# Waiting for ov after mc. 8BFPs so far!! *"the list" page 291*



## Munchkin30

Hey all,

I had a medically managed miscarriage on 12th July. I should've been 12+2 but it was found 2 days earlier that baby stopped growing at 8+6.

For the past few days my 10 miu hpts are really really faint but my opks are still showing a strong second line. I usually Ov cd15-16 and we started bd yesterday (cd16).

My temps are going down all the time and ive had no ewcm so pretty sure it's not happened yet! Praying I will actually ov this month!! 

Anyone else want to wait it out with me?

Xxx


----------



## Elizabean

I'd love to have someone to wait it out with! I am in ov limbo too after an early MC at 5+1 earlier this month.

Last time around I used opks with a bit of uncertainty (not really sure if I read it right or not) and I haven't gotten into the whole temping thing. Might start next cycle if nothing. I just get the feeling it might stress me out a bit which is what I am trying to avoid!

I am however using a fertility microscope that shows changes in saliva leading up to and during ov. I haven't seen any changes on that yet, and I feel like I wont be certain it works until I see it work :wacko:

So my stats are: Last period 2nd June 2013
spotted on and off from 01-08 July
suspected MC 8th July
Remaining tissue passed naturally 14th July
light period like bleed from 14-19 July

If this was a normal cycle I should have had periods from around 29th June and 26th July. Nothing normal about this though, so I am just sitting and waiting and hoping for a sign of something :shrug:

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Literati_Love

I,too, am waiting to ovulate. My last period was June 2nd, and I had bleeding from July 14-22nd during my miscarriage (but as of te 16th the baby was still in there, just not developing). I passed the tissue on the 17th-18th I think. Even though no bleeding for almost a week, I have had zero signs of ovulation nearing, such as ewcm. I am temping to know for sure but not using OPKs this month since we are not trying til next AF. I am getting anxious to ovulate already! So I can definitely join in the waiting game with you.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hello ladies. So so sorry for your losses. No one wants to be hear but friends make it easier to bear. Elizabean I considered getting a microscope, it's pretty much the only think I HAVEN'T used whilst ttc! But this month I think everything's going to be so messed up it would just confuse me more! I'm testing on hpts every morning and I've had a barely there faint line for days now. Can't believe how much I want a negative pregnancy test! I'm pretty sure you can't ov til you get a negative hpt :(
My temps are below coverline now so hoping it won't be long! Literati_love we were told to wait one cycle too (2 by my midwife!) but I can't find a good reason why, other than for dating purposes, so we're cracking on! How far along we're you? 6 or 7 wks??

Are either of you doing pregnancy tests?

Tell me a bit more about your stories. 

Thanks for joining me! X x x


----------



## celine

Im very late to thebandwagon but my heart says im out this month, 11dpo and really dont feel pregnant :( mc 25th june, passed baby the 27th so used that as cd1, using opks i ovukated on cd 22! 

My birthday is in two days...i really want a bfp


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey there and thank you for your support on other threads! I am officially mental as you well know ;) there's no way you can tell you're out on 11dpo. I didn't get a bfp with my dd til 13dpo and I know lots are later. 

Why do you think you're out? Remember after mc your hormones are a bit different anyway x do you chart? Did you DTD lots around ov? When did you get a negative hpt? How did u know you were oving? Xxx


----------



## celine

I dont chart but have a billion ov sticks, they were negative everyday except one day which i thenconfirmed with a cb digi and got a smiley, we dtd thatnight and two night b4 it. Couldnt do more as hubby is putting himself under too much pressure so couldnt finish the deed iykwim...

Anyway, when i fell pregnant in may i "knew", i felt bubbles in my belly and af pains a week before i was even due..this time..nothing :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Sounds like plenty of BDing anyway! And remember every pregnancy is different . With my dd I didn't feel anything at all, except I got very drunk on 1 glass of wine about 11dpo! And I didn't have any period pains. You're not out yet!!


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm really glad to talk to you though cos I am
Stil Breastfeeding too and I'm worried it'll make it even longer to get my cycle back to normal? She only feeds a bit now. Do u think it affected you after the miscarriage?


----------



## celine

I was worried it would but i dont think it did, i used to have longish cycles b4 i had my son but after him when he was 10 m old they came back at 28-30 days, i think this first ov was a week later than usual bcos of mc not bf, she feeds less to now usually twice a day :) i fell preg with her while bf my son too.


----------



## Munchkin30

Great. My cycles went back to normal after about 10 months, even though I was still feeding regularly. And they were regular until I got pregnant when LO was 18 months. If I were to ovulate at cd22 I'd be very happy! It's usually cd15-17 so late ish anyway. I'm now on cd18 though and whilst I'm still getting faint bfps on my preg tests I don't think I stand a chance!! It's do annoying, I've been drinking so many herbal teas and drinking gallons of water to flush my system and lm still pregnant!! X


----------



## celine

How frustrating :( i only test with a hpt at 2 weeks after mc and had a negative, ive heard ovulation likely wont happen while you still have a postive bfp?


----------



## Munchkin30

I know it's annoying but my bfps have been soooo faint the past 5 days and I know some people ov as soon as they get a bfn and I want a decent build up of spermies ready for then! I've read about some people getting bfps for up tO 6 weeks!! Praying my faint lines mean its on it's way out! I haven't bled for about a week but today a passed a little clotty thing ( tmi!) so maybe that's what's been keeping the hpt going??


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin30 said:


> Hello ladies. So so sorry for your losses. No one wants to be hear but friends make it easier to bear. Elizabean I considered getting a microscope, it's pretty much the only think I HAVEN'T used whilst ttc! But this month I think everything's going to be so messed up it would just confuse me more! I'm testing on hpts every morning and I've had a barely there faint line for days now. Can't believe how much I want a negative pregnancy test! I'm pretty sure you can't ov til you get a negative hpt :(
> My temps are below coverline now so hoping it won't be long! Literati_love we were told to wait one cycle too (2 by my midwife!) but I can't find a good reason why, other than for dating purposes, so we're cracking on! How far along we're you? 6 or 7 wks??
> 
> Are either of you doing pregnancy tests?
> 
> Tell me a bit more about your stories.
> 
> Thanks for joining me! X x x

Yeah, I think you have to wait for a negative hpt to ovulate. I am sure you are very close! Yes, I was just over 6 wks preg with our first child. =\ We are very ready to start a family, so hoping that AF does not take too long to come so we can try again. I agree - I couldn't find any information supporting that waiting for one cycle is better, so good for you for just trying anyway. I personally just want to play it safe, and also feel like I could use a break from the stress of trying. We also are doing a bit of traveling in August, and I don't want to be paranoid about airports and potential hazards if I were to get PG so quickly! But best of luck catching your BFP this first month!

I did not use pregnancy tests to check to see if I was no longer pregnant, but that is because my doctor continued sending me for bloodwork until my hCG levels were below 5. They officially ducked below 5 on Thursday when I tested.

Any signs of O coming today! I had the pleasant surprise of ewcm today, so I know O should be coming by the end of the week now. Yay!


----------



## jssmprime29

After miscarriage if you are getting a positive pregnancy at 6 weeks, there is a chance that you are expecting again. Once you have stopped bleeding from the m/c, ovulation generally continues about 30-45 times later. Obviously, everyone has different body function. There is a chance that at 6 weeks your maternity analyzes is just remaining HcG from the MS. Also, remaining HcG can indicate a molar maternity, which is a whole other tale. It's best to look at your HcG stages go to zero so that you know you do not need a molar maternity and no problems from the m/c. You will have an idea of when you are likely to have your next MP. If you are having the symptoms for pregnancy, again it means that you are expecting again. I have had two miscarriages (8 several weeks apart) and it's been fairly regular for me after enabling it to take position normally. HcG went down after 3 several weeks, which is average.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks jsssm. Useful info! My pregnancy tests thus morning were proper squinted. There are v v faint lines but not sure they came up in the time. I'd take a pic but they'd def look negative! I did 2 to check, so hopefully this means it's on it's way out and I'll Ov soon! Haven't had a proper positive on an opk for a whole, but I'm drinking soooo many fluids it's hard to opk at the mo! Oh is back off his trip today so back on the baby making tonight or tomorrow just in case ;)


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay literati_love on the ewcm!! I've heard you can get more ewcm after miscarriage?? How long is it since your negative blood test now? Was it this last Thursday? What cd are you on now? Wish I was going on a plane, haven't been abroad since my dd was born!! X


----------



## garfie

Can I join?

Sorry for your losses ladies:hugs:

I am now 5 weeks post DNC - I had a negative test 2 weeks post DNC, so where is she:growlmad:

I have tested this morning on a cheapie - and not even a squinter:cry:

I am also temping but have to admit the missing temps are because I've had a glass or two of:wine:

I already have two boys with my ex hubby but just can't manage a 3rd with my new hubby:cry:

Hope we all have speedy recoveries and get our rainbow babies soon:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi there! So sorry for your losses. It must be really frustrating not knowing where AF is! Are you doing opks at all? I've been really healthy since the mc, drinking gallons of herbal tea and water and completely given up sugar and caffeine and I'm walking lots and doing yoga - but I've still had a few glasses of red!! It's full of antioxidants obviously!! 

Xxx


----------



## celine

Good for you munchkin, i do want to be healthier but keep putting crap in my mouth! How are your opks? Getting any darker?

Tomorrow is 13dpo and my birthday...if i get a bfp id be due on hubbys bihday...i so want ti...


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey there! Yes I am such a sugar addict I literary have to give it all up or I have such bad cravings I eat constantly! The month I got my last bfp I had given up sugar, but started on it again after the bfp! Stupid. My opks still mainly have a good second line but not positive. I'm struggling a bit though cos I'm drinking so much I'm finding it difficult to find a time when my urine is even vaguely concentrated. And you're not meant to test with fmu! I've just ordered a ferning kit, should arrive tomorrow and so long as the hpt is out of my system it should be a bit clearer. Never used one before so could be interesting!!


----------



## garfie

Munchkin30 said:


> Hi there! So sorry for your losses. It must be really frustrating not knowing where AF is! Are you doing opks at all? I've been really healthy since the mc, drinking gallons of herbal tea and water and completely given up sugar and caffeine and I'm walking lots and doing yoga - but I've still had a few glasses of red!! It's full of antioxidants obviously!!
> 
> Xxx

Hi Munchkin - I have been doing OPK but they look nearly but not quite and then the next one fades and then comes back the next day:dohh:

My temps are all over the place:cry: I also drink green tea and walk for miles so like you I am trying to get this old body back in shape:happydance:

I seem to be able to get pregnant - even at 41 :haha: I just don't keep them:growlmad:

Here's to some lovely BFPs soon:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin30 said:


> Yay literati_love on the ewcm!! I've heard you can get more ewcm after miscarriage?? How long is it since your negative blood test now? Was it this last Thursday? What cd are you on now? Wish I was going on a plane, haven't been abroad since my dd was born!! X

My negative blood test was just last Thursday (the 25th), so looks like I'll be ovulating about a week after that. I don't really know what cycle day I'm on. Where should I start counting from with a m/c?

Well, I am not leaving the country or anything -- just across the country to Ontario (I live in Canada). How old is your dd now?



garfie said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Sorry for your losses ladies:hugs:
> 
> I am now 5 weeks post DNC - I had a negative test 2 weeks post DNC, so where is she:growlmad:
> 
> I have tested this morning on a cheapie - and not even a squinter:cry:
> 
> I am also temping but have to admit the missing temps are because I've had a glass or two of:wine:
> 
> I already have two boys with my ex hubby but just can't manage a 3rd with my new hubby:cry:
> 
> Hope we all have speedy recoveries and get our rainbow babies soon:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sorry for your loss as well, garfie. And welcome! Can you not take your temperature if you've had a drink the night before? I've definitely been having a drink...almost every night. =P I guess I am new to this temping thing. Very sorry that you are having trouble with having your 3rd child. So wonderful that you have 2 boys, though!


----------



## dairymomma

Hi ladies, can I join? I'm waiting for AF to make her first appearance after a recent mmc. I've had 7 m/c total but this was my first 2nd tri loss (mmc at 15 weeks) as well as my first D&C so I'm not sure what to expect. It's been 3 weeks since the D&C and I'm still getting faint BFPs on First Signal hpts but they are getting lighter every few days so hopefully they go BFN soon. Not too worried as yet since it's taken up to 8 weeks after a natural m/c at 9+4 to cycle but I just want AF to come already as I need to have at least one AF before I have my hysteroscopy done and I meet with my dr in two weeks to schedule it. It's a waiting game and I have no patience...blah...


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh I know what you mean about no patience!! So sorry for all your losses. I'm
Still waiting for a negative hpt too. Some women get negatives after a few days whereas some need weeks! Mine is still v slightly positive after 19 days. I just want to get on with it too. Nice to meet you anyway x x


----------



## dairymomma

Just kind of annoyed as I got a BFN 2 weeks after my D&C but it was with an Answer hpt (done in the afternoon, too) and I've had bad luck with those. I was so excited because with my other 6 m/c it took up to 3 weeks for my hCG to drop down to 0 but that was with a natural miscarriage between 6 and 9+4. I was 14-ish weeks this time so I know it'll take longer for my hormones to drop but it's aggravating, isn't it? When you really really WANT a BFP, you can't seem to get one but when you want it to be BFN already, those darn hpts just won't cooperate...


----------



## Literati_Love

dairymomma said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I'm waiting for AF to make her first appearance after a recent mmc. I've had 7 m/c total but this was my first 2nd tri loss (mmc at 15 weeks) as well as my first D&C so I'm not sure what to expect. It's been 3 weeks since the D&C and I'm still getting faint BFPs on First Signal hpts but they are getting lighter every few days so hopefully they go BFN soon. Not too worried as yet since it's taken up to 8 weeks after a natural m/c at 9+4 to cycle but I just want AF to come already as I need to have at least one AF before I have my hysteroscopy done and I meet with my dr in two weeks to schedule it. It's a waiting game and I have no patience...blah...

Welcome here. I am extremely sorry about all of your losses. I can't imagine going through so many. =( You are very strong for persevering. May I ask if you have any children, or have all your pregnancies resulted in m/c? =(

I hope you will get your BFN soon! I am sure you are anxious to get your hysteroscopy done so you can get some answers.


----------



## Munchkin30

That must be infuriating! And having to wait too, I'm so impatient I'd find that impossible!
As for me I'm annoyed cos I got ANOTHER positive hpt today! It's cd20 for heavens sake!
On a positive note I got a negative on my opk with fmu so I know if I get a positive now it's a real one. 
Just wondering whether to stop BDing til I get some signs of ov? My ferning kit turns up today so I'll have that, opks, cm and looking for a negative hpt before I ov. Just don't know how long it'll be or if it'll happen at all this month and every other day is quite hard work for us!!


----------



## celine

I may have a bfp today...its my 32nd birthday...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Munchkin30

Omg!! That's totally a bfp, not even a bit of one!! Amazing amazing!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Honestly I'm stupidly happy for you! Are you 13 dpo? That's a really good line. I was still getting faints on those sticks for days! Have you done a digital??


----------



## celine

Munchkin30 said:


> Honestly I'm stupidly happy for you! Are you 13 dpo? That's a really good line. I was still getting faints on those sticks for days! Have you done a digital??

Tx so much munchkin it means alot to me :cloud9: yes only 13dpo, will try a digi tomorrow..im still not quite beleiving it and also scared of what could happen.


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm not surprised but this is all good, take some deep breaths and try and think positively. All you can do is look after yourself. I am sooo excited for you I really am. I expect digi pics tomorrow x x


----------



## celine

Will do muchkin, and i expect lots of opks ferning and charting stuff for me to stalk ok?


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes of course, if you can handle my mental obsessiveness :) xxx


----------



## garfie

Happy Birthday Celine - what a fantastic Birthday pressie:cake:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Munchkin - That goes for me to I wanna see it to :hugs:

AFM - Still waiting:coffee::coffee: been to the Hospital for something totally different today and they said said one of two things is happening - either I am not Ovulating this month:cry: or I am already pregnant but to early:happydance:

I know which one I want:haha:

I will test again tomorrow:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Well nothing's happening with me today, hpts still faint positive, opks negative, but my ferning microscope arrived today! I tried it earlier but you're meant to do it before eating or drinking but it looked right! No ferning yet though surprisingly enough!! X


----------



## Elizabean

celine said:


> I may have a bfp today...its my 32nd birthday...

Wow, congrats and happy birthday what a lovely gift!:happydance:

It was my birthday yesterday too, I didn't get anything like that though :blush:


----------



## Elizabean

Munchkin30 said:


> Well nothing's happening with me today, hpts still faint positive, opks negative, but my ferning microscope arrived today! I tried it earlier but you're meant to do it before eating or drinking but it looked right! No ferning yet though surprisingly enough!! X

I have just started with a ferning microscope too (about 10 days in). Haven't seen anything yet, can't wait until I do though!

They don't seem very popular around here...


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, celine! I hope all goes well this round.

Munchkin30, I hope you enjoy using your ferning microscope. Let me know how it goes! Hopefully your O comes soon.

I think I might have Oed today but it is hard to say because I wasn't using opks this month. If I didn't O today then I think I will tomorrow. Of course, I'll have to wait for 3 days of temps before it's confirmed either way. I'll let you know! ;) 

Today we dtd and I had a major inner wrestling session deciding whether to use protection or...leave things to fate. In the end we played it safe...but it was so hard! It's so tempting to just try already. But I know this month off will be good for me.


----------



## celine

Elizabean said:


> celine said:
> 
> 
> I may have a bfp today...its my 32nd birthday...
> 
> Wow, congrats and happy birthday what a lovely gift!:happydance:
> 
> It was my birthday yesterday too, I didn't get anything like that though :blush:Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss :( when did you lose your little bean? I lost mine june 25th which was my sons 4th birthday :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Right I'm annoyed now, it's 3 weeks tomorrow and I'm still getting flipping bfps!! Grr. I've been drinking gallons of raspberry leaf and nettle tea to flush my system and it's just not happening!! Grrr. 

Literati_love you have way more willpower than me, well done! 
Elizabean keep me updated on ferning!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Although i suppose it gives my body more time to get straight ready for this months bfp ;)


----------



## celine

Indeed munchkin but it must be so frustrating! But you are all set with your ferning :) did you buy some internet cheapie opks? Then you could pee on a stick everyday!


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh celine I pee on 1 hpt and 2-3 opks a day anyway! Got a pack of 50 off amazon! The opks are nice and negative now, even with fmu. My ferning test this morning was no
Ferning, although I think I saw a teeny bit but it could be left over hpt I suppose!! I can't wait for it to change. Although I'm getting a horrid feeling I won't ov at all this month :(


----------



## celine

Its only aug 1st you will o this month, you will you will you will!


----------



## Munchkin30

I'd better! I THINK my cm seems to be changing a bit, more slippery and more of it. Really hoping its a good sign. Im flushing my system again today, gallons of herbal tea and water x


----------



## celine

You must be so healthy, im trying to let it motivate me as well but i dont know if i can give up caffiene.


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm trying my best but after 3 weeks I'm really but feeling much healthier! I'm eating a lot less because I'm not craving sugar but I've not lost much weight and I'm still tired!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well my latest attempt at clearing my body of pesky hcg involves milk thistle!! Apparently it's an amazing liver detoxer so I'm trying that now! And with the large glass of red to wash it down I think it's needed ;) x


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin, I have a good feeling you are going to get your levels down to 0 very soon! You are doing so much.
I know what you mean, Celine! I just cannot give up caffeine! But next pregnancy I am going to try to limit it a bit more. I was sticking to the <200 mg rule but it is so hard to know exactly how much you are consuming.
I guess I did not O yesterday but I feel hopeful that it was today because I had some distinct ovulation pains on my left side. It is tricky to tell though because I am still having a few twinges from my uterus shrinking back to normal after the m/c.


----------



## celine

Literati are you dtd just in case again?
Munchkin what are your stats today?

Me still no af but light bfps so will hold out testing today


----------



## Munchkin30

He he thanks celine! Well its 3 weeks today since my medical management. In 'line-watch news' today my hpt is even fainter but still just there. Can't be long now surely?? And it's a 10 miu test. They must be really low! My opk is very faint too so I think that can only be a good thing. I really will know if I start to get a fade in pattern that ov is on its way. The ferning test at the moment is not showing much but it might need a bit longer to dry! And my temps are jumping around the normal level. So there are my stats!! 

Literati get BDing!! X

Celine are you doing the clear blue digi tests? Although I was warned not to I did anyway and it was nice to see the weeks go up! How are you feeling??


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry literati I forgot you are playing it safe this month! It's all good though, only a couple of weeks before you can properly try!! Xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Well ladies I phoned the ward that did my medical management this morning and told them I was still getting bfps and they called me in for a blood test. Should know my stats in a couple of hours. They said anything below 45 is ok but sometimes a bit of lining can be left which shows on a urine test but should be clear on a blood test? Does that make sense? 
My hospital is in special measures at the mo but I have to say I have had amazing service from them through pregnancy and birth and pregnancy and mc. Very lucky x


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - Does medically managed mean DNC/tablets?:wacko:

Good luck (any chance it could be a new pregnancy?):winkwink:

AFM - Still waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee: CD38 now

Maybe we all need to get together and shout "WHERE ARE YOU AF?:haha:"

Hopefully we can all put this cycle to bed soon:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi there. Medical management was tablets then 2 days later pessaries in hospital and passed the baby there myself. It can't be a new pregnancy cos my hots have never been negative (I've tested pretty much every day!!) and I'm sure I haven't ov'd. They asked me that in the hospital though. 
Yes I'm so sick of this cycle! Wish I could just get AF or ov now so I know what the hell's going on :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Well my hcg was 41. They said to check it again in another week. Grrrr! If it had been 45 they'd have done scans and stuff. Still none the wiser but I'll go in again in a week anyway I think even if I have a bfn to make sure the hpt is gone x


----------



## celine

How frustrating munchkin, def go back in a week if you are not ovulating yet.

Me, my bfps are so light im scared im having a chemical so might buy the fancy digis with the weeks (i have the nirmal digi)


----------



## Munchkin30

My bfps were really light for ages but the digis kept going up by week. Sure it's fine celine x yes if I've not ov'd or got AF by then I'll have another test. Would be nice to know my numbers anyway!!


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - I'm so pleased they are keeping an eye on you - your number should be well low next week - fingers crossed, I take it you will keep using a HPT:winkwink:

Celine - Why do you think you are having a chemical hun - I'm sorry I don't know your story:hugs: if you are because they stink:growlmad:

AFM - Still waiting :coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks garfie! I can't resist peeing on something!! 41 isn't that high but I want to make sure it's going down. I can't believe after everything I've done to flush my system I've still got hcg in there!! X I was amazed the hospital bothered though cos I see loads of ladies on here with bfps 5 or 6 wks after mc.


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin30 said:


> Well my hcg was 41. They said to check it again in another week. Grrrr! If it had been 45 they'd have done scans and stuff. Still none the wiser but I'll go in again in a week anyway I think even if I have a bfn to make sure the hpt is gone x

Oh dear! It's too bad you don't have any more info to go off of, but I am glad they are keeping track of you! Are they going to do another blood test in a few days to see how it's going down? My dr continued doing blood tests until my levels went down below 5.



celine said:


> How frustrating munchkin, def go back in a week if you are not ovulating yet.
> 
> Me, my bfps are so light im scared im having a chemical so might buy the fancy digis with the weeks (i have the nirmal digi)


I really hope you're not having a chemical! Have you gotten lab tests with your dr yet? Maybe they could do blood work to see if your levels are rising properly. 

And btw, we are not trying yet this cycle. I am waiting for first AF to start trying again...and it's driving me CRAZY! But DH is out of town now anyway, so I couldn't change my mind even if I wanted to. I'm not 100% sure, but I think I might have ovulated sometime last night, because my temperature did rise quite a bit this morning. It is very confusing, though, because I've had a lot more CM than previous months. Today I even had a bit more that almost looked like ewcm so I am rather confused. Will have to just wait it out I guess.


----------



## celine

Waiting seems to be driving us all batty i think. 

Here in holland they wont take bloods, the most they will do is an early scan at 7 weeksso all i can do is wait and obsess.

The only reason i m worried is ive never used IC b4 and thought they were stronger and darker and more sensative? Mine are pale but pink, so it should be fine...i can only pray really. If i hadnt had a mc and lost my innosence that way id have shrugged it off and taken the digi for what it said and not think otherwise.


----------



## Munchkin30

My ic were very faint for ages but the digis were going up week by week. I will give you the advice I was given when I was obsessing, YOU'RE PREGNANT so stop testing now :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati I've heard lots of stories of people getting much more cm after ov. I suppose there are 2 options, either your body didn't ov this time but is gearing up for another go, although your temps seems to say otherwise, or your poor hormones are a bit confused and not sure what they're doing yet!!


----------



## celine

Munchkin what arenyou hpts/opks like this morning?


----------



## Munchkin30

Aww celine I love you for caring!! Well since you asked.... My hpt is even fainter I think. Have to look in the right light at the right angle to see it. My opk is a bit darker but there's no ferning at all. 
Have you peed on anything yet this morning ?? How are you feeling?? I had horrid period pains and AF type feelings early with both of mine, scared me silly! X


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes...who knows what my body is doing! I think it is behaving a bit different b/c of the m/c. But I should be able to figure out soon what it is doing.
I am glad your hpts are gettin fainter! I don't think it will be long for you to go!
Celine, all that waiting must be frustrating! Waiting til 7 wks would be so difficult! Hang in there, though. And I agree - you should probably just stop testing already! Do you have sore bbs or anything?


----------



## celine

Munchkin tx for asking, of course i peed on some sticks this morning and while my IC was still pale the usual shop brand came out bright enough so i will stop worrying (for now) it wont do me any good.

Oh alright ill post a photo! The top two are from this morning and the other from yesterday.

Do tell me what are you looking at and what are you looking for with the ferning?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Munchkin30

Definitely lots darker hon! How many dpos are you now? The ferning test involves licking a glass disc attached to a tiny microscope. You then put the whole thing in a case which has a light under it. The whole thing is the shape and size of a lipstick. You look through the microscope and if you see just dots there's no ferning but as I understand it you see a pattern like ferns all over the glass when you are oving, and over some of it when you're 4-5 days away. Google ferning patterns pictures x


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - I agree, it has gotten darker. How many DPO are you?

Woohoo! It looks like I really did O sometime Thurs night! My temp went up even more today. Now I just have to wait for tomorrow to confirm it, but I feel very good about it. My boobs are sore now too which always happens around O. Now I am on my way to the next cycle! Yippee!

Wow, that ferning thing sounds complex. It's amazing what we end up doing to keep track of Ovulation. When I pictured myself TTC, I never thought I would track it so carefully...but now I'm obsessed!


----------



## celine

Ttc is obsessive business! I think im 15dpo :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes I'm sure I was a sane adult before I started ttc! Well done literati! Onwards and upwards to the next cycle now! Celine your tests look great for 15dpo!!


----------



## garfie

Celine - Congrats hun - now try and relax :happydance: my IC never got really dark until I was a lot further on - so much for them being sensitive, just a regular chemist one showed up better:dohh:

Literati - Can you put your chart up so we can stalk - please:winkwink:

Munchkin - I have been charting for years now - I can't remember what it was like before :haha:

AFM - Still waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee: my temp was up today - but I was naughty last night and had a few glasses of :wine:at my friends BBQ so I can't really count todays - however if it is as high as this morning tomorrow- I will be testing :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Garfie, literati &munchkin any news from the weekend?

Me ive relaxed on the testing, ive googled it to death and see that IC do take time to get dark, so im accepting it :) 

Any you?


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi there. Yes stop testing! You're pregnant, accept it!! :)

I didn't test this morning because me and oh had a few glasses of wine last night so I was up weeing and drinking water all night. Well it's not as if im pregnant is it??

As you saw on another thread I'm going to get some agnus castus tomorrow to help regulate my hormones. Im really praying tomorrow's hpt might be negative, yesterday's was soooo faint! 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

My temp went up again today so Ovulation is definitely confirmed! Yay.
I'll try to post my chart later but I'm not sure how exactly!

Celine, definitely stop testing! Just relax! What is your next step? Are you booking your first pre-natal appt soon? 

I sure hope your hpt is negative tomorrow, munchkin!


----------



## celine

Ok munchkin...negative hpt yet? 
Literati i used to chart so im keen to have a peek at your chart :)

I totally poas this morning, a stupid IC but i know its ok its not lighter but not dark. I think my next step is ill call the mw here on thur to let them know, here they dont do loods really, the first app is usually 10 weeks but when i called 5 weeks ago tell them it was over they said they could see me at 7 weeks for a scan...so its all i can do.


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati do you chart on ff? If you do then it's easy to share your chart. Go to sharing then you use the chart thumbnail code and paste it in your sig here. Have a go but if you don't find it let me know!!

AFM I'm still freaking pregnant! Seriously! If anything the line is a bit darker than Saturday's. I give up! My opk is looking stronger too. I'm waiting for the ferning test to dry but assume that's negative too!! 

Agnus castus today. It'd better be magic!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Seriously my opk is nearly positive again. I totally give up!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies i know i'm going mad but can you have a look at this and tell me what you think??

Love you all xxx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-whats-going-yes-do-pee-lot.html#post28809327


----------



## Munchkin30

This was my 3pm opk! Think I'd better get BDing ;)


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - Wow hope you two are busy:winkwink:

Literati - Oh please do post your chart - you know we all love to stalk:haha:

Celine - Can you not get your HCG tested to see what is happening - all this peeing on ICs will drive you mad :hugs:

AFM - Still waiting for the :witch::growlmad: and I go on holiday a week today :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I am extremely confused by your tests. Your hpt is SO dark today. Are you sure you haven't fallen pregnant again already? I agree maybe you should get your hCG tested!

garfie - Were you trying this month or just waiting it out?


----------



## celine

Munchkin i hope you are your dh are doing the naughty!


----------



## Literati_Love

garfie - I attached a link to my chart in my signature. I haven't been super careful about keeping it up to date this cycle since we're not trying, so there are some days when I only charted temp and ignored my symptoms. Also, I am really bad for not temping at the same time every day, so that's where all the hollow circles come from. =P


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati do you mean the green one above? If so that's an opk!! X


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> Munchkin i hope you are your dh are doing the naughty!

No but we will be! My body obviously thinks its going to ov so we'll have to see if it manages it. It would be wierd though cos I've still got faint pos hpts??


----------



## Literati_Love

No I mean the blue one from the post you linked to above!


----------



## Munchkin30

The one on its own next to the green one? It is a teeny bit darker than yesterday but I can barely see a line on the test!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well my opks have now gone very negative so looks like it was a random post ov LH surge and not ovulation at all :( oh well, onto cd26 tomorrow!


----------



## Literati_Love

Haha I think I was looking at the control line. Oops!


----------



## Munchkin30

He he! Yes that one was very strong!!
Well the good news today is that my hpt is negative!! Hurrah!! Although I was up in the night with my dd and had a wee and a glass of milk! I'll test tomorrow morning to be sure. The bad news is my opk was negative with a pretty faint line so I suspect yesterday was a random LH surge rather than ov. How's everyone else?


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh just went back to it and there's the usual faint-as-anything line on the hpt :( back to square one :(


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - How confusing is this all for you :growlmad: hope you can get some answers on Friday - do they believing in charting etc where you go?

Literati - It shows you have O so it can't be that bad - we been NTNP as the Doc has said there is no reason not to try again, but if my chart is right our timing was rubbish :haha: as the last time we :sex: was on the 21/22 hubbys birthday:happydance: so I'm just :coffee::coffee::coffee:

Celine - Hope you are okay hun :hugs:

AFM - Was woken up by a sharp pain in r/h ovary and thought here she is - but :nope: so back to :coffee::coffee::coffee: - our bodies do strange things after a loss:cry:

I know it looks like I have missed just one chance of getting pregnant this cycle - but as my cycles are usually short it's now just over 2:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi there garfie. It's so infuriating isn't it when you already think you've lost so much time! Am I right in thinking you're 7dpo? You don't want AF turning up right now anyway, let her stay away for a bit, get your Lp back to normal. 
I keep thinking that if I don't ov now I'm going to give up ttc and wait for AF but I think missing a chance will be more stressful than this! I'm getting ov twinges thus morning (although it could all be in my head) so I'm praying my opk was pos yesterday afternoon then went neg immediately and I'll ov today? Is that even possible??
Xxx


----------



## celine

Munchkin are you sure yesterday wasnt the ov surfe and u ov on the night? I had negative opk on cd20, bright dark one on cd 21 ( confirmed with happy face digi) then light nothingnighness of a kine cd 22 so i had given up hope but i got my bfp two weeks later....just sayin...

Im doing good..still too scared to make a ticker...pribably call mw. Next week maybe.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi celine. I understand you being nervous. Have you done any reading on pregnancy after mc? I have started a book on mc but stopped when I got to that bit, will read if I get my bfp! Do you have a kindle? I'll send you the link. It had lots about accepting the pregnancy etc. tbh it's probably healthy to not be buying booties at this stage anyway, 9 months is a long time to be waiting! 

I have done more reading and hoping yesterday was my positive but it went so negative so quickly! I've had a few twinges today but not full on ov pains. Maybe it'll still happen. I'd be so happy to just know where I am! I'm charting though so if it happens I should see the shift in temps. Do you think the 3pm opk above counts as positive?? 

Xxx


----------



## celine

I think it well could of...i think if i hadnt done my digi when i got that one positive opk i also would of doubted, so im not sure what to think, did you see any changes with the ferning?
Btw i have kindle on my ipad and would love that link to the book pls.


----------



## Munchkin30

Check this out on AMZN: Trying Again: A Guide to Pregnancy After Miscarriage, Stillbirth, and Infant Loss: A Guide to Pregnancy After Miscarriage, Stillbirth and Infant Loss https://amazon.co.uk/dp/B004CCQYC0


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> I think it well could of...i think if i hadnt done my digi when i got that one positive opk i also would of doubted, so im not sure what to think, did you see any changes with the ferning?
> Btw i have kindle on my ipad and would love that link to the book pls.

Link is above. I'm really hoping this is ov. I've had boob pain and mild ov type cramps today but it could be my body playing tricks on me or all in my crazy mind!! Will bd again tonight anyway and see if we get a temp rise tomorrow x


----------



## garfie

Hi Munchkin I would say you will see a temp rise tomorrow:happydance: I know I'm 7DPO but I also know I'm not really in with a chance this month - so I want it to hurry up and pass:haha:

My LP has been known to go anywhere from 5 - 14DPO although as we know my body has had a few setbacks - the average is 11DPO which is what I think FF is going by:dohh:

AFM - Still got that sharp pain - maybe I haven't O at all and the temp rise has been a fluke:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Do you usually feel ov?


----------



## garfie

Celine - I sometimes do but not like this - but maybe everything will be magnified as this is the first one after the DNC:cry:

So for now I guess I still wait :coffee::coffee::coffee:

Might test tomorrow - not that I'm expecting anything - just because I went and bought some today and I can't leave them in the cupboard all alone now can I :haha:

How are you feeling today hun - any symptoms yet?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

I agree you need topee on something!


----------



## Literati_Love

garfie - That's too bad your timing didn't work out this month. But we can both start a new cycle of trying next time! You only Oed 2 days before me, so it looks like we'll get AF at about the same time. Do you normally have a short luteal phase? I'm surprised you would be expecting AF already! I am not expecting mine until Aug 15/16. I've been getting weird twinges and stuff this cycle as well. I think perhaps my uterus hasn't quite shrunk back to normal yet? I'm not really sure...but it is slowly going away so I think my body is going back to normal.

edit: Sorry about that - I hadn't read your later post when you said your typical luteal phase length. It has quite a wide range, doesn't it?

Munchkin - I hope you really do ov this month! I understand feeling frustrated and starting to give up already. I see how you feel like you would be squandering a chance if you didn't try this month. I almost wish we had gone ahead and tried this cycle, but I still feel that it would have been awful to be finding out I was pregnant while I was traveling and several hours away from my hubby with no one to take me to the hospital if something went wrong. So I am accepting that I have lost a month and I guess I will move on.


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> Do you usually feel ov?

Yes I usually get clear pinching pains where my ovaries are. I remember noticing them before I started ttc and never knew what it was! However as with everything all bets are off after miscarriage :(


----------



## celine

:(


----------



## Munchkin30

Grrr OH is really stressed tonight about something and nothing and I've told him we could do with BDing tonight but he's just wandering round the house looking at me like I'm nagging him! I might not even be ovulating but I'm so worried about missing it :( 
I don't want to have to DTD if he's not up for it, I certainly don't want to nag him. After my dd waking me up lots last night I just want to go to bed and sleep, in fact I just want to be pregnant like I was 3 weeks ago but I'm not so here we are again!!

Grrr. Rant over :(


----------



## celine

*hugs* get some sleep xxxx fingers crossed for morning nookie?


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks! Sadly no chance as he's got a super early start! Praying he'll still be up for it tonight :( it's difficult to explain why it's so important without putting the pressure on which is lethal! It's only 10.35pm here. The night is still young I hope!!
How are you? X


----------



## Munchkin30

Well we bd'd! When we went to bed oh said he was too stressed for sex so we had a bug heart to heart, he explained why he was stressed, I explained why I was and how important baby making was to me and had a rant about another one of my antenatal group friends announcing her pregnancy on Facebook tonight and had a little cry and one thing led to another and I'm now lying on my back willing the little fellas to swim for their lives! It's now after midnight and last night my dd was up at 2.30 and 6 so I'm not expecting much sleep but praying my temp goes up tomorrow else it'll all have been in vain!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I sure hope it was not in vain! Your husband sounds like a very understanding and nice guy. At least you have such a nice partner to go through this with.


----------



## Munchkin30

Aww he is amazing but he's a total workaholic and often gets so caught up in his work he doesn't think of anything else! When we talk though we're great. We're both read heads though and can REALLY wind each other up at times!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Is it worrying that I've entered my BDing on my fertility friend chart whilst I'm still lying here?? How romantic!! Glad oh is asleep ;)


----------



## Literati_Love

That's too bad he's a workaholic but ya, no relationship is perfect! We all drive each other crazy at times. 
Hahahaa don't worry, I do that ALL the time. The time after BDing is not really romantic at all!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes he's an excellent provider and at least he's not unemployed bumming around on computer games all day!!

Well my temp didn't rise today :( what a shame :( if I'd not been waiting for oh to bd I could have had 2 more previous hours sleep to prepare me for the 5.50am wake up ca from my princess! Yawn...

How's everyone else? Celine did you download the book?


----------



## celine

Haha your dh sounds alot like mine, good that you did bd in case but urgh 5am wake up call...
Havent yet have to ask hubby and he is a workaholic so i barely see him in the week im always alseep :(


----------



## Munchkin30

It's hard isn't it, the men are working so hard out of the house and we're working hard in the house to make up for it (although I work 2-3 days a week too) and then we just never see each other! Makes ttc hard work! 
How are you today?

I've decided I'm not going to ov this month, I think my body had a go but cant quite get there yet. So I'm now praying for AF x


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - It's hard to tell with your temps whether you o'd yesterday or not - do you usually have a dip and then a rise (I do) to confirm O - whatever happens I think you have all bases covered for the next few days at least:happydance:

Are you going back on Friday for another HCG draw or are you adopting the wait and see approach :cry:

It's great our hubbies want to provide for us - I'm with you totally on them being workaholics and not switching off. My father in law runs his own business and was near retirement when they had a terrible fire in February so my hubby really had to step up - he went from working shifts (which was hard enough) to working lots and lots of hours = not a lot of time for his family, so more of the burdens come down on my shoulders childcare, house, animals etc :dohh:

Do any of you ladies find :sex: after confirmed o a lot more romantic:haha: a random question I know:blush:

Literati - Sometimes the simplest things can make us growl at each other - it seems to have got a bit less as the years have gone by, so hopefully by the time I'm in a Nursing Home our lives will be perfect - no arguing :haha:

Celine - How are things with you hun - are you making an appointment or like the rest of us are you just waiting:hugs:

AFM - Slight temp drop today:dohh: tested and deff negative - so I just wish she would get here NOW!:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

garfie said:


> Munchkin - It's hard to tell with your temps whether you o'd yesterday or not - do you usually have a dip and then a rise (I do) to confirm O - whatever happens I think you have all bases covered for the next few days at least:happydance:
> 
> Are you going back on Friday for another HCG draw or are you adopting the wait and see approach :cry:
> 
> It's great our hubbies want to provide for us - I'm with you totally on them being workaholics and not switching off. My father in law runs his own business and was near retirement when they had a terrible fire in February so my hubby really had to step up - he went from working shifts (which was hard enough) to working lots and lots of hours = not a lot of time for his family, so more of the burdens come down on my shoulders childcare, house, animals etc :dohh:
> 
> Do any of you ladies find :sex: after confirmed o a lot more romantic:haha: a random question I know:blush:
> 
> Literati - Sometimes the simplest things can make us growl at each other - it seems to have got a bit less as the years have gone by, so hopefully by the time I'm in a Nursing Home our lives will be perfect - no arguing :haha:
> 
> Celine - How are things with you hun - are you making an appointment or like the rest of us are you just waiting:hugs:
> 
> AFM - Slight temp drop today:dohh: tested and deff negative - so I just wish she would get here NOW!:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hi there. I'm not sure what to do on Friday. My hpt today is nearly bright white, a very faint shadow in strong light came up after the time so it's definitely getting better. If I manage to ov before then I might not bother but I suppose it would be interesting anyway. It's hassle though and the hospital is in the opposite direction to work, I'll be late to work etc. 
do you think I might still ov 48 hrs after the surge? I feel like I've latest oved with the boob pain and twinges. I don't think I usually have a dip before ov but all bets are off this month!!
What animals have you got? We've just got cats and a tortoise but I really fancy some chickens or a goat!
What dpo are you now?
X


----------



## Munchkin30

Well I'm pretty sure there's something going on, just not sure if its ov or AF? Honestly right now I'd take either just to know what's going on! I've got very low stomach cranks and pinching pain in my ovaries and pain in my hips and upper legs. I've also got bad lower back pain which is unusual for me and boob pain. It'll just be good to be somewhere in this cycle rather than just no mans land!

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## celine

Munchkin you could be ovulating two days post surge? 
Possible that later nights gave you wrong temps?
Me - i will call the mw next week to make an appointment..still half in denial, half in disbelief.


----------



## Munchkin30

It must be really hard to not be in denial because you're protecting yourself by not getting attached in case you go through another loss (which is no more likely than anyone else). I think so long as you're not going mental just go with it for now. If you're still in denial when you're the size of a house and the little tike is kicking your ribs out ill get worried! When you get past the first scan I'm sure things will feel way more real. I am scared but I really can't wait to do it all over again!

Maybe I ov'd overnight or this morning but I'm not holding out much hope, and I really don't think I can persuade oh to DTD tonight after my 'it's our last chance !' Tantrum last night ;) 
I'd be honestly happy with AF and a fresh start now :(


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - I know what you mean about the fresh start - me to:cry:

Don't forget even after your little tantrum last night those :spermy: can live for a few days inside you waiting for a date with your eggy:winkwink: that's what I meant by having all bases covered.

I am now 8DPO according to FF :shrug: 

We used to have a pet pig (not a micro pig) - but she grew to large for our house so we had to give her away:cry: so now we have two dogs, a cat and a hamster:happydance:

Are you still drinking your green tea? - I am and it tastes disgusting but anything to bring her on:haha:

I am also looking forward to tomorrow as I'm treating myself to a treatment to try and get rid of this bloat (anyone else found post m/c the bloat won't go away?:growlmad:) or maybe it's because I've had 7 pregnancies :shrug:

Anyway the treatment is with hot lava shells this is the blurb from their website:-

This is a natural colonic treatment & ideal for anyone suffering from IBS & bloating. The treatment uses the heated lava shells to massage the abdominal area & improve the functioning of the digestive system. The combination of soothing heat & gentle massage stimulates the bodys natural systems to effectively eliminate toxins & reduce bloating. This treatment will leave you feeling comfortable, rejuvenated & with the added benefit of a flatter tummy which lasts for days. 

I like the sound of the flatter tummy:haha: will let you know how I get on:winkwink:

Celine - Being in denial is natural hun it's called self preservation and after a loss we all feel the same, scared to get excited just in case - but we all say to you "you are pregnant hun - try and relax and enjoy it" so when it's our turn you can say the same back:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

I heart this group so much right now!


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> I heart this group so much right now!

Me too!! Couldn't live without it :) did you download the book?
Me I'm feeling far less stressed tonight. All these stomach cramps breast pain etc and my neg hpt must mean something's going on at last so now we wait and see if its AF or ov! If my temp doesn't rise tomorrow I'm pretty sure AF will be round the corner. Haven't even tried to bd tonight cos I'm so exhausted and if I ov'd today I think we've got it covered by the last 2 nights anyway x


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin30 said:


> Well I'm pretty sure there's something going on, just not sure if its ov or AF? Honestly right now I'd take either just to know what's going on! I've got very low stomach cranks and pinching pain in my ovaries and pain in my hips and upper legs. I've also got bad lower back pain which is unusual for me and boob pain. It'll just be good to be somewhere in this cycle rather than just no mans land!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? X

Ooh, that's interesting! You're right that it could either be ov or AF, but I definitely get the twinges, pain in my ovaries and boobs pain for ovulation (and NOT for AF)...so maybe you did O finally after all! 

Garfie - That is cool you used to have a pet pig! Pigs are so cute.

That treatment for bloating sounds nice. I feel like my bloating situation went back to normal fairly quickly after the m/c, but I ALWAYS suffer from really bad bloating! I'll wake up nice and flat, but by the evening I look 4 months pregnant! Some days are better than others, but I've basically learned to just live with it. It got REALLY, REALLY bad when I was pregnant and I was hugely bloated already first thing in the morning! 


Celine - It sucks you still feel in denial, but of course is very natural! I am so glad we have this group as well! :happydance:


----------



## Elizabean

hi Ladies, I haven't been around in a long time it seems- a lot happens around here in a week!

I'm still peering into the microscope and not seeing anything that resembles ferns... Getting a bit sick of my phone app telling me I am on day 68 of cycle and asking me if I'm pregnant...

Like many of you I am just hoping for something, anything, AF or Ov, I really don't care which one anymore.

DH asked me yesterday if I think I am PMS, I have been on the verge of tears or crying (stress at work and with in-laws at home) for a good 4 days now. I'm not usually that bad leading up to AF though!


----------



## celine

Not yet munchkin, have read the freebie bit, dh working from home today so will ask him if i canbget it :) 
If i were u id say uve covered ur bases if u did ov and keep doing opks in case u get another pos but i think ur in the two week wait?
Elizabean are you peeing on sticks?

Me ive been good, quiet, im resisting telling ppl bcos honestly i told more than i should of last time, luckily not fb. But yesterday someone asked if i was done having babies ( she didnt know about the mc) so usually i hate lying but i straight out told her yea i was done. She has her two, two years apart and the youngest is a few weeks so she made a comment like when are kids gonna be a blessing again? As a joke and i knew that she said that as a person who hasnt lost a child.

Funny how even an early loss feels huge. Its the loss of a life that could of been. Munchkin i saw on another thread u said when u do tell the world you are preg after 12 weeks you want to also tell about the loss, i feel the same way, when i do tell i will couple it with the loss. Today is 6 weeks since i passed the baby. I am 5 weeks pregnant. Its crazy.


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning ladies. Check out my chart ;) just need a couple more lovely high temps and I could be in the two week wait! Yay!
Elizabean I'd delete that app. How annoying! My fertilty monitor telling me my AF should be here is winding me up enough! I've also had he ferning so either I've not ov'd, I'm doing it wrong or its a load of old tosh!!

Wierd that I'd say my first neg hpt could have been on ov day and there was still an evap shadow on that one! 
Please let me have ov'd and it not just be cos I got a lie in til 7am this morning! 
Can't believe I consider 7am a lie in. Motherhood does that to you but I never thought it would happen to me!


----------



## Munchkin30

Now I'm stressing though cos if I did ov yesterday we didn't DTD on ov day. Although we did it midnight the night before so nearly the morning of ov!
Also I now need to work out which of the cocktail of potions I'm taking you shouldn't take in the tww. 
I think the ones that are fine are....
Prenatals
Flaxseed oil
Omegas
Mini aspirin
Green tea tablets/drink
Folic acid
Nettle tea

The ones I'm not sure about are
Evening primrose oil
St. John's wort
Agnus castus
Raspberry leaf tea capsules and drink 
Maca.

Anyone got any ideas??


----------



## celine

Munchkin that is a fab looking chart! You may well be in the 2ww!


----------



## Munchkin30

Just to warn you I'm also psychotic in the 2WW! I've just been and bought bee propolis, royal jelly, selenium and pineapple to help with implantation!
I've also realised that even if I have ovulated I'm looking at something like a 42 day cycle this month. Crikey!


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - I don't think you missed it at all - looks like Ovulation has taken place - come on temps rise up:happydance:

One thing I do drink is grapefruit juice - it helps with his swimmers:haha: I only drink it from when AF leaves through to Ovulation (although this month I didn't bother as I didn't have a clue what is going on):cry:

Elizabean - :hugs: hun we are all in this together - and as we've said before after a m/c all bets are off:growlmad: - do you take your temp at all?:hugs:

Literati - The treatment was lovely it felt like having hot silk across your belly:happydance:

Celine - How are things with you today hun:hugs:

AFM - Well I have been out and truly spoilt myself I started of with threading my eyebrows (I had a voucher for this) and then I went and had micro dermabrasion (my friend paid for this for my 42 Birthday aaargh coming up) and then I had the hot rocks treatment - and I have to say I feel it worked my stomach made some right weird noises while she was doing it I felt like I had a build up of gas :haha: whilst my belly will never be the same as it was in my 20's there is quite a difference - I can hold it in now without it hanging over my jeans:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin! Yay good job! You finally have confirmed ovulation!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks! Ladies do you think there's any benefit in DTD tonight? I know it wouldn't hurt but I'm only doing it if there's a chance it could help! I'm exhausted!


----------



## Elizabean

celine said:


> Elizabean are you peeing on sticks?
> ...
> Funny how even an early loss feels huge. Its the loss of a life that could of been. Munchkin i saw on another thread u said when u do tell the world you are preg after 12 weeks you want to also tell about the loss, i feel the same way, when i do tell i will couple it with the loss. Today is 6 weeks since i passed the baby. I am 5 weeks pregnant. Its crazy.

Nope, not peeing on sticks. I tried a few cycles ago but was terrible at reading them! I'm trying to avoid that stress as long as I can though my next proper cycle is probably a good time to start.

I have told a few people, mostly through needing support and not wanting them to ask "when are you having a baby?" any time soon. But when I get to tell everyone at 12 weeks I will tell them it took a long time and there was a mc along the way. All I ever hear is "we got pregnant the first time", and I want to tell my less easy tale so if anyone else is going through the same they wont feel alone.

Celine, by the time this bub comes you will have been pregnant for almost a year! And everyone else says 9 months is a long time!



garfie said:


> Elizabean - :hugs: hun we are all in this together - and as we've said before after a m/c all bets are off:growlmad: - do you take your temp at all?:hugs:
> 
> Literati - The treatment was lovely it felt like having hot silk across your belly:happydance:

That treatment sounds lovely... must see if I can get that done anywhere near me. I need a relax!

Not temping at the moment but going to see if I can get a thermometer this weekend to start. 

Munchkin, things look good for you, hope to hear some lovely news soon.

In other news, my husband is incredibly perceptive as he predicted AF's arrival- she arrived this morning, and its quite funny how oddly happy that made me feel. I'm looking forward to getting back to normal.
I really should listen to him more- he was the one who insisted I should test after I got a BFN that turned into a BFP, because I seemed "different". :blush:

I was thinking, with the other threads throwing around baby dust, is there an Ovulation dust that we could sprinkles for those still waiting? If so, I'm sending it your way.
:dust:


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin30 said:


> Thanks! Ladies do you think there's any benefit in DTD tonight? I know it wouldn't hurt but I'm only doing it if there's a chance it could help! I'm exhausted!

I think the only way it could be beneficial is if your chart was wrong with ovulation. If you're too tired out, you should probably just leave it. I'm sure forced, stressful BDing is not that helpful anyway.  

Elizabean - "Congrats" on AF finally coming! Now you can finally move on and try again next cycle!


----------



## celine

Elizabean congrats on a fresh new cycle :) what perspective youve given me to..to have been pregnant almost a year!

Munchkinnnnn what are your temps?


----------



## Munchkin30

Elizabean congrats on a new cycle! Fresh start. How many days since the mc are you? I said to oh this morning that now I've ov'd I'm just happy because in 2 weeks time ill get AF or bfp and either way i finally know what's happening! Limbo land is very hard! 
My temp has shot up again this morning so I'm pretty sure I'm 2dpo. :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - :happydance: you are deff in the tww - come on BFP:hugs:

Eliza - Congrats on a fresh new cycle - new beginnings I think that's what we all need and the treatment was lush :winkwink:

Literati - How are you feeling today hun?:hugs:

Celine - Have you made an appointment for next week?:hugs:

AFM - Tested on a cheapie still negative - so why did I dry retch this morning, very strange unless it was to do with the treatment :shrug:, anyway FF got me down as the witch coming tomorrow - we shall see after all it will only be day 46:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> Not yet munchkin, have read the freebie bit, dh working from home today so will ask him if i canbget it :)
> If i were u id say uve covered ur bases if u did ov and keep doing opks in case u get another pos but i think ur in the two week wait?
> Elizabean are you peeing on sticks?
> 
> Me ive been good, quiet, im resisting telling ppl bcos honestly i told more than i should of last time, luckily not fb. But yesterday someone asked if i was done having babies ( she didnt know about the mc) so usually i hate lying but i straight out told her yea i was done. She has her two, two years apart and the youngest is a few weeks so she made a comment like when are kids gonna be a blessing again? As a joke and i knew that she said that as a person who hasnt lost a child.
> 
> Funny how even an early loss feels huge. Its the loss of a life that could of been. Munchkin i saw on another thread u said when u do tell the world you are preg after 12 weeks you want to also tell about the loss, i feel the same way, when i do tell i will couple it with the loss. Today is 6 weeks since i passed the baby. I am 5 weeks pregnant. Its crazy.

Yes it's really hard. Knowing that you're 5 weeks that quickly is crazy but so exciting ! It's almost like with the announcement you want to say 'I'm 12 weeks but should be x weeks pregnant' but it kinda puts a downer on things and in a way I'd also feel a but guilty for the new baby tarnishing its announcement with the loss of another? I don't know. We just do what feels right at the time hon x it will be funny when you announce to tell your friend you were pg all along!
Have you worked out your due date? I'm so crazy I already know that if I conceived this cycle it'd be 30th April!! X


----------



## Munchkin30

garfie said:


> Munchkin - :happydance: you are deff in the tww - come on BFP:hugs:
> 
> Eliza - Congrats on a fresh new cycle - new beginnings I think that's what we all need and the treatment was lush :winkwink:
> 
> Literati - How are you feeling today hun?:hugs:
> 
> Celine - Have you made an appointment for next week?:hugs:
> 
> AFM - Tested on a cheapie still negative - so why did I dry retch this morning, very strange unless it was to do with the treatment :shrug:, anyway FF got me down as the witch coming tomorrow - we shall see after all it will only be day 46:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Eurgh day 46!! How many dpo are you? I didn't get a bfp with my dd til 13dpo and I know lots are later. At least if AF does come it'll be a new cycle at last. Do you feel like AF is on her way? 
I'm eating pineapple like a loon, it's meant to help with implantation! X


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - all bets are off this month:haha: I normally have such short cycles that if I'm going to get a BFP it will be tomorrow 11DPO:wacko: although with my last one I got a BFP at 8DPO - I didn't believe it either:winkwink:

I hope she does hurry up - I'm off on Holiday on Monday :happydance:

Enjoy your pineapple:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Honestly hon you said the last time you bd was on 21st/22nd? Have you bded since? I think you might be pushing it a bit for a bfp this month, although we're all hopeful! I'm sure if not AF will be here and you can start your first proper cycle! I always say theres no reason not to try before first AF but i do feel naughty trying and if i do get af in 2 weeks i'll be a bit glad to start a cycle when i can ttc without feeling a bit guilty it's too early! Although my mw said wait til after 2 AF's. Erm :nope:

I have to say when i first miscarried i looked at these forums with dread, i couldn't quite accept i was here and didn't want to be a "TTC after miscarriage" lady but the forum and especcially this thread is all soooo positive and supportive it's nothing like i imagined it!

Couldn't cope without you ladies at the mo, i know i'm rather obsessive and psychotic but thank you all for bearing with me!! Love you x :hugs:


----------



## Elizabean

Munchkin30 said:


> I have to say when i first miscarried i looked at these forums with dread, i couldn't quite accept i was here and didn't want to be a "TTC after miscarriage" lady but the forum and especcially this thread is all soooo positive and supportive it's nothing like i imagined it

I feel the same way. Its unfortunate we all had to meet like this but I have found the support to be amazing and I'm sure I would not have been so calm without it.


----------



## celine

Elizabean said:


> Munchkin30 said:
> 
> 
> I have to say when i first miscarried i looked at these forums with dread, i couldn't quite accept i was here and didn't want to be a "TTC after miscarriage" lady but the forum and especcially this thread is all soooo positive and supportive it's nothing like i imagined it
> 
> I feel the same way. Its unfortunate we all had to meet like this but I have found the support to be amazing and I'm sure I would not have been so calm without it.Click to expand...

So true, thats why im not leaving here without you all!


----------



## Munchkin30

:hugs:


----------



## celine

Feel the love! Munchkin im alsonsuper obsessive inbthe tww even though inthink myself its only 14 days i can take it..yea right, as soon as i had the pos opk i totally googled my edd! I think it will be 10/11 april. :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Eeek so exciting! When's your first dr appointment again? I've worked out that i can reasonably start testing at about 9dpo so next friday. I still had to pee on an opk and an hpt today even though i knew they'd both be negative! I'm not sure i can do a first morning wee without sticking something in it ever again :haha:
I got my bfp with the last one at 11dpo when i think i first tested. And with me dd i tested at 10dpo BFN then again at 13DPO BFP!!


----------



## Munchkin30

OT i'm just covering a story at work about a giant panda in Edinburgh Zoo who might be pregnant - turns out giant pandas are only fertile for 2 or 3 days A YEAR!! How annoying would that be???


----------



## Munchkin30

Just read this lovely quote on another thread...

"Babies lost in the womb were never touch by fear, they were never cold, never hungry, never alone and importantly ALWAYS knew love" - Z Clark-Coates.


----------



## celine

Munchkin30 said:


> Just read this lovely quote on another thread...
> 
> "Babies lost in the womb were never touch by fear, they were never cold, never hungry, never alone and importantly ALWAYS knew love" - Z Clark-Coates.

Phew got chills reading that! As for thise panda how frustrating :( id be peeing on opks all year long hahahaha:haha:

No doc appointment..im waiting on you all remember? Ok i will call Tuesday...i should be 5w+ 4 then so then i cant deny it too much longer


----------



## Munchkin30

No I think you probably need to admit it at some point! Give it 10 days and ill be with you (not wishful thinking or anything cough cough!!) 
So exciting! Any symptoms yet? Still early I suppose. 

AFM I have cross hairs today on my chart. Yay! And it's saying 30th April if I conceived which is an awesome time to have a baby. My LO was an October baby and I sways wanted a fighting chance of an outdoor birthday party, my last baby would've been end of January. I'd often thought we should wait to conceive a spring or summer baby but couldn't wait that long but maybe fate has done it for us?? Also my birthday is 30th march so I'd love to be really fat by then! 
I'm starting to get a tiny wobble though about conceiving before AF. I'm not regretting trying but everywhere I read says to wait 1 cycle. I'm sure it's just for dating or emotional purposes but if I concieved and something went wrong would I always blame myself? 
Sorry celine not very helpful to you at the moment but its just worrying me a bit!
How's everyone else? 
Garfie any sign of AF or bfp yet?
Elizabean how are you?
Literati any news?

Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Munchkin30 said:


> Just read this lovely quote on another thread...
> 
> "Babies lost in the womb were never touch by fear, they were never cold, never hungry, never alone and importantly ALWAYS knew love" - Z Clark-Coates.

:cry: how lovely is that :cry::cry::cry: damn hormones

I saw the panda announcement - thank heavens were not pandas could you imagine how neurotic we would all be :haha:

Munchkin - :happydance: you are now in the TWW we remember to keep busy and more importantly when do you begin testing :haha:
I think if your body is not ready you will not conceive so try and relax hun this might be your last cycle for a long time :hugs:

Both of my boys are winter born - so I see what you say about parties etc one was born November and the other January :dohh: my Birthday is this month (in 7 days aaaarrggghh I will be 42) and I was meant to be really fat:cry: but I'm not :growlmad: so time to get out those skimpies and hit the beach:haha:

I just love this thread and will miss you all when I'm away - of course I will stalk for updates so keep them coming:winkwink:

AFM - tested negative - but still no sign:shrug: keep stalking me as if she comes I will update my chart:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Aww have a lovely time. And enjoy those skimpy bikinis! Hopefully the last holiday in them for a while ;) keep us posted of course, we'll miss you x


----------



## Munchkin30

And Garfie I think the earliest I can reasonably test and still pretend to be sane :dohh: is 9dpo so next Friday. And we go away for the weekend that day. By the time we get home it will be 12dpo. I'm not even going to pretend I won't be taking hpts away!! :blush:


----------



## celine

What? How dare you sneak away from us with hpts...when we cant get updated!


----------



## celine

Garfie you can stalk for updates..but you will update us too i hope :)

Munchkin i know what you mean about getting a bfp right after a mc and the guikt if it happened again...hopefully i can be a good example of the better scenario fx.

AFM i really dont want to turn this into a look at me im pregnant but i did get some neasea this morning. Dh was thrilled.


----------



## Munchkin30

Don't worry I'll be updating I promise ;) I wouldn't miss the news on here for anything! How many weeks are you today?


----------



## celine

Still 5ish..i think 5+2?

Munchkin how long are you goong to bf lo? I bf my son til he was almost 20 months and i was 20 weeks along with the next, he self weaned himself.

My daughter..i tried to get her down to one feed a day but this week she fought back by suddenly asking for it in the night! So back to 2x a day...


----------



## Munchkin30

So if I were pregnant you'd be 3 weeks ahead, I'd be 2+3 now. 
The only things that's worrying me is my boobs have been hurting lots since the mc. Which hormone makes your boobs hurt?? I didn't have hardly any boob pain during my pregnancy x


----------



## celine

:( that is odd, is it like twingey or shooting?


----------



## Munchkin30

More twingey I think! V odd!


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - I think it's the hormone progesterone that makes your boobs hurt:flower:

Celine - Congrats on being over 5 weeks :happydance: and congrats on nausea:haha:

Come on witch - I've had enough of this game :growlmad: one thought I've had in my head (please squash it ladies) what if I've missed the boat completely and I'm now in the menapause (hence no witch:cry:)

Looking at my chart the days we dtd was cd19, 26,27,38,41 so you see why I'm confused:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - we will miss you while you are away! I'll try to watch your chart 

Munchkin - I felt the same way about not wanting to be part of the TTC After a Loss. I never thought I'd be one of 'those people.' And while I am not glad my circumstances brought me here, now that they did I am happy I can have so much support and positivity! 

Celine- yay for being nauseous! Funny how that's something to be happy about 

I am feeling ok... I am 9 DPO I think? I have been nauseous the last couple days which is really common for me for no reason, but I'm so used to spotting pregnancy symptoms that I'm getting paranoid, especially since I have been still having the odd glass of wine in my TWW. The only time we dtd this month was 4 DPO anyway... So I don't think I could possibly have anything to worry about?


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie you're only 11DPO. I know your lp is usually shorter but you've got time anyway and I've read sooo many times that all bets are off after mc. Have you done an HPT?? I'm sure your hormones are just settling down x
So I've got a theory about why you might be more fertile after mc. Progesterone is needed for implantation and since I've had sore bombs since the mc it must mean my progesterone levels are raised?? Thereby helping implantation?? 
Celine my lo is 2 in October. I really wanted to tandem nurse but she's feeding so little I think I'd be happy to make it to 2! Initially I wanted to do 6 months, then 12 then 18 so we'll see how she goes. I won't stop offering but I'm sure she'll just stop wanting it eventually. I was expecting pregnancy to affect that too x


----------



## garfie

Literati - Aw thanks - I will take my temp tomorrow and then that will be it, the next time I mark my chart will be CD1:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Any updates today ladies?


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey! Well at 4dpo my temps are looking as predicted. All I'm getting at the moment is horrendous gas from all the supplements!! 

Fertility friend has an evil section where you enter your symptoms every day and it tells you the probability that you're pregnant!! Evil!! 

I'm setting myself up for a fall though cos I'm actually really optimistic. Through my last pregnancy I was so negative and stressed the whole time worrying about what would happen and not wanting to think the best so it wouldn't be such a let down. But I was still devastated when it happened so I figure why not be happy and optimistic and deal with whatever happens afterwards? So yes I'm optimistic. I'm already imagining the bfp on holiday, already planning that ill be just in the 2nd trimester at my dd second birthday etc. so if I get my AF it will be a big let down but I know I'll deal with it and I'm enjoying being happy for now!!

How's everyone else doing?


Xx


----------



## celine

I was dreaming of my bfp this time round even though the odds werent on my side, all the positive vibes help right?
Im optimistic for you too, in church this morning i googled easter 2014 and its on april 20 next year and i rhough to myslf hey munchkin may go early and have an easter babe! Haha.
Even though last night i was so sure i was bleeding and kept checking...its catch 22


----------



## Munchkin30

Aww it's horrid! Both my pregnancies I've checked every bit of toilet paper til at least 12 weeks! Constantly felt like AF was coming, even in the early weeks. I'm going to stick with the positive vibes and deal with it later.... 
I was 14 days late with dd so I doubt I'd be early ;)
What cycle data did you DTD compared with ov last cycle? 
Xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry I meant ESPECCIALLY in the early weeks x


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin, I think that is great you have decided to be optimistic anyway. You would be devastated either way if something went wrong but you might as well feel excited while you can. I too have caught myself daydreaming about when I'd be going on mat leave if I get preg next cycle, how far along I'll be at Christmas, etc! It is fun to think about, so why not?


----------



## Munchkin30

It is I agree! What would your due date next cycle be? Are you totally sure you've been careful this month? 
Although I'd have liked to DTD more this month we did get 1 and 2 days before ov so surely there were plenty of swimmers waiting?? And I've been really good taking all the supplants before and after and drinking loads of water and all this pineapple!! I've eaten sooo much in the past 4 days but tomorrow is the last day at 5DPO. Yay!! I think I deserve a bfp this cycle ;) xxx


----------



## celine

I got a pos opk on cd 21 and dtd that night and 3 nights before...thats it. Same thing with the mc, we dtd on mothers day which i guess was ovulation day and bam! 
My first two pregnancies took 3 months to conceive..so in a freaky way this onw follows suit :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Well I didn't DTD on ov day in the end but did 2 data before so I really hope that was enough!


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin30 said:


> It is I agree! What would your due date next cycle be? Are you totally sure you've been careful this month?
> Although I'd have liked to DTD more this month we did get 1 and 2 days before ov so surely there were plenty of swimmers waiting?? And I've been really good taking all the supplants before and after and drinking loads of water and all this pineapple!! I've eaten sooo much in the past 4 days but tomorrow is the last day at 5DPO. Yay!! I think I deserve a bfp this cycle ;) xxx

My due date would be May 23rd if I conceived next cycle! So exciting. What would your due date be if you conceived this cycle?

Well, tbh we did not use protection one time but that was 4 DPO so I think there's almost 0 chance of getting PG from that! You never know though. I would be thrilled if I had an "accident" but I don't think I will.

Sounds like your timing was great! I hope the time goes by quickly so that you can find out if you have your BFP SOON!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks hon. I've heard weirder stories of people conceiving with way out timing. And as we know, after a miscarriage all bets are off!! 
I'm now 5DPO. This bit is sooo dull! Nothing happening, can't even symptom spot yet! (Although I am having some very vivid dreams.... ;))
I'm feeling a bit guilty at the mo because all thus waiting us making me wish days and weeks away and my dd will be 2 in October, really want to make the most of all our time together but can't seem to be able to get my kind off TTC and focus on her. It's crazy. We do have a wonderful time together, I only work 2.5 days a week so we spend most days together, but I do feel like I'm wishing time away. Like if I conceived thus cycle I know I'd be 13 weeks by her birthday and I know I'll be so stressed and wishing the weeks away til my 12 week scan after what happened last time, then before I know it she'll be 2!!

How's everyone else this morning? Xxx


----------



## celine

Osnt it the truth, the guilt..even at 5 weeks i too am wishing away the time. 
A little family background, i dont get along with my mom and a few years back due to financial reasons she moved in with us then we moved country..so here we are 5 years in the netherlands and my mom is still unhappy and im unhappy having her here but she is moving out end of sept..so im wishing away til the end of swpt cos i dont want to tell her im pg again i just want to be in my own house with my own space. I want to clear some things in the house etc...i also just want to know the baby is ok...why is it we are never happy in the present?


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry to hear that but hopefully your stress will reduce once ate moves out and you might be able to spend time with her in a more positive way? Where are you from originally? How come you moved? It'll be lovely to get your own space again soon x

I think parenting makes you feel so guilty about everything, and you NEVER live in the present. When you're ttc you wish every month away, when you're pregnant you wish the time away to every scan and milestone, and eventually labour. Then you wish they'd sleep through the night, roll over, crawl, walk, then you want another and it all starts again!! 
Although with my dd I've actually wished she'd stay at every age forever cos they're all so lovely! Can't wait to do it again x


----------



## aurora32

Thanks for the invite over here Munchkin :hugs:, I hope get passed this M/C and get a BFP soon, be nice to have others to share the experience with along the way, i dont want to just sweep our :angel: baby under the carpet as it was part of hubby and me but do want to get passed the M/C and try get PG as soon as we can, if that makes sense and not heartless. xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi aurora. Lovely to have you here! Give us a bit of background so everyone gets to know you. :) x


----------



## Munchkin30

How is everyone?
I'm starting to get the 2ww crazys!! I'm going from really positive and excited, to scared to death I am actually pregnant and how I'd deal with that to being certain I won't be. I think the middle bit of the 2ww is the worst, I remember hating 6-7dpo in the past :( I'm searching symptoms even though I KNOW I won't have any actual pregnancy symptoms for ages!
I'm also wondering how crazy I'd be if I actually starting testing at 6DPO even though I know it's totally totally pointless and a bfp that early would freak me out anyway!!

Last time I got my bfp at 11dpo and until I'd actually missed my AF I felt totally in limbo anyway!!

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Ooh, I hope the vivid dreams are a sign! I was really looking forward to vivid dreams when I was preg, but I never ended up having any. I guess maybe it doesn't happen for everyone, or maybe it happens later on.

I know what you mean about feeling bad that you want time to pass. I absolutely LOVE summer and we have absolutely crap weather for like 7 months of the year here, but I am finding myself just wishing it to go away already so I can be pregnant already! and I always wanted to really appreciate my last months of marriage as just me and my husband while I'm pregnant, but I *know* that I won't end up soaking it up enough because I'll just want the pregnancy to hurry up and be over so I know the baby is okay!

That would be really sad that if you got preg right away you would just wish the 12 weeks away and then your dd would already be 2. :( It is too bad you can't have it both ways -- treasuring and soaking up each and every moment of your daughter's life while at the same time having your pregnancy just whiz by!

Today I am stiff, sore, tired, and extremely gloomy and downtrodden from PMS. :( I just want to get AF over with so I can swing into the crazy hormonal cycle of pregnancy instead! ;)

Celine - I hope with your mother being away that you will be able to be less stressed out and unhappy as well. You definitely don't need that while pregnant!

Welcome, Aurora! It is awful to be meeting you under such circumstances, but glad you can join us.


----------



## Munchkin30

Rubbish :( I think first afs after mc can be a real b***h. Will be great to get it over now. Ill probably find out in a week or so :( 
I feel like I've totally wasted summer too, spent most of it pregnant and paranoid and the rest not pregnant and fed up :( what a total waste!
Where abouts do you live? And hopefully by next summer ill either be very pregnant or with a teeny babba! I wish... We have a massive garden that's being totally neglected at the moment!
Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

I live in Canada. And you? 

Yes, I sure hope next summer we both have little babies in our arms! That would make for an amazing summer. I know what you mean about wasting the first part pregnant and paranoid, and that last part fed up. :( it is probably the worst summer I can ever remember having.


----------



## celine

Morning all :) gosh i had an awkward moment yesterday i was out with two moms and the one who is ttc told us is pregnant! Around 7 weeks and due a week before me, i so wanted to reach out and share with her in private that i am too and i asked if had a scan yet and she said no and said she had read some scary stories on the internet and i knew right then i couldnt share with her. Im sure she will be fine..i hope i will be fine.

Today i will call the mw and make an appointment.

I agree this summer has been bittersweet for me, my brother came to visit and i hadnt seen him in 6 years so it was special and we went to visit my grandmother in switzerland who is on her last legs and celebrated her birthday, it was when i would of announced i was 12 weeks and surprised everyone...instead it was not about me so it wasok but it still hurt.

I hate hate hated the middle ofthe tww, i think i did test at 6dpo and was gutted it was negative


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning all! Celine you did very well not saying anything but I agree, she probably doesn't need to know until she's safely in the second tri. My SIL had 7 mc and was pregnant with her angel baby when I was pregnant with my dd and I thought a lot about mc because it was so close to me, and honestly I know can't shake the thought out of my mind that I too will have multiple miscarriages before my angel baby. I think it's probably time to get in touch with your mw now, you know it's not a chemical and you're definitely not imagining it!! It's exciting x
My sister managed to keep her first pregnancy quiet til she was 6 months, and her second til she was 18 wks when I forced her to tell me!! I told family after about 8 weeks with my dd, but for some reason I kept my second pregnancy quiet til the mc. Maybe i kind of knew :(
It would have been so lovely to announce your pregnancy with your gran and your bro. You'll just have to have another meet up soon!

Literati any sign of AF yet? I imagine Canada has even shorter summers than here!

Aurora how are you today?

AFM I managed not to test like a crazy person this morning :haha: but I'm feeling less positive :( I want my temps to go up a but more, they're hovering a bit low for my liking, and my boobs are hurting less now. :shrug: I'm getting cramps but I'm pretty sure it's from all the supplements and the stupid amounts of pineapple!! 

I live in England in the midlands in a barn near a village where my gran lives. I'm 33 and my parents both died when I was in my 20s. My mum was an only child and I'm v close to my gran so we spend lots of time together. Me and oh have been together for 7 years and we're currently doing up the house and trying to do the garden!! Im a radio journalist. My sister lives in London and is a lawyer.


Where does everyone else live? Tell me a bit about yourselves x x x


----------



## aurora32

Munchkin30 said:


> Hi aurora. Lovely to have you here! Give us a bit of background so everyone gets to know you. :) x

Well im not new to being PG or BnB but its been 15 years since i had my 1st M/C. I live with hubby and 4 children 3 are from my previous relationship and 1 is mine and hubbies son, we were trying for mine and hubbies 2nd child together. We just moved house a lovely 6 bed old style house that needs some tlc but its in the country so great for the kids. We moved in on the Sunday so been in just over a week and it started last Wednesday, i was out with hubby delivering as he and family have own poultry farm an whilst out i started bleeding, it got steadily worse, we went to our booking in app on thursday which i thought was a waste of time as was bleeding, i kind of knew it was over then, took my hcg level which was over 4000 and we left, bled really heavily on friday and on Saturday when i had to go back to get 2nd hcg done but as was bleeding got a scan instead and my fears were put to rest, my uterus was empty our little bean was now an :angel: baby, i passed various big clots and membrane etc over the weekend and now its a heavy period type bleed. So we are now in TTC hoping that we get the chance of our last sticky bean. xxx Thank you ladies for all being so lovely under such sad and unpleasant circumstances. xxx


----------



## aurora32

Munchkin30 said:


> Morning all! Celine you did very well not saying anything but I agree, she probably doesn't need to know until she's safely in the second tri. My SIL had 7 mc and was pregnant with her angel baby when I was pregnant with my dd and I thought a lot about mc because it was so close to me, and honestly I know can't shake the thought out of my mind that I too will have multiple miscarriages before my angel baby. I think it's probably time to get in touch with your mw now, you know it's not a chemical and you're definitely not imagining it!! It's exciting x
> My sister managed to keep her first pregnancy quiet til she was 6 months, and her second til she was 18 wks when I forced her to tell me!! I told family after about 8 weeks with my dd, but for some reason I kept my second pregnancy quiet til the mc. Maybe i kind of knew :(
> It would have been so lovely to announce your pregnancy with your gran and your bro. You'll just have to have another meet up soon!
> 
> Literati any sign of AF yet? I imagine Canada has even shorter summers than here!
> 
> Aurora how are you today?
> 
> AFM I managed not to test like a crazy person this morning :haha: but I'm feeling less positive :( I want my temps to go up a but more, they're hovering a bit low for my liking, and my boobs are hurting less now. :shrug: I'm getting cramps but I'm pretty sure it's from all the supplements and the stupid amounts of pineapple!!
> 
> I live in England in the midlands in a barn near a village where my gran lives. I'm 33 and my parents both died when I was in my 20s. My mum was an only child and I'm v close to my gran so we spend lots of time together. Me and oh have been together for 7 years and we're currently doing up the house and trying to do the garden!! Im a radio journalist. My sister lives in London and is a lawyer.
> 
> 
> Where does everyone else live? Tell me a bit about yourselves x x x

I live in Caithness at the very top of Scotland, any further up and we would fall off the map.....lol. I was born and bred in West yorks but moved to Scotland with parents in 1989. Im 38 live with hubby and as i said in previous post have 4 children. We just moved house that needs doing up but its a lovely big old house and in a lovely place for bringing up kids, Plus my mum can have her own part of the house as she is getting on a bit now and my dad died last year to cancer so she is on her own. Hubby and I met in 2011 by chance as i needed grazing for my horses, his parents had land i took my horses there, we met fell in love with each other very quickly, got married as we knew we were meant to be together and shortly after we were blessed with our son we wanted to complete the family unit by having another child which hopefully will happen in the not so distant future. xxx


Im not too bad this morning thanks Munchkin, just like a heavy AF just wanting to get back to normal so we can start and try again.......


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks! Lovely to hear more about people on here. I always assume everyone's from the us, don't know why!! Your story with your oh is lovely, I'm sure you'll be lucky again soon!

I'm feeling a bit sad today because I'm still subscribed to my old bump buddies thread in 1st tri and all my buddy's are really getting bumps now :( everyone includes me and I don't want to desert but I'm not sure I can follow them on the journey I should've been on :( it's wierd, most if the time I'm absolutely fine but things like that make me go "it's so unfair, why couldn't my baby have been ok?" I know it's silly and it was just bad luck but grrr :growlmad:


----------



## aurora32

Munchkin30 said:


> Thanks! Lovely to hear more about people on here. I always assume everyone's from the us, don't know why!! Your story with your oh is lovely, I'm sure you'll be lucky again soon!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit sad today because I'm still subscribed to my old bump buddies thread in 1st tri and all my buddy's are really getting bumps now :( everyone includes me and I don't want to desert but I'm not sure I can follow them on the journey I should've been on :( it's wierd, most if the time I'm absolutely fine but things like that make me go "it's so unfair, why couldn't my baby have been ok?" I know it's silly and it was just bad luck but grrr :growlmad:


Its hard but you have to remind yourself, things happen for a reason and if it wasnt right then better away than going further on and it happening which i imagine is far more upsetting or being born with serious defects. Your time will come and you will be where your old buddies are now soon enough, i didnt really make any firm buddies this time so it wasnt too hard for me, we are all here for you and hopefully can share our sticky beans journey together, as something like this makes people stronger and stick together even when they dont meet face to face. xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks! Yes everyone's been lovely and I know this LO wasn't ever a baby (as in never developed as a baby at all, not as in they're not babies til they're born!) and praying my next will be 'the one'.

Today I've had lots of AF cramps and AF type feelings. It's one of 3 options - (a) AF is on her way early because of the MC (b) it's normal post ov cramps, maybe slightly more bc my bodies still settling from the mc or (c) it's implantation :happydance: but at 6dpo it would be stupidly early for that. I've superimposed my chart over my previous ones and I'm reassured that the temps pre and post ov are very similar to normal so I'm hoping my hormones are at a normal level now, which is v impressive 4.5 weeks after a 12 week mc!!

How's everyone else? When's Garfie back off holiday??


----------



## celine

Munchkin feeling like af coming is a fab symptom!

I too know a few ppl who got preg when i did and it stings. One friend id met via bnb (shes not on anymore) we were bump buddies togather for our first and second..and also for our third but i mc the day she went for the same scan that revealed a healthy baby and i wasnt mad or hurt with her at first until she spun me the "its natures way" line...i mean i know it is natures way but no one needs to tell me that when it happens. So i see her fb udates and im still so saddened by it.
In fact just b4 my bfp some posted on fb that they were expecting in feb (as i was) and it killed me. Now im ok, i was sad for a day and then realized its not her vault, she doesnt know what happened to me and of course she is excited...and thats ok.

Didnt call mw today..will do it tomorrow. Hi Aurora32 :) its not nice to meet in these circumstances of course, but it feels so good to chat with ppl who have gone thru what you have.


----------



## aurora32

Celine nice to meet you too, no not nice circumstances but sometimes these things happen so that you meet different people for whatever reasons......who knows this time next year we may all have happy healthy little bundles but those of us who dont im sure will get there eventually and those who do im sure will be there for us and it wont be so painful as they were where we are now at the same time if that makes sense. xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks for sharing a bit of your stories! Munchkin, I wouldn't worry about your temps being on the lower side for now. You probably haven't implanted yet so you might see another spike yet. You should look at my chart. I'm confused by how high my temps are spiking despite being only a few days away from AF. I only started temping the month I got pregnant, so I have no idea what one of my normal cycles are like. I guess I'll just find out. I'm sure it's normal.

Yes, our summers are VERY short and this summer particularly has been very crappy. Lots of rain and icky weather. We normally get lots of hot days in June, July and August, but this time we only have a few. It's been pretty depressing!

DH and I met about 4 years ago at church and started dating within a few months. He proposed on our one year anniversary and we got married 7 months later (July 23rd)! We have now been married for 2 years. We are trying for our first child. We have both always wanted to be parents and were just waiting for the right time. We wanted to enjoy marriage for a little while with just us, but now we are *very* anxious to expand our little family unit. 

Celine - I am going to hold you to that promise (calling your mw tomorrow)! You really are pregnant and you deserve to see someone about it! Try not to be so anxious. I see why you wouldn't tell your friend you are pregnant. It's best not to worry people. I know when I was pregnant I wished I didn't see all these horror stories about things going wrong because they just made me worry and I figured, "I'm sure it won't happen to me" but then it did. :( Now *I* am one of those people who people don't want to hear about because it would make them worry. :(

Munchkin, I am also still following my pregnancy buddies who were due at the same time as me. For the most part I don't find it too hard and I am just really happy for them, but at the same time it is hard to fight off the stabbing pains of jealousy as they describe their first healthy scans and everything else. I, too, feel it is unfair I couldn't keep my baby. :( Sadly, two of the other girls who were due around the same time also lost their babies. I am the only one who has stuck around to hear about the others. 

On September long weekend it will be the time when I normally would have gone public with my pregnancy (13 weeks)! So I'm sure that will be hard for me, considering then I will probably just be ovulating. =/


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks literati! I remember with my dd's pregnancy I had buddies from a ttc group and one lady lost her baby :( it was really sad and we sort if stopped the posts CIA everyone was worried about upsetting her :( 
Are you sure you're not pregnant?? Have you tested yet??

I'm feeling rotten, I'm actually sure AF is on her way early. And not in a 'maybe I'm pregnant cos I feel like when I get AF' I mean GENUINELY I think AF will come in the next few days :( I've had so many cramps today, and ovary pain?? What's that about?? I feel tired and achy and my boobs really hurt :( I don't get pmt but I think this is my month!!

Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

I try not to ever test until the day of expected AF to save money and my nerves, and since there's very little chance I'm pregnant this month, I will just wait for AF to start. But I'll admit I've started daydreaming about what if I really was pregnant accidentally! I would be so overjoyed and the timing would be so much better (mostly just because...I want to be pregnant NOW!).

If you're having ovary pain, that could be a preggo sign! I don't think you should throw in the towel yet! If you don't normally get pms and now you are, then it could definitely mean you are PG! Good luck!


----------



## celine

Liberati in my last cycle b4 my first ever bfp i remeber poas then getting af an hour later, i was so upset and since then i swore id never test til af was due..and its what i did til this last one as with mc all bets are off as munchkin says :)

When will you test then? Should be soon?
Munchkin i agree with Liberati thatnyour symptoms do sound positive but i understand if you want to downplay them in case :)
Me - i will be calling mw today i swear. Feeling blessed and upbest today. Im a christian and when i was praying last night i had a good feeling in my heart. We had a knock yesterday bcos in Feb we redid the kitchen as a last resort (it was from 20+ years ago) and we didnt even have a dishwasher, so it was pricier than expected so we dient upgrade the stovetop and so yesterday it died! I cant do much without a stove, but my mom has kindly offered to buy us one as a goodbye gift and thank you for having her here all these years. Hurray!

Hiw are you all feeling? Btw what do you all "do" munchkin you said you work 50%? Im a sahm now but in south africa i was an architectural designer :)


----------



## Literati_Love

I am glad you are feeling upbeat today! You deserve to have some optimism and happiness in your life! I am a Christian as well so it is nice to meet a fellow believer.
That is extremely nice of your mom to buy you a dishwasher! I am sure that will be a welcome relief. 

I think munchkin said she is a radio journalist which is SOOO cool. That is so neat that you were an architectural designer, and even cooler that you're now a SAHM! My life goal is to be a SAHM someday, but it won't be until we've had at least 3 kids because we have some debt to pay off first. I am a Technical Writer/Editor for an engineering company. I work full-time and hate it (working full-time, not the job itself - the job is good). 

I may not get to check the internet for a few days so if you don't hear from me, know that I'll be back soon!


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati what dpo are you now? I'm not really a Christian but my ohs parents are and it's a great thing for them. I am a part time radio journalist, tried to be a sahm but my mum was a single parent and worked very hard and I find it very difficult just to be at home all the time! I feel guilty for 'choosing' to be away from my dd and I think I'll probably regret it when she's a bit bigger but it gives me another value and chance to talk to adults about something other than children! Once we have 2 though it will be less financially viable for me to work so ill probably try and stay at home for longer. I took 2 months off before my dd was born and 14 months after so I had a nice long break!

Hope the mw call goes well today celine. Your job in SA sounds very interesting. Your family seem all over the place, we're very un international! Although my sisters partner is half Dutch, he's teaching his son to be bilingual although at 14 months he can't say a word in either language so I suspect he's getting confused 

My dd is a real chatterbox (don't know who she gets that from ;)) so it's not fair to compare, and both his parents are lawyers so I suspect he'll catch up in good time! Oh and my cousin is married to a South African. 

Aurora how are you today?

AFM my temps still aren't doing what I want them to do :( hovered around the same level for 3 days. Come on temps, rise already!

I once poas when I thought I was 1 day late, convinced it would be a bfp and I immediately wiped and had blood :( it was so sad and I wasted a digi! I'd also not tested til then and had really built it up, so now I test early 'knowing' it'll probably be negative and day by day I slowly realise its not gonna happen rather than building it up and being upset :( although the 2 months I got bfps I was really chilled. The first time I tested 10dpo and bfn and them went away for the weekend with no hpts! I tested when I got back cos I felt different and got a bfp 13dpo! Last time I was craving milk and sleeping badly so I tested at 11dpo and got a v faint bfp...
Really hope I have a nice story like that this weekend rather than an early AF cos of the mc xxx


----------



## aurora32

Morning All :hugs:

Im a SAHM too but help do the paperwork/accounts to hubbies and inlaws business......plus i have my own horses so that coupled with 4 little monkies as well as keeping home is enough to keep me busy.


I was feeling OK about all thats just happened until i got a letter from the hospital yesterday, our post comes late afternoon saying my nuchal dating scan would be on the 9th of September i just sat and stared at it tears in my eyes thinking well thank you very much for that, wouldnt have minded was there on friday last week regards my MC so it wasnt as if they knew nothing about it, so unfortunately they got the very short end of my hormonal tongue when i phoned to cancel it.......:cry::blush:

Im Feeling Ok today thanks Munchkin, how are you? im keeping busy with trying to put things away after the house move its starting to look more like a home rather than a hurricane site.
I know what you mean Celine I couldnt get our hob to work in the new house here its gas and apparently bcos the house had been empty the old gas was stale in the pipes and wouldnt ignite so for 4 days i had no hob just a cooker and my microwave its now sorted and you really dont realise how much you use and take for granted something until you aint got it any more. Good luck with the MW call xx

How long after your MC does AF take to arrive or is it like everything else everyone is different?


----------



## Munchkin30

Grr Aurora i woudl be so annoyed! The hospital actually mentioned this when i was in for my medical management and they said so long as they got their letter to the scan people quickly it wouldn't happen. It's so gutting. I daren't even try to work out when my 20 wk scan would've been :(

You sound like you're plenty busy enough at home.... Far busier than i am with 1 little tot and a part time job!

I need to get my positivity back cos i'm getting stressy now thinking this won't be my month and i know PMA is so important. 

I read my clear blue digi packet yesterday and it says you can test up to 4 days before your AF, and there's a 55% chance of BFP if you're pregnant. My LP is usually 13 days but can be 12 or 14. Which day would be 4 days before AF?? Anyway i'm not wasting a digi again unless i've got a line on a cheapie first :(

2 days til i start testing. Getting nervous. But by this time next week i really should know one way or the other and i can move on again. And this isn't even a proper cycle after MC. I keep telling myself that but i know i'll be a bit gutted when/if AF arrives :(

Literati i'm afraid there's no telling when AF will come. Some even get it early, for others it's 12 weeks!! From all my research i reckon that once you start testing neg on HPT's either your AF arrives or you ov. But not always. Sorry to be not more help honey xx

When's Garfie back off holiday?? I need news??


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi, Can I join? I had my mc on Monday and am going through it naturally. Still bleeding and got a dark positive on my hpt this morning. Can't wait to get going TTC again, need something to focus on! Will be testing until neg then it's go time!


----------



## Munchkin30

Welcome Annie!:hi:

So sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking but i've found it's got lots easier over time. As you probably read earlier in the thread i spent 3 weeks OBSESSING about the darkness of my HPT's and OPK's! I'm really glad i was testing pretty much every day though, it made me feel a bit more in control. 
I had very faint positives for like a week and half then on my last faint pos day i got a pos opk and ovd 2 days later!

So you''ll be trying this cycle? Are you temping? If not i really would cos with everything all over the place it really gives you an idea of what's going on. 

Have you got other LO's? Is this your first mc? How far along were you?#

Sorry again,

xx


----------



## celine

Aurora i think it depends how far you were? I mc on june 25th and tested two weeks later randomly and it was negative, then i finally got opk positive on july 18th so it took three weeks to ovulate, my period never came and here i am. I was supposed to be round 8 weeks and they found the fetus looked more like 6 weeks with no hb so then i knew.

I called the mw and have appointment 27th with the same lady who i was a bitch to (poor lady) as she discvered there was no hb on me in june. So! Onwards and upwards...still checking for blood everyday..i dont think that will stop.

Munchkin so when are you away? If you test friday technically you could update us right?


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm sure she'll totally understand hon, it's the horrid bit of being mw and i'm sure they deal with it a lot! Well done for booking the appointment. Is it starting to feel real yet??

I'm only going to Wales and i'll have my iphone/ipad and probably wii fi so i'll be totally updating/stressing/obsessing as usual! I'll test first on friday at home and will let you know although i know that one at least will be a bfn!
My boobs are really hurting again today :( :) not sure whether to be happy or sad about it!
xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin30 said:


> Welcome Annie!:hi:
> 
> So sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking but i've found it's got lots easier over time. As you probably read earlier in the thread i spent 3 weeks OBSESSING about the darkness of my HPT's and OPK's! I'm really glad i was testing pretty much every day though, it made me feel a bit more in control.
> I had very faint positives for like a week and half then on my last faint pos day i got a pos opk and ovd 2 days later!
> 
> So you''ll be trying this cycle? Are you temping? If not i really would cos with everything all over the place it really gives you an idea of what's going on.
> 
> Have you got other LO's? Is this your first mc? How far along were you?#
> 
> Sorry again,
> 
> xx

Definitely trying again straight away, I don't see any reason to wait. Ill be the same as you, i prefer to know whats going on so will keep testing until i get that bfn (how weird is it to say that!) I've never done temping, my last two pregnancies I was just dtd around the right time as I've got regular cycles and I got lucky within 2&3 cycles. I'm hoping to fall as quickly this time, then if I need to ill start temping and ttc properly.

The mc was at 13 weeks but they estimated the foetus had stopped developing a few weeks earlier. I'd heard the heartbeat at 10 weeks so probably around 10-11 weeks. It was my first mc, such a horrible shock. I had started showing and at 12 weeks told quite a few people at a christening, seems strange that ill have to tell them I'm not pregnant anymore. My close friends all know so hopefully it'll get out without me having to tell too many people.

I have a beautiful daughter who will be 2 in October, so at least I've got her to focus on. Though I haven't had much energy to do much lately.


----------



## Munchkin30

Aww so sorry :( I saw a heartbeat at 8 weeks but baby was measuring 6+5 :( i think i knew then it was all over. Then when i went at 12 weeks for my dating scan baby had stopped growing and was measuring 8+6 and had no hb so who knows when it's little heart stopped beating:cry:

My DD will be two on the 27th october, she was due on the 13th but likes keeping us waiting. 

I hated waiting for a bfn, felt so wrong to be praying for a negative when i'd prayed so long for a positive! I do feel like i've moved on a lot now and if i get a bfp in the next few months i'll be ok with it all but it's the not knowing and wondering if it'll take years to get my rainbow baby.:nope:


----------



## Anniebobs

I know what you mean, I feel like once I get a bfn ill be more in control. Really hope to be where you are in a few weeks, right now every time I go to the toilet it's a reminder. I want to be over this and on the other side trying to conceive. The emotional stuff I'm expecting will be hard for a while but surely having a rainbow baby to focus on will help make everything worth it.

Aww lovely our little ones are so close in age! My DD was due on 3rd Nov but came on 15th Oct, I was induced due to pre-eclampsia. I've just been daydreaming about how good it would be to announce my pregnancy at her 2nd birthday party. Though I can imagine being a bit more wary about announcing this time.

Was this your first mc?


----------



## Munchkin30

I got so sick of the bleeding, it was pretty much over after a week but it kept stopping and starting. It wasn't as bad as i'd expect it to be at that stage but it still got very dull. It's all a distant memory now though a few short weeks later. I'm desperate to be where Celine is and you want to be where i am!

It was my first miscarriage, i always thought i was really good at making babies so although i was really paranoid for the first tri of my pregnancy with my DD, and all of this one, it was still a shock. My SIL also had a healthy first pregnancy then had 7 mc before her angel baby so that's weighing on my mind.... If i'm pregnant this cycle i'll be 13 weeks by my DD's birthday and that would make me really happy (should've been 6 months though, grrr)


----------



## aurora32

Welcome Annie :hi:, nice to meet you but not under nice circumstances.

We will all get our little bundles it just seems to take forever when you want something to happen thats not happening fast enough.

Try not to think about it taking years Munchkin think positively, excuse the pun.

Ive stopped bleeding now after starting last wednesday still cramping at times like last night but nothing other than that.

I want to start trying as soon as and it will happen when it happens, poor hubby is going to be worn out, lol.


----------



## Anniebobs

I started bleeding last Thursday but only spotted really. Heavy bleeding and clots started on Monday just before my scan. At least I knew going in it wasn't going to be good news. I have a feeling it'll be over soon, I passed a big clot this morning (sorry tmi)

Nice to meet you both, I'm up for some positive thinking too, a few days time I want I be staring at a bfn then in a few weeks time I want to be staring at a bfp! Hubby is in for it!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Can I join you ladies? I am ovulating today and it's our first round of ttc since my second miscarriage.

1st was a chemical in early April and I got pregnant again 10 days later. Had an ultrasound at 8 weeks and there was only a yolk and sac. We did the ultrasound b/c I had some spotting that morning before as was paranoid something was wrong after the previous miscarriage. Unfortunately I was right.

My 2nd m/c was very complicated so I waited for 2 AFs to try again. This turned out to be a good decision. My last ovulation was way too early, and I had a light AF so I don't know how the pregnancy would have gone.

Today is CD 18 and it feels like a normal ovulation. I do not expect to get pregnant but it will be a nice surprise if I do. (And scary.) If it works it will be a 3rd pregnancy in 5 months which just seems crazy....

Both times I got pg I was doing Mayan Fertility Massage and SMEP. Although I have done the massage a few times this month I have not been regular about it. Also just bd'ing for fun vs. a plan (which for us has been every day). Not sure if we will be able to tonight but the every day plan has not worked for us in the past.

Now I am going to acupuncture 1-2 times per week and have been for almost two months.


----------



## aurora32

Welcome Itsawonder, the ladies on here are lovely, made me very welcome, nice to meet you even though its under these circumstances, hopefully we will all be getting our :bfp: very soon xx


----------



## Munchkin30

ItsAWonder said:


> Can I join you ladies? I am ovulating today and it's our first round of ttc since my second miscarriage.
> 
> 1st was a chemical in early April and I got pregnant again 10 days later. Had an ultrasound at 8 weeks and there was only a yolk and sac. We did the ultrasound b/c I had some spotting that morning before as was paranoid something was wrong after the previous miscarriage. Unfortunately I was right.
> 
> My 2nd m/c was very complicated so I waited for 2 AFs to try again. This turned out to be a good decision. My last ovulation was way too early, and I had a light AF so I don't know how the pregnancy would have gone.
> 
> Today is CD 18 and it feels like a normal ovulation. I do not expect to get pregnant but it will be a nice surprise if I do. (And scary.) If it works it will be a 3rd pregnancy in 5 months which just seems crazy....
> 
> Both times I got pg I was doing Mayan Fertility Massage and SMEP. Although I have done the massage a few times this month I have not been regular about it. Also just bd'ing for fun vs. a plan (which for us has been every day). Not sure if we will be able to tonight but the every day plan has not worked for us in the past.
> 
> Now I am going to acupuncture 1-2 times per week and have been for almost two months.

Welcome! And yay for ovulation!! Sounds like you have a great attitude even after two sorrows :( really hope this is the month for you. But so sorry for your losses. Why was your 2nd mc so complicated?

I thought about acupuncture. If I get AF next week I might try it. 

AFM I'm getting proper tummy ache again tonight and my boobs are hurting too. I feel pregnant but I've been through enough cycles ttc to know that all this is v normal on a non pregnant cycle. I'm in bed already at 9.15pm because I'm so fed up of waiting I figured I might as well sleep through as much of the next few days as possible :dohh:

I'm praying my temps go up tomorrow at 8dpo but at this point it really could go either way, especially after the miscarriage. And all these supplements are definitely giving me a dodgy tummy!! 

Final thought for this evening....
*
Worry never robs tomorrow of its sorrow, but only robs today of its strength*

Night all x x x


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ahh, the complications. I confirmed my mmc on 6/7 after 4 days of tests etc. I asked for a d&c three times as I don't do well with medication and the doctor I was seeing refused to even discuss it. Basically, she did not want to take time out of her schedule for surgery. Since I live in a small community I didn't get a second opinion - I was just in such a bad place I didn't have any fight in me. Very long story, well, still long but not the full story - the meds did not work. I bled heavily on and off for 2 weeks and was in the hospital every other day to manage the bleeding and draw more blood for more tests. My uterus got pretty swollen and it turns out due to my medical history I never should have been given the meds to begin with - as I knew. This doctor also wouldn't return phone calls during emergencies for up to 10 hours. Luckily I used to work with ob/gyns in a different state so i worked with two of them over the phone when I had concerns.

I finally found a new doc (the only other one here who is male - I will never again judge a doc based on their sex b/c he is amazing), had an ultrasound (found two fibroids which are lucky very small and not an issue) and found lots of bleeding. Most of the pregnancy tissue was still there and had an active blood supply so I just kept bleeding into my uterus. Then, the white blood cells tried to heal around the tissue - which is very rare. I had a d&c on 6/25 and it took about 45 minutes instead of the usual 10. However, after the surgery I felt human again. I had 30 minutes of cramping and healed really well. 

I went to acupuncture initially to help with my emotional state and anger toward the first doctor. A m/c is hard enough but what she put me through, and day after day of not returning phone calls, was something I could not cope with. My acupuncturist also did some Reiki to help release my hatred and it actually worked really well.

I have also had thyroid, blood clotting/immune testing and a hysteroscope done. Hysteroscope was during the d&c. So far, all is normal.


----------



## Elizabean

Welcome Anniebobs, Aurora32 and ItsAWonder, I'm very sorry for your losses. Safe to say it is a lovely group here :flower:

Not much has been happening with me- though it seems like AF has packed up and left today, which means time to jump back on the bandwagon of TTC... Feeling excited and nervous this time around. Will get back into checking for ferning from tomorrow onwards. I'm really hopeful for a lovely rainbow.

I was a bit worried about AF coming as I heard it could be bad after MC. I had more cramping than normal, and it was a bit heavier, but it wasn't any longer than my normal period- it may have been one day less than the last few months.

Munchkin, I liked your thoughts on being positive the other day, you are exactly right, we are going to get our hopes up anyway, and deal with the disappointment later (if we have to. I hope you don't have to though, and it is only good news from now on:friends:). 

I'm off to get a hair cut/ new style to cheer me up this afternoon, which I am really looking forward too (I usually do my own colour and have been growing it long for a while now). It's good timing for a fresh start.

I hope everyone else is doing ok and can make time for a bit of relaxation or pampering in the next few days- go on, you deserve it :winkwink:


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh it's a wonder, it sounds like you've been through such an awful time. My experience was so easy and straight forward compared! And all that waiting, and having to wait now before ttc (although I think you're right, after all that bleeding and healing and a d and c your poor uterus needs a break) glad you're here now though and hopefully you're due an easy journey from now on.
Elizabean we missed you, glad AF is on her way out and you can start proper BDing! Yay!! If my AF comes this month I've just got to convince myself it wasn't a 'proper' month anyway but my gosh it'll be annoying! Are you doing any 'plans' this month? Temping? Opking? Ferning? Looking forward to following your journey!

AFM I'm now 8dpo and driving myself barmy! I've been sleeping really well for ages and last night I woke at 3am peeing and unable to sleep then again before 6. Which with both my pregnancies was a very early sign and went on throughout (the only bit I'm not looking forward to!) 
BUT with my dd it was not til the night before 13dpo and with my last pregnancy 11dpo. I suspect this is just me stressing and getting nervous and keeping myself awake.
This morning I've also got the really empty tummy feeling, but again it could be normal pre AF stuff. And ive got rather a lot of cm. So yes I'm going crazy!! I think this is another reason you are meant to wait so you're not such a basket case when you're ttc! 

I'm also worrying that if I do get a faint bfp, I won't be sure if it really is a new pregnancy anyway. I tracked my hpts to definitely negative but still it could mean the hpts is hovering still and going up and down rather than a proper bfp? How would I know? 

And then on the other hand I was googling short Lps after mc last night because I was convinced AF was on her way early.
Like I say, I'm crazy!!

How's everyone else? Literati something MUST be happening by now?? AF or bfp?? 

Xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi it's a wonder, and thanks for the welcome elizabean. Good luck on your new cycle and great idea about a fresh start with some pampering, think I might get my nails done. Not for any reason, just because it'd be nice!

Munchkin at least you're within touching distance of testing! I don't think you'd get a bfn then bfp from the mc, surely the hormone would keep falling. But I'm just guessing. I'm gonna test again today, my bleeding seems to have stopped and I've just got some brown spotting. I have cramps too which I think could be my uterus shrinking back down. I really hope this is almost over. I've booked a smear test for Tuesday because I realised mine was overdue when they asked last time I was pg. Not sure whether to still ttc though or wait till I get the results, I know what a sensible person would do but I want a baby!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes Annie we struggle to be sensible. Everyone told me to wait 1 cycle but hey ho, I don't follow the rules! I had cramps as my bleeding was stopping, think at this point it's probably a good thing.

I'm having loads of pregnancy symptoms today, nausea, strong sense of smell, cramps, boob pain, cm, weeping at people getting a level results on the radio! But I know it's still sooo early and I know at the best of times my bodies tricked me with symptoms and after a mc it's probably just my hormones once more :( x


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin you sound pregnant! When are you starting testing? I've just had a look at your chart it all looks good. Would be great to have a second BFP on this thread!

I've just read back through the whole thread (yes I'm bored, DD is at nursery till 1 and I should be working!) and thought I'd give you a little of my backstory.
I met hubby when I was 17 and he was 19 through friends, we were together 8 years when he took me to New York for some christmas shopping and proposed. He hadn't chosen a ring but told me we were going to Tiffanys so I could pick one myself. One of the best times of my life. Would love to take DD to New York one day, if we can ever afford to go back!
So the following year we adopted a cute little jack russell pup, then in 2011 we had DD (on OHs 29th birthday), then 2012 (on our 10 year anniversary) we got married and this year we decided to TTC. Got pregnant quite quick and I was due 18th Feb, until the mc at 13 weeks.
I'm 28 now and we've both decided 3 children would be amazing so if we manage to have another then I just won't go back on birth control, we'll just see what happens.
Job wise I just quit my job in local government and have set up my own business mostly making wedding gifts. Which means I should really get back to work, but I don't have the motivation right now.


----------



## celine

Munchkin things are sounding so positive for you!


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> Munchkin things are sounding so positive for you!

Thanks hon but I'm hating tempting fate :( I do feel suitably rubbish today though :( how are you feeling? X


----------



## aurora32

How is everyone today?

Feeling like C**p today, all emotional, like a dragon one minute and all teary the next, breaking out in spots, facial hair is going bonkers and generally feeling rotten, please tell me this is normal after MC xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies - thanks for the welcomes and well wishes. It sounds like there's some good potential brewing with some of your stories and symptoms.

I am officially dpo 1 today. We were unable to bd yesterday and both times I did get pregnant we bd on ovulation day but, my CM is actually much better since the miscarriage so maybe the previous sperm were still happy. With both pregnancies I was also extremely bloated by dpo 1 (weird, I know) but not today. So, don't have high hopes but in the game for two weeks. Here's to hoping!!! It's nice to feel excited again.


----------



## celine

Welcome its a wonder :)

Aurora i have a bit of bloat and pimple mania but also loads of weight gain after mc, lot of it is def comfort eating though :( also ive told myself personally that technically my body has pregnant since May and only not pregnant for one week in June so maybe its that but urgh its aweful.

Im feeling ok...i try to not get my hopes up either. I dont want to go throu that emorional turmoil again :(


----------



## aurora32

celine said:


> Welcome its a wonder :)
> 
> Aurora i have a bit of bloat and pimple mania but also loads of weight gain after mc, lot of it is def comfort eating though :( also ive told myself personally that technically my body has pregnant since May and only not pregnant for one week in June so maybe its that but urgh its aweful.
> 
> Im feeling ok...i try to not get my hopes up either. I dont want to go throu that emorional turmoil again :(


It must be the hormones celine as all im wanting to do is eat for comfort which is not going to help, id already put pounds on due to being on pill for 7 months after baby was born last year......Im being a stingy mum with the shopping and not getting sweets or biscuits for the kids or id have em all eaten myself......:blush:


----------



## ItsAWonder

I was quite a bit bigger than my normal for a while after my last m/c. It turned out only about 2 lbs were actually weight gain. It took almost 2 months for the bloat to really go away - so maybe that's all it is.


----------



## aurora32

ItsAWonder said:


> I was quite a bit bigger than my normal for a while after my last m/c. It turned out only about 2 lbs were actually weight gain. It took almost 2 months for the bloat to really go away - so maybe that's all it is.

I hope so as i feel like a whale just now x


----------



## Literati_Love

hello all! Welcome to everyone who is new! I quickly read all the post but I have very limited time to reply! Just wanted to update you all that AF *just* arrived! It was weird because normally I would have a lot worse cramps the day before but instead I did not have any and they only just started now when I began bleeding and they aren't too bad yet but that can change. I am relieved to have af finally here so I can get to BDing. Also I have a bachelorette party tonight so I can safely have a drink now! 
Munchkin, your symptoms sound very promising! I hope you are PG!


----------



## Elizabean

Literati_Love said:


> hello all! Welcome to everyone who is new! I quickly read all the post but I have very limited time to reply! Just wanted to update you all that AF *just* arrived! It was weird because normally I would have a lot worse cramps the day before but instead I did not have any and they only just started now when I began bleeding and they aren't too bad yet but that can change. I am relieved to have af finally here so I can get to BDing. Also I have a bachelorette party tonight so I can safely have a drink now!
> Munchkin, your symptoms sound very promising! I hope you are PG!

Good news Literati! If you are anything like me you will feel like a weight has been lifted. 

Enjoy the party tonight :dance:


----------



## Munchkin30

Well girls I tested and I swear in the right light there's the tiniest of lines on my ic. When I pick it up its not there but on a white toilet lid I'm sure there's a shadow. But I did wasted a clear blue digi (at 9dpo?? What's wrong with me!!) and it was a big fat 'not pregnant' so I might have line eye or the teensiest bit of hcg left over. So therefore at 9dpo I'm none the wiser!! I'd post a pic but you can't see anything x

The good thing thought is that as the days go on my LP looks better and better even if AF does arrive. If I can get it to 10 days ill be very happy! 

How's everyone else doing? 

Xxx


----------



## celine

Oh wow munchkin!!


----------



## Munchkin30

No celine, I'm really sure I'm imagining it and even if there is the faintest shadow I'm definitely not counting myself as even slightly preggers, at that level it really could be left over hcg. I promise if I do get a proper bfp it'll be on here first!!

How are you today?

Xx


----------



## Munchkin30

And don't worry, I will be testing again tomorrow!! X


----------



## Anniebobs

Liberati yay for AF and a fresh start. Fingers crossed that's the last AF you'll see for the next 9 months.

Munchkin it is still very early, you never know that line may appear tomorrow. I never managed to get a bfp early, mine were at 12dpo with DD and 13dpo last time. Didn't try a digi till AF was due though. Didn't stop me wasting ics early every month though! If I'm not staring at a pee stick in the morning, I'm not trying!


----------



## Munchkin30

Lol! Thanks hon. Yes with my dd I tested at 10dpo and got a bfn, then didn't test til 13dpo and bfp! With my last pregnancy I don't think I tested til 11dpo and got a faint bfp :) my major symptom is still waking up at 5am!! I'm sure that's my major pregnancy symptom....


----------



## aurora32

Morning all,

Great news Munchkin, fingers x its a bfp for you :hugs:, im thinking around November for me to see a bfp after my hormones settle down. Just have to wait and see xx


----------



## celine

Ive never had a bfp before 13dpo myself, some exciting stuff happening in here :)

Me im a bit lost, the pregnancy after a loss forum is a bit dull its just like mostly geoups of ppl due in April or due in march etc. I dont quite belong there i feel... The dirst tri forum is anniying with ppl posting threads called omg and when u open it says ginger biscuits are heavens answer to ms.... So im not quite sure where to be really. I feel bad posting here bcos i dont want ppl to feel saddened but rather hopeful. You all dont mind me sticking it out here for bit? I mean even if we all get our bfps in thnext month munchkin and i would be the only ones in the oregnancy after a loss group for april :(. 

Otherwise feeling alright, trying not to wish the days away but more waiting for the scan next Tuesday. School starts this monday horaaaay! My son turned 4 so he will start big school :) ill be able to clean the house better and grocery shop with only one kid woohoo.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine - as for me - I am happy to have someone here who is pregnant! Good for you! It's what we all want and, after lots of sadness, seeing you here gives me hope and fills me with excitement. Please stay!

Literati - congrats on AF's arrival. What a relief. This is my first cycle ttc again as well and it feels good to be on the hopeful end of this all. So - welcome back.

Munchkin - hang in there. Only a few more days to go to really know what's going on. Fingers crossed for you my dear!

Here - only 2 dpo and counting the days. Just realized I will either get AF or not when my mom is in town. She has no idea that I am trying to get pregnant or have had miscarriages and I am not ready to tell her. (I love my mom, but she will make it all about her rather than support me. She will also tell everyone she knows so she has reason to cry and have people 'oooh' and 'ahhh' her.) Time to begin preparing for a brave face....


----------



## celine

Its a wonder how long is your mom in town for? My mom has lives with us just over 5 years and is keaving at last next month, im not telling her about this pregnancy just yet as i dont need more comments about how can i cope with th kids and tension in the home (which comes from her!) ok rant over.
And when will you test? 
Munchkin your temps are looking positive too :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

She won't be in town very long which is bitter sweet. I only get to see her about 1ce a year and she will be here for just under one week. (Congrats on getting your house back. Is that bitter sweet as well?)
I won't test unless I miss a period. My chemical was so heartbreaking - seeing the positive and bleeding just days later. I don't want to go through that again. My last pregnancy I was about 5 days late before I tested. Yes, I lost that one too, but I was initially comforted by seeing a very, very dark line. If I miss AF I will test after my mom leaves so probably not until 9/4 or 9/5


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies,
Celine you don't need to go anywhere! Stay here where we need you. When we're all in first tri or pregnancy after a loss we can start our own gang :) 
I'm feeling pretty crappy today, feel like afs starting all the time :( I know it's not necessarily a bad thing but I think I instinctively know its going to be bad news this month :( oh well x x x


----------



## celine

Awww munchkin, i cant wait to see your temps tomorrow and hopefully a sneaky hptmpic?


----------



## Anniebobs

Same goes for me Celine, I like that you got pregnant so quick it gives me hope!


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> Awww munchkin, i cant wait to see your temps tomorrow and hopefully a sneaky hptmpic?

Thanks! I think my temps were only up today cos i Jose out of bed to hpt and forgot to temp but It was so early I went back to bed and tested 20 mins later. I really wouldn't be surprised if its under coverline tomorrow and AF is on her way :( I'm at a hotel with a pool so I went and bought sanitary towels and tampons as well tonight ready so I can still go swimming! 

Glad everyone seems to be doing well and being positive! Lovely to have you all on this journey :) x x x


----------



## aurora32

You have to stay here Celine, we need you over here, give us moral support and hope for our own bfp, fingers x munchkin its looking very hopeful xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks for the support, everyone! It feels good to be back in the TTC groove again. Looking forward to hearing about all of your BFPs in the coming months ahead! 
I agree that you stay, Celine! It is comforting and exciting knowing that you are already pregnant. You are like the goal we are all working towards! 

Munchkin, do you normally have a very short LP? I really hope you are wrong about AF being on its way!


----------



## celine

Come on munchkin....update? Tx guys im feeling the love snd so cheerng you on!


----------



## Anniebobs

Can I ask how long it took you all to get a bfn after the mc? I know munchkin you took about 3-4 weeks didn't it. Celine yours must have been super quick! I'm still bleeding so not expecting it any time soon, I just can't wait to get ttc though!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies! I'm so desperate to be able to give you good news but every day i seem more and more uncertain! My temps have shot up but I'm staying in a boiling hot hotel room and had been up to pee twice so that could be why. I did 1 hpt and it was bright white then I left it and looked again and it had fluff over the but with the line and when I wiped it off there was a faint mark where the line should be so I tested again and I swear there's a line, but only in the right light!! It looks so white in other lights. I'm just wondering whether to get oh to look or if he'll think I'm a total loon!! 
I was also awake at 5 this morning again after being awake til 12.30 with the child so my eyes might be a bit blurry!
How's everyone else? X


----------



## Anniebobs

That's so exciting munchkin I hope this is the start of it for you! And the fact that AF still isn't here means that you've got a decent lp anyway even if she does show


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh and literati my Lp is usually 13 days but as we've said before, all bets are off :) x


----------



## Munchkin30

Anniebobs it seems to vary so much between ladies when they get a -ve hpt. Some are just a few days, some are 12 weeks! I did a few things which may or may not have helped flush the hpt (it took nearly 4 weeks, but after a 12 week pregnancy it could have been much longer I don't know!) 
I drank gallons of water and nettle tea and raspberry leaf tea. I also took milk thistle among lots of other things! I can give you the full list if you like but it's very long!! 

Xx


----------



## celine

Anniebobs the first time i tested after the mc was two weeks later and it was already bfn, then a week later only i ovulated. Munchkin im loving your updates!


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks girls. Munchkin I think that's what I'm worried about - I was pregnant for 13 weeks so it's gonna take AGES! I'm doing yoga and drinking tons of water at the moment but might look into those too. RLT tastes awful though, I'd have to get the capsules!


----------



## aurora32

Ive not tested since MC to see if i get a bfn its a week today since i lost everything and its brown old blood thats showing this morning so im thinking thats probably it, might get hubby to pick up a test today for me so i can try and see. Fingers crossed for you Munchkin xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes the capsules are good. Green tea is also good. Decaf better. Also I've been taking agnus castus and maca to regulate my hormones. I don't know of that helped? And evening primrose oil is good for everything but only til ov.

Anyway it looks like there was definitely a line! Told oh cos he asked me directly when I kept spilling stuff! At this stage it's stupidly early (3+3) and a chemical is a very real possibility especcially if my lining wasn't quite ready this soon after mc. If this is it I'll have only technically been not pregnant for a week and a half! And only testing negative on hpts for about a week and a half too x


----------



## aurora32

Never thought id hear myself say this but :happydance: got a BFN so its all going in the right direction for getting back to normal, Agnes Castus is really good for regulation of all hormones.....lol my stallion is even on it xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Great aurora, yay for bfn!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Aurora - I did the same dance when my hpt was negative! 

Annie - it really depends how high your HCG was. With my mmc my hormones kept rising as they should have whereas some women find their hormones don't rise much at all. I was at 56,800+ and it took 4 1/2 weeks to get a negative test - BUT I still had another week to go for my HCG to hit 6 (5 or below is considered negative). So 5 1/2 weeks for me and I got AF as soon as I hit 6.

Munchkin - Congrats and keep us posted! I hope that line keeps getting darker for you!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Still only 3 dpo. Is there a fast forward button laying around somewhere??? Actually, really enjoying being on the hopeful end of things after so long :)!


----------



## celine

Itsawonder next weekend should be yeilding some answers fx!


----------



## Munchkin30

ItsAWonder said:


> Still only 3 dpo. Is there a fast forward button laying around somewhere??? Actually, really enjoying being on the hopeful end of things after so long :)!

3dpo is hard work! It seems like 5 mins when I was there now but at the time it felt like forever til testing!! How was your bding? X


----------



## ItsAWonder

Munchkin30 said:


> ItsAWonder said:
> 
> 
> Still only 3 dpo. Is there a fast forward button laying around somewhere??? Actually, really enjoying being on the hopeful end of things after so long :)!
> 
> 3dpo is hard work! It seems like 5 mins when I was there now but at the time it felt like forever til testing!! How was your bding? XClick to expand...

We probably over did it with bd'ing. Since we were on vacation last weekend and I got my pos OPK when I returned, we got to it every day for about a week straight. However, we missed ovulation day as work was crazy - DH didn't get home until midnight and we were both out of the house at 5:30 am. Both times I got pg was with SMEP and when we bd on ovulation day.

I probably won't test for a while. I will see if I miss AF first and, if I do, I will wait until after my mom leaves to test. She is here until Wed Sept. 4.


----------



## celine

Its a wonder you are going to make us wait that long!


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning ladies. Well it's 6am and I've just done another test that looks totally negative til you put it on a white surface then there's definitely the teensiest line. It doesn't seem stronger than yesterday and its now 11dpo. By thus stage with the last pregnancy it took a while for the line to come up but it was a proper line!
Why oh why did I test early?? I feel like I've still got more questions than answers now and totally convinced it'll be a chemical. 
I promised if I got pregnant again I'd concentrate on being positive about it but now I'm in limbo land and not feeling positive at all! There is definitely a line but so so faint you can only see it if you concentrate. Should I count this as a bfp?? Argh!! 
How's everyone else doing? X x x


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning ladies. Well it's 6am and I've just done another test that looks totally negative til you put it on a white surface then there's definitely the teensiest line. It doesn't seem stronger than yesterday and its now 11dpo. By thus stage with the last pregnancy it took a while for the line to come up but it was a proper line!
Why oh why did I test early?? I feel like I've still got more questions than answers now and totally convinced it'll be a chemical. 
I promised if I got pregnant again I'd concentrate on being positive about it but now I'm in limbo land and not feeling positive at all! There is definitely a line but so so faint you can only see it if you concentrate. Should I count this as a bfp?? Argh!! 
How's everyone else doing? X x x


----------



## celine

Morning munchkin, i say a faint line is a faint line? I got mine at 13dpo and only saw it a few hours later and it looked so faint...im thinking you are pregnant, :) hopw you are having a good holiday?

Me..wellmim googling ecptopic pregnancies out of paranioa...why oh why cant i just be confident that its going to be ok? 11 days til my scan and im waiting...


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks celine :hugs: it's crazy isn't it? With my last pregnancy I was googling ectopic pregnancy for weeks cos I kept getting pains and I was convinced something was wrong. I'm site the scan will help a lot. I was really paranoid til the 8 wk scan with my dd then everything looked fine and she measured perfectly and I relaxed lots after that.
The holiday is lovely and we're having a great time just spending the weekend as a family, we've been so busy lately we just haven't found the time. I'm so shatters though cos I'm waking so early in the morning then not going back to sleep because I'm peeing on sticks and messaging on here! And we're sharing a room so dd is a nightmare to get to bed!

I'm praying it will be ok. I drank lots if water before bed so that could be affecting the test, but it's hard to describe how pale the line is. I still think it could be left over hcg but my tests definitely went negative and it's definitely more of a line than on Friday. Tomorrow is still only 12 dpo. The perils of testing early! But I know if I could do it again I'd still test early because I'm crazy!! 
Xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin it's still early, the line will get darker think positively!

I've got my scan tomorrow to make sure everything's gone, fingers crossed for a fresh start. My mum also gets back from her hols tomorrow, I haven't told her yet because I didn't want to ruin her holiday. She'll still be mad I didn't tell her though. I can't wait to see her!


----------



## aurora32

Morning All,

OHHHH, Its sounding very positive Munchkin........fingers x its a faint BFP xx

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Annie, hope all is gone and clear xx

Surely not that long a wait ItsAWonder, keeping us all in suspense xx

Celine i think its perfectly normal to be a little paranoid over things that have gone in the past and fearing it could happen again, i have the most awful cramps this morning, no blood at all just bad pains and your mind starts racing..... that said i was lifting heavy furnature again last night to move my mother in, and im so so tired but im putting that down to blood loss and maybe now Anemic......the joys.


Hope everyone has a nice day xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hahaha! I'll see what I can do to shorten the wait... if I get AF that will be on or around the 29th so I'll let you know!

Munchkin and Annie - good luck with both of your outcomes. 

Celine - hang in there. I totally understand google obsessions. Once you have you scan you will feel so much better.


----------



## penguin1

Hello Ladies! Im new to this forum and wanted to join in if that is ok. I had my d&c June 19th and got my first AF Aug 8th and now that I am supposed to O I got another AF Sat morning. So I am hoping my cycle is normal next week so I can ttc before my expected due date of Jan. I would really appreciate some support!


----------



## penguin1

oops not next week, next month. lol


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey penguin! Welcome x really hope your cycle sorts itself out and hope you get some support from the lovely ladies here in the mean time :hugs:

As for me, I'm increasingly convinced I'm imagining this bfp! I keep looking at all the tests I've done the last few days and I can barely see any lines, sometimes they're there if I look really really hard and sometimes they're not. I suspect any line I've had could be teeny bits of left over hcg still. I haven't told oh I might have been imagining it all in case I get a bfp anyway! 
The good news is my AF is due Wednesday and even if I get AF tomorrow ill have made it to an 11 day Lp this month which is pretty cool. Thanks body! And I'm still feeling pregnant, but it might be that my hormones are so messed up and I want it so much that my mind is making it all happen. 
Anyway I've decided til I get a 'pregnant' on a digi I'm officially not pregnant, I'm sick of squinting at ICs!! 

How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi Penguin - Welcome!

My second miscarriage was also a mmc at 8 weeks and I had two procedures. First was Miso which did not work, lots of other stuff happened, then I had a d&c about 2 1/2 weeks later on 6/25. Once my HCG hit 6 I had AF w/out ovulation and it was very light. Since my body was dropping HCG normally after the Miso - even with retained tissue - and then I had a d&c, there wasn't much to shed. My first full cycle I missed ovulation with OPKs. I ovulated on or about cd9 (after my chemical I ovulated early as well cd10). I then had a fairly normal AF although still a bit light. This cycle I ovulated about 2 days late, CD 18 but I am much happier with that. It's normal not to ovulate, or to ovulate off schedule, after a miscarriage for a up to a few months or more. It will regulate and you may get pg again before it does.

(Looks like we were on about the same schedule. I got pg on 4/18 or thereabout, found out about mmc on 6/4, Miso 6/7 and d&c 6/25.)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Munchkin - just an FYI - the digitals are really, really sensitive. I got a big fat "Pregnant" with my first which was a chemical. I also used it b/c my hpts were still faint and I thought the digi would be reassurance. Boy did that slap me in the face. Personally, I think your lines are light b/c it's so early but, I just thought you might want to know.

Oh - and congrats on your LP - what a relief!!


----------



## penguin1

Oh wow that is crazy that we are pretty much on the same schedule ItsAWonder! And what is a Miso?


----------



## celine

Welcome penguin :)
Ive found this group such a welcome support. Its so great i dont want to leave and gor my bfp over two weeks ago. Im so paranoid so i poas this morning, my last IC and it was dak so im releived. 8 days til scan.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay! Nice one celine. I'm sure the scan will really help out your mind to rest.

I'm afraid I'm pretty sure I'm out here. Had blood when I woke and my temp has started dropping. I'm dissapointed but ok with it and feeling really glad to separate myself and the next pregnancy from the miscarriage. My body obviously wasn't quite ready for it thus month, clever body for letting me know! So we'll see how today goes but pretty sure I'm cd1. Had an 11 day Lp though so I'm pleased my body's getting back to normal. Hopefully I can get some sleep now !! X


----------



## celine

Oh no munchkin i was stalking the thread this morning :( im so sad for you but at the same time happy that you are happier to have had an af inbetween, it is something that also freaks me out not having one inbetween.
So it looks like im not leaving this thread just yet :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks celine, obviously I'm not really happier having AF in beteeen but you always have to look for the positives! I'm most gutted about having to tell oh really :( but I always said of my body wasn't ready it wouldn't happen so obviously it wasn't quite ready and I'm not surprised! I'm not calling this a chemical, just a practice run for next month. 
Ill do a roundup later of where everyone is in their cycle. And yes celine you're going to have to hang around a while longer ;) x x


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks celine, obviously I'm not really happier having AF in beteeen but you always have to look for the positives! I'm most gutted about having to tell oh really :( but I always said of my body wasn't ready it wouldn't happen so obviously it wasn't quite ready and I'm not surprised! I'm not calling this a chemical, just a practice run for next month. 
Ill do a roundup later of where everyone is in their cycle. And yes celine you're going to have to hang around a while longer ;) x x


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh and by the way I'm SMEPing this month if anyone wants to join me? X


----------



## celine

Good on you for doing a roundup, will be nice to cheer on whoever is poas opk or other :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Well ladies as promised i'm putting together a round up of where we all are. I'll try and do one every monday so we can keep track! I'm doing this at work though so please PM me if i've missed you out/got it wrong or if i haven't got your dates, it's quite hard trawling through 29 pages of posts at work! I'm putting them in order or progress since MC.... I've also considered first cycle after MC at cycle 0 and after the first AF cycle 1.

CELINE BFP!! pregnant 6+4
PENGUIN cycle 2 CD3
LITERATI cycle 1 CD5 
MUNCHKIN cycle 1 CD1
ITS A WONDER cycle 2 since mc, cycle 1 ttc 5DPO
AURORA cycle 0 CD10
CELESSE cycle 0 CD9
GARFIE?? DnC 26th June
ANNIEBOBS cycle 0 CD1
ELIZABEAN cycle 1 CD11
DAIRYMOMMA??


----------



## Munchkin30

Did i get yours right celine??


----------



## Celesse

I'd like to join! I'm currently on ov watch post miscarriage. I had (failed) medical miscarriage on 1st August and emergency surgical management on 10th Aug..... So I suppose I should count from the 10th since those days in between I was still kinda half pregnant. So I'm CD9. 

HPT's still positive and match around the same darkness as 14/15dpo. But bleeding finally stopped yesterday and I'm on my first pad free day this month (wearing big black period pants though!!)


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Celesse :hugs: I've been following your story and it sounds horrendous but so glad you're on your way now. Great to have you here. I've put you on the list. Are you trying this month? X


----------



## Celesse

I really don't know what to do. 

I want to try, but I'm about to hit the danger zone where I'll be due around my sisters wedding. I kind of have a back up plan.... my parents could take my kids to the wedding and we could Skype them with good news.... would make an interesting wedding. But it could be a bit of a faff.... or I could be newly delivered, or heavily pregnant. 

I lost a lot of blood and I know my Hb was already down when they did it in A&E. So 8 weeks of being pregnant and my body putting a lot of resources into making a faulty pregnancy followed by a big blood loss must have drained my body of stuff. 

But I feel fine and REALLY just want to be pregnant again. I want my bump, I want my baby, I don't want a big age gap and I don't really want to wait!!! 

So conflicted.


----------



## celine

Hi Celesse! Ive been seeing you on these forums too, the confliction is frustrating :( at the end od the day its your body...i may be selfish if i were you but id go for it, if you skip this month and dont conceive nxt month you may kick yourself? What are everyone elses thought? What does your hubby say Celesse?


----------



## Celesse

My Hubby is pretty easy going and also easily persuaded. I think he'll go with whatever will make me happy. Which is nice but doesn't help. He said he wants me strong enough, and I can easily argue I am strong enough. I'm taking iron so get my Hb back up and folic acid and I'm on a health kick so I'm sure I'll have replaced everything before a new pregnancy starts to take its share.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Celesse. It's so difficult isn't it? I tried and looks like I didn't succeed this month, it was stressful trying to pinpoint ov and the 2ww was hard but I'm really glad I did. Now if I don't conceive next cycle I won't be thinking 'maybe I would have if I'd tried the first month'.
On the other hand, if I wasn't so impatient I'm a but relieved I can now try officially because my mw said wait 2 afs so if I'd gone back straight away I'd have had to lie to her! And although there is NO evidence of increased miscarriage conceiving straight away if I did mcarry again i might have always wondered?
Honestly if I were you I'd be trying again but doing EVERYTHING I could to get my body ready, eating healthily, drinking lots of water, iron rich foods etc. and if your bodies not ready, like mine, it won't happen anyway but you'll know you tried! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Celesse said:


> My Hubby is pretty easy going and also easily persuaded. I think he'll go with whatever will make me happy. Which is nice but doesn't help. He said he wants me strong enough, and I can easily argue I am strong enough. I'm taking iron so get my Hb back up and folic acid and I'm on a health kick so I'm sure I'll have replaced everything before a new pregnancy starts to take its share.

You wrote this as I was writing my message but sounds like you're doing it already! My oh kept asking if I was sure it was ok to try but he went with it anyway. I'd say go for it ;) xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

munchkin - thanks for putting that list together! I am very sorry to hear about AF - I really thought this may be your month. Since you mentioned looking for the positive - you are one day closer to your next ovulation and one day closer to finally getting a sticky BFP :).

About your list - by "cycle" do you mean cycles trying since m/c?

Penguin - (shoot, I think this is who asked) - Miso is short for Misoprostol. Medicine given to induce contractions to miscarry at home. I actually wanted a d&c but the doc I was seeing refused the surgery. The meds caused a lot of problems. I got 2 second opinions after and both doc said I should have been given the surgery. Oh well, it's behind me now.

Celine - hang in there. This week will feel slow, but once you are at your scan looking back it will feel like the time flew by, right? I know, blah. Cannot wait to hear your results and I will be thinking of you!

Celesse - Welcome!! Celine asked for people's thoughts so I thought I would share my experience. I waited for two periods to start ttc. I also lot a lot of blood and my iron was down. I did have some complications, but I knew that if I m/c again (I have had 2) I would blame myself for not waiting. Now, I do not necessarily know that it would have been the cause but I wanted to be sure that an area I cannot see was healed. I do not regret my decision at all - but it's a very personal decision and I understand and fully support not waiting as well. It was good b/c my first AF was so light that it would not have sustained a pregnancy. The second was better, but I ovulated early. Both of my m/c were pregnancies with early ovulation. This is just my experience. Waiting gave me time to feel healthy, feel like myself, get happy, get in shape, drink wine, eat sushi and hang with friends. I was just me again.


----------



## ItsAWonder

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ItsAWonder. Yes i'm definitely looking for all the positives so i don't start throwing stuff! No i'm ok really, nervous about telling OH because he'll be dissapointed again and i'll probably cry but ok and positive otherwise. I might get some wine in ;)

In terms of cycles i was putting it from the mc so cycle 0 is straight after miscarriage and cycle 1 after first AF but i can put cycle ? after mc and cycle ? TTC for you?? I obviously got yours wrong so tell me where you are! xx


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon All :hugs:

How are you all today?

Welcome Penguin and Celesse nice to have you here and sorry for your losses.

Munchkin thanks for the SMEP il leave all the working out to you as even though ive had 6 pregnancies and 2 M/C ive no idea what all the abbreviated jargon means at all.

My MC seems to be over i got my BFN so im just waiting for my next AF and will get going thereafter nice to have you all here to go through this with xx


----------



## Celesse

Currently taking:
Vit B6
Vitex
EPO
Pregnacare preconception 
Additional folic acid
Flaxseed oil
Spa-tone in a fresh fruit smoothie 

I've just done a months shopping with fertility/miscarriage prevention foods in mind. .... apart from chocolate... still need to buy chocolate! 

Just retested as hadn't done one today and its now 12/13dpo level so my hCG must be dropping pretty quickly. 

I've also got a Zestica conception kit to try out (for purposes of blog review). Its got different gels, ones to get vaginal flora to optimal levels and then sperm friendly conception gel. So I'm well geared to give everything the best chance I can. But I only have the one kit so don't want to waste it. 

There's also that part of me... the little bit of the human brain that ignore logic completely.....that is telling me this was all for a reason and that I would never have conceived now under normal circumstances and that the miscarriage has given me that little push to get pregnant now.


----------



## aurora32

Ive been taking the Spatone as think im Anemic after the MC as im so tired wake up feeling as tired as i did when i went to sleep x


----------



## Munchkin30

Celesse what does your shopping consist of?? I need ideas and something new to obsess about in the new cycle! You sound nearly as bad as me with your holland and barret's shopping list!! I might try the spatone. The gels sound really good, i'll give it a miss this month but might try next month if i don't get bfp.
I love your positive attitude and i think we all need to think things happen for a reason. My baby was due at the end of January and i was thinking i should wait to ttc a spring summer baby but was too impatient, but now fate has made me wait anyway! It would be end of may if i conceive this cycle.

i might try the spatone, maybe i'm aneamic?? It's worth a try anyway.

Aurora google SMEP it stands for Sperm Meets Egg Plan. Basically you start bding cd8, unless you have a long cycle when it's cd10 and do every other day til you get a positive opk when you dtd that day and the 2 days after and then miss a day and dtd once more. I've got close to doing it properly a few times but i don't see the point in the last one if you confirmed you ov'd like 4 days earlier!! xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

RE: SMEP - both times I got pregnant was using this plan. We did not follow it this month as we wanted a laid back ttc experience but will again next month. I think it works wonders.

Munchkin - thanks for clarifying the list. I have had 2 AFs since my miscarriage but this is my first month ttc since m/c. 

We are actually being really laid back about it all now. Before and after my first m/c we did everything right. I drank grapefruit juice for CM, changed my diet, change my exercise routine, etc., etc., and I still had a 2nd m/c. Now, I am not doing anything but enjoying it, taking pre-natals and going to acupuncture. I even stopped taking DHA. My doc said at this point, why take anything that's not necessary or natural? I am eating Pacific Salmon instead which I always used to eat before ttc to get all those good oils. Thinking about all the other stuff just stressed me out.

If it's healthy it will stick - that's my new theory. (Although, the study that I read and love states that, those of us w/ multiple m/c's and no explanation why may just be super fertile. The eggs that normally would just expel still fertilize. I like this theory. It makes me feel less defective :) Of course there are studies to support almost every claim.)

I am sure I will take this all day by day and who knows what I will be doing next month!


----------



## Munchkin30

I've updated the list! Well I'm only 4 days behind you so I can follow you SMEPing this month. I take everything at the mo but have had cycles when I've taken it easy. When I was ttc last time I temped for k


----------



## Munchkin30

months then the month I got my bfp I wasn't temping at all. Ill temp again this month to check my cycle is working but won't after that x


----------



## Celesse

ItsAWonder, I read the same study and liked it too! In my entire life I've only had sex during ovulation 3 times and got pregnant each time. Before I read it I'd already thought maybe I had the miscarriage because I get pregnant too easily so this study felt very relevant to me. 

I kinda know that whatever I do its probably not gonna make a difference, but it feels good to be doing _something_ rather than just waiting for 2 pink lines again.


----------



## aurora32

How long after you guys MC'd and got your :bfn: did you get your 1st :af:?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Totally understand the feeling of doing something is better than nothing. It's so crazy and every day is completely different than the last or the next. Like I said, calm this month (so far) next month I'll probably be taking every supplement handed to me...

I debating temping this month again. Now that I haven't I keep questioning if I actually ovulated. My acupuncturist's intention has been to get rid of all PMS symptoms so I have none. I don't know if it's the acupuncture or after m/c changes but usually I have symptoms from ovulation on so I have questioned if I even ovulated or if I just got an LH surge. I am glad to be rid of PMS but I wonder if I should have waited until I got to my "normal" first. Either way, I do love going.

Aurora - I got a BFN about a week before my HCG hit negative numbers. Once my HCG hit 6 (5 or less is technically negative) I got my first AF. In total it was 5 1/2 weeks to go from 56,800+ to 6. Mine was really, really light but very crampy. I did not ovulated before my first AF that I know of.


----------



## celine

I only tested two weeks after mc and it was already bfn


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - I got my BFN less than 2 weeks after the mc, and 2 days after my bleeding had completely stopped. However, I was very early on when I had my m/c and I didn't have any remaining tissue so I think that helped. I know how you feel about not being able to wait to TTC again! I hope your scan goes well and nothing is remaining. 


Aurora - Congrats on the BFN (weird)! You are well on your way to your first O post m/c! Good luck! 
I got AF about 20 days after I got a BFN. I ovulated 6 days after my BFN and then had a 13 day LP. But everyone is different! 

Munchkin - So sorry about your disappointing chemical pregnancy. :( I can imagine you are pretty sad but as you said, at least now you will never have to worry about any sort of "risk" with getting PG before your first AF. Now we are both on the same cycle and hopefully we will both get our BFPs in September! Woohoo! I can't wait...although I'm feeling a bit detached about the whole thing I think because I'm scared to be excited again. :( 

Thanks for doing that list of our progress! It looks exciting to see everyone's progress together. 


Celine - I constantly googled ectopic pregnancies with my last pregnancy as well. You really should just stay away from google altogether! It will just unnecessarily worry you and there's no reason to think you will have one. I'm sure you can't wait for your scan! 

Celesse - Welcome here. 


Well, my AF was really not that bad for being my first after the m/c! It was MUCH heavier than usual on days 2 and 3, but then it suddenly got extremely light for day 4, and today I only have a tiny bit of spotting so I think it's pretty much done! I normally have a full 6 or 7 days of bleeding with the last day just being some spotting (but more than the spotting I'm having now). I had cramps, but not nearly as bad as usual either. Weird. I'll be plenty happy if my AFs are better now. But obviously I hope I don't have to have any more AFs for 9 months!


----------



## Munchkin30

aurora32 said:


> How long after you guys MC'd and got your :bfn: did you get your 1st :af:?

I basically ov'd straight after the bfn so I suppose i got AF 12 days later! Lots of ladies seem to get AF or ov straight after the bfn and if its ov you'll most likely get AF by the end of your normal luteal phase or sooner x


----------



## Celesse

I guess it makes sense to get AF just after BFN. In a normal cycle progesterone levels drop and period starts. hCG makes sure progesterone levels don't drop so when its gone they drop and AF starts.

When I stopped the pill before starting having babies on day 10 of the packet my first "cycle" was about 10 days and an-ovulatory, so I'm wondering if I'll get AF first.


----------



## aurora32

Literati_Love said:


> Annie - I got my BFN less than 2 weeks after the mc, and 2 days after my bleeding had completely stopped. However, I was very early on when I had my m/c and I didn't have any remaining tissue so I think that helped. I know how you feel about not being able to wait to TTC again! I hope your scan goes well and nothing is remaining.
> 
> 
> Aurora - Congrats on the BFN (weird)! You are well on your way to your first O post m/c! Good luck!
> I got AF about 20 days after I got a BFN. I ovulated 6 days after my BFN and then had a 13 day LP. But everyone is different!
> 
> Munchkin - So sorry about your disappointing chemical pregnancy. :( I can imagine you are pretty sad but as you said, at least now you will never have to worry about any sort of "risk" with getting PG before your first AF. Now we are both on the same cycle and hopefully we will both get our BFPs in September! Woohoo! I can't wait...although I'm feeling a bit detached about the whole thing I think because I'm scared to be excited again. :(
> 
> Thanks for doing that list of our progress! It looks exciting to see everyone's progress together.
> 
> 
> Celine - I constantly googled ectopic pregnancies with my last pregnancy as well. You really should just stay away from google altogether! It will just unnecessarily worry you and there's no reason to think you will have one. I'm sure you can't wait for your scan!
> 
> Celesse - Welcome here.
> 
> 
> Well, my AF was really not that bad for being my first after the m/c! It was MUCH heavier than usual on days 2 and 3, but then it suddenly got extremely light for day 4, and today I only have a tiny bit of spotting so I think it's pretty much done! I normally have a full 6 or 7 days of bleeding with the last day just being some spotting (but more than the spotting I'm having now). I had cramps, but not nearly as bad as usual either. Weird. I'll be plenty happy if my AFs are better now. But obviously I hope I don't have to have any more AFs for 9 months!


Why Weird Literati? When i got my hcg bloods done on the Thursday they were at 4800 went back on the Saturday got more done but dont know what they were as id already started bleeding, they then scanned and was nothing there, i lost on the Sunday last week, i tested this saturday same day as stopped bleeding and i got a BFN. and that was that and how it is sometimes according to MW so i dont know xx


----------



## Anniebobs

I ended up being admitted to hospital last night and had an erpc today - full story is in my journal but its quite long so won't post it here.

So anyway, I'm hoping it's all nearly over. Munchkin great idea about keeping a list of where we all are. For me mc started on 8th Aug, classed as incomplete so erpc on 19th Aug (after the worst 11 days of my life so far) Hopefully will get my bfn soon, will update when I do. 

So glad I have this forum, it's good to have people to talk to who have been through it and can't wait to see some more BFPs in here :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Aurora - It is just weird that my periods seem to have gotten better after the m/c as opposed to much worse, like most people say your first one after an m/c will be. I am perfectly happy about it, though.

Annie - Sorry you ended up in the hospital! I hope this whole ordeal can be over for you soon. :( I know how emotionally draining it is.


----------



## Elizabean

Munchkin30 said:


> Oh and by the way I'm SMEPing this month if anyone wants to join me? X

I wasn't intentionally but it seems like we started so may as well keep going now! Funny how it works out.

Currently cycle 1 CD12. 

No signs of ferning as of this morning so not sure how long/ short/ normal/ abnormal my cycle will be this month. Before TTC I used to be so regular! I had been off hormonal BC for 3 years prior to TTC, it is so annoying to be out of whack now. 


I'll be back in the next day or so with lots of questions, pretty busy at work today!


----------



## Munchkin30

Elizabean said:


> Munchkin30 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way I'm SMEPing this month if anyone wants to join me? X
> 
> I wasn't intentionally but it seems like we started so may as well keep going now! Funny how it works out.
> 
> Currently cycle 1 CD12.
> 
> No signs of ferning as of this morning so not sure how long/ short/ normal/ abnormal my cycle will be this month. Before TTC I used to be so regular! I had been off hormonal BC for 3 years prior to TTC, it is so annoying to be out of whack now.
> 
> 
> I'll be back in the next day or so with lots of questions, pretty busy at work today!Click to expand...

Thanks Elizabean I've updated the list. Yay for smep! I usuall ov cd16-17 and I'm hoping this cycle will be normal but who knows? I ferned last month and def ovulated but never got any ferning?? Maybe I'm doing it wrong??


----------



## Munchkin30

Anniebobs said:


> I ended up being admitted to hospital last night and had an erpc today - full story is in my journal but its quite long so won't post it here.
> 
> So anyway, I'm hoping it's all nearly over. Munchkin great idea about keeping a list of where we all are. For me mc started on 8th Aug, classed as incomplete so erpc on 19th Aug (after the worst 11 days of my life so far) Hopefully will get my bfn soon, will update when I do.
> 
> So glad I have this forum, it's good to have people to talk to who have been through it and can't wait to see some more BFPs in here :hugs:

Oh no Annie that's awful :( poor you. We're you bleeding lots then? Hope you're ok now x shall I put u at cycle 0 cd1? Or go by 8th August? X


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati_Love said:


> Aurora - It is just weird that my periods seem to have gotten better after the m/c as opposed to much worse, like most people say your first one after an m/c will be. I am perfectly happy about it, though.
> 
> Annie - Sorry you ended up in the hospital! I hope this whole ordeal can be over for you soon. :( I know how emotionally draining it is.

Glad your AF wasn't too bad. I'm on day 2 and mine is really heavy so far. Lots of clots and horrid but not too much pain. I'm quite glad though cos I feel like my body is having a good clear out!! X


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin30 said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> I ended up being admitted to hospital last night and had an erpc today - full story is in my journal but its quite long so won't post it here.
> 
> So anyway, I'm hoping it's all nearly over. Munchkin great idea about keeping a list of where we all are. For me mc started on 8th Aug, classed as incomplete so erpc on 19th Aug (after the worst 11 days of my life so far) Hopefully will get my bfn soon, will update when I do.
> 
> So glad I have this forum, it's good to have people to talk to who have been through it and can't wait to see some more BFPs in here :hugs:
> 
> Oh no Annie that's awful :( poor you. We're you bleeding lots then? Hope you're ok now x shall I put u at cycle 0 cd1? Or go by 8th August? XClick to expand...

Yes it was pretty scary, no blood transfusion needed though. I don't know, probably cd1 would make more sense as we know for definite (hopefully) its done with. Not sure when to start opks though, should i wait for the bleeding to stop then start right away?


----------



## aurora32

Oh Annie, hope you are feeling a little better today, everything is now away and you can focus on getting that next BFP without worrying anything is still there. 

Well i have no idea where my AF is going to be as mine usually came 10-15th of the month depending on my stress levels. So il just write it off for this month as had MC when period usually was and wait for next month. 

Hope everyone else is fine today, My kids are back to school today so its a mad house here xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Anniebobs said:


> Munchkin30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> I ended up being admitted to hospital last night and had an erpc today - full story is in my journal but its quite long so won't post it here.
> 
> So anyway, I'm hoping it's all nearly over. Munchkin great idea about keeping a list of where we all are. For me mc started on 8th Aug, classed as incomplete so erpc on 19th Aug (after the worst 11 days of my life so far) Hopefully will get my bfn soon, will update when I do.
> 
> So glad I have this forum, it's good to have people to talk to who have been through it and can't wait to see some more BFPs in here :hugs:
> 
> Oh no Annie that's awful :( poor you. We're you bleeding lots then? Hope you're ok now x shall I put u at cycle 0 cd1? Or go by 8th August? XClick to expand...
> 
> Yes it was pretty scary, no blood transfusion needed though. I don't know, probably cd1 would make more sense as we know for definite (hopefully) its done with. Not sure when to start opks though, should i wait for the bleeding to stop then start right away?Click to expand...

Poor you :( time to move on now though. I was doing opks whilst I was still getting faint positives on hpts. In fact I got my +ve opk on the same day as my last +ve hpt. 
If you're still getting very positive hpts you will get positive opks so maybe wait til they're pretty faint and then start x


----------



## celine

I think anniebobs, start poas once the bleeding stops.


----------



## Celesse

Anniebobs, I had similar. Medical management on 1st August that was supposed to have worked. On 9th August I started bleeding really heavy and passing clots and passed some tissue, but carried on bleeding. They managed to stop the bleeding with an injection, but I needed an ERCP first thing on 10th. 

..But I felt instantly better and then went camping for a week. 

Bleeding lasted about a week with a bit of spotting for another couple of days. I'm now 10 days post ERCP and my tests are very very faint, down to 12dpo level.


----------



## Anniebobs

Celesse said:


> Anniebobs, I had similar. Medical management on 1st August that was supposed to have worked. On 9th August I started bleeding really heavy and passing clots and passed some tissue, but carried on bleeding. They managed to stop the bleeding with an injection, but I needed an ERCP first thing on 10th.
> 
> ..But I felt instantly better and then went camping for a week.
> 
> Bleeding lasted about a week with a bit of spotting for another couple of days. I'm now 10 days post ERCP and my tests are very very faint, down to 12dpo level.

I do feel instantly better. My headache and stomachache have gone and I've had them since the 8th when the bleeding started. I just hope this is the start of the end of it. The bleeding's very light now so hopefully can start testing in a few days!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Annie - I also went through a similar thing. Had a medically induced miscarriage on 6/7 and kept bleeding. I was in and out of the hospital every other day, etc., etc. Had d&c on 6/25 and also felt instantly better. My first AF and first full cycle were off, very light AF followed by very early ovulation. After that, all seems back to normal if not better. CM is better, less PMS. It's almost like it helps reset our bodies. I wish you the best.

Hope everyone else is well.

My DH broke his collar bone yesterday so we will be at the hospital most of the day today for his surgery. Blah. Looks like it's going to be a long month. Maybe it's good my mom is coming in a few weeks. She can give me a hand helping him.


----------



## celine

Oh itsawonder! How did he break it? Is it bad when I read that I was all oh no now they cant dtd!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh no it's a wonder that's awful! Really hope he's ok and on the mend soon


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Yes, I passed LOTS and LOTS of clots as well this time! I guess I just felt it was 'better' because it didn't last as long as usual. :) Hopefully yours will clear up quickly as well. 


Itsawonder - So sorry about your hubby! Hope his surgery goes well. Definitely sounds like you're having a rough month. 

Celine - Do you have an appointment with your MW yet? How are your symptoms?


----------



## CJJM54

Hi ladies can I join in? :)

I had a blighted ovum June 2013...as of yesterday my hcg is 12. I got my first AF August 11th and started using opks CD7 and today as of CD10 still no smiley face. I just want to O already! :(


----------



## Elizabean

CJJM54 said:


> Hi ladies can I join in? :)
> 
> I had a blighted ovum June 2013...as of yesterday my hcg is 12. I got my first AF August 11th and started using opks CD7 and today as of CD10 still no smiley face. I just want to O already! :(

Of course, welcome and sorry that you had to join this thread. There are a lot of us waiting around for smiley faces and lines!

As some of you know, I have been using a ferning kit since my MC due to my dislike of OPK's in the past (I've never been sure of the result), but yesterday I just felt the need to POAS (I'm starting not to trust the ferns either!) so I left work early, went to the chemist and bought a pack of OPK's. 

I was going to wait until this morning to test but thought hey, why not test after work? So I did, and got 2 dark identical lines... DH agreed the colour was the same, which seems to be positive for LH surge. Yesterday was day 12 so that stands to reason. We BD last night, then I decided to POAS again this morning and it was a very clear negative, the test line was much lighter. 

As I'm not really into the whole OPK thing and I started testing later in the cycle than I probably should have, I don't know if that is a normal thing to happen? 

This morning I also saw what could be the start of some ferns, but having not seen them before I can't really be sure. What do you all think? Is it possible Ov is still a few days away or could I have missed it?:dohh:


----------



## Elizabean

ItsAWonder said:


> My DH broke his collar bone yesterday so we will be at the hospital most of the day today for his surgery. Blah. Looks like it's going to be a long month.

Oh no, that's terrible news. How long will his recovery be?


----------



## Elizabean

Munchkin30 said:


> Thanks Elizabean I've updated the list. Yay for smep! I usuall ov cd16-17 and I'm hoping this cycle will be normal but who knows? I ferned last month and def ovulated but never got any ferning?? Maybe I'm doing it wrong??

The lack of ferns are making me nervous. What happened to the 98% success rate?!

If this isn't my cycle then I am definitely temping next month... I feel like a crazy woman right now!


----------



## CJJM54

Elizabean said:


> CJJM54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join in? :)
> 
> I had a blighted ovum June 2013...as of yesterday my hcg is 12. I got my first AF August 11th and started using opks CD7 and today as of CD10 still no smiley face. I just want to O already! :(
> 
> Of course, welcome and sorry that you had to join this thread. There are a lot of us waiting around for smiley faces and lines!
> 
> As some of you know, I have been using a ferning kit since my MC due to my dislike of OPK's in the past (I've never been sure of the result), but yesterday I just felt the need to POAS (I'm starting not to trust the ferns either!) so I left work early, went to the chemist and bought a pack of OPK's.
> 
> I was going to wait until this morning to test but thought hey, why not test after work? So I did, and got 2 dark identical lines... DH agreed the colour was the same, which seems to be positive for LH surge. Yesterday was day 12 so that stands to reason. We BD last night, then I decided to POAS again this morning and it was a very clear negative, the test line was much lighter.
> 
> As I'm not really into the whole OPK thing and I started testing later in the cycle than I probably should have, I don't know if that is a normal thing to happen?
> 
> This morning I also saw what could be the start of some ferns, but having not seen them before I can't really be sure. What do you all think? Is it possible Ov is still a few days away or could I have missed it?:dohh:Click to expand...

Since you got a positive opk last night you probably just caught the end of your surge! Good thing you BD'd last night...I'd do it tonight too if you can!

I started temping so hopefully that along with the opks will help me figure out my cycle


----------



## celine

Elizabean i agree with CJJM54, and its what happened to me to, i thought i would never ovulate and on cd 20 opks were so light nowhere near getting darker, cd 21 i gor avdarkmpos followed by testing this with a digi smiley and yup! So we bd that night and next day negative....and i got my bfp so there is hope!
I know munchkin tried ferning but i dont think she for any ferning when she ovulated?

Welcome CJJM54 :)

Literati my appointment is Tues 7:45...im trying not to think about it (as i ait watching a documentary called how does life begin)


----------



## Munchkin30

Elizabeth it's sounds like you probably timed it right! I trust the opks, never had anything on the ferns! Isn't it wierd you felt the 'urge' just as your lh surge was happening?? Do you get ov pains? I can usually back up opks with the timing of ov pains too? The only other time you could get a positive opk is if your body was gearing up for ov but didn't quite manage it, when it'll have another go later, or if you're pregnant!!
I got a very short opk nearly bfp last cycle and I was testing 3 times a day! I also ovulated quite late compared to the opk. Usually it's the day after but it was 2 days this time I think so you might still be oving tomorrow?
I also use the clear blue fertility monitor which helps reassure when I've not quite caught the positive opk. I don't always temp but I will till I'm confident my cycles sorted itself out and it's a bit more predictable.

Welcome cjm! You must be on your way to ov soon??what cycle day do you usually ov?


I'm trying to decide when to start SMEP this month? It's meant to be cd8 but as I have longer cycles I'd usually make it cd10 so we don't burn out. I have no idea what will happen this month though! X


----------



## celine

Positive thought for this month munchkin :) is your hubby ready for smep?


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> Positive thought for this month munchkin :) is your hubby ready for smep?

I'm not sure he's ready Celine but he's going to have to be!! :winkwink: how are you today honey? So wish I could have joined you in the bfp club :( x


----------



## celine

Me too :( i feel like im in a different kind of limbo..is this really going to be ok or not, with both my kids i had such bad ms and with the mc none and this time im not feeling it either..so im almost convinced its already over or an ectopic or something, i cant be in the first tri forum all omg i bought this this n that...im just waiting it out :) then again bu the time you get your bfp this month, if im ok that would be such a great hope for you and the others here.


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh honey it's so scary. The first tri is so horrible whatever's happening. I hated it both times, I think you just have to ride it out. There's nothing you can do sadly but there's also NO reason there'd be anything wrong. All pregnancies are different, my sis felt absolutely fine through both her pregnancies and she's never had a mc. I wasn't sick at all with my dd, a bit of nausea but not much, and I think I felt sicker with my last pregnancy so although you're looking for every sign its ok or not ok none of it means anything :( just remember there's no reason everything's not totally fine x


----------



## Munchkin30

:blush:Eurgh I've just spent £75 on vitamins! Last month I must've spent double that. Oops.


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati_Love said:


> Munchkin - Yes, I passed LOTS and LOTS of clots as well this time! I guess I just felt it was 'better' because it didn't last as long as usual. :) Hopefully yours will clear up quickly as well.
> ?

Thanks hon. Well I'm halfway through day 3 and after having 2 unusually heavy days its really light now. It's gone to brown though (tmi much!!) which I never get so it shows there was something left from the miscarriage. Good to have a proper clear out! But my AF usually lasts at least 5 days so it looks like a short one too for me x


----------



## Celesse

That's a lot of vitamin!! I think I've spent about £30 buying from ebay. I had some still in date stored away which helped. 

My HPT's seem to be stuck at the very faint 12dpo lvl, faint but not getting visibly fainter and disappearing altogether. 

I'm on second day of caffeine detox. The only difference in by behaviours between miscarriage pregnancy and healthy pregnancies was I was drinking caffeine. So I've gone cold turkey swapping coffee for decaff green tea. And I feel totally crap with headaches and like I could sleep for a year. And on top of that I've got a bit of a throat/ear infection. 

Definitely don't feel like DTD and I was hoping to get some recreational sex in prior to ovulation so DH doesn't feel like a sperm factory!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Celesse said:


> That's a lot of vitamin!! I think I've spent about £30 buying from ebay. I had some still in date stored away which helped.
> 
> My HPT's seem to be stuck at the very faint 12dpo lvl, faint but not getting visibly fainter and disappearing altogether.
> 
> I'm on second day of caffeine detox. The only difference in by behaviours between miscarriage pregnancy and healthy pregnancies was I was drinking caffeine. So I've gone cold turkey swapping coffee for decaff green tea. And I feel totally crap with headaches and like I could sleep for a year. And on top of that I've got a bit of a throat/ear infection.
> 
> Definitely don't feel like DTD and I was hoping to get some recreational sex in prior to ovulation so DH doesn't feel like a sperm factory!!

Oh bless you :( it's horrid isn't it? I don't drink much caffeine but I went cold turkey on sugar and it really hurt :( I was under a dark cloud for days! 
I'm enjoying the decaf green tea as well. It's far nicer than the caffeinated one. I took some of your advice when I went shopping today. I'm basing each days meal on good protein so we've got smoked haddock new potatoes and mane tout tonight, turkey stir fry tomorrow and tuna baked potato on Friday instead of pasta and veggies all the time. I've had a few daysof being a bit naughty (had pizza last night!) but now AF is petering out I'm back on the wagon!

Me and oh are rubbish at Dtd unless its fertile time but we really should, if just to keep the swimmers fresh! Unfortunately he's a bit damaged down there at the moment from dd jumping on him :haha: really hope it doesn't affect the swimmers! :wacko:


----------



## CJJM54

Munchkin30 said:


> Elizabeth it's sounds like you probably timed it right! I trust the opks, never had anything on the ferns! Isn't it wierd you felt the 'urge' just as your lh surge was happening?? Do you get ov pains? I can usually back up opks with the timing of ov pains too? The only other time you could get a positive opk is if your body was gearing up for ov but didn't quite manage it, when it'll have another go later, or if you're pregnant!!
> I got a very short opk nearly bfp last cycle and I was testing 3 times a day! I also ovulated quite late compared to the opk. Usually it's the day after but it was 2 days this time I think so you might still be oving tomorrow?
> I also use the clear blue fertility monitor which helps reassure when I've not quite caught the positive opk. I don't always temp but I will till I'm confident my cycles sorted itself out and it's a bit more predictable.
> 
> Welcome cjm! You must be on your way to ov soon??what cycle day do you usually ov?
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide when to start SMEP this month? It's meant to be cd8 but as I have longer cycles I'd usually make it cd10 so we don't burn out. I have no idea what will happen this month though! X


I have no idea LOL this is my first time using opks...my son was a lucky 1st try and my mc was also a lucky 1st try but ended in the BO. Now I have NO idea which is why I started using opks and charting to help me out. We will also be using the SMEP this month also!


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon all.

Hows hubbys collarbobe ItsAWonder?

Welcome CJJM the ladies in here are totally lovely :)

Fingers x this month it it for you Munchkin and wow what a lot of vitamins x

Well ive got really sore :holly: today and low backache so not sure if thats a sign AF is on her way or what......fingers x im getting back to normal as sore boobs had gone away weeks ago and now back along with my usual pre period back ache.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Won't be long and we'll have lots of testers in here, I'd say you DTD at the right time Elizabeth and aurora could they be pregnancy symptoms? Are you tracking ov?

As for me, I've been keeping busy working today and think I did too much as I've had some quite bad cramps today after feeling ok yesterday (when taking it easy). Very light blood loss now so at least that's a good sign. I'm off for some wine and chat with good friends tonight, looking forward to being out of the house!


----------



## celine

Urgh i keep googling ectopic symptoms :( have light cramps and so worried...i just need to keep calm and wait it out


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh honey :( my dr said the only time to worry is if you have single sided pain that gets worse quickly. Any other cramps unless you're doubled over in pain are perfectly normal. Your uterus is having to grow lots to fit everything in :) if you're really worried though go and make a fuss at the dr/hospital and they might give you an early scan and you can be reassured :) xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Wow there is a lot going on here! I only had time to skim everything.

Celine - I know you are scared but am so hopeful for you. Stay strong when you can and try to keep busy when you can't! How long until your scan again? Is it this week?

For those talking OPKs - I had those digis that are supposed to have a blinking smiley before solid. One day mine was an empty circle, the next it was solid. Maybe after m/c's ovulations comes fast and hard.

Re my DH - he did it mountain biking and it's a very common injury where we live. It sucks, he can't really do anything right now but the recovery won't be terribly long. He should be back on a road bike in 4 weeks and on a mt. bike in 6. One plate and 9 screws plus some wire can put almost anything back together! Vicodin helps a lot too....

Lucking I am about 7 dpo so no need to bd at the moment.... (Yes, this was one of my first thoughts however selfish that may be...)

I will check in when I can but thinking of you all!


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - I think it means you ovulated on the day you took your OPK. I always just get a positive result one day and then negative the next. You probably just caught your LH surge in time! So great job on the timing. I know nothing about ferning so I can't help you there. 


Celine - Ee, Tuesday is so soon! I can't wait to hear the news. But it is definitely a good idea to distract yourself until then. And PLEASE stop googling ectopic pregnancy! You have no reason to believe you're having one! Please spare yourself the anxiety and don't think about it! 


Munchkin - Funny how we sort of had similar AFs. Good thing we're both getting cleared out. Now our bodies will *really* be ready for a new, healthy pregnancy! 
It really must be so hard to get through the 1st trimester. I really don't know how anyone does it! The stress almost killed me just getting til 6 weeks! It is going to be so hard to wait this time. 

DH and I BDed last night. I know I'm not fertile yet, but I want to be doing it every other day until my fertile time so that we don't miss it and to ensure his sperm quality is top notch! ;) It feels good to finally be able to *do* something about wanting to have a baby again!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey literati. Nice one for getting BDing! I think it is important to keep the swimmers fresh but we're rubbish at that. As soon as AF is over I'm getting on it this month. What cd are you on now? When do you usually ov? Are you poasing yet?

How are you today celine? Pleeeese stop googling. I keep promising myself I won't google next time but I know how hard it is. There really aren't any answers in google specific to you :( an ectopic is sooo unlikely and it doesn't sound like you have any real reason to think it is. 

AFM I was feeling dead positive and happy until I got an email this morning about my 19 th week or pregnancy! It was from some wierd website I can't remember registering on and forgot to cancel. I can kind of cope til I start thinking what if? And it's gutting to think I'd be getting a cute bump and feeling baby move by now and getting ready for my 20 week scan :cry:
And instead I'm waiting to ovulate again! 
I really need to keep focused on the future and not think about what might have been :( 

How's everyone else doing?

Xxx


----------



## celine

Im so sorry :( i too was thinking i should be having a gender scan next month :(, ive stopped googling and just waiting til Tues...


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> Im so sorry :( i too was thinking i should be having a gender scan next month :(, ive stopped googling and just waiting til Tues...

I know! You just think you're getting over it and then something else happens! My sis is coming to stay next week, I think she's about 24 weeks now. I'm dead happy for her but I'll still be thinking it should've been me too and we'd have had matching bumps :( 

Well done for keeping off google, it really won't help. But if and when I get my bfp I know you'll be saying the same to me as I google EVERYTHING! :hugs:


----------



## celine

Ive seen you obsess munchkin, i dont know if ill be able to keep you off google hehe


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> Ive seen you obsess munchkin, i dont know if ill be able to keep you off google hehe

You're right it'll be a serious challenge ;) good luck! X


----------



## celine

Munchkin when were u due? I think we were due close together? I was due round 4th february


----------



## Munchkin30

22nd January :cry:


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh my dd is having an epic 4hr nap which has given me far too long to speculate! I've been googling (yes celine I KNOW!) ovulation and cycles after mc to see if this one is likely to be normal and there are so many stories of crazy 2nd and 3rd cycles after miscarriage :( I'm hoping to start smep on cd8 and the cbfm will start asking for sticks on cd6 in case it's early (yes please!!) I usually ov cd16 or 17 but ov'd cd5 in February and 14 in march then 17 again in April so I'm praying it won't be really late or not at all this month. Grr!!


----------



## celine

Munchkin we ought to joing step away from google anon! I doubt you will ov too late or early, i think your bodys had a good clearing and should be on track, plus with smep starting cd8 youre bound to have all your ducks in a row to give it your best shot. So youre cd4? In 4 days youbill be obsessing about bding where and when and how ;) and fx ill have seen a healthy hb and give you loads of hope! Onwards and upwards ladies!

Luckily i have a busy weekend ahead to keep me occupied and my mind busy enough with a farewell in the morning and a 40th in the eve on Sat,church sunday morning and relax sunday afternoon ( withoutmthinking about google) and you all?


----------



## Munchkin30

Right that's it! If you stop googling I will too ;) so excited about your scan now. Can't wait to hear all the news. Best to keep super busy this weekend though I agree. I've had some bad news today, we were expecting it but its difficult. My mum was an only child and her and my dad died in my 20s, I've always been dead close to my gran and I live in the same village now. She's very physically fit although she's 89 she walks her dog every day looks after her house and garden etc but she's just been diagnosed with a lung tumour. I think they're going to operate and it'll obviously knock her down a lot but I'm hoping she will be ok. She's going to need some extra help for a bit though. 
I've been umming and ahhing about quitting work for a while and I think it might be the way forward. I need to talk to oh about it but we've been having a couple of issues with the childminder recently so I'd be glad to keep dd at home. Also our house is big and I've got 2 acres of garden too and oh is no help at all! And if I do get pregnant again I'm going to be under a lot of pressure with everything and I'm worried it'll exhaust/stress me out.
Ill chat to oh tonight and have a think.


----------



## celine

Big choices there munchkin. I hope you and oh will agree on what will be best. Im so sorry about ur gran :( but if she is super fit alteady hopefully she wont be knocked down too long and bounce back fx. 
Ok so no more googling! 
Are you doing anything to remember your angel baby? I used to think it was wierd, but this baby will never leave my heart. I wish i had buried it at least in the garden (when it happened i found the fetus on my pad) i held it with toilet paper and just stared in wonder, then in a fak panic flushed it away..no one else got to see it. Its like i wanted to throw it away. Gosh im feeling so emotional about itmtoday. My friend who was preg 4 weeks ahead had her 20 week scan today so its on fb and in my face right now. Its hard.


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh honey :( the recent loss and the anxiety about this this pregnancy and the hormones will really be messing you up right now. Its horrid, I'm so glad I passed lo I'm hospital and they said it'd be cremated there during a little service, not sure if that's true. My best friend told me about a neighbour who had lots of children and a beautiful rambling rose in the garden. One day she asked he neighbour about the rose and it was planted for the baby she'd lost and they looked after it and nurtured it. They had lots of children but still never forgot the baby they lost. I'm planning on getting a rosé too, I'd love one in my garden any way. So, ladies oh here have bought a piece of jewellery they always wear too. Hope that helps a bit but please be kind to yourself honey :hugs: xxx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies - only have a second to check in.

Munchkin - so sorry about your Gran. I wish you both the best. 

I know you are worried your cycle will be way off, and there are lots of stories. Just so you know, my first full cycle was but this one is practically normal. Usually I ovulated between cd 13-17, this month was cd18. My PMS is actually better as is my CM so it's almost like the m/c's got my body back to it's normal, younger, self.

Celine - looks like maybe you stopped googling for now. Congrats! It's not an easy addiction to break.

Carybear - hope those cramps are the good kind and you are pg!


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I usually ovulate CD12, 13, or 14...but that was before the m/c so I'm not entirely sure what to expect. I've also adjusted my thyroid medication because it was a bit on the low side so I'm sort of wondering if that was making me ovulate early before. It'd be nice if I could go back to CD14/15 just so I have more regular cycles. 

I am currently on CD 8 (wow, when did that happen?). I am not POASing yet. I am thinking this month I will wait until I get ewcm because I usually get that for at least 3 days before O, so I might as well not waste tests before then. My body is a bit of a giveaway when it comes to Oving so I just use OPKs as a supplement to make sure I can really get my timing perfect!

That's exciting that you're already soon to be using your OPKs and ramping up the SMEP plan! I hope it works for you this month! I also hope you don't ov too late. That would be frustrating. According to my plan we need to BD today just to keep things fresh ahha. I'm not exactly sure how that will go as DH and I had trouble getting along last night. :( I had a *huge* meltdown/nervous breakdown/hysterical crying fit about all the stress of TTC and losing our last one (among other things), and today I actually came home from work early because I kept crying. :( I am hoping a nap and some "me" time will have me feeling a lot better for tonight. 

Very sorry to hear about your grandma's lung tumor. That sounds very major and would be hard to go through surgery at her age. I really hope she is okay. I am sure you would really appreciate having her around for many more years. :hugs: It does sound like it would be worth considering quitting work for a while. You are definitely stressed to the max, and pregnancy is only going to add to that. I hope your discussion with your husband goes well and you can figure out a good plan. 

That must be so hard for you guys, celine and Munchkin, that you have are passing all these milestones that you should have been going through. I was not as far along when my m/c happened so I was due March 9th. Now when I hear of people due in March, I feel sick to my stomach. Coming up on labour day weekend is when I finally would have been 13 weeks and would have announced to everyone at work...so that is a little hard. *sigh*

Celine - Good job on not googling! I should really join you on the pact to not google (well - not google things going wrong? I still like to stay informed)! I was terrible for googling constantly while pregnant and I made myself sick with worry. I guess in the end it was merited, but I think I'd rather have enjoyed the short time I was pregnant in peace.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well it looks like I'm going to be a sahm! Oh agrees although I don't think he's quite realised the financial implications, I imagine my pocket will take the full brunt! I'm suddenly really nervous about telling my childminder and my boss and wondering if ill cope. I'm not at all sure it's the right decision but we'll soon find out! X


----------



## Anniebobs

Literati sounds like you'll know when o is about to happen so that's a good plan.

Celine step away from the computer, keeping yourself busy this weekend sounds like it'll be great idea! I'm excited to hear how your scan goes.

Munchkin so sorry to hear about you gran, hopefully the surgery will go well seeing as she's quite fit. It's bound to be stressful for you so becoming a sahm should take some of that stress away.

I had a faint bfp today so getting a bit closer to that bfn. Bleeding has pretty much stopped and just having a few cramps when I do too much now. Can't wait to get back to bding, even if its not for baby making, I miss my husband!


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - That's great! It is a big decision so it's no wonder you feel a little unsure. I'm sure the financial implications are a little scary (they would be for me)! I hope your boss is understanding and that everything goes well. How much notice are you going to give? I hope you enjoy this new journey of being a SAHM and find it very rewarding. I'm sure you can always go back to work if you're not enjoying being a SAHM as much as you'd hoped.

Annie - Thanks! Hopefully it all works out. Just watch - this will be the month that my body throws me for a loop.  

That is very good that you're getting close to your BFN. I know what you mean about missing your hubby. I think the only time I've ever missed dtd is when I was waiting to after the m/c. When are you going to start BDing again? I just waited a couple days after I'd stopped bleeding.


----------



## celine

I think we bded like 10 days aftermc and i was so scared, it didnt hurt but it fet so good to know my body worked again and of course the intimacy with hubby.


----------



## Elizabean

Munchkin, I'm so sorry to hear your grandmother is unwell. Congratulations on your decision to become a sahm though, I hope it is everything you dream of!

Celine, I think a break away from google for the weekend will do wonders for you! I hope you have a lovely and relaxing time.

This thread is getting very busy, I always feel bad for not responding to everyone! 

I like the idea of a rose bush or something to care for in memory. It's a very sweet idea :flower: 

Literati, I hope the cry made you feel better in the end. I was like that about 2 weeks ago, i felt miserable, but afterwards I felt just a teensy bit better.I'ts also when I decided I needed a hair cut which made me feel nice and confident! I think the men-folk get scared because they can't do anything to "fix" you, so they retreat. I'm sure it is tougher for them than they let on too. 

As for me, I am on CD15 today and I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday evening- pos opk on Tuesday night and twingey pain in left side and EWCM yesterday and the day before. Was able to DTD Tue Wed and Thur and will try again tonight. Poor hubby was exhausted last night but we managed! Looking back on my tracker app, last time I conceived we used that pattern, so I feel a bit more positive. Looks like I'm in the TWW again... eek. 
As you can see, SMEP has gone out the window for me, I was too worried we'd miss it!

In other news, my SIL will be staying with us for the next 2 weeks, starting today, with her 25 month old daughter and 6 month old son as her hubby is going away for work. It will be good to be distracted, but she really is a terrible house guest- so messy and entitled, plus we don't even have enough rooms for them to all sleep comfortably. 

I don't know if the baby sleeps through the night either, but if I spend every night of the TWW with a crying baby (that isn't mine) keeping me awake I might just go insane! hopefully I can stay nice and not get into too much trouble!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend- its nearly 3pm on Friday afternoon here now, so I'm officially excited and ready for a few days off!


----------



## Anniebobs

Elizabeth :happydance: yay for being in the tww, sounds like you'll definitely be distracted through it! Do you test early or wait for AF? I don't have the willpower to wait!

I don't know when we'll bd again, I'm still bleeding slightly (tmi - I could wear a pad for a day and it not get filled) so once it's definitely stopped we'll get back to normal I think. Still having cramps too, guess that's my uterus shrinking back down so hopefully they'll stop soon.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Annie. Waiting for that bfn is the weirdest thing ever isn't it? When I saw you'd got a faint bfp I was excited then remembered! Stupid miscarriages. You're on your way though. I ov'd straight after my first bfn. Good luck with the BDing! 

Thanks literati. I'm soo nervous. I've got to tell the childminder this morning and ill probably cry :( my dd loves her and her children. But there have been a few episodes where dd has been hit or bitten by the boys, I imagine she have as good as she got but I think she will do better being at home. The childminder does loads of cool stuff with them though so I'm dead nervous about doing all that myself and terrified if its the right decision for us :( I haven't actually got to give notice to work because I'm not on a contract but I have with the childminder, a month I think, so that will determine when I'll stop work. Although if gran needs me sooner ill stop sooner and just pay the childminder anyway. I was up at 5.30 stressing. I'm usually so calm about decisions but I'm feeling really stressed and upset about it now. 

Elizabean yay for ov! Back in 2ww land for you! 

Celine how are you today? Xxx


----------



## celine

Yeay a 2ww! Elizabean when are you testing? Its a wonder you are now 10dpo right? Symptoms?

Me im feeling good today, despite my promises i did google last night again but i swear its over now. I also checked when did i start bleeding in my mc as im supposedly 7 weeks now :( the baby died last time before then and i started bleeding close to 9 weeks...oh please let it be Tuesday already!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Literati - sounds like a good plan and I really hope it works for you this month!

Annie - it's great to hear you are getting back to normal. It's such a long process but it's comforting to see our bodies work again - at least it was for me. You are right, the cramping is probably your uterus shrinking. I was also nervous to bd the first time but it was fine. Waited for 2 weeks post surgery.

Munchkin - I hope this decision works in your favor. Being a SAHM will have it's challenges, as will taking care of your gran, but I hope you love it (and believe you will). If you run out of things to do with your dd just ask us. I bet as a group we can come up with some fun ideas.

Celine - how are you? Tuesday will be here before you know it! 

Elizabean - Welcome to the tww!!! It's great to see that you are back! Good luck with your sister. I hope that she has had some sort of change and will be a better house guest. And who knows, maybe hearing a baby cry will help get your body ready for pregnancy. Never know!

I am cd9 today (O'd on the 14th) and still just waiting. No symptoms. Before I was ttc I would get sore boobs about 1 week before AF. As soon as I started ttc my boobs would get sore from O-AF. Since m/c I am back to my old routine. Boobs started to get sore yesterday but feels like normal PMS. When I was pg I couldn't even put my arms down b/c it would hurt to rub them (and I am only an A cup!). This is not nearly that painful. Although I know that I am not out of the running yet!


----------



## Anniebobs

It's a wonder when will you test? Not long till AF or a bfp! I never really get symptoms early but am a bit of a POAS addict!

Speaking of which I got a very faint positive on an ic so took my first opk which was negative, looks like my hcg levels are coming down quite quick so hopefully ill get a negative ic soon (I know munchkin, you can't help but initially read that as bad and positive as good!)


----------



## Munchkin30

When are you testing itsawonder? Thanks I might be looking for advice! I am at home anyway other than 2.5 days a week but I tend to leave all the creative stuff to the childminder so ill have to pull my finger out and get crafty!! X


----------



## celine

Munchkin its tough being a sahm to a toddler when preg ;) my son was so active i was so exhausted by the end of the day when pg with my daughter!

Come on its a wonder...when will u poas?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well - after my chemical I am really scared to test early so I will save the money and see if AF is late. She is due on the 29th. The problem is that my mom gets to town that day and I don't want her to know we are trying, or about my miscarriages. Long story but it's not a good idea for her to know. So, I may have to wait until she is gone - Sept. 4. If I can, I will sneak one in on the morning of the 29th. Really nervous for it to go either way!


----------



## celine

Hmmmm...i think we are poas pushers here and will try to crack you to test the 29th haha, but i do understand after the chem why you would rather wait it out :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - I know! This thread is very busy and it almost gets stressful replying to everyone if you haven't checked in a while. I am glad we have so many people to support us though! It sounds like your BD timing was GREAT if you ovulated yesterday! That is the exact same timing I had when I conceived as well, so it definitely can work! Woohoo! I can't wait to hear your news in 2 weeks or less! 

I totally know what you mean on dreading your SIL's visit, especially with a crying baby. It's kind of funny because we all really want crying babies of our own, but I think when it's not your own it's very different! I was extremely begrudging the last time my SIL slept over with my young nephews. The one time that my nephew kept me up through the night I was a wreck the next day. Makes me wonder how I'll ever live with the sleep deprivation through motherhood...but it's a risk I'm willing to take. ;)

Hope you have a great weekend! I am thrilled that it's finally Friday. This week felt long and full of drudgery. I honestly did feel a little better after my big cry. I think you are SO right about men and wanting to fix things. That is the exact same thing that DH said...that I had all these things wrong and he didn't know what he was supposed to do because he couldn't "fix" it. I was like, "JUST LISTEN AND HUG ME, FOR PETE'S SAKES!" Oy. Men! But I agree it must be hard on them as well. 


Annie - Oy, it seems like your bleeding has been going on forever. The cramps are definitely still your uterus shrinking back. I even continued to get little twinges in my uterus until about a week after I stopped bleeding. my doctor said it was normal. 


Munchkin - Oy! Sorry you are so stressed and upset about this decision. I think it is a major one and you made it fairly quickly, but I'm sure in the end you will be thankful you made it. Change is always difficult, but just breathe and try to relax because it's all going to work out! As for creative things, I'm totally with you...I don't think I'd be very good at thing of crafts and such for my kids to do. But you just have to be who you are, even if that means you do different activities than your 'childminder' does (we use the term babysitter or nanny here). 


Celine - STOP GOOGLING! I really don't think it's over for you! You can't expect the exact same thing to happen again. How are your symptoms? I really hope for your sake that Tuesday comes very quickly so you can be reassured. I know it must be so hard to be reaching the point where your baby died last time. :( :hugs:
\

ItsaWonder - Thanks! I hope it works too. I hope it's a BFP for you soon! I wouldn't too much overanalyze your symptoms at this point. I didn't really have any at that point with my last one. I don't test til AF is due either.


----------



## penguin1

Wow you ladies are fast talkers! I took a few days off, been working til late at night! Good luck to you all and I'll try to get back on track on here! Thanks for the support so far! And love the list on pg 30!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies. 

Well I peed on my first stick of the cycle today! My fertility monitor asked for its first stick, unsurprisingly it was low! My AF seems to be hovering around too, it's cd6 now and I was hoping it was gone on cd3. No such luck!

Had an emotional strop at oh last night. I'd had such a stressful day with giving up work and childminder and my gran had been in for more tests and we had a family party to go to straight after work so we left my grans dog in my kitchen knowing oh would be back in the next ten mins. He arrived just as my Sis who'd driven up earlier from London was leaving. He ran out and dussapeared! I spoke to oh and he said he'd had a bit of a look but was now heating up his dinner! 

My gran lives for this dog and if anything happened to him she'd crack up. I'm doing everything I can to take stress off her at the moment and he just didn't take it seriously. He got taken to her neighbours in the end but then we all got home and oh totally ignites my sis and her partner and was 'working' til after midnight which I was really upset about and I was already struggling as she's now 24 weeks pregnant and growing a lovely bump and I'm thinking this should've been me too :( so it was a horrendous day and oh got the wrong end of my mood at bed time.

I literally begged him for a hug in the end. He just doesn't get why life is so rubbish for me at the moment. I tried to be nice to him this morning but he was so moody and has now gone to work. I imagine he'll be 'working' tonight and be totally rude to my sister and ill get cross again. Grrr. Rant over!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Anniebobs

Ditto to the way this thread moves so quick! I get confused when I'm trying to reply and then forget what I wanted to say lol! So excuse me if I didn't respond to something :haha:

Hope you all have lovely weekends, it's gonna be a quiet one for me. Hubby is away with his friends to wet the babies heads (his friend had twins early on in July) so it's just me and Annie. I'm catching up with a brew now seeing as Annies napping. I'm feeling much more like myself now, my bleeding stopped yesterday and I only had a few cramps yesterday morning and have been fine since. We DTD yesterday too which helps me feel like I can move on physically at least from the mc. Speaking of which - I think I got my first BFN today! And a negative OPK :happydance: so I'm hoping either to O or to see AF in the next week or two. Normally I O around CD10/11 but we'll see.

Munchkin :hugs: so sorry to hear you had a crappy day yesterday. Glad you got the dog back though, it must be hard trying to keep things together for your Gran. Great news that you seem to be coming to the end of AF. When do you normally O? CD6 would be pretty early anyway so a negative is good - at least you'll know for sure when you see that positive! I think we all understand about how hard it is having someone close to you being pregnant. My best friend is due 4 weeks after my (would be) due date, so at least she hasn't got a bump yet. But I just know February will be hard anyway and made worse by her being so close to her due date. I just hope I'm pregnant by then.


----------



## celine

Looks like its emotionas all round, at the farewell party today a friend had announced in the week she was pg, i saw her at the farewell and asked when shes due...naturally the day after i was due, i know im (hopefully fx!) pregnant now but it stung. Im happy for her but i couldnt help but be envious.
One happy moment was as were left we discussed what to do with the bill and it was decided we would split it between the 6 couples, my preggo friend asked rather split against ppl as she came without her partner and we giggled that actually she was afterall eating for two haha, and hubby and i exchanged a secretive smile that we were are also eating for one extra..it was a sweet moment between us.

We've been hooked on tlc mystery diagnosis and its really aweful stuff! So he was asking me about if i had ectopic pains etc, cos i simply dont feel pregnant, and last time i didnt feel pregnant...it turned out i wasnt...so its still an emotional day albeit busy.

Hugs all round to you ladies, its nice to have somehere i can vent to people who really do understand


----------



## Anniebobs

How far along are you now celine? Is it your scan on tuesday? Its a horrible waiting game anyway in the first tri, must be loads worse after a loss. I don't think I'll feel safe next time until after 13 weeks. We've already talked about getting an early scan privately if the NHS won't do one for us. You're bound to be emotional but you ARE pregnant, keep thinking positively!


----------



## celine

Tx anniebobs, i should be just over 7 weeks now so tues scan i should be 7+4....im petrified and i know even if i see a hb ill still insist and beg to come see/hear the hb every week til 12 week scan. I know you all want to be in my shoes, it is a good place to be at pregnant after loss, but still as scary :( perhaps more scary.


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww you're halfway through first tri! Tuesday will be an emotional day for you but think positively and enjoy seeing your little baby for the first time :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Yay, your first POAS! I know how addicted you are to that. ;) I am planning on using my first opk today because - surprise surprise - at 4:30 am when I woke up to pee I had loads of ewcm (oh, the details we share on this site)! :) So now I just have to get DH into bed before we get this day started! It's going to be an action-packed weekend/week of BDing every day until after I've ovulated! It doesn't really feel real yet and for some reason it feels like we are just practicing trying for a baby and that really I'm on the pill or there's something else preventing us from getting pregnant. I have no idea why I feel like that. I guess I'm just being self-protective. Hopefully it all works out. I'm determined to do everything right this time...And I've made sure to be very diligent with my vitamins...and I make sure DH is too.

That sounds like a really bad day, Munchkin. :hugs: I totally understand. Sometimes all the stress just gets to you and it seems impossible to not let someone get the brunt of your moodiness. I know my hubby also doesn't understand how hard life is for me right now. It's really tough when it feels like your partner doesn't understand what you're going through...but I know they try to be supportive and they really do care. They just can't quite get it because they aren't in our shoes. I'm glad you found your gran's dog! That is a relief. Hopefully it will get a bit easier being around your sister even though you should be going through her joys along with her. :( Yesterday I saw an acquaintance who I know is due in March, like I was. She isn't showing yet, but just seeing her caused the hugest pangs of jealousy in my stomach. I always feel a bit sad when I see pregnant people, but this I think was the hardest because she is the only person I know of who is due in the same month. I think as more March due dates come to the surface I'm going to have a hard time with it. 

Wow, sorry, I'm really wordy this morning! Anyway, the point of the story is I'm sorry you're so stressed and had a bad day and I hope things brighten up soon (how 'bout with a BFP this month). What would your due date be if you got PG this cycle? Mine would be May 22nd (I predicted May 23rd before).


Annie - CONGRATS on your BFN. Now you can finally move forward and get that beautiful rainbow baby. Keep us posted on when O rolls around. Sounds like we'll all be Oing very close to the same time.

That is really hard that your best friend is due so close to when you would have been. :( I know that must be difficult because you'd want to be so happy for her, but you know that you deserve to be doing the journey right along with her. :( I definitely hope you'll be pregnant by February as well, and I really think you will be! :) 

I am probably being overly optimistic, but I am really banking on the supposed boost in fertility for the first few months after a m/c. I am so optimistic it is probably dangerous. I just feel like I just *have* to get PG this month. And for now I'll continue believing that.  


Celine - So sorry about your experience with your friend who's pregnant. That would definitely sting. But that sounds like such a nice moment to treasure with your husband when you shared that secretive smile. You -are- eating for 2, and that is so exciting!

I don't think TLC mystery diagnosis is a very good show for you to be watching either.  You are so bad! I hope you can keep those worries at bay and hold out until Tuesday. :hugs:


----------



## penguin1

Rough week for a lot of people. I know the feeling of seeing others preg around the time you would be. I have 2 girls at work that are pg, 1 is 4 wks ahead of where I would be and another 2 wks. Its hard to see them enjoying their scans and knowing where I would be at this time as well. Is it horrible that I was actually happy she is having such a hard time with her pg? Another friend who wanted to abort is about a week behind where I would be also. I have been so distraught with the m/c that I declined going to another friends' baby shower. 
Anyway, I'm just hoping that next week I can start my POAS since I usually O around cd13-14.


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin, That is understandable that you declined going to your friend's baby shower. :( Sometimes things like that are just too much to bear...and no one really understands. I hope you get around to O soon! I really hope this is a good month for all of us!


----------



## garfie

I'm back!!!!!!!

Well actually I got back the day before yesterday - but it has been a bit mad collecting the animals and settling them back in - ooops still got to get the kids back yet (today) :happydance: have really missed them:flower:

Great to see some new faces - but so sorry ladies you find yourself here, will try and catch up with you all as we continue our journeys :hugs:

Sorry I couldn't update ladies - we had about an hour internet access a day and hubby used most of it - checking in work :growlmad: I managed to update a few FB pages and text the kiddies:happydance:

So as you can see she came on the second day - and omg did she kick my ass - luckily no pain, but how heavy:dohh: if I had been in the UK I think I would have gone up to the hospital just to be checked out - I was using super plus and changing every half hour for the first day - I was washed out:cry: back in the UK I would probably have gone to bed for a while I was soooooo tired :sleep: the second day was every hour (so getting a bit better) by the third day was changing regularly but as normal, by the fourth day was a lot lighter and on her way:happydance:

Did I mention it was my Birthday when I was out there I was 42 and guess what I did - apart from the obvious:haha: I went paragliding - wow it was amazing I was :cloud9: literally :haha:

Of course as I knew I wasn't pregnant :cry: I had quite a few cocktails, glasses of wine, beer etc :haha: and many late nights.

The resort was lovely - nice people, nice food, nice weather - just a shame I had a reaction to some sun cream which caused me prickly heat on my arms (which I normally get) bu then caused me to burn :cry: and peel so my legs look lovely and tanned and my arms look like a reptile :haha:

So ladies over to you now - what have you all been up to?:winkwink:

It's good to be back I have missed you all :kiss:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Hi garfie! Im so sorry af kicked ur butt but wow what a fab time you had despite! Paragliding and drinking and having a grand time :) better get that out of ur system as now its bfp time!


----------



## Celesse

So much to catch up on! 

I've been laid up in bed since Wednesday with what turned into tonsillitis. Not just any tonsillitis, the worst tonsillitis I've had since I was a student. My temp was stupidly high, my throat covered in spots. I still can't swallow without it causing pain. .... Plus side though, I've lost 7lbs!!! (though most of that will probably come back when I start eating and drinking properly again)

And I've had the joy of looking after two children while feeling this bad. Poor kids spend first week of Summer watching me manically google everything to see if the doomed pregnancy had a chance, then watched me go through medical miscarriage, then watched me start bleeding heavily and having to be rushed into hospital, (then a weeks holiday..yay!!!), and then they've once again been stuck indoors with a mummy who can't do anything with them cos I'm laid up in bed with a fever. Thank goodness for Peppa Pig! 

HPT seems still stuck on the 12/13dpo line. The line got fainter and then just stopped at this same level and doesn't seem to be getting any fainter. I have had some spotting over the last couple of days so something must have changed hormone wise. Still wondering if I'll hit AF prior to ovulation this cycle as with the spotting its looked like thats what my body was trying to do.


----------



## Literati_Love

Good to see you back, garfie! Sounds like you had a lovely holiday! I'm glad - you deserved it! Sorry to hear AF got you, but at least you were able to indulge in a few drinks that way! 

I had a +OPK today! So lots of BDing for us for a couple days! I am now expecting to ov tomorrow, which would be CD12


----------



## Elizabean

Literati_Love said:


> Good to see you back, garfie! Sounds like you had a lovely holiday! I'm glad - you deserved it! Sorry to hear AF got you, but at least you were able to indulge in a few drinks that way!
> 
> I had a +OPK today! So lots of BDing for us for a couple days! I am now expecting to ov tomorrow, which would be CD12

Garfie, the trip sounds great despite the witch's visit. I'm glad you made the most of it.



Literati_Love said:


> I totally know what you mean on dreading your SIL's visit, especially with a crying baby. It's kind of funny because we all really want crying babies of our own, but I think when it's not your own it's very different! I was extremely begrudging the last time my SIL slept over with my young nephews. The one time that my nephew kept me up through the night I was a wreck the next day. Makes me wonder how I'll ever live with the sleep deprivation through motherhood...but it's a risk I'm willing to take. ;)

Haha, I know what you mean. Our own will be different!

They arrived on Friday night and I am actually kind of happy to be at work to stay away from the chaos! Within the first 5 minutes of their arrival, there were 2 dirty nappies rolled up on my lounge room floor (one from the travel bag which SIL didn't throw out during the trip, and a fresh one) and the baby had peed on my rug! It has pretty much gone down hill from there. 

Only 12 day til they leave!

In other news I'm 4 dpo and trying my best not to symptom spot... TWW is killing me already! 

Good news on the + OPK Literati, good luck catching the egg!


----------



## celine

Yeay another one for tww!


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi garfie, happy birthday! Sounds like you had an amazing time. What a distraction!!

Penguin I get not wanting to go to a baby shower it's not exactly great timing to be congratulating someone :hugs: I'm hoping it'll get easier once we get that bfp

Liberati I think it's good that you're feeling positive about this cycle! I'm guessing you'd be gutted if AF shows anyway so why not have a few weeks where you can hope to be a tiny bit pregnant! Only 2 weeks till you find out, hopefully ill be joining you in the tww soon!

Elizabeth it's a killer isn't it, I don't get AF or pregnancy symptoms really so if I feel ANYTHING different I go mad trying to analyse it! At least you'll know one way or another next week. When are you testing?

As for me, I'm just trying to eat well and keep busy. I had a huge hangover off a few glasses of wine the other day so think it was due to dehydration (too much crying and bleeding, not enough drinking) so I've been getting as much water in me as I can. I'm on day 5 and feel a lot better for it. Still crying at least once a day but overall I'm feeling good.


----------



## celine

Penguin at the farewell i was at on saturday a friend of mine had announced she was preg on fb, when i was there she told me she was due feb 5th (day after i was) and if i hadnt had mybfp i know i would of walked out. No one there knows but truely i wouldnt of been able to stand it. It was still tough looking at her and seeing her bump.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Wow - a lot to catch up on!

I am at work so will backtrack on everyone's progress later today.

Hope you are all doing well. I know there have been a lot of ups and downs recently, some in TWW, some post AF. I wish everyone luck and happiness and wish I had time to acknowledge each of you directly.

Celine - I did see your full comment about your friends announcement. I know how you feel. I was due mid January and three of my friends (one who never even wanted kids) are all due then. My sister also had a baby about 2 weeks after my m/c - another person who never wanted children. It's hard. I skipped a baby shower as well but she knew what I was going through so she got it.

12 dpo here and still just waiting. AF due on Thursday and I do expect her to show which I think is good. I will not be as disappointed when she does and will be very surprised if she doesn't.


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - Thanks. I think I am losing my positive feeling about this cycle because I really do not feel very fertile this month! I normally get 3-4 days of ewcm, and so far I only have had one (Saturday). According to my OPK, I should be ovulating at some point today, but I don't have *any* ovulation cramps...and I *always* get them! So I am just very confused about whether I'm even ovulating this month, but it doesn't seem like my body is as fertile as usual. :( Sigh. But it is true that I will be soo sad if AF arrives either way, so I might as well remain hopeful until then. 

Very sorry that you're still crying every day. It makes total sense but is just so sad. :( Hopefully things start looking up soon. 


ItsaWonder - Whoa, I didn't realize how close you were to finding out! I really hope your 'feeling' is wrong that AF will arrive. That would be a shame. And that is very hard about 3 of your friends being due the same month as you were. :( It is getting to the point when people due in March are going to start announcing, and I am dreading the day that I find out about someone I know being due then. :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Where did you go? You must have been busy over the weekend. I am excited for this week's update of everyone's progress. I am CD12 and had had a +opk today and yesterday, so I'm probably going to ovulate later today or tomorrow!


----------



## penguin1

Literati_Love said:


> Munchkin - Where did you go? You must have been busy over the weekend. I am excited for this week's update of everyone's progress. I am CD12 and had had a +opk today and yesterday, so I'm probably going to ovulate later today or tomorrow!

 yay! Good luck to you! Hope to not see you on here for those days. haha. I am on cd10 so I'm prob going to wait to test on cd12.


----------



## celine

Hi all, im going for my scan in 30 mins, will updat e when back. Been so nervous as have no symptoms at all (after being so ill with first two kids and when i mc i also had mo symptoms) also just not feeling pregnant at all. Am worried its something like left over matter that grew or something stupid...


Updated to say once agan baby measured too small and no hb...they scheduled me for another scan in a week..until then i guess im waiting to mc, there is a slight chance that the embryo was just in a bad position and they measured it wrong...but at over 7 weeks id have expected a hb.


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine I was just on here to say good luck, but read your post?? So sorry you didn't get the reassurance you needed :( really so sorry but I don't think this means things won't go well. When my baby was measuring small at 8 weeks my mudwife, the sonographer and loads of women on here said it was very normal at this stage. Don't lose hope, although I know it's so hard to believe it'll all be ok. 
The other thing to remember is that if it isn't all ok you WILL cope, you know you can and you will and one day it'll just be another part of your story. But PLEASE try and have faith that it will be ok x x x pm me if you need me. I'm not posting much because I'm busy and not much to say but I am checking regularly and thinking of you all the time x x


----------



## garfie

Celine - BIG :hugs: try and keep positive hun your baby needs you - I agree with Munchkin a lot can happen in a week, have you had cramping or bleeding? :hugs:

Munchkin - So are you still waiting to O this cycle - damn I've lost track :dohh: is this your first cycle after your M/C - this is mine although this month not temping, trying the grab my hubby and go approach :haha:

Liter - Hope you are getting busy lady :winkwink:

Penguin - Hi I don't think we've met - I'm Garfie and my story is in my sig, so what CD are you on and are you waiting to O?:hugs:

ItsaWonder - Hi I'm Garfie - hopefully she will have gone on a long long holiday :happydance:

Annie - Hi it was amazing - a total feeling of weightlessness, no worries no cares just floating in the sky:flower: although I would have given it all up in a heartbeat to have been half way through my pregnancy:cry: But then I wouldn't have met all you wonderful ladies would I :happydance:

Eliza - Luckily the witch didn't put hubby off to much :winkwink: this holiday turned out to be quite liberating for me, I am not a very strong swimmer:dohh: but by the end of the holiday I was swimming in the deep end of the pool and swimming in the sea without a float, jumping off the boats and generally behaving like a teenager :haha: in fact despite not getting in until 3 ish in the morning I never missed breakfast unlike the teenagers:haha:

So ladies hope you are all feeling a little bit more positive as we continue our journeys with each others support:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww Celine :hugs: so so sorry to hear this, I was thinking about you this morning but haven't had time to get on here. I'm praying that next week will have a better outcome. Is there any way you could have ovulated later than you thought? I know it's recommended around here that you wait until 8 weeks for an early scan because of the risk of not seeing a heartbeat even in a perfectly healthy pregnancy. Really hope it is good news for you next week :hugs:

Its a wonder so you'll be 13dpo today, any AF symptoms yet? I'm really hoping she doesn't show for you!

Literati our bodies are bound to still be a bit weird so maybe you won't notice the usual O pains this month. At least you're in the tww now, hope it's not too crazy for you.

Penguin good luck for that positve opk! When do you normally O? Almost tww time!

I'm still getting negative OPKs but I normally O on CD10/11 so that's fine. Trying to keep myself busy so I don't drive myself so mad. I feel bipolar at the moment, I get so low and then when I'm all cried out I try and keep myself busy so the house is perfect and work is going well, I'm doing a lot with my DD and my family but then I'm alone again and it starts :nope: Even when I'm just driving somewhere, I'll start thinking about it again. I just hate so much that I should have been 15 weeks and now I'm back to trying :cry: So glad I have you lot on here to talk with.


----------



## celine

I hear you anniebobs, it almost feel like wasted time even though its not. Sigh. I dont think i ovulated later as i had a pos opk on 18th July and we dtd and then went on hols so didnt dtd til August! I hope the scan was just inaccurate but im orepping for the worst. Waiting on bleeding.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine - I am so, so sorry. I really hope all is okay and just behind schedule. Please keep us posted and know that we are here no matter what happens. Deep breaths...... My fingers are crossed for you.

Hi Garfie!

Literati and Penguin - good luck with your OPKs!

Annie - how are you today?

Well - I did test this AM and BFN. Still no PMS at all. I did read that after a m/c our bodies can reset and have a new "norm". Those with PMS have none and vice versa. I'll take it. Really not upset about the BFN as my mom is coming to town this weekend and it will be nice to have wine while she is here. On to AF on Thursday and next cycle. Will go back to SMEP.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well ladies I need to do an updated list as so many are now in the 2ww or waiting to ov. I'm now cd9 and I stopped bleeding on cd4 with spotting on 5/6 but last night I had horrendous vomiting and diarrhoea and I think the spasms made me bleed again, had proper blood overnight and spotting today, it's made me realise my body isn't back to normal yet. We start SMEP tomorrow and opks so at least we're getting to an interesting bit of the cycle, although I reckon I'll ov later than by cd16/17 norm. We'll see.
When I've got a bit more energy ill reply to you all properly but I'm feeling ill and harassed today!

Celine - how are you feeling now? Are you feeling hopeful? Thinking of you lots x x


----------



## ItsAWonder

Munchkin - sorry you feel so crappy. Hope you feel better soon. Isn't there a theory that sperm are more likely to survive when we are sick b/c the body can't spend so much energy trying to fight them when fighting illness???


----------



## Munchkin30

I've never heard that theory but I like it lots! Although I'm praying I won't still be ill be ov ;)


----------



## penguin1

Anniebobs said:


> Aww Celine :hugs: so so sorry to hear this, I was thinking about you this morning but haven't had time to get on here. I'm praying that next week will have a better outcome. Is there any way you could have ovulated later than you thought? I know it's recommended around here that you wait until 8 weeks for an early scan because of the risk of not seeing a heartbeat even in a perfectly healthy pregnancy. Really hope it is good news for you next week :hugs:
> 
> Its a wonder so you'll be 13dpo today, any AF symptoms yet? I'm really hoping she doesn't show for you!
> 
> Literati our bodies are bound to still be a bit weird so maybe you won't notice the usual O pains this month. At least you're in the tww now, hope it's not too crazy for you.
> 
> Penguin good luck for that positve opk! When do you normally O? Almost tww time!
> 
> I'm still getting negative OPKs but I normally O on CD10/11 so that's fine. Trying to keep myself busy so I don't drive myself so mad. I feel bipolar at the moment, I get so low and then when I'm all cried out I try and keep myself busy so the house is perfect and work is going well, I'm doing a lot with my DD and my family but then I'm alone again and it starts :nope: Even when I'm just driving somewhere, I'll start thinking about it again. I just hate so much that I should have been 15 weeks and now I'm back to trying :cry: So glad I have you lot on here to talk with.

 I usually O cd 14/15. Thanks and yes! I've been waiting 2 months to see if I O!


----------



## penguin1

Celine- I hope too that the scan was just off and it's just being difficult! All pgs can be different!

Itsawonder- I'm so sorry it's neg, enjoy that glass of wine

Garfie-Hello to you as well! I will read your sig soon!


----------



## Elizabean

Celine, I'm sorry the scan wasn't clear, I really hope it goes really well for you next week and this week was just a dodgy result. My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - I am so sorry about the results of your scan. That is very scary and disheartening and I'm sure you are feeling really discouraged right now. Of course I really hope that the embryo wasn't in the right position and that when you go back again all will be well. :hugs: Hang in there. You are so brave and we are going to help you through this, whatever the result. My heart is aching for you. 

Garfie - How is your cycle going now? When do you usually O?

Annie - Thanks! I suppose it's good to be in the TWW although this stage always makes me crazy. I'm actually having trouble believing I already ovulated again. It feels like just yesterday I was ovulating last cycle! 

I totally hear you on the bipolar thing. I can be like that too when I am upset. That is sooo frustrating that you should have been 15 weeks already. It really does feel like such a waste and it is so hard to actually accept that you are stuck back in the TTC stage again. I hope you ovulate soon and can get back to the baby-making! Hopefully that is the distraction you need. 


ItsaWonder - Glad you're not too put out by AF possibly arriving. Being able to have wine is my main comfort when AF arrives. So, I'm glad you'll be able to indulge if that is the case. However, I am still waiting to see if you got that BFP. You just never know! :happydance:


Munchkin - SO sorry to hear that you've been ill! That feels just awful! And it's also unfortunate that your body decided to start bleeding again. It's weird how long it takes for the body to go back to normal. But think about how long it takes after you give birth, and technically that is kind of what we all did...just way, way, way too early. :( 

It's interesting, because before I read your post I looked at your chart and figured you probably ovulated today! But if you were sick that probably messed with your temps a bit this cycle, and I'm not sure of your usual temp pattern. Hopefully your body has fully recovered by the time you do ov so that you can get all your BDing in! Feel better soon and get some much needed :sleep:.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey all,
Ill definitely do an updated list later because everyone is all over the place now but if you could possibly pm me where you are it would be a massive help! This thread is so busy it's hard to trawl through everyone's posts and get accurate info sometimes!
Celine :hugs: how are you feeling today?

Literati thanks, I've definitely not ov'd but yes my temps are all over the place. They're usually so stable, and last month they were textbook! I'm worrying that its cos I'm taking so many supplements and its messing with my hormones. I'm using the fertility monitor though and opks from today cd10. I've never ov'd before cd14 and I'm usually 16/17 but I'm expecting this month to be late. 

Annie I'm totally bipolar sometimes too. I pick myself up and become the perfect housewife then I'm exhausted and low and everything goes to pit! 

Itsawonder what dpo are you now? You're not out til she shows :) xx

Anyway I've got to run now as have a house full of visitors and a mountain of washing to do!
Don't forget to pm me where you are. Ill do the list later x x x


----------



## celine

Doing ok today, no bleeding but i cant deny the loss of symptoms which started about a week ago :( hubby os distraught and quiet and throwing himself into his work again. I had a cry last night but its hard as my mom still lives here and we are keeping it quiet so i had to do silent sobbing :( 
There is little hope for my scan next week but i am prepped for the worst, awating the bleeding and putting together questions for the mw, like is it bcos i tried the next cycle? Can i try again or should i wait, should i go to the hospital for testing, should we rather be seen by a hospital/gynea than mw? And the questions im dealing with..do i really really want to try again?


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - This is my avon week (where the deliveries come in and I have to get them out again) I have 3 rounds and don't drive so have to rely on public transport or my own two feet:haha: wow you sound like you are busy at the moment to:hugs:

Celine - My heart really goes out to you hun - but please try and remain positive we are all here for you HUGE :hugs:

AFM - FF is saying to test on the 5 September - so why not:haha: but honestly I don't have a clue where I am in my cycle or if indeed I have Ovulated but I am trying to remain positive that this is my month and we somehow created a Holiday baby:winkwink:

Good luck ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## ItsAWonder

Of course I am writing at work so I have to rush again. 

Annie - I am sorry you are so sad but of course I understand. Emotions will come and go when we least expect it. There will be sun on the other side

Good luck to everyone in the TWW!!

Celine - as I wrote to you on another post. My second m/c was at about 8 weeks. I got pg 10 days after my previous miscarriage. It took a while but with my doctors help I do know that getting pregnant again was NOT the cause of our miscarriages. It's not our fault that these things happen - and it may not even be happening in your case. This week of waiting will suck but then you will know either way. I wish you the best and am here for you.

CD1 for me and I actually feel great. I will have wine with my mom this weekend and I have an awesome dinner party to go to on the 11th so I may still be able to have a glass or two then. (I did start drinking decaf this week as I was still indulging in 1 coffee a day. It's water based decaf so no chemicals.) I almost feel like AF is a cleanse this month. DH is as positive as me. We are going to start SMEP again and am ready to get back into the routine of ttc.


----------



## Anniebobs

Feeling ok today - got the girls coming round for some wine tonight and have been keeping myself busy with work. Will have a look through posts later when I get the chance, need to get tea on and tidy up a bit! Should be ovulating soon so keeping busy DTD too, at least it's the fun part!


----------



## Munchkin30

Annie are you cd10 today too? When do you usually ov? X


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I wouldn't worry too much about the supplements. It's probably your feeling ill that is making your temps so crazy! And I don't think your temps during AF matter anyway. Good luck entertaining your visitors!

Celine - Good to hear you're hanging in there. That is sooo sad that you can't even cry properly because of your mom living there. I absolutely hate hiding my emotions so I can't imagine that would be very fun. 

Those are a lot of questions and obviously they are all very understandable. :( I can see why you wouldn't be sure if you want to try again. Maybe taking a break for a few months to recover would help you out. Are they going to do any sort of testing to see what's going on?

Garfie - Sounds like you're very busy! I hope you Oed and that you did make a little holiday baby this month! Good luck waiting out your TWW. :) 


ItsaWonder- Glad you're feeling great and 'cleansed.' It's good to make the most of it! :) 

Annie - Yes, you'd better get busy! And enjoy time with the girls tonight. That sounds like it will be very therapeutic!

As for me, I believe I am 2DPO today, as long as my temps confirm it tomorrow. I am feeling quite irritable and fed up today, mostly because of work... 
Even though I REALLY want to get preg this month and I feel hopeful, realistically I just don't think this is going to be our month. Ah, well...guess I'll wait to find out. The month I got my BFP I had a triphasic chart...so we'll see if that happens again? :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Okay - kind of finding the ironic humor of this...

My cousin, who is older than me but only by about 8 years, just became a GRANDMOTHER!!! Yup, you read that right. She had her first when she was studying for her PhD and her daughter recently got married and just had her first. 

Oh boy - what to make of this one.....


----------



## Munchkin30

Eek it's a wonder! That's scary! My cousin is 10 yrs older than me, so 43, and her daughter is 18. She could be a grandmother next. That's just scary!! Oh and her partner is 30, he could be a step grandad at 30. Lol.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well smep is going well. Lol! It's cd10 and i postponed the start from cd8 already and oh came home with my tummy bug and went straight to bed with a packet of Imodium! Never mind, we'll start on cd11. Oops!


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin30 said:


> Annie are you cd10 today too? When do you usually ov? X

Yes I'm on cd10 - just realised were the same! I usually o on cd10 or 11 but i had a negative opk today so think maybe tomorrow will be the day. Have DTD cd5, 7 & 9 so far so am covered so far! Am enjoying SMEP! 

Found out tonight (via the awful Facebook) that both girls I met in hospital when having dd are pregnant again. We were all stuck in there for a few days together as we all had pre-eclampsia so bonded in hospital and kept in touch after. Sucks that they both are pregnant and I'm not. :cry: sorry, just having a tiny sulk. I am happy for them really, I just wish it was me too.

Garfie good luck for testing next week, you never know all that fun may result in a little bean!

Literati yay you're 2 days into the tww already! I'm also getting the feeling that this isn't my month, but I'm quite hopeful it'll be next month. Just need to keep busy!

It's a wonder it's good to hear you're feeling good about the witch arriving, good luck for this cycle. My mum was a 36 year old granny, she had my sister 2 days after her 20th birthday and then my sister had my nephew at 16. Very young! Now my nephew is 14 and has had a girlfriend for a year he's had the talk numerous times! Mum doesn't wanna be a great granny yet! :dohh:


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin- oops! That's too bad things keep getting in the way of your BDing but thankfully since you ovulate late it shouldn't matter that you haven't started quite yet! Good luck! And I hope your hubby feels better soon! 

Annie- that is rough about your 2 friends now being pregnant. Sounds like you guys probably all fell pregnant around the same time this round as well. It's awful feeling behind, isn't it? :( *hug*


----------



## ItsAWonder

Annie - I am 36 now and could not imagine being a granny! Crazy.... I am sure your nephew is getting "the talk". A 50 year old great-granny would be too much.

Sorry to hear that your friends are pregnant again (I am happy for them but sad for you). I have been looking at FB less and less these days since it seems everyone is pregnant these days. Or talking about their kids.

Munchkin - hope you and DH are feeling better! Any luck last night?


----------



## celine

Its slowing down in here, how are things? Here not much change, still on panty watch for bleeding yet and awaiting for a miracle on wednesday or else get some pills to start this mc already and start again i think. Hubby is distraught, but i think with all my heart i want a third. I didnt want a 3 year age gap, i didnt want *another* June/july baby, but things change...


----------



## ItsAWonder

Things do change Celine. 

It's good there is no bleeding yet. Maybe this is a sign that your scan will be okay.


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - Well, that is a positive sign that you haven't started bleeding. I'm glad you've decided that you will try again if this one does end badly. Things definitely do change! I originally wanted to avoid having a July baby, but now I know if I'm still trying at that point, I will *not care* about what my due date is. I just want to have a baby! I hope you can try to keep your stress levels down as you wait for Wednesday. :hugs: Hope you're doing okay.

As for me, ovulation has officially been confirmed by my temps! I am 3DPO today. I am having mild cramping near/around my left ovary even though I already Oed. I got this same sensation last time I got pregnant (except on the right side). I am hoping it means that the fertilized egg is traveling down my fallopian tubes...but who knows. ;)


----------



## penguin1

Yay Literati_love! Im super excited for you! FX!
Im still waiting to O and haven't done the temps thing but my OPKs tell me I definitely am not yet. Just went to the store to get more in case it's off and I O a little late.
I def know what you mean about FB, soooo many ppl are pregnant now and its been hard for me as well. Now its just a waiting game for most of us!:coffee:


----------



## Literati_Love

Good luck waiting for O! Hopefully it won't be too long!


----------



## Anniebobs

Celine I am keeping everything crossed for you, I hope you are keeping yourself busy and not thinking about it too much. When does your mum leave?

Ok, you're all gonna think I'm crazy now but hear me out! On 23rd I got a positive opk and a very faint positive hpt, then on 24th I got a negative hpt and a pretty dark opk (but not as dark as 23rd) I take hpts with fmu and opks late morning / early afternoon. All my opks have been negative since then. I had some spotting on 28th and 29th and thought AF was about to start (it was only a few spots on tp). So now I'm thinking I oved on 23rd when my hcg was so low / only just gone, which would make the spotting ib. I'm having symptoms too - I've got a cold, I had backache yesterday, I had a headache yesterday, I'm tired and weeing a lot. I took a test this morning and it was a bfn so at least ill know its not leftover hcg if I get a positive over the next few days! I know ALL of these symptoms can be explained away, the positive opks can be due to leftover hcg and the spotting can be due to dtd so I'm not getting my hopes up too much, but think even though its very unlikely it's not impossible! So ill be testing on cheapies over the next few days :haha: it's just an excuse to POAS really!

So either I'm 7dpo or I'm cd12 and waiting to ovulate! Anyone else symptom spotting?


----------



## celine

Anniebobs that sounds really promising! When will uou test again? I think you have ib not af so def 7dpo :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - That does sound promising! It definitely isn't impossible at all! This could be it! Wooohoo! ;) Welcome to the TWW. And somehow you are ahead of me now because I am only 4DPO. ;) I can't wait to hear the news in a week or so!


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks celine, ill keep testing now with both hpts and opks - I've got to get a positive on one of them eventually! So next test will be in the morning. I'm not a patient person and I've got a bag of ics so why not! I don't take bfns personally so ill be ok either way! I know some people don't ov in the first cycle after mc though so I'm still sortof expecting AF to show, especially with the spotting yesterday and Wednesday.


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks literati, I know I've maybe skipped ahead now! The first cycle is a mess isn't it :haha: but I'm definitely not imagining the symptoms, I forgot to mention I'm extra sweaty and spotty. I don't normally get spotty before AF, just occasionally during. I'm glad you both don't think I'm totally crazy! I just have this feeling that it was ib... Hopefully next week we'll both have news!


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, I sure hope so! :) hehe


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies. 

Sorry to just come here to vent but I'm really annoyed. Me an oh discussed doing smep and he agreed and we were meant to start cd10. He was ill that day, couldn't be bothered cd12 or cd13 but said we'd do this morning (cd14) he has some issues with Erm finishing the job in the past so we used the turkey baster method (lol) to co drive both times in the end. 

So this morning because we've got visitors I said to do that, which involves him doing it in a pot (tmi!!) he came out of the bathroom and said he'd done it but just cleared the tubes and I wouldn't want it anyway so he chucked it because he's not cleared the tubes in 10 days! It's now cd14, I gotta high on the fertility monitor yesterday and we've still not DTD in any shape or form! 

The sperms won't have had time to build up again until tomorrow night, especcially if he hasn't 'cleared the tubes' for 10 days! I'm spending a fortune on supplements for his little swimmers and all I ask is that we DTD, or even just do it in a pot, every few days for 1 week a month and he can't even do that! 
Soooo had enough now. 

Ill be nice to him til after ov and not make an issue of it because it will make him even less able to perform but we really need to discuss what's needed to make babies before next cycle. 

Grrr. 

Xxx


----------



## penguin1

Oh munchkin Im so sorry! I don't think men realize how much their actions affect our emotions and how short a time frame we really have to conceive. I feel for ya. :hugs:

Well as for me I am cd15. I've been doing my OPKs since Wed and no signs of O yet. Im pretty sure its not coming this month after 2 AFs this month. poop. Talked to DH about doing the full stim treatment again which costs us $1200 US dollars for all the injections. He said we should start a fundraiser! I actually have friends that said we should do the same thing since we've been trying for 4 yrs.


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Wow, that really does sound SO frustrating. No wonder you needed to vent! So sorry that things aren't working out this month and your hubby is not cooperating. I know it's a lot of pressure for them and they sometimes feel "used" but they should realize how much they want a baby too, and _they_ are completely in control of whether it can happen or not! We bring our ingredient each month; we only ask that they bring theirs (lots and lots of it, preferably!). :haha:

I am assuming by the fact that you said his swimmers won't regenerate until tomorrow and that he is on a supplement to help his sperm quality, that he is known to have a low sperm count? Forgive me if you've told me this before - there are so many people on this thread that sometimes I get mixed up. :blush: If he does have low sperm count so you can only dtd every other day, then I suggest you not panic and just try to do it FIRST THING tomorrow (or as soon as you're able). There are multiple fertile days of course, so even though you are missing a "high" fertile day, I'm sure tomorrow will be just as high. This is very aggravating of course, but try not to lose faith! You really only have to dtd one time to make a baby, and yes more times definitely help a lot...but you'll still have a chance this month! I agree that you'll probably need to have a talk with your hubby once all the BDing is over with for this month. :hugs:

Penguin - Forgive me for my ignorance, but what is a "full stim treatment." I'm not too familiar with these things. Whatever it is, if it's going to help you get pregnant, then I'd say a fundraiser isn't a bad idea - especially if your friends are saying the same thing. That is a pricey thing, and you really have been trying for a very long time. You deserve this so much! 

As for me, stupid Ovufriend switched my ovulation day from CD12 to CD13. I am convinced I still ovulated CD12, but I am too lazy to fiddle with Ovufriend and convince it otherwise, so I have to deal with my chart saying I am only 4DPO when I should be 5DPO! I suppose it could be right...but I am annoyed either way. :growlmad:


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati - how annoying!! At least you know where you are. But at this stage it's a big difference between 4 and 5dpo!! I've had to mess with fertility friend before because I know better than it does! 

Penguin thanks for understanding! At cd15 you've still got time but I agree, after 4 yrs you deserve a fundraiser!!

AFM me and oh went out this evening (v rare!) so we're lots happier, and although I had ewcm today my opks are still very pale so I think we've got time. Literati we've never had ohs sperm tested as we got pregnant after 3 and 5 months each time but I think it takes at least 24 hrs to regenerate?? And I always tried to give him 48. And I know his body is not used to producing that often so I figure it won't know to produce soerm that often if you get what I mean!! 

Celine how are you honey?

How's everyone else?
Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh ok. They say if there isn't a problem with low sperm, then every 24 hours is totally fine. But obviously you should just do what works for you and if it feels like his sperm wouldn't be used to regenerating that quickly, then you should trust your gut! That's GREAT that you still have time. Good luck getting him into bed tomorrow. ;) And getting pregnant after 3 and 5 months is really good...so sounds like you shouldn't have any trouble getting pregnant again! Woohoo! I really hope this will be everyone's month!


----------



## penguin1

Literati_Love said:


> Munchkin - Wow, that really does sound SO frustrating. No wonder you needed to vent! So sorry that things aren't working out this month and your hubby is not cooperating. I know it's a lot of pressure for them and they sometimes feel "used" but they should realize how much they want a baby too, and _they_ are completely in control of whether it can happen or not! We bring our ingredient each month; we only ask that they bring theirs (lots and lots of it, preferably!). :haha:
> 
> I am assuming by the fact that you said his swimmers won't regenerate until tomorrow and that he is on a supplement to help his sperm quality, that he is known to have a low sperm count? Forgive me if you've told me this before - there are so many people on this thread that sometimes I get mixed up. :blush: If he does have low sperm count so you can only dtd every other day, then I suggest you not panic and just try to do it FIRST THING tomorrow (or as soon as you're able). There are multiple fertile days of course, so even though you are missing a "high" fertile day, I'm sure tomorrow will be just as high. This is very aggravating of course, but try not to lose faith! You really only have to dtd one time to make a baby, and yes more times definitely help a lot...but you'll still have a chance this month! I agree that you'll probably need to have a talk with your hubby once all the BDing is over with for this month. :hugs:
> 
> Penguin - Forgive me for my ignorance, but what is a "full stim treatment." I'm not too familiar with these things. Whatever it is, if it's going to help you get pregnant, then I'd say a fundraiser isn't a bad idea - especially if your friends are saying the same thing. That is a pricey thing, and you really have been trying for a very long time. You deserve this so much!
> 
> As for me, stupid Ovufriend switched my ovulation day from CD12 to CD13. I am convinced I still ovulated CD12, but I am too lazy to fiddle with Ovufriend and convince it otherwise, so I have to deal with my chart saying I am only 4DPO when I should be 5DPO! I suppose it could be right...but I am annoyed either way. :growlmad:

No ignorance, it's just what my dr calls it. It's gonal-f or fermara (sp?) for 9-11 days and then ovidrel to drop the fertilized egg. :winkwink:


----------



## penguin1

So my question is, how late can you ovulate in the cycle?


----------



## Munchkin30

penguin1 said:


> So my question is, how late can you ovulate in the cycle?

I ov'd on cd27 last month!! Seriously I think some women with very long cycles or after mc ov really late, I don't think there's a limit hon x


----------



## celine

Yea i ovulated like cd21 last cycle :)

Munchkin my hubby has similiar issues btw, it was a miracle we conceived this last time but he has issues oerforming under pressure :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks for explaining, Penguin! :) Also, I agree that there is no limit to when you ovulate. I'm sure you could ovulate CD40 if your cycles were really messed up! 

How is everyone today? I'm confused by my temps this cycle. They have now dropped two nights in a row, but thankfully they are still well above coverline (and I also checked and they are still above some of my early on temps with my last pregnancy). So, I guess I shouldn't worry about that. I'm hoping they go back up a little tomorrow.

Last night I couldn't eat my supper because I was so sensitive to smells and I kept gagging and feeling so grossed out. Then because I didn't eat I felt nauseous all evening. I would like to call that a pregnancy sign, but truly this happens to me every month so I know it's just a normal "me" sign. Sigh!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi literati. It could still be a good sign but I know what you mean, I seem to get pregnancy symptoms every month, but only since I started ttc! Lol!!

Celine yes if it wasn't for the turkey baster method we'd have never conceived! My oh has no issues completing the job ahem but finds it extremely hard to do it during actual BDing! I always read the posts in ttc where people were just relaxing and seeing what happened as they were BDing all the time anyway and it was totally alien to me! X

AFM I am still testing neg on opks and my fertility monitor still says high but my boobs are hurting and I'm getting ov twinges like a do after ov so I'm praying I've not missed it :( I've only ever ov'd as early as cd14 once though so it's unlikely it was any earlier. Oh seems to be on board now, we DTD this morning and he offered to do it again thus evening too! I said tomorrow morning would do ;) hopefully we can keep this up til after ov x


----------



## Literati_Love

That's great that you finally dtd! I hope you didn't miss it, but it's possible you're just getting some ovulation signs _before_ ovulating this time. Stranger things have happened! ;) Glad to hear your hubby is cooperating now. I hope this month is your (our) month!

DH has no problem finishing when BDing (for the most part...not that performance anxiety has never hit him since TTC)...but I know what you mean about "just relaxing and seeing if things happen since we BD all the time anyway" is a foreign concept to you! Now that we're TTC, we actually have to *schedule* BDing. If we ever did the NTNP method, I don't think I'd ever get preg because we only dtd about twice a month otherwise and it's rarely anywhere close to my fertile period! haha


----------



## celine

Oooh all these signs and symptoms, glad ur dh is n boad munchkin ;) literati i know what u mean about symotom spotting , i try to avoid it but when ttc how can u? 

Me- nothing, still not feeling pregnant, symptoms are gone, im hatng myself and my body for thinking its been preg since april with nothing to show but weight gain. I dont even know how many weeks i should be im just awaiting wed confirmation. Finally the weather is looking rubbish, both times ive bn told no hb ive gine home to beautiful sunshine and i wonder why doesit have to be so joyfull outside.
Ok no more debbie downer!
Anniebobs did u poas?


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh celine. I know you'll feel so much better when you have some answers on Wednesday.,it must be so hard to be hopeful but it is possible it will be ok xx 
Yes literati, I have no idea how women got pregnant at all before opks and temping and nagging at their men! Lol!
Afm I got an eggy on the fertility monitor this morning. Yay! And I got a nearly pos on my opk last night and this morning so I should ov either tomorrow or Wednesday..my temps are still crazy though, I don't know what's wrong with them or if it means my hormones are all messed up?

How's everyone else? :hugs: to all xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Pointless post but I got a proper bfp opk this afternoon. Yay!


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Excellent on the positive OPKs! Looks like you didn't miss your chance this month. Good luck with your final BDing! This could be it! Woohoo! That is so strange about your crazy temps, though. That is a very weird looking chart you have this month! Hopefully things will regulate once you've ovulated. 

Celine - Being a debbie downer is totally understandable at this point. :( You have had such a rough go and you really deserve some good news. I do hope your news on Wednesday is good, but I know you are pretty sure it won't be. :hugs: I am glad for your sake that at least the weather is crappy. I totally understand that feeling...it's almost as if the weather is mocking you at times. "Oh, you're having a terrible day? I'm going to make it SO bright and sunny outside so that you feel even worse about it!" 

As for me, I've had a bad headache the last 2 days, so that hasn't been fun. I am feeling irritable and edgy today so that could be PMS rearing its ugly head, or hopefully it's just pregnancy hormones!  It's Labour Day here so I have the day off. I'm going to try to enjoy it but I feel so much pressure to have fun because it's my last day off and I'm just getting really depressed about having to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi, I've been trying to keep up but haven't had time to reply much, I've been swamped with work.

Celine :hugs: I am truly hoping for the best on Wednesday but if its what you're expecting then know we are all here for you. There are no words for how awful you must be feeling right now. I'm glad the weather is with you at least. 

Munchkin I'm glad you didn't miss the big o! I have to confess I am one of them girls who just dtd and gets pregnant! Took us 2&3 cycles to get pg before without tracking o at all, I just stopped saying no as much to my hubby :haha: But seriously I hope you're both ok. I just don't think men understand how it all works really. It does have to be spelled out to them. 

Penguin I'm sorry you're finding it hard to pinpoint o, but I know some people do o late in their cycle so hopefully it's coming soon for you.

Literati I hope you enjoy your time off, I know what you mean about dreading going back though! Hopefully the headache is a pg symptom, I've had one for almost a week and am trying to convince myself that it is when really I'm just ill!

I've taken a pg test each morning based on my suspected ib at 5&6dpo, so I'm now 10dpo and had stark white bfns until this morning. Don't know if its just an indent or what but I think there was something there this morning. Ill be testing again tomorrow so fingers crossed. If there's nothing there then ill be taking a break from POAS and just seeing how it goes.


----------



## CJJM54

finally!!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130902_145208_093.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Elizabean

I just went to the bathroom and I got blood when I wiped. I'm only on CD26 and the witch isn't supposed to be due until Thursday or Friday. I was so convinced this was my month, I had so many symptoms! :nope:

I'm trying to hang on to the tiniest bit of hope that I can still get my BFP this month because last time around I spotted for a few days (which I initially thought was a light period, but then turned into a BFP.) 

I'm so disappointed though as I really believed this was the month:cry:. I even went to a wine and cheese night at a friends place last Friday and didn't eat any soft cheese or have any wine as a precaution. I said no to triple brie!

This morning one of our managers at work told me one of his staff is 14 weeks pg, and was asking for advice about her leave and payments. I told the manager all about it and sent him some information. Then he went to a meeting and I went to the bathroom and saw the blood, then he came back immediately after to talk about her maternity leave again and what she should do about her uniform as she gets bigger :growlmad:

I'm at work with my office door half closed now which means fewer people will bother me. I feel like I'm about to cry. I was thinking of telling my manager I don't feel well and taking the afternoon off, but my SIL is still staying with us, so I'm sure I'd be roped into baby sitting as soon as I got home which isn't what I feel like doing, I just want to lay in bed.

I really hope its not AF


----------



## penguin1

Good luck to you anniebobs and hope it wasn't a mind trick! Yay!!!!

I took a day break on my OPKs to see if there will be a faint line to tell me that I am getting close to Oing. So far there is just the test line and nooooo other line. lol Hate the wait. 
I worked 10 hrs today since my manager let everyone else off for Labor Day. Ugg but at least it kept me busy and it was so cloudy and cold, so good weather to work. Feeling drained the last month so I told my Mary Kay boss I am putting my business on hold for a while. My DD starts 3rd grade tomorrow and dh is taking online business classes. I need a break!


----------



## penguin1

Elizabean said:


> I just went to the bathroom and I got blood when I wiped. I'm only on CD26 and the witch isn't supposed to be due until Thursday or Friday. I was so convinced this was my month, I had so many symptoms! :nope:
> 
> I'm trying to hang on to the tiniest bit of hope that I can still get my BFP this month because last time around I spotted for a few days (which I initially thought was a light period, but then turned into a BFP.)
> 
> I'm so disappointed though as I really believed this was the month:cry:. I even went to a wine and cheese night at a friends place last Friday and didn't eat any soft cheese or have any wine as a precaution. I said no to triple brie!
> 
> This morning one of our managers at work told me one of his staff is 14 weeks pg, and was asking for advice about her leave and payments. I told the manager all about it and sent him some information. Then he went to a meeting and I went to the bathroom and saw the blood, then he came back immediately after to talk about her maternity leave again and what she should do about her uniform as she gets bigger :growlmad:
> 
> I'm at work with my office door half closed now which means fewer people will bother me. I feel like I'm about to cry. I was thinking of telling my manager I don't feel well and taking the afternoon off, but my SIL is still staying with us, so I'm sure I'd be roped into baby sitting as soon as I got home which isn't what I feel like doing, I just want to lay in bed.
> 
> I really hope its not AF

Keep your head up! Maybe it was inplantation bleeding??? It really stinks when everyone around you is getting pregnant I know. My coworker put off telling everyone at work for a month since she knew I had a hard time getting pg and didn't tell them til I said I was (at the time). Im sure your SIL would understand if you didn't want to babysit. Maybe a good nap wouldn't hurt after the day you had. :sleep:


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - Ooh, I hope your headache is a good sign as well. That's exciting that you might have seen a faint line today? Keep us posted!


Elizabean - Wow, that is disappointing. :( It's the worst when you have a lot of symptoms and figure you *must* be pregnant. I do hope it's just IB but if it's not, don't lose hope! I'm sure next month can be your month. I totally understand feeling really down, though. :( It's awful when you're at work and all you want to do is cry and sulk. I hope you got some time to relax when you got home.


----------



## celine

Wow things are moving in this thread! Lots of pos opks and maybe a bfp anniebobs post a pic of that indent!

Elizabean im so sorry if it is af...id be so mad at missing triple brie...

I went out to meet uni friends i hadnt seen in 4 years and urgh one girl was pregnant (we were two couples and two ladies) i was not one of the couple, i had to sit opposite the preggo couple while he rubbed her belly and spoke about how the first three months were so great. Urgh :( so at that poont i was all "pass the wine!) so i drank a lil wine...scan tomorrow, no bleeding yet. Im trying to make a list of questions of what i want to ask the mw about what happens next after two mc in a row.

Thats my debbie downier rant of the day :p so thankful for this thread!


----------



## Elizabean

:hugs: Thanks Penguin and Literati. 

I hadn't thought of implantation bleeding. I don't know much about it so I did some googling and it said it normally happens 6-12 days after ovulation, and I'm at 12 days post ovulation now so hopefully that was it. For some reason I had assumed it would happen at a few dpo. Google also said that at lot of women get upset and think it is their period coming early. 

Its been about 4 and a half hours since I saw it, and I haven't had any since :shrug:, so hopefully its all ok and a BFP is still possible.

My hopes are back up again...


----------



## Elizabean

celine said:


> i had to sit opposite the preggo couple while he rubbed her belly and spoke about how the first three months were so great.

I certainly hope that if I ever end up with a bump I don't become as infuriatingly smug as those people. That sounds awful under any circumstance. You poor thing.


I felt a bit petty that I was upset at missing out on triple brie, I'm glad you understand!


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning ladies. Happy ov day to me :happydance:

Literati - thanks yes my temps are all over the place. It could be the bug I had or the stress of having visitors or waking up at funny times. Hopefully they'll calm down after ov and ff will be able to pinpoint ov. I had horrid headaches with both my pregnancies and I never get headaches so hopefully it's a good sign! What dpo are you now? I'm sure you'll be time once you're back at work but yes thinking about it is horrid.

Anniebobs I hope the indent turns into something more this morning! But I didn't get a bfp until 13dpo with my dd so don't give up hope if its a bfn. Keep us posted!

CJJM yay for your smiley face! :happydance: get bding! How's the bding been going so far? We're probably 1 day apart in our cycles now. We can be crazy 2wwers together (although I always win the crazy race!)

Elizabean with my last pregnancy I had spotting 11dpo and 13dpo. It's extremely normal. Unless it turns into full flow I wouldn't worry.what dpo are you? I didn't drink on my weekend away last month because I thought I was pregnant and I'm gutted now. I totally understand! 

Penguin it sounds like you def need a break. What cd are you on? My opks were brought white til the day before I got my pos this month so keep testing! 

Celine so sorry you had to go out with preggers uni friend :( I hate smug preggers ladies, well all preggers ladies at the mo (apart from you!) although I went to a family do the other day and was really peed off because I thought one girl was pregnant again and we got chatting and it turned out she had a mc in may and they were trying again and had been ttc for over a year. Her dd is nearly 3 and she was desperate for a 2 year gap. Maybe your uni friend had been on a difficult journey herself? I will definitely be ,ore sensitive when I get ,y next bfp now I know how hard it can be for other people.
Not long now til you get some answers. I am crossing everything that it will surprise you. The fact you've still not had bleeding must be a good sign hon but its so difficult to second guess. Hope you're holding on there :hugs:

AFM it is probably ov day today. I've been getting some good twinges so hopefully it won't be 48 hrs after my opk like last month. The only trouble is we did yesterday am and the morning before but on had to leave very early for work today so we've not dtd yet and I'll be stressing all day he'll be too tired to manage It tonight! I always think the morning of ov is the best time so there's loads of fresh swimmers up there waiting! I'll try and persuade him to do today and tomorrow, then we'll have done all we can. Please everyone send bding vibes to my oh today so he's totally in the mood when he gets home!

Xxx


----------



## celine

Munchkin good luck! Get dd to bed asap and dress sexy or wear nothng but get to it!


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> Munchkin good luck! Get dd to bed asap and dress sexy or wear nothng but get to it!

I've told him he gets bangers and mash if I get spermies! :spermy: :rofl:


----------



## celine

Hahaha, desperate times! :) anniebobs where arrreee you and your bfps?


----------



## Munchkin30

Now dd has drawn on his expensive cream sofa in red biro!! That'll really get him in the mood :dohh:
Would it be really bad to hide it til after ov?? I've got most if it off with a baby wipe but there's still definitely some pink scribble! I'm blaming it all on him anyway for leaving a red biro out!


----------



## celine

Thriw a blanket over it? Deffo dont mention it til after ov


----------



## Munchkin30

That's what I thought!:winkwink:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi ladies - 

Annie - looks promising. Good luck!!

Munchkin - seems like you had a few rough days. Hope you and your DH are back on track.

Celine - hang in. I hope you receive good news tomorrow.

Elizabean - good luck!! Hope it's implantation

CCJM - congrats on your smiley!

CD 7 here. Can't believe how fast the days are going by. DH and I always try to wait until CD8 to start SMEP but started last night. Seems like CD6 is as far as we can make it. Will BD in the evenings until I get a pos OPK then will switch to mornings. We are typically just too tired then but we can handle three AM bd's.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been on much - I've been trying to have fun with the kiddies before they go back to school and sort out school uniforms - not as easy as it sounds:wacko:

Anyway just nipping on to wish Celine all the love and luck in the world tomorrow and hope that you come to us saying wow what a wriggly baby I have :happydance: if not you know we are all here for you:hugs:

Love you all gotta dash again - shoes need polishing for tomorrow and hubby will be home for tea :dohh:

Still down for testing 5 September so not long to wait :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Garfie thats like 2/3 more days to go!


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine what time is your appointment tomorrow? What's the time difference to the uk?


----------



## Munchkin30

Argh now I'm really stressed! It's 7pm and oh left for work at 6.30am. He's working 3 he's away and hasn't texted to say he's even left yet! Clearly not going to get any BDing in today and the last time we did it was yesterday am :( why didn't we do it last night instead? Boo. And I've still got bangers and mash to make!


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - That's tough...It seems like all your friends are pregnant right now! I understand how that would make you feel really crappy, especially when they were bragging about how great her first 3 months were. If only they knew the hell you've been going through! Good luck waiting til the scan tomorrow. :hugs:

Elizabean - That is very positive that you haven't had any more bleeding! Keep us posted! :happydance:

Munchkin - I am 8DPO according to me, and 7DPO according to OF. Yes, I hope those headaches were a good sign. I've also been having trouble sleeping for some reason. But today I feel like I'm "out." I was looking back at previous cycles, and it just seems like I'm in regular ole PMS. Sigh. I really, really want this month to be the month. :( I guess I'll have to wait and see.

Sending lots of BDing vibes to your hubby! Awful that he was working so late. I don't suppose you ended up BDing? Happy ov day! ;)

ItsAWonder - Probably not a bad idea to start trying on CD6! I hope your scheduled BDing works out great this month!

Garfie - Woohoo, Sept 5 is coming up fast! How many DPO will you be then? I will be testing Sept. 9! I hope we get some good news. Thanks for checking in!


----------



## celine

11:30 my time its hour diff to uk not sure which way..might be the same time..nit sure. Will update when i get back..


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks literati. Yes we did end up BDing! Yay! Oh made a sterling effort bless him! I really hope it wasn't too late, we only did it after 10pm and I reckon I felt ov pains about 7 this morning. We'll have one more go tomorrow then that's all we can do for the month. 
I really hope your instincts aren't right, it's far too early to tell yet anyway. I know what you mean though when you really really want your bfp this month and you're so scared it won't happen :( plenty of time x


----------



## Munchkin30

I've also just put my data into ff and set ov day today and the timing analyser has given me a high! I've only had one of those once before. Oh and my due date would be may 27th. I'm not crazy at all, honest!! X


----------



## penguin1

So I am totally impatient and called my Dr and told him that I am not ovulating. I wanted to get in before I have another AF. So he wants to see me next Monday and we will talk about Femara. I tried 7 rounds of clomid with no luck. Im pretty stoked about this one!!!! We don't have the funds for the injections and plus, they made me so sick! Wish me luck!


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Well, I hope it wasn't too late for you! At least you did it before ovulation, so that's probably your best bet anyway. I hate it when stupid work/life gets in the way of BDing! Thanks for the encouragement...I really hope I'm not out this month. *sigh* My due date would be May 22nd. We'd be bump buddies. ;)


Penguin - I'm glad you called your dr. It is a serious thing to not be ovulating and it's time to take action! I hope the Femara helps you! :)


----------



## penguin1

Thanks literati! I hope you have good luck this month!!!!


----------



## Elizabean

penguin1 said:


> So I am totally impatient and called my Dr and told him that I am not ovulating. I wanted to get in before I have another AF. So he wants to see me next Monday and we will talk about Femara. I tried 7 rounds of clomid with no luck. Im pretty stoked about this one!!!! We don't have the funds for the injections and plus, they made me so sick! Wish me luck!

It's not impatient, its proactive! FX'd for you :flower:


----------



## Elizabean

Munchkin30 said:


> celine said:
> 
> 
> Munchkin good luck! Get dd to bed asap and dress sexy or wear nothng but get to it!
> 
> I've told him he gets bangers and mash if I get spermies! :spermy: :rofl:Click to expand...

MMMMMM, bangers and mash! One of my all time fave dinners that my mum makes for me!


----------



## penguin1

what's bangers and mash?
:shrug:


----------



## Elizabean

penguin1 said:


> what's bangers and mash?
> :shrug:

It is possibly the most British of meals! It is basically sausages and mashed potato which I know doesn't sound great, but nice proper pork sausages on a huge bed of mashed potato. Comfort food :winkwink: Add peas and onion gravy for best results! 

My mum does them in the oven so they are all crispy on the outside, which I think is the normal way to do them, but Munchkin let me know if I'm wrong!

I'm Australian but my mum is from the UK, and I am passionate about a good bangers and mash!


----------



## celine

My mouth is watering at the description mmmmm


----------



## Munchkin30

Ha ha yes it was oven baked sausages, a bit burnt on the edges, and rustic mash. New potatoes with their skins on mashed up, of course with garden peas and onion gravy. Yum. Obviously did the trick too ;) 

Ladies can you reassure me... We DTD 9am sunday and Monday morning, I think I ov'd about 6 or 7am Tuesday and then we DTD again 10pm. Does that add up? How long do sperm live??

Literati - bump buddies would be fab! Lets pray for that. How happy would I be?? 

Penguin - I don't blame you, especcially as you've had issues in the past. Good to get something happening!

Celine - massive good luck hugs. Keep us posted. I'm off all day if you need me x x

Thanks all x x x


----------



## Anniebobs

Celine I'll be thinking about you today, really hoping for the best but know that's not what you're expecting :hugs:

Munchkin yes you've covered your bases! You're definitely in the running

Literati so when's AF due? Are you an early tester?

Penguin that's great your doctor has an action plan, but hopefully your AF won't show this month because you'll be pg!

Elizabeth it does sound like ib especially because you've not bled since. When will you test?

It's a wonder good luck this cycle!

Garfie have fun with your last few days with the kids.

As for me, sorry to disappoint but bfns yesterday and today so I think we can safely say the spotting I had couldn't have been ib or I'd have been getting positives by now. It would have been extremely lucky of me to get pregnant so soon anyway! Haven't dtd since cd9 because of this stupid cold so will have to get back on that tonight! I test opks at lunchtime so fingers crossed that's looking positive today!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Quickly popping in to send Celine all the positive vibes in the world and to wish you loads of luck hunnie:hugs:

We are all there for you:hugs:

I am just getting my eldest ready for school - he's nearly 13 and a boy need I say anymore:dohh:

Will catch up with you all properly later:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry anniebobs. We were hoping it was ib! Where are you now in your cycle?


----------



## celine

Baby is dead :( so still waiting to mc, mw will call in a week to see if its started yet and if it hasnt may go to gyneacologyst to take some pills to help uterus contract it out.

What a crappy day.


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine I'm so so sorry. I can't begin to understand how you must be feeling. It's just so so sad. Crappy day is the most enormous understatement. I'm here if you need me but you need to be so kind to yourself and just know you will get through this. So many hugs across the channel x x x


----------



## Anniebobs

aww Celine :hugs: there are no words for this. Thinking of you.


----------



## garfie

Celine - I am so sorry hun - no words can express - just know we are all here for you and sending BIG group :hugs:

Once again please take care of yourself and I am so sorry:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Pointless post but I just asked ff to compare my chart with the others on the site. I asked it to find charts with the same intercourse pattern, aged between 30 and 35 (I'm 33) after miscarriage and Breastfeeding and 75% of them resulted in pregnancy! It's usually about 37% with that inter course pattern, and 50% without the Breastfeeding which I don't quite get, but ill happily take 75% odds! 
And oh and I did get another BDing in this afternoon for good measure ;) x


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - No posts are pointless we are all learning:winkwink: I would say deff looking at your pattern you stand a very good chance but nice to have it confirmed by our little friend:haha:

Look at you lady getting another one in for good measure - the only time I manage to get extra ones in is when we are on holiday - the sun does something to hubby:haha:

So ladies I will test tomorrow as my little friend is telling me to (no I'm not hearing voices :haha:) it's FF:wacko:

Celine - still thinking of you hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie I can't believe you've managed to wait til FFs testing date! I never manage that! How many dpo are you? I can't work out your chart!


----------



## garfie

:haha: not got a clue what DPO I am on - as I haven't temped this month so even if I get a BFN I guess I will have to keep testing until she shows:wacko:

I haven't temped this month because I was away on holiday so there was no point - who knows maybe I haven't even ovulated:shrug: - so if I do get a BFP this will be a huge surprise:winkwink:

75% odds are great hun - I've been given odds of 70% to make it to a labour ward next time with careful monitoring etc so even though we were talking about giving up - with those odds no way!:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie how exciting! We could use a bfp on here, I've everything crossed for you.

I'm on cd17 now and still no positive opk apart from the ones on cd5&6, I didn't get the chance to test yet today though as hubby came home from work early so we had a bit of afternoon fun instead :haha:

I just got a text from my friend saying she's just miscarried. She wasn't drinking the last time I saw her at a wedding in the middle of July so she must be at least 10 weeks I guess. I kinda knew she was pregnant because she was hiding from us all (she's miscarried before so is the type to keep it quiet until 12 weeks) but I was hoping she'd be announcing soon. It's just awful how often this happens.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine - I am so sorry. I was in your shoes in June w/ my second mmc at 8 weeks. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help. 

Muchkin - looks like you hit the nail on the head. Sperm usually lives about 3 days but can live up to 5.

Penguin - good for you for demanding what you need.

Annie - so sorry about your friend.

To all those about to test and still in the TWW - good luck!

Had some EWCM yesterday which was only cd7. Sometimes I do get an early day or two of it, then it tapers off until I ovulate. Feel like it's a good sign that at least I am fertile. Don't know that it will lead to anything but am always hopeful.


----------



## garfie

Anniebobs - How terrible for your friend - sadly yes a lot of women have been there and worn that sad tee- shirt:cry:

Is this your first cycle after a M/C (hate to ask) but honestly my mind is like a sieve or maybe it's old age :haha:

When do you normally O - I would say CD5&6 were not accurate hun - well done you for getting his men lined up this afternoon:winkwink:

I am really not feeling it so it would be a total shocker:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

More fb preggo announcements :(


----------



## Anniebobs

garfie said:


> Anniebobs - How terrible for your friend - sadly yes a lot of women have been there and worn that sad tee- shirt:cry:
> 
> Is this your first cycle after a M/C (hate to ask) but honestly my mind is like a sieve or maybe it's old age :haha:
> 
> When do you normally O - I would say CD5&6 were not accurate hun - well done you for getting his men lined up this afternoon:winkwink:
> 
> I am really not feeling it so it would be a total shocker:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I only had the erpc two weeks ago so cd5 was when I stopped spotting and got a faint bfp, cd6 was a bfn but both of those days I got positive OPKs. It was only when I had a tiny bit of spotting the following week that I thought those positive OPKs could be real, but I'm not pregnant so it couldn't have been implantation bleeding it was obviously just random mc spotting!

Normally I o around cd10/11 and only have a 24 or 25 day cycle so hopefully if I'm not going to o this month AF will show herself soon so we can properly start trying! But I bet I'm left waiting months for AF or something!

How long has it taken you to conceive in the past? You never know!


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> More fb preggo announcements :(

:hugs: I've sent you a private message x


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - That sounds like great timing. Even if you were too late on ov day, the Sunday or Monday BD sessions would easily have caught that egg! Sperm easily lasts 3 days, so 24-48 hours is nothing. Woohoo! And I love that about your 75% chance. I will definitely be praying we'll be bump buddies...and THIS month! ;)


Annie - Very sorry about your BFNs...although I've heard people having to wait quite a long time for their BFPs? I haven't lost hope for you yet.  

AF is due Monday, Sept 9th and I am *not* an early tester! I will test Monday morning (or Sunday, if I cave sooner). 

That is very sad about your friend. :( I hate how common this is. 

Celine - Wow, I am so, so sorry. :hugs: I can't imagine how hard this must be on you. You don't deserve this and I am so sorry you are going through this again. I'll be praying for you. Hang in there and I hope you can find a way to distract yourself as you wait this out. :( 

Itsawonder - You'd better get BDing if you're getting EWCM! And you never know - your body could surprise you and drop the egg early so you'd better be prepared! Good luck this cycle! :happydance:

Garfie - Good to hear from you. I hope it's your month!


----------



## celine

Tx everyone im alright, of coyrse feeling heartbroken but so happy to be in this group, last time i felt so lost. I think we will try again ( i have a friend whos never had mc telling me to now wait 3m) if mw agrees, mw just said i was luncky she didnt blame it on anything we did. I wanted a smaller gap woth the kids but i will be happy with whatever gap i can have. Its literally in Gods hands now. I do hope i start to mc naturally so fx!


----------



## Elizabean

Celine I'm so sorry... I'm glad to see from your last post that you feel able to try again in future. I wish you all the best and we are all here for you.

As for me, the spotting turned into AF yesterday so that was a rather shorter cycle than expected.
What more is there to do but try again though?


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Elizabean. So sorry she got you :( onwards and upwards, time for a fresh month ahead! How long was your LP in the end?

Celine - so glad you can find some comfort and support here. So so sorry.

Literati - i so pray we are buddies :) Excited about testing next week. Yay!

AFM i am eating my weight in pineapple again, it only feels like 5 minutes since my last 2 ww! I have also decided i'm NOT going to test early this month. As a dedicated early tester it will be hilarious for all of you watching me squirm for 2 weeks! FF says to test a week on tuesday, the 17th September. I'd usually start on the 12th so it's going to be hard but i'm sticking with it! Feeling far too positive and optimistic again so i'm setting myself up for another fall. I think the only way i can deal with all this ttc is to expect it to happen and be optimistic, otherwise i'd just be depressed.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## celine

Munchkin when i start bleeding i want all your ov tips like eatingnpineapple! (For whatagan?) and i too also swear not to test early...


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> Munchkin when i start bleeding i want all your ov tips like eatingnpineapple! (For whatagan?) and i too also swear not to test early...

He he! It's meant to be good for implantation so you eat lots of raw pineapple including the core from 1dpo to 5dpo. You are meant to eat one over the 5 days but this month i'm going for at least 2!

I have lots more crazy tips if you need entertainment along the way ;) I've only managed to not test early once and it was a bit of a disaster but i'm going to stick with it anyway! A week on tuesday is FOREVER away :(


----------



## celine

Fingers crossed for your bfp and my mc to start before tues (see i can look on the bright side hehe) plus isnt someone testing today or tomorrow?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine - you have a great attitude and all will be well in time. After two losses in 9 weeks my doc asked me to wait for two normal cycles. Since that could take months we settled on two AFs before I began trying. Every doc has a different theory.

Elizabean - sorry AF got you. On to the next month, right?

Munchkin - enjoy that pineapple!

CD9 here. Will start OPKs tomorrow. After m/c I may ovulate anywhere from CD11-CD18. Just going to keep bd'ing until the TWW. I enjoy the pre-tww days....


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> Fingers crossed for your bfp and my mc to start before tues (see i can look on the bright side hehe) plus isnt someone testing today or tomorrow?

Oh you are being so brave hon :hugs: I'm not sure who's testing, I've totally lost track now! Not to be too depressing but have you tried things like raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil to get stuff moving? One thing I found reassuring after my mc though was that my body didn't reject a perfectly healthy baby, in fact it clung on to the baby that had died weeks ago, and wasn't ever really a baby, but my body would not let go anyway. Don't know if that helps. Also I've been massively impressed with my body getting back to normal so quickly, I ov'd bang on time this month, so it might not take long for yours to get back to normal?? :hugs:


----------



## garfie

It was me - I tested and it was negative - still not out yet though:happydance:

Munchkin - I was also pleased that this time my body held onto the baby - although I was hoping I wouldn't have to go through a second DNC and then I personally waited 7 weeks for my first AF - hoping this cycle will be over and done with quicker:winkwink:

Elizabean - Sorry she got you :growlmad: doesn't she know when she is not wanted :hugs:

Celine - Pleased (but sad) you need our support - after my first m/c I was also floundering in the dark and then I came across BNB and never looked back - the support, the advice, the help, the venting etc all helps us to overcome these difficult times that we encounter - stay strong hun :hugs: when you are ready to start again don't forget grapefruit juice as well:happydance:

Sorry I kept you all in suspense - but I had a days work (I'm a stay at home mum) my eldest has autism (12years) and my youngest (10 years)well they were both back at school today - so when the chance came up to do one day a week in the family business - I jumped at the chance:happydance: I felt like a person again :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

I never thought about it that way, that my body is clinging to a baby...well i will still ask mw and if she says to wait three months...i guess i will...

I had a hard day today, but im looking forward to better days ahead.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Wish we could take away the hard days. I hope things begin to move forward for you sooner rather than later. Your body will come back, as Munchkin said, faster than you realize. However long you wait, it will be a time to reconnect with your life, friends and family. Positive things will come your way when you are ready for them.


----------



## garfie

Celine - That was what got me through - thinking that my body did what it had to do (just a shame the baby died:cry:) so this makes me more positive for next time :happydance:

Its A Wonder - It's crap we have to go through the hard days - but trust me when I say we will come out stronger than other ladies, if not just from the friendships we have made over the internet :hugs:

Munchkin - Enjoy the pineapple do you eat the core too - I can't remember:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Celine I'm sorry you're having a hard day, it's awful that anyone has to go through this :hugs: 

Garfie boo for the bfn but fingers crossed AF wont show! When is she due I forget? 

Munchkin this will be funny seeing how long you will last without POAS! I aim to do the same next tww though. I think I might be heading for a tww soon... I got a darker negative on my opk today, I did one at 12 and one at 4 and they were both the same. Usually my second line is really faint, but these weren't so hopefully that means o is around the corner!


----------



## garfie

Annie - Get his men lined up ready :happydance:

Pick a date - I don't have any idea when she is due, this is my second cycle after DNC not even sure I have even ovulated:cry: hope I have and my body is not that cruel.:growlmad:

Pre DNC my cycles were very short - 20 - 24 days so by now it would deff be in the bag :haha: so I guess this time I just wait :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - Sounds like you have a really positive attitude about this, which is great. I hope you don't have to wait too terribly long to start trying again, as I know even waiting for one AF felt way too long. I do hope your mc progresses on its own so you don't need to have any procedures/medication. Natural is always better, but of course don't feel bad if you have to wait for the meds. I like what Munchkin and garfie said about how at least your body is holding on to your body. :) 

Elizabean - Wow, that's really too bad AF came. :( Very sorry to hear that. Definitely all there is to do is to try again. Good luck this month. Keep us updated! 

Munchkin - I had NO idea about that pineapple thing. Now I'm regretting not eating pineapple after ovulation! And I do LOVE pineapple, too! welcome to the TWW and good luck waiting until AF is due to test! I am waiting until mine is due too. Well, I may be due either the 9th or the 10th, but I am going to test on the 9th for sure.  

ItsaWonder - Sounds like you've got it covered. Good luck this month! 

Garfie - You're not out yet! I hope this is your month! That is great that you can now work once a week. If it makes you "feel like a person" again, then that's all that matters! It's wonderful you are a stay-at-home mom, though!


----------



## Anniebobs

garfie said:


> Annie - Get his men lined up ready :happydance:
> 
> Pick a date - I don't have any idea when she is due, this is my second cycle after DNC not even sure I have even ovulated:cry: hope I have and my body is not that cruel.:growlmad:
> 
> Pre DNC my cycles were very short - 20 - 24 days so by now it would deff be in the bag :haha: so I guess this time I just wait :coffee::coffee::coffee:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

We DTD again today :happydance: I feel like I am about to o because the sex is better! That's my main o symptom :blush:

I also had short cycles - they'd been 24 days since dd and 25 days before her. Annoying when not ttc! So what cd are you on now? I'm cd18 and think I'm about to o so AF won't show until at least cd32 which is long for me. I really hope you just o'd late, here's hoping you'll get that bfp in a few days. When do you plan on testing next?


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie - have you tested today? Any news?


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine - how are you doing today? 

Yes Garfie you have to eat the core, it's the most important bit!

Literati any symptoms yet?

Annie bobs - sounds good! I'm always far more enthusiastic around ov :)


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - :haha: of course I have tested - BFN - still no witch, so I guess I'm in limbo land :coffee::coffee::coffee: How is the pineapple going isn't the core the toughest bit?:wacko:

Celine - How are you today hun any progress :hugs:

Annie - I don't have a clue anymore about my cycles since this last DNC - so long as I don't have to wait as long as last month - 7 weeks I will be happy:happydance: that's a long time out of TTC land:winkwink:

So just wondering how old you lovely ladies are - am I the oldest I am ahem 42 years young:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey Garfie. Still no witch so you're still I'm the game!! I'm "only" 33! Lol but my oh is 42. My sis is 35 and her oh is 51 and she's due her second baby in december with an 18 month age gap!! The pineapple core is pretty tough but it's quite nice and compared with the other stuff I do ttc it's a bit of a treat! Grapefruit is meant to be v good for cm but I can't stand it!!


----------



## Anniebobs

I like pineapple but I don't think I could eat the core! Though if I'm still trying this time next year I'll be giving anything a go!

I'm 28, hubby is 30. I had DD when I was 26 which is quite old round here! My older sister was 16 and my younger sister was 23 when they had their babies.

So I just tested on an OPK and it's now a proper negative. I bet I don't O this month, it's just gonna drag on! The whole of ttc and pregnancy is just waiting isn't it! I am not the patient type either!


----------



## Munchkin30

Anniebobs said:


> I like pineapple but I don't think I could eat the core! Though if I'm still trying this time next year I'll be giving anything a go!
> 
> I'm 28, hubby is 30. I had DD when I was 26 which is quite old round here! My older sister was 16 and my younger sister was 23 when they had their babies.
> 
> So I just tested on an OPK and it's now a proper negative. I bet I don't O this month, it's just gonna drag on! The whole of ttc and pregnancy is just waiting isn't it! I am not the patient type either!

Boo :( no I'm not patient either its so hard! Where are you from? If your opks had a fade in pattern then went faint its possible you just missed the proper positive? Xxx


----------



## garfie

Anniebobs - Is this your first cycle after M/C - if so I didn't O till very late - you might be able to see from my charts:wacko:

So I would suggest you keep OPKing hun - as it could just creep up on you:winkwink:

Munchkin - I prefer grapefruit juice to pineapple core :dohh: I have no problems with drinking it (I take my folic acid with it) although this month I didn't drink it - because as you all know (and are probably sick of hearing me) so I'll whisper I was away:haha: By the way my hubby is 34 :happydance: and my two boys are from a previous marriage - so just one more would be nice:cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hello ladies.

Annie - I also have some dark (but still neg) OPKs and light until I finally get a positive. Maybe it has to do with the concentration of urine. Last month I had a stark white OPK and the next morning it was raging positive. I have switched to the digitals so I either see a smiley or I don't.

Garfie - DH and I are both 36. 

Annie - funny how different things are from location to location. 1/2 of my friends had kids in their late 20s and the rest are just starting now. Seems like my age is the new norm here. My sister just had her first and she is 39. I actually have/had 6 weddings to attend this summer - all people my age. DH and I met when we were 30 but just got married last year as well. Will have our 1 year anniversary on the 29th of this month. Can't wait!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine can I ask if you've always planned 3 children? Did you have to persuade your oh? I'd love 3 and oh knows it but point blank refuses to entertain the idea, mainly for financial reasons although we're actually very comfortable! He's just worried he won't be able to give 3 the help he'd like to x


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - No symptoms for me. I am a little irritable, but not bad. I am not worried about the lack of symptoms since I didn't have any last time either, but I also don't feel very hopeful. I guess we'll see soon enough. *sigh* I just really, really want this! Do you have any symptoms yet?

That's really nice that you want 3 kids but not so great that your husband won't agree to it! I would hate it if I had to lower my number for my hubby. DH and I want 4 kids! But...that will depend on if I am even capable of carrying 1 healthy pregnancy. :S

Garfie - I might be the youngest here. I am 25 and we are trying for my first (DH is 27). I would really like to be a mom while I am still 25, which could still happen, but 26 isn't too bad either I guess. Sorry you're in limbo land! Blahh.

Its a Wonder - Ooh, that's exciting your anniversary is coming up. Any big plans?


----------



## penguin1

Anniebobs- so sorry you missed it, or might have. Im in the same boat.

Literati-You are a youngin'! I know what you mean by wanting one at 25. I had my DD at 24 and now I feel like an oldie trying for more babies! 

Here in WI there are A LOT of older parents! My DD classmates parents are all in their upper 30's to 40's. Since we are a small town, the parents are some of my classmates as well. LOL

Well, I seem to have hit the motherload on AFs. I have mine yet again after 2 1/2 wks. But hopefully when I go in on Monday my dr can prescribe me the Femara and I can start on cd5. I really don't want to have to wait another month. BLAH! I just wanna scream!

I'm going to have to look back on the information about eating pineapple cores. lol Seems like I'm missing out from not being on here for a few days!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## celine

Anniebobs dont give in, my last opk snuck up on me three weeks after mc and i was so surprised. Besides would you rob yourself of peeing on a stick?

Penguin that sucks about af so soon...hope docs will help you out Monday :)

Munchkin i think when i was a kid i had wanted 3/4, my mom was one of three and i was technically one ofnthree, my mother gave birth to a daughter who died at birth prematureky. So i was happy with two. But i said with sabrina i wasnt going to linger on the fact that she was my kast or id be sad the entire baby phase, we said we would discuss it later. On a whime we ntnp in may and 2 weeks later bfp! Of course you know how it goes from there, one of the sadest things when i mc-ed was talking to dh aboutnweather he wanted to try again. I was so happy when he swid yes.

To be fair i do alot with the kids, a new baby wouldnt on him it would be more for me to juggle :p he doesnt hear e kids or babies in the night, he doesnt get upmearly..its not glam being a mom but its the love <3


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - Wow, that sucks AF is so bad and that you got it again so quickly! Your cycles really are so messed up right now! I really hope your dr's appointment on Monday gets you some good results. Bring on the Femara! :happydance:

Celine - You sound like an amazing mom! Your story of trying for your 3rd is very sad...but I'm glad you both agree you want to keep trying. It sounds like you are very involved in your kids' lives and your little ones are very lucky to have you! Pssst...it also sounds like it wouldn't hurt your hubby to help out a bit more. ;)

As for me, I am 11DPO (40 minutes away from being 12DPO) and I just started getting fairly medium-strength cramps, and I felt all drippy and wet like AF had already started. Thankfully I checked and it was just a bunch of creamy CM, but the cramps are still disconcerting. I know you can still have cramps when pregnant, but I never had them this bad when I was pregs...so I'm not too hopeful. :wacko:


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati you're at the exciting/scary bit of the cycle! When are you testing again? I had AF cramps and wetness with both my pregnancies. And the creamy cm is a good sign too ;) 
At 25 you've got plenty of time for 4 bundles!! 

I always wanted 2 but I can't bare the thought of the next one being my last, and I want to do something different to everyone else and I reckon I could handle a little brood! I'm only 33 though so I'm sure there's time for a couple more if I can persuade oh ;) 

Celine my oh has never done nights or early mornings, in fact he did one night feed when I was literally vomiting!! I don't mind because he works long hours but I need him to appreciate it ;) 
I don't talk a lot about my wanting 3 children but he knows and brings up why we shouldn't a lot! I suspect if we have another girl he'll consider it, although that's ridiculous because we'll probably end up with 3 girls! I'd like one more girl then a boy ideally. Oh how we dream!!

Penguin why do you think your cycles are struggling so much? How will the femara help? Even if I don't get my bfp this cycle I am so grateful to my body that it seems to have dealt with the mc and hormones so well. It's impressive after 12 weeks of pregnancy that my first cycle was 10 days longer than normal with perfect temps and ov, my lp was 1 day shorter than normal, and my ov came bang on time second cycle. I'd go crazy if it took long to regulate! Although I've been taking getting on for 20 supplements a day so I don't know if that's helping too?

Garfie any tests today?

Afm no symptoms but I am only 4dpo! Even I don't symptom spot this early :wacko: I do have an upset stomach but with all the supplements and pineapple it's not surprising! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## celine

Literati wetness and cm is a huge pg symtpom ;)

Btw is it just here in the netheralnds but dammit there are preggo bellies everuwhere i go!


----------



## garfie

Celine - Aw hun there are preggo bellys everywhere and soon it will be our turn :hugs:

Munchkin - I never really thought about kids I was a bit of a career girl but then I met a soldier - was told I couldn't have children (have endo) so that was the icing on the cake really :cry: and low and behold a few years after marriage I fell with Wills then shortly after that I fell with Josh (that was me done or so I thought:haha:) Ffwd to when Josh was 4 and I met my husband he was happy and so was I about him joining our unit and we had a if it happens it happens approach so we got married in 2011 and within a year we lost our baby:cry: then it just seemed to be a downward spiral from there on - testing, getting BFP, blood test, scans, DNC:cry::cry: we have of course had the chat - the one I hope you ladies are nowhere near - if it doesn't happen soon perhaps it's not meant to be - every month I push for a bit longer to try by indulging him in what he wants to do such as sky diving :haha:

Literati - I didn't understand what women were on about with the wetness - but oh yes this last pregnancy I was wet I had to wear panty liners:blush: so this sounds like a good sign for you:happydance:

Annie - Hope you are still busy:winkwink:

Penguin - Hope you get some answers soon hun :hugs:

Its a wonder - We went to Paris for our first anniversary (mind you we could hardly celebrate properly living in a caravan with two kids two dogs and a hamster) if you know what I mean:haha: so has he got any plans or is it top secret:happydance:

So ladies I appear to be the granny of the bunch:haha: well as you can see I have filled in my chart for you all to stalk - I wasn't sure whether it would mess everything up as I didn't take my temps at the beginning of the month, but as you can see FF has clearly detected O happydance:) and I appear to be 6DPO (so not far in front of Munchkin) FF has got a new test date of Thursday - hmmmmm do I listen????:winkwink:

Love to all the stalkers :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm still using the opks and no sign of o! I just wonder if its already happened and I missed it, we started off dtd every other day then I got ill and we stopped for almost a week, probably my fertile week too! Now were back dtd but I just hope I didn't miss o, I want to at least be in with a shot this month! Plan of attack is to still use the opk every day but also do a hpt every Monday until I get a pos on something or AF shows! 

Hubby and I want 3 babies, so third baby we'll just ntnp from birth of the next baby (though ill be breast feeding so probably won't conceive right away anyway)

I'm from Cumbria, the north west of England. Most people in this town have babies very early but for some reason my friends and I were late starters! I was the first at 26 to have a baby, then the next 2 were 27 & 28 and my friend who's pregnant now will be 29 when she has hers. There's 5 of us who just got married in the last 2 years so I suppose babies are just on the agenda now! I have another friend getting married in Cyprus next year, I'm booked to go with my husband, dd and the baby (I was pregnant when I booked), I need to get pregnant before November otherwise ill have to wait to ttc which would suck. I really want to go to this wedding though.


----------



## Anniebobs

I can't wait for the testing to start literati, garfie and munchkin you are my entertainment for next week I hope we see some bfps in here!! And yes wetness is a massive pg sign!


----------



## Anniebobs

Yay, I did my first opk at 12 today and got an almost positive! So I seduced dh and had some nap time action (we can only really dtd when Annie naps or is asleep so it was perfect timing if this is o day!) I've attached a pic, what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## garfie

Annie - His boys are lined up and ready for duty:haha:

I would say not quite - but every one knows what is positive for them:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Annie I'd take that as a positive if it was me, but test again tonight and see if it gets darker it lighter. Ov could well be in the next 24-48hrs. Yay!! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I plan on testing Monday. Only 2 more days!!!!! Wow. I'm glad those were signs for you when you were pregnant! I remember the 'wetness' from the last pregnancy, but I never had such noticeable cramps. Hmm! Who knows. But so far today no cramps yet. 

You're definitely young enough to pop out a couple more yet! I hope you can change your hubby's mind. Let's hope for a girl this time so that he can be fooled into thinking you need to try again for a boy. ;) 

Yeah, 4 DPO is pretty early for symptoms! I'm glad you're playing it cool so far, just eating pineapple! hhaha. I do hope your hubby appreciates that you always get up in the night! He should consider you a goddess for that! I have already made my husband promise to get up sometimes in the mornings so I can sleep in when he doesn't work. I know he'll do it, too. He is a very thoughtful husband and likes to get me surprise presents, wake up early and make me breakfast in bed, and he'll even go sleep on the couch if I am having trouble sleeping so I can sleep better. I think he knows what a monster I am with lack of sleep, so he probably figures helping me out with the baby in the night will be better for BOTH of us! :haha: Now, diaper changing on the other hand... :wacko:

Celine - Woohoo! I hope it is a good sign!

Um, yep, everyone here is pregnant too! I noticed especially all summer. i think it's because some of the most common due dates are Aug/Sept/Oct so makes sense we'd notice a lot of big round bellies around this time. Sorry it's making you feel awful. :( :hugs:

Garfie - Thanks for sharing a bit of your story! It's so nice that you and your husband want a child together now, but so sad that you've started to have to have "the talk." I really hope it all works out. Have you seen a fertility specialist at all? 

Wow, 6DPO already! I am so confused because I was totally lost on where your cycle was! I'm glad I have some idea now. ;) 

And thanks! I really hope last night was a good sign. 


Annie - YAY! I'm so glad you got an (almost) positive OPK! Personally, sometimes a line like that is the darkest I get before I ovulate, so that could be your positive! And if it's an almost positive, it means you might have one extra day to BD, so that's great. Either way, you have a great chance for this month! So great that your daughter napped so you were able to dtd!


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm confused now, my 4pm opk was another dark negative, this is the same as what I had the other day. So does that mean the surge could have been last night and I missed it? I hope I did ovulate at some point anyway! If I ovulate tomorrow my due date would be 1st June, our wedding anniversary. Cute!

I second seeing the bumps everywhere, it sucks. Those pregnant bumps will be us next year, it has to be!

So what's everyone up to this weekend? Annie's just been put to bed so were waiting on an Indian and about to watch some breaking bad. Then maybe DTD if I can seduce hubby again :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie, you might have ovulated sometime early morning and caught the end of the surge. Either way, if you BD early enough today you shouldn't miss it.


----------



## Munchkin30

So ladies this is where we are on Saturday 7th September. Literati is testing soon and there are lots of us testing in the next week and a half so exciting times for some of us. As always if I've missed anyone out or got it wrong let me know. Love you all xx

Celine - waiting to mc :cry:

Literati - 12dpo

Garfie - 6dpo

Munchkin - 4dpo

CJJM - 3dpo

Anniebobs - ov day! :happydance:

Itsawonder - cd11 waiting for ov

Elizabean - cd4

Penguin - cd1 again :(


----------



## penguin1

Looks good to me. Thanks munchkin! I did stop bleeding today, had some brownish spotting this morning and nothing today. I took an OPK this am and noticed my test line is almost as dark as the reference line. Hmmm. I haven't tested in like 3 days cuz there was no test line before, so....maybe its an O and not cd2?


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes I had bleeding quite close to ov this month, like cd12 I think? And it was proper blood. Keep an eye on toss opks hon x


----------



## ItsAWonder

Muchkin - thanks for keeping this list going - I don't know how you keep up. I am cd 11 today. The only digitals I could get recently are the one that have a blinking smiley before the solid smiley. It was blinking this morning so I will keep you all posted.

Penguin- I hope the meds work for you.

I will reread everyone's stories soon so I catch everything but:

Celine - you will get your number three. At least what you have gone through has gotten DH on board and he will be stoked when all finally works if your favor.

Annie - that OPK looked pretty good to me. As someone else said it could have been that you caught the end of your surge. Hope it works out.

Garfie - 6 dpo already - that's great!! Hope you tww goes by quickly.

Re: our anniversary. We have a really busy weekend with work for DH and helping with a race for me. On the day of our anniversary we will probably go to dinner at a restaurant that we love. The chef/owner cooked for our wedding. Other than that not much. We are not big celebrators. Usually people here travel during off seasons (fall and spring) so we will probably go on a vacation in October or November and will celebrate more then. I think we will head to the desert to go mt. biking/hiking/camping.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks for doing a list again, Munchkin! It helps so much to see everyone's progress in a list like that. I should just clarify that, while my chart claims I am 11DPO, I do still believe I am 12DPO. My stupid chart changed it on me and it never changed back, but I really think I'm right (and if I'm not...whatever...I like seeming further along)! :)

Penguin - That is so weird that now you have a +opk. Your body is sooo confusing! Better get BDing!


----------



## celine

Most of that list is waiting on good, woohoo exciting times in the next few weeks :)

Me - still no bleeding, the other night i had a dream that i gave birth to a baby boy and last nighti dremt i started to mc but i had this long umbellical corn coming out? So its def on my mind. Going out Sat night with girlies and looking forward to drinking and having a good old naughty time while i still can :) i do hope we all have our bfps by christmas. Oh and last night i made sushi cos i can! And drank some wine, things i will miss eventually :)

Hope you all having a gd weekend, looking forward to testng week with literati! Tx for doing the lost munchkin


----------



## Munchkin30

Itsawonder - the anniversary idea sounds lovely, nice to keep it low key and personal. As oh and I aren't married we don't have an anniversary as such but we like to mark the 7th October when we met. I think it's 7 years this year! I've changed your cd x

Penguin how are you? Any more bleeding or ate you on ov watch now?

Literati - I've changed your date too. We all want to be as far along as we can. My mw gave me a due date 3 days off what I thought it was in my last pregnancy and I got very annoyed and made her change it!! Come on , when are you testing??

Celine it sounds like you're doing amazingly, how brave you are! I saw the pics of your sushi, looks amazing, wish I was that clever!! When do you have your next appointment?

AFM I am feeling less positive this month. My temps are rubbish, just hovering on the coverline and after the first half of my cycles temps being such a mess I'm not feeling good about this month now. 

I also posted a thread about how you'd announce your rainbow baby especcially on Facebook whilst still acknowledging your angel baby? I was waiting til 12 weeks to put my pregnancy on Facebook so never did as I lost at 12 weeks and id announce the next pregnancy after my 12 week scan too. How could you do it posituvely whilst letting everyone know the journey you've been on, how it should've been sooner etc??.


----------



## Munchkin30

Now I'm depressed :( just asked ff to find charts that match my pre and post ov temps, ov day and cover line, and only 9% resulted in pregnancy. Boo :(


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin thanks for doing a list again - I forget where everyone is unless they've just said it! Have you been accurate with your temps this month? I know you get up with the baby so unless its the same time every day you can't rely on that too much, plus so long as AF isn't here you're still in! I was 13 weeks and showing so a lot of people knew I was pregnant, I was at a christening with a lot of our friends at 12 weeks so it was hard to keep it a secret. I never announced on Facebook but think next time ill announce around 20 weeks, if I can keep quiet!

It's a wonder hope o shows for you soon, we could be testing around the same time!

This mornings test was a definite positive I reckon, what do you think? I wonder if my afternoon tests are a bit crap because I drink a lot of water, whereas in the morning I can manage to get quite dark pee!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - I agree with the other ladies, thanks for the list makes it a bit easier to know what stage we are all at :happydance: as for announcing it on FB I have never once go to do that yet:cry: Have you had your progesterone checked hun - if you are taking your temp correctly they are a bit close to the cover line:wacko: 

Celine - Any news today hun? - when is it you get in touch with the M/W again?:hugs: Of course it's on your mind hun that's normal - hope you have fun with the girlies :happydance:

Liter - So when are you planning on testing hun - my test date according to FF is Thursday - no way will I wait that long:haha:

CJ - How are you feeling hun?:hugs:

Annie - I don't expect a reply from you :winkwink:

ItsAWonder - Hope you have also been lining his men up hun :haha: It's also good that you have made plans into the future (usually when we do that I find out I'm pg:happydance:) - did I mention we were thinking of going to Thailand in April just looking to see if I can get an insurance in case I fall pregnant in the meantime :happydance: Loving what you are doing for your anniversary - our anniversary this year (3rd) was spent on a plane coming home :cry:

Eliza - Hope she's leaving the building - any other plans on what to do different this month?:flower:

Penguin - Could be O - do you temp? that's the only way to know for sure whether you have O'd or not:growlmad: - I have also had spotting around O time - I like to think it is the egg shooting out to get to it's destination - a very determined eggy :happydance:

AFM - I'm 7DPO with mega high temps - too high for me - am I sick? - I don't feel it, so will test tomorrow usually this high means pregnancy, but of course all bets are still off. High temps mean nothing without a BFP:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Annie - Deff a positive hun :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

garfie said:


> Annie - Deff a positive hun :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yay!! Just sorting Annie out with her lunch then will get her down for a nap ASAP! 

And that's fab news about your temps, how you feeling? I can't wait for your tests this week!


----------



## celine

Ive been thinking alot about how to acknoweldge my rainbow baby, actually if we are 12 weeks or more by ch ristmas (that means we have to conceive this mnth hmmm) or maybe not even...i would like to have christmas ornaments to represent them, i fou nd on etsy glass see through baubkes with a white feather in and maybe engrave the date on in black, i could use that picture ultimatley whenever in 2014 i get to annouce, i dont think i could mention the next baby without acknowleding the two we lost.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Gafie - good news about your temps! Can't wait to see your test results.

Celine - sounds like you are making the most out of a tough situation. Glad to hear you are getting together with friends and being naughty!

Munchkin - I keep for getting about the time change between us (me being in the U.S.). So, when it was 11 dpo for me yesterday your were already a day ahead. Too bad I can't just fly to Europe and make my wait go faster! Think it would work??? :)

Re: your temps - each time I was pregnant my temps hovered above cover line. They were flatlined too so this may be a good sign.

Annie - congrats about your positive OPK! We will be in the same timeframe.

On my end - solid smiley!! I will ovulate either Monday or Tuesday but, most likely Tuesday. Bd'ing every morning for now. Just in case it doesn't work I bought a new ski set up for this winter - skies, binding and boots. Pregnant or not I am going to have a great winter! (Although I hope I'm pregnant. If so, the skis will still be new next year!)


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I'm glad your mw changed your due date for you. With this last one I knew my due date based on LMP was 3 days off, and it drove me crazy. When you know so much about when you've Oved, it makes you a lot more certain about your exact due date!

Unfortunately, I caved and tested today to some bad news. BFN. :( I hadn't planned on testing at all, but when I took my temp and saw that it had gone up a fair bit, I got sort of hopeful and thought maybe some good news on a Sunday morning would be nice. Sadly, I instead got 2 BFNs and was very disappointed. I should definitely have at least a faint positive by 13 DPO, so I know I must be out. I might not even test tomorrow and just wait for AF to arrive...even though a small part of me remains slightly hopeful. :S

That's too bad your temps are so low this month. Mine have been really low for the TWW as well, which gave me a bad feeling right off the get-go. But as long as they are above coverline, you should be fine. Plus, I suspect your coverline might be at a weird spot this month since your temps were all over the place before Ov. So maybe that's what's throwing things off? 

I really don't know how to acknowledge your angel baby when you make your announcement without taking away from the good news, but I do think it's a good idea to acknowledge your loss. That was a baby too and (s)he deserves a mention. 

7 years is a long time to be together! Good job! Do you usually do something special? 

Annie - That definitely looks positive. That's quite likely that the morning works better for you for opk testing. Good luck with BDing!

Garfie - If you read above you'll see I tested today and got a BFN. :( I know I must be out now. Just waiting for AF to start tomorrow. :cry:

That is amazing that your temps are so high! I definitely think this must mean BFP. Woohoo! :happydance:

Celine - That's a good idea to get a Christmas ornament to remember your angel babies by. It's definitely important to acknowledge the babies you've lost. I do hope we're all preggers by Christmas time this year. :( 


ItsAWonder - That's exciting that you'll be ovulating in the next day or two! You have great chances for BDing this way. Good luck...I hope this is your month!


----------



## Elizabean

Munchkin30 said:


> Hi Elizabean. So sorry she got you :( onwards and upwards, time for a fresh month ahead! How long was your LP in the end?

11 days LP in the end. So not too short, but I was so convinced I had a million signs of a BFP! I actually made a note of them this month so I can refer back in future and stop myself from becoming too crazy :wacko:



Munchkin30 said:


> celine said:
> 
> 
> Munchkin when i start bleeding i want all your ov tips like eatingnpineapple! (For whatagan?) and i too also swear not to test early...
> 
> He he! It's meant to be good for implantation so you eat lots of raw pineapple including the core from 1dpo to 5dpo. You are meant to eat one over the 5 days but this month i'm going for at least 2!
> (Click to expand...

I wonder if you could make a juice including the core? The core isn't too bad if you slice it really thin though.



garfie said:


> So just wondering how old you lovely ladies are - am I the oldest I am ahem 42 years young:blush:

I am 28 trying for baby # 1. DH is 32 and we have been together about 8 and a half years. We only plan on having one child for several reasons, but mainly because I have type 1 diabetes. I have been working with my dr for the past 3 years or so to get optimal levels for a pregnancy. I have heard that it can be very stressful when it comes to food and medication as the hormones mess everything up and is classified as a "high risk" pregnancy (I don't feel high risk though!)



garfie said:


> Eliza - Hope she's leaving the building - any other plans on what to do different this month?:flower:
> 
> X

AF has been extra awful this time around, some of the cramps were worse than the MC, and I have a pretty high pain threshold. Flow has been pretty heavy too. I woke up on Thursday morning and could hardly get out of bed because of the pain, but I had to go to work, so I took some ibuprofen. I don'T think I'd eaten enough to absorb it, so I got horrible stomach pains that only went away on Sunday and I was too scared to take any more painkillers for my cramps in case it made my stomach worse! 

I was planning on SMEP this month, and DH has been briefed on the requirements, but I just remembered that DH is having surgery on his sinus this Thursday! Argh, hopefully he will feel a bit better by O time, but I would feel pretty mean pressuring him if his face hurts too much!

Fingers crossed we all have BFP's by Christmas. I want it so badly that it hurts :cry:


----------



## penguin1

celine said:


> Ive been thinking alot about how to acknoweldge my rainbow baby, actually if we are 12 weeks or more by ch ristmas (that means we have to conceive this mnth hmmm) or maybe not even...i would like to have christmas ornaments to represent them, i fou nd on etsy glass see through baubkes with a white feather in and maybe engrave the date on in black, i could use that picture ultimatley whenever in 2014 i get to annouce, i dont think i could mention the next baby without acknowleding the two we lost.

What a wonderful idea celine! That way, during Christmas you can tell your children about the siblings lost while decorating the tree. Very nice!


----------



## penguin1

garfie said:


> Munchkin - I agree with the other ladies, thanks for the list makes it a bit easier to know what stage we are all at :happydance: as for announcing it on FB I have never once go to do that yet:cry: Have you had your progesterone checked hun - if you are taking your temp correctly they are a bit close to the cover line:wacko:
> 
> Celine - Any news today hun? - when is it you get in touch with the M/W again?:hugs: Of course it's on your mind hun that's normal - hope you have fun with the girlies :happydance:
> 
> Liter - So when are you planning on testing hun - my test date according to FF is Thursday - no way will I wait that long:haha:
> 
> CJ - How are you feeling hun?:hugs:
> 
> Annie - I don't expect a reply from you :winkwink:
> 
> ItsAWonder - Hope you have also been lining his men up hun :haha: It's also good that you have made plans into the future (usually when we do that I find out I'm pg:happydance:) - did I mention we were thinking of going to Thailand in April just looking to see if I can get an insurance in case I fall pregnant in the meantime :happydance: Loving what you are doing for your anniversary - our anniversary this year (3rd) was spent on a plane coming home :cry:
> 
> Eliza - Hope she's leaving the building - any other plans on what to do different this month?:flower:
> 
> Penguin - Could be O - do you temp? that's the only way to know for sure whether you have O'd or not:growlmad: - I have also had spotting around O time - I like to think it is the egg shooting out to get to it's destination - a very determined eggy :happydance:
> 
> AFM - I'm 7DPO with mega high temps - too high for me - am I sick? - I don't feel it, so will test tomorrow usually this high means pregnancy, but of course all bets are still off. High temps mean nothing without a BFP:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I have not been temping. I got my full blown AF while at the town parade today. :growlmad: I had to walk from one end of town to the very end of the other side because my DD was in the parade for girl scouts. But at least I know where I am in my cycle when I go to see my Dr tomorrow. Maybe he can give me the script for my Femara and I can start it cd5! Its so frustrating cuz the last 2 cycles I get one little spot then nothing for a day and a half and then full blown when I least expect it! Grrrr!


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean said:


> Fingers crossed we all have BFP's by Christmas. I want it so badly that it hurts :cry:

I know how you feel. :hugs: This journey has been so tough on all of us. I never could have imagined my TTC journey would be so hard. All I want to do is be a mommy. :( Why is it so difficult? I'll hope and pray you get to be a mom very soon! 

That makes sense why you're only going to have one kid since you are "high risk." That really sucks having to worry about levels and whatnot during pregnancy. I know it's not nearly the same thing, but I have a thyroid disorder and have to worry about keeping my levels at an ideal level for pregnancy, and we'll have to constantly monitor it throughout my pregnancy and probably up my med dose. Even that feels stressful to me, so I can't imagine all that you'll have to think about and deal with for your pregnancy. But it's so great that you take such good care of yourself and I know you will have a very healthy pregnancy and your diabetes shouldn't get in the way at all! :)


----------



## jelly tots

Hi all, I had my 12 week scan on 26 August, discovered mmc, baby had stopped developing around 5/6 weeks. Ended up having a natural m/c the next day (was already spotting and was progressively getting darker with more cramps the weekend before my scan).
Anyways bleeding stopped last Monday and spotting has got less each day.
Hpt has been getting lighter and had a proper squinty line last night. If I was testing for ttc purposes I wouldn't trust it as a line.
So we started dtd last night and Husbandface is really up for it every night until I get pregnant again apparently lol. 
I've been having cramp pains on one side but they are a little more painful than ov usually is. I don't have any opks as found they never worked for me when I was ttc for my little monkey. Hoping things are just a bit more pronounced since the mc and will all settle down. Got the other ov symptoms too like bad headaches, wanting to drink lots of water etc.
So when should I use as my cut off point to test? 27th September as month after mc??


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi jelly tots :wave: sorry about your loss. I'd say if you think you're oing now then you'd be able to test in 2 weeks. Good luck for this cycle, I'm also going for it before AF and am hopefully oing now.

Eliza that sucks your AF was a tough one, I have heard they can be messed up for a while after mc. I hope it's your last for the next 9 months. 

I like the bauble idea, we bought one of those etched glass ones for dd it's adorable. For this baby I bought myself a ring with the due date birthstone in it (amethyst) I only wear my wedding and engagement ring so this is really special. I hope were all pregnant by Christmas too, I have to be pregnant by November otherwise I'd need to wait (holiday booked next September) who am I kidding, ill be gutted if I'm not pregnant in the next two weeks!

Literati I'm so sorry about the bfn, but don't give up hope yet! I really hope the :witch: stays away.


----------



## garfie

Hi Jelly - So sorry you find yourself here and so sorry for your loss:hugs: if you are O you will be able to test in two weeks as Annie says :happydance:

Eliza - My first AF kicked my ass - she was sooooo much heavier than I was used to - I think because of all the pain I'd already been through that my AF pain was mild in comparison I also got a headache (something I very rarely get) damn hormones:growlmad:

Literati - How are you today hun - hope she is staying away:happydance:

AFM - As you can see ladies my temps are still up, I've still got cramping and I woke up gagging this morning:wacko: so I did a cheapie and at the moment it is a squinter - of course I am not calling it a BFP yet as I know as well as the next person a lot can go wrong at this stage - but obviously I am also trying to remain optimistic that this is it:happydance:

I will try and post for you all to see:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Squint and you may see;) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Anniebobs

Yay garfie :happydance: I definitely see something!!! I am so excited for you. Really hope this is it! Are you testing again tomorrow? How many dpo are you now?


----------



## garfie

Thanks Annie - Am I testing tomorrow - er let me think about that one:winkwink:

I am only 8DPO - so you can understand me being cautious - things have just felt off this month I have terrible cramping for days now and the temps are still up there.

I am hoping this is it - but also I have been through enough to realise anything can happen so for now I am cautiously pregnant:haha: sssssshhhhhh

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

I really really hope this is it for you! :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie - amazing news! At 8dpo even being able to see it on a pic is good! We really need a good BFP on this thread, i sooo hope it sticks! But don't stress if you're tests aren't getting darker over a few days, it can take ages and a bfp is a bfp! :happydance:

Welcome Jelly. Sorry you're here but glad you're here if you know what i mean. Fab your OH is ready for the challenge ahead. Are you temping at all? I'd have found it really hard to spot ov in the first cycle without opks and temping but so longas your just bding lots you'll be alright i'm sure!!

Literati have you tested again? Remember even at 13/14dpo a lot of people still don't get bfp's. You might just be one of them.

Celine :hugs: when is your next appointment? Your body is doing an amazing job keeping the tiny one safe, so sad :(

Annie how's the bding going?

AFM i'm feeling a bit more positive now. 

I spent last night analysing and superimposing all my charts and although the chart for my pregnant cycle with my dd 2.5 years ago had very high temps, since ttc again this is my highest coverline, they've been slowly creeping up. I didn't however temp the month i got my last BFP. Anyway, my temps look like all my other cycles really so after googing causes and symptoms of progesterone deficiency for hours i'm starting to relax again now! Although i'm still not feeling very positive about this cycle. 

At 6DPO i'm about to start symptom spotting so look out!!

In other news i got back from my trip to London to find my OH has decorated our new playroom! It's amazing, he's worked so hard. So i'm a happy mummy today xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Jelly - sorry for your loss. Like everyone said, test in about two weeks and good luck this cycle.

Garfie - congrats on what looks like an early BFP!! Fingers crossed that this is it!!!

Looks like I will ovulate tomorrow so hoping everything lines up this month...


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay Its A Wonder - hope you're cracking on!

I'm symptom spotting ALREADY. sore boobs but possibly not in the usual pre af way?? And i've been a bit icky and constipated today. I know it's all rubbish but it keeps me busy ;)


----------



## Literati_Love

Jelly - Very sorry about your loss. :( That's good you're at least feeling up to trying again already. If you ovulated today then you should be able to test around 23rd of September or sooner. How long is your LP usually?

Annie - Thanks...but I think it's over. AF hasn't shown up yet, but I had a drastic temp drop and got a BFN again. I know it's just a matter of time now. I expect AF to show sometime either this evening or first thing tomorrow morning. 

Me too...I say I want to be pregnant by Christmas, but really I am going to scream and throw a tantrum if I'm not pregnant by October!!! I really want to be *done* my first trimester before Christmas (for obvious reasons to all of us, I'm sure)... so in order for that to happen I'll have to conceive this month. Eek...so much pressure. I hope you get your BFP in a couple weeks!


Garfie - I'm doing ok but I know that AF is coming now. :( Blah. I really hoped this was my month.

That is amazing about your "squinter." Congrats! I can't wait to see it get darker and darker. That really is incredible you already have a line at 8DPO. 

Munchkin - I'm glad after your night of analyzing and googling that you are starting to relax again. Your temps aren't usually so close to coverline so I'm sure it's not a progesterone deficiency. Maybe it's just a weird month. Your temps still confirm you've oved, so that is what is important. Can't wait to hear all your symptom spotting this month. ;) When will you start testing? That is amazing that your hubby decorated your playroom! What a sweetie. 

Celine - How are you holding up? :hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

Fabulous line garfie, looking forward to seeing it getting darker.

Thanks everyone, heres hoping we Get lots of lovely bfps before christmas. although im another one hoping to be over the first 12 weeks before christmas so we can announce. after this time i definitely wont even be telling family, its so hard informing them whats happened i do to want to do that again. I'm not temping this cycle unfortunately, the battery in my thermometer died over the last two years. Will be getting another when af comes. I've got a whole stack of ic's from last week as had no idea when is get my -ve although since the scan my body seems to have caught up quite quickly. Very sure I am about to ov as loads of watery type cm. Husbandface even commented in the fact. I'm determined this time I won't look into things too much and just go with the flow. 
Hehehe who's kidding, by the end of next week I'll be crazy symptom spotting lady lol

Hope everyone is doing well and promise to catch up on what you are all up to over the next day or so :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi jelly tots. Love your positive attitude. Hope you get your Christmas dream! And yes keep the BDing going, you never know!

Literati sorry you think you're out :( if you start planning for next month at least you can plan for a fresh start and if the witch never shows up then you're on cloud 9!!

Celine where are you honey? Xxx

Garfie - weeing on much today?? Keep us posted ASAP!

AFM it's 1 week til testing :happydance: but my chart is still depressing me. I mean I obviously ovulated from the chart I just hate those flat temps :( if I compare my temps on ff it's not looking good, pregnancy charts just don't look like mine :( boo. I feel like this month I've done everything, all our vits and supplements, lots of testing and BDing, we really deserve this bfp and its not going to happen :( anyway that's my pity party for today.


----------



## celine

Im here but hiding :) still nothing, mw sais she will call tomorrow to see if anything has happened although this morning i might of seen something pink not usre? Wen i wiped again it was clear so still waiting.


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies

Well it must have been a dud/evap/crap test whatever you want to call it.:growlmad:

The kids can still see it - but now I'm as convinced as hubby that it's my eyes playing tricks:wacko:

Although he did move into the spare room last night - complaining I was hot (he only does this when I am pregnant) so who knows this is the second time in as many nights:winkwink:

Slight temp dip - nothing else to report, still got cramping (but that has been there since 4DPO) boobs are a bit tender - having some terrible nightmares (have been for last few days):cry:

Anyway will see if I can get into town today and pick up a Superdrug one (I trust them tests) for tomorrow:happydance:

Thanks for your continued support ladies:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

celine said:


> Im here but hiding :) still nothing, mw sais she will call tomorrow to see if anything has happened although this morning i might of seen something pink not usre? Wen i wiped again it was clear so still waiting.

Celine hun do you check up there? - sometimes it takes a while for it to come down - like when O is happening. I really hope it is your body doing what it should do - so much better if you can avoid medical intervention still thinking of you and sending BIG :hugs: if you saw pink I think you did we are all experts on what comes out of our bodies and are so in tune with them I'm sure all ladies who are on this thread agree:flower:

Hope you are drinking plenty:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Garfie. Sorry you didn't wake up to a glaring bfp thus morning but remember you're only 9dpo!! It's still stupid early and the bfp yesterday might have just been more concentrated urine than today and you'll get a better bfp tomorrow. It takes 48 hrs for levels to double x


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> Im here but hiding :) still nothing, mw sais she will call tomorrow to see if anything has happened although this morning i might of seen something pink not usre? Wen i wiped again it was clear so still waiting.

Oh hon it's all so rubbish :( I'm sure you know what's happening with your body though. If there's still not much by tomorrow if I were you I'd still go for medical intervention, I just wouldn't be able to bear the wait and I found medical management very positive in a wierd way. I don't know though, it's so hard. I saw the amazing pic of your babies. So gorgeous! Keep us posted honey we're all thinking of you x x


----------



## celine

Tx garfie & munckin, yea my kids are really grgeous <3 didnt think i shoud be drinking more fluid to pee more doh! Right now m feeling nder the weather, had a rotten night sleep, went to bed at 9:30 and usually kids sleep thru but i was up every 1- hours with them! Feeling like flu s on the way :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh poor you :( although with what your body's going through I'm not surprised you're run down. I had the worst cold ever after my miscarriage, I think it was due to mental and physical stress and not sleeping well. Maybe your oh could take the night shift everyday (although I've never managed that with my oh!) 

Massive :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

I didn't mean everyday!! I meant tonight :)


----------



## garfie

So Ladies I have my tests for tomorrow - though not feeling very hopeful after this mornings result:cry:

Not bad I thought £6.00 for 4 Superdrug Tests that should keep me going for a while (well at least four days:haha:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Garfie i agree with munchkin and im very hopeful for you :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Celine I hope you don't get ill, that's all you need. I was ill last week I think it was just because I was so run down after the mc. Try and take care of yourself and like Munchkin said see if your husband can take the nightshift for you. What are your plans if things don't progress? I can vouch for the eprc, after bleeding for a 10 days and still not progressing it was such a relief for it all to be over. Physically anyway. :hugs:

Garfie it is so early, fingers crossed the superdrug test will show that line tomorrow!

Munchkin what are your symptoms today? Don't stress over the temps too much (I know, impossible!). When are you testing?

I'm itching to test already, I am wishing the days away! Luckily I'm busy with work so it's not been too bad.


----------



## celine

Anniebobs likely tomorrow we will choose medical intervention, the baby died like 4 weeks ago now and im ready to get it over with as happy as i am that my body is clinging to it for dear life.


----------



## Anniebobs

celine said:


> Anniebobs likely tomorrow we will choose medical intervention, the baby died like 4 weeks ago now and im ready to get it over with as happy as i am that my body is clinging to it for dear life.

I don't blame you for wanting it over with now :hugs: hopefully soon you'll be able to start to move on


----------



## Munchkin30

Anniebobs I'm waiting to test til 13dpo after last month squinting at ICs like a crazy lady! Also last time I got a bfp at 11dpo and I didn't really feel pregnant til I'd missed my period anyway so it was just really stressful! I WANT to test at 9dpo which is Thursday but hey ho!! I'm getting some fairly good boob pain today and some twinges so the symptom spotting begins!!


----------



## celine

Ok i wont need medical intervention, looks like mc is startng on its own yeay, never thought id be this excited at the thought of blood. No spotting ( well im wearng like hot pink underwear so!) but when i wiped i got full on pinky so its starting at last!


----------



## garfie

Celine - I thought it would after what you said this morning - it's kind of bittersweet isn't it.:wacko:

So pleased you don't have to medical intervention as I had a feeling you would prefer natural.

So make sure you drink plenty, have plenty of painkillers on hand, put the fancy knickers away for another day:haha:

Most of all sending you HUGE :hugs: to let you know I am thinking of you and hoping it will all be over very soon without to much discomfort:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh honey :( so sorry but so glad you're nearing the beginning of your next journey. Yes don't be shy with the painkillers but only paracetamol or codeine, no aspirin or ibuprofen. And yes lots and lots of water and comforting things! Is oh around a bit the next few days to help with the little ones? Many :hugs: here if you need us x x


----------



## celine

I think dh is working from home tomorrow, i have a girlie night planned for sat and i plan on drinking my sorrows away! Ill just take it easy and take the paracetomol as needed. It is a sigh of relief more than sadness. 
Ok no fancy knickers! Ve already brought down my sexy lingeree from my bridal shower years ago for when my mum leaves woohoo.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Literati - sorry you think you are out but I hope that's not the case.

Garfie - I agree with Munchkin - you are only 9 dpo. It could easily be the urine concentration. Fingers crossed that it was a true positive!

Celine - hang in there. I remember reading that parsley tea can bring on AF, I wonder if it can do the same for m/c. It causes the uterus to contract. Maybe try reading up on it online. I don't think it can harm you in any way. Same with Raspberry Leaf tea.

Munchkin - One week to go! I always feel like the second week goes by more slowly than the first but, hang in there. You will know soon!

Penguin - how are things going with you? Have you been able to catch up with your doctor?

Jelly tots - great attitude. Keep us posted!

Annie - any progress?

On my end - ovulation should occur today. Not temping anymore so won't back it up but, it has always come the day after I get a negative afternoon OPK. We bd every other day from cd 6, 8, 11 (skipped 10 b/c we were tired) 12, 13 and 14. Typically try not to bd 4 days in a row but got my positive OPK in the AM of CD12. Wearing my rose quartz and moonstone today and hoping they bring some fertile vibes! Also went for acupuncture last night.

Doing a remodel on our house so trying not to stress about that. Kitchen paint is done, bathroom almost done, tile and casing ripped out, bathroom vanity, counter top and cabinets installed. Still need to finish ripping out kitchen cabinets, install the new ones, cut and install new casing, tile the entry way, have the counter top installed in kitchen, paint the living room etc. Luckily our place is really small or this project would be a lot more daunting!


----------



## celine

Itsawonder post before and after pics! We did our kitchen thismpast Feb, should make the tww fly by!

Me - im having an aweful time with thenkids, after last night being up every 1-2 hours last night they were monsters today, tonight both refusee lasagne :( fought me tooth and nail, little girl being such a brat and i lost it and they are bith in bed early! I think little man is snoring aready, they are both still knackered from busy weekend and busy Monday afternoon birthday party. Still they were both so mean :(

Lucky for me i can have a glass of wine!


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh celine it sounds like you are doing so well. Children are infuriating sometimes, especcially when you're struggling. My dd has been really hard work today, really clingy and whingeing, and she was so hungry when I was cooking dinner I have her a packet of mini cheddars which pretty much was all she are for dinner ! Bad mummy. How is the bleeding now? How are you feeling xx


----------



## garfie

Just a quick check in before bed how are things celine BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - Your chart and symptoms still seem super hopeful. I bet you'll get a clearer BFP tomorrow! 

Celine - Sorry to hear that you are still in this waiting game but it is positive that it appears to be starting naturally. I hope you're doing okay, emotionally. A girls' night sounds very good for you. I hope you can make it until then! Also sorry that your kids were being troublesome today. :( 

Munchkin - Did your coverline suddenly change? Your chart is looking quite good now. I am feeling hopeful for you! This had better be your month! Although, I will be a bit jealous if it is. :blush:


ItsaWonder - Thanks, but I'm out for sure now. AF arrived today. Blech. Hopefully next month...

Sounds like your BD timing is amazing this month...so good luck finishing off that marathon and then enduring the TWW! 

So, as I said to IAW, AF officially started this morning. :( I knew for sure I was out because of my temp drop and testing, so that sort of helped ease me into the disappointment. Obviously it really sucks and now I feel like I am infertile since we had our timing perfect and I just don't get it. I don't get why there's only a 20% chance of getting pregnant every month. It just ISN'T RIGHT! And I'm about ready to snap! I had an absolutely horrific day at work and I spent most of the day crying in my office, so that was awful. I just want to be pregnant and go on mat leave already. That way I can finally have my baby and ALSO not have to be at crappy work for a year. :(


----------



## celine

<3literati im so sorry for af :( its so frustrating, i keep trying to block out that i should be having my gender scan this month its killer. I dont even go there in my mind as it just hurts.

Munchkin good to know im not alone with frustrating kids! I love them to death but last night was so bad! Oh and i agree your chart is looking good...hope you can hold out haha before testing :)

Garfie good luck cant wait to hear about todays test :)

Me - im excited to start counting today as cd1. The bleeding is not shy, there are lotsbof tiny clots. Im confident ill pass the sac etc by tonight. I cant help but try to work out my edd if today is cd1 (tryng not to!) of course i dont know when ill ov but looking forward to pos after the bleeing. Also ive just gotten oregnant two cycles in a row...its chancy to think it will happen so soon again.


----------



## Elizabean

Munchkin30 said:


> Hi Garfie. Sorry you didn't wake up to a glaring bfp thus morning but remember you're only 9dpo!! It's still stupid early and the bfp yesterday might have just been more concentrated urine than today and you'll get a better bfp tomorrow. It takes 48 hrs for levels to double x

I have my fingers crossed for you Garfie :baby:



Munchkin30 said:


> Oh poor you :( although with what your body's going through I'm not surprised you're run down. I had the worst cold ever after my miscarriage, I think it was due to mental and physical stress and not sleeping well.

I had an awful cold too after my MC, I wonder if that is something that has ever been researched or looked into? I was so miserable, I called it the man flu!



celine said:


> Ok i wont need medical intervention, looks like mc is startng on its own yeay, never thought id be this excited at the thought of blood. No spotting ( well im wearng like hot pink underwear so!) but when i wiped i got full on pinky so its starting at last!

I'm glad you have some signs of moving forward Celine. Remember we ar all here for you :hugs:



Literati_Love said:


> So, as I said to IAW, AF officially started this morning. :( I knew for sure I was out because of my temp drop and testing, so that sort of helped ease me into the disappointment. Obviously it really sucks and now I feel like I am infertile since we had our timing perfect and I just don't get it. I don't get why there's only a 20% chance of getting pregnant every month. It just ISN'T RIGHT! And I'm about ready to snap! I had an absolutely horrific day at work and I spent most of the day crying in my office, so that was awful. I just want to be pregnant and go on mat leave already. That way I can finally have my baby and ALSO not have to be at crappy work for a year. :(

Literati, I am so sorry this wasn't your month. 
That was me a week ago, down to the crying in my office, its the absolute worst. 

I honestly feel like my body betrays me every month by not conceiving, then gives me a horrible AF just to spite me.

What do you do for work?


----------



## Elizabean

OOH, and I meant to say hi to Jelly Tots, I'm sorry for your loss and that you had to join us here, but welcome :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow celine you sound amazingly positive! The only thing to do is look forward. And actually you might not have lost any time, you may still not be pregnant after your first miscarriage so maybe this was a practice run for your real rainbow? I also know you probably don't feel as positive as you're telling us but that's ok x hope the bleeding is what it should be today. Will you have a scan to check everything's gone? I know just what you mean about wirking out due dates etc, i even worked out mine before i went into hosputal for the miscarriage! positive thinking. will you try again straight away? X

Garfie any news?

Literati so sorry AF came. And yes I totally understand. You think you've done everything right and in any other part of life you'd get the results you deserve from all that hard work! So it stinks when you still don't get the 'prize' at the end. And yes I get the work thing. If I hadn't had my first misvarriage I could've stopped in November!! BUT when we do get our rainbow babies we'll be thinking 'if I'd have had the first baby I'd be back at work by now and I get another x months off. Yay'.
Your time will come and if you look at FFs stats, there are far more bfps post miscarriage so the odds are in our favour. And now you're looking at a June baby. How cool would that be?? But yes it's rubbish :(


----------



## Munchkin30

AFM I've had a bit of a nose bleed today and lots of cramps yesterday (although they could be from my dd jumping on me and making me do sit ups. Lol!) 

Celine My chart is totally screwed! I got rid of my cd15 temp which lowered my coverline to where it is now so it started looking better. Then I realised my settings were still on research instead of advanced as it should be then when I changed it it doesn't even recognise ovulation. So I changed it back to research and then today I added today's temp, a little higher than the others, and it changed my ov day from cd16 to cd18! So I've now manually set my ov day and coverline. Screw fertility friend! X


----------



## jelly tots

Hi all, hope those waiting to test are okay and time isn't going too slowly.

Celine hope you are okay, huge hugs and fabulous you are soo positive still.

Literati so sorry af came, fx for this next cycle.

Garfie hope your okay and the lines will get darker for you. Could indeed be concentration coupled with only being a few days early to test properly iykwim

Sorry if missed anyone out

Afm, well had an early night last night (as in went to bed at 9pm after bake off) I felt horrendous like a bad cold/virus or something was coming, still feel a bit crap this morning.
Hoping it was ov this week as had the most awful dream, I had just moved house so boxes were everywhere and was unpacking then the next minute I was being rushed to hospital for a c-section when I was saying I wanted my home birth. Woke up sweating.
Plan to test end of next week and then every couple of days til af comes. 
Just thought if we do conceive in the next few weeks they will be due around monkeys birthday :/ still that's not a hugely bad thing, they can have a joint party lol. Well me and my sister had to and there was a month between our birthdays.


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh and I've just changed it to fertility awareness method and my ov and cl are right where I think they should be. I feel like I cheated a bit though but I'm sure I'm right about ov day and cl so I don't care!


----------



## jelly tots

nothing like tweaking your chart to make it look better. If it makes you feel more hopeful then that's fine.
Glad it's looking better now. All these modes are confusing to me I just keep it on whatever its set at, although might have to make up a new email address so can get the 30 day free upgrade to tell me all that extra stuff. Think will have to get a new thermometer as I'm feeling left out of the chart hoo ha....eBay here i come lol


----------



## Munchkin30

jelly tots said:


> nothing like tweaking your chart to make it look better. If it makes you feel more hopeful then that's fine.
> Glad it's looking better now. All these modes are confusing to me I just keep it on whatever its set at, although might have to make up a new email address so can get the 30 day free upgrade to tell me all that extra stuff. Think will have to get a new thermometer as I'm feeling left out of the chart hoo ha....eBay here i come lol

Yes I don't know why it's being so rubbish this month. I think it's because my pre ov temps were so crazy for no reason! I don't always temp, in over 3 years of charting I think I've only temped properly 5 months. But after this misvarriage I really want to know what my body's doing, I don't think I'd trust it at all without temping. But it gives you another thing to obsess about which might be bad!! 
I really hope you ov'd and you caught the eggy. Testing will be crazy not knowing what dpo you are but eventually you've either got to get AF or bfp!! Xxx


----------



## jelly tots

Something else to obsess over can be a good thing lol, stops me whinging at oh about lack of symptoms or otherwise lol.

Aye, I've never charted much either then the one time I decided not to I fell pregnant straight away. the first cycle after is always hard, whether it be after birth or mc. As at the time you don't think about tracking so pointless halfway through to begin properly. Plus such mixed reviews in whether its so many days after passing the baby or so many days after stopping bleeding or getting that first -ve test. 
Just glad I've got 30+ ic's sitting in my drawer ready for the mad poas addiction I'm likely to have very soon :) x


----------



## celine

Jelly tota the is 2 weeks 2 days between my kids birthdays and i made them a joint party this year (and if i conceive in this or next cycle ill have 3 summer babies!)


----------



## garfie

Well Ladies

Tested this morning - deff BFN - so now I wait :coffee::coffee::coffee:

Hope I'm not waiting 7weeks like last time :growlmad: 

Of course to keep up this thread tradition I will test in the morning when I will be 11DPO - it's just my temps are still quite high that is what is giving me a glimmer of hope:dohh:

Celine - Hun I hope you are okay today and the discomfort was manageable:hugs:

Munchkin - Wow now your chart looks good, a nose bleed can be an early sign of pregnancy did you know that (of course you did:haha:)

Jelly - Can't wait until we can start obsessing over your ICs - it makes the tww go much quicker:happydance: I also had a dream about a c-section the night before last - I was in hospital and was watching one being performed and I was next but had the flattest tummy you ever saw:wacko: (haven't had one of them for a while:haha:) Also another of my weird dreams was I was taking my temp and the thermometer just kept going up and up and up:haha: so is pregnancy on my mind - it must be:winkwink:

Liter - Sorry she got you - I will probably be joining you soon BIG :hugs:

Love to all the other ladies, today I will crack on with some housework and prepping my avon books as tomorrow is my day for work:happydance: what are you ladies up to?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh Garfie sorry it's another bfn but with my dd I got a bfn at 10dpo and then bfp at 13dpo and your temps look fab!! No reason to not stay big fat positive!

Yes I know nosebleeds are an early pregnancy sign :haha: and honest I haven't been googling 'nosebleed 8dpo' all morning! :dohh: but the cause of nosebleeds is increased blood pressure and surely at 8dpo even if you were pregnant your blood pressure wouldn't have changed?? Anyway onwards and upwards in symptom spotting world!! 

Today it's "are my nipples looking darker?"

"Are my boobs a different shape?"

"I've only had 1 cup of tea, should I really need to pee this badly?"

"Is my cm usually this much at this stage?"

"Am I usually thus hungry just after breakfast?"

"Am I feeling nauseous??"

And the list goes on!! And it's only 9.17am :wacko:


----------



## celine

Haha i love the sympton spotting!
Garfie your temps are too fab for you to give up hope already xxx although it would be fab to have so many of us bee cycle buddies this mnth ;)


----------



## Anniebobs

Haha munchkin love the symptom spotting! I had nosebleeds from very early to about 6 weeks when I was pregnant with DD. And I never get nosebleeds so take it as a good sign!

Literati I'm so sorry you're out this month, it sucks that we only have a 20% chance each month. Like munchkin said you do everything right and then the odds are it'll still be a bfn. But it's a fresh start and one day closer to your bfp.

Celine you do seem so positive I really hope the bleeding will be over for you soon. Enjoy the wine while you can!

Garfie boo for the bfn but with the mc I got a bfn at 11dpo and bfp at 13dpo, with dd my very faint bfp was at 12dpo so I still feel positive you'll get yours this month! Your temps look great.

Eliza what's your plan of attack this month? Are you still doing the ferning thing? When's o expected?

Jelly tot I hope you did o, fingers crossed we'll both get bfps at the end of next week! 

Hope I didn't miss anyone...

As for me, nothing that I'd call a symptom yet but it's too soon anyway. Throwing myself into work so I'm keeping my mind off babies, I just want to be pregnant!! My best friend had her scan this morning, she's 12 1/2 weeks pregnant now. Im happy for her but just wish I was 17 weeks like I was supposed to be.


----------



## celine

Sweiously! Wehn i found i was preg a sexond time in july a friend was posting all over fb that she was 6/7 weeks...every frikken week she posts updates and how she feels etc. Today i am being bombarded on fb with her 3d scan of pics from every angle.

For real. I was never that flaunty


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh celine you just don't need that. Remember she probably doesn't understand the pain of loss, and hopefully she won't, but if she did she'd be far more sensitive. Just try and separate yourself. That's her story, this is yours. And I'm sure overall you'd rather be on yours ! X


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh Celine that's all you need :hugs: delete / hide her!


----------



## garfie

Celine - Block her for now - if it's too painful for you to see her status :hugs:

I did that a while ago me and another girl on my FB (she bought some kids toys off me) so not really a friend - but she added me:growlmad:

I'm not kidding you I read every whinge, every moan, every gripe she went through saw every scan pic (I was a week ahead of her) before I lost my baby number 2:cry: and I tell you it was a good job we had moved away from her town and away from the work shy slut (3 children to 3 different daddies, baby number 4 another daddy) or else I would have ended up cracking her one at that time!!:haha:

Now I like to think I could handle things a bit better - but you know what if I saw someone whinging again on my FB how I'm getting fat, nothing fits me etc I would block them too!!!!:haha:

So ladies I have decided I will test up until 14DPO and then if nothing I will go to the Docs - I have a plan now :happydance:

Munchkin - I never got nose bleeds - but one of my early signs was sneezing all to do with the blood vessels thinning in your nose - to help with your nose bleed I read you can put lip balm up there - does it work? - I don't know - maybe you can tell us:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie I think you are duffed, I was just comparing your chart with last months and your temps had already dropped by this time last month. I can't wait for the next few days tests!


----------



## garfie

:rofl: "Duffed" - Annie oh wow let's hope you are right, if my temps were lower I wouldn't be so excited:happydance:

I've never had them this high or consistent as I had a "maybe" test at 8DPO I put myself on my progesterone suppositories - so maybe this is why my temps are so high:shrug:

Although the other month when I used it (before baby died) it made absolutely no difference - just symptoms were more pronounced:shrug:

Confused muchly

:hugs:

X


----------



## ItsAWonder

Literati - so sorry you have been down. 20% is bullshit, I know. All I can tell myself is it's better to let any bad eggs shed each month because if they did fertilize, we would most likely miscarry again. Hang on until everything is healthy.

1 year Maternity Leave, really??? We get 12 weeks unpaid time off maximum.

Elizabean - where are you at in your cycle?

Garfie -your chart does look good....

Munchkin - hang in there. You will be testing soon!

Celine - I hope things progress quickly for you so you can try again as soon as you are ready.

AFM - dpo1. Of course, during my TWW I have a dinner to go to with investors of my husband's restaurant and they will be opening amazing wines and 3 weddings to attend. Will be worth not drinking if I get a positive at the end. :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfield I've been sneezing lots too! OH joked I had hay fever yesterday (I never get it but slightly make fun of his!) oh no, more symptom spotting :(


----------



## celine

Rushed to hospital with huge blood loss, was scary but home now, didnt want to stay over night. Blood loss slowed down, im on bedrest. Might need d&c tomorrow, hospital will call tomorrow to chat about it. :(


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww celine I hope you're ok, as you know that's what happened to me. After everything, the surgery wasn't that bad. I was just glad for it to all be over and not to have any more pain. Let us know how you get on tomorrow


----------



## Munchkin30

:hugs: celine. So glad you're ok x


----------



## ItsAWonder

So sorry Celine. That happened to me as well. We kept thinking it was over but I ended up in the hospital a few times. My doc and I were hoping it would stop on it's own. Like Annie, I also ended up having surgery. It was quick and easy and I felt 1,000 times better after. 30 minutes of cramping and that was it. I took it easy for a few days to be safe. It's not harmful to your body (I used to work in the field and have assisted in close to 10,000 procedures. Please let me know if you have any questions.)


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - Thanks. :( AF really sucks. And that is so hard that you would have been having your gender scan already. :( It is so tiring to watch the time pass when you know you would have been hitting a new milestone. 

Congrats on starting on CD1! I hope you can get pregnant again right away. Very sorry to hear you were in the hospital with so much bleeding. That must have been unpleasant. Let us know if you need the D&C and hopefully all goes well. :hugs: Hang in there...this will all be over before you know it. 

Elizabean - Thanks. It is too bad you can relate so well, but it is comforting to know you understand. I think I have had a similar thought before about it seeming like my body is trying to spite me with terrible AFs. I know my uterus gets VERY, VERY angry when I don't get it pregnant! :haha:

I am a Technical Writer. I like what I do, but lately my workplace and co-workers themselves have really made it a very unpleasant place to be. 

Munchkin - Thanks. Yeah, my due date would now be June 17th. I made a list today of all the perks of a June due date. It is getting pathetic how much I want this and can't stop thinking about it. I really hope this is my month. Your nosebleed and cramps sound like great pregnancy signs. I hope this is it for you! So weird about FF messing with your charts. I'm glad you've tweaked it back into submission! :haha:

By the way, have you officially stopped working altogether yet? I know you wanted to give your babysitter notice and all that. 

Also - your list of symptom spotting thoughts made me laugh! Love it! 

Jelly - Thanks. Sorry you're not feeling well and that you had a bad dream. I really hope you can conceive right away and have some happy things to dream about again. It isn't too too bad to have your children's birthdays close together. It is a good point that a joint party can make things easy. :) 

Garfie - I can't believe you're stuck with BFNs now. But your chart really does look amazing, so maybe that line is just shy. I'm sure it will show up soon! 

Annie - Thanks. The odds really do suck but I'll try not to let them get me down. I am sorry that you aren't where you're supposed to be. It's hard when friends reach those milestones that you should have already passed or been going through yourself. 

IAW - Yeah, I know I'm blessed here with our 1-year mat leaves. My workplace is require to give me that long of a leave of absence, unpaid. Then, if I have worked enough hours (which I have), I can apply for employment insurance and they supplement part of my income for me. It's not a lot, but it definitely is the only way I would survive. I can't imagine only having 12 weeks like you. I would have to quit my job! I want to breastfeed for the full year and there's no way I could do that with a full-time job! 

It is true that I don't want the bad eggs to fertilize. I want my body to at least wait til a really healthy one drops. But, is it too much to ask that that healthy one should drop this month? :shrug:

Welcome to the TWW and I hope all your not-drinking is worth it!


----------



## celine

I thought after a d&c its best to wait a cycle? Im so confused :(


----------



## jelly tots

Celine the only reason they say to wait a cycle is so they can date it, that's the reason they gave here in Scotland when I went into hospital for the same reasons. The midwife said I could try straight away no problems.

Garfie your chart looks good and the fact the suppositories are giving you a different reaction is a good thing too from what I'm reading. Getting excited for you. When are you next going to test?

It'sawonder fx for this new cycle, always the way when tww lands. Sodsaw unfortunately. I'm sure it will be worth it and you get the most fabulous bfp when you test. 

Literati there will be plenty of good eggys there just waiting patiently and I'm sure it will be one of them next.


----------



## garfie

Just popping in Ladies before I go to work:haha:

Celine - I hope everything goes smoothly for you hun :hugs:

AFM - Another BFN - what is going on, will test tomorrow of course with a cheapie:winkwink:

Have a lovely day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Tx ladiew, im still home, no d&c required unless the bleeding comes back, but i bled hardcore for almost 2 hours yesterday and when i passed the sac while i was on the loo after that the bleeding slowed down, maybe it was my body just trying to rid itself of that? 
Poor hubby checked on me every hour last night frightened id bleed to death but seriously the blood loss is so minimal compared to yesterday. Bedrest for me :) 

The hospital did mention that my next period may be heavier and to expect that...will call my usual mw to ask about ttc...i dont want to wait..if my body does this naturally again i see no reason why.


----------



## Celesse

I bled and bled and bled, needed an injection to stop the bleeding and an ERCP to get the last bits out. 

I managed to speak to the consultant and her whole team during ward round and specifically asked "Is there any physiological reason why I can't TTC straight away? Is there research that supports waiting a cycle?". She said her advice is to wait a cycle to come to terms with the miscarriage, but that there is no physical reason why you can't start trying straight away.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies,

Celine - hope you're resting well and feeling a bit better. I researched extensively after my mc and all i could find as a reason to wait was for dating purposes or emotional reasons. If your body isn't ready it won't get pregnant, that's the way i see it. In the olden days when people didn't even know they were having miscarriages it would have just been a very very heavy very late period and they wouldn't think anything of carrying on marital relations. ALso you have now already been pregnant in the first cycle after a miscarriage and quite correctly you're not blaming the mc on that. One of the main quesitons i asked myself when i was trying before AF was if i'd blame a subsequent mc on trying too soon. I say if you're happy go for it. 

Garfie - rubbish BFN's but your chart still looks fab! I didn't get a bfp with my dd til 13dpo and it can be lots later!

Literati - keep up the PMA!!

AFM i'm totally feeling preggers but i know how much by body tricks me EVERY month so i'm trying to ignore it all, alternating with overthinking all my symptoms so basically i'm going crackers!

Symptoms today include....

Breast pain
Tiredness (although i was up v early and twice in the night to pee - another symptom!)
I'm dead thirsty and peeing lots even when i've not drunk much.
Feeling nauseous (although that could be because i'm tired)
Woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose.
Still hungry after breakfast, empty stomach feeling.
Emotional

But as i say pretty much every month i dont' think i can possibly not be 'duffered' :haha: I feel so pregnant!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh and i've had a couple of random headaches, and i never get headaches!


----------



## celine

Love your chart munchkin! Garfie i afree ur chart still looks far too good to give up


----------



## Munchkin30

How are you feeling celine? I'm enjoying a brie and cranberry sandwich for my lunch, if it's the last one i'm allowed for a while i'll be very very happy!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Celine I'm glad to hear the bleeding has slowed on its own, hopefully that'll be it for you now. Rest while you can.

Munchkin I can't believe you still haven't tested! Your chart looks great and you have a lot of symptoms, I really hope this is your month.

Garfie I can't believe you got another bfn, your chart still looks brill though. It's only early days though, you might have only just implanted. I still reckon it's your month.

Literati 17th June sounds like a fab date, hopefully this will be your month.

It's a wonder where do you live? 12 weeks is so short! Is it paid at least? I'm self employed so I won't really be able to take mat leave next time but last time I took 10 months off, some was unpaid though.

I had a pretty emotional day yesterday, just was on the verge of tears all day for no reason. The mc feels like a lifetime ago now because I just try not to think about it, but actually it's only 5 weeks today since the spotting started.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Annie - I live in the U.S. We get 12 weeks unpaid. Technically it's only if there are more than 75 people in the company and if you live w/in a certain mile radius of work. It's only me and my boss so he does not have to honor it. Luckily, my boss is awesome and a good friend so he will give me the full 12 weeks, no questions asked. During my last m/c he gave me tons of time off as well whenever I was feeling ill or upset.

Celine - I am so glad to hear that the bleeding has slowed and I hope it's all over soon. My doc did ask me to wait for 2 AFs and this was not for dating purposes. His feeling is after 2 m/c's in 9 weeks the uterus needs time to heal. I did have a hysteroscope performed and it showed me how irritated my uterus actually was. Another pregnancy would not have survived if I got pg again. My first AF was actually really light, just spotting, so I would not have had enough of a lining either. I would really recommend getting a docs opinion on this based on your body's reaction to everything.

Munchkin - you are fantastic! Keep us posted on all that is happening!

Literati - I do hope your healthy egg is this month's egg! 

Everyone else - I am thinking of you all too :)

AFM - really glad I did not drink last night. My whole group is so hung over they can barely function. I was designated driver and just got to watch everyone go down. It was great fun and I feel fine this morning!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Annie. Yes my chart is looking better! But if i overlay it on my other charts it doesn't stand out, but it's early days, still only 9dpo which is why i'm not trusting any of my symptoms at all! FF wants me to test on Tuesday when i'll be 14dpo but i might give in at 13DPO! My LP last month was only 11 days so if i make it past 12dpo with no af i'll probably be rather excited! In the early days i often thought i was ok with the miscarriage but then the next minute i'd be sobbing over nothing. I'm still not OK with it, not sure i will be but the one thing that will get me close to it is holding my rainbow baby. I think this is the hardest thing we ever go through, even if it's that common it's still sooo hard.

It's a WOnder - well done for staying sober, i missed wine when i was pregnant but actually it was lovely to think i was never hungover!! I always think US maternity leave is barbaric. I'm not even on a contract and i get 6 weeks 90% pay and the rest of the 9 months at £125 a week. I had over a year off with my DD. I think it's terrible in US, especcially for breastfeeding. Total nightmare.

Celine - how are you feeling? It's a Wonder's advice is interesting, i'd hate hate hate to have to wait but if you could have one of those scanny things you could know if you were ok? It might be worth demanding to talk to a consultant.


----------



## Literati_Love

Jelly - Thanks! I sure hope so. How are you doing?

Garfie - So weird about more BFNs but you're still in early days. Maybe it will show up in a day or two. 

Celine - That is so cute of your husband checking up on your all night. It's good he cares so much. I'm glad the bleeding is settling out and that you won't need a d&C likely. 

Munchkin - Sorry, but what does PMA mean?? You have a lot of good symptoms. I sure hope you're pregnant! I agree that the US's maternity legislations are barbaric! 

Annie - Sorry about your rough day! :hugs:


----------



## celine

I would hate to wait too :( mw did say it was ok, hubby opened up to me tonight sbout it randomly and said he would like to wait a cycle, this is also because he claims he wants to quit smoking etc.

I told him i dont particularly want to wait as i have long cycles as is and id be upset if we didnt catch while we waited a cycle...i didnt want such a huge gap between my last two :( 
So we said we would revisit this chat next week on a date night.


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati PMA is positive mental attitude!

Celine in all honestly with everything being so raw I wouldn't push it with oh. By the time ov comes round he'll have probably lost track and think its another cycle anyway or think its been long enough. You have to do what you feel is right after listening to any medical advice: I know if I were you I'd struggle to wait but that doesn't mean it's the right thing! Have a bit of thinking space and listen to your gut x x


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, Celine, I hope you can come up with a solution that is right for you and your husband. Obviously it is unpleasant to wait, especially when you are so anxious for a baby. How long did your midwife say to wait again? What reasons did she give?


----------



## celine

I asked my mw directly if its cos we fell preg right away and if i should now wait and she said no it was unlucky and its not an issue. I think dh would be onbiard in 3 weeks if i wanted to. But if he felt strongly id wait. He seemed ok last night with not waiting when i said i didnt want to, since his main reason is quitting smoking ..which he hasnt achieved so far in the last 10 years so if he made me wait and didnt quite id be very mad


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes celine I don't think wanting to stop smoking is a good enough excuse not to ttc if he hasn't in this time but you just need to decide together. It's rubbish for us impatient girlys but its such early days for you and whether he's showing it or not this will have been hard for oh too, and he's obviously been really worried about you. When's your date night ? It'll probably just be lovely to kick back and be yourselves!! I always say me and oh should have a date night and when we do get out we get on really well and really bond but we don't do it often enough. What do you do about your childcare?

AFM I couldn't sleep past about 3am. Was up to the loo and dozing off and on til 6.30 when I gave up! My temp has dropped a teeny bit but after the lack of sleep I'm not really taking it as anything and FF has indicated a possible triphasic pattern from 7DPO. Yay :happydance: . If you read their report it kinda just shows an increased probability of a bfp but nothing for sure but I'm still dead happy!! X


----------



## jelly tots

Morning everyone, hope all is okay.

Celine hope you work out with oh what to do. Hopefully he will come round to your way of thinking. I was quite lucky I think, we didn't dtd since I found out I was pregnant so he was practically gagging for it lol. Not just that after him talking to the padre he felt fine about trying again. Maybe it feels a bit soon for him. Talk to him a bit more and address his concerns. Make sure he realises it won't necessarily happen again because you are trying straight after mc. It was just unfortunate luck as your midwife explained.

Munchkin I would also discount this mornings temp too if you didn't have a good sleep. But then if its still giving you good results in your chart then all an added bonus. Just put a note there was lack of sleep involved. When are you testing?

Well I tweaked ff as was taki into account my stupid long cycles when I first came off the pill again. (I'm normally around 30 days when everything is fine) and its put me as ov last night. We only dtd Sunday Monday & Wednesday, will that be enough? Could try and pin him down before he goes to his mess dining in night but he will be back late and quite drunk after it i'll probably be asleep.
Explains the weird pains and feelings I had in my tummy last night. Felt very strange indeed, like a weird fuzzy pain and some sharp ones for a couple of minutes. Then I just felt a bit nauseous.


----------



## Anniebobs

Iaw that's cool you've got a decent boss, it'll make it easier going back after mat leave I'm sure. I know what you mean about not drinking, I found hen dos and weddings so much easier when sober, especially the next day :haha: 

Munchkin I hope AF doesn't show over the weekend then, can't wait to see if you get past 12dpo how exciting! The chart is looking great!

Celine is one of those scan things an option? I'm sure if your husband saw that things were fine he'd be happier to try, obviously if things weren't then at least you'd know it's better to wait.

Jelly tot I got a bit nauseous around O as well, get another bding session in if you can but the ones before are supposed to be your best bet so don't worry too much. Sorry your tww has started again, my cycles been much longer this month too. Another great bonus of a mc :growlmad:

Garfie how's the test today??

Another sleepless night here, had a lovely pregnancy dream though :cloud9: I can't wait till next week when I can test!! 5dpo now, just waiting :coffee:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Another BFN :cry: so I guess it must just be the progesterone that is keeping my temps up and my AF away - maybe I should face facts its not my month:cry:

My symptoms last night were very strong - but again was that due to the progesterone? - I felt sick whilst sleeping a few times it woke me up I took a deep breath and then went back to sleep again. Had some very vivid dreams that I kept returning to despite waking. Woke a few times in the night as explained. Hubby moved to the spare room again:cry:

I have been on the progesterone for 5 nights now - I thought side effects didn't kick in until a week:shrug: this is my first month taking them properly:wacko:

What do you ladies think - anyone know anything about progesterone, should I just keep testing?:shrug:

Munchkin - Wow hun that's a positive in itself - I only have the FF free if I knew then what I know now I might have paid for a years subscription:dohh: your symptoms also sound great - so when is testing day for you? :hugs:

Celine - I agree it is personal choice whether to try straight away or wait, we had a NTNP the first month after our DNC - but I was unable to keep it up for long (even this month I was only scribbling my temps down) I soon had to have them on my chart:wacko: I'm with Munchkin on a date night - we don't get out nearly enough - usually a date night for us means a bottle of :wine: and one of us falling asleep on the couch :sleep::sleep: during a movie:haha:

Jelly - I would say you are covered hun - the one's before I have always found have been the most important, usually 4 days before has been fine for me - this time we had plenty of :sex: on holiday but that came to an abrupt end when the kiddies got back:haha: we managed a sneaky one on O so I really don't know if that was enough for us :shrug:

Annie - Must be something in the air - all of us are having sleepless nights - I woke up far to many times last night:dohh:

Liter - PMA is what all us ladies have at the beginning of our TWW then as time goes on our PMA goes down the plug hole - that is why we have each other to put the plug back in for us and so restore our PMA:winkwink:

IAW - It can be fun when you are the only one who can recall the antics of your drunk colleagues the next day - even better when you are sat stroking your belly and thinking bless em I used to be just the same:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Munchkin im looooovng ur chat still and ur symptoms are so promising. Date was night was supposed to be tonight but i really am doing well since hospital trip, went up some stairs this morning and carried my daughter and suffered serious cramping :( so no date night. For now we use my mm cos she is still here, not sure what we will do after? We love staying in with a take away and renting mobies though.

Jellytot sounds like you have your bases covered but if you dtd tonight just in case it cant hurt?
Annibobs when will u test?

Garfie i kow nothing about pregesterone :( hooe af stays away for 9 month or more!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey all,

Jellytots - i agree with everyone else you've probably done enough but as you're not 100% sure of ov date i'd try again tonight if poss! FF has been messing with my chart lots this month, very annoying. I've now had to disregard one of the my pre ov temps and set the monitor to FAM instead of advanced! Never had to do that before, i think it's because of my wacky pre ov temps which i still can't explain! Everything seemed to calm down after ov.

Annie yay for 5dpo. It's rubbish when you can't sleep, i had a rubbish night :( 

Garfie can't believe you're still BFN! Did you say you had to wait for ages for your last BFP too? some women just don't get hcg in their urine for ages. I have no idea about progesterone i'm afraid but it is the thing that makes your temps go up and stay up so i suppose it would have an effect? What's your normal LP? I bought a 12 month subscription last year in september when we were planning on starting TTC in a couple of months, can't believe i just had to renew it :cry:

Celine - how are you feeling now? We're having a sort of date night tonight now, fish and chips and a dvd after DD has gone to bed! We're so rock n roll!

I feel rubbish today, icky and achy and wierd but it could be from lack of sleep. I suppose we'll find out soon now! Still can't quite decide when to test. FF says 14dpo (tuesday) when i'm off work but i quite fancy testing 13dpo, i reckon i can be sure if it's a bfn it's a bfn and vice versa by then, no major squinting either way, but i have a really long day at work that day and an orchestra rehearsal in the evening. Then sunday is 12dpo, but that is too soon to cave!!

I've been looking at my previous charts and wondering if one of my other charts is triphasic too. I'll post it on my phone next. See what you think.

Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

What do you think ladies? Is this chart triphasic too? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jelly tots

thanks all, will jump oh when he gets home before he goes out if i can. non drunk spermies have to be better, although tbh george was conceived after a heavy week of drinking so cant be that much of an influence.

sounds like everyone had a rubbish sleep, you are all going to hate me but i slept so well. didnt want to get up when monkey woke up at half 11 (went to bed early) or when the alarm went off at 5:30am

munchkin i have no idea about whats triphasic but i would be testing from now onwards lol. in fact ive been tempted to and not even halfay through tww yet. yep crazy poas lady has returned hehe.

garfie, i know nothing about progesterone but i hope whatever is going on is a good sign.

anniebobs im getting really impatient for you testing, really really hope its good news! 
hopefully feeling icky is just because of your rubbish nights sleep.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Garfie - sorry for your BFN. I as well do not know much about progesterone except everyone reacts a bit differently to them. You could just be more sensitive than others if you are feeling the affects early. However, you were feeling symptoms before you started taking them, right? Or the first few days?

Munchkin - your current chart does look triphasic! FF will also tell you if it is. The other chart you posted does not look triphasic as the last rise was not even two degrees and did not hold for multiple days. I am pretty sure, like ovulation, it needs to hold for 3 days or more before FF friends calls it a true triphasic. Either way, it's a really good sign this month!! Cannot wait to see your tests results.

Celine - you WILL find what works best for you and your husband. If your MW thinks it's okay to try right away that is great news. She is the one who knows your body from a medical standpoint so she knows so much better than the rest of us. Good luck and I hope you feel better and get your date night soon.

Jelly - sounds like your bd'ing is right on the money.

Annie - good luck. 5 dpo and counting....

AFM - also had a terrible night's sleep. Had a dream that my unmarried friends got married, pregnant and delivered and I was still childless. Could not go back to sleep after that.

This Sunday also begins a community wide celebration to bring in winter. There will be events every night for one week, beginning with an event to celebrate pregnant women. Much of the week focuses on new life as well. Since i used to organize the week people keep asking me to volunteer for Sunday's event to celebrate all the pregnant ladies and I just want to scream and hide my face. I was supposed to BE one of the pregnant ladies this year. Feeling really stressed and down this morning.


----------



## Munchkin30

Jelly i think lots of babies are conceived on a diet of alcohol! And lots of girls i know went out on a big drinking session just before they found out they were pregnant! I reckon it helps!! I drank wine til 7DPO this month just so i'd end up being pregnant to spite myself!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks IAW. The other chart was from when i was pregnant with my DD!


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh and IAW i'm so sorry about your event :( must be horrid to have to do that. Next year you'll probably have a baby in your arms for the event though. But i know that doesn't help this year.


----------



## ItsAWonder

I hope so Munchkin - thanks! Just have this down feeling to day like it will never happen.


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh i'm finally home! I've been feeling rubbish all day. So praying it's because i'm 'duffered' but probably just sleep deprivation. Although i've got really itchy boobs and in fact itchy skin generally now. Symptom??


----------



## jelly tots

evening all

iaw - it will happen chick, unfortunately for some it just takes time. there is still time so dont give up hope yet.

not sure munchkin, i think ive seen a few people mention being itchy as a symptom. itchy boobs defo, but not sure about everyone else.


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Your chart DEFINITELY looks triphasic, and that is an excellent sign. I also had a triphasic sign with my BFP. And I believe itchy boobs *is* a symptoms. My co-worker had that before she even found out she was pregnant. 

Jelly - Exciting that you might have Oed already! I think there's no point BDing tonight if you Oed on Thursday. You probably have it covered, especially with your Wednesday BD. 

Annie - I hope that pregnancy dream is a sign. I can't wait til you can test! 

Garfie - That really sucks about your continued BFNs. You still have a chance but idk if maybe the progesterone is keeping AF away. It's definitely possible. Do you have a medical reason to take the progesterone? Maybe you should try going off of it for a couple days. And, yes, PMA definitely goes downhill by the end. :( 

Celine - Sorry you didn't get your date night and are having so much cramping. I hope you start feeling like your normal self soon. I hope you get a date night tonight or this weekend instead! Also, I really hope you're managing okay emotionally. You are being SO brave and strong getting through this. :hugs:

IAW- That is awful that you are supposed to attend an event to celebrate the pregnant ladies...when YOU should be one. That is so awful. Reading that made me mad. 

I'm in a bloody terrible mood at the moment. I had to waste my lunch break helping my husband with his resume. That is the last thing I wanted to do in the middle of my workday. I hate working. I am so grouchy. I hate everything. I want to scream! This better be my BFP month. I'm SO done with this crap.


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati I'm not surprised you're grumpy, I would be too. Are you looking for a new job at all? Is oh job hunting? Has AF stopped now? 

Celine how are you? How's the bleeding?

Jelly - dud you manage another bd? I don't think it'll metter anyway. Yay for being post ovulation!

Garfie - any news?? When is AF due ?

Annie what dpo are you now? When are you testing? I really need to do another list!

It's a wonder - are you feeling any more positive today? 

AFM I had another rubbish nights sleep and some horrid dreams about my dd dying and being in hospital having operations. I'm very grateful for early morning snuggles in front of cbeebies today! I woke to pee 3 times last night and woke to stabbing pains in my boobs too. I've also got a sore throat again thus morning and generally feel rubbish!
My chart is still triphasic too. 

I feel like I could be pregnant but I've been so sure before and got bfns so I really don't feel like I can trust myself any more.

I nearly caved and tested this morning but I want it to be definitive when I test, not a squinted or a bfn that could turn bfp or vice versa. By my last cycle (lp was 11days) I'm due AF tomorrow but by my normal cycles I'm not due til Tuesday. We'll see if I can hold out!


----------



## celine

Munchkin you can hold out on the weekend you can do it!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks celine. I'm gettin quite stressed now! I think it's sleep deprivation but i'm feelng so irritable. It's probably just PMS. I hate hate hate waiting!


----------



## celine

Waiting sucks! Waitng for ov then tww waiting then waiting thru first tri...

Btw yet another person announced on fb that shes preggo!


----------



## garfie

Ladies

Just quickly popping in - as I'm off to see about a special centre for Wills - so he can meet people with the same condition as him:cry:

As you can see from my chart - looks like she is on the way - would expect her within a few days:cry: unless by some miracle my temps shoot up tomorrow I will stop the progesterone tomorrow:dohh:

I am on progesterone as a last ditch attempt to keep a baby (under the specialist) - I've had 5 m/c all unexplained even the last one where they took the baby away for examination - baby was perfect just like it was sleeping:sleep:

I will check back in later :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie sorry about your temp dip. It's probably not looking good but you're not out til the :witch: shows. But your lp was good, your post ov temps were lovely so your body obviously knows what it's doing, just needs the right egg. Although that doesn't help right now :cry:
So sorry about your mcs too. How awful to go through all that. Something's got to work fir you and at least the consultants have a plan x

Celine sorry about your friend on Facebook :( 

I was so tired and ratty I've come back to bed for a couple of he's whilst dd sleeps. Oh is now in a Mard because he wanted me to help with decorating, which I will later but if I'd have tried now I'd have probably chucked the paint at him! I'm now terrified my symptoms are all in my mind, it's happened so many times. There are inky a few solid things different about this cycle, my temps, my insomnia and my stabbing boob pain. It's so scary though, I could just be imagining all of it or convincing my body to behave like this because I want it so much :(


----------



## celine

Munchkin if you've added me on fb you arevery likely to get a bfp, its a huge sumptom haha


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine - that sucks about fb announcements but great sense of humor telling Munchkin to friend you. Got a good chuckle with that one. How are you feeling today?

Literati - I say if you want to scream go scream. Sometimes it just feels good. I go for drives and get it all out.

Muchkin - itchy skin and nipples are a great sign. When I was pg my nipples were very sensitive - they hurt when I first took my bra off. All of those symptoms are due to an increase in blood pressure. 

Garfie - sorry for your temp dip

Thanks Jelly and all of you ladies for your kind words about coping with this week. I do feel much better today. Went for a good ride yesterday and will try to get some more exercise today. Have a wedding to attend tonight as well which should be a blast. Going to dance the night away!


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Thanks. Sorry for my little temper tantrum but it was just a bad moment for me...and everyone in my path got the brunt of it! haha. I am not looking for a job (I just hate working in general - I want to be a SAHM :(). DH is looking for one because his is not very steady work. He was hired as "full-time" but he's only called in as seniority allows and many times he is left at home twiddling his thumbs, even during the busy season. If we're hoping to start a family, he really needs to get a better job so he can support me while I'm on mat leave. At the moment, we rely on my income to survive - a position I really do not enjoy being in! :(

Your symptoms all sound super promising, but I know they always do. :( But I would say that your chart is the hugest sign. It looks so amazing! I had a triphasic chart with my BFP as well and I haven't had one since. It sucks near the end of the TWW when you realize how much you want is SO bad but there's nothing you can do about it anymore, and you just have to wait and see to either get the best news of your life, or to be crushed into a thousand pieces. :( Good luck holding off testing...although I'm super eager to hear the news! 

Garfie - That is good that specialist is helping you figure out what to do to help prevent another m/c. That is a good sign that your last baby was perfect. I would imagine something like progesterone is a lot easier to fix than a genetic abnormality. Hopefully that works for you the next time! 

Very sorry about your temp drop. :cry: You must be crushed. I know when mine dropped this past cycle, I started AF the next day, so maybe if it is going to come it will at least put you out of your misery soon. But of course I will hope that it will miraculously climb back up and give you your BFP. We will wish anything at this point, won't we? :hugs:



celine said:


> Munchkin if you've added me on fb you arevery likely to get a bfp, its a huge sumptom haha

Celine - That is hilarious. :haha: You crack me up! ;)

AFM, my pregnant co-worker had her gender scan yesterday and found out she is having a girl. Hearing about it really got me down. I didn't really get sad, but it just made it all the more real that she is still very pregnant, and I am still very not. It just seems like I'm never going to reach that huge milestone of 20 weeks and seeing what gender I will be having. And she gets to just float along and have it all happen by "accident." Sigh.


----------



## celine

Literati sounds like you and me need a huge tall glass of wine tonight! Im supposed to be on my fun girlie night out but stuck on bedrest :( consoling myself with chocolate. My mom might only be moving at end of october now but going to look for a place to stay in oct for about 10 days, so i feel like my life is moving so slowly, she was supposed to be out of this house, i was supposed to be pregnant...not stuck here.
Plus my mom and hubby are whingy at each ither, she is whingy cos he is cranby cos he has to run up and down stairs getting the kids etc which what i freaking do all day long!
He promised to quite smoking by this weekend and he has already broken that promise by extending it to Tues so i think that waiting a cycle in case he finally quits smoking is a bad bad bad idea!
Ok rant over...will get wine...


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, a tall glass of wine is definitely in order for us tonight. To be honest, I've had wine every single day this week since AF arrived! hahaha. It is the only thing keeping me going.  Very sorry that you have to miss your girls' night because you're on bed rest. I know how much you were looking forward to that. I hope you can find some comfort in a quiet night at home with some wine (and while you're at it, why not add some chocolate?)

That is very annoying that your hubby keeps extending his time to quit smoking. It definitely sounds like waiting to try until he quits is a bad idea. Besides, the sperm he releases now is really from 2 months ago, so even if he quit immediately, he would still have smoke-affected sperm for another 2 months. So you might as well keep trying, because I know there's no way you're waiting THAT long!


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin I can't believe you've not tested yet, your chart looks amazing! I have high hopes for you next week!!

Garfie I'm so sorry your temp has taken a dive. I have no idea about the side effects of progesterone but imagine they'd be similar to the early pregnancy symptoms as thats what causes it all isnt it. I hope AF starts up soon for you if she's definitely coming and I hope it's the last time you see AF for the next 9 months.

Celine I'm sorry you're stuck on bedrest, but yeah you may as well enjoy it with a bit of wine and chocolate. I agree that if your dh has already put back his giving up date that can't really be used as an excuse not to ttc.

I can't wait to start testing, I'm going to start with ics on Monday at 8dpo (I know, ridiculous, but I can't wait!!) and have ordered some frers which are due to arrive on thursday (11dpo) at the earliest so hopefully I'll have an answer by then!


----------



## Literati_Love

Good luck! It's exciting that you'll already be testing soon!


----------



## Munchkin30

Aww thanks for all your support ladies. Love you all, don't know what i'd do without you sometimes. We totally have the best thread on B and B! 

You really get it and no one in the real world does. No one on here would say "just stop trying and it'll happen" or "you might as well wait a couple of cycles after your mc to try again, what's a couple of months" or "i'd NEVER test before a missed period, it's a total waste of money"!

I'm having a bad day today. I'm more and more convinced my body is just tricking me again and it's all going to come to nothing :( i'm also feeling a bit crampy tonight like AF is on her way :( and i know it can be a pregnancy symptom but i'm just doubting everything at the moment.

i've also had a text from one of my antenatal mummies. Most of us are still in touch, in fact we're going on holiday in a couple of weeks, but she just stopped returning our calls and messages a while ago. She's now abou 3 weeks less pregnant than i should be :cry: i told her about the miscarriage but now she keeps texting me and was moaning about how badly she's sleeping! I'm trying to ignore her and i sent her a message tonight saying i was still struggling with the miscarriage hoping she'd take the hint but she hasn't :( luckily i haven't seen her yet but i'm so angry that she's pregnant and putting fing scan pics on facebook and i should be MORE PREGNANT THAN HER and instead i'm sitting here praying AF doesn't turn up on time AGAIN.

Phew. Vent over. Sorry ladies. Love you all xxx


----------



## celine

Im so ready to see some bfps in this thread!


----------



## Literati_Love

:hugs: I'm very sorry, Munchkin! That sounds very insensitive of your friend that she won't take the hint that you are still struggling with your miscarriage. I feel bad, because she is probably just utterly clueless and way too excited about being pregnant to realize how hard it is to have lost one. I'm sure she doesn't mean any harm, but I know we've all been the brunt of someone's cluelessness since our m/cs...and it really hurts. :( I am so sorry you are feeling down and frustrated and upset and are struggling to deal with the fact that you should actually be ahead of her in your pregnancy. It is not fair and I don't understand why these things happen. I am so glad we have each other on this board because we really do seem to be the only ones who understand and don't say those stupid cliche things. Sigh.

Don't lose hope yet! You are right that cramps can be a pregnancy sign, and your chart looks amazing. It is so hard not to lose it at this stage in the game, but your BFP could just be days away and you could be thinking how silly it was to stress about it. And if it's not, then at least you know that your progesterone is probably very high, your body is all prepped for a pregnancy, and next month will be your month. But I think you have a very high chance this month and you need to hang in there until you can find out. :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Celine and Literati love you both x :cry:


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww munchkin I'm sorry you're having such a hard day. I really hope you get that bfp soon. My best friend (who knows exactly what I've just been through) keeps posting updates on fb. She only just had her 12 week scan and posted it on Facebook on Wednesday. Since then we've had statuses and pictures every day about tiredness, names and baby clothes. I know she's only excited but wish it wasn't all the time!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Annie x x


----------



## Munchkin30

How can it be a bfn?? :( :cry:


----------



## garfie

Aw munchkin - sorry Hun maybe try in a few days, maybe you've only just implanted:hugs:

Looks like where in this boat together - I'm having the longest lp ever:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

So rubbish :( I had a squinter of an evap on the ic test but bfn on clearblue digi :( I had a decent bfp last pregnancy at 11dpo and a strong one at 13dpo with my dd so I reckon I'm out. I've just done another ic in case I'm magically pregnant now. Been up since 4am. I feel like I'm going totally crackers :cry:


----------



## garfie

Aw Hun at least you've had a squinter - I've had sod all:cry:

Your ic is a lot more sensitive than your digi Hun so that's probably why the bfn:hugs:

I got a bfp last time at 8dpo - every pregnancy is different it all depends when the hcg gets into the urine.

Your temp spike this morning Hun is looking very promising, how long is your lp normally?

Is this your second cycle after mc to? :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes it's my second cycle. I woke at 4.30am thus morning and tossed and turned til 6.30 when I temped which might explain the spike. I can't even sleep long enough to temp properly :cry: 
I looked at ff s statustics and 66% of pregnant ladies get bfps by 12dpo in an Internet cheapie and 63% on clearblue digi so I know there still time but after my temps and cramps showing implantation 5 days ago and all my stupid fake symptoms I really should have a bfp by now :(
My Lp is normally 13 days so due on Tuesday but last month it was 12, so I'd be due today. 

I can't believe you're still waiting. Are you still taking the progesterone? Are you still testing? Xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww munchkin you've held out so well I can't believe it's a bfn! It is still early days though, the day AF is due doesn't beat any relevance as to how quick the hcg will be in your urine though so just the fact that she isn't here yet is a fantastic sign. And then there's your chart! I only got a bfp last time at 13dpo, with Annie (I looked back to check my symptoms!) it was 10dpo. So different pregnancies will test differently. Don't let it get you down.

Garfie how are you holding up? I see your temps gone back up, is there any chance yesterday's was a false reading or do you think AF is about to show?


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Annie. I can't believe I caved!! At least my false hopes are fading a bit now and u can start coming to terms with it. Did you test at 12dpo last time? Was your 13dpo really really faint? Xx


----------



## Anniebobs

No I tested at 10dpo and it was a stark white bfn then because I was away for the weekend could only test on Monday when I got back and I was 13dpo. It was faint but there was no doubt if you know what I mean so I guess I'd have got really faint ones on the Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Munchkin30

That's what happened with my dd! I tested 10dpo which was a Friday and got bfn then went away for the weekend and tested 13dpo (Monday) and proper positive so I suspect if have had a faint one on 12dpo x


----------



## Anniebobs

What does the ic look like? Have you got a pic for us? The digi wouldn't pick up this early so don't be too worried about that. Don't you usually get a temp dip before AF? If you are due on then shouldn't it have started dropping by now? I know you're preparing yourself that AF might show but you're not out yet!


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh yes last month i had an 11day lp so would be due today but that was my first cycle after my miscarriage and usually it's 13 days so not due til tuesday. Also i took b6 this cycle and last time i did that i had a 14 day lp so could not happen til wednesday! 
The line wouldn't show up on a pic so i won't bother taking it! My temp drop is usually on AF day but my temps still look really good so maybe i'm still in?? I'm going from feeling totally done with TTC at all to still holding out a bit of hope. My symptoms just don't feel that pregnant any more and i'm getting tummy twinges that feel suspiciously like early AF feelings. I'm cancelling my days activities and having a veg out day on the sofa with my DD. I've just had enough now!


----------



## Anniebobs

I don't blame you, I'm doing the same because the weathers crap and me and dd both have colds!


----------



## garfie

Annie - Honestly? - I really don't know - yesterday was a normal reading (although when hubby saw this morning temp he said wtf dodgy thermometer):haha:

The last time my temp dipped and then went straight back up I was pregnant - so today seeing a bfn (again) was a double whammy:wacko:

I will see what my temps do tomorrow - but I have a feeling I may need to go to the docs for a test soon:shrug:

Munchkin - hope you have fun cuddled up with your daughter - my hubby has gone fishing (in the rain:haha:) so I am home alone with my boys busy preparing my avon paperwork for tomorrow - but my head keeps wandering and keeps going to visit Dr Google:growlmad:

Celine - How are things with you today?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Munchkin do post that ic?

Im feeling positive and motivated and im sorry to say but so happy im not the only one dealing with f-ing fb nonesense. I was in church this morning, first time out of pjs in a few days! And i was thinking about when i have my bfp im really not going to say anything on fb til ive had the baby, ill never know how many ppl are hurting, how people will cry and be sad at the imagies.


----------



## Anniebobs

Glad you're feeling so positive celine and great that you made it out of your pjs! Hope church was good.

Last time I probably posted about 5 times over the pregnancy - my 20 week scan pic then when i started mat leave and when I got admitted to hospital are the only ones I remember doing. I certainly wasn't going on about it like people seem to be doing at the moment!


----------



## Munchkin30

I have to admit i was awful :( i had a weekly post showing my week of pregnancy and what was happening as well as lots of moaning and talking about baby stuff. And both my scan pics. I am sorry to the world for that! 

Celine i'm glad you're feeling so positive. Well done honey. THere's no point posting the IC's because there was basically nothing. Just a shadow of an evap after about 40 mins. My pregnancy symptoms seem to be going and i'm getting AF cramps and wetness so i suspect i'm onto cycle number 3. Ive kind of figured out what's happening though, after ov i'm always really negative then after about 5 days i start feeling pregnant which is just the progesterone increasing as in a normal non pregnant cycle. 

It peaks about 9 dpo when i'm CONVINCED i'm pregnant then it starts dropping and i cling on to any tiny bit of hope til AF comes around. I don't think i'm going crazy, just really atuned to my bodies hormonal changes at the mo but i have to remember just because i'm feeling pregnant at that point it means absolutely nothing!!

I've got to find a way to be ok with this though. Today was one of the only days me and OH and DD get to be together and i've had 4 nights of not sleeping, probably because of TTC stress/excitement, and today i've cancelled our visitors and i'm dribbling around feeling sooo sorry for myself. The only good thing is me and DD have had lots of lovely snuggles. The hours i've spent on here when i should've been looking after the house or playing with DD or talking to OH. I just don't know how to be OK with not being pregnant :(


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww munchkin :hugs: it's just crap. I do exactly the same and know I'm setting myself up to be disappointed but when theres a bit of hope I cant help it. Enjoy your day with DH and DD today, they are the best cure.


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - Aw hun we all do that - a little bit of hope but also try to guard our heart:blush:

I am thinking it was the progesterone that is keeping her away but why the temp spike today after the drop yesterday:shrug: I guess for now all I can do is wait :coffee::coffee::coffee: and try and keep busy:wacko:

Enjoy your cuddles they're the best, they grown up so quickly. I suggested a family film today - nope the x-box wins:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Are you still on the progesterone Garfie? 

DH has decided it's a football day. Luckily once Annie wakes up from her nap ill get control again. We went out for supplies this morning and got caught in the rain, then the shopping bag broke, nightmare! Got home to a nice cooked breakfast though, that's why I haven't put up a fight with the football (yet)!


----------



## garfie

Annie - Yes I am I daren't come off it yet until my temp drops and stays dropped:wacko: any ideas????

My hubby has gone fishing today (in the rain) :haha:

I can't remember the last time hubby made me breakfast - sometimes I get a cuppa if I'm lucky:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Mmm breakfast in bed sounds good! Garfie what have the docs said about the progesterone? I don't blame you for taking it still, what's your normal Lp?

I've just had a good cry with oh. I think tirednesss and hirmones ate getting the better if me. Why does ttc have to be so hard? We were chatting about how I can learn to obsess less and think more long term. I still have no idea how to do that and I don't know how not to be sad that my LOs are getting a larger and larger age gap every month, if it happens at all, which is unthinkable. So sad every month when it just doesn't happen. I'm so much worse since the mc than I was before.


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - This is where it gets confusing :wacko: I was under a specialist (my age, fertility problems etc) then I managed to get pregnant so I was referred to another specialist who deals in recurrent m/c - I got pregnant again twice and was told I would need another referral from my own doc - the first appointment took over 3 months to come through and then there is the waiting for blood tests etc (time is not on my side:cry:) 

Ffwd to my last pregnancy - I went for a regular scan and said I had read up all about progesterone and could this be the problem - the on call specialist said it wouldn't hurt to try - so I was prescribed progesterone.

Now my doc has it on his screen that I can have progesterone - I can go in and order some (I pay for it so why not use it). So this month after that is/isnt test I decided to use it (just in case).

My temp drop made me think she was on the way - so why the huge rise today?

So here I am again waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee:

I will test again tomorrow with a superdrug own - and see what my temps are doing.

My temps have always told me when there has been a problem or I have been pregnant in the past - so I would like to think I can believe them - but at the moment I am so confused and just want this cycle over and done with:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh garfie :hugs: I'm so with you. Isn't it crazy that both of our temps look so ace but we're still in the bfn club?? It must be so difficult though because you don't want to stop the progesterone in case you're pregnant (which you definitely could still be) but the progesterone could be keeping AF away?! I'm also so sorry about the age thing. I feel like I've got a ticking clock just because if the age gap between my dd and no 2 but an age issue would make it just awful. Really hope I'm not still ttc when I head to 40! Although if I get my way we ' ll be ttc no 4 by then , though oh doesn't know yet!! 
Hold out honey. It's so hideous but we'll get there x


----------



## penguin1

I haven't been here for a while and thought I'd catch up a lil. so sorry that you girls are having so much trouble garfie and munchkin! ugg! so much stress for precious babies! It does take a toll on life and relationships.

I told my Mary Kay director I was taking a few month break and she is constantly calling me to come to meetings and work my business anyway. so frustrating. I told her she'd see me in October. 

so I'm going to be finished talking my femara on Monday. I'm on 10mg which is a very high dose but not feeling any pains in my ovaries which I normally did with the injections so I hope I'm producing some mature eggs. I go in for my u/s Tuesday. so frustrating that I can't ovulate on my own. I don't wanna deal with 3 afs in one mo again!


----------



## celine

Munchkin youve spoken straight to my heart when you said the age gaps between LOs getting larger, i was so lucky with 24 months between these two that all gone well i would of had 2,5 years between the last two, now its heading to 3 years and that killed me, butnove been thinking alot about it though, like how by then i know dd will be out of diapers (i had two in cloth diapers for a year!) she will startpreschool 3 hours a day 3 days a week and with ds in reception that ill leave me kid free for those hours to rest/enjoy the oregnancy. Ive vowed to get a cleaner then too as i do not want to spend my free time cleaning. And if i get a little girl i wanted the small age gap to put the girls in one room, a three year age gap is ok with that too.

Ive been thinking too will i get a june or july baby, will i be ok if i dont? In all fairness i hope with all my heart im oregnant by christmas or at the very latest feb2014 (aka edd#angel1)


----------



## penguin1

Celine- I'm so sorry for your loss again. at least you know you can get pg! and fxed that you do before Christmas! it's nice to have them so close in age. I grew up with my cousins that were 1 to 1/2yrs apart and they are sooooo close, even now as adults.
wow, cloth diapers huh? you are an amazing mom!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Penguin - nice to see you back and am glad you got your meds. Hope they are working. Please let us know how your scan goes.

Garfie - could that dip have been late implantation?

Munchkin - sorry you are feeling so down. Your temps still look amazing but I also understand the frustration of trusting them when you can't get a good night's sleep. As you know and hear all the time, 11dpo is still really early. Hope AF stays away and you get your BFP this month!! The only good news is if AF comes, you will start trying again before you know it. The TWW is the longest part of the month.

AFM - only 5 dpo. Today was the celebration but luckily I slept through the whole event so when I woke up I knew the main event for pregnant women was over. The main event of the holiday will not be until Saturday but today was the hardest for me. Was at a wedding last night of my old roommate and his new wife who I adore. Danced my heart out until 2 am. My feet are bruised! So, all in all, feeling well today. Think I might go fishing with DH when he gets out of work.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks celine. It's just horrid when the best laid plans come to nothing. Dd was so easy, took 3 months to conisve, pregnancy was perfect as was she! Thus time it's just such a struggle. Anyway after lots of tears today I'm coming to terms with moving on to next month. And now I'm daring myself a tiny bit of hope that I might still be in . I'm getting strong AF cramps, which I never get til afs here, and my temps are still looking fab. Ill have to see what tomorrow brings, although all my other pregnancy symptoms have now gone including the boob pain so I'm not holding out much hope! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Itsawonder glad your days going well after all! And you enjoyed the dancing. Lots of fun x


----------



## ItsAWonder

So I was flipping through the ttc after 35 page and saw something about psychic predictions. For fun a took a peek. There is this really cool and fun at home prediction that is turning out to be really interesting.

thread a sewing needle with 12 inch length of thread (24 inches so it can be doubled and knotted.)

hold this so the needle dangles about 1 inch above your left palm (so palm facing up and in front of you)

Drop the needle so it drags along the crook of your thump and index finger 3 times and with the intention of it showing all your pregnancies (this will include miscarriages and chemicals)

Hold the needle again over the palm of your hand. It will start to move. A back and forth motion like a pendulum is a boy and a circle is a girl. It will stop briefly in between pregnancies and will stop completely when it's done.

Anytime you want to start a prediction over again drop the needle 3 times between your thumb and index finger and keep in mind your intention.

My first shows over and over boy, girl, girl, girl, boy (loss at 20, two losses at 36, have not been pregnant again - yet) I have done this every other day for about one week.

Today I asked it to show my mom's pregnancies (girl, girl - me and my sister)

Then my full term healthy pregnancies - girl, boy.

Give it a try and let me know what you think or find out.


----------



## ItsAWonder

I just tried this on my DH to see if his pattern matches mine. His was girl, girl, girl, boy. Same as my minus my pregnancy when I was young which was with someone else.


----------



## Munchkin30

Cool itsawonder! I might try it later rather than obsessing!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie I have no idea but it's gotta be a good thing you're still on the progesterone, just in case. I really hope you see that bfp soon.

Munchkin I'm glad you've started allowing yourself to hope again, you're not out till she shows. It is so hard not to obsess when every day can mean so much between the likelihood of a bfp or bfn. Ill think long term once I'm pregnant :haha:

Celine I bet if you did get a June / July due date you'd love it! Party season round your house :happydance: I wanted a 2-3 year age gap and I still have a few months for that so fingers crossed.

Hi penguin, I hope the meds wok for you this cycle. Good luck with the scan.

Itsawonder I'm gonna have to give that a try tomorrow! The wedding sounds like a lot of fun. Have you thought about when to test yet?

I caved and tested this afternoon :dohh: but I can see something. Not getting my hopes up just yet, we'll see what the next few days tests show!


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow anniebobs I so hope this is your bfp ! We really need one of those bad boys round here! Yah x


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow anniebobs I so hope this is your bfp !


----------



## Anniebobs

I hope so too... we will soon see


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck Annie - I hope this is it!! How many dpo are you again?

I probably won't test until I am due for AF, or near due. Last month I caved an tested at 13 dpo. I like to think that I will just wait for AF to be late (hopefully late that is). Typically my luteal phase is 13-14 days.


----------



## Anniebobs

ItsAWonder said:


> Good luck Annie - I hope this is it!! How many dpo are you again?
> 
> I probably won't test until I am due for AF, or near due. Last month I caved an tested at 13 dpo. I like to think that I will just wait for AF to be late (hopefully late that is). Typically my luteal phase is 13-14 days.

I'm only 7dpo :haha: so not taking it too seriously! But keeping my hopes up for this week.

You have much stronger willpower than I do! I hope the tww doesn't drag too much for you.


----------



## penguin1

good luck Anniebobs! Hope you'll be the first to start us out on some better luck! 
I'll definitely let you all know how the scan goes. I think I feel some twinges but maybe it's just me being hopeful


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes penguin tell us how it goes.

My temp has dropped a fair bit this morning and after horrid cramps yesterday I suspect today or tomorrow at the latest will be cd1 for me. After a hideous 24 hrs of tears and tantrums coming to terms with not being pregnant I know now I can't really carry on like this! I'm not sleeping, I'm being distant from oh, I'm obsessively comparing charts on ff and convinced every month I'm pregnant then hugely dissapointed. I'm going to keep it simple thus month. No temping, no symptom checking, no working out due dates, just eating well and BDing at the right time. Ill carry on using my fertility monitor and probably opks but I've really got to stop obsessing and look at the long term. I know now I won't get the age gap I wanted for my Los but I've just got to accept that and look at the positives.

Thanks ladies for all your ongoing help and support. I couldn't do it without you xx


----------



## jelly tots

Good luck Anniebobs! Lovely news to catch up on. Lots of sticky dust to you

Munchkin, there is still time so stay hopeful, as they say your not out til the witch arrives.

Iaw Glad you had a good time partying, I remember the days of bruised feet well lol. I really need to make some friends up here and go on a night out.

Garfie no idea about the progesterone but if its working its a good thing no?

Penguin good luck with the scan

Celine hope your doing okay

Afm well I'm just impatiently waiting for testing day. Me and Husbandface are still dtd when we can. Didn't end up on Friday though cos he was being an arse. I hate it when he's drunk. He came back early and didn't text me to let me know. I fell asleep at midnight and he got home about ten past after getting a lift (he wasn't due back til half 1) so I didn't hear my phone when he was ringing and ringing as was on silent and he was out there half hour knocking and ringing til I eventually woke up. Cue mardy as hell drunk person. I just went back to sleep after letting him in and left him to it.
On a good note I made the best wheat and gluten free cake ever yesterday :) this has to be the lightest sponge yet and rose quite high. Been trying out good recipes for a few years now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## celine

Jelly tot that cake looks (and sounds) amazing!

Anniebobs any news? 

Munchkin i hope you will still be here right. Just no temping? Although are you are not out yet fx


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin I think that's a good mindset to have. What's the plan for when AF arrives? Wine, chocolate, skydiving? :haha:

Jellytot I hate drunk people I don't blame you for not dtd! That cake looks amazing.

Celine it was the same as yesterday's, not a bfp yet but maybe soon!


----------



## celine

Well i think the bleeding may stop for me today so that means this week i can start poas! Yeay! First order of business if im allowed out the house tomorrow fx im going to buy some hot to check the levels out. I have a 30? Maybe ic opks and i want to poas 2x a day as when i got my surge last time i had it in the afternoon but it was negative a few hours later, what are your poas opk styles? I used to be a once a day kind of gal but think ill step my game up this time.


----------



## garfie

Out and about at the mo ladies so will try and catch up with you all later.

Bfn for me today and after some soul searching going to come off the progesterone this evening and let her come. If by some miracle I am pregnant then hopefully I will have enough progesterone in my body to keep it going.

After this many bfns maybe I'm being delusional - I didn't manage to temp either as one of the boys was up in the night - so no idea really it's just the side effects are starting to get me down headaches, tiredness, nausea, sore boobs etc and of course is it real or just the progesterone.

I guess I will know in a few days

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh Garfie i'm sorry. It must be rubbish feeling so pregnant without being pregnant. You've given it a while to get the BFP and yes hopefully if you are pregnant you'll have enough progesterone as you said. Boo. Keep us posted x

Celine no i'm not dissapearing from here, no chance, but i will make an effort to come on a bit less, like twice a day not a hundred times! I am still technically 'in' but feeling very out and AF isn't even due til tomorrow. 
As for OPK's i tend to do 1 or 2 a day til i start getting a line or get close to my usual dates and up it to 3 times. Usually 10am, 2pm and 10pm. Recently i've been doing an FMU one instead of the 10am so i can see accurate progression without different dilutions of urine. When i'm doing 1 or 2 a day i'll do one in the afternoon and 1 in the morning. I buy them in packs of 50 online! Costs about a tenner. I also use my clearbluefertility monitor which usually peaks the morning i get my BFP on the OPK so it backs it all up.

Yay for peeing on sticks! I'll be back with you in about a week. You never know we might be on track to be bump buddies :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Anniebobs the plan is wine and in all serious over the counter sleeping remedies! I desperately need a nights sleep before i start this whole crazy process again!

Penguin - yes let us know how the scan goes.


----------



## celine

:( when bump and baby pocs all over fb today :( feeling down. More bleeding when i walk too much. Feeling yucky in my bidy right now :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Boo celine :( not what you need. I'm angry at all pregnant people right now whether they shove it in my face or not.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Munchkin - I have really enjoyed not temping. It's made my ttc experience a whole lot easier so I hope it will help you too. I really enjoyed it in the beginning b/c it confirmed that I do ovulated but since then I just use OPKs.

Celine - I only use OPKs with FMU. I typically don't get my surge until midnight or 1 AM so FMU works well. From what I understand most women get their surge in the afternoon which would then make sense to test in the evening.

Annie - fingers crossed!

Jelly tots - that cake looks amazing!!!

Penguin - Hope those twinges mean good things

Garfie - Hope you figure everything out soon. Really hope you are pregnant but if not I understand just wanting AF to come.

CD6 for me. None of the pinches behind my belly button that I had when I did get pg, no cramps, no bloating. Just feel like I normally do during tww.....


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes ItsAWonder i don't usually temp but since my mc i wanted to know what was going on but now i'm more confident that i'll actually ovulate when i get a positive opk i think i can realx a bit now. It's been awful this month analysing my temps and getting depressed or optimistic every day. Also it reminds you every morning that you're ttc and you just can't get away!

I'm still not out though, no AF yet even though i had awful cramps yesterday, and my temp drop today tells me she's on her way. I've had worse cramps than usual this month and far earlier, i usually only get them when AF is really here but last months AF was dead heavy so maybe this one will be too :( Also i've had pains very low down at the front of my pubic bone which is wierd! The other good thing is that last month my LP was 11 days and if AF holds off today i'll be back to my normal 13 day LP which can only be a good thing!

Itsawonder are you 6DPO?? Rather than CD6. At 6DPO nothing interesting will have happened yet anyway, you've got loads of time for symptoms!!


----------



## celine

Munchkin im having hope for you for tomorrow xxx of course that temp dip isnt too good a sign :( but you know we are all here for you no matter what :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Yes Munchkin - 6dpo, not cd6. I really don't expect anything now just know with the other two pregnancies as soon as the egg fertilized, the day of ovulation, I gained about 3 lbs of bloat which is crazy for me. I don't really ever gain weight. I had to buy pants that were a size bigger. DH says he likes my new butt though as my butt and thighs stayed the bigger size even though my belly went back down about 1 month after m/c. :)


----------



## jelly tots

Thanks everyone, it was quite yummy too :)

Think I might get some ov ic's for next cycle if I'm not so lucky. Thinking again about temping though. It's bad enough getting up at 5:30am without having to remember to take my temp, plus the beeping on my thermometer will annoy husbandface.

Garfie - not sure what to say but big hugs. I've got my fingers crossed maybe its hiding in there. But yes you will be loads happier without all of the side effects.


----------



## celine

Right im physching myself for all these bfps coming on in here! And trying to be realistic to myself, with my live kiddos it took 3 months to conceive and with my mc i got oreg right away which is why i feel so confident that i could conceive again right away but then its never that eay (dont we all know it!) so i do have my heart set on a june/july baby to match with my june & july kiddos (im a july baby too) as much as id like to be knocked up by christmas...if im not 12 weeks by then i dont know how merry i would feel :(
Then i think ahead ok an august baby would be too, step those birthdays june july and aug?
September baby would be fun...that would mean a squishy smiley 3 month old by next chrostmas...october is my anniversary mnth also a good month for a baby but if im aiming for october that means id have passed my first edd (feb) and also passed christmas...urgh!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks celine x and penguin yes it's drives me mad ttc because first of all I can't get up to per in the night as I need my fmu for my fertility monitor tests, and it screws up the temps, and you have to wake up at a specific time to temp and recently I've been waking before 5 and having to try to stay in. 'Sleep' mode til at least 6.30, without getting up to pre! It's not fun. And it dies make me look like and obsessive nutter to oh!! However I will be temping tomorrow to see if AF is definitely on her way. I've only ever had a Lp longer than 13 days once and it was when I took vitamin b6, which I have again this month, so it could hold off til Wednesday at the latest x


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - SO sorry that you think you're out this month and that you're feeling fed up. I feel a bit sad because it seems like on all the threads I'm on, people are taking a step back and deciding not to post as much, or not to try anymore, or this and that. It just makes me sad that everyone is getting so down. :( I am glad you will still be around and that you are just taking a more relaxed approach next cycle (if it comes - still hoping it doesn't)! That does sound like just what you need, and I hope it works out for you! The obsessing over temps and every symptom is definitely hard on you emotionally every month, and it's always better not to stress. 

Penguin - I really hope the femara worked! Let us know the results at your u/s tomorrow! 

Jelly - That cake looks amazing! Wish I could have some. Good job on keeping up the BDing! 

Celine - You definitely sound like you are stepping up your game this time! That's great. You seem really positive, so that's wonderful. I hope you get pregnant your first month again, but definitely no reason to get down if you don't on your first try. I agree a July - October baby would be pretty good! But I hope you get one sooner rather than later! I know what you mean, though. I REALLY want to be done my first trimester by Christmas. It's going to be extremely hard on me if I'm not.

Garfie - I hope AF stays away and that your BFP is just taking a little longer to show up. :hugs:

AFM - I am CD7 today and AF finally just finished off yesterday. We are going to start our BD marathon tonight. Tonight's job is just getting rid of those dead spermies. :haha:


----------



## penguin1

Ooo good luck literati! And have fun!

Munchkin I know its hard and its so very hard not to obsess. I've been putting life on hold a lot more now cuz Im not so young anymore and my DD is getting so old! But, soon we will all be holding those babies and wishing for more sleep soon!

Yet another coworker is preggos and my supervisor thinks she is as well. She's been getting very sick with any alcohol consumption. It would be horrible if all 3 of us got preggos at the same time as I work as a therapist and that would be half of our team at the nursing home I work in!!!!

I will keep you ladies up to date on my scan tomorrow. They changed my time and will be going in at 4pm US central time. Thanks so much ladies and keep positive!


----------



## Literati_Love

Good luck tomorrow! That is funny that another co-worker is pregnant and possibly even your supervisor. But, as much as it might be crazy to have half your team be pregnant, I still hope you get pregnant this month! You deserve it!


----------



## Elizabean

Wow, again there is a lot happening around here and I'm struggling to keep up!

Celine, I cant believe it is time for you to POAS again! Glad to see you are feeling positive about getting back into the swing of TTC :thumbup:

Literati, day 7 already, that hass gone so quickly! I hope you have plenty of time to BD this week

Munchkin, how are you? Any news yet? Fingers crossed for you.

Garfie, I'm sorry you feel like the progesterone hasn't done anything this month.

Penguin, half your team off having bubs would be crazy, but not much you can do about it! I work in HR, and earlier this year we had 2 out of 2 accounts receivable people on mat leave! The manager freaked out a bit but it always works out :winkwink: Keep us updated on your scan today.

Wonder, good luck, you are halfway through the dreaded TWW. What are your plans for staying sane this week?

Jelly, that is a gorgeous cake! Did you say it is gluten free as well? I may need to get the recipe as my best friend is gluten free.

Annie, any updates? 

I hope I haven't missed anyone :wacko:

As for me, I am CD 14 today and got the most gorgeous pos opk last night. The line was so dark! Poor DH has been recovering from surgery this week and is supposed to be resting, but he is a trooper. This month we have managed to BD on days 8, 11,12 and 13. We missed 2 days in between due to the surgery but I'm not too worried about that. Hopefully the anaesthetic hasn't made his swimmers all dopey! I'm thinking today then tomorrow should do it, then a rest for a day. 

In non TTC news, we are moving in a bit less than 2 months, so we have been shopping for new furniture which is exciting. Currently we live in DH's parents house and they live on the same property (but not the same house) which is a bit too close for comfort! But our house is half our furniture, half theirs, so as things get delivered it feels more and more like living in an episode of hoarders! Moving out and having our own space will be such a positive thing though, I'm so looking forward to it! Pinterest and interior design will be a good distraction during the TWW as well :haha:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Elizabean - I was wondering where you have been. Congrats on the OPK and more power to your DH for getting to it after surgery! Good luck with this and your move. So exciting!

I have no idea how I will stay sane for the second half of the tww. It's the second week that is always hard. We are still in the middle of our remodel and I am actually sitting next to freshly stained boards of wood which smell awful, but hopefully that will keep me busy.


----------



## celine

Elizabean how fun! Will it be your forever home? I hope u not planning much remodelling (ahem its a wnder?) cos im sure u will be too exhausted when u get that bfp :)

I had a stalk at anniebobs journal and i saw that pic of the hpt and i deffo saw a faint pink line..anniebobs pls post here too and give us our kicks :)

Munchkin any news? 
Garfie?

Me - with my immune system so down i think im coming down with flu uurggh!


----------



## jelly tots

Celine, I've been feeling a bit under the weather too. Is it the whole mc (physically & mentally) that runs you down a bit?
Hoping for lots of bfps too, also hope we both manage to fall straight away too.

Munchkin, hope your ok. Hope that if it is af this month it hurries up for you so you can get
Back on it. 

Literati good luck with your marathon, make him eat pumpkin seeds and there's also another which help boost quality etc, can't remember. Got my oh to have them last time we were ttc, he didn't mind them as got him some with vanilla flavouring :)

Penguin good luck with the scan, I find it quite funny a few people in your team are pregnant, one more wouldn't hurt ;) 

IAW hoes it going? 

ELizabean that's nice of your oh to keep going despite recovering. Hope it wasn't for anything serious. Sounds like you've got all bases covered. That's lovely with moving house. I can't wait til we can buy our own house again (husbandface is in the raf so live in quarters) be lovely to buy decent furniture (we daren't incase the movers ruin it).

I'm at 5dpo and not sure whether I'm impatient or indifferent or just scared. Was going to test next Friday when I would be 15dpo but not sure if I should wait longer. Also hoping I don't get the urge to start testing from Monday as really don't want to be crazy poas lady again. Last time I was testing all sorts just to satisfy the urge. Opk's and everything were tested just to make sure with fmu, smu, late night you name it.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well ladies i think it's high time for another lovely roundup of where we're all at xx

Munchkin CD1 bang on time :happydance: cycle 2 after mc.

Celine CD7 after second mc but on to a very happy new cycle xx

Itsawonder CD7

Literati CD8

Penguin CD10

RachelLynda CD14 1st cycle after miscarriage :wave:

Elizabean CD14 Ov day - 1!!

Jellytots 5DPO

Anniebobs 9DPO

CJJM 13DPO - where are you honey??

Garfie CD35 16DPO come on AF or BFP!!

Lots of lovely BFP's this month please ladies we need a massive sack of babydust over here right now!

As always message me with changes or if i've stupidly forgotten someone :dohh:


----------



## Elizabean

ItsAWonder said:


> Elizabean - I was wondering where you have been. Congrats on the OPK and more power to your DH for getting to it after surgery! Good luck with this and your move. So exciting!
> 
> I have no idea how I will stay sane for the second half of the tww. It's the second week that is always hard. We are still in the middle of our remodel and I am actually sitting next to freshly stained boards of wood which smell awful, but hopefully that will keep me busy.

Yep, I was pretty impressed by DH. I was willing to wait until next month, but he started the ball rolling, so to speak, so we just went with it!

The second week is definitely the longest week of the cycle! Remodeling is a good distraction! It will feel so fantastic to have your dream home become a reality. 



celine said:


> Elizabean how fun! Will it be your forever home? I hope u not planning much remodelling (ahem its a wnder?) cos im sure u will be too exhausted when u get that bfp :)
> 
> I had a stalk at anniebobs journal and i saw that pic of the hpt and i deffo saw a faint pink line..anniebobs pls post here too and give us our kicks :)
> 
> Munchkin any news?
> Garfie?
> 
> Me - with my immune system so down i think im coming down with flu uurggh!

Maybe not a forever home, but 10 years at least- it will be a great house for our eventual child to grow up in. Its where I grew up, a 3 minute walk from my mum's house and my close friends all live within a 5 minute drive (I live about a 45 minute drive away at the moment). Its a short walk to the beach, so our lifestyle will be so much better than living in the suburbs of the city as we do now. There are some small renovations to be done, and some decorating but nothing major. DH and my step dad will be doing most of the heavy work whilst I choose colours etc :haha: 

I'm excited for news from Anniebobs!!!!!!!! Get over here!

I hope your flu goes away soon :hugs:


----------



## celine

So im cycle buddies with IAW & Literati? Woohoo, munchkin we may be bump buddies as im assumng ill only obulate in 2 weeks anyway (i am sorry for af though but happy to be on blard with you) onto the bfp train!
Anniebobs where are youuuu!


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi,
So I think I may be pregnant :happydance: still waiting to see over the next few days but here's this mornings tesco test (my IC is very very faint, same as yesterday) What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## garfie

Annie - looks like you are duffed lol - tescos are supposed to be 25ml or something aren't they - so not as sensitive, well done you :happydance::happydance:

I'm out and about doing my avon - well I need the distraction - so speak as soon as I get in and catch up.:flower:
 
Sorry Munchkin - she got you - can you send her my way please, so ready for this cycle to be over now :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Anniebobs i dont even have to enkarge that pic to see that line! What wonderful news <3 what does hubby say?


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks for the updated list Munchkin :thumbup: I hope AF isn't as bad as it was last month and good luck for this cycle. Come on rainbow!

Garfie hope you're ok and not going too mad waiting for AF / BFP, think coming off the progesterone was a good idea, you can just start up again if you need to and won't have to deal with the confusing side effects.

Elizabean it sounds promising, lets hope one of them spermies got the egg :happydance: hope the tww goes quick for you. That house sounds ideal. We just moved too, we were an hour away from our family and friends but now we can walk to all of my family and the in laws are a 10 minute car journey away (perfect)

Jelly I am totally that crazy POAS lady right now!! I sortof wish I'd waited because of the time and energy that I've wasted on squinting at lines :dohh: but I needed to do it. I think it helps prepare you for AF sometimes too - I don't get spotting before. Anyway whenever you decide, good luck! Hope the tww isn't dragging too much.

IAW glad you're keeping busy with the remodel, upload some pics once it's done I love watching those property shows and nosing at other peoples houses! :blush:

Literati you're at the fun part of the cycle already! Enjoy it :haha:

Celine that seems to be what happens when you have a mc, you go through all that then you get sick! A few of us have had it on here! Just another fantastic side effect. Hope you're being well looked after anyway :hugs: you're just being so positive about it, I really hope you get your rainbow soon.

Hope I haven't missed anyone, I'm sure I only posted yesterday and so much to reply to!


----------



## Anniebobs

I can't get my head around it that I might be duffed so soon (I love that word :haha:), if the lines stay pink then on Monday I'll take a digi then it will sink in for hubby. He knows I'm not due on until the weekend so I don't think he'll really believe it until then. I didn't realise tescos were 25miu, I couldn't find it on the box anywhere but when I read the instructions it said to take on the day of your missed period so I thought they might not be great.


----------



## Munchkin30

Annie that's totally a line! Brilliant! So happy for you x and with any luck it'll start a big string of BFPs on this thread!


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin30 said:


> Annie that's totally a line! Brilliant! So happy for you x and with any luck it'll start a big string of BFPs on this thread!

I hope so, I think we all need a bit of baby dust!

:dust:


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> Right im physching myself for all these bfps coming on in here! And trying to be realistic to myself, with my live kiddos it took 3 months to conceive and with my mc i got oreg right away which is why i feel so confident that i could conceive again right away but then its never that eay (dont we all know it!) so i do have my heart set on a june/july baby to match with my june & july kiddos (im a july baby too) as much as id like to be knocked up by christmas...if im not 12 weeks by then i dont know how merry i would feel :(
> Then i think ahead ok an august baby would be too, step those birthdays june july and aug?
> September baby would be fun...that would mean a squishy smiley 3 month old by next chrostmas...october is my anniversary mnth also a good month for a baby but if im aiming for october that means id have passed my first edd (feb) and also passed christmas...urgh!

Honey it's so hard isn't trying not to plan ahead too much. Every month there's a reason why i HAVE to get pregnant this month, why it would be brilliant and why it would be terrible not to. This month it means an end of June birthday which would be dead summery without LO being too young for the school year. It would be rubbish NOT to get pregnant because i NEED to pbe pregnant in time for my DD's 2nd birthday at the end of October. No pressure eh?? If it only took 3 months to conceive your babies i'm sure you won't still be here by february honey! I'm desperately trying to come to terms with the 3 year age gap now, which just means i need to be pregnant by my original January due date. Again no pressure!! x


----------



## Munchkin30

garfie said:


> Annie - looks like you are duffed lol - tescos are supposed to be 25ml or something aren't they - so not as sensitive, well done you :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm out and about doing my avon - well I need the distraction - so speak as soon as I get in and catch up.:flower:
> 
> Sorry Munchkin - she got you - can you send her my way please, so ready for this cycle to be over now :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yes i'll send you some AF dust (that sounds horrid!!) but you're still not out remember? Are your symptoms feeling any different yet? I suppose it might take a few days x Enjoy the Avon. I find work such a welcome distraction!


----------



## Munchkin30

Elizabean, the house sounds exciting. It really is lovely to settle somewhere. We've been here 3 years and we're planning to be here til dd goes to high school, we've been doing lots of building work over the summer and just trying to get the garden sorted now. Your house sounds amazing though, so close to the beach! It's miserable and raining here today and we live in the basically the bit of britain that's the furthest from the sea so it's pretty different!


----------



## celine

I was able to do the school run. A "friend" aka a mum at school whe knew about the other mc asked if i was sick or whe have i been so i told her expecting some sympathy and she said "oh at 6-7 weeks it was a barely a baby" 

:(


----------



## garfie

Still out and about - just had to nip to public loo:blush: looks like I'm spotting so maybe my body is getting back to normal:happydance:

Celine - Grrrrr tell her to [email protected]@@ off! - excuse my french :growlmad:

I may also be CD1 - see what happens, will update later 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> I was able to do the school run. A "friend" aka a mum at school whe knew about the other mc asked if i was sick or whe have i been so i told her expecting some sympathy and she said "oh at 6-7 weeks it was a barely a baby"
> 
> :(

Yes the words "f**k off" were the first words to my mind too. Insensitive b***h. Excuse my French but seriously?? Really hope she never loses 'not even a baby'. She'll learn then!


----------



## celine

She has had a mc before her two were born,,,,cantbremember what it felt like then? Geeez. Some people!
I am super excted to also maybe be cycle buddies with garfie!


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie I'm glad you've finally got some sort of end to your cycle anyway. And if I remember right your last cycle took 7 weeks so huge improvement. Next cycle will take 9 months though!

Celine what a cow she is! That is so insensitive!


----------



## Munchkin30

garfie said:


> Still out and about - just had to nip to public loo:blush: looks like I'm spotting so maybe my body is getting back to normal:happydance:
> 
> Celine - Grrrrr tell her to [email protected]@@ off! - excuse my french :growlmad:
> 
> I may also be CD1 - see what happens, will update later
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Well it's obviously so sad to be on CD1 again, and spotting doesn't always mean BFN blah blah blah but it's also positive if your body is settling back to normal. Looks like the progesterone was definitely doing it's job too which can only be a good thing. 

I've been trying to think of lots of great things about CD1. It's not going that well but here goes!!

1. It means our cycles are going normally. Plenty of women would kill for a regular period or any period at all.

2. It's a really good clear out. I've started seeing it as a fresh start and a 'detox'. I drink lots of water and eat well and i can forget all the naughty things i've drunk and eaten the last few weeks!

3. It's another month of taking supplements and folic acid and vitamins so the new bump will be even better taken care of.

4. It's another month to mentally recover from the miscarriage. And another month i won't have to be continuously paranoid i'm miscarrying again. 

5. My midwife told me to wait til after 2 periods to try again. Obviously i did nothing of the sort but looks like she got her own way anyway!! :witch:

6. I might get a proper summer baby now! 

7. I get to spend more 1 on 1 time with my gorgeous DD and she'll be that bit bigger when number 2 comes along that it'll all be dead easy with a newborn :rofl:

8. I get to drink some wine on my holiday in a couple or weeks. Although the holiday is with a girl who is a month more pregnant than i should be :cry: another chance to deal with the miscarriage.

9. I've got more chance to get the house and garden sorted so i can really rest when i do get my :bfp:

10. Apparently the 'natural' spacing of babies is more like 3 years because of later weaning naturally. As my DD is still breastfeeding i get to keep doing it for a bit longer and give her all my nutrients.

11. Did i say i could drink wine?!? :happydance:

Hope that gives you some ideas for your list Garfie xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Love the list. Also, if you get a headache or whatever you can take ibuprofen and not feel guilty (I never take it in the tww and paracetamol is crap!)


----------



## Munchkin30

Anniebobs said:


> Love the list. Also, if you get a headache or whatever you can take ibuprofen and not feel guilty (I never take it in the tww and paracetamol is crap!)

Ooh yes and cocodamol! And tonight i can take some over the counter sleeping remedies to get me just 1 good night's sleep. Bliss!


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin30 said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Love the list. Also, if you get a headache or whatever you can take ibuprofen and not feel guilty (I never take it in the tww and paracetamol is crap!)
> 
> Ooh yes and cocodamol! And tonight i can take some over the counter sleeping remedies to get me just 1 good night's sleep. Bliss!Click to expand...

Drugs and wine, top of the list :haha:


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi guys! Seems like a good thread for me to be on and it's also been suggested to me and I love following advice from you lady's. always seems to be right, but we're female after all  a little about myself. I'm Rachel and I'm engaged to my OH (Harry) getting married in March 2014 finger crossed! I found out in July 2013 I was expecting then September 2013 I had brown blood and then at my 12 week scan found out that my little bean passed away at 8 weeks (not sure how many days as didn't ask, tbh didn't ask much except 'when can I start again? Haha) except bean everything was measuring perfectly on time meaning I had a delayed miscarridge. I went down the medical route rather than surgical, could have gone down the natural route as I'd already started bleeding but I wanted it over with and the doctor said the pills would help bring it along faster. I'm currently not bleeding (had brown blood for days now but no red since about the 10th possible earlier than that) and had quite a strong positive yesterday so hopin my hormones go down fast so we can TTC again :D 
Might not reply for a while as going to try read all of this thread, see you in 78 pages time! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi again :wave:
Good luck reading all 78 pages, you must have some serious time on your hands! I went the medical route too, just wanted it over with and in a more controlled environmnet in hospital than at home where i'd have probably just thought i was dying all the time! 
Exciting you're getting married! We've been together 7 years and not managed it yet :wacko:
I tend to do a round up of where we all are called "the list" this time it's on page 75 so it might take you a few days to read that far! I'll add you on.
Hope you get the help and support we've all needed here xxx :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Ok Ladies

I'm back - drugs and wine sounds good to me as well - looks like I'm on CD1 - if these cramps are anything to by:cry: very light at the moment but I'm sure that will soon change:haha:

Annie - Congrats again - I can't wait to hear what hubby says - shame they don't like squinting like us - it's so much fun :haha:

My cycle was 7 weeks last time - so having a 34 day cycle is a lot better, although my cycles used to be mega short some being under 20 days :wacko:

When did you move - have you not heard the saying new house new baby:winkwink:

For this month my plan is - to begin drinking grapefruit juice, carry on with the aspirin and prenatals, buy some OPKs, temp and finally if he's lucky have some :sex::haha: I am not taking the progesterone unless I get a line, as this month the side effects and hopes were just to much:cry:

Have to admit even before progesterone temps did look quite sexy though:haha: hoping for a more normal chart this month:happydance:

Celine - :happydance: we may be cycle buddies after all - I love your positivity, I usually crawl away and hide for a while but with you ladies asking where I am etc - I have to come out from under my rock:winkwink:

I can't believe that person has had m/cs and still uttered those words - obviously she has the memory of a sodding goldfish:wacko:

Munchkin - Sorry she got you as well - so here we both are CD1 - a fresh start (I wasn't given instructions how long to wait for) and can you believe I still haven't had the official verdict that everything was okay and it's okay to start again.

I hope you get plenty of :sleep::sleep::sleep: tonight hun:hugs:

Work is such a welcome distraction you are right and I love doing my Avon - not so much when it's raining:wacko:

I have passed so many due dates now that I just tend to remember them quietly and don't even bother mentioning them:cry:

I bought a lovely candle ornament to honour my five angels I will put a pic up soon - it took me a while to find something I thought was fitting:happydance:

Eliz - Congrats on the OPK and well done hubby for being such a trouper :happydance:

Have you heard the saying new house new baby? - hey maybe we all need to move:haha:

IAW - I agree with the other ladies we need before and after pictures of your remodelling :happydance: this will certainly keep you busy - it will be time to test before you know it:wacko:

Literati - Hope the marathon is going well:winkwink:

Penguin - Good luck with your scan - don't forget to update when you can:hugs:

Jelly - Yummy that looks delicious - I always say I'm going to make a cake but :dohh: it never happens - although tonight I'm making bramble and apple crumble as the weather has turned here and I am in need of some stodge and comfort food:haha:

Hope I remembered everyone - when you get to my age you know:haha:

Quickly before I sign off I was on the bus yesterday and there were some young girls talking about getting pregnant and how this one would deff have twins, how the other one had already had a baby and it was easy (50mins labour) how the other one couldn't stand kids and didn't want to get fat and finally how the other one absolutely adored the cuttie babies - what was scary was I heard one say and "I heard my mum doing it last night eeew - god she's ancient 42 or something" (my age) well I just had a little chuckle to myself kids eh:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Welcome Rachel - sorry you find yourself here, hope you don't have to wait to long before your cycle sorts itself out.

Yes they are a good bunch here - they don't let you hide, so don't even think about it - Munchkin will call you out:haha:

The only way to find out if the hormones are going down is to keep testing hun (hope you have lots of cheapies - otherwise you may need to remortgage:winkwink:)

Congrats on your engagement:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

He he Garfie! Yes lovely to have you as a cycle buddy again and we're on the same day now. Hurrah! (although boo as well obviously :() I seem to have a nervous breakdown and cry for a few days before AF but when AF starts i'm actually a lot happier, knowing i'm definitely not pregnant it's sometimes better than having hope! I usually shut off a bit too but yes this thread keeps you in the room and makes you feel less lonely. Love you all x

On the subject of 'new house new baby' my SIL had 7 miscarriages after her DD was born and they had stopped trying when they moved house for the first time when her DD was 7. They moved in September and she announced she was accidentally 3 months pregnant by Christmas! They now have a gorgeous 2 year old rainbow boy. Hapy endings.


----------



## Munchkin30

Rachel if you read through the thread you get the full story of my HPT and OPK progression after my MC. Fascinating reading :rofl: but it might help.


----------



## garfie

So what do you think? To honour my angels - they keep me warm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## garfie

You might need to crick your neck - it's come up sideways:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

garfie said:


> You might need to crick your neck - it's come up sideways:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

That's awesome honey. How beautiful. And your babies keeping you warm is so lovely. Well done. My 89 year old gran is growing me a rambling rose at the moment for my angel baby x


----------



## celine

Hoe beautiful <3 ive been wondering how to honour/keep the memory of my two angels.
Garfie - do your sons know about your angels?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good morning ladies (or evening where you are). I have not been able to fully catch up on everything here.

Rachel - Sorry you have to join this group but welcome. I hope your hormones come down quickly.

Annie - Looks like a BFP to me! Congrats and keep us posted!!!

Me - 7 dpo. No symptoms. Definitely nothing that I felt with the last two pregnancies but won't count myself out this early. Saw our granite slab this morning for our counter tops and it is gorgeous. Should be cut and installed by this time next week!

Garfie - really like the candle holder and it's a beautiful idea to keep you warm and remember your angel babies.


----------



## Munchkin30

Itsawonder the granite sounds amazing! Yay!! We've just spent so much on building work I can't even start to broach the idea of a kitchen yet! 

AFM ladies I need you to help me out this cycle to stop me getting in the state I did again. 
There's a few things I need you to do - 

1. Stop me temping! It's turned into an addiction after 2 long cycles. I really want to temp tomorrow but I need to stop myself!
2. Stop me being obsessive and perfectionist at BDing. I'm aiming for every other day between about cd10 and the day after ov. I really stressed this month because we had 36 hrs between BDing over ovulation!
3. In the 2WW if I'm saying I feel pregnant from about 7DPO remind me that I always feel like this in the 2ww. I'm not crazy it's just the progesterone in the 2ww that's the same as pregnancy hormones and I forget EVERY month!
4. If I'm going crazy and getting depressed near the end of the 2ww remind me that I always feel better once afs here. I'm not going crazy or clinically depressed, it's hormones and stress and I will feel better. 

I don't know what my testing strategy will be yet this month but I think I need to do whatever feels right at the time and not stress.

Please help me with this. I'm relying on you! 
Thank you.
Love you all x x x


----------



## ItsAWonder

I can help with the first one. Have DH hide your thermometer and not tell you where. It will only be stressful for the first few days and then, trust me, about a week into not temping you will feel better (if not before).

Can't help with #2 b/c I do the same

3+4 - of course we can remind you. Try to plan some fun events to help you through that time as well if you can.


----------



## Munchkin30

Ooh that's a good idea! I can pretty much work out when the bad days will be already so if I'm prepared for them in advance I think it'll really help! I might plan something for cd1 that I can't do if in pregnant, like getting my hair died or going in a sauna or drinking lots !
Good thinking x


----------



## Munchkin30

I have gathered all the thermometers in the house together and when oh gets home I will get him to hide them all! He thinks I'm totally crazy anyway so this won't make it any worse! X


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi Rachel! So sorry for you loss :hugs: but in here we all know what you're going through, it really helps. And like Garfie said you won't be allowed to hide, just tell us how you're feeling and somehow it helps you not feel so awful. Or helps you have a good cry and get it all out.

I had a bit of a cry today, I feel so stupid about it but I got really upset because I want my other baby not this one. I don't want to be getting a bfp, I want to be already pregnant. But then at the same time I'm there feeling such guilt that I'm not as excited about this baby as I was for the last one or for dd. I mean of course I'm excited and amazed that I might be pregnant, but it doesn't feel right. Maybe once the lines start getting darker and I start believing that I'm actually pregnant then ill feel a bit happier. Oh god I'm not making any sense am I, how can I be moaning when I might be pregnant? I hate ttc!


----------



## ItsAWonder

My personal feeling Annie is that our babies are just waiting for a healthy body. That it's actually the same being, soul, whatever you want to call it, that will enter when you carry a healthy pregnancy. I don't know if it helps, but I think this "baby" is the same as your last.

Being raised Jewish, I also asked a Rabbi the Jewish interpretation of a miscarriage. Now, I am not a religious person and not trying to push ideas at all. Instead, I want to share a part that I found to be beautiful for anyone to read. If you are interested in more there is a website link at the bottom but it definitely gets more into the religious teachings.

"Kabbalistic sources explain that there is a finite number of different souls. By now, every soul has been born into the world at least once; souls that are being born now are reincarnations, which need to complete their spiritual task in the physical world. Some souls are so close to perfection that they don&#8217;t need a lifetime to achieve their full potential. They only need to be carried by a caring mother, in complete selflessness and love, to complete their divine mission. It is taught that these are the souls of stillborn and miscarried babies. After this pure experience, the baby&#8217;s soul has nothing left to achieve by being born, and returns to his/her Source in purity, unsullied by life in the lower world. It can be a comfort to know that our baby has not &#8216;lost out&#8217;, but lived all the life he/she needed, and has returned to the highest possible rank in the spiritual world."

Here is a website:

https://www.jewishpregnancyloss.org/an-exploration-of-jewish-sources-on-perinatal-loss/

I hope this helps and is not pushy. I hope that you see that line get darker and you find your happiness. I believe that this pregnancy will be successful and you will soon cry with joy instead of pain, loss and fear.


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh Annie I totally understand. Being pregnant again would be absolutely terrifying and tied in with the grief and maybe even the guilt of being happy about the new baby. Also whatever happens you're not as pregnant as you would have been with the other baby which is rubbish. Also it would be so hard to get excited when you're so terrified of it happening again. So yes it's ok to cry and cry if that's what you need but at some point you will be excited and happy about it x


----------



## Anniebobs

IAW that gave me goosebumps, that is such a beautiful way to think about it. I think this is going to be a strange pregnancy to get my head around, but I'm definitely more excited than I am sad.

I forgot to say Garfie that candleholder is such a lovely idea.


----------



## Anniebobs

That's exactly it munchkin, all those different things going on in my head. And the GUILT! Why when something goes wrong (or right) do I always feel so guilty?!


----------



## RachelLynda

IAW - That is beautiful paragraph!! If I think of it like that then my angel was here to show me and my partner how much we wanted a baby (OH wanted one but wasn't sure) and bring us closer as a couple. We've now decided to get married a lot sooner then we first chose so I guess that's what our angels done, pushed us to do what we wanted and get married! :D x


----------



## RachelLynda

Anniebobs said:


> Hi Rachel! So sorry for you loss :hugs: but in here we all know what you're going through, it really helps. And like Garfie said you won't be allowed to hide, just tell us how you're feeling and somehow it helps you not feel so awful. Or helps you have a good cry and get it all out.
> 
> I had a bit of a cry today, I feel so stupid about it but I got really upset because I want my other baby not this one. I don't want to be getting a bfp, I want to be already pregnant. But then at the same time I'm there feeling such guilt that I'm not as excited about this baby as I was for the last one or for dd. I mean of course I'm excited and amazed that I might be pregnant, but it doesn't feel right. Maybe once the lines start getting darker and I start believing that I'm actually pregnant then ill feel a bit happier. Oh god I'm not making any sense am I, how can I be moaning when I might be pregnant? I hate ttc!

OH MY GOD! My internet went just as I pressed submit! I can't remember what I said now :(
The silly internet is the reason I might disappear haha. 
Well the thought of me replying was there :haha: It was something about what IAW said, oh heck. I give up trying to remember it will come to me at some point :( 
I'm so late when it comes to news on here - Have you got your BFP? x


----------



## Elizabean

Annie, super huge mega congratulations! I'm sure you will get a big-fat-dark-line-positive in the next few days :happydance:

Wonder, I love that thought, thank you for sharing :hugs:

Munchkin, that is a great list, very positive. I'm a clothes shopping addict so I would add that at least I would be able to wear the new jeans I just bought for an extra month :wacko: Great idea hiding the thermometers too!

Celine, that woman is a nasty piece of work. Even if she genuinely believes that, it should never be said. Karma will get her :growlmad:

RachelLynda, I'm sorry for your loss. Welcome to the thread.

Garfie, sending you some virtual chocolate and wine

Literati, have fun and keep calm!

Penguin, any news from your scan?

I hope I haven't missed anyone :dohh:

I haven't heard the new house new baby saying before, but hopefully that will work for me.

Last night DH's parents moved in unexpectedly! GGRRRRR. SIL and her hubby and kids are here for a few days, and so they are staying in PILS flat and PIL's are staying in the room below our bedroom, but of course they never told us this was going to happen, and I didn't think SIL was arriving until today. And his dad is the worst sleeper and constantly complains about any tiny noise the house makes. 

So it was a disaster, DH was feeling unwell, worrying about his parents hearing, getting annoyed with himself. I told him I didn't want a cranky and frustrated sperm to fertilise my egg! We did manage to BD in the end but I'm sure DH would have preferred to be scrubbing the bathroom or something, it was not very fun. 

I wanted to try again tonight but I don't think that will end up happening. I even suggested going to a hotel tonight but DH was not keen. I know I cant help it, but I feel so bad about being fertile at such an inopportune time.

I'm about 80% sure that if this month isn't it, I will stop trying for a few months, maybe until January :cry:

I'm so :growlmad: about the whole thing.


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - Yay for a +OPK! That is very exciting. What a trooper your hubby is for being willing to BD while recovering from surgery! I probably would worry about the anesthetic affecting his swimmers as well, but I'm sure it's fine. That's exciting you will be moving soon! I can imagine it will be nice to get a little farther away from the in-laws ahah! 

IAW - Good luck in the 2nd half of TWW. It definitely is the worst part of the cycle. You just want it so bad but have no idea if you'll get your BFP or not.

I hope you didn't use oil-based stain on that wood! Not good for the possible bun in the oven! 

Celine - So sorry you're feeling sick! That is neato that we ended up being bump buddies (well, not neat at all that you've had to start a new cycle, but under the circumstances, I mean). 

That is DISGUSTING about what your "friend" said to you. Your baby was just as much a baby as any live child on earth! Every single human being on this planet was once just a tiny little embryo in a mother's womb. To think that she would say that, especially when she'd had a miscarriage herself, absolutely horrifies and disgusts me. What an awful person! I am so sorry she was so insensitive to you.

Jelly - Thanks! I didn't know about the pumpkin seed thing. How long is your LP normally? 15 DPO seems more than sufficient! 

Munchkin - Thanks for doing the list. It always helps so much. There are so many people to keep track of now. It actually takes my entire lunch break to read this thread and then I don't have time to reply. Sounds like you're trying to focus on the positives now, which is great. I LOVE your list of positives about starting a new cycle. Being able to drink wine is definitely my favourite! :haha:

Annie - There is DEFINITELY a line there. I am terrible at seeing 'squinters' but that one isn't even a squinter. Congrats! And your feelings are totally valid and understandable. You should be farther along than you are and it's so sad you'll never meet the baby that you lost. But I am sure once this sinks in you will get very excited about the new baby. I, too, am worried about not being as excited about the next one. It's not fair we've been robbed of that joy. :hugs: 

Rachel - Welcome to this thread, but very sorry we meet under these circumstances. You are very ambitious for trying to read this entire thread. I get overwhelmed just reading a few pages! 

AFM -

What Celine said reminded me of what a friend this weekend said. We had a couple over for supper on Saturday and I hadn't decided yet if I was going to tell the girl about my m/c. We always discuss babies and pregnancy when we're together because we've both been excited for that for a while (I haven't seen her since before the m/c). She told me that she and her hubby started trying in August. She then brought up a co-worker who is trying as well and said, "She's been trying for a few months. She was actually pregnant in August, but then she had a miscarriage or whatever." I responded, as appropriate, with, "Oh no! That's so horrible! How is she doing?" and she replied very casually/flippantly, "Oh, she's fine! It was just early on." I knew right then that I would definitely not be telling her about my m/c. :( It really bothered me but at least I found out how her reaction would be before I told her! 

I have mixed feelings that she started trying already. Before this all happened, I would have been thrilled at the prospect of us being bump buddies. It'd be nice to take our mat leaves together, etc. But now that we've had a loss, I'm worried she'll get pregnant before us or we'll get pregnant at the same time and I'll have another loss and she'll be ahead of me. I want her to get pregnant but it doesn't seem fair that she should get ahead of me when I was already pregnant before she even started trying. :cry:


----------



## penguin1

Hello Ladies! Yes my scan was very late this afternoon and doing the happy dance!!!!:happydance: I have 2 beautiful 18mm eggs on my right ovary and for some reason my left didn't work. Im just happy for a cheap treatment! I just finished giving myself my Ovidrel trigger shot and get to bd tomorrow night and thurs morning and night! he he I hope it works!


----------



## penguin1

Welcome Rachel! We have a wonderful group here, although I have a hard time catching up but the ladies on here are so nice and helpful! :hugs:


----------



## penguin1

:hugs:


Anniebobs said:


> Hi Rachel! So sorry for you loss :hugs: but in here we all know what you're going through, it really helps. And like Garfie said you won't be allowed to hide, just tell us how you're feeling and somehow it helps you not feel so awful. Or helps you have a good cry and get it all out.
> 
> I had a bit of a cry today, I feel so stupid about it but I got really upset because I want my other baby not this one. I don't want to be getting a bfp, I want to be already pregnant. But then at the same time I'm there feeling such guilt that I'm not as excited about this baby as I was for the last one or for dd. I mean of course I'm excited and amazed that I might be pregnant, but it doesn't feel right. Maybe once the lines start getting darker and I start believing that I'm actually pregnant then ill feel a bit happier. Oh god I'm not making any sense am I, how can I be moaning when I might be pregnant? I hate ttc!

I am very happy for you and I know the line will get darker. I always try to think of my losses as that they were not strong or healthy and that is not what I want. I want a healthy baby and that was my body's way of releasing the unhealthy baby. I know ppl have unhealthy babies all the time, but I also see the heartbreak and stress of caring for a baby like that. And a times the stress gets too much for a marriage as well. I don't know if this helps but I know it helps me.


----------



## Elizabean

penguin1 said:


> Hello Ladies! Yes my scan was very late this afternoon and doing the happy dance!!!!:happydance: I have 2 beautiful 18mm eggs on my right ovary and for some reason my left didn't work. Im just happy for a cheap treatment! I just finished giving myself my Ovidrel trigger shot and get to bd tomorrow night and thurs morning and night! he he I hope it works!

Woohoo, great news:yipee:! Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## Literati_Love

Yay, 2 eggs! You could have twins! Good luck with everything, Penguin!


----------



## celine

Anniebobs when the lady told me "it was bareky a baby" yesterday i didnt have a good cry but i did feel emotional and let my mond wonder and i was all, to YOU lady it was bareky a baby...but it was MY baby! I wanted that baby and i wanted the one before! They were my babies. Grrrr!

Im not one who keeps up with everybody so sorry but hope we all have good days today. Anniebobspls post your latest bfp so we can all gawk and cheer you on xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

HELP I feel sick - just had a phone call from the hospital saying they want to see me this afternoon - to discuss some results:cry:

What results? - I was told verbally weeks and weeks ago the baby was fine - everything was fine.

So what results??? - my appointment is at 2.00pm (UK time) - do you think maybe they are going to discuss a way forward:happydance:

Sorry for the selfish post - I'm in shock will keep you all updated I'm probably worrying over nothing - but well you know how our minds take over.

Right I'd better get my ass in gear - my ladies need their avon - hope it takes my mind of it.

Who am I kidding:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## jelly tots

Morning, wow I've missed loads to catch up on later. Was quite busy yesterday. 
Hope all are well, will catch up properly on train on way home.

I've started with pink cm half hour ago and now getting some cramping. Could it be early af? Mc was three weeks ago yesterday


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie hopefully it'll be something fixable. If they have results then surely there is hope there might be a reason for the mcs. Let us know how it goes, try not to worry too much before. This is a good thing, a new cycle and new info to work with! It was meant to be.

As for me, it's sinking in a bit. I'm a tiny bit pregnant!
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Anniebobs

I've just read back but can't quite remember everything. But yay penguin for some healthy eggs!! Now you just have to make sure you've got a nice spermie to meet them!!

Elizabeth what bad timing!! Hope you've bded enough to have a good supply of sperm up there waiting!

Literati I can't believe any woman would be so flippant! And I know exactly what you mean about wanting to be pregnant first, you should be. Hopefully you'll be a few months in front of her so you're safe(ish) by the time she announces :hugs:


----------



## celine

Thinking of you garfie!
Congrats annie :)

Me - ive been too active and had a light bleed :(


----------



## jelly tots

Garfie, hope its something positive

Lovely line there Anniebobs, look forward to seeing progression

Celine that's awful saying that to you. Some people are just don't think


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie- it's pretty exciting but yes obviously scary. Hopefullly you might get some info/answers that will help. When was your last test? Please please update us as soon as you can xx

Annibobs loving the BFP! So very very exciting. I'm so happy for you. How are you feeling today? How are the leaky eyes??

Celine i kept thinking my bleeding had stopped then it would be back again. All you can do is look after yourself as well as you can but i'm sure you won't be causing any real damage. Just take care xx

Literati - what a total cow. I have to say even if your baby takes a bit longer (which hopefully it won't) i'd much much rather be your baby than hers. If that makes sense!

Rachel how are you feeling today? Managed to read the whole thread yet?? :rofl:

AFM i had a good sleep last night and me and DD went swimming this morning and got some plants for my outdoor pots for the winter. The only annoying thing is my AF is really heavy again, it woke me up last night, i usually have pretty normal periods but this one and the last one were really heavy. Maybe thats why my BFP isn't happening? My lining is still too thick?? Hopefully i'll be back to normal after theis AF x


----------



## RachelLynda

I'm feeling a bit poop as I've got a headache :( Should really be testing on Friday as that's what the Nurse in the Women's Ward said but then the women from EPAC(EPU) said the end of the month so don't know when to test - why can't pregnancy tests be free?! -.- No :haha: I might get back to it when my heard starts hurting all I'll just give up :dohh: I might read it all when I've got a whole day to myself haha xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Get some internet cheapies hon https://www.amazon.co.uk/Highly-Sen...qid=1379507248&sr=8-6&keywords=pregnancy+test 20 for £2.69 and they're very accurate! My testing addiction wouldve made me bankrupt without these!! And the equivalent OPK's are fab too x


----------



## RachelLynda

Oooo! That is amazing, I was going to pay £1 for one :L Harry mentioned about getting the normal ones I used (2 from Boots at £2.99) as they've always been good and weren't stupidly expensive but I said even if it was 200 for £2.99 I couldn't use the same tests I used when I got my BFP :/ I don't mind using them getting a BFN when I'm TTC but I don't want to get a BFP from it when it's not a 'real' BFP :/ xx


----------



## celine

Rachel i want to test using the same brand as i usually use so i can be sure when theline gets darker iykwim? But i do understand - i wouldnt use a digi unless its for a real bfp so its kind of the same :)
So u are testing friday? Did she say why you must test fri? Last time i forgot to test and checked two weeks after the bleeding had started so cd14, i was thinking of testing this weekend so about cd11 to see if its out of my system.

My first mc took a week with blood loss spread evenly, this one is over in a week if today is e last daynof bleeding but most of my blood loss was def within the first 48hours....hope u and i get bfns rachel!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Wow - lots going on this morning.

Garfie - My doc calls me in with any news, good, bad, etc. Let's cross our fingers that it's something silly like low iron. Please keep us posted. We are here for you.

Penguin - good luck!!! Great news about 2 mature eggs!

Annie - looking good! I see that line. Are any positive feelings starting to sink in yet?

Literati - I did not actually stain the boards, they just have to dry in the house b/c of rain. We kept the fans on and windows open so there isn't much more I can do. I do not think I am pregnant, but if I am we would not yet be sharing a blood stream so I feel kind of okay about it. The project had to get done but trust me, the thought did go through my mind.

Will have to re-read everyone else's posts. I remember in-laws moved in - was that Literati? What a sucky situation and bad timing! My family is 2,000 miles away, as is my DH's. Of course we miss them but we never have an unexpected drop in.

Rachel - sorry you are not feeling well today.

Celine, Jelly, Elizabean - I will re-read your posts soon. Early in the AM here and about to leave for work so only did a rushed read this AM.


----------



## RachelLynda

celine said:


> Rachel i want to test using the same brand as i usually use so i can be sure when theline gets darker iykwim? But i do understand - i wouldnt use a digi unless its for a real bfp so its kind of the same :)
> So u are testing friday? Did she say why you must test fri? Last time i forgot to test and checked two weeks after the bleeding had started so cd14, i was thinking of testing this weekend so about cd11 to see if its out of my system.
> 
> My first mc took a week with blood loss spread evenly, this one is over in a week if today is e last daynof bleeding but most of my blood loss was def within the first 48hours....hope u and i get bfns rachel!

Yeah, I trust them but getting a BFP from then when it's not a real one will remind me of when I first got my BFP and I'd rather not :( She said because that would be around 2 weeks after I started to bleed and if I was still getting a BFP then to ring EPAC but I rang them to get a scan and she said if by the end of the month I still get a dark BFP or it's really persistent then to ring them and they'll do blood work and it may mean that my hormones have messed up and somethings up or something - I don't really remember all my appointments have seemed to merge into one with 5 didn't medical professionals telling me different things. I bleed heavily in the first 48 hours, and as far as I'm aware I passed everything (but a bit of lining) in those 48 hours then I bled a bit more, sort of like my normal period, one night then stopped then for a good week or so it's been brown blood on and off, it can go from every time I wipe to not having any for two days for it to come back to ever so often when I wipe. So do I!

Question for anyone really - The test I did this week was about as dark as the one I did went I found out and I was between 5 and 6 weeks along. If my sac etc was measuring 12 weeks would that means my hormones would be at 12 weeks so therefore 2 weeks after starting to bleed a test that is the same as my first ever BFP (so 5-6 weeks along) is a good sign? Or would it just not get darker after that point? I think I've made sense if not I'll try to explain again haha. Oh also my BFP in July came up straight away but this one took about a minute or so to start getting darker.
x


----------



## Anniebobs

No more tears today, I'm feeling good. I'm trying to bring myself round to the mindset that I am pregnant and I can and should enjoy it. And trying to stop that niggling voice in the back of my head the 'what if...'

I am due on 1st June which is a very good omen, it's our wedding anniversary! So this time it's meant to be. Hopefully we'll see a lot more June due dates in here soon!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just got back - my results were from the DNC carried out months ago (the same DNC where I have been told twice everything was okay)

Well everything was not okay - I was having another little boy and he had downs:cry:

The doc thinks that's why my body m/c - should this make me feel better.:nope:

Now I'm back to the day of my m/c in my head even though I had almost moved on and was feeling a lot more positive.

Now all I want to do is :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

For what could have been and what I have lost all over again - I need to get my head round this - first being told everything was okay and now realising that not only am I high risk for my age - but as it's happened once it could possibly happen again and I may have to make some tough decisions:cry:

I just feel so sad and empty again:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## jelly tots

Right, managed to have a brief catch up before the 3G runs out after the tunnel. 

Literati what an awful way to talk about it maybe she really doesn't understand the implications of a loss. She might change her tune if she doesn't fall straight away.

Penguin that's fantastic about the eggs, get bding like crazy lol

Elizabean hope you've managed to catch the eggy, fx for you. Shame that's all happened right now

Munchkin hope your okay, such a shame about af, but new month new cycle new chance

Rachel I got 40 cheapie a off eBay for £4.50 similar to those, defo worth getting for those poas addictions
I managed to get a negative about ten days after my natural mc, I know everyone is different but hoping it will for you when you test. I was told to test after three weeks and if still positive go back for a scan to check.

Hope I haven't missed anyone off these last two posts.

Afm well the spotting/pink cm stopped as soon as it started. Still have weird feelings as if af is about to come bit I'm trying to be hopeful I did ov on Thursday and we were lucky enough to catch. Planning to test on Monday as might see something by then


----------



## jelly tots

Oh garfie huge hugs, I really don't know what to say.x


----------



## celine

:( garfie, of course this will bring the day of mc right back, knowing it was a boy makes it more real and hurts even more that he isnt he any longer. Ill keep you in my prayers and thoughts xx


----------



## RachelLynda

So sorry to hear :( :hugs: xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie that is such hard news to take, of course you'll be right back there. I hope you have some good support around you at home but you know we are here so you can vent / rant or whatever. I am so sorry you had to go through that when you thought all was fine months ago.

:hugs:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Garfie I am sorry. I feel frustrated over the doctors mistake and it didn't even happen to me. I wish I had something to say to make it better. We are here, as Annie said, anytime to need to vent. 

Rachel - it's not really the size of the sac that determines how long it will take to stop getting positives, but the amount of HCG in your system which can only be determined with blood draws. As an example, I m/c at 8 weeks (the second time) and my HCG was 56,800+. I had formed a sac and yolk and the sac was the correct size for 8 weeks. my friend m/c at 16 weeks and her HCG was about 20,000. Her body noticed the m/c a number of weeks before and started reducing her hormones at a faster rate to bring on her m/c. So, she got negatives in a shorter timeframe than I did. Took me about 5 weeks or so. Hope this helps - it's just a waiting game to see how your body handles things.

Jelly - you think you ovulated last Thurs, right? Could this have been implantation bleeding??? Or do you think it's residual?

Annie - glad there have been no tears as of yet today and a due date on your anniversary is thre greatest gift I can think of! Sending you and your bean loving vibes.

Munchkin - what's going on with you? Did AF arrive? Are you still holding out???


----------



## RachelLynda

IAW - Oh thank you, they never explained any of this to me I basically got the impression of 'If at the end of the month it's still positive there's something wrong and we'll need to drag this whole process on longer' If it's still positive in 3 weeks shall I ring or shall I just take it as it's taking longer? As I said before if I hadn't gone for the scan then she would have never said come back in 3 weeks if it's still positive. I assume my body stopped the HC G in my body as I started bleeding before the pill (I didn't realise till after I'd taken the pill) but who knows.. Why can't this just be a straight forward time :( xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

I always err on the side of caution and ring the doc if and when they say to, or if I have questions. Let them decide if all seems normal, if you need an ultrasound or a blood draw. Each doctors seems to handle things a bit differently so stick with what they say. Anytime you take the pill (I am assuming you mean Misoprostol to induce miscarriage or induce contraction to expel retained products of conception) they should do an ultrasound to confirm that your body has properly expelled all tissues. They should also check your HCG to confirm that it does drop to 0. (But this is based on medicine practices in the U.S. and they always seems to take things a bit further here - be that good or bad.)


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie I'm so sorry. What an awful shock when you just feel like you've been dealing with it, especcially after the past week you've had. I wonder why they felt they had to tell you now? Is there an increased chance of downs in another baby? what else did they tell you? Let the tears come x we're all here for you x

Rachel I was told to call the hospital if I still had heavy bleeding after. 2 weeks. I didn't but I was still testing faint positive after 3 weeks so I called them and they got me in that day for a blood test. My levels were at 41 so we didn't do any more and by the next week I'd had a negative and ovulated! 

Anniebobs I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better. I always say that if I get another bfp ill just enjoy being 4 weeks 5 weeks 6 weeks pregnant and try not to plan much further but it's not that easy I suppose! Hopefully ill find out soon x 

Itsawonder yes I'm on cd2 and its heavy this time. Trying to be positive and adjusting to a 3 instead of 2 yr gap for my babies :( 

Celine how's the bleeding? Have you done any opks yet?


----------



## RachelLynda

I've stopped bleeding so that's no concern :) After I paid off some bits I'll see what money we have left (sorta went over our monthly spend as me and OH spent a weekish spoiling ourselves to try help deal with it all :dohh: ) then I'll buy some tests :) Do you think they'll be upset if it's been longer than 3 weeks? I don't get paid till around the 1st so I might not be able to test at the end of the month :( x


----------



## jelly tots

IAW it shouldn't be anything residual as had -ve tests since nearly two weeks ago. Not had any spotting since either. I've got a funny feeling in my tummy low down so will just have to wait it out. I'm just being too impatient now lol did 3 hpt tonight just to make sure my ones last week and week before were right and they were white as white could be.

Rachel maybe if you have them a call and mention you can't afford to buy any tests until another week or so later they may even offer to give you some. Worth a try anyways and at least you will find out how they want to progress.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Jellytots - sounds like possible implantation. If so, you may get a faint line as early as two days from now!


----------



## Munchkin30

Jelly tots that would be amazing! Crossing everything for you! Lets have a good round of bfp dominoes after Annie. Yay!

Garfie how are you feeling? Remember we're all here if you need us x

Rachel you can get packs of 10 of those Internet pregnancy tests even cheaper. But yes asking the hospital for some would be a good idea, and I'm sure they'll be fine if you go bavk later anyway and hopefully by then you'll have your bfn!!

Xx


----------



## Elizabean

Garfie, I'm so sorry, what a shock it must have been for you, and a sad reminder of what happened :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - :hugs: So sorry about your bad news. I am sure this must bring up a whole lot of feelings and must be very difficult for you. Best of luck as you discuss this with your husband and make your decisions. I know this must be hard on you! :cry:

Annie - I know, it was very flippant of her! I hope I can be out of the first tri before I find out she's pregnant as well. Thanks! 

June 1st sounds like a lovely due date! So happy for you. It will be a great anniversary present. 

Munchkin - Haha! Thank you for saying that. ;) I'm glad you'd rather be my baby than hers! :haha:

Sorry AF is so heavy for you. Is it really possible for your lining to be too thick? I would think a thick lining would be a good thing since the lining is to prepare you for a baby? I had a very heavy AF the last 2 times as well. Hopefully our bodies have normalized now and everything will be perfect now. 

IAW - Yeah, I'm sure you're pretty safe in the TWW. You can't put your whole life on hold for a "what if?" And it's a good time the staining is getting over with before you actually are preggers! In-laws did not move in with me, thankfully. 

Jelly - Thanks. Yeah, she would definitely change her tune if it happened to her or if she has troubles conceiving. She is not a heartless person so I think she just does NOT get it. But she would if it happened to her. :nope:

Hopefully that spotting was just IB! Good luck!


----------



## Elizabean

ItsAWonder said:


> Will have to re-read everyone else's posts. I remember in-laws moved in - was that Literati? What a sucky situation and bad timing! My family is 2,000 miles away, as is my DH's. Of course we miss them but we never have an unexpected drop in.

Nah, lucky for Literati, it was mine that moved in! 
Let's just say there is a reason SIL lives a long long way away :wacko:

I'm trying not to stress myself out- all signs point to ov happening late on Tuesday 17th or early Wednesday 18th. We managed to BD on 11th, 14th, 15th, 16th and 17th. I just hope it was enough. Poor DH just needed a rest last night even though I was keen for one last chance :haha: Do you think that will be enough? 

Instead of entertaining DH's unexpected and uninvited parents last night we had an impromptu date night, was lovely to get out of the house, eat some amazing pizza- the base is about 5 cm thick!- and I even had a glass of red wine (I'm sure that ok on ov day or day after!) We didn't want to go home straight after dinner (how sad is that!) so we stayed out a bit longer to get dessert at another place down the road. It was such a simple but nice thing to do together especially after a stressful week. 

We are going away to visit my grandparents this weekend too, they live about 3 hours drive away in a tourist town by the coast, so its like a mini break with the added bonus of yorkshire pudding made by nan! :happydance:


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean said:


> ItsAWonder said:
> 
> 
> Will have to re-read everyone else's posts. I remember in-laws moved in - was that Literati? What a sucky situation and bad timing! My family is 2,000 miles away, as is my DH's. Of course we miss them but we never have an unexpected drop in.
> 
> Nah, lucky for Literati, it was mine that moved in!
> Let's just say there is a reason SIL lives a long long way away :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness that made me laugh! :haha: I am in a very emotional state right now. I had just started laughing at some girl's post in the pregnancy forum about "pregnancy rage," and then I suddenly started crying because I wish I was hormonal and could have pregnancy rage. :( Then I went over to this thread (still crying) and started laughing again at your post! If it weren't for the fact that I haven't Oved yet, I'd be guessing I was pregnant! Shows how our symptoms in the TWW often mean nothing at all...especially when you can get them BEFORE ov! 

Your BD timing sounds AMAZING. The BDs immediately before ovulation matter the most anyway, so even if you Oved yesterday and didn't BD, you probably still caught it with the earlier ones. I know how you feel with the stressing, though. I NEED my timing to be perfect! 

I am so glad you had a fun date night and managed to avoid your uninvited guests! 

I hope you enjoy your visit to your grandparents this weekend! That will be lovely.


----------



## Elizabean

Literati, I'm glad I made you laugh!

I agree on the symptom spotting, you can cry at any time! I have actually been putting every.single.thing in my cycle app his month, to remind myself in future of things that happen throughout my cycle. Hopefully that will help with my late TWW crazy brain that thinks every pimple or twinge is a sign!

I stopped over in the TWW forum today, but I don't feel like that's the place for me... too many women obsessing over everything. I want to stay with you ladies and obsess over everything with people I care about! I'm also not going to join a testing thread this month, too stressful, and sad to update if its a negative.


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, agreed. I like it over here the best. I never thought I'd *prefer* the TTCAL forum, but I do find I get the best support here and I like that we all follow each other's cycles even if we're on totally different timelines.


----------



## celine

Want to chime in to say i agree i love this forum and hope to prob stay here looooong til after my bfp (not for loss reasons though lol) when i got my bfp after loss i tried the pregnancy after loss but it was very quietish and clickish, the first tri really got me down...i remembernne thread was calle omg! And was about how she worshipsnginger...now inhad severe morning sickness with both kiddos but i never had to go on about it. Urgh.


----------



## Anniebobs

I like it here too! I'm staying, you can't make me go over there!!

Elizabeth that sounds like more than enough, I think I oved on 8th but it could have been the 9th (though that would mean my positive tests were REALLY early) and we DTD 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th and 10th. I think it's the day of and day before that you need to try and get in, you definitely will have had some swimmers there waiting! I really hope you'll have some good news for us in a few weeks!!


----------



## celine

Stayed home from playgroup today, apparently two mommas announced a pregnancy (both due a week within the limits of both my previous due dates!) and one brought her 6 week old :(


----------



## RachelLynda

Hope this will make you all laugh just mentioning about in laws.
The day before yesterday me and my OH decided as I wasn't bleeding we could try and DTD.. Well we started to get into it and suddenly our buzzer went off so OH got up thinking it was the postman or something. So him with a dressing gown on, me still in bed and all I here is 'Oh hi Dad..' safe to say we didn't DTD at that point :haha: 
But we successfully DTD yesterday, no after bleeding or anything so yay! 
Hope everyone's doing ok!
I'm determined to read this thread so see you soon! x


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning ladies. Elizabean that sounds like great timing! And the date night sounds good too. Enjoy. Wish i was going to the seaside it's miserable and drizzly here!

Annie how are you feeling today? Any more pics??

Garfie where are you honey? :hugs:

Celine obviously none of us can go anywhere now, we're stuck here til our rainbow babies leave home! :rofl:

Rachel how are you feeling? Got any hpts yet?

Everyone else :wave:

I am ok today but it is dead drizzly. 

But i've had a bit of a breakthrough in my coping mechanism after my MC. I've realised i've been trying to get back to where i was, with the baby i was carrying before, and it was never going to be ok because i'd be 4, 5, 6,7,8 months behind with a different baby not the one i lost. THis is why i'm so cross and jealous of pregnant ladies who are anywhere near where i should have been because i think i SHOULD be there and i'm not and i've been chasing to get back there, and i can't. 

When i had the mc i read that you shouldn't TTC when you're trying to replace the lost baby but i didn't quite get it before, i just though "I just want to be pregnant still so i need to pregnant again" and that's not the point.

So I have now accepted that we'll never get to meet baby number 2, but baby number 2 did exist and won't be forgotten and we are now trying for baby number 3. What it means is that i'm not behind, i'm not trying to get back to where i was, i am starting a whole new journey with another baby and i actually got to carry baby number 2 for 12 weeks AND hopefully will get to take home baby number 3.

I don't know if that makes any sense to you all but i suddenly feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I even know how i will announce baby number 3 on Facebook. 

So yes i think i'm going to be ok.


----------



## RachelLynda

I'm feeling ok at the moment, OH had a fit the other night and then a smaller one last night so he's off work today - my poor sweetie :( Thinking maybe about making home made pizza and cup cakes today  No I think I'm going to leave it until the end of the month to get some :)
Is there any way of flushing this HCG out my body? Well speeding it up anyway. I don't mind if I don't ovulate or if I get AF just want to get a negative test :( xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Rachel this won't be long cos I'm at work but I researched this and used milk thistle, raspberry leaf tea, nettle tea, decaff green tea, evening primrose oil and lots and lots and lots and lots of water xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Munchkin - I really like what you had to say about carrying baby no 2 to three months and now trying for baby number three. I still feel like I am trying for baby number one but you are right, I am really trying for baby number 3 and first take-home child.

Elizabean - I think your timing is perfect and your date night sounded amazing. Glad you got out and enjoyed yourselves.

Have fun at your grandma's!

Literati - at least if you are going laugh and cry you are ending with a laugh. Go out with a bang, right? I hope all your emotional moments end with joy and laughter :)

Celine - probably a good day to have stayed home from playgroup. Sorry to hear about the announcements. Just think, it sucks now but one day it will be you making the announcement.

Rachel - I don't know of a way to flush your system of HCG. Munchkin seems to have some ideas that are worth trying. I remember being really stressed during that time so I started to go to acupuncture. It doesn't flush the system, just helps equalize your emotions. It helped me cope with the waiting period and waiting for two AFs to try again.

AFM - I completely agree that this group just fits. I looked at the TWW as well and it's a lot of people who have not tried for very long, look at every little symptom and will probably get pregnant and be fine for 9 months (I know that's not the case but it's how that site makes me feel.) I like it here and will probably still be here when I am trying for my second baby.

Garfie - how are you today?

Penguin - hope you are having fun with those healthy eggs!

Thanks ladies - for being here day after day!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Honestly Rachel I think the water in gallons is the most important thing if you're still a but skint but the teas are good and cheap too. Just flush your system!

Celine I'm glad you missed playgroup. Not what you need.

In my moment of revelation oh came up with an idea, I don't know what I think if it yet and would appreciate your thoughts. The idea is instead if giving baby number 3 just one middle name, give it two. One for the baby we lost. Does that sound odd or nice? The child would always know that extra name was for its big brother or sister that couldn't be here. Honestly what do you think? Xx


----------



## celine

Munchkon you are so right, im a bit pissy at the two preggo moms due when i would of been but those babies are never going to come back and i am goong ahead to ttc number 5 and hoping number 5 comes home. It cant be baby number three because number 3 will always be a part of me, as is number 4 but by saying im ttc 3 i am disregarding their existance. What a revelation <3

Now could my body Please behave so i can do the naughty with my hubby! Havent had any bleeds since yesterday so fingers crossed for the weekend nookie! Seriously since we heard the first mc diagnosis end of aug we havent been intimate bcos i was waiting to mc, now we cant be intimate til the bkeeding stops blablabla i have needs too!

Thank you for that rant :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine, all I can say is GIT SOME! (Where I live "git some" means so much more than "get some".)


----------



## apple_20

Hi can I join? 

So I found out I was pg with no. 2 in July and was so excited as it was second month trying. Unfortunately it ended when I went for a scan at 7 weeks because of bleeding. It was a blighted ovum (bleeding not related but glad I didn't find out any later) I ended up with a d&c as my levels kept going up and my body hadn't figured it out. That didn't work and I had to have another a week later after a lot of pain and bleeding. 

That was over two weeks ago and I finally got a bfn. Seeing those lines was heartbreaking. 

I should have been 12 weeks today which is tough but im looking to the future. I would like to start ttc soon but for now we are ntnp. My gynecologist said after a negative test we could try again. 

So that's me. I'm sorry that everyone has ended up here but glad to have people to talk to who can understand


----------



## Munchkin30

Hello apple! So sorry for your loss but lovely to have you here with us x i don't know much about blighted ovums sadly but it sounds like your mw is ok with you trying again so that's great!! Keep with us and we'll all get there together. Come on bfps!! X


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - Sorry it seems like _everyone_ you know is pregnant right now. That must be really annoying and saddening. At church we usually see huge waves of pregnant people all at once and so far no one is currently pregnant (that I know of). Every Sunday I brace myself for someone announcing her pregnancy, as she would probably be due in March and also that would probably mean there would be a whole new surge of pregnant people that I don't get to be a part of. :nope:

I hope you get to DTD with your hubby ASAP! Sounds like you really need it! 

Rachel - :haha: That's disappointing about your hopeful DTD session-turn father-in-law visiting! I am glad you were still able to dtd the next day though. 

Munchkin - I love your revelation. I still don't think I can be over where "I'm supposed to be" but I have been saying that I am trying for baby number 2 for some time now. It would be dismissive to say I'm still trying for number 1. We had number 1 already, and yes our time with him/her was brief but (s)he was still ours for a time. Now we can't do anything but move forward and try for #2. Other people may not understand this since they see I have no children, but this one really will be my second. I still don't know how to stop feeling "behind." It is really frustrating, but I'm hoping what you said will help me to move on as well.

BTW, I absolutely LOVE your idea of giving your next baby 2 middle names with one to represent the baby you lost! What a wonderful way to honour your 2nd baby's life while still celebrating your 3rd. I think that is such a great idea. 

IAW - Thanks...it is true that at least I ended with a laugh. :) Your comment made me a bit sniffly, but in a good way. :) How is your cycle going? 

Apple - Welcome, and very sorry for your loss. :( It is hard getting over some of the milestones that you would have passed. I should have been 16 weeks today. *sigh* I am "glad" you finally got your BFN and can start trying again. I know it is a relief to start fresh again. :hugs:

AFM - I'm rather grumpy today... I'm confused about my cycle because I just had some watery CM yesterday and nothing yet today. I normally start out my fertile period with EWCM so not sure what's going on. I can't decide if we should start the BD every-single-day marathon, or if I should continue dtd every other day until EWCM shows up. But what if I'm not getting any ewcm this month? Not sure what to do!


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati what cd are you on? When do you normally ov? Are you doing opks? My cm is totally unreliable, there is no way I could bd based on that! Also I always get dead confused between ewcm and spermies!

I'm still struggling to not still feel behind. I feel weaker again tonight, things aren't quite so clear, but I still think If I keep trying to think like I was earlier it will eventually sink in. I daren't even work out how pregnant if be by now, I was 12 weeks on the 10th July. I feel sick thinking about it. 

Garfie :hugs:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Literati - that's a tough question - when to start the marathon. I don't get EWCM every month, actually didn't get it for about 6 months straight until my miscarriages. Do you want to use OPKs?

Re: me - 9 dpo.... waiting.... nothing really going on other than some normal PMS. In a good mood so just hanging onto that feeling and trying to wait it out. The second week of the tww is always hardest for me and I am really anxious this time. Usually have a 14 day lp but last month it was 13. I am ready to know and either be pregnant or move onto the next cycle. Obviously you all know what I want!!

Apple - welcome. This is a great thread. Of course I am sorry you have had to go through a loss but I am glad you found us. I should be 6 months if my first one survived and 5 months if my second did. Finally, I have lost track of the weeks and don't think about it quite as much. Just focusing on my future pregnancy.


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I am on CD10 and I usually ov on CD12 or CD13. I am using OPKs, but I *usually* only get one day of positives, so I like to rely on my CM to ensure I BD every day for the full 3 days prior (as well as the day of O and the day after). While the amount of ewcm varies for me, I do generally always get at least 3 days of fertile CM, and sometimes up to 5 days, so I do find it fairly reliable for me. It has been slightly different since the m/c though so it's hard to know what to trust. Thankfully, my body answered its own question today and gave me a dollop of EWCM this afternoon. So we'll definitely be BDing tonight! Hopefully dh doesn't get too worn out! 

That is okay that you're still struggling. There are always good and bad days. It is awful to think about it now really so sometimes it's better to just distract yourself. :S 

IAW - Wow, can't believe you didn't get any ewcm for 6 months straight! That is something my body always gives me. It is usually a dead giveaway during my fertile time...but once in a while the body will play a trick on you! 

The 2nd week of TWW is always hard, I know! I wish there was a way to know immediately whether you were preg or not, and if you weren't, it'd be nice to just fast forward til AF so that you could try again. It's so annoying to waste an entire 2 weeks just to find out it's BFN. :( Good luck, though! No signs so far could be a good sign!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay literati go for it !! I had much better cm last month either because of my vitamins or the miscarriage. But still after we start BDing I haven't got a clue ! I wish I ov'd as early as you , I'll have to wait til cd16/17 and I'm only on cd4. Yawn!!

Itsawonder I'm glad you're surviving the 2ww. Sounds like you're staying sane beautifully ! Not long now. I agree that no symptoms could well be a good thing.

Celine how did the BDing go? Are you opking yet?

Garfie :hugs:


----------



## celine

Hubby was hme far too late and i think he will work late again tonight :(


----------



## jelly tots

morning, hope you are all well.

im working from home today so will flick the heating back on, grab a cuppa and a few biccies and catch up properly the last few days for my morning break. been a bit busy and no wifi on the trains yesterday - whats that about?!?!


----------



## jelly tots

Elizabean - hope you have a lovely weekend

Literati - glad your ewcm finally turned up, have fun ;)

Celine - sorry to hear about playgroup and hope your feeling okay and manage to get to dtd soon

Rachel - no idea how to flush hcg but have heard things about drinking lots of water. hope you get your negative as quickly as i did. oops! about your interruption.

Garfie - how are you chick?

Penguin - hope your doing okay

Apple - welcome along, unfortunate circumstances obviously. it takes time hun, what seems to have worked for me is thinking to the future. of course milestones are hard. but we will all get through it im sure.

Munchkin - hope you are okay chick

IAW - its horrible with this waiting feeling isn't it. Hopefully it will go really quick for us.

Hope I haven't missed anyone out, there was a lot to read there lol.

AFM well im 8dpo today and still have brown tinted cm. starting to now think it is just af on its way. i tested again this morning with fmu and of course -ve. I knew it would be but just had to make sure. This second week is just going to drag


----------



## apple_20

Morning. Oh I hate the tww it's very frustrating. I'm thinking I'm going to avoid opks for a bit in the hope that I can stay more relaxed if I don't have a tww. That could work the other way and stress me more, but since I could o at any time or even could have done already I could waste a lot of time testing. 

My fingers are crossed for people waiting to test keep busy and hide the tests. 

I'm going on holiday on Monday so that is a good distraction. My toddler distracts me well too.


----------



## apple_20

Jelly tots it looks like you ovulate d pretty much two weeks after mc? Do you mind me asking did you have a d&c?


----------



## apple_20

Deleted double post


----------



## apple_20

Triple post oops


----------



## jelly tots

lol, i keep getting multiple posts when i go on here on my phone.

nope had a natural mc, i found out at my 12 week scan on 26th aug, but had been spotting since the saturday, it steadily got worse and lost everything on the next day. went into hospital for pain relief and because i was losing so much (was literally sat on the loo for 3 hours continuously bleeding which resulted in a lovely pile i cant get shot of now), they did an internal and removed everything they could see near my cervix. didnt have a medical one or anything. think that helped though as the bleeding tailed off quite quickly, by the friday it was just about only spotting and then got my -ve within 10 days of it starting0.
i defo know i ov'd last week as had the same crampy feeling i always get and had my watery cm. it turned lotiony like normal friday/saturday and has been since.


----------



## celine

I ovulated three weeks after my natural mc (previous one) but i used to have longish cycles so could of just been that?
Apple where are you off to? The distractions will do you good :)


----------



## Munchkin30

I ovd 3 weeks later too. I usually ov cd16-17 and it was CD27


----------



## RachelLynda

Grrrr! My laptop internet messed up.. Now to rewrite :Dohh:
*I finished reading it all!*
I've pee'd so much today with all this water I'm drinking, never realised how bland it was until now :(
AFM - Well this part sucks, it's like a TWW but not. I'm not bleeding anymore but I can't try to work out when I ov as my bodys still sorting out. I can't actively TTC as according to my body I'm still pregnant, I can't test to see if I'm pregnant as I 'already am', I don't care if I come on my period or if I ov I just want that negative test and be able to be somewhere, I don't consider myself anywhere as I may be 'CD15' but I'm not and I'm not any 'dpo' I'm not on my period I'm just nowhere :cry:
Ok, rant over, sorry :blush:
Hope everyones ok, I'm totally lost where everyone is now so sorry if I get everything wrong :dohh: xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Rachel - we all know how you feel. It's sucks going through it but it will pass. 

Jelly - really hope it's implantation for you. Sounds like it is! I have never had an implantation bleed but would love to have the head's up.

Everyone else - seems like we are all is some form of waiting game. At least the time is going by even if it is slow......


----------



## jelly tots

erm....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RachelLynda

Before I say congrats is that a bad positive (Like I'm getting -.-) or a possible good positive sorry I've lost track :blush: x


----------



## ItsAWonder

I can see a shadow of a line! Your really early, right? I bet that will get much darker :)


----------



## jelly tots

It's a good one (hopefully) rachel

It looks darker irl, I hope it gets darker. For another tesco cheapie as was a two pack so will try and save it for Monday for hopefully some progression. Keep thinking maybe its still from mc but I've been testing -ve since cd13


----------



## RachelLynda

YAY! Congratulations! How far would you be at the moment? How far past your MC are you? I soo need to write a list of everyone on here so I remember :dohh: xx


----------



## jelly tots

It's 4 weeks on Tuesday since mc, I'm about 9 dpo so is quite early hence why a bit hesitant to believe it at the moment. 
Supposed to be going out tomorrow night with sis in law now she's back onshore, don't know what to do


----------



## RachelLynda

Does she know you've been TTC? And you could always say you're on some kind of anti-biotics so you can't drink? I used that when I was newly pregnant and OH family kept telling me to have a drink haha. 
I guess just play it safe and see what happens - personally I don't think I'll believe it till I get a scan :haha: 
x


----------



## celine

Oh wow i got chills looking at that! How excitng!
Rachel ive been too scared to test :( been avoiding hpt...i only have a digi so maybe will just get itmover with and do a digi tomorrow.


----------



## RachelLynda

celine said:


> Rachel ive been too scared to test :( been avoiding hpt...i only have a digi so maybe will just get itmover with and do a digi tomorrow.

Yeah, I was meant to test today according to the nurse at the Women's Ward but the EPU nurse said to wait till the end of the month so going to wait till the end of the month as I have a feeling it'll still be positive today, I've been drinking loads of water so hoping that works :( Have you tested at all or not? I think we started MC on the same day actually or VERY close xx


----------



## jelly tots

RachelLynda said:


> Does she know you've been TTC? And you could always say you're on some kind of anti-biotics so you can't drink? I used that when I was newly pregnant and OH family kept telling me to have a drink haha.
> I guess just play it safe and see what happens - personally I don't think I'll believe it till I get a scan :haha:
> x

no she doesn't, we haven't told anyone we are ttc again. we wont be telling anyone either if this is it until had at least one scan where i've seen the heart bearting. been told i can have one at 6 weeks to check. decided if when i do test on monday its not darker or is lighter i will be calling the hospital for a check up scan, just to make sure nothing untoward is going on.
one or two drinks wont hurt, ill just make sure when in bars i get just lemonade etc and pretend its a g&t


----------



## RachelLynda

jelly tots said:


> RachelLynda said:
> 
> 
> Does she know you've been TTC? And you could always say you're on some kind of anti-biotics so you can't drink? I used that when I was newly pregnant and OH family kept telling me to have a drink haha.
> I guess just play it safe and see what happens - personally I don't think I'll believe it till I get a scan :haha:
> x
> 
> no she doesn't, we haven't told anyone we are ttc again. we wont be telling anyone either if this is it until had at least one scan where i've seen the heart bearting. been told i can have one at 6 weeks to check. decided if when i do test on monday its not darker or is lighter i will be calling the hospital for a check up scan, just to make sure nothing untoward is going on.
> one or two drinks wont hurt, ill just make sure when in bars i get just lemonade etc and pretend its a g&tClick to expand...

Oh right, yeah I'm going to wait till 12 weeks to tell anyone - I know they won't give me an early scan as 'I've only had one MC' -.- but it's good you can. 
Yeah that's a good idea, did you have a scan after your MC or would that be the first?
Fx'd it's a new and healthy pregnancy! xx


----------



## celine

Rachel i had an early scan here after my first mc but itbwas at 7 weeks plus 4. 
I think we started mc the same day too, i started bleeding sept 10th :)
Havent been good about drinking water etc but do drink lots of tea and lately at night alcohol!
So that makes me cd 10 likely to ovulate round cd21 bleh.


----------



## RachelLynda

celine said:


> Rachel i had an early scan here after my first mc but itbwas at 7 weeks plus 4.
> I think we started mc the same day too, i started bleeding sept 10th :)
> Havent been good about drinking water etc but do drink lots of tea and lately at night alcohol!
> So that makes me cd 10 likely to ovulate round cd21 bleh.

I had my 12 week scan but 'it' stopped at 8 weeks I think, I heard 8 weeks and that was all I remember that whole day is a bleh :/ I started on the 4th of September bleed the 4th and 5th stopped on the 6th bled on the 6th(night) and 7th then on the 8th to around the 17th it was brown blood. No blood but as of the 16th I had retaining tissue which she said she wasn't concern about. On the 16th took a test and it was about the darkness of me at 6ish weeks I think, but took longer to develop. Hoping all this water is doing me some good haha. I really should drink more water but it's so tasteless after a while only good think of dehydration water always tastes so nice haha. So we're sort of close. I'm a few days in front although you're more likely ahead of me in terms of hormones yours seems to go pretty quick, my body just holds onto everything :/ xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Jelly tots - If I don't want people to know I am not drinking I also get tonic water with lime, a non-alcoholic beer which I slyly ask the bartender to serve me in a glass, or a shot glass of water. Then just slur your speech a bit and hit the dance floor!

So... I might - and I stress the "might" - be pregnant. I never do this. I don't test until AF is due or very near due. I am 10 dpo and used an IC. I got what I thought was an evap. I waited a few hours and tested with more concentrated urine and there is a faint pink line that came up within the 10 minute mark. I do not know exactly when it showed b/c I set a timer for 10 min and then look. Will keep you all posted and really hoping it's not a fake positive or a chemical!!

Still no symptoms other than being really bloated the past few days.


----------



## jelly tots

eeeeekkkkkk!!!!!! IAW i want pics!!!!!! how exciting. you are a day or two ahead of me so you must have a better line than what i have posted. my ic's had a shadow hence why i did the tesco cheapie when my shopping arrived. still no obvious symptoms for me, but i may be 'ignoring' some as i think its normal for tww.
:)


----------



## penguin1

IAW! How exciting! Super stoked!!! Isn't it super exciting when it gets darker and darker!!!?

Jelly- I really hope this is your month!!

So I am now in my TWW. As of the 18th. I had horrid pain yesterday all day at work! I thought my ovaries were going to burst from the eggs passing through. My DH did not want to DTD yesterday morning and I told him he was going against dr's orders!!! Im hoping that last night and the night before will be enough.


----------



## jelly tots

hehe penguin, hope he has obliged now lol


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Thanks. That's lucky your CM has been better since the m/c. Mine has been worse. I feel like my body isn't very fertile anymore. That sucks you have to wait til cd16/17 to ov. I definitely would not be patient enough for that! 

Jelly - Omg! I would love to work from home sometimes. What do you do for a living? 

Your test strip looks good! You are super early on so a faint line is totally normal at this point! 

Apple - I oved 18 days after my m/c.

Rachel - Sorry you're in such a frustrating position. We all went through that frustration at some point! It really sucks. I hope you get your negative test soon! 

IAW - Wow! That is super exciting that you saw a faint line! This seems to be BFP month for people! It is great but I'm a little jealous. :blush: Hopefully this is my cycle as well. I hope a darker line comes up for you tomorrow! I am sure by 12 dpo it should be a lot clearer. 

Penguin - That is frustrating about your DH! At least if you Oved on the 18th, the 19th BD session was really just a formality anyway. You have all your bases covered. 

AFM - I am very annoyed with myself because today my package of pre-seed and cheap HPTs arrived, but I haven't ovulated yet, which MEANS I should have ordered cheapie OPKs after all! I never ordered them because I thought they wouldn't arrive on time, but now they would have arrived for half of my OPK testing, and besides I would like them for next month anyway! I am tired of spending $16 for my ovusee tests. Argh! I wish I could go back in time and order those test strips now! 

I am on cd11...I don't think I've Oved yet. Had a bit more ewcm, but it had more of a creamy colour (but still stretchy and slipper like ewcm), so not sure what's up with that. My guess is I just have crappy ewcm this time because I'm not very fertile. Blech. I haven't been home all day so I haven't had a chance to POAS yet. I'm just drinking some water to make that happen. ;) Hopefully it's positive! We might BD a bit later this evening since we can't BD til around midnight tomorrow (aka technically Sunday), so I don't want to leave too big of a gap just in case!


----------



## jelly tots

Literati_Love said:


> Jelly - Omg! I would love to work from home sometimes. What do you do for a living?
> 
> Your test strip looks good! You are super early on so a faint line is totally normal at this point!
> 
> AFM - I am very annoyed with myself because today my package of pre-seed and cheap HPTs arrived, but I haven't ovulated yet, which MEANS I should have ordered cheapie OPKs after all! I never ordered them because I thought they wouldn't arrive on time, but now they would have arrived for half of my OPK testing, and besides I would like them for next month anyway! I am tired of spending $16 for my ovusee tests. Argh! I wish I could go back in time and order those test strips now!
> 
> I am on cd11...I don't think I've Oved yet. Had a bit more ewcm, but it had more of a creamy colour (but still stretchy and slipper like ewcm), so not sure what's up with that. My guess is I just have crappy ewcm this time because I'm not very fertile. Blech. I haven't been home all day so I haven't had a chance to POAS yet. I'm just drinking some water to make that happen. ;) Hopefully it's positive! We might BD a bit later this evening since we can't BD til around midnight tomorrow (aka technically Sunday), so I don't want to leave too big of a gap just in case!

hope you manage to dtd a few times in time for ov, try not to stress about it and just use the preseed everyt time. oh didnt notice too much as used half the recommended amount and ended up with my little monkey.
got my fx for you!

im a civil servant, i work for the food standards agency at the moment. we have laptops on docking stations (cheaper than desktops and more user friendly considering what we do so) have the option to work from home on days like today when its a half day and i commute 1.5 hours each way. had a half day balk holiday today this afternoon so wasnt worth travelling in and back.


----------



## celine

Wow more bfps! I could join i tested this morning with my digi and its still bfp but not the good kind darn! So my body still thinks its duffed :( ill test again next week wed at the two week mark. 

But IAW im so happy for you, jelly tot and anniebobs <3 although a slight jealous streak you are all so deserving indeed.

Garfie where are ou hun :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow love the BFPs (in a jealous way obv :wacko:)

Celine i don't liike your BFP :( won't be long now though. And remember to keep doing the OPKS! How faint is the BFP now?

Its a Wonder, Jelly Tots and Anniebobs i need your weeks and days for the next roundup and of course photos. And obviously you've all worked out your due dates by now ;) :happydance:

Literati it must be annoying not having the cheapie opks but you're so close to ov you probably wouldn't have got to use many anyway! You could always order some for next month, then sods law you'll end up duffered and won't get to use them. Wouldn't that be a shame eh?? HOw's the timing looking? Remember it only takes one of the little blighters to do the job and they CAN live for up to a week. 

Rachel and Apple how are you getting on? What are you peeing on at the moment? :haha: By the end of that first cycle i had a sack of used OPKs and HPTs with all the cycle days on i could compare them all to!

Penguin YAY for the 2WW! What's the plan for staying sane this month? Whats your testing strategy?? Glad your OH followed drs orders!

Garfie :hugs:

AFM i think i might be managing to be less obsessive this month. I've enjoyed a glass or two of wine, i keep forgetting to take my evening vitamins (i take about a million in the morning though!!) and i haven't been temping. I even forgot what cd i was on this morning! I also think after a few days of total misery from this weekend on i am slowly dealing with the mc at last. I'm finally accepting that that baby is gone and i won't get it back, even a few months late. I think i've been burying myself in TTC to forget the loss of the baby, which i needed to do at the time, but now it's time to start dealing with it and i'm feeling more relaxed already.

I am trying to look at the positives of having one on one time with my DD for longer and spreading out the baby bit for a bit longer! I will still be raising my hopes for a BFP this month but i think i might be resigning myself a bit more to it taking longer. I think i read too much about being super fertile after mc and expected to fall straight away but it's not happened so far so it could take us 5 months like last time or even longer. 

It's my OHs birthday tomorrow so i'm off to bake a cake and do some wrapping before he gets up!!

Love you all xxx:hugs:


----------



## celine

I was inspired by jelly tots cake last week and attempted one too!

It was a digi bfp for me it simply said pregnant (albeit in dutch) im in two minds as i have no more ic hpt only a mass of opk, so will buy the cheapest i can find hpt next week and test tues, opks ill test maybe from wed 2xa day...not sure.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow what a cake! Ohs birthday cake won't be half as posh! Just doing a basic chocolate Victoria sponge with buttercream icing and filling. 
Do you order opks and hpts from amazon? It saves me a literal fortune and I do trust them!
I'll post the links if you like. I'm sure they must do the same things in holland. By the way what is 'pregnant' in Dutch?? X


----------



## celine

The ic take ages to get here tho, last time they took like 3 weeks, we usually order via amazon...wonder if we ordered from amazon.belgium it would be quicker? Dutch preggo = zwanger :)
Btw i also made millionaire shortbread last night m mm looks like shit but tastes so good!


----------



## RachelLynda

Munchkin - I'm alright at the moment, had a terrible night last night. Me and OH got in a massive argument as I get pain during sex (after 2 loooong years they're FINALLY sending me to gyn, after going through the stages of 'your fine its your body getting used to it' 'We'll send you for a scan for endo' 'Try different positions' 'maybe it's your mind' so on Monday I went to the doctor and said 'Look I'm not imagining this pain, it's not my minds problem it's my body and I want to see someone, so either you send the referral letter or I'll ring the hospital myself and complain to them about it' so yay she's FINALLY sending it. So after 2 years, 5 doctors and 1 nurse I get to be seen!) anyway.. OH got to the point where he said he was no longer hurting me and said he wasn't going to have DTD until it was sorted and that could be MONTHS AND MONTHS and that means no baby for months - but apparently this morning he showed that he didn't mean it :haha: :blush: 
And I'm currently peeing in the toilet :haha:!! I have nothing to pee on and to be honest the less I pee on the less I stress, at least at the moment I can pretend my body's doing something good for once haha! 

Random question but does anyone know how to gain weight!? I've always been thin but since being pregnant/MCing I've managed to lose 12lbs, my BMI is waaaay lower than it should be and my body's just being a pain! I eat loads of carbs and nothings working - trying to eat healthy and put on weight just doesn't go together haha! 

Opps this is really long sorry :blush:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Rachel - I have a few friend with unexplained sexual pain - meaning the pain is very real but there is no cause. Both of them, after having a vaginal delivery, feel great and the pain is gone. Maybe let DH know pregnancy can be the cure if nothing is found.

I am also very thin and have been the same size since I was about 13 (except for getting some small curves.) When I was pg it's the first time I gained weight and have been able to keep it. For me, the best way to gain weight was just to gain muscle - no fat could be added. My docs even tried me on a cookie diet b/c they were out of idea. I am allergic to dairy but usually they tell you to drink Ensure to gain.

Penguin - so glad you o'd!! Can't wait to see your results. 

Literati - I use preseed as well but I stopped inserting it. Either way, when CM isn't great I think it helps. Does anyone know if preseed is safe during pregnancy or only when ttc?

Sorry you didn't order the OPKs - I have been there before too. 

Celine - hope you get your negative soon. That cake looks amazing! 

Munchkin - glad to hear you are relaxing a bit, having some wine and forgetting what day you are on. I hope the stress reduction is what you need to feel better. It's hard to let go of the past.

Apple - were you asking when people o'd after m/c? After my chemical I o'd 10 days later - really early. After my m/c, when my HCG hit 6 I got AF w/out o'ing. Then I o'd on cd9. The next cycle was more normal, CD18, this one was in my normal range cd14.

AFM - line this morning was same color as yesterday but did show up w/in the 5 minute timeframe. Still not taking it too seriously. I want to miss a period before I know that I am pregnant and to see the line get darker. Once I rule out chemical I will feel better. AF due on 25th at the latest. If it doesn't show I will call the doc on Thurs, see if I can get progesterone, blood draw and schedule an early scan. I think he said I could have one at 6 or 7 weeks.

Oh - and my camera is broken. I ordered a new one so once it arrives I can pics of tests if they stay positive. And thanks everyone for the well wishes. It means a lot and you know I understand the jealousy factor :)


----------



## RachelLynda

ItsAWonder said:


> Rachel - I have a few friend with unexplained sexual pain - meaning the pain is very real but there is no cause. Both of them, after having a vaginal delivery, feel great and the pain is gone. Maybe let DH know pregnancy can be the cure if nothing is found.
> 
> I am also very thin and have been the same size since I was about 13 (except for getting some small curves.) When I was pg it's the first time I gained weight and have been able to keep it. For me, the best way to gain weight was just to gain muscle - no fat could be added. My docs even tried me on a cookie diet b/c they were out of idea. I am allergic to dairy but usually they tell you to drink Ensure to gain.

I don't mind if they don't find anything and it's just my body (the MW also said it could change after giving birth) it's the fact everyone just push it off as nothing and I was sick of having doctors tell me it was all in my head so sort of lost it :blush: I just don't want to say 'it'll change after birth' then they find something wrong and I'd never forgive myself for not pushing to be seen. And yeah I've told him that but I see where he's coming from I'd hate it to be the other way round, the one person I love and care about the most and I'm putting them through pain :(
I was the same weight from however long I can remember so 14 at the oldest till before I got pregnant. I weighed myself for the MW and BAM 12lbs less :dohh: God knows how that happened. I'm glad I'm not the only one - did you get told you had to see a consultant due to your weight? I've been told that my weight was nothing to do with the MC and I did everything I could have and I know it's silly and I've sort of got over it but I do blame myself for not being able to gain weight especially as my MW said 'We want to make sure as your so underweight that your baby's getting enough and is growing well' so when I found out about the MC I automatically thought.. It's my fault this happened I didn't gain weight quick enough and I also apologise to OH 10000000 times because I blamed myself then and still do a bit now but I'm coming to terms that it wasn't my fault it just wasn't meant to be. Blaaaah now I'm crying. Right back to pizza making!
Hope everyone's well! <3 xxx


----------



## penguin1

Munchkin30 said:


> Wow love the BFPs (in a jealous way obv :wacko:)
> 
> Celine i don't liike your BFP :( won't be long now though. And remember to keep doing the OPKS! How faint is the BFP now?
> 
> Its a Wonder, Jelly Tots and Anniebobs i need your weeks and days for the next roundup and of course photos. And obviously you've all worked out your due dates by now ;) :happydance:
> 
> Literati it must be annoying not having the cheapie opks but you're so close to ov you probably wouldn't have got to use many anyway! You could always order some for next month, then sods law you'll end up duffered and won't get to use them. Wouldn't that be a shame eh?? HOw's the timing looking? Remember it only takes one of the little blighters to do the job and they CAN live for up to a week.
> 
> Rachel and Apple how are you getting on? What are you peeing on at the moment? :haha: By the end of that first cycle i had a sack of used OPKs and HPTs with all the cycle days on i could compare them all to!
> 
> Penguin YAY for the 2WW! What's the plan for staying sane this month? Whats your testing strategy?? Glad your OH followed drs orders!
> 
> Garfie :hugs:
> 
> AFM i think i might be managing to be less obsessive this month. I've enjoyed a glass or two of wine, i keep forgetting to take my evening vitamins (i take about a million in the morning though!!) and i haven't been temping. I even forgot what cd i was on this morning! I also think after a few days of total misery from this weekend on i am slowly dealing with the mc at last. I'm finally accepting that that baby is gone and i won't get it back, even a few months late. I think i've been burying myself in TTC to forget the loss of the baby, which i needed to do at the time, but now it's time to start dealing with it and i'm feeling more relaxed already.
> 
> I am trying to look at the positives of having one on one time with my DD for longer and spreading out the baby bit for a bit longer! I will still be raising my hopes for a BFP this month but i think i might be resigning myself a bit more to it taking longer. I think i read too much about being super fertile after mc and expected to fall straight away but it's not happened so far so it could take us 5 months like last time or even longer.
> 
> It's my OHs birthday tomorrow so i'm off to bake a cake and do some wrapping before he gets up!!
> 
> Love you all xxx:hugs:

Hey munchkin! Im a busy person anyways so I keep VERY busy all the time! Today I am a bridesmaid at a friends' wedding, tomorrow we are going to the Rennaissance Festival. Its a yearly ritual! Next weekend I don't know what I have planned but I work long days during the week. But to tell you the truth, I am a POAS addict as well! So by the end of next week I will probably be doing just that!


----------



## penguin1

Oh Rachel I am so sorry. But you really can't blame yourself like that! It's going to get you no where and it will just stress you out. :flower: I can't see that your weight can cause the mc, I know plenty of mothers who were very tiny and had perfectly healthy babies. Even ones who were on meth before they knew! You will get your rainbow soon! :hugs:


----------



## penguin1

And IAW is correct! Protein stuff, ensure or other vitamin/protein health shakes. We have to use them at the rest home I work at for some very thin, fragile patients.


----------



## Literati_Love

Jelly - That is neat! Sounds like a good job and I'm glad you get a few job perks. We will definitely keep using our pre-seed and hopefully that will be enough! 

Celine - Sorry to hear you have the bad kind of BFP still. :( That is frustrating when your body won't cooperate after a m/c!

Munchkin -
Thanks! I was hoping that even with the pre-seed I would "regret" buying it because I'd get pregnant right away! I suppose if I order a bunch of OPKs now it'll surely seal the deal. ;) Buahhaha. 

Our timing is going great and we've dtd CD7, CD9, CD10, and CD11. The wedding is today, but we didn't BD until 8:20 last night, and so if we dtd close to midnight tonight it will barely even be more than 24 hours! I am quite pleased. Let's just hope we get home at a decent time and aren't too tired! 


I am glad you are looking at the positives and feeling more relaxed! I TOTALLY hear you on the "read too much about being super fertile after mc and expected to fall straight away" part. I was totally convinced that I would get pregnant immediately because I'd be sooo fertile after the m/c. Well, no such luck. Also, since I got pregnant on my 2nd month trying last time, I've felt convinced that this month HAS to be my month because it is my 2nd cycle trying. However, I know it really doesn't work that way, and I am starting to realize I might take about 6 months to finally conceive this time. The thought of it kills me, so I think I might just stick to the optimistic "I'm GOING to get pregnant this month!"

What kind of cake are you baking OH? I hope he has a lovely birthday!

Rachel - I definitely understand the urge to blame yourself, but you definitely shouldn't! As long as you're healthy and were eating properly I am sure your weight would not be to blame for the m/c. I would suggest adding things like Boost, protein shakes and smoothies BETWEEN meals. They're just a lot of extra calories that way and you're still getting some nutrition. And, of course, stuffing yourself with a few donuts and cookies wouldn't hurt. ;) 

I am glad you are finally getting looked at for your sexual pain! That definitely sounds like you should not have to deal with that. For me, DH cannot fit all the way in and it hurts me if he goes more than a few inches in! But I think I am just shallow because when I was pregnant and my cervix had risen, he fit all the way in and it didn't hurt at all!


----------



## RachelLynda

penguin1 said:


> Oh Rachel I am so sorry. But you really can't blame yourself like that! It's going to get you no where and it will just stress you out. :flower: I can't see that your weight can cause the mc, I know plenty of mothers who were very tiny and had perfectly healthy babies. Even ones who were on meth before they knew! You will get your rainbow soon! :hugs:

Thank you <3! I'm slowly getting there I think as I accept the MC I accept that it's not my fault but sometimes the thought comes back :(
I know my MW was only concerned and doing her job but the she didn't help by what she said, she's a lovely women but yeah :( 
That gives me hope thank you!
Hopefully soon! I've set myself loads of goals throughout the next year e.g. Hope I get my BFP by Christmas so I can tell my OH for a Christmas present but then I could do it for his birthday in April but then maybe in July when it's my birthday or Valentines day in February so I don't pin my hopes on one date e.g. by Christmas :) xx


----------



## penguin1

ItsAWonder said:


> Rachel - I have a few friend with unexplained sexual pain - meaning the pain is very real but there is no cause. Both of them, after having a vaginal delivery, feel great and the pain is gone. Maybe let DH know pregnancy can be the cure if nothing is found.
> 
> I am also very thin and have been the same size since I was about 13 (except for getting some small curves.) When I was pg it's the first time I gained weight and have been able to keep it. For me, the best way to gain weight was just to gain muscle - no fat could be added. My docs even tried me on a cookie diet b/c they were out of idea. I am allergic to dairy but usually they tell you to drink Ensure to gain.
> 
> Penguin - so glad you o'd!! Can't wait to see your results.
> 
> Literati - I use preseed as well but I stopped inserting it. Either way, when CM isn't great I think it helps. Does anyone know if preseed is safe during pregnancy or only when ttc?
> 
> Sorry you didn't order the OPKs - I have been there before too.
> 
> Celine - hope you get your negative soon. That cake looks amazing!
> 
> Munchkin - glad to hear you are relaxing a bit, having some wine and forgetting what day you are on. I hope the stress reduction is what you need to feel better. It's hard to let go of the past.
> 
> Apple - were you asking when people o'd after m/c? After my chemical I o'd 10 days later - really early. After my m/c, when my HCG hit 6 I got AF w/out o'ing. Then I o'd on cd9. The next cycle was more normal, CD18, this one was in my normal range cd14.
> 
> AFM - line this morning was same color as yesterday but did show up w/in the 5 minute timeframe. Still not taking it too seriously. I want to miss a period before I know that I am pregnant and to see the line get darker. Once I rule out chemical I will feel better. AF due on 25th at the latest. If it doesn't show I will call the doc on Thurs, see if I can get progesterone, blood draw and schedule an early scan. I think he said I could have one at 6 or 7 weeks.
> 
> Oh - and my camera is broken. I ordered a new one so once it arrives I can pics of tests if they stay positive. And thanks everyone for the well wishes. It means a lot and you know I understand the jealousy factor :)

I found this article on preseed for you! https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/preseed-chat.html It does say towards the bottom that it is safe to use while pregnant


----------



## RachelLynda

Literati_Love said:


> Rachel - I definitely understand the urge to blame yourself, but you definitely shouldn't! As long as you're healthy and were eating properly I am sure your weight would not be to blame for the m/c. I would suggest adding things like Boost, protein shakes and smoothies BETWEEN meals. They're just a lot of extra calories that way and you're still getting some nutrition. And, of course, stuffing yourself with a few donuts and cookies wouldn't hurt. ;)
> 
> I am glad you are finally getting looked at for your sexual pain! That definitely sounds like you should not have to deal with that. For me, DH cannot fit all the way in and it hurts me if he goes more than a few inches in! But I think I am just shallow because when I was pregnant and my cervix had risen, he fit all the way in and it didn't hurt at all!

Thank you! <3 I really stepped up eating healthy then I found out I was pregnant haha so trying to keep that going, more home cooked meals now I'm home all the time :) Yeah I've got to go out and get some more protein stuff, obsessed with lentils at the moment so that's good :) Ooo yummy! I want some cookies now :dohh:
In a way I hope it's something like that so then nothings wrong with me as such but then I think if it is that I've got to wait until I'm pregnant/given birth for it to stop but that's just me being impatient and a wimp :haha: As long as nothings seriously wrong then I'm happy :D x


----------



## apple_20

Wow I don't come on for a bit and miss loads. I'm so excited for those with the good bfps it's scary and exciting times when I get back from skeg I expect to see dark lines :)

If your getting a 'bad bfp' I feel your pain mine were so dark for ages then stated fading best advise was not to test too often as you don't see the change.

Afm I'm not peeing on anything trying not to stress i refuse to even have tests in the house because I WILL pee on any stick lol. Having said that I had what might be o pain today but no other obvious signs. Just gonna continue with regular bd and hope for the best.

I know after Xmas I'll go ttc crazy so I will try to put less pressure on myself for now. Here is a list of positives of not being Pg;
I can drink
I can eat what I like
I'm not stressing about having another mc
I can enjoy sex without being stupidly worried it could somehow be a bad thing.

Feel free to add more!


----------



## apple_20

Oh and thanks for the info you guys on when you Od etc it's really useful to see from people who have gone through it.


----------



## Anniebobs

Just been out for a Chinese with some friends it was so good! Was feeling a bit sick this afternoon but luckily once I was out I was fine. Haven't done my digi yet, I'm waiting for AF not to show first. Hasn't really sunk in yet really, I just keep expecting something to go wrong.

Will have a read through and catch up with you all tomorrow


----------



## Literati_Love

IAW - I've never read anything that would indicate the pre-seed would be bad for pregnancy? It's just like any other lube, but with a better pH balance for fertility, so I wouldn't think it'd be bad at all during pregnancy. 

Apple - I think I'm already at the point you'll be after Xmas. I just want a baby already!!!!! It is _definitely_ more relaxing to not be pregnant and be able to drink, eat whatever, and not constantly worry about accidentally killing your baby. I never had any idea that pregnancy would be so incredibly stressful! 

Annie - :hugs: Awful that you're bracing yourself for something bad to happen. I really hope it doesn't this time! There's no reason to believe it will, so try to have faith and just relax! This is really happening to you! Just be happy! :thumbup:


----------



## Anniebobs

Literati I know there's no reason to think it, I've 'only' had one miscarriage but I just think once I get a few weeks in ill start to really believe it. I'm 4 weeks today by o date and 5 weeks tomorrow by lmp (erpc date), I'm planning to hold off on the doctors for another 2 weeks in case he does agree to a scan, I want to make sure I can see something.

Congratulations iaw and jelly! Yay lets hope we see a few more around here is month too, we'll all be due in June together! 

Apple I oved 3 weeks after the erpc, so that seems to be average. My doctor said to expect my period 4-6 weeks after which seems right if you ov 2 weeks earlier.


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie :hugs: I hope you're doing ok


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm spotting :nope: I know I was bracing myself but I didn't really expect it. I would be due on today so it's my own fault for testing early.

Having some nice cuddles with dd to cheer me up then we're off out for a walk with the dog to bring on AF and get this over with.


----------



## RachelLynda

If everyone gets pregnant this month I'll be all alone :shy: :sulk: but no, I am happy for all you guys :)
Annie - Just think positive either way it's either a new seed on it's way or it's a new start to get an even better seed. 
So who so far is potential pregnant? I'm pretty sure there's some baby brain left over as I'm so forgetful lately - I forgot to put pizza sauce on our pizza last night so we have bread and toppings :dohh: :rofl:! 
Boring day for me today as OH's at work till 5 :( Bit of catch up TV and tea - yummy :D 
xxx


----------



## celine

We finally dtd the deed last night and i started havng a small bleed cycling back from church..im sure its linked to dtd...its stopped now and it was browny/dilutee kind of...not spotting i felt it going but thankfully its just the one large spot...


Annie are u ok? Hows the spotting?


----------



## Munchkin30

Annie with my last pregnancy I spotted when AF was due , it never came to anything and it's really common. I really hope everything's ok . How's the spotting now?
Celine my bleeding went on and off for ages . Glad you finally DTD though. 
Rachel it's Annie, Apple and itsawonder who have had bfps so far. I know what you mean about baby brain :) xxx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Annie - I am sorry to hear you are spotting. I really do hope everything is okay since many women do spot when AF is due and have healthy pregnancies. My fingers are crossed for you.

Rachel - your weight is NOT the reason you miscarried. I was scared of the same thing my then I look around and see all the skinny people that have healthy pregnancies. When I see a new doctor I think they just want to make sure I don't have an eating disorder so they ask about my diet. As long as you eat healthy foods and get enough calories you are fine. I have high metabolism and you probably do to.

And I am glad you are pushing to see a doc. It will be good to know if there is a reason or not so you know if there is something to treat.

Penguin - thanks for the info re: preseed!

Literati - your dates look great! Hope you catch the egg!!

I am still only 12 dpo, and AF not due until Wed., but I can't deny this as I used an Answer brand test. Going to call my doc tomorrow morning.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0317.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Munchkin30

That's a huge bfp for 12dpo ! Congrats. Wish I had a matching one of course :) x 
Annie how's the spotting hon? X


----------



## ItsAWonder

That's what I thought too, which is why I am calling my doc tomorrow. Wish you had a matching one as well and hope it happens this cycle.

Forgot to mention. DH and I have been together over 6 years but just got married last year. Next Sunday, the 29th, is our 1 year anniversary. Best present I can give him!


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations iaw, that's a definite positive! Hope you have a h&h 9 months.

:nope: I'm full on bleeding now so I guess chemical? Or just false positives? I don't know. I'm trying again this cycle as if nothing's happened, if I hadn't tested early I wouldn't have known so I'm not gonna do that to myself again. Looking at the positives though at least if it was a chemical then the sperm met the egg. I'm thinking that if it didn't implant properly that's probably just my body not being ready yet, so if I do the same this month the sperm will meet the egg and my body will be ready after a good clear out.


----------



## apple_20

Sorry to hear that Annie if it's a chemical your tests will be very light by now and neg in a few days. 

I haven't had mybfp btw dunno if I've confused Anyone? still waiting to o but not charting or testing this month.


----------



## celine

Baby brain munchkin hehe

Its jellytots, annie and itsawonder who just had bfps,
Annie are you not calling this a chemical? Im so sorry for you :( 

Itsawonder have you not told hubby?

For me yeah my once off spot of blood was def bcos of dtd so im fine :) am thinking to start opking tomorrow...will count my sticks. I have digi ones too which i like to use to confirm if my opk is dark enough. 
Bring on next weeek!


----------



## ItsAWonder

I have told hubby but we are still considering it an anniversary gift. Of course, after all we have been through I wanted him to know the minute I knew. Plus, the novelty of the "announcement" has worn off. This is my 3rd pregnancy in 7 months. Really hoping this one sticks but feeling positive and happy, not scared. Last time I practically had a panic attack when I found out I was pg again.


----------



## celine

Im in two mond of telling hubby when i get my bfp...id love to tell him and say im 7 weeks and seen a hb and nit have him go thru that scary waiting time :(


----------



## apple_20

celine said:


> Im in two mond of telling hubby when i get my bfp...id love to tell him and say im 7 weeks and seen a hb and nit have him go thru that scary waiting time :(

I know what you mean about this those first weeks are hard. I think I'd want him to know though because if it ended badly I'd want his support and understanding.


----------



## jelly tots

Hey everyone, been away all weekend so got some major catching up to do on my day off tomorrow. I'm knackered so will be off to bed soon. Hope everyone is well.
Congrats on all these lovely bfps :) 
I'm starting to think mine is an evap now, still nothing on the ic's and after the whole of yesterday with no spotting it came back today, so that's been since Wednesday. Going to wait a few days and then test again. Af is supposedly due on Thursday.


----------



## Munchkin30

Annie i'm so so sorry AF got you. Total bummer. But as you say at least it means sperm did meet egg, just wasn't meant to be. And i agree just keep going as if nothing happened now. But yes i'm so so sorry.

Apple yes it was baby brain. duh!! 

Jelly tots i didn't quite get your post, when was your last BFP? What's going on with your spotting?

Celine i've just been looking at your fbook. Well done for weaning! Glad you're feeling good about it. But i noticed a few posts from other people too and hope you're ok and not finding it too hard. Massive :hugs:

Itsawonder i'm so so happy for you :) we really need that BFP here. 

Garfie :hugs:

I've been out tonight for OHs beirthday. We've had such a lovely chilled out day with DD. And it was fab to get a night out, it's so rare. I got quite teary again talking about the MC but i really think i'm starting to deal with it in a more healthy way rather than the total obsession with getting pregnant again and gettin gback to where we were xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie- I am SO sorry about your possible chemical. :hugs: I can imagine you're very disappointed. You're being a real trooper about it, though! 

IAW- those are GREAT lines! Congrats on being pregnant!


----------



## penguin1

Anniebobs- I am so sorry! What a bummer and horrible mind games! Poo!

Jelly- I hope it wasn't an evap and all turns out pos!

IAW- Yay! Super exciting!!! Hoping this is the one!


----------



## celine

Yes ive decided to wean my baby :) i thought id go as long as she wants, my son weaned on his own while i was pregnant with dd, she is not backing off though and i dont mind bf but ive. Oticed if anyone can put her to bed then its out of habit so if shes not too sad about it..im ok to wean. Literally been 5 years of bf and/or preg bcos my lmp before my son was 17sept 2008 :) 
Yea there were a few time for number three comments. They dont know its actually number 5 we will be going for :)

Ready to start opking this week!


----------



## Munchkin30

Annie how are you feeling today? How's the bleeding? Have you tested again?

Itsawonder any more bfp pics??

Jelly - any more tests??

Celine yes it sounds like it was the right thing for both of you! My dd was nearly weaned but recently I've upped the feeding again. Honestly though it's more for me than her, she never asks for it and would generally prefer warm cows milk! I definitely still want to feel like I have a baby but she's huge now :rofl: so itS slightly bizarre! My excuse at the moment is that the world health organisation says to breastfeed til 2 but it is just an excuse! 
Your attitude towards the Facebook posts is excellent. Well done for being so positive! I'm starting opks on Thursday too so we can compare lines :) x x


----------



## jelly tots

Woke up to dark red spotting, we dtd last night but I think the amount is too much for just after that. Got cramps on the right hand side and backache so think af is gearing up to appear. Not got anymore tests apart from ic's but even though they claim to be 10miu they are rubbish


----------



## Anniebobs

I tested and its negative, the tests I got that were positive were at 8, 9 and 10dpo so I am gutted that I thought I was pregnant for almost a week but to be honest I'd prefer this to going 13 weeks again. And I really do think my body just wasn't ready yet. This period has been weird, it's really light (normally I'm light but this is a lot different) and its more crampy than normal. If I ovulate normally this cycle, ill be due on either the day before or the day of my husband and my daughters birthday! So I'm not testing till the day before so if AF doesn't show he can get the digi as a present! NO EARLY TESTING FOR ME!!

Jelly have you tested again?

Munchkin and celine it looks like we'll be testing around the same time (ill be a few days behind you), I'm starting opks next Saturday and am hoping for a positive on Monday.

Literati, Elizabean and penguin are you all in the tww now? When's testing time? I think we need a few more bfps in here to keep that baby dust flowing!


----------



## Munchkin30

Jelly tots I'm sorry that's rubbish :( I had one of those the first month after my misvarriage. It stinks. 

Annie sorry for you too but well done on being so positive. 

Itsawonder it looks like you might be the last bfp standing this month. There's no way you're allowed to go anywhere though! You need to stay here and remind us all it IS posdible! How are you feeling now?

I think it's high time we had another roundup. It would be a great help if you could pm me with your cycle (or pregnancy!) dates and which cycle you're on after miscarriage. Cycle 0 is before your first AF, cycle 1 starts with first AF etc . So I cd7 cycle 2 because I've had 2 afs since the miscarriage now.

AFM I had a lovely weekend cd rating ohs birthday but I'm feeling a but rubbish now from all the lovely good and wine so from today it's clean living for the rest of the cycle and hopefully until I'm done Breastfeeding baby number 3!! Hurrah!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Guys I seem to have some fertile cm?? I'm only cd7 and usually ov cd16-17. The earliest I've oved in 4 yrs is cd14 and that was only once! It's stretchy and eggwhitey but there's not loads. What's going on?? X


----------



## RachelLynda

Annie/Jelly tots - sorry about your situations :( 
Munchkin - It defiantly is! I keep forgetting where everyone is :blush: 
AFM - I'm on cycle 0 and erm.. CD20 possibly? I've not tested yet so don't know if it's negative yet but we've been DTD unprotected so who knows :dohh: waiting till the end of the month to test - I doubt it would be if if its a dark positive means blood test - yay! Nothing like almost throwing up and fainting again to top of this experience haha. 
Hope everyone's doing ok, might be MIA a bit as my Internet's died again :( xx


----------



## celine

Munchkin grab an opk? Grab your man? Or both?

Anniebobs im so sorry for you but what a great gift it would be :)

Looks like quite alot of us are cycle bnddies this mnth.


----------



## Munchkin30

I have got an opk in my work bag from last month so currently holding my pee to test it!


----------



## celine

Peee on it! You totally make me want to pee on one too!


----------



## Munchkin30

He he! I peed on it and there's nothing so looks like it was a random patch, which bodes well for the rest of the cycle. Yay! Celine you should totally pee on something ;)


----------



## celine

I peed on one too! It was rarher darkish though...could well be preggo hormones still? Will try dtd tonight in case?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes looks quite dark. When did u last do an hpt? X


----------



## celine

Saturday..but it was a digi?
Hmmm...when in doubt dtd i guess! And def buy hpt tomorrow.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Munchkin and Celine - Can't believe it's already OPK time! So exciting!

Munchkin - that's for asking me to stay. It means a lot since this group is so supportive. 

Annie - you have such a great outlook and it's wonderful that you will be trying again so soon. Timing sounds like it would be great.

Jelly - sorry AF is showing.

Elizabean, Penguin and all ladies in TWW - how's it going??

No more tests here. AF is technically due tomorrow or Wed so I am going to wait until Thursday to test again at home. However, my doctor's office opens in five minutes so I am going to call them to ask about progesterone and see if they want me to come in for blood work. Most importantly, I want to schedule a scan.

I stopped drinking coffee during my last AF so I have no caffeine in my diet right now. I am hoping that will somehow help with a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## celine

I was stalking another thread similiar to this one and i know it can be very hurtful seeing alot of bfps and feeling left out :( and as jealous as i felt i also feel like you defo deserve that bfp, we have all been thru a loss, some of us more than one. But it hurts.
If a parent dies its a sad thing and it is made oublic and ppl can be sympathetic to it, with mc if you dare make it public there are so many ways ppl can ma. You feel worse. Today a school mum asked if i was having more kiddos and i laugheddit off. Then my sons teacher is sending him to a soeech therapist and i came home and had a big emotional cry.

So iAW so stay to cheer us all onwards and upwards :)

For me...last mc i ovulated on cd 23 or 24? So i doubt this is ovulation. But i wont let that stop me dtd in case, im trtuing to be chilled a bit and dtd every 2-3 days and not obsess as hard as it is, and then during positive opk ramp it up as required...so will see.


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Wow I have missed so much (I'm slowly coming out of hiding)

Thanks for all the :hugs: and wishes and of course my special cyber hug:happydance:

I am feeling a little bit stronger today - but I am sorry I tried to keep up with you all, but as I have cried buckets and buckets of tears everything was a bit blurry:cry:

So I think we have a BFP - is that correct?:happydance:

We have some ladies who are at OPK stage?:happydance:

Some in the TWW?:happydance:

Some waiting for scans?:happydance:

Can someone give me an update just so I can catch up with all you lovely supportive ladies.

AFM - I left the decision to hubby whether we would try again - when we were ahem :sex: one night I asked then :haha: (of course we had a serious discussion before) so I could be testing in a few weeks with the rest of you:happydance:

I am still feeling guilty about being sad - and still feeling sad about feeling guilty my head is a bit of a mess still but we feel we owe it now to our little boy (and my two boys) to not close the door yet.

I have had issues last week with my eldest and school (he has autism) but that is a whole new story for another day.

Good to be back ladies :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine- I understand the feelings you are having. It has been hard for me as well to see others BFPs but it also gave me hope that mine would come. This being my third pregnancy in 7 months makes is beautiful and hard, scary and happy. I will try to be respectful of everyone's feelings as I do understand both sides. Should you ever feel I am not being respectful please say something and know that I will not take any offense. I would much rather know if I hurt someone so I may apologize and rethink my actions the next time than go on making the same mistake. Much love to you for your honesty.

I did just talk to my doctors office and I have a scan in one week, Monday Sept. 30. I will only be about 4 1/2 weeks so I don't know if we will see anything but I am hopeful that something will be there.


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie so lovely to have you back and i'm so pleased you're trying again. I am going to do a list again ASAP so it should get you back up to speed. You're on the same CD as me so i should be able to remember that at least! What cycle are you on since the MC??
So many feelings. It must be so hard for you :hugs:

Itsawonder how exciting! Can't believe you'll get a scan so early, but i suppose after your mcs it's not surprising. I think they're a bit more open to early scans anyway in the US. We need you to be here so we can have something to aim for, and you're not going to do anyting to upset any of us i'm sure. You know better than any of us what it's like to TTC after a miscarriage. How many weeks and days are you now?

xxx


----------



## garfie

IAW - :happydance: congrats girlie - I don't have a problem with you mentioning pregnancy ( as we said this is a lovely supportive group:happydance:)

At 4.5 weeks I saw the sac but obviously you may see more/less depending when you implanted:winkwink:

How exciting for you hun - I look forward to coming on your rainbow journey with you:flower:

Celine - I agree with everything you say - when my father died (3 years ago) I got cards, flowers sympathy etc. However whenever I have a m/c people seem to cough and change the subject - in fact I almost feel like because I have had 5 that people think I should really get over it a lot quicker now:cry: Some threads on here annoy me as they only pop in to announce a pregnancy - everyone congratulates them and then you never here from them again.:wacko:

That's why I like this thread (because sadly we have all been there) and worn the t-shirt of loss - but now it all looks like we are wearing a new t-shirt called HOPE :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Well ladies i think it's high time for another lovely roundup of where we're all at xx

Itsawonder :bfp: :happydance: 3 1/2 weeks pregnant

Jellytots CD1

Anniebobs CD2 cycle 1

Munchkin CD7 cycle 2 after mc.

Arabelle CD7 cycle 0 after mc

Garfie CD7 

Celine CD13 cycle 0 after second mc

Literati CD14

Penguin CD16

RachelLynda CD20 cycle 0 after miscarriage 

Boodley CD28ish cycle 0

Apple CD? cycle 0 after miscarriage

Elizabean 7DPO cycle 2

Jilliebean waiting to miscarry :( :cry:



As always message me with changes or if i've stupidly forgotten someone


----------



## celine

Tx for the roundup munchkin, i love how you did it in order so i can see my cycle buddies and who im cheering on next.
Anniebobs how are you hun? How did hubby take all this? 
Garfie your words about hooe brought a teear to my eyes, alot of the first tri threads actually annoy me, i almost want to shake them and yell at them and say that severe morning sickness isnt the worst thing that could happen, there are far worse things.


----------



## ItsAWonder

There are FAR worse things than morning sickness!

I just got a call from my doc who told me something I thought I would share with you all. He called to tell me that he will not prescribe progesterone and why. In the 34 years he has practiced he has prescribed it and it did not change miscarriage rates at all, unless woman has a luteal phase defect (which I do not). If this is the case, he will start them at 3 dpo. He said otherwise the only thing it will do if a woman is going to miscarry, is prolong the miscarriage which can lead to infection among other complications. He said that in all the years he has practiced he has learned that women who take progesterone from BFP on, as a precaution, and have a successful pregnancy would have had a successful pregnancy without it as well. 

Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## garfie

IAW - I agree with your doc on some levels - but for me I take the progesterone as I have exhausted everything else :cry: I agree it can prolong the inevitable but for me I need to feel I have done everything possible for my little one - I don't agree with taking progesterone just because "everyone else is doing it" I think a lot of women do this.

I only started taking progesterone last BFP - although I have to say if I am lucky enough to get another BFP I will start it again:happydance:

My baby cocktail this month is:

Grapefruit Juice
Vitamin B6
Vitamin D3
Fish Oil
Baby Aspirin 
Folic Acid

Along with:
Temping
OPK 
:sex::haha:

Progesterone 
HPTs - should I have the urge to POAS:winkwink:

Munchkin - Looks like you and me are neck and neck - how did that happen? :wacko:

Celine - I also want to shake them:growlmad: but then I think well at least they haven't been through what I have - I honestly wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy:nope: and I guess in a way it's nice they are so innocent I wish I was:cry: instead I know when it happens again - I will not only have milestones to reach - but will be constantly worrying about well you ladies know what I mean:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie yes it's lovely having a proper cycle buddy! What days do you normally ov? I'm CD16-17 usually. Celine might be with us too as she ovd 3 weeks after her mc last time xx


----------



## garfie

:happydance: two cycle buddies - although I could maybe pick up more on the way :haha:

I have ovulated anywhere from CD8 - CD 19, so I don't have a clue:wacko:

I hope my OPKs come soon and they are also bringing there friends HPTs to the party:haha:

Can you believe FF has me down for testing 8 October so I guess I better grab that hubby of mine soon:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ItsAWonder

Garfie - very true. Since I have had two miscarriage and not more I still fit into the "normal" range. If I have a 3rd (hope not) and have to see a specialist I think the story will change. I initially asked about it b/c I also want to feel like I am doing everything I can. My doc believes for a third try not doing is better than doing. He actually asked me to stop taking DHA as any extra supplements can be questionable. Instead he asked that I eat about 6 ounces of Alaskan salmon 2-3 times a week. The only supplement he approves of at the moment are prenatals with Folic Acid.


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi girls! 
Having a tough time with OH lately so will probably be a bit quiet :/ we've made up now but we've started arguing so much :(
it's so hard replying to people while on my phone as I can't see anything but this message. Bad BT. BAD! 
I loved my morning sickness - made me feel pregnant :blush: what I couldn't deal with was my boobs hurting as I couldn't so anything but they grew so yay! Haha! 
Yeah I love being with you girls, I always seem to be left out when I join one :( and 99% of the time its always so positive and I need that, another one I was on was sooo negative it got me so down so I left :( 
AFM - I have my cm(if I guessed what cm meant right!) back! It's watery so not showing ovulation but it's back. After a normal AF I'd get it back as the bleeding stopped and my MC it just disappeared and wasn't there so I hope this is a sign that my body's getting back to itself or am I just making stuff up to make myself feel better?! haha. Brought 2 packs of 2 tests out of pound land today so going to test tomorrow morning and see how it is, hoping its sooo much lighter or white! For once pray I get a nice white negative test! :) 
I shall try catch up soon!


----------



## celine

Rachel im going to test tomorrow too bfns for us both pls!


----------



## Munchkin30

Honestly. Men! After me spoiling oh thus weekend spending loads of money I don't have I go to work today, he has a lovely day with dd, I go to an orchestra rehearsal and get gone at ten to a filthy kitchen and a massively stroppy oh!! Basically I earn far less than him and when dd is left with him it's always on the proviso that if he gets work it always comes first because he pays the bills! Well today unbeknownst to me he was offered a £600 job he turned down when there were at least 4 childcare options, and he now is blaming ME!! When he's had a long day I always make sure he has dinner, whatever time it is, a cup of tea and a warm welcome! I get a load of grief. The damson gin I'm drinking is helping a lot. Grrrr.


----------



## Anniebobs

Fingers crossed for some bfns tomorrow!

Garfie :hugs: good to see you back. Glad you're feeling a bit more positive. Hopefully we'll be seeing some more bfps next month.

I'm doing ok, I really didn't get too attached to the idea of being pregnant, I think I was protecting myself just in case and its a good job. Praying for a real pregnancy next month though. Hubby is fine too, he was gutted after the miscarriage so I think when I got the bfp he didnt get too excited so the chemical wasn't such a massive shock. He's hopeful for this month though. I usually ov on cd10 so as soon as AF is over we'll be at it!


----------



## boodley

Hi ladies, 

Can I join?? Just got a (nearly) negative test today after mmc which ended up with ERPC four weeks ago. I've been charting on and off since, but things were so over the place and tests were still strongly positive that I've stopped. Going to start again tomorrow morning. CM is still pinky-tinged - not even sure what that means, but we'll see! 

Fingers crossed for OV soon, 

Bxx


----------



## Elizabean

Welcome Boodley, I'm sorry for you loss and that you had to find us here. We definitely know about waiting to OV! 

Hi to everyone else, I feel like I've been away a long time (Really only 3 days, but a lot happens in 3 days on this thread!) I have a lot to catch up on!

Thanks for the updated list Munchkin! I'm currently cycle 2 after MC, just on 7 dpo now. I'm feeling calm, relaxed and positive. 

Give me a bit to read up from the last few days and I'll be back on board!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Boodley - I am sorry you find yourself in the ttc after a loss section but welcome to this thread. It's filled with wonderfully supportive women.

Just an FYI - after my last m/c, as soon as my HCG was negative, (or nearly it was 6) I had a light AF. Could be what you are gearing up for. Of course, it could be residual spotting and it could be ovulation coming on. Gotta love the guessing game...


----------



## Literati_Love

*Celine *- "Congrats" on weaning your daughter? ahha. I'm not exactly sure what you say to these things, but I am sure it will be nice to take a break. Long-term breastfeeding is such a good and healthy thing, so good for you for sticking it out so long! 
*
Munchkin *- It really *is* SO good to breastfeed until age 2, so even if you are not really doing it for that, you can feel good that you are doing the right thing for your daughter. That is so sweet that you want to continue breastfeeding and make her your little baby a little while longer. Hopefully soon you will have a new baby on the way so you won't feel that way anymore. 

You could have several days of fertile cm or you could be oving really early! Our bodies like to throw us for a loop sometimes! 

Sorry your hubby was so frustrating and ended up making you all miss out on money as well as making you come home to a mess. That really would be so frustrating.

*Jelly *- Wow. I am SO sorry. :( I am so shocked and saddened by these 2 chemical pregnancies this month! Not to make this about me, but it really doesn't give me any hope for when I get pregnant again. :( I hope you're able to keep your chin up and just keep trying. Hopefully next month will be your month! :hugs:

*Annie *- Nope, I'm not in the TWW yet! My body is throwing me for a loop and ovulating later than usual. I've had 3 positive OPKs in a row now! My temps dipped today but still a +OPK so I am expecting to ovulate overnight/tomorrow morning. Let's hope, anyway. I am getting tired from our BD marathon! :sleep:

Sounds like a good idea not to test so early next month. And here I was planning on testing earlier this cycle! But I will only test as early as 12DPO, which shouldn't be so bad.

I am glad you are doing okay. Sounds like you ov really early, so you could be catching that egg before you know it! 

*IAW *- :hugs: Wishing you a healthy, happy pregnancy. That is interesting what your doctor said about the progesterone. It makes me feel a bit better that we're not doing anything yet. I am surprised what he said about DHA though. Everywhere I've read has said it's good so I am going to continue taking my Omega 3s. That is good you're getting an early scan to check things out. 

*Garfie *- :hugs: So sorry you're feeling so sad. That is very understandable. Let us know what your hubby decides!

*Rachel *- I can't wait to feel morning sickness! Not that I want to feel sick, but I will find it reassuring.
Watery CM can mean your body is gearing up for O! I often have a couple days of water before O. I hope you get your negative test soon! I am glad you feel 'at home' here. It is such a supportive group.

*Boodley *- Welcome here. I am very sorry about your loss. :( It's awful we all meet under these circumstances, but so great that we can all support each other. I hope you get a totally negative test tomorrow. 

*Elizabean* - Can't wait to hear an update from you. 

*AFM* - My body is confusing me. I still haven't Oved yet and looks like I won't be Oving until tomorrow (CD15). I always ov on CD12 or CD13 so this is new to me. we've been BDing every day since last Wednesday, so I'm getting a little tired out. I'm hoping with all the days of fertile CM I've had that this will be my BFP month...despite the fact that surely dh's sperm count is a bit down by now. :wacko:


----------



## RachelLynda

I didn't really have morning sickness more morning gagging and all night/day feeling sick haha - then it went :( now if/when I'm sick I'm going to be smiling but crying, I always cry when I throw up, after all these years you'd think I'd get used to it haha. 
Ovulation?! Ooo! Yay!! I mean.. I'm going to stay calm and not get overly excited :blush: I hoping that's also a sign of a negative test as as far as I'm aware as long as my test is positive I can't ovulate? Ah well I shall wait till tomorrow when all shall be revealed :) even if it's positive as long as its lighter I'll be happy, did anyone see a big difference in their tests from day 1 testing to a week later? I know everyone's different but don't know whether to expect much. 
It's a shame I had to meet you all under these circumstances but without you all here (and there) I'd probably be a crying mess still - so onwards and upwards and lots of :hugs: thank you and baby dust to be sprinkled around! xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, it seems like you should get a negative HPT before Oving...so hopefully that happens right away for you!

I HATE throwing up...SO MUCH! I really hope my morning sickness doesn't actually make me puke.


----------



## RachelLynda

Hopefully :) trying not to get my hopes up but they just won't go down haha. 
So do I, my MS wasn't actually throwing up but it's that worse annoying bit where you feel like you're going to but don't :( I want the full blown MS etc next time - I'll so regret saying this haha but it'll help me feel pregnant xxx


----------



## celine

Hi boodley and welcome. Under sad circumstances :( ive just had my 2nd mc in a row and mc-ed almost two weeks ago hence waiting on a negative hpt :)

I didnt test this morning ive had a small dental emergency :( last might my daughter headbutted me and knocked my front tooth hard, its a fake one (bridged) and if it falls out will look horreendous as ive got a cleft lip & palate urgh off to dentist.


----------



## garfie

Hi B - welcome to this lovely supportive group - so sorry you find yourself here though:hugs:

Celine - As if you haven't got enough on your plate - kids eh? - I remember (how can I forget:haha:) my eldest making some home made pizza - it was like rock - well he forced me to take a bite and it cracked the tooth next to my big one:cry:

I have a white filling but it is so obvious to me - and the best thing he doesn't remember and it was only a couple of years ago :dohh:

Hope you get fixed soon:hugs:

Rachel - I remember getting a 9 on a HCG (when waiting for a negative) and then the very next day I started my AF - depends how quickly your HCG drops:hugs:

I have a day of feeling sick and that's about it - even with the boys just one small puke :haha:

Munchkin - Well done you on BF for so long - I thought I did well at 3 months :haha: I think it all depends on circumstances as well don't you - at the time I was a single mum with two under 3 and one was very demanding :blush: I know what you mean about men - as you all know I work one day a week with hubby - well who has to still come home do housework, cook tea, sort kids and animals - even though I've done a days work:winkwink:

Sometimes the fertile cm is our bodies way of gearing up to O - kind of a practice run (well that's how I see it anyway) of course as we all know after a m/c all bets are off.

Literati - You must not give up HOPE hun - that is all we have at the moment:hugs: Even if you O tomorrow or the next day you have enough little men lined up ready for date night:happydance:

Jelly - So sorry hun :hugs:

IAW - Any new symptoms for us yet? - how are you feeling hun? 

Annie - I'm glad you are feeling positive - sorry it wasn't your turn this month :hugs:

Rachel - Did you test again - it's a bitter sweet moment when that test goes white :blush:

Elizabean - Are you same DPO as me and Munchkin :happydance:

AFM - Nothing new to report - just getting on with things as you do. Ok so this last pregnancy or maybe it's my age has left me a bit chunkier - so today I went on you tube and did some yoga for beginners - Ha if that's for beginners:haha: I used to be fairly trim - but being pg then loss then pg again etc plays havoc with your figure:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww celine that is not what you need! Hope it didn't hurt too much.

It doesn't irritate me too much when pregnant people moan about ms, because I was one of them with dd! I felt constantly nauseous from 5-15 weeks and was sick at least once a day. Mostly in the evenings but had a few days where I was sick in the works toilets or at the train station. At one point I could only keep down melon and yoghurt. Water made me sick and I ended up losing half a stone. I was always happy to be pregnant but hell yeah I moaned, it was awful :haha: 

With the last pregnancy I was nauseous from 6-11 weeks but it was on and off and I was only sick about 5 times. I don't really know what I'm hoping for next time, I think I'm just one of those unlucky people who gets sick. But then if I didn't I'd worry!


----------



## celine

Anniebobs i was ill with both mine too, with my daughter i was vomiting everyday from 6 weeks til almost 20weeks funny enough the week gabriel stopped bfing i stopped being sick! The only time i havent been ill when pg was when i had the miscarriages :(

Ive had my tooth dealt with thankfully. I did an opk and still negative, still not done hpt but will do tomorrow

Rachel did you get your bfn?


----------



## RachelLynda

Just a quick pop in as I'm currently out but I'll try attach the test. The last one I took (on the 16th Sept) was a dark positive came up within a minute or so this one - Can barely see and it came up after about 3 minutes (had to wait 5) so YAY! It's not negative but it's so close! 
Hmm can't seem to attack a picture on my phone :( if I remember right it's about as light if not lighter than Munchkins ones were. Apologises if I'm wrong! 
Will reply properly when I'm home :) xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good morning ladies. Just accidentally erased my entire post. Argh.

Annie and Jelly - so bummed about the way this cycle worked out for you both. Annie - still impressed with your outlook and maybe it will shock your system into a BFP this cycle

Celine - sorry about your tooth but glad you were able to get it fixed so quickly. Hope you get that negative test soon.

Rachel - glad to hear your test is moving toward negative. I bet it will happen very soon.

Literati - long stretch with those OPKs this month. Hope you did ovulate and that you caught the egg

Munchkin - how long until expected O?

Garfie - The m/c's reeked havoc on my body as well. It was surprising to me. Have fun with your yoga!

Everyone else I am thinking of you too and will try to write when I am at work.

AFM - still no symptoms. 14 dpo today so still really early. Technically AF due today or tomorrow but feel pretty sure she's not going to show. 

Learned a lesson in jealously last night. A number of weeks ago I remember being happy for a friend and sad for me when she announced her pregnancy. She was due 10 days after my due date. I got a call yesterday. At 20 weeks her baby was diagnosed with a genetic disorder and there was a 0% chance of survival after delivery. She had to terminate. I cannot imagine how painful that is and would never wish this on my worst enemy. We never know the blows we will be dealt. I am sad for her today and wish things had turned out differently.


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks iaw, I think I was that down last month that I'm just over it. Yeah I'm gutted but I'm still hopeful for a bfp before Christmas!

Oh god that's just awful news for your friend. There is always someone worse off isn't there. I hope she has a lot of support around her, what a horrible thing to go through.

I'm sure AF won't show for you, I can't wait to see your first scan next week!

Rachel that's great you have an almost negative! Hopefully ov or AF will show soon.


----------



## celine

IAW thats so sad :( what a terrble twist. 

I was invited by a friendcwho now knows of my 2mc to a cffee date where she invited our mutual friend who is due feb 5th (i was sue feb 4th) ermmm how can i decline politeky and tell her that actually mc hurts!


----------



## JillieBean

I will be waiting too. Was diagnosed yesterday with a blighted ovum. Going to be taking misoprostol within the next few days. Really scared :(


----------



## garfie

Jilliie - So sorry hun - we are all here for you and will hold your hand all the way BIG :hugs: I personally have only ever had DNCs and natural M/C.

I feel for you regarding the blighted ovum I had one - how can it be that we still feel pregnant but there is nothing there? I still don't really get it. I explained it to the children that mum built a house but the baby moved in somewhere else.:flower: 

Please make sure you have lots of pain relief, drinks and take care of yourself.

Hope you are not in discomfort for to long

:hugs:

X


----------



## RachelLynda

Oh that's awful :( 
JillieBean - So sorry for your loss, it's amazing here even with the bad circumstances. that's the pill then the other pills right? I was never told what I was taking they just handed to me - obviously I chose that route but I never knew what it was called haha.
Need to properly catch up soon but my laptops being a pain in my backside. If it doesn't work this evening I'll just try and reply on my phone :( xxx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Jillie - so sorry about your Blighted Ovum. There are just no words to truly comfort you at this time but this will take you one step closer to an eventual successful pregnancy.

Celine - if your friend knows can you just tell her that it's too difficult emotionally right now? If not just tell you have a doc's appointment or some other plans.


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - Wow, that sucks about your tooth! What a bummer. And I know dental work is expensive. :hugs: I'm glad you got it all fixed. Sorry your friend was so insensitive as to invite someone else due when you would have been. She just doesn't get it but hopefully she would understand if you explained.

Garfie - Thanks...I sure hope so. I'm paranoid that maybe I won't ov this month. My temps did go up a bit today but it's hard to say since my temps dipped so much yesterday that nearly anything would have been a 'rise.'

Good for you on trying some yoga! I am sure you'll lose that weight in no time. 

Annie - Yeah, it seems understandable to complain about m/s because it sounds truly awful. I hope next time your m/s is at least manageable (but still there to be reassuring)!

Rachel - Yay for an almost-negative! Hopefully soon.

IAW - I'm sure you're right that AF won't show! You are on your way to your rainbow baby!

Wow, that is SOOO horrifying what happened to your friend. Someone in another thread I follow also just had a friend who lost her baby at 20 weeks. I can't imagine the devastation. There definitely are a lot of worse things that can happen. However, one of the main things that got me depressed after my m/c is that just because this happened doesn't mean something worse won't happen to me later down the road. :(

AFM - Still not sure if I oved. Temps up a bit today. I am about to take an OPK. Does anyone ever still see a faint line after they have already Oved??? I am very tired today as I got up at 5:30 to BD before dh went to work. Ugh!


----------



## jelly tots

Just a quick one as bit busy with month end processing, the joy of being an accountant.
Thank you everyone for your kind words.
Did a frer today and definite bfn. Also since got home af cramps have increased looks like will be on time, going to curl up with hot water bottle in bed shortly and try and get some sleep (monkey has got bad runny nose and cough with his canines coming through). I'm pleased about that though as means everything will hopefully be back on track. I've ordered a new bbt thermometer as mine isn't working, that way I will defo have a better idea if I've ov'd. We are looking forward to trying afresh this month and just want af over ASAP so we can get back on with having fun baby making. 
Hopefully will have wifi on the train tomorrow so can catch up properly.
Welcome to all the newbies, sorry you are here but this is a fab thread of people. Take care all and have a good evening x


----------



## celine

Literati getting up at 5:30 to bd? Thats dedication my friend!

My tooth is all fixed i can smile again :) opk negative...hubby on stand by (for work not me) this week and was hoping to dtd for back up while i wait to ov :( wishi was as dedicated at literati but 5:30 is a killer for both me and dh..maybe tonight if he ever comes home from work.


----------



## boodley

Thanks everyone for the kind welcome. It's great to have somewhere to come with all the madness that goes through your head, where you're not judged and where people get it. This site's been a real comfort to me. 

RachelLynda - I've been reading up on all this stuff like crazy - I found some stories of people who OVd even with HCG still in system, though at low levels, like under 15.... so it can still happen, but it's not the common thing. 

Celine - uugh, crowns are a pain! I've one on my front tooth too - from diving into the shallow end of the swimming pool when I was a kid :dohh::dohh:. It likes to fall out randomly, so I'm very paranoid about minding it, but still seem to knock it regularly! Hope it's good and secure again. I too find it really hard being around others due same time as I would have been - the woman in the office next door to me in work being one, so can't really avoid that. She has no idea what's happened with me, so I'm takign a 'fake it til I make it' approach - exhausting!! 

JillieBean - I took misoprostol twice in August - PM if you want any info, or if I can be of any help :hugs:

Not sure where my body's at! Last time, there was more tissue to remove coz we went straight for ERPC, yet I got negative test within two weeks - no AF til eight weeks though. Trying to chart, but it has major peaks and troughs all over the place - can't get anythign meaningful from it at this point. I'd love to fast forward the next while!!!! But glad to at least be back at a point where there's the potential to OV. 

Sending positive vibes to us all 

Bxx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine - glad your tooth is fixed and I hope you are smiling with that new pearly white.

Jelly - sorry you have cramps. Hope this AF is short and ovulation is early.

Literati - it runs through my head too that bad things can still come. It's been a hell of a year and a half for me and DH and every time we think it's over we get another hit. 6 friends have died, I have had 2 m/c, DH was diagnosed with a degenerative eye disease (which is treatable but means cornea transplants every so often) my family and friends were very close to a bombing, (luckily they were all okay) and DH broke his collar bone. If we hadn't gotten married this year we would not have much to smile about.

Even still, I somehow believe that the bad run is over and this pregnancy will be my rainbow. (Fx)


----------



## Literati_Love

Jelly - Sounds like you're taking things really well considering. Great job on the positive attitude, and I hope AF comes and goes quickly so you can start trying again! 

Celine - Oh, we are BEYOND dedicated this month! On Sunday night we set an alarm for the middle of the night just so we could BD but still have a full 24-hours in between! We woke up at 1:30 am, dtd, and went back to bed! :haha: It was ridiculous, but that is what we have come to! 

I'm sure it doesn't matter if you're okay if you want until tonight to dtd, especially with no +OPK yet! 5:30 am was awful for me and I won't ever do it again. 

IAW - Oh, wow. That sounds like an awful year! I thought my year was bad with dh hurting his shoulder and having to be off work for 4 months, him getting a cancer scare (they told him he almost for sure had cancer, but when he went back for another test, it had all disappeared, thank goodness!), and then our m/c. Your year sounds absolutely horrendous in comparison. What country do you live in? I really hope 2014 is the most amazing year for you to make up for this crappy one. What month did you get married in?


AFM - I had ANOTHER +OPK today. I am going to ask this again: *Does anyone know if you can still get a +OPK after you've already ovulated*? I don't usually test after I suspect I ovulated, but this cycle has had me so unsure that I've kept testing. So who knows if maybe every month I would continue to have positives for a few days?


----------



## penguin1

Thanks for the update munchkin! Sorry I've been away at the wedding prep and visitors from out of town and Rennaissance Fest this weekend! Sooooo tired. 

Jelly and Annie, so sorry for the loss! Hang in there! We are here for you both!

So, I'm starting to get the urge to POAS!!!! Ugg! I've really got to wait!


----------



## arabelle

Hi ladies,

I'm new here... I had an mc last week at 5 weeks. It was my first bfp after ttc for 6 months. I feel humbled reading this forum and seeing ladies dealing with multiple losses and ttc for a really long time. 

Although I was completely crushed by the mc, I don't want to delay ttc again. My blood work shows that my bhcg is back down to nothing and I really don't want to wait for the next cycle to start trying again. I've gotten mixed information about waiting. I know there is a chance that I won't ov before my next period, but I don't want to waste an opportunity to try if I do ov. So right now I'm at cd 10 and hoping that I ov before a business trip next week...I've heard it's tough to conceive from across the country ;)


----------



## Literati_Love

Very sorry about your loss, Arabelle. Welcome here. We're happy to share in your journey to your rainbow baby! What CD do you usually ov on?


----------



## celine

Hi arabelle so sorry that youve have tomjoin under the circumstances :( i do beleive that your body wont conceive if its not ready, so hope you ovukate before your business trip to have a chance :)


----------



## celine

I tested, its been two weeks tiday since i passed the "pregnancy" and its a fant bfp, like what i got at 13dpo...its light enough that i would be excited about it but still not faint enough for a bfn :(

I chrcked again after the time limit and its a dark blaring one urgh


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww Celine hopefully it'll be negative soon then you can get back to hoping for positive tests!


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi Arabelle - so sorry for your loss. When I first came here the support and positivity was amazing - other ones I was on we're pretty depressing, I know it's a depressing time but it's nice to be positive about the future :) 
Celine - sorry about your BFP :( sounds like what mine did when it was 2 weeks after mine. Drink plenty of water :) Hoping your test gets lighter and eventually BFN so you can focus on getting the BFP :D
AFM - My brothers visiting and went missing with his phone off so I panicked and burst into tears and had a panic attack :( but he's safely at our now :) xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Literati &#8211; A cancer scare sounds awful to deal with. I am very glad everything turned out well. Our year has had ups and downs to say the least, but I guess that is life. I live in the US and we got married last September. Actually, our anniversary is Sunday.

Although I have heard of women getting positive OPKs after ovulation it has not happened to me personally. Anything is possible. I get two days of positives and ovulate the next day.

Penguin &#8211; hope the Renaissance Fest was fantastic. I love any reason to dress in a corset! 

Arabelle &#8211; sorry for your loss but good luck with future ttc. I agree, it may be tough for the sperm to reach egg across country. I guess miracles can happen though&#8230; :) 

Celine &#8211; hope it&#8217;s negative soon

AFM - started to feel some of those stretching cramps yesterday, not AF cramps. Tests getting stronger and no sign of AF today. Fingers crossed this one is healthy! Looking forward to Monday. Three hurdles I need to tackle - 1. no af (today) 2. sac at Monday's scan (about 4.5 weeks) 3. heartbeat. Once I see a heartbeat, which I have not seen with previous pregnancies, I will feel like this is real.


----------



## celine

iAW i am cheering you on for all those goals! So happy to hear you are getting the stretchy kind of cramps, now fast forward to Monday for that scan!

With my negative opk and positve bfp i hope to dtd today still hopefully! There is a good sign that if i do only ovulate in 10 days time my mom will be going away for 10 days to find a flat for herself hurray! So dtd will be easier to plan ;) and if i ovulate earlier i just want to dtd every 3 days to be sure i have that covered. 
Im thinking of pros of bfp or bfn for this cycle and if i dont get my bfp in the next mnth then i can drink aay at my girlie retreat happening end of Nov :) or if i get a bfp a loverly anniversary gift happy seven years end of october :)


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

I've been at work today - so time for a catch up:flower:

Literati - I understand what you mean by a crappy year (2013) we can't wait for it to be over as well - we lost a few members of our family this year not to mention 3 m/c for us oh and top it all in February we had a factory fire (in fact at the moment we are in temporary accommodation, that's were I work one day a week:happydance: Boy the fire was scary we got a phone call early one Sunday morning saying the building was on fire - father in law owns a printing firm - lots of solvents and flammables around - thank heavens nobody got hurt even though the building burnt to the ground:cry: so yeah we can't wait for 2013 to be over as well:wacko:

A cancer scare - I bet you was out of your mind with worry :hugs: Have you actually ovulated hun - had a temp increase? I got 5 positive OPK (and that was a pregnancy cycle) so fingers crossed for you hun.

IAW - Happy Anniversary for Sunday :happydance: got anything special planned? So pleased your tests are getting darker - do we get to see?:flower:

Penguin - Hope you had fun - I am the same as IAW anything to dress up:haha: When can you officially POAS:winkwink: 

Arab - So sorry you find yourself here hun - but I have to say it is a lovely supportive group - we look forward to continuing your journey to your rainbow baby:happydance:

Celine - Grrr when you want them positive they don't go and when you want them negative :growlmad: I would try again in another week (I tested weekly) and see were you are at - of course it doesn't stop you having fun in the meantime:winkwink:

Munchkin - How are you feeling hun? - my cycle buddy :happydance:

AFM - Just waiting for my OPKs to arrive and then I can start POAS :happydance:

Love to anyone I may have missed - this group is sadly growing:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Welcome new ladies! Sorry you're here but glad to share. I've put you on "the list". Please check and tell me if i've got the dates wrong! Jille i had miso and it wasn't so bad. I thought it would be total hell but i took it on the wednesday then went into hospital and had a pessary of it and passed the baby in hospital. It was about 9 weeks in size and really wasn't that bad, not too much blood and we just watched telly all day. have you taken it yet?

So sorry i can't catch up with everyone but i'm a bit behind and haven't got time to catch up properly!!

I'm ok, feeling far more relaxed about TTC this month which was my plan! CD10 tomorrow so we're going to aim for SMEP although i don't think we've managed it properly yet! My fertility monitor started asking for sticks yesterday, both been low so far, and i'll start opk's tomorrow too. I usually ove cd16 or 17 so just another week and i'm in the TWW again :happydance: Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

IAW - Yay for stretching cramps! I am cheering you on in reaching those goals! :happydance:

Garfie - That sounds like a really rough year for you as well. :( Hopefully this is the end to all the bad. That's good to know you had 5 OPKs before. My temps have risen 2 days in a row, so pretty sure I oved on Monday...which makes sense since that's when I had intense ov cramps and my CM dried up, etc. 

Munchkin - Glad to hear you're feeling more relaxed! Hope you can hang tight waiting for O! 

AFM - I suppose I'm most likely 2 DPO today. Just waiting for tomorrow's temps to confirm!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Garfie - not too much planned. DH works 7 days a week b/c he owns his business so his partner is covering for the day. We will probably take a hike in the AM, maybe go fishing. That night we are going to a French restaurant we like and the chef is who cooked for our wedding. I love food so much when we planned our wedding I picked the chef first and then decided how many people we could afford to invite!

Hope your OPKs get here soon. I will try to post another pic of tests. Still waiting for new camera to arrive. I borrowed a friend's the other day to take the pic I did post. She always leaves her door unlocked and we have been friends forever so I just grabbed it from her house and put it back before she knew what I was taking a pic of.

Munchkin - I can't believe it's already CD 10!!! Glad you are feeling more relaxed and good luck with SMEP!


----------



## celine

I saw a question in the mc support forum and thought id throw it here, do you mark the day? The day of mc or edd..what do you plan? February is coming weather i like it or not and april is right after. I know i will be sad if i have nothing new by then but its for me to accept.
My mom lost a daughter when i was 19months, she was 7 months along :( every year on her birthdate, not edd (in an uronic twist her edd is my hubbys birthdate) we would buy a cake. I love that, i also love cake :) i may be doing that for mine but first mc was sons birthday :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Celine. Yes i'm not sure. I think from knowing how i react to other anniversaries, mainly my mums death and her birthday, i am better acknowledging them somehow even if it's just taking a day off work or visiting my gran. I think i'll mark the EDD, 22nd January, but not the mc date. I think that's more important to me. 

One good thing about my cycle so far is that i'm getting lots of fertile mucous already so i might ov early or maybe i'll just have lots of amazing baby making mucous! I never usually have much at all.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine - I haven't always had the easiest life so I am not one to dwell on the past. Instead I become proactive when anything bad happens and do what I can to make the situation better. For me, moving on is the gift I can give to my losses and anyone around me. I don't cry, I rarely get mad, I just deal. (I cry a little bit when there are deaths and a bit during my miscarriages but it's rare.)

However, I am not the norm. I think if people feel they want to have some sort of remembrance than they should. I think each of us will have to determine that for ourselves and decide what celebration fits. Most likely you will see something or think of an idea when you least expect it and it will just feel right. Don't force it, it will come.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Munchkin - hope this is a sign of a fertile cycle!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Sounds like you are going to be very fertile this month. Hooray!!!! :)

Celine - That is a good idea to do something to celebrate on either your m/c day or edd. I would probably choose edd because the m/c day is very depressing to me. I don't think I will do anything particularly but I'll definitely take time to reflect on that day.


----------



## Elizabean

hi ladies! I'm sorry I have been MIA lately! I kind of feel like I'll never catch up again:wacko:

:hugs:Welcome Arabelle, I'm sorry for your loss.

I'm now 9dpo and just waiting waiting waiting. Last month I was convinced that I was getting a BFP because of my symptoms, so this month I have turned it around in my head and have been making a note of any weird feeling I get as notes on my regular non positive cycle to look back on in future months of TTC (I hope I don't need to though). It's an odd perspective, but it's making it a bit more calm in my crazy symptom spotting brain! Witch is due 1st October, I really hope she stays away.

Wonder, I hope your upcoming scan is gorgeous! And congrats on your upcoming anniversary, I hope you have a beautiful day.

Munchkin, sounding very fertile, fx'd

Celine, I'm thinking of you and hoping for a good BFN soon

Oops, must go to a meeting, but I'll be back later today!


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - If you wait too long, it's too hard to catch up. Just jump right in from now and try to stay up to date. ;) 

Ooh, I'm just a week behind you or so! AF is due Oct. 7th for me. I am glad you are taking note of every symptom so you know it's "nothing" in upcoming non-pregnant cycles. Of course, hopefully this month of religious symptom-noting will actually turn out to be your pregnancy month! Glad it's making you more calm, either way.


----------



## Elizabean

Literati_Love said:


> Ooh, I'm just a week behind you or so! AF is due Oct. 7th for me. I am glad you are taking note of every symptom so you know it's "nothing" in upcoming non-pregnant cycles. Of course, hopefully this month of religious symptom-noting will actually turn out to be your pregnancy month! Glad it's making you more calm, either way.

I really hope this my month, and yours too!

Its funny that everything last cycle was "must be a sign of pg" but now I'm noticing the symptoms and paying attention to them but telling myself its just normal non pg symptoms... I have no idea how it works but I feel better! The brain is an amazing thing :shrug:

I'm losing track, who else here is waiting for their first sticky baby?

And who has nice weekend plans? 

I'm off to my 10 year school reunion on Friday night. Not super keen to go, but 2 of my close friends have organised it so I'm going for them... Will spend some quality time with my bestie and have dinner with my parents on Saturday. 

May drink a glass or 2 of wine on Friday night, even though I'm late in TWW. I don't normally drink during TWW, and its usually a bust, so why not tempt fate?


----------



## penguin1

celine said:


> I saw a question in the mc support forum and thought id throw it here, do you mark the day? The day of mc or edd..what do you plan? February is coming weather i like it or not and april is right after. I know i will be sad if i have nothing new by then but its for me to accept.
> My mom lost a daughter when i was 19months, she was 7 months along :( every year on her birthdate, not edd (in an uronic twist her edd is my hubbys birthdate) we would buy a cake. I love that, i also love cake :) i may be doing that for mine but first mc was sons birthday :(

I have not done anything in remembrance of my m/cs. I'm not in the norm either. It's too depressing for me I guess and I tend to not dwell on the past. That is how I have gotten through all the misfortunes of my life. I think it's a great idea tho! Props to you for wanting to do that and for your mother as well!

I caved last night and ended up POAS. It showed a neg from my Ovidrel so that is wonderful and means it is out of my system. Bad for me cuz I will end up testing early. lol Got some cheapie HPTs today at Walmart. They are only 88 cents. Which in UK .55 pounds? lol Im trying!


----------



## penguin1

Elizabean- I love reunions! 10 yr is so much better than 5 yr. So much has changed. 

I have a DD who has been waiting since she was 3 for a lil sibling. She will be 9 in dec. But it will be my DH first if we have one. Finally no weekend plans for me...although I was invited to a neighbors house for her Bee Harvest Party. She has honey bees and will be showing how they collect honey and will make some brats and blizzards. mmmm Can't wait!


----------



## penguin1

garfie said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> I've been at work today - so time for a catch up:flower:
> 
> Literati - I understand what you mean by a crappy year (2013) we can't wait for it to be over as well - we lost a few members of our family this year not to mention 3 m/c for us oh and top it all in February we had a factory fire (in fact at the moment we are in temporary accommodation, that's were I work one day a week:happydance: Boy the fire was scary we got a phone call early one Sunday morning saying the building was on fire - father in law owns a printing firm - lots of solvents and flammables around - thank heavens nobody got hurt even though the building burnt to the ground:cry: so yeah we can't wait for 2013 to be over as well:wacko:
> 
> A cancer scare - I bet you was out of your mind with worry :hugs: Have you actually ovulated hun - had a temp increase? I got 5 positive OPK (and that was a pregnancy cycle) so fingers crossed for you hun.
> 
> IAW - Happy Anniversary for Sunday :happydance: got anything special planned? So pleased your tests are getting darker - do we get to see?:flower:
> 
> Penguin - Hope you had fun - I am the same as IAW anything to dress up:haha: When can you officially POAS:winkwink:
> 
> Arab - So sorry you find yourself here hun - but I have to say it is a lovely supportive group - we look forward to continuing your journey to your rainbow baby:happydance:
> 
> Celine - Grrr when you want them positive they don't go and when you want them negative :growlmad: I would try again in another week (I tested weekly) and see were you are at - of course it doesn't stop you having fun in the meantime:winkwink:
> 
> Munchkin - How are you feeling hun? - my cycle buddy :happydance:
> 
> AFM - Just waiting for my OPKs to arrive and then I can start POAS :happydance:
> 
> Love to anyone I may have missed - this group is sadly growing:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hi Garfie! Sorry I am not able to write to all at once, I didn't get the multitask gene. We had a blast at the Rennaissance Festival. It was my DD first time. Poor hubby spent lots of $ on us! ha ha. This is one of the first years I did not dress up. It is usually very hot but was really nice this year. I tried to get my DD to get a full costume but she didn't like any of the corsets under $100. So she got a skirt for $20 and a gypsy coin skirt. 

I am 7 dpo today. I am guessing I can start POAS Sunday or Monday with hopeful results!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning ladies!
Elizabean I like your plan! The last 2 cycles I've been convinced I was pregnant and I really need to chill this month, it made me so sad when I got bfns and I felt like such a numpty for not knowing my own body :(
I ALSo like the drinking plan. I've been drinking too much this cycle anyway but will probably drink a bit in the tww too!
Penguin 7dpo is the interesting bit starting! When will you start testing?
Garfie have u started BDing yet? I got a high on the fertility monitor today so it's definitely on!!
Itsawonder how are you feeling today? What days your appointment? X


----------



## Munchkin30

Can I also just say our little thread has just passed 100 pages and 1,000 posts!!


----------



## celine

Went to playgroup today and lost it a little bit :( a friend of mine who doesnt know about the mc had her 7 week old an as i was telling her how cute he was i lost it and ran out! The two bump gals ( due both within both edd of my mc) ere there with pregnancy chatter...it was rough.


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh celine I'm so sorry. It's so hard and no one will ever quite get it. Hope you're feeling a but stronger now x


----------



## garfie

Celine - Aw hun that's gotta be hard - if it's any help everywhere I look there are pregnant women around as well. Give yourself time hun it will get easier promise:hugs: I can now look at a pregnant woman sort of through my eyelashes if that makes sense - and I don't cry now :hugs: I just think to myself I will look so much hotter than you when I'm pregnant again :haha:

Munchkin - Until my OPKs arrive I will be guided by you :haha: so let me know when that little eggy pops up:happydance: we did the deed yesterday morning - before we went to work :winkwink: I am also having a lot of wet:blush: so maybe this month we are both fertile myrtle:happydance:

Penguin - Not long to go now then before you can start POAS - and of course I would never encourage you to POAS earlier:winkwink:

Elizabean - Hope you enjoy your reunion - hubby had one a few months and said it was surprising how much people had changed - coffees instead of beer and just normal cigarettes:haha: I have an occasional glass during the TWW - the minute I get two lines I stop - so enjoy your :wine: I don't blame you:flower:

Literati - I reflect on the EDD as well - I have my little angels around me all the time - can't remember if I showed you my candle holder with the 5 candles in (one is now blue) I agree once you find something to honour your loss/es you know whether it's a tatoo, necklace, candle or something else:cry:

How are the new ladies bearing up - remember sadly we have all been through this so we are here if you need to chat, scream, vent or just need a BIG :hugs:

AFM - My friend is coming round soon and she has promised cake:happydance: I did my yoga this morning (the other day when I did it no wonder I ached - I was on the wrong stream - it was yoga for weightloss) so not beginners:dohh: today was a bit better although I felt a bit sicky in some of the poses - must be working though right:happydance:

I feel a bit guilty because I've not hoovered up - wonder if I can last? have told my eldest he has to do it tonight (mind you I said he had to do it last night):growlmad: because he spent an afternoon in isolation for fighting:dohh: 

Have a good day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## ItsAWonder

On my way to work but...

Elizabean - good to see you back. Have fun with your friends and enjoy your wine.

Penguin and Munchkin - fx this is a fertile month for you both. 

Celine - I am sorry about play group. It must be hard to be in that situation.

New ladies - how are you today?

Garfie - enjoy your cake! (And yoga)

Literati - hope you caught the egg! (You are early in TWW now, right?)

AFM - made it past expected AF day with no spotting or signs of AF. First hurdle passed!


----------



## garfie

IAW - :happydance: first hurdle over - how many more???? :winkwink: we are here with you every step of the way:hugs:

Yum the cake was lovely - also my OPKs arrived, so what's a girl to do - I POAS of course.

My results to follow - deff not positive but getting there, maybe my cycle is getting back to normal:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## jelly tots

Someone please tell me what's going on???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## garfie

Getting there already:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## garfie

Jelly - I can deff see a line????? didn't you say you had a BFN not so long ago - or am I getting confused:wacko: was it a proper AF hun?

:hugs:

X


----------



## jelly tots

It wasn't af in the end, I had all the cramps etc but have literally only had coloured cm apart from one 10p sized bit of very dark brown cm. it stopped yesterday morning and had nothing since. Maybe was mixed ov bleed, then I had a day or two where we dtd and I spotted after that. But again only coloured cm no actual spots of blood.
Going to call epau tomorrow to arrange a scan as was indeed getting bfn the last few weeks. Think those tesco cheapies were evaps. The one today came up immediately.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Garfie - thank you so much. It's really nice to have everyone's support. For me there are two more big hurdles. Monday - see and sac and maybe a yolk. Then a scan with a heartbeat. Once I see that I will feel much better. Of course, there will still be the 12 week mark, the genetic screening etc but I will be happy with a heartbeat.

Congrats on your OPK!!! Looks like it will be positive soon!

Jelly - I thought you had said you had negative tests too. Did you ever have your HCG tested? Maybe you should go see if it's going up or down. Hope it's going up! AF could have been a fake bleed as that can happen.


----------



## ItsAWonder

We just posted at the same time. Looks like congrats are in order! Bump buddies!!!


----------



## jelly tots

I did some frer on Monday and they were definitely bfn, aswell as all the tests I'd done last week and the week before. The tesco ones were defo evaps as had a friend have the same results on hers. And she definitely isn't duffed.


----------



## jelly tots

No congrats please until I have it confirmed, I just don't believe it. I'm so confused in regards to the 'spotting' does that mean something could be wrong?


----------



## ItsAWonder

This early is is more likely implantation bleeding which can carry on for a while. If it were a chemical you would have had a proper bleed and negative tests by now. Bleeding early on is usually fine. 

For me, when I had spotting at 8 weeks it was a bad indication and I had a MMC but tons of people I know had more bleeding and healthy pregnancies. 

Deep breaths. Get your doctor appointment and good luck!


----------



## garfie

Jelly - I agree you need to find out what is happening hun - that looks like a positive to me hun - :happydance::happydance:

In early pregnancy the cervix can become irritated - ie bleeding after sex so that could explain that hun - the brown bleeding could have been implantation spotting - you sound duffed :happydance::happydance: I never even got a line on a tesco cheapie hun - sure they were evaps?:hugs:

IAW - I understand the milestones only to well hun - how far on on Monday will you be - I think at 4 weeks I saw the sac and at 5 weeks the beginning of the yolk:happydance: here to hold your hand:hugs:

I can't believe it is already showing up - maybe my cycle is going back to normal, feel sorry for those ladies with long long long cycles:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Jelly i agree with whats been said, a chemical would of been a proper bleed..how many dpo are tou?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Garfie - I will be about 4 weeks 5 days. Thanks for your support. :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - I hope you have fun at your reunion. Sounds like a good idea to tempt fate and have a drink or two! I'm sure a bit won't hurt. 

We are trying for our first sticky baby as well. 

Penguin- Ooh, 7 dpo! You're at the very frustrating part of the TWW. I hope you can hold off on testing for a few days! 


Celine - I'm so sorry. You're really having a hard time lately and that is totally understandable. Maybe it's time you take a short break from friends since they seem to only upset you! :hugs:

Garfie - I'm glad the yoga has been helpful. I've read it can help with fertility? I have not seen your candle holder, but that sounds like a really nice way to remember! 

Jelly - That is most definitely a BFP! And what you had definitely just sounds like IB and/or an irritated cervix from BDing. I agree that it can be normal. You should get it confirmed by your doctor! You could be on your way to your rainbow baby! 

IAW - Thanks! I am now 3DPO according o my temps and OF. It feels good to be in the TWW finally. Yay, no AF for you! That is very exciting. When are you going to call your doctor? 

AFM - My temps went up again, thus confirming O for Monday. However, I'm a bit confused because I've been having a small amount of "slimy" CM today and yesterday. It isn't quite as stretchy as ewcm, and it was a slighty creamy-translucent colour; however, it's slimy/slippery when I wipe like ewcm (sorry, TMI). If I put 'watery' CM for today on OF, it only gives me a dotted line for Ov, so I've left it out today. I really think I've Oved because of my temps. Has anyone ever gotten ew-like CM after ovulating? Please tell me there's a success story!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Literati - sometimes it takes a few days for my CM to dry up. Don't know if that helps any but I hope it's a good sign!

I called my doc this past Monday and have a scan this Monday. I will be about 4 weeks 5 days so will probably just see a sac. I think he will give me another scan 1 or 2 weeks after that but will find out more after my appt. I know that, after 2 miscarriages, he will keep a close eye on me.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks.

That is exciting about your scan on Monday! So good that your doctor will be doing a couple early scans to make sure everything is going well. Are you feeling nauseous at all yet?


----------



## Elizabean

There is quite a bit of excitement happening here! Jelly I hope you get some good news from your doctor to allow you to celebrate soon.

Only 2 hours left of the working week for me now... Woohoo Friday afternoon and catching up with friends at the reunion tonight!:happydance:

I'm 10dpo today and still not even tempted to test. Not sure how that happened, its like I am a completely different person this month! AF is due Tuesday, I might even be able to wait until Wednesday if she doesn't arrive before. 

Munchkin, you used the word numpty a day or so ago- I just wanted to tell you how much I love that word! It doesn't get used enough! Really made my day when you wrote that :haha:

I get so antsy during the day waiting for updates, I have to keep reminding myself that i'm on the complete opposite side of the world and you are probably all sleeping:sleep: It also means I have heaps more to catch up on each morning. 

Hope you lovely ladies all have a great weekend! I don't usually stop by much on the weekends so I'll probably see you around on Monday or Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## penguin1

Ugg my stupid computer wont let me message! Third times a charm

Literati- We can be tww buddies! I am concerned that it did not work. I don't have the sore breasts that I have had in other pregnancies. I am also concerned because I was in 3 days of pain with my trigger shot, so wondering if we missed it? Or the possibility of an ectopic. I will try and wait til Sunday to test but the wait really is killing me!

Jelly- I hope this is your BFP! I understand not wanting to get your hopes up. I do agree that you should go in to get some levels to put your mind at ease.

IAW- Ill be thinking of you Monday!

Celine- I am so sorry about your breakdown at the park! How awful! Maybe find a different park for now?:cry: Until the heartbreak gets a lil easier.


----------



## penguin1

Hope you have tons of fun at the reunion Elizabean!!! And have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## celine

Hi all :) no updates from me, since my blaring bfp on wednesday and the negative opk i didnt pee on anything yesterday, plus hubbys been working so late then comes home and is addicted to netflix so he goes to bed so late i think we may never dtd!
Frustration!
I had an earky night yesterday, it was just an emotional time, i didnt think i would really cry like that. Im so ready for ot to be weekend even though dh will be doing some training for ppl at church on saturday...we should finally see each other in the evenings if he can tear himself away from netflix,,,


----------



## jelly tots

Morning, well we went to tesco last night and Husbandface bought me two more frer. Did one with fmu and was a proper squinty line. Was colour there but super faint like the night before. I did have an awful lot there and wasn't very dark so must be affected by going to bed late, getting up at 6am and drinking a pint of water before I went to bed. Got one more test so plan to use it tomorrow with smu or tmu. I've got a feeling I ov a few days later than I thought and that would be my first few days of spotting. As you said the other odd days (there were gaps) would have been because we dtd. Trying to stay positive about it, as I thought I was out I'm going to keep in that mindset until I get it confirmed. Still no spotting today so far so that must be a good thing. 

Huge hugs celine

Enjoy your reunion elizabean

IAW good luck for Monday

Literati I've had all sorts of variations of cm during tww, but have you covered all bases to make sure? Hope this is it for you hunni 

Penguin hope the next week goes quickly for you and ends on a high note

Hope your okay munchkin

Garfie was that an opk? Hope ov is here and you catch that little eggy

Hope I haven't missed anyone out


----------



## RachelLynda

Celine - :hugs: and my OH is like that on his many game consoles - he has 4! Who needs 4?! Is Netflix any good? I want it :) when are you next testing? I'm testing on the 30th :) 
IAW - good luck for Monday! 
Sorry I can't remember what any one else said :( 
Sorry I've been quiet - had a crap few days nothing in particular just been down :( 
I had pains in my abdomen yesterday and thought it was AF then I got stretchy cm not a lot just a little blob so who knows what's going on haven't DTD it a few days as my brothers here + didnt feel up to it but he's leaving today :) 
Hope everyone well and I'm sorry I've missed so many of you out I have to do this by memory and have a terrible headache :( xxx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Rachel - sorry you feel so crappy. The cramps may be ovulation which would mean AF in two weeks which I hope is the case. At least you would see some progression. Let us know if we can do anything to help

Jelly - wishing you good luck as always

Celine - I hope this weekend is relaxing for you

Penguin - I was sure this month didn't work as I had none of my usual symptoms then.. bam! You never know so hang in there!

Elizabean - glad you are feeling so relaxed this month. Can't wait to see your Wed results!

AFM - no I am not having any symptoms yet. I was nervous about this morning but I keep reminding myself that I had tons of symptoms the last two pregnancies and they did not end well. I am sure the symptoms will come but if they don't that is okay too. As long as everything is progressing normally it's okay. I still feel my uterus stretching so that is good and I have been a bit more tired. Construction is almost done and I am getting frustrated with it so I will be glad when it's over. Really, I am just looking forward to spending the day with DH on Sunday and then Monday's appointment.


----------



## celine

Rachel i am so temoted to poas the 30th too..but will try to stick it out to wednesday for hpt as for opk...i love peeing those! Todays opk was as negative as can be but i thought i saw some ewcm starting so be damned if netflix is happening tonight! Haha, personally in holland (not sure if its different in uk) but i havent found anything brilliant. 
Am feeling so tired, bring on a relaxing weekend for us all :) elizabean looking foward to you testing next week, a fun group, someone to cheer every week :)

IAW & jelly tot (fx) are u doing anything diferent with this bfp? I have personally vowed to take it easy on the housework (haha) and i will onsist on dh that we get a cleaner cos im exhausted and not even pregnant yet!)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine - I am not really doing anything different. My doctor thinks the others were flukes and he thinks this one will be fine. Although I did ask about progesterone he does not want to prescribe it as I stated before. If the pregnancy is not healthy it will just prolong a miscarriage. Also, he does not prescribe baby aspirin unless there is a clotting disorder or history of miscarriages in the family, none of which describe me. The aspirin can cause uterine rupture, hemorrhage etc. so he only prescribes it if he feels the pros outweigh the cons. If there is another miscarriage he will send me to an endocrinologist. 

I did stop drinking coffee during my last AF and I don't ingest caffeine any other way (I don't like soda and rarely eat chocolate) so I am wondering if that will help. 

I am also not worrying about every little thing. Before I read every ingredient to every beauty product, second guessed my pre-natals, changed vitamins, just worried. This time I am doing construction, not getting enough exercise b/c I am too busy etc. 

I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## Anniebobs

Have been trying to keep up but haven't been commenting much because there's not much going on with me. At the boring bit of the cycle, have been dtd but don't expect to o until next week. Ill start opks on Sunday. Have been keeping busy with work and dd and enjoying the nice weather, it'll probably be the last bit of sunshine we'll see for a while! Off to a housewarming tonight so will enjoy some guilt free drinking!

I'm also caffeine free iaw, I changed my normal brew for decaf when I was pregnant with my second. I have changed to redbush now which is lovely with honey. I have the odd coffee and chocolate every now and again and I really do feel so much better for the lack of caffeine. 

Looking forward to hearing how Monday goes for iaw, will be nice to see you get through all these hurdles! Hopefully we won't be too far behind you.

Jelly did you ring epau? Are you going to see if its retained products or a new pregnancy. Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## celine

Anniebobs enjoy guilt free drinking xx

Im feeling rather guilty...i dont think i could give up my caffiene or chocolate intake and also i do drink in the tww...
I had to give up caffiene once when my daughter was three months...it was rough! But til she was a year she would freak out if id had any caffiene it went right into my milk. 
Think if i get af i will switch to decaf...gulp!


----------



## RachelLynda

IAW - Thank you, I thought it was but then my cm didn't match it was more of the just before AF cm. I'm so confused :(
Celine - You're a few days behind me aren't you? My OH told me two packs of two were enough so I'm thinking I might need to give Amazon a visit to buy some of the cheap ones before I bankrupt my OH :rofl:
I need to stop drinking tea but it's so good :( I had a coupon for decaff but trying to save them til I get my BFP as they're expensive - my taste buds nicely stop me drinking cheap tea :( If anyone knows some nice tasting cheap decaff tea I might give it a go as all I seem to crave lately is chocolate and need to cut down :(
We've really lacked in the DTD so I'm guessing a AF is on the cards which I'm not sure if I'm happy or sad about - a few mixed signals (not from OH from myself) 
xxx


----------



## apple_20

Hi everyone I'm back from my holiday. To update list if I count from last d&c I'm CD 24 no idea if I'm before or after ovulation. 

Sorry I'm struggling to keep up with everyone. My thoughts go to those experiencing chemicals so soon after a mc. For this reason I'm scared of testing and getting an early positive I'm gonna try and not test unless a doesn't show 6 weeks after d&c that feels like ages yet!


----------



## arabelle

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. I've been a bit swamped this week trying to catch up after an unproductive work week last week. 

Celine - I completely understand the struggle with babies/bellies around you. It's really tough. I feel like everyone around me, friends and family are either pregnant or have just had babies. It's really hard to want to be a part of that group!

I had cut out coffee last cycle, I just increased the amount of milk and reduced the serving size for a while to wean myself off. It wasn't too bad. I let myself have coffee and wine after the mc and now I'll have to start cutting back again.

Penguin - hope you have a busy weekend ahead so the time flies by, you're halfway through the tww

IAW - fingers crossed for you! Every pregnancy is different, so try not to read into the symptoms. 

Elizabean - enjoy your reunion! I haven't been drinking during my tww, but have decided that to help me stress less, I'm going to be a bit less rigid about this. There is no connection between mom and baby during the tww anyway. Well done waiting to test! I hope I'm feeling this calm in a couple weeks :)

Garfie- enjoy the cake! Good for you trying yoga. As with anything else, it's gets easier with time. I also find it very helpful with stress.

Jelly - definitely see a line. Spotting can be very normal. Go get a blood test, and try not to worry. 

Literati - I have definitely had ewcm for a few days after ovulation on more than one cycle. It really confused me too, but temps and ov test both indicated ov.

Rachel - hope you feel better soon! 

AFM- It's been a better than last week, but the pregnancy/baby chatter around me has been getting me down. My dr and midwife told me not to exercise last week, so it felt good to have an outlet for some of my frustration this week. 

On the positive side, I've been alternating between really long cycles (40-50 days) and regular cycles (27-30), so I had no idea what to expect after my mc. I had a positive ov test today on cd13. Glad it's the weekend ;)


----------



## penguin1

Arabelle- Congrats on your pos O today. Hope I don't see you on here for a few days!:sex: (I love these smilies) ha ha! Sorry you've been so down. I don't understand how ppl who really want babies have such a stressful time and those who shouldn't have babies have it so easy. It's just not fair!

AFM- I have a weekend of cleaning and will probably go to my neighbors honey bee harvest party sunday. DD is gone tonight for a sleepover so DH and I are going to a nice romantic candlelight dinner! Super excited! I spoke to my coworker who is newly pg and she said she did not get any sore breast symptoms until closer to 4 wks. 

We love Netflix here in the US. My favorite show is Once Upon a Time and we got hooked watching the 1st season and now are caught up on season 2 for season 3 to start on Sunday. he he. It is much cheaper than cable/satellite. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - yes, love to be TWW buddies! Don't give up hope yet. It's so common to not have any symptoms, so don't assume it didn't stick! 

Arabelle - thanks! That makes me feel better. My temps continue to rise and my CP was already quite low and firm yesterday so I'm not at all concerned anymore. 
Celine- I can't give up caffeine either. There is no actual reason to. No medical evidence that less than 200 mg/ day is harmful. I try to limit myself to half or 3/4 cup of coffee per day, and I eat chocolate whenever I want. That should be well within the safe limits. We shouldn't have to give up something that we love and depend on when there is zero medical reason for it. For those of you who were able to wean yourself, props to you! 
Jillie- I hope you get the "official" good news soon! AF not showing up is a very good sign. 

Afm- I am 4 DPO. No real symptoms except way hungrier than usual, as I always am in the TWW. I am on my phone so I wasn't able to properly respond to everybody. I have no plans this weekend and am hoping to keep it that way!


----------



## garfie

So today ff got me as 3 dpo when did that happen?

But this is deff a pos opk - still think my body is screwed:cry:

Have a nice weekend ladies will do personals later
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie that is definitely a positive, have you had positives for 4 days now then? Get bding either way!


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - As I experienced this month, you can keep getting positives after you've already ovulated. You should go with your first true positive as the indicator that you will ovulate 24-36 hours after THAT. Some people just find that they keep getting positives for several days after, so I think if your temps have confirmed O you should feel confident you've already Oed. Your chart definitely looks like it's had the rise. I see this is your first +OPK marked on your chart. Did you test before today and get negatives? Maybe keep BDing for a day or two just in case, but if your temps still shows that you've Oed, I would trust that!


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie how very confusing! Do you have any ov pain? I usually have pain at the right time so assume that's ovulation! I usually ov cd16 or 17 but i've had positive opks today (CD12!!) the earliest i've ovulated in nearly 4 years of monitoring. God knows what's goingon. We also only started bding last night so it's all a bit fraught. 

We bded last night so ov -2 and i'm wondering whether we're better doing it tonight or leaving it til tomorrow morning, the morning of ov. 

I've also only had a high again on the fertility monitor,even though the stick looks like a proper peak stick. Fertility Friend will hate me this month!!

Sorry i'm being so quiet and rubbish this month but i am reading all your posts and i will get a minute to reply to everyone properly at some point!! xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Great. Damn it dr google! I've just been reading that ovulating earlier than normal can be a sign of decreasing egg reserve ie heading towards menopause! FML. I'm hoping oving cd13 won't mean that!! Although it is a lot earlier than usual. I am a bit concerned though that all the supplements i'm taking could be messing with my hormones so if this month isn't succesful i'll wean off some of the stronger stuff like agnus castus and B6 and Maca next month.


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Stay away from Dr. Google! I really don't think ovulating earlier means you're heading towards menopause! I normally ov on cd12 or cd13 and I am only 25 so at the peak of my fertility! There are lots of reasons you might ov early. Don't stress about it!! It could be your eggs just matured sooner than usual and were ready to release! Maybe it's a good sign because your body isn't having trouble releasing the egg.

I have heard that the days prior to ovulation are actually more fertile than the day of ovulation...so if it were me I would probably BD tonight rather than tomorrow. But I'm certain that either would be perfect, and ovulation day might be even better if there's a possibility of your hubby having a lower sperm count.


----------



## celine

Oh munchkin step awa from google! I say yeay for early ov, no more waiting to ov :) i agree to bd now, rather have spermies waiting in case they take their sweet time?

So jealous you are already in the tww! Me i got another negative opk..will test maybe tomorrow or wednesday with hpt to see how thats going. Cd 19 today but as you used to say this first cycle after mc all bets are off. Id like to start smep style so every 2nd night with hubby til positive opk but if i only ov in 10 days i dont know how i can handle that!


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine I always try to do smep but never manage it! We never start early enough, and thus cycle we didn't start til cd11! And it looks like I'm oving cd13 or 14. Usually we aim to start cd10 rather than 8 because my cycles are longer but next month we're definitely starting cd8. What cd are you on now? 
We didn't manage to bed last night but we did the night before and this morning. I'm just doing the lying down cycle to give the fellas a head start! I got a peak on my fertility monitor today which is usually the day before ov but I got a pos yesterday on my opks and an even stronger one today so I'm not sure what to go by. I guess I'll wait for ov pains.


----------



## Munchkin30

Editing because I'm a fool!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies I need a quick vote! Which one of these do you think was my first positive opk? The top one was cd12 fmu, the second was 2pm, the third 8pm and the 4th was cd13 fmu. I'd usually consider the middle ones positive but I'm not sure now!

Thanks ladies x x x


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin the middle ones are almost there, the bottom one is a definite positive! Remember last month I had the same, the day before o I had a really dark negative. I think I o'd on the day of the positive because I had some pains so dtd this morning was probably the best time! Try and bd tonight or tomorrow as well though - if you're doing smep then today, tomorrow and the next day should be your aim!


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi everyone!
I can't help with the opk as I'm useless with those, I see a line and think 'yay positive' then I have to remember nope, I've also got to work along with darkness. Need a red light and green light on my hand for 'yep you're ovulating' and 'nope not yet wait a few more days' haha. I read somewhere about a kit you can get that tells you when your most fertile (it's meant to be used as a not medical form of contraception but I guess you can use it the opposite way :haha: ) I'll try find it again if anyone's interested.
AFM - Been having pains in my stomach for a few days now so assumed AF but no, no AF yet then went to the toilet and pretty sure I had a small amount of EWCM so although it was 2am I got up the strength to DTD haha! So far I've had a dream I was pregnant and last night had a dream AF was here - I don't normally read into my dreams but since July I dreamed I had a BFP and then took the test and there it was I'm turning into a crazy dream lady :dohh: 
xxx


----------



## celine

Munchkin i think the bottom one is a def positive!

Im cd 19 i think and still negative opk arrrggh!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine - You will get there. It's good your OPKs are negative b/c at least you know that the HCG is out of your system. But... hope your positive will come really soon.

Munchkin - I agree - stay away from Google!!!!! Some months we just ovulate earlier. You are not heading into menopause.

I suck at reading OPKs so I get the digital ones.  The bottom one is definitely positive and I think the middle ones could be as well. Typically I bd in the AM the day I get my positive OPK and the two days after. For me, I ovulate the 3rd morning of bd'ing. The other days of SMEP I bd at night.

Rachel - hope this cycle works out for you!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## celine

IAW are u ready for tomorrow :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - It sucks you're having to wait so long to ov, but you definitely can never predict how long it'll take after an m/c. For your sake I hope it happens really soon, as I know it can drive you batty to keep waiting! SMEP sounds like a good plan for you this month.

Munchkin - I personally think only the bottom one was positive. The rest were close, but not quite there. So maybe you won't ov til CD14 and you have another day to BD! I have a really good feeling about your timing this month!!! 

Rachel - Ooh, I hope you are preg already! Those all sound like good signs...even the dreams. :winkwink: Funny thing is - before we started TTC, I used to have really vivid dreams about having a baby and I loved them. Since TTC, I haven't had a single dream about TTC or being pregnant! It's weird. Maybe I obsess over it so much all day that my subconscious doesn't feel the need to remind me.  

AFM - I'm 6 DPO today! My temps took a bit of a dip, but nothing too major. I just hope they go back up by tomorrow. :( I don't want another low-temp month like last cycle! I've been quite irritable the last few days, a bit moody, and am having a bit of trouble sleeping. Of course, any symptoms could go either way but I don't think anything is a bad sign. ;)


----------



## Munchkin30

Itsawonder how are you feeling about tomorrow? 

Literati a temp dip at 6dpo could be a good thing ;) 

Celine I'm sure it won't be long now, I took til cd27 to ov after my mc though and you just have to have faith you WILL ov eventuslly. Every other day sounds perfect. I concieved my dd that way. 

Rachel I hope seething will happen soon for you! It's very hard not knowing what's going on; we're so used to knowing exactly where we are in the cycle.

AFM I've been getting killer pains this evening, I'm not sure it's ov although it's in the right place because usually I have very specific pains but this is all over and hurts lots ! Who knows what's going on. Wee bded this morning though and will tomorrow then we're off on holiday with some families from my antenatal group so I'm not sure we'll manage Tuesday morning but we'll try in case I ov tomorrow x


----------



## RachelLynda

Literati_Love said:


> Celine - It sucks you're having to wait so long to ov, but you definitely can never predict how long it'll take after an m/c. For your sake I hope it happens really soon, as I know it can drive you batty to keep waiting! SMEP sounds like a good plan for you this month.
> 
> Munchkin - I personally think only the bottom one was positive. The rest were close, but not quite there. So maybe you won't ov til CD14 and you have another day to BD! I have a really good feeling about your timing this month!!!
> 
> *Rachel - Ooh, I hope you are preg already! Those all sound like good signs...even the dreams.  Funny thing is - before we started TTC, I used to have really vivid dreams about having a baby and I loved them. Since TTC, I haven't had a single dream about TTC or being pregnant! It's weird. Maybe I obsess over it so much all day that my subconscious doesn't feel the need to remind me.  *
> 
> AFM - I'm 6 DPO today! My temps took a bit of a dip, but nothing too major. I just hope they go back up by tomorrow. :( I don't want another low-temp month like last cycle! I've been quite irritable the last few days, a bit moody, and am having a bit of trouble sleeping. Of course, any symptoms could go either way but I don't think anything is a bad sign. ;)

I keep thinking.. Well maybe I might be.. Then keep telling myself not to get my hopes up as it could just be my body adjusting after my m/c as I haven't had a period since. Hoping so then I can tell everyone at Christmas :D Not shh Rachel. Must. Not. Get. Hopes. Up. Grrr it's so hard not to :( We had a three day break (when my brother was here) when I was supposed to ovulate according to my app but then past 2 days I've had cramps - are the ovulation cramps that you are ovulating as in make sure to DTD on the days I cramp or is it a 'you're going to be ovulating in the next few days' and make sure I keep DTD every night for the next few days? So far we've DTD 2 days in a row. Oh don't get my started on dreams I could go on forever and I come up with all these crazy reasons why that's in my dream :dohh: I'm going to take a pregnancy test tomorrow morning to see if it's negative yet - If it's not I'll know my body's just being a pain as I couldn't have ovulated :growlmad: :nope:
Yeah sleeping's your minds break from baby thinking :haha: 
Can someone explain temps to me? So what does it mean when it goes up and what it means when it dips? I feel bad when I don't reply about temps as I don't know what they mean :blush: xxx


----------



## ItsAWonder

I am really excited for tomorrow. Not too nervous. Of course I only expect to see a sac at this stage which I do believe is there, and hopefully we will see an early yolk as well. The next scan will probably make me anxious since I have not seen a fetal pole or heard a heartbeat before.

DH and I are about to go for a big hike to a glacier lake so we can go fishing. Will definitely keep me occupied.

Hope some of you ladies join me soon. Can't believe so many are in or on their way to the TWW again.


----------



## celine

True and for me cd 27 is like a week away so could be soon :) i dont mind, for my furst ever bfp was october 14th (i remember cos it was two weeks before our second wedding anniv ) so id love love to get a bfp by our wedding anniv <3

I was thinking tonight i may just give up alcohol in the tww, that way when af shoes i have even more reason to drink yeay!


----------



## RachelLynda

Munchkin30 said:


> Itsawonder how are you feeling about tomorrow?
> 
> Literati a temp dip at 6dpo could be a good thing ;)
> 
> Celine I'm sure it won't be long now, I took til cd27 to ov after my mc though and you just have to have faith you WILL ov eventuslly. Every other day sounds perfect. I concieved my dd that way.
> 
> *Rachel I hope seething will happen soon for you! It's very hard not knowing what's going on; we're so used to knowing exactly where we are in the cycle.*
> 
> AFM I've been getting killer pains this evening, I'm not sure it's ov although it's in the right place because usually I have very specific pains but this is all over and hurts lots ! Who knows what's going on. Wee bded this morning though and will tomorrow then we're off on holiday with some families from my antenatal group so I'm not sure we'll manage Tuesday morning but we'll try in case I ov tomorrow x

Yeah AF used to come on time even without BC, first month off it started and stayed regular with a few days late/early now I can't even predict when it's coming :( Will make sure I update you all tomorrow :) OH thinks I've now lost my mind as I lay with a pillow under my bum with my legs up :rofl: 
Hope it is ov and you manage to catch it! And hope you have a good holiday, where are you off to? x


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Sometimes my ov cramps are exactly how you've described! And they were like that the month I got preg, so it's definitely not a bad sign. I think your timing will be perfect. 

Rachel - temping is hard to explain but after you O your temps need to rise 3 days in a row and stay elevated until just before AF. Small dips and rises throughout the TWW are very normal, but dipping below coverline is a bad thing and could mean you don't have enough progesterone. However, sometimes there is a one- day temp dip called an 'implantation dip' and if your temps go back up the next day, you could be preg! However, it can also just be cause by a small amount of estrogen being introduced to your system, which happens every month regardless of whether or not you're pregnant! Hope that helps!


----------



## RachelLynda

Literati_Love said:


> Munchkin - Sometimes my ov cramps are exactly how you've described! And they were like that the month I got preg, so it's definitely not a bad sign. I think your timing will be perfect.
> 
> *Rachel - temping is hard to explain but after you O your temps need to rise 3 days in a row and stay elevated until just before AF. Small dips and rises throughout the TWW are very normal, but dipping below coverline is a bad thing and could mean you don't have enough progesterone. However, sometimes there is a one- day temp dip called an 'implantation dip' and if your temps go back up the next day, you could be preg! However, it can also just be cause by a small amount of estrogen being introduced to your system, which happens every month regardless of whether or not you're pregnant! Hope that helps!*

I think I get it - this is why I don't temp waaay too confusing haha. I might start temping if I take a while to conceive :( And yes thank you!

How long do ovulation pains happen for? I had bad pains for two days and today I get the odd pain here and there, I've felt about 2/3 pains today the other days it was every few hours if not more and it was more intense. Like AF pains but more to the sides and not as painful, wasn't just on one side, kept changing then the odd pain in the middle. The most intense pains were yesterdays and that's when I thought I got the EWCM. I feel like I need to take a 'Your Ovulation explained' course I feel so stupid :dohh: x


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks! Rachel I usually get ov pains during ov gut sine twinges before and through the 2ww . When the pains come relative to ov depends on the individual.


----------



## Literati_Love

Haha you're funny! :haha: 
For me, ovulation cramps ( or what feels like them) can last several days after I have already ovulated, an I sometimes get them up to a few days before I have ovulated. However, they are always the most intense and noticeable on the day I ovulate. Some months it is extremely localized and severe, and I am fairly sure I know the exact hour that my egg is released. Other times it is much less clear and I just have overall cramps with a slight tendency to hurt more on one side than the other and they last a lot longer so I'm never sure quite when I've oved. I think that is why it is helpful to look at CM, CP, temps and OPKs to help pinpoint ovulation! That crampy feeling alone isn't always reliable!


----------



## RachelLynda

Just a quick update as I can't sleep - apparently me keeping cool and collecting and not getting my hopes up include.. Comparing it to my last pregnancy, googling xdpo(possible 2?) symptoms, over thinking everything 'oh look a vein I must be pregnant' no Rachel you have lots of veins calm down. I'm going to go insane by time either AF gets here or I have to test. If my test comes up positive tomorrow I'm going to know it was all just me going insane. I'm no HOPEFULLY going to sleep. Hope everyone's well and happy! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh dear, Rachel! We've all been there! I hope you can get your mind off of it and get some sleep! Today I tried to take a nap and couldn't stop thinking about whether I was pregnant or not and how I would ever survive another month of TTC if I'm not. It was exhausting so I was glad when my hubby called me to join him and some friends for supper because it distracted me. I think the key is to stay REALLY BUSY in the TWW. We have to clear our schedule during my fertile week, but after that it's best to make as many plans as possible to keep your mind off of it!


----------



## Elizabean

Good luck with the sleep Rachel, make the most of it while you can!

I hope everyone had a great weekend. I'm feeling cheery because spring is in the air and its lovely and warm! Too bad I'm in the office, but I will make sure to take a walk outside during lunch to soak it in.

My reunion was fun on Friday, it was great to see how much people have changed over the years. I'm glad I don't have to go to another one for a while though!

I'm currently 13dpo, I haven't POAS at all, even though I have 30 IC's in my bathroom drawer, still super weirdly calm...


----------



## penguin1

it's so hard not to think you are having every pregnancy symptom and that every twinge means something. I too have been having some cramping, or more like abdominal aching for the past week. I haven't had baby dreams, but vivid and weird nonetheless. oh the joys of ttc! I can't wait till Tuesday! I caved and took a test on fri night. I have one more cheapie but if I don't get af by thurs I will be getting a frer


----------



## ItsAWonder

Elizabean - I keep forgetting you are heading into summer! We had our first snow falls this past week and the leaves are turning yellow.

Rachel - check out fertilityfriend.com. They have good tutorials on temping to give you an idea of how it all works.

Oops, DH needs the computer. Will catch up tomorrow. Sleep well everyone!


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - Oh, I am so jealous that you are experiencing spring right now! I do enjoy fall, but it has such a depressing aspect to it because it's so closely attached to winter. I'm glad you had fun at your reunion! That is crazy that you haven't even felt like POASing yet! Will you tomorrow? I bet you this calm feeling will mean you're preg!!! 

IAW - Oh, wow! I can't believe it snowed there already! I live in Canada and it hasn't even snowed here yet (that's probably coming in a couple weeks :wacko:). The leaves are all yellow here too, and I do like that. It's so pretty this time of year.

Penguin - Is Tuesday when AF is due for you?


----------



## celine

Rachel -ttc will do that to you, drive u batty! Hope i get that bfn tomorrow. I used to temp when ttc my son and it worked by giving me something else to obsess about lol and its great to really know your cycle etc but it can give u sleepless nights too with worry and franticness.

Literati how are u keeping busy the next few days?hat tww is a killer!

Elizabean what restraint! Poas!

Penguin are u testing tues again? How many dpo?

Just wanted update to say i got my bfn! Yeay :) its more evap if anything else so im very happy.


----------



## Elizabean

celine said:


> Just wanted update to say i got my bfn! Yeay :) its more evap if anything else so im very happy.

Congrats! Time for a fresh start :flower:


----------



## Elizabean

ItsAWonder said:


> Elizabean - I keep forgetting you are heading into summer! We had our first snow falls this past week and the leaves are turning yellow.

We don't really get a proper Autumn here, and winter isn't anything to write about (no snow or anything, and all of our houses are ill equipped for the cold days we do have!) Bu spring is glorious! 30 degrees celcius today and over the weekend.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay celine bfn!! So pleased you can now get a ANOTHER fresh start. From all I read soon after a bfn ladies often ov or get AF so I'm really hoping something interesting happens for you :hugs:

Rachel we really have all been there sooo many times. It's so hard not to obsess it really is. Last cycle I was awake at 5 every morning because I was so strsssed/excited and convinced I was pregnant. By the time AF came I was a total loon!!

Elizabean I can't believe you've not tested yet . The calmness could be a very good sign! When is at due? When are you testing? 

Penguin are you testing again tomorrow? How are you feeling? Any signs ?

Itsawonder please keep us posted ASAP today. X x

Garfie where are you cycle buddy?

AFM I'm pretty sure I ov'd yesterday with all the pains but as I'm not temping this month I'll probably never know! I wish I was oving today instead to give me an extra day, and also moving my ov day to cd14 would feel a bit more normal than cd13. We'll DTD again this morning and my ov pains were yesterday evening so the swimmers might still get there. We did DTD yesterday morning and Friday evening too so it should give us a fighting chance!
Rachel I temp some months and after my mc I did and found it really useful to know what's going on, confirm ov etc , but having to do it first thing every morning starts you offin an obsessive mood every day and I am on fertility friend which compares your charts to thousands of others and tells you what percentage of charts like yours are bfp ones. It can turn you into a total loon! Also looking for implantation dips, triphasic patterns (another temp rise after implantation) can turn you loony too, so this month I'm not temping because I thought my cycles were back to normal, and I go and ov 4 days early ! : duh :


----------



## celine

Yeay munchkin for ov! Now when are you really testing? I remember you ov-ing the. Inute u had a bfn, i didnt do an opk as regukarly after wed when i got my bfp bcos i was gutted but did think i had ewcm comong but no pos opk...i still have a very vague evap on that bfn but tbh i would not have gotten my hopes up if i was looking for a bfp, its deffo more bfn. So fingers crossed now ill opk two times today, we have actually dtd both sat and sun night so im happy to ov whenever :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh god knows when I'll test! I'm away til Friday so that will get me through the first easy bit. I'll be 13 dpo a week on Saturday and AF due the day after so somewhere round then? Certainly no earlier than 11dpo which is a week on Thursday. I really hope ov is on her way. How are the sticks looking now? X


----------



## Munchkin30

Well ladies I'm off on my holiday! Now ov is done with I'm hoping to have a relaxed holiday and not think about ttc! The phone and internet reception there is meant to be rubbish so I might not get back on here for a while. I'll try and keep on too of updates though if I can but good luck to all you testing and waiting to ov in the next five days. Penguin and Elizabean lets get some bfps! And celine you'd better have ov'd by Friday ;) itsawonder I hope today goes really well.
Massive hugs to all x x x


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA since Friday I have had a lot of family fun:happydance:

So to catch up:-

Munchkin - So you have Od have you - as you said hard to tell unless you temp, mind you ff says by my temps I have od to - but if I put my positive OPK in it doesn't say anything yet?:wacko: I have also read about early ovulation - it has crossed my mind but then being 42 it's bound to right. I will do another OPK soon - but yesterday was still coming up positive so not sure what is happening this cycle - there's a surprise:haha: FF has still got me down for testing the 8th:flower:

Enjoy your holiday - have a lots of fun - you've done all you can so enjoy:happydance:

Celine - Hope you are close to O soon and join us in the madness of the TWW:wacko:

Rachel - Aw you poor thing - sad to say I have also been there obsessing it's because we want something so bad it takes over our lives - ooooh no I can't eat that, I can't do that, I can't drink that just in case............ then when the witch comes I'm like oooh now I can eat/drink/do I really can't be arsed:haha: I would like to say it gets easier but like we have all said you need to make a concentrated effort and say this month I won't take my temperature/do opk etc and STICK to it - good luck with that not many of us can:wacko:

Elizabean - Well done you for not testing - are you just waiting for AF this month (or not) - how long is your LP normally do yo know?:hugs: Jealous of your weather it's cold here today - although yesterday was quite pleasant:flower:Glad you had fun at your re union funny hubby said the same 

Penguin - How are you feeling hun, any symptoms, when are you testing again?:hugs:

IAW - Good luck for today hun :happydance: don't forget the update:happydance:

Annie - How are you today hun, did you do anything exciting over the weekend?:hugs: I had nearly positives and two days so far of positives:wacko: because I put in pos OPK in FF - it has taken away my DPO - so have I od or not :growlmad::haha:

Literati - Hope you had the nice quiet weekend you wanted :happydance:

Arab - How are you feeling - are you in the tww now?:happydance:

Apple - How are things with you hun? - still holding out the no testing rule?:hugs:

Jelly - Did you phone the EPAU - what have they said or did you have HCG taken?:hugs:

AFM - I still don't have a clue where I am - I will do another OPK soon - so maybe that might give me a clue.

I suffer with endo and ibs - so sometimes I can't go by pain alone for Ov - I have been wet but have not seen any EWCM - which is unusual for me.:wacko:

So my weekend was mega busy - we went to forbidden corner yesterday the children loved it (so did I) and was quite impressed I could get down and crawl along a tunnel :haha: and get back up again:winkwink: it is a place that is like a big garden full of mazes and nothing is as it first seems, you can go through no entry signs, climb up/down stairs has revolving floors etc.

Anyway as if that wasn't enough hubby took us to High Force Waterfalls ( and it felt like we had to climb a million steps to get there:haha:) it was beautiful but bloody freezing:haha: - then we all got fish and chips and ate them by a reservoir with a gorgeous view, the kids fell asleep in the car on the way back - and there was no fuss at bedtime either:happydance: just two sleepy, happy boys:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Elizabean

So after a few of you ladies asking when I was going to test, and feeling a bit weird this afternoon, I decided to test with an frer this evening when I got home...

Happy to say it was a very very positive bfp! 

Hubby and I are a bit shell shocked. Will make appt and get a blood test tomorrow.

Feeling very nervous but so excited!


----------



## garfie

Elizabean - Congrats hun - I just got tingles down my spine reading this :happydance::happydance:

So pleased for you hun, so did you do anything different this month?

Can we see your FRER (gotta obsess somehow):haha:

AFM - Another very positive OPK:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Elizabean

Thank you!

Of course I will share, will need to wait I until tomorrow though. It's a great line, if I may say so... Lots darker than I got with my last one.


----------



## RachelLynda

Another quick one as I've got to go out my wanted to say 2 things.. 
1) Yay! Congratulations Elizabean!
2) BFN here! Yay! - Thought I saw a line but think it's either evap or a dent or something in the test as it has a little mark on the side. Either way I can't see a line :D 
Will catch up later today when OH goes to work :) xx


----------



## apple_20

Congrats elizabean bfps keep all our hopes up :) 

Well I actually did cave and test because I've had nausea since Friday but negative. It wasn't much of a shock and has made me more determined to wait a while for next test. 

Meanwhile I shall live vicariously through you guys :)


----------



## celine

Rachel hurray for our bfns!

Elizabean yeay! :)


----------



## RachelLynda

Hopefully I've remember it all!
It's time to start forgetting this possible soon pregnancy or AF with Christmas planning! Yay!
IAW - Yeah I'll have a look! How'd today go?
Celine - Yeah indeed! Yeah I'm going to go insane haha.
Munchkin - That's why I'm trying to keep calm because I'll be more disappointed when AF does turn up.
Garfie - Yeah I had a cup of tea the other day and thought 'OH GOD NO!' then remembered, No one cup if fine calm down! :haha: Really need to cut down on chocolate though, it's just so yummy! Yeah during my m/c I ate everything you're not meant to :rofl:
I loved crawling around tunnels etc when I look after children hehe. OH MY GOD! Where is this place?! :blush: :haha:
So if I did ovulate when I thought I did am I now in the TWW? I don't know if it still works like that after a m/c. So either AF or a positive test in two weeks? If I did ovulate I know there's a chance I didn't as that means my body said 'Right no more hormones lets ovulate straight away'
Home alone till 7pm today so time to watch loads of rubbish my OH hates :haha: xx


----------



## celine

Ooh Rachel what ypu watching? I think once youve ovukated you should get an answer in two weeks, either a bfp or af so good luck, ive done another opk and it too is white as snow, i dont know if i maybe have ovulated sometime between thursday and monday but have only had negative opks, nothing close really...i missed thursday opk testing cos its been all negative otherwise so who knows.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Elizabean - Congratulations!!!!! I am so happy for you! As long as all goes well (which I believe it will) we will be due around the same time!

Celine and Rachel - Congrats to you on your negatives!

Munchkin - have a great holiday and congrats on ov'ing!

Literati - it usually begins to snow here in late Sept but won't get deep until Nov or December. I am in the US but live in the mountains. Town is at 9,000 ft (2743.2 meters).

Garfie - glad you and your family had fun. Sounds like a great adventure.

AFM - it's only 8:00 am here so have a ways to go until my u/s at 12:45. I will update you as soon as I get back but it will probably be late for many of you as I have to runs some errands after and get back to work. I think I am about 8 hours behind London time. I have been really confident but am a bit nervous this AM. I hope I am late enough to see a yolk and not just an empty sac. I also hope I get another scan in a week or two to look for a heartbeat. Just taking deep breaths......

Thanks for all of your support!


----------



## celine

IAW so i may only see ur scan update tomorrow boo! Im so jealous u and elizabean are bump buddies :) but of course so thrilled! Wonder who our next set of bump buddies will be? Anniebobs and munchkin or literati & garfie?


----------



## Anniebobs

Yay Elizabean congratulations! Lets hope we see lots more bfps the next few weeks!

IAW as long as you don't get your hopes up too much you'll be fine, the scan in a few weeks will be a lot more exciting! Really hope you see that sac though!

My OPKs are still negative, but today's was slightly darker so fingers crossed I'm on course to o in the next few days. It's DH and DDs birthday 2 weeks tomorrow so I would love for AF to be a no show!


----------



## RachelLynda

celine said:


> Ooh Rachel what ypu watching? I think once youve ovukated you should get an answer in two weeks, either a bfp or af so good luck, ive done another opk and it too is white as snow, i dont know if i maybe have ovulated sometime between thursday and monday but have only had negative opks, nothing close really...i missed thursday opk testing cos its been all negative otherwise so who knows.

Don't tell the bride AND organising my own :D I applied to go to Don't tell the bride :rofl: I'm hoping it was ov regardless of a BFP or not just so I know in 2 weeks I can start to move on and work out things, hate not being able to plan things :nope: How quickly did you ov between your m/c? Hopefully been having regular DTD then  haha. Hoping it comes up soon! xx


----------



## garfie

Opks in order - do you agree one on right (today's) is darkest?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies, do you mind if I join? I just joined B&B and am on a couple of other threads...i've no idea if i'm waiting on AF or OV or what right now. I'm totally new to TTC as my mc was after an unplanned (but very welcomed) pregnancy. After the worst of it was over we decided we really wanted children, so now TTC actively

Wondering if you ladies could help with a couple of newbie questions? MC started on the 11th naturally and was pretty much finished by the 16th - US confirmed - but didn't get a negative hpt till about 19th. I read I might not ovulate at all this month, but well I just bought a big pack of OPK's and couldn't stop myself from POAS. The line is lighter than the control - i'm just wondering - are they only really useful if you've been doing them over a number of days and seeing the shift?


----------



## celine

Rachel my cycles have always been long and awkward so even if af does come there is no telling what my cycle will do :(

Garfie i agree the one furthest right is def the darkest although the one in the middle is similiar?

Hi linnypops! Sorry that you have t o join under the circumstances :( sadly with mc that first cycle is so different for everybody, i too started bleeding naturally on september 11th, well started the 10th at night (i had knew it would happen and was actually going to hospital the 11th if bleeding didnt start) and it took about a weeko end and i finally got my negative today only, i tested last wednesday (2 weeks after mc) and it was blaring positive! So its all different, i think your best bet if you could is buy alot of cheap internet ovukation tests off amazon then you can get your kicks of peeing on sticks (or is it just me) and it will give you an idea of when you ovulate. So far ive not had a positive yet but im only trying the ovulation sticks regularly this week since i got the negative at last :)


----------



## garfie

Hi Linny - welcome - sorry you find yourself here - :hugs: my experience with OPK is that I always have a line on them - but leading up to and ovulation it becomes increasingly darker :happydance:

The only way to see if you have Od hun is to temp - a lot of us use FF just click on someones chart and you will be taken straight there.

I'm also sorry to say that after a m/c all bets are off - some people ovulate straight away, some don't ovulate, some get af and of course some get a BFP:happydance:

At this time hun - patience is the key just keep POAS and see what happens.

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Celine - I agree so once again I ask the question what is going on:haha: my temps are not behaving either so hard to tell by them:cry: and my body is not giving out any clues - apart from today I felt like a red hot poker was being stabbed in my right hand side for a few seconds:wacko:

I guess I will have to see what tomorrows POAS will bring - I really didn't want to POAS :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Hey Celine, thanks love... sorry to hear you're in the same situation - it's a shame we're all here :-(. Did you know because of any particular reason? I thought it might happen after all my symptoms stopped immediately..sure enough a couple of days later. I didn't realise the HCG could stick around so long? 

I've got a bumper pack of OPK's here actually, ordered yesterday and arrived today...I have within only a month developed a poas habit. Checking I was, checking i wasn't, checking maybe i was again? I started doing that because I had an absolutely awful load of symptoms coming back this week - mainly sore boobs. Intensely painful though, more so than when preg. Progesterone cream seems to be sorting them out now though. Not sure what that means. Kind of desperate to see AF frankly...if only to get back into a normal rhythm.


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks garfie :hugs: ....I don't have a bbt thingy yet, I was initially worried about my slightly obsessional nature and whether temping will make me worse...however, now realised i'd rather be obsessively pregnant than non-obsessively not-pregnant, if that makes sense heh. Is there a recommended one?


----------



## garfie

Linny - Most people use FF - you will see charts in signatures - I have one just click and it will take you straight there:happydance:

You mention progesterone cream hun - are you still using it, was it prescribed by a doc or is it over the counter?:hugs:

By the way most of us on here are obsessive - so you are not alone:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks Garfie, i'll give it a shot once my cycle starts up again. Now, just to wait for AF. Gr. It's OTC progesterone cream, i'm applying topically to boobs (sorry tmi!)...Reason being, though i've sometimes had sore boobs this was off the chart - I couldn't bear it. I looked it up and found that that kind of pain is associated with prolactin, the breastfeeding hormone and that progesterone calms it down....I wouldn't do this myself at any other time but I was pretty desperate after 5 days! And i'm considering myself out on this cycle atm. So thought i didn't have much to loose. They're still sore but bearable, won't use more if i don't need to....

I see in your sig that you've had several losses - really sorry to see that love....is there a diagnosis or anything for why? And did you have your children inbetween these? X


----------



## garfie

Linny - I had two children to a previous hubby - and nothing so far with current:cry: I am 42 and he is 34 with no children so just trying for the one:happydance:

I have had quite a few losses - I have had all the NHS tests they will give me and all appeared to be fine, except the last one :cry: he had trisomy 22 I only found that out recently.

So although we are trying we are very scared:wacko: I have a lot of what ifs going through my mind - the reason I asked about progesterone is it may delay your AF hun, last month I had an iffy test so went straight on progesterone and I kept her at bay until I took myself off it and then bam she came:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Hi linny! If you are going to give temping a shot def try fertility friend, i used it when ttc my son :) its fab for the obsessive ttc-er ;)

For me i "knew" in. Y heart the sexond time...was so wierd, i as in church two days before the scan and it was about why does God let bad things happen, where is He in these times. Imwas so emotional and keaving the service i said to hubby we are being orepped for the worst :( the scan confimed it two days kater and we hung on again another week "in case" but as i said i knew my dates, i knew my heart. Hcg sucks, i was really nausaus with my two childrens pregnancies, the first mc i was not, the second yes. One time i thought i may throw up (i didnt) but i was so angry at my body because i knew the oregnancy had failed and i hated feeling that pregnancy synptom. 

I live in holland and have had two healthy children so they wont do anything until i have a third mc which i hope wont happen :)


----------



## Linnypops

Garfie - Oh that's such a shame, i'm sorry to hear it - Have the NHS investigated blood work etc for reasons why mc's may have happened previously? Or are they thinking same thing there? I can imagine you must be scared, even I am and it's only happened once...but there are a lot of positive stories out there. My cousin had 3 in a row trying for her first at 40. The third uncovered a cancer - she then went through a lot of Chemo and came out the other end at 42 - conceived and had a lovely little girl. She's now surprisingly preggers again in her 2nd tri. All going well. Stories like that have given me a lot of hope recently with all the what if's, have i left it too lates etc. I just wish there was a magic formula for all us girls to take which gave us the best chance 

Ah, re: progesterone, yeah I hadn't really factored that in - won't use any more then. Well, unless they get *really bad* again. It's such a flipping minefield isn't it!

Celine, It's an odd thing, the premonition isn't it? From the start of the pregnancy it felt - weak? I am not sure why i felt like that but i just didn't feel it with a certainty. I know a lot of women have few symptoms and low confidence and go on to be fine - so maybe that was just a coincidence. Yeah, it's the same here, no investigations till 3 MC. Terrible really - given the amount of emotional and physical pain it involves. But yes! hopefully that won't be the case for you! Currently wondering about having bloodwork done privately on a new cycle....just for my own peace of mind, that there's no underlying issues. Hoping I can just take that to my GP and have them analyse it.


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - Well, I don't actually have a plan for how I'll stay busy! hahahha! The ironic thing is that even though I'm preaching to stay busy during the TWW, I get so cranky during the TWW that I don't want to see anyone or make plans. I just want to sit at home and mope and eat way too much junk food! :haha: 
Congrats on your BFN! I am sure that is a total relief! 

Munchkin - It's so funny that of course your body decided to throw you for a loop with an early ov after you decided to stop temping.

Enjoy your holiday! I forget, but is this just a regular holiday, or was it for a special occasion (anniversary, etc)? I hope you have a great time and don't obsess! 


Garfie - Thanks! I did have a nice quiet, relaxing weekend! Thanks! Your weekend sounds super busy but fun! I'm glad you had such a great time. I hope you figure out where you are in your cycle soon! From your chart it looks like you already Oved, but weird that FF didn't confirm it. 


Elizabean - Congratulations! I had such a feeling that you would be pregnant when you said you were so calm about it. That's exactly how I felt before my BFP. You must be so excited. I felt a little emotional when I read your news because I remembered how great it felt to get my BFP, and now I feel like I will never get it again. But I'm so happy you have a positive story to give us hope. 


Rachel - Yay for a BFN! Now on to ov! :happydance:


Apple - Sorry you got a BFN. There's still time!!! I am going to wait til Saturday to test! When is AF due? Mine's due next Monday.

IAW - Sweet, we're in the same time zone! Everyone else is always on while I'm at work! It's always dead here in the evenings. Can't wait to hear the results of your scan and I do hope it's late enough to see the yolk sac. Good luck! 

Annie - Hope you get a +OPK soon! 

Linny - Hey! You just joined another thread I'm on. I guess we'll be seeing a lot of each other these days. :thumbup:

AFM - No major symptoms except feeling SUPER irritable all weekend and today having to pee every 5 seconds. I do drink a lot of water, though. I'm sure it's nothing! I am 7 DPO today.


----------



## apple_20

My af is due anytime from Thursday as its my first cycle dunno if or when I o'd. but im not going test again until next weekend at the earliest (I'll keep telling myself this) hopefully we can both hold out!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Literati - that's great the we are in the same timezone! I typically just check while I am at work as I need the occasional breather.

Well... I have a blip!!! The internal probe was broken so we just did an abdominal scan. My doc wasn't even going to do it, as he was afraid we would not see anything and that would make me nervous. I convinced him I would be fine and then.... a blip! A little dark circle. I go in to have my HCG drawn again on Wed and Monday to compare against today. Then 1 week from Thursday will have another scan. He hopes we will see a fetal pole by then as long as the probe is fixed. Either way we should see growth.

I told him that I don't have any symptoms but that the last two pregnancies I did. He was actually happy that I felt different from the last two. He would rather see no symptoms than have me feel the same - which surprised me. I also told him that my cat did not want to be near me with the last two pregnancies (she usually follows me everywhere) but this time she is as snuggly as ever. He said that is a very good sign as well and there are even studies that prove animal behavior is an indicator of pregnancy outcomes.

He does need me to take it very easy - sex only "if necessary"... (love his sense of humor) no driving bumpy dirt roads, no mt. biking, slow easy hiking, no downhill skiing this winter but nordic is okay and no lifting. I am okay with all of this as long as my bean stays healthy.


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - Yes, I hope we can both hold out! Maybe we'll both get our BFPs this weekend! 

IAW - I wish I could check at work, but I'm always too paranoid they'll check my internet history and read all the extremely personal and TMI things I say on here! I'd use my phone, but I don't have a data plan and don't have their wireless key. Sigh! So I have to resort to coming home at lunch and after work to check replies!

Congratulations on your 'blip'! That's good they could see something even with an abdominal scan. That is so interesting that your doctor thought not having symptoms was a good sign! And weird about the cat behaviour! Your doctor seems like he has sort of an alternative approach to his pre-natal patients, and he also seems really proactive with his agreeing to scan so often, so that's great! I think under his care you can definitely have a healthy baby this time! It's nice he told you to take it easy. I always want an excuse to take it easy. :winkwink:


----------



## penguin1

IAW- YAYAYAYAYA!:thumbup: Super excited for your lil "blip", you must have breathed a sigh of relief! Congrats! 

Elizabean- Congrats to your :bfp:! 

AFM-Im going to try in the morning as I will be 14dpo. Im hoping it will show a :bfp: for me as well! If not I guess I will wait til my AF date.


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, you are going to be 14 DPO already? That should definitely show up. How long is your usual LP?


----------



## penguin1

Oh and according to FF my AF is due on Sat. So maybe I'm jumping the gun a lil here. BUT IM SOOO IMPATIENT!

Hello Linnypop! Sorry you have to be here too. The ladies on here are sooo helpful and encouraging, I'd be a wreck without them! It's nice to vent and share emotions with others who are going through the same experience. It also gives hope, like ItsAWonder and Elizabean right now! Welcome!


----------



## penguin1

28-29 days. But remember I Oed with assist this month.


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, that is the longest LP I've ever heard of! But that is good that with assisted O it will probably be better this month. If your AF is due Saturday, then we might find out very close together! Yay!


----------



## Elizabean

Hi Linnypops and Apple, welcome :hugs:

Thanks to everyone for the congrats, I'm still shocked.

I'm not able to the into the GP until Friday, but I'm ok with that. I'm booked in at the obstetrician on the 21st of October. The lady was amazed I called in so soon, but when I told her last time I had a MC with no doctor she was lovely and booked me in at 7 wks rather than the usual 10wks. I guess I just have to sit tight now, and keep relaxed :wacko:

IAW, I'm glad your scan went well :thumbup:

So who is testing this week? Penguin, Literati, apple? anyone else?


----------



## penguin1

Literati_Love said:


> Wow, that is the longest LP I've ever heard of! But that is good that with assisted O it will probably be better this month. If your AF is due Saturday, then we might find out very close together! Yay!

Whoops I misunderstood. I am not sure how long my LP is


----------



## Literati_Love

:haha: that's probably a good thing if your LP isn't that long, Penguin! I hope a test comes back positive tomorrow! 

Elizabean- so great that you could get in to see your GP and OB so quickly! I never made it to my first pre-natal appt because I couldn't get one until 7 weeks... Which sadly I never got to :( it is great you will receive the care you deserve early on! Do you have any symptoms yet???


----------



## Elizabean

Literati_Love said:


> :haha: that's probably a good thing if your LP isn't that long, Penguin! I hope a test comes back positive tomorrow!
> 
> Elizabean- so great that you could get in to see your GP and OB so quickly! I never made it to my first pre-natal appt because I couldn't get one until 7 weeks... Which sadly I never got to :( it is great you will receive the care you deserve early on! Do you have any symptoms yet???

I'm not so pleased with the GP, normally I can get in that day, and its about 100 meters form my office so easy to duck out without being missed! But Friday is ok because I will get bloods done and they will hopefully be nice and high.

As you know, I was diligently listing my symptoms this month! I actually posted the below on a different thread:

1dpo- clear skin, very thirsty
2dpo- nothing
3dpo- cramps at 8.30am, stomach ache all afternoon, shooting pain lower right abdomen at bed time
4dpo- woke up with sore boobs, slight indigestion after dinner, dull ache in cervix at night
5dpo- Creamy cm, sensitive boobs, lack of appetite
6dpo- pulling feeling at left hip whilst walking, diarrhoea, pounding headache, huge boobs
7dpo- diarrhoea, heartburn, pain between left ovary and hip all day, huge boobs, creamy cm
8dpo- watery cm, big sore boobs, slight twinges left ovary/ hip, sore throat and headache, watery cm came out when I sneezed
9dpo- freezing cold body all day but not cold to touch, sore lower back
10dpo- nothing
11dpo- light brown spotting 10am mixed with cm (all over in less than 90 mins), craving steak for lunch, had half a glass of wine but it smelled fishy/eggy.
12dpo- really tired all day, sore throat
13dpo- dull period like cramps 6.30am, green tea tasted like soap- couldnt drink it. Zit on chin. Light headed at lunch when walking back from shops. Felt hungry, sick and lightheaded all afternoon, hard to concentrate. Got a very positive test 5.30pm!

Last night I had to keep waking up to pee which is unusual for me, and I had some nausea around 2am... I have also had some cramping today, I hope it just means my rainbow is settling in nicely.

I want more BFP's around here now...


----------



## garfie

IAW - Congrats hun on your 'blip' that sounds very encouraging because usually with an abdominal scan they can't see anything this early - imagine what you will see with a trans vaginal one :happydance::happydance:

Elizabean - I think waiting until Friday - will give you lovely high numbers and just think you will be passed the first few days as well - I always have my HCG checked as soon as I find out - next time I am going to wait a few days (please remind me of this :haha:)

Penguin - That sounds more like your full cycle hun - your LP is from when you O until the witch comes:winkwink: good luck when you test, how are you feeling?:hugs:

Literati - Next time you will get to see your Dr quicker - we will give you some tips:winkwink:

Munchkin - Hope you are relaxing and taking it easy:flower:

AFM - Number 4 day of Pos OPK - I have not put it in FF - otherwise I am still waiting to Ovulate by my temps alone I have already Ovulated :growlmad: I hate that I can't work this out - last month I had high temps this month low?:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Dark negative opk for me today. We dtd yesterday morning and will tonight because I think ill ov tomorrow if my cycle goes back to the same as pre miscarriage.

Garfie your chart is an odd one this month, I don't think you've oved yet just because of how low your temps are. Hopefully it'll happen today or tomorrow if you've had a positive again. It's so annoying waiting to ov!

Iaw yay for a blip :happydance: can't wait to her about next weeks scan.

Good luck for all the testers this week, hopefully this weekend will be a good one!


----------



## Linnypops

Literati - heh totally! not sure if o is happening or if af, got all my bets covered! 

Thanks Penguin! I know, it's a shame but good to have people who can relate x

Congrats and hello Elizabethan and ItsAWonder!


----------



## penguin1

:bfn: this am. I did have a dream when I laid down again that I had 3 :bfp:s after! lol

Garfie- Im not sure about my LP cycle then. I think 14 days? I have had assist for a year now with my O's. 

Good luck to the rest of you ladies! If I don't get my bfp this month I will be trying the meds again.


----------



## celine

So sorry penguin :(
I need to stop pryng around the first tri threads they just make me sad, one thread was literallly called oh how i hate being oregnant"

Urgh, i have yet another two negative opks..cd 20 so still waiting to ov! Will try dtd to ight to keep doing every second day.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Have to rush to work as usual. 

Again, thanks for the well wishes everyone!

Linny and Apple - welcome. Glad you found us.

Elizabean - so happy you have early appointments. I am sure your levels will be great! I still don't have any "real" symptoms so hoping they pop up at 6 weeks per the norm for most women

Penguin - sorry about your BFN but as you said, you are still very early.

To all the upcoming testers - Good Luck!!!!


----------



## arabelle

Celine - Long cycles are so frustrating :( The cycle of my mc I didn't ov until cd 26. I hope you ov soon!

Elizabean - congratulations!! 

Linnypops - I just ovulated two weeks after my mc started (confirmed by temp and ov test). I wasn't sure what would happen either, but it seems like my body figure itself out. I wasn't very far along, I suspect being further into a pregnancy might impact the timeline. OPK are tricky, but once you see a test line that is darker than the control, you'll recognize it. You don't need other days to compare, but I find it helpful to compare the progression.

I also felt like something wasn't right with my pregnnancy from the start...I was really hoping it was just me being nervous.

Munchkin - We're cycle buddies! Have a good vacation!

Garfie - furthest one looks darkest to me.

IAW - That's wonderful news! Enjoy trying to take it easy!

Penguin - sorry about the bfn :(

AFM - I'm not sure which day I actually ovd...dark negative opk Friday, positive opk Saturday, dark negative Sunday...so likely Sunday. I guess that makes me 2dpo. I'm not sure if I should keep temping this cycle, it makes me really nervous. I know there are lots of things that can throw off a temp...like this morning I stood up before I remembered to take it.


----------



## celine

Oooh arabebelle in the tww! What day are you testing?


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - That's so nice you can duck out quickly to see your doctor! Mine is a 15 minute drive away and then there's always at least an hour wait to see her. She is an excellent doctor so the wait is worth it (she only takes so long because she gives every patient her full attention and never tries to rush them away)...but it makes getting out of work tricky. 

So nice that you so meticulously recorded your symptoms! I have been recording the ones on OF, but there are no spots for weird little twinges and butterfly feelings like I've been having. I suppose I should have been writing everything down as well. 

Garfie - That is weird...perhaps you have not ovulated after all. Your temps really are rather low. Do you normally have long cycles? 

Annie - I hope you are right and your cycle is back to normal! Would be great if you ov tomorrow. 

Penguin - Sorry about your BFN. It might still be too early! I hope your dream comes true! Good luck as well! 


Celine - Ugh, I know. I need to stay away from first tri threads as well but it's like an addictive drug!  It's terrible for you, but you just can't stop!

Sorry you still haven't Oved. The every-other-day plan is sure to work for you, though! 

Arabelle - Yes, sounds like you probably ovulated either early Sunday or even late Saturday. Congrats on being in the TWW. Let's see how long you can hold off on the symptom spotting. ;) 

AFM - My temps are staying pretty high this time, so I am pleased. It's not exactly the triphasic chart I had hoped for, but it's better than last month's! I am still irritable and I am also craving everything in sight! Last night I had some weird twinges and fluttery feelings in my lower abdomen and also under my ribs. I've also had a few side-stitches (like when you run after eating) during the TWW which I hope is a good sign since I had them the first time around. Sigh...I just really want to know already!


----------



## celine

Silly question ladies but im freaked out that my opks are so white..like really pale..i did get a dark opk on 23sep but also a bfp still on the 25th september so ive disregarded that opk - cos its unlikeyly that i would ovukate while still getting bfps right?

Im so worried ive maybe missed ovukation?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Literati - just as I was popping up on this site I was getting side stitches which I have not had yet this pregnancy. Maybe that IS a good sign!!!

Elizabean - that is really nice that your doc's is so close. Mine is a 45 minute drive and my appointments are always mid-day. Luckily my boss does not care how much time I take off. Being in a resort town everyone works by the hour - no sick time, vacation time etc. This way if we want to go play (ski, mt. bike, hike) we can. Everybody wins. I get to take about 4 weeks vacation a year plus take 1/2 days every Friday. (And I am a Paralegal.)

Arabelle - congrats on entering the TWW. I hope it moves quickly for you with positive results!

Garfie - I am thinking the same thing as everyone else. Maybe you have not yet ovulated. All the more reason to keep bd'ing! 

Celine - sorry you haven't o'd. It's frustrating. Of course it will happen, hopefully sooner than later. I typically have a very fast rush of LH. I go from very negative one night to very positive the following morning. Maybe it will sneak up on you. Every 2nd day sounds like a great plan in the meantime.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine - As you know, I also had two miscarriages about 9 weeks apart. The day my HCG hit 6 I went straight to AF. I then believe I ovulated on CD9 following. I did not use OPKs until CD 10 but was going from a dark line to lighter, lighter then stark white. I got AF 3 weeks after my first AF. (I do use digitals so I am going by the lines when the strip is pulled out - they work the same.) 

I have read that some women do ovulate when they still have HCG in their system. It may be a funky cycle for you.

Keep using OPKs - like I said, sometimes my positives sneak up on me - and continue until you get a positive or AF. It did take me 5 1/2 weeks to get my first AF and 6 1/2 to ovulate the first time.


----------



## RachelLynda

So apparently pressing post reply actually means delete everything I've just written grrr!
As I TRIED to say - 
HI GIRLS!
If I ov on the day I think I'm in my TWW :) I'm not symptom spotting (which means I'm putting all my symptoms into 'Countdown to Pregnancy' :dohh:
So far I've had 3 different types of CM in 3 days. Day 1) EWCM Day 2) CM you're meant to get after ov Day 3) A mixture of CM after ov when I wiped and CM for just before AF comes on my underwear SORRY TMI! so who knows what's happening.
I worked out, which is another thing I said I wasn't going to do, when I should either see AF or test - 12th of October :)
I'm expecting AF but hoping for a BFP. Either way it's closure on all this so will be happy either way (obviously happier with a BFP haha)
Hope everyone's well! xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - Hmm, that is weird but I agree just keep testing because it may sneak up on you. All bets are off right now! Do you temp or track CM or anything? That may help...


IAW - I think it is! I know my co-worker who's pregnant got side-stitches in the beginning, and she still does sometimes now (she's 23 weeks). I do hope I wasn't just imagining my side-stitches and that it means a BFP is around the corner!

That is so nice that you are free to take lots of time off. I, too, am hourly and everything I take off is unpaid. We have to receive some obligatory vacation pay on every cheque, but we don't actually get paid when we take time off, which also means we can take more time off than the 3 weeks we are technically legislated. I typically take my 3 weeks and then an extra week at Christmas unpaid. If I take time off for appointments or to be sick, it's also unpaid so they don't really care. However, I always feel like they expect me to make up appointment time by working through my lunch and I absolutely hate doing that, so I prefer to take as little time off for appointments as possible. :( It also makes the pay cheques rather piddly! If it were up to me, though, I would take 8+ weeks of holidays and would only work part-time! I'm super jealous you get to work half-days on Fridays. I wish my job had some sort of perk like that. :cry:


Rachel - Sorry you lost everything you wrote! Congrats on entering the TWW. October 12th is not too far away. I sure hope it's a BFP for you! :happydance:


----------



## Elizabean

Anniebobs said:


> Dark negative opk for me today. We dtd yesterday morning and will tonight because I think ill ov tomorrow if my cycle goes back to the same as pre miscarriage.

Good luck! Everything crossed for you x



penguin1 said:


> :bfn: this am. I did have a dream when I laid down again that I had 3 :bfp:s after! lol

Still time and hope, you are not out until the witch arrives! 



celine said:


> So sorry penguin :(
> I need to stop pryng around the first tri threads they just make me sad, one thread was literallly called oh how i hate being oregnant"
> 
> Urgh, i have yet another two negative opks..cd 20 so still waiting to ov! Will try dtd to ight to keep doing every second day.

Keep away from them! I actually read that one too- ugh.
every other day sounds like a great plan :thumbup:



Literati_Love said:


> Elizabean - That's so nice you can duck out quickly to see your doctor! Mine is a 15 minute drive away and then there's always at least an hour wait to see her. She is an excellent doctor so the wait is worth it (she only takes so long because she gives every patient her full attention and never tries to rush them away)...but it makes getting out of work tricky.
> 
> So nice that you so meticulously recorded your symptoms! I have been recording the ones on OF, but there are no spots for weird little twinges and butterfly feelings like I've been having. I suppose I should have been writing everything down as well.
> ....
> 
> AFM - My temps are staying pretty high this time, so I am pleased. It's not exactly the triphasic chart I had hoped for, but it's better than last month's! I am still irritable and I am also craving everything in sight! Last night I had some weird twinges and fluttery feelings in my lower abdomen and also under my ribs. I've also had a few side-stitches (like when you run after eating) during the TWW which I hope is a good sign since I had them the first time around. Sigh...I just really want to know already!

Its just the GP that is close, I work in a uni and we have a teaching hospital with a great mix of services, so that helps. Ob is at the hospital where my DH works, about 15 minutes away but more like 3/4 an hour once I get out of the office, on the train and DH will have to get me from the station. Luckily my 1st ob appt is at 5.15pm so I can be out of work by then.

The side stitched sound promising, I'm sure I had a few of those in TWW this time around. I just thought I was unfit!



ItsAWonder said:


> Literati - just as I was popping up on this site I was getting side stitches which I have not had yet this pregnancy. Maybe that IS a good sign!!!
> 
> Elizabean - that is really nice that your doc's is so close. Mine is a 45 minute drive and my appointments are always mid-day. Luckily my boss does not care how much time I take off. Being in a resort town everyone works by the hour - no sick time, vacation time etc. This way if we want to go play (ski, mt. bike, hike) we can. Everybody wins. I get to take about 4 weeks vacation a year plus take 1/2 days every Friday. (And I am a Paralegal.)

That's a pretty cool system. I'm a full time employee (I think you would call it salaried in the US) so I get sick leave, but they prefer that you make appointments outside of work. I work independently from my boss, and he is really cool anyway with leave, so it's all good. Plus I'm paid for 35 hours per week and I generally end up doing about 43 anyway, so I make sure I don't feel guilty leaving early occasionally!



RachelLynda said:


> If I ov on the day I think I'm in my TWW :) I'm not symptom spotting (which means I'm putting all my symptoms into 'Countdown to Pregnancy' :dohh:

This is hilarious! :haha: whatever floats your boat!


----------



## celine

I remembered now getting pale opks after the last mc until one day out of the blue the dark opk arrived and i even used the digi opk to confirm so i guess ill carry on opking and see. Tried to dtd last night but hubby is feeling under pressure urgh :(


----------



## jelly tots

Morning girls, hope you are all okay. Been busy with month end and stuff. I've started temping now and did my first opk on Monday, it looked positive and I've had a temp dip on Tuesday and is on the way back up again. Was getting -ve tests end of last week so maybe was the last of the hormone from mmc leaving. Got a water infection now so think all those pains etc I thought were good were actually that. Off to dr today so will see what she can do regarding blood tests etc.


----------



## Linnypops

penguin - So sorry! Mind you, are you early dpo? x

Arabelle - hey! Well, I just got AF 20 days post mc so i think i either ovulated the minute hcg was gone or not at all...still, new cycles, new beginnings :) Yeah, it's funny that isn't it, premonition. Hoping neither of us feel that way next time. The idea of temping makes me nervous too x

Celine - the same thing happened to me - i had some opks just after mc and they were very dark for a few days but i was still bfp (very light) so disregarded - even though i had a ton of EWCM. However after buying my bumper pack they were all getting lighter and lighter till nothing at all the last few days and now AF has started - 20 days post MC. So now i reckon it is poss to ov that early after mc, even with residual hcg...either that or this could be an anovulatory cycle for me. Or as others said, you could be oving late this cycle. Have you tested just incase? x


----------



## Anniebobs

I got dark opks about a week after mc when hcg was still in my system so I was convinced I ovulated, but I kept testing and 2 weeks later I got a positive opk right out of the blue so just keep testing celine! 

I'm hoping today ill get my dark opk, if I do it means I've gone back to normal. Fingers crossed for normal!

Hi jelly, sorry to hear that your bfps were just leftover mc hcg :hugs:

I can't remember what else I was going to say, when I reply on my phone I can't see everyone's comments so Ill just say Hi!


----------



## RachelLynda

Did anyone who's had children/pregnant have an increased sex drive during early pregnancy? Or does anyone get increase sex drive during ov? Only reason I'm asking this is, before it would happen about 4 times a month then when we started TTC it went to about twice a week but for the first time in about 2 years it happened twice in one day.. Sorry if that's TMI! Haha. Safe to say OH isn't complaining :rofl: 
Can anyone suggest good, cheap OPK - I think I've caved to doing it next month :blush: and while I was out yesterday I thought I'd look and the cheapest I found were £4-£5 for 20.. I thought maybe Amazon might have some but I don't know which link to trust :( 
*Penguin *- When I got my first BFP it was after I had a dream I had a BFP ;) 
*Celine *- I sometimes go to First Trimester and then spend the rest of the day moping around so I'm trying to stay off there :) 
*Elizabean* - I said 'Ooo I can track what's me feeling 'normal' and what is pregnancy so I don't mix them up every month' so I'm going with that so I can still say I'm not symptom spotting so sshh! 
*Jelly Tots* - Sorry about the water infection, I get infection quite often so I've had to start taking Cranberry pills to try keep it under control as my doctor won't give me any antibiotics as when I do a urine sample it comes up clear as I drink ALOT of water. Is this the first month temping and OPK or just temping? Keep saying I'm going to temp but need a new termometer :( Glad to hear about the negative so you can start again! xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Rachel I get a higher sex drive during ov, it's great! I got a pack of opks on the cheap online somewhere, can't remember where though. Just choose any of the amazon links, they're all selling the same thing really!

I got my positive opk today yay!! Does anyone else get super excited? It's so silly because it means nothing but yay in 2 weeks I could be pregnant!


----------



## RachelLynda

Anniebobs said:


> Rachel I get a higher sex drive during ov, it's great! I got a pack of opks on the cheap online somewhere, can't remember where though. Just choose any of the amazon links, they're all selling the same thing really!
> 
> I got my positive opk today yay!! Does anyone else get super excited? It's so silly because it means nothing but yay in 2 weeks I could be pregnant!

Ooo good! I hope it stays because 99% of our arguments are about my low sex drive :( I'm worried I'll buy some and they'll be useless ones that don't work :dohh: I'll have a look!

YAY! I would if I took them - it means your ovulating so that's always good! And yay for an upcoming TWW :) x


----------



## Anniebobs

RachelLynda said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Rachel I get a higher sex drive during ov, it's great! I got a pack of opks on the cheap online somewhere, can't remember where though. Just choose any of the amazon links, they're all selling the same thing really!
> 
> I got my positive opk today yay!! Does anyone else get super excited? It's so silly because it means nothing but yay in 2 weeks I could be pregnant!
> 
> Ooo good! I hope it stays because 99% of our arguments are about my low sex drive :( I'm worried I'll buy some and they'll be useless ones that don't work :dohh: I'll have a look!
> 
> YAY! I would if I took them - it means your ovulating so that's always good! And yay for an upcoming TWW :) xClick to expand...

Haha hubby wishes it would stay too, as soon as I'm in the tww I'm back to normal! I'm probably average though, we dtd about 2-3 times a week so he's not deprived, I just like it a lot more when I'm ovulating!


----------



## Linnypops

anniebobs - i'm not that far into ttc properly yet - however i shall be yaying and i'm yaying for you now!


----------



## RachelLynda

Anniebobs said:


> RachelLynda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Rachel I get a higher sex drive during ov, it's great! I got a pack of opks on the cheap online somewhere, can't remember where though. Just choose any of the amazon links, they're all selling the same thing really!
> 
> I got my positive opk today yay!! Does anyone else get super excited? It's so silly because it means nothing but yay in 2 weeks I could be pregnant!
> 
> Ooo good! I hope it stays because 99% of our arguments are about my low sex drive :( I'm worried I'll buy some and they'll be useless ones that don't work :dohh: I'll have a look!
> 
> YAY! I would if I took them - it means your ovulating so that's always good! And yay for an upcoming TWW :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha hubby wishes it would stay too, as soon as I'm in the tww I'm back to normal! I'm probably average though, we dtd about 2-3 times a week so he's not deprived, I just like it a lot more when I'm ovulating!Click to expand...

I go through stages at one point he went over a month without it :dohh: I didn't even notice it had been so long :blush: but now it's more the same as you two - three days a week :) x
When do you start your TWW? xx


----------



## celine

Ok guys i need some thoughts...im cd 21 post mc, a week ago i still had a bfp, we've only dtd his weekend on sat and sunday, tried last night but dh didnt finish. Today ive niticed spotting? Is it from dtd? I did get one dark opk 9 days ago but two days after that i still had a bfp so it cant be implantation unless its a really early implantation? I didnt test opk on thur or fri cos they were so negative and i was bummed about the bfp still. Three days ago i tested and got a bfn...

My mind is reeling now, is it possible that between a week agos bfp and mondays bfn that i might of ovulated and now im getting implantation bleed? Ive never spotted ever except during mc.


----------



## RachelLynda

Celine - I don't know about the implantation and spotting but if I ov when I think I did I must have ov the moment I got a BFN so I guess you could and I've heard some people ov while still getting a faint BFP. Sorry I'm not more help :( When is AF due? xx


----------



## celine

No idea Rachel, i highly doubt its implantation but then what is it? Cant be the start if a period unless my body skipped ovulating altogether...id be sad but then at keast know what was going on..darn i do wish i was temping!


----------



## Anniebobs

Rachel ill be in the tww either tomorrow or the next day depending on tomorrow's opk. I'm testing on the 14th oct anyway because its the day before my dh and my dds birthday. I wouldn't want to test on their birthdays unless I knew it was gonna be a bfp! In which case ill do a digi and surprise hubby!

Celine I had spotting about a week after my bfn too and it confused me, turns out that for me it wasn't ib as I ovulated a week after the spotting. It could just be from dtd or random spotting from the mc (I was told to expect that) just keep testing with your opks and maybe test with a hpt in a week if you still haven't oved.


----------



## celine

Tx anniebobs, hope u get that bfp the 14th :) that was my first ever bfp in 2008 <3


----------



## garfie

Celine - That is so confusing:dohh: it could be that you have irritated your cervix through having sex or ovulation spotting:flower:

Of course it could be implantation bleeding but that would have been a really quick turn around - but as we all know this baby making stuff is not a science there is no deff way to tell when implantation took place - which is why we are given a few days either way at u/s:winkwink:

The dark OPK 9 days ago (Tues 24) - could have been from your left over HCG right as we know they wear the same hats:wacko: you still had a pos HPT (Thur 26) so again we can assume that you can't get pregnant while HCG in system - that's what we are told, and once you got your neg opk (Fri/Sat) you stopped testing? You tested again Wed 30 and got a BFN HPT.

Have you done another OPK today? - I'm thinking more likely O spotting or irritation or maybe she is on her way - as we know all bets are off after a loss:cry:

Of course I hope that it is an early implantation bleed.:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Tx garfie. I guess it could have been irritated cervix...stark white opks continue today. So we wait and see


----------



## garfie

Celine - We seem to spend a lot of our time waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee:

AFM - Pos Opk number 5 today - so maybe this month I won't O:cry: and when you get to my age you need to o every month :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - i'm in the same situation CD20 after mc. I thought yesterday i had started AF (but it's dark brownish)..but today it's stopped again. No idea. Don't think i'm preggers, assuming i'm af'ing. On another thread i'm on a girl had the same experience. spotting then af around CD20ish.


----------



## celine

Linnypops we are cycle buddies then i guess :) how long have u been spotting? Is it getting more? So far ive had a few spots this morning and nothing else...im at a loss...just need to chill and let nature take its course.


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - Looks like it, down to weird spotting and everything. It started yesterday am and wasn't heavy but wasn't just a tiny spot either. And it was brownish too - i've only ever seen this before at end of af or start of mc.. It's now not there when i wipe. I'm thinking af will arrive properly in a few days which would make this cycle on time, sort of. Is there a colour to yours?


----------



## celine

Mine was pale pink...urgh waiting sucks


----------



## Linnypops

Now that it's stopped i'm wondering if it could be implantation bleeding, but that would have meant that o occured literally as soon as HCG was gone. Waiting really does suck!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Jelly - I hope you get some answers soon. What a roller coaster you have been on.

Rachel - I always have an increased sex drive during ov. Although I have not had one when pregnant most of my friends have. I think it's all the hormones.

Annie - Fingers crossed for normal!!!

Garfie - wow - I also hope you get some answers soon. How are you holding up?

Celine and Linny - I believe, although confusing, this is a sign that your bodies are getting back on track. May your normal cycles show their faces (or some BFPs)!!!

Feels weird not writing to Munchkin....

Elizabean - how are you feeling?

AFM - I am trying to stay really positive and think happy thoughts. I have added a ticker for the first time. Today I had my second HCG draw and will have a 3rd on Sunday. Honestly, I don't know if my doc is going to call with results or just tell me the next time I see him on the 10th. I am assuming if my levels are off he will call.

I have been a bit tired and cranky in the evenings so construction has been difficult. My DH has taken over almost all of the work. His parents get in this evening and they want to go hiking all weekend. I do not know if we will be able to keep the secret. Since they do know about the miscarriages, and my FIL is a surgeon, I am fine telling them. They are very supportive and will take good care of me if I need to rest.


----------



## Anniebobs

IAW yay for a ticker :happydance: and congrats on getting to 5 weeks. What are your big hurdles? 

For me it would be the 3+ on a digi, the 8 week scan and then getting past 13 weeks. Then I think I could relax.

It is so odd not having updates from munchkin, hope she's having a fab time on holiday and comes back to announce a bfp!


----------



## ItsAWonder

My first two hurdles were passed - 1. missed AF and 2. sac seen on first scan.

The next one will be to see a heartbeat. As that has not happened yet for me it will be my big breathe easy hurdle. Once I see a heartbeat I will probably tell my parents. At about 12 weeks I will have a genetic screen and genetic ultrasound done. That will be the last big hurdle before I get truly excited. I know there are still risks after that but I have to believe that once I get through those all will be well.


----------



## Anniebobs

ItsAWonder said:


> My first two hurdles were passed - 1. missed AF and 2. sac seen on first scan.
> 
> The next one will be to see a heartbeat. As that has not happened yet for me it will be my big breathe easy hurdle. Once I see a heartbeat I will probably tell my parents. At about 12 weeks I will have a genetic screen and genetic ultrasound done. That will be the last big hurdle before I get truly excited. I know there are still risks after that but I have to believe that once I get through those all will be well.

Hopefully you'll see that heartbeat at the next scan. That is a massive milestone and will be so exciting! I hope these next few weeks go by quickly for you.


----------



## celine

IAW love love love your ticker xxx did you gtracall back to know the hcg yet? When are you having the hb scan? Exciting!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks ladies. Next scan is October 10, one week from tomorrow. We will mainly be looking for a fetal pole but will hopefully see a heartbeat (if the internal probe has been fixed).

I do not know that the doc will call about my HCG unless there is a problem, plus he is not in the office today. So, either I will get a call tomorrow or will get the results at my next appointment. I have another HCG draw on Sunday so he may want to wait for all 3 results to make sure it's on a continual rise.

Last time my HCG kept rising even though the pregnancy did not develop. By the time I had my 8 week scan, and there was only a yolk, my HCG was almost 57,000. I guess I am not too worried about the results of the blood draw this time, more about the fetal development.


----------



## 3Minions

Hey gals, I went back a few pages and just thought I'd say hi :). I had a d and c 2 weeks ago at 14-16w ( two different techs couldn't decide - I was supposed to be 17 w). My OPKs and hpts have come up negative for the last couple days so I'm assuming the hcg is gone. I think that means AF should be here in the next couple weeks? Meanwhile we're ntnp, but I'm doubtful about oing this month.


----------



## celine

Welcome 3minions :) how old are your minions? Sorry that you have to be here :(


----------



## RachelLynda

*IAW *- Yay for hormones! :haha: and good luck for October 10th and yay for your previous scan.
*3Minons* - Sorry your here but HI! 
So now I'm confused - I feel like I have ov pains again, it's by my hip and it's like a stabbing pain/dull cramp occasionally and my stomach feels like it's bloated, it hasn't I can see that but it feels like it's pushing from the inside. Any help? :( Hoping it's not ov as I'm waaaay too tired for any business tonight :( 
Sorry I can remember anything else as I've said, I'm soo tired :'( xxx


----------



## 3Minions

4, 2, and 1 :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - Interesting that you had the side-stitches too! Really hope it's a good sign.


----------



## celine

3Minions said:


> 4, 2, and 1 :)

Wow! Mine are 4 & 2 and keep me on my toes!


----------



## jelly tots

Sorry I'm taking ages to reply, I don't seem to be getting the emails anymore.
Went to dr yesterday and she wants me to wait another two weeks and then test again. If still positive then she will do bloods and organise a scan. 
If I get a string positive then it's likely I am actually pregnant but with the spotting I had the other week was just the hormones sorting themselves out. No clotting came out so she reckons there shouldn't be any retained products. 
With the water infection it's hard to tell anything as it is masking so much. But she has given me the anti-b's you can take when you're pregnant just in case.
Although I've noticed the last two days i've had lots of clear cm. as it is my anniversary today no doubt will dtd to cover all chances ;) 

I hope to catch up on the many pages I've missed the next day or two, its month end so I'm rather busy still. Hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## Linnypops

3minions - Sorry to hear that love. You'll get plenty of support here. x

jelly - good luck then for a strong positive.

IAW - it's great that you're in good hands, they're tracking you and stuff - thinking happy thoughts in the meantime seems like a really good option.x

I'm genuinely on a full on AF now. So, drank some red wine last night and had a comfort stew. Feeling pretty good with it all mentally now.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

3minions - Sorry you have found yourself here - welcome :hugs:

Jelly - Let's hope you get a nice strong positive soon:happydance:

Rachel - If it is O and you have :sex: recently I would say you have your bases covered - so don't worry:flower:

IAW/Elizabean - Any nice symptoms you wanna share with us to help pass the TWW:haha:

Celine - What happened with the spotting - has it stopped, hope your body gets back to normal soon:hugs:

Linny - So now you have a clean sheet - ready to begin again what is your plan of attack?:happydance:

AFM - Yet another positive OPK (Number 6) temps aren't really helping either:cry:

So do all of you have little minions - one of mine is nearly 13 gulp:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Hey Garfie - Oh so does that mean you're not sure when you're oing properly because they're all raised? with regards knowing when you actually ar o'ing with opk's...wondering about the clearblue fertility monitor - it seems a tad pricey, but by all accounts it removes the added stress of trying to figure out what's happening with the LH surge? Have you heard about it/considered it?

My plan is me and DF are going to have a few long chats because this was an accidental pg. I need to change my life pretty drastically - Essentially i'm a workaholic artist, have always been very driven, always lining up shows, loads of deadlines, late nights, stressed constantly. And, i'd always said 'I don't have time to raise a family'. That all changed when i saw the +, although i am still very much in love with my work, the ambitious side of me just quietly dissappeared overnight. So, after this show is over i've already cancelled the one following on from it and am considering cancelling others. I'll still be making work, but i'm coming up with a plan to make and sell work on my own terms, in my own time. It's been a pretty radical turnaround....I don't even really care how well this show goes down anymore, and that's unheard of! heh. Aside from that it'll be opk's, prenatals, stress reduction techniques, eating well and taking care of my body for once!


----------



## garfie

Linny - I used to have a CBFM - but I got rid as my cycles were to short (anything from 18 upwards - always knew by 11DPO if pregnant:haha:)

Now these days I haven't got a clue:dohh: the strange thing is last months temps were so high they could reach the sky - this month they are hardly out of the starting block:cry:

It's amazing what those two lines do to a woman isn't it:wacko: I was told before my boys I couldn't have children - so pretty much carried on with uni and then a career when bam! I found out I was pregnant - so I had just finished Uni but had to put the idea of a career on hold - and that is where it has been since:haha: I have worked and do work but not what I trained to do, sometimes I wonder how far up the ladder I would be and other days I wouldn't swop my life:happydance:

When me and current hubby decided to have a baby it was on the proviso if it happened it happened - my age (39 then) was a big factor - plus I consider my two boys miracle babies - especially the eldest:winkwink:

So when I got my two lines I was like you working, running a house, looking after a hubby and animals and kids oh and did I mention we were moving as well:wacko:

I agree though hun whether a baby is planned/not planned so long as it is wanted everything else fades into the background - I had never really understood what a m/c was it happened to others not me.

Now I understand the emotional and physical pain that goes with it I wouldn't wish it on my worse enemy:nope:

Good luck with your radical turnaround - it will all be worth it:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## apple_20

Linnypops its crazy how your life goals can suddenly change once a baby comes into the equation. It sounds like you have really thought it through though. A baby will completely change your life and its good that you are realistic about how much time they take up. is your DF on board too?


----------



## Linnypops

Garfie - re: cbfm - oh right, so depending on the woman it may or may not be helpful! That's interesting. I think i might just hold off it for a bit then because it is pricey, give opks a shot for a while and see how it works out

It is amazing! Despite it being a sad end this time, I never would have believed the change 8 weeks ago. I do wonder whether this is why women often don't end up with the top jobs compared to their male counterparts, despite being well equipped. Maybe it's not just that we have traditionally been the carers but also that hormonally our attitudes just utterly change. I know men do consider their children and family massively...but the sudden lack of work ambition in me was really noticable.

Yeah, it seems fairly easy before you see the + to be quite easy osey about the idea of children - or in your case - more children. But once it's happened, and the dream of a new child springs up - it's like an unfinished story until you eventually give birth.

Thanks love, the turnaround is happening pretty quickly. Have you moved house already then? And able to make some more time for yourself?

Apple - yeah it is! DF has been great - he thinks since it was an accident and we hadn't talked about it much before it'd be good to actually have a plan, and have some idea of how we'd manage work etc. And, in terms of stress, he wants me to be less stressed. He's actually been saying it to me for ages, he does yoga, excercises a lot, is super healthy. So, he's been teaching me a few moves. Sorry to see about your mmc love. Are you trying again now? Your little one looks very cute x


----------



## celine

Yeah, it seems fairly easy before you see the + to be quite easy osey about the idea of children - or in your case - more children. But once it's happened, and the dream of a new child springs up - it's like an unfinished story until you eventually give birth.

So true Linny!

@garfie i only spotted briefly yesterday..like id i handt done a double take i would of missed it. Nothing else...no clue whats going on.
But i do feel af cramps starting..maybe she is taking a while to kick in


----------



## 3Minions

Linny, good for you!


----------



## Literati_Love

Jelly - I will really be hoping for a strong positive for you. Such a strange situation. I am glad your dr is playing it safe and monitoring everything!

Garfie- your chart is still very confusing. Have you ever had trouble ovulating on your own before? Are your ov tests true positives or are they maybe not quite as dark as the control line?
Linny- so nice to see how your priorities have changed and you really want a family now! I hope you have a good chat with your hubby and can find a way to lead a more balanced lifestyle for the sake of your future baby! 
(To be continued) I am posting on my phone so can only see a few posts at a time.


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine- hopefully that was IB and not AF on her way! 

3minions- welcome here. :hugs:

Afm- I am 10 DPO today with nothing much to report except some bad PMS. My temps are a bit down but nothing too worrisome they go back up tomorrow. I also had to temp an hour early so could have affected it slightly. Really hoping for a BFP buy I don't really have an inkling one way or the other this week.


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - Hopefully you'll get a resolution one way or the other soon? 

LL - I had bad very early pms before bfp. That was the only thing i noticed before testing...could be a good sign!


----------



## celine

Literati when are you testing?


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- oh, I hope so! I am so irritable today that I feel like screaming whenever someone looks in my direction! Hahaha


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine- I am testing on Saturday! Are you just waiting AF out?


----------



## celine

Well i thought id carry on with the opks til they run out inguess, test hpt round the 14th in case but i highly doubt im pregnant...just feel clueless. Wish i had the answer, ive tried googling but according to doctor google its either implantation bleeding (at maybe 4dpo? Doubt it as ib a week after last pos hpt?) or cervical cancer or other scary things.


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine- oh no... Stay away from dr google! I am sure you do not have cervical cancer! Get your mind off that ASAP! I have heard some people get ovulation bleeding and it's actually a good sign. Maybe that's possible??


----------



## ItsAWonder

I only had time to read the last few posts this AM.

Literati - can't believe you are testing soon. So exiting. Good luck, good luck, good luck!!!

Celine - maybe you are wrong about the day you ovulated and it was implantation bleeding! By the way, you do NOT have cervical cancer or any of the other scary things. If you did your docs would know. With an abnormal pap - the first sign of pre-cancerous cells - plenty of treatments can be done to prevent further issues and, pre-cancerous does not mean you have or will get cancer . If not treated it takes 5-10 years for cancer to form. I have seen a cancerous cervix with a patient who had not had bleeding yet. The tumors were large and anytime they were touched they would bleed - they just didn't bleed on their own. There is no mistaking it. You are just fine!

Garfie - I really hope you get a clear ovulation soon.

Apple - "hi"

Linny - looks like you are making some positive life changes. I agree that after seeing two lines work and play did not seem that important anymore. All I care about is having the time to take care of my little one. Of course, I will still have to work full-time but I will cut out overtime hours, volunteer work and cut down on my skiing and biking. It's no longer about me.


----------



## Literati_Love

IAW- thank you! It's very exciting but nerve-wracking. I really don't want to face another BFN. :(

I love how everyone here just immediately gets the maternal instincts as soon as they see the 2 lines. I hear people at work bashing having kids as saying it's too much work and they want to not have kids or delay as long as possible so they can "enjoy themselves." Well, I'll gladly sacrifice some of my energy and lots of my time to invest in my children! They will be a lot of work, yes, but of course they will be worth it and the love we will feel for them will be so strong and it will make the sacrifices not that hard. We can still take time for ourselves, like date nights and "me" time, but it is mostly going to be all about our kids and that is a great thing! They deserve everything we can give them.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well said Literati. I will still do the things that I love but will now be able to watch a child learn what they love as well. Kids here start skiing at the age of 2. I cannot wait to start teaching my child to ski. I do hope he/she loves the sport but if not we will find his/her joy. Either way we live at the base of a resort so skiing is a part of life here. Kids actually take 1/2 days every Wed in elementary and middle school during the ski season and all the teachers take their classes out to ski. I just want to teach a child what it is to love life - the good and the bad.

I just got a call from my doctor's office. My beta HCGs are great! I did not ask for specific numbers as I only want to know if they are rising well or not. Of course, even with my MMC my levels doubled every two days but, he said we can be "cautiously optimistic". I will take that!


----------



## celine

Iaw thats great news! Keeping you in my thoughts til your next milestone scan :)

Well said about the kids, im a sahm and ok i do have hard days but (good lord im crying now) those kids saved my life! 5 years ago we made the whirlwind change to move countries and i stopped working, moved continents became pregnant.
Now that my daughter is two and my son is 4 he has calmed down alot and i can do crafts with them, or really appriciate outings with them <3 in fact tomorrow he is having a free day at school so we are going to either go to the airport to watch planes and play at the playarea or to a big market...stuff he misses out since he has started school.

Ok enough of my babbling!


----------



## Literati_Love

IAW - Woohoo! That is great news about your levels. I really feel optimistic for you this time. When is your next scan again?

I do hope your kid shares your love of skiing! Sounds like it's a very big part of the culture there!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Scan is one week from today - Oct. 10th. Getting excited to see my bean and I do believe things will go well.

Celine - I wish is could be a sahm! Unfortunately I won't be able to pull that off but I will see if I can work 4 days a week instead of 5. DH has a flexible schedule so hopefully daycare will only be for limited hours. Sounds like you have a lovely day planned with your son!


----------



## Linnypops

Literati - Testing saturday - Brilliant! And yeah totally, I may even have been one of those people just a few months ago...not any more!

Celine - Ah no, I don't think it'll be that! I spotted for 2 days before AF arrived and when i got all freaked out another girl on a diff thread i'm in said the same thing happened to her. Spotted sporadically till proper AF arrived and then her cycles got back to normal. So i reckon chances are either Af will arrive in the next few days which would have you pretty darn close to your normal cycle or else it is IB. I noticed as well, i started this spotting shortly after sexy time - maybe the cervix is just a little weak and irritated still?

Wonder - Congrats on your HCG's love! And only a week to go. You must feel a bit better now, and the scan will really be able to give you some confidence.x


----------



## Literati_Love

IAW- oct 10th - that's great! Not too far away at all. That will be so reassuring to see. 

I wish I could be a SAHM too but it also isn't feasible for us. We rely on my income. I do think switching to 4 days/week would be nice ( or at least better than nothing!). That is nice your hubby has a flexible work schedule. Daycare costs are ridiculous. I am scared already! 

Linny- So nice that your little baby has changed things! (S)he may not have had a long life, but (s)he really had an impact on your life! :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Ps- my OPK test strips arrived in the mail today. Here's hoping they'll be a huge waste of money! ;)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi all

I had my second MC at 6 weeks on Tuesday, and a CP on 1/7/13..

I'm hoping to try again this cycle.... And I've added the following supplements into my diet....

All along I've taken a prenatal and folic acid, now I've added in B Complex, and CoQ10. I've heard good things about these supplements so I'm hoping they'll help my little bean stick good!!!

I was wondering what is everyone experience with the first cycle after MC...

What did you count as CD1..... I'm counting Tuesday, (the day I know I passed my little bean), but I've heard that we must wait until my hcg is back below 20 before I can start counting and planning? As off yesterday my HG was 49. I've another blood text in a week.... 

Was you cycle longer after a MC?

Did you ovulate as usual? I usually O around CD 21/22... But my cycles have always been 33/34 days...

Should I ask my GP for any tests? 

Should I start taking aspirin? 

I'm sorry for the questions, but I would appreciate any advice...

Xxxxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sofaqueen- I am so sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs: Once my hCG was back to 0, I ovulated one week later. Sometimes people take a really long time for hCG to leave their system but for me it wasn't long at all. I counted cd1 as when my miscarriage stared but I really have no idea what you are supposed to do. I have heard of some people taking 4-6 weeks after their m/c to ovulate but for me it was less than 3 weeks. Some people even go straight to AF without ovulating. Basically, all bets are off after an m/c. You have to let your body decide when it's ready to be normal again.
Personally I wouldn't take Aspirin without consulting my doctor first. 
Your supplements sound good but be aware vitamin b6 can lengthen your luteal phase substantially. 
Hope I helped!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Sofaqueen - welcome. I am sorry you have to be here.

With my CP I counted the first day of heavy bleeding as CD1 - day the egg passed. I ovulated very early but was on track the next cycle.

With my MMC I did not ovulate when HCG hit negative, instead went straight to AF. Then I ovulated very early the next month, a few days late the next and was normal after that. My first normal ovulation turned into another pregnancy and I believe this one will be a success.

B-complex is fine to take. My pre-natals have this in them so, my doc said that I get plenty already in my diet but it won't hurt to take more.

Re: aspirin - you should talk to your doctor. My doc is laid back which I like. Women who have 2 miscarriages have the same success rates as those who have none. After three the stats change. Although I did have a bunch of tests we have not found a cause for mine. He said he would only prescribe aspirin if I had either 3-4 miscarriages, a family history of multiple miscarriage, a blood clotting disorder or immediate family with a blood clotting disorder. The reason being there is risk with the aspirin - uterine rupture, hemorrhage etc. Although the risk is low it's higher than my current risk of a 3rd miscarriage. Does this all make sense? 

I guess the studies show that women who take aspirin in a 3rd pregnancy have the same success rates as those that don't. The pregnancy was probably just a healthy pregnancy to begin with but if you take aspirin and carry to term of course you give credit to the aspirin. 

Now, if things don't go well this time around we will re-evaluate everything. But I know a few other women who go to my doc, had 2 miscarriages and were 3rd time lucky w/out intervention.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey guys,
Thanks for the replies, appreciated! xxx
I guess I'm in the hands of the Gods for now! 

I know I had a long cycle after my CP, 41 days, so I'm expecting the same or similar this time... 

Thanks again



xxxxxx


----------



## penguin1

iaw- so glad your levels were good!
sofaqueen- I did not track my ovulation or my hcg levels but it did take me about 8 wks to get a normal af after my mmc at 9 wks and had 2 d&cs
literati- I hope you don't have to use your opks either! 
afm- I took a frer Wed morning, still neg. I'll wait to get af Sat or sometime during the weekend. called the dr to see what he wants me to do if the witch comes during the weekend. his PA wants me to see him and have an u/s to check for cysts on Monday.


----------



## Elizabean

Hi and welcome to 3Minions and Sofaqueen, I'm sorry for your losses and I hope you both get back on track soon.:hugs:



garfie said:


> IAW/Elizabean - Any nice symptoms you wanna share with us to help pass the TWW:haha:

Its a bit silly, because I know I always like updates from ladies at the "next stage" of the process- as something to look forward too, but I don't want to upset anyone by saying too much now I'm there. :wacko:

Anyway, my symptoms are minimal so far, tiredness, sore boobs, a bit of heartburn mainly. The worst bit is that this week the hormones messed up my diabetes and made me insulin resistant, so after 2 years of trying for perfect levels to TTC, as soon as I get 2 lines my body doesn't cooperate! I am on additional meds as of last night and it seems to be working so far. Which is great because the intense guilt at bad levels was not helping me to stay happy and calm! DH and I both think its a good sign that my hormones are so strong already though. This didn't happen last time around. I also went for my GP appt this morning and got my HCG tested, but I may need to wait until next week to get the results as it is the Friday before the long weekend.



celine said:


> Yeah, it seems fairly easy before you see the + to be quite easy osey about the idea of children - or in your case - more children. But once it's happened, and the dream of a new child springs up - it's like an unfinished story until you eventually give birth.

Its like the second you see it, you have so many hopes and dreams for the little thing and the world changes all of a sudden.



Literati_Love said:


> Celine- I am testing on Saturday! Are you just waiting AF out?

Wow, it seems to me that TWW went really fast! I'm sure it feels like eternity for you though!



Literati_Love said:


> I wish I could be a SAHM too but it also isn't feasible for us. We rely on my income. I do think switching to 4 days/week would be nice ( or at least better than nothing!). That is nice your hubby has a flexible work schedule. Daycare costs are ridiculous. I am scared already!

This actually reminded me that I might need to put my name down at childcare places in the next few weeks. Ridiculous right! but where I am, there is a 2 year wait for babies under 2 to get in, so you have to be on the list almost before you ovulate in order to get a spot when you want to return to work! It is pretty expensive here too but I'm not sure on specifics.
Our rough plan is I will take 12-18 months off work (in Aus you can have up to 2 years to go back to your job, but not all of that time is paid), hopefully return 3 days per week, DH works 4 days per week already so between us we will be home 3 days per week, then probably day care 2 days per week. Or my mum may be able to do one day per week as she also works part time.
It seems like it would have been easier back in the 80's when you didn't need 2 incomes!


----------



## celine

Elizabean love your ticker <3

Sofiaqueen sorry for your losses :( ive just had two losses in a row on 25 June and then i ovulated three weeks later and lost that baby in september! Im ttc again right away, i count the day i lost the "sac" as cd1, as far as im aware i dont think ive ovulated yet this cycke and im cd24. 
My first mc i got a negative bfn two weeks after it and ovulated cd21, this mc i tested two weeks after it i was still bfp, then i tesy four days after that bfn :)

For me, i had the spotted once on cd21 and not again...we had sexy time yesterday but im still not spotting...the waiting will kill me. Opks white and negative!


----------



## celine

Literati_Love said:


> Ps- my OPK test strips arrived in the mail today. Here's hoping they'll be a huge waste of money! ;)[/
> 
> One more day til poas! How are u feeling?


----------



## Linnypops

SofaQueen, oh i'm very sorry you are joining us under these circumstances love. From talking to friends, cp's are very common. I think I had one a few months before my mc, but because i wasn't testing or anthing i'll never know. From the few bits and piece i've gathered, after mc *everyone* is different. Myself I think I didn't ovulate after my mc on 11 sept. I got my AF 20 days later, when my usual cycle is 28 days. So very short, but many women have much longer cycles after. It seems to depend on how fast your HCG drops. The best thing i've found is not to focus too much on the post-mc cycle. Your hormones are out of whack, and it may take a few cycles to go back to normal. 

I looked into Aspirin, but according to research aspirin alone won't neccesarily prevent a miscarriage, and sometimes depending on your body it won't be any good for you. I would really only do that under guidance.

The prenatal, folic, b complex, and coq10 are exactly what i'm doing now. If you're interested in some research about mc's and ways to prevent them then my go-to place recently is here: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/miscarriage-general

I think it's worth bearing in mind that self medicating in some instances can be problematic, say for example with Vitex. If for e.g. your mc's are because of chromosomal problems, then trying to correct percieved hormonal imbalances might just throw a spanner in the works of an otherwise perfect system. But some treatments have no contraindications and can only do good, and those are the things presently i've focused on.

You can try asking your GP for tests, but I think generally it's after 3 that they run tests, I haven't asked yet though so your GP may be open to it. You can also get very reasonably priced private blood tests (for things like prolactin, LH etc) done at some places, have a search online for places local to you. Many of them will interpret the data for you. 

Never apologise for asking questions! It's great that you're taking an active role in understanding your own body! xx

LL - hehe, i've got my fingers crossed for money wasteage! x

Penguin - Ach, well at least they're going to test there's no other issues...cycsts aren't generally a massive problem are they?

Elizabean - I love symptoms! And i'd never be upset at a lady who'd suffered the same as me going on to a healthy 9 months. It's great! Glad to hear your insulin's getting treated!

Celine - ach, well hope your wait before one answer or another isn't too long!


----------



## celine

Linnypops whe are you from?


----------



## garfie

Quick update at work

No eggy this month :cry:

Opk negative:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi 3 minions and sofaqueen, so sorry for you losses. Sofaqueen after my mmc I had an erpc when I would have been 14 weeks after not being able to miscarry naturally so I counted that as cd1, I ovulated 3 weeks later and fell pregnant that cycle. Unfortunately that was a cp and I counted the day I started bleeding as cd1. I think I ovulated on cd12 which means my cycle is almost back to normal - it's normally 24-25 days.

Elizabean I love hearing about symptoms, like you say it gives us hope we could be there in a few weeks. Sorry to hear your diabetes is not staying the same but if its your hormones knocking the levels out of whack then it's a good sign for baby even though its bad for you! I'm feeling so positive about you and iaw this time, I really want to see you both finally getting that take home baby :hugs:

Garfie I'm sorry your body is not doing what it should. Could it be pcos? I know that can show positives numerous times through the month even though you don't ovulate. 

Literati I can't wait for you to test tomorrow, surely it's time for another bfp in here!

Penguin sorry you got a bfn but hopefully you're just testing too early. At least your doctors are being proactive and hopefully the scan will shine some light on what's going on in there.

Celine how's it going? Have you had any more spotting?

Linny sorry the witch showed but at least it's a clean slate, hopefully this will be the month.

Apple how are you? I've forgotten where you are in your cycle sorry.

If I've forgotten anyone else I'm sorry, this group is growing!!

Where is munchkin in her cycle? If I remember right she'll be ready to test when she gets back off her holiday, how exciting!

AFM, I'm 2dpo now and am keeping myself busy. I have dd and my nephew on a Friday so get to see how hard 2 little ones are! I get asked if they're twins all the time, they look very similar and are only 3 months apart so they're very close. I'm shattered by nap time though!


----------



## celine

Garfie :( im not into charting so i cant help by looking at it but so frustrating after all those positive opks! Are you 100% sure of all those temps?

Hi anniebobs - shattered by naptime with the two little ones hmmm sounds about right haha

Nope ive had zero spotting excecot for the three drops on wed..odd?

Im getting ahead of myself bcos as far s i know i havent yet ovulated and have had loads of negative opks except for the week of my last bfp...and im "feeling" pregnant..wishful thinking i know! Urgh!


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine- thanks... But unfortunately I caved and tested today and it was BFN. Has anyone still gotten a BFN at 11dpo but still been pregnant? 
I hope the fact that you're "feeling pregnant" means that you are and you just somehow missed finding out you ovulated!!

Annie- welcome to the TWW! Good luck with your babysitting endeavour. I always find watching nieces/nephes so tiring, but it is a great way to bond with them. Hopefully 2 won't be too overwhelming! 

Penguin- sorry about your neg. :( I'm in the same boat. There is still a chance! Glad your dr will do more tests to cover all bases. 

Garfie- so sorry you did not ovulate this month. :( your body did try very hard! Hopefully next month things will be back to normal. 

Linny- have you at least indulged in some drinks to treat yourself for starting a new cycle? 

Elizabean- great to hear about your symptoms. Don't feel bad at all. You deserve this! 

AFM - 11 DPO. BFN. But temps went up pretty high today! I was sooo emotional last night and cried about the prospect of filling my car up with gas. Thankfully DH caved and did it for me and also brought me back Cheetos! He is a sweetie. ;)


----------



## Anniebobs

Literati with my mmc I got a bfn at 10 dpo and tested again at 13dpo and got a bfp. So you're still in with a shot!

I look after him every Friday because my sister's at uni, he is no trouble it's my dd whos the handful! I was a hyper child too though so I expected it! My sister was quite shy and quiet and so is my nephew, it's so funny seeing their little personalities develop at this age.


----------



## apple_20

anniebobs- erm dunno where i am in cycle tbh 30 days since last d&c roughly 16 since my first negative hpt.

literati-love- i have caved my way through the test i brought so now i cant test again- if they are in my house i test. last test was wednesday and it was very negative.

10dpo is still early though esp. since you don't know at what point could have implanted.

AFM- yeah avoiding the sticks as af may not be due for weeks however i have had a couple of symptoms which in the past have meant either Af or bfp on the way;

Spot break out
short tempered
feel 'fat' (maybe bloated maybe being grumpy)

so in short who knows? its not been easy as i thought not to obsess over it :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie- thanks. That's good to know and gives me some hope. 

That is so sweet that your nephew is so well-behaved. That is nice of you to watch him every Friday! How old is your nephew? I wonder what my kids will be like if I was a shy, quiet, imaginative, cautious and very well-behaved kid and my hubby was an outspoken, precocious, mischievous daredevil child! :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple- sorry you have no idea when to expect AF or a BFP! I do hope your signs are good ones! As with all symptoms in the TWW, they could go either way! 

I am actually 11 DPO but ya it could show up later if I implanted later. 
Good luck!


----------



## Anniebobs

Literati_Love said:


> Annie- thanks. That's good to know and gives me some hope.
> 
> That is so sweet that your nephew is so well-behaved. That is nice of you to watch him every Friday! How old is your nephew? I wonder what my kids will be like if I was a shy, quiet, imaginative, cautious and very well-behaved kid and my hubby was an outspoken, precocious, mischievous daredevil child! :haha:

He was 2 in July and dd will be 2 this month so they're very close. My hubby was just as naughty as I was so we knew the type of child we'd create :haha:


----------



## apple_20

oh sorry yeah 11dpo!

I guess its the point where if AF is gonna show she should show already- false hope is the worst


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie- :haha: well at least you knew what you were getting into! 

Apple- false hope really is the worst. :( I do hope you are put out of your misery ASAP!


----------



## celine

Agreed from me too! False hope sucks!


----------



## 3Minions

This post mc cm is messed up! I think I just need AF already. Sheesh!


----------



## penguin1

Linnypops said:


> SofaQueen, oh i'm very sorry you are joining us under these circumstances love. From talking to friends, cp's are very common. I think I had one a few months before my mc, but because i wasn't testing or anthing i'll never know. From the few bits and piece i've gathered, after mc *everyone* is different. Myself I think I didn't ovulate after my mc on 11 sept. I got my AF 20 days later, when my usual cycle is 28 days. So very short, but many women have much longer cycles after. It seems to depend on how fast your HCG drops. The best thing i've found is not to focus too much on the post-mc cycle. Your hormones are out of whack, and it may take a few cycles to go back to normal.
> 
> I looked into Aspirin, but according to research aspirin alone won't neccesarily prevent a miscarriage, and sometimes depending on your body it won't be any good for you. I would really only do that under guidance.
> 
> The prenatal, folic, b complex, and coq10 are exactly what i'm doing now. If you're interested in some research about mc's and ways to prevent them then my go-to place recently is here: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/miscarriage-general
> 
> I think it's worth bearing in mind that self medicating in some instances can be problematic, say for example with Vitex. If for e.g. your mc's are because of chromosomal problems, then trying to correct percieved hormonal imbalances might just throw a spanner in the works of an otherwise perfect system. But some treatments have no contraindications and can only do good, and those are the things presently i've focused on.
> 
> You can try asking your GP for tests, but I think generally it's after 3 that they run tests, I haven't asked yet though so your GP may be open to it. You can also get very reasonably priced private blood tests (for things like prolactin, LH etc) done at some places, have a search online for places local to you. Many of them will interpret the data for you.
> 
> Never apologise for asking questions! It's great that you're taking an active role in understanding your own body! xx
> 
> LL - hehe, i've got my fingers crossed for money wasteage! x
> 
> Penguin - Ach, well at least they're going to test there's no other issues...cycsts aren't generally a massive problem are they?
> 
> Elizabean - I love symptoms! And i'd never be upset at a lady who'd suffered the same as me going on to a healthy 9 months. It's great! Glad to hear your insulin's getting treated!
> 
> Celine - ach, well hope your wait before one answer or another isn't too long!

No they usually aren't. The PA has never seen me before and I had HUGE cysts from my injections before. I dunno?


----------



## penguin1

Well, I'll test in the morning and see what it brings. Should def show now 17 dpo! I should be getting the witch tomorrow or so. Hopefully it comes this weekend so on Monday I can take a test at the dr and start treatment again. Poo! I hate this waiting game! Had a horrible night last night. Had my flu shot yesterday and my temp was 99.1 before it, I should have told her to wait to give it to me. Had a pounding headache all night and this morning. DD was dragging her feet and was late to the bus, had to take her to school and was 20 mins out of my way of my hr drive. Wow, hopefully this week is better.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies I'm back! Haven't I been good keeping away all week?? It's been fab and very hectic! We went to center parcs with friends from my NCT antenatal group so 4 nearly 2 yr olds and a 7 month old. Also one of the mums is due a month before I would have been. They all knew about my mc but it was hard at first but actually seeing her and talking about her pregnancy was very cathartic. 

Also seeing what life's like with a 2yr old and a 7 month old made me a teeny bit relieved we'll have a bigger age gap and DD will be that bit older. I went in hot saunas and steam rooms, went on water slides, drank wine and ate Delhi meat and smoked salmon. It was lots of fun!

I'm now at home facing unpacking and housework and my oh has just left on a stag do!

I think I'm 6DPO because of intense ov pain and a pretty much pos opk but I didn't get my cbfm peak til what I think is ov day so I could be 5dpo, also I had some ov pains after that I could be just 4dpo!! If I ov'd when I think I did it's the earliest ov I've had in 4 years and 3 or 4 days earlier than usual which is wierd!

Welcome to all the newbies here. When I've finished all my jobs I'll go through as much of the last week as I can and post properly but for now it's just nice to be back :wave: :hugs:


----------



## celine

Welcome back munchkin! You were missed! I think it must of been a bit sad to be open about the mc :( but then im so glad you could have a fun time with wine, waterslides and deli foods, of course tou would give that up in a heartbeat for you baby back of course, but being able to make the best of it is good too. One of my friends who is due in april like i was will have a 22 month age gap and when i see her i am sad but also slightly releived at the bigger age gap. :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi munchkin! Great to have you back! We'll be testing around the same time again, I'm 3dpo so just behind you! Ill be testing on 14th October hopefully.

Sounds like you had a fantastic time it's probably just what you needed to help you come to terms with it a bit even if it was hard at first. We would have had a 28 month age gap if I'd have had my second in Feb but now it'll be at least a 32 month age gap. Not too different but hopefully will mean the difference between having dd potty trained or not! I'm getting a bit worried I won't be pregnant by the end of next month though because if we aren't we'll have to put it on hold because of a holiday we've got booked next year to see my friend get married. If that happens dd will be well over 3 by the time we have another one :(


----------



## celine

Anniebobs oh no, is this the last cyle before you will have to hold on?


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks celine and anniebobs. Celine where are you at? I haven't even worked out when to test this month, check me out being all relaxed and stuff! I really hope you get in before you have to stop Annie. How rubbish :( x


----------



## Anniebobs

celine said:


> Anniebobs oh no, is this the last cyle before you will have to hold on?

No if I'm not pregnant this month then I have next month but that's it. I wouldn't mind being pregnant when I go but I would have to be less than 34 weeks to fly and to be honest I'm not sure I'd want to be in third tri, so I'd have to wait until well into next year to start trying again :( 

I'm not giving up on this month yet though, I got a really strong positive opk and dtd at the right time so am in with a good chance hopefully!

Munchkin that is so relaxed of you!


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - originally from liverpool (uk), now living in glasgow. where you from originally?

Garfie - That's odd, LH surge and no temps? Googling that said (sorry, i am now indulging in the worst kind of addiction on your behalf!) body may work up to o - LH surge, then back down...but often tries again....Could O later??

LL - 11 dpo doesn't seem madly late to get a bfp, not that i know much about it! I have my fingers crossed for you anyway! I have had a few, hehe. Went out last night dancing, had a vouple of vodka tonics. But went home before everyone else got hammered. 

Apple, yes, false hope is nice to begin with, but ultimately a bit of a bitch. Still, it might not be false!


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - WELCOME BACK :hugs: I've missed you too.:flower: so pleased you had a good relaxing time away and got to do all "normal" stuff:happydance:

I also have a 22 month age gap between my two boys (it was very hard work especially trying to carry two on a bus:winkwink:) - and when this one when it arrives will have over 13 year age gap:haha: am I mad????

AFM - Slight temp increase again - my body is so messed up this month maybe AF should just come and I can start again:dohh: FF still has me down for testing Tuesday - should I :haha:

Hope you are all having a good day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Linnypops im a swiss, born to swiss parents in south africa now living in the netherlands :)

Garfie i agree with the others that ur bidy well be gearng up for ov again soon?


----------



## garfie

Celine I think you and the other ladies are right - either that or I am broken:cry:

After yesterdays neg OPK todays is very much POS again - I am trying to put up a pic but stoopid phone won't let me:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Garfie did u tweak ur chart on ff? It says you have ovulated?


----------



## garfie

Sorry hun I did - I just wanted to see where I would be if I hadn't had all these pos opks:blush:

I suppose I should stop kidding myself and tweak it back again - it just looks so much better saying 10DPO don't you think :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## 3Minions

Garfie, that's quite a chart! Do you think you ovulated yet now?


----------



## Anniebobs

It could be that you did ovulate then and your positive opks are just the ones you get before AF. I guess we'll see in the next few days, did you dtd much around your new o date? You never know!

:hugs:


----------



## Anniebobs

I just realised its exactly 2 years ago today that I finished work to start maternity leave, the next day I was admitted to hospital with preeclampsia and I didn't leave until I had dd. I know every mother says this but it has gone so fast! I'm so ready to do it all again!


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - AF or a BFP really should be showing by now! Tell us how the testing goes! I hope you didn't already contract the flu before getting the flu shot. :hugs:

Munchkin - Welcome back! We did all miss you a lot. Btw, you probably ovulated the earliest that you think, because I often continue to get ov pains for days after I've ovulated. Sounds like you had lots of fun on your trip and I'm glad you got to indulge on some pregnancy-unsafe foods and drinks. That is the one comfort when you don't get your BFP. I'm glad you are a bit relieved you will have a large gap between kids. There always has to be a bright side, even if it's for a really awful reason. :cry: 

Annie - I do hope you get pregnant before you have to take that long gap! It is frustrating trying to plan pregnancies around family events/travel plans, etc. You have to live your life, but it's so hard. Oct. 14 isn't too far away! :happydance: Enjoy the TWW. 

You definitely are ready for another one already! I hope it happens before you know it. :hugs:

Linny - Sounds like you had a fun night! ;)

Garfie - You really could have ovulated already and just have lower temps. I had several +OPKs after I ovulated and I read that this can happen to some people. From now on I will stop testing after I get my first strong positive. All other signs pointed to me ovulating when I think I did, so I don't think there's any mistake. Your temps are awfully low this month, though, so if you didn't ovulate hopefully your body is going to gear up for it again and give you another chance!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks literati how are you getting on ?

Garfie I'm very confused about your chart too . Obviously the general advice is to take an opk and only the first positive counts but with the flat temps it's very confusing. Are you taking any supplements?

Annie I totally understand! I'm so ready for number 2. Over ready if anything! I just can't wait for my bump and a crying newborn. Although I'm sure I won't be saying that all the time when it happens ;) 

Celine I'm totally lost, have you ov'd yet ? I really need to do another list to get back on track. There's been like a hundred posts in the week I missed !

Can everyone pm me with cycle dates, pregnancy dates :happydance: cycle number etc??

AFM I am 7dpo cycle 2 after mc and I can feel the tww crazys emerging :( I'm symptom spotting a bit but managing to persuade myself out of it mostly, it's just al the thinking. 'What if??' And 'am I actually infertile??' And daydreaming about my bfp. I recently mustn't let myself get my hopes up. 

Than at other times I'm just convinced I probably missed ov altogether as it was so early and I haven't been temping I'm missing the reassurance of knowing exactly the day I ov'd. And we had to stop DTD pretty much immediately because we were on holiday with other people and oh had a tummy bug !!

I did really well the first week because I was so busy but the next week seems very very long. :( also I don't know when to test this month ?? Last month I waited til 12dpo but I was so convinced I was pregnant by then I was devastated when it was bfn , but the month before I started at 9dpo and drove myself crazy squinting at internet cheapies!! Also as a treat I'm booking myself in for highlights if I don't get my bfp to cheer me up. Saturday is 13dpo, is that too early to know for sure ?? 

Any help would be much appreciated!! :hugs: to all x x


----------



## celine

Hi munchkin that last week in the tww is a killer, i think you should think of something to do everyday to clear your mind of it? 
You dont have to go back too macy threads im waiting to ov, i had sme spotting last week but no sign of af or ov urrrgggh!


----------



## Munchkin30

Here's a prayer I got from another thread. Made me laugh!!

Dear God,

Please let me feel sick tomorrow, make me wake up in the night to pee, let my breasts ache and throb and let me feel so tired that I will fall asleep on the bus. Let my tongue taste of old pennies and my morning coffee smell like off milk. 
Let me break out in spots on my face the like of which I have never seen before. 
Please let me never have to poas again and wave goodbye forever to my flat stomach and breasts that point upwards. 
Let my back ache and my ankles swell, let me wear leggings for a legitimate reason and wonder what I ever saw in high heels. 
Let me not have a lie- in for 13 years and let me only take my holidays during peak time so we can only afford 1 week at some hellhole with a kids club. 

Let me not care when my clinique lipstick is used as wall paint and I have to spend hours trying to get baby sick out of my favourite cashmere sweater. 
Just do this for me and I will never ask anything again - I promise


----------



## celine

Made me smile :)


----------



## celine

Hope u all had a loverly weekend :) we had a small drama with our kitty on the roof! Tall dutch house we have we ended uo calling fire dept to rescue poor kitty. 6 firemen arrived with fire truck, neighbours well amused!

On my side im fighting the flu i think? By evening im shattered and throat is scratchy :( 
My mom is going to switzerland for a whole week from wednesday woohoo so if im well and ovulate after that it would be fab :) im still getting negative opks...very frustrating but happy to be plodding along.


----------



## penguin1

sorry it's taken me so long to get back. was gone from 730 am yesterday til 4 am this morning! poas and negative yesterday. started af early this morning so cd1 for me! Had a Mary Kay expo yesterday in the am then shopping with DD, met DH in the evening for dinner, then out for drinks with good friends! I even had a lil peach schnapps. lol DH got as drunk as I had ever seen him ( and I've known him since he was 13). he passed out on the bathroom floor when we returned home. 
glad for af so new meds at the dr tomorrow. 

oh Celine I hope you don't have the flu! ish. luckily my symptoms only lasted the one day. hope you do too!
munchkin- loved the prayer you shared! Hope to have us all feeling that soon!

Annie and munchkin I feel the same. DD is going to be 9 soon and I'm afraid she won't be able to bond with a new bb and feel that it is more of a nuisance than anything.


----------



## arabelle

Apple - false hope truly is the worst. I had a few long cycles where I thought I was pregnant (and reading into every symptom) because I was late, and kept getting bfns. 

Celine - I had two cycles where I spotted randomly for a few days (I thought it was implantation bleeding). I will be of no help here as I never found out what was going on. I had strangely long cycles both times, and lots of bfns. My doc thought stress was likely messing with my cycles because there was nothing else apparent. It was horrible and drove me crazy. 

Penguin - Glad to hear the awful late/bfn limbo has ended, but sorry it ended with AF. Hope you are able to relax and enjoy a bit before ov. Drinks out with friends sounds like a good start!

Munchkin - welcome back! Sounds like a great vacation! I'm at the same place as you. When are you testing? 

Annie - I hope you have lots planned for this week and that you won't need to worry about putting anything on hold next cycle!

Garfie - I'm sorry you're having such a frustrating cycle. I hope the doc can provide some clarity. I have had more than one lengthy cycle (I wasn't temping) where I ovulated weeks after I thought I'd ovulated, so there is definitely still a chance...doesn't make it less frustrating though :(

LL - how's the testing? Bfn on 11dpo is definitely too soon to assume anything. It takes ~ days after implantation for hcg to be detectable on hpt.

Elizabean - Don't feel badly! Everyone here is hoping for the same result and it is both positive and encouraging to see others succeed after a loss. You deserve this pregnancy and you deserve to enjoy it.

AFM - I'm 7-8 dpo (not sure if I ov late 22 or early 23) and driving myself mad symptom spotting. My dear husband is trying to be positive and helpful by making comments like "you're breaking out just like last time, you must be pregnant". I started testing at 10 dpo last time and got bfp (squinters). I don't know if I want to start that early this time, but also don't think I have the will power to wait much longer. I'm trying to remind myself how grateful I am to have ov so quickly this cycle. It's been about six months since I ov before cd 25 (some cycles in the 30's). I'm trying not to let myself dwell too much on what will or will not happen if this month doesn't result in a bfp but have only been semi-successful.

How soon does everyone else usually test?


----------



## Literati_Love

I can't believe munchkin and Arabelle are 7 or 8 DPO already! That is astonishing. Good luck, girls! Arabelle, your husband sounds very sweet and supportive! But I know I hate it when my hubby is too optimistic about me being preggers because it gets both our hopes up too much. :( 

Munchkin- I think 13 DPO is a good time to test. It isn't absolutely guaranteed but I would say you almost for sure would get a BFP by then. 

Celine- so sorry you're feeling sick. Yay for your mom leaving for a bit. 

Penguin- so sorry that AF showed up. You sound so positive! 

Still BFN at 13dpo for me


----------



## penguin1

Aw shucks literati, maybe it's too early? Or maybe we can just be bump buddies this month!!!

No point in dwelling on what didn't happen this month. I've been preoccupied anyways and staying out til 4am to be the sober cab last night would have been horrific had I been preggies. I'm just tired of constantly going to the dr's since it's an hr drive away and I have to take a few hrs out of work to do it. Tomorrow it will be 1 1/2 hrs since my dr is at a different building on Mondays. 

Hopefully I can give my DH a great birthday present this month since his birthday is the day before Halloween!


----------



## celine

penguin1 said:


> Aw shucks literati, maybe it's too early? Or maybe we can just be bump buddies this month!!!
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can give my DH a great birthday present this month since his birthday is the day before Halloween!

:thumbup: 
Penguin i have a gd friend who had a baby in high school then broke up and met a guy over a year later, they married and had a ds so with seven year diff the daughter was amazing and loved that baby boy <3 i was so touched by their rekationship.

Also our anniv is 28th :) so id love and anniv bfp!


----------



## Munchkin30

Penguin sorry AF got you but it's good to have a fresh start. Hopefully this will be it for 9 months now ;)

Celine sorry about the cat drama! I have 2 mogs and it made me chuckle :) hopefully you have ov'd or will do next week. Do you remember the thread on when people ov'd after mc? I think you posted on it. I have the link if you want it x

Arabella I know just how you feel :( the last 2 cycles I've been convinced I was pregnant from about this point and so upset when AF came. This month I'm having to really give myself a good talking to to stop getting my hopes up but it's so so hard. The earliest I test is 9dpo. Anything earlier than that is crazy!! The longest I've lasted was til AF started but realistically 11 or 12dpo. I'll see how I feel this cycle but it's lovely to have a testing buddy ! Please please let this be our month x x


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati sorry it's still bfn but as you know there are a million stories of you google. 'Bfn 13dpo then bfp' so you're not out til you're out! I'm so over the 2ww already :( it used to be fun but now it's just stress and upset and battling with myself. :( 

Oh and penguin my SIL had a dd then had a lot of mc's. Had stopped trying and then her rainbow boy came along 7 years later! The family is not what she'd planned but it's really worked for them now and she got to do all the baby stuff again because her dd was more grown up and at school . And dd and ds get on brilliantly now, still play together lots and dd helps lots too! X


----------



## celine

Morenegative opks and also still negative bfn, feeling crampy though maybe this cycle i wont ovulate? Who knows! Cd 27 and waiting :)


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Hope we are all well:happydance:

I am going to try to catch up - but this week is my busy week - Avon Week - delivering and collecting:happydance: 

So I will keep popping in and out - hope you don't mind:wacko:

Apple - I hate the false hope - but who knows maybe this time it won't be false :happydance:

Celine - Hope your OPK goes positive soon - mind you I am convinced after one of my pregnancy I got AF without even Ovulating :wacko: lets hope you get some answers soon - hope you are feeling better:hugs:

Penguin - Darn her she still doesn't know when she's not wanted - good luck for this cycle - 9 year old did you say - I will have erm a 13 year old boy if we catch this cycle:haha:

Munchkin - When are you testing - I usually begin at 8DPO am I bad :haha:

Annie - How is the symptom spotting going - oh wait you are not symptom spotting this month are you:winkwink: You are so disciplined to be able to run - doing yoga is enough for me:dohh:

LL - How are you hun :hugs:

Arab - I usually begin testing 8DPO - but as I don't have a clue where I am this cycle I began yesterday - NEGATIVE :growlmad:

Eliza/IAW - How are you ladies getting on - any nice symptoms you wanna share?:hugs:

AFM - No idea Munchkin where I am in my cycle - I have had pos OPk for 6 days then it turned Neg then back positive I'm just about to take another OPK maybe neg - look at the temp drop aaaargh:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin - excellent prayer! 

Celine, sorry there's no sign of either o or af yet. Seems like cycle after mc can sometimes be radically long? I'm now overly worried that mine was so short. Hoping i get back to normal this cycle. Pray we all will! 

Penguin - hehe. DH sounds like he had a riot, though probs not much fun the next morning. Don't worry about age diff, my littlest bro is 10 years younger than me and I ended up being his babysitter and second mum...Loved taking care of the little sprat. x

Garfie - sorry to hear about your odd opk's...hopefully it's just a blip and on or other thing turns up soon!

Me, i'm now waiting for OV officially. I've illogically started worrying that i might never O again. This is based on nothing except late-night handwringing. Anyway, i've ordered a bbt, so i can drive myself crazy with temperatures as well as everything else. :)


----------



## celine

Garfie i think this just be a non ovulating cycle for me..although i am finally getting some kind of opk line, hoping it may get darker.


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi everyone, this will be quick and from memory as I'm supposed to be working! I'm 5dpo and have been having lower backache on and off since o day, hoping that's a good sign! 

Garfie running has been the saviour to my mental health! I was born to run I think. I've just treated myself to a new pair of running trainers :happydance: I haven't upgraded for about 6 years so it's time! Though I stopped running when I was pregnant with DD because of a hip problem (pregnancy related not running related) so I'm way off where I was fitness wise. I do one day running and one day yoga - the yoga is great for keeping me loose which is great when I'm all tight after a run.

Celine yay for a slightly darker negative, hopefully something's about to happen!

Literati and Garfie, boo for the negatives :hugs:

Munchkin and Arabelle I hope we see another few bfps in here soon!

Linnypops what CD are you on? I don't think you need to worry about not oving yet, your cycle may change but there's no reason you wouldn't o.

Elizabean and IAW what's going on? Any new symptoms or doctors appointments?


----------



## Linnypops

Annie, i'm on CD5 - the only reason i started worrying because i got AF only 21 days after mc - and although i'm not charting, i can only imagine it was because i didn't O, and just had breakthrough bleeding. it's only a theory of course. and i'm hoping hormones get back on track this time. Congrats on your new running trainers! i'm more of a swimmer now, any excercise seems to help the brain and stress eh.


----------



## 3Minions

Literati, I've gotten my bfps for my healthy pregnancies 16 dpo....


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey everyone. My in-laws have been here since mid-week last week so I have been MIA. Will try to catch up on everyone's status later today.

Munchkin - welcome back.

AFM - I am getting nervous for Thursday's scan. Up until this point I have believed that everything is great but the closer I get to Thursday the more my doubt creeps in. I think if I were throwing up I would probably feel more assured (not that I want to be vomiting either). I did start to get a bit queasy yesterday but I was queasy with the last pregnancy. My bbs are a bit more sore but not growing yet and I am tired. Also, I am still very bloated so I hope that means my progesterone is high. I can't button any of my pants and by evening I have to have on a stretchy waist band. So far it seems like the symptoms are coming on slower than the last pregnancies and are not as severe. Thursday - hurry up and get here!!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

My update will also be fast and by memory! I am being bad at work. 

AFM- AF showed up the second I got out of bed this morning. This was no surprise. Despite all your lovely optimism, I knew that my BFNs meant it was coming for sure. I was very sad on Saturday and kind of depressed yesterday but today I am just ready to move on and try again. I feel like I have a good chance this month because I always wanted to avoid a July due date since it's such a busy month already And our due date would be the day I found Out I was miscarrying, so it only seems fitting that I would end up with that due date to spite me. :p 

Penguin- hopefully we wil be bump buddies this month. That sounds frustrating going to your dr so much

IAW- so sorry you're scared. Remember that your dr thought it a good sign to have diff symptoms from last time. :hugs: 

Celine- if you got a faint line I think you will still ovulate yet! 

Garfie- sorry you have no idea when to test and are getting BFNs. 

Linny- hope you ov soon. You definitely will ovulate again! Don't panic. 

Annie - I hope the back ache is a good sign. 

Munchkin- so sorry the TWW is getting you down. It really is awful and stressful.

3Minions- where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Linnypops

IAW - I think that's really understandable, but statistically there's no reason to think things would go badly. I have my fingers crossed for you! x

LL - Thanks love! in my more reasonable moments I know i'm just being hyper-worried. Sorry AF arrived, but yes, a new cycle, a new start. x


----------



## celine

Literati im so sorry she showed :( i love your optimism and whos knows now for a juky due date, if i ov soon i could end up with a edd of the day i learned i was mc aka my sons birthday! Or edd my daughters birthday (2 weeks after) haha

Ive been a very very bad poas addict today im ashamed, this could be the most ive ever poas, i did 5 in total! 1 hpt and 4 opks..what is wrong with me?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Linny - I did not O my first cycle but went right back to O the next. All will be fine.

Annie - I have never had dreams about my BFPs but I did have a dream that you got yours! Good luck!

Literati - sorry AF showed but glad you feel better about it today. Of course you would get your BFP the one month it will be most difficult... :)

Celine - nothing is wrong with you. It will happen for you and wish we could predict the future to tell you when. Next time you want to test can you take a walk - get some fresh air? Maybe that will get you through at least one weak moment.


----------



## Linnypops

IAW - thanks for the reassurance! It's good to know that it's normal (whatever that means!) x


----------



## garfie

Celine - I am sure you will Ovulate - it might just take a bit longer - after all your body has been through:hugs: After a loss we want so much to be pregnant but are so scared at the same time so it is no wonder we POAS on HPT/OPK - you are normal hun:winkwink:

Linny - There is no reason for you not to get back to normal quickly hun - it's just our bodies are screwed after a m/c - we mean it when we say all bets are off:hugs:

Annie - I wasn't expecting anything other than a negative as my body is so screwed up this month :dohh: glad you have found something that you enjoy and also keeps you fit - that's why I love my avon as I walk everywhere - as I say to the kids I don't trawl the streets for fun - it's so you two can have nice things (really though it's to get this sorry ass back in shape):haha:

IAW - It's normal to feel nervous especially after a loss - gosh I'll be a nervous wreck:winkwink: but I'm sure everything will be fine and we will all be cheering you on - how far will you be this scan?:hugs:

Munchkin - How are you feeling:hugs:

AFM - Is it morning yet:haha: I wanna see what my temps do tomorrow - cos I look like I could be O - although I still haven't had any body signs IYKWIM:blush:

:hugs: to all the stalkers out there - come and say :hi:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Garfie are tou wearing our ur poor hubby with all those opks hehehe :)


----------



## garfie

Celine - :laugh2: I am trying to space our :sex: out so he doesn't get tired/bored - also having to use a bit more imagination this month to keep him going:haha:

How are you feeling - no more POAS now until tomorrow:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ItsAWonder

Garfie - I hope it is O! May you have a huge temp rise tomorrow!

Thank for your positive words. I will be 6+1 (or thereabouts) at my scan.


----------



## Anniebobs

IAW I think it's understandable that your nervous but you had a really positive first scan and I have every faith this will go well too. Your dream made me laugh I really hope it's a premonition, this time next week I should know!

Garfie fingers crossed for o day! Can't wait to see what your temps do tomorrow.

Celine stop POAS :haha:


----------



## celine

Garfie i know what you mean! I think im aiming to dtd every second day (so he doesnt know yet but its on tonight) whioe i wait to ovulate...will *try* to restrict myself to poas two times tonorrow...


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie- sounds like you have some good tactics to keep the BD marathon going! :haha: 

Celine- wow, you really are a POAS addict! Try to contain yourself! 

Annie - I actually think I dreamt you got your BFP recently as well... It must be a sign! 

AFM - I am going to limit our BDing to every other day until I get a+opk this time. I feel like we BDed so many days in a row before O last time that perhaps dh's sperm count was too low by the time I Oed. :(


----------



## boodley

Hi ladies, 

I feel like I popped in here then disappeared off! You're all so good at posting, I feel quite inferior :winkwink:
Basically, while I asked to join up here, I'm still in limbo as to whether I'm actually back TTC or not. I'm six weeks post erpc today, and still getting positive pregnancy tests. I don't know what to think! My GP said that it's common enough for it to take ages for HCG to leave your system - but last time, it only took two weeks!! 

I think I OVd this month - but can't be sure, coz I really didn't chart properly (including when we DTD). Do you ladies mind having a look and telling me what you think/what your best guesses would be? I think it looks like I've an elevation from at least 27th Sep, if not before that but not recorded, and as you can see no coverline coz of lack of data. In that case, I should be expecting AF any day now.....

Can you get AF if you still have HCG remaining? D'you think I need to contact the hospital again? 

Aarrg, so fed up that this is still going on :dohh:

Sorry for the rant! It's lovely to pop on here and see where everyone's at. Don't think I'm going to be the greatest poster ever, though :nope: Hope that's ok, and appreciate any suggestions you can give me, I'm feeling quite lost and down. 

Bxx 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley - Did you test with HPTs quite regularly throughout the entire 6 weeks? If you did ovulate, there probably shouldn't still be hCG in your system, in which case you might already be pregnant again? Your chart does have a biphasic trend so it is possible you did ovulate, but it is very hard to tell since you didn't chart properly.

So sorry you're feeling down. I do hope your body sorts itself out soon! :hugs:


----------



## arabelle

Boodley it looks to me like you ov between cd 25 and cd 29 as your temps stay up after cd 29. It's tough to say which day as the temps are missing.


----------



## Elizabean

Boodley, it looks the like chart experts are here to help! (I'm really impressed at all this knowledge as I never temped myself.)

Literati and Penguin, I'm sorry AF got you both- I hope it is the last one for 9 months! :hugs:

Garfie and Celine you both sound like you will be busy for the next little while :blush:

All those in limbo or TWW, I hope you are all staying calm and happy.

As for me, I got my HCG results on Friday and they look great. Just over 1000 in contrast to just under 100 last time at pretty similar stages. Now just to keep doubling! 

We just had a long weekend and I honestly didn't really do anything for 3 days! It was so relaxing. Except of course when DH asked me what I was reading, I replied "a guide on how to hide a pregnancy during 1st trimester" and his dad walked in about 1 second after. I really hope he didn't hear! It's one month today until we get our house keys and I will finally be able to talk in my own loungeroom without fear of people barging in and overhearing me!

Symptom wise, I am still pretty tired, have been queasy but not sick all weekend and woke up feeling much worse this morning. I think I will wake up 30 mins earlier to take my ginger tablet, then nap for half an hour and hopefully I'll be able to eat. DH works in a hospital and he swiped a few sick bags for me today, just in case.

Anyway, who is testing next? I want to cheer someone on!


----------



## celine

Elizabean i know how you feel kind of, in a month will mom wil have moved out at kast so no more secrecy (i kept my 4th pregnancy a secret from her until theday i was rushed to hospital so like 10 weeks)

Ok my adiction is bad...i poas AGAIN last night! And the opk 2nd line got a wee bit darker! I didnt dtd last night so i hope we arent out. Last time i got preg we only dtd the day of pos opk so hoping the pos opk comes tomorrow when my mom leaves! 
So only two opks today! 

Boodley i dont think you can ovulate with hcg in your system, i know u can ovulate right after it dissappears, im no chart expert tho :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine I really hope this means ov is on her way finally. I know it can take ages and I imagine its driving you potty!!

Elizabean so glad all is going well, really lovy to see you on your way :) as for who's testing next I'm now 9dpo so probably me!! A couple of others near too.

I wrote most of 'the list ' at work yesterday but closed the window before I posted it I was in such a rush to leave so I'll have to start again !!

Boodley I agree with the others re ov. How strong are you're positive hpts??
X


----------



## celine

Opk list! Top one is from yesterday sometime, middle is yesterday night and bittom one is this morning...we havent dtd since Sat, they are def looking darker, last ones opk isnt clear in photo but it was a smidge darker than earlier that day (of all the erm..5 opks:blush:)

So if i dtd tonight im still with a chance right? Jusdging by opks i should ovulate tomorrow right?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Munchkin30

Hon can you do a pic of just the opks? When I zoom in its a fuzzy!


----------



## Anniebobs

Literati I'm counting that as a symptom for me you know, bfp dreams must mean something even if I'm not the one dreaming them :haha:

Boodley I agree with the others, it could be a new pregnancy if you've not been testing regularly. I was told to expect AF 4-6 weeks after the erpc so I bet if you ring up epau they'll give you a scan to assess if its a new pregnancy or retained products. There's a risk of you getting an infection if you do nothing. :hugs: best to go and get checked.

Celine you little addict! But yay for it getting darker!

Elizabean great to hear your numbers are so much better than last time, but the sickness sucks. I get it every time. Eating little and often does help you not throw up but I found the only thing to help with the nausea was to get outside, so try that if you can.

It's up to munchkin and arabelle to do some testing this week I reckon, we need to see some more bfps in here! I'm testing on Monday.


----------



## Linnypops

Boodley, I agree with others sentiments, i was told after mc to go back if hcg wasn't gone within another week (it may be nothing but then again, no harm done in checking). Even if it's a new preg, you might as well find out one way or another? x

Elizabean - great to hear your HCG results are good! x

Celine - hehe! poas-tastic! The bottom one definitely is a lot darker. Fingers crossed for you

Afm, finally got a bbt, and took temp this morning. it was pretty low though (36.22 celsius) despite me feeling warm, and wondering if this may be a result of sleeping with mouth open (my mouth's always super-dry in the morning as a result of my mouth breathing!). Wondering if I should try vaginal temping (oh the humanity!).


----------



## RachelLynda

Just a quick drop in as I seem to have been forgotten and disappeared :haha:
I've been doing so much wedding planning these past few days/week that I haven't had time to reply to this sorry :(
I will catch up later when I have the time!
AFM - AF came today so that sucks :( OH is trying to keep me positive but it's not really working, I guess me getting my hopes up made it worse :( Just a quick question I'd been taking Folic Acid and Vitamin D incase I got pregnant this cycle but does everyone keep taking it when AF appears or do you stop taking it then start again when she's gone? 
Sorry I've been MIA lately, I'll be floating in and out as I've only got a few more months to plan my wedding so I'm panicking :(
Hope everyone's doing well and keeping themselves positive for the cycle(s) ahead! xxx


----------



## celine

Rachel im sorry she got you :(, keep taking those prenatals usually if you are ttc u just start adding those vits to your diet so its a ritual and its in place.
Wedding planning can be very stressful! Good luck ill come visit your wedding planning journal :)

Linny all thermometers and temps are diff but as long as you keep temping at the same time(ish) when you wake up in the morning those temps will form the graph regardless of what the temps are its the graph that matters :) i always temped orally as ive always wondered what hubby would think waking up to see me temping vaginally hahahaha

Here are my non blurry opks first two from yesterday and next two frm today all in sequence. I have a digi opk i may whip out later to confirm.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Munchkin30

Right it's time for the list! If all you ladies would get tickets or links to ff charts if save about 3 hours a week on this!! 3Minions I'm so sorry I couldn't find your cd details. Please PM me x

Rachel CD1

Literati CD2

Penguin CD3 cycle 4

Linnypops CD6

3minions CD20

Garfie CD22

Gingerwhinger CD28 cycle 0 

Celine CD28 after 2nd mc :cry:

Boodley CD43

Anniebobs 6DPO

Munchkin 9DPO cycle 2

Arabelle 9-10DPO cycle 0

Elizabean BFP! 4+6

Itsawonder BFP! 5+6


Now what have I got wrong?? Who have I missed out ?? PM me!!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Can I join you ladies :flower:

I don't really know where I am at.. or what my body is doing.. and to be honest I feel really down and hopeless at the moment.

I had a chemical/early miscarriage started on 11th sept at 5 weeks but to be honest I knew it was doomed from the start as lines were too faint. My body is rubbish at miscarrying normally so it has been diagnosed as a pregnancy of unknown location type ectopic as my levels didn't go down but were creeping up and I have spotted non stop. I was encouraged to have methotroxate but stuck by my guns as my levels have always been low so I have hoped my body would sort it. The last few days my lines are much lighter, nearly negative :thumbup: so I hope this is drawing to a close.

I am hoping that I will get my af in a moment - or ovulate even! I really don't mind, so long as I can move on from these last few weeks of limbo. A miscarriage is hard enough and the first week was awful but then I felt ready to move on and try again - and I haven't been able to :cry: I so hope I can very soon and can then start ttc again :thumbup:

Sorry to offload :flower:


----------



## gingerwhinger

I suppose I am cd28 from the date I started losing and knew this pregnancy was growing wings. I would love to be added to the list xx


----------



## 3Minions

Celine - if not tomorrow, some day VERY soon! 
Gingerwhinger - sorry you have to find yourself here.


----------



## celine

Good luck arabella munchkin and annibobs xxx ive just seen another preggo announcement on fb :( 

I caved and did a digi opk "just in case" and its still negative but im optimistic bcos my lines are getting darker :)


----------



## Munchkin30

gingerwhinger said:


> I suppose I am cd28 from the date I started losing and knew this pregnancy was growing wings. I would love to be added to the list xx

Welcome gingerwhinger. So sorry about your loss, so complicated to. You're very welcome here and on the list! I had a mmc at 12 weeks in July and have had 2 afs since, now 9dpo x


----------



## gingerwhinger

Munchkin30 said:


> gingerwhinger said:
> 
> 
> I suppose I am cd28 from the date I started losing and knew this pregnancy was growing wings. I would love to be added to the list xx
> 
> Welcome gingerwhinger. So sorry about your loss, so complicated to. You're very welcome here and on the list! I had a mmc at 12 weeks in July and have had 2 afs since, now 9dpo xClick to expand...

Thank you. My body likes to be complicated over things :wacko: but sure it will sort itself eventually! We are also trying for number 3.. number 2 is a rainbow baby as we had a chemical and an ectopic before we fell pregnant with him! So it really is a journey and a half ttc isn't it! But I have to trust that my body can carry another healthy pregnancy as it has done before. Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## celine

Gngerwhinger i love your name :) ive just had two back to back mc but have had two pregnancies before who have been 100% normal, so i know my body is capable...
Welcome under these sad circimstances, i also mc-ed my last one in sept (11th) and its taken my body just about 4 weeks to ovulate this time.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ginger - welcome here and I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I do hope you finally get a negative soon so you can move on and try again! 

Munchkin - thank you very much for doing up another list! That is very nice of you to do each week and very helpful to see. You can see my chart in my sig, right? Can't believe you are so close to testing already! 

Annie - good! You should definitely count it a a symptom! Haha. Good luck! 

Elizabean - I am sure it will be so nice to have privacy soon. That book sounds interesting - is it any good? That is so exciting you are feeling queasy! Taking ginger 30 min before you get up sounds like a good idea. 

Celine - yes, it looks like you have another day until you ovulate. Get back at that BDing! All that POASing paid off! 

Sorry if I forgot anyone. Messaging from my phone makes things difficult. 

AFM - I had my very first pregnancy dream last night (since TTC anyway)! I dreamt I took a test and there were TWO control lines and TWO test lines that came up positive, which meant I was having twins! :haha: my mind is really grasping at straws now!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Celine, I miscarried on the 11th of sept too. Strangely there is a chance I have already ovulated.. I wasn't doing opk's because I was under the impression you could not ovulate still with hcg in your system but when I had a scan last wednesday (and my hcg was 124) the lady said it looks like I had a follicle that had recently released an egg on my left ovary. I did an opk that eve and it was nearly positive and they have got fainter since so I may well have done! In which case I am waiting and hoping for af now. Then atleast I know my body will be back to it's cycle and hopefully healthy to try again. I won't be upset if we have ovulated and missed it (we have not been bd'ing due to spotting) as I would rather feel my body was 100% back to normal first.

At a guess I think my hcg is now in the region of about 40 - I have had so many blood tests at the same time as doing ic's that I am pretty good at working out what my numbers are in comparison to the line! They were amazed last week when I guessed at 120 and they werte 124!! Atleast I am picking up new skills, if nothing else :dohh:

LiteratiLove - vivid dreams is always a pregnancy sign with me - I very rarely if ever remember dreams otherwise.


----------



## celine

Ginerwhinger wereu bding at the time of your ovulation? I hope you are in for a chance this mnth, i ovulated three weeks after my first mc and fell preg but the mw says it was plain unlucky that i mc that one too. 

Right who is testing when? Munchkin you are testng this weekend right?


----------



## gingerwhinger

celine said:


> Ginerwhinger wereu bding at the time of your ovulation? I hope you are in for a chance this mnth, i ovulated three weeks after my first mc and fell preg but the mw says it was plain unlucky that i mc that one too.
> 
> Right who is testing when? Munchkin you are testng this weekend right?

No, we haven't since this all started as I have been spotting pretty much non stop and didn't think there was a chance I could ovulate with hcg still. At the scan she said it looked like I had and that I had a thick lining and if it wasn't for my hcg still present she would assume I was having a healthy and normal cycle. By then it was too late as she said it looked as though I had already ovulated. So now I am just hoping and assuming I will have af soon and my hcg will reach zero at some stage! I am not due back at the hospital until the 15th as I have asked for some time off of being scanned and tested!


----------



## gingerwhinger

To add to the confusion I bled last night.. assumed it was af but then nothing all day today! Crazy silly body.


----------



## celine

Our bodies go insane with mc dont they? Ive never spotted except for the day before my very first mc and i was shocked that i spotted a week ago! For no reason at all...frustrating right? 
Ginger all going normal you should have af in a week then? I know i will be gutted if i get af but will try to be positive that once your cycle gets started with af its easier to track, mc just puts so much in the works.


----------



## arabelle

Celine it looks to me like you are a day or two from ovulation. I always obsess about whether or not a test is positive until I see a positive test and then a remember that there is no doubt when the line is darker! Hope you ov soon!


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle- you are testing so soon! Good luck!!!! 

AFM - I am really trying to eat healthier this month. More protein, fruits and veggies in my diet and I am also going to try to have more whole dairy products since apparently that really helps with fertility! I also am going to limit my alcohol intake to just during AF this time (ok, maybe til cd7) instead of allowing it all the way to O!


----------



## garfie

Ginger - Hi and welcome, sorry you find yourself here - we will try and unravel it for you BIG hugs as you continue your journey with us:hugs: how bad a bleed was last night?

Celine - Deff getting darker hun - hopefully tomorrow will be positive and you will have some idea of where you are at:happydance:

LL - Twins eh? - so do they run in the family:flower: always a sign for me BFP dreams oh that and dreaming of fish:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - Nope, twins do not run in the family at all (on either side)! It is weird I dreamed that, especially since I actually would prefer not to have twins. Of course, I will take whatever I get when the time comes, but ideally I would like to treasure my first child without the stress and pressure of having my attention divided from day one. 

I wish the dream could be a "sign" I am pregnant but with AF here that is not the case. I just still hope it is a "sign" of what is to come this month! :happydance:

I do hope that your temps rise for the next couple days to confirm an O for you finally! Your body is working very hard to release that egg this month!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi everyone! 
So I'm 7 days post MC No.2, physical effects are long gone, I'm just left with the emptiness now! :cry:

I've managed to get an appt with a consultant for 8/11/13 for a chat and/or tests, whatever she suggests!!

I'm gonna keep trying until then, I'd say if this was a normal cycle, I'd be due AF on 4/5 November... I doubt my cycle will revert to normal, so I might be in limbo for the appointment!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## boodley

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for taking the time to check out my chart - I really appreciate it. My temp dipped a little more again this morning - I was hoping AF would arrive, but nothing yet. 
Unfortunately, the positive tests definitely aren't from a new pregnancy - I've been testing every four to five days, and haven't had a negative yet. I think they're getting a little lighter - but that could be my squinty eyes and wishful thinking :shrug:. They were immediate and defininte positives the first two weeks after the procedure, whereas now they take the three minutes to come up and are fainter....

I've read some anecdotal accounts of people Oving with low levels of HCG remaining. There was so little remaining for my erpc, and they followed up with a shot of oxytocin, I'd really hope they got everything - though it would be typical of how my m/c went that something went wrong! It did every other step along the way :growlmad: Maybe the fact that I was 17 weeks from LMP at the time of the procedure has something to do with it.....

Anyway - one way or another, I've made a decision to give it 24 hours more, then I'm calling the EPAU. I need information, or I'm going to crack up!! I'm going into work everyday and trying to pretend like my mind isn't permanently occupied with this stuff, but it's beginning to fall apart! I keep catching myself doing things that are totally out of character. Hopefully that was an OV pattern and AF is just about to start......

Everyone else- here's hoping for positive cycles and happy outcomes! For the newly pregnant ladies - :happydance: Channeling all good things your way! 

Bxx


----------



## boodley

:huh:See - most of that last post doesn't even make sense when I read it back! It's like my mind is hopping from one idea to another..... :bike:


----------



## Munchkin30

Massive hugs Bodley it's so hard keeping your mind on anything else! I went back to Esau after 3 weeks because I was stuck getting v faint pos and my hcg was 41. Less than a week later I ov'd. Basically the day I got my first neg HPT I got my pos opk. I don't think my levels were 0 but I ov'd anyway. 

Sofa queen welcome and so sorry for your loss :( hope the consultant gives you some reassurance/answers xx

Arabella when are you testing? I've been getting horrid AF feelings all day so not too hopeful. I'll try and hold out til sat when I should be 13dpo but I'll see how I feel. Might want to know fir sure to give up hope before then!

Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

I feel like it's taking way longer to get pregnant since the miscarriage. How long did it take everyone to get pregnant before this? I got preg on my 2nd cycle trying last time. Now I am already on my 3rd. :(

Munchkin- good for you for holding out on testing. Let's hope your notion that AF will arrive is wrong!


----------



## penguin1

Literati- I've been very impatient with my body so I take meds to force myself to ovulate!:haha: Plus it doesn't work without them now.


----------



## penguin1

Anyway, congrats to elizabean for great hcg levels! 

FX for the ladies ready to test! Super excited for more BFPs!

Celine, hope you O'd so you can save $ on those OPKs! We all go a lil overboard waiting to conceive!

Ginger, sorry you have to be here but we are all here for you!

Munchkin thanks for doing the list again! I will try to get my FF on here. I'm still trying to figure it out on my phone. I tried but it didn't let me register or something.

AFM- I started my Femara again today. Next Tues will be another u/s to measure the follicles then hopefully I can do my trigger by middle of next week. I will be out of town from Friday to Sunday! Ugg I hate time! Anyway I'm excited for this month. I'm hoping for my rainbow as well! So happy to have you ladies here!


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning ladies. I'm feeling a bit fed up today :( my dd is poorly and spent the night kicking and elbowing me in bed so I'm very tired but I also feel like I'm never going to get pregnant again. :( I keep trying to think positive, I'm only 10dpo, still time left, but I don't even feel like there's any point testing which is unusual for me as you know! I had AF cramps yesterday and today I feel very little other than a bit heavy in my lower tummy. I just don't feel like its worth bothering this month but I soooo want to be pregnant it hurts :( sorry about the moan ladies , I've just had enough :( xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati_Love said:


> I feel like it's taking way longer to get pregnant since the miscarriage. How long did it take everyone to get pregnant before this? I got preg on my 2nd cycle trying last time. Now I am already on my 3rd. :(
> 
> Munchkin- good for you for holding out on testing. Let's hope your notion that AF will arrive is wrong!

For my dd it took 3 cycles and the last pregnancy took 5, although my oh had a urine infection for the first 4! In some ways I blame the mc on that , I reckon there were still some wonky soerm hanging about . This is cycle 3 including the post mc one x


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies

At work so just popped on quickly to send Munchkin a BIG hug - it's horrible when our bodies just don't listen to our hearts. Hope your little one feels better soon and sorry you are feeling down hope you can get an early night.

Any constellation look at my chart - not looking like this is going to be my month just wish she would come and then I can start again - how many times have I said that recently ;( x

Will catch up properly later.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks garfie. Bless you. At least I know you a know how I feel! Xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Literati it took us 2 cycles with DD and 3 cycles with the mmc (though we weren't trying properly). It is so frustrating when you want something so much.

Munchkin sorry you're feeling so down. I hope it isn't AF, but at least you'll know sooner rather than later. Really hoping for some more BFPs in here soon :hugs:

Garfie I'm sorry your temps didn't go up, looks like this is not going to be an easy cycle for you :hugs:

AFM, I woke up this morning feeling a bit nauseous. I'm 7 dpo so I'm getting my hopes up a little bit. You never know!

And something random but let me have a moan. My MIL is very different to my mum, she's very full on and wants to get involved in everything whereas my mum will wait to be asked and is pretty laid back. For example for the wedding MIL would want to know all the details and make suggestions, whereas my mum paid for most of it and while she was excited about it wouldn't go on about the table settings all day long!

So anyway, when I had the mmc my Mum told me she lost a baby at 16 weeks and it would have been her fourth baby. They didn't try again after that but she told me how she got through it etc. My MIL asked how I was and I said not great but I'll be ok, then I mentioned how horrible it is that it's so common and she said she thinks she had one before my husband was conceived, they decided to try for a second baby and the first month they tried she was late and had a really painful period so she thinks it was a miscarriage because she was never late. She conceived my husband the next month. I had to walk out of the room. How she thinks losing a baby at 13 weeks and having a late period is the same thing I don't know. :( If she knew she was pregnant it would be different. She just annoys me so much!!

And now with DDs birthday coming up she's tried to invite herself to the little birthday party we're having. We've invited 3 babies round and are doing a little teaparty. We haven't invited my nephew (14) or DHs nephew (12) because they just wouldn't enjoy watching some babies playing. It would be different if we were having it at a venue somewhere but it's just at our house because she's only 2. My Mum thinks its a great idea because my sister wasted a load of money on a proper party for her 2 year old and he didn't even play with anyone else! So am I being mean or not by not inviting her?


----------



## Anniebobs

Sorry that was a full on rant wasn't it! I've been holding that in a while!


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi Girls!
I've got to do this by memory so sorry if I leave you out!
*Munchkin* - Sorry your DD is poorly, seems to be something going round here too, hope she's okay :( Sorry it's getting hard for you, hope you find some more positivitey! And some sleep 
*Garfie *- Sorry about your chart and sorry I can't be of more help, don't understand the whole chart thingy 
*Anniebobs* - My MIL is exactly the same, the moment we said our getting married and we had the date now it wasn't just a 'it will happen' every 5 minutes I had 'Ooo what about this.. or this' and then she kept saying 'Yeah it'll be lovely to do this..' and I don't like them but feel bad if I say no as I know all she's doing is helping but it seems like she's forgotten the day will be about me and my OH and what we want :/ Are you inviting other family e.g your mum or aunts etc.. Or is it just you, OH, DD then the 3 babies?
*???* - I remember someone asking about how long it took to conceive before hand but I can't for the life of me remember who. It took us 5 months after coming of the pill I'd been on for 4/5 years but we were NTNP so it might have taken longer who knows.
*AFM* - I guess good news and 'bad' news coming up. Good news, wedding plannings taking over my life so it's easier to deal with AF being here, oh and she's brought Mr. Cold/Flu with her too, how kind of her! so hoping it won't affect my wedding planning as that's my distraction! Bad news.. Was speaking to OH about my wedding dress and I said 'Well I'm going to need to pick one in case I'm pregnant I can't have a tight fitted one if I'm 3/4 months along' and he said 'Well maybe we should wait until after the wedding' So I asked him if he meant he wanted me back on birth control or to use protection etc. and he said 'Maybe, I guess we could just be careless if we're already in the mood' So looks like for the next 5 months I'm now NTNP. I know it's not completely bad news but going from 'We're going to go full on into TTC and we're going to make sure we DTD when I ovulate and make it regular to increase our chances' and all I had to worry about was if AF would turn up that month now I have to worry if OH will say 'Wait let me just go put something on' Ugh :/ I understand where he's coming from but it just sucks as it feels like a step back an already steep staircase :( Sorry depressive rant over!
Again, sorry if I've missed anyone out, on day I will have a better memory.. I hope! xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Rachel she sounds just the same. I know she is just trying to help but she does things like bought DD a white dress for the wedding. It was not my style of a dress so I just had to say with that she's my daughter and it's my wedding, I'll be choosing what she wears!! 

It's just us, the other 3 babies and their parents. We've got an open plan living room / kitchen and I just think it would be too crowded with everyone else here too. And crowded when 2 of the babies are only crawling just isn't fair.

But I've thought of a solution, we'll invite the parents and in laws around after the kiddies party, which will be much less stressful and at least the MIL won't cry about it! Plus I won't have to bother putting out extra food or anything!


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh and I wouldn't worry about choosing a dress to fit a 3/4 month bump. You'll have only just started showing so most wedding dresses would fit fine, I looked bloated for a while but it was after 20 weeks that I started to look pregnant. I'm pretty skinny too so thought I'd show earlier.


----------



## celine

I started a long poast but then it got forgotten and now its gone :(

Anniebobs i wanted to say my mil has said nothing to me about my first mc, not a single word! She has spoken to me on the phone but never bringsit up. She has apparently had a mc herself after she had hubby but she lies alot so im not sure. Ive never told her about the 4th pregnancy.

On my side im also feeling low. My opks are lightening again so either i ovulated quickly last night or like garfie my body tried but didnt succeed? I have no idea and feeling a bit bleh now.


----------



## Munchkin30

Annie sorry about your mil :( they can drive you mad!! 

Rachel sorry about oh :( if I were you though I'd just make sure he was in the mood to be careless at the right times of the month, I'm sure you'll find a way.

So sorry you're down too celine, you've been through so much and been so strong it's not surprising you have Down days. You may well have ov'd , did you have any ov pain? Did you bd at the right time anyway? You're not temping are you? X


----------



## celine

No im not temping..we did bd on Sat night and last night so *if* my surge was yesterday evening i would of ovulated today or early this morning? I did feel bloaty pains but i have no idea of ov pains. If i did ov i think id be ok with a chance but i have no clue of knowing. So tempted to poas right now!
May have to ask dh if we can order more onternet cheapies, they took like three weeks last time to get here so dont want to leave it too late. Where do you all order from? We found ours on amazon.


----------



## 3Minions

I get mine from early pregnancy tests. I don't know what their international shipping is though....


----------



## arabelle

Oh dear, it seems that many of us are feeling a bit down right now :(

Munchkin - I am feeling the same way...like I'm not pregnant. I definitely don't feel like I did when I was pregnant. I knew for sure that I was pregnant, I just didn't feel like myself. While it might be a good thing to not feel the same when I did since that pregnancy ended in mc, I just feel defeated and like it will never happen. I'm going to try to remember, and you should too, that it is possible and normal not to have symptoms this early, so maybe the lack of symptoms doesn't mean anything. 

Celine - I hope that you ovd and just missed catching the surge. That is so frustrating for you. Long cycles are so tough. 

Literati - This is cycle 0 after mc, we ttc for 4 cycles before that- but six months. I had super long cycles, none under 40 days, two over 50. So frustrating!

Annie - So sorry your MIL is causing you so much stress :( I told my mil about the mc, I thought that she would be super understanding bc she had one at 10 weeks. She basically told me how shattered she was over her own loss and then moved on to chat about other things. Hasn't said a word to me since. 

IAW - Thinking about you, hoping you hear a heartbeat tomorrow. We need some happy news around here :)

AFM - I broke down and tested yesterday, which was way too early, and I'm sure the cheapo sticks aren't sensitive enough to detect at 9 dpo...needless to say it was negative. I'm going to try to hold out until Saturday rather than torturing myself trying to find a line when it's too early. I don't have the symptoms that I had last month, so it's making me feel doubtful that there is even a chance that I am pregnant. If only pms symptoms were different from pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies - just checking in real quick. Hope moods swing around soon. 

Seeing a lot of heavy hearts right now and am hoping it's just hormonal pre BFP emotions. (not to discount the frustrations, just hoping for the best).

Penguin - I hope the time moves quickly for you

Garfie - I do not know what to say. I have not been in your shoes but I assume it must be frustrating. Let us know how we can help.

Annie - I would invite your MIL to the party. She may be frustrating but this is her grand-baby. We just have to accept people for who they are. Her telling you she thinks she had a m/c was not to hurt you, it was to make you feel like you are not alone. My mom is crazy (I love her but she is very hard to be around) so I never told her about m/c's. I did tell my MIL who is wonderful. She told me she never had a m/c but she did have a d&c after the birth of one of her boys b/c of remaining tissue. Again, it was a frustrating statement but she just doesn't get it and was trying to be nice.

I know I am not writing to everyone this morning but I am thinking about each and every one of you.

AFM - I was up all night panicking about my scan tomorrow. The internal probe at the doctor's is broken and will not be fixed for quite some time due to the cost. I will only have an abdominal scan tomorrow (I found out yesterday). I am so paranoid about this. I want to see my baby and a heartbeat. His office is in the hospital so if I only see a sac I may demand he book me in radiology for a diagnostic scan. Last night I was panicking about the scan and then panicking about panicking as I did not want to harm my little one by being stressed. I don't have acupuncture until tomorrow evening but wish it was now.


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine I get mine off Amazon , they arrive really quickly though, a couple of days, and I trust them althohh they have really faint Evaps after about 20 minutes. 

Arabella sorry you're feeling down too :( if I was feeling no symptoms I think I'd feel a but better but I'm feeling AF and pmt symptoms, cramps , gassy , crying at the telly , on offs boob pain, wetness. I know these are all also bfp symptoms but I'm just not feeling it. I'm not really feeling nauseous or extra thirsty or anything or getting insomnia like with my pregnancies. 9dpo is very early although I have certainly tested that early myself! With my dd I tested negative at 10dpo. Didn't even test till 11dpo with my last pregnancy and it was only faint. Xx


----------



## 3Minions

Itsawonder - GL today! My earliest ultrasound once upon a time was 6+2 and all she was at that point was a speck of flashing light. But we saw her on the abdominal ultrasound :). I'll keep my FX for you!


----------



## ItsAWonder

3Minions said:


> Itsawonder - GL today! My earliest ultrasound once upon a time was 6+2 and all she was at that point was a speck of flashing light. But we saw her on the abdominal ultrasound :). I'll keep my FX for you!

Thank you - your story gives me hope. Were you able to see a heartbeat? That is my biggest concern right now, although seeing a fetus in anyway will calm me down quite a bit.

Scan is tomorrow at 11:00 am in the U.S.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks everyone for your responses! That made me feel a bit more normal. 

Penguin - great that you have started your femara again. 

Munchkin- so sorry you feel like you are out and you are getting discouraged. I, too, have started to feel like I will never get pregnant again. I am feeling very down like the rest of you. :hugs: but I know you will get pregnant again very soon... And you still have a chance this month! 

Garfie - so sorry that your body is refusing to cooperate this month. :hugs:

Annie - I can totally relate about your MIL saying that about having a late period. When DH told his brother about the m/c, his attempt at trying to relate was that my sis-in-law had had a couple really late periods before. Uh... Seriously!? I was floored that he would say this. It is not the same thing at ALL and te fact that he would even mention it was appalling to me. I am very glad it was my husband on the phone and not me. I have no idea why people say these things, but obviously they just have no idea what else to say. So sorry your MIL's reaction hurt you. :hugs: I am feeling pretty sorry for myself lately because everyone I told about the m/c seems to have forgotten and doesn't ever ask how I am doing and always seems surprised when I say I am feeling down or "just okay." I am getting so sick of people just brushing my grief aside like it never happened. I feel so alone in this world. So glad I have my DH to support me. 
Also, your birthday party sounds perfect the way you planned it and you can do whatever you want. But I like your idea of inviting the relatives over afterwards. That way everyone is happy. 

Rachel - so sorry about the disappointing blow from your fiancé just wanting to NTNP until the wedding. It must be discouraging. :hugs: 

Celine- if they are getting fainter you probably already ovulated and your timing is perfect. 

3minions - I order from early pregnancy tests too. I have been quite happy with it. 

Arabelle- that must have been frustrating about your long cycles. Are your cycles still that long? 

IAW - so sorry you are stressed about your scan. The panicking about panicking sounds all too familiar. That is one thing I do not miss about pregnancy. :hugs: best of luck today. I hope all goes well. 

AFM - I am having the heaviest AF ever and passing a ridiculous amount of HUGE clots. It is rather concerning. I am feeling quite down as well and don't know when this is ever going to happen. :(


----------



## penguin1

literati, mine was like that too! for the first two days just GUSHING! it's pretty much stopped now. just some light spotting. 

annie- I agree that maybe you should have her come to the party and no, you should not feel bad at all about not inviting her in the first place. it is not her house and not her child. I agree too that she probably just did not know what tosay to help you feel better about the miscarriage. 

I don't think people know what to say or do for the time after they know you have miscarried. I'm sure they want to bring it up but don't know if it's bringing up a sore subject to ask how you are doing. I know in my case, I would rather them not ask me anymore. but everyone is different. 

I really hope we can all get our of our "funk" and start to feel more positive. it will happen, some sooner, some later. HUGS to all!


----------



## celine

Literati how yucky :( ive always had heavy periods, when i was told of my first mc i remember the mwfsaying it would be worse than my usual period i was scared but it was so bad, thats why it took me a while in the 2nd mc to figure i was bleeding too much and had to go to hospital, i just figured oooh ok this is worse than a period! Hooe af guves u a break soon xxx (preferably a 10month one...)

IAW im thinking of you! I think im so caught up in waiting for ov/confirmation of o then worried aboutt he tww, i was thinking of you in that even with a bfp, with our innocence lost from knowing the pain of mc, how scary you must feel waiting for that scan, hoping. I know its been swid to find hb at 6 weeks and also not because its too early or because the scan equiptment isnt that good. So im keeping you in my prayers

Arabelle & munchkin good luck for this weekend, these kast few tww days are long arent they? I hope for you both to be bump buddies fx!

Oh i went out to a ladies night movies with friends and had loads to drink, i felt bad as one girl was preggers she is my friend who is due a week after i was so i feel awkward seeing her growing bump...which made me drink more..but i had fun and was feeling mellow and telling myself if af does show this mnth then i can drink witg my friends again at a pre christmas party or whatever...small things to look forward to. Of course id choose a baby over it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Anniebobs

I spoke with dh about mil and he got so annoyed at her, he's going to explain again that the reason were just having kids and their parents is because we have no room for the babies to be crawling about and enjoying themselves if we have a house full of adults. If we invite mil we'd have to invite his stepdad, dad, brother, nephew (12) my sister, nephew (14), my mum and stepdad. There's no space for that many people, it was fine during the summer when we had barbecues but it would be absolutely no fun for the little ones if there was no room to move! So were doing the party 3-5 then inviting adults 5:30 onwards. Last year we made a bigger deal of it because it was her first so we went out to this farm place with petting zoo and soft play. This year we've cut back because she won't remember it, I'd rather spend money on the presents!

Literati sorry it's so heavy but as celine said I've heard it can be heavier or lighter than normal. Try and think of it as a positive thing - maybe this is what's been stopping you getting pg and now you've had a clear out you'll implant easier!


----------



## Anniebobs

And good luck for the scan today iaw!


----------



## garfie

IAW - Good luck for your scan hun - lets hope they have got the wand fixed if not don't be worried if you only see a sac, blob and as hubby put it a small strobe light:winkwink:

I'm sure everything will be fine and we can't wait to see pics later or at least an update, don't keep us hanging to long:happydance:

AFM - Another temp drop again - surely this is third drop lucky :haha: so I guess FF doesn't always get it right - 1st drop 25th 2nd drop 7th and todays drop:shrug: unless it means she is on her way:dohh:

I will catch up with you ladies later - I have got someone coming to buy my settee so I best move the cat:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hey everyone :flower:

I enjoy reading about you all but going to take me a while to learn names and things :thumbup:

I know a few of us are down in the dumps.. me too.. but I am trying to remain positive! One positive sign for me.. ironically.. is that my preg tests are very nearly negative! Which means with any luck my body has finally 'dealt' with the mc and my cycle with any luck will come back! It has been a month since this bean was obviously not sticking and it has been a rollercoaster waiting for my body to catch up.. I have been so desperate to move on and try again and hopefully now with my hcg nearly out of my system we can :thumbup:

:hugs: all round. I am trying not to be a time scale on things but I would so love to be pregnant with a baby in the right place by xmas.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Annie, Celine, Literati, Garfie and everyone - thank you so much for all of your kind words. They have helped keep me sane. I am quite a few hours behind most of you so it's only 8am here. My appointment is in 3 hours and I am not sure how long I will be there. As soon as I am near a computer again I will send an updated.

Sending love to all of you.


----------



## 3Minions

Good luck IAW! I think we're in the same time zone too :)


----------



## arabelle

Thinking of you IAW! Curious, are you in the US...I think you may have mentioned earlier, but I don't feel like digging. I'm in Canada.

I managed not to test this morning :) Celebrating small victories ;) My temps are still climbing. I have not bothered with temps after ov before (too stressful) but I've managed to not stress too much this cycle so have carried on. How soon before af would one expect temps to start dropping?


----------



## ItsAWonder

I am in the US.

Arabelle - it's a bit different for each person. My temps drop anywhere from the day before AF to the second day of AF. Most women drop a day or two before but not all.


----------



## Munchkin30

Arabelle mine tend to drop the day before or the day off so there's not much warning. Well done for not testing/obsessing. have you got a link to your chart? I've not temped this month so need someone elses to obsess about! I've also not tested or wanted to and i'm now 11dpo. Unheard of! I've been getting cramps for a few days now though so expecting AF on time, although she's not due til sunday!

Itsawonder i can't work out the time difference :( what time is it there?


----------



## Munchkin30

Talking about AF's after mc my first 2, the only ones so far, have been super heavy. I'm not sure the 2nd was at all lighter which i was surprised about! Compared to the mc the AF's were very heavy too and my AF's are usually light to medium for 3-4 days. After my first post mc AF i also had spotting about cd10.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sounds like most people here have experienced worse AFs since the m/c. Stupid bodies! 

Penguin - I am glad AF has lightened up for you. Mine has too. It's the weirdest thing. It was gushing like crazy in the morning but by last night I was barely spotting! 

Celine - my AFs have always been heavy too. It sucks when that is the norm! It sucks that the only consolation to not being preg is being able to drink. But at least it is something. 

Annie - glad you got the party situation sorted out. I do hope you're right that now that everything's cleared out I will be better able to get pregnant. 

Garfie - I hope it's your lucky temp drop this time. 

Ginger - glad you are trying to stay relaxed about this. Great that your tests are almost negative. 

IAW - good luck at your scan in just 25 minutes! I will be praying for and thinking of you! 

Arabelle - I am from Canada as well! This past cycle my temps dropped on the day OF AF starting, and the cycle before they dropped the day before. 

Munchkin - yay for 11 DPO. You are almost there! Good luck!


----------



## celine

IAWim not going to bed til i hear from you! 

So here are my poas for the kast few days n sequence, as you can see they have lightened up...what are the chances i missed that surge that one night? When i get my surges they are out of the blue suddenky super dark.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Literati_Love

Even if you did not BD on the exact day of the surge, you still have a good chance, Celine! Looks like you are definitely in the TWW now. You got pregnant really easily last time so hopefully this time will be the same! Good luck!


----------



## 3Minions

I agree with literati Celine.


----------



## Linnypops

Celine , I've no idea about these things really but looks like a good curve upwards and back down, good luck! X


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies. I just had my abdominal scan and the doctor was prepared to send me to radiology if a trans-vaginal was needed. However.... we saw a heartbeat!!!!! 120 beats per minute so not even slow!!! I did not take a picture b/c the image was so small.

I am so excited, relieved, blessed. Thank you all again for your love and support!!

Our next scan will be in three more weeks and I honestly feel like this is our rainbow baby!


----------



## Anniebobs

That is fantastic news iaw! Now you can breathe a sign of relief an start to enjoy it a bit :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

IAW - That is AMAZING news! Congratulations! You have already passed another milestone! I really feel that it is your rainbow baby as well! I am so excited for you. You are so very blessed indeed! I hope all goes well in 3 weeks at your next scan! What is your due date!??!? :)


----------



## garfie

:happydance: IAW - that's great news Hun I'm so pleased for you hope you can get an early night I bet you didn't sleep much:winkwink:

It's deff your rainbow hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Ohhh! iAW i just got goosebumps and wet eyes reading your up date! Im so so thrilled! 

Elizabean when do you have an appointment?

Im so happy to here that good things can happen :)


----------



## 3Minions

IAW, that's incredible! Yay!


----------



## Munchkin30

Amazing news iaw. So happy for you , you must be over the moon! Get a good nights sleep now, you're going to need the energy. ;) x

Celine it looks like you surged after stick 4. Even when I'm testing. 3 times a day I sometimes still don't get a proper positive, I just look for the pattern. How often have you been BDing ? X


----------



## Elizabean

ItsA wonder, that is fantastic news, I am so happy you got to see a heartbeat, you must be thrilled!



celine said:


> Ohhh! iAW i just got goosebumps and wet eyes reading your up date! Im so so thrilled!
> 
> Elizabean when do you have an appointment?
> 
> Im so happy to here that good things can happen :)

Celine, my appointment with obgyn is on Monday the 21st of October, only 10 days to go! Seems surreal it is so soon! 

Yesterday was 5 +1, (though I think my ticker below is off, due to my location) which is when I was told I was probably going to MC last time, though it didn't pass until after 6 weeks. I was happy to get through yesterday with no bad signs and I'm feeling positive.

I have been feeling ok this week, I have even been to the gym twice and had a few long walks! 

My fingers are crossed for everyone waiting for two lines or one line x


----------



## babyvaughan

It took me 2 months for my period to return and it will be a year in 3 days, I have yet to have my regular 28 day cycle back but I'm not giving up hope!


----------



## penguin1

iaw-yay so excited for you! that is a good hb for 6 wks! I agree with the girls, now you can rest easy til the next scan. 
elizabean- I'm glad you are feeling ok!


----------



## penguin1

babyvaughan said:


> It took me 2 months for my period to return and it will be a year in 3 days, I have yet to have my regular 28 day cycle back but I'm not giving up hope!

 oh poo! Hope things return to normal! Have you talked to your dr about some assistance to get back to normal?


----------



## celine

Munchkin30 said:


> Amazing news iaw. So happy for you , you must be over the moon! Get a good nights sleep now, you're going to need the energy. ;) x
> 
> Celine it looks like you surged after stick 4. Even when I'm testing. 3 times a day I sometimes still don't get a proper positive, I just look for the pattern. How often have you been BDing ? X

Ok i consider myself in tww then :) we bd-ed 3 days and on the day of positive surge and the day after so if i ovulated that night of i should be in for a chance right?


----------



## Elizabean

celine said:


> Munchkin30 said:
> 
> 
> Amazing news iaw. So happy for you , you must be over the moon! Get a good nights sleep now, you're going to need the energy. ;) x
> 
> Celine it looks like you surged after stick 4. Even when I'm testing. 3 times a day I sometimes still don't get a proper positive, I just look for the pattern. How often have you been BDing ? X
> 
> Ok i consider myself in tww then :) we bd-ed 3 days and on the day of positive surge and the day after so if i ovulated that night of i should be in for a chance right?Click to expand...

Absolutely in with a chance!:happydance: Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Munchkin30

Agreed celine. Yay for the tww! How many dpo does that make you ? X


----------



## Linnypops

IAW - congratulations love!! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Right I'm 12dpo and getting bored now! I don't know when I should test, have no idea if I feel pregnant or not and I'm sick of persuading myself out of symptom spotting or being too hopeful! I don't feel pregnant , I've been getting cramps since 8dpo, my boobs hurt intermittently but no more than normal, I'm tired but my dd has croup and isn't sleeping! So all bets are off. I'm pretty sure I'm 12dpo but could be 11. My Lp is usually 13 days and has been 12days a couple of times and 14 days once.

I don't want to test and know for sure I'm not, but obviously I'd love to test and get a bfp! So ladies, I'm leaving it up to you, when should I test??


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry ladies, I'm at home looking after my dd and getting bored! Having too much time on your hands at 12dpo is BAD! I'm now getting quite strong AF type pains and wetness so my instincts are I'm out this month, although the last 2 months I've been convinced I was pregnant so I obviously can't read my own body at all!

Anyway, next month I think I'm going to go natural. I'll take my prenatals omegas and primrose oil but that's it!! The last few months I've also been taking vit c and zinc, selenium, agnus castus, mini aspirin, maca, green tea, raspberry leaf tea, propolis and royal jelly so quite a step ! I won't temp but I'll do opks and my fertility monitor and aim for smep from cd8 rather than 10 as I ov'd so early this month.

What are all your plans for the next cycle if you don't get your bfps?


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin, sounds like a good plan! Mine is really to continue to eat healthy, get a bit more exercise. And generally, be myself again. RE: testing, i feel like the best time might be when it's guaranteed to be a definitive positive or negative. As in - enough past dpo that false negatives aren't going to leave you in a weird world of hopeful disappointment. 

I've been all diligent with temping and opk's since i'm getting closer to potential O, but looking through my chart this morning i've realised - I forgot about bd'ing the last few days! We're away this weekend with family as well.


----------



## celine

Munchkin step away from the hptS! Remember its too late in the day for such an early one, test tomorrow that way if it IS a bfn it may make you sad enough not to test until the actual 14dpo? Youe done so well not temping this cycle, meanwhile i regret not temping this particular cycke!
Hmmm if i dont get my bfp this mnth..definatly start working on my weight etc :) eating better and all that.
Linny any chance of afternoon delight before the family weekend? Or a sneaky quiet midnight bd? When abouts will u ov? In the days before i thought id ovulate i tried to dtd every two to three nights in case :)

Munchkin i think im about 2dpo them..more waiting! But our anniverary isnthe 28th and we are possibly spending the night away from kids in hotel my mom can babysit cos she will b here til end of mnth. Id love to tell hubby on our anniversary <3


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - heh, unfortunately no afternoon delight for us - however DF and I made plans over the phone at lunch to make sure we get enough alone time ;) God time really drags when you think about the waiting times from AF - O and then back to waiting for AF or BFP. I'm hoping I can just keep my mind occupied for the next few weeks. There seem to be baby's everywhere these days - does this happen to everyone?


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - Wow that was some baby cocktail so what are they all supposed to do?:flower: Well done for not testing - I would have :haha: but I agree with Celine it's to late in the day (so how about tomorrow :winkwink:) No seriously hun you test when you are ready:happydance:

Celine - :happydance: you are in the TWW - hoping I can follow you soon - although I kinda feel like I've been waiting longer if you know what I mean. I would say once again lady you have covered all your bases:happydance:

Linny - Yes hun we all feel that to - babies babies everywhere :cry:

Love to everyone else - in and out today Avon collecting books:dohh:

AFM - Slight temp increase (been here before though) so will have to wait until tomorrow:coffee::coffee::coffee:

OPK - Well I think I have given up on them:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## apple_20

Hi girls sorry I've been off for a while.

Congrats on your scan IAW 
Celine looks like you did o then. Don't worry about bd on the exact day my last bfp I dtd at least two days before o.

Afm- I've been busy! Af got me Monday I felt a bit down but mainly impressed that she arrived only 5 days 'late' I also was cheered up by a job interview (I got the job yesterday!)

My af was weird had a heavy half day then v light for two days before disappearing. I suppose it makes sense as I had 2d&c and prob not alot of time to build a lining.

I'm planning on ttc after Xmas but spending the next two cycles figuring out when I o to up my chances.

Good luck those ttc now I'll he stalking!


----------



## celine

Yes! Crytpic smug fb preggo announcements get me down alot.

Yesterday at playgroup (where there are two preggos due in both of my mc edd and one mom with a 7 week old) i had a heart to heart with friend due april and i just said its a pain i hope u never experience but i care about her very much i just have bad days and good days. She was very sweet and didnt say anything inappropriate at all.


----------



## celine

Apple well done on the job! I hope u stick around here? Are you going to be charting at all?
Munchkin did u ever figure out that ferning?
Where is jellytot?
Arabelle and munchkin when are both testing again? 
Anniebobs are u still holding out fir monday?


----------



## arabelle

IAW - Congratulations!!! So happy that you got to hear a heartbeat! I too think this it it for you. What a wonderful way to end the week!

Celine- I think you're in it for sure. Welcome to the tww :)

Apple - hope you are able to relax and enjoy the next couple months before you start ttc :)

Linny - yes, I think when babies are on the mind you notice them a lot more. Not to mention if you're surrounded by people in the same life stage there are bound to be lots of bellies and babes. It's tough to want to be there too. 

Munchkin - You could test with me tomorrow. Don't risk seeing a bfn just because the urine is too diluted, wait until morning! It's tough to feel like you don't want to test and see a bfn and still not really have an answer. Since you already feel like this is not the month, maybe you can try thinking that if you get a bfn, it changes nothing...but there is a chance that it will be positive, and if that's the case, you want to know! (This is the thought I'm trying to hold on to) Maybe it's a good thing that you feel differently than you have before? Fingers crossed for you.

Garfie - your cycle has been so confusing :( Hope your temp keeps rising and you move into the tww.

AFM - temps still high, although you've all said not to expect a drop until AF arrives. I am trying to figure out how to share my chart, but it's on my phone, so not sure if I can. I'll try taking a screen shot. It's actually a pretty normal looking chart, which is unusual for me. 
Feeling anxious about testing and being disappointed. My stomach feels off, but I'll chalk that up to poas anxiety! Going to a birthday party tomorrow night and would love an answer either way so I can have some wine with dinner if not pregnant. Happy to abstain if there is a reason... Acting like pregnant late in tww is tough, but I'm not comfortable with alcohol at this point. I'm 30 so I know that everyone around me assumes I'm pregnant if I'm not drinking. The knowing looks are hard to handle, I haven't exactly shared our loss extensively. Sorry for the whining. It's a beautiful, sunny fall day. I'm going to make a point of getting out to enjoy the sunshine this afternoon. It's hard to feel gloomy in the sunshine :)


----------



## celine

Arabelle true if you are not drinking everyone assumes! So ive been not drinking alot since april with all the pregnancies so weds night i went out and drank loads to clear any suspicions. 
I have been asked a few times if we want another, i like if they ask if we will have a third, then i can reply no we wont be having a third. In my heart ive lost the third and fourth. It becomes awkward i guess.

Somedaysnim so tired with my two i wonder if im doing the right thing...but this morning, when my two year old was not tantrumming, we had a fun morning and i was thinking how she will make a beautiful big sister <3


----------



## arabelle

To answer the plan question... if this is not the month, we are headed to Jamaica for a wedding in November, so I will be running and focusing on that! I was hoping it would be a babymoon, but maybe it will be a baby-making-moon ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Everyone - thank you so much for your kind words!

Arabelle - good luck!

Munchkin - Great job this month. I had no idea you were already 12 dpo. Fingers crossed for you that AF stays away!

Celine - Yeah TWW!!!! It must feel great to be back on track. Also, I am glad your friend was supportive in the way you need.

Garfie - I hope this temp rise isa good one.

Linny - hope you O soon and that you catch the egg!

Apple - sorry AF got you. Hope next month is more successful.

Elizabean - Hope the time flies until your appointment! You are exactly one week behind me - to the day. 

AFM - was really nauseated yesterday but my DH made me an amazing kale soup that made me feel loads better. I have had a few bouts of nausea now but no vomiting.... yet. Boobs are starting to get a bit bigger as well.


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin just test when you're ready. Tomorrow should give you a bfp if you are. I couldn't wait that long though! You've done dead well waiting.

Garfie I really hope your temps go up tomorrow. Get bding just in case!

Celine I hate that question too, though not many people have asked since the mc. Think it's pretty obvious we want another!

I've forgotten everything else I was gonna say... So hi arabelle, Apple, linnypops and iaw! And whoever else updated! In my defence I've had two toddlers today so am shattered and brain dead now! I'm 9dpo and I tested this morning with a tesco cheapie and it was a bfn. Last month I got my bfp on it at 9dpo so wa hoping to see something. Then I tested this afternoon on an ic (I know, I know!) and think I can see something. So fingers crossed for the next few days! Not getting my hopes up yet but you never know.


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I say you should test tomorrow but if you would rather get AF than a BFN, wait til Sunday! Good luck! I have personally found that testing early these last two cycles has made it easier to 'break the news' to myself so that AF's arrival is not so devastating. 

Apple - I guess we are cycle buddies this month but not if you aren't trying. If you aren't trying until After Christmas, will you be NTNP until then, or will you be using protection? 

Arabella - I absolutely HATE that people assume you're pregnant when you abstain from alcohol during the TWW. Last cycle I was 12 DPO and I had tested that morning with a BFN so I went ahead and had a glass of wine at an event we attended to avoid suspicion. I am glad I did because AF arrived on schedule. I want to live my life!

IAW - great news that you are feeling nauseous. I hope it is somewhat manageable. 

Celine - congrats on being in the TWW! I think the timing was good for you. 

Garfie - sorry you're still not Having any luck! 

Elizabean - hope things are going well 

AFM - AF is still here so it's the very boring part of my cycle. I haven't started temping yet and I'm honestly so bored of temping. I will still keep doing it, but it's a pain. 

Munchkin - my plan this month is to BD every other day(ish) starting from cd8 or cd9 and then start every day once I get a +OPK only. Last time I started every day once ewcm arrived but I had way too many days of it so we were exhausted by the end! I think if we still didn't get pregnant I would still stick with that plan. I am taking 5 mg folic acid, a prenatal vitamin and omega 3s. You really were taking tons of supplements! Wow!


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - you replied while I was posting. That is exciting you might have seen a line today! Good luck!


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine I think it's good to share and get things out sometimes. It's so hard though. 

Iaw yay for nausea!! :rofl:

Garfie really hope you're in the tww!

Arabelle well done you for not testing! I reckon I'll get a bfn and you'll be this months bfp :)

Annie I really hope this will turn into a bfp for you!!

I probably will test tomorrow and get it over with, although I'm feeling very out now. Had AF pains and feelings all day, although I've spent a day googling 'af pains 12dpo bfp?'. That's not even a joke!
I've had my dd at home all day so far too much time to think/overanalyse. Arabella where are you? What time will you test? Good to have a testing buddy! X


----------



## ItsAWonder

Annie - Good Luck!!!! I hope it turns into a proper line!


----------



## arabelle

Annie - That is so exciting! As someone who has seen her share of stark white test strips, I know the difference between nothing and a hint of something. You're early, and it wasn't fmu so it makes sense that it would be faint. When will you test again? Fingers crossed!!

Literati - I wish I could relax enough to just have a drink, but I would worry too much, even though rationally I know it would probably be ok. If I was before 10 dpo, I would probably be able to reason with myself. It's a group of drs, so they will also notice, and likely a few people will ask. I hate being asked! I think it's rude, especially knowing that someone may be struggling to conceive or dealing with loss and it can be a very emotional topic!

IAW - Congrats on the nausea?! Hope it's not unbearable. Do you have access to Diclectin (the morning sickness pill) in the US?

Munchkin - I hope we'll both get bfps! If you are in the UK, you are 5 hours ahead of me (Canada). I don't tend to sleep well when I plan to test, so I'm sure I will be up testing at an unseemly hour for a Saturday! When will you test? I have been googling random symptoms too, I drive myself crazy!


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle - I definitely wouldn't have done it if I hadn't had a stark white BFN that day. I probably wouldn't do it again in the TWW just in case, but I felt safe since I was 95% certain I wasn't pregnant! I normally won't have a single drink in the TWW, even if it is only 1 DPO so I understand your paranoia. That is SO rude if people ask. People should mind their own business! Can you just have some 7-up with a lime or something that looks like it could contain alcohol? :p


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Arabelle. I really don't want to test because I know it'll be bfn but at least I'll be able to move onto the next cycle. :( how are you feeling today? I will probably end up testing 7 ish here when my dd gets up but she's been sleeping in our bed the last few nights so who knows what time she 'll be up! That makes it 2am with you, I think that's a little early even with pre testing insomnia!! :rofl: I do that too most months but I'm way more resigned to my bfn this month, especcially with today's AF cramps. I've read a million stories of women with AF cramps and bfps, and I did have horrid cramps in both my pregnancies, but I'm sure before AF was due I had nothing. Although I did have a bit of spotting 12dpo last time ?? Eurgh stop second guessing munchkin !!


----------



## Munchkin30

Btw I tend to drink til about 5 dpo but this month I carried on having the odd glass, I think my last one was 9dpo. I think if my body doesn't even know I'm pregnant yet a glass of wine won't hurt and I feel like I've just got to get on with my life at the moment.


----------



## Literati_Love

Agreed, munchkin! :) 

I do hope your feeling is very wrong and you get your BFP! So excited for you!


----------



## Anniebobs

Arabelle I should wait but I'll probably test again tomorrow!

I drink before 7dpo if I have a night with the girls planned or something, but then stop after that. In my head if the baby hasn't implanted then it won't affect it one bit! Although with the mmc I had a wedding on 11dpo and had a few glasses of wine, I'd had a stark white bfn the day before. I remember saying the wine tasted funny, so I didn't drink much at all! I think your tastebuds will stop too much alcohol being consumed if you are pregnant!

Munchkin I know how hard it is to not symptom spot but at least if you're not you won't have long to wait for AF to show. I hope you have some good news for us in the morning :hugs:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Arabelle - I agree that people should not ask but they always seem to. Doctors I would hope have more sense than the average Joe though.

Some tips - seltzer water with lime, non-alcoholic beer, (ask the bartender to pour it in a glass for you or slyly tell your server) shots of water, cranberry and soda. The truth is, once everyone else has a drink or two they will stop noticing.


----------



## celine

With both of my previous mc i fake drank too, vodka lemonade can be a plain lemonade :) or vodka coke?

Munchkin i dont want to spur you on but i tested like 18dpo with my sons bfp bcos the month before i had tested bfn and got af two hours later whoch really made me angry so i let it go that next mnth and felt af pains, i remember walking round ikea the day b4 bfp with sanitary pads in my pocket i was so sure she was arriving!

Had a drama tonight my daughter fell bouncing off the sofa cushions and whacked into the corner of a wooden table right in th middle of her forehead :( we had to go to the a&e to have it checked. She is fine but have to wake her every two hours plus she has a huge band aid and sticky stitch thing on


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww no celine I hope she's ok. They do like to scare us don't they :hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

Celine, that's awful! I hope it's not slowing her down!


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, Celine, so sorry about your poor daughter! I hope she feels better ASAP!


----------



## arabelle

Oh Celine that sounds awful! Poor thing, hope she feels better soon!

I've been a teetotaler every other cycle- the whole time. This month I tried to relax a bit more. Had some wine in the first few weeks and half a drink a week ago. There is definitely no connection before implantation, and even after, it takes a few days. Rationally I know that before you know you're pregnant there isn't much to worry about with alcohol. Thanks for the virgin drink suggestions! 

I got really dizzy at the gym today, ended up leaving my class early...hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## Munchkin30

Arabelle could be a good sign. It was a major symptom on 11 and 12dpo with my dd .

Sorry about your daughter celine, poor thing. I'm praying tonight my dd spends more than 5 minutes in her own bed. She's been very poorly bless her but it's keeping me awake!!


----------



## celine

Tx she seems alright, ive done the first wake up and she was ok. My son (4) saw me panick which was scary for him and he acted so calm and went to get wipes to "help" 

Anniebobs i hope u have more clarity tomorrow! So exciting in here with this weekend testers arabell, munchkin and annie :) annie if its def bfp will u hold out til the birthday to tell dh?


----------



## Munchkin30

So it's a glaring BFN unsurprisingly! Oh well, at least I hadn't raised my hopes this month.
Arabelle I hope you have more luck! And Annie I hope your bfp is getting stronger! AF due tomorrow so now I'm prepared for that x


----------



## celine

Nooooo :(


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww munchkin that's crap! I think your plan of attack sounds good for next month. By the way I know you mentioned green tea in your list of ttc remedies, but it's not great for ttc. It has tannins in which are great for weightloss but restrict the bodies consumption of folic acid. It's not going to do baby any harm but I just wouldn't bother with it. I drink redbush (roobius) tea which is caffeine free and is hydrating - you can drink as part of your water intake when pregnant which makes it perfect for ttc. But I know you're going au naturale next month!

I took another test and there is still a really faint line, not sure if it's darker than yesterday's or not but at least I know it wasn't a fluke yesterday. Going to take a tesco test tomorrow!


----------



## Anniebobs

And celine yes I'm trying to hold off telling dh. I gave him dd 2 years ago on his birthday, I'd love to give him a bfp this year on his birthday!


----------



## Munchkin30

Don't worry celine, I'm actually not that upset, I was expecting it although there's always a but of hope :) and I've got a fat healthier attitude this month, although I'm wondering why it's taking so long! So much for being more fertile after a miscarriage eh?

Annie great news for you, get the tesco test and post some pics!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Arabelle have you tested yet? It's 6.30 there!! X


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies

On phone so gonna be quick:

Munchkin sorry it's a bfn this month - I'm the same opinion as you so
Much for being fertile after a mc:(

Celine hope your little girl is okay this morning and that you managed to get a little bit of sleep.

Annie woohoo for your faint line come on get darker so we can see.

Afm - not got a clue. So off to a fair with the kids today even in the wind and rain haha.

Hugs

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Here's a pic of yesterday's and today's, I do think today's is slightly darker. Send me some of that sticky baby dust iaw an elizabean!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## arabelle

Sorry Munchkin :( It's never fun to look at a stark white test. Hope you get an answer either way quickly.

It's definitely getting darker Annie! Are you 10 dpo?

I got two squinters this morning- this is making me nervous. The lines came up right away, but I feel like it's a bad sign that they aren't darker by now, I'm 13 dpo. I'm terrified this means it won't/isn't sticking. Took the clear blue first and then tried a cheapo strip.
 



Attached Files:







13 dpo.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Anniebobs

Arabelle I think I'm 10dpo, but I could be 9dpo because the second positive opk was darker than the first so with not temping I can't be sure of ov date.

Yay for another possible bfp! I know them blue dye tests have a bad reputation for evaps but if it came up right away and your other test is showing positive too I think you can safely say its positive. Don't worry about it only being faint, I think it's the progression that matters so if its darker in 48 hours then you can safely hope it's a sticky baby.


----------



## Munchkin30

Congrats Arabelle, I can definitely see lines!! And Annie I can see a line on the 10dpo on my phone so it must be getting stronger. Congrats both!!


----------



## celine

Cnfrats arabelle and annie i def see faint lnes on both!
Munchkin i think you are more fertile for 6m after mc...so fx november will be our month


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey guys!
How's everyone doin? 

I'm currently CD12 after a MC, I've an abundance of CM today, not EW, but cloudy/creamy... I think I might be gearing up to O!!! 

I've told DH that I've no idea what's in store for us this month, and that I might be giving him a hours notice for BDing, he's grand with that! 

Then again I might now O at all, I can usually pinpoint O by EWCM, usually on cd 19/20/21 (ish), so it appears to be kicking off a little early this month! 

I've ordered 2 twin packs of ClearBlue Digi's, 25 IC's, 30 OPKs and a BBT thermometer, and preseed!! 

So far I got the preseed, ClearBlues and the ICs!!!!


----------



## celine

Sofaqueen how annoyng the opks havent arrived for you yet!


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine how's your dd? Mine finally ate a meal this evening, her to is still 39.1 though which Is a bit scary! X


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - so sorry about your BFN. I am glad you aren't too upset but I agree it must be total rubbish about being more fertile After an m/c! I feel downright tired of this whole thing. If I don't get pregnant this month, I may lose all hope. 

Annie - yay for a faint positive! I can see the line on 10 DPO but nothing on 9 DPO so I'd say it's safe to say it's definitely darker today! Good luck! Hope it gets even darker tomorrow! 

Arabelle - that looks like a very dark line to me so no idea what you are worried about. Congratulations! You must be so excited. 
Edit: I didn't see the IC before but still wouldn't worry. You might have implanted later. Hopefully it darkens for you tomorrow. 

Garfie - sorry your cycle is a total let-down. :( I hope AF just hurries up and shows up for you. 

Sofa - I hope your body waits to O until the OPKs arrive, but sounds great that your body is gearing up to move on. 

AFM - had another dream I was pregnant last night. My mind must really be getting anxious for this to happen already! AF has pretty much cleared up but DH won't be around to BD until Monday night. I am only CD6 though so that is okay.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies, just popping in on my mobile, away at mil for a birthday ATM.hoping you might have some insight for me! I expected my cycle to go back to 28 days after a 21 day cycle after mc. So when I started to notice faint opk lines at cd 9 and cd 10 I assumed it would take a bit longer to get a + opk. However today at cd 11 there's nothing there. My chart did show a temp dip yesterday, and a rise today, though not higher than other temps..... We have been so busy and spent last night with my niece in and out of our room all night do didn't manage to bd till tonight. So question is... Is it poss I missed an early surge sometime in the last day or so? And might bd'ing tonight have caught it? Or otherwise is it poss to have varying levels of lh before a true surge? I really hope I didn't surge as that would put me back on another very short cycle :( thanks in advance! X


----------



## Literati_Love

It's definitely possible you could have ovulated on cd10 and missed the dark positive. I suppose the only way to find out is to wait and see if your temps continue to go up. It definitely occasionally happens where you start to get an LH surge and then your body fails to ovulate so then it tries again a few days later. Let's hope that is the case for you this time. Did you have any other signs such as fertile CM and ov pains to indicate ovulation was sneaking up on you? I hope you didn't miss it. <3


----------



## celine

Im no chat expert but i too had faint opk then nothing, hopefully your surge was last night mesning you would ovulate today cd11 and that egg can live up to 48 hours so you are in with a chance...can anyone back me up in my theory?


----------



## Literati_Love

I think an egg can only last 12- 24 hours but if the positive was yesterday and she oved today then yes BDing tonight could have still caught it!


----------



## celine

Literati is right :)


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks ladies! Very helpful. I'll see what temps say tomorrow. LL I did notice Ewcm yesterday and a bit the day before and then gone back to sticky today. Ah well, nothing I could do about the situation! Thanks for all your help! Hope everyone's doing well, hope to read your posts properly when I get back x


----------



## 3Minions

I got what appears to me to be a pos opk this morning. Does that mean bding tonight and tomorrow night might catch it?


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, 3 minions, you will probably ovulate tomorrow at some point! Good luck fitting the BDing in!


----------



## slg76

Hi Ladies. I'm just jumping in here. I'm a little premature as I am still waiting to bleed from my mmc. Me and hubby are anxious to get started ttc again. My fertility doctor is on board with that and says there is no reason to wait. It's been 3 weeks since baby stopped developing. My doctor offered Cytotec or vacuum aspiration. Any thoughts on which one would have a shorter recovery and put my body back to normal faster? 

3minions: good luck catching that egg tonight!


----------



## RachelLynda

slg76 said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm just jumping in here. I'm a little premature as I am still waiting to bleed from my mmc. Me and hubby are anxious to get started ttc again. My fertility doctor is on board with that and says there is no reason to wait. It's been 3 weeks since baby stopped developing. My doctor offered Cytotec or vacuum aspiration. Any thoughts on which one would have a shorter recovery and put my body back to normal faster?
> 
> 3minions: good luck catching that egg tonight!

So sorry for your loss. If you're sticking around you'll notice I come in and out as I'm not technically TTC anymore :/ 
As far as I'm aware I took Cytotec. I didn't ask what I was taking I just wanted it over with so I to this day don't know what I took but the pill looks right. I don't know if mine was as short and not as painful as I believe mine was part natural. I bleed for around 10 days on and off, two days of heavy bleeding the rest was lighter if not the same as my normal AF. As far as pain was concerned it wasn't anything I couldn't deal with without a hot water bottle and pain killers, it felt like a very painful AF but it was easy to bare. After the first two days bleeding stopped and started for 8 days, some days I felt as if I didn't even need a pad but played it safe. After that I had a 34 day cycle(including the bleeding) and now I have my first AF, it's different to my pervious ones but I've heard everyone's AF changes after a MC. 
If I was you I'd pick the one you felt most comfortable with and helped your body heal its best not just in the quickest time, I could have gone down the surgery route which Drs told me was quicker as such but I choose not to as I didn't feel comfortable with having, as I saw it, unnessacary surgery. I found the emotional part harder than the physical.
I'm sorry if I've repeated myself and I'm sorry for your loss (can't remember if I've already said this as I'm on my phone!) 
Hope my rambling a have helped!


----------



## boodley

Literati Love  I know theres loads written about being more fertile after mc, but (as usual) I read up on this in the medical journals to satisfy my own curiosity  they say that the benefits come from elevated progesterone, which goes down pretty quickly after a miscarriage, so the benefits dont last more than a couple of weeks. It seems to be more an urban legend than fact. I dont want to take away hope from anyone  there are lots of cases where it does happen quickly. But I also think that we shouldnt put undue pressure on ourselves  it cant help with things. Says the woman that wants to be pregnant NOW. Overall, it takes an average of 6 months to get pregnant  so plus or minus either side of that. 

I know after my last mmc it took six months before my body returned to normal  my cycles were all over the place and my CM was really scant. May was the first month I felt like things were back to optimal conditions, and that was the month I got my next BFP, exactly 6 months after the previous EPRC. I suppose what Im trying to say is that we have to give ourselves time to recover too. Not that I follow my own advice in any way! So we have to stay positive that itll happen soon, but if its any comfort to remove the pressure from it happening straight away, take what you want from this. 

IAW  I cried reading your post too. I cant imagine seeing that heartbeat  how amazing it must be!!! In fact, crying again thinking about it. Im really happy for ya, and hope everything keeps going really well. Embrace that sickness  maybe its a strong sign for good things. 

Celine  a friend told me recently that her reflexologist told her that a warm tummy was helpful for encouraging sticky beans  she used to sit with a warm hot water bottle on her stomach during the tww  and says that this was the month she got her BFP. Dunno if theres anything at all in that, but thought Id share 

Arabelle  dunno if its any help, but I got nothing on testing until a faint BFP at 14DPO, and my HCG levels were going great at 5 ½ weeks when my doctor checked. Theres something there on those tests, and its early yet!! Stay positive xx

Munchkin  sorry about the negative  but as they say, it aint over till the fat lady sings. Sometimes the BFPs dont arrive till a few days after AF is due. Otherwise, it's nearly time to get busy for the next round - maybe that will be the magic one! 

Elizabean  hoping the time flies in til your appointment, and that you get that little rhythm up on the screen too!! 

Annie  really hoping this is it for you! What a lot of success in recent months on this thread  makes me hopeful! I can defo see something in the bottom of your last tests.

SLG76  this is a really hard one to answer. I took both routes  immediate ERPC one time, waiting/Cytotec another time. To be honest, both took about the same amount of time in the long run. The Cytotec didnt work for me, so I ended up having to have another ERPC anyway; thats a risk you take, but for lots of people that doesnt happen and it all works fine. I chose Cytotec the second time coz I thought it would be a quicker and less invasive route to recovery. You have to go with your gut on this  there is no right answer. There is some research out there that says Cytotec is less successful when bleeding hasnt already started naturally. Talk to your doctor  they might help you weigh up the risks/benefits. 

Re. alcohol  I live in Ireland, so its definitely noticed here if you dont have a drink!! In fact, I was out last night, and had brought the car  I got two sarcastic nods from people who dont know what has been going on for us. If only they knew! Ive also had two big so, you dont have any children yet comments, which kills me. Can you say well, actually, I have two children, but theyre not here with us. 

AFM (OK, this is really funny to me  I actually dont know what the letter M stands for!! But you all write it, so Im doing the same) 
AF IS HERE!!!!!!!!! Ive never been so delighted to have a visit from the witch. TALK ABOUT RELIEF!!!!!!! She showed up on Thursday. My temps dipped three days before that, with no sign of AF  well, I thought my body was completely broken and lost all faith in my ability to sense what was going on for myself. Im so relieved. I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. Finally we can get back to TTC. It might take ages, Im aware of that. But its good to be back in that place. Going to take a pregnancy test again on Monday to check that they're negative - I'd hope it would be!!! Madness, OVing and getting AF while still reading positive on those tests :dohh:

Ill never forget my two little beans. My husband is drawing two amazing pictures for us to remember them by. But Im ready to have a baby that I can hold in my arms. Third time lucky, all going well. Watch out, bed youre in for some use!! :sex:

Hope youre all doing well, ladies. Virtual group hug to all who come on here :hugs:

Bxxx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Lots going on and just doing a quick check before I run out again.

Munchkin - sorry for you BFN. Glad you are handling it well though.

Celine - yes a warm tummy helps. My acupuncturist focuses on keeping the tummy warm while ttc and Mayan Fertility Massage does the same. Caster oil packs with a heating pad or hot water bottle are great as well but you need to stop using them after ovulation.

Annie and Annabelle - looks like some positives are working their way to the surface! Congrats!!!

Boodley - congrats of AF and thank you.

Linny, Garfie and Literati - I am going to have to reread your posts soon so see where you are at.

Elizabean - how are you feeling?

AFM - still feeling sickly in the evenings but not too bad yet. No vomiting. I seem to be really cold when others are not and have been since the TWW. The snow is not helping but I love to see the mountains covered in white. Tried to do a little hike today but was just too exhausted so took a walk around town instead. DH is making me soup and warm happy foods b/c that is all I want. I think I have started to have some cravings - oj this morning and I really want eggs and veggies tomorrow morning but who knows what I will want when I wake up.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Oh - slg76 - when I worked in reproductive help I assisted hundreds of women through miscarriages, both via medicine and d&c. D&Cs are more invasive but they tend to have faster healing times and higher satisfaction (if you can call it that) rates. D&c's about 92% of women were happy with their decision, medication about 78% were. A d&c has a 1% chance of complication such as retained tissue. They say uterine puncture is also 1% but it's actually much less. Medication has about a 10% chance of retained tissue which would then be followed by a d&c. (Some places say that it's a 5% chance but that just is not accurate.) For my MMC I really wanted a d&c and my doc refused. I did have retained tissue and ended up in and out of the hospital every-other day for 2 weeks before I finally had a d&c. I switched docs after that mess.

Although most women believe that medication is easier on the body it's not. The uterus goes through a lot of turmoil and gets fairly swollen. So they are similar in that respect.

Having assisted all of these women, see this first hand, this is why I would always choose a d&c. When that option was taken from me I should have switched doc immediately but there are only 2 docs here and I was afraid to go to a man. Turns out the man is much better.

Feel free to PM me if you want more information.


----------



## Elizabean

Annie and Arabelle, congrats on the lines! 

Munchkin im sorry this wasn't your month. Hugs x

Celine I hope your daughter is OK after her fall. Your son sounds so sweet, Good in a crisis! How far into the TWW are you now?

Boodley, congrats on AF! I know what a relief it is after waiting for what feels like an eternity. 

I know what you mean about the looks and comments if you're not drinking, Australian culture is similar. We went to dinner at a friends last night and somehow I got away with drinking ginger ale while dh was accused of not drinking when he had vodka and soda! It helped that we live 45mins away so someone had to drive.

Wonder, I have been cold lately, even though we have been having really hot days lately. its getting to 37celcius today (around 98 Fahrenheit I think) and its only mid spring! I have to leave my office most days to sit outside and thaw out!
Your cravings sound healthy! I'm desperate for some Thai noodles, hopefully I will get some today. I'm the same as you, on and off nausea but no vomiting yet. I feel like its coming though.

Sorry I missed some people, I'm on my tablet so it's hard to keep up. Will catch up during the week...


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning all! What a busy night it's been on this thread. 

Sig76 I had a mmc at 12 weeks, no sign if bleeding before my standard 12 week scan. Baby measured. 8+6. I was given the choice if waiting for it to happen naturally or taking the pills, they didn't offer d and c because they said it was better psychologically to go through it? I wasn't so sure but having taken the pills I see what they mean. For me they admitted me to hospital for the day with my oh and apart from a couple of hard moments (when my waters went) it really wasn't bad physically. Not too much pain and I passed the baby and saw it was just a little blob the size of a walnut , no arms or legs or head and didn't look like a baby. That really helped me seeing what I was dealing with. I bled for about a week . It slowed then started up. 3 days after passing the baby I passed the placenta which I was surprised about.

I read a couple of posts where people said it was safe to start ttc immediately after pills but to wait a month after d and c because the uterus had lost more lining but I'm not sure if that's true! 

Generally on here women are happy with whatever decision they make and tend to think theirs was the best one. It's only on the odd case where someone has not been given a choice and they had a bad experience where they regret the way it happened so feel confident in your instincts xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Annie and Arabelle are you testing again today? I want to see more pics !!

Boodle congrats on AF . Lovely to feel a bit more back to normal!

Elizabean and itsawonder so pleased all seems to be going well for you and you both seem happy and pretty relaxed. It gives me confidence that when I do get my bfp I might allow myself to enjoy it a bit.

Celine hope the 2ww is going ok for you so far!


----------



## Munchkin30

3minions and linnypops hope you have been busy ;)

Garfie what's going on honey?

Literati the dreams sound good! Hopefully this means something! This month I had lots of dreams about AF coming so looks like I was properly right on that one !

Boodley AFM is As For Me but I am intrigued as to what you thought A F stood for if not that?? Thank you for your positivity too . There's always a teeny bit of hope before AF appears!

AFM I'm 14dpo and AF hasn't arrived yet . It usually arrives first thing on 14dpo. It's only once appeared on 15dpo and a couple of times on 13dpo so I'm expecting her today. Although I was a bit unsure of my ov date as I had a pretty much positive opk on cd12 and a high on the monitor but the stick looked like a peak one but I didn't peak til the next day when I had what I though we're very strong ov pains but I could've oved the second day of my peak which would be good because for me oving on cd13 would be very strange, I've inly ov'd as early as cd14 once in 3 years! 
I'm hoping AF does turn up quickly today or I will start raising my hopes again :( I had enough creamy cm yesterday to keep checking AF hadn't started but today I'm dry as anything . Wish I could remember what usually happens! Oh well , knicker watch for me today ;)


----------



## Munchkin30

And it doesn't help that fertility friend says this today!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww munchkin that's just cruel of ff if you're not! Hope she comes quick if AFs coming... but you never know!

Sig I'm sorry for your loss, but this place is really good for picking you up on your down days. I started bleeding at 12 1/2 weeks and had a scan at 13 weeks and found I'd lost the baby a few weeks earlier, I opted for the natural route and ended up bleeding too heavily so was admitted to hospital put on an iv and they tried to remove it manually, while I had gas and air and pethidine. It didn't work and a scan the next day was pretty much the same as it had been the week before so they got me in for an emergency erpc. My hpt was negative the following week. Next time I'd go straight for the erpc. Although I hope there is no next time!

My tesco test from today (bottom) does have a line but I don't know if it's dark enough. It was darker for my chemical. I'm 11dpo today and the other test is my bfn from 2 days ago, just for comparison.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Annie. Post a pic of the test. Don't worry about how dark it is at this stage. You're so early lots of women don't get their bfps for ages after the stage you're at! Relax x


----------



## Anniebobs

I've just added it to my post, I meant to but pressed submit too early!


----------



## garfie

Morning Chatty Ladies

Slg76 - Welcome hun sorry you find yourself here - I have had both natural m/c and DNCs. I think it is personal choice as well what feels right at that time you can read everyones story to help you choose but at the end of the day hun its your body and just like every pregnancy is unique so is every m/c - good luck hun go with your instincts - we will be there to support you whichever route you choose:hugs:

Annie - Wow congrats hun :happydance: 3rd time lucky deff - how are you feeling today hun

Munchkin - Aw it's so crap when our bodies through us a curve ball:dohh: god knows mine has thrown me more than one this cycle and I will be pleased to say goodbye to it:growlmad: Hope you get an answer one way or another:hugs:

Boodle - It's a bitter sweet moment when she arrives - but pleased to know your body is getting back to normal:happydance:

IAW - How are you feeling today - what is your craving:winkwink:

Elizabean - When is your next scan hun:happydance:

Celine - How far are you in the TWW now?:hugs:

AFM - I'm getting a bit p''''' off at this cycle - I am now on CD 27 and not got a clue what is happening - so yesterday I took the children to a local fair and even went on some rides oh and yes had a nice glass of :wine: with a takeaway after as well!!!!! I am so confused by this cycle if I haven't already O it aint gonna happen this month as hubby is away now and we haven't BD since Thursday:cry: In my heart and head I have already wrote this month off:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## boodley

:blush: Oh dear, I'm embarrassed now :blush: 
Seeing as AFM was usually followed by info on when people were in their cycles, I thought the AF bit meant 'Aunt Flo'-something; my best guess was Aunt Flo Monitoring, but I thought that sounded a bit wrong for some reason :blush:


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie you've been in this position a few times, if your temps go up again then you could have oved. I hope this cycle comes to an end for you one way or another, must be so frustrating :hugs: you do right just enjoying yourself, if it turns out you do get pg then great but if not then you've not put your life on hold for it.

I was hoping for a darker line so I don't really know what to think. I feel fine, I've had a bit of lower backache on and off since ov and usually I only get that right before AF. I'm still not convinced I'm pg. But obviously I've worked out my due date :haha: I'm thinking of ways to give dh a digi test for his birthday on Tuesday if I am. This is the first time I've managed to keep my testing quiet for more than a day!


----------



## Anniebobs

Haha boodley that made me laugh! Took me a while to suss out all the b&b lingo too!


----------



## Linnypops

Ah well my temps dipped again today. I have no more opks with me, so I have no idea. I am having cramping pains, a bit like pre - af and my cervix has moved right up....seeing as I obviously didn't o yesterday, is it normal for lh to go up and down before a true surge?


----------



## garfie

Linny - Can you put your chart up so we can stalk hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Ladies

So now I get the darkest OPK - wish I could put a pic up - hope this means I am going to get a short surge as hubby is away and nothing has happened since Thursday:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Oh no garfie! Where is he?
Im supposedly 4 dpo..
Munchkin if FF is asking you t test....maybe i quick one wouldnt hurt?
Annie u are being so good to keep this quiet! How are u gonna tell dh exactly? Digi?


----------



## garfie

Celine - Just away with business - bloody typical eh:cry:

Munchkin - I agree but there again I am a POAS addict :winkwink:

4DPO so when are you testing Celine?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

celine said:


> Oh no garfie! Where is he?
> Im supposedly 4 dpo..
> Munchkin if FF is asking you t test....maybe i quick one wouldnt hurt?
> Annie u are being so good to keep this quiet! How are u gonna tell dh exactly? Digi?

I didn't wanna be the first to say it but I agree :test: munchkin!

It's because I don't quite believe it yet after what happened last month. This month does feel different though, but I don't think ill believe it till I see it on a digi. Plan is to take it on Tuesday then I think ill pop it in a box for DH and give it to him with all his other birthday presents. I just hope it's positive!


----------



## 3Minions

Garfie, I was just reading the last page.... What's the difference between a long surge and a short one? And happy Thanksgiving to any other Canadians out there!


----------



## garfie

3minions - I used to get my POS OPK and then it would go NEG quite quick and I would have had the temp spike, so showing O had taken place:happydance:

So in theory if the last time was Thursday (pm) and I O today - I would still be in with a chance however if I didn't show a temp spike until say Tuesday or later and the last time was Thursday my chances are becoming less and less if not downright impossible:cry: as hubby is away for next few nights:growlmad:

So I hope I show a quick surge but who knows with my body this month.

I am still trying to put up pic:dohh:

So where are you in your cycle hun?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Right this is the 3rd time I've written thus post now. Stoopid internet.

Annie it is faint but I didn't get a bfp with my dd til 13dpo and many women don't have pos at that stage. Go on tell us your due date?? I work it out on about cd2 every month (22nd June by the way ;)

Garfie our bodies are stupid sometimes. Sorry it's not clearer. If you ov ASAP you might still be in? I promise I have considered freezing it before :rofl: but enjoy the wine. I've given up on the not drinking thing. We all test so early that I figure if my body doesn't know I'm oreggers it can't do any harm!

Boodley that's funny. I think that's what it should be!!

Annie, Garfie and celine you're all evil! You should be telling me to not test for at least another week and that my dates are out and not to get my hopes up! I won't test today as it wouldn't be fmu and after my stark bfn yesterday there's no way it'll be anything but! I should wait til Tuesday at least as my dates could easily be off but I might test tomorrow to stop me getting my hopes up. It really is mean. I've been so good all month not symptom spotting or getting my hopes up and I wasn't even too bothered about my bfn. But now there's no AF and I'm getting pregnancy symptoms today for the first time grr. I feel a bit nauseous, dizzy, faint, my boobs hurt and I'm in a surprisingly good mood! Please don't let me get my hopes up ladies :( my dates were probably out and I'll get AF tomorrow like clockwork and feel like a fool again :(I'm probably just imagining it all again.


----------



## arabelle

Munchkin don't feel foolish. Our minds play terrible tricks on us. It is amazing what you can think you feel symptom-wise when you want something to be true. It doesn't help that pms symptoms are pretty much the same as pregnancy symptoms. It's especially difficult when you've been ttc for a while, and even more so through loss. My first cycle ttc, I was certain I was pregnant. I felt all sorts of symptoms, and shared them with my husband. I felt so ridiculous when I found out I wasn't. I had a super long cycle (50 days) when I expected 31, and starred at stark white pregnant tests while I was 'late'. I think everyone here has experienced symptom spotting, or worse, phantom symptoms. It's just your mind trying to help your body along :) I'm sorry AF is late, but if you don't wake up to her tomorrow, maybe a test will help you relax. Answers either way always help me, even if it's not what I want to hear.


----------



## 3Minions

I am currently hoping that the second dark line on my opk disappears today ;).


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Arabelle :) have you tested again today? X


----------



## Munchkin30

Right I've changed my ticker on ff to assume I ov'd on day 2 of my peak instead of the day of my ov pains and the day after my first pos opk. So now I'm 13dpo and no longer late for AF. Hurrah!


----------



## Anniebobs

Sorry munchkin, we are evil :haha: slapped wrists all round! You are only 13dpo so they're probably AF symptoms, she will show tomorrow. I'm not going to say anything about the alternative! :hugs: I hope you get an answer tomorrow anyway.

Due date would be 25th June :happydance:


----------



## Anniebobs

And yay for possible ovulation 3minions! Hope you've been busy!

Garfie I really hope this is finally it for you, you'd still be in with a shot.


----------



## arabelle

Tested with a cheapo strip again today. Line is darker, but still very faint. It appeared immediately, so I don't think it's an evap. Tomorrow I'll do a clear blue again and maybe a first response. I went out and bought a first response because I think there is something wrong with the clear blue - there is a line horizontally across the test field on the new test, I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be empty. Has anyone had this? I don't like the blue dye cross tests, but they were a good deal at Costco!
 



Attached Files:







14 dpo.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Munchkin30

Arabelle the tests look pretty good for me remember you've not even missed a period yet. In crazy baby and bump land everyone tests so early we expect the child to be potty trained by the day AF is due but in the real world you shouldn't even assume a bfp til after AF is due. You are pregnant!! 

Annie thank you. Not what I want to hear but definitely what I need to hear! I just need to get tomorrow without going crackers. AF probably will turn up tomorrow morning like clockwork.


----------



## arabelle

Thanks Munchkin. Rationally, I know that a faint test before AF is due is reasonable, should be due tomorrow...my ticker is off by one day, but I don't think I can relax unless I see a nice dark positive. Hopefully tomorrow morning is better!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hopefully it will reassure you but remember a line is a line and there's no such thing as a bit pregnant!

AFM (or Aunt Flow Monitoring as we call it now :haha:) AF has finally appeared. I had bad cramps an hour ago so I've taken a load of painkillers and have a glass of wine in hand! I'm a bit grumpy but not too gutted. I'll call tomorrow CD1 so bring on cycle 3!! Hopefully nobody else will be joining me tomorrow x


----------



## celine

Oh no munchkin! 

Anniebobs my sons due date was june 25th <3 he arrved bang on due date. Sadly this year i mc-ed on that day which sucked but still its a brilliant edd! 

Aunty Flo monitoring hehe, i dont know if i truely ovulated during that surge...since this is cycle 0 i will never know so im not betting anything and not at all optimistic. In fact after two mc in a row perhaps af might do me good...if im in for a chance great but im not hopeful. Should be 4/5dpo etc.


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww munchkin it's crap she turned up but at least it didn't drag out for you.

And arabelle we're in the same position, I'm thinking about taking a digi tomorrow just to stop all the second guessing!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ladies. I've just got to believe that it WILL happen and my turn will come. That's why it's so lovely seeing the ladies with bfps and knowing it IS possible. 
Would itsawonder elizabean Arabelle and Annie mind me putting the bfps on the thread title now we've collected a few! And celine your bfp still counts too but obviously if anyone doesn't want me to put their bfp up I totally understand. My only really gutting thing about thus cycle is now I won't have a bfp in time for my dds birthday and I won't be past 12 weeks by Christmas. Oh well. If I get bfp next month I'll be last 12 weeks in time for my previous due date.


----------



## Anniebobs

Celine I bet that'll be such a bittersweet day for you now :hugs: it is a lovely EDD though. 

Eeek Munchkin that makes it so real! I don't know... yeah just do it. I had a BFP last month anyway so if this one goes tits up too it still happened!


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - Aw hun sorry she came - but at least you are no longer in limbo land and it looks like you are back to normal cycles? Enjoy your wine:hugs:

Arabelle/Annie - Are you both taking a digi tomorrow - how exciting:happydance:

Celine - I still have no idea where I am in my cycle - so come on Aunty Flo Minitoring let me get this cycle over and done with:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - so sorry AF arrived.

Arabelle and Annie - Your lines are looking good. Can't wait to see them get darker! Congrats!

Garfie - Sorry you're having an awful cycle.

AFM- I'm off to celebrate Thanksgiving with my family so won't be on much today. No news over here anyway.


----------



## garfie

My pic at last!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Munchkin30

That's pretty strong garfie ! Just remind me which is the control line? 

I am enjoying the wine tonight! Dd has gone to bed on her own for the first time in a week . She's lots better so I made her stay upstairs instead if coming down with us tonight. I was a bit mean but really need my own space tonight.

Oh has also said it's ok to post about the mc on my Facebook page on Tuesday, international miscarriage day. I really wanted to so now I just need to think very carefully about the wording.... AF not in full flow yet, just had a bit when I wiped earlier. I'm praying AF will he back to normal this month , the last 2 afs have been super heavy :(


----------



## boodley

Ha!! Well I'm glad I've coined a new term - at least I can say I've made one point of difference on here :awww: What a stoopid-head :shrug:

Garfie - that looks super strong!! You're still in with a chance from Thursday! My OH works shifts, so I know how annoying it is when timings don't work out - grrr. 

Munchkin - Aww, was really hoping for you. We'll be close enough together this cycle so - only a few days in it. Don't know what's going to happen me with OV - but DH is off next weekend (so that'll be CD9 onwards) - and it's his birthday - he won't know what's hit him :winkwink:

Digi-testers: GOOD LUCK!! Though I think you're both looking good. So lovely to be around good news 

'Auntie Flo Monitoring' this end: Well, she's still here. I write this, glass of vino in hand - that's one benefit of not being pregnant this cycle :wine: I do love wine.......Particularly French wine......mmmmh

As for Tuesday - I really want to do something too yet also want to preserve my privacy. There are a good few ppl I'm friends with on FB that I'm not actually 'friends' with - I wouldn't want them to know my business. My plan is to change my picture to two candles for the day. Not to say anything more than that. Those who know, will know what it means. To those who don't: it's just two candles. 

This makes me think: In Glasnevin Cemetry in Dublin there's a monument to the miscarried babies buried in their angels plot - it says:

_I did not die young
I lived my span of life
Within your body
And within your love. 
There are many 
Who have lived long lives
And have not been loved as me. 
If you would honour me
Then speak my name
And number me among your family. 
If you would honour me
Then strive to live in love
For in that love I live. 
Never ever doubt
That we will meet again. 
Until that happy day
I will grow with god
And wait for you. _

So I'm striving to live in love, and to number my pregnancies among my family, in ways that I can. I definitely want to do something on Tuesday. 

Any other thoughts???


----------



## celine

Oh i totally forgot it was tomorrow..i dont want to annouce anything..yet last year i posted in honour of friends who have had to go thru it. So i hooe to post something in their honour which ppl closest to me will know...


----------



## penguin1

what a lovely poem. thank you for sharing boodley. sorry I haven't been on here much. I've been working all weekend and will be working till Thursday. went to the apple orchard with my dd and dh this afternoon after work. what a lovely day we had! found some hot dog flavored potato chips at the store! Lol
garfie- sorry that you are having such a hard time with your cycle. hope something happens so you know what us going on. 

good luck with the testing ladies! 

munchkin- enjoy some time not having to worry about having a drink!


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning ladies. After all my positivity I've woken up feeling a bit rubbish :( I just don't know why it's not happening and whether it ever will :( I ov fine, we hit ov every month with a few chances at the right time, I'm not overweight or ill , my Lp is fine, I've been pregnant before, I'm still young(ish) so I don't get what's missing? 

I think I just expected to get pregnant quickly every time. 
My mum always said she got pregnant whenever she wanted immediately with no problem, never had a miscarriage, and my sister seems the same, so I expected it to be easy for me too but it's just not :(

I got pregnant with my dd in 3 cycles and to me that's reasonable , I think we messed up the timing on one of the cycles anyway, with my last pregnancy it took 5 and I'm now on my 4th cycle (including the post mc one) for this time so it looks like we're heading the same way. What are we doing wrong?? Why isn't it happening?? 

When I saw threads on here for women wanting their bfp before their due date I used to think 'yeah obviously I'll be well pregnant by my due date' but now it seems a real possibility we'll still be trying by then . My sis has a baby due 13th December, they should've been 5 weeks apart. At this rate I could easily not be pregnant by the time her baby has been born and that is really hard. 

I've been really strong this month but it's a constant battle not to just crack up :( I'm heading towards a 3 yr age gap with my dd now which wasn't this plan but what if it's more like 4, 5 or more?? It's the old old story, everyone else seems to pop then out at the drop of a hat! The problem is expectation , I always thought I was one of those people so it's really hard that I'm not.

Sorry to rant.


----------



## jelly tots

Hiya, sorry I've been mia for a while. Looks like my cycle is sorting itself out. Ff & ovufriend both put me at 3dpo. Hoping I ov'd sooner when my opk were +ve a week ago. Think I'm out though if I am 3dpo as not dtd since last weekend. Oh well. Will wait and see. To be honest I'd be quite happy to see af right now after all the messing about I've had.


----------



## garfie

Aw Munchkin - sorry you are feeling so rubbish hun - BIG :hugs:

You have to believe it will happen hun otherwise what chance have the likes of me got:cry: 5 m/c and the wrong side of 40 :dohh:

You will get there hun - we all will (although it looks like I will be joining you in a few days according to my temps) Trying to O once a month is painful enough - but really this many times:wacko:

I have my special candle holder - so I have put that up as my profile pic on FB - I don't know how to put it on here as my avatar - might see if I can work it out.

Hope your day gets better and just for the hell of it to confuse me even more I will be POAS OPK of course - nearly ran out this month:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks garfie :hugs: we all just have to believe it will hallen and know we'll cope if we don't. I know I'll come out of my down day like I always do but I'm so annoyed if has to happen at all :( my dd and oh are still asleep and I've been wide awake since. 6.30 googling stuff to try and work out what's going wrong. :( oh just doesn't seem to worry about it and I don't know how he does it!

Let me know what your opk says today. In some ways it would be good for you if AF dud arrive because at least you'd have a reset on your cycle. Are you taking any supplements to regulate it? I've been taking agnus castus which I think has been good but I'm stopping taking it this cycle in case it's messing with my healthy hormone balance x


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - I have been taking Folic acid (always) vit B6 (always) baby aspirin (As recommended by MW) Vit D (this month) Fish Oil (This month) GFJ (stopped that far to early this month:dohh:)

Yes I am now getting fed up of getting excited about O only to have another drop in temperatures - this has never ever happened before:shrug: the whole time I have temped - I reckon I haven't Od and should get a break through bleed soon :wacko: I keep getting cramps/sore boobs as if Im O but my temps say otherwise:cry: Maybe this will be an annovulatory cycle:growlmad:

I have managed to change my avatar - in honour of our little angels (shame it's sideways on)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

I took the digi and got a big fat 'not pregnant'. I was fed up of line-watch anyway so am just going to wait and see if AF shows on Wednesday or Thursday. Feel like crying but am gonna get on with some work instead.


----------



## garfie

Annie - I hope it just means that your HCG is not high enough - digi are 50ml plus hun - BIG :hugs:

I agree try and keep yourself busy that's what I'm trying to do:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Today's opk -
Negative
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## celine

Garfie i have no idea what is happening in your cycle :( i bareky know whats happening in mine. I think like munchkin if i get af i will be so down :( i have had two healthy kids..what is wrong with me? But then i get my up dayes when i know i cant go back in time and get my under 3 year age gap so i focus on the pros on the 3+ age gap...

Annie i agree with the others about the hcg fx its hig enough for tomorrows special day. Have u taken another ic?


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie I don't know what to say, it has been such a confusing cycle for you. I just hope something definitive happens soon for you.

Celine no I took a morissons and thought I saw a faint line and so took a digi, both with smu. I think I'm kidding myself now, I'm just gonna wait. I'm just gonna tell dh about the tests today so I can get it off my chest and not ruin his birthday.


----------



## Munchkin30

Annie how many DPO are you?

Garfie It's so confusing but that was nearly positive so i'd say you're definitely surging, if that results in ov or not i don't know. I'm quite gratefully for AF rather than the confusion :(

Celine it's rubbish isn't it? I'm so grateful for my DD but it is still so hard knowing i was so close to having another and it was taken away. It just proves you can never ever plan. If i just knew it WOULD happen i could relax but right now i'm finding it hard to believe. My AF seems really heavy again, my body clearly hasn't sorted itself out hafter the miscarriage STILL :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie this probably isn't very helpful but have you done an HPT recently? Just a thought.


----------



## arabelle

I retested this morning (not digital) and the line was still faint. I'm feeling pretty negative about this, the line should be getting darker. I drank a lot of water before bed and was up 3 times in the night (totally unusual for me), so it was a bit less concentrated that typical fmu, but it should be darker than a faint line at 15 dpo. I'm heading out on a business trip in a couple days and I'm really not looking forward to dealing with a possible loss while away. Not to mention that a few coworkers constantly pester me about babies, and I have not and will not be sharing anything about pregnancy plans or loss with them. 

I have a blood requisition from my dr from after my mc that was unused (because hcg dropped quickly). So I might go tomorrow for a blood test (Thanksgiving here, so everything is closed today). Except if the levels are low, as expected, I'll need a second test and not sure if that will be possible while I'm gone.


----------



## celine

And another fb announcement..is it me or is everyone i lnow due when i was aka feb or april :(


----------



## slg76

boodley....i have to ask, what did AFM originally stand for?? You aren't the only one who didn't know :)

I understand about the anxiety of not knowing if you will ever get pregnant. I had no problems with dd but things have changed and now my fertility is pretty bad. My fertility Dr.'s comment when seeing my hormone levels was, "well, I've seen worse". Not very encouraging. I was so excited that my body got pregnant again but did always have a nagging feeling that something wasn't right. Hopefully my body can do it again and get it right. I also don't want a huge age gap between my kids, dd is just over 3 now.


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry Arabelle. I know it won't help but it really could be just because you were drinking so much water in the night. When i had my bfp with my dd i was continuously testing til someone told me to stop testing, so i just did a digi every week for 3 weeks to see if the numbers were going up and they were. People on here kept telling me to stop testing, a line is a line, and that's all the advice i can give you. It's just waiting again i suppose. Give it a couple of days (i know a couple of days is a lifetime) and test again with a digi xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine i'm so sorry :( luckily my facebook is fairly preggers lady free recently but i know it won't last. So horrid. And as we get closer to due dates (my first was january 22nd) it's getting worse. Massive :hugs:


----------



## arabelle

Sorry Celine. Facebook is a mine field for me these days too. Sorry you're having a tough day :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - in regards to your sad rant a couple pages ago, I know EXACTLY what you mean and second everything you said ( except I haven't had any kids before to let me know it's actually possible). I just don't understand how we could not get pregnant if we're definitely ovulating and our timing is always perfect and we've been pregnant before! I don't think it's anything we're doing wrong, but I just don't get it and I feel so discouraged. I also feel like everyone expects me to be pregnant already because they either know about the m/c (the downside of telling people is they know you are trying) or they think we've been married with no kids for long enough and should hurry up. I just want it to happen already and I'm tired of waiting and wondering what is wrong. 

My AFs are still extremely heavy as well (and mine have some major clotting) so I relate on that as well. Seems like our bodies still haven't healed somehow. 

Garfie - so sorry you're having such a frustrating cycle. 

Annie - so sorry about your negative digi. I do hope it's just too early to tell. Maybe wait til AF is due and test again?

Arabelle - sorry your lines are so faint. I do hope they get super dark tomorrow

Celine - sorry you know so many preggos. Thankfully I don't know too many right now but I dread the day when someone I know makes the announcement.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Literati. I am so grateful to have my DD and i thank my lucky stars every day for her and i feel bad moaning when so many haven't even got one baby yet :hugs: i know what you mean about people knowing you're trying and it taking ages but at the moment i don't care, i want people to know we wanted another baby soon, i don't want them to think we wanted a big gap and didn't want another yet, i want them to know i want to be a mummy again. I'm sick of AF already this month. My cycles used to be perfect, no PMS or period pain, average AF's with no problems, but my body just seems a bit messed up now :( damn mc :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Ugh, I hear you. :hugs: 

Please share with us when you figure out what you are going to say on your fb about national pregnancy & infant loss day. I wish I were brave enough to say something. 

On the bright side, you are only 6 days behind me on this cycle and perhaps we'll both get our July babies this cycle!


----------



## Munchkin30

I really really hope so Literati. I would be so happy. I don't see it as brave, i want people to know what happened which i think is pretty crazy but i've always told people stuff about my life, and i want peopel to know i shouldve have a baby in January :(


----------



## celine

Mnchkin youre right, i keep thinking m far enought from my due date but im thinking of april..mean while Feb 4th isn as far as it seems :(


----------



## Sofaqueen77

OPK.... What ya think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## slg76

sofa queen, that still looks neg to me. Maybe tonight or tomorrow it will darken up.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Cheers slg76, I've no idea what I'm doing with OPKs! I'm only CD14, and I usually don't O till CD20/21 (with loads of EWCM), so I'd say I'm a while off O yet!

How often should I do the OPK test, twice a day? 
Do I need to hold my pee? 

I'm such a dope! :haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

I tend to do 2 a day. You're not meant to use fmu but I do to see the progression . I find the 2pm or 10pm tests pick up the surge first. When the tests getting darker I start testing. 3 times a day. You're meant to hold your pee and not drink anything for 3 hours but when you're testing 3 times a day you'd die of dehydration or a uti!! I wee in a cup and if it's a decent colour I test it. I usually see a fade in pattern but that's not always the case . If the second line goes nearly as dark as the first then starts getting lighter again I think it's safe to assume the surge happened after the darkest opk . It's easy to miss it even if you're testing 3 times a day!


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies I think getting too cynical even for ttc after loss. I used to post on lots of the threads and be really supportive and encouraging to new ladies and now I just feel really bad :( there was a post I was reading earlier about ttc before AF and I just wanted to write. 'You might as well , it won't work anyway so no point worrying about it' obviously I didn't but that's really bad. It's just so hard seeing ladies full of hope like I was straight after my mc and knowing how hard it can be and how long it can/will take. I know I've just got cd1 blues but I'm getting really fed up. I want to help new ladies again but I can't help being cynical . I can admit that cos I know you ladies know me well enough now! X


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Munchkin30 said:


> Ladies I think getting too cynical even for ttc after loss. I used to post on lots of the threads and be really supportive and encouraging to new ladies and now I just feel really bad :( there was a post I was reading earlier about ttc before AF and I just wanted to write. 'You might as well , it won't work anyway so no point worrying about it' obviously I didn't but that's really bad. It's just so hard seeing ladies full of hope like I was straight after my mc and knowing how hard it can be and how long it can/will take. I know I've just got cd1 blues but I'm getting really fed up. I want to help new ladies again but I can't help being cynical . I can admit that cos I know you ladies know me well enough now! X

Massive :hugs: honey!


----------



## boodley

Hey Munchkin - so sorry that you're feeling down today. But not surprised!! This is a tough place to be. We can't be upbeat and positive all the time - I know I'm not. I have days of wondering if I'll ever have a baby, and feeling angry at myself for waiting so long to try (I'm 34 now). 

I don't think it's just cynicism. I work in a 'helping profession' and one of the things we're taught from day one is that it's really difficult to help someone when you're going through something yourself. Compassion fatigue! You need to save up some of that compassion for you right now, not worry about being able to give it out to others. It's hard to spread positivity when you're not feeling so positive yourself. After what I've been through, I was thinking of volunteering with a miscarriage support organisation - but then I realised that I'm nowhere near ready enough to do that - if I ever will be. It's waaaay too personal. You just can't do it without bringing your own situation into it in some way. 

Allow yourself to have the crappy days, and know that they're understandable, justified and even necessary. It's a sign of what a good Mum you must be, and how much love you had for that little baby and for a future one, when he/she comes along. If you didn't, you wouldn't feel it nearly as much. And I know from reading your posts that you've helped loads of people on here, me included. Probably more than you even know - so many times before I joined up here, I checked in anonymously and you get so much comfort from what people have posted. Then give yourself a break for not being able to do it right this minute. It'll come back, when it's ready. For now, let others help you a bit xxx :hugs:


----------



## boodley

slg76 - Glad I'm not the only one :) SEEMINGLY, it stands for 'As For Me,' but I'm always going to think of my own definition :winkwink:


----------



## slg76

munchkin...I'm sorry you are having a tough day! CD1 sucks! I think we all have bad days and it's to be expected. It seems impossible to remain hopeful all the time. There are a few threads I don't post in anymore because I feel like my story is just a downer for them. If it makes you feel any better I'm still in the middle of my mc and I'm not super hopeful about getting pregnant right away. Cynical already! If it happens great, but I won't be surprised if it doesn't. Hang in there. Things will likely seem better soon.


----------



## slg76

sofa,
Most people will say to test twice a day at least 8 hours apart. I only test once a day until the test looks almost positive and then I do two a day. It's probably not a bad idea to do two a day for this cycle until you get the hang of it. The test usually starts out with no second line or a very faint one. As you get closet to ovulation the line will get darker and darker. When the line is as dark as the control line it is considered a pos test. The next day it should fade away again. You will actually ovulate about a day after your surge. I try to have some time with hubby the day I get a positive so there are some swimmers in there waiting for the egg to drop. If you aren't sure about your tests just post another pic---I bet there are lots of self-trained OPK experts on here :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I totally know how you feel about being too cynical now and not being able to comfort people. I feel like that some days too. To be honest, what you wanted to reply to those people made me chuckle for quite some time - not because it was funny, but because it's how I feel too and I just relate to the cynicism so much. But hang in there. You *have* been a huge help to many of us and are very supportive and it is ok to have a few days where you can't be. Cd1 is the worst and I always end up having a meltdown. :hugs: you will get through this, get your beautiful rainbow baby, and then you will be able to say so many encouraging things to help people!


----------



## RachelLynda

_*Hope is a renewable option: If you run out of it at the end of the day, you get to start over in the morning.*_


----------



## 3Minions

Sorry you're having a rough day Munchkin. It could have been one of my posts.... I know it might not happen this month, but it might.... :). Hope tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## celine

Happy Angels day, for anyone whos had to carry their baby in their heart rather than in their arms

My hopefully crypic enough fb status.


----------



## garfie

Beautiful Celine :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine when I opened Facebook today my top. 2 posts were from you and my friend who was a massive support after my mc and had a mc herself. It was lovely to wake up to sharing! Your post was lovely xxx

This is what I posted in the end. . Rachel I hope you don't mind I borrowed your words :)


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - that's beautiful too:cry:

Ladies

I know I can share anything on here - so today I took Munchkin advice and did a HPT (I did one 7 days ago:haha:).

As you all know my chart is a mess:dohh:my temps are up slightly but I think this is because hubby left heating on:wacko:

OPKs aren't much help this month either for me

So does anyone know what it means when there is a line but it disappears - yep looks like my HPTs are also messing me about:cry:

I will put it up for you to see - but honestly now it looks like a BFN:cry:

Of course now Ive started I will have to keep POAS - oh and my OPK is deff POS again:dohh:

How great would it be to get a POS HPT on Angel Day - :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Nasty evap?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 15


----------



## celine

:shrug: i dont want to give fasle hope....i know a line is a line...anyone else see it?
Annie did u restest today?


----------



## Munchkin30

I see a line hon. My Evaps on ic have always been too faint to see on the picture. If I were you I'd ask for a blood test at the docs x


----------



## celine

I was so touched, a few of my fb peeps have shared my status <3
Oh gosh today a friend has confided she is ttc again :( she has two daughters already ages 1 and 2,5 and she is younge so she will be preggers quickly i bet...this is killing me inside.


----------



## Munchkin30

I've had 14 comments on mine already and all lovely. Some from ladies with their own angels. People in the real world do get it , even though it might not always feel like it. I'm very touched x


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi guys!
Hope everyone's doing okay today.. I feel more positive today weirdly enough, I'll probably feel worse later. I guess today it feels as if I'm part of something even if I knew a million people who'd been through this I'd still feel alone and today it just sort of showed me.. Well no I'm not alone there are plenty of people who have been through this and know how I feel. 
Munchkin - It's perfectly fine using them :) - That status is lovely, have you mentioned your mc on Facebook before or is this the first time? I can't bring myself to mention it for myself but I've written a little bit about others :)
Sorry I've been a bit MIA having a hard time with family and our wedding - just causing more problems than helping :/ 
I shall comment after this one with everyone else's replies! xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Celine - That's beautiful :) I know how you feel, everyone seems to be either pregnant or given birth. There are a lot of stay at mums and pregnant women who don't work (not being rude just in case it seems like it) so everytime I go into town all I see is pregnant women or babies :( Cried in Wilkinsons yesterdays as a women walked in with a pram and had a new born baby girl :/
Garfie - I don't want to get your hopes up etc. But I do see a line. Mine also disappeared but that was after about an hour. It was still there but I had to put it up to a light to see. Did it come up within the time and then disappear straight away?


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hi everyone :flower:

Just a quick one to update that at long last I have got my first real af since the start of august and I had a blood test this morning which I am hoping will show that my hcg has finally left the building - will find out in a couple of hours. Considering I was only just turning 5 weeks when this mc started my body has really dragged out the process. But still, I am now on cd3 and trying to feel positive about the next few months hopefully resulting in our rainbow bean :happydance:

Big love to you all - I very much enjoy reading all your updates and in a couple of days when I feel I have 'dealt' with things a bit better I will try my best to post more often xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Just a quick update (I've posted a long one in my journal) AF is due tomorrow so I haven't bothered testing again, I don't think I'm pregnant. But I'm ok with that now. It's dd and DHs birthdays today so we've been off having fun. Couldn't have come at a better time! And what a beautiful day for it, feeling very blessed today.


----------



## arabelle

Garfie I see a line. As long as it was there after 5 minutes when you're supposed to read it, I think that's all that matters. It's pretty hard to say when you don't know where you are at in your cycle. I've never had a disappearing line... but before I knew about evaps, I had an appearing line that fooled me for a while!


----------



## Anniebobs

I've just read back and caught up (I think!), munchkin and celine those are beautiful words. Glad it's helped you both to realise how much support is actually out there in the real world.

Garfie that certainly does look like a line to me, can you go in and get your hcg tested?

Ginger sorry AF showed but at least you can start to move on now, this is your body getting back to normal. Hopefully that rainbow bean will be with you soon.

Arabelle did you test again? How many days late are you now?

Who's next for testing? Anyone ovulating at the moment? Seems like most of us test around the same week each month! I seem to be following literati and munchkin each cycle!


----------



## 3Minions

I dunno Garfie.... But I'll keep my FX!


----------



## arabelle

I tested again this morning- same faint line. I'm heading off for a blood test. My family doc and an obgyn friend insist that hpt are not quantitative, but somehow I'm not finding this comforting. I should stop taking tests as Munchkin suggested.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi ladies. Been thinking of you all this morning.

Garfie - that looks like the first line that I got. The IC's barely got darker until I was about 14-15 dpo but a FRER showed up very dark on 12dpo. Even though the IC's read a lower HCG the lines are faint until your HCG is very high. I say wait two days and take a FRER. And GOOD LUCK!!!!

Arabelle - good luck at the doctors today. My fingers are crossed for you!

Munchkin - sorry you have been down but glad to see your FB post went well. You deserve all of the support you get (as does everyone here).

Annie - hoping AF doesn't show

Rachel - hope the wedding planning is going well. I know it's stressful but once your big day hits you will realize that all the planning and aggravation was worth it. I promise!

Ginger - glad AF is here. It's a great feeling when our bodies get back on track. I remember that being a huge day and a step toward forward progress.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine- beautiful post! Great that some people have shared. Sorry about your friend who is TTC

Munchkin - also a beautiful post. I am happy you got lots of supportive comments. 

Garfie - that definitely looks like a line and I NEVER can see squinters. I would run out and buy a FRER but that's just me. What a confusing month you have had! Good luck! 

Annie - sorry you have lost hope but glad you are feeling positive and had a good day. 

IAW- thanks for checking in 

Rachel - I am glad this day has made you feel more positive! 

Ginger - "congrats" on AF 

Arabelle - I hope your blood test has some comforting news. Good luck 

AFM - cd9 today. Kicked off the BDing last night. Had a great thanksgiving stuffing my face all weekend but now sad to be back to reality. No signs if fertility yet but guessing I will ov this weekend.
Edited to say: scrap that! Just had a bunch of watery CM so I guess I'm on my way!


----------



## slg76

Garfie, I never believe my bfps until I confirm them with a digital test. I feel that it takes all my wishful thinking out of the equation. Could you pick up a digital test today?


----------



## grace74

I just wanted to pop in here as I've been following this thread for a while. I've never posted in this forum before, although I've been reading it on and off since I was pregnant with my son who was born around the time Munchkin had her daughter. When I got pregnant again (sorry...) I checked in to see how some of the people I'd seen before were getting on and was so sad to hear that you had had a mc. Since then I've read this thread, and am getting a real insight into what it is like to go through this kind of loss. I've been in tears many times at seeing what you have all been through, and at the way you have become friends who are supporting each other through such difficult times.

I truly hope each of you gets the baby you are so desperately wanting. Please don't give up hope. I've heard of many people becoming pregnant in unlikely circumstances and there's no reason it can't happen for all of you too.

Sorry if this seems like an intruder coming in, I just wanted to let you know that you've each had quite an impact on me, and that I'm rooting for you all.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thank you for your kind an encouraging words, grace. It's nice to hear of an "outsider" who cares. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Grace - That is so kind of you such encouraging words for us all:hugs: we are quite a good group of BNB friends and we can discuss anything and everything we are there to pick each other up, encourage (sometimes to much :haha:) laugh, cry but most of all empathise with each as we have all been through one or more sad loss/es:cry:

AFM - I have been out with my sister (she never wants to see pg tests etc) so I showed her the pic and she bought me a digital :happydance: which is quite a step forward in our relationship:wacko: so I will test tomorrow with a Superdrug and try and keep my digi for the weekend (sorry ladies I have been here far to many times):cry: 

I was thinking this morning how lovely would it be to get a positive on Angel Day - let's hope this is it (although if it is) I warn you all now I will be a neurotic nervous wreck:haha:

Thanks for all your support ladies - I still can't see that it has happened (chart/temps/OPK etc) but I guess by tomorrow it will all become clear as mud:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## arabelle

Celine and Munchkin, those are really love fb words. I don't have the courage to post anything, but your words are lovely.


----------



## arabelle

Aww Garfie, if you become a neurotic nervous wreck, you'll be in good company ;)


----------



## boodley

Hi ladies, it's just 7pm, and I have my wedding candle lit here - thinking about my babies, and of all of your losses too. 

Took a hpt this morning, and finally got my negative after af. CD 6 now and ready to face the future, but with one eye on the past. 

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## celine

Thanks dor your sweet words grace :). I used to browse the mc once aopon a time when i first got pg cos i was paranoid but didnt have the guts to post here, it did make me so sad and so thankful for my son. 
I was a bit peed when on another of these ttc after loss threads someone who hadnt lost was giving advice about weather to ttc b4 af or not, not sure if i was right but it made me think well who do you think you are. 

Im sorry im feeling a bit bummed out :( mid tww, wondering how to feel, even if i get preg i will dread that first ultrasound :( 

I was having a few crappy days, lost house keys, breaking bowls you know how these things go. Then i had a few awesome moments with my kids. We ate dinner with two candles burning for Angels day, ok i ate and they procrastinated..not the best moment. 
Garfie im holding thumbs for you, we need more bfps in this thread xxx and you too annie xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww grace that's lovely, feel free to stalk / join in / cheer us on!

Boodley it's never good to see a bfn but if you see it as a turning point it helps.

Celine sorry you're having a rough day. It's been quite a rough couple of months hasn't it. :hugs: I hope the rest of this tww goes quick for you.

AFM, I'm exhausted! I've had a fab day celebrating dds birthday. Haven't had time to feel down about AFs imminent arrival.


----------



## Anniebobs

And garfie I can wait to see your test in the morning. I am cheering you on, we need a more bfps in here!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thank you grace so much for your kind words and for caring about us when you could easily run away and try and pretend this doesn't happen. Are you pregnant now? When are you due ? Genuine Congratulations xxx


----------



## celine

Oh wow, a primary school friend messgaed me on fb after seeing someone tagging me in a candle photo (i cant seem to untag) and she asked me if id had a mc and turns out she had one three weeks ago :(


----------



## slg76

I've had so much support since my mc and many friends have shared their own stories of mc with me. It's nice to know we aren't alone. 

Grace, thank you for your thoughtfulness. As far as I'm concerned you are always welcome here. I take good wishes and support from anyone who will offer!


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Just back from our weekend away. I didn't realise it was angels day :( It's good to see that people are openly responding to the messages on fb etc....It's amazing who comes out of the closet - so to speak.

To all the girls who helped me in my 'am i ovulating or not' debacle - thank you! You brought me back to sanity! I'll try and put my ff chart in my sig soon

Ginger - glad to hear your cycles seem to have reset finally! It's crazy what even an early mc will do to the body. Good luck with the next cycle.

LL - Yay for watery cm! (This was literally the last sentance i thought i would be saying to a fellow woman a few months ago!) x

Boodley - good sentiments x

Celine - Sorry the tww's not treating you right...I know what you mean re: if there's a bfp = anxiety. It's ike a rock and a hard place really. So much courage required. And sorry to hear about your freind x

Garfie - I have fingers and toes crossed for you, and neurosis is fine! x

As for me - I got a fully positive opk yesterday but because i didn't test the day before i'm not sure if the previous day would have been the start of the surge. I've had a lot of EWCM for the last 4 days and lots of Bd'ing, temps appeared to make a slow rise this am - so it's in the hands of the gods now. I seem to have ovulated earlier than expected (either CD12 or 13).


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow celine. It's amazing what came of my Facebook post. So many people shared their losses including one lady who had 6 miscarriages all at 12 weeks before giving birth to her rainbow baby 9 weeks early. A man from a pub where I used to work who had a stillborn son. An old work colleague who lost one of her twins. The man from the pub hadn't really told anyone before but my post made him feel like he wanted to share. Immense stuff. You think everyone else's life is perfect and no one knows what you're going through. How wrong. It's really helped me x

Garfie will you post a pic tomorrow please? It's pretty crazy, you must be overwhelmed! 

Annie so sorry you think you're out but I pray you're wrong.

Arabelle have you had your blood results yet?

Literati thank you fir your support again as always xxx yay for fertile cm!!

Itsawonder how are you feeling? 

Rachel and sofa queen thank you xxx 

Boodley your post last night made me sob and sob but thank you for your kind words.

I couldn't reply last night because I was too upset but as always thank You all for your support particularly on the bad days. It means everything. Grace is right you're such a lovely group and I've built some important friendships here the last few months. It's a massive part of my life now and is getting me through x x


----------



## arabelle

Ladies, I would like to thank you all for your kind words and support over the last month. You have provided so much comfort and encouragement. 

I lit a candle tonight at 7 and it has been flickering away in the window. I am thinking of my angel and of all of you. I am so sorry for all of your losses, and I truly hope that we all get to hold our rainbow babies soon.

I found a few quotes (thank you pinterest) a few weeks ago that I really appreciated. The pictures will not upload for some reason, so I've just copied them out.

"I may only have carried you for a short moment, but you will always live in my heart"

"No one else will ever know the strength of my love for you, after all you're the only one who knows what my heart sounds like from the inside"

"I loved you from the moment I knew you were there & you will be loved until the day I die"


----------



## Literati_Love

I really like that middle one about hearing your heart beating from the inside. So sweet. 

I wasn't home at 7 but we lit a candle at 5:30 and I tried to reflect today.


----------



## celine

My workaholic hubby came home at 10 and saw the two candles flickering, then nervously checked his watch cos he thought he missed our anniversary haha.

A sad self-pity story, with my last mc i was on bed rest and i was so mad because i never managed to sign my son up for a sibling school photo, the day i was well enough to fetch him at school all the slots were fill :( i saw someones two kids on a school photo last night which added to my down in the dumps. But then i remembered thinking well next year i will have a photo with three (God willing) and it will be a happier time.

Ok so cd 36 for me...7dpo i may as well symtom spot right? Other than being very emotional lately im seriously breaking out in spots. Not sure stress or ehat..my mom comes back today and i havent heard from her since she left a week ago, i hope shedhas found a place to stay and will move out month end fingers crossed :)


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Well it looks like it was a dudd - how could that be I don't know:wacko:

I guess it's true there is no fool like an old fool (me) HPTs were deff NEG this morning - not a hint of a line.

I feel so sad, disappointed, frustrated and angry at my body - I'm sure you ladies know what I mean:cry:

I will test again - probably at the weekend - but wow how long is this cycle going to be and how confusing 30 days and counting:growlmad: I just want her to come now so I can say goodbye to this cycle:dohh:

I got hubby to light my candles for me - all five (he said in a min) I said now! and so he did I'm not usually so bossy:wacko:

I'm guilty of moping whenever I have lossed/ or get my AF for a while, so this morning after doing the test I was moping. Hubby came up to me put his arms around me and said oh hun don't be so disappointed -" it's a false start the next time it will happen, it was just a dud test that got OUR hopes up" this made me feel better instead of his usual response. I think he is starting to feel it a bit more now.

Will try and catch up later ladies but I didn't want you all wondering and sat their with your bits crossed all day:haha: My new sofa arrives today so why am I not excited:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry you missed the pic celine but when you get your rainbow baby you'll know you missed it on your journey to your rainbow and you needed to wait to get your rainbow and all your babies together :)

Garfie any tests yet?? X

Linnypops how's the BDing going?? 

Lovely thoughts Arabelle. Any news on your bloodtest?


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry garfie. What a bummer, I was really hoping for some surprise good news today . Have you done a couple of different ones today? Yes it's great your hubby is with you emotionally on this, it's so important. With my oh i'm annoyed if I think he's not taking our journey seriously but I hate it if he does because I don't want him to be upset like I am when AF comes!
I always have bad days when AF comes or I get a neg. I though I'd get away with it this month but no . 2 days of misery :( cd3 now so hoping I'm out of it again. It's very normal, go with it, we're all here with you honey xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie sorry it was a bfn, that was a mean evap if that's what it was :hugs:

Munchkin I know what you mean about bfns and AF. I don't think I was this bad when I started trying for number 2. I'm hoping that because I was so down on Monday after my bfn ill be ok when AF shows. I just hope she comes soon, I don't want to start getting my hopes up again.


----------



## garfie

Annie - Isn't she due today? stay away nasty evil witch:growlmad:

Munchkin - I was hoping as well and now look what has happened I put in this mornings temp and I'm finally in the TWW:happydance: I am 4DPO my cycle is craaaaaaazy this month:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Yay for the tww Garfie, at least it's something! Much better than the limbo land you've been in, I'm sure you'd have rather had the bfp though :hugs: and you're still in with those dates because you DTD before o! :happydance: hope the next few weeks go quick for you.

Yes I'm due on today, I know she's coming though I can just feel it.


----------



## RachelLynda

Garfie - Sorry about the BFN :(
Seems like everyone's in the TWW a lot more than I am haha, who's at the start of their cycle? I'm about CD8/9. Doesn't SMEP tell you to start DTD around now?
Sorry to hear so many of you are having bad days :( Well yesterday sucked I put at status up, nothing directed at me just the little star quote and the website for October 15th. My MIL told me how proud she was of me etc. But I heard nothing from my oldest friend (she knows about it all) she was online but nothing, I wasn't expecting her to lay out a red carpet and give me sympathy all day but it would have been nice to be asked how I was doing etc, as that's what I would have done for her :/ 
On a happier note.. I got my new engagement ring yesterday! I lost my other one and when we were out one day last week, OH walked into a jewelers (I didn't think anything of it, he's looking for a new watch and our wedding rings) and he went over to the engagement rings and asked me to pick one out! :cloud9: 
Silly question because I'm paranoid now :dohh: I'm underweight, have been all my life - I'm not skinny as such, I have some 'meat' on me but due to my BMI I'm classed as underweight by about 2-4 points my weight changes from day to day :growlmad: and I was researching how to increase my fertility in case it was anything long term which I could start now and it said that if you're underweight your less likely to ovulate as your body won't have the nutrients to.. Well.. Since starting AF all those years ago I've always had a period 'on time' give or take a new days. I then went on the pill and had a period every month and then once off the pill I had a period every month again give or take a few days then I became pregnant, had the m/c so obviously bled and then 34 days later AF came along. Does that mean that regardless of what the internet says about weight I'm ovulating fine and my body obviously has enough nutrients to look after that part of my body. I know I've been pregnant before but I still think it was my weight that affected it so I'm being paranoid and annoying at the moment :haha: I thought 'Oh I'm fine AF comes every month etc' but then the other part of me thinks 'Well what if my Ov is still messed up due to my weight and it'll be hard to get pregnant' 
I'm so sorry you have to deal with my rambling ladies! :nope:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Garfie - I was so sad when I read your post and your understandable frustration. Now though, I see that you are in the TWW! What a relief!! I really hope you get your BFP this cycle or that your body gets back on track with shorter cycles. Also glad to hear that your hubby was so supportive as we all need that. I bet those candles were beautiful when all lit!

Rachel - I was always classified as underweight as well but since I ate healthy and exercised (w/out over doing it) my doc was never worried about my fertility. My cycles have always been regular as well. That being said, for the first time in my life, I did put on some weight with my two miscarriages. Not much, but I did get pregnant much faster this time around. I have no idea if it was coincidence, the weight, or that I was more fertile from the miscarriage itself.

Celine - I am sorry you missed the pictures but I believe that you are right - next year you will have all three and what a memory that picture will create.

Annie - hope witch stays away for you! 

Arabelle - any updates?

Munchkin - sorry the misery got you. It always did for me too, even when I thought it wouldn't. The good news is that cd3 to ovulation goes by fast (at least faster than the TWW) and you will start bd'ing before you know it. Then you have the hope inside of maybe being pregnant again. As always, fingers crossed for you this cycle!


----------



## RachelLynda

Just a quick one ladies.. As so many of you seems to be having a down day or two..

*It's National Chocolate Week this week!*

I've ordered OH to go get me some chocolate but he's refused so far! :(


----------



## 3Minions

Garfie, I'm 3dpo so we can chill together impatiently :). I woke up with a uti so I went to the walk-in. I never had a follow up after my D&C and all this doc said was that he'd send me for a blood test to check my hcg.... I didn't see a point to that since my hpts and opks were neg 10 days after the procedure. All he did was give me some antibiotics that he said are safe to use when you're pregnant. He didn't say anything about not ttc so I'm just going to sit back and enjoy this 2ww.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay Rachel. Love chocolate week! Although in my world it's always chocolate week :( I need to tone it dins a bit. The cycle I got pregnant last time I'd given up all sugar so maybe i should try that again? Although I've got 2 birthday parties for my dd thus month so I doubt it'll happen! 
Garfie 3minions and celine yay for the 2ww. Look forward to some good tests in a week or so x

I went to the drs this morning about Sonething else and he prescribed me a high dose of folic acid because my sis's unborn baby has been diagnosed with mild spina bifida. I'm hoping it might help with fertility but who knows!! My oh also asked if he should get a sperm test but honestly considering it took only. 3 cycles the first time and 5 the second I don't think the NHS would look at us! The other thing I'm wondering is if you've got any advice about men's prenatals? He's on wellmann conception at the mo but are there any better ones? 
In better news i am cd3 and my AF seems to be slowing a lot so hopefully she's ov her way out. It's been horrid this month :(


----------



## 3Minions

Munchkin, how many mg of Folic acid are you on?


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine- those symptoms sound promising. When will you test? 

Garfie - so sorry about your bad news. Glad your hubby is being supportive. Here's a thought - do you think maybe you have a totally bad batch of HPTs and OPKs? You've struggled with "false positives" with both this month so maybe they're all bad? :hugs: I do hope you can hang in there for your true BFP. 

Munchkin - CD 1 and 2 are always awful. For me, I was depressed for my entire AF this time but I hope you are out of your funk already. I am actually feeling hopeful and excited again today, which is stupid of me. 

Annie - I hope AF doesn't show for you but it is too bad you feel you are for sure out. :hugs: 

Rachel- being underweight only affects fertility if it is causing you not to ovulate. It sounds like you are ovulating and you are healthy so there should not be any problems. Do you temp or anything to confirm that you are indeed ovulating each month? I have always been slightly underweight as well but vey healthy and that is just how I'm meant to be. I knew I was ovulating and I got pregnant on the second try last time so it didn't affect me at all. As long as you're getting proper nutrition and are healthy you should be fine. I have now gained weight since the m/c and instead of helping me, I am taking longer to conceive this time. 

IAW- how are your symptoms? Can't believe you are 7 weeks already! 

3minions - sorry to hear about your uti. Those are uncomfortable. Congrats on being in the TWW!

AFM - I am CD 10 today ( Rachel - I think you were wondering if anyone is close to you)! I had some EWCM today but neg OPK so will keep BDing every other day until a positive! Tonight is BD night. ;)


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I have a family history of spina bifida as well so I take a prescribed dose of 5 mg/day. there is also folic acid in my pre-natal but my dr said that is ok to take more. 

If you think about it, it is good that you weren't preg last cycle so you now can increase your dose and prevent this from happening to your child as well. So sorry to hear about your sister's baby. How is she taking it?


----------



## Munchkin30

It's 5mg plus the. 0.4 in the prenatals.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks literati she's ok and they're hoping it's mild. She's pretty logical about these sorts of things really but her partners struggling a bit more. They'll also only have a 17 month age gap between their children so it's going to be hard work. I'm glad I can help out because if I were still pregnant I'd be 7.5 months when the new baby is born so if have been no use! X


----------



## celine

What a kind heart u have munchkin <3


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Is this positive?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 3Minions

Sofa queen, I'd say yeah! Looks just like mine did. Yay!


----------



## celine

Its the most positive opk ever!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Thanks guys!

I'm kinda freaking out..... It seems so soon after the MC.... I want to get BDing but I'm nearly afraid to get a bfp in case I miss again.... 

I told DH before he left for college about my imminent O.... And I'm leaving it up to him whether we try this month or have a break....... No pressure then.... 

My heart is racing!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sofa - agreed... That is extremely positive! good luck catching that egg! How has your BD timing been the past few days? 
Munchkin - that is very nice of you. It does sound like that will be very hard work. I do hope everything works out and that it will only be very, very mild.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Literati_Love said:


> Sofa - agreed... That is extremely positive! good luck catching that egg! How has your BD timing been the past few days?
> Munchkin - that is very nice of you. It does sound like that will be very hard work. I do hope everything works out and that it will only be very, very mild.

BD'd Sunday morning, not a sniff since... :haha:
Told DH about our imminent O, so I'm leaving it up to him whether we try this month... I know the recent MCs hit him hard..

Xxxx


----------



## RachelLynda

ItsAWonder said:


> Rachel - I was always classified as underweight as well but since I ate healthy and exercised (w/out over doing it) my doc was never worried about my fertility. My cycles have always been regular as well. That being said, for the first time in my life, I did put on some weight with my two miscarriages. Not much, but I did get pregnant much faster this time around. I have no idea if it was coincidence, the weight, or that I was more fertile from the miscarriage itself.

How underweight are/were you? I lost weight due to my mc - 7lbs if not more to be precise :/ My mum was always under weight, actually the same weight I am now and had two healthy pregnancy's and as far as I'm aware all her pregnancy's but it just worries me that it'll take a while :(


----------



## Anniebobs

Sofa that's definitely positive! And I think leaving it up to your DH is a good idea, it takes the pressure off you both. 

My plan for next month is to relax! I might not even use OPKs. I took another ic at teatime and it was a bfn (or the same as before, which I think is just an evap / indent line) so I'm sure AF is about to show. If not today then tomorrow. If she comes tomorrow then my cycles gone back to 25 days - that's how it was before I had dd so I'd be happy with that. Well... Maybe happy's the wrong word :haha:

Went out for a run and I'm sure I'm getting fitter, I feel really good. Might start to up my distances once AF shows (I've kinda been taking it easy just in case)

Munchkin I'm sorry about your sisters news but to take a positive from it, it seems like it was perfect timing for you this cycle to get started preventing and I'm sure she'll appreciate all the help you can give her.


----------



## Anniebobs

RachelLynda said:


> ItsAWonder said:
> 
> 
> Rachel - I was always classified as underweight as well but since I ate healthy and exercised (w/out over doing it) my doc was never worried about my fertility. My cycles have always been regular as well. That being said, for the first time in my life, I did put on some weight with my two miscarriages. Not much, but I did get pregnant much faster this time around. I have no idea if it was coincidence, the weight, or that I was more fertile from the miscarriage itself.
> 
> How underweight are/were you? I lost weight due to my mc - 7lbs if not more to be precise :/ My mum was always under weight, actually the same weight I am now and had two healthy pregnancy's and as far as I'm aware all her pregnancy's but it just worries me that it'll take a while :(Click to expand...

Rachel I'm classed as underweight, I'm 5'10 and have been between 8-9 stone all my adult life. I've always had an active lifestyle though so I just don't really keep weight on. My cycles have always been regular and I get nice dark OPKs around o time. Obviously I don't know for sure I'm oving because I don't temp but I think I am. So long as you're regular and you keep yourself healthy you don't need to worry. But if you're concerned speak to your doctor about it, they might be able to give you some info to help you maintain a healthier weight.


----------



## RachelLynda

Munchkin30 said:


> Yay Rachel. Love chocolate week! Although in my world it's always chocolate week :( I need to tone it dins a bit. The cycle I got pregnant last time I'd given up all sugar so maybe i should try that again? Although I've got 2 birthday parties for my dd thus month so I doubt it'll happen!
> 
> I went to the drs this morning about Sonething else and he prescribed me a high dose of folic acid because my sis's unborn baby has been diagnosed with mild spina bifida. I'm hoping it might help with fertility but who knows!! My oh also asked if he should get a sperm test but honestly considering it took only. 3 cycles the first time and 5 the second I don't think the NHS would look at us! The other thing I'm wondering is if you've got any advice about men's prenatals? He's on wellmann conception at the mo but are there any better ones?
> In better news i am cd3 and my AF seems to be slowing a lot so hopefully she's ov her way out. It's been horrid this month :(

Went out and bought loads of bars of chocolate  To be honest some of those are for cooking but still :haha: Gave up sugar? You mean, NO sugar? Don't say such things! :haha: I could NEVER give up sugar.. I should really cut down though :/ I'm blaming AF though hehe. I'm going to say the sugar I had today was made up for by the mile+ walk I did today just to get my OH some REALLY cheap Special K 
Sorry to hear about your sister hope it's going to be alright. I heard Seven Seas were pretty good but OH hasn't used them just by what I hear from others.
AF for me was horrible this month too! I normal go through half a pack of pads.. this month I went though a whole pack! Hope AF is going :) x


----------



## RachelLynda

Literati_Love said:


> Rachel- being underweight only affects fertility if it is causing you not to ovulate. It sounds like you are ovulating and you are healthy so there should not be any problems. Do you temp or anything to confirm that you are indeed ovulating each month? I have always been slightly underweight as well but vey healthy and that is just how I'm meant to be. I knew I was ovulating and I got pregnant on the second try last time so it didn't affect me at all. As long as you're getting proper nutrition and are healthy you should be fine. I have now gained weight since the m/c and instead of helping me, I am taking longer to conceive this time.
> 
> AFM - I am CD 10 today ( Rachel - I think you were wondering if anyone is close to you)! I had some EWCM today but neg OPK so will keep BDing every other day until a positive! Tonight is BD night. ;)

I don't temp as I don't have a thermometer that goes in my mouth, only an ear one and I get up at different times of the day :( The only way I know I ov is that I get a period :( I got pregnant after the 5th month but I was NTNP so I was counting myself really lucky then. As I said before, I lost weight so that sucks :( 
Yay I have a cycle buddy! Well sort of I've only just got rid of AF let only getting ready to ov haha x


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - I am not perfect at temping and sometimes take my temp at different times. Despite my faulty temping, my temps always show a very clear trend so you may find it useful as well. You can pick up a BBT at any drug store for around $20! 
Yay for cycle buddies! Well, I usually ovulate pretty early... Between cd12 as cd14 so I am already gearing up. Do you know when you normally ovulate?


----------



## RachelLynda

Anniebobs said:


> Rachel I'm classed as underweight, I'm 5'10 and have been between 8-9 stone all my adult life. I've always had an active lifestyle though so I just don't really keep weight on. My cycles have always been regular and I get nice dark OPKs around o time. Obviously I don't know for sure I'm oving because I don't temp but I think I am. So long as you're regular and you keep yourself healthy you don't need to worry. But if you're concerned speak to your doctor about it, they might be able to give you some info to help you maintain a healthier weight.

I'm about 5'5/5'6 (really need to measure myself) and about 7st 6 but sometimes I go down to 7st but I always go back up to 7st 6 so I'm saying I'm 7st 6 :haha: I'm not as active as I was but that just makes me lose more weight :( I've spoken to my doctor and all I get is 'Eat regularly and more and healthy' I have breakfast, then something between breakfast and lunch, then lunch then something between lunch and dinner then dinner then something between dinner and bed. If I ate more there'd be nothing in the house for me OH :rofl:


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks! Celine it's hard because our parents both died in our 20s and her oh's mum is too elderly to help much so I'm pretty much all she's got to help with ds1 when they're in hospital...and although I hate pretty much everyone I know who's pregnant :haha: apart from itsawonder and Elizabean obv! I am genuinely happy for her and her partner and wish them all the happiness in the world. The only bummer is that if is had my January baby they'd have only been 5 or 6 wks apart but you can't have everything. 
Rachel I gave up all sugar including high sugar fruit like apples!! It was ok once I got used to it but you realise everything has sugar in !! I have the opposite problem to a lot of you ladies I'm always teetering on the top end of my healthy weight. I'm only 5ft 1 and naturally curvy (I have DD boobs, after my dd I was F!!) so it's very hard to keep within my healthy weight although I just about manage it.


----------



## Literati_Love

That's ok, munchkin. They say being underweight I actually worse than being a bit overweight (for fertility) and there is nothing wrong with being on the high end of normal. All shapes and sizes are so beautiful and everyone should feel proud of how they were made! 

That is so sad that your parents have passed away and your sister doesn't have much help. It is good you are so supportive even though it hurts for her due date to be so close to your old one. :( :hugs:


----------



## celine

Munchkin im also 5ft1! Shorties unite and yes im...also in the too curvy side...whoops


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks literati and celine. Curvy girls unite!! 
Now I'm cd3, is there anyone near me in their cycle? Everyone else seems to be post ov at the moment! I need a cycle buddy x


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin I should be cd1 tomorrow so not too far behind you. Though I have just been googling 'late bfps' I'm trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I am 7 days ahead of you. Does that count? :p I have not oved yet at least. What is your BD plan this month?


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh I hope you don't join me :( are you feeling any AF signs? X


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin, same here... Cycle I got pregnant was when id given up all sugar ... The pg was an accident but we were ntnp really.... It's meant to be an inflammatory, so might be worth a shot giving it up again!


----------



## Munchkin30

My plan is to get my bfp :rofl: I don't know when I'll ov, somewhere between cd14 and 18 probably so I'm hoping to start smep cd8 and do it properly but I'll be happy if we get close! I'm using my fertility monitor and opks and taking pregnacare conception , EPO, selenium, 5mg folic acid and bee pollen and royal jelly if I remember! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh and yes linny I suppose I ought to give it another go :( boo :( I'll definitely do my best, I've been on a proper choc binge recently!! Porridge and raspberrys for brekkie. Yum!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Well I got pregnant the cycle I ate whatever I wanted and also skipped my vitamins most days (except my folic acid of course) so I don't think it really hurts fertility unless you're lacking in fruits an veggies. I could never give up sugar!


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin30 said:


> Oh I hope you don't join me :( are you feeling any AF signs? X

No signs either way really, I've been a bit nauseous and I sometimes get that before AF. It's just that my gut feeling is saying she's coming. Plus the bfns today and Monday.


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin heh, well one piece of contrary advice I read is that chocolate is good. So who knows! I just had some white chocolate so my no- sugar idea is just something to think about while I stuff my face hehe. 

LL - yeah, if overall diet is ok nothing should really upset things too much surely. Mind you, I think I have an issue with sugar... Relentless thrush was calmed by reducing it (sorry tmi!)


----------



## boodley

Hi ladies, 

Lots to read over tonight! 

Celine  its amazing how people come forward when you open up about your own experiences. I found the same thing. So many people with these tragedies in their lives that they probably feel they dont get the chance to acknowledge or talk about. 

Garfie  sorry that it wasnt the positive outcome you (and we) hoped for, but glad to see the ol crosshairs have made their appearance. Its still a short window to getting those tests out again :0) 

Munchkin  firstly, Im so sorry if I upset you! I just really felt for you the other night, and could completely see where you were coming from. I apologise if I overstepped a line. Loved your facebook post  I wasnt brave enough to put such an honest message up. My OH is on wellman too  he calls them his Jizz Pills :0) I dont know about any others. Sorry to hear about your sisters baby  theres a strong family hx of Spina Bifida in my family  Ive been on 5mg folic acid for almost two years now. 

Gingerwhinger  Congrats on AF! Ive just recently had my first one too, its a relief! Mine took 6 weeks to come, and Ive only just got a negative test. Good to be in a place to move onwards, right? Im CD 7, so not far in front of you. Im hoping my cycle will be fairly normal this month, but well see  expecting the unexpected! 

Arabelle  Hope the blood test brings good news. Have you to wait long? 

IAW  seven weeks!! How long till your scan? 

Annie  still keeping fingers crossed for you.you never know! You sound like youre having a busy time of it birthday-wise! And well done on the running  I find it so hard to motivate myself to get out the door when I get home from work  specially these dark evenings. 

Literati-Love  Ill be on a BD-strong weekend too  its just soooo wrong to say Ill be thinking of you :blush: Glad EWCM is showing up anyway. 

Sofaqueen  congrats on the positive. Go do your thing, missus. I hope OH is up for it, but if not  theres always next time. Now you have the tools to pick up on OV. 

RachelLynda  Im about the same stage as you too  Im CD7. Thats great news about your ring  you must have been so disappointed when you lost it!! A friend had the stone fall out of hers at a bus stop, near a grassy patch. She looked and looked, but couldnt find it. Her MIL went down the next morning and spent hours on her hands and knees  and eventually got it! One determined lady! Id agree that a regular cycle sounds like youve nothing to worry about. You could always try charting to be more sure of OV. But with all these things, theyre talking about trends, not certainties. Some people can have difficulties, but not all  is my reading of it. 

National Chocolate Week  yum, but prefer a nice stinky bag of crisps, personally. Good Irish girl  Im a Tayto fan  Cheese & Onion. Lovely! :munch:

AFM  no news really. AF is over, waiting for the weekend to get going at things  CD 9 onwards. Ive OH primed that theres a week of busyness ahead. Coz he works shifts that means some early morning BDing before work  I HATE mornings, so thats a big commitment from me! 

Im glad to be back at this stage. 

Ye were all on my mind today. Its such a support to have this place  and a little addictive!  but mostly, a support :hugs:
 
Bxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Boodley, glad you're feeling so positive. I'm not too far behind you now!! Don't apologise for your message it was so lovely, no lines crossed at all but it did make me sob and sob in a good way, meant a lot to me at a very low moment so thank you xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley- :haha: you're funny. Nice to know we're at close to the same stage of the cycle! Have you had any fertile signs yet? Do you temp? 

I HATE mornings too and last cycle we were so committed that we had it at 5:30 am once and once in the middle of the night. We did not get pregnant so now I am very annoyed that I wasted the sleep. I will be trying less hard this month. :p good luck with all your BDing ahead!


----------



## slg76

mmmm, chocolate. Like I said before, you ladies are my kind of people. I feel obligated to have some chocolate tonight!! I guess at my house every week is National Chocolate Week though :) I had also given up sugar the month I got pregnant but I don't think it had anything to do with the pregnancy. I'm a pretty normal weight and eat a healthy diet anyhow. 

Literati--Your middle of the night story made me laugh. In August when I got pregnant I picked up my hubby from work on his lunch break and brought him home to BD! Quick but it did the trick :)

I'm going in the morning for a vacuum aspiration procedure to clean everything out from the mmc. It has been a month now and my body is being stubborn about doing it on it's own. I'm ready to move things along and get that hcg level dropping. 

Sending good thoughts to all you ladies!


----------



## Shelie

Hi everyone,

I am new to TTC after a loss... I had an early miscarriage yesterday, it was confirmed late last night. I found out I was pregnant last Sunday, it would have been our first baby. We were so excited, we told our parents and siblings and some friends...wont be doing that again so soon in the future...although every single new life should be celebrated and be excited about it's 'conception'/beginning - so I am not going to apologise for anything. I was about 4 weeks and 3 days. I am going for an ultrasound to make sure the m/c was 'complete' a bit later today. :( Dr says it was an blighted ovum, my HcG levels decreased dramatically - and last night they were back to 4.

How soon do you ladies think one should start 'trying' again?


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - oh, the things we do when we are committed to making a baby! I am glad your little lunch time rendezvous worked last time! 
I hope the vacuum procedure will fix everything up so you can start moving on.

Shelie- welcome here and I am so sorry about your loss. :hugs: you are right that a baby is a baby from conception and every life should be celebrated! Personally, with such an early miscarriage I would feel comfortable trying again immediately, but some doctors will tell you to wait for your first AF. I really wouldn't think that would be necessary in your case though. I do hope you get your rainbow baby ASAP!


----------



## Elizabean

RachelLynda said:


> Just a quick one ladies.. As so many of you seems to be having a down day or two..
> 
> *It's National Chocolate Week this week!*
> 
> 
> I've ordered OH to go get me some chocolate but he's refused so far! :(

Do you think its ok if I celebrate from another country?:haha:



Munchkin30 said:


> It's 5mg plus the. 0.4 in the prenatals.

I'm on that dose too, apparently diabetics need more folate too.



Munchkin30 said:


> Thanks literati she's ok and they're hoping it's mild. She's pretty logical about these sorts of things really but her partners struggling a bit more. They'll also only have a 17 month age gap between their children so it's going to be hard work. I'm glad I can help out because if I were still pregnant I'd be 7.5 months when the new baby is born so if have been no use! X

You are so kind Munchkin. 

My close friend has a toddler who was born with mild spina bifida. She ended up having surgery at about 10 months and now has no signs that anything was wrong, shes just a happy healthy 18 month old :flower:



Sofaqueen77 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm kinda freaking out..... It seems so soon after the MC.... I want to get BDing but I'm nearly afraid to get a bfp in case I miss again....
> 
> I told DH before he left for college about my imminent O.... And I'm leaving it up to him whether we try this month or have a break....... No pressure then....
> 
> My heart is racing!!!

Congrats on the positive! Good luck with your decision. Just know that your hubby will choose what is best for you.

Garfie, I'm sorry your month has been crazy so far, but good to see some movement forward.

Annie, I hope you get closure on this cycle soon, but mostly I hope its a late BFP.

Literati, so funny about early morning and middle of the night BD'ing! Every cycle that I did something or avoided something, I always felt like it was a waste when AF arrived. The things we do for a :baby:

Boodley, those chips sound good (just not for me right now). I'm much more a savoury person generally. Though at the moment I just seem to be eating crackers and plain brown rice.

Rachel Lynda, so scary about loosing your ring! Lovely that you got a surprise new one though.

Arabelle, any news?

ItsAWonder, how are you in weeks 7? Have you told anyone in the real world about your baby?

AFM, I have been feeling nauseous for about a week and a half now, and joined the spew club this morning. At work. Wah! :nope: Safe to say I'm feeling terrible, but still oddly pleased that I'm past my first MC mile stone and my symptoms are looking positive. 

I'm currently in my office with my door half shut so no one will bother me! Nibbling on a ginger biscuit and some sliced apple. Wearing anti nausea bands and looking like a right fool.

Sorry to those I missed. Hope all is well x


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - Good for you with the hurling! ahahh. It is sad that nausea makes us so happy now, but it really is a good sign so I'm happy for you for that. Of course it must suck to feel so ill and I do hope the nausea is at least manageable from now on. That was so brave of you to stay at work after throwing up. I'm such a wimp when it comes to vomiting. It's also lucky you have your own office! I share an office with one other girl so it's going to be really difficult to hide if I'm feeling ill! That is amazing that you have surpassed the point of your last m/c and I do hope all goes well this time. It certainly seems like it is! :hugs:

Can you share with us your BD timing compared with O and anything different you did the cycle you got your BFP?


----------



## slg76

welcome shelie! I agree with Literati. I think you can try right away if you want to. I'm very sorry for your loss and glad that you had a little time to celebrate your baby. I hope you have a baby to keep very soon!


----------



## arabelle

I'll catch up with everyone else tomorrow, just a quick update. I'm still getting faint bfps at 4+4. Blood showed a very low bhcg of 11 at 16 dpo. I had a blood requisition left over from my mc so went to the lab and called to let my dr office know the situation and to expect results. Called this morning and receptionist wouldn't tell me anything because dr hadn't seen the results yet. The receptionist called this afternoon to ask the date of my last period (I was super annoyed my dr clearly didn't read my file or remember that I just saw her about the last mc and the receptionist yesterday obviously didn't pass on my message as she said she would). She said hcg is low, but that it might be ok and promised to call back a few minutes later with instructions for followup tests. She didn't call back and the office closed ten minutes later (their phones are not answered once closed) so now I'm stuck waiting. 

I was cramping this afternoon and had a tiny bit of brownish spotting. Both have since stopped. I have no faith that this pregnancy is going anywhere, I'm basically just waiting for it to end. 11 is on the extremely low end of plausible at this point...I'm curious how the hpts managed to pick that up, I thought the cheapo strip sensitivity was 25? I'm feeling very nauseated, which is how I felt before the first mc started. I would really like to know what is going on, but as I am away on business I'm not sure how many answers I will get.


----------



## penguin1

arabelle said:


> I'll catch up with everyone else tomorrow, just a quick update. I'm still getting faint bfps at 4+4. Blood showed a very low bhcg of 11 at 16 dpo. I had a blood requisition left over from my mc so went to the lab and called to let my dr office know the situation and to expect results. Called this morning and receptionist wouldn't tell me anything because dr hadn't seen the results yet. The receptionist called this afternoon to ask the date of my last period (I was super annoyed my dr clearly didn't read my file or remember that I just saw her about the last mc and the receptionist yesterday obviously didn't pass on my message as she said she would). She said hcg is low, but that it might be ok and promised to call back a few minutes later with instructions for followup tests. She didn't call back and the office closed ten minutes later (their phones are not answered once closed) so now I'm stuck waiting.
> 
> I was cramping this afternoon and had a tiny bit of brownish spotting. Both have since stopped. I have no faith that this pregnancy is going anywhere, I'm basically just waiting for it to end. 11 is on the extremely low end of plausible at this point...I'm curious how the hpts managed to pick that up, I thought the cheapo strip sensitivity was 25? I'm feeling very nauseated, which is how I felt before the first mc started. I would really like to know what is going on, but as I am away on business I'm not sure how many answers I will get.

Ooh poo! That stinks. So sorry arabelle! Hope all gets resolved soon and the dr calls you right away tomorrow. I doubt the ppl who work at the office understand how miserable it is for us who really want a baby and answers when things don't go as planned.


----------



## slg76

oh arabelle. So sorry for all the stress you are under. It does sound very confusing as to what is going on. Sorry your doctor's office wasn't more help. I've had more than my fair share of dealing with doctors' offices and i absolutely hate it. Even when I have a great doctor I hate dealing with the office. My doctor has had some of my pregnancy/mc info wrong at my last 2 ultrasounds. Two scans ago she thought I was two weeks further along than I was. The last scan she said sorry we don't see a heartbeat anymore. I had to remind her that we never had seen a heartbeat. YOu would think they could read the file before they talk to you!
I sure hope that everything is going ok and that your hcg will shoot up in a couple days. I don't know what the margin of error is on a beta hcg. I am a laboratory scientist though and the difference between 11 and 25 seems significant. Sending you good pregnancy thoughts!


----------



## penguin1

Elizabean said:


> RachelLynda said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick one ladies.. As so many of you seems to be having a down day or two..
> 
> *It's National Chocolate Week this week!*
> 
> 
> I've ordered OH to go get me some chocolate but he's refused so far! :(
> 
> Do you think its ok if I celebrate from another country?:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Munchkin30 said:
> 
> 
> It's 5mg plus the. 0.4 in the prenatals.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on that dose too, apparently diabetics need more folate too.
> 
> 
> 
> Munchkin30 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks literati she's ok and they're hoping it's mild. She's pretty logical about these sorts of things really but her partners struggling a bit more. They'll also only have a 17 month age gap between their children so it's going to be hard work. I'm glad I can help out because if I were still pregnant I'd be 7.5 months when the new baby is born so if have been no use! XClick to expand...
> 
> You are so kind Munchkin.
> 
> My close friend has a toddler who was born with mild spina bifida. She ended up having surgery at about 10 months and now has no signs that anything was wrong, shes just a happy healthy 18 month old :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm kinda freaking out..... It seems so soon after the MC.... I want to get BDing but I'm nearly afraid to get a bfp in case I miss again....
> 
> I told DH before he left for college about my imminent O.... And I'm leaving it up to him whether we try this month or have a break....... No pressure then....
> 
> My heart is racing!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the positive! Good luck with your decision. Just know that your hubby will choose what is best for you.
> 
> Garfie, I'm sorry your month has been crazy so far, but good to see some movement forward.
> 
> Annie, I hope you get closure on this cycle soon, but mostly I hope its a late BFP.
> 
> Literati, so funny about early morning and middle of the night BD'ing! Every cycle that I did something or avoided something, I always felt like it was a waste when AF arrived. The things we do for a :baby:
> 
> Boodley, those chips sound good (just not for me right now). I'm much more a savoury person generally. Though at the moment I just seem to be eating crackers and plain brown rice.
> 
> Rachel Lynda, so scary about loosing your ring! Lovely that you got a surprise new one though.
> 
> Arabelle, any news?
> 
> ItsAWonder, how are you in weeks 7? Have you told anyone in the real world about your baby?
> 
> AFM, I have been feeling nauseous for about a week and a half now, and joined the spew club this morning. At work. Wah! :nope: Safe to say I'm feeling terrible, but still oddly pleased that I'm past my first MC mile stone and my symptoms are looking positive.
> 
> I'm currently in my office with my door half shut so no one will bother me! Nibbling on a ginger biscuit and some sliced apple. Wearing anti nausea bands and looking like a right fool.
> 
> Sorry to those I missed. Hope all is well xClick to expand...

So happy for you that you passed your mark! Hoping that the nausea will go away soon!


----------



## penguin1

slg- can I ask why you were on letrozole? Was it for cancer or for fertility? I am currently on it for fertility and to ovulate since my mmc messed up my system. I got 1 good egg yesterday and will be trying tomorrow thru Friday to get it fertilized! :happydance:


----------



## penguin1

celine said:


> Munchkin im also 5ft1! Shorties unite and yes im...also in the too curvy side...whoops

In the same boat! 5'0" and curvy to say the least!

Sorry I haven't been on much, tomorrow will be day 11 of working in a row! I've been so tired and I'm hoping its just from the high doses of meds I'm on. ugg. Finally washed my dishes from sunday!


----------



## slg76

Hi penguin. I used letrizole for fertility after my cancer treatment was complete. My chemotherapy pretty much destroyed my good fertility. I don't always ovulate on my own. I did three cycles of letrizole and Ovidrel (to force ovulation). I didn't have great luck with it but many women do. I made one follicle per month on letrizole; but I make one follicle on my own anyhow so the drug wasn't really helping. However, I think it may have reset something in my body because the month after those cycles I got pregnant with no medication. Unfortunately I lost that pregnancy. As soon as my body gets back on track I'm going to start injectable fertility meds (gonal-f).
Hooray for your good egg!!! I hope you catch it and the bean sticks tight! Good luck!


----------



## penguin1

slg76 said:


> Hi penguin. I used letrizole for fertility after my cancer treatment was complete. My chemotherapy pretty much destroyed my good fertility. I don't always ovulate on my own. I did three cycles of letrizole and Ovidrel (to force ovulation). I didn't have great luck with it but many women do. I made one follicle per month on letrizole; but I make one follicle on my own anyhow so the drug wasn't really helping. However, I think it may have reset something in my body because the month after those cycles I got pregnant with no medication. Unfortunately I lost that pregnancy. As soon as my body gets back on track I'm going to start injectable fertility meds (gonal-f).
> Hooray for your good egg!!! I hope you catch it and the bean sticks tight! Good luck!

Thank you. I tried the letrizole last month and got 2 good eggs but bfn. I did gonal-f and ovidrel in April and had 3 eggies and a bfp, but lost it at 8 wks. Be ready for some side effects from the meds though. I gained sooo much water weight and had some problems breathing because of it. I would have to take a break from going downstairs to do laundry! I really hope the injectables work for you and you don't have to endure all those side effects!


----------



## celine

Welcme shelie! I love your profile pic, its from my one of my fave Bible verses. Sorry to have you here nder the circumstances of course, ive found this group and this forum such a blessing. Iv had two mc in a row and even after the first one i could ge back to the first tri forum giddiness, a mc really takes away the innosence you felt when a positive preg test should ultimatly give you a baby. 
I agree with the others that you should be fne to ttc right away if u feel emtionally ready 
X


----------



## Munchkin30

Welcome Shellie massive :hugs: I've been on this forum since waiting to ttc my dd who is 2 next week and this is by far the best thread :) some of us have been pretty miserable recently but it's not always like this, we're usually a very positive bunch!! 
I agree to try again straight away if you feel ready. Can't do any harm :)

Annie any sign yet honey? Pleeeese stay away....

Arabelle sorry about your results you must be a over the place at the moment :( you do hear lots of success stories after these sorts of starts though so id say prepare yourself for the worst but don't lose hope yet x x 

I'll reply to everyone else later but I've got to get to work. I'm cd4 now so the cycle is ticking along, won't be long til I'm peeing on sticks again xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Sorry the number wasn't higher arabelle :hugs: really hope you get some answers soon.

Boodley your whole post made me laugh, especially thinking about literati this weekend :haha: good luck with your bding! 

Celine how are you coping with the tww? Hope you're not going too mad symptom spotting yet.

Penguin wow that's a lot of work! What do you do?

Elizabean :happydance: yay for spewing! I remember rushing to the works loos many a time, I was much sicker with dd than my mc so definitely take it as a good sign. Even though you feel awful :hugs: and congratulations for reaching your mc milestone. When's the first scan?

Shelie sorry for your loss :hugs: I would have to agree with the others and say after an early loss you'll be fine ttc right away. With any luck your cycle will be pretty much the same as normal, just count cd1 as the day you started bleeding.

Munchkin it sounds like AF hasn't been as much of a bitch as usual, that's a very positive sign after the last few have been so bad for you. Roll on the fun part of the cycle!

AFM, still no sign of AF so ill test again tomorrow if she's a no show today. I'm starting to get my hopes up a little bit that its just a late bfp. A friend in a Facebook group told me that she started testing early because she felt sure she was pg, but she kept getting bfns. she kept testing every few days and two weeks later she got a bfp. She had twins too! Now I'm not sure I could wait another two weeks but you never know!


----------



## Linnypops

Arabelle - sorry to hear about the HCG results and cramping! I have my fingers crossed for you ...rubbish that you're away too. Are you away for long or able to get back sooner?

Anniebobs - Good luck with your testing!

Elizabean - Congratulations on being past your first milestone! Must be a relief. And nausea so early, well it's rubbish to be sick, but good to feel symptoms. x

Afm - all of my resolve to chill out on the work front has pretty much gone to the dogs this week. I've gone back to work for the next few months, but am still trying to run an entirely seperate career at the same time. I left the house at 8am yesterday and got home at 10pm. Hoping this calms down soon....Just wondering if anyone else is near me in their cycle? FF has me down as 4DPO.


----------



## celine

I want to poas so badly!


----------



## Linnypops

On the topic of poas....I think what the world needs is sticks you pee on before ov and before af that reveal nice supportive messages. Like a fortune cookie.


----------



## arabelle

Temp dropped this morning. Still no bleeding, but the cramping is back. I'm in a different time zone now, so my dr office opens in 30 minutes and it's only 6 am. Helpful at least. Now I need to refrain from blasting the receptionist for her insensitivity and failure to do her job. I'm trying to figure out a way to hole up and work alone for the morning. It's tough to be 'sick' and not want to offer further explanation.


----------



## 3Minions

Oh Arabelle. I'm sorry it's not looking more promising.


----------



## Linnypops

Arabelle - I say, reduce all your stress as much as poss right now. re: work - you could say you're sick without going into details. Do you absolutely have to work this morning? Is it something that could wait? On the topic of the doctors etc, is it something you could ask DH to sort out for you? As in, get him to call, explain situation, demand the doctor to call you back etc....? X


----------



## RachelLynda

*Literati*  Thought it had to be at the same time every morning? $20 doesn't sound too bad  the £1000 flight over to America does though :haha: 
No, I didn't know when I ov before my mc so who knows now. Im hoping its soon though! According to my phone app my fertile period starts Saturday  wanted to DTD every other day until Monday then every day for that week then back to every other day (24th Oct is meant to be when I ov but who knows) but OH ruined that last night as he decided two days in a row was a good idea  My covert TTC wont work if he doesn't follow my plan :rofl:

*Munchkin*  Apple?! I couldn't live without my apples! Thats what I asked for during my mc, OH went to buy me chocolate and I told him to get apples instead :haha: The strange thing is I have curves  I have a defined waist, bigger hips and I have a little belly (even when the stupid bloat goes down :growlmad: ) and as my OH puts it A big squeezable bum and the some fat on my thighs, the only place you can really see Im underweight is on my arms the rest of me looks normal haha.

*Linny*  I think Im going to go with the chocolate is a good thing theory haha and I want those poas!

*Boodley*  Yay! And yeah I was cleaning so took it off and put it on the table as I normal do and it disappeared  OH came home from work to be crying on the sofa :blush: Aww thats so sweet of her! I think Ill start charting after the wedding as Im not meant to be TTC till then. Shhh! I prefer apples/oranges normally but lately I've been on a chocolate binge :dohh: - back to fruit I think! I couldn't do early morning BDing I can do REALLY late night but in the morning Im like a grumpy old man :haha:

*Slg*  I felt obligated to have chocolate for the last 8 days :dohh: - Right I think I may give up sugar minus it in my tea and my apples! Hope everything goes well!

*Shelie*  Sorry for your loss :hug: we did that we told EVERYONE and then MIL had to tell everyone what happened &#61516; I started straight away as doctors/nurses told me if I was up for it emotionally there was no reason physically not to so if the doctors says youre fine then Id go for it if youre ready!

*Elizabean*  Of course! I think I celebrated it for every country this week :haha: Yay for being sick and passing your mc milestone! Ginger biscuits were my god during pregnancy. Anti Nausea band? There sound interesting!

*Arabella* - :hugs: Hope you get answers soon!

*Annie*  Good luck testing! Im on CD10 and I've already got my hopes up :dohh:

*AFM*  not much if happening today, CD10, so not much to report  I had a twinge or two on my right side so maybe Im gearing up to ov? OH is working 7am -6pm today so Im all alone all day &#61516; Hoping the next few weeks go quick, had the urge to POAS yesterday not sure why but now I just want to get to the POAS stage. Going to clean the house and watch some rubbish OH hates me watching!


----------



## celine

Hugs to you Arabelle xxx how are you copng?


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel- yes, it is supposed to be at the same time each day (+ or - 1/2 hour) but I have found that taking in a couple hours later twice a week has not thrown things off much. You have to live your life so yeah if I wake up early I take my temp then go back to sleep but I don't obsess about it (unless it is right around O time and I need to confirm that my temps did indeed rise for 3 days)! Some people are more obsessive but I just don't care enough. 
Sorry your hubby is messing with your plan. ;) I am sure you can start every other day after this! 
Cd10 already! Wow! I am cd 11. I have been POASing for a few day already though! Ahaha. No positives yet though...just faint lines. 

Arabelle - I am so sorry about your situation. I am still holding out hope for you but it does suck that things are looking bleak. That is so annoying about your dr's office. I read hate dealing with medical professionals in general. I hate feeling like a number rather than a human being with feelings. :hugs: 

Linny- I think you are onto something with the fortune cookie pee sticks! :haha:! Sounds like you are working like crazy. Try not to overwhelm yourself! 

Celine- how many DPO are you? I wonder how long you will resist the urge to POAS;) 

Annie - yay for no AF! I have my hopes up for you! I do hope you are just one of those people who get a late positive! 

Munchkin - ah, you are at the boring part of the cycle! Hang in there! 

Slg - that is really awful that chemo messed with your fertility so much. I do hope the injectables work for you or that you don't need them at all. 

Penguin- yay for 1 good eggy! Good luck with getting that thing fertilized! We really are cycle buddies this month because I will likely O this weekend. Good luck! 

AFM - cD11 today. POASed 3 times yesterday and with FMU today and still not positive. I had major ovulation cramps last night that actually even went down my leg! I was surprised to have such strong cramps before a +OPK. I guess my body is still gearig up. I am having slight cramps today still. 

Sorry for all the typos lately. I have been using my phone a lot and it is very annoying!


----------



## RachelLynda

Literati_Love said:


> Rachel- yes, it is supposed to be at the same time each day (+ or - 1/2 hour) but I have found that taking in a couple hours later twice a week has not thrown things off much. You have to live your life so yeah if I wake up early I take my temp then go back to sleep but I don't obsess about it (unless it is right around O time and I need to confirm that my temps did indeed rise for 3 days)! Some people are more obsessive but I just don't care enough.
> Sorry your hubby is messing with your plan. ;) I am sure you can start every other day after this!
> Cd10 already! Wow! I am cd 11. I have been POASing for a few day already though! Ahaha. No positives yet though...just faint lines.

Oh right, I might start doing that once OH catches on I'm TTC or after the wedding ;) After such a long shift I'm thinking he's going to be too tired but now I'm getting little twinges in my right side so I'm wondering if I should just start DTD every day anyway? :wacko: 
I know! Why does the month have to be so long?! Too many weeks left waiting haha. 
Wow! Hoping the rest of the month goes quick for us (and everyone else obviously!) I have no sticks to pee on :( I have two pregnancy tests left over from last month and then at the end of the month I get to buy loads from Amazon - I'm making myself wait till the end of the month so I can't test too early, we'll see how long that lasts :haha:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey guys... I assume I still haven't actually O'd when I'm still getting two dark lines!?! 
What's happens on an OPK after O? Does it go back to one line?
I'm such a dope!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 3Minions

Sofa queen, the line will disappear.


----------



## 3Minions

Sofaqueen, these are mine from this month.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Literati_Love

Sofa -
Technically you could have 2 +OPKs before ovulating because you could pick up on the beginning and end of the surge. You should ovulate 24-36 hours after your first positive so it's possible you will still ovulate sometime today or tonight. 

I should also note that NOT EVERYONE gets a negative OPK after ovulating. It *can* be normal to continue getting positives for a few days for some people and as long as your temps confirm o, then there is no reason to be concerned about the multiple positives. This happened to me last month and I did extensive googling on the matter. But I think in this case you've likely just picked up on the beginning and end of your surge. 

Good luck! Do you temp at all?


----------



## boodley

Hey Literati-Love  yeah, Im charting. Temps are low, so hopefully all going on track! After last ERPC my EWCM was missing or off by three or four days for a few months. This time Im taking Agnus Castus and Evening Primrose Oil to try and boost it  got some EWCM today, so hoping thats a good sign and it doesnt dry up before ov. Well see!! Chart link below
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/443e15/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

And you totally win on the awkward hours BDing. Thats commitment! Hats off. If DH tried to wake me in the middle of the night, thered be a permanent end to our TTC journey :0) 

Slg  good luck with the procedure. Hopefully itll help your body move one. 

Hi Shelie  welcome! Wish you didnt have to join us under these circumstances. Id repeat what others have said  there should be no physical reason to wait to try again. Good luck! 

Elizabean  yeah, Im savoury in general too. I can walk past cake, biscuits, cookies. But I love blue cheese, peanuts, popcorn. Getting hungry now! Its a funny world where you can say congratulations on feeling sick. I hope its a great sign for you! 

Arabelle  sorry to hear that you didnt get more reassurance from the test results, and grr about that phonecall! Its so hard being in limbo, worse even when youre away from home. Hope you can work out something manageable. 

Celine  the last few days are so tough to wait!!! Though they do say some can pick up hcg up to six days early..OK, they say four, but you never know :0) 

Linnypops  I like your idea!! Hmmm, what kind of messages could you put on there? sorry, not today  but your hair is really nice. Or I dont pick up on anything, but hey  I make mistakes all the time! Dont listen to me. Do another tomorrow..

RachelLynda  I dont believe it! How could it just disappear like that. How annoying!! Dyou think itll turn up again somewhere? Im full of friend stories, but another friend lost a ring in a hotel down the country. She searched and searched, but no luck. She left contact details, just in case they found it. One year later, she got a call  they were putting down a new floor in the room and the workmen found her ring! Hmmm- maybe youll end up with two :0) 
Dont worry, Ill keep your TTC secret. Hee hee. 
And Im pretty grumpy in the mornings too  could comment further, but Ill refrain! 

Hi to everyone else. 

Bxx


----------



## RachelLynda

boodley said:


> RachelLynda  I dont believe it! How could it just disappear like that. How annoying!! Dyou think itll turn up again somewhere? Im full of friend stories, but another friend lost a ring in a hotel down the country. She searched and searched, but no luck. She left contact details, just in case they found it. One year later, she got a call  they were putting down a new floor in the room and the workmen found her ring! Hmmm- maybe youll end up with two :0)
> Dont worry, Ill keep your TTC secret. Hee hee.
> And Im pretty grumpy in the mornings too  could comment further, but Ill refrain!

I don't know, I thought I was just being silly so I moved all the furniture, I even went through the bin! and nothing. Wow! Was it under the floor? I'd be so surprised! I'm not sure, I can't think of where it would be but who knows, ooo two rings hehe.
Yay! haha. I'm so grumpy my OH now refuses to wake me up if he gets up early :haha: 

Ladies - I keep getting pains/twinges in my right hip.. It's sort of like someone pokes me in the right side then a few minutes later comes back and does it again but then I get a pain more to the middle, not the middle but closer to it. I'm CD10 today. Any suggestion what it could be? Would think it's too early for ov pains. I never knew when I ov before my MC and this is my first 'proper' cycle after, I don't have any OPK and OH won't let me get any as he wants to NTNP :growlmad: Blahhh bad body for not being easy to read! x


----------



## Elizabean

Literati_Love said:


> Elizabean - Good for you with the hurling! ahahh. It is sad that nausea makes us so happy now, but it really is a good sign so I'm happy for you for that. Of course it must suck to feel so ill and I do hope the nausea is at least manageable from now on. That was so brave of you to stay at work after throwing up. I'm such a wimp when it comes to vomiting. It's also lucky you have your own office! I share an office with one other girl so it's going to be really difficult to hide if I'm feeling ill! That is amazing that you have surpassed the point of your last m/c and I do hope all goes well this time. It certainly seems like it is! :hugs:
> 
> Can you share with us your BD timing compared with O and anything different you did the cycle you got your BFP?

I ended up leaving work around lunch time, I felt so miserable! DH has a new nickname for me "Liz Miserables"

With my bfp, I ov'ed on day 14 according to opk, and bd on 11,12,13, 14 and 16. I ate a lot of pineapple (i think 2 whole pineapples plus core) in the tww and I think I wasn't as obsessive about the outcome because dh had his sinus surgery on cd10 so I was OK knowing that the chance was reduced that month if he didn't feel well enough to bd.


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - Hahah, that's a cute nickname! :haha: I am sure you would appreciate if you didn't feel like it sounds! But I am glad you went home that afternoon. Did you feel better at all the next day?

Wow, your timing was downright perfect! I was hoping to make myself feel better with your timing but you have outshone us all with your BD-marathoning skills! I will try to remember to eat pineapple next time but I always forget! 

Thanks for sharing your "tricks"!

Boodley - Great that you got some EWCM! Thanks for sharing your chart. I will keep an eye on it. ;) We should O close to the same time! The m/c dried up my CM for one month as well but it seems to be basically back to normal.


----------



## slg76

Hi Ladies,
Hope everyone is having a nice day. Linney, I think I would like a stick that said things like, "I'm sorry you have to poas everyday!" or "today would be a great day to have a glass of wine". 

I had my ipas procedure done today (kind of like a DC). It was painful but only for a couple minutes. This afternoon the cramps haven't been any worse than what I've had for two weeks now. Felt sad to see an empty uterus on the screen afterward but feel relieved that my body can get back to normal now. My doctor was out of town but the Dr. who did it was great. She said that my corpus luteum, which provides the progesterone to support the pregnancy, was still totally intact and that is probably why my body wasn't passing the pregnancy on its own. Hoping for quickly falling HCGs now!

I'm not a big fan of painkillers so instead of filling my Rx for those I decided to use that money to buy me and my friend some yummy lattes and pastries. Good decision on my part :)


----------



## penguin1

Anniebobs said:


> Sorry the number wasn't higher arabelle :hugs: really hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> Boodley your whole post made me laugh, especially thinking about literati this weekend :haha: good luck with your bding!
> 
> Celine how are you coping with the tww? Hope you're not going too mad symptom spotting yet.
> 
> Penguin wow that's a lot of work! What do you do?
> 
> Elizabean :happydance: yay for spewing! I remember rushing to the works loos many a time, I was much sicker with dd than my mc so definitely take it as a good sign. Even though you feel awful :hugs: and congratulations for reaching your mc milestone. When's the first scan?
> 
> Shelie sorry for your loss :hugs: I would have to agree with the others and say after an early loss you'll be fine ttc right away. With any luck your cycle will be pretty much the same as normal, just count cd1 as the day you started bleeding.
> 
> Munchkin it sounds like AF hasn't been as much of a bitch as usual, that's a very positive sign after the last few have been so bad for you. Roll on the fun part of the cycle!
> 
> AFM, still no sign of AF so ill test again tomorrow if she's a no show today. I'm starting to get my hopes up a little bit that its just a late bfp. A friend in a Facebook group told me that she started testing early because she felt sure she was pg, but she kept getting bfns. she kept testing every few days and two weeks later she got a bfp. She had twins too! Now I'm not sure I could wait another two weeks but you never know!

Annie- I work as an occupational therapy assistant but I am taking tomorrow off so I needed to work last sunday. I was short hours the week before so I worked Sat to make up for that. Ugg

I really hope you get an answer soon. Hopefully you will be in the same boat as your friend and just get a late BFP!!!! I couldn't go two weeks either!


----------



## garfie

Good morning chatty ladies

I go to work for a few days and I have an essay to read:haha:

Munchkin - Hope she has left now - so what is your plan now?:hugs: sorry to hear about your sister I am sure you will all cope fine as a family, sometimes when these situations arise we have no choice but to cope. I have a child with autism and we just take it day to day:wacko:

Boodley - I have had no EWCM at all this month - very strange for me, don't forget though our bodies do strange things after a m/c:wacko: I will also be stalking your chart - can you not put it in your signature makes it easier for us stalkers:winkwink:

Liter - Wow that is some dedication - we used to wake up (or rather I was prodded:haha:) in the early stages of our relationship sadly it doesn't happen as much these days no early wake up call for me:haha:

Sig - I'm not a big fan of pain killers - so I like your alternatives:happydance: hope your HCGs falls very quickly - will you be testing it out, our do they want to see you again:flower:

Shelie - Sorry you find yourself here, welcome hun anything you want to know just ask, I'm sure one of us sadly will have already worn that t-shirt :hugs:

Eliza- Sorry you are feeling so rubbish (but it's a good sign) I never felt rubbish at all and I'm ready for feeling rubbish (remind me of this comment:haha:) I have also heard about pineapple - what us ladies will do eh - so when is your next scan?:hugs:

Arab - Sorry you are in limbo land - grrrrr it stinks doesn't it:hugs:

Celine - How are you doing hun - what cd are you on now, soon will be testing date won't it:flower:

Rachel - Aw wow sorry you lost your ring - but how sweet was that of him and you really had no idea?:happydance:

Sofa - How are those lines? mine used to fade in stay for a day and then fade out - but as we said before after a m/c all bets are off - see my craaazy chart and OPK testing:wacko:

3min - How are you doing hun:hugs:

Annie - Any news yet?:hugs:

IAW - How are you doing hun - any more symptoms:flower:

Penguin - Hi:flower:

Okay think I have you all - sorry if I missed anyone but this list is sadly getting longer:cry:

AFM - I am on CD32 6DPO - a few days ago I got a squinter on a HPT, then I got a NEG the next day and yesterday when I tested I got a squinter but today a NEG - so once again ladies I am back in limbo land:growlmad:

I will of course have to test again tomorrow - the thing is I have virtually tested (OPKs) all month:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Rachel - When are you guys getting wed? We're meant to be doing it next year, depending on family etc. Also, well done on serious willpower holding off on buying tests. I'm impressed! :) re: ovulation, I got ov pains quite stabby this cycle after mc and they started early (like CD9 or 10) but ff still put me at CD14 for ov.


LL - So probably o'ing soon? I also noticed OV cramps were pretty full on this first cycle after mc. Not sure if it'll continue to be so or calm down over time? 


Sofaqueen - is it not the case that you take your first + as the surge? I'm new to all of it so some of the other girls might know more about that. I think only temping can definitively confirm O date. But, if you're dtd throughout your surge, i'm sure you should be covered! Hehe, i like your suggestions on poas - thinking maybe sometimes there could be sarcastic messages like 'Seriously? it's like 3DPO' etc 

Elizabean - Liz miserables! hehe, cute nickname ... hopefully not miserables for tooooo long. x

slg - The empty uterus on the US is rubbish...I feel for you. But yes, on the other side of it -everything is clear now. No more limbo.

Garfie - what a roller coaster of a cycle you've had! Congrats on getting ov anyway, and fingers and toes crossed for the positive on the next stage. x

AFM - FF changed it's mind about my ov date from CD12 to CD14 which i'm quite happy about because I started to google early ovulation and discovered - sign of declining fertility .... And here's the thing, even though every shred of evidence about this said there was an issue if consistently ov'ing at *LESS* than CD10, I STILL started worrying. I'd spent 2 days projecting a future filled with shrivelled ovaries. Anyway, that's it this time, I swear it. Google and me are over....probably.


----------



## Anniebobs

Penguin it sounds like you need a day off after all that!

Garfie at least you only have a week till this cycle is over one way or another, it's been such a rollercoaster hasn't it! Fingers crossed for those two lines.

Finally AF showed up for me this morning! I know I was on a downer on Monday after the bfn but I'm fine today. Of course I'd rather have had a bfp but it wasn't meant for me this month. DH is on a stag do when I'm supposed to be ovulating though so next month might be off for us too. Unless my cycle stays as long as it was this month then he should be back in time.


----------



## celine

Garfie still in limbo :( i hate limbo! Good luck with your tests...hpt it will have to be then. 

Annie im shocked u did get af! I was so sure ud have a late bfp :( if hubby is away next ov time are u going to ttc on hold because of flying next year? (Is was you right ?)

Im cd38 possible 9dpo...will text next week i guess. My mom is back for a week and she has been full of unnessasary sn e comments here n there...urgh.. Plus last night dd was so sick and vomiting (shes fine now just tired from lack of sleep) and ive lost my voice


----------



## 3Minions

Garfie, hang in there. Annie, I'm sorry it wasn't a bfp but I hope next time you ttc it works out better.
have no idea how you guys can keep track of everyone! My brain is much too muddled, lol. Nothing much happening here. 5dpo and a uti. Good times.


----------



## Anniebobs

celine said:


> Annie im shocked u did get af! I was so sure ud have a late bfp :( if hubby is away next ov time are u going to ttc on hold because of flying next year? (Is was you right ?)
> 
> Im cd38 possible 9dpo...will text next week i guess. My mom is back for a week and she has been full of unnessasary sn e comments here n there...urgh.. Plus last night dd was so sick and vomiting (shes fine now just tired from lack of sleep) and ive lost my voice

I know me too, I'm never late! Ah well I guess this is my first real AF since the mc because last months was a chemical. I did the maths again and can try the next month too. We go on our hols at the beginning of September so if I got pregnant this month I'd be due mid July, next month would be mid August. I'd just have to hope I don't go overdue! 

Hope you and your dd feel better soon. Good on you for waiting to test, I am not testing until AF is late from now on... lets see if I have this same willpower in 4 weeks time!


----------



## RachelLynda

Grrr hate when my internet cuts out!! Take two..

*Slg -* Hope you're feeling better! I hate painkillers too, I never take them unless OH forces me too or I've tried everything else. Pastries.. Yummy!

*Garfie -* No I thought he was looking at wedding rings, look back and think :dohh: you bloody muppet it was obvious :haha: Fx for the test tomorrow!

*Linny *- March 22nd 2014, it's when our little star would have been born :') When were you thinking next year? What CD did you ov? (If you use OPKs) Oohh dear Dr Google! If I were to use Google I'd be a nervous wreck! 'Ooo my legs got a pain I wonder what's going on' *In comes Doctor Google* 'Hmm seems that I've pulled a muscle, oh no, I've got an infection, no wait, my bloods poisoned, wait now I've broken my leg - I guess it's painful enough for that.. Oh look he's changed his mind - Yep, I have an incurable deathly rare disease that 1 in 5 billion have and I'm dying' Turns out I laid on it wrong... :dohh: :haha: 

*Annie* - Sorry that AF got you but good positive thoughts! Hope hubby is back in time! I read somewhere, don't quote me on it as I may have gotten it wrong, but it said that dtd three days before ov it's more successful than day of ov - I can't remember where I read this, It could have been in my dream for all I know haha. 

*AFM *- Not much is happening - My no sugar idea went out the window and quickly as it came in :rofl: OH is doing my nut in today as he's in a bad mood for no reason grr! Had a dream about my ex last night :dohh: assuming it's just pre-wedding nerves! As for TTCing - No CM to track, I had a bit yesterday it wasn't clear but it seemed to be trying to get there, I checked today (TMI!) and it seemed to be at the stage of 'just before ov' so hoping that's a good sign! Pains in my side have gone, I think. I know this month isn't my month as just found out OH has been, how to put this, enjoying himself, as he knows (well thinks!) we're not TTC :( As he's started f***ing smoking again so I'm going to sit, eat some chocolate and mope around the house in my comfy clothes :(


----------



## GRGirl

Can I come join? Had a CP in July and going through a MC right now, then just waiting to O and try again this cycle...


----------



## 3Minions

GRgirl, I'm sorry you've found your way here. But welcome to the club.


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi grgirl, sorry you're going through this. I had the opposite to you, I had a mc in August and a chemical in September. It sucks. Hope your mc isn't too painful and you have all the support you need :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Gr - Sorry to have to welcome you here - hope you don't have to much discomfort and this part is over quickly and painlessly for you:hugs:

3 min - Sorry about your UTI - are you on tablets for it? :hugs:

Annie - :growlmad: sorry she got you, pleased though you will be able to try again next month:happydance:

Linny - I also googled early O - as can you believe FF had put my O date as CD9 this month at first:haha: however if you have short cycles (like I used to 22 days) it is okay as it its the LP that is important 12 days plus or at least 10 for implantation to take place:wacko: so no more thoughts of shriveled up ovaries:hugs:

Celine - Hope you all feel better in your household - it's crappy when little ones are ill and you feel so shocking yourself :hugs:

Rachel - :growlmad: men that's all I need to say - I hate it when I find out my hubby has been solo flying especially when it's that important time - but looking at it another way his little men will all be refreshed and ready to go:happydance: why can't they wait until after O - although my hubby for a change has been good this month:hugs:

Lots of :hugs: there

AFM - I have one of the children off school (inset day) so I went for a lie down asked him to wake me in an hour - nearly 3 hours later I awoke:sleep: hope I can sleep tonight:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## RachelLynda

*Gr *- Sorry about you chemical and mc :( 

*Garfie -* Tell me about it.. Men! I told him, that I agree to every other day and he can't do that (for me every other day is a big thing, it used to be about once a week if that) I hope they're new and ready to go! Exactly - who knows whats going on with my body at the moment, (sorry if TMI) I feel.. wetter down there but my CM is like it should be AFTER ov. I might need to stop obsessing about my CM and just relax haha. I did that with OH I decided I needed a nap and asked him to wake me up at 5pm (it was 4pmish at the time) so I could start dinner - he decided to play on his PS3 and I woke up at 8pm. By 11pm I was laying in bed, wide awake :dohh:


----------



## 3Minions

Garfie, most definitely! I have about an hour from the moment I realize I have one to get to the doctor before I want to cry. Fun times.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Literati_Love said:


> Sofa -
> Technically you could have 2 +OPKs before ovulating because you could pick up on the beginning and end of the surge. You should ovulate 24-36 hours after your first positive so it's possible you will still ovulate sometime today or tonight.
> 
> I should also note that NOT EVERYONE gets a negative OPK after ovulating. It *can* be normal to continue getting positives for a few days for some people and as long as your temps confirm o, then there is no reason to be concerned about the multiple positives. This happened to me last month and I did extensive googling on the matter. But I think in this case you've likely just picked up on the beginning and end of your surge.
> 
> Good luck! Do you temp at all?




garfie said:


> Sofa - How are those lines? mine used to fade in stay for a day and then fade out - but as we said before after a m/c all bets are off - see my craaazy chart and OPK testing:wacko:




Linnypops said:


> Sofaqueen - is it not the case that you take your first + as the surge? I'm new to all of it so some of the other girls might know more about that. I think only temping can definitively confirm O date. But, if you're dtd throughout your surge, i'm sure you should be covered!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Ok, so I think Ive multi-quoted properly... I think!
> 
> Thanks a million for all the replies... so my OPKs.. are V Positive on CD 16, and CD 17... did one at lunchtime today (CD18), and the second line is MUCH fainter than yesterday. CD16 and CD17 were done at 6pm each evening, so I'll do one this evening, just to be sure!
> 
> We BD'd on CD16 and CD17, and will BD tonight (CD18) and probably on Saturday morning!
> 
> So, while I know all bets are off for the cycle after a MC, Im hoping that we have all possible angles covers!
> 
> If my OPK tonight is faint, do I count today as DPO1 or will I wait until tomorrow?
> 
> I should also mention, I had the appropriate ewcm on CD16/17 and a little bit today so far!!
> 
> xxxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sofa - if your OPKs were both positive in the evenings of cd16 and cd17 and now negative at noon for cd18, it is hard to say but I would probably count cd18 as ov day so tomorrow as 1 DPO. Your BD timing sounds perfect either way so you are most certainly covered! 

Garfie - wow, sounds like you really needed that nap! So sorry about your confusing squinters mixed in with BFNs. :(

Linny - yep, I am now guessing I will ov tomorrow because I think I had a +OPK today although there's a chance it could get darker yet. 
I don't think Oving at cd12 is anything to worry about but I am glad for you that yours was cd14. 
My ovulation cramps haven't been any different since the m/c. They were always strong before, with some months more than others.

Annie - so sorry AF showed. :hugs: you are such a trooper with dealing with these false hopes early on. 

Celine - your poor dd! I hope you don't get any more sick and that she feels better as well. 9dpo is getting close! Good luck! 

3minions - UTIs are super uncomfortable! Hope you feel better soon. 

Rachel - our old due dates were fairly close. I would have been due March 9th. :( 
So sorry your DH is not cooperating with BD timing. He really should be able to wait a day in between! Argh! 

GRgirl- welcome here and I'm very sorry about your m/c and your chemical. :( 

AFM - CD 12 today. I got very close to a +OPK at 10 pm yesterday and then it looks like a +OPK this morning but it may darken up yet. I always have trouble telling if it truly is positive yet! Either way we will BD tonight and tomorrow (and Sunday too). I had some more EWCM this morning so hopefully our timing is okay since we can't BD until around 6 tonight!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Literati_Love said:


> Sofa - if your OPKs were both positive in the evenings of cd16 and cd17 and now negative at noon for cd18, it is hard to say but I would probably count cd18 as ov day so tomorrow as 1 DPO. Your BD timing sounds perfect either way so you are most certainly covered!!

Thanks LL, This is this evening OPK...
There is a line, but it's much fainter than last nights..

Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Literati_Love

Yeah, that's a definite negative. Looks like O has passed and you can safely stop BDing soon! I know I am always relieved when that happens! :haha: 

It just occurred to me that we are going to be TWW buddies! I will likely ovulate tomorrow so we will be pretty close! Yay!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey LL, 
that's brilliant! Delighted to have a TWW buddy!! 
Xxxx


----------



## celine

Hi GRgirl welcome to the club :) ive had two losses this year too in june & sept. I used baby and bump loads eith my first two pregnancies and now im so thankful for this ttc after loss forym during my last two pregnancies.

Anniebobs how are you feeling? You sound so positive and upbeat <3 i hope we gets our July rainbows x

Garfie when are you testing? Lng cycles are frustrating! Im cd 40 tomorrow! Before i had kids they were between 29-36 days but 40 is pushing it urghh!

Rachel how dare your man pleasure himself without you grrrr! I ould invest in sexy lingeree to "test" out for the wedding of course, and lots of that testing out during ov week, sure he may be suspicious when a week later you shrut him off and beg him to dtd himself hehe

Sofaqueen sounds like if you dtd today then you will have your babes covered good luck! Literati you too! I love how in this group we all have a buddy somewhere, Garfie is mine :) both of us have had a stupidly long and frustrating cycle!

On my side, dd is better, i still have no voice but im fine, i have two kids there is no way they will let me rest enoug so it always takes longer for me to get back to normal.

Im cd 39 10dpo, hoping to test wed if i can hold out! I want to poas every morning, i dont feel like af is coming yet, so i hope thats a good sign. If i do get af i know i will be gutted and scared bcos it will be the first real af since both mc, first af since april. Yikes!


----------



## garfie

Celine - :happydance: my cycle buddy - I used to have short cycles 22 days so yep this longer cycle business is a killer:dohh: although looking at my temps today they have dropped again so maybe she is finally on her way:shrug: ok it will mean a short LP this month - but if that keeps happening the drs will have to take me seriously and drag me off the scrap heap:haha:

I am sure I have had a mega dodgy batch of both OPK and HPTs (how unlucky) I have just taken another OPK and it's still POS :growlmad: its not as bright as the other day but both lines are equally as dark.

Anyway we gave up BD over 8 days ago (hubby was away) and then having POS HPTs I can't anyway due to previous history:dohh: so I'm still in limbo land.

So pleased I have someone there with me:hugs:

I know what you mean about not getting time to rest - although I did manage a huge one yesterday:haha: have you tried cooled boiled lemonade hun that will soothe your throat - it's probably irritated from all the crying:cry:

Hope you feel better soon :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## RachelLynda

*Literati -* Aww :( Mine was the 21st of March depending on who you talked to :cry:

*Celine - * Oooo that's a good idea! Yeah I thought it might but I didn't think that far ahead :haha: I like getting new underwear hehe :blush: Hope that's a good sign and AF stays away for 9 months! I always find tea good for a sore throat :)

*AFM -* Finally managed to write my mc experience down and put it on here so I'm sat here crying watching crap on TV, might have to get a cup of tea and chocolate :/
I think my OH mentioned a carnival tonight so might be going to that! My every 2 days plan is working out so far but might try to bump it up to every day from Monday. My CM is still as if it should be after ov so I'm still confused. Except that I don't think there's much more going on with me.

Hope everyone is doing well 
:dust: to you all!


----------



## boodley

RachelLynda  how are you now? You still getting those twinges? I havent noticed it so much this time, but back in January I got this different sensation around my ovary-area too at times during my cycle. I actually posted about it on the miscarriage section coz it confused me. It stayed around for the next few cycles. I got it checked out, but they said everything looked fine and not to worry. Might it be things settling back after the mc? Ha  just read your next post  betya this is the time things will work out  when all the precautions go out the window :coffee:

Elizabean  tell me more about the pineapple? Im curious. Havent heard that one before. 

L.L  chart hopefully in signature below! Im confused about the EWCM now  coz (tmi) last couple of days its been streaked with tiny amounts blood, like leftover AF. Does that mean its not EWCM after all?? I dunno  BDing regardless. CD10 today

Garfie  chart below  Stalk away :howdy:

Annie  sorry AF came. Hopefully soon itll be a different story. 

Sofa  heres hoping this is a good cycle for ya! Its a comfort to see your body doing the right thing anyway, isnt it? 

AFM - on the baby-dancing-with-a-purpose train again. Had a little cry last night about it - this time last year we'd had our first BFP after trying for 9 months, and were so hopeful. Even if we do get another BFP, I'm so acutely aware now that it might lead to nothing. How can I try to get the excitement and hope back again? 

Hope everyone else is doing good? It's lashing rain here today, and we're heading out for DH's birthday which means walking down town in my lovely dress and heels, while getting soaked! Ahh, what a glamourous life. We're heading to a really nice restaurant, can't wait! 

Bxx


----------



## Linnypops

Garfie - Thanks! Good to know - i *think* LP ought to be ok , assuming my cycles go back to how they were pre-mc...So you're about 7/8DPO now? Are you going to test early or wait and see?

Sofa - sounds like perfect timing love! I think if you're bd'ing during the lh and o comes on time after you're in with a good chance!

Celine - Crikey yes, that's a long time to have gone without a proper AF. But, even if it is AF, if it lasts a normal length, normal amount of pain etc etc, you'll at least know your body is functioning the way it ought to be. Good luck anyway!

Rachel - have you tried taking evening primrose oil for CM? I did it this month from about CD4 to OV and it was - outrageous! Really made a massive difference. (You don't take it after OV as it can cause uterine contractions)

Boodley - I think it's completely normal after mc to worry about never feeling hopefully in early pregnancy. What's helped me a little is having constructive things to 'do' to give my body the best possible chance. for me this was changing my stressed lifestyle/bad eating habits. For someone else it might be different. Anyway, it's taken the pressure off, and i try to think 'I'm doing everything i can, and the rest is out of my hands'

Afm, i've finally finished my show, me and DF are packing it all up today. Phew! And i'm feeling pretty upbeat about everything. And i think i also managed to link my FF chart into my sig.


----------



## RachelLynda

*Boodley *- No they're gone now (sorry if tmi but I think it might have been gas :dohh: ) Probably - last time I got pregnant we'd have sex 2-3 that whole month, determined little swimmers my OH has :rofl: Hoping they're just as determined but as long as it's a healthy little baby then I don't mind if his swimmers take a nice leisurely swim :haha: If it doesn't happen this month it won't happen next as I'm probably at my Mums when I ov - typical haha. That's if my body stays at a 34 day cycle - I don't mind if it does just hoping it doesn't keep changing because then I won't know what's going on for a while :( 
I'm the same, one side of me thinks - Just enjoy the first trimester regardless because then you'll wish you had when everything turns out fine but then I think I don't want to get so attached to the next pregnancy in case it's the same ending as my last. I guess it's a matter of you won't know how you'll feel until it happens.

*Linny* - Never heard of evening primrose for that - the only thing is I won't know when I ov so I'd be taking a risk by maybe taking it afterward or when you're taking it is it very clear you've ov? haha. I might try it if we're still trying after the wedding and I can finally get my OPKs so I'll know for defiant!

Someones mentioned angus.. something to me to help with TTC does anyone take it and how does it help? I don't want to start Googling because the moment I do I'll read all types of things that will scare me and then I'll end up thinking I'm dying again :( 

Hope everyone's doing okay! xx


----------



## Linnypops

Rachel- well for me it was pretty obvious! Heh... But you could just be in the safe side and take it from cd 4 - cd 12. Most likely you won't O before then, no harm if it's a day or two over anyway I think


----------



## penguin1

grgirl welcome. sorry you have to be here! 
garfie- you are right. hard to keep up the list is so very sadly long.
Annie- yes I did. I had this Friday off for a Mary Kay conference. it was worth the work! so sorry this wasn't your month but I know next month will be it for you!

I spent all day yesterday at a conference 11/2 hrs away and I was ovulating from the ovidrel. so I drive all the way home instead of staying at the hotel to find my hubby sleeping! I wanted to cry! I was so mad, but I finally got him up after a half hr! ugg. this better work. I also had to get up early to drive back this morning to finish the conference! sorry I won't be on till Tuesday, as I will be at the biggest mall in the US and some more work and Mary Kay. lol
good luck to all testers!


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - 10 DPO! You are getting to the very exciting part of the cycle! Good luck! I hope AF does not show up! It is nice how we all seem to have a cycle buddy even though we all have different cycles so our buddies always switch up each month! 

Rachel - So sorry you're having a down day. :hugs: It's good you wrote about your experience, though. It can be very cathartic to write about your experiences, even if they are sad ones. I wrote about mine as well and I am glad I did. I look back and read it sometimes and cry because it makes it so real again. But we should never forget what happened because we had a beautiful baby who deserves to be remembered.

I had lots of creamy CM before I got my fertile CM this month, Rachel, so it's not too abnormal really!

Boodley - Thanks! Now I can stalk so much more easily. ;)

I have actually read that rarely some people do have CM tinged with blood around ovulation time. It can be normal but FF said to consult your doctor if it lasts more than a day or two.

So sorry you're having a down day as well. It really is sad that we have to look forward to our BFPs so much but then once they come we never know if they will last anyway. It's so hard. I had a big cry last night too because I was looking at baby bump pictures of people and just wishing I could have one so bad. Other people complain about how huge they get but they have no idea how lucky they are. It feels like some private club that I will never be a part of. :(

Enjoy your husband's birthday dinner! 

Linny - Glad you're feeling upbeat! 

Garfie - Are you not supposed to BD when pregnant because of your m/cs?

AFM - I'm honestly a little confused as to when I ovulated but I do think I did already. I woke up at 4:30 am with intense ovulation cramps on my left side so I figured it happened then, but then my temps were a bit confusing today. They did not dip but they were only a tiny bit higher than normal. However, I temped an hour earlier than usual so I do think they would have been up a bit more had I temped at the correct time. We BDed last night and this morning and hopefully it was enough. I was a little stressed that we didn't have 24 hours in between but I was actually in the mood for once and I just felt like we should just enjoy it while we can since we probably won't get pregnant anyway and there's no sense making it a chore later.

I only had my +OPK yesterday morning and it was already faded later that day, but I really think that was because the urine was diluted because I really feel like I ovulated today. Who knows. We'll see when OF pegs it. If I did ovulate yesterday, I don't think we'll have much of a chance this month. :cry:


----------



## Linnypops

Penguin - oh gosh that's a hard day! I hope it works out! x

LL - Do temps generally dip pre O? Mine seemed to be quite erratic until the very high temp....I just checked out your chart - I quite like the way ovu friend does it...seems a bit more readable to me than FF.


----------



## Literati_Love

I think temps are supposed to dip on the day of O but some months I haven't had a really noticeable dip and only notice from the temp rises so perhaps it is just normal. 

My temps went up again today so I do think o already happened! 

Your chart looks good!


----------



## celine

All right i think i am going to cave and test tomorrow..although i can feel af is on her way...you never know and i havent poas in like an entire week so would like something to obsess about before af takes that joy off me too!


----------



## garfie

Celine - Cycle buddy - you can't test without me:cry: so okay I am testing with my cycle buddy although I will be 9DPO tomorrow.

:dohh: to testing tomorrow

Good luck hun:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Literati_Love said:


> Yeah, that's a definite negative. Looks like O has passed and you can safely stop BDing soon! I know I am always relieved when that happens! :haha:
> 
> It just occurred to me that we are going to be TWW buddies! I will likely ovulate tomorrow so we will be pretty close! Yay!

Sooooo, when will we start POASing??? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## slg76

oh boy. Lets hear some results ladies! FX!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

slg76 said:


> oh boy. Lets hear some results ladies! FX!

Ah we have a bit to go yet..... I'm only DPO2 today, teehee!!!

I'm thinking I'll start at DPO8, next Saturday!! I know it's way early, but I am an addict, I'll definitely need my fix ya then!!!!


----------



## celine

Awww garfie ill wait for you <3 what day would you rather test?


----------



## garfie

Tomorrow is fine cycle buddy :happydance: couldn't make you wait - that's just cruel:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## 3Minions

I'll be 8 dpo tomorrow... All I have are ICs so I'll check tomorrow morning ( I know it'll be neg) and then I'll check again on Wednesday. GL everyone!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine- you Should definitely test tomorrow! :happydance:

Garfie, you too! 

Sofa - I am going to try to hold our until 12 or 13 DPO! And I am only 1 DPO right now (I think). But I will be rooting for you when you start your early testing! I actually can't even believe I am in the TWW again already!?!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Literati_Love said:


> Celine- you Should definitely test tomorrow! :yay:
> 
> Garfie, you too!
> 
> Sofa - I am going to try to hold our until 12 or 13 DPO! And I am only 1 DPO right now (I think). But I will be rooting for you when you start your early testing! I actually can't even believe I am in the TWW again already!?!

I know, it's exciting, scary, lonely, sad... All rolled in together! 
I only mc'd three weeks ago this Tuesday... And it feel strange to be thinking about anther BFP so soon...

xxxxxx


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Excellent, so as long as there's a definite rise, then no need to worry about a dip ... And, yes it seems like on the one hand waiting for OV is interminable and yet it's all going by pretty quickly!

Celine - ooooo! Well, AF symptoms seem to also be pregnancy symptoms, so i wouldn't say that puts you at a disadvantage! And yes, after a week something has to get p'd on...I did an OPK today, can't even tell you why.

Garfie - hehe, good luck! I think even if you are just 9dpo you've waited long enough this cycle to be entitled to wee on a hpt x...Also, frer's seem to be pretty good early?

Sofaqueen - I'm quite close to you in cycle!...well, 5DPO. Good luck on sat, i'm debating when to test myself...Thinking i'll maybe try a FRER about 11/12 DPO


----------



## Literati_Love

Sofa - Wow, that is scary. Even though I really wanted to get pregnant immediately after we started trying again after the m/c, when it didn't happen that first cycle I was honestly a bit relieved. I don't think I realized how emotionally damaging the m/c had been and I honestly didn't mind the extra month to not worry about miscarrying every 5 seconds. But after the next cycle rolled around, I really was darn well devastated that I didn't get my BFP. I really want it now. 3rd time's the charm? But, what I'm trying to say is, if you get your BFP you will be thrilled and get through the 'scariness' but if you don't get it this cycle, at the very least you can give your body and mind more time to heal. 

Linny - You bet! I agree - it sort of feels like it takes a long time for O to come (or at least for AF to end) but then it happens and you realize it actually went by quickly. The first half of the TWW usually goes by quickly as well, but the 2nd half just drags for me. Exciting that you are already 5 DPO!!! :happydance:


----------



## RachelLynda

I haven't even ov yet and every ones POAS :O Why can't my body hurry up and ov :(
I have a quick questions.. _AF is due 10th of Nov but say I ov tomorrow do I count 14 days from tomorrow and then I'll be 1 day late on the 15th day or will I have to still wait until the 10th for AF?_ I have no idea when she's actually due as I've only had one AF post MC :( But no POAS till Nov for me :( 
I have no CM, I feel wetter every so often but there no noticeable wetness if that makes sense. I get pains every now and again but nothing noticeable if I wasn't feeling out for them, think that's all my pre TWW/ov symptom spotting - I don't feel in the mood to DTD tonight so don't know if it will happen but I'm not going to force myself to - trying to keep to relaxed TTC but less relaxed than NTNP haha x


----------



## slg76

Hey RachelLynda. I'm nowhere near POAS yet! I just had everything cleaned out from the mc. I go tomorrow to get a beta done and hopeful it will be fairly low. I should be a couple weeks from ovulation still. I can keep you company on the wait :)

If you are tracking ovulation than I would say your period is one day late 15 days after you ovulate.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi Ladies - I have been out of town and away from computers since Thursday. Any big news missed? I will try to read up tomorrow night.


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - sorry you haven't oved yet. It depends what your luteal phase is but yeah your AF would be due approx 14 days after you ov.


----------



## penguin1

good luck garfie and Celine! fx for bfp!


----------



## penguin1

sorry, I'm no help for luteal phases or temping. I'm 4dpo now. can't wait to see what is going on this month.


----------



## celine

Looks like a bfn! Boo! Garfie? 
Doesnt stop me from stalking thats test every 5 mins and holding it to the light haha.


----------



## Literati_Love

That's too bad it is a BFN, Celine, but it's still very early on! I do hope you get at least a squinter tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## celine

Tx literati, of course i feel this may be a sqinter but when i took a photo to enhance its stark white boo

Editted: my squinter after elapsed time...

Not too hopeful just yet. Will wait two days.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## garfie

A BFN for me as well - okay that I can cope with still early blah blah but my body has been such a mess this month.

This morning I had a major temp drop and when I went to wipe I saw blood - so I guess she is on her way:cry:

So it looks like not only have my temps been playing up, OPKs and HPTs but it seems like I can't rely on my body signals either.

It used to be TMI creamy cm (and there was a lot yesterday) and sore boobs (been sore for last few days) meant pregnancy:shrug: now I don't know my body at all:wacko:

Of course hubby would have to chose last night to "have the talk" as well so it looks like my days are numbered any way:cry:

Today I have both children off on holiday - so I guess I need to plaster that smile back on my face and get the lazy little bums out of bed:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Oh no garfie :( what talk is hubby talking bout? Stopping ttc?


----------



## garfie

:cry: yes that's the one - we have had 5 m/c since we have been married and we were NTNP beforehand. He feels sometimes we BD to schedule, certain times I put my life on hold - and then when I can (AF time) I don't feel like it - as I'm bloated, feeling yucky etc - I'm sure you understand where I am coming from:cry:

We were going to stop a while ago - but I talked him round and luckily I got pregnant - then of course I lost it AGAIN:cry:

I also have to think about my two boys - aged 12 and 10 and me of course I'm not getting any younger (42) so I have told him if he is serious - he can have the snip - he goes very quiet when I mention it, so we will see:wacko:

Hope you get your squinter tomorrow:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

:( its indeed a hard topic to talk about. My friend with the 22 week loss lost when she was 39 so she too is now having icsi (i think?) with clomid. At first the hospital said she should try teo years and she said she refuses t wait til 44 to be a mother again. I hope you and dh can come to an agreement xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - sorry it's a bfn! You're quite early on though right? Still time. x

Garfie- Aw love. I'm sorry to hear that...Do you reckon with a bit of a breather from ttc he'll come around? :hugs:


----------



## GRGirl

This past weekend was horrible :( Yesterday was my birthday and I'm in the middle of miscarrying (awesome, right?) Luckily, most of the painful cramping is gone and the bleeding is almost done, just tiny bits of spotting. I'm just still extremely sad and emotional, have bits of depression where I think I'll never be a mom again, DS is all I'll ever have, etc. I'm sure you guys understand all of it too well.

All weekend OH tried his hardest to make me happy, I know he did, and I really am grateful for him, but he blew it big time yesterday. We're in the store (I just had to get out of the house so we went and got Halloween decorations) and I had a brief moment of depression looking at all the kids in the store and said "I should buy something for (DS), since he's all I'll probably have" and OH was so condescending and said, "he's not all you're going to have" which upset me. Then when we're leaving the store, he said to me, "It's not the end of the world, plenty of people have one" (a MC). I was gutted. I felt so utterly alone- he's my best friend and I should be able to tell him anything, but he was so dismissive and minimized my sadness to the point that I felt like an idiot for even being still upset. It's like he has a timeframe for grieving and I'm past what he thinks is ok, so he's annoyed I'm sad. 

Yes, I know it's an early MC (I wasn't even 5 weeks) but I'm still IN THE MIDDLE of it right now. Isn't it ok to still be sad then? I'm sad and worried and up until this morning was still having painful cramping. It's VERY real to me and I should still be allowed to be sad, right? The only things even making me feel any better right now are DS and the thought that we can keep trying.

He really is a good guy but sometimes his insensitivity makes me want to scream!


----------



## celine

Its good to grieve and be sad :( i mc-ed on my sons birthday and felt like the worst mother in the world i couldnt get off the sofa. I do worry if im not preg by his next birthday what i will feel.

Men sometimes just dont get it, ive seen many quotes on pinterest and this one sticks to my mind. I dont want to be told that i will have another baby, i wanted that pregnancy, i wanted that baby.


----------



## GRGirl

celine said:


> Its good to grieve and be sad :( i mc-ed on my sons birthday and felt like the worst mother in the world i couldnt get off the sofa. I do worry if im not preg by his next birthday what i will feel.
> 
> Men sometimes just dont get it, ive seen many quotes on pinterest and this one sticks to my mind. I dont want to be told that i will have another baby, i wanted that pregnancy, i wanted that baby.

It's funny you say that, because I told OH almost the exact same thing yesterday. I said, "Great, we can try again, but I wanted THIS baby and I didn't want to have to try again!"


----------



## celine

A loss is a loss, no matter how long a time you had together.


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - I am terrible at seeing squinters but I hope you get a clear line in a couple days!
Garfie - so sorry AF is showing signs of arriving and your DH is thinking he wants to stop trying. Can't he just wait for you to get pregnant one more time? It could be your healthy pregnancy! Maybe a break to just NTNP would help? 

GRGirl- I am SO sorry you had such a down day and your husband was not the support you needed. I am also so sorry you are going through a miscarriage on your birthday. :hugs: 
Your feelings are completely understandable and normal. You are grieving and there is NO timeline on grief. You have the right to heal at your own pace. The timeline thing I could really relate to because I felt like my DH ha a timeline as well and we had a similar conversation just a few days after the m/c. He was ready to 'move on' and at least pretend to be happy again, and I was shocked because I was still in the midst of miscarrying and couldn't even THINK of acting or feeling normal again! Maybe you should explain to your DH that everyone grieves differently and things are very different for you as you are going through the physical side effects as well. Tell him you can respect the fact that he is healing before you feel he should be but he needs to respect that you are still grieving. You lost your baby, and it could take a very long time to recover. 
I should note that despite that sad conversation with my DH, 3 months later he is still not over it either and he is actually more understanding of my breakdowns about it now. He is still sad too but men just deal with emotions really differently than we do. So do not for a second feel 'stupid' for being upset. You have had a great loss and your baby deserves to be grieved and remembered properly. :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies.
Sorry i've been AWOL it's just been a busy time, i was in a concert on saturday which involved long rehearsals and yesterday was my DD's 'fake' 2nd birthday as my gran will be in hospital next sunday on her real birthday so we've had to throw 2 parties!

I'm at work now so struggling to catch up with everyone but:
Celine i could definitely see a squinter there. Have you had evaps on those tests before??
Garfie sorry about the BFN and sorry about your OH. I think the 'get the snip' idea is good. It tends to put them off! Or make him responsible for timing so you're not TTC anymore. Men are rubbish at that and there'll inevitably be accidents! He's probably worrying about you as much as anything though and probably thinks it would help you to not TTC any more :( 

GR Girl i'm so sorry you're having such a rubbish time. It's not surprising but no one other than you really knows how you feel and your feelings are all valid so don't feel bad about it. I could still cry if someone trys to talk to me about mc and my mc was in July! 

AFM i am on cd8, my fertility monitor started to ask for sticks yesterday so at least i'm peeing on something otherwise i woudl die of boredom! BDing starts every other day from today so hopefully OH will rise to the occasion :rofl:

My main thoughts at the moment though are with my gran who is 90 in december and going in to hospital tomorrow for lung cancer surgery. She is very fit and has no heart problems or anything but the surgeon has never done this operation on someone as old as her so i'm terrified. She has no living children (my mum was an only child and died in a car accident about 10 years ago) and i live very close to her so we're extremely, unhealthily close. I'm taking time off afterwards to look after her but so long as she gets through the surgery on wednesday i know we can deal with whatever happens afterwards. I'm off work on wednesday too so it's going to be a very slow hard day.


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - yay for POASing! I can't believe I am already done BDing for the month! 

So sorry about your gran. That must be scary for you. I will be praying her surgery goes well.

You have mentioned being at work a lot lately. Weren't you thinking of quitting work and becoming a SAHM a little while back? Did things change? Just curious! 

AFM - I am (probably) 2 DPO today! How weird!


----------



## celine

Hi munchkin wondered where u ran away to! Hows the birthday celebrations going with dd? Ive never had evaps on these before, will poas tomorrow! I totally understand being bored without anything to pee on, thats prob why cd1-9 is the cRappiest followed by 1dpo til 9dpo!

Hope all goes well with your gran, i dont think you could be unhealthily close? If she has no living children, you must be very special to her. In a way all this will take your mnd off ttc except for the bd marathons hopefull starting up ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Munchkin - so sorry to hear about your Gran. I hope things go well and that her recovery stays on track.

As for peeing on something - yeah! It's so nice to get back to that point. Fingers crossed!

Celine - sorry for the BFN or squinter. Really hope you get a clear BFP soon!

Garfie - "the talk." It's a tough one. I hope you get surprised with a healthy BFP when you least expect it, even if AF is on her way now. I am sorry things are so difficult right now, especially after all you have been through.

Literati - You're in the TWW!!! I hope the times does not drag and you get your BFP.

GRGirl - as Celine said, a loss is a loss. Even if you only knew for a few hours you were pregnant, you still imagine your future and that of your little one's. You are still going through it, as you said, so take time to grieve when you need. It's normal and natural.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Celine. I know she's nearly 90 and has 'had a good innings' but she's still got so much quality of life and i feel like she's not ready to go yet :(

Literati i ended up not leaving work, partly because of money, partly because i couldn't cope with the idea of losing another bit of me and partly because i've got a new boss just started so it was a really bad time to be taking time off. After this week though i've got 2.5 weeks off with my gran so hopefully i'll be able to get her back on her feet! 

If everyone can have a word with whoever they have a word with on wednesday and ask if she can be ok i'd be so grateful.

On another subject Celine my DD stopped feeding when she was ill the week before last and we never got started again, until this morning when she asked for mummy milk. I was said she seemed to have stopped but it had been peetering out for months so wasn't surprised. I don't know whether it's even possible to keep feeding now after that break and if i should keep offering or not?? She's nearly 2 so she might just be ready to stop and i don't want to keep feeding for my own sake rather than hers? I really wanted to tandem feed but it's not looking likely now :( Any advice from a long term breastfeeder?? or anyone else i'd love your thoughts xx


----------



## celine

I dont know if your milk supply will still be there? I think if you feel its ok to cut the tie, then its okay, i feel its a two way relationship, if one of you isnt comfortable or happy about it you could stop. I also had hoped to tandom feed but thats out.

My son stopped at 19months he just stopped asking. Dd funily enough carried on bfing after i "announced on fb" that she was done (we secretly bf hehe) but two weeks ago my bra got a hole on it and while she wanted to feed she saw it on the righ side, so she said its broken and wanted to feed from the left, so i showed her a wee hole on that side of my bra and that was it. She still says they are broken. So i ket it go, i kept the "holey" bra in case she asked for it again but she hasnt wanted.

So its your call. Youve done amazing to get so far, no one would judge u either way.

Oh i am crocheting a rainbow baby blanket for church collegues of dh, they are preg with their rainbow and due in feb with a girl. So im crocheting this sweet blanket its white with rows of hearts in every colour of the rainbow <3

Ill keep your gran in my prayers xxx


----------



## boodley

Rachel  Ha! :rofl: You gave me a laugh there. Gas, better out than in, huh? :pop: Im taking agnus castus. Its supposed to help regulate hormone levels  both oestrogen first half and progesterone second half, though some places say to stop taking it after ov; others say that it can help boost progesterone levels in second half of cycle, and that you can continue to take it till youre 13 weeks, before gradually reducing out. Its supposed to help regularise irregular cycles. I just got mine in local health food shop. Im hoping itll get my cycles back on track as quickly as possible.

Penguin  hats off to your dedication with that drive!! I popped home between appointments today to DTD with DH  he was snoozing too, but I quickly put an end to that! Fingers crossed you caught that egg!! 

Literati  thanks for your advice on the CM issue. Im gonna post more as a question below, for general input! You timed your BD quite well then, I think. I dont think we had 24 hours between BDs the cycle we got our BFP. Fingers crossed! 

Garfie  sorry bout the conversation. Hopefully he was only having a bad day and hell rally round again. :hugs:

Celine  fingers crossed for a different outcome in the next few days! And that blanket sounds beautiful. My MIL knit me a memory blanket over the summer. Its lovely to have! Such a thoughtful thing to do. 

GRGirl  sorry youd such a rotten birthday. I was the same last year  I told all my closest not to text/send cards/acknowledge it. I came straight home from work, put on my PJs, lit the fire and hid away for the evening. I dunno if its the same, but sometimes my DH cant take hearing me be sad or negative, and tries to snap me out of it. Sounds to me like your OH is more trying to convince himself than you that the feelings are gone. 

Munchkin  hope the concert was a success. Do you sing, play music or something else? Sorry to hear about your granny. Its good that shes so fit and healthy  itll help with her recovery. Please God itll go well. Im sure its a great comfort to her that youll be around. 

AFM  hmmm. So, Ive been busy.:bunny: Thats all fine. TMI warning: But Im lost on the CM front. Ive been having stretchy CM for a good few days now. About three days ago, it became bloody CM on and off. And I dont mean just a little tinge. Proper AF-spotting type bloody. Its still stretchy. And sometimes its clear. But again this evening. I dont know what to think  is it mid-cycle spotting thats getting mixed up with normal EWCM?? Or is my EWCM bloody for some reason??? Or is it perhaps not CM at all, just stretchy spotting?? Does it matter? 

I was with my doctor this morning for bloods, and they said its just my body settling after MC. Not holding out much hope for this cycle as a result  things obviously arent optimal. I havent ovd yet, not sure what my bodys gonna do this cycle. For now, Im going to - as Bruce Forsythe would say  keeeeeeep dancing! Would love a bit of normality. 

Bxx


----------



## boodley

Wow - liking the new format!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Boodley - could be from the MC or it could be ovulation spotting. Ovulation spotting is actually more common after a miscarriage than in normal cycles and it can mean high fertility. My first ovulation after miscarriage I had ovulation spotting and I had it all through my 20's.


----------



## boodley

Ok, hadn't heard of that before. That makes me a bit more hopeful. Would it be likely to go on for a few days, though?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mine only ever lasted for a day or two. It's one of those guessing games after a miscarriage though. Everything is wonky and we don't know what's going on until we can look back on it. If you get AF in two weeks you will know it's ovulation bleeding. If you are ttc and get a BFP in a week it's implantation bleeding. If it turns into AF, it's AF. Really, it's a bitch. I wish I had a concrete answer for you.

The reason I am guessing ovulation bleed is that you are CD 12 so, if you are about to have a "normal" cycle than you could be ovulating now.


----------



## penguin1

Munchkin30 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Sorry i've been AWOL it's just been a busy time, i was in a concert on saturday which involved long rehearsals and yesterday was my DD's 'fake' 2nd birthday as my gran will be in hospital next sunday on her real birthday so we've had to throw 2 parties!
> 
> I'm at work now so struggling to catch up with everyone but:
> Celine i could definitely see a squinter there. Have you had evaps on those tests before??
> Garfie sorry about the BFN and sorry about your OH. I think the 'get the snip' idea is good. It tends to put them off! Or make him responsible for timing so you're not TTC anymore. Men are rubbish at that and there'll inevitably be accidents! He's probably worrying about you as much as anything though and probably thinks it would help you to not TTC any more :(
> 
> GR Girl i'm so sorry you're having such a rubbish time. It's not surprising but no one other than you really knows how you feel and your feelings are all valid so don't feel bad about it. I could still cry if someone trys to talk to me about mc and my mc was in July!
> 
> AFM i am on cd8, my fertility monitor started to ask for sticks yesterday so at least i'm peeing on something otherwise i woudl die of boredom! BDing starts every other day from today so hopefully OH will rise to the occasion :rofl:
> 
> My main thoughts at the moment though are with my gran who is 90 in december and going in to hospital tomorrow for lung cancer surgery. She is very fit and has no heart problems or anything but the surgeon has never done this operation on someone as old as her so i'm terrified. She has no living children (my mum was an only child and died in a car accident about 10 years ago) and i live very close to her so we're extremely, unhealthily close. I'm taking time off afterwards to look after her but so long as she gets through the surgery on wednesday i know we can deal with whatever happens afterwards. I'm off work on wednesday too so it's going to be a very slow hard day.

Good luck on the BDing! I'm sure everything will work just fine! How exciting for the concert, hope everything went well! I'm so sorry about your grandma and I understand how being close to a family member is hard. I just went to see my aunt today who is in the hospital with problems from her cancer that she has been battling for 8 yrs. She is the closest thing we have to family (and her 4 kids) that my DD calls her "gma" and her children "aunty and uncle". I hope all goes well and if she is in that great of shape I'm sure things will go just fine! Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## penguin1

boodley said:


> Rachel  Ha! :rofl: You gave me a laugh there. Gas, better out than in, huh? :pop: Im taking agnus castus. Its supposed to help regulate hormone levels  both oestrogen first half and progesterone second half, though some places say to stop taking it after ov; others say that it can help boost progesterone levels in second half of cycle, and that you can continue to take it till youre 13 weeks, before gradually reducing out. Its supposed to help regularise irregular cycles. I just got mine in local health food shop. Im hoping itll get my cycles back on track as quickly as possible.
> 
> Penguin  hats off to your dedication with that drive!! I popped home between appointments today to DTD with DH  he was snoozing too, but I quickly put an end to that! Fingers crossed you caught that egg!!
> 
> Literati  thanks for your advice on the CM issue. Im gonna post more as a question below, for general input! You timed your BD quite well then, I think. I dont think we had 24 hours between BDs the cycle we got our BFP. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Garfie  sorry bout the conversation. Hopefully he was only having a bad day and hell rally round again. :hugs:
> 
> Celine  fingers crossed for a different outcome in the next few days! And that blanket sounds beautiful. My MIL knit me a memory blanket over the summer. Its lovely to have! Such a thoughtful thing to do.
> 
> GRGirl  sorry youd such a rotten birthday. I was the same last year  I told all my closest not to text/send cards/acknowledge it. I came straight home from work, put on my PJs, lit the fire and hid away for the evening. I dunno if its the same, but sometimes my DH cant take hearing me be sad or negative, and tries to snap me out of it. Sounds to me like your OH is more trying to convince himself than you that the feelings are gone.
> 
> Munchkin  hope the concert was a success. Do you sing, play music or something else? Sorry to hear about your granny. Its good that shes so fit and healthy  itll help with her recovery. Please God itll go well. Im sure its a great comfort to her that youll be around.
> 
> AFM  hmmm. So, Ive been busy.:bunny: Thats all fine. TMI warning: But Im lost on the CM front. Ive been having stretchy CM for a good few days now. About three days ago, it became bloody CM on and off. And I dont mean just a little tinge. Proper AF-spotting type bloody. Its still stretchy. And sometimes its clear. But again this evening. I dont know what to think  is it mid-cycle spotting thats getting mixed up with normal EWCM?? Or is my EWCM bloody for some reason??? Or is it perhaps not CM at all, just stretchy spotting?? Does it matter?
> 
> I was with my doctor this morning for bloods, and they said its just my body settling after MC. Not holding out much hope for this cycle as a result  things obviously arent optimal. I havent ovd yet, not sure what my bodys gonna do this cycle. For now, Im going to - as Bruce Forsythe would say  keeeeeeep dancing! Would love a bit of normality.
> 
> Bxx

Thank you Boodley! I hope we caught that eggie too! So sorry your body's playing tricks on you. Hope it can decide what it wants to do. Are you much of a POAS addict like the rest of us?


----------



## celine

Boodley id never spotted in my life ever and i spotted for the first time two weeks post mc, a week before ovulation and i still dont know why. It lasted like three spots snd it was over. If it was pre-o better bd just in case!

Btw i think i may be onto something...taken within 15mins not 5 (i was n shower)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## celine

This was within the hour..its dried to a line for sure...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Elizabean

celine said:


> This was within the hour..its dried to a line for sure...

I'm terrible at this but I see it!

How are you feeling? 

I'm so nervously excited for you:hugs:


----------



## celine

Im tempted to go get a digi but terrified at the same time, just before i poas i felt crampy and i thought to myself quick pee on something before af shows up!


----------



## Anniebobs

Celine I see a line! Do you just get pregnant every time you dtd :haha: I really hope this is a sticky baby for you :hugs: how many dpo are you?


----------



## celine

Tx annie...im shocked as anything...and scared. Bought another double pack of these tests to be sure the line gets darker in case its from the old preg but i doubt it. I also bought a three pack digi which said pregant! I hope this is it, that i seem to be able to carry only summer babiesas id be due one week after my son and a week before my daughters birthday.


----------



## boodley

I can see it too, Celine!! :thumbup: Whoop whoop!


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats Celine! Third time's the charm. x


----------



## garfie

Celine - is the line still there if so :happydance: congrats mama

Sorry to loose you as a cycle buddie but what better reason :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Linnypops said:


> Congrats Celine! Third time's the charm. x

I hope so!
Garfie im sorry to lose you as a cycle buddy too...perhaps a bump buddy?


----------



## RachelLynda

Yaaaaaay! Congratulations! :) Will catch up properly soon!

(Ahhhh BnB's changed formats!)


----------



## Anniebobs

I've just realised I'm cd5 already! I really hope I ovulate late again this month, then DH will be back in time. If I have my normal cycle then he should be back for o day but none of the lead up to it. Looks like we might only get one shot this month!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey all,
I'm DPO4 today.... And actually thought about POASing!!!! ADDICT !!!!!!!
I've no symptoms to speak of really, lots of creamy CM, nothing else!

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

:happydance: annie that would be great wouldn't it - no stress just hi honey I've missed you - as you lead him to the bedroom:winkwink:

Good luck hun:happydance:

AFM - I'm desperately running out of time - hubby has said we'll see what happens until the New Year - so I'm thinking of trying the Saliva Microscope didn't Munchkin try this? It also looks like my cycles have gone from 22/24 to 34 days - so longer cycles mean less chances:cry:

:growlmad: she is not heavy but my gosh she's brought her mates to the party Ms Cramping, Ms Sore Boobs, Ms Back Ache - I wish they would all sod off and leave me alone:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Sofa - :rofl: not yet my dear not yet - have you a twig you can pee on - you will get the same results:haha:

4DPO hang in there:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GRGirl

Yayyyy Celine congrats!!!!! Hoping some of your luck rubs off on me!


----------



## aurora32

Hi All,

Sorry ive been AWOL for some weeks, after the MC and despite only close family knowing my EX found out which i didnt want as its nothing to do with him so ive been laying low as ive got feeling he may be stalking this forum as i was a member when we were together and had our 2nd child only way i could think he found out and tbh i dont wnt him knowing all my business, i did contact admin to ask if i could change my user name before i went public about last pg but got no reply, so bit the bullet, stupid move i feel. Anyway, GZ to all that have got BFP in the 2 months ive been away, hello to all the new people, hugs to you all and im currently suffering very badly with AF and secretly hoping that il get my BFP next month xxx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine - CONGRATS!!!!! A line and a "pregnant" digital! Just try to enjoy every minute of it and believe this is your third time luck! When are you going to call the doctor/midwife?


----------



## RachelLynda

*Slg* &#8211; Oh good I won&#8217;t be the only one not POAS  How was your beta? Hope it was low :) I&#8217;ll keep you company too as I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ll ov this month my body doesn&#8217;t seem to be showing any signs expect random pains in my right side but my CM is proving to be nonexistent :( Well I thought I was tracking ov but apparently I put it too early so I think it&#8217;s been pushed back a week :&#8217;( Thought so thank you :) 

*Literati &#8211;* I don&#8217;t know how long my LP is so who knows, so I won&#8217;t know when to test might end up having to wait till I&#8217;m like a week or two &#8216;late&#8217; before I test as I don&#8217;t know what &#8216;late&#8217; will be.. Hating my body right now.

*Garfie* &#8211; Has AF shown up yet? Have you been to the doctors about all your MC? As you've got longer cycle have you thought maybe of saying to him about wait &#8216;x&#8217; amount of cycles rather than &#8216;x&#8217; amount of months?

*GRGirl* &#8211; Sorry your feeling down :( Can&#8217;t remember if you&#8217;d said &#8211; was it natural or was there some sort of intervention from medical staff? I thought that I&#8217;d never have kids but then read how unfortunately common it is and felt a bit better (as such) but then went back to &#8216;I&#8217;ll never be a Mum&#8217; I guess it&#8217;s all part of the process. My OH was a bit like that he said &#8216;You&#8217;ll be fine it&#8217;ll happen when it&#8217;s meant to&#8217; and I understood what he was trying to say/do but to me it was like &#8216;No! I&#8217;ll never be fine!&#8217; Silly men :growlmad: It&#8217;s fine to be sad for a long time &#8211; It&#8217;s been two months for me and I still have my days I sit and cry, I did the other day I just sat there and cried my heart out to OH. (don&#8217;t know if that was a rhetorical question but hey here&#8217;s my answer :haha: )

*Munchkin &#8211;* Ooo your daughters a bit like the queen then, two birthdays haha. 
How good is the fertility monitor? And is it the one that costs about £100 or a different one? It sounds all interesting and easy and Rachel friendly :haha: Did he end up rising to the occasion or was it a flop? :rofl: Oh I made myself laugh sometimes :&#8217;) OH thinks I&#8217;m mad. Thoughts with your Gran and I hope it goes well. 

*Boodley *&#8211; My OH hates it when I have gas :haha: When I was first pregnant I had terrible gas my OH said that if he didn't love being around me so much he&#8217;d leave until it was gone :rofl: That sounds interesting! I think OH will kill me if I ask to go get something else he said, and I quote &#8216;You realise if you keep taking all these different supplements your wee is going to be so expensive I might start selling it' &#8211; Why do I put up with such a muppet haha. Aww that bunny is so cute! I don&#8217;t know on that front I&#8217;d always get that right at the beginning of AF then it would go straight into full party time for her and would be a &#8216;normal&#8217; AF. 

*Aurora* - Does it matter he found out? Like will he spread it around or is it just a pain him knowing? Have you tried to contact them again? I'm always worried someone I know can find out so many personal things about me :( I thought you could change your username anyway :S 

*AFM -* Nothing again is happening, cm must be on holiday or something as I don't have any, twinges in my right side were back yesterday afternoon/night but gone again today. Our every 2 days fell apart and we didn't dtd for 2 days then dtd last night. I looked on my cycle app and realised it had me down for 30 day cycle not 34 like my last one was so I might not be ov'ing this week and maybe next week. Oohh who knows anymore. Had a little cry the other night about everything but feeling better today. I'm on CD15 so SHOULD be ov soon, the app has me down for CD17. Feel like I'm in limbo land again, AF isn't visiting, I have no CM to predict ov, I'm not in my TWW and I'm not pregnant, therefore I am no where just sat in a little black hole of nothing :( Today is a lazy day for my OH and I as it's his last day off for a while and he's got some all day shifts coming up. Ooo and I was naughty and went and got some Ben and Jerrys :blush: as for my ramblings as I've had no sleep lately that is all. 
Hope everyone else is doing well today and I haven't missed anyone out :dohh:


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine- oh my goodness! Congrats! That is so exciting! I am with Annie on the, "do you get pregnant every time you dtd?" thing! :haha: 

So, what will your actual due date be? Crazy that it will be so close to your other kids' birthday. I always wondered why people seemed to clump their kids' birthdays all together in one month, but now I know: they had no control of it! Will you see your midwife soon? I think you should see her sooner this time. Maybe get an earlier ultrasound? Good luck! 

Annie - I hope you ov later than usual so you don't miss your window! 

Garfie - sorry you're out this month and with a lot of nasty symptoms. :( 

Rachel - sorry you're feeling down. I am glad you indulged in some Ben & Jerry's! 

Aurora - welcome back. Sorry AF is getting you down. :( 

AFM - officially 3 DPO today! My chart has crosshairs! Woohoo!


----------



## aurora32

RachelLynda said:


> *Slg*  Oh good I wont be the only one not POAS  How was your beta? Hope it was low :) Ill keep you company too as I dont think Ill ov this month my body doesnt seem to be showing any signs expect random pains in my right side but my CM is proving to be nonexistent :( Well I thought I was tracking ov but apparently I put it too early so I think its been pushed back a week :( Thought so thank you :)
> 
> *Literati * I dont know how long my LP is so who knows, so I wont know when to test might end up having to wait till Im like a week or two late before I test as I dont know what late will be.. Hating my body right now.
> 
> *Garfie*  Has AF shown up yet? Have you been to the doctors about all your MC? As you've got longer cycle have you thought maybe of saying to him about wait x amount of cycles rather than x amount of months?
> 
> *GRGirl*  Sorry your feeling down :( Cant remember if youd said  was it natural or was there some sort of intervention from medical staff? I thought that Id never have kids but then read how unfortunately common it is and felt a bit better (as such) but then went back to Ill never be a Mum I guess its all part of the process. My OH was a bit like that he said Youll be fine itll happen when its meant to and I understood what he was trying to say/do but to me it was like No! Ill never be fine! Silly men :growlmad: Its fine to be sad for a long time  Its been two months for me and I still have my days I sit and cry, I did the other day I just sat there and cried my heart out to OH. (dont know if that was a rhetorical question but hey heres my answer :haha: )
> 
> *Munchkin * Ooo your daughters a bit like the queen then, two birthdays haha.
> How good is the fertility monitor? And is it the one that costs about £100 or a different one? It sounds all interesting and easy and Rachel friendly :haha: Did he end up rising to the occasion or was it a flop? :rofl: Oh I made myself laugh sometimes :) OH thinks Im mad. Thoughts with your Gran and I hope it goes well.
> 
> *Boodley * My OH hates it when I have gas :haha: When I was first pregnant I had terrible gas my OH said that if he didn't love being around me so much hed leave until it was gone :rofl: That sounds interesting! I think OH will kill me if I ask to go get something else he said, and I quote You realise if you keep taking all these different supplements your wee is going to be so expensive I might start selling it'  Why do I put up with such a muppet haha. Aww that bunny is so cute! I dont know on that front Id always get that right at the beginning of AF then it would go straight into full party time for her and would be a normal AF.
> 
> *Aurora* - Does it matter he found out? Like will he spread it around or is it just a pain him knowing? Have you tried to contact them again? I'm always worried someone I know can find out so many personal things about me :( I thought you could change your username anyway :S
> 
> *AFM -* Nothing again is happening, cm must be on holiday or something as I don't have any, twinges in my right side were back yesterday afternoon/night but gone again today. Our every 2 days fell apart and we didn't dtd for 2 days then dtd last night. I looked on my cycle app and realised it had me down for 30 day cycle not 34 like my last one was so I might not be ov'ing this week and maybe next week. Oohh who knows anymore. Had a little cry the other night about everything but feeling better today. I'm on CD15 so SHOULD be ov soon, the app has me down for CD17. Feel like I'm in limbo land again, AF isn't visiting, I have no CM to predict ov, I'm not in my TWW and I'm not pregnant, therefore I am no where just sat in a little black hole of nothing :( Today is a lazy day for my OH and I as it's his last day off for a while and he's got some all day shifts coming up. Ooo and I was naughty and went and got some Ben and Jerrys :blush: as for my ramblings as I've had no sleep lately that is all.
> Hope everyone else is doing well today and I haven't missed anyone out :dohh:



Just dont want him stalking my posts and knowing my business long before anyone else does that actually knows me, its none of his business and he and his partner should get a life, if i can change my username i would xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Why don't you just sign up for a new account And stop using this one?


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Celine!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Congrats Celine!

Hello everyone else :flower:

I do read through every day, I just don't often have much exciting stuff to say! But I am cd10 now.. my first post mc af was a bit weird in that it came full force to start then went and then spotted a bit on cd 8, had me worried it was just going to be mental all month but touch wood it seems to have gone!

We have started the every other day idea.. well that was the plan so we bd last night and then accidently did this morning whoops not sure what came over me. I will leave him be till tomorrow night now :winkwink:

Started my opk's, nothing yesterday and today a very faint line so hopefully the start of something and I should ovulate this weekend at a guess.

So that's me! I am going to try to post more now that I feel like I am in a bit of a better place to when I first posted here a few weeks back :flower: more flowers.. I just like dishing them out :flower::flower:


----------



## RachelLynda

Oh my god I actually have news for once!
OH has agreed to TTC not NTNP! He said he wants it to be relaxed so no temping etc but he'll make sure we DTD during ov and wants me to tell him when I am and where in my cycle I am and anything else TTC related I want to (he made it very clear that he doesn't need too much information during CD1 - CD7 :rofl: ) But yay progress!


----------



## celine

Rachel thats fab! My dh is the opposite, he wants to ttc but doesnt want details bcos it gives him stagefright haha.
Also its close enough to the wedding (not to freak u out or anything) that you should be able to get away in a not too tight wedding drss :)

Gingerwhinger so glad to hear you are in a better place xxx mc is such a rough thing to go thru and it breaks my heart hearing of ppl who do go thru this. Its honestly a pain i would never be able to get over, i will a,ways remember the raw emotion of that first mc. Good on you on getting back on that saddle and good luck x

Literati haha actually both my earth kiddos took 3-4month each (3 cycles but 4 months cos of looong cycles) and both mc have happeened asap so this does make me scraed for a third, what if my eggs are all bad and therefire easy? 

Aurora ive asked already to have. Y name changed too cos my mil is as erious stalker, if she finds this id be so mad :( but im still here witht his name...still want to change it tho.

AFM its starting to feel real...i mean you cant secnd guess a digi. I havent said a word to hubby but he asked two days ago like hey sp whats happening and i shrigged him off cos at that point i was on the brink of af or bfp, i told him i dont know and will wait til Nov 11 (2 months post mc) if nothing happens.
Its our wedding anniversary on monday so i will tell him when we celebrate.

So my edd should be july 2nd with my son june 25th (born ON edd) and dd july 11 (day before edd) and im july 31st :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine- yay I am glad it is starting to feel real. I doubt you would get pregnant more easily with bad eggs so I am sure you have a good chance now, especially with 2 bad eggs sadly out of the way. :hugs: 

Rachel - yay, that's great your hubby is now willing to TTC again!


----------



## GRGirl

Rachel- it was natural, luckily, but completely unexpected and the hormones didn't help. I just couldn't stop crying. I'm feeling better about it a bit and there's nothing else I can do except get back in the saddle and keep trying.

I WISH I could have some Ben n Jerry's- I'm on a diet for my wedding (which is in 3 months, eek!) and have been doing a good job so don't want to ruin it. Lost roughly 2 stone-ish, but would love to lose about another half stone or so. OH says I'm nuts and I'm already too thin (I'm about a UK8 or so/US4 usually), but I'm trying to use it to focus on anything other than TTC.

It's just hard because I'm on cd6 right now, which is in limbo. Can't start the Mucinex or OPKs yet, still too sore to even attempt BDing, not much going on for another 5 days or so. And I have NO idea when to even predict I might O. Used to be around cd14 like clockwork until I had DS, then it moved to about cd16-cd20. Not sure if it'll go back to that or be earlier now?


----------



## RachelLynda

celine said:


> Rachel thats fab! My dh is the opposite, he wants to ttc but doesnt want details bcos it gives him stagefright haha.
> Also its close enough to the wedding (not to freak u out or anything) that you should be able to get away in a not too tight wedding drss :)
> 
> AFM its starting to feel real...i mean you cant secnd guess a digi. I havent said a word to hubby but he asked two days ago like hey sp whats happening and i shrigged him off cos at that point i was on the brink of af or bfp, i told him i dont know and will wait til Nov 11 (2 months post mc) if nothing happens.
> Its our wedding anniversary on monday so i will tell him when we celebrate.
> 
> So my edd should be july 2nd with my son june 25th (born ON edd) and dd july 11 (day before edd) and im july 31st :)

My OH never seems to get stage fright, sometimes I wish he would :rofl: 5 months today! Eeeeek! So excited but scared! I know I'm hoping to not be too big (as it'll still more than likely be early days and I won't have told everyone yet) but it would be nice to be able to say 'Do you have any dresses that aren't too tight around the middle as I'm pregnant' Ahhh now I've gotten my hopes up. Time to get back into sensible thinking and cook some dinner to take my mind off it!
Aww that's a really cute idea! I'm hoping I can tell him as a wedding gift, hoping to get one earlier but it would be a nice thing :) Do you think you could wait that long to tell him? I couldn't haha. Few days before my birthday! June/July will be a busy month for you! xx


----------



## celine

I think we will celebrate with home made sushi on friday night so illl tell him then, ill make our usual for him and have a special one for me with cooked prawns and avocado or smoked salmon and :) 
Im already feeling more confident because my bfps look darker than my last mc ever did.


----------



## GRGirl

Celine- hooray for dark BFPs!!! I had the same thing with my chemical and my MC- the lines were never as dark as everyone else's. I kept blaming it on diluted urine (I drink a LOT during a day) but I had a bad feeling both times, and I was right. So a dark BFP is a very good thing!!!


----------



## RachelLynda

GRGirl said:


> Rachel- it was natural, luckily, but completely unexpected and the hormones didn't help. I just couldn't stop crying. I'm feeling better about it a bit and there's nothing else I can do except get back in the saddle and keep trying.
> 
> I WISH I could have some Ben n Jerry's- I'm on a diet for my wedding (which is in 3 months, eek!) and have been doing a good job so don't want to ruin it. Lost roughly 2 stone-ish, but would love to lose about another half stone or so. OH says I'm nuts and I'm already too thin (I'm about a UK8 or so/US4 usually), but I'm trying to use it to focus on anything other than TTC.
> 
> It's just hard because I'm on cd6 right now, which is in limbo. Can't start the Mucinex or OPKs yet, still too sore to even attempt BDing, not much going on for another 5 days or so. And I have NO idea when to even predict I might O. Used to be around cd14 like clockwork until I had DS, then it moved to about cd16-cd20. Not sure if it'll go back to that or be earlier now?

Oh right :( Yeah it gets, I guess better? By that I mean every day doesn't seem like an empty hole of nothingness. Yeah TTC again helped me a lot because I had something to work towards and the wedding planning haha.
Congratulations on the wedding! I've got 5 months :) Well done! My OH has lost 1 stone so far, he doesn't NEED to lose it but he wants to tone up abit more, the only problem with him is as he's now got more of a muscle tone it seems like he's not lost a lot when he has haha. How long has it taken you to lose the 2 stone? I'm a UK10, I can sometimes fit into an UK8 but that depends on the shop. I tend to be a UK10 or sometimes on the occasion a UK12 and I'm complaining about gaining weight haha. Also as you're healthy that's all that really matter no matter what size you are :) I'm more concerned about my bloody BMI :dohh: 
That's the same with me I have no idea when I'm due to ov, my app says CD17 which might be moved to CD21 but then my last AF was my first post MC one so it might change. Do you start OPK from a certain day every cycle then go until ov/after ov you do you only take the around when you think you might ov to pin point it?


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGirl - Sounds like you're pretty darn thin already. Don't lose too much weight as it can affect your fertility. Toning up is one thing, but losing weight that you don't need to lose is not necessary and could even be harmful. That's very exciting that your wedding is coming up and I hope you enjoy every moment of the preparations!

Celine - Yay for dark lines! Woohoo! That definitely sounds like a good sign.


----------



## celine

Thinking of and oraying for munchkins gran today xxx ive been rayong for the surgery to go smooth and the recovery too


----------



## Elizabean

Congrats Celine! You really are an inspiration to the ladies here with your persistence and positive attitude. I hope this is the start of a new wave of BFP's for this thread.

Munchkin, I hope your gran's surgery goes well. You are in my thoughts today.

Who is testing next? I want to stalk someone elses poas adventures!

Rachel, NTNP sounds like a good way to go :thumbup:

AFM, I had my first obgyn appointment on Monday, all is looking good, the little pea is measuring perfectly and more importantly has a strong heartbeat which we got to see on screen. It was amazing, my first "good" scan. Doctor also said he wont let me go past 39 weeks because of my diabetes, so baby should arrive on the 4th of June if not before. I'm going to tell my mum this weekend, I'm so excited!


----------



## celine

Great news elizabean x


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - Hope your grans surgery goes well and she recovers in no time :hugs:

Eliza - That is wonderful news hun - so pleased for you:happydance:

Celine - How are you feeling today - have you told hubby yet? :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations on the scan elizabean, it must be such a relief to know your baby is doing well! How exciting telling your mum, enjoy it.

Munchkin my thoughts are with you and your gran today, I'm praying it will go well.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thank you everyone and congrats celine, amazing news. I'm not a religious person but I'll be praying this is your 3rd time lucky and another summer baby!! Hoorah!!

Gingerwhinger I'm cd10 today so nearly cycle buddies. ;) with everything that's been going on we haven't started BDing yet but my opks are atill bright white so I think we've got plenty of time. Last month I ov'd cd13 or 14 but it's usually 16ish. 

Garfie sorry AF is so rubbish :(
Everyone else I'm sorry I'm so rubbish at the mo , I think I'm keeping my mind off ttc and it's not a bad thing but it means I'm struggling to keep up here but you're all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## celine

Understood you have a heavy time ahead, please keep us updated how it goes today x


----------



## gingerwhinger

Yay Munchkin nice to have a cycle buddy :happydance:

Well we dtd again last night.. not sure what has come over us to be honest but good to practice.. right :thumbup: Only cd11 so I don't suppose these swimmers to be of any use :haha: and definitely going to have a day off today!

Question - I had my first af since mc this month which was pretty normal lasting 5 days but then on cd8 I think I had some spotting and again this morning I have had a tiny spot. Is this ok? Just my body all getting back to normal? Does make me worry we will have no chance this month.. even though it has been well over a month since the start of my mc it just feels like perhaps my body is going to take some time to get together properly.

My opk's are beginning to show a faint line and I expect a positive on cd15 which is sunday that is when I did in august when we caught the egg that sadly wasn't to be :cry:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thinking of your Gran today Munchkin


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin- praying for you gran today. I hope all goes well. I am glad you've been able to keep your mind off TTC a bit better this month. 

Elizabean - that is amazing that your scan went well and your baby is looking healthy and strong! You must be so happy! Enjoy telling your mom! It will feel so good sharing some happy news! How is the nausea? 

IAW- how is your pregnancy progressing? Hope you're doing well. 

Celine - July 2 sounds like a great due date, btw! I hope to join you with a July due date this month :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Literati_Love said:


> Munchkin- praying for you gran today. I hope all goes well. I am glad you've been able to keep your mind off TTC a bit better this month.
> 
> Elizabean - that is amazing that your scan went well and your baby is looking healthy and strong! You must be so happy! Enjoy telling your mom! It will feel so good sharing some happy news! How is the nausea?
> 
> IAW- how is your pregnancy progressing? Hope you're doing well.
> 
> Celine - July 2 sounds like a great due date, btw! I hope to join you with a July due date this month :)

Things seem to be going well so far. 8 weeks by LMP but my doc thinks I might be a few days further along. My next scan will be a 9+1 so I will get my EDD then.

I have had some on and off cramps - but the normal kind. No spotting. I'm tired and have sore boobs - which are now a cup size bigger. I had only one night of extreme nausea where I almost vomited and another night of bad stomach upset. Other than that my stomach gets achy in the evenings but no real morning sickness to speak of, which of course makes me nervous. Still trying to stay positive and enjoy the ride. Cannot wait until my next scan though. It will be needed reassurance.

How are you doing?


----------



## celine

I really hope i have at least one bump buddy for july from this group.

Im doing alright, you know i thought my boobs were larger and fuller bcos of dd stopping bfing...but that was two weeks ago so i guess it was a pg symptom.

I am hoping to make it past the milestone where i finally see a heartbeat. I will give it a few days before i call a mw, havent told hubby yet, he has been in such a foul mood i almost blurted it out :(


----------



## Literati_Love

ItsaWonder - That's great things are going well. The sore boobs are a very good sign. Not everyone gets morning sickness so I wouldn't be too worried (although I know I'm one to talk!). That is great that your scan is next week and hopefully your baby will be looking good! It will be nice to get a precise due date.

I am doing pretty well. Just waitin out the good ole' TWW! I'm not really too hopeful about this month but who knows. 

Celine - I hope you get a July bump buddy too - preferably me, ;) but anyone would do! That's great that your fuller boobs are a preggo sign! 

I do hope your hubby gets in a nicer mood. I'm sure he'll be delighted to hear the news. I have no idea how you are able to keep it from him!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks Literati.

Fingers crossed for you during this TWW. It's seems like the months that we are least expecting it are the ones that turn out to be BFP months. (Ok, not all the time, but often.)

Celine - hope DH jolly's up a bit!


----------



## boodley

Hey everyone, 

Things just ticking along here. My great BD- planning was ruined a little by OH being too tired last night and asking could we wait till the morning  then refusing to wake up!! Im now hoping that my cycle is still a bit off and that I dont ov today, coz hes working so no more dtd till tomorrow night :growlmad: Spotting has stopped, but temps still low so dont know if it was ovulation bleeding or just an extension of AF. My now preggo friend gave me her OPK stash, so Im gonna start using those too next cycle. OK, staying positive here  maybe there wont be another cycle. 
But things are definitely not normal yet. I guess I just have one of those bodies that takes a while to get its groove back. 

*Gingerwhinger * glad youre feeling a bit better in yourself. If you look back a few posts, I had the same thing  this is first cycle after first AF for me, if that makes sense! I had my usual AF, then began spotting for a few days again around CD10. Nothing heavy, but I was worried too. IAW suggested it could be ovulation bleeding, but the bleedings stopped and I havent ovulated yet, so Im not so sure. But I do think its just our bodies adjusting. Theres a recent post over on the miscarriage pages about the same thing, so theres a few of us with the same issue. 

*RachelLynda * Great news!! Welcome (formally) to the TTC club (we still wont let your secret slip!)  little did he know!:shhh: He doesnt want too much info about your time of the month, huh? Guess you wont be doing that slideshow presentation of AF samples for him after all. I hear empire line wedding dresses are all the rage this season anyway! :wedding:

*Celine * hope youre doing well and the reality is setting in well! Bring on those symptoms. Are you refraining from peeing on more sticks, or have you kept checking (I know which I would do!)

*Elizabean * great news! Glad all is looking good and healthy so far. Must be amazing to see a strong heartbeat! 

*Munchkin * Really hope everything went well today. 

*IAW * that scans not far away now! Hope it gives you all the reassurances possible. 

Hi to everyone! 

Bxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies. Well my gran is doing really well, I went to see her this afternoon and just a few hours after major surgery removing a third of her lung she was sitting up drinking tea and arguing with me and telling me she wasn't ill! Very annoying but so glad she's doing so well. I've also managed to start this months bd. I am cd10 today and had stretchy cm and getting a faint line on the opks so it was definitely time to crack on!! I am finding it hard to believe it will ever be our turn again though. Including the cycle after mc thus is cycle 4 ttc this time. I conceived dd on cycle 3 and my last pregnancy on cycle 5 so I feel like we've spent forever ttc already. Boo!


----------



## Literati_Love

Me too, munchkin. We're only on our 3rd cycle trying and it feels like a lifetime already. I do hope this is your month! 4 months is not bad in the grand scheme of things. 

So glad to hear your gran is Doing well! 

Boodley - I do hope your ov will hold off until your husband can be home!


----------



## slg76

celine-I don't know how you keep it a secret! I hope hubby cheers up so you can share the good news in a fun way.

Munchkin-I'm thinking of your grandmother. Hope that recovery is fast. 

Elizabean-i hope you can take a minute to take a deep breath and relax. I'm so glad that you had a good scan!!

I'm no help for POAS. I'm waiting for hormone levels to come down still. I took an OPK and HPT today (cheepos) just to have something to reference as my levels drop. Of course both are positive now.


----------



## penguin1

I'm still here! just been reading along. 
boodley hope you catch an egg this cycle and it waits for your dh to get his act together!
Celine hope you can wait to tell dh for the grand anniversary! how exciting! Hope he gets in a better mood soon!
munchkin glad your grandmother made it through so well! it's always so lovely when they can get right back to being themselves again!
elizabean I'm glad the scan went well. hope you can relax soon
afm just waitng to test next week. i will be 14dpo for dh birthday next Wednesday. I think I will have to test this weekend though! I've been very bloated the last few days. hoping it's a good sign. very moody too. crying at work today and yesterday over an incompetent co-worker who doesn't know how to do her job. 
hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## celine

Boodley and gongerwhinger & slg its crazy how are bodies do after mc :( with my first one whoch was a proper "miscarriage" my body let go when it died at 7 weeks i was bfn two weeks later and ovulated three weeks later, then thr second was a mmc as my body carried on for a while after it died and while i waited for it to go naturally and it ended up being oo much bleeding it took over three weeks for a bfn and then i ovulated four weeks later. I also had wierd spotting (and i never spot) a week before ovulation this cycle. Really odd!
Boodley how fin to have those opks, i love peeing on sticks!

Munchkin i am so releived things went well with your gran, how is she today? Im so sad at how you mus be feeling :( not that anyone deserves a bfp more than anyone else but its not fair we should all in this group already be a few weeks not still ttc :( your sisters baby, christmas and your edd approaching i really hope and pray you are next xxx

Penguin those signs are promising, and with th dedication you put thru this month driving all that way i hope you get some good results!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ladies! Celine are you testing again this morning? I agree it's MY TURN already ;) 
I got a high on the fertility monitor this morning but my opk is still very light so hopefully I've got a while yet, it's only cd11 today so should have til at least Sunday if not Tuesday or Wednesday. Then the rubbish 2ww begins AGAIN! Getting quite bored if it now :( x


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh one question ladies with a big TMI warning !! After you start BDing for the month how do you check cm?? I always get so confused between cm and spermies, and I use a soft cup for 12 hours after BDing so it takes forever for all the spermies to come out. I only had eod most of the time but I still find it really hard to check after we start BDing. How do you do it??


----------



## gingerwhinger

Good questions munchkin :D I tend to ignore anything for 12 or so hours but then I don't use a softcup! So no idea how long it might take for the 'excess' swimmers to leave the show if you get me!! For me I tend to stay laying down for an hour atleast and then whatever is there I wipe (sorry major tmi) and then I don't tend to have anything else come out later on.

CD12 for me and I seem to have some ewcm turning up! A bit early, I don't normally get ewcm till cd 14 and 15 then it goes so this is new. I am trying to do smep so shall bd tonight and keep an eye on the opk's which are faint but slightly darker each day.


----------



## celine

T answer the ewcm question i never really "check" but like someone else said i ignore the 12 hours after bd cm ;)

I didnt test again today cos i have one last (non digi) test left so will do tomorrow to compare.

I was asked again today about if we will have another baby and i just said well we wont be going for a third.


----------



## GRGirl

Munchkin- congrats on your gran doing better! Both my gran/gramps are gone and it was awful for me trying to adjust :( So glad she's doing ok! 

I usually get confused once the BDing starts lol but I don't use a softcup, either, so I can tell a difference after like 8-12 hours. I don't bother checking before then.

AFM, got a faint OPK (before right after the MC it was a stark white) so that's a step in the right direction. I usually don't O until like cd 16-17 so thinking I have a while, anyway. My stupid thermometer is broken, I think! I've gotten the same reading for 3 mornings in a row and that never happens; I'm always at least a little different. So looks like I'm be buying a new one and hope it comes in the mail in time before I'm too much further along this cycle *sigh*

How do you ladies that are on cycle 3-4-5 do it? My patience is going to be GONE by then :( I mean, I guess technically this is cycle 5 for us, but I had the Chemical cycle 1, took a break cycle 2, and NTNP cycle 3, then had the MC cycle 4, so I haven't had to go months and months without some kind of "result" if that makes sense?


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin- I do not use soft cups but I NEVER have noticeable spermies come out after about 45 minutes post BD! We usually BD in the evening though and usually I get obvious patches of CM at some point throughout the day. I don't really have to "check." And to me spermies and EWCM look and feel extremely different! 

GRgirl- how do we do it? Very begrudgingly! It is 3 cycles SINCE the m/c for me but we started trying in May and although we got pregnant in June, it has really been almost 6 months that we have been trying for a take-home baby. :( 

Penguin - I hope those are good signs! Do you normally get emotional in PMS? Good luck! 

Ginger - yay for for EWCM! 

AFM - 5 DPO for me and just very bored waiting it out!


----------



## Anniebobs

Trying to keep up but also keep myself busy enough not to get down about ttc, that's why I haven't posted much. I'm on cd 7 so should ov early next week. Tonight is the last time we'll be able to bd before hubby goes away, he should be back early hours of Tuesday morning. If I have my normal cycle ill o on Monday but last month my cycle was 26 days so I'm hoping for that again this month so we have time to DTD!


----------



## penguin1

Literati- No I usually don't have any difference in emotions during PMS time!


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh, wow! Well that definitely could be a good sign, then! 

I am always a blubbering mess in PMS so I can never tell! :haha:


----------



## Linnypops

Hey all, been super busy the last few days so not had a chance to pop in much. 

Anniebobs - Good luck with some earlier timings! Wouldn't it be great if there was something easy to take to push O around a day or so x

These soft cups you ladies are talking about - are they the same things folk use for AF - like moon cups but for semen? Does it make a big difference ?? I tend to go to sleep after so i'm thinking not much of an issue.

Today i'm 10dpo and i wanted to test this am but DF said, wait because we're both working today but tomorrow we're off and will have all day together. He has a point, I did feel poas-thwarted though. Le sigh.


----------



## celine

Oh no linnypops he burst your poas bubble! Grrr! 

I tested this am and again a darker line. Planning on telling dh tonight. He is stressed about his upcoming US trip, he is hoping it will get approved and it will of course but that doesnt stop him obsessing about his phone.
I dont know how to feel bcos they days he goes is when im supposedly 6+9 ti 8 weeksish, then the next day i leave for a girlie retreat, so im likely to have the early scan while he is away...and there will be no one here to catch me if i hear those words again :( ill have to do it on my own, of course i could also wait til 9 weeks for the scan...but would you wait that long?

Oh and another fb preggo announcement, this person has a son and keeps posted about her pregnancy, like non stop (so it feels)!like everytime she does something it must surely be the very first time a preggo person is doing it :( anyway she had her anomoly scan is having a girl so what i do differently now is i always congratulate on a healthy baby.

A healthy growing baby is the best news. Its all we wanted isnt it?


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - Have you a very close friend (who is also good with a secret) you could confide in and take with you?


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hope you can find someone to go with you Celine. Hope everyone else is ok :flower:

CD13 for me today and more ewcm and my opk's are nearly positive :happydance: early ovulation for me but I suppose everything is not quite normal following my mc. I am just glad I seem to atleast be having a cycle. I doubt very much I will be lucky enough to catch first try like we did last time (which obviously sadly ended in mc) but you never know. It took another 8 months after my first ectopic to conceive my nearly 2 year old ds so I am just hoping it isn't that long again :thumbup:


----------



## GRGirl

Aw Celine I hope you can find someone to go with you :( Being alone for an early scan would be nerve-wracking for me...

AFM, just on cd9, waiting to even start the OPKs until tomorrow or Sunday, since I'm usually a late O'er (well, I was before the MC anyway, who knows now?) Following the SMEP and that's started already.


----------



## Anniebobs

Didn't manage to DTD last night seeing as I had to work late so got one in today, probably better timing anyway in case I ov Monday at least I'm still in with a shot (albeit a long shot) really hope my egg waits until DH gets back though!

Celine I'd wait for the scan if it was me, my DH would have to be there and he'd be gutted if he missed it (bad news or good news). But you'll know what feels right for you at the time. Could you get in earlier? Say you don't know when you oved and they'll just go by mc date.

Grgirl I'm starting OPKs this weekend too, I usually o early but have been a bit later since mc.


----------



## celine

Annie i think your timintcis rather good, if you ov late monday (getting a sneaky monday bd- thats when he is back right?) then i think thats great, ive read once that its good cos its two batches of good quality spermies plus IF u ov earlier the healthiest ones are ready n waiting fx!

GR girl good on you for following smep :) i was also a later o-er, so opks by weekend? Good luck! Sounds like there will be alot of test stalking in two weeks!

Munchkin hun hows your gran? Hows the bding?

Ginger i hope it wont take that long for you hun, good to know your body is basically back to the norm. I was most frustrated when i didnt understand what was going on in my body. In fact bcos i didnt get dark opks i honestly thought id missed it and was thinking stuff this let af just show so i have a clue what is happening.

Im in two minds about the scan (which im not even going to book til a week from now probably) but will see what hubby says. Part of me is goong with annies thoughts, that dh should be there. Then again if i start bleeding while he is away ill need some support...i dont know. I have two close friends here that i will tell next week and was thinking of asking one to come along to be in the other room to wait..but then. O matter the news ill probably want to be alone..i dont know.

Have a good weekend! Telling hubby in like three hours woohoo


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- your chart looks incredible! I think your DH has a great point about having a day off together when you test. That is the only reason I don't really want to test on Fri, Nov 1st but then it would be good to call my dr's office before it closes for the weekend! 

Annie - sounds like your timing will still be good! I do hope O holds out while you're gone! 

GRGirl- sounds like a good BDing plan! 

Ginger- that is so sad you've had an ectopic. I am terrified of that. Did you have to have a tube removed, if you don't mind me asking? 

Celine- you have the most obnoxious and overly fertile friends, I tell you! But just think how overjoyed they are and are blissfully ignorant like we once were. 

Munchkin - how are you?

Garfie- what's up lately? 

Anyone else I missed - how are you? 

What about the preggo ladies Elizabean and IAW? 

AFM - I am 6 DPO today and already sort of symptom spotting. I had some weird slight twinges over in the area of my left Fallopian tube last night. Hahah. I know it is probably nothing!


----------



## celine

I wanted to agree with literati that linny your chart does look favorable.
Garfie how are you hun?
Literati that means we may be stalking your tests in a week or sooner..when will you test?

Btw i probably over reacted with my friends but the other day her post was like oh 21 weeks playing raquetball. I mean...really? Urgh maybe i too was so blissfully ignorant at one stage?


----------



## GRGirl

celine said:


> I wanted to agree with literati that linny your chart does look favorable.
> Garfie how are you hun?
> Literati that means we may be stalking your tests in a week or sooner..when will you test?
> 
> Btw i probably over reacted with my friends but the other day her post was like oh 21 weeks playing raquetball. I mean...really? Urgh maybe i too was so blissfully ignorant at one stage?

I think one of the hardest parts about going through losses (other than the obvious) is that it robs you of your ignorance the next time around, KWIM? I know next time that I'm pg, I'll spend the whole time being a basketcase, scared to move wrong, terrified everytime I go to the bathroom. I won't even be able to enjoy any of it for who knows how long because it'll just be worry. And that stinks :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Haha. Sounds like she has no idea how obnoxious she seems. It is understandable it bothers you. 

I'm testing next Friday (Nov1), Celine! Unless I cave sooner! ;)

GRGirl- totally agreed about how it'll be so hard to enjoy any part of pregnancy next time. I am so scared. :(


----------



## celine

Yep that innosence is just robbed from you :( ive been checking everytime i pee so sure that i will start spotting, part of me want to not wait for hubby to do the early scan cos i want o know if i should bother not drinking on my girlie getaway, cos seriously after a third mc in a row id have every reason to drink myself silly.

Im trying so hard to think about the rest of the year, the major irony is the two times ive successfully had children have followed this patter, bfp in october, scan november, 12 weeks christmas (this time fx 13 weeks, with daughter i was 12 weeks ds 14 weeks) gender scan in the feb, baby in the summer. So it "feels" familiar. Also funny enough when we thought to ntnp we wanted to avoid a baby born the week between our two, now im just hoping and praying it sticks.

I dont think ill leave mc support or ttc after mc, but at the same time i dont want to flaunt in anyones face :( i too got pangs of jealousy seeing others bfps, but i know they gave me hope and encouragement too.


----------



## slg76

I like having you here, Celine :)


----------



## GRGirl

It just makes me hopeful! You should stay :) Then I can pick your brain for advice when I do get pg :D


----------



## Literati_Love

Me too, Celine. You deserve your rainbow baby and I am happy for you.


----------



## GRGirl

So I swear I'm posting on here all day but I'm bored on lunch  lol My future in-laws (who are awesome) are taking DS tonight so Fiance and I can go out to dinner :) And then tomorrow we're going to a roller derby game with DS and some friends and carving pumpkins for Halloween with DS. I'm SO excited for the weekend!!


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi ladies!
Sorry I haven't replied lately so much going on a home :/ So I'll do a quick one now and reply properly later!
Yay for BFPs! Who else is up for testing soon? 
I still have no idea where I am :/ I know I'm CD18 but then I could be 1dpo if my app is correct and I have a 30 day cycle but then I had no EWCM I think I'm getting the just before ov cm but who knows. But if it's a 34 day cycle I have until the 28th before I ov. I'm yet again in that silly limbo stage :( *Did anyone have a longer cycle after there first AF since their MC?* I'm just worried that I'm going to have a really long cycle :( 
I think I might be naughty and when I order my batch of HPT off Amazon I might be sneaky and buy some OPK as well, OH won't know the difference :haha:
Hope everyone feeling good today! xxx


----------



## penguin1

hey girls! just looking at all the posts. is it normal to feel twinges during the tww? I'll be testing on Sunday I should be 12dpo then. nothing much here. taking my sister to the airport tomorrow so she can go home and picking up my grandmother. my aunt is having surgery next Tuesday so family will be coming and going the next month. she has terminal cancer and needs her morphine pump fixed.


----------



## celine

:( about the cancer. Ive found out my next door neighbour has csncee, she is so sweet and kind. Im shocked. She has teenaged twins and a son two years older than the twins so symoathizes alot with my two! 

Penguin your symptoms sound promising!


----------



## Linnypops

Hey all,

Celine , yep it must be tricky trying to figure put what to do for best...for both of you. Going with your gut instinct might be your best option nearer to the time. depends I guess on what your hubby feels too....did you tell him then? X

LL - yeah I wasn't sure what a good or a bad chart was all about, hehe. I thought at first numbers were too high...started worrying about my thyroid (worry wart over here)! Your chart seems to be having a second rise going on... I heard that was a good sign?! 

afm, df was right we had a great long chat last night about what happens if it's a bfp or a bfn, will I be ok, what will we do next, what's our approach. Said he just wanted to feel more involved....couldn't argue with that really. And my initial feelings of being poas interrupted are gone because this am got a positive on a frer. Really in shock, and feel like its so early I can't really feel too excited etc... Also this am I got a lower temp on my chart...and I'm wondering if I should really drop the temping so it doesn't drive me mad if numbers move about? 

Off to Edinburgh this afternoon for retail therapy anyway. Who else is testing soon...sofa queen, we're you going to test today?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Linnypops said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Celine , yep it must be tricky trying to figure put what to do for best...for both of you. Going with your gut instinct might be your best option nearer to the time. depends I guess on what your hubby feels too....did you tell him then? X
> 
> LL - yeah I wasn't sure what a good or a bad chart was all about, hehe. I thought at first numbers were too high...started worrying about my thyroid (worry wart over here)! Your chart seems to be having a second rise going on... I heard that was a good sign?!
> 
> afm, df was right we had a great long chat last night about what happens if it's a bfp or a bfn, will I be ok, what will we do next, what's our approach. Said he just wanted to feel more involved....couldn't argue with that really. And my initial feelings of being poas interrupted are gone *because this am got a positive on a frer. *Really in shock, and feel like its so early I can't really feel too excited etc... Also this am I got a lower temp on my chart...and I'm wondering if I should really drop the temping so it doesn't drive me mad if numbers move about?
> 
> Off to Edinburgh this afternoon for retail therapy anyway. Who else is testing soon...sofa queen, we're you going to test today?

Woohoo!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations linny! Forget the temping, it will make you worry. You don't need the extra stress. Right now you are pregnant, enjoy it! 

Ill be testing on the 15th nov. DH is off work and if AF hasn't shown by then I should get a bfp. After the chemical in September and the evaps this month I can't handle testing early again!

Opk is negative today :happydance: hoping I o on Tuesday, that would mean my cycle is 25 days which is what it was before dd / the implant. Plus then we might get to DTD in time!


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks sofa and annie! I'm going to take your advice & drop the temping, it's only 11DPO so fact is, very early, hoping to get past initially my AF date and then my mc date....I've done all i can so fingers crossed....

That's great news annie! had your cycles gotten shorter and now going back to normal?


----------



## Anniebobs

Linnypops said:


> Thanks sofa and annie! I'm going to take your advice & drop the temping, it's only 11DPO so fact is, very early, hoping to get past initially my AF date and then my mc date....I've done all i can so fingers crossed....
> 
> That's great news annie! had your cycles gotten shorter and now going back to normal?

They were 25 days before DD then I was breastfeeding so never had AF, then I had the implant so never had AF, when I came off that my cycles were 24 days and thats when I fell pregnant with the mc. After that I had a chemical then my first AF was this month and my cycle was 26 days, so I guess I oved later than normal. So I expect to ov sometime between Monday and Wednesday. I'd be happier if it was Tuesday because that seems more 'normal' to me. Even though it's only a matter of a day either side!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Ok so, 8dpo????????
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Anniebobs

Sofa that looks positive to me!! Looks like another round of bfps in here :happydance:


----------



## celine

Annie thats great news woth the negative opk! Sounds like you will def be in with a chance xxx

Linnypops congrats :) and inagree stop charting it may freak u out. I have to stop poas bcos if i feel a line is too faint i freak out too.

Ive rold my hubby, he is over the moon and scared at the same time. He wants to be more onvolved in helped me witht he school run in the mornings cos he wants to limit me overworking myself..(in Holland i use a bakfiets so its like a heavy bike with abhuge wooden box in front that could seat 4 kids!) and he wants to lift any heavy things on cleaning days etc. As for the scan...we are praying about what to do...


----------



## gingerwhinger

Quickly popping in to say positive opk today and cheeky lunchtime bd while ds was napping :D


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - Wow, you're testing very soon! Good luck! So sorry about your aunt having terminal cancer. :( There is so much sadness in this world..

Celine - So sorry about your neighbour as well. :( That is so sad. 

I am glad your husband is so excited and supportive and is going to help you not over-exert yourself. 

Linny - Thanks, ya I'm hoping this second rise stays. My temps looked similar on the month of my BFP but I don't want to get my hopes up. And my temp isn't quite accurate today because I forgot and had a cool sip of water before I temped this morning..

Wow, congratulations on your BFP! That happened very quickly for you. Good for you! :) I do hope everything goes well and that you can get past of the first milestone of missing AF! How did your hubby react when you told him, or have you yet? It's normal to feel cautious but I hope you let yourself feel excited as well! :happydance:

Annie - That sounds like a good idea not to test so early next time. Good luck waiting! You do have very short cycles but obviously it hasn't really affected you negatively since you had your dd! So I wouldn't really worry about oving a day early! 

Sofa - I definitely see a line. Congratulations! I hope you get a nicer dark on in a day or two! 

ginger - yay for +opk! Good luck fitting all that BDing in!

Looks like quite a few more people are forging ahead. Soon there will only be a few scragglers still trying. To everyone else like me who hasn't gotten a BFP yet (or hasn't had it work out yet), I feel for you and we will be the next ones with our BFPs! These girls give us hope and we will be there soon! :happydance:

AFM - 7 DPO today.

Friends of ours who have only been trying since August announced yesterday that they're pregnant. She is already 8 weeks along. We never told them about our m/c and I'm finding a hard time with the fact that I should be 21 weeks and pregnant along with her. :( I am happy for them, but I was having a really rough day yesterday and feeling so down, and when they told us in person I felt physically ill and just wanted to cry. :cry: But I know our time will come, and in the mean time I should just try to celebrate with them.


----------



## arabelle

Hi ladies,

I'm back from my business trip. I've been reading along but couldn't post from my phone for some reason. 

Celine - Congratulations! I hope to hear more good news from you soon!

Sofa - I see a line! That's great for 8 dpo!

Linny - Congrats! I agree with everyone else, you should stop temping...it will only make you panic if it isn't what you expect.

Literati- sorry to hear you're feeling down :( It's really tough to be surrounded by happy pregnant people. Of course you're happy for your friends, but it's ok to want to be happy for yourself too. Your friends probably have lots of people to celebrate with, don't put pressure on yourself to fill that role right now. Being in the middle of the tww doesn't help anything, but you're over the hump and on your way to testing soon. Fingers crossed you get good news soon. 

AFM - I had another early mc at 5 weeks. It was really uncomfortable again. I had a bad feeling from the start and knew something wasn't right. I didn't let myself get excited (not sure I will ever be able to be excited about a pregnancy at this point). I think we will be taking a cycle off and then seeing where my body is at after that. I'd like to rule out a few things before we ttc again. Has anyone else had back to back mcs? How long did you wait?

Small heartbreaking fact, this baby would have been due on the same day I was due.


----------



## penguin1

I'm so sorry literati, that is so hard to hear others good news when you have lost. I'm in the same boat. it will just make us love the one that sticks so much more. 

sofa I def see a line as well! congrats!i hope I will be able to join you! I guess I will have to pick up a test tonight. at the laundry mat right now. lol

Celine so happy that you can finally share your good news! and glad your dh is so eager to help you!

anxious for my testing tomorrow. not sure I'm optimistic. no real symptoms as of yet. but just in case I ate some sushi tonight to celebrate dh bday! good luck ladies!


----------



## penguin1

oh arabelle! I'm so so sorry! you must have been messaging the same time I was. oh dear. my heart goes out to you and yours today. I hope your week goes better. stay strong and ask your doctor. maybe he can do more testing? what made you think it wasn't going to stick?


----------



## slg76

Congratulations Linny! Look at you trying to sneak your bfp in there like it's no big deal! I know you must be nervous about it as well as happy. This is a great start and hopefully will be a healthy and uneventful pregnancy!


----------



## celine

Oh arabelle :( when i had my second mc i also had a feeling from the start, maybe it was not wanting to get hopes up..i dont know. Im sonsad to hear your news :(
Literati im sorry too :( hearing and seeing ppl get preg so easily and so confidently too is killer. Have a good cry and im praying this second oart of the tww flies by with good news at thee nd xxx

Penguin..looking forward to your tests xx
Sofa any new test? Looks good.


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle - I am SOOO sorry you are having to go through this again! I really, really feel for you. How long ago did this happen? How are you managing? It is probably a good idea to take a cycle off if that's what you feel you need. Are they going to run any tests for you? :hugs: A million times I am just so sorry, and if you need to express your pain and sorrow feel free to talk about it here any time because we all understand. You will get your rainbow baby yet. I just know we all will! And I know that doesn't help and doesn't change the two that you've lost, but someday you will have joy again. :hugs:

Also, the fact that you took the time to reply to my trivial concerns even though this happened to you is really a testament to how strong you are and what a selfless person you are!

Celine - Thanks. :hugs: I actually finally understand how you've been feeling with all your friends talking about their pregnancies. Before I could imagine that it would be really difficult and I could sympathize, but it wasn't the same. Even though I have a pregnant co-worker, no one I was close to actually *announced* a pregnancy _after_ my m/c so until last night I had never experienced it. I was quite surprised when I had such an extreme reaction. I almost threw up right then and there! The stabbing feeling I got in the pit of my stomach was very intense. It was a whole lot of emotions coursing through my veins all at once, and afterwards I just thought, "I finally know how Celine has been feeling all this time."

How are you feeling, btw? And how far along are you?


----------



## Anniebobs

Literati I'm so sorry you're feeling like this, I get like that when my friend talks about her pregnancy. She's just starting to show now and would have been a month behind me, I'm lucky that she's showing late because I wouldn't have been able to even look at her a few months ago. Hopefully we'll get our bfps soon and these pangs will fade.

Arabella I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you can take a little time got yourself now to grieve. How strange that they were both due on the same day, did you get a bfp at the same time last year too? Hopefully you'll be pg by the time it rolls around. :hugs:

I had back to back mcs, one at 13 weeks and then one chemical. When I found out I was pregnant with my chemical I just knew it was going to go wrong, I wrote about it here actually. I was crying when I got my bfp, I just had this feeling. Luckily (I suppose) I bled a week after I got my bfp so it was a quick one compared to the mmc. I never had any tests done after but if I go on to have a third I will. I tried again the following month and had a really light AF with just brown blood (sorry tmi) so I think my body wouldn't have been able to carry a pregnancy so soon after the erpc. We'll see if it can this month.


----------



## celine

Itsnt it strange how when we have a second loss we already know on our hearts? 

Tx Literati <3 my poor friend who reached out to me after oct 15th is one mnth post mc and alot of her friends are announcing snd she is struggling to even congratulate :( its a heavy hand to be dealt. I hope you have been able to grieve in peace xx i remember as well grieving on happy sunny days and i was mad at the sun for shining on such miserable times.


----------



## Anniebobs

Celine how are you doing symptom-wise? Are you feeling good about this one? Im feeling positive for you!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Morning all *yawn*

Here's my test from 9am, there is a definitive line irl, I'm not sure if it's pink though!!! So officially I'm still on the fence!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Anniebobs

Sofa I don't want to be the party pooper but I had some like that last month, they never got any darker 3 days in a row so I think they were evaps. Fingers crossed im wrong and tomorrows is nice and pink though!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Anniebobs said:


> Sofa I don't want to be the party pooper but I had some like that last month, they never got any darker 3 days in a row so I think they were evaps. Fingers crossed im wrong and tomorrows is nice and pink though!

Thanks chicky, I'm not sure myself! Will keep testin anyway! Xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Even if its an evap, it doesn't mean you're not pregnant. I never got a bfp on those until 13 dpo with my mc!


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh and I got another negative opk today :happydance: so I'm still in with a shot this month, hubby will be back tomorrow night!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Anniebobs said:


> Oh and I got another negative opk today :happydance: so I'm still in with a shot this month, hubby will be back tomorrow night!

Excellent news!!!!!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Okay so I'm going to try and catch up :haha:

I have been MIA as the boys have been off from school and our internet has been taken up with Xboxes:dohh:

Annie - :happydance: that's great - hopefully hubby will be all nice and relaxed to

Sofa - Hope this is is for you - but I'm no expert my ICs did weird things last month so hoping yours starts to get darker:flower:

Celine - Hope you are starting to get some lovely strong symptoms now - glad DH is excited re the scan I'm sure you will do what's best - personally I would go on my own (I wouldn't be able to wait longer) but I also know how nerve racking it is after a loss:hugs: my first scan (luckily I saw a heartbeat) I went on my own he came to early scan number 2 a few days later.:wacko:

Arab - BIG hugs hun - here if you need me:flower:

Munchkin - Pleased your gran is on the mend - sounds like she is a tough old bird - will you be doing the lion share of looking after her:hugs:

Annie - I'm of the same opinion as you regarding my body - but now it has been a few cycles for me and I just want it back to normal - maybe we will both be looking at a BFP:happydance:

Penguin - Looking forward to seeing your test later - some good symptoms there hun :happydance:

Liter - I well and truly fall in the stragglers range - it's amazing how many ladies I started off with that already have their babies - so the law of averages have to fall on our side soon:flower: Hope you are having a better day today - we want to feel happy for them but all we can feel is a bit of the green eyed monster (or at least that is me):cry:

Ginger - :happydance: hope you managed to get lots of BD in hun are you in the TWW yet:flower:

AFM - I can't believe I have had a POS OPK already - CD 5 (although it was from old batch last month) so I took another on CD6 from new batch - yep deff pos - so what the heck is going on? - also took a cheapy IC HPT deff NEG so not that:growlmad:

I will put up last months OPK for you all to stalk along with new OPKs (I know how we all like to obsess over sticks :haha:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Cost me a fortune last month haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## garfie

CD4 neg CD5 pos (could be dodgy from last month)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## garfie

CD6 deff pos (new batch) dtd last night just in case:wacko: wonder what today's say
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Linnypops

Hey all

Annie - Excellent! that all sounds really promising for BD time :) 

Sofa-queen - Yowzers that's an early line! I know you're concerned if it's an evap line but is it normal to get evaps 2 days running? I've been using opk's since i used up both my frers on the same morning (facepalm) and they've been getting darker...you could give it a shot...I know it's not scientific but can't hurt till you can get a digi test or something?. :)

Celine - You're absolutely right, although saying that i did temp this morning and it was up a bit...It's like a bit of an addiction. Must try not to do it tomorrow....have you stopped poas? And your hubby sounds like a real gem!

Gingerwhinger - bit of afternoon delight hehe good stuff :) (love that song) . Are you dpo now?

LL - That's excellent that you had similar chart with your last bfp, it looks like a really nice steady rise. I also had ovary twinges this time. When are you planning on testing? Will you wait for AF or try early?
DF was with me when i got the +ve, he insisted on 'helping out'... which meant he sat and watched me have a wee. :)

Slg - hehe, well I think i'm just a bit shocked, i felt quite certain it would take some time and the first time was a fluke....And also, i'm very nervous. I was very excited for the first few hours and then it's as though my brain has started to question it all again.How's things with you? Where are you in your cycle? x

Arabelle - I am so so sorry to hear this. Taking a break sounds sensible if you're feeling exhausted with it. And ruling stuff out means next time you're pg you can feel more confident....have you thought of taking a holiday while taking a break? Recharge batteries, a little self indulgence? :hugs:

Garfie - That must be a right pain in the bum. So, that month with all the opk's etc it seems like the darkest ones happened at number 11 and number 19 along from the left. Did that correlate with O date?...do you have any other symptoms you can go with like EWCM etc? 

Afm, after my excitement etc in the morning I started ruminating again. Felt a bit wobbly about it all last night...bit better today. My only symptoms are terrible sore boobs again and feeling lightheaded this morning. I wish i hadn't wasted my second frer yesterday, i was reduced to peeing on an opk this morning. I'm installed on the couch watching Homeland....I really hope all your ladies have a relaxing sunday :hugs: X


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Linnypops said:


> Hey all
> 
> Annie - Excellent! that all sounds really promising for BD time :)
> 
> Sofa-queen - Yowzers that's an early line! I know you're concerned if it's an evap line but is it normal to get evaps 2 days running? I've been using opk's since i used up both my frers on the same morning (facepalm) and they've been getting darker...you could give it a shot...I know it's not scientific but can't hurt till you can get a digi test or something?. :)
> 
> Celine - You're absolutely right, although saying that i did temp this morning and it was up a bit...It's like a bit of an addiction. Must try not to do it tomorrow....have you stopped poas? And your hubby sounds like a real gem!
> 
> Gingerwhinger - bit of afternoon delight hehe good stuff :) (love that song) . Are you dpo now?
> 
> LL - That's excellent that you had similar chart with your last bfp, it looks like a really nice steady rise. I also had ovary twinges this time. When are you planning on testing? Will you wait for AF or try early?
> DF was with me when i got the +ve, he insisted on 'helping out'... which meant he sat and watched me have a wee. :)
> 
> Slg - hehe, well I think i'm just a bit shocked, i felt quite certain it would take some time and the first time was a fluke....And also, i'm very nervous. I was very excited for the first few hours and then it's as though my brain has started to question it all again.How's things with you? Where are you in your cycle? x
> 
> Arabelle - I am so so sorry to hear this. Taking a break sounds sensible if you're feeling exhausted with it. And ruling stuff out means next time you're pg you can feel more confident....have you thought of taking a holiday while taking a break? Recharge batteries, a little self indulgence? :hugs:
> 
> Garfie - That must be a right pain in the bum. So, that month with all the opk's etc it seems like the darkest ones happened at number 11 and number 19 along from the left. Did that correlate with O date?...do you have any other symptoms you can go with like EWCM etc?
> 
> Afm, after my excitement etc in the morning I started ruminating again. Felt a bit wobbly about it all last night...bit better today. My only symptoms are terrible sore boobs again and feeling lightheaded this morning. I wish i hadn't wasted my second frer yesterday, i was reduced to peeing on an opk this morning. I'm installed on the couch watching Homeland....I really hope all your ladies have a relaxing sunday :hugs: X

Ok, so I caved and did a digi....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## garfie

Sofa - There is nothing like seeing those words :happydance::happydance: congrats hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sofaqueen77

garfie said:


> Sofa - There is nothing like seeing those words :happydance::happydance: congrats hun
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thank you. I'm very nervous! Hopefully third time lucky! 
xxxx


----------



## garfie

Sofa - So what happens now - will you get an early scan, blood tests or just wait it out?

AFM - Yep you guessed it another bloody POS OPK - told hubby we have to BD again tonight as he is away for a few days starting Monday:cry:

He has just been fishing and forgot to take his phone - he caught a large 33lb (his best) he said I'm pleased I caught it but gutted I never got a pic.:wacko:

So I said hmmmm that's how I feel every pregnancy pleased I have caught but gutted I don't have a rainbow yet - think he is finally starting to understand this journey:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sofaqueen77

garfie said:


> Sofa - So what happens now - will you get an early scan, blood tests or just wait it out?
> 
> AFM - Yep you guessed it another bloody POS OPK - told hubby we have to BD again tonight as he is away for a few days starting Monday:cry:
> 
> He has just been fishing and forgot to take his phone - he caught a large 33lb (his best) he said I'm pleased I caught it but gutted I never got a pic.:wacko:
> 
> So I said hmmmm that's how I feel every pregnancy pleased I have caught but gutted I don't have a rainbow yet - think he is finally starting to understand this journey:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yip, I know that feeling too... DH was all like '100% success record' and 'supersperm' etc etc, but I keep thinking ya getting pregnant -done..... Staying pregnant - commence anxiety!!!

I'm gonna go to my GP on Tuesday, it's a bank holiday tomorrow in Ireland, so GP won't be opem tomorrow, then either betaHcgs (3), and hopefully an early scan at six weeks!


----------



## penguin1

Garfie- looks good. Hope you get your eggie this month!

Sofa- Yay for digis! Congrats!

Took my test this morning and another BFN. Looks like I'm breaking the BFP roll here. It's getting so frustrating! I don't like having to spend the money on the medication but it doesn't seem that my body will cooperate. DH is not open to doing IUI or anything more expensive. I really don't want to either but I'm getting more and more impatient.


----------



## Anniebobs

Yay :happydance: congrats sofa! Seeing those words is the best thing ever. Fingers crossed for an uneventful 9 months for you :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Sofa - hurrah! Awesome news lady! X


----------



## Anniebobs

Sorry about your bfn penguin, when's AF due? Could it be that you're just testing too early?

Garfie have you been to the doctors about all the positive opks? Hopefully you are just ovulating early this time though. Must be so frustrating not knowing for sure if you're oing.

I've just got back from a christening, dd was an angel and absolutely loved it, there was a bouncy castle which she wouldn't get off! She's so tired now I'm really hoping she'll be in bed early!


----------



## penguin1

Anniebobs said:


> Sorry about your bfn penguin, when's AF due? Could it be that you're just testing too early?
> 
> Garfie have you been to the doctors about all the positive opks? Hopefully you are just ovulating early this time though. Must be so frustrating not knowing for sure if you're oing.
> 
> I've just got back from a christening, dd was an angel and absolutely loved it, there was a bouncy castle which she wouldn't get off! She's so tired now I'm really hoping she'll be in bed early!

Oh so glad your dd had a great time at the christening! Hope you have a relaxing night!

Looks like last month my cycle was 31 days. So if that is true I shouldn't get AF til Nov 5th? Sounds so long. I'm 12 dpo since taking my ovidrel.


----------



## penguin1

Does it matter that I didn't actually feel the egg pass through my tubes til last Monday?


----------



## Literati_Love

No, that does not matter, penguin! That would be a good time to feel implantation. 

I'll reply to everyone later...going to try to have a relaxing day with hubby!


----------



## boodley

Wow - lots of good luck on here this week! Warm wishes for all new and ongoing BFPs! 

Having a tough weekend of it here. I told you all on 15th Oct that I finally got my BFN. Well - I took it as a BFN. Like the opposite of trying to see squinty lines, I was dying to squint out the shadow that was there. It seemed barely present, so I took it as the next best thing to negative and celebrated it as such. 

I told you all I got OPKs off my friend this week - so I've been using them, and got a positive on Thursday (my second one ever) though I wasn't 100% sure coz I've never compared the lines before. I thought my chart looked like it went up Friday, but Sat am it dipped again. So I felt confused, and upset - like maybe I made it up that I ov'd last month seeing as I didn't have all the data, etc. etc. I can be a stressy person anyway. 

So I decided to take another HPT - and there she was, the lurking shadow again. I've been trying to convince myself that it's barely there, that really, it wouldn't even register as a positive! So to prove to myself that it was OK, I took a digi. 

Pregnant, 1-2 weeks. 

I'm not pregnant. 

It's 9 weeks since my ERPC. I phoned the hospital three weeks ago and they never got back to me, then AF arrived so I let it go, thinking that if I had AF, it was a sign that things are ok. I tried frantically to book in for a scan yesterday with a private clinic - I felt I had to get some more info - but no joy. 

This morning, temps rose again, and FF has put in cross-hairs - so I am ovulating, according to my chart. 

What's going on??? I'm so confused and upset. It's been going on for six months now. I feel like I'm stuck in a personal hell. 

Are there retained products in there? Could it be something more sinister, like a partial-molar pregnancy? Are my levels just slow to drop, and it's nothing to worry about? 

I know I have to get back to the hospital for answers. I'm just feeling frantic, and am finding it tough to even wait for Tuesday. 

We've timed things OK this month - what if I get pregnant (not that I think it's likely) with something else still going on? 

Sorry, ladies. Don't want to rain on the happiness of those of you moving forward. Don't even know what 'category' I belong in any more - miscarrying?? TTC??

Blah :cry:


----------



## penguin1

I'm so sorry boodley. it sucks when our bodies don't allow us to move on from the loss. I hope you figure out soon what is going on. I hope it is just a really early pregnancy!


----------



## Elizabean

Congrats to Sofa and Linny! such great news!:happydance:

Arabelle, I'm so sorry about your second angel. Hugs :hugs: I hope testing brings you some answers and comfort when it comes time for your rainbow.

Boodley, what a terrible time you are having, I'm so sorry and I hope you get some answers soon.

Literati, enjoy your relaxing day with hubby...

Celine, I'm glad you told DH and he is helping you with the heavy chores and school runs. 

I'm sorry to everyone else I've missed today, will catch up again soon.

AFM, I told my mum and stepdad our good news on the weekend. Mum is thrilled, this will be her first grandchild. I also told my best friend who screamed really loudly and said she wanted to TTC now. I told he not to wait, get on it because you just cant predict how long it will take. I had a nice relaxing weekend including lunch with a few other girlfriends. One of them has a gorgeous baby born on the 3rd of June this year, mine is due 4th June next year so it was lovely to give him cuddles and imagine what my life will be like in a year.

I'm still on a fair few meds for morning sickness, but they make me feel so much better.Last night I made a big pot of chicken soup and a few other meals to make it easier for me to eat healthy food. I feel bad that most of my meals have been bread recently. I just started work and I have the feeling I'm going to be eating non stop today.

I hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## boodley

Thanks Penguin, but there's just no way. I would have been 1dpo! :(


----------



## slg76

hooray Sofa!!! I love those digis. No doubt now! I hope this is a very sticky one. 

Arabelle, I'm so very sorry about your second mc. I had an unsettled feeling about my pregnancy from the beginning when I had my mc. I convinced myself I was just being a nervous-nelly but maybe there was a reason for my bad feeling. I hope your doctor gets to the bottom of the issue. 

Boodley, I'm sorry your body is taking so long to get back to normal. I had stopped bleeding for several days but my HPTs really aren't getting any lighter. I'm also trying to convince myself that my lines are just shadows :) Today I started bleeding again. Ug. But I am only 2 weeks past my procedure. 9 weeks does sound like a long time although I have heard of it taking up to 3 months for hormone levels to drop.


----------



## arabelle

Thank you so much for all of your supportive comments. It is really helpful to be able to share with women who i know understand and will not make hurtful comments like "do you think it happened again because you didnt wait long enough after the first mc?" (MIL and (pregnant) best friend, gee thanks)

Despite this happening again, I actually do not want to wait to ttc, but feel like I probably should. I had an almost positive opk today (which I took due to the surprising amount of ewcm) on cd 11. I'm struggling with the fact that we could be trying right now. However, if I ovulate quickly and have a regular length cycle, I could be ovulating while we are on vacation next month and think that being more relaxed while ttc probably wouldn't hurt.

I still haven't spoke to my dr but hopefully will tomorrow. She wanted me to wait a cycle last time, but after pushing for reasons, she agreed that if blood test showed hcg was gone there was no reason to wait. What has everyone else done after mc? I'm lucky that hcg dropped off right away last time and I ov right away, I know some of you have been in horrible limbo post mc and I can't imagine how much more frustrating that must be :(. 

Will catch up with everyone in am :)


----------



## celine

Arabelle i understand totally not waiting to ttc of course and those comments too urgh, luckily i directed those questions straight at my mw and she said no it was simple bad luck. Its not bcos of the first mc.

Sofa my hubby is also super proud of his sperm atm, imhope this one ends well or we are going for tests yikes.

Penguin any new symptoms? No af is still the best sign?

Boodley im so sorry :( when our bodies take somlong to let it go it gets so frustrating! Will u call a doc? 

Literati how are you hun? Getting ready for test week? Munchkin too?

Are you guys gettng some storms? I think its comng to Holland too so im dreading the school and shop runs on the bike, ill take a photo today to show you :)

Not one to go on about myself..im still tired, hubby let me have two naps this weekend and i loved them! My mom is out the house and we are loving the privacy we have. Today we have been married 7 years <3
Im going to try to focus on healthy eating bcos ive slowly gained since the third pregnancy in april, i wont be pushing myself physically so i need to watch what rubbish im eating.
I should be 4 weeks plus 5. Hubby and. I were talking alot about the scan and what we will do, his trip hasnt been confirmed yet but we decided we would then wait, we were oraying about it and feel we need to trust God and wait so that we can have the scan together.


----------



## Linnypops

Boodley - sorry things are all up in the air. On the charting front - the chart dip+rise after O is pretty normal I think.

I did read that you can still O with small amounts of HCG still in your system. But I guess that's by-the-by since you still don't want tissue remaining.

I know how worried you must feel (I am also a confessed worrier) but one thing I can tell you is that molar pregnancy is *very* rare. My cousin had it after 2 mc's and was sick/bleeding...it was pretty obvious that something was terribly wrong. (She went on to have a baby after the treatment and is pregnant again now at the age of 42, so even if by an absolutely outside chance it is...you can recover and be abslutely fine)...I hope you can try and relax a bit today or if not, the hospitals will be open you *could* go down there and say you felt you were in some pain and still testing positive...see if they'll investigate earlier.

Good luck x


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - yes we had some belting storms/rain/wind last night but seems to be mainly in the south. Good excuse to cosy up on the sofa!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Congrats on the bfp's ladies :flower:

Well I am having a bit of a daft time worrying about our timing. What has happened was that on saturday I thought I had a positive opk but it kind of dried all weird and didn't look positive any more. We bd'd that day so all good anyway. Yesterday my opk was a bit fainter and negative so I thought the day before must have been the positive after all.. wrong as I have just done one which is blazing positive. This makes more sense for my usual cycle... but here is my worry issues -

We dtd on sat.. yesterday we tried but dh got stage freight :dohh: and again this morning he didn't finish either. This hasn't happened before :shrug: but I know he feels more desperate after the mc and he knows how much I 'need' his swimmers lol. I am hoping to god we can do it tonight ok.. any ideas how I can help with this!?

Timing wise, is 2 days before positive opk likely to be of any use whatsoever? Obviously I will try my hardest for successful bd'ing today but just incase I am worried I am out already :cry: I wish I hadn't told him I was ovulating! We have been doing ever other day with no issues whatsoever up until this point!

Ladies with bfp's.. what cycle days did you dtd around ovulation?


----------



## celine

Gingerwhinger i absolutely relate with the hubby front! My hubby felt like every time we dtd the huge pressure that he MUST finish and the oressure would become too much and well...he wouldnt be able to get the job done.

We dtd the day before and the day of ovulation, also three days prior. We almost dodnt dtd day of o as i was out that night and didnt think we were in with a chanve anyway so when i came home tipsy at 1am hubby pounced and i was oh wth we dont stand a chance anyway


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Will catch up in a bit but as you know I seem to be out of sync so I phoned the Drs (very brave of me):haha:

So I phoned the Doctors this morning (we have to wait for a call back and then the dr decides if you are dying or not and whether they will make an appointment):dohh:

Anyway I am not dying:haha: so I spoke to her over the phone - I have explained about my last few cycles being very wonky, my OPKs and temps and having a late Ovulation last month and perhaps having an early Ovulation this month so............................................

She's ordered some tests that can be (get this) done locally wtf so no need to travel except on a bus into town:happydance: this was a sticking point with me n hubby that I had to travel around England to have basic testing done - anyway I digress so the tests she is putting forward are simple ones but at least a start and I'm going to tell hubby that I need to have these tests done before we can even think about stopping:wacko:

CD1-3
CD21
PCOS blood test
Full ultrasound - checking follicles, tubes, uterus etc
Ruebella????
Hir........?
and finally - a SPERM count for him no one has even suggested he maybe had delicate sperm.

So how to sell the sperm test to him????? - he needs it of course because he wants the snip they have to see what they are dealing with (or there again maybe I might tell him the truth) depends what mood I'm in:winkwink:

The worry is something was left in after my DNC - which has sent the hormones out of whack:wacko:

She explained how OPKs worked:sleep: and how every woman Ovulates after 14 days:sleep: (ok I want her on my side so I never said a word) how temperatures show O after the event and not before:sleep: How women can gear up to O but it doesn't actually happen:sleep: Of course I am fully aware of all this - but I still managed to keep my mouth shut:haha:

So ladies one good bit of info she gave me - so long as you are having periods guess what you can become pregnant you don't say.:haha:

I honestly do have faith in this dr - which I don't often say I may not agree with all her ideas and of course I am sad to say probably know more than she does :cry:- but getting tested again is a start right?

Of course who knows maybe I might already be pregnant - after all I'm still having periods:winkwink:

Have a nice day ladies, me I'm waiting for the rain to stop it's Avon day

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Ok garfie that is FANTASTIC news! I agree u prob know a bit more than she does since hello ypu ARE charting and being aware of fertility etc. And no not every women ovulate every 14 days but hey ho you are a better person than me for keeping your mouth shut.
But look at what you have acheived from it a huge load of tests thats the best news :) i hope they will be able to help you, if anything this is the foot in the door of answers xx

As for hubby and the sperm...thats a very sensative topic :( since the tests are local will he not be open to having the test? Its the one test he has to do...


----------



## GRGirl

Hoping I can catch up with everyone!

Congrats Linny and Sofa!!!! Send some babydust my way so I can join you in the BFP ;)

Arabelle- I am so, so sorry. I know how hard it is and to have people make (well-meaning but still harsh) comments just makes it worse. I end up spilling my guts here online, because the only people who get it are the ladies here. We're always here.

Yay Celine I'm glad dh took it well!

AFM, my body seems to be gearing up to O, but who knows if I'll actually do it. CD12 today and CM is getting more watery (FX the Mucinex is helping!), cervix is higher but still hard, but I keep getting very negative/faint OPK lines so it'll be at least a few more days, I think. I have a hard time ever getting OPKs to work for me, anyway. (I drink a lot during the day and I think it dilutes my urine too much but who knows?)

DF is all excited to be TTC, but the irritating thing is our SMEP is going out the window lol- we've BDed cd 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, and 12 AM... I'm getting tired already and it isn't even close to O! I know, good problem to have, but I'm gonna need a break by the time O even gets here!


----------



## gingerwhinger

I have been looking back at our august cycle and what we did to do get that bfp (which sadly wasn't to be) and we bd'd two days before and the day of the positive opk.. so if we manage it tonight then we would have done the same thing. Only difference being the cycle day being one day later. So fingers crossed. I am going to take today as ovulation day and so officially be in the tww from tomorrow. I am going to have to really try hard to make sure we have a successful bd session tonight :D


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie that's great news about the tests, fingers crossed it'll be something that's easily fixed. I've no idea how you'll sell that one to your hubby, but surely if you tell him its between wanking into a cup or getting the snip he'll go for the easy option :haha:

Celine happy anniversary! Have you got anything planned? I'm glad you've come to a decision about the scan that you're both happy with. 

Ginger good luck with the bding tonight, hopefully you'll add to the bfps in a few weeks!

Grgirl I'm the same with OPKs, the only reliable one for me is about 10am. I drink a lot too.

Afm I got another negative opk today. I feel like I'm due to ov soon though so it must be happening tomorrow. That would give me a 26 day cycle again which seem pretty good, hopefully my linings getting nice and thick ready for that baby! Seems like DH should get back in plenty of time :happydance: (providing he doesn't get delayed by the storm - he's travelling back from Brussels to the north of England)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Wow - it looks like I have missed a ton over the weekend.

Linny and Sofa - do I see BFP's???!!!! Congratulations! That is wonderful news.

Garfie - looks like you gained some crosshairs as well so congrats to you also!

Celine - how are you feeling?

To all those still dealing with false positives and trying to move on - I hope you get your answers soon.

AFM - Will have a scan on Thurs at 9+1. Still no vomiting so it makes me a bit worried but just trying to consider myself lucky. Fingers are crossed that Thursday will go very well.


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww celine I just noticed your little ticker! I don't remember you doing that last time, you must be feeling more positive this time. I really hope this is a sticky little bean for you!


----------



## Linnypops

Ginger - It's terrible really but i never thought of the pressure on the men...I think it might depend on quality of the CM as to how long the sperm can live for. They *say* in good environments as long as 6 days...so you're definitely not out even if tonight isn't a go-er! As for tonight....to take the pressure off you could just tell him that the 2 days before is fine and not to worry so much?

Garfie - Brilliant news!! Also, lolling at the docs rundown of information for you. Gp's (to me) are just people with a lot of leaflets who can refer you to a specialist. But it's great that she's not apathetic and is taking you seriously.

IAW - Happy to hear your scan's soon! I can see why, sans vomit, you may be a little more nervous, but loads of women don't get sick.... the scan should put all that to rest! good luck! x

Afm, i'm off to get my first beta drawn. It's absolutely lashing it down outside and i don't have a car...Thinking positively, it'll be invigorating x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Linnypops said:


> Ginger - It's terrible really but i never thought of the pressure on the men...I think it might depend on quality of the CM as to how long the sperm can live for. They *say* in good environments as long as 6 days...so you're definitely not out even if tonight isn't a go-er! As for tonight....to take the pressure off you could just tell him that the 2 days before is fine and not to worry so much?
> 
> Garfie - Brilliant news!! Also, lolling at the docs rundown of information for you. Gp's (to me) are just people with a lot of leaflets who can refer you to a specialist. But it's great that she's not apathetic and is taking you seriously.
> 
> IAW - Happy to hear your scan's soon! I can see why, sans vomit, you may be a little more nervous, but loads of women don't get sick.... the scan should put all that to rest! good luck! x
> 
> Afm, i'm off to get my first beta drawn. It's absolutely lashing it down outside and i don't have a car...Thinking positively, it'll be invigorating x

Hey Linnypops, I'm heading to the GP tomorrow, hoping she'll do a beta. She might refer me to the EPU, for betas, I hope she doesn't.... I work in the hospital, so everyone will know my busness!!


----------



## celine

GRgirl you really are taking ttc seriously with all that bd hehehe! I think you guys should be fine, if you feel tired or "off" one noght you know u can take one night off you should have banked enough spermies hehe.
Opks are tricky though good luck! Oh i think another thing that may have helped my last bfp was i was a bit ill so less resistance from my bidy for the sperm?

Ginger have a fin night tonight ;) the tww awaits!

Annie i hope ur hubby gets home!the storm was scary today! Ive heard that longer cycles are better in a way bcos of the thick lining or longer lp which gives the egg a good chance to stick (i think im right..) but maybe you worrying about ovulating too early pushed them later? Who cares im so glad u didnt miss it!
And you know with the last two pregnancies i kept waiting for a scan before i put up a ticker...i feel cheated that i missed out so in my positive and trusting faith i have put a wee ticker on <3 also when i made the ticker i was huh im almost 5 weeks again? So maybe i need to see it to beleive it a bit more.

itawonder good luck for thur xxx

Linny & sofa im so jealous you get to have beta drawn!


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie- your posts make my chuckle! Love your sense of humour! 

The fact that your dr said everyone ovulates after 14 days makes me want to punch her in the face! I am appalled that a medical professional could be so ignorant (but they often are). I know doctors here never believe that anyone knows when they actually ovulate... But, um, if we're actually keeping track then we know a lot better than THEY do since it's our own bodies! Urgh! But either way, GREAT that she is doing testing. It doesn't matter if she's a bit daft as long as she can read lab results correctly. ;) I do hope you can convince your hubby to do the sperm test. Remind him that YOU are doing all these tests and it's scary that something could be wrong with you too. It's only fair he do ONE simple little test! 

Whoever said that OPKs don't work because they drink too much water- I am the same and using ICs I actually have to use FMU to get my positive. And it didn't give me a false positive at all so I wouldn't worry about that! 

Celine- yay for your ticker! And I am glad you are waiting for your husband to come with you to your scan. You deserve his support! I am okay... It doesn't feel real that I am testing this week. Sometimes it's easier being in the TWW and being able to be hopeful than to test and find out for sure you're out. :(

Elizabean- sounds like you have mega m/s! I am glad you got some meds for it. Hope all is well. 

IAW- I hope the scan this week goes well! I don't think lack of vomiting is a bad sign. Lots of women don't get to that point! 

Annie - yay for a bit of a longer cycle this time! Hopefully that lining gets to be the perfect thickness. 

GR- I hope you have the energy to finish the BD marathon! 

Ginger - sounds like your timing will be perfect 

Linny - yay for betas being checked. Good luck!

Sofa - hope you get some answers soon.

Boodley - so sorry your cycle is confusing you so much. I hope everything is okay. 

AFM - I am 9 DPO today and no real major symptoms besides being annoyed by everyone!


----------



## celine

Literati_Love said:


> Garfie- your posts make my chuckle! Love your sense of humour!
> 
> 
> AFM - I am 9 DPO today and no real major symptoms besides being annoyed by everyone!

. :haha: like me? When are you testing?


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine- Friday! Hahah! Glad we're in the same boat on the annoyed front. ;)


----------



## Linnypops

Hey alls!

Just got back from first beta draw... I actually hadn't countered the idea that getting a beta would involve me having to persuade them! I just thought i'd turn up and stick my arm out. 

I saw the nurse who i'd also seen before my mc. She remembered me and I told her how i'd lost the pregnancy early and was now pregnant again and I was here to have a blood test. She seemed a bit confused. I explained I wanted a beta HCG. She explained that if i'd done a HPT, I was pregnant :haha: and that I didn't need one. And that the NHS only does betas to test blood levels dropping after an mc. (The irony amiright?). Bit of a lecture about how mc's are common, can't stop it, bloods won't help...etc etc

Anyway, I *nearly* said 'Fair enough' and walked out. However decided to push it, explained i knew all of the above and was only requesting bloods for peace of mind. We went back and forth a bit and then....amazingly she relented! Said 'It's only a couple of blood tests' and apologised for dragging it out. 

I asked her for an early US too, i won't go into it because it was a lot like the above. But she has set up an appt with the GP next week where i can plead my case again!

So in answer to your question sofa - It doesn't seem to be standard procedure here in Scotland for them to even take them at all....but the nurse certainly seemed to be able to override that quite easily. RE: not wanting to go to the EPU, I would try to go to a nurse rather than GP.


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - I think that's really great you put a ticker. Why should we live under a shadow, quite right! x


----------



## celine

Gosh linny good for you for pushing for betas! Its silly bcos althought having betas taken cant stop a mc, in that case why bother with scans at all? It wont stop a mc either. Uurgh!


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - I know, I felt quite naughty pushing it, but you're right...everything about pregnancy is about reassurance, else we'd just wait till a baby popped out.

When i asked about an early US, she said 'You get an early scan at *12 weeks*' :rofl:


----------



## Literati_Love

Good for you for pushing for it, Linny! Of course it is for reassurance and there is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks LL - hey your temps are getting super-high now! Are you tempted to test in a couple of days?


----------



## Literati_Love

Not really tempted this time, no. But we'll see what happens in a few days! :haha:


----------



## slg76

Hi all. I'm hanging out at home with rainy weather here in the states too. Went out to get a beta done this morning though.

Ginger: I think your timing sounds just fine. Remember you ovulate the day after a pos OPK so if I'm reading right you still have time to catch this egg. I understand about the pressure on hubby. My hubby feels it too. We've been good about getting the job done but it sometimes takes a while. Scheduled sex is not very fun :nope: Maybe tell him you already O'd and you are just in the mood :winkwink: 

Garfie: :dohh: Your doctor sounds a bit misinformed. I am glad that you are able to get your tests done and you were probably smart to keep your mouth shut. Maybe you could get all your tests done first and if they come back all clear then approach the subject of the :spermy: test with your husband. Talk about pressure!! Some doctors let you do the test at home and then bring the sample in right away. Is that a possibility? I'm not sure I could get that job done in an office either :blush: 
I did learn during my fertility issues that you can in fact have a regular period every month and not ovulate. That is what happens to me. I assumed that if your periods were on time and similar every month that you were releasing an egg. Not true! 

Literati: I hope you are feeling a bit more upbeat today :hugs:


----------



## GRGirl

Linny- good for you for pushing for it! NHS is so different than what we have here, but I've come across some nurses like that. It's like well DUH, we know betas don't prevent a MC and neither do scans, but sometimes we need the reassurance. And what does it hurt? Besides, it relieves stress in the mother, which can help the pregnancy out ;)

LL- I'm sorry you were down the other day. I get like that sometimes too and I haven't been through as much as some of the women on here, just 1 Chemical and 1 MC (how sad is it to say "just" 1 of each, KWIM? *sigh* ) It seems like every time I turn around, so-and-so is having a baby or pregnant and I'm like, "When is it my turn to get to keep a baby?!" I just go hug DS and DF and try to be grateful for what I have already but it's hard.

AFM, I think this cycle is going to be a wonky one :( It's my 1st post-MC one, I usually O cd16-20, but here I am on cd12 and I'm emotional, bloated (my usual O symptom) and I'm starting to get O pains on my right side. I can get those for a few days before I O, but still, this is early :( I'm worried my body's gearing up but it'll be an annovulatory (sp?) cycle. My thermometer broke and new one's coming today, so I don't think I'll be able to confirm much by temps *grrr*

And I took an OPK today and it was pink, but still a light line/negative...

Maybe we'll just do the every day approach for the next 10 days and hope for the best? *sigh* (I'm mostly kidding; I'll need a break halfway through that!)


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - thanks! I am feeling mostly better. Hope your hCG is going down as it should! 

GRGirl - so sorry you're feeling down too. I know what you mean about wondering, "when will it be my turn?" it's really hard. 

I wouldn't be concerned at all about ovulating a couple days earlier than usual. As you said, you could have a few days yet. If your body feels like it is gearing up, I highly doubt you will end up with an anovulatory cycle but I do totally understand the worry. :hugs:


----------



## GRGirl

Ugh yep, O pains (strong ones, too, weird!) on my right side... *sigh* I think I'm just gonna write this cycle up as a "hot mess" and leave it at that ;) Still a - OPK though, but it's much darker than it was @ 10 am today- we'll BD tonight anyway but I'm thinking it's just my body getting ready to? Ugh, who knows?!

Here's to hoping I join all the BFPs in a couple weeks!


----------



## penguin1

celine said:


> Arabelle i understand totally not waiting to ttc of course and those comments too urgh, luckily i directed those questions straight at my mw and she said no it was simple bad luck. Its not bcos of the first mc.
> 
> Sofa my hubby is also super proud of his sperm atm, imhope this one ends well or we are going for tests yikes.
> 
> Penguin any new symptoms? No af is still the best sign?
> 
> Boodley im so sorry :( when our bodies take somlong to let it go it gets so frustrating! Will u call a doc?
> 
> Literati how are you hun? Getting ready for test week? Munchkin too?
> 
> Are you guys gettng some storms? I think its comng to Holland too so im dreading the school and shop runs on the bike, ill take a photo today to show you :)
> 
> Not one to go on about myself..im still tired, hubby let me have two naps this weekend and i loved them! My mom is out the house and we are loving the privacy we have. Today we have been married 7 years <3
> Im going to try to focus on healthy eating bcos ive slowly gained since the third pregnancy in april, i wont be pushing myself physically so i need to watch what rubbish im eating.
> I should be 4 weeks plus 5. Hubby and. I were talking alot about the scan and what we will do, his trip hasnt been confirmed yet but we decided we would then wait, we were oraying about it and feel we need to trust God and wait so that we can have the scan together.

Happy Anniversary! And nice you got some naps in. Get it while you can! No new symptoms yet, I've been eating a lot lately, especially at night which I usually don't. I went to my chiro today and felt very uncomfortable laying on my stomach. Maybe all the food I have been eating. I think I will test again on Sat, we are having a party that day and I may have one drink if I can! If I can't, I'd be totally fine with that!

We are having a snow/rain mix tomorrow and the temps will be down to 37 Fahrenheit.


----------



## celine

Btw here is my rainbow blanket i am makng for a couple in church (now 20+ weeks after a 6 week loss) they are friends with hubby
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gingerwhinger

Love the blanket celine!

Quick update from me.. we managed to dtd last night :D and I am sure I ovulated yesterday as opk was positive first thing then negative by lunchtime. I think had I have tested sun pm it would also have been positive.

Question for you all.. has any one else noticed much more achey ovulation pains after mc? I never had any ov pain before but have had almost a stitch type feeling if I put any pressure on my left ovary or even if I take a deep breath. Started yesterday afternoon.

all that aside I think I am 1dpo and we dtd 2 days before (which I have read to be a very good day) and the day of ov. We wont dtd again for a few days as oh is exhausted :D

To be honest I dont know how I feel going into this tww.. I would probably feel better without this strange stitch on my ovary!


----------



## Anniebobs

Grgirl, it sounds like you might end up ovulating near to when you normally do. It's common to feel the pains more than normal after a mc so don't try and compare too much. Hopefully it'll happen soon.

Penguin fingers crossed for no drinks this weekend, you need to add to the bfps!

Literati your charts looking positive, hopefully there's gonna be some good news this weekend! Have you compared it to last months chart? 

Celine that blanket is lovely I'm sure they'll appreciate such a thoughtful gift.

Yay for DTD ginger! Hope you've got lots of things planned to help your tww go by quickly.

I am feeling really positive this month (aren't we all at the start of the tww :haha:) I'm so happy DH got home last night so we could DTD, I reckon we made a baby! I got a very positive opk today, it came up at the same time as the control line. I've felt a few pangs too so hopefully I'm oing today or tomorrow, will be DTD for the next few days just in case.


----------



## GRGirl

Thanks Anniebobs; I'm thinking it'll end up being close to my normal O, since I have the O pains still today (cramping and pulling on the right side still). CD13, OPKs are getting darker but still negative, guess it's back on the BD Marathon for the next 5 days or so *sigh*

I have a Dr Appt on the 12th and I'm hoping to keep it. Should be able to get a + HPT by then if it works this cycle so they can do my betas. If not, looks like I'll reschedule it for December.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine - the blanket is beautiful

Munchkin - I also had ovulation pain after my second m/c. Although I had ovulation spotting when I was younger I never had pain in my ovaries before.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ginger- I always had ovulation pain so I don't think it's any worse now but I wouldn't worry. 

Annie - it does sound like your timing was perfect this month! Yay! 

My chart *did* look good but this morning I had an abnormally low temp. My chart "looked" a lot better last month. Up until now my chart was looking a lot like my BFP chart but now with this low temp I'm clearly out. :( very disappointing. 

Celine - I love the blanket! How thoughtful of you.

Gr - I hope your dr appt ends up being a pre-natal one!

Munchkin - how are you doing? I forget where you are in your cycle.


----------



## celine

I was thinking of making a rainbow blanket for me too..ive been such a downer on the first tri forums lol (you all may understand this more than them) all the threads like how will you tell and will you find the gender etc im like ive lost two so im not telling anyone wil i hear a baby cry in my arms! Or for gender i dont care, all i want to know is thats it is healthy and has a heartbeat.


----------



## slg76

celine-I understand how you feel now but I'm not sure I really would have before my mc. Your blanket is lovely. When I was pregnant with dd I was in cancer treatment. A good friend's church group worked together to knit me and dd blankets. They are awesome. Have our names knitted in and pink ribbons and were very personal. I still feel all the support and love every time I use them.


----------



## celine

Slg that is so sweet <3 i hope the church ppl will like it, im sure they will. They have been a loverly support for dh.


----------



## GRGirl

celine said:


> I was thinking of making a rainbow blanket for me too..ive been such a downer on the first tri forums lol (you all may understand this more than them) all the threads like how will you tell and will you find the gender etc im like ive lost two so im not telling anyone wil i hear a baby cry in my arms! Or for gender i dont care, all i want to know is thats it is healthy and has a heartbeat.

That's why I hang out here now exclusively. It's nothing against the "regular" TTC girls, I just don't think they get how much it hurts the longer time goes on and you have chemical after MC after BO after Ectopic, you know? It changes your perspective. I used to reaaaallllllyyyyyy want another boy for DS to have a brother, now I don't care, at all. I want a THB, healthy with a heartbeat.

I know when (trying to think positively) I get pg again, I will be insanely worried. People who have had losses understand better than those who have not. I didn't understand before July. Now I do. I feel comfortable here with others who know the worry. It comforts me to be bouncing ideas off/venting to others who won't judge me.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey all

Celine, your blanket is lovely what a wonderful sentiment! I had a poke around on first tri forums recently and then retreated! I just felt like I couldn't really get into the spirit of the thing. It's a much more laidback (isn't that odd?) feeling in here. 

Afm i've been having sharp intermittent pains in my left side, I would put them at a 3 or sometimes 4 on the pain scale. I've sort of had these twinges all the way through ovulation until now....so i wasn't too worried until they just kept going this afternoon.

So, called the early pregnancy unit and the MW was lovely. I hoped she'd just say 'probably a cyst' but she said they're duty bound to investigate. Anyway, when she found out I was having my betaHCG's done she was overjoyed lol. She got my first number back for me and told me to call back after the second...Apparently from those 2 numbers they can determine if there's anything sinister afoot. (My first number at 14 dpo is 238 which is normal apparently)

The most likely scenario seems to be cyst, or maybe wind :blush:.. Did any of you ladies get twinges on one side in previous pregnancies? x


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - I did get twinges in my pregnancy (although it was on alternating side) and those happened when things were still going well. I asked my pregnant coworker at the time and she had them too and her baby is totally healthy. I actually had the same twinges when my uterus was shrinking back to normal... And NO they were not where my uterus would normally be or where I get menstrual cramps and I told my doctor as she said it was from the uterus shrinking and everything going back to normal. So I think it is normal and just means everything is being pushed around in there! 

I am so glad they are going to investigate! And your hCG sounds amazing! I am looking forward to hearing how muh they've gone up in a couple days! 

GRGirl - agreed. I can't handle talking to people who don't understand the worry. I can't handle being told to 'be optimistic.' Our version of optimism looks a lot different now and to not be worried is physically impossible. :( it's so good we have each other. 

Celine - good idea to make yourself a rainbow blanket. Do you have any symptoms at all? How are you feeling?


----------



## celine

Im glad you ladies relate :) i cant handle the omg im 5 weeks lets announce on fb gee i hope its a girl heres my 7 weeks scan is it a boy etc.
Its ammusing and sure perhaps i used to be like that long time ago, how things can change.

Hmm no symptoms really except tired? Irritable at kids? Sirously the tired ess makes me not follow thru with dicipline tactics and i end up with crazy naughty kids. Currenlt neighbours are redoing bathroom and between their drilling and giving kids lack of sleep they are super naughty. I love them to death but my son is doing my head in today and tbh im counting down this last hour til bedtime.

Will wait to call mw next week. DH has booked his USA ticket today so its happening. Will find out what day he is back so i can call mw and know which day to ask.


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks for the reassurance LL. I'm working late tonight, partly in a bid to take my mind off it....So, now you're 10dpo are you still not feeling any temptation :winkwink: . I know why some choose to wait of course. x


----------



## Anniebobs

Celine I think you deserve your very own blanket! And how exciting that you'll be calling the midwife soon, I hope this first tri flies by for you. At least it's almost Christmas so there's lots to do to keep you busy!

Linny I got those twinges with both dd and the mmc, it's everything growing in there and settling in. If anything it's a good sign :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks annie! I wouldn't mind so much except they are quite a bit sharper than what i experienced before, and only on the left.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- I can see why you would find that disconcerting. :hugs: at least they're going to investigate! 

And, to answer your question, I actually don't have much of an inkling to test! It did occur to me that I'm now getting to the time where I might see something, but I'm still going to hold out. It's not long now! Sometimes it's fun keeping yourself in suspense! ;)


----------



## Linnypops

LL - I admire your attitude!


----------



## boodley

slg  yeah, its all so confusing. Mine got lighter for a few weeks, but then stopped and just seem to be stuck now. I got a negative two weeks after the ERPC last time, so its really frustrating. Ive asked my GP and the EPU about doing betas, but they all said no need so far, and I didnt push it. Wish I had done now. :shrug:

Arabelle  hope youre doing ok. :hugs:

Celine  yip, have been calling, and calling!!! Wed a bank holiday here Monday, so today was my first chance to get back on to the hospital. I rang and left a voicemail (they never answer the phone), faxed through my concerns and then had my GP send a fax too. But got nothing back today. Hopefully tomorrow  Im gonna hound them till the answer my calls! I hope the storms didnt hit too bad?? We got away lightly here in Ireland. 

Linnypops  thanks. Im terrible for looking up worst case scenarios. Were trying for two years now without getting to have a baby in our arms yet  I think Id crack up if someone told me I had to wait a year before trying again. Hope those betas double and triple like crazy for your next draw! Good for you sticking to your guns like that. :bodyb:

Ginger  your timing sounds good to me!! Fingers crossed

Garfie  thats great news about the tests. Its nice to feel like you have a plan, and that there might be answers. And congrats on the periods! :awww:Have you spoken with himself yet about the sperm count? Howd it go?? 

GRGirl  hope OV comes before you suffer any BD-related injuries! Repetitive strain, did someone say?? :blush:

Annie  sounds like your timing is working out nicely! Maybe its a sign!

IAW  GOOD LUCK for Thursday!!!! 

LL  hope that little dip picks right back up! I admire your strength holding out  I cant delay gratification at all!! 

Penguin  good luck for Sat if you test! Let us know how you get on. 

Sofa  hope youre doing well. 

Munchkin  hope your gran is strongly on the mend. 

I can completely empathise about being around people who havent experienced a loss when theyre talking about their pregnancies. I have a really good friend who talked about how, really, she saw nothing much in her first (positive successful) scanI wanted to scream, but refrained! Shes been so super super good to me through everything, but it just goes to show how your perspective is permanently shifted. 

AFM  well, 5 dpo, for what its worth! As I said above, no joy from EPU today  so Ill call again tomorrow, and the day after that, and the day after that 

Its the one year anniversary of the dx of our first MC on Friday. What a year since :wacko: Im hoping I get some answers before then, try to start the next year off on a good foot. 

Think Ill go get all my hair chopped off this week  I feel like something drastic! :help:

Bxx


----------



## RachelLynda

As it says.. Sorry :blush:
It's been a tough week here with family life with OH's job, my mother causing problems and just a lot of stress but I'm determined to keep up after this!
I'm not sure what's been said and my memory fails me with what I've read so I'm just going to give lots of :hugs: to everyone!
I saw a really pretty blanket a long my way!! 
I've had some spotting at CD22 so I'm completely lost where I am so it's either AF, implantation, something that's unexplained and will just be put in my cycle history and forgotten or something that will need to be investigated so it's a nice time waiting for me! :coffee:
So if I start lagging behind again make sure to come shout at me :dohh:
If it is implantation bleeding (I can always hope!) when do I test? I wasn't planning to test till early Nov as I didn't now when AF was due but if this is HCG will be producing soon right? But NO! must not get my hopes up.. It's AF I just know it :(


----------



## Anniebobs

RachelLynda said:


> As it says.. Sorry :blush:
> It's been a tough week here with family life with OH's job, my mother causing problems and just a lot of stress but I'm determined to keep up after this!
> I'm not sure what's been said and my memory fails me with what I've read so I'm just going to give lots of :hugs: to everyone!
> I saw a really pretty blanket a long my way!!
> I've had some spotting at CD22 so I'm completely lost where I am so it's either AF, implantation, something that's unexplained and will just be put in my cycle history and forgotten or something that will need to be investigated so it's a nice time waiting for me! :coffee:
> So if I start lagging behind again make sure to come shout at me :dohh:
> If it is implantation bleeding (I can always hope!) when do I test? I wasn't planning to test till early Nov as I didn't now when AF was due but if this is HCG will be producing soon right? But NO! must not get my hopes up.. It's AF I just know it :(

I do the same - read right through then realise I can't remember who said what!

How long are your cycles normally? If that was me I'd be thinking implantation for sure! :thumbup: Test about 3 days after, there might be a little something on a test for you :happydance:


----------



## Elizabean

Literati_Love said:


> Linny- I can see why you would find that disconcerting. :hugs: at least they're going to investigate!
> 
> And, to answer your question, I actually don't have much of an inkling to test! It did occur to me that I'm now getting to the time where I might see something, but I'm still going to hold out. It's not long now! Sometimes it's fun keeping yourself in suspense! ;)

Literati, as you had a feeling that last month was my lucky month, I feel like this one is yours!


----------



## slg76

I've had bad headaches for a week or two now which isn't like me. Did anyone else had this after mc? I'm wondering if falling hormone levels would have anything to do with it???


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley - Thanks! I'm not really that strong. ;) Just don't want disappointment so early when I can still be hopeful! haha. I'm ever a pessimist. :)

So sorry that today is the one year anniversary of your first m/c. That must be so hard to go through when you're in your current position. All we want is our rainbow babies, and sometimes it's so hard to see a light at the end of the tunnel. Chopping your hair off sounds like a good idea! Sometimes doing something different can really lighten your mood. I recently dyed my hair and am very happy with the change! I was getting too fed up with myself! 

Rachel - Ooh, I hope it's implantation bleeding! I agree with whoever said you just test in a few days! If it is IB that wouldn't be too early to test I don't think! We could get our BFPs at the same time? Hopefully! 



Elizabean said:


> Literati, as you had a feeling that last month was my lucky month, I feel like this one is yours!

Elizabean - Oh dear! You've made me too excited. I do hope you're right.:blush:

Slg - That's no good! I don't remember having headaches following the m/c but I usually get them around AF so it's definitely possible that the falling hormones could have that effect. I'd definitely talk to your doctor if they're really painful.


----------



## Anniebobs

Slg I had really bad migraines during my natural mc because of the bloodloss, once I was admitted to hospital and put on an iv I felt a lot better, could it be that your fluids are down? If you're drinking enough then maybe nip to the doctors and see what they can suggest.

:hugs:


----------



## mandi21a

Hey girls...
I'm brand new to this one,had my d&c yesterday...so I'm probably a few weeks away from ovulation(hopefully I should say...)


----------



## Anniebobs

So sorry for your loss mandi, was it your first baby? :hugs: I ovulated 3 weeks after my d&c but I think anything goes that first cycle!


----------



## RachelLynda

*Annie* - That's the thing I don't know :( My first AF was 34 days and before my MC (and pregnancy) it was always 29-31 days long never in my life has it been this short. I thought AF was starting yesterday as I had some brown on my pad but that seems to have stopped this morning and it's only pink when I wipe :shrug: 
*Literati *- When are you testing? 
*Mandi* - Sorry you're here :(

Here's my plan for testing - 
As Annie says I might seem something in 3 days.
- If I'm still spotting in around 3 days I'm going to wait and see if AF does actually turn up
- If I stop bleeding before the 3 days I'll test at some point after the 3 days
- If AF does turn up in those 3 days (or even longer) I'm going to drown myself in chocolate and caffeinated tea :)


----------



## Linnypops

Boodley - i'm the same love! Can't help but look up the worst case scenario. For some reason I always think it's a good idea to be 'prepared for the worst' but it can be so draining in this situation. Any joy getting hold of the EPU? I would insist on those betas if i were you, just because you accepted it initially doesn't mean you can't request it again...In fact, just say you want them - the nurse told me they are obliged to track it down if there's any doubt with an mc. Good luck x

RachelLynda - if you ov at cd14 that would make a perfect 8 days later for IB if that's what it is! I bet you could test with a frer in a couple of days or so. I spotted before AF after the MC but not for long, and 8 days would be a short gap between O and the start of AF. Anyway, good luck! :happydance:


Slg - I had cracking headaches after the mc. Never had anything like that before. I thought it was odd myself.


LL - That's understandable, better to know for sure than end up in the quandry of daily testing. Anyway, the temps are still looking good! :thumbup:

Mandi - Really sorry you've ended up here, but this is a really helpful and supportive group so you're in the right place :hugs:

Afm - Last night last night involved the most vivid dreams i think i've ever had. It's been going for about a week now with the dreams. 

I lucid dreamed a few times (where you wake up inside your dream and stay there?), there were false awakenings where I thought i'd woken up but it was just another dream. It was all very confusing but 2 main things happened. Firstly I started bleeding in one dream, and in despair afterwards I decided to go back to painting and forget about having children altogether. At that point I looked out of the window and saw my grown up daughter balancing on a highwire in the distance, I called out her name to get her to come down. So the symbolism was utterly rife, my mum and grandma were both there too. I woke up upset but as the day's worn on i'm feeling calm e.g. I haven't googled 'left side pain ectopic' once today :haha:. I don't know whether this means bean is really ok or not but i feel a bit better.


----------



## Linnypops

Oh, I forgot...I thought you might all find this touching. Brought a (happy) tear to my eye

https://carladoll6.tumblr.com/post/48154615484/thegodmolecule-here-is-a-tribe-in-africa-where


----------



## lexieruth23

Hello all I am new to this sight I have been very closed with my miscarriage and have not wanted to talk about it but I feel I should because its been killing me. Have any of you ladies concieved early after a miscarriage. I am already having symptoms again. Ty in advance.


----------



## GRGirl

Rachel- I'll take tea and chocolate please! ;) lol but hopefully you won't need it.

Linny-I had super vivid dreams when I was pg (all 3 times now, although with the CP it was just for a couple of nights :( ). I don't normally get them. I'd say that's a good sign!!!!

Mandi-So sorry you are here but we are all here to help. We've all been through it too :(

Lexie-Sorry that you are here too but welcome! It took me 3 more cycles after my Chemical to get pregnant but we were really only hardcore trying for 1 of those cycles. This is my 1st cycle again after a Miscarriage so I'm hoping it will happen soon. I know plenty of people who have had luck right after and plenty who have had to wait a few cycles.

AFM, still in the middle of the BD Marathon (the things we do for our + tests! lol) OPKs are getting darker, but still can't call them positive. Still having O pain, so thinking/hoping it will be soon. SMEP went right out the window thanks to fiance, so it will just end up being every day pretty much. Hoping it'll work! Oh and my new thermometer came in yesterday so I got to use it this morning.


----------



## RachelLynda

*Linny -* I hope so! The pink is starting to pick up so I'm thinking it's actually AF being early :( I've never had IB so I don't know what it's like or how heavy it is etc. I tried google but I got 'It only lasts a day or two but can last up to a week and on the occasion more' 'It won't have any red blood only brown and maybe pink but then again it could have red in it' 'It's not meant to be any heavier than a few drops but it can be like a normal light period' So Google has been absolutely no help what so ever! :growlmad: 
I hate those dreams! I hope they get better :( 
*Lex - * Sorry for your loss :( I didn't really speak about mine till about a month afterwards where I came on here and wrote it all down, regardless of people reading it I just needed it written down so I could really I guess accept it, it does help, if you don't want any one to read it you could write it in a writing pad? I've had one AF since my MC (maybe 2 depending on how this spotting turns out) so I guess I'm still early days in a way. I know people that conceive straight away before their first AF but then I know someone who took over a year to conceive - If you're doing everything right in terms of trying then it's up to your body and when it feels it's ready I guess, have you tested negative on a HPT/blood test so you know it's not left over hormones giving you the symptoms?


----------



## lexieruth23

Ty rachell and gr it really means a lot. And yes rachell my hcg levels dropped very quickly. When I had first went to the er on sep 29th my hcg levels were low at 706 then on the 3rd had dropped to 215 then 2 days later were back at 0.


----------



## RachelLynda

*GRGirl *- I have my odd cup of caffeinated tea here and there, about one every week if not every 2 weeks if that and it's heaven! I didn't realise how different they are until now haha. My OH loved the thought of dtd every other day then every day one week but that went completely out the window it ended up being every three days and so far it's been 5/6 days but then I started this spotting yesterday and I'm not risking AF starting during or straight after and I don't want it to irritate my cervix and cause more spotting, lets just say OH isn't very happy :blush: :haha:
*Lexieruth23* - Ah okay, would you have any guess as to when you ov'd so you know when to test? 
x


----------



## lexieruth23

No ma'am this whole thing is really new to me I know that I had some discharge a week and 2 days after my miscarriage and that usually ties up with my period app that says when I ovulate so im guessing about 2-2.5 weeks ago.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lexie - so sorry about your loss but welcome here. :hugs: 

Mandi - so sorry about your loss as well. I hope you can find some comfort here. 

Rachel - I love your plan for testing! And I'm sorry dr. Google is no help!

I am testing Friday. AF is due Saturday. 

GRGirl- yay for BD marathon! Keep up the good work. ;)

Linny - that's awful about your bad dreams but I do think the vivid dreams are a good sign. Yay for staying away from google today! 

AFM - I'm 11 DPO now! Was slightly tempted to test this morning but stayed strong! I can do this!


----------



## lexieruth23

Ty literati same to you *hugs*


----------



## GRGirl

You guys who avoid testing are my heroes ;) I peed on everything I could find starting at 7dpo last cycle lol... luckily I got my BFP at 9DPO so it wasn't too bad. I'm just waiting to O so I can test... but at the same time I'm too scared to test. Not sure if I'll start early or wait til AF is due... depends on when I O, I guess.


----------



## RachelLynda

LL - I probably won't stick to it haha, getting pains in my sides now :( 
GRGirl - I would test earlier if I had more than 2 tests haha and knew where in my dpo cycle I was haha.
Xx


----------



## garfie

Sorry I've not been here for a few days ladies:blush:

For those of you that have been around here for a while know that the our family company had a factory fire back in February - the factory was burnt to the ground luckily no one was hurt - anyway I work there one day a week usually just helping out in the offices but now the building work is nearly completed it's all hands to deck - so I'm extremely busy with this and of course the two boys - I keep trying to pop in and see how you all are but to say it's a bit manic at the moment is an understatement:dohh:

Celine - How are you hun love the blanket I'm sure you could have plenty of orders on here for one - I know I would buy:hugs:

GRGirl - I am a POAS addict so I'm no help to you I will be encouraging you when the time comes:haha:

Lexie - So sorry about your loss hun - don't be afraid to ask questions after my m/c I wanted to gather as much information as I could and find out as much as I could about my body - so don't be shy sadly we have all been there:hugs:

LL - Ooooh can't wait for you test hun - are you feeling anything different this month - more importantly did you do anything different - AF stay away:growlmad:

Rachel - Everyone's body is different hun - shit every pregnancy is different hun - I had one with IB and if I wasn't looking I wouldn't have known then another pregnancy where I spotted for a few days and with my last one just a dip on 6DPO and no spotting at all just a lot of CM:blush: not that I can trust my body at the moment:growlmad: Love your testing theories:flower:

Linny - I always seem to dream about fish before I become pregnant :haha: or have vivid dreams about being pregnant. I hate those dreams where you think you have woken (or you try to wake up) and you are still asleep. Hope these dreams are a good sign for you:happydance:

Mandi - Welcome to the group - sorry you are here - sending big :hugs: your way

Boodley - I spoke to him last night - I mentioned the doc had said I need further tests as there may be RPOC hmmm he said possible and then I said oh the Dr mentioned when were you coming in for your SA :haha: so it's the docs fault he needs one nothing to do with me (clever eh) he said okay if I have to:happydance: so if my tests reveal nothing I will have him tested. How are you today hun?

Okay ladies gotta shoot off again - hoping to be on here a bit more tomorrow as you miss out on so much:wacko:

AFM - CD10 - I think I am dead:haha: look at my temperatures:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - pains in sides could be good? I am feeling hopeful for you. 

Garfie - I am pretty symptomless. Interestingly, by this point in PMS I am usually craving everything in sight and ravenously hungry. This time I am no hungrier than I normally am and am not really craving anything. When I was pregnant food wasn't quite as appealing as it usually is... So who knows? But I think I'm grasping at straws here. I am very irritable so it's probably just PMS. No cramps or twinges or stretching feelings at all. :( 
This month we only dtd 3 days before o, 1 day before, and the day of... Instead of dtd like 7 days in a row before I actually Oed so possibly leaving a low sperm count by o time. I also tried to eat more dairy and we tried some acupressure techniques. That's all we've done differently! 

Sorry you're so busy! I hope it's rewarding anyway. :hugs: good to hear from you

GRGirl -I am excited for you to make it to the TWW!


----------



## lexieruth23

Ty garfie. I haven't talked with anyone really like I keep acting all strong when inside im like dying so its good to feel able to express my pain I've kinda felt embarrassed because I felt like no one would see why im in so much pain when I was only pregnant for 7 weeks but here I feel I can talk about it and people will understand


----------



## Literati_Love

Lexie - you should NOT be embarrassed! But I think we all know too well the feeling of faking it in public and just dying inside. People who have never been through it just don't understand.


----------



## celine

Oh ladies i need to ket this out...im in such shock :( a friend of mine (from like 5 years ago we met thru bnb) she was due ahead of me by a mnth this time (we both have boys and girls the same ages) and when i lost the first pregnancy i stopped chatting to her bcos it hurt and she may have said some things u dont say to someone who had a mc. 
Anyway ive been talking to her on and off, i cmment on her fb pics etc. Today she has announced she had her 30 week scan and the baby has died! I almost vomited when i read that :(


----------



## RachelLynda

*Garfie* - The brown blood is picking up so it seems like how AF started before my pregnancy so who knows and there's a hint of pink with it but then other times there's a tiny bit of brown and quite a bit of pink - The pink is only when I wipe and the brown is now going on the pad I'm wearing. I know it's only been two days but there seems to be no signs of stopping only increasing :(
*Literati -* I hope so, I've started to symptom spot which I hate in case it is just AF being early. 
I have a headache, I'm not really hungry, it tastes as if I've spent the day sucking on a penny or two and every now and think I keep thinking 'I guess my stomach feels a little fuller' so I'm going to be disappointed now when AF turns up as I've got my hopes up :/ 
*Lexieruth *- I know exactly what you mean, I joked and laughed with everyone like everything was fine then got up and cried all night but you shouldn't be embarrassed but yeah, being here helps so much just being able to say what you're feelings etc instead of bottling it up :)
xxx


----------



## GRGirl

celine said:


> Oh ladies i need to ket this out...im in such shock :( a friend of mine (from like 5 years ago we met thru bnb) she was due ahead of me by a mnth this time (we both have boys and girls the same ages) and when i lost the first pregnancy i stopped chatting to her bcos it hurt and she may have said some things u dont say to someone who had a mc.
> Anyway ive been talking to her on and off, i cmment on her fb pics etc. Today she has announced she had her 30 week scan and the baby has died! I almost vomited when i read that :(

OMG Celine that's terrible!!!! I can't even imagine :( :( :( That poor woman!


----------



## Linnypops

Oh god how awful celine. I am so so sorry to hear this.


----------



## celine

Just shows until you hear that first cry its never guarenteed :(


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mandi - welcome. I am sorry you have to be here but this is a wonderful group.

Lexie - welcome to you as well. I didn't talk to anyone after my chemical but after my MMC I realized how important it was to get it out. This group has helped a lot

In answer to getting pregnant quickly after MC - I got pregnant my first ovulation after my chemical. At 8 weeks I found out I had an MMC. I then waited for two AFs before ttc again. My second cycle ttc I got pregnant again. So, three pregnancies in 7 months. In many ways I count myself very lucky. So far so good with this one. 9 week scan tomorrow so crossing my fingers, toes and every hair on my head.

Celine - I am so, so sorry to hear about your friend. How horribly sad. How are you holding up?


----------



## 3Minions

Celine, how terrible.


----------



## RachelLynda

So sorry about your friend Celine :( :hugs: x


----------



## Anniebobs

IAW good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Celine that's awful! Poor woman must be a wreck.

So I'm now 1dpo :happydance: I'm officially in the tww! I got another positive opk today and dtd again just in case but I'm pretty sure going by cm and pains that I over yesterday. I'm so pleased with our timing, I really thought I'd be out for this month with dh being away! Literati I'm hoping the same as you - this time we saved the bding for the right time so hopefully there were some decent sperm! The plan is to wait until AF is late this time but we'll see!


----------



## boodley

*Slg*  I had headaches as my hormones were adjusting too. I usually get at least one during AF too. Hope theyve eased off now. 

*LL * still holding out, huh :winkwink: Hoping its the best possible news this weekend! Not long now xx

*Rachel*  sorry things are messing with your head! Its great craic tracking all these mad signs NOT. I had unusual bleeding this cycle too  this is my second after MC. You sound like a man with a plan now though. FX its implantation  bury deep, little one! And..maybe you could get a BFP and have some chocolate? 

*mandi and lexiruth*  welcome, and sorry for your losses. I hope you get some feeling of support from this site  I know I have 

*Linny * got a call from EPU at 4.30 this afternoon, to say that they dont have a doctor in till Friday this week, so theyll be in touch then. Nice to even know they have my fax/voicemail/GP referral. Hmm, perhaps Ive overdone it, but sure  at least they have all the info. Id say they LOVE us self-diagnosing people. 

*GRGirl * well done on the BD commitment! I was reading about your failed SMEP plan, thinking youd say we only BDd every four days but nope  go for it, lady! 

*Garfie * you sound like a busy lady. I like the way you slipped the test into the conversation and pinned it on the doc! Nice and non-threatening, sure what could he do but agree! Your temps are low for you alright  do you think youre gearing up to ov early? Goodness, you got a lot of positive OPKs in September! 

*Celine * wow, what awful news. Your poor friend. I cant imagine the heartbreak to get to that stage, when your baby is supposed to be safe, then find out youve lost them. My heart is breaking for her. 

*IAW * GOOD LUCK!! Thinking of you for your scan. 

*AFM*: Ok, dont want to run away with myself, but had a little _tiny _spot of pink in my CM this evening, 6DPO. I had the same thing the last cycle I got my BFP. Im so aware things are all over the place that I dont want to read too much into it, but want to keep an open mind too. Kinda worried about what it would mean if theres retained tissue and then I get pregnant. But trying not to worry till I have to worry (HA! Sounds great in theory:dohh:). Its not like I can take a HPT to find out if BDing has been successful! Its positive anyway :muaha:.


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - Love the "saving the sperm" plan! I do hope it works for both of us! And congratulations on finally be in the TWW! It feels good doesn't it (...at first)?

Celine - That is truly awful about your friend. :( So many devastating things can happen. And then when the baby is born there is also SIDs to worry about. :( So sad.

Boodley - Yep, still staying strong! hehe. I hope that bit of pink CM is a good sign! If it's happened before with a BFP it certainly could be! Try not to worry too much about the retained tissue. I think if your body wasn't ready it wouldn't get pregnant again. I'm glad you made yourself heard at the doctor's office!


----------



## Jrepp

Hello Laides,
I was browsing the forums when I came across this thread and I hope I can join! Just a bit of my back story..... I was married in June and found out in July that we were expecting. Unfortunately 2 days after my first positive hpt I miscarried at 4 weeks 5 days. I was of course sad, but having been off birth control pills for only a month I figured things weren't going to go as planned anyways. On September 26th I conceived again, and got positive hpts from 10-16dpo. I went to the doctor for my confirmation test and the test came back inconclusive. I took a new test the next morning and it came back negative. On October 16th I miscarried again at 5 weeks 4 days. I was and am absolutely devestated. These past 2 weeks have been extremely difficult for me, which has been compounded by the fact that my sister decided to tell everyone that she was pregnant on the same day I did, and she revealed yesterday that the doctor put her due date on the exact same day I would have been due. I am incredibly angry because my sister didn't want to have another child yet and I would have done anything to be pregnant. I feel like she got the baby that I have been wanting!

Anyways, I am pretty sure I am about to ovulate based on a high cervix and watery/slightly eggy mucus.


----------



## slg76

Hi Lexi and Mandi. I only have a second but I want to welcome you here. I have found so much support and understanding here and I think you will too. I'm sorry for your losses! 

I'm dealing with a horrid headache that has lasted several days. Not sure if it has anything to do with the mc. I'm not prone to headache so my gut says its related. I'm sure I'll be better in a couple more days.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg- If your gut says it's related then you're probably right. So sorry.... It must be very unpleasant! 

Jrepp - so sorry about your losses. :( :hugs: welcome here... All the ladies here are wonderful. How hard it must be to deal with your sister due on the day you should have been. :(


----------



## 3Minions

Slg, you need a massage. I see you're in Colorado... Did it ever stop raining? Maybe the air pressure or something from the weather is messing with your poor head.... Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jrepp

Sig, where in Colorado are you? I'm in Denver.


----------



## celine

Hi new peeps, Jrepp ive just had two consecutive losses as well, i lost between 6-7 weeks so took a longer time to ovulate, im pregnant again ( right away no period since before first mc) so i hope this one will stick x


----------



## Anniebobs

Slg sorry you're having a hard time of it with the headaches, I hope you find some relief soon.

Jrepp sorry for your losses, I've had 2 this year too so hopefully it means our third one will be lucky! Must be so difficult to have that reminder of what might have been, but hopefully in time it'll get easier and you can spoil your little niece or nephew :hugs:

Literati I can't wait for you to test now I really hope this is your cycle!

Boodley that's a great sign especially if it's happened to you before when you got a bfp! When will you test?

Rachel how's the spotting?

AFM, 2dpo here and have a busy day planned to try and keep my mind off it! We've decided this is definitely our last try until feb if were not pregnant. I don't want to risk not being able to go to my friends wedding abroad. No pressure then!


----------



## Anniebobs

And celine I've just realised you're over 5 weeks :happydance: how you feeling?


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hi everyone.. quickly popping in to say hello to the new folk, sorry for your losses :( Good luck to everyone nearing the end of 2ww! 3dpo for me... at that very boring stage where it isn't worth poas just yet! But I have 50 ic's ready and waiting for about 7dpo when I cant help but start obsessing.


----------



## GRGirl

Boodley- FX for you!!! Sounds promising!!!

Jrepp- so sorry about your sister :( It has to hurt, but hopefully you'll have your BFP soon and then it won't quit sting so badly.

Anniebobs- yay for good timing!!! 

AFM- Still waiting to O- have the pain, temps are still low, CM is watery and cervix is high, but I can't get a + OPK to save my life! *grrr* Lines getting darker, though, so we'll see if it's soon. The Great BD Marathon is still going on, but I'm kinda wondering if TTC this cycle is a bad idea (too late for that, eh? ;) ) 

It seems like everyone I know online (not IRL, I actually don't know anyone who's even had 1 MC let alone 2 like me) that got pregnant the next cycle after a MC it ended in a MC for them too. I see a LOT of 2 consecutive MCs or back-to-back ones; has anyone had a MC and then went full-term the next cycle and had a Take home baby? I'm worried even if it DOES work this cycle, it'll just end in MC again. I think I kinda proved my own theory, because I had a loss in July, NTNP for a cycle, didn't try one cycle, and the next time we tried hardcore in October I had another loss. So I kinda had 2 consecutive losses as well.

Just feeling kinda down in the dumps and worried today. Before DS, I never had an issue, everything with him went ok, not even a spot or drop of blood ever and other than hyperemesis, everything went smoothly. Now just since July, I've had 2 losses. My OB won't test until there's 3 losses (how screwed up is that?!) but he checked my progesterone last pregnancy and it was ok. I guess there's nothing I can do except keep trying, because we want our 2nd and last baby and the odds say it'll happen eventually, right?! Just feeling discouraged and "broken". I was 29 when I got pregnant with DS and 32 now and wondering if age has anything to do with it?


----------



## celine

GRgirl i was 27&29 when i had my boy then girl and 31 and 32 during the mc...i still dont think we are too old? 
True though that since i had two in a row (mc) i do wonder if ill be third time lucky?

Annie yep im over five weeks and into scary territory. I was on my feet alot yesterday snd was tird and achey, and every twinge i wonder if its good stretchy pains or baby dying pains...hubby wants me to book our scan for 25th Nov so the first monday after his usa trip. I found out of my first mc at a scan 25June...thats three "7/8/9 week scans in 5 months...


----------



## GRGirl

Celine, I wouldn't think we are either, but I wonder if my eggs are worse now? Ugh, so much to worry about!

And my chart is so weird, think the MC must be doing something. Looking at temp, cm, etc. I'd swear I O'ed yesterday because my temp shot up this morning? But the OPKs are still not dark enough. They're the darkest I've ever had but not darker than the control line.

Can someone look at my chart and see what you think?

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGirl - so sorry you are feeling broken. I totally understand. :hugs: I think we are all a bit broken right now. I think having 3 consecutive losses is quite rare, so if you think of it that way, stats are on your side regardless of when you get pregnant again? And I'm sure lots of people go on to have healthy pregnancies immediately following a miscarriage. I understand the worry, though. 

Ginger - welcome to the TWW and sorry you're at the boring stage! You'll be at the exciting stage soon enough! 

Annie - yay! Glad you're trying to keep yourself busy to distract yourself. That is a long gap between now and February so I hope this month is your month! 

Celine - yes, how are you feeling?

AFM - I know everyone was hopeful for me this month, and I was too, but sadly my temps dropped quite drastically this morning so I know AF is on her way. While I am sill above cover line, my temps generally hover around the 36.6 mark during AF and then go down further for my fertile period. It really sucks I'm out already. I was really looking forward to some happy news. Even though I originally didn't want a July due date, it suddenly seemed perfect. Now I am getting so behind. I am feeling a lot of pressure since that friend who just got pregnant and is due in June. We were always hoping to go on mat leave together. Yesterday she annoyingly said, "you and DH need to get on having a baby so we can be on mat leave together!" I know she has no idea about our loss or how long we've been trying but it definitely stung. I had half a mind to tell her what happened right there so she'd feel bad, but I chose to go the higher route and just said hopefully all going well we'll at least have part of our mat leave together. She was happy with that answer. *sigh*


----------



## RachelLynda

I can't seem to get our internet to work on my laptop so it'll be a quick message from my phone I've had AF pains I think. So far the brown blood has really picked up and pink has now turned to red so guess AF is here early :'( :/ 
Hope everyone else is doing well :) xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sorry to hear that, Rachel. Looks like I'll be joining you shortly.


----------



## GRGirl

Aw LL and Rachel :( I'm so sorry :(


----------



## garfie

LL - I had one pregnancy where my temps fell way below the cover line - I was out - nope the next morning up up up they went along with a BFP:happydance: so you're not out yet hun :hugs:

Rachel - Aw BIG :hugs: hun

GRG - You do realise hun that your OPK doesn't have to be darker than the control line to be POS it just has to be equal - why not put it up for us to stalk and your temp looks good to me hun the next few days you will know for sure:flower:

Celine - I'm glad hubby has decided to go to the scan with you:flower: I know how difficult it is to believe that this one might finally be your rainbow - but as I used to say to myself this one deserves just as much PMA as the others so come on hun until told otherwise you are going to get your rainbow:happydance: The achey pains were good pains right:hugs:

AFM - I am hoping our two pitiful attempts were enough (CD6/7) - hubby informed me last night he is to stressed for sex - I know he has a lot on at work but come on:growlmad:

Maybe I might be to stressed to cook tea, clean the house, wash his smelly socks etc :haha::haha:

So it looks like I may have O earlier this month - the next few days will tell:dohh:

Happy Halloween Everyone - keep those :witch: away:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Oh LL you are a much stronger person than me, i would of totally run my mouth off at that person.


----------



## garfie

LL - How did I miss that bit:dohh: the sad thing is she probably wouldn't feel bad and how dare she feel annoyed:growlmad: As we all know unless you have suffered a loss you have absolutely no idea how it feels and at this moment in time she can only see things from her perspective - I would keep away from her until you feel much stronger it will get easier.

You should hear some of the comments I get and this is from people who I thought were my friends - so don't worry relax it will happen:growlmad: stop taking temps etc you're only stressing yourself out:growlmad:, me er I only have to look at his [email protected]@@ and I fall pregnant:growlmad:, maybe it's your age:growlmad:, well at least you have the boys:growlmad:, well if it wasn't perfect would you want it anyway?:growlmad::growlmad: etc etc

One of the worse believe it or not - maybe your husband is trying to tell you something if he's working late/away I don't think he wants a baby:growlmad: wtf how dare she (this is coming from someone who doesn't have any children and now never will) wonder if she has regrets - that's one thing if I do give up at least I know I will have tried for me the saddest two words in life IF ONLY:cry:

As for the ladies who think they might be past it - :nope: no way I was 30 & 32 and loved every minute - well nearly:haha: when I had my boys and now at the young age of 42 we still want another and are still (for now) trying.:happydance:

I just think some people don't realise how hurtful their comments are in fact I would rather they kept their mouths shut:haha:

Don't you agree:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie- yes, I definitely agree they should keep their mouths shut! So sorry people have said such awful things to you! People make me angry. 

Celine - thanks. It helped that it was over text message so I had time to think. 

GrGirl- thanks.


----------



## GRGirl

It's partly why I am very, very quiet about TTC IRL. I heard enough stupid @$#% from my best friend (the only one who knew) both losses. People don't think, even smart people. She told me I should gain weight and I was too skinny so couldn't keep a baby... um, wtf?! I'm small, yes, but normal BMI. She also told me I should just be happy to have DS because she doesn't have any. well, yes, I love him and am so happy but I still want another. Oh and "just quit worrying about it". Um, ok, yeah I'll magically just not think about it anymore! :rolleyes:


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGirl - sounds like my BFF. Last Friday I confided my fears for next time to her and she said, "well don't make up scenarios in your head to worry about!" Omg! It is NOT a made-up scenario. I tried to explain that she can't understand the worry and panic that comes with a miscarriage and she ended up turning it around on me and saying I was being a bad friend and should just thank her whenever she says something. I was appalled that she said that but now she hasn't spoken to me in almost a week. Wow. You really do realize who your true friends are from this.


----------



## arabelle

Linny - I'm sorry you had a difficult time getting a bhcg. That's so frustrating. The argument I used when I got attitude asking for testing was that I want to know what's going on in case of another m/c. I pushed for a bhcg after my last bfp, and it was low...it's more information than my dr had before. Investigating afterwards won't necessarily show why a pregnancy was unsucessful. I'm not suggesting that you should be thinking negatively like this, but don't be afraid to use your painful experience if people are being insensitve and difficult! It's horrible that she lectured you about mcs being common, clearly she has not experienced loss.

As for the twinges, I had lots. Mw said probably just implantion and not to worry.

I had very vivid dreams with both bfps!

Celine - I love the rainbow blanket! You are so talented! You should definitely make one for your rainbow.

I'm sorry about your friend. That is heartbreaking. 

Ginger - I feel like I can't objectively answer questions about symptoms. I'm hyper aware of every potential difference, so I'm not sure if anything has changed post mc. 

Annie - fingers crossed for you! Glad the timing worked out for you!

GRGirl - well said :) I also hang out only on here. It's really hard to hear whining about all things pregnancy related when you can't even get pregnant. It's even more difficult to hear people tell you to just relax, and it will happen next time. I think about all my pregnant friends and listen to them talk, they've never felt the fear of losing a baby - not that I would wish that on anyone - but they also do not seem to have any appreciation for how tough it is, or how lucky they are not to understand.

I also fall into the two consecutive losses category :( I don't think that you, or Celine, should be worrying about age!

From your chart, Id say it's too soon to tell. See what your temps do for the next day or two.

Boodley - I'm sorry you've had such a long road ttc :( I chopped my hair off a few weeks ago. A change feels good :)

I think a bit of spotting at 6dpo is far more likely implantation than anything. Dont you just love that as with everything else ttc, the only thing you can do is take a deep breath and hope for the best?! On the bright side, maybe that means you'll see a bfp by 10 dpo!

Rachel - I think it takes 2 days after implantation for a blood test to detect hcg, and 4 for urine (minimum), so I'd wait a few days...if you can ;) I hope it's not turning to AF :(

Mandi - Sorry you find yourself here, but welcome. 

Lexie - Sorry for your loss. I conceived again immediately after mc, but I was only 5w when I mc. My hcg levels also dropped quickly. 

I understand feeling like people won't understand your pain - but you won't have that problem here. I've found it really helpful to share here, and I think most everyone else will agree. I think we've all experienced ignorant or insensitive (unintentially) comments from others, but everyone here is all too familiar with your pain and frustrations.

Garfie - your chart looks like mine...all over the place. Is it too much to ask that our bodies follow the 'normal' expected temperature/ov pattern?!! Hubby too stressed for sex is super frustrating...their role is so small compared to the crap we go through! Hopefully your timing was right so it won't matter!

Those are horrible comments :( Most of them sound all too familiar. Gives me new appreciation for being supportive while saying nothing rather than saying something that you *think* is helpful.

As a rule of thumb, whenever someone tries to give advice that is preceeded by "you just need to..." or anything like it, I try to ignore whatever follows. TYVM for making me feel like the loss of a pregnancy is trivial. Gah.

LL - good for you holding out on testing. I'm sorry you're feeling like this isn't your cycle, but it's not over yet, there's still a chance.

My best friend is due in March. We started trying at the same time by some weird fluke, and were hoping to go through things somewhat together. First baby would have been due in May, second end of June. I a few opinions about timing when we started ttc. Amazing how quickly you accept that you don't actually have any control over the timing. At first I was disappointed when a few cycles went by and I wasn't pregnant while she was, and then I realized that having a few months between was good because we'd be able to visit each other and see newborns (we live far apart), but now the gap is getting bigger and I'm getting increasingly negative. It's so tough to stay happy and supportive of a friend when you want to be there with them but are not. I shared about my mcs, and it has helped, she is mostly very sensitive, minus lots of "maybe you should have waited" type comments this time round.

Jrepp - I'm so sorry for your losses. Your story is very similar to mine, I've just had two early losses (5w) back to back. It must be so difficult to watch your sister, I'm sorry you're having a tough time.

Slg - how's the headache today? Has it let up?

IAW - how was your scan? Thinking of you.

AFM - I think I'm caught up now! 

Had an u/s this morning. The tech was unpleasant and unprofessional, but I'll spare you my rant. I know that techs aren't allowed to give out diganostic information, but I would have appreciated a guided tour of my insides ;)

I haven't ov'd yet. Opks were super dark Sunday/Monday and have been getting lighter. Temps have been all.over.the.place so I don't think I missed it. There were some visible follicles on the pictures I snapped when the tech left the room (yep, I'm that person), so I do think it's still coming. I'm driving myself a bit mad second guessing the decision to take a month off. I don't want to wait. Hubby has been a stressball due to a professional exam today, but will be free as a bird in a few hours and I haven't ov'd yet....But I feel like it's a bad idea to proceed when we don't know what happened, if there is anything retained etc etc. Mostly I'm just terrified it will happen again. But I don't want to wait. Le sigh.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies - just jumping on here real quick before I get to work. Appointment went well this morning. I am 9+1, EDD still 6/4/14. Good heartbeat and little bean was moving all around!


----------



## Linnypops

*Jrepp* - Really sorry to hear of your losses, especially so soon after your marriage. And the timing of your sisters pregnancy can't help but compound feelings of loss and, resentment...We all feel and have felt that with pregnancy announcements but it does get easier. This is a really supportive group. x

*IAW* - i've got the whole lot crossed for you and your little bean tomorrow! :hugs: x

*Annie *- Congrats on the timing! It's great when a plan comes together.

*Boodley* - Yeah I think we googlers have a special place in their hearts :haha: . But in all honesty I feel like we have every right to do this for our own peace of minds. With more understanding of the facts, more information about our hormones etc we can feel more reassured (or else prepare for the worst in advance)...makes sense in theory! The pink CM sounds promising!

*GrGirl *- I think it's tricky because it depends where you read these experiences, maybe you're more likely to miss the take-home-baby stories in this forum because actually they'll have moved on to different forums?

For what it's worth, extensive searching of fertility friend :haha: hasn't shown a correlation of greater % of mc's after previous mc's. I know this is of zero help to those who have actually lost 2 or 3 times in a row in a short space of time, but it shows you're no more or less likely for it to happen to you again than anyone else....as hard as it may be to believe. 32 is still very young, no need to worry on that count!:hugs:

*LL *- Sorry you're out this month (or at least think you are, not over till the fat lady and all that!). It's tough hearing someone be all innocent about pregnancy, all light hearted and carefree. I wouldn't wish the worst on someone, but it seems to make the pain worse rather than better, because it feels like after an mc that innocence is gone with any pregnancy following on. But....when the miracle happens, and it will, we will all be so much more aware of exactly what it took to get there. :hugs:

Afm - Went to the nurse today for second beta draw, asked her to test for UTI - hoping these pains on the left might be that but unfortunately not (Praying for a UTI, I never thought i'd see the day)

Currently thinking (hoping) it might be a cyst or...I am also very constipated despite a hideous prune-eating excercise :sick:. Not really obsessing about the worst yet. Just keeping my fingers crossed for a good beta doubling tomorrow and eating a ton of chocolate. X


----------



## Literati_Love

IAW - that is excellent news! Congratulations! I am so glad they're checking you nice and regularly. 

Arabelle - I know how frustrating it is to wait for first AF and the inner battle you have. But honestly after I waited I was glad I did (except now that it's taking so darn long!) and you probably will be too. Also it's definitely a good idea to wait for a GP to at least tell you if any tissue is retained. That is so cool you could see follicles developing on your u/s! They wouldn't show me anything when I had all three of my ultrasounds so I wouldn't have any idea what I was looking at. I agree it would be nice to be guided as to what things are at least.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- you posted while I did. Are they going to do an ultrasound or anything to check for cysts or are they just going to sit there and twiddle their thumbs? Let us know about your beta results. 

It really sucks we've been robbed of our innocence but it just seems like people should be aware that people can have trouble trying at the very least so shouldn't make comments about hurrying up! Sigh.


----------



## Linnypops

*Arabelle* - sorry didn't see your post before i did mine! Yep I had the same approach as you, I was surprised i had to do that to be honest. despite feeling like i was transgressing her professional opinion I just knew that waiting around for a scan at 12 weeks and no other info to go on was going to be total agony. It's crazy really that they're not better informed....if you go through ART then they always do beta draws and they tell you right away if it's a positive outlook etc. 

The 'maybe you should have waited' comment is a sensitive one. After an mc all you want is to be pregnant again...not sure anyone else would get that, it's a pretty primal feeling and overriding it is hard...But yeah if you feel like there may be something underlying which could be fixed, or at least rule that out, good on you for waiting. It'll serve you well in the long run :hugs:

*LL * Well, the MW at the epu mainly wants to see if it's an ectopic and she can tell whether there's more of a chance of that based on beta hcg doubling rates. An ectopic tends not to fall (like an mc) but doesn't double as fast as a normal pregnancy....so i'm on tenterhooks for tomorrow. If the betas look good i'll be less worried, and cysts aren't normally a big issue.....

Yeah, 'hurry up' is a tricky comment for any couple, whether post-mc or just of baby-making age. You never know what's going on, and best to avoid the topic. Only my mother gets away with this! :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Well I certainly hope your levels are doubling as they should be.

My sis-in-law shared this video, and although it is about stillbirth, I think a lot of the things the parents said we could relate to (or at least I could). I wish there were a similar video about miscarriage to share with idiotic people who don't understand. 

https://www.upworthy.com/it-happens...-minutes-yet-no-one-is-talking-about-it-2?g=4


----------



## Anniebobs

Iaw I'm glad to hear the scan went well! Is this the furthest along you've been?


----------



## boodley

LL have you seen this one? I think it's beautiful

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-Z0IrXDGVA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## celine

IAW im do happy for you <3


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley - yes I have! It's lovely. Although I think people who'd never been through it would not really get it.


----------



## GRGirl

Awww IAW I'm so happy for you that it went well!!

And y'all need to quit posting videos that make me cry! (kidding, kidding) I seriously cried, full out tears at both the videos :( Super emotional today, I guess.


----------



## 3Minions

IAW - that's fabulous news!


----------



## slg76

Hi all. Still lying around with my headache. It is not as bad as two days ago but still aching all the time. Just took a new medicine and got some peppermint oil. My RE doesn't think it's related to the mc and my primary care doc can't get me in till Tues. I think I just need to wait it out. Luckily my husband has been home to help with Emily. 

I still have a positive HPT. But I'm in an optimistic mood so hubby and I are bd'ing since I could ovulate in the next week. I went out today and bought some soft cups. If I do make an egg his sperm will darn well find it!!! :p

Jrepp-I am also in Denver! I live North West near the airport. You?
My little sister is due today with boy #3. I'm actually ok with it and excited for her to meet her new son. I am sad that our kids won't be as close in age as they could have been. I just bought her a used breast pump and am working today to find a place to redo the tubing so it will be nice and sterile for her.

GR-I have heard of many stories where women get pregnant the cycle following a mc and go on to have a healthy baby. I think we should start a thread asking this question in the ttc area. I would love to hear those stories too. My doctor says no reason to wait.

It is so hard to know what is causing the mc. I think it's stupid not to test until after 3. But, as I understand it if your progesterone is good the chances are you just had really bad luck with two babies that didn't separate the chromosomes properly. Hang in there! :friends: I'm 37 and I think I'm plenty young for a good, healthy baby.

LL-sorry you are having such a hard time with your friends. I bet they are trying to help in their own way but are not very able to put themselves in your shoes. I hope that at least your BFF can come around and be more supportive :hug: Wish I lived near so we could grab coffee and chat :coffee:

People need to realize that we aren't after advise. What I have to say for all of us is: I'm so sorry we have to go through this to get our babies. I wish it were easier! 

I've had a morning of talking with my aunt which has been frustrating. She is recently diagnosed with breast cancer. Since I have been through the treatment she wants my opinions. That is great except that she never follows through with we decide together. I'm so sad for her. I don't think she realizes how sick she is :cry:

Happy Halloween to all. I'm looking forward to trick or treating with my little Doc McStuffins :witch:


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg -so sorry you're still fighting your headache! And that suck about the + HPT but good for you for getting back in the game anyway! 

Thanks for commenting about my best friend. I was feeling sort of sorry for myself that no one had replied to that. Your comment about wishing you lived closer so we could grab a coffee and chat meant a lot! It's just nice to know someone would want to be a true friend to me, even if my own best friend won't. *sigh* 

That is SO sad about your aunt but it's good for her she has you to talk to. I can't really blame her for being a bit in denial of her condition. :( good for you for being there for her.


----------



## slg76

LL--not that it will make you feel better per say but maybe this will make you feel less alone? I have had a best friend since the 7th grade, so about 25 years now. We live far apart but we are still each other's important person in life. I called to tell her I had breast cancer and she never mentioned it again. She didn't check in during treatment or ask how I was feeling or even if all the cancer is gone. I know she loves me I just think she can't deal with the situation. I think that tragic things like cancer or miscarriages just create an instant bond between people because there is a big part of you that I already understand. Too bad we can all only be cyber-friends. But, that's way better than not being friends at all :friends: <3


----------



## Literati_Love

So true that it is better than none at all. That is really sad and hurtful about your best friend, but you know what? I think the situations are similar. I don't think my best friend can deal with it either. She's a bit of an emotional wreck and cannot deal with any serious issue. She can be so supportive and make such a big deal if all I have is a headache and feel annoyed at co-workers, but the moment something really serious in my life happens she just can't handle it. I guess we should be thankful they aren't the ones going through it because at least we can still function. =/

I can't imagine how hard it would have been to battle cancer without your best friend there for you for everything. I'm so sorry. Are you still very close, or have you drifted?


----------



## slg76

We have drifted some. We still talk on Facebook and send birthday cards. I was always the one to initiate our contact anyway and I just do less of it now. I still love her but just know that she is a fun friend not a "real life issues" friend. 

I think our friends want to support us in theory but not many friends think to take the time and energy needed to really provide the support we need. If your friend isn't strong emotionally in her own life it makes sense that she can't take on your serious life issues. 

I'm so glad we can support each other :hugs:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I've started spotting, red/brown creamy CM, with tiny tiny clots! 
AF is due tomorrow, but I got a bfp on a digi last Sunday, and my GP said my beta was good! 

I'm due in for another beta tomorrow so we'll see, say a little prayer guys! I'm feeling a bit numb right now.. Xxxxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, I am so sorry, sofa! That is just awful. Let us know how your beta results are. I will be praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

slg76 said:


> Hi all. Still lying around with my headache. It is not as bad as two days ago but still aching all the time. Just took a new medicine and got some peppermint oil. My RE doesn't think it's related to the mc and my primary care doc can't get me in till Tues. I think I just need to wait it out. Luckily my husband has been home to help with Emily.
> 
> I still have a positive HPT. But I'm in an optimistic mood so hubby and I are bd'ing since I could ovulate in the next week. I went out today and bought some soft cups. If I do make an egg his sperm will darn well find it!!! :p
> 
> Jrepp-I am also in Denver! I live North West near the airport. You?
> My little sister is due today with boy #3. I'm actually ok with it and excited for her to meet her new son. I am sad that our kids won't be as close in age as they could have been. I just bought her a used breast pump and am working today to find a place to redo the tubing so it will be nice and sterile for her.
> 
> GR-I have heard of many stories where women get pregnant the cycle following a mc and go on to have a healthy baby. I think we should start a thread asking this question in the ttc area. I would love to hear those stories too. My doctor says no reason to wait.
> 
> It is so hard to know what is causing the mc. I think it's stupid not to test until after 3. But, as I understand it if your progesterone is good the chances are you just had really bad luck with two babies that didn't separate the chromosomes properly. Hang in there! :friends: I'm 37 and I think I'm plenty young for a good, healthy baby.
> 
> LL-sorry you are having such a hard time with your friends. I bet they are trying to help in their own way but are not very able to put themselves in your shoes. I hope that at least your BFF can come around and be more supportive :hug: Wish I lived near so we could grab coffee and chat :coffee:
> 
> People need to realize that we aren't after advise. What I have to say for all of us is: I'm so sorry we have to go through this to get our babies. I wish it were easier!
> 
> I've had a morning of talking with my aunt which has been frustrating. She is recently diagnosed with breast cancer. Since I have been through the treatment she wants my opinions. That is great except that she never follows through with we decide together.  I'm so sad for her. I don't think she realizes how sick she is :cry:
> 
> Happy Halloween to all. I'm looking forward to trick or treating with my little Doc McStuffins :witch:

I'm in southwest denver over by Cherry creek reservoir 



Sofaqueen77 said:


> I've started spotting, red/brown creamy CM, with tiny tiny clots!
> AF is due tomorrow, but I got a bfp on a digi last Sunday, and my GP said my beta was good!
> 
> I'm due in for another beta tomorrow so we'll see, say a little prayer guys! I'm feeling a bit numb right now.. Xxxxxx

Sofa!!!! I am praying for you! Please let us know what's going on.


----------



## penguin1

Sofa- Oh so sorry. Praying for good betas!!! I hate it when pregnancies just can't be normal and free of stress. Thinking of you!

LL and slg- I know what you mean by bffs not being very supportive. Mine passed away a yr ago May and didn't give me any inkling that she was having problems with alcohol and depression. She ended up passing from the poisoning in her body. We never shared any real big problems in our lives and I luckily have had very supportive cousins in my life here in WI who are more like sisters and are amazing. I am very sorry you two don't have a best friend who is going to be there for you when you need them. I am glad we have each other on here for some support!

Welcome newbies! So sorry you have to join us under these circumstances but the ladies on here are very helpful and knowledgeable and supportive!


----------



## penguin1

IAW- Yay for a great scan! It has to be such a joy to see the lil bean moving around! Congrats!

AFM- I'm going to retest Sat morning but I'm thinking I'm out too. Getting AF pains like last month. Man, am I breaking out! Im trying our new acne solutions skin care and it's been horrible. I don't know if its my hormones or what but it's just ridiculous!


----------



## slg76

sending lots of positive thoughts your way, Sofa. I really hope this is just some spotting!!


----------



## celine

Oh no sofaqueen :( ill say a prayer for u x


----------



## Anniebobs

Sofa I'm praying for you too :hugs: I'm really hoping its nothing


----------



## Linnypops

Sofa- oh love! Hope it's just regular early spotting. You could try giving the epu a call, see if there's anything they can do for you. I've got it all crossed for you x


----------



## gingerwhinger

Sofa I have everything crossed for you. I hsd an ectopic in 2010 and 8 months later fell preg again.. I had early bleeding and expected the worst. My little one will be 2 just before xmas though!! If your betas are good you have every chance.

4dpo and I have woken up with a very sore throat and runny nose :(


----------



## garfie

Sofa - Fingers crossed for you hun - sending BIG :hugs:

IAW - :happydance: on a great scan.

AFM - At a meeting soon to discuss some coping strategies for my son (he has autism) and then I'm off collecting my Avon books in - so quite a busy day for me.

As for my body - take a wild guess:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey everyone,
thank you so much for all your replies and prayers... keep em coming!
I have an appt with the Dr at 12 to get my second beta done, so Ill find out exactly what my first beta number was!

Small bit of brown spotting today too. I cant help but be pessimistic. The last time I was pregnant, I had very sore boobs/very tired (ended in MC), but this time no sore boobs, no tiredness... now I know every pregnancy is different, but I just dont feel optimistic right now. It broke my heart telling OH about the spotting..

God, I really hope Im wrong!

I will keep you guys posted! Although I probably wont get the second beta back until Monday. Its gonna be a loooonnnnggg weekend!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GRGirl

Ack, Sofa!!! I'll cross all of my crossable parts for you that your betas are good today. Brown isn't so bad, right? I'm so sorry :(

Penguin- I'm sorry about the headache; I've had a horrible one off and on for about a month now, but I just figured it was cutting caffeine consumption down. At this point, though, it's gotta be something else. Luckily I can function with it, but it still stinks! I hope they get yours figured out!

SLG/LL- Sorry LL; I could've sworn I responded about your BFF! I have one of those too. Love her, but she can't handle "real issues" well at all. That was the one I posted that told me I keep having MCs because I'm too skinny :( And then proceeded to change the subject and talk about one of the many dates she went on. So...we don't talk much :( I just can't. It hurts enough anyway without trying to make someone understand who can't. So I come on here and chatter to you guys all day (lucky you! lol)

AFM- temp shot down this am, so nope, no O yet. Still in the BD Marathon (argh, can we be done now?! lol I need a break!), darker OPKs but still not +... Just waiting. Fiance and I narrowed baby names down. I've been really pessimistic and I needed to work on my PMA, so we had the "when we have a 2nd" talk last night. It was nice to be positive for a change instead of so discouraged. Halloween was fun going out with DS, who lasted about 5 houses before having a meltdown


----------



## Sofaqueen77

So my beta at 12dpo was 80, GP seems happy with that, so Im happy that she's happy.
I mentioned the brown spotting, and she said brown is old, and asked when AF was due... its due today, so she seemed to dismiss my concerns. She did say watch for cramping and red spotting (given my history).

I got another set of bloods done for beta, approx 72 hours after the first draw! Would anyone be able to calculate what result I need to get now for it to be viable?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## GRGirl

betabase.info is a good site, it's an hcg beta database.

If it was 80, it should more than double in 3 days' time, so a rough estimate would be about 200? Something like that.

And I think 80 sounds good for 12 dpo, too :)


----------



## celine

Sofa thats great nees


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww sofa that's fantastic news :hugs: can't wait to find out your next number. Before my mc I had brown spotting for a day but I had cramping and lower backache with it, it turned into red spotting over the next few days. But a friend of mine bled every few weeks (around 8 weeks it was really heavy and lasted all week) and she has a happy healthy 1 year old now.

Afm I have sore boobs :happydance: I know it's way to early to get excited but that was my main symptom with dd and with the chemical. Yay for boob pain! Planning on testing 2 weeks today (but we'll see :haha:)


----------



## GRGirl

Yay Anniebobs- sounds promising!!! I'm living vicariously through you guys until I get in the 2WW :)


----------



## GRGirl

Oh and I forgot to ask- have any of you guys used Pre-seed? I'm thinking about getting some on lunch today. The BD Marathon is starting to take a toll and I'm kind of curious what all the Pre-seed hype is about.


----------



## Linnypops

*Sofa* - Good news then! Brown spotting is old stuff as other ladies said...Also, here's the averages for 12dpo on betabase:
https://www.betabase.info/showDailyData.php?type=basic&multiples=Single&dpo=12

It shows you're well above the average with 80! Doubling every 48 days being the average it'd be about 240, but i reckon anything over 200 would be fine....on the beta site you can also see the doubling ranges and many of them are far from that.


*Annie! *Great symptom, same here with the sore boobs right after O for pregnancy. I say you can get symptoms before implantation....HCG isn't the only hormone.
Lx


----------



## Literati_Love

GRgirl- that's awful your BFF has told you your MCs could be because you're so thin. What a heartless thing to say. 

Also, we've used pre-seed since the m/c but I haven't fallen pregnant yet. It does help out a lot though, as we can't normally get it in there without tearing me! (Sorry, TMI)

Sofa - that's great news about your beta! I am sure your dr will tell you if the number has doubled properly. 

Penguin - sooo sorry about your best friend dying. That is sooo sad. 

Annie - yay for sore boobs! Hope that's a good sign. 

Garfie - I assume your cycle is still confusing you to death! 

AFM - AF has arrived... A whole day early, making my LP only 12 days this month. Not impressed. :(


----------



## celine

LL i just swore out loud now im so sad af got you :(


----------



## arabelle

LL - sorry AF showed up :( 

Annie - I also had sore boobs immediately after ov for both pregnancies.


----------



## celine

Annie i think sorr boobs were a symptom for me, i assumed it was cos dd had stopped bfing so they felt more awkward...then after my bfp they still felt that way and i realized it could of been a symptom :)


----------



## Linnypops

*LL -* I had a super short luteal phase after the mc, total cycle length was only 21 days....But I started taking various supplements to support it (by boosting progesterone). Primarily B6 and B12. You can also try black cohosh on days 1 - 12 - I only managed to get the b6 and b12 for the last cycle so never tried the black cohosh but i've read good things. I think B6 is the bees knees but it must be taken alongside b12 and folate.

Research!
*B6 awesomeness* - https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/vitamins-and-miscarriage/vitamin-b6

*Black cohosh* - https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/black-cohosh

Hope that helps for next time. :hugs: Will you at least have a glass of vino now she's here? x


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww LL I can't believe AF showed. So sorry hun. Definitely have a look at those options linny suggests. I've heard a lot about the b vits, it's worth a go.

I'm nauseous too today but that's a normal symptom for me, I guess my body just always reacts to the progesterone increase by feeling a bit sick, it goes away just before AF shows. Boob pain is just so exciting, I keep looking a them thinking they'll have grown because they feel huge but they're just the same :haha: I'm such an idiot getting so excited about this but seeing as this will be my last cycle trying for a while I should make the most out of symptom spotting!


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- thanks for the info. I have vitamin b6 at home but only took it a few days last cycle because honestly I'm scared of my LP suddenly getting extremely long. 

Do you know if it is better to take a vitamin with both b6 a b12 or better to take two separate vitamins? Also, by taking with folate, do you mean folic acid? Because I always take 5 mg of that plus what's in my pre-natal. Again, thanks for the info. I am going to take my B6 more religiously this cycle. And I'll pick up some b12 on my way home today. 

Also- do you know if I should take b6 only until I ovulate? Or after as well?

I will most definitely be indulging in a glass or three of wine this weekend ;)

Celine - aww thanks! :hugs: it means a lot that you were so upset for me. :) 

Arabelle- thanks!

Annie - thanks! Definitely make the most of symptom spotting while you can!


----------



## Linnypops

LL - What i took was a B multivitamin, this should usually contain all of the B's (one of which is folate, or yes folic acid as it's known) in fairly high quantities. I also added a specific B6 vitamin of 100mg every other day. B6 at over 200mg is not recommended. I also took a prenatal (these have quite low values tbh, if any of us suffered from b deficiencies it wouldn't be enough to cover it) and 1000mg of vit C each day.

They say you should test your own reactions (I just launched myself in, but you could try this if you're worried about your luteal phase going on too long). Start with normal prenatals at CD1, then add a b multivitamin after O. See what it does to your luteal phase. If it doesn't lengthen next month take the prenatal and the b vits all month. If this doesn't get it to where you want it supplement ontop of all that with B6 100mg every other day after O. 

I've taken the b6 every other day since CD1 and i'm still doing it now. I am also supplementing with bio-identical progesterone cream twice daily since BFP. I know folk say it's less than you need should you have a progesterone deficiency, but the fact is my doc won't be prescribing progesterone anytime soon, and it cannot harm you or your baby unless you hit ridiculous levels so it's well worth it as a pre-defence.

X


----------



## Linnypops

annie - go for it! I reckon you are, for what it's worth! :)


----------



## Linnypops

LL - This is a really good b complex to take https://www.solgaronline.co.uk/Formula-Vitamin-B-Complex-50-100-Vegetable-Capsules_p_482.html


----------



## Anniebobs

Linnypops said:


> annie - go for it! I reckon you are, for what it's worth! :)

I think I am too :haha: I'm going to enjoy it this month. Testing late but symptom spotting!


----------



## GRGirl

Ohhhhh Anniebobs it looks good for you!!! 

LL I went and bought some pre-seed on lunch. Hoping it helps. 

OPKs are getting lighter, wtf?! This is after a 4 hour hold around 2 pm (supposedly "peak time"). I swear I can never get a + OPK to save my life! The one last night at 8 pm was darker. I'm beginning to think OPKs just don't "work" for me- 3rd cycle using them and every cycle I supposedly never get a + but I've been pregnant 2 times already and this is the 3rd cycle:

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/OPKFail_zps61ad0146.jpg


----------



## RachelLynda

*LL* - You seem to be in the same place I am (you've had a short cycle right? Or am I just making things up in my head :haha: ) My cycle this month has been 22 days if I count the first day of spotting as CD1 :shrug: should I or not?

*Linny* (I think you mentioned the B vitamins?) - What does B6/B12 etc actually do in terms of helping? Keep going to start them but always forget when I go out :dohh:

*Sofaqueen -* Hope it's not bad spotting and glad you're doctor doesn't seem concerned :)

*Annie* - Yay for symptom spotting!

*GRGirl *- I've heard OPK don't work for everyone maybe that's it? Have you any other way to track ov in case OPK don't work for you?

_I'll finish this comment in a while when I re read and remember what else has been going on so sorry if I've missed you out so far!_

*AFM - * AF is making herself very clear to me now :growlmad: and someone I knew from school is showing everyone her newborn on Facebook so ughh :/ I'm happy for her but just ugghh.
Went and got two bars of nice expensive chocolate yesterday and going to enjoy a nice cup of tea tonight, went to my MILs today and had cuddles with one of her dogs and she loves cuddles and she's so cuddly herself, a complete cutie pie so that cheered me up a bit :')
Right vitamin front - so far I'm taking Vitamin D, Folic Acid and Iron tablets, Cranberry(Not TTC related but they have Vitamin C and E so that's always good) I plan to start B Vitamins when I next got shopping and I might start Evening Primrose depending on how this next cycle is. but is there anything else I could take?


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - yes, a short cycle for me too. Only 25 days even though I ovulated on cd13 which isn't bad. You shouldn't count spotting as CD1. Count cd1 as the first day you have actual bright red flow (even if it's light). Sorry we're in the same boat. Cycle buddies for next time? 

If you're going to take evening primrose oil I would take omega 3s from fish oil as well. 

Linny- thanks for the info. I am not going to bother with a multivitamin since I already have a prescribed amount of folic acid and I don't want to go overboard but I'll start taking b6 and b12 today I think. I have 50 mg b6 tablets so I'll just take that much for now and then if it doesn't work, I'll up to 100 the next month. 

GR - try taking OPKs with FMU. With how much I drink, that's the only time I can catch a positive unless I'm using an expensive brand.


----------



## Anniebobs

LL and Rachel, sounds like you've both got a plan for this cycle - good luck! Ill be changing up my prenatals and temping if I'm out this month (but I might not start until after Christmas because we'll be waiting to try until feb)

GR I agree with LL you'll probably have more luck getting positives with fmu. Even when I get positives 2 mornings in a row I dont get them that afternoon.


----------



## RachelLynda

Literati_Love said:


> Rachel - yes, a short cycle for me too. Only 25 days even though I ovulated on cd13 which isn't bad. You shouldn't count spotting as CD1. Count cd1 as the first day you have actual bright red flow (even if it's light). Sorry we're in the same boat. Cycle buddies for next time?
> 
> If you're going to take evening primrose oil I would take omega 3s from fish oil as well.

Mine was 22 days :( Ah I guess that makes me CD2 I think, what are you today? Same, and yes please! It makes me easier when I have a buddy :') 
How comes? I've always noticed it with cod liver oil but assumed it was just a coincident haha. I'm going to be taking so many pills by the end haha. I think if my cm doesn't come back then I'm going to start taken it as I had barely any last cycle the only time I had it was right before I started to spot (I wiped before going for a wee and there was the CM then after my wee I started spotting) You only take it for the first 14 days don't you? x


----------



## RachelLynda

Anniebobs said:


> LL and Rachel, sounds like you've both got a plan for this cycle - good luck! Ill be changing up my prenatals and temping if I'm out this month (but I might not start until after Christmas because we'll be waiting to try until feb)

What will you be taking this cycle? Have you got next cycle to try or is this time the last until feb? And thank you!


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel- I believe evening primrose oil is omega 6 so it's a good idea to take omega 3 as well. I have never taken evening prim but I do take my omega 3s and feel they are helpful in my cycle. I stopped taking them this month since they prevent blood from clotting and I was having trouble stopping bleeding after I got bloodwork and I was also bleeding from my gums. Now this month that didn't happen so it could be a coincidence but I don't know. 

Also, I am CD1 so I am only one day behind you! Will you be temping or using OPKs this cycle? 

Annie - makes sense not to bother temping until after Christmas since you won't be trying anyway. I do hope this is your BFP month though!


----------



## Anniebobs

RachelLynda said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> LL and Rachel, sounds like you've both got a plan for this cycle - good luck! Ill be changing up my prenatals and temping if I'm out this month (but I might not start until after Christmas because we'll be waiting to try until feb)
> 
> What will you be taking this cycle? Have you got next cycle to try or is this time the last until feb? And thank you!Click to expand...

This cycle I'm taking a prenatal with everything in plus an extra one with just folic acid and vit d (seeing as the sun seems to have gone now!), I also swapped my normal tea for redbush a few months ago. it's my last go before feb so if we've not caught the egg then in the new year Ill try extra b vits and epo. But seeing as Ill have a few months to research Ill probably end up on all sorts!

But hopefully this cycle will last 9 months!


----------



## RachelLynda

LL - Ah, I'm going to wait till next cycle to take evening primrose, want to see if my body sorts itself out first but going to get B vits soon. You can take them throughout the cycle cant you? It was mentioned somewhere but I'm on my phone :( I might be really cheeky and go get some cheap ones from Wilkinsons without OH knowing as he doesn't want ne using them :dohh: but he doesn't have to know :haha: OH won't let me buy another thermometer as I just spent a bit on one that does ear, head, bath water and milk for when baby gets here so he says we don't need another one -.- he gave me a bad enough look when I came home saying 'look what I got for when bubs is here!' Haha! 
Annie - oh right! That's why I don't research I'd probably buy the whole stock of Boots and any health food shop within a 5 mile radius, OH already says I'm taking too many pills was it bad my response was 'Its only 4 I need more yet' :haha: Hoping AF goes on holiday for 9 months! :) x
Sorry for any typos my fast writing and slowly dying phone don't mix :dohh:


----------



## Literati_Love

Vitamin B and omega 3 are safe for the whole cycle I think. I believe evening primrose is just until you've ovulated?


----------



## Jrepp

I'm just going to take the prenatal with added dhc or whatever it is. I took an opk this morning and I think it's positive, but can't quite tell. Holding my pee since about 2:00 so that I can retest when I get home. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## slg76

LL and Rachel--so sorry that AF is making an appearance. This baby making stuff sure can get frustrating.

Annie--so hopeful for you this month. Must make you anxious that you will have to take a break after this try. 

Penguin--I'm so sorry about your friend. So sad that she didn't ask for or get the support she needed. She must have been so sad. I'm glad your cousins were there to help you through it. 

GR-I have used pre-seed. I normally use astroglide, not for ttc but just in general for intercourse. Pre-seed seems fine for me. Some lubricants irritate me and this one doesn't. Hard to know if it helps with ttc or if you need it to balance out a pH issue. I figure it can't hurt to use it. When I ovulate I put some up in there before we bd :)

I bought some soft cups and plan on using those next cycle. 

I spoke to a nurse today. She said the tissue I passed could have been pregnancy tissue but likely was uterine lining. I don't know what to think. Just know that I've never seen anything like that come out of my body!

My headache seems to finally be going away. Hooray! We had a nice Halloween with lots of candy. Today we made a paper tree with a leaf for every day in November. Every day we will write something we are thankful for on a leaf and then tape it on the tree.


----------



## slg76

oh I forgot. My HPT was just a squinter this morning!! I'm getting there...


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp that looks very close to positive, I normally getone like that the day before I get my positive (but then I only test once a day so you might get yours this afternoon) either way - get busy!

Slg yay for a squinter and the headache easing off, hopefully this whole nightmare will soon be behind you :hugs: that paper tree sounds like a beautiful idea, do you read bits out on thanksgiving?

And yes I'm a bit anxious knowing in the back of my mind that this is our last go for a while but if AF shows ill be able to come up with a whole load of positive reasons why it's better not to be pregnant over Christmas or take a newborn on holiday (Ill delude myself so I feel better!) but I've woken up with swollen bbs again :happydance:

Penguin aren't you testing today? Has AF shown yet?


----------



## garfie

Penguin - Good luck for when you test hun - keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Slg - So pleased your headache is easing off - make sure you drink plenty of water I found that helped me:happydance: and the paper tree sounds a lovely idea - how does it work? and as Annie said is is to do with Thanksgiving?:flower: Congrats on getting a squinter too it's bittersweet when it goes fully NEG:cry:

Annie - Do you usually have swollen boobies this early on - or is that maybe a pregnancy sign for you? hope so:happydance:

AFM - I am on CD13 had some EWCM yesterday (never got any last month) so we got busy I initiated it (remember he was to stressed) so I walked into the bedroom after my bath and said right get your knickers off :haha: think I took him by surprise well it seemed to work anyway - so lets hope my eggy is on a date as we speak :haha:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## gingerwhinger

Quick symptom spotting post.. I feel daft spotting symptoms at 5dpo but still, it is fun :blush:

I have a sore throat, runny nose.. heard this could be a sign! I was up at 3.30am and couldn't get back to sleep which is most unlike me. Hoping that could be a sign! Also had some twinges so you never know! I have been pinching my nipples in the hope they might hurt... they will do if I keep pinching them :haha:

Hope everyone's weekend is going well xx


----------



## celine

Haha garfie i like your style! (Get your knickers off hehehehe)
Penguin?

Afm i havent tested in a week but caved and bought yesterday just be to sure..i have digis but i wanted to see if my lines were darker, yup now its the same as the control line! Releif!

My friend had her stillborn yesterday and i was very emotional about it all :(. Its made me not want to tell anyone about this pregnancy (exceot you all and a few here n there mostly ppl praying for us) i just want to keep it for myself until i can be sure all is ok...im too scared to celebrate it.


----------



## slg76

garfie-lol! That's about my style with hubby too. He teases me about my lack of subtlety :)

Celine-I understand about finding it hard to celebrate. For some reason I felt that way with my last pregnancy even though I had never had a mc. I just felt that something was wrong. I think you will probably ease into a place where the joy outweighs the worry. I'm very sorry about your friend. 

Our thankful tree is for Thanksgiving. Each day during the month we add a paper leaf with something we are thankful on written on it. At the end of the month, or at Thanksgiving, we will have a tree full of leaves to remind us why we are so thankful. We talk about what we are thankful for everyday at bedtime but this will make us be more consistent with it and we will write them down. I think Emily will love taping up the leaves.


----------



## RachelLynda

*LL* - Oh right! Need to get Vitamin B as the shop I went to didn't any any :( OH is at work tomorrow so might get it when I get OH's Christmas presents  How's AF? Which AF was this since your mc? This is my second.

*Jrepp* - What's dhc? :blush: Looks positive to me but I've never taken one :shrug: 

*Slg* - Yeah :( That tree sounds lovely! Picture? :) I want to do that when we had children!

*Annie *- Hope the symptoms continue and you get the missed period symptom!

*Garfie* - :haha: at your way to initiate it ;) Hope the sperm and the egg hit it off and stay together! 

*Ginger* - Hope those symptoms are positive! I don't trust those symptoms in the winter as I get cold after cold during the winter :( 

*Celine* - Yay for the dark test! What's your next milestone to hit? I probably won't tell anyone till 12 weeks (except MIL as she's had multiply mc so she's good support) and then won't be telling my friends till 20 weeks this time. You've just got to try and enjoy it because you'll look back and regret you didn't enjoy it :( 

*AFM* - AF is still here even though she keeps getting lighter than stepping it up again - I've never had an AF like this :shrug: Went shopping today, it was so hard walking through all the baby clothes we'd planned on buying :cry: so I'm now home drinking lots of tea and we've got pizza tonight :happydance: Hoping my body sorts itself out some time soon :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - it is my 4th AF since the m/c. :( we didn't start trying til after first AF but still this is our 4th cycle now and I'm sick of trying! 

Annie - I hope the sore swollen boobs are a good sign. 

Garfie - your posts always make me laugh! I hope your egg is enjoying her date and decides to make it a permanent arrangement. :haha:

Celine - I understand the feeling but I agree with Rachel who said you would regret not celebrating it. :(

Ginger - :haha: I always squeeze my boobs so much in the TWW that they can't help but be sore either!


----------



## 3Minions

Rachel, I'm with you. This is my first AF post D&C. I started spotting last Tuesday. Wednesday night through Tuesday I had regular ol' flow. I'm STILL spotting! This is ridiculous.


----------



## celine

Its been quiet in here, how are we all doing? Im doing alright, i was sad this week with my friends stillbirth, i had very strange feelings about it like she could post it on fb and ppl reached out to her, she saw the face of her baby...for a split second i almost envied that but then realized i was being ridiculous. 

My rainbow blanket is taking shape too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Linnypops

*Rachel* - The B6 specifically increases progesterone levels (this has been proven in studies), which in theory increases the luteal phase and is beneficial for pregnancy!

*LL* - Yeah I think the b6 and b12 are the main ones along with the folic acid. So those aong with prenatal should be more than enough!

*Annie*- Any more symptoms!? Also, I just swopped my tea for redbush recently too, after initially not really liking it i'm coming round to it! 

*Gingerwhinger* - the 3am awakenings sound promising!

*Celine* - Great to hear the lines are getting darker! I also caved and bought 2 more. DF was dissappointed after blood tests....but I say, if it relieves the stress a little more, then why not x

*Sofa* - How are things going with you love? Has the spotting eased up at all?

afm, I have to go in for a very early US tomorrow to check pregnancy location. The one sided cramps continue and can be quite harsh. My betas came back fine, but given the pains the mw said they have to check. :(

Also, I have been silly. I've never had my progesterone levels checked but since it can't hurt I started using natural progesterone cream after the bfp. I re-ordered some but it has still not arrived and i've run out tonight :( I'm hoping it'll arrive by tomorrow, else i will probably have to confess all to my doctor.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - That is scary about the one-sided cramps but I do think/hope it's probably nothing. I remember I had more twinges on the one side than the other and I was paranoid about an ectopic, but the baby was resting very perfectly in my uterus. I sure hope it is the same for you! And I am glad that they are doing an u/s to find out. This way you can also see that your baby is doing well! How far along are you now?

You're so sneaky with your progesterone cream. ;) I am paranoid about using anything without my doctor's guidance, but sometimes I get so worried because they never checked my progesterone levels and that would be such a simple fix. 

Celine - I understand your strange feelings about your friend's stillborn. I guess the fact is that with any loss there is always something you can be thankful for and something that is so much worse than what others go through. With a miscarriage you can be "thankful" it was at least early on and you didn't have to get even more attached before the baby was ripped away from you, but with a stillborn you have that even greater devastation of making it all the way to full term, but then you can at least be thankful that you have friends and family to support you, and you can actually see your baby and hold him/her in your arms for a little while. It would be absolutely horrific and I can't even imagine the pain they must feel.

AFM - I've still been feeling very down lately so today after church I went up to the only girl in RL I know who has had an m/c. I told her I've been feeling really sad (and of course burst out crying). She hugged me and started crying too. Then we just shared our feelings and it was SO nice and validating to hear from someone who's been through the same thing and truly understands (in fact, she's had _two_ miscarriages, but now she has a healthy baby girl). She said that she has a picture from her ultrasound (which I sadly do not) and she put it on a box and she writes letters to her baby when she is feeling sad and puts them in that box. I thought that was a good idea and a good way to get your feelings out.


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies. 

Linny- what does the natural progesterone cream do? 

Literati - even though you don't have any pics, writing a letter sounds like a lovely idea. I might do that as well.

Afm: ovulated yesterday and nervous that I missed the egg. We did make love in the morning the day before o, but didn't get a chance to do anything the day of o (mainly because hubby was being a jerk). Had some fun this morning though. Hubby keeps telling me to take it easy just in case, but with out move less than 3 weeks away I can't take time to take it easy lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - I've read that the day before ovulation is more fertile than the actual day of ovulation anyway, so I wouldn't worry if I were you (I know, it's impossible and I do the same thing). I think you have a good chance. Good luck!


----------



## GRGirl

Hey all, got an actual + OPK this morning, so hoping the BD Marathon works. Wondering if I should try the natural Progesterone cream, even though my levels are supposedly ok. Temp went up a bit today so I'll see what it does tomorrow morning. I'm cd 18 today.


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGirl - Yay for finally getting a real positive! :)


----------



## celine

Gosh grgirl you have been doing so well on the marathon im glad you finally have that positive opk


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Linnypops said:


> *Rachel* - The B6 specifically increases progesterone levels (this has been proven in studies), which in theory increases the luteal phase and is beneficial for pregnancy!
> 
> *LL* - Yeah I think the b6 and b12 are the main ones along with the folic acid. So those aong with prenatal should be more than enough!
> 
> *Annie*- Any more symptoms!? Also, I just swopped my tea for redbush recently too, after initially not really liking it i'm coming round to it!
> 
> *Gingerwhinger* - the 3am awakenings sound promising!
> 
> *Celine* - Great to hear the lines are getting darker! I also caved and bought 2 more. DF was dissappointed after blood tests....but I say, if it relieves the stress a little more, then why not x
> 
> *Sofa* - How are things going with you love? Has the spotting eased up at all?
> 
> afm, I have to go in for a very early US tomorrow to check pregnancy location. The one sided cramps continue and can be quite harsh. My betas came back fine, but given the pains the mw said they have to check. :(
> 
> Also, I have been silly. I've never had my progesterone levels checked but since it can't hurt I started using natural progesterone cream after the bfp. I re-ordered some but it has still not arrived and i've run out tonight :( I'm hoping it'll arrive by tomorrow, else i will probably have to confess all to my doctor.

Hey Linny, no more spotting since thank god! 
Getting my second beta result this afternoon, so nervous as hell! 
I will update as soon as I know! xx
How us everyone doing this morning?


----------



## celine

Im doing great :) hoping to hewr a good result from u sofa


----------



## Linnypops

*LL *- Thanks....That's a relief to hear quite honestly. (Not that i wanted you to have cramping also!) but that it can mean any number of things besides the obvious worry. 

Talking about your feelings irl to someone who understands sounds very healing, i think feeling isolated in the grief is part of the overall sadness? Do you feel a little easier after getting it out? :hugs:

*Jrepp* - Some women have lower than average levels of progesterone (symptoms are spotting before AF and short luteal phases). They can try to increase their progesterone, either by using vitamins etc, or by using a natural progesterone cream or else in the US they might be prescribed it. It can't do *any* harm during pregnancy, i've looked into that to be certain. But it's controversial in the sense that many people think if your prog is low it's because the pregnancy is failing, not the other way around. Hope that helps!

Oh, also, what LL says seems right to me, the day before O seems better than the day, because you want the sperm all hanging out waiting for the egg! :)

*GRgirl* - Congrats on completing your marathon! :happydance: A well deserved rest sounds in order :) RE: prog cream the only thing i'd advise in light of my present f** up is that if you do use it, make sure you've got a few bottles at hand! Running out causes anxiety....if nothing much else x

*Sofa *- Brilliant! That's really positive, my freind in work told me she spotted all the way through to 16 weeks! (Not that that means you will!!) It's just reassuring to know that spotting is also normal in pregnancy. Fingers crossed for your next beta, i bet you it'll be perfect, your first was high, and I read that's a very good sign x

Afm, aside from sitting on hold to british gas all morning :growlmad:, i'm just waiting around to go to the scan and trying not to worry. Anyway, hope you're all well and the weather's as lovely where you are as it is here X


----------



## Anniebobs

3 minions sorry that AFs dragged out for you. I think it's common for the first AF to be a bit weird. Mine was much lighter but more crampy.

Celine that blankets looking lovely, when are you giving it to them? I can't imagine how your friend is feeling, just goes to show just how much of a miracle getting a thb really is. Make me want to hug dd extra tight.

Literati I'm sorry you're having such a hard time at the moment. I always seem to get really down early on in the cycle but perk up when ov gets close so I hope you are able to pick yourself up soon. I can't imagine that this feeling of loss will ever go away but hopefully it will get more manageable. :hugs: I'm glad to hear you've got someone to confide in and give you hope that you will get that rainbow. The letters sound like a great idea.

Jrepp it sounds like your timing was great, the two days before are supposed to be better than the day of ov. Yay for the tww! When will you test this time?

Grgirl did you manage to DTD every day?! You must be so relieved you finally got a positive, I'm aching just thinking about it! Looks like there's a few of us in the tww now.

Good luck for today sofa, hope it's a big number! We're hoping for 200ish aren't we? What a relief the spotting's stopped.

AFM - still having the tender / swollen bbs which is a good sign for me! I don't normally get this during the tww. My main PMS symptom is normally nausea but not until the second week. Fingers crossed that little egg is implanting now, I'm 6dpo and trying to do as my husband wants and hold off testing until AF is late.


----------



## Anniebobs

Linny good luck for your scan today - you'll have to add a ticker soon!


----------



## apple_20

Hi girls remember me?

Im still taking a break until the new year but Ive been watching you guys and want to say congrats on the bfps! you are all doing so well staying positive through such a stressful time.

i also wanted to add that I have now had my second AF exactly CD28 woop looks like my body knows what its doing again. It was strange waiting for AF knowing there was no way i was pregnant, but it helps knowing what a non pregnant cycle looks like for me- yes sore boobs nipples, bloating, spots (note to future ttc me)

good luck everyone Ill be joining you (hopefully already pregnant ladies) in 2 cycles time!


----------



## GRGirl

Linny- GL today!

Sofa- FX for your beta news!

Celine- your blanket looks awesome and I'm so glad you're doing well!

Anniebobs- FX for you!!! I hope you get your BFP!

AFM, So I'm having a weird cycle (of course, right?!)- so got super Positive OPK yesterday at 10:30 am (1st pic) and normal positive last night at 5:30 pm. We DTD 2x yesterday. Then this morning I wake up, my temp shot up above the coverline, CM is drying up, all the typical signs that I o'ed and it's over. Except I got another + OPK this morning at 5:00 am!!! (2nd pic) So I didn't O yet? Or I did and this is the end of the surge?! I am so confused. Looking at my chart I could swear I o'ed yesterday later at night.
I was hoping the BD Marathon could be done because frankly I'm done with it. I need a rest. Looks like I'll have to keep going :(
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/OPK1_zpsad92999c.jpg
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/OPK_zps5395c901.jpg
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Anniebobs

Grgirl I'd say if you've dried up now then you've already oved. You're supposed to stop testing after the first positive (but I never do) you're supposed to ov 12-36 hours after the first one.


----------



## GRGirl

Hmm...Yeah I read that last night about not doing any other OPKs after you get a + but I think I have an issue with peeing on things :lol: Pretty sure I'm 1DPO today so I only have about 9-10 days to go before I can test :D FX this cycle worked.

Pretty sure we'll BD tonight and tomorrow AM anyway, and then I'm drawing the line at the BD Marathon. I need a few days to recover, and I can honestly say I gave this cycle 100% effort so if it doesn't work, well I tried my hardest.


----------



## Literati_Love

GRgirl- I also think you already oved and shouldn't worry. Stop POASing! :haha: and congrats on being in the TWW! 

Sofa - good luck! Can't wait to hear about your betas and pleased the spotting stopped. 

Linny - it was very healing to talk to someone who really understands. I felt a bit silly after because I'm not used to confiding in people but it felt so reassuring to have my feelings validated, and it definitely gives me hope that she now has her rainbow baby. 

Good luck at your scan! I am hoping and praying for the best for you! I hope the scan offers you a lot of reassurance! Let us know how it goes. 

Annie - thanks. I am the same way. I am so down around AF time but I usually cheer up during my fertile period. Sadly, I then get down again the moment I hit the TWW. I am prone to depression at the best of times so I always get what I call the "PMS cloud of depression" very early on in the TWW. Hahaha so there isn't much relief for me. ;) but I do hope that the pain gets easier as you said. 

Those sore boobs are a great sign! I don't normally get those in the TWW either. 

Apple - of course we remember you! Glad you are doing okay. :hugs:

How is everyone else?


----------



## lexieruth23

Hey you guys I spotted this morning


----------



## GRGirl

lexieruth23 said:


> Hey you guys I spotted this morning

Depending on where you are in your cycle, could be implantation spotting or period spotting. Hard to tell.

I'm having a very down day :( Just defeated feeling and sad. Having an "OMG this is never gonna work, DS was all I'll get" kind of moment and right on cue, I get HOLY COW O PAINS in my left ovary. Figured out a few days ago that was the one I was gonna O from since it was pinging, but WOW is it painful. Great. Guess this extends the BD Marathon even longer (for those keeping track at home :D , I'm SO OVER the Marathon by now this cycle). No denying what that pain is. So guess even tho all the signs point to O yesterday, it's today? 

And my OB's office called me to reschedule the appointment I made for 11/12 when I was supposed to be 7+ weeks. Got to tell the receptionist, "nope sorry not pregnant anymore but hopefully I will be by the time I see him again". Ouch. :( Just feeling a bit sorry for myself :( I know 2 losses is nothing compared to some people, but it's 2 more than I ever expected to have, and it's already unusual to have 2, let alone when TTC only 4 cycles. Just adds to my hopelessness.


----------



## celine

Grgril i toally had a laugh when you said you gave this cycle 100%! Try 200% you def went above and beyond!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

So at 11 dpo, my beta was 80, and 74 hours later at 14dpo they were..............369!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

I know I'm not completely outta the woods yet, but it's all good so far!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## celine

Brilliant!


----------



## GRGirl

Yayyyyyyyyyyy Sofa!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!

Celine- thanks, yeah I guess I'd have to say I tried more than 100% :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Sofa - that's great news about your betas! Will they keep testing them? 

GRGirl - so sorry you're having a down day and feel like it's never going to happen. As you know, I feel the same way. You have not "just" had 2 losses. 1 loss is way too many and is far too hard to bear. There are people who go through much worse, but that does not in any way mean that what you're going through isn't extremely painful and terrible. It is too bad your BD marathon is continuing but at least if those cramps were as intense as your described, this is probably finally your ovulation day. Just one more day! You can do this! And I really really hope this month is your month!


----------



## lexieruth23

Ty grgirl im sorry you're having a down day. I have really down days as well but feel better when my hubby has his off days


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks ladies for keeping me in your prayers it's very much appreciated :hugs:

I'm only 4w +5 so apart from the worry of ectopic, I didn't expect to see anything and tried to steel myself against disappointment or the worst, but she found a gestational sac and the faint outlines of the yolk in the right place! measuring correctly at 5 weeks so although it's not far enough to assume the best, I'm not assuming the worst either... I've to go back in 2 weeks to check it's going well....I didn't expect that tbh but I'm so very grateful for it

Sofa- that is excellent news lady! You're doubling faster than the average on beta base :happydance:

Grgirl - last hurdle! I agree with the others though about the O after first opk....but i guess might as well once more for luck ;)


----------



## celine

Linny thats excellent


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - that is so excellent! I am extremely pleased for you. Does 5 weeks line up with when you think you ovulated? I feel very positive for you and it's excellent that they will do another u/s soon to make sure it's all going well! :hugs: Yay!


----------



## Linnypops

LL - thanks love! Well ff had me down as Oing on cd14 but I suspected I Od on cd 12, which would match up with the sac measuring a bit ahead of my current 4w 5d based on lmp. It occurred to me that the lmp dating thing could easily lead to women getting upset at ultrasounds if they have long cycles and O late etc...


----------



## GRGirl

yay Linny!

And thanks Lexie and LL- I always feel bad whining, because I know so many have it worse than me, but it still sucks, ya know?!

I rescheduled my dr appointment for 11/19. Hoping it'll be a blood test for betas, but if not, I want to talk to him and ask what else I can do (and hopefully not hear the "well, give it time" speech argh).


----------



## GRGirl

Linnypops said:


> LL - thanks love! Well ff had me down as Oing on cd14 but I suspected I Od on cd 12, which would match up with the sac measuring a bit ahead of my current 4w 5d based on lmp. It occurred to me that the lmp dating thing could easily lead to women getting upset at ultrasounds if they have long cycles and O late etc...

Yeah with DS no one would believe me when I said I O'ed late (it was cd 21 that cycle) so I was 1 week behind all of their dates and they kept scaring me, saying my hcg was low, he was small, etc. DROVE ME NUTS. I ended up switching doctors. Then he zoomed ahead and was measuring big from 12 weeks on.


----------



## Linnypops

*grgirl* Its so annoying they don't offer betas as standard in so many places.. If they don't offer it will you ask? That must have been so frustrating with your ds, not to mention anxiety inducing. No matter how certain you are of your dates, people continually telling you there's something wrong is the last thing a pregnant lady needs! X


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies - been MIA lately. I am so busy at work it's hard to sit on a computer when I get home or am on break.

Linny - congrats on your scan!

Sofa - congrats on your betas!

Everyone else, I hope things are going well. I will have to try to look at the stream of events soon.

AFM - all is still going well. Think I told you that last week's scan looked great. Have genetic scanning on Nov. 22. If things look good there we will begin to spread the joyous news during our Thanksgiving break (Nov. 28) when I will be 13 weeks.


----------



## Literati_Love

Gr- that is awful that they wouldn't listen to you about your o date last time and said worrisome things! I hate that they always assume we are stupid and know nothing about our bodies. They wouldn't believe me last time when I told them I ovulate early. Sigh. 

IAW- yay! You are so far along already! Congrats! So glad things are going well for me. 

Linny- yay for your intuition telling you when you truly oved. Sometimes FF is dumb.


----------



## arabelle

IAW - How nice that you are looking forward to milestones! Thanksgiving would be a wonderful time to share your news!

Sofa - Great beta! Will you continue to test or are you feeling better seeing this spike? What a relief that must be for you.

Linny - Wonderful news about your scan!

Grgirl - I wouldn't worry about the positive opk this morning. It takes time for the LH to leave. Also, a positive opk yesterday means ov 12-24 hours later, so feeling ov pain today makes sense. Best bd days are before ov, so you should be good!

Celine - your blanket is amazing!

Annie - my boobs are not sore yet immediately after ov, they definitely were with both pregnancies...clearly I will be symptom spotting this in the future ;)

AFM - I ov'd last night/this am cd18/19. A little later than I'd like (thinking ahead to next month and hoping ov lines with with the end of a week long vacation...) but better than some of my ridiculous cycles. Temp spiked this morning, so likely confirms that ov happened yesterday. I forgot to take my temp yesterday morning. I've definitely noticed that I'm feeling less stressed not worrying about temping or bd on specific days. 

Have a dr appt this week, she should have my u/s results. I don't know what to expect to hear but most likely, u/s showed nothing and she will send me away with no answers and a "try to relax". I know it would be a good thing to find nothing, so I guess I should hope for that.


----------



## Jrepp

That's great sofa!! Power of positive thinking. I'm praying for you linny


----------



## boodley

Hey ladies - I'm a bit lost with all the posts since I was last on here, so in brief:

Congrats to all those with good news, positive scans, high betas, maxed BD marathons etc! We need to keep the good stuff coming. 

Hugs to anyone not in the best place currently. I read some interestiing stuff back a few pages about friendships, and can totally relate!!!!! I have three close friends from college - one in particular, I woud have supported at various difficult times - and all I got was one 'are you ok' text. Then nothing, until a missed call three weeks ago to pick my brain on a work topic. Buzz off with yourself! We're supposed to be doing a 'reunion/catch-up' dinner this weekend and I'm dreading it!! Do I avoid my own 'catch up' story altogether? Tell all in gorey detail so people have some idea of what it's about? 

AFM - 
I went to the hospital for Betas last Thursday, and they came back at 63. The nurse confirmed that I'm - her words - a little bit pregnant. I've to go back Thursday for repeat bloods and Friday for a scan to see what's going on. I'm really hoping they'll have fallen by Thursday, and it's just a matter of waiting. 

And on top of that AF arrived today, 11dpo. This is really early for me, I'm normall the full 14 post-ov days. I'm not sure if it's a once off or not, but was interested to read about the B-complex vits and will try that next cycle. 

Bit disappointed, I hoped some kind of miracle would happen, but guess not. Still, closer to my own next BD marathon - I hope I'm as motivated as some of our members (you know who you are!!) 

Bxx


----------



## slg76

Yay Linny and Sofa. I love hearing that everything is right on track. 

I'm still fighting my everlasting headache but wanted to update to say that today's beta was 35. I'm two and a half weeks or so out from aspiration. I'm pleased and think in one more week I should be back near zero. My wondfo was negative this morning although it did have a slight line after it dried.


----------



## Jrepp

Linnypops said:


> *LL *- Thanks....That's a relief to hear quite honestly. (Not that i wanted you to have cramping also!) but that it can mean any number of things besides the obvious worry
> 
> *Jrepp* - Some women have lower than average levels of progesterone (symptoms are spotting before AF and short luteal phases). They can try to increase their progesterone, either by using vitamins etc, or by using a natural progesterone cream or else in the US they might be prescribed it. It can't do *any* harm during pregnancy, i've looked into that to be certain. But it's controversial in the sense that many people think if your prog is low it's because the pregnancy is failing, not the other way around. Hope that helps!
> 
> Oh, also, what LL says seems right to me, the day before O seems better than the day, because you want the sperm all hanging out waiting for the egg! :) X

I am glad to hear from so many people the day before is better. I would have killed the hubby if his jerky-ness made me miss out on getting pregnant!



Anniebobs said:


> Jrepp it sounds like your timing was great, the two days before are supposed to be better than the day of ov. Yay for the tww! When will you test this time?
> 
> AFM - still having the tender / swollen bbs which is a good sign for me! I don't normally get this during the tww. My main PMS symptom is normally nausea but not until the second week. Fingers crossed that little egg is implanting now, I'm 6dpo and trying to do as my husband wants and hold off testing until AF is late.

I'm not sure if/when I'm going to test. Ff and ovufriend put my testing date at exactly one month after my miscarriage, and I don't know if I can handle that. I want to know as soon as possible so that I can get in for testing to make sure everything is ok, but at the same time I don't want to get a positive only to lose another baby.

Good luck! Holding out on testing is so hard!



Literati_Love said:


> GRgirl- I also think you already oved and shouldn't worry. Stop POASing! :haha: and congrats on being in the TWW!
> 
> Sofa - good luck! Can't wait to hear about your betas and pleased the spotting stopped.
> 
> Linny - it was very healing to talk to someone who really understands. I felt a bit silly after because I'm not used to confiding in people but it felt so reassuring to have my feelings validated, and it definitely gives me hope that she now has her rainbow baby.
> 
> Good luck at your scan! I am hoping and praying for the best for you! I hope the scan offers you a lot of reassurance! Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Annie - thanks. I am the same way. I am so down around AF time but I usually cheer up during my fertile period. Sadly, I then get down again the moment I hit the TWW. I am prone to depression at the best of times so I always get what I call the "PMS cloud of depression" very early on in the TWW. Hahaha so there isn't much relief for me. ;) but I do hope that the pain gets easier as you said.
> 
> Those sore boobs are a great sign! I don't normally get those in the TWW either.
> 
> Apple - of course we remember you! Glad you are doing okay. :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else?

I currently am doing alright. I am experiencing a lot of the same symptoms as I did last month. I am having really strange vivid dreams (this morning I had a dream I got a positive test and hid it from my family), air bubbles down there and it feels like muscle spasms from my hip to my pubic bone. 



GRGirl said:


> lexieruth23 said:
> 
> 
> Hey you guys I spotted this morning
> 
> Depending on where you are in your cycle, could be implantation spotting or period spotting. Hard to tell.
> 
> I'm having a very down day :( Just defeated feeling and sad. Having an "OMG this is never gonna work, DS was all I'll get" kind of moment and right on cue, I get HOLY COW O PAINS in my left ovary. Figured out a few days ago that was the one I was gonna O from since it was pinging, but WOW is it painful. Great. Guess this extends the BD Marathon even longer (for those keeping track at home :D , I'm SO OVER the Marathon by now this cycle). No denying what that pain is. So guess even tho all the signs point to O yesterday, it's today?
> 
> And my OB's office called me to reschedule the appointment I made for 11/12 when I was supposed to be 7+ weeks. Got to tell the receptionist, "nope sorry not pregnant anymore but hopefully I will be by the time I see him again". Ouch. :( Just feeling a bit sorry for myself :( I know 2 losses is nothing compared to some people, but it's 2 more than I ever expected to have, and it's already unusual to have 2, let alone when TTC only 4 cycles. Just adds to my hopelessness.Click to expand...

Keep your chin up! Everyone is aloud to have a bad day, but at least you know you o'd and you had the bd marathon of a lifetime. I know exactly how you feel having 2 miscarriages too many! It sucks!



boodley said:


> Hey ladies - I'm a bit lost with all the posts since I was last on here, so in brief:
> 
> Congrats to all those with good news, positive scans, high betas, maxed BD marathons etc! We need to keep the good stuff coming.
> 
> Hugs to anyone not in the best place currently. I read some interestiing stuff back a few pages about friendships, and can totally relate!!!!! I have three close friends from college - one in particular, I woud have supported at various difficult times - and all I got was one 'are you ok' text. Then nothing, until a missed call three weeks ago to pick my brain on a work topic. Buzz off with yourself! We're supposed to be doing a 'reunion/catch-up' dinner this weekend and I'm dreading it!! Do I avoid my own 'catch up' story altogether? Tell all in gorey detail so people have some idea of what it's about?
> 
> AFM -
> I went to the hospital for Betas last Thursday, and they came back at 63. The nurse confirmed that I'm - her words - a little bit pregnant. I've to go back Thursday for repeat bloods and Friday for a scan to see what's going on. I'm really hoping they'll have fallen by Thursday, and it's just a matter of waiting.
> 
> And on top of that AF arrived today, 11dpo. This is really early for me, I'm normall the full 14 post-ov days. I'm not sure if it's a once off or not, but was interested to read about the B-complex vits and will try that next cycle.
> 
> Bit disappointed, I hoped some kind of miracle would happen, but guess not. Still, closer to my own next BD marathon - I hope I'm as motivated as some of our members (you know who you are!!)
> 
> Bxx

I'm sorry that happened to you!


----------



## penguin1

sorry I've been MIA as well. Linny and sofa congrats! boodley and slg hopefully it won't be much longer. 
AFM-been busy working and getting ready for dh birthday partylast Sat. tested neg Friday night. party went well til dh passed out. like literally fell over while standing at the kitchen counter, eyes rolled back and unresponsive. called emergency and in the end dr said he just had too much alcohol (I don't believe it he had a seizure). anyway he's fine now, but in his panic and thoughts that he was dying he yelled out to me that he just needed one or two years to have a baby. saddest moment of my life. that I can't provide my husband's dying wish. he has never talked to me about how much it means to him. so now, I will be talking to my dr about iui as the cheapest alternative and next step.


----------



## slg76

Oh my gosh, Penguin, you must have been terrified! I'm so glad that he is okay! It's good that he is telling you more about how he feels regarding baby. We absolutely can't afford the treatment that we are doing for infertility but we just borrow the money and do it anyway. We figure that we would never feel okay with saying that we didn't have another child because it cost a couple thousand dollars. I hope IUI is an option. Do you know why you aren't getting pregnant?


----------



## celine

Oh penguin how scary :(


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hey everyone. Quick post to say 8dpo for me and bfn :( well it looked like an evap for a while but has dried negative.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies do you remember me?? I've had to keep away for a bit because I've had a lot going on and I couldn't sit obsessing about ttc again it was just getting too hard. Also if I'm totally honest I was so happy to see all the bfps on here and I am so happy for you all but it made my plight seem so much more difficult , I didn't understand why it couldn't be my turn too and that was really hard when I just wanted to be happy for everyone. Ok so pity party out of the way, I have been stalking on and off but everything moves so so fast I have struggled a bit! Anyway I'm sorry and I'm sorry if it looked like I deserted, I really have been here in spirit!

Penguin what a scary thing to happen to you :hugs:
Celine I'm so so happy for you things are going well, you know I am thinking of you even when I'm not on here. 
Itsawonder wow I can't believe time has gone so fast ! (Although I bet it feels like a lifetime for you!)
Linny congrats !!
Everyone else I will get back up to speed I promise !!
Gingerwhinger sorry about your bfn but 8dpo ?? :rofl:

AFM I am now 7dpo and in the longest week of the month again. Symptom spitting already, I really won't ever learn. I also worked out this is month 12 of actively ttc in the past 3 years (resulting in 2 pregnancys) and month 4 since my mc. I feel no wiser or more able to deal with the 2ww than I ever did. All I'm doing differently is thinking of reasons it would be good to not get my bfp this month, and it's that if I don't get my bfp this month my next child will probably be in the next school year so I'll get to keep them at home for another year and they'll hopefully be old for their year which will help them along. So yes I'm okish but more and more desperate for my bfp!! Also my sisters baby is due 13th December and it will be hard if I don't have a bfp by then. 

Love you all and I've missed you xxx


----------



## celine

Munchkin ive missed you!


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww munchkin it's good to see you back, you have been missed. I understand and to be honest I've already decided I'm going to have to take a step back from b&b if this isn't our month. Waiting will be so much harder when I see all you lovely ladies getting those hard earned bfps. :hugs:

We're both 7dpo! AF is due for me between mon and weds next week and hopefully ill be able to wait to test. My reason not to get a bfp this month would be the holiday next year will be so much easier without a newborn and a flabby post birth body. I just have to try and convince myself that I mean that!


----------



## Linnypops

*Penguin *- It's good that your husband finally opened up, and that he's ok! I understand why you must be feeling pretty raw about it... but what struck me is that it seems as though you've placed all the responsibility for having a child squarely on your own shoulders. Is this really a fair amount of pressure to put upon yourself? X

*Gingerwhinger *- hehe 8dpo, good luck for tomorrow though!!

*Munchkin *- Good to see you back!


----------



## GRGirl

Penguin-That's so scary! So glad he's ok now. It must have been terrifying :(

Ginger-Now you know 8DPO negatives don't mean anything ;)

Annie-Hopefully this is your month! I'll be so sad if you have to leave for a while, but I understand how it can be hard if you have to wait.

Jrepp-Thanks for understanding; it's just hard sometimes and then I try to get over being so negtive, but it's hrd to shake.

AFM- temp shot up again. After last night's BD I'm officially calling the BD MARATHON OVER!!!! It is what it is now. I tried my hardest (I'm tired and sore and we had the best timing I've had out of any of my TTC cycles, I think) and if it's on to next cycle it is. Not gonna lie, I'll be upset and sad but I physically couldn't have tried harder without medical intervention.
If this cycle doesn't work, I guess the only good thing I have is that it gives me time to work on cutting my caffeine consumption down even more? And maybe work on boosting my PMA? Otherwise I got nothin' :( I just really wanted a July baby next year since my 1st loss was in July this year.
I'm going to try and not symptom spot this TWW. First day of testing will be 11/14, I think, but that's only 10 DPO so I'm not expecting much. AF is due 11/17 and I'm pretty sure I can't hold out testing til then, especially because I have a bunch of WONDFOs at home.


----------



## gingerwhinger

Congrats on the end of the bd marathon!!

I did another test.. I have 50 ic's to get through.. and I can nearly find a vague shadow to squint over, so that is what I shall be doing for the rest of the day :D


----------



## celine

Ginger dnt deny us flash us some evaps to obsess with you


----------



## gingerwhinger

Here is my fave evap :wacko: I don't know why we do this to ourselves but nevermind!
 



Attached Files:







2013-11-05 07.45.47.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## GRGirl

Ooohhh Ginger I see it. That's a good evap line!


----------



## gingerwhinger

I done another.. got a pink line but its in the wrong place :D I sure do love the poas part of the 2ww!!


----------



## Linnypops

Ginger - I don't know why we do it, it's fun though! I fiddled it around in photoshop for fun and if you adjust the levels it's pretty darned obvious!


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I have missed so much - I'm sorry once again to be MIA but I have been helping hubby out (no not that way:haha:) in the factory - the one that burnt down in February (our family business:cry:) anyway so I have been working there and when I have not been working we have been bloody talking about it - at the moment there is no escape:dohh:

So I will say congrats to the new BFPs:happydance:

Sorry to those who got the :witch: :hugs:

Good luck to those in the TWW:dust::dust::dust:

And for those like me who don't have a clue - BIG :hugs:

Penguin - How scary for you both - glad he is okay:hugs:

Celine - How are you feeling hun? - any new symptoms to share?

Hope all the pregnant ladies are just doing fine - and finally starting to relax a little:hugs:

AFM - Was hoping I would be in the TWW - as I got a negative OPK yesterday and a good temp drop and my ferning thingy looked really pretty - however this morning my temps didn't even climb out of bed:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## gingerwhinger

This ones line is nice and pink.. but in the wrong place :dohh: but atleast I have something to obsess over.. I have been testing since saturday after all :blush:
 



Attached Files:







2013-11-05 16.08.56.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## garfie

Ginger - Bring me up to speed - how many DPO are you?:flower:

Are the lines staying even when the test is dried?

:hugs:

X


----------



## gingerwhinger

garfie said:


> Ginger - Bring me up to speed - how many DPO are you?:flower:
> 
> Are the lines staying even when the test is dried?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Only 8dpo :haha: so just having fun really. Started testing at 5dpo because I missed messing around with my wee in the early hours of the morning.. don't we all?! Got what looked to be a couple of evaps though this morning, first time, and then the pink line that isn't quite in the right place this afternoon!!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Oh and yes I do still have lines when it is dried.. they are just harder to see! Other than the pink one that is in the wrong place, that is still easy to see even now it is dried


----------



## garfie

Ginger - I am sorry to say I can totally relate:haha: so much so that last month I was half asleep when I tested and ended up spilling the wee all over the bathroom floor - so was scrubbing the floor at somewhere round about 5 am:haha: told hubby I couldn't sleep so was up cleaning :wacko:

8DPO - well I'm sure you don't need me to tell you - it's very early so could be the beginning or it could be an evap - however it does sound promising:happydance:

Any symptoms yet? - I got my last BFP at 8DPO - so it is possible :winkwink:

How exciting :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## arabelle

Ginger the first one looks like a real line, second one in the wrong place looks like an evap. Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Symptom wise I am suffering with being exhausted but not being able to sleep which I never ever had. I have always been a very good sleeper lol! Other than that I have heartburn which I have had with other bfp's but I suppose could be just one of those things. That's it really! I like these tests, I feel I have gotten to know them after september/octobers 5 week long miscarriage waiting for my numbers to drop. They have been stark white up till today.. but I shall mark them up as evaps and wait to see what tomorrow brings :)


----------



## Linnypops

Ginger, I reckon this is your month then! If you know the tests well and heartburn is a good sign. Will be keeping my eyes peeled for tomorrows test! X


----------



## gingerwhinger

Linnypops said:


> Ginger, I reckon this is your month then! If you know the tests well and heartburn is a good sign. Will be keeping my eyes peeled for tomorrows test! X

I love the way we build up a sort of indepth knowledge of our regular brand of tests :haha: I ended up being able to tell what my blood test results were going to be pretty accurately from the line on these tests. Well I will update you all in the morning :flower:


----------



## GRGirl

I need someone else's BFP to be excited about, because I don't have a good feeling about this month (don't ask me why, I'm crazy since I'm only 1 DPO and there was the BD Marathon and all!) Ginger I order you to get a BFP that I can be all excited about and cheer you on! ;)


----------



## GRGirl

gingerwhinger said:


> Linnypops said:
> 
> 
> Ginger, I reckon this is your month then! If you know the tests well and heartburn is a good sign. Will be keeping my eyes peeled for tomorrows test! X
> 
> I love the way we build up a sort of indepth knowledge of our regular brand of tests :haha: I ended up being able to tell what my blood test results were going to be pretty accurately from the line on these tests. Well I will update you all in the morning :flower:Click to expand...

After last cycle and the 20+ :blush: FRER tests I am a ninja at figuring out the lines ;)


----------



## GRGirl

I'm currently distracting myself with makeup lol I am trying to figure out how I want my makeup for the wedding (11.5 weeks to go, yay!) and it's a huge distraction. I'm an amateur makeup artist/do it as a "side job" for extra $, so I can get obsessed for hours with watching Youtube vids/playing with colors. :)


----------



## gingerwhinger

I am taking a slightly comical attitude to this month.. I am not sure why. I feel like if I take things too seriously then I might just lose the plot. Either that or I have already lost it :D We fell first month trying with the mc.. this is our first month trying again since so I feel it would be very unlikely to be so lucky again but hey, you just never know. We only dtd every other day through the fertile week so after your marathon GRgirl then I reckon you are in with a great chance this month :D


----------



## celine

Ginger i do think its your bfp!


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - I forget, but are you getting any testing done this month to see if you are even ovulating? It doesn't seem like you should have to deal with this much trouble every month! Sounds like you've been crazy busy with work. I do hope things slow down a bit soon. 

Munchkin - Of course we remember you. We missed you. :( It is SO hard not to symptom spot in the TWW so I don't think you should feel bad that you're still not able to resist. I am hoping this is your BFP month so you can finally relax (hahaha like that would ever happen during pregnancy). 

I have felt the same way with all the BFPs lately. I'm very happy for everyone but have been stuck with a bit of a "Why not me!?" sour grapes attitude. I think it's only natural since sadly we seem to be taking a lot longer than most people here. :cry: Good luck this month! 

Annie - Wow, 7 DPO! You're getting to the stressful but exciting part of the TWW! Good luck holding off testing. :) I really hope you get your BFP because I would be sad if you took a break from us in the next few months. :(

Penguin - That is so scary what happened to your husband and also so sad that his true wish of wanting a baby soo bad came out. But I agree with Linny - you shouldn't shoulder all of this on yourself. Baby-making is a two-way street so don't be so hard on yourself. You will get there! I hope IUI might be a good option for you two. :) 

Ginger - I hope those evaps are actually the real deal! They probably are. :) Can't wait to hear if they darken tomorrow. 

Also - lucky you if you can trust your symptoms. I never get heartburn either, but had heartburn several times in the last TWW. Turned out to be nothing. I hate the trickery my body puts me through!

AFM - Well, I thought I got away with the shortest AF ever because yesterday I didn't even have a spot of blood, but now today I am spotting again so I guess it wasn't quite finished yet. :growlmad:


----------



## GRGirl

Awww LL *gggrrrr* spotting sucks! Especially when you just want to be done *hugs* I'm sorry you're feeling down about your BFP. I am too. We can be grumpy cat buddies?
https://www.dallasnews.com/incoming/20121228-grumpy-cat-meme-01.jpg.ece/BINARY/Grumpy-Cat-MEME-01.jpg


----------



## arabelle

Penguin - that must have been very scary. Glad to hear he's doing ok. I understand what you mean about feeling the stress of ttc alone. It's our bodies that go through pregnancy or miscarriages and everything else to do with ttc, I think it's natural to take on more stress about it all. That said, apart from timing the bd, we really have very little control, something I'm having a difficult time coming to terms with!

Munchkin - of course you've not been forgotten!


----------



## Literati_Love

GRgirl- deal! Would love to be grumpy cat buddies. ;)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jrepp

Lol, Sofa, if your mind is in the gutter like mine seems to be atm that could be a very dirty post LOL

AFM: I had two very vivid dreams last night. One about buying a baby swing that hung from the ceiling that was $7.99 but then it went crazy and my husband and I decided not to buy it. The other was about a group of people trying to kill me and me trying to get away and almost dying (thank goodness I woke up).

I had a huge glob of creamy mucus after drying up yesterday, and my cervix has raised back up to where I almost cant reach it. It is still firm and closed though. I almost threw up on some parmesan cheese at the grocery store, which I also did when I had both of my miscarriages. In comparing dpo symptoms from last month to this month, they are identical and I got a weeks worth of BFP before miscarrying.


----------



## penguin1

slg76 said:


> Oh my gosh, Penguin, you must have been terrified! I'm so glad that he is okay! It's good that he is telling you more about how he feels regarding baby. We absolutely can't afford the treatment that we are doing for infertility but we just borrow the money and do it anyway. We figure that we would never feel okay with saying that we didn't have another child because it cost a couple thousand dollars. I hope IUI is an option. Do you know why you aren't getting pregnant?

I have no idea why I'm not getting pregnant. I did when I had the injections so it just isn't making sense. Thank you, he is back to his old self now. He just applied for a supervisor position at his job! Hope he gets it! Im sad he won't go in to get checked out. The nurses I've talked to at my work think he had a mini stroke or something. I'm hoping iui is the answer for us and that it sticks.


----------



## penguin1

So ladies, I'm due for AF tomorrow and had some brownish thick cm today and yesterday. I'm having severe abdominal pains this evening. Any ideas? I don't usually get cm around this time. Super confused.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi penguin is difficult to tell. Have you tested yet? How many dpo are you? The general rule is that anything that's unusual for you could be promising?

Gingerwhinger any more tests thus morning ??

Garfie sorry your cycle is still driving you mad, it's so strange .

Anniebobs cycle buddies yay!! When are you testing ? I am testing on Friday 10dp0 because my friend is coming up from London so we 're going out for dinner and I want to know if I can drink. I won't believe it if it is a bfn but then I can have a bit of wine at least then hopefully get a 'surprise' bfp on Sunday and then worry about the wine I drank in Friday. :rofl:


----------



## gingerwhinger

Quick one to say nothing hugely obvious but still squinty lines.. will try to get a pic that shows something. Shall give 2nd mu a bash shortly :D


----------



## garfie

Sofa - I also have to admit I thought - ooooh matron :haha:

Munchkin - Glad you have a cycle buddy - I need one anyone else with a whacky cycle:dohh:

Ginger - Any testing yet? - Any news:flower:

Penguin - As you probably know that can go one of both ways as I'm sure you are aware - hope it's implantation:happydance:

Jrepp - I have had weird dreams too - dreamt about creepy crawlies - so bad that when my youngest woke me up by gently stroking my arm - I swore at him:blush: last night though I dreamt I brought home a baby and this crazy lady wouldn't give me HER back - the baby weighed the same as my youngest did but yet I was nice and slim no belly at all:haha:

LL - I'm supposed to be going for testing at 21DPO for progesterone - if I'm not working I will go - I was hoping I would have O before then and I could have been testing for pregnancy - :growlmad: my body is ........ you fill in the dots :haha:

Celine - How are you feeling today?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## gingerwhinger

Done 3 this morning.. as you do.. and bfn other than fmu which might have been a squinter :( lost all hope really which seems silly at 9dpo I suppose. Had really vivid dreams last night which gave me hope I would see something today.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Ah lads, you're a disgrace!!! That was a completely innocent kitty offering her
Box!!! I'm shocked!!!


----------



## celine

Shame on you ladies! Shame shame shame! Ok im jealous my mind is not as dirty and i have no clue what could be dirty about it :p

Penguin if in doubt poas! Gnger where are those evaps you promised us? Munchkin good for you for poas friday, you dont want to be caught off guard with af stealing your poas fun. Garfie sorry i cant be ur cycle buddy :( i am glad you are having all those test tho, did u convince hubby for his test?

Me im fine, i really dont want to flaunt my pregnant self and be in anyones face on this thread. It always happens on these threads that a few peeps get their bfps and then they leave and the others are sad but even sadder when the preggos do post? So i feel torn. I did get the guts to call me who are happy for me. They know i will be alone during the "scary time" and have advised me to let a neighbour know in case. Going from mc as lmp i should be further along so they were willing to scan me earlier but i know better so have opted to wait til hubby is back so i have a scan at 9 weeks (3 weeks from today) im both scared and aprehensive.
Im feeling tired, some heartburn, threw up the other day. All very promising but at the same time im so scared i will start bleeding or get to 9 weeks and have to do this again :(
Ive beeninvited to the baby shower of the friend due when i was in april. I hope i see aheartbeat i dont think i could do baby shiwers after a third loss.


----------



## gingerwhinger

:wacko: don't think I can see much.

Looking back it was 11dpo I got the first hints of lines for my m/c so hopefully something will be obvious in a couple of days. If not then on to next cycle :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2013-11-06 08.23.44.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## GRGirl

Ginger- sorry I don't see anything. But maybe you just have to be closer to 11dpo then?

Celine- I still have all my fingers crossed for you!!! I'm so excited and sure you'll be just fine :) I hope you have a great scan before you have to go to her shower.

Penguin- could be either but I'll keep my FX that it's a good sign for you!

Sofa- lol you're funny, I hope everything is going well with you :)

Jrepp- I hope that means you get your sticky baby! It's a good sign if you had those symptoms before.

AFM- 2dpo today and not a single sign in sight lol. I was emotional yesterday and kinda sore nipples, but that's normal for me for right around O. I told myself I wasn't gonna symptom spot this cycle, so we'll see how long I last with it :lol: With both my MCs, I didn't start to get anything until about 7dpo-ish. Trying to hold out on testing until the 14th (10dpo)- still not feeling too hopeful for this cycle, but I have 6 IC tests and 1 FRER left, so I may just start using them on the 13th for fun.


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine you know I'm so happy for you and I feel this one will be ok. Last time you were talking really negatively the while time you were pregnant like you knew it would go wrong, you seem totally different this time . Just keep your cool and take each day as it comes .
I admit I am a bit sad and jealous when I see bfps but I know the ladies on here, particularly celine, deserve this sooo much . Every bfp is hard fought for and I am behind every pregnancy on here. I just WISH IT WAS ME TOO!! If everyone that got bfps moved on from here to save us saddo bfns it would feel like you'd been here and done that and want to forget about us and that would hurt. So go heavens sake hang around and let us be jealous ;) xx

Gingerwhinger it's only 9 dpo. At 10dpo with my dd I got a bfn and she's now 2 and fast asleep upstairs. 

In other news, as you all know I'm not one to symptom spot :rofl: but i woke up at 5.30am to pinching twinges in one spot about 1 inch above my bikini line just to the right. I also had twinges in the same place at lunch time and a sudden blob of snotty cm straight after . Do you think it could be anything?? 

Eurgh being. 8dpo is bloomin hard work!!


----------



## celine

Oh minchkin you made me cry! And yes i re,ember being doubtful last pregnancy and i do feel this one is different.

Hmmm i bet you dont think ginger poas at 9dpo is so silly now right...cos it could mean you could...poas..hehehehe
How many sticks have you got? Could u spare one for tomorrow? Not that im one to push poas...im not having poas withdrawl symptoms at all...


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks celine. I've got loads of sticks but I promised myself I wouldn't til 10dpo when I've got an excuse, finding out if I can drink or not! I will be holding out til Friday then if bfn not test til Sunday then Tuesday when I will hopefully be late!


----------



## arabelle

Oh Munchkin, the end of the tww is torture! Good for you for waiting!


----------



## Anniebobs

Yes celine (and all you lucky soon to be mummy's) you have to stick around and cheer us all on. Hopefully by the time you have your rainbows we'll all be pregnant.

Boobs don't really feel swollen any more so my only symptom is nausea which I seem to get every tww. Trying to keep busy until next week now! 

Munchkin good luck for Friday! Ginger it's still early but hopefully we'll get a few more bfps on this thread in the next few weeks!


----------



## Munchkin30

Annie when are you testing? My boobs were really painful until about lunchtime but nothing now. All this symptom spotting is so depressing!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Munchkin - we wish it was you too! We wish everyone on here got their BFP already. Personally, I want it for you all as much as I do myself - and it will happen!

Celine - I understand your fear completely. I also have been more positive and less stressed this time around and, so far, all is good. I believe it will be for you too and you will be able to go to that shower with a smile on your face and in your heart.

Annie and all the other ladies in the TWW - hoping this is your month!


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin30 said:


> Annie when are you testing? My boobs were really painful until about lunchtime but nothing now. All this symptom spotting is so depressing!!

I still have itchy nipples but don't think that's a symptom, it's just quite cold :haha: I know I wish there was just one symptom you got if you are, like you get green cm for pregnant or something! 

I'm not sure. I'm due on next mon - weds and I only have a digi in the house so DH wants me to wait until I'm late. When I was late last month he got his hopes up a bit too. Then the month before was the chemical then before that was the mc, so i got the impression he just wants to not know anything until we know for sure it's a keeper. So I'm thinking I can hold out until Friday if AF hasn't shown, then I should get a 2-3 on the digi. Or AF will show and he won't have to deal with getting his hopes up.

Next Friday is my old work friends baby shower, so I could be going with a big smile on my face or with the witch. I haven't seem my old work friends since I left my job, I was 11 weeks so all my friends knew. It's gonna be hard seeing them even if I am pregnant.


----------



## Anniebobs

Happy 10 weeks iaw! Seems like you're flying through the first tri, though I bet it doesn't feel that way for you.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey Ladies

*Ginger*, this is all sounding very promising! 

*Celine*, that sounds really positive love. The sickness and the pma are all wonderful, well sickness isn't wonderful, but you know what i mean! I'm really happy you're feeling better about this one, good signs! x

I also should say i'm really grateful to still feel like there's a place for me on this thread....I tried looking on the PAL board, but it seemed like a lot of the threads the ladies all had their babies! First tri thread is full of crazy. The support here is incredible, and I believe we're all going to go on to have our babies....i've seen the evidence on the PAL boards! 

X


----------



## celine

Oh linny im so glad u agree on the first tri boards, they really are crazy sometimes!


----------



## Anniebobs

You should create a new thread in the PAL forum (only to meet new pregnant ladies, you still have to post in here too!) then when we get our bfps we'll join you!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Quick one to say I love the pregnant people on here.. I hunt out people who are pregnant after a loss as it gives me huge hope :D I do feel a pang of jealousy when I first see a bfp but very quickly I think 'yipeeee.. I will be there one day soon too!'.

In other news.. another squinter this eve but more excitingly the bits round my nipples with the name that begins with an A that I have forgot have gone super dark and they have ONLY ever done this when I am just pregnant before so this has given me some hope coupled with the super vivid dreams last night. Part of me thinks I may well get my bfp soon but it is very similar to my last which never really got off the ground before the never ending 5 week miscarriage. So I am excited and terrified at the same time. Shall see what tomorrow brings!

I am ready if it takes 2 bloomin years to be perfectly honest.. I really feel in a good place about it all at the moment. Sharing this in the hope it helps others... we will have our rainbow baby. Be it this month, next month or next year. It will happen. My toddler is a rainbow baby and it took 8 months after ectopic for him to be here and though I was heartbroken and still very sad about that time I feel like it happened for a reason, that if it didn't happen then my son, this baby, wouldn't ever got chance to be conceived. Hope that makes sense. My most recent loss I think was part of the paving for my next baby.. and will be a part of them and I will be so thankful for them when they are here that I will understand the process we had to go through. I am rambling.. I hope someone understands at least :D


----------



## boodley

SLG  glad your bloods are on the way down. Sounds like theyll be back to normal soon. 

Penguin  wow! What an awful experience. That really doesnt sound like alcohol to me either. Hope hes doing better. And I hope you two find a plan with your dr that helps move things along. I had that brownish CM (lots of it) at 9dpo too. 

Munchkin  was thinking of you recently. Welcome back  you were indeed missed. Good on ya for taking the space you needed. I know what you mean about seeing the BFPs, but for me anyway, I also feel that the ladies on here are the only pregnant people I know that you could say that to and theyd get it. Weve all been in that boat. Hope this is your cycle!!! Good luck for Friday/Sunday :thumbup:

Ginger  Ive poasd up to 11dpo with negatives before positives at 14dpo  youre still in there. But yeah, its great to hope :0) And sure, if you have the sticks, you may as well use them. Whats the point in having them otherwise! Keep the symptom-spotting coming 

Garfie  good to hear from you again. Hope things are going well for you. Fingers crossed for crosshairs soon. Any word on testing yet? Love your honesty about the spilled wee!! Too funny :haha:

GRGirl  aww, sorry youre not hopeful. :hugs: But maybe thats exactly the right time for good news to come along! I love all the youtube vids too  and Ive a silly stash of makeup upstairs at this stage. Ah well, there are worse addictions to have! Have you any plans on a look for the wedding?? 

LL - hope the spottings stopped? Fingers crossed for you this cycle, 

Jrepp  those sound like some good symptoms! Hopefully they mean good things

Sofa  did your spotting stop since? Hope youre feelin ok

Celine  lucky your mind is nice and innocent, huh? :blush:

OK, AFM. Once again, my body has confused me. I thought AF was starting on Monday, however, after one main bleed, it has stayed at the level of spotting. Red spotting, but not too heavy. And my temps have stayed up so far. 

So this morning I took another test. And its darker than last weeks one - from same day I had the beta of 63 drawn, left over from last pregnancy. Id tested three times last week, and they were getting gradually lighter to the one on top of picture below - so that was deffo old pregnancy hormone. Then today I got the bottom one. 

Im cautiously thinking it could be a new BFP. If its not, then it could be a molar  I cant think of anything else thatd make HCG go up. And if it is a new BFP  what about this spotting? 

Ive more bloods in the morning and a scan on Friday. Ill know one way or another then. 

Really terrified and excited all at the same time. Please God let it be good news.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley - that is really weird but also really exciting! If your temps are still up and you have a darker BFP, it certainly could be a new pregnancy! I can't wait to hear the results of your scan on Friday. 

Ginger - those are some GREAT preggo signs. It really does seem like it's your month. And thanks for sharing your positivity. I don't feel positive at all, but it's nice to hear from someone who does. 

As for all the pregnant chicks, don't go anywhere! We want to see everyone on this thread make it to their rainbow babies! Yes, I get the pangs of jealousy (mostly just when I initially read the BFP announcement, as ginger said) but then all I want is to hear about your pregnancies going well! And you all do make me hopeful for the future (albeit a bit annoyed that everyone else is so stinkin' fertile :haha:). 

Celine - I am so happy to hear that you threw up and are feeling more positive this time. To me that is the best sign of all!

AFM - I think the spotting has officially ended so hopefully that is all behind me. Will start the BD marathon on Thursday to clear out the old spermies!


----------



## Jrepp

Gonna have a heart attack! The kids are work are driving me crazy! They don't listen or follow directions and no matter how hard I try they act out! 

ATM: I had yet another bad dream (hubby left me and I couldn't find him to try and get him back), my panties are soaked through with creamy mucus to he point that it looks like I peed my jeans and my cervix is really high still.


----------



## slg76

ginger-sounds so promising!!

Linny-I think the ladies on first trimester are great but sometimes silly. I wish I could be that naive again! I'm happy to have you here :friends:

Annie--LOL about green CM. YOu know that then we would just be showing each other pictures of CM and saying "does this look green to you"? :rofl:


----------



## Linnypops

Annie... I did think of that for a few minutes, but quickly got stage fright at the thought of creating a new thread!... But yes, it's a good idea...maybe when we've reached a critical mass of bfps we should all move over in a little herd :)

Boodley- yowzers! That is awesome. Fingers crossed for you! Aren't molars meant to be mega high hcg numbers rather than simply falling a rising?

Ginger- the vivid dreams especially sound good to me.

Afm, yesterday was a bit of a mix. Anniversary of brothers death. It gets better, but never easy...and also got email that the exhibition I was working on which opens tomorrow has already sold out. Which is great financially, really need the money, but also bittersweet. I painted one piece whilst pregnant then mc'ing and it has a child in it. A few months ago selling a show or not was my biggest worry, this time I honestly couldn't care less...shouldnt be ungrateful though. Anyway off to bed x


----------



## boodley

I'm sure you're right, Linny. But they never took my hcg during mc so ive no idea what levels were like till last week. I've read of some ppl whose levels, though high, fell after d&c til they reached a plateau or rose again. A little knowledge and all that...... it's just not a typical pattern, so I just need it confirmed that it is ok. I'm afraid to be hopeful again - if I expect the worst, I can't be let down.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - so sorry about your brother's death. The anniversary of it must be really hard. :hugs: 

That is great that the exhibition is sold out! Understandable that it would be bittersweet for you. 

Boodley - I am hoping for the best for you but totally understand fearing for the worst so you won't be disappointed.


----------



## boodley

Linny - I'm sorry about you losing your brother too. That painting sounds so personal - I'd imagine it's really hard to let it go. It's some achievement to sell out, though. Well done! 

Thanks LL. I appreciate all good vibes between now and Friday xxx


----------



## boodley

Sorry - stupid phone! Accidentally duplicated post


----------



## slg76

I am 20 days-ish post mc. My OPKs all look the same which happens to me sometimes. I've had strong pains in the ovary region on the right for a few days. Only hurts for 30 seconds a few times a day. No cm. Wonder if I'm getting ready to ovulate? How far in advance of ovulation do your ovaries hurt?


----------



## Literati_Love

slg - I think it depends for everyone, but I'll sometimes get ov pain up to 4 days prior. Hope that helps?


----------



## slg76

Yes it helps! I'm hoping that these are ov pains and my CM will catch up in a day or two. besides the pains I don't feel like I'm Oing. Hubby is out of town until tomorrow night anyway.


----------



## Jrepp

Sig, I have personally never felt any ovarian pain until the moment I ovulate. After ovulation I have noticed that on the months I have gotten a positive hpt I get these muscle spasm twinge type pain for about four days that slowly moves from my hip to my uterus. On the months I haven't gotten a positive I noticed that I have ovulation pain and then nothing until AF comes.

Hope that helped some


----------



## slg76

I'm pretty new to these ovulation pains. Only have had them a few times :shrug:


----------



## Anniebobs

Linny congratulations on selling out, but I understand how bittersweet it must be. Hope the anniversary isn't too hard on you.

Boodley I really hope this is it for you, when will you have a scan? Sorry if you already said.

Slg I don't get pains I could pinpoint to ov, I mean I would guess the twinges I get after the positive opk are due to ovulating but I couldn't say for sure. Let's hope the cm makes an appearance, that's easier to interpret!

AFM: 9dpo and I feel sick. Last night I brushed my teeth and borked then lay down for bed and had to get up and actually throw up. With dd my sickness was always worse at night. I really hope this is it and I'm not just suffering with food poisoning! I get nauseous during the tww normally but nothing like this! Am praying it means what I hope it does!


----------



## boodley

Thanks Annie - tomorrow, actually. I was scheduled one to check for retained tissue. Glad I don't have to wait too long! 

Your awful symptoms sound promising! When will you test??


----------



## Anniebobs

boodley said:


> Thanks Annie - tomorrow, actually. I was scheduled one to check for retained tissue. Glad I don't have to wait too long!
> 
> Your awful symptoms sound promising! When will you test??

That's great you don't have to wait long. I have everything crossed that you see something new brewing in there!

I'm trying to hold out until AF which is due mon - weds next week. But I don't know I might have to just do a little one :dohh: I don't think I have the willpower to wait!


----------



## Munchkin30

Honestly Annie I'd be testing early if only to stop me getting my hopes up if it wasn't a bfp. But good on you for waiting, all sounding v promising! 

Boodley I really hope you get the news you want . Please keep us updated ASAP!

Sig I usually get ov pains when I think I'm oving, not before, and they are sharp pains specifically where my ovaries are either one side or the other. Then I usually get fainter twinges afterwards which is probably the spasms of the Fallopian tube moving the egg down? Thus month I haven't had the pains after ov so I hope I actually ov'd!! 

All this talk about the pregnant ladies on here and not wanting to go to first tri reminds me that trying to conceive forum can be hard too. Ladies ttc their first who've been trying for like a month and getting fed up already and thinking that bfp will be the end of it for then whereas we know the challenge starts at the 2 lines !! Or it's the ladies on there who've been trying for years and I think 'god thatll be me in a couple of years' and it's jus depressing!!
I think my biggest issue is that I always thought I'd be really really good at getting and staying pregnant. My mum always said she got pregnant at the drop of a hat and I accidentally got pregnant in my early 20s when I missed a pill and DTD once!! Seems crazy now . It took 3 cycles with dd which I thought was ages but since then it's all gone wrong!
My oh had a problem with chronic Utis and had an op when I was pregnant with dd, then had a uti that wouldn't shift when we were ttc number 2 and the month it eventually went we got our bfp. He doesn't reckon he's got a uti now but if we don't get a bfp this month I'll push him to get a test. He's also offered to have a sperm test but after 4 cycles ttc and 2 pregnancys in 3 years I think we 'll get laughed out of the drs surgery !!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Getting exciting in here!! Fingers crossed all round. Quick question.. I am pondering going to get a frer or maybe just some superdrugs... will my 2nd mu thats still in a cup keep ok for a couple of hours or does any potential hcg not stay around?! Such a weird question sorry :D


----------



## Linnypops

Boodley - yep I can understand there's safety in defensive pessimism (I'd never heard of this term till recently, apparently it's a good psychological thing to do!). I hope all's well, good luck with the scan tomorrow, i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you! x

Slg - my ovary only started to hurt at ov after the mc...I'd either never had it before or never noticed it.

Annie - Brilliant! fingers crossed it's not a bug...what are the chances of that really?! I think with symptoms like that I wouldn't have the willpower to wait till next week! A lifetime of a weekend away :) 

Munchkin - I know what you mean, I always thought the same, until now! Though, thinking about it none of us can count ourselves completely rubbish at this, afterall...we can definitely all get pregnant, some of us have children. I see it as a bit of a waiting game now, 'when' rather than 'if', whatever happens we'll all get there. Any forum which is before the baby is born seems really tough!


----------



## boodley

Annie - sure, a little one wouldn't hurt??


----------



## gingerwhinger

Negative :( looking forward to next month though! I know I shouldn't write myself off at 10dpo but just not feeling all that positive about this month anymore.. I am still positive in general though :D


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry ginger but glad you're feeling positive and you do know you're not out yet don't you?? If it's any consolation I'm feeling out too so at least if the worst does happen you'll have a cycle buddy next month. When's AF due? X


----------



## gingerwhinger

Munchkin30 said:


> Sorry ginger but glad you're feeling positive and you do know you're not out yet don't you?? If it's any consolation I'm feeling out too so at least if the worst does happen you'll have a cycle buddy next month. When's AF due? X

Af due on tuesday next week.. so we shall see what happens before then. I am feeling ok about things as this is my first proper cycle since the mc. In a few months time I will not be quite so easy going about it :dohh:

Some ic's look like they could be squinters but then I have thought that for a couple of days with no progression to a real line so they have all gone in the bin :D tried a superdrug and bfn. No more poas for today.. but will do in the morning, be rude not to :winkwink:


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes it would be rude not to, especcially as I'll be peeing on my first hpt of the month!! I'm due Tuesday too so I'll keep you company, although obviously hopefully your squinters will develop!!


----------



## GRGirl

Awww Ginger and Munchkin- I'm not feeling terribly hopeful about this cycle either, so we can all be cycle buddies together! :)

AFM- my temp dropped to the coverline today at 3DPO (trying not to read anything into that) and i have tons of creamy CM. Like, tons. Hmm... Still not making me feel hopeful. I feel like my usual normal self, so not thinking the BD Marathon worked. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## GRGirl

Annie- Ohhhhhh I am so excited!!!!!!!!!! I hope this is it for you so you can stay with us :) And I can live vicariously through your success :D

Linny- I actually like that term, "defensive pessimism". I think that's where I'm at. It hurts so much more to me right now to be hopeful that the 25% every cycle will be me than to assume I'll be one of the 75% every cycle that don't get pg. And I don't know why. I'm generally a pretty happy person but I think the TTC journey is slowly changing me into a more withdrawn, generally more negative person. I know I'm much more withdrawn than I used to be. I think deeper thoughts a lot more.


----------



## Anniebobs

You lot are POAS pushers :haha: I went and peed on an ovulation stick just so I could see 2 lines! I've decided I'm just gonna waste those until my willpower really goes, then ill use a tesco cheapie then if I get the 2 lines ill use a digi. That's the plan anyway, lets see if I stick to it!

Am still feeling sick and I had a dizzy spell before lunch. I definitely feel pregnant so if I'm not ill be gutted. But I'd be gutted even if I didn't have these symptoms because of having to wait.

Ginger you are definitely not out yet! Good luck for the morning. You too munchkin I really want to see some lines tomorrow! 

Gr it's way too early for you to be feeling out. PMA! We will get some more bfps on here!

Linny I do like that term too, but I'm too much of an optimist to try it!


----------



## celine

So excited for the poas happening this weekend!


----------



## Jrepp

I poas last night at 4 dpo. Thought I saw a faint line but it dried no line.... Had to give the urge a taste. I'm not going to test for awhile yet.

Gr and ginger - you aren't out until AF says so. Fingers crossed it's still early.

Linny - I know what you mean about defensive pessimism. I prefer to be optimistic, but it's hard when the only time you have been pregnant you miscarried


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - I really hope that nausea is an excellent sign. 

Munchkin - when are you testing, Ms 9 DPO? I wish I were able to get pregnant and stay pregnant so easily as well. I never really assumed I could because I've always worried I was infertile. Now I'm wondering if perhaps that's kind of true. 

GRGirl - yeah, I think the m/c is making me so negative and hardened towards life as well. :hugs:


----------



## celine

Literati_Love said:


> Annie - I really hope that nausea is an excellent sign.
> 
> Munchkin - when are you testing, Ms 9 DPO? I wish I were able to get pregnant and stay pregnant so easily as well. I never really assumed I could because I've always worried I was infertile. Now I'm wondering if perhaps that's kind of true.
> 
> GRGirl - yeah, I think the m/c is making me so negative and hardened towards life as well. :hugs:

Indeed i guess ive lroved i can get oregnant..but can i stat pregnant? Im going to blurt this out here bcos tbh the first tri just wont get it :( today i dont know if i overdid it or what but i was sweating after cycling the 20-odd mins to fetch my son, exhausted and a little crampy :cry: im so scared. Dh is working from home so hes let me lie down alot since but i keep thinking if its cramps its already over...i know i need to snap out of being so negative, i just feel so scared today. I love my kids but the kast two days the f-ing fours (really thats what they are called) have been doing my nut in, last night i dragged my four year old kicking at me up two flights of stairs...urgh i wont get into that here.

If only i was as confident as my first two pregnancies.


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - I know, I feel the same. There really is zero proof for me that my body is able to keep a pregnancy. Plus, some people experience secondary infertility, so to be honest I'm worried about that as well since we're taking so long (ya I know some people take a whole year yadda yadda but it feels like forever when you're in it). 

That is scary that you're feeling crampy and worried after your bike ride but I don't think you should throw in the towel just yet! A bit of crampiness probably just means your uterus is stretching to make room for the baby!! Try to relax and take it easy despite your crazy kids. It's going to be okay! :hugs: have you talked to your midwife about your concerns? So sorry you're feeling so down and scared!


----------



## Linnypops

GRGirl - It's so much easier to err on the side of pessimism in this situation, both before and after the 2 lines appear. Although, I find I need to be careful - or I can easily fall into just being upset a lot, which is not a good form of defense :)

At the mo I think i'm trying defensive denial, trying to pretend none of it's really happening and watching a lot of comedy shows. 

With all that said, I comfort myself with statistics. I do it a LOT actually, I have a little book I write in which has all the relevant ones in it. I can tell you GrGirl, according to my book your are 80%+ likely to be pregnant within the year. :) X


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - Overheating, strenuous exercise etc, those are good reasons for mild cramping unrelated to something going wrong. Hot water bottle on the back might help to ease them, and I read lots of water/hydration.

The main thing is the feeling that it's all gone wrong, I know it's really bloody hard but try to remember that because it went wrong before all your feelings are tied into that, and it's no reflection of what's actually happening right now. Sending lots of hugs your way XX


----------



## garfie

Celine - Aw hun that's what makes it great to be part of this thread - we all get it and get how you are feeling BIG :hugs:

A bit off topic has your 4 year old got a reward chart? - if so can you not say you will get a sticker if you can show mum what a big boy/girl you can be and walk up the stairs nicely - I alsways found the carrot approach works better than the stick and the more they see you stress the more they play on it:winkwink:

I agree with the others it's probably just stretching pains - but also try and rest when you can and please make sure you drink plenty:flower:

Linny - Another statistic to add to your book - even after 5 m/c the specialist has said I have a 75% chance of making it to the labour ward next time - so I said I will take those odds:happydance:

Munchkin - Are you testing soon:happydance::happydance:

Annie - What were the lines like - OPKs can detect pregnancy etc etc:haha:

Gr - Could that not be a second estrogen surge hun - this can sometimes happen I think it is called a fallback rise:dohh:

AFM - Is there no one out there with wacky cycles wanting to be my cycle buddy - I promise I bring luck (look at Celine :haha:) hoping I have Od otherwise if not I'm not holding out much hope as the seduction techniques didn't last long:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GRGirl

Ah Garfie! You're a genius- I forgot about the fallback rise! :) So of course I went and looked at pg charts on FF just to see how many of them had that :blush:


----------



## celine

@garfie - what? I thought ur seduction tecnique was awesome, even i wanted to take my knickers off! 
Tx for your words of encouragement, i think i will be alright im just shamefully feeling sorry for myself which is aweful as i know most of you would kill to be in my shoes. But then i know once in these shoes we will all have these fears. I think im at the 6 week mark and im ultrasensative to anything i feel because this is usually the end, well the begnnng of the end.


----------



## garfie

:cry::cry: the last time was Sunday/Monday which will be okayish if I have already Od if not onto next month - hoping it happened latest Wednesday:cry: 

Of course what you are going through is fully understandable hun - coming up 6 weeks go mama - any good symptoms yet?:hugs:

I never really had any symptoms so if I'm lucky again - bring em on:haha:

Gr - Not sure you can really tell this early on :haha: a few more days and then you will be able to (maybe) so do you have a chart I can stalk:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GRGirl

Celine- I'm so excited for you! You give me hope so I love seeing you still here :)

Garfie: The link to my chart's below; not too much excitement yet. Sore nipples, tons of creamy cm, and feeling pretty crampy, oddly enough.

My chart of awesomeness


----------



## penguin1

hey gals!
Celine I have high hopes that it was just exertion and everything is ok. 
AFM- still not a normal af. thick red and brown cm. going in for a baseline u/s tomorrow. then my usual femara and ovidrel and a try at iui.


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh celine it's all really normal. The amount of times I was convinced I was mc with dd and early on in my last pregnancy because of cramps and wetness. I remember sitting at work KNOWING it was all over so many times. And that was before I'd had a loss. And when I really lost my baby I felt nothing at all, no cramps no nothing. 
You would be wierd if you WEREN'T convinced you were mc every five minutes after what you've been through the last few months . Seriously. Hang in there honey but take it easy . When I get my bfp I will be sitting on my a**e with my feet up at least. 90% of the time. OH won't know what hit him :haha:
For you ladies that asked I'm testing for the great time tomorrow 10dpo. I'm not expecting anything and won't be bothered coz I've never had a bfp that early. And it means I can have a tot of wine with my friend later. ;)


----------



## celine

Yeay for wine! Secretly i know somebody has to get the next bfp round here xxx
<3 love u ladies so much <3 if i see that heartbeat in three weeks ill deffo make us a thread on the PAL forum


----------



## Munchkin30

Well yes one of us has to be next ;) not feeling it here but that's probably the defensive pessimism talking!
When we all have our bfps we 'll be like the coolest kids in the school over in PAL. Everyone will want to be in our gang and we will kick ass over there!!


----------



## GRGirl

Munchkin30 said:


> Well yes one of us has to be next ;) not feeling it here but that's probably the defensive pessimism talking!
> When we all have our bfps we 'll be like the coolest kids in the school over in PAL. Everyone will want to be in our gang and we will kick ass over there!!

Seriously, I already know I'm a cool kid ;) So then everyone will want to be a part of our crew and hang out with us in PAL  lol

Celine- I have a good feeling for you, and I'm thinking it's going to be ok. I know it will! We're all cheering you on!

Penguin- I hope everything goes ok when you go in and you can gear up for an iui.

AFM- so this is gross, but hey, we share all kinds of stuff here, right?! So I go to the bathroom because I couldn't figure out what was wrong- my underwear (knickers for our UK friends  ) was STICKING to me, because I had so much creamy CM. Ugh! It actually grossed me out a bit- I mean TONS. I took an OPK just to see what was up (I know, I KNOW, I have a problem with peeing on things) and it was negative, but a pretty dark negative. Hmm... have no idea what any of that means. Probably nothing. Just thought it was weird.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey lovely ladies, I'm been Mia for the last few days... I'm still of the mindset that I can't allow myself to get excited yet... I did get a '3+ weeks' on a Digi today, I never got that for he last time!

I'm counting down the days, hours, minutes until my six week scan, 29/11/13 @ 8am!

Please Count me in for the PAL group too

Xxxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Celine you probably just overdid it, I have a really good feeling about your pregnancy. It's probably just baby settling in for the next few months.

I am testing in the morning, screw willpower! This is my last go until February I may as well spend my time peeing on sticks! Because I've been so ill DH thinks I'm pg too, so he doesn't mind me testing. I am praying this is not just extreme pms!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sofa - how could it only be a 6 week scan at the end of the month? Wouldn't you be around 8 weeks by then? 

Penguin- am I understanding correctly that you are trying IUI this month? I really hope it works for you! Yay! 

Munchkin - sometimes when you feel the most convinced you're out, you get your BFP. ;) but I will officially feel left behind when you get your BFP as we were among the very first few on this thread. But I still hope you get it this month anyway!! Good luck! 

GR - that is bizarre about so much CM. I hope it means you are knocked up! :).


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - you and I always reply at the same time. Yay! I am so happy you are testing tomorrow! Maybe you and munchkin will get your positives on the same day!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Literati_Love said:


> Sofa - how could it only be a 6 week scan at the end of the month? Wouldn't you be around 8 weeks by then?
> 
> Penguin- am I understanding correctly that you are trying IUI this month? I really hope it works for you! Yay!
> 
> Munchkin - sometimes when you feel the most convinced you're out, you get your BFP. ;) but I will officially feel left behind when you get your BFP as we were among the very first few on this thread. But I still hope you get it this month anyway!! Good luck!
> 
> GR - that is bizarre about so much CM. I hope it means you are knocked up! :).

According to my FF App, I'll be 6w5d on the 20th!


----------



## Anniebobs

Literati_Love said:


> Annie - you and I always reply at the same time. Yay! I am so happy you are testing tomorrow! Maybe you and munchkin will get your positives on the same day!!

Haha I know! I really hope so. Gingers testing again too, hopefully this will be another lucky month.

You're getting to the good bit of your cycle now aren't you? Enjoy it! 

Sofa that scan will come round before you know it :happydance:

Penguin how exciting you're doing iui, must feel good to be doing something different and give yourself every chance you can.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey lovely ladies, I'm been Mia for the last few days... I'm still of the mindset that I can't allow myself to get excited yet... I did get a '3+ weeks' on a Digi today, I never got that for he last time!
> 
> I'm counting down the days, hours, minutes until my six week scan, 29/11/13 @ 8am!
> 
> Please Count me in for the PAL group too
> 
> Xxxx




Literati_Love said:


> Sofa - how could it only be a 6 week scan at the end of the month? Wouldn't you be around 8 weeks by then?
> 
> Penguin- am I understanding correctly that you are trying IUI this month? I really hope it works for you! Yay!
> 
> Munchkin - sometimes when you feel the most convinced you're out, you get your BFP. ;) but I will officially feel left behind when you get your BFP as we were among the very first few on this thread. But I still hope you get it this month anyway!! Good luck!
> 
> GR - that is bizarre about so much CM. I hope it means you are knocked up! :).




Sofaqueen77 said:


> Literati_Love said:
> 
> 
> Sofa - how could it only be a 6 week scan at the end of the month? Wouldn't you be around 8 weeks by then?
> 
> Penguin- am I understanding correctly that you are trying IUI this month? I really hope it works for you! Yay!
> 
> Munchkin - sometimes when you feel the most convinced you're out, you get your BFP. ;) but I will officially feel left behind when you get your BFP as we were among the very first few on this thread. But I still hope you get it this month anyway!! Good luck!
> 
> GR - that is bizarre about so much CM. I hope it means you are knocked up! :).
> 
> According to my FF App, I'll be 6w5d on the 20th!Click to expand...

Ahhh apologies! Typo! Meant to type 20/11/13!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jrepp

GRGirl said:


> Munchkin30 said:
> 
> 
> Well yes one of us has to be next ;) not feeling it here but that's probably the defensive pessimism talking!
> When we all have our bfps we 'll be like the coolest kids in the school over in PAL. Everyone will want to be in our gang and we will kick ass over there!!
> 
> Seriously, I already know I'm a cool kid ;) So then everyone will want to be a part of our crew and hang out with us in PAL  lol
> 
> Celine- I have a good feeling for you, and I'm thinking it's going to be ok. I know it will! We're all cheering you on!
> 
> Penguin- I hope everything goes ok when you go in and you can gear up for an iui.
> 
> AFM- so this is gross, but hey, we share all kinds of stuff here, right?! So I go to the bathroom because I couldn't figure out what was wrong- my underwear (knickers for our UK friends  ) was STICKING to me, because I had so much creamy CM. Ugh! It actually grossed me out a bit- I mean TONS. I took an OPK just to see what was up (I know, I KNOW, I have a problem with peeing on things) and it was negative, but a pretty dark negative. Hmm... have no idea what any of that means. Probably nothing. Just thought it was weird.Click to expand...

I had the same mucus problem yesterday. Let's hope it's a good sign for both of us!



Sofaqueen77 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies, I'm been Mia for the last few days... I'm still of the mindset that I can't allow myself to get excited yet... I did get a '3+ weeks' on a Digi today, I never got that for he last time!
> 
> I'm counting down the days, hours, minutes until my six week scan, 29/11/13 @ 8am!
> 
> Please Count me in for the PAL group too
> 
> Xxxx
> 
> Good luck sofa!! You give me hope!Click to expand...


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> GRGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munchkin30 said:
> 
> 
> Well yes one of us has to be next ;) not feeling it here but that's probably the defensive pessimism talking!
> When we all have our bfps we 'll be like the coolest kids in the school over in PAL. Everyone will want to be in our gang and we will kick ass over there!!
> 
> Seriously, I already know I'm a cool kid ;) So then everyone will want to be a part of our crew and hang out with us in PAL  lol
> 
> Celine- I have a good feeling for you, and I'm thinking it's going to be ok. I know it will! We're all cheering you on!
> 
> Penguin- I hope everything goes ok when you go in and you can gear up for an iui.
> 
> AFM- so this is gross, but hey, we share all kinds of stuff here, right?! So I go to the bathroom because I couldn't figure out what was wrong- my underwear (knickers for our UK friends  ) was STICKING to me, because I had so much creamy CM. Ugh! It actually grossed me out a bit- I mean TONS. I took an OPK just to see what was up (I know, I KNOW, I have a problem with peeing on things) and it was negative, but a pretty dark negative. Hmm... have no idea what any of that means. Probably nothing. Just thought it was weird.Click to expand...
> 
> I had the same mucus problem yesterday. Let's hope it's a good sign for both of us!
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies, I'm been Mia for the last few days... I'm still of the mindset that I can't allow myself to get excited yet... I did get a '3+ weeks' on a Digi today, I never got that for he last time!
> 
> I'm counting down the days, hours, minutes until my six week scan, 29/11/13 @ 8am!
> 
> Please Count me in for the PAL group too
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck sofa!! You give me hope!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you chick!
> I'm checking in on you in the November thread!! Crossing everything for you. I will say the tww after a MC is a strange time, I found myself feeling petrified that I'd get a BFN, and also petrified that I'd get a BFP!!
> 
> XxxxxxxClick to expand...


----------



## garfie

Lit - I came here on post 18 so you're not the only who may be left behind:cry:

Good luck ladies lots of testers tomorrow - is it morning yet:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Elizabean

celine said:


> So excited for the poas happening this weekend!

Ahh, me too! Can't wait for some good news!



Jrepp said:


> I poas last night at 4 dpo. Thought I saw a faint line but it dried no line.... Had to give the urge a taste. I'm not going to test for awhile yet.
> 
> Gr and ginger - you aren't out until AF says so. Fingers crossed it's still early.
> 
> Linny - I know what you mean about defensive pessimism. I prefer to be optimistic, but it's hard when the only time you have been pregnant you miscarried

Wow, 4dpo, you must have been super keen to poas! 

Defensive pessimism worked better for me after MC rather than too much optimism... Miscarrying your first pregnancy makes the second so much scarier, because you have only ever had a bad experience, but on the flip side you probably appreciate your symptoms more :flower:



Literati_Love said:


> Annie - I really hope that nausea is an excellent sign.
> 
> Munchkin - when are you testing, Ms 9 DPO? I wish I were able to get pregnant and stay pregnant so easily as well. I never really assumed I could because I've always worried I was infertile. Now I'm wondering if perhaps that's kind of true.
> 
> GRGirl - yeah, I think the m/c is making me so negative and hardened towards life as well. :hugs:

Fingers crossed Annie. Sounds like a good sign to me!

LL, you need some of Linny's statistics, you are still well within "Normal" time TTC. Funnily enough, I always knew I wouldn't be one of those BFP on first try.



celine said:


> Literati_Love said:
> 
> 
> Annie - I really hope that nausea is an excellent sign.
> 
> Munchkin - when are you testing, Ms 9 DPO? I wish I were able to get pregnant and stay pregnant so easily as well. I never really assumed I could because I've always worried I was infertile. Now I'm wondering if perhaps that's kind of true.
> 
> GRGirl - yeah, I think the m/c is making me so negative and hardened towards life as well. :hugs:
> 
> Indeed i guess ive lroved i can get oregnant..but can i stat pregnant? Im going to blurt this out here bcos tbh the first tri just wont get it :( today i dont know if i overdid it or what but i was sweating after cycling the 20-odd mins to fetch my son, exhausted and a little crampy :cry: im so scared. Dh is working from home so hes let me lie down alot since but i keep thinking if its cramps its already over...i know i need to snap out of being so negative, i just feel so scared today. I love my kids but the kast two days the f-ing fours (really thats what they are called) have been doing my nut in, last night i dragged my four year old kicking at me up two flights of stairs...urgh i wont get into that here.
> 
> If only i was as confident as my first two pregnancies.Click to expand...

Celine, the scary feelings are so normal, of course you will worry about things like that. You commented on my thread in 1st tri last weekend- remember how worried I was? the more I think about it, the more I'm sure it was a piece of fabric from my stockings that I had cut out to make extra room in my waist band, but of course I was calling places trying to get an emergency scan and convinced my baby was gone because I had "seen black blobs in the toilet" and my symptoms had gone AWOL for the night... I cried all night and hardly slept. 

Any little thing can set us off, but we need to take a breath and think about things calmly and rationally, and take time for ourselves to relax. 
I hope you feel better soon :hugs: I'm sorry your kids have been horrors too :nope:

Oh yes, I'm keen for the PAL thread, count me in too :thumbup:


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies!

Just a quick one, im in bed! But I found this interesting study for sofa, and for anyone else thinking of having betas done early on....to give you some confidence before initial scan. Scroll towards bottom of page! https://www.squidoo.com/16dpo


----------



## slg76

sorry you are feeling down, Celine :hugs: I don't think you have anything to worry about. I would say that moderate exercise is good for you and the baby. BUT, I totally understand that feeling anything abnormal for you is scary right now. I'm sorry that your pregnancy is stressful; as all of ours will be. 

Sofa-great news that your pregnancy is moving along!! I hope you can take a deep breath and enjoy just for a minute that you are pregnant now. Can't wait to hear about heartbeat. 

I want to be a cool kid!! :winkwink: I'll come over to your new thread ASAP. Just got to tell my body to hurry up and get it right!

AFM-I've had sharp pains near my right ovary for several days now. I remember now that I got these pains for about a week when I was taking Femara to stimulate follicle growth. I think I'm starting to get some creamy CM today. Hoping I'm on my way to ovulating. My OPKs aren't very convincing but that's normal for me. Husband comes home today so we will give it a shot for good measure :winkwink: He told me he's "ready to go" but really that's always the case :haha:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Linnypops said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just a quick one, im in bed! But I found this interesting study for sofa, and for anyone else thinking of having betas done early on....to give you some confidence before initial scan. Scroll towards bottom of page! https://www.squidoo.com/16dpo

Oh my god, thank you! 
:hugs:


----------



## slg76

Interesting. I just don't think that the medical field knows quite as much as they think they do.


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - I know you were definitely among the first on this thread as well. :cry: Sadly, it seems like the pioneers of this thread seem to be taking the longest to conceive. The ones who joined later seem to be able to get pregnant at the drop of a hat. :haha: Oh well...our time will come soon too...I'm quite sure of it! Hang in there! 

Elizabean - I guess maybe stats would make me feel better but tbh they rarely do. *sigh* Oh well. 

Sounds like you had quite the scare a while ago. Are you feeling better now? 

Linny - That's an interesting article, although looks like it'd make me crazy paranoid if I got my levels tested and they were on the low side.

Slg - This is awesome! I bet you're going to ovulate naturally this month and conceive without your injectables! :happydance:


----------



## Elizabean

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Linnypops said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just a quick one, im in bed! But I found this interesting study for sofa, and for anyone else thinking of having betas done early on....to give you some confidence before initial scan. Scroll towards bottom of page! https://www.squidoo.com/16dpo
> 
> Oh my god, thank you!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

wow, that's really reassuring! I didn't get my hcg testeted until 17dpo, but even if I half the number to get an idea of 16dpo it still looks good.


----------



## Elizabean

Literati_Love said:


> Elizabean - I guess maybe stats would make me feel better but tbh they rarely do. *sigh* Oh well.
> 
> Sounds like you had quite the scare a while ago. Are you feeling better now?

Yeah I think it was just the fact that my brain was in PAL overdrive. Saw something in the toilet after a day of few symptoms and convinced myself it was over. The more I think about it the crazier I sound! I'm sure now it was fabric off my stockings or undies. Poor DH had to put up with my insane sobbing all night.


----------



## celine

Ok its 6:40am where i am! Where are those poas-ers?

Thanks ladies for all your sweet words, i think deep down in my heart i know its going to be ok. We have prayed so hard for this baby and feel that we have to have faith and be patient. My scan is only 27 Nov so a long wait ahead. 

Woken this morning with swollen glands in neck, flu like symptoms so maybe it was early flu i was feeling who knows. I bet if i felt no cramps id be worried about that.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well ladies surprise surprise! I'm not sure how well you can see it on the pic but there's definitely a line, i didn't even have to squint. I'm in total shock! I did another IC too and that's positive, a bit fainter but it was my second wee :haha:
At 10DPO we all know i'm not there yet but it's a pretty strong BFP for 10DPO so i'm going to let myself be really really excited (mostly f-ing terrified but also really really excited)


----------



## Linnypops

LL- I get where you're coming from, I was quite worried scrolling through the page myself. But, the majority of women get higher numbers, and lower numbers still had ok to good chances. Not until you get really low does it make a massive difference... I have the original PDF of the study and if you are <30 yrs old the outcome was far far better in the lower numbers. 

Stats aren't for everyone, I get why they're not terribly helpful or could even be detrimental. I'll be a bit more careful from now on tbh, I didn't properly consider before posting if someone may have looked at that and had lower numbers etc. Also, this is a ttc thread so not a terribly helpful thing for most anyway. Sorry girls, I can be a bit of a fanny sometimes. 

On the actual ttc topic, there's a lot of poas action happening today right?


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin!!!!! That is awesome! Happy dances .


----------



## celine

Omg munchkin u cant deny that line, are u sure of o dates?


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine seriously?? Am i sure of ov dates?? :rofl: to the minute ;) I know it's crazy. With my DD i had a bfn at this stage. With my last pregnancy i think it was similar to this at 11dpo. I'll have to look out the pic from that one.


----------



## Anniebobs

Yay munchkin :happydance: that is amazing news! Congratulations and enjoy it! I've already worked out your due date as it's the sand as what mine would be - 22nd July which is little prince George's birthday! 

Enjoy it, the doctors told me there is a slightly greater chance of the pregnancy after mc being a healthy one :hugs: and that is one healthy line for 10dpo!

I'm waiting for dh to get out of the loo before I burst so I can do mine before my nephew gets here, send some of that baby dust my way!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Sending the dust Annie so much dust flying to you. Please let it be a bfp :pray:


----------



## Anniebobs

So I think I should have gone before munchkin, theres no comparison with lines... but there is a line!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Munchkin30

And I can definitely see it!! That's amazing Annie I am stupidly happy for you :happydance: what a day! Are you 10dpo too? Seriously so many congrats! Deep breaths now...


----------



## garfie

Omg - Munchkin - I'm so pleased for you hun :happydance::happydance:

No mistaking that line - 10DPO as well.

Come on Annie - chuck him out the loo:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Wow a bfp explosion in here!


----------



## garfie

Annie - :happydance: :happydance: you as well:flower:

Congrats ladies - how exciting now we need to know what you both did this month - apart from the obvious:winkwink:

Who's next who's next:happydance:

Beautiful rainbows all around:cloud9:

AFM - Nothing happening - still going to go to Dr's on Monday - may as well at least then she can see I haven't Ovulated - or have I????:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Amazing Annie! This is more excitement than I'm used to before 8 am :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Yay I am stupidly happy for you too munchkin!! This feels very different to my chemical, I just knew I must be pregnant! The evening sickness has begun already!

Yay due date buddies :happydance:


----------



## Linnypops

Garfie, annoying, so do they check your hormones to see if you have or not? Is there sonething they can give you to bring on O? X


----------



## garfie

Linny - I used to have no longer than 24 day cycles before my last DNC - this has now stretched to 34 days + with a late O and short LP - so she will take my bloods and then go from there.

Prior to my DNC I had always Od - so she is not sure what changed:wacko: I have had 5m/c so surely I must O:wacko: I am also booked in to have a full u/s at beginning of December - at last a local Dr that is listening:happydance:

I am also down for next cycle to get my FSH/LH tested - to check the quality of my eggs (I'm 42) hopefully I won't need it as I will have a BFP - but not looking likely at the moment:cry:

What stage are you at hun?:hugs:

Can't believe 2 new BFPs on here - maybe it's a lucky thread after all:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

At least you have a plan now Garfie, hopefully you won't need it though :hugs: 

Definitely a lucky thread! I'm just so happy!


----------



## boodley

Annie, Munchkin - congrats! What a great start to the day. 

Don't have time for full post, but quick update - looks like my stronger positive was a faulty test. Took another today and it was really really faint - so seems that I'm definitely not newly bfp, just still working out the old hormone. Off to get beta results and scan shortly, but I know I'm out. Pretty devastated after fooling myself that it was good news - ah well. Maybe next month


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww Boodley :hugs: hope you finally get an ending to your mc at least.


----------



## celine

Boodley how frustrating :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh Boodley what a shame. These things just trick us sometimes. Sorry . Maybe the betas will give you reassurance either way x 
Thanks everyone for the congrats. It all feels a bit unreal. I never really believe I'm pregnant til I'm past my AF due date anyway which is Tuesday but I'm going to be optimistic anyway! Oh is quite nervous I think understandably but probably more excited than the last 2 bfps probably because he knows now how important this is xx

Garfie I'd definitely be wanting some answers now, I really hope you get some soon it's so frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## boodley

Hi ladies - so scan showed 3cm piece of retained tissue. Scheduled for d&c wed. It's my 34th birthday Thursday. Last year was waiting on d&c for my birthday too. Feeling very sorry for myself at this moment. I'll pick up, we'll move on and it'll be ok. But for now, going to indulge the sadness for a while.


----------



## celine

Oh boodley :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh Boodley that's so sad. I think the kindest thing you can do for yourself is allow yourself to be sad for as long as you need. It's the most awful thing to go through. Can you book a fake birthday once all this is over? Like the queen??


----------



## Anniebobs

:hugs: Boodley, just feel as down as you need to right now. Hopefully this will end the horrible limbo you've been in though


----------



## garfie

Oh Boodley - this was not the outcome we were all hoping for you:cry: please allow yourself some time to feel sad - as for the DNC itself I found it wasn't to bad physically it's just the healing process (mentally) that hurts.

I can imagine at the moment it has just brought all those feelings you have tried to move on from right back up to the top (this is natural as well so if you feel like crying/screaming/sitting quietly do it) it will help you heal:hugs:.

Wednesday? could they not schedule it any sooner?:dohh:

Sending BIG :hugs: your way hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## GRGirl

Awww Boodley I'm so sorry :( It's a horrible thing to get your hopes up and then have them dashed :( I'm so sorry. 

Annie and Munchkin- YAYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am seriously so excited for you guys!!!!!!! I am grinning from ear to ear :) It's the next best thing to a BFP for myself!!!!

Afm- not sure what's up, just waiting out the TWW *grrr* trying my hardest not to symptom spot, but I am having some promising symptoms like I did last cycle, so we'll see :) Testing in 6 more days, so I'm hoping I'll join you guys in the BFP wave! :) if not, at least I can live vicariously through the recent BFPs and just keep on going. Still not thinking I did it this cycle, but at least you guys can stick around and help me get through it :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Grgirl I really hope this is your month too :) 

Now ladies I need your advice.... 

My happiness has been slightly replaced by disbelief. I did 2 ICs this morning which were both positive, not super strong but you can see without squinting, but I still don't really believe it. I don't want to get caught in the trap of peeing on millions of sticks, comparing lines and freaking out.

So what do you think a 'sane' person would do testing wise ?? I want to get a digi to see the words but I'm not sure when to do it bearing in mind I'm only 10dpo? And should I do more ICs? If so, when?? 

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## GRGirl

Since HCG usually doubles every 2 days or so I would do it with FMU at 12 DPO on a digi. For sure you know it'll read it by then and if you should want to do more ICs later on, your HCG will be stronger so the line'll be darker= not freaking out so much :)


----------



## celine

If you cant resist do another tomorrow morn and sun morn on ic, save digi for monday, by then you will have at the very least 3 days of lines and they will be getting dark enough to calm your nerves,


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks gr, I'm so glad I don't have to leave this group. It would have been too hard to stay when not ttc but now I don't need to ttc any more :happydance: I am cheering you on to get your bfp this month!

Munchkin I'm in the same mindset. I'm going to do another tesco test at 12dpo then my digi maybe at 14dpo. But I don't know, I might try the digi earlier just to see it in words.

I am praying for healthy sticky babies for us both, lets stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - I agree save your digi for next week - in the mean time use your cheapies:happydance: or have you got any OPKs - something to pee on right:haha:

:haha: just realised we sound like little doggies needing something to pee on all the time:winkwink: seriously though ladies congrats once again and I hope one day soon to join you.

AFM - I'm off to pee on an OPK - see if I can work out my body:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

garfie said:


> Munchkin - I agree save your digi for next week - in the mean time use your cheapies:happydance: or have you got any OPKs - something to pee on right:haha:
> 
> X

Wss^ I'm still gonna be peeing on OPKs! :dohh: May as well use them up, even if it goes tits up I'm not gonna need them for a while.

Garfie I hope your body starts behaving soon!


----------



## Jrepp

Munchkin30 said:


> View attachment 695651
> 
> 
> Well ladies surprise surprise! I'm not sure how well you can see it on the pic but there's definitely a line, i didn't even have to squint. I'm in total shock! I did another IC too and that's positive, a bit fainter but it was my second wee :haha:
> At 10DPO we all know i'm not there yet but it's a pretty strong BFP for 10DPO so i'm going to let myself be really really excited (mostly f-ing terrified but also really really excited)

Congratulations!!!!



Anniebobs said:


> So I think I should have gone before munchkin, theres no comparison with lines... but there is a line!!!!

I see it! YAY!!



boodley said:


> Hi ladies - so scan showed 3cm piece of retained tissue. Scheduled for d&c wed. It's my 34th birthday Thursday. Last year was waiting on d&c for my birthday too. Feeling very sorry for myself at this moment. I'll pick up, we'll move on and it'll be ok. But for now, going to indulge the sadness for a while.

I am so sorry. It must be hard to be moving past something only to have it come back to you again in such a way.



Munchkin30 said:


> Thanks Grgirl I really hope this is your month too :)
> 
> Now ladies I need your advice....
> 
> My happiness has been slightly replaced by disbelief. I did 2 ICs this morning which were both positive, not super strong but you can see without squinting, but I still don't really believe it. I don't want to get caught in the trap of peeing on millions of sticks, comparing lines and freaking out.
> 
> So what do you think a 'sane' person would do testing wise ?? I want to get a digi to see the words but I'm not sure when to do it bearing in mind I'm only 10dpo? And should I do more ICs? If so, when??
> 
> Thanks ladies xxx

I would wait until 12 dpo.


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi guys,
I'm sorry I haven't been around I needed (and still need) a bit of time to myself, everything just getting to me at the moment and I'm so happy for the older BFPs and the newer ones but everywhere I look someones pregnant, had 4 on Facebook within the last week and it's getting me down and things at home for other reasons have become bad. Please don't think I'm not happy because I truly am so happy for you all, if anyone deserves it it's you ladies. You've all been so helpful throughout everything I've been through, the good times and the bad times. You've given me advice and can all relate to me which no one else seems to be able to. I've been on other threads and I've never felt so welcome as I do on this one. 
You've all helped me in your own ways through the toughest moment in my life and I'll be forever grateful for that and I couldn't thank you all enough that when I was on the edge of breaking down someone on here made me smile or laugh and gave me that little bit of hope I needed.
I'm still keeping up to date with everyone so I'll still be lurking around (It not as creepy as it sounds promise!!) but at the moment I've hit the point of break down and I need to make myself better not only for me but Harry which has tried to be a rock for me.
Hopefully I'll become a more active person in this thread soon!

Just an update on me, AF has finally stopped *touch wood* and I'm now seeing what my body does and if it comes back to normal or is still confused. At the moment TTC is taking a seat as my wedding is getting close and a lot needs doing.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh Rachel I totally understand. I had to disappear for a few weeks because my other life was needing more of me and I just couldn't for my own sanity absorb myself in ttc any more. Sorry things have been so hard for you. When is the wedding now? It must be taking over all your time by now! Please stay around, we miss you xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Munchkin30 said:


> Oh Rachel I totally understand. I had to disappear for a few weeks because my other life was needing more of me and I just couldn't for my own sanity absorb myself in ttc any more. Sorry things have been so hard for you. When is the wedding now? It must be taking over all your time by now! Please stay around, we miss you xx

I said I wasn't going to start crying! Thank you so much! The wedding is the 22nd of March next year, about 4 months away so it's getting crazy now. Aww thank you! I miss being around that's why I make sure to read what's going on with everyone else :') xx


----------



## Munchkin30

It is really hard wishing people the best but watching bfps and thinking 'why isn't it me??' The great thing about this thread is that everyone totally understands and genuinely cares but it's good to take some time out sometimes x


----------



## garfie

Rachel - Ooooh not long until the wedding now - can you believe I arranged mine from when he asked me via text:haha: until the big day in under 6 months - so don't stress hun enjoy because before you know it - you will be a Mrs:happydance:

Of course we understand other things get in the way - it's called life:winkwink: we all have commitments but that's what makes this group of ladies so different to other threads as they fully understand that we all need time out sometimes:hugs: and that it is okay to go mia - from time to time it just means you have sooooooo much to catch up on when you pop back in:haha:

So keep popping in from time to time letting us know how the wedding plans are going and if you have changed into bridezilla or not (I did a few times):haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, congratulations to Munchkin and Annie! You must both be so thrilled. Annie - I am happy you don't have to take a break from us now. 
Munchkin - it finally happened for you! Thanks for being understanding of us pathetic non pregnant people. 

Rachel - I totally understand your feelings. :hugs: I am sorry you are feeling so low! I hope a short break will help to revive you. Tbh I could use a short break as well because I am feeling more and more like a failure as these BFPs keep coming in, but unfortunately I am far too addicted so can't tear myself away for more than a day. Good luck with all the wedding planning. 

AFM - feeling really down today. But I booked a 90-minute massage for tonight and am just goin to indulge myself silly this weekend because it's the long weekend. Might buy some new boots tomorrow! 

Congrats again to the BFPs! 

Boodley - I am SO sorry for your disappointing and disheartening news. I am sure you are feeling really down right now. :hugs: hang in there.... You are on your way to a full recovery and new BFP soon!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks literati. I know how hard it is but you can't give up, yours might be the next announcement and at least now a barren old trout like me has managed to get duffered it shows anyone can do it :rofl: enjoy the pampering and just feel good about yourself and your life, it WILL happen. This is the 4th cycle for me post mc and it's felt like forever but actually it's not long in the grand scheme and we're so lucky to be able to get pregnant at all.

By the way,Today everything I write on here feels like tempting fate :doh: I'm not sure where my head is at the moment!!


----------



## Linnypops

ah Boodley, what a sh**er. Sorry to hear that, but thank god they found it! At least now there's going to be a resolution and you can feel some reassurance when ttc again? Hope it all goes smoothly.

Munchkin - I can't give much advice because I was exactly the same, I thought there must be a mistake! I think it's normal to doubt the result, and to want to keep testing? I guess just use the same time and same type of test each day to avoid stress you don't need? 

RachelLynda - Totally understandable love, you've got a wedding to prepare for :) Hope it all goes well, and can't wait to see you back on the bandwagon ;) X

LL - You deserve that massage! And new boots - Hell yes! Self-care is a great tonic. I bet you'll feel brand new afterwards, or anyway you'll be well relaxed and wearing fancy boots....that's always a start X

Afm, i'm off to see my ma and little neice this weekend, I can't wait to see her. I hope you all have great weekends. X


----------



## RachelLynda

*Munchkin* - I've said that to Harry and he keeps saying 'it'll happen when it's meant to' which I know it's the smart thing and the right way to look at it but then I think 'But why can't it be meant to now?!' 

*Garfie* - Harry proposed where my Dad proposed to my Mum, well technically he proposed when we walked into the store and he asked me which one I'd want if I could pick and I showed him and he said 'Oh right ok' then got his card out :dohh: He said that and I quote 'There's not a chance I would have picked right you change your mind every time we go into a different shop' Oopp :blush: I try not to stress but then I seem to go from 0 to 100 in 5 seconds haha! There already is, I thought right I'll take a few day away from BnB.. I was gone 2 days and there was already 5 new pages on here :haha: I did to Harry's friend he made a joke about the wedding and I just looked at him as if I was about to cause some serve bodily harm and after he left he text Harry to say he was scared of me :rofl: I laughed for a good 5 minutes straight hehe. 

*Literati* - I'm addicted too that's why my 4 days away (it was until the end of the week and while back turned into 2 day :dohh: ) Sorry you're feeling down too :( I'll still be herewith you drinking caffeinated my tea and jumping on a trampoline (not together of course!) while everyone else is looking at a trampoline in jealousy and is drinking boring decaffeinated tea! Has to be a silver lining right? ;) 

xx


----------



## boodley

Hi ladies, thank you all for the support - it means a lot. On my way home here with box of lindor chocolate & bottle of red wine. I like the idea about the second birthday - might just do that! I know this isn't the end of the world, and hopefully it'll make for better conditions for next cycle. Meanwhile, can I join in the trampoline jumping & caffeine drinking party??


----------



## Anniebobs

Rachel I'm so sorry you're feeling down but hopefully trampolining and proper tea drinking will cheer you up :hugs:

Literati that massage sounds perfect, enjoy your weekend.

Linny have a great time with your niece! Does she know she'll be getting a new little cousin soon?

Boodley have an extra glass for me! I got very drunk very easily waiting for my d&c but it really helped me sleep.


----------



## RachelLynda

Boodley - Come along! Might throw a few stronger drinks in there too just to sweeten the deal ;) 

Annie - Thank you! I miss my trampoline now :( 

x


----------



## Munchkin30

Ooh ladies your party sounds ace! Stick on some goats cheese and Brie and pate and I'm definitely jealous! Off out with my friend in a bit. She's my hear dryers and knows everything so I told her before oh so at least I don't have to fake drink! Although if this turns out to be a chemical and I've missed out on wine on one of my only nights out of the year I'll be really grumpy! In fact being secretly preggers during Christmas and new year could be tricky for a wino like me. The first lime and soda will give the game away straight away!! X


----------



## GRGirl

Awww Boodley- I'm so sorry (again) but I want that wine and chocolate!!! lol I've cut down on my caffeine (used to be a FIEND) and now I'm not even really doing much chocolate (watching my weight for the wedding) so EAT SOME FOR ME!!! And I want to be in on the trampoline party!

LL- that sounds so awesome! I had a massage once and it was heaven. I am normally a HUGE fan of shoes/boots (ok, and makeup, and books, and... :eyeroll: ) but we're saving to buy a house in the Spring, so I've been restraining myself. I want a new pair of riding boots badly.

Rachel- The wedding is getting close! Are you getting nervous?! Mine is 01.25.2014 (or I guess it would be 25.01.14 for you ;) ) and I am sending my invitations out on Monday, so I'm getting excited! It'll just be a small thing, probably about 50 people, but I still can't wait. We have awesome food/booze planned for everyone and we're going to Mexico on our honeymoon.

Garfie- I have no life. What is this life you speak of?! ;) lol I get super bored at work so I'm on here.

This weekend DS and I are pretty much alone (DF is a software engineer and he's working with a charity this weekend that designs programs/websites for small businesses for free). DF will be there for breakfast tomorrow and Sunday but that's it, so I'm excited to hang out alone. He's very much a little "guy's guy" so I know he will miss DF tons, but I'm excited to cuddle him and play trucks with him and run around outside. Hopefully it'll take my mind of TTC.


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley - I am so sorry that I forgot to address that you are yet again awaiting/undergoing a d&c around your birthday. I know how you feel. I had not miscarried yet on my birthday, but I had had some spotting and I was so scared. We went for supper and then I got so paranoid that something I ate would kill the baby and I cried and cried. Then 4 days later I found out I was miscarrying on the day that my best friend and I were celebrating our birthdays together. When I got home that night from the hospital, I put my birthday gift in a bag on the floor by my bed and now almost 4 months later it is still in its bag on the floor in that exact same spot. I still haven't gone through it because it makes me too depressed. I don't even remember some of what she bought me because I can't bear to look. One of the gifts was a stuffed animal for my baby, so it makes me extra sad. So, long story short, I know how awful and unfair it is to go through such a sad time on your birthday. :hugs: enjoy that wine and chocolate though... You deserve it!


----------



## Jrepp

> 1DPO: Major cramps and muscle twinges extending from my right hip to my pubic bone. There were also a few twinges on my left side
> 
> 2DPO: Slight ache with occasional twinges in right side, very light pink tint on toilet paper this morning, boobs slightly tender at times
> 
> 3DPO: still achy in lower abdomen. Hopefully it's the little eggy making its way down the tube. Boobs increasingly tender and had a dream I got my husband shot in the head and killed when I begged him to take me to the hospital because my belly hurt....... Vivid? I think so!
> 
> 4DPO: The twinge type cramps that I had over the weekend seem to have mellowed. I have only gotten a few today that stopped me in my tracks. I did pinpoint the pain to have started where my ovary would be and tracked it down my fallopian tube! My boobs are increasingly tender and I have had a mad case of farts today but I'm not sure if it is anything because I had chili for dinner last night. My lower back hurts and I have been very grumpy all day long. I had another really vivid dream last night about moving and falling down the stairs and having to go to the doctor to see if my baby was ok. That's the second night in a row that I have had a dream about being pregnant, and I never dream I'm pregnant. I also had some acidic liquid burps this morning that weren't very appealing.
> 
> 5DPO: mild cramping in my uterus, but no twinges near my hips anymore, cranky, tired, still a lot of creamy mucus and the third vivid dream in a row. My boobs are kinda sensitive but they don't hurt at all otherwise. Besides that, I almost threw up at the grocery store when my husband and I walked by some cheese (which coincidentally is the same cheese I threw up all over when I had my chemical).
> 
> 6DPO: yet another vivid dream. I actually woke up crying from this one. Temp dropped a little from 98.02, to 97.89. Gassy, bouts of nausea, right breast somewhat sensitive, cranky, slight cramping in abdomen and still have creamy mucus. I also noticed that my cervix has not dropped since ovulation. I'm still exhausted and my lower back hurts.

Yep, yep and yep. Same things on the same day 2 months in a row! Only temp dropped from 98.35 to 98.11 today. Will this be another positive month or just my body copying itself?

On another note, after being punched in the uterine area yesterday by a student, and being punched in the thigh by him today I am seriously considering getting some sort of protective armor for myself lol. Seriously though, really nervous about being pregnant around these kids.

How is everyone else?


----------



## apple_20

Oh congrats to you newly preggers it really made me smile (and only a tiny bit jealous) 

Boodly I had 2 d&cs it's horrible thinking you've got through it (physically) only to find you've got to go through it again. You will defo have a clean slate after this one. After my second my levels dropped fast and I felt back to my self quicker. I hope it all runs smoothly.


----------



## penguin1

Munchkin and Annie- Yay! Congrats! Hoping for darker lines and a little more relaxation!

Boodley- Im so sorry hun. Hope they get that out and you can begin to move on nicely.

AFM- Went to the dr today and have a large cyst on my left ovary. Measured 22 mm. Very large and probably what is causing my abdominal pain. Poo. Dr says no meds this month until it subsides to at least 15 mm. Super bummed and looks like I'm out this month unless a miracle happens. I was totally looking forward to my iui but maybe I can have a stress-free month anyway and enjoy thanksgiving. 

Talking to some other co workers of mine and what do you know? More ppl that I know with issues conceiving. One ended up adopting and still no bb of their own. It is way more common than I originally thought. 

Im so happy for all the preggers in our group but I am with the others on being jealous and living vicariously through them!


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh penguin sorry about the cyst and being out for this month already. Just enjoy being off this month and then come back all guns blazing for a Christmas bfp!


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp the symptoms are very promising! When are you testing?


----------



## Munchkin30

Penguin sorry about the cyst, at least you know what the pain is now. But having to wait a month is forever :( 
Are you booked in for IUI? Have you had it before? That's exciting!! 
JRepp i agree those signs sound good!
AFM i did another ic and i think it's a teeny bit darker, although it took forever to come up, it was a heartstopping 5 minutes!


----------



## penguin1

as soon as I get back on the meds and everything looks promising I can do the iui. no I've never had to done before. I will definitely be ready next month!


----------



## Munchkin30

penguin1 said:


> as soon as I get back on the meds and everything looks promising I can do the iui. no I've never had to done before. I will definitely be ready next month!

Wow that is exciting, it's meant to be pretty succesful! Something to really look forward to x

AFM i've bought a digi and clearblue plus ready for tomorrow and if they're both positive i am going to get excited and change my ticker and everything. I'm so determined to enjoy this pregnancy however long it lasts. :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Anniebobs said:


> Jrepp the symptoms are very promising! When are you testing?

I hope so. I don't know when I'm going to test. Two weeks from o would be at the one month mark of my second miscarriage. I'm kind of waiting to see what my temps are going to do. They dropped from 98.35 to 98.11 yesterday and down to 98.06 today. I would like them to go up again.



Munchkin30 said:


> Penguin sorry about the cyst, at least you know what the pain is now. But having to wait a month is forever :(
> Are you booked in for IUI? Have you had it before? That's exciting!!
> JRepp i agree those signs sound good!
> AFM i did another ic and i think it's a teeny bit darker, although it took forever to come up, it was a heartstopping 5 minutes!

Thank you. Have you tried and frer?


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks JRepp are you 7DPO now? fingers crossed this will be it!
I have only taken 3 IC's so far but i bought a double back with a clearblue plus and a clearblue digi today to take tomorrow. 
Why do you say frer? I've still got time to get back to the chemist!!


----------



## Jrepp

Munchkin30 said:


> Thanks JRepp are you 7DPO now? fingers crossed this will be it!
> I have only taken 3 IC's so far but i bought a double back with a clearblue plus and a clearblue digi today to take tomorrow.
> Why do you say frer? I've still got time to get back to the chemist!!

I am 7 dpo today. Here's to hoping :happydance::happydance:

I asked about the frer because I remember you saying you took some ic's and thought the frer would give you a more solid line. But, the digital will work too :happydance:


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh i just had a glimpse in first tri and it's really scary. Lots of ladies talking about fears of mc, or just finding out they've miscarried. I've spent both first tris in there and i remember it being horrid and scary. I think i'm just going to steer clear and stay here!


----------



## celine

Yea there is alot of that in first tri atm, its either that or posts about telling the fam at 6 weeks..


----------



## Munchkin30

Well considering it's about 100 pages since i last did a list i think it's high time for a new one!!

I have been out of the loop though and there are new ladies as well as new situations for the 'old' ladies so can you PLEASE PM me with your cycle details and anyone else's you know.. It would be a massive help.

Thanks all xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - I am so sorry about your cyst and that it is delaying you another month. What a bummer! Just to feed my own hypochondria - can you describe your abdominal pain so I can see if I should be worried that I have one as well? Is it normal that they get smaller on their own? Did they have a reason for this cyst? I am glad you should be able to do IUI next month and I hope it works! 

Munchkin - Yay for a darker IC. Can't wait to hear what came up on the digital. :happydance: I messaged you my details. 

I remember the first tri forum being terrifying as well. Isn't it ironic that the problem-free first tri forum is scarier than the TTC After a Loss thread? I'm glad you feel safe here.


----------



## celine

Geez there are alot of recent losses in first tri :( i never posted my losses there, it just felt odd and i didnt want to get anyone down.


----------



## penguin1

Literati_Love said:


> Penguin - I am so sorry about your cyst and that it is delaying you another month. What a bummer! Just to feed my own hypochondria - can you describe your abdominal pain so I can see if I should be worried that I have one as well? Is it normal that they get smaller on their own? Did they have a reason for this cyst? I am glad you should be able to do IUI next month and I hope it works!
> 
> Munchkin - Yay for a darker IC. Can't wait to hear what came up on the digital. :happydance: I messaged you my details.
> 
> I remember the first tri forum being terrifying as well. Isn't it ironic that the problem-free first tri forum is scarier than the TTC After a Loss thread? I'm glad you feel safe here.


Thanks literati! My pain was in the front of my abdomen, almost all the way across on both sides. Sharp stabbing pains and aching. You probably don't have to worry, it is caused by hyper stimulating the ovaries. Since I have been on fertility meds for the last 2 months on high doses of femara it is very common. I had several of them when i did my shots. They do go away on their own. Sometimes can rupture and cause some bleeding. I didn't take anything or have bleeding when I did my shots. They do go away on their own and the dr says people can get pregnant even with the cysts. I cannot wait til next month but I am not going to be too optimistic. My coworker who adopted after trying for a while, had 6 iuis with no results.


----------



## slg76

Penguin--I had the same thing happen to me with a huge cyst on my ovary. Dr. said no meds that month. That was the month I got a BFP!! Just saying.....


----------



## penguin1

I hope that's the case for me! I'd love to get off the meds and be able to try on our own again. It's happened before! Thanks!


----------



## Munchkin30

That would be ace! Are you going to try anyway even without the iui this month?


----------



## Munchkin30

Well I'm pretty impressed with that for 12DPO! I promise that's the last BFPs I'll post but I'm so amazed it's finally happening.... Thanks ladies for all you support, however long this pregnancy lasts I couldn't have done it without you :blush::hugs:


----------



## Anniebobs

Yay munchkin it's so great to see those words! Congratulations again!


----------



## celine

Loverly digi munchkin! And loverly ticker, i so regretted not putting a ticker the last two times so thats why i have mine out :)


----------



## slg76

Congratulations Munchkin!! I'm so happy for you. We haven't crossed paths much here but I know you have tried hard for this little one. Thank you so much for starting this wonderful thread full of such supportive women :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks celine and slg. Yes I've worked hard for it but so has everyone else. With the ticker I figure even if it does end badly I'll still want to acknowledge I was pregnant and I want to make the most of it whilst it's here! I'm surprisingly happy about stuff today but I wish time would speed up. I'm not even 4 weeks and I'm impatient already :rofl:


----------



## celine

I wish time would speed up so i could see everyone on this thread with rainnow bfps! I hope before the first rainbow is born we will all have had those bfps xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Definitely! Who's the first rainbow? Is it itsawonder?? 

I've just spent the past two hours disinfecting everything, I even cleared out the fridge which I promise you was a massive job! OH and DD have both got tummy bugs and I just can't have one at the moment so cleaning is my way of taking control. I also put my lunchtime eggs back in to make sure they wereng at all runny and I am continuously washing my hands at the moment and I've not had a drop of caffeine since the bfp. If I do everything by the book then if anything gies wrong I'll know it wasn't anything I've done. 
How is everyone else today? Don't forget to message me for the list if you haven't already :) xxx


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats munchkin!


----------



## celine

I think it is IAW then Elizabean? Well done munchkin im trying to cut thr caffiene but refuse to give up my coffee in the morning, ive switched to decaf in the afternoons as our fancy coffee machine can make decaf cappucino, i think it tastes aweful nut im getting used to it now.

I have flu so im coughing and snotty and utterly feeling sorry for myself! I really did eant to be the picture of health but tbh since i cant taste a damn thing (probably why the decaf isnt bad) ive been scoffing ben and jerrys at night and tonight we are having a cheese fondue!

Hubby leaves Tuesday for USA so we just have tomorrow where he will help me to a massive shop in the am getting heavy stuff like milk etc. i vow when he is gone to be healthier bcos its easier, ill eat after the kids and can have small healthy portions (yeah right)


----------



## slg76

when I was pregnant in Sep. my daughter/husband caught two viruses and I didn't catch either. I attribute it to my prenatals and all the extra healthy food I was eating. I hope you stay healthy, Munchkin!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey lovely ladies, 
So I'm 5w2d today and tbh I'm Afraid to leave this thread.... I feel safe here iykwim! 
I'm subscribed to this thread, and 'Hoping in November' which Jrepp looks after! 

I just don't feel at ease going anywhere else, I had a nose around first Tri, and it just isn't for me, and I can't bring myself to join the PAL forum yet! I'm suppose I'm in limbo for now! 

Can I wait out here until we all have our BFPs and we could move together?

xxxxxxx


----------



## slg76

I can only speak for myself but I'm not bothered at all by having all you bfp ladies here. After all, it means that there is success in our situation :)


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - I love a good cheese fondue! My eating seems to be slightly out of control atm! Normally I'm very healthy, right now I can't get enough sugar though :/ I'm sure our bodies know what's best! :)

I keep going into and out of the July thread on first tri, but it's making me feel inadequate hehe. I am nowhere near as sick or whatever.


----------



## Linnypops

When's the next round of poas coming up? X


----------



## penguin1

Munchkin30 said:


> That would be ace! Are you going to try anyway even without the iui this month?

Heck yeah! Still got about 5 opks left from before medication.


----------



## garfie

Penguin - How is the pain from the cyst - hope it's not to sore. I can still remember the pain of one I had in my late 20's and OMG how sore - not sure if it was because mine ruptured though :dohh: so please keep an eye on it:hugs:

Linny - I'm not in the next stage of POAS - I will be in the round after:flower:

Slg - I second what you say - I'm happy to see all the BFPs around - only on this thread though:haha:

Sofa - Why would you go anywhere else? - we are here to hold your hand and cheer you on until the end when your rainbow is born:happydance:

Celine - Try some cool boiled lemonade for your cold - I swear by it:flower: hope you feel better soon. How long does hubby go away for?:hugs:

Munchkin - I don't blame you being cautious - but just be careful you don't overdo it - and we all know miscarriages are NOT our fault:hugs: make sure you get plenty of rest:hugs:

AFM - My temp has gone up a little - but not sure if that's due to a really late night and a glass of wine:blush:

So tomorrow I am going to the hospital and having my CD21 blood test - I have decided:happydance:

I am also at work again tomorrow - so I may not get on here much:wacko:

Who's up next to POAS?:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey Garfie - hopefully the blood test will give you some answers, or just reassurance! The cooled boiled lemonade sounds great, is it like lemonade you buy fizzy in a bottle or am i being dum??
Sofa and Linny i'm not going anywhere either. I love it here and we've got to take everyone with us when we go :) 

AFM i'm feeling really icky tonight. OH's tummy bug seemed to just be diarrhoea and burping a lot but not feeling sick so i'm praying it's not that and is some lovely pregnancy nausea. I was cooking cauli cheese and the smell of the cauli cooking was making me wretch!! I'm also peeing a lot but my boobs aren't hurting as much as i'd like. I'm looking forward to not peeing on anything in the morning after my testathon the past few days. I'm now wondering though when i should be guaranteed a 2-3 on the clearblue digi? I got one at 13dpo with my DD but i don't want to scare myself by trying to early. I haven't even ordered them yet though so i can't randomly pee on them too early!! 

Thanks ladies waiting for their BFPs for not wanting us to leave, i couldn't leave anyway this is MY THREAD!! :rofl: I do feel the need to obsess over my symptoms and tests though, just remember i'm definitely not moaning about symptoms the more the better. If i'm p***sing anyone off or being insensitive please please let me know xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Yay! Those pregnancy tests look great for 12 DPO! Woohoo! :happydance: I don't blame you for being extra cautious about everything (but in all your disinfecting make sure you're using gloves and not breathing in a bunch of fumes!). I hope you don't catch that stomach bug at all. I am sure your queasiness is just from lovely morning sickness, which is great! 

Celine - So sorry you're sick! :hugs: I hope you feel better soon. I am glad you have a ticker on here and are trying to enjoy every minute. I can't give up my morning cup of coffee either!

Sofa - Of course you can stay here. We want to see everyone all the way. 

Garfie - Yay, I am glad you're getting the cd21 test. I think it is kind of necessary in your case! I hope your temp rise is not a fluke. 

Linny - Sorry you feel intimidated by the July pregnancy thread. Lots of people don't experience bad (or any!) morning sickness during pregnancy and still have totally healthy babies, so I wouldn't worry too much.

AFM - CD10 and I still haven't had a spot of fertile CM. That is pretty unusual for me. I must be going to ovulate a bit later this month. Of course I am already feeling paranoid that maybe something is off since I had such an easy AF and now maybe I'm not going to ovulate at all. Why do I freak myself out so much? :wacko:


----------



## Munchkin30

OK so this is just the first draft of 'the list'. If i've missed you out i'm soooo sorry please PM me with a suitable telling off and punishment, and if i have your dates wrong or you have more info PM me and i'll amend it!

Penguin CD6 (ish!)

Literati CD10 cycle 4

Rachellynda CD11

Garfie CD21

GRgirl 6DPO

Jrepp cd 25, and 8dpo cycle 0

Gingerwhinger 13DPO

Boodley 16DPO

Itsawonder BFP 10+4

Elizabean BFP 9+4

Celine BFP 6+4

Linnypops BFP 5+5

Sofaqueen BFP 5+2

Munchkin BFP 3+6

Anniebobs BFP 3+5

3 Minions??

Apple??

Sig76??

Arabelle??

Again please message me with amendments and additions. TBH my mind isn't on the job today!!

Love you all xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati my CM varies from month to month, could be to do with diet or the amount of fluids you're drinking? I could never judge ov fronm CM as it was always different days. Drink loads of water and take some evening primrose oil and see what happens. Sure it'll be fine xx


----------



## Jrepp

Munchkin - what is cycle 0? 

Tbh: I would be more upset if the ladies that have gotten a bfp left for another thread. I know that some of our paths have just crossed, and paths with others have been crossing for the last 5 months, but I definitely feel the support from you ladies. 

Munchkin - you can make your own safe for pregnancy disinfecting wipes very easily using half a paper towel roll (I cut a package of brawny paper towels to make two smaller toilet paper sized rolls) 2 cups war water, 2 tablespoons of liquid dish detergent and 1/2 cup of rubbing alcohol. Mix the liquids together and then pour over the half paper towel roll in an airtight container. Let it soak for 5 minutes and then pull out the cardboard. Start the roll from the inside and viola

Celine - I'm sorry you are sick. I hope you feel better soon

Garfie - what is the 21 day test?

Linny - my sister had absolutely no nausea when she was pregnant with my nephew. She had a very easy pregnancy. This time however, she is very sick.

Literati - when do you normally ovulate? It's possible that you will ovulate later, especially if your stressed

As for me: I'm 8 dpo today. If I hadn't miscarried last month, AF would be due today. My temp went back up a little bit from 98.06 to 98.13. It's not triphasic yet, but I know that not all charts are triphasic. I have been getting little twinges all week on the right side of my pubic bone. My vivid dreams have continued but are a lot less frightening than they were last month. I have woken up nauseous the past few days. 

I have been feeling slightly down since yesterday when my husband told me he doesn't think that I'm pregnant. I want so badly to give him a family, and to hear him say that he doesn't think I was successful this month after failing last month was crushing. I know that it's still early, and who knows what's in store..... I just am not a patient person!


----------



## Munchkin30

Jrepp sorry you're feeling down but thanks for saying you want us to stay! Cycle 0 is the first cycle after mc, cycle 0 because it often isn't a proper normal cycle, unless you're celine :haha: 
Your husband might just be stopping you getting your hopes up and him from getting his hopes up too? It's hard though but he doesn't know what's going on in your body, I hope you get your bfp just to spite him ;)


----------



## Munchkin30

When are you testing by the way?


----------



## Jrepp

Oh I see, does the ticker start over if you miscarry again?

My hubby isn't the type of person to get his hopes up about anything, he was just voicing his opinion. I hope I get a positive just to spite him. 

I don't know when I'm going to test. 14 days would be the 16th (the day I miscarried). I'm to the point now that I don't want to know early and then have something happen, but I want to know early to maybe prevent anything bad from happening. I'm kind of watching my temps to see if they jump again like they did last month. If they jump ill test 4 days after that, if they don't jump I'll probably wait until the 18th. 

Is it possible for temps to slightly dip and then go back to where they were and still get a bfp? I.e. my temps went from 98.35 to 98.11 to 98.06 and back up to 98.23.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes definitely, they're no where near down to the coverline and it could be an implantation dip!? I think about 12% of pregnant charts have a triphasic pattern so don't count yourself out if it's not xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Haha, well I always get the most worried right before something good happens, and sure enough I just had a HUGE glob of watery/egg-whitey CM so I think I should be fine. I'm just used to it usually started on CD9 instead. 

I think you missed Linnypops on your list. She is pregnant as well but not sure how far along.

Jrepp - I normally ovulate between cd12-14 but i did have some good CM just a couple hours after I posted this, so I assume I should still ovulate in normal time - just probably not as early as cd12 (which is probably a good thing)!

Sorry to hear you are feeling down. What your husband thinks is just a hunch and doesn't have any basis in reality. You could still very well be pregnant! And I hope you are. :)


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. I'm not counting myself out until AF comes. 

Literati - that's great that you are going to o on time! I hope this is your month


----------



## Elizabean

Big HUGE congratulations Munchkin and Annie! Wow, so happy for you both!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Boodley, I'm sorry about your news, but I'm glad an end is in sight for you. I had retained tissue after my MC which prior scans didn't pick up. It ended up leaving me naturally, a week after I thought it was all finished, and in 2 hospital visits they didn't pick it up, so of course I was terrified when it did finally pass as I had no idea to expect it. I'm sorry you had to go through that but for even longer. 
I like the idea about a queen style second birthday. How about one in summer?:flower:

Penguin, I'm sorry about the cyst but I hope you enjoy your relaxing month- hopefully you will get a nice surprise BFP out of it!

Literati, fingers crossed for you. Maybe an "odd" cycle will bring good news in the end? You never know :winkwink:

Jrepp, your hubby is probably hoping to make you feel better in case AF does come. Unless he has some notable expertise though, don't feel that you have to believe him!

AFM, we got our house keys on Friday night and spent the weekend painting (well, DH did most of it), I cleaned out drawers and cupboards etc. Our renters had painted most of our house red and yellow (without permission :dohh: it looks like mcdonalds!) so that was pretty annoying, red paint is hard to cover up even with multiple coats! 

Another VERY VERY VERY annoying thing is that my blasted mother in law (who grates on me at the best of times) blabbed about the baby in front of a friend of mine who didn't know about it. Very frustrated. My friend was about 4 feet away, so I'm sure she heard. She also looked at me, looked and my belly and smiled. I stormed off. So cranky with MIL who I'm sure never even realised why I was annoyed. She certainly didn't apologise. Friend is not the kind to gossip per se, but I'm sure our news will be out before I get to 12 weeks. So upset as I was looking forward to telling everyone myself.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Elizabean. Everything will work out how's its supposed too in the end. I'm still pretty upbeat as I know what I'm feeling.

I hope you keep your renters deposit for all the work you had to put in. Your mother in law definitely shouldn't have said anything about you expecting, and you have every right to be upset. You could pull your friend aside and explain to her that you weren't ready for anyone to know yet and ask her to please not tell anyone else. If she is a true friend she will keep your secret.

I can remember how annoyed I was at work the other day when someone asked me how my pregnancy was going. The only person at work I told was my partner teacher, so she had to have blabbed to the whole school. Unfortunately when I miscarried she neglected to pass that information along to anyone else, so I'm sure there are 20 or so teachers who think I'm still pregnant (I did get a projector for the classroom out of it though)


----------



## Elizabean

Jrepp said:


> Thanks Elizabean. Everything will work out how's its supposed too in the end. I'm still pretty upbeat as I know what I'm feeling.
> 
> I hope you keep your renters deposit for all the work you had to put in. Your mother in law definitely shouldn't have said anything about you expecting, and you have every right to be upset. You could pull your friend aside and explain to her that you weren't ready for anyone to know yet and ask her to please not tell anyone else. If she is a true friend she will keep your secret.
> 
> I can remember how annoyed I was at work the other day when someone asked me how my pregnancy was going. The only person at work I told was my partner teacher, so she had to have blabbed to the whole school. Unfortunately when I miscarried she neglected to pass that information along to anyone else, so I'm sure there are 20 or so teachers who think I'm still pregnant (I did get a projector for the classroom out of it though)

I was so shocked by MIL's comment that I didn't even do anything! I hope my friend will understand that it isn't common knowledge yet and will keep it quiet. I only have 2 and a bit weeks to go! I just want to keep it under wraps until then!

How awful of your colleague! You poor thing having to tell people about your mc, when you didn't even want them to know about the pregnancy to start with.

Regarding the paint, I don't think the real estate even twigged that it was a different color, so no recourse on their bond payment :wacko: We were going to paint it anyway but their extra handy work just makes it that bit harder!


----------



## slg76

LL my CM has been very little this month. Some months I get plenty but I don't know for sure if that correlates with the months that I O on my own. I did get a little two days ago and we DTD that day so we will see. Maybe I'm not ovulating yet and I'll get more clear signs in a week or so. This is cycle 0 for me after mc so who knows! My body could be even wackier than usual :wacko: 

I'm feeling more pressure than ever to be pregnant since I got pregnant in August. I guess I feel like now I'm losing time that I shouldn't be since I "should" be pregnant. Not sure how to put it in words but I feel more anxious about it now than before when in reality I should feel less anxious since I've proved to myself that my body can get pregnant.
Does any of this sound like you are feeling, JRepp?

Munchkin-you got me right on your list. A big fat question mark :haha: I did some research last night and I found a lot of women that said they ovulated after a mc when their hcg was right about 20-30. Mine was right in that range when I think I may have ovulated a few days ago. I still have achey ovaries though. Hmmm???


----------



## Jrepp

Went to the bathroom earlier, and while I am trying not to ss there was a small smudge of brown tinted mucus....possible implantation bleed?


----------



## slg76

Hopefully so Jrepp! My implantation bleed was brown and very little. Nothing like any other bleeding I get.


----------



## celine

Ajrepp that does sound promising! I hope its your bfp just to show hubby, i do understand where ur hubbs is coming from tho cos mine is very much the same.

Slg i understand ur feelings of that pressure to be pregnant, to catch up to where unwere even though thats impossible :( currenly im very aware that im due a week after i found out i was mc, it was such a sad day and also my sons birthday :( it gives me some comfort that around the anniversary of the loss will be edd so i dont want to lose this one.

Elizabean ur mil is aweful, she sounds like mine, mine is a fb stalker of note. She doesnt understand why i dont her to announce on fb that hubby is going to usa ( i think in her mind if itsnot on fb it cant be true) we dont like to announce on fb that ill be home alone cos of stalkers like her! She has said she mc a daughter but now i think she is lying, she lies alot and when we told of her of the first mc she said nothing to me, still hasnt, i said to hubby this tells me she must be kying bcos anyone who has suffered a loss would have alot more sympathy.


----------



## Munchkin30

Elizabean I'm so sorry about your mil, what an idiot! I'd freak out if someone did that to me!! Glad you've only got 2 And a half weeks til your 12 week scan though. Sooo exciting! I loved the 2nd tri xx

Slg sorry about your question mark! How many days are you since your mc? 

Jrepp that is a really good sign, perfect timing for implantation too. Do you ever get spotting in your cycle normally?

Can't believe I forgot linnypops :duh: I'll add her now xx


----------



## Linnypops

Elizabean - Sorry to hear about your mil! What a way to spoil your big surprise...I don't think other people have much of a concept of how vulnerable a time it is emotionally. Nor what a big deal it it to get this far and for everything to be well. But congrats on your 12 weeks coming up soon! :) x

Jrepp - Sorry to hear your previous news leaked out...the last thing any of us needs is word to get around. But - possible IB! Awesome....oh go on, you know you want to symptom spot! 

Afm. Got back from my mums last night, was hard to say goodbye to my neice, she gets very attached and upset when we leave. Hoping to get back down for christmas.


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> Ajrepp that does sound promising! I hope its your bfp just to show hubby, i do understand where ur hubbs is coming from tho cos mine is very much the same.
> 
> Slg i understand ur feelings of that pressure to be pregnant, to catch up to where unwere even though thats impossible :( currenly im very aware that im due a week after i found out i was mc, it was such a sad day and also my sons birthday :( it gives me some comfort that around the anniversary of the loss will be edd so i dont want to lose this one.
> 
> Elizabean ur mil is aweful, she sounds like mine, mine is a fb stalker of note. She doesnt understand why i dont her to announce on fb that hubby is going to usa ( i think in her mind if itsnot on fb it cant be true) we dont like to announce on fb that ill be home alone cos of stalkers like her! She has said she mc a daughter but now i think she is lying, she lies alot and when we told of her of the first mc she said nothing to me, still hasnt, i said to hubby this tells me she must be kying bcos anyone who has suffered a loss would have alot more sympathy.

I'm sorry about your mean old mother in law! It sucks if you don't get along with your partners family.



Munchkin30 said:


> Elizabean I'm so sorry about your mil, what an idiot! I'd freak out if someone did that to me!! Glad you've only got 2 And a half weeks til your 12 week scan though. Sooo exciting! I loved the 2nd tri xx
> 
> Slg sorry about your question mark! How many days are you since your mc?
> 
> Jrepp that is a really good sign, perfect timing for implantation too. Do you ever get spotting in your cycle normally?
> 
> Can't believe I forgot linnypops :duh: I'll add her now xx

I have never had a mid cycle spot before. I am a bit nervous because pre-mc my period would have been here on the 10th and I don't know when it will show post mc. I hope it is!



Linnypops said:


> Elizabean - Sorry to hear about your mil! What a way to spoil your big surprise...I don't think other people have much of a concept of how vulnerable a time it is emotionally. Nor what a big deal it it to get this far and for everything to be well. But congrats on your 12 weeks coming up soon! :) x
> 
> Jrepp - Sorry to hear your previous news leaked out...the last thing any of us needs is word to get around. But - possible IB! Awesome....oh go on, you know you want to symptom spot!
> 
> Afm. Got back from my mums last night, was hard to say goodbye to my neice, she gets very attached and upset when we leave. Hoping to get back down for christmas.

I want too, but I don't want to get excited about something and then AF come......mc hardens people a little I think.

How old is your niece?


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - Yeah, I think you're right about that. No hope, less disappointment etc. I can just imagine us all going into labour in total denial 'I bet it's just gas'.

Edit: My niece is 8 and lives with my mum.


----------



## Anniebobs

I tested with a digi this morning, bfn. Now I'm thinking I'm out. I still have the sore bbs (I'm wearing a bigger bra today to ease it a bit) and nausea is still there but I've had brown tinged cm today so now I think AF will show. I'm also feeling hot which is a pre-AF symptom for me, though it could be because I've been crying because it only started after I took the digi. AF should be here today or tomorrow but going by last month it could be here on Wednesday so there will be a lot of knicker checking this week.

Trying to cling onto the hope that it's just too early, I've had 2 faint positives with my tesco tests (fmu) and the digi was taken with 3mu because I couldn't wait. Oh god I just wish this week would be over already, I'd be devastated if AF shows and don't even know how I'd break it to my husband.


----------



## Linnypops

annie - The digi's have a higher limit than the others though don't they? Clearblue digi doesnt show a + until 50 miU, whereas frer is 25 miU but normally registers even lower. Also the 3mu would be having an effect on it....Fingers crossed for you love! I'm sure it's fine all your symptoms sound good! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Annie even on the box it says if you're testing before AF it has to be FMU. And remember we're still testing REALLY early so please don't panic yet. Try again with FMU tomorrow. If you had a BFP on the Tesco tests that is still a BFP! You're only 13dpo, some people don't get any BFP by now. 

I am sorry though, it would've been so reassuring to see the digi BFP.


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp- I'm excited for you! Sounds super promising!! I think you're a couple days ahead of me, so I'm hoping I might get some IB soon. I had a weird spot of pink-brown (literally just a spot) yesterday at 6dpo but that's too early so I'm discarding it.

slg- I totally get it. I feel like I have to get pregnant again. The pressure is worse on me since the MC. I don't really know how to explain it, either, but I definitely feel more pressure.

Annie- I'm so sorry hun! That happened to me with my MC (which isn't related, so it's a bad example)- I used like 3 or 4MU and couldn't get the CB Digi to say + but I took two other tests at the same time and they were +. FX for you that it was just too diluted. Your symptoms all sound promising.

AFM, I'm in the worst part of the 2WW, 7dpo. Too early to test, but symptoms are there, which could be either the progesterone or I could be pg. Still not feeling very hopeful for this cycle, which makes no sense because we had the BD Marathon and I started having really vivid dreams again on Sat night (and I never have dreams that I can remember, unless I'm pregnant). Sick to my stomach this morning for a few minutes, super emotional, breasts hurt but not as much as last month, etc. I just am not feeling it this cycle. I did last cycle; I just knew. 

And I had the first FB Pregnancy Announcement post that knocked me on my @$$. Close friend of DF's and they weren't trying. Their first turns 1 today and she wanted to wait. I'm happy for her, but I'm feeling a whole flood of emotions that I'm not proud of, like a bit of resentment, jealousy, sadness, etc. She's due a week before when I would have been due with the MC and I just lost it and started crying in the bathroom this morning at work. I so badly wanted THAT baby and yes, we'll try again, and I'll keep trying until we succeed because I don't have another choice, but I so badly wanted THAT child and wanted to be making my own announcement right around now. It just sucks so much!

And I guess I'm on Cycle 0 now since it's the first one after the MC, so anything could be happening (maybe that's why I'm not thinking it worked?)- I might not even have O'ed. Well, pretty sure I did, but still. Guess I will be testing on Friday, but I'm not looking forward to it at all. I was originally going to start Thursday but I just know it will be negative and I don't want to keep seeing it. I have 4 tests I want to use up, so I'll probably do FMU Fri, Sat, Sun, and Mon (the day AF is due). if those don't work, then I know I'm not and it's on to another cycle :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Sig and GRgirl for the first few cycles after mc i felt just like you, feeling this desperation to get back to where i was, and even if i had got pregnant i'd have still felt 'behind'! 
Then i think my second AF came and i cried and cried and finally mourned for my january baby and my '2 year age gap' with my DD. After that i decided i'd already had baby number 2, i just never got the meet them, i was now trying for baby number 3 and didn't need to catch up anymore. It really helped. 

I'm freaking out a teeny bit today because AF is due tomorrow and i haven't tested tomorrow so i've just got a horrid sinking feeling AF will turn up like clockwork and this will all have been a freak phantom HCG surge or a dream :( The perils of early testing eh??


----------



## GRGirl

Aww Munchkin, that made me feel better :) I guess I feel silly feeling so much pressure, but I do. I never wanted a 3 yr age gap and now it'll be closing in on that, and for some reason it makes me feel terrible. I know for certain I never got all my crying out for my July loss and throwing myself back into TTC helped me deal with October's, but it still gives me such a lump in my throat that it physically hurts when I think about it, ya know?! I'm terribly emotional today anyway for some reason and then seeing her FB post just gutted me. I just kept wanting to pout and yell,"It's not FAIR!" but I know that life isn't fair and sometimes it's just like that.

You're so silly *hugs* you are pregnant woman and it's not a random HCG surge ;) I get to live vicariously through you and Celine and Sofa and Linny and Elizabean (although not the MIL issues, no thanks on that  ) until I get to be added on to the list.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks GRgirl. It's just so hard to believe it's real. I think my ticker and all the pregnancy apps on my phone and the photos of the tests are just to make me feel like it's more real but it could be taken away at any moment and that is terrifying. I was really traumatised by the bigger age gap thing but now i'm really really fine with it. 
I started this thread in Toddler and pre school, it really helped... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/toddler-pre-school/2007547-benefits-slightly-bigger-age-gap.html


----------



## arabelle

garfie said:


> AFM - Is there no one out there with wacky cycles wanting to be my cycle buddy - I promise I bring luck (look at Celine :haha:) hoping I have Od otherwise if not I'm not holding out much hope as the seduction techniques didn't last long:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I'll be your buddy garfie! I'm not ttc until I get another period...hopefully in the next week or so, but I don't feel any signs of AF, and usually my boobs are sore by now. Here's some wacky cycle details for you...cycle lengths: 40, 27, 30, 51, 34, 44 then two 5 week pregnancies, one where ov happened on day 20, and one by some fluke on day 15.


----------



## Jrepp

Annie - please don't freak out yet! Your body doesn't need the stress right now. You got lines on 2 previous tests. The digital ones just aren't as sensitive. It took awhile for my positive frer to show positive on a diggi. 

Sig - I feel like I have to get pregnant right away too. Like I have wasted a bunch if time by miscarrying. It seems as if a lot of women fell that way post mc. Thank goodness we found each other for support.

Grgirl- I know exactly how you feel! A friend of mine almost from birth (my dad dated her mom in high school) recently announced that she was pregnant and we would have had the same due date from my first miscarriage in July. Then my sister told our family the same day I did that she was pregnant too. Come to find out she is due the same day I should have been, June 16. I feel like she stole my baby, and I want it back! Every time I look at her, I think why her and not me? Why can she get pregnant without even wanting another one yet and I can't seem to stay pregnant at all? You're right, it sucks!

Munchkin - don't panic, we already know you are pregnant!


----------



## celine

Hi ladies yea i have two friends due one is the day after my edd in Feb, and another the week before my edd in april...it took me a long time to let go and be happy for them, and im not saying that bcos im pregnant, i mean post mc..i thi k it was after the second mc and seeing another friend of mine with a newborn, he is her 5th boy in 8 years! But after that breakdown i started feeling better and better.

About the age gaps that was a tough one for me too, i have 24,5 months between my. First two and so badly didnt want 3 years and now ill have 3 years (remember im due in the week after ds and before dd) and now secretly im happy because ladies ive down the two year age gap...it wasnt fun, for real two in diaper took forever to leave the house. Sure there are benefits but there was some crazy times. Seeing my daughter going thru the terribles twos now im happy to think she will be out of diapers hopefully by the time im due. Also she will understand a bit more that im having a baby, ds def will. When i had dd he didnt give a f, seriously he couldnt be bothered. Now ive seen a classmate of his with his newborn sister snd he is so full of love and kisses for her...what a difference a few years can make.


----------



## garfie

Celine - My boys had a 22 month age gap - a lot of hard work I hear you about the nappies and trying to get out of the house:haha: I guess mine was made a little bit harder as the eldest has autism too so as I put a nappy on - turn my back to get the other one ready - his clothes would be off again:wacko: or and this one was even more fun (for him) I dressed the youngest turned round to get my bag and the eldest one was stripping the youngest:haha: so hmmmmm maybe a bigger age gap will be a bit better - not that I ever expected an 11 year age gap - and that is provided it happens soon:cry:

Arabelle - :happydance: my cycle buddy how are you doing?:hugs:

Munchkin - You are deff pregnant lady - so don't you worry any new symptoms to share:hugs:

Annie - Oh hun those digis are not sensitive at all - when would AF be due or are you late? - did I read correct 3MU?:blush: of course that would be so diluted hun - try again with FMU:hugs:

Gr - Why are you discarding it hun - self preservation? - 6DPO is the ideal time for IB:happydance: Don't allow anyone to pressure you hun you need to grieve for the baby you lost before being able to move on mentally - if you are ready that's fine:hugs:

The first FB announcement is the worst hun - look back a few pages we have all been there BIG :hugs:

Eliz - MIL just don't think - my MIL said at least you have your two boys - wonder if it would have been any different if her daughter had m/cs?:wacko:

JRepp - That sounds like implantation bleeding - oooooh fingers crossed:hugs:

AFM - I have been for my CD21 test - for those of you who don't know it's a blood test (progesterone) as dr's are under the impression all women O on CD14 and have a 28 day cycle. So this test is carried out - should be 7 days past O to check for Ovulation and then in theory your period arrives 7 days later or you get your BFP.

I am sure I haven't Od but now my CM has gone creamy - so who knows this test (results) tomorrow should tell me one way or the other:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ItsAWonder

Took a long weekend away and it looks like quite a lot happened.

Munchkin - congrats, congrats, CONGRATS!!!! AF will stay away tomorrow and your tests look great! What wonderful news :)

Annie - You are early so let's hope that AF stays away for you too! I also saw a line on your test and maybe your HCG just isn't yet high enough for a mid-day digital.

Good luck to those who had some spotting over the weekend as well. Fingers crossed it's implantation bleeding.

Garfie - hope you are about to ovulate and that your test gives you some answers. When do you get the results?

Celine - flu, blech..... hope you feel better soon.

AFM - feeling well. Still really tired and get winded much more easily than normal. Luckily I have not had any vomiting, just upset stomach every evening but that is easy compared to what most deal with. Have my 12 week scan and genetic testing on Nov. 22, so only a week and 1/2 away! If all of that looks good we will begin announcing it to friends and family. (Not on FB though. My close friends and family are people I keep in touch with personally. FB "friends" are people I rarely speak with. They can find out when the baby is born.)


----------



## arabelle

Boodley - I'm so sorry about your news. I hope the procedure goes smoothly and that your body figures things out quickly afterwards. Enjoy all the caffeine and wine you can! I'm drinking two cups of coffee in the morning and thoroughly enjoying them...now I just need some Baileys to add!

Penguin - sorry about your cyst. That must be so frustrating. It's awful when our bodies don't cooperate. Do you have pcos? I know you've taken drugs to help you ovulate, just curious if this is something you've dealt with before?

Annie - I know that this is impossible, but try to take some deep breaths and relax. Waiting for lines to get darker is awful. Fingers crossed that you get a nice dark line tomorrow. I suggest using the same tests, it's the only way to really see if it's the same or changes- it doesn't necessarily mean anything if the line is lighter on a different brand. Was it a clear blue? I hate those tests...but only because other people get beautiful dark lines and I've only ever had faint lines while the frer was dark.

Munchkin - congrats!

Garfie - drs who don't understand cycles, should not be drs! Argh! Is this something you always test? May I ask why? 

AFM - I'm impatiently willing AF to show up, even though she's not due for a week. I have no symptoms of AF but my temps suggest I ovd (8 dpo). This has happened before and left me with a 51 day cycle. I really hope that does not happen again now. Anxious to start ttc again!

Waiting for dr to call with barrage of blood test results... u/s showed ovaries to be "a bit polycystic". Only trouble is that I am clearly ovulating at least sometimes, as two pregnancies. So that is not related to the mcs. I'm hoping blood shows hypothyroid or something equally drug-fixable!

Another round of pregnancy announcements around me. Hubby bounded into a restaurant Friday night with "I have baby news! Guess who's pregnant?!" Due in May, when I was due with mc #1. I just about burst into tears. Was able to keep it to a few drops. He totally did not get that this would be upsetting to me. "What's wrong? What did I say?" Argh! 

Good friend coming to Jamaican wedding for a mutual friend later this month was complaining that her bikinis no longer fit. Then saw on fb that she is wearing maternity clothes...I recognize them from her last pregnancy. I thought that I would be into my second tri in Jamaica. I'm just feeling so defeated this week, and like it will never happen. It's getting harder to smile about everyone else's pregnancies and babies around me. I know you all know what this is like, and it's not new for any of us, but it seems to happen in groups.


----------



## GRGirl

Oh Garfie that just made me cry- I'm a blubbering mess right now anyway, but I was just so happy SOMEONE understands that I started bawling. I know DF tries but he doesn't get it. I'm the only one I know IRL who has had even 1 MC, let alone 2, and I feel isolated a lot. You girls are the only ones going through the same thing. I'm pretty much a Debbie Downer today- I think I'm at about 3 full-out crying fits already today and it's only 1 pm here! I'm just sad and exhausted (physically and mentally) and tired of keeping it all to myself. And it's only been 2 losses! You guys who just keep going are my heroes because I'll need a straightjacket if I keep going on like this! I'm just feeling very sad and alone and bitter today. And it doesn't help that I'm REALLY emotional.

I was going to discard the spot but I just noticed I had a teeny tiny bit of pink mixed in with CM just now. So I guess I can call it as spotting at 6-7 dpo, but that still might not mean anything. I just wish this next week would hurry up so AF can get here and I can just be sad.


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - So sorry your MIL spilled the beans. That is so rude. 

Celine - Your MIL sounds very strange. It would be weird of her to make up having a mc before, but that is so weird that she never mentioned it before and hasn't been sympathetic at all. 

Annie - I am so sorry about the negative digi, but I agree with everyone else that it is still early and you should have used FMU. Try again tomorrow or the next day. I am still holding onto hope for you! :hugs:

GRGirl - so sorry you're in the crappy part of the TWW. That is such a stressful time I find. And so sorry about the gut-wrenching pregnancy announcement. I don't think any of us expects it to be as painful as it actually is when someone finally does make that first announcement. It really is hard not to feel like YOU were supposed to be there already. It really isn't fair. :hugs:

Munchkin - You definitely haven't had a freak phantom hCG surge. You're hilarious. ;) I am confident that AF will NOT arrive for you! And, yes, that is totally why I don't like to test early. I am going to try to hold out until 13 DPO again. It's one day early, yes, but seems less stressful than several days! 

Garfie - Your comments always make me laugh. I wish I knew you in RL because it seems like you'd be the life of the party! This time I just chuckled at your lovely cynical comment, "I have been for my CD21 test - for those of you who don't know it's a blood test (progesterone) as dr's are under the impression all women O on CD14 and have a 28 day cycle. So this test is carried out - should be 7 days past O to check for Ovulation and then in theory your period arrives 7 days later or you get your BFP." 

Some doctors really are such idiots. :haha: I am glad you can know for sure if you've ovulated yet from this test. 

Arabelle - So sorry about the upsetting pregnancy announcement. People - even our own husbands - just don't understand how upsetting it is post m/c. I hope that whatever problem they find (if they find one) is easily treatable as well. :hugs:


AFM - CD 11 already. Had some nice globs of watery cm yesterday and today. Was going to BD this morning (as it's a stat holiday over here), but unfortunately our mood was killed by a stressful text message from one of dh's friends. We will try again later. We're going to go out for a fancy supper tonight with a gift card...so maybe that will help set the mood. :winkwink:


----------



## Anniebobs

Its over so i'm going to take some time off TTC and enjoy my christmas. Best of luck to you all, I'll try and pop in every now and again to cheer you all on. I hope there are a few more BFPs by the time I'm trying again and that all you pregnant ladies have gorgeous little rainbow bumps developing. :hugs:


----------



## GRGirl

Noooo Annie!!! Did AF come?! I'm so sad you are leaving but I understand if it's what you need to do.

We will miss you!


----------



## garfie

Oh Annie - I'm so sorry you are leaving BIG :hugs: I will
miss you too:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Yeah AF showed. I think if I stay I'll end up obsessing next time I ov and we both really need this holiday with our friends next year so can't get pregnant. I will drop in though when I'm feeling up to it.


----------



## celine

No annie :(


----------



## boodley

Awww, Annie - I was just mid post including a message to you about wishing good things for you. I'm so sorry. I hope you're doing ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## boodley

Hi ladies. 

Garfie  I see you were off to pee on an OPK Friday  anything coming up yet? Hmm, are you gonna go back for a repeat test at 7dpo?? I would insist on it, you know yourself its the right way to do it. 

Rachel  I totally get how you feel!! It feels like everyone at work except me is pregnant at the minute. You have to do things to protect yourself when youre feeling vulnerable. I hope you have lots of fun focussing on the final wedding prep., not to mention for the big day itself! Really soak it all in  its such an amazing thing, getting married! 

LL  How was the massage?? Sounds fabulous. Thanks for your comment about the birthday thing. I feel like its silly to care about a birthday at my age! But I do. And I remember so clearly last year thinking that things would be different by this time this year as a way to pull myself out of it. Its just a kick in the guts. Good luck with the fertile CM! 

JRepp  symptoms sound good! I dunno whether Im just unaware of my body or I dont get symptoms, but Ive never been able to pick up on things so early. That doesnt sound good about the kids behaviour. Will they move you somewhere else when you do get your BFP?

Munchkin  PMA!!! I know youre scared, but you have to try to enjoy this as a different experience. No reason to think otherwise. Create a nice, stress-free environment for that sticky little bean! And you have all the positive vibes of every woman on here to push it along. Lovin the ticker!!

Celine  hope your hubbie has a good trip, and that the time flies! When is he back? Have you booked your scan? 

GRGirl  Mexico should be amazing! Are you gonna do a lazy-soak-up-the-sun holiday, or an activity-filled-swimming-with-the-sharks holiday?? You really dont have long left at all!! Hope all the prep is going well. Those pregnancy announcement emotions are hard to manage, arent they? I had a face-to-face announcement which was even harder  a friend who knew it would be hard for me to hear. Im so happy for her, but so sad for us at the same time. I cant help bursting out crying when I hear/see that news. Weird to have so many emotions at the one time. Ill be hoping you post a BFP picture on here over the weekend xx

Apple  thank you! I hope it does the business alright. I feel more confident knowing theyll scan me to be sure. Why is that not standard practice?? DOH. 

Penguin  sorry about the cyst! Hope its not too sore? Ill join the others in hoping for a miracle for ya this cycle! 

Linny  hope youre doing well! 

Eliza  That sounds awful! What a fright, when you thought it was all over! What gets me is that theres quite a big chunk left. I dunno how they missed it. Hope youre keeping well. MILs huh. Sorry that she blabbed. Hopefully your friend has a bit of sense  would you say something to her, just to be sure? 

Arabelle  those are some unusually varying cycle lengths alright! Have you tried Agnus Castus? Its supposed to be good for balancing out your cycle.. mmmm, Baileys coffee! Sorry youre not feeling so good.darned babies! If they only knew what they put us through! 

Slg  I hope that was ovulation and that your cycle is kicking back in. that first cycle is just so unpredictable though. I know what you mean about that pressure. I totally feel it too  its almost two years for us now, so I guess that doesnt help. I do feel confident that well get pregnant again, just not confident that well get to bring home that baby. I just really want to be pregnant NOW. I want the big belly, and the sickness, and the things you have to avoid  all of it. Hopefully, itll be our turn soon. 

IAW  not long now til that big scan. Im sure itll be a great relief to get past that point. Thinking of you. 



AFM  I was back with the hospital this morning  lots of very heavy bleeding over the weekend and I thought I passed tissue, but nope  still there. All on schedule for Wednesday. Im not sure what itll do to my cycle  Ill be cd6 at that stage. I dont know if itll reset it to day 1 or not, seeing as Ive been having cycles. TG for OPKs and temperatures!! Im on a mission to catch an egg asap! 

Munchkin  think you can maybe change me to question marks too! All bets are off, from Wed, in my mind. We shall see..


Hmm, so who's actually left TTC???

HA! just previewed post. Sorry for the length! You really have to stay on top of posting here to avoid the big group replies!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Annie - so, so sorry to hear. I hope you are able to enjoy your time away and that the stress of it all releases. Have a wonderful holiday and I look forward to hearing from you when you are again ready.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Boodley - the one thing I can say is that you will feel so much better after Wed. I think you know, I had retained tissue with my last MMC (and all sorts of complications). After my d&c it was like I was myself again. The emotional side was still there but after 30 minutes of cramping by body knew it was time to heal. I could also look forward to exercise and I knew that I was heading toward a normal cycle instead of everything being a question mark. I hope this is a positive step forward for you.


----------



## slg76

see you later, Anniebobs. So sorry this month didn't work out. I understand needing a break and checking this thread everyday will not help you relax. Have a wonderful holiday and we will see you soon. :hugs:


----------



## boodley

IAW I didn't know that. Thanks for your kind words. Sorry to hear that was your experience too, but glad you noticed a difference afterwards. I'm hopeful for good things to come!


----------



## slg76

boodley--I'm sorry that your mc has dragged out for so long. I hope that Wed. puts an end to at least the physical part of it. I was so relieved to get all the tissue out of me so the pregnancy symptoms would go away. No fun having morning sickness and mood swings when you know you aren't having a baby :nope:


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - I am so sorry that AF got you. What a disappointing blow to get positive HPTs three cycles in a row and then for AF to come anyway. :hugs: you are so strong for getting through this. I'll really miss hearing from you but understand why you would need a break for now. I do hope you can pop in from time to time. :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Annie i'm so so sorry :cry: :nope:

I totally understand you needing time out but come back when you're ready and we'll all be here waiting for you :hugs:


----------



## Elizabean

Anniebobs I'm so sorry this wasn't it for you. And I'm sorry you are leaving but I totally understand why. Big hugs, we will miss you and I'm sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Jrepp

Annie - I am so sorry! Taking a break will be good for you, and perhaps in not trying so hard you will succeed.

Boodley - I hope everything goes great for you on Wednesday! I don't know if your cycle would reset, but I'm curious to find out the answer. They will not move me during pregnancy, but I think I'm going to try to find some padding to protect my uterus.


----------



## slg76

My little sister teaches 5 year olds on up to 18 year olds with developmental disabilities. Aggressive/violent kids were a concern for her during her pregnancies (3 of them) as well. Disappointing that her school also could not do anything for her. She has several teaching assistants in her classroom and she just had to remember to step back from any potentially dangerous situation and let her assistants handle it. I hope that you don't run into any trouble with this during your pregnancy!


----------



## arabelle

Oh Annie, I'm so sorry. Taking time away from here when you're not actively ttc does save a bit of sanity I think. Although I'm still impatient to get pregnant, not ttc is definitely less stressful. A bit of rest and a break will hopefully do good things for your body.


----------



## penguin1

arabelle said:


> Boodley - I'm so sorry about your news. I hope the procedure goes smoothly and that your body figures things out quickly afterwards. Enjoy all the caffeine and wine you can! I'm drinking two cups of coffee in the morning and thoroughly enjoying them...now I just need some Baileys to add!
> 
> Penguin - sorry about your cyst. That must be so frustrating. It's awful when our bodies don't cooperate. Do you have pcos? I know you've taken drugs to help you ovulate, just curious if this is something you've dealt with before?
> 
> Annie - I know that this is impossible, but try to take some deep breaths and relax. Waiting for lines to get darker is awful. Fingers crossed that you get a nice dark line tomorrow. I suggest using the same tests, it's the only way to really see if it's the same or changes- it doesn't necessarily mean anything if the line is lighter on a different brand. Was it a clear blue? I hate those tests...but only because other people get beautiful dark lines and I've only ever had faint lines while the frer was dark.
> 
> Munchkin - congrats!
> 
> Garfie - drs who don't understand cycles, should not be drs! Argh! Is this something you always test? May I ask why?
> 
> AFM - I'm impatiently willing AF to show up, even though she's not due for a week. I have no symptoms of AF but my temps suggest I ovd (8 dpo). This has happened before and left me with a 51 day cycle. I really hope that does not happen again now. Anxious to start ttc again!
> 
> Waiting for dr to call with barrage of blood test results... u/s showed ovaries to be "a bit polycystic". Only trouble is that I am clearly ovulating at least sometimes, as two pregnancies. So that is not related to the mcs. I'm hoping blood shows hypothyroid or something equally drug-fixable!
> 
> Another round of pregnancy announcements around me. Hubby bounded into a restaurant Friday night with "I have baby news! Guess who's pregnant?!" Due in May, when I was due with mc #1. I just about burst into tears. Was able to keep it to a few drops. He totally did not get that this would be upsetting to me. "What's wrong? What did I say?" Argh!
> 
> Good friend coming to Jamaican wedding for a mutual friend later this month was complaining that her bikinis no longer fit. Then saw on fb that she is wearing maternity clothes...I recognize them from her last pregnancy. I thought that I would be into my second tri in Jamaica. I'm just feeling so defeated this week, and like it will never happen. It's getting harder to smile about everyone else's pregnancies and babies around me. I know you all know what this is like, and it's not new for any of us, but it seems to happen in groups.

aww, chin up arabelle. I know what you mean about pg ladies around. I've got 3 at work, one is due two weeks before I would have been. the other two are around 20wks. sosad. 
I do not have a diagnosis of pcos. just the endo. it is normal for me to get cysts. I had about 4 of them when I was doing the injections. 
I hope they can easily fix whatever is causing the cysts. good luck hun!


----------



## penguin1

oh annie. I'm so sorry you are leaving. I agree with the others, you need to do what will make you and your family happy. enjoy your holidays and hope to hear from you soon


----------



## Munchkin30

Well ladies after freaking out a teeny bit yesterday, and after Annie's news i was pretty upset for her and stressed for me, so i took another digi and in IC this morning (that's 7 and it's only 14DPO. oops.)
Anyway i luckily got a 2-3 after my 1-2 on sunday and a nice strong line on the IC so i really need to accept that i'm actually pregnant now but it's just not happening :( It's going to cost me a fortune in pregnancy tests and i swear i'll be on the labour ward in total denial!!


----------



## celine

Great news about the digi munchkin! Now settle in you are pregnant and not going anywhere. I was rereading some of your posts, i cant beleive at the ovt scan where you measured so small they fobbed u off like that! 
Garfie how did the test go? Ive just seen your chart, you did o!


----------



## apple_20

I'm sorry to hear that Annie. Not tcc is more relaxing. It's stressful around o as you feel like your missing a chance but once that's over no symptom spotting no worries or stress. 

You got me down as a? Well I'm Cycle 2 CD 10 taking a break


----------



## RachelLynda

Annie - I'm so sorry, at least now you can eat all the cheese, seafood, meat and drink all the drink you want! Oohh and jump on a trampoline or two ;) I hope you have a great holiday! 

Did we establish who's still TTC out of everyone? I took a few days away as it's been a busy few days with family things and I'm completely lost what's going on!

I'm CD13 (I think - depending when I go by :dohh: ) anyone close to me? Had a bit of CM the day before yesterday but it's stopped now, well I get the occasional bit but nothing noticeable if I'm not looking. Currently fighting a cold/chest infection so hoping I feel better - I feel worse than I have the past few days so I can only get better, well that's what I keep telling myself :dohh:


----------



## Linnypops

Annie - So sorry to hear this love! I really hope you have a great holiday and manage to enjoy yourself/relax so you can come back to ttc refreshed and happy X

Munchkin - Great news! There's nothing wrong with checking progress. I also did a digi last night (Just before my mc at the same point it only showed 2-3 weeks). Came up as 3+ and I could have cried with relief...I don't think any of us will relax properly until we have our babies, in the meantime we need to do what we can to give our nerves a break. If that means taking a whizz on every stick we possess, so be it X

Boodley - It's odd that there's nothing a woman can take to help the uterus shed old tissue etc, and D&C is the only option. You'd think in the modern age! Even so, I wish you luck and a fresh start after the procedure X

IAW - Glad to hear you're able to cope with the symptoms so far. So exciting that the scan is only a week and a bit away, that'll be a great relief. And exciting to be able to share it coming up to christmas :) X


Arabelle - I hope the blood tests give you something you can clearly fix too. But even if not, the odds are always higher in favour of the next pregnancy working out. This is a fact I cling to, and I hope we can all be living proof of! Sorry to hear about your Hubs not understanding why it'd be upsetting to announce pregnancys. I don't think men really have the same reactions as us. Shortly after my mc, I mean days after - I was still bleeding - we went out for dinner and wine to take my mind off things and he says 'Oh look over there, a beautiful baby!'. Right behind me sure enough was a family with a newborn. It was a lovely sight but as you can imagine I had to fight back a tear or two. I was kind of shocked that he even said it, he's normally really sensitive to my feelings. My MIL had 2 mc's before she had DF and she said that she was very upset about how insensitive she thought his dad seemed about it...It just seems on this topic, despite men being lovely, they aren't going to get it :) X

GRGirl - Don't discount symptoms! It's not over till AF, and I now think we should all laugh in the face of future dissappointment! Certainly I feel like I can't be arsed expecting the worst any more, it's so draining. Even if i expect the best and the worst happens i'm feeling like - hell i'd have spent the meantime quite happy. I dunno, philosophical ramblings there. Why not allow ourselves to expect the best...if dissappointment strikes, don't let it rob you of some hope and excitement before hand. :) X


LL - Sounds like a romantic time is being had! The best part of that whole 4 weeks ;)

Afm - found out that high quantities of Vit C can cause abortions, flippin heck, i've been necking that stuff at a rate - I always have taken mega high doses thinking there's no harm in it. Why the flip does it not come with a warning? Right enough the doses required for MC are in the 6000 mgs and i've been taking 1000mg a day...so I think it should be fine, but i certainly won't be doing that anymore!


----------



## Munchkin30

Rachel there's a list on page 225, still plenty ttc! If you're taking cold and flu remedies it'll affect your cm, there'll be much less of it so that could explain it??

Linny thank you. No I don't think I'll ever really relax. Feeling much happier today though, will go to the dr tomorrow and find out what if any extra checks I'll get xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Oh yeah, I just saw :dohh: I'll just blame my cold :haha: I'm not taking anything for it, just drinking tea and lots of chicken soup - I haven't had much cm since my MC so I think it might be my body that's messed up :(


----------



## GRGirl

Linny- glad you got the 3+! That was the start of the panic for me with me last MC- the digi would only ever say 1-2, when I should have been 2+. SO happy you got to 3+!!! I am trying to have a PMA but I just can't seem to swing it. How do you guys say it, I'm a right miserable wanker right now?! ;) Yep, that's me.

Munchkin- so relieved you got another + digi too!

Rachel- sorry you're sick! That's no good! I know unless I'm doing the plain Mucinex, regular cold medicine messes with my CM big time.

AFM- I am not doing too well. I'm crazy hormonal and sad today, just like yesterday. I guess the FB announcement got to me more than I thought. DF tried to reassure me, but like you guys said, men are awful at it and DF is particularly bad. He's more of an analytical sort and doesn't "do" emotions and he's always petrified of saying the wrong thing so says nothing and then I get upset that he isn't consoling me so it's a big circle (holy run-on sentence Batman, sorry!) Temp shot up today and looks like it may even be the start of a triphasic pattern, I have a ton of symptoms, but I can't shake the feeling that the Marathon didn't work :( I don't have any concrete reasons why. the only reason I can find is that cycle 0 after a MC generally isn't a proper cycle anyway so I'm wondering if it was more of a "practice cycle" for me. I checked my stats last cycle and I didn't even get a faint + until 11dpo. I'm only 8dpo now and that was when I started getting crazy symptoms last cycle, so it's not even like I'm out. 

I started baby aspirin yesterday and I'll take that until I see the Dr next week.


----------



## Jrepp

Good morning ladies! I resisted the urge to test this morning at 10 dpo. Ovufriend puts me at 35%. My temp jumped from 98.18 to 98.35, my cervix is high firm and closed!


----------



## celine

Jrep good for you! With a chart like that tho...tell me you will poas thur?


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> Jrep good for you! With a chart like that tho...tell me you will poas thur?

I want to, but I might hold out. AF should arrive on either the 15 or 16 if it's going to. I might wait and do it a few days early


----------



## garfie

Ladies

So I got my CD21/22 blood test result back and it was 10 - I was fairly happy with that score (pos 3DPO) see chart. 

My dr (or should I say the receptionist) said 10 sorry no ovulation - :growlmad: and now I can't speak to my Dr until Thursday:growlmad: to see what all this means.

From what I know a 10 is okay right? showing I have Od - once again it is the stupid Drs thinking every woman Ovulates day 14 and has a period day 28.

So in theory if she thinks I have not Od what will she do?

I will try and catch up later - but I have had a crap day at work and now I can't even speak to my Dr:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

She may whip you uo some clomid or other ovulation stimulation drugs? Because if you dont ovulate on cd 14 my dear then you probably dont ovulate at all :p (you know im laughing bcos im so not a 28 day cycle gal, always been 30-40 days)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Garfie - From what I understand, a level of 10 or higher does indicate ovulation for a natural cycle. If you are on a medicated cycle than they want to see 15 or higher to detect ovulation. I hope your doctor can answer your questions and sorry you have to wait until Thursday.

Munchkin - repeat after me "I" "am" "pregnant"!!! Just say this about 100 times a day until you believe it. It will happen :)

Linny - Vitamin C is a personal choice. Due to advice from my ob/gyn I don't take it at all and instead obtain vitamin C from food sources. This way the body will take what it needs and will flush the rest, rather than absorb too much. Of course oj and oranges are a great source. So are red and green peppers, brussel (sp?) sprouts, cantaloupe, grapefruit, strawberries and dark leafy green veggies like kale. It's a good question for you doctor though, as each one will have their own opinion.

GRgirl - sorry you have been down. I hope letting your emotions out helps you feel better and look to brighter times.

Jrepp - good luck!!

Rachel - hope you feel better soon.

AFM - spoke with the geneticist yesterday. Obviously I will get my ultrasound results right away. The blood test takes about 10 days but they are not sure if the Thanksgiving holiday will affect it. Either way I should have my results by Dec. 2 or 3 so I should be able to tell extended friends and family before Chanukah ends. December 4 is the last night and the 5th is the last day. Really want to let people know for the holiday! It would be so much easier if Chanukah was in mid - late December this year....


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - YAY for a 2-3 weeks on a digi! You are DEFINITELY pregnant. Stop being in denial! Have you called your doctor? Is AF actually due yet?

Rachel - We are cycle buddies...I am CD12. It seems we are chest cold buddies too. I don't know if I have an infection but I've had a minor chest cold for about 3 months now (so I'm guessing so?) ahha but anyway last night got worse and I was up all night coughing and feeling like crap so I stayed home to rest today. I hope you feel better soon! I have tons of great CM yesterday, but we weren't able to BD yesterday. I hope we didn't miss my window, as my temp shot up today. I really don't think I've ovulated though...I think my temp is just up because I'm sick. That would make sense, right? :wacko: 

Linny - Yay, I'm glad you got a 3 weeks on the digi!! I think things are going very, very well for you this time!

Personally, I have avoided Vitamin C since TTC since I did read high doses could be harmful and I figure I get a lot of Vit C from all the fruits and veggies I eat already. I wouldn't panic, though. As you said, the high doses that are known to be harmful are much higher than what you've been taking. So I don't think you've caused yourself any harm. :hugs:

GRGirl - Sorry you're feeling so emotional and also feeling like you're out this cycle. I do hope that feeling is wrong. You never know when you can get a surprise! 

Jrepp - Good luck waiting to test! Your chart looks good. 

Garfie - So sorry your Doctor is such an idiot. I do believe that if you ovulated only 3 days ago that a level of 10 could be sufficient. I wonder if they would do the test again in 4 or 5 days to see if they go up? I am sorry you are having a bad day at work and can't talk to your doctor about this. I do hope she'll listen to you! 

IAW - The beginning of December sounds like a great time to tell friends and family! I hope your blood test results are all good! 

AFM - CD12 for me. As I told Rachel, my temp shot up today and we didn't BD yesterday so it's possible we missed our window completely this month. However, I honestly don't think I've ovulated yet and I think my temp was just up from being sick. Will try to BD today and hopefully it is enough. 

We never ended up going on that romantic dinner, as we were both feeling depressed, mopey and pouty and squandered our day off completely. Ended up just staying home and watching a movie.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Linny the testing did actually make me feel better today so sod it i've got another digi and 2 more on their way from amazon, i will keep peeing til i can feel the baby kicking my ribs in!!
Yay for the 3+! That's my next milestone to aim for....

Literati thanks, my AF was due today so it's not turned up and that's another milestone out of the way....
I hope you've not missed it, colds can really mess with your temps. I don't think it sounds like you squandered your day off at all, and a night in watching movies is my fave!!

Garfie -i have no idea abotu the test results but hopefully it means it's all ok or you will get some more help to get you your lovely BFP.

GRgirl it's usually the least hopeful cycles where you get the BFP. The months i've been convinced i was pregnant and starting testing at 9DPO i've ended up with a BFN. This month i had no hope. I wasn't looking forward to testing and i really didn't think it was my month.

Celine are you feeling any better?

AFM i'm feeling lots better today because i feel like total c**p!! I've been hungry all day and weeing constantly and i was doubled over in pain with the constipation earlier on (a big symptom for me - so sexy!!) my boobs have even been hurting and i've been getting a bit short of breath. I am now super stroppy and feeling icky and hungry and dizzy and basically brilliant! :happydance: Bring on the preggo symptoms!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> celine said:
> 
> 
> Jrep good for you! With a chart like that tho...tell me you will poas thur?
> 
> I want to, but I might hold out. AF should arrive on either the 15 or 16 if it's going to. I might wait and do it a few days earlyClick to expand...

Fair play to you chick! I started testing at 8dpo!!! You are amazingly strong!!!!
I'm rooting for you here!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## GRGirl

So um... I went to Target on lunch (drugstore kinda like Boots for UK peeps) and bought a bunch of makeup to feel better about things and something possessed me to pick up a FRER and pee on it (yes at work). I think I wanted to be a glutton for punishment and make myself feel worse, but guys... do you see this? Is it even possible to have 2 lines in the afternoon at only 8DPO? I'll test tomorrow but just wanted opinions (had to take it out of the case because trying to take a pic of it, there was too much glare to see the line):

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/testNovember_zps6c3e4484.jpg


----------



## celine

Yes yes yes!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Yes! I got my bfp at 8dpo on a digi!!!!! 
I'm so happy for you! 
xxxxx


----------



## Jrepp

garfie said:


> Ladies
> 
> So I got my CD21/22 blood test result back and it was 10 - I was fairly happy with that score (pos 3DPO) see chart.
> 
> My dr (or should I say the receptionist) said 10 sorry no ovulation - :growlmad: and now I can't speak to my Dr until Thursday:growlmad: to see what all this means.
> 
> From what I know a 10 is okay right? showing I have Od - once again it is the stupid Drs thinking every woman Ovulates day 14 and has a period day 28.
> 
> So in theory if she thinks I have not Od what will she do?
> 
> I will try and catch up later - but I have had a crap day at work and now I can't even speak to my Dr:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I thought 10 was a great number for a natural ovulation? Have you given your doctor a copy of your chart showing all of your signs and temps? I hate how standardized doctors are when it comes to female related stuff. They are quick to say that every cycle with every woman is different, but have no idea what to do when something is off from their chart.



ItsAWonder said:


> AFM - spoke with the geneticist yesterday. Obviously I will get my ultrasound results right away. The blood test takes about 10 days but they are not sure if the Thanksgiving holiday will affect it. Either way I should have my results by Dec. 2 or 3 so I should be able to tell extended friends and family before Chanukah ends. December 4 is the last night and the 5th is the last day. Really want to let people know for the holiday! It would be so much easier if Chanukah was in mid - late December this year....

If you don't mind me asking, what are they testing in your blood? I hope you get your results back in time!



Sofaqueen77 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celine said:
> 
> 
> Jrep good for you! With a chart like that tho...tell me you will poas thur?
> 
> I want to, but I might hold out. AF should arrive on either the 15 or 16 if it's going to. I might wait and do it a few days earlyClick to expand...
> 
> Fair play to you chick! I started testing at 8dpo!!! You are amazingly strong!!!!
> I'm rooting for you here!!!! xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks Sofa! How are you feeling? 



GRGirl said:


> So um... I went to Target on lunch (drugstore kinda like Boots for UK peeps) and bought a bunch of makeup to feel better about things and something possessed me to pick up a FRER and pee on it (yes at work). I think I wanted to be a glutton for punishment and make myself feel worse, but guys... do you see this? Is it even possible to have 2 lines in the afternoon at only 8DPO? I'll test tomorrow but just wanted opinions (had to take it out of the case because trying to take a pic of it, there was too much glare to see the line):

I definitely see a line!!!!!! I'm so excited for you! Are you going to retest in the morning?


AFM: I left work early today (thank goodness for a nonstudent contact day. I'm about to take a nap, as I feel like I haven't slept all night. My fun parts were very wet earlier, and I was afraid to go see what it was. Finally couldn't hold it anymore, and it was just more watery CM. I'm so confused about the cm! It's been watery for about 4 days now. My cervix is almost out of reach, but if I bear down I can get to it. It is soft and definitely closed. My breasts are sensitive and my nipples look like they have been bruised. (I'd post a picture but that might be borderline porn) The little bumps are definitely more predominant as well. I have noticed a slight tugging in my pelvic area for a few days now, and whenever I have to pee my abdomen gets rock hard. I'm quite bloated and constipated as well. 

I had that one brown smudge in my panties at 8dpo, after having temp drops on 6dpo and 7dpo. I don't quite know how long after implantation, spotting happens as last month I didn't have any, and don't know 100% that it was implantation bleeding. Since then my temps have increased and are still way above coverline. I had read online that an hpt would become positive 4-5 days after implantation spotting so I'm thinking possibly Thursday. I don't know when AF will arrive post miscarriage, but ovufriend and fertility friend put me starting on either Friday or Saturday. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## boodley

GRgirl - I see it, I see it!!! Undeniable :thumbup::thumbup:
Wow! We are on a roll here! 

Sniff - cept for me. :nope: But soon.......
:dust:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I'm good! 
Scan on 20/11/13... Kinda stressing about it already! 
It will come in its own time I know but I'm anxious all the same! 

xxxxx


----------



## Munchkin30

I can definitely see it ! Did it come up in time? If so if say you're definitely duffered!!


----------



## Elizabean

GR, that is a LINE my friend! congrats! :happydance:

Jrepp, your symptoms are sounding great too, fingers crossed for you dear :flower:

Munchkin, I'm glad you are getting a whole bunch of symptoms, very very very good news. Re constipation, I almost feel like throwing a party when I finally go! Used to be so regular, now its 2 a week if I'm lucky :blush:

Literati, I hope you feel better soon :hugs: Don't they say the days before ov are more important than the day of ov?

Boodley, stick around, this is becoming a lucky thread, your bfp will come, I know it.

Sofa, not long now, hopefully the week will fly by for you.

AFM, I'm counting down to my next ob appointment and scan on the 19th of November, then my 12 week scan on the 27th. After that we will be able to tell people! I told my boss yesterday as I have so many appointments coming up, he was surprised so maybe I'm not as obvious as I think! 

On the MIL front, DH spoke to her yesterday about her blabbing and she tried to turn it around on him saying she didn't know that our friends didn't know! Pretty sure we made that obvious when we told her I was only 8 weeks (at the time) and asked her to keep it quiet. No apology (of course) so I'm still cranky! I can't even speak to her right now, so I'm avoiding her like the plague!


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I am SO happy to hear that you're feeling rubbish! :happydance: The things we get happy about now! I think you're well on your way to a happy, healthy pregnancy. 

GRGirl - that's a pretty good line for 8 DPO! Congratulations. 

Elizabean - awful that your MIL didn't even apologize. That's really too bad. 

The days before ov are the most important, but we hasn't dtd since Saturday and since my temp spiked today it worries me that I already ovulated and missed my chance. However, I feel fairly certain my temp will be back down tomorrow and hopefully I will ovulate Thursday. I haven't even had a +OPK yet so I think I'm safe.

Jrepp - your symptoms sound very promising!


----------



## slg76

GRGirl: That is one VERY positive pregnancy test!!!! Hooray!!!

It makes me smile to see all these pregnancies progressing and the HCGs rising. I have to say that with dd (before I ever had a loss) it was hard to believe that the pregnancy was real. I actually carried the positive test around with me for a couple days so I could stare at it to remind myself that it really happened :haha: 

I'm right here with you, Boodley, and all the rest of the TTCers. It's just a matter of time. 

AFM: my HCG today was 11. So very close to negative. We didn't get a chance to BD last night and hubby left today for two nights. Darn it! I just have no idea where I am in my cycle so I want to cover all the bases (ha ha, no pun intended). 

For all of you that check your cervix, do you have any advise for me? I don't think I can ever reach mine. Is that common? Can you reach it only sometimes during your cycle? I want to learn what to feel for since all the regular Oing signs don't seem to work for me.


----------



## slg76

I love that on this thread the women are happy about pregnancy symptoms instead of constantly complaining about them :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

slg76 said:


> GRGirl: That is one VERY positive pregnancy test!!!! Hooray!!!
> 
> It makes me smile to see all these pregnancies progressing and the HCGs rising. I have to say that with dd (before I ever had a loss) it was hard to believe that the pregnancy was real. I actually carried the positive test around with me for a couple days so I could stare at it to remind myself that it really happened :haha:
> 
> I'm right here with you, Boodley, and all the rest of the TTCers. It's just a matter of time.
> 
> AFM: my HCG today was 11. So very close to negative. We didn't get a chance to BD last night and hubby left today for two nights. Darn it! I just have no idea where I am in my cycle so I want to cover all the bases (ha ha, no pun intended).
> 
> For all of you that check your cervix, do you have any advise for me? I don't think I can ever reach mine. Is that common? Can you reach it only sometimes during your cycle? I want to learn what to feel for since all the regular Oing signs don't seem to work for me.

Thank you! 

When I check my cervix I stand with my legs somewhat apart and reach in. Right after AF it is pretty low, pretty much at my middle knuckle on my pointer finger. As ovulation approaches my cervix moves up higher so that my whole finger is in there. Sometimes it is so far up that I have to push like I'm going to the bathroom to get a finger on it. It kind of feels like a large bump at the top of the canal. When mine is firm it feels kind of like my nose. When it is soft it feels kind of like the inside of my cheek.


----------



## garfie

JRepp - Look at those temps - you must be tempted to test?:winkwink: I thought 10 was a great number - especially for an oldy like me :haha:

Gr - How are you feeling today :happydance: congrats hun

Slg - I agree with everything that JRepp has said - checking my cervix has become part of my toileting like wiping:haha: I check mine whilst sitting on the toilet - use whatever position is comfortable - some women squat, put a leg on the side of their bath (sounds to much like a work out for me:haha:)

So pleased that your HCG is going in the right direction - when it hits 0 (or near there) it's a bittersweet moment:hugs:

Eliz - :happydance: did you know it's less than 6 days until your next OB appointment - how do I know:wacko: because every minute of the day (or so it seems) I have a 10 year old counting down to his Birthday:haha: his Birthday is the 19 November:winkwink: ooooh and no long until your scan either wow you have a busy few weeks coming up :hugs: regards your MIL I would also keep away from her for a while - My MIL is the same I often go MIA as far as shes concerned:haha:

Sofa - You will be fine hun BIG :hugs: only one more week to wait - try and keep yourself busy:flower:

Boodley - I feel the same so I'll sniff with you:cry: how are you feeling now hun:hugs:

Munchkin - Loving the symptoms - for constipation try hot water with a bit of sugar in - be prepared to run:haha:

Rachel/LL - Cough chest buddies - hope you are both feeling fine - hope neither of you are taking anything with antihistamine in it - as that can dry up cm:dohh: hope you twinnies are feeling better soon:hugs:

IAW - Not long until you can tell everyone now - you must be so excited :happydance:

Celine - Guess I don't ovulate then :haha: hmmm been pregnant 7 times - two at school to prove it:haha: I wasn't concerned really just a bit miffed as even when you try and explain they just don't bloody listen:growlmad: Anyway how are you and your gorgeous babies hope they are going up the stairs easier:winkwink:

AFM - So far to early to symptom spot - but hey what else have I got :wacko: laying on my stomach this morning and had that full feeling when AF is due (ouchie) probably just gas knowing me and not a symptom at all:haha:

Penguin - How are things?

Where has my cycle buddy gone - or have I swapped again now that I'm 4DPO:happydance: (No ovulation):winkwink:

Think I have you all - if not you know I still love ya:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Garfie does that make you 4dpfo (days past fake ovulation) hehe


----------



## Jrepp

Garfie, I'm definitely tempted to test, and almost did yesterday. I only didn't because I missed the cup completely. I know what you mean about the full feeling when laying on your stomach. Fir me it seems worse after the mc.

Celine - that was really funny!!


----------



## GRGirl

Celine- I like it! DPFO ;) Has a nice ring to it!

Garfie- you always make me laugh!

slg- I was very lucky in that my HCG fell quickly after my last MC. I'm hopeful it'll be soon for you!

Jrepp- you need to test too! I need a testing buddy! lol

AFM- I am not even really acknowledging yesterday's test. My temp fell this morning (still above coverline, but dropped 0.4 degree, which is a lot) and I'm feeling crampy. I tested again on a WONDFO (don't want to waste my FRERs) and there was the faintest of a faint line that involved twisting it and turning it. Nothing like yesterday's line. So I'm wondering if this cycle will be a chemical :( I'll use my WONDFOs for another couple days and then maybe try a FRER Sat, since AF is due Sunday. 

The FB Preg Announcement Saga continues. The girl (who is friends with DF and I am friends with her when we all hang out only) messaged me to say that DF and I "needed to have another one now too" to go along with her new one coming. I know she meant nothing by it, she's not a mean person, but it HURT. I felt like saying, "Well when I can actually GET A STICKY BABY, I will. Lost 2 of em and probably about to add a 3rd to it."


----------



## GRGirl

I keep looking at other people's HPTs on FF and even at 9DPO there are a lot that are darker than mine :( I think this one is going to end and I'll be at 3 losses since July. Luckily I have a dr appt on 11/19 and since I'll (probably) be at the "magic 3" number, maybe he can run the recurrent loss blood panels on me.


----------



## Linnypops

GrGirl - I'm keeping my fingers crossed the line gets stronger and the temps go up. Do you temp orally? I find mine go up and down because of that...could just be a mouth-open breathing kinda night. Either way, thinking of you x

LL - sorry to hear your romantic dinner didn't go ahead, it's tough to do romance after work though (I find!) Cosy night on the couch is also good :). O happening on the 10th does seem early. FF told me I O'd on bloody CD12 until 5 days later when it changed its mind. Do you normally O on CD14? If so, still time to get some Bd'ing in! :)


Jrepp - Exciting about your watery CM (the things we high five these days!) I had lots of that before +ve and the nipples are a good sign. I can't believe you're waiting! You must have a ton of will power!


Sofa - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you next weds. I have a scan just before on the monday and like you am already feeling nervous. Just remember all the other signs like the beta etc are really good, and signal a high chance of a very good outcome. X

Elizabean - Awesome! The 19th scan should really give you some confidence prior to the 27th though right? In any case, that is so exciting!

Munchkin - Hurray for feeling rough! :) I have spare digis too, for just in case I get any morning terrors and just need to check! :) x

Slg - glad to hear the hcg is dropping! I've only checked my cervix through one cycle and found I could only detect changes doing it in same position every day so I can feel the difference relatively...maybe you just have a higher cervix generally? If you sit down the cervix tends to push lower so you could try to check it while squatting?

Afm - not much to report, more symptoms beginning to show up but they're not really how i expected them to be! Still, i'll take whatever the hormones have to offer at this point. 
X


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGirl - so sorry your line isn't as dark today and you feel convinced you're having a chemical. I do hope that isn't the case. 

Sorry about what your friend said! I had a friend say almost the exact same thing to me (except this will be our "first") because she wants to be on mat leave the same time. I know she's blissfully ignorant of what happened, but it still stung a lot. 

Linny - yay for symptoms! Care to share any of them? 

Yeah, well my mind has been eased about Oving early as my temps were back down today. Stupid sickness messing with my temps this cycle! I normally ov cd 12-14 but I actually didn't even get a +OPK today so wondering what is going on! I might ovulate late this month it seems.


----------



## Jrepp

Linny - I'm glad more things are starting to happen for you! I am eagerly awaiting your scan!

Literati - perhaps your body pushed o back because you were ill?

As for me: just had an awful dream and really don't feel well at all :( stupid nausea has been coming around for a few days now. I didn't test this morning either. Hubby wouldn't get out of the bathroom.


----------



## GRGirl

Thanks LL- now I'm even more confused; i went to the bathroom just now and had EWCM that was pink-tinged! Ugh! My body is driving me nuts. Why can't I just be normal?!


----------



## ItsAWonder

GRGirl - First, pink tinged CM can be a good thing. Implantation spotting can happen a few days after implantation. Second, women posting their tests at 9dpo are the ones getting dark lines. The women not posting, most women, have either false negatives or the lines are too faint to be sure. In other words, you cannot look at tests online and get an accurate comparison to all the false or unsure positives out there. 

Hang in there! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Yeah, is it right that if you're ill with a cold etc you can end up O'ing a bit later? Also statistic incoming :haha:, the most likely cycle to conceive on is one which is approx 31 say rather than the standard 28. So, you might be thankful for illness in 2 weeks :)

Well...the new thing is all day indigestion and acid reflux with nausea coming and going. And the thing I find contradictory about it is the only thing that helps the nausea is eating. I'm happy to feel something, i'm just a bit baffled by it, and also i've put on half a stone as a result. :dohh:

Jrepp - Some tests say you can hold it in for 4 hours during the day and get the same result? But, eh, I know that risks a false negative and i'm a terrible poas pusher etc. Either way, symptoms sound great! 

GRGirl -That is odd....could you be having implantation bleeding? Temp dip, non-red bleeding, 8 dpo wouldn't be too late for that right? Just a thought??


----------



## celine

Grgirl no dont even go there, it could well be iimplatation so do not count yourself out, i have never gotten a positive at 8/9dpo so urs is a very good sign xxxx


----------



## Munchkin30

GR girl i agree the pink tinged CM sounds like a good sign! Waiting is hideous i agree but that's all you can do....

Linnypops yay for symptoms! I hope you feel really really rubbish :happydance:

Jrepp sorry abotu your dream :( will you test tomorrow?

AFM i'm feeling ok. been a bit crampy and wet today which is stressing me out, hideous, and some stabby pains on my ovary. I also went to the dr for the first time and she was lovely and is going to try and book me in for an 8 week scan, she says they wouldn't usually agree but she'll tell them i'm really distressed! I liked her alot. I also have my first mw appointment booked for the 12th of December so something's happening at least!


----------



## boodley

Hi ladies, just a quick pop-in to say that things seem to have gone really well today. They're confident they got everything out -seems there was a bit more than they thought. No complications during surgery, so got home really quickly. Just waiting on histology to confirm everything's good and I can finally leave this long and convoluted chapter behind me! All ttc goodies ready to go - fingers crossed!! :thumbup:

Chat to y'all soon xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Ah brilliant news Boodley. So pleased for you.. Now it's time to really start ttc like a maniac! Well done for getting through it all. It sounds like you've been extremely brave and your attitude is amazing xx


----------



## boodley

Thanks Munchkin - it varies but I'm trying! Third time lucky........


----------



## ItsAWonder

Boodley - glad to hear your surgery went well. Onto a speedy recovery and getting your life back to where you want it. For now though, get some well deserved rest.


----------



## arabelle

slg76 said:


> I love that on this thread the women are happy about pregnancy symptoms instead of constantly complaining about them :thumbup:

Yes!! I agree! 



GRGirl said:


> AFM- I am not even really acknowledging yesterday's test. My temp fell this morning (still above coverline, but dropped 0.4 degree, which is a lot) and I'm feeling crampy. I tested again on a WONDFO (don't want to waste my FRERs) and there was the faintest of a faint line that involved twisting it and turning it. Nothing like yesterday's line. So I'm wondering if this cycle will be a chemical :( I'll use my WONDFOs for another couple days and then maybe try a FRER Sat, since AF is due Sunday.
> 
> The FB Preg Announcement Saga continues. The girl (who is friends with DF and I am friends with her when we all hang out only) messaged me to say that DF and I "needed to have another one now too" to go along with her new one coming. I know she meant nothing by it, she's not a mean person, but it HURT. I felt like saying, "Well when I can actually GET A STICKY BABY, I will. Lost 2 of em and probably about to add a 3rd to it."

GrGirl - I'm sorry you're feeling down today. I hope you see a darker test tomorrow. Try not to compare to others. It's so frustrating how much time is spent waiting to see what happens. Don't count yourself out yet.



boodley said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick pop-in to say that things seem to have gone really well today. They're confident they got everything out -seems there was a bit more than they thought. No complications during surgery, so got home really quickly. Just waiting on histology to confirm everything's good and I can finally leave this long and convoluted chapter behind me! All ttc goodies ready to go - fingers crossed!! :thumbup:
> 
> Chat to y'all soon xxx

Glad to hear it Boodley! Hope you're feeling ok.

Munchkin - I think you need to find some positive affirmations to repeat every day. After a loss, it is really hard to let go of the fear, but you have remind yourself that this is a new pregnancy, it's entirely its own, and whatever happened in the past is not a part of this pregnancy. I know you want this baby, and you have to remind yourself that this IS going to be your baby. I think it's some kind of fake it til you make it, only more like fake it until you believe it!

Garfie - I'm still here. Have visitors at the moment, so not finding much time to catch up on here! I hope your dr has some answers! 

AFM - I'm 10 dpo, but waiting for AF, not to test.

My dr is referring me to an obgyn. None of the tests provided any insight as to why I'm miscarrying, which I guess is a good thing. But LH:FSH ratio is too high and with the cyst'y' ovaries, she wants to investigate more. Might explain the wonky cycles. Mostly I think this will just worry me more. Grr.


----------



## Jrepp

GRGirl said:


> Thanks LL- now I'm even more confused; i went to the bathroom just now and had EWCM that was pink-tinged! Ugh! My body is driving me nuts. Why can't I just be normal?!

You are only 8 dpo right. It could be implantation bleeding.



Linnypops said:


> LL - Yeah, is it right that if you're ill with a cold etc you can end up O'ing a bit later? Also statistic incoming :haha:, the most likely cycle to conceive on is one which is approx 31 say rather than the standard 28. So, you might be thankful for illness in 2 weeks :)
> 
> Well...the new thing is all day indigestion and acid reflux with nausea coming and going. And the thing I find contradictory about it is the only thing that helps the nausea is eating. I'm happy to feel something, i'm just a bit baffled by it, and also i've put on half a stone as a result. :dohh:
> 
> Jrepp - Some tests say you can hold it in for 4 hours during the day and get the same result? But, eh, I know that risks a false negative and i'm a terrible poas pusher etc. Either way, symptoms sound great!
> 
> GRGirl -That is odd....could you be having implantation bleeding? Temp dip, non-red bleeding, 8 dpo wouldn't be too late for that right? Just a thought??

I'm still waiting. Part of me wants to know and part of me doesn't. Does that sound weird?

When I had really bad nausea last month, the doctor told me to eat something small every hour instead of three big meals. I grazed all day on fruits and veggies, and it seemed to work. 



Munchkin30 said:


> GR girl i agree the pink tinged CM sounds like a good sign! Waiting is hideous i agree but that's all you can do....
> 
> Linnypops yay for symptoms! I hope you feel really really rubbish :happydance:
> 
> Jrepp sorry abotu your dream :( will you test tomorrow?
> 
> AFM i'm feeling ok. been a bit crampy and wet today which is stressing me out, hideous, and some stabby pains on my ovary. I also went to the dr for the first time and she was lovely and is going to try and book me in for an 8 week scan, she says they wouldn't usually agree but she'll tell them i'm really distressed! I liked her alot. I also have my first mw appointment booked for the 12th of December so something's happening at least!

Don't stress, it's normal! That's great you found a good doctor. I think a lot of pregnancy related stuff wouldn't be so stressful if doctors listened.



boodley said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick pop-in to say that things seem to have gone really well today. They're confident they got everything out -seems there was a bit more than they thought. No complications during surgery, so got home really quickly. Just waiting on histology to confirm everything's good and I can finally leave this long and convoluted chapter behind me! All ttc goodies ready to go - fingers crossed!! :thumbup:
> 
> Chat to y'all soon xxx

I'm glad your procedure went well. Did they say you could start trying right away or did they say to wait?


----------



## boodley

Jrepp - they said nothing about it. I'm gonna wait to see when it seems I might ov - if it's a few weeks away, I'd hope my lining would have built back up & might go for it. If it's sooner than that, we might wait. I'll see.......hard to sit back and let another month go. I've read mixed advice. 

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Jrepp

So, I just was looking at a calendar and realized that AF is due tomorrow. Other than the cycle after my first miscarriage (which was a 16 day LP, but looking back I'm 95% positive I had a chemical following the mc that cycle) my lps are always 12 days and my average cycle is 30 days. I ovulated cd18, so if you factor in 12 day LP and 30 day cycle, I'm due tomorrow. 

Honestly, I'm terrified to test. Just thinking about it makes me want to cry.


----------



## boodley

Arabelle - hmm, like you say, it's good news that most tests are normal, but I can understand wanting to have an answer. There might be something really practical they can recommend. When is your follow up?


----------



## boodley

Aww Jrepp <hugs> - it is scary! Thinking about being pregnant after experiencing loss is bittersweet. I think your chart looks good though. And look - either way, you'll pick yourself up and cope - whether with disappointment or fear. That's what were all doing here - strong strong bunch of women! You've had a good, regular-looking cycle. I really hope it's good news for ya!


----------



## arabelle

boodley said:


> Arabelle - hmm, like you say, it's good news that most tests are normal, but I can understand wanting to have an answer. There might be something really practical they can recommend. When is your follow up?

I don't know yet. Monday my dr was starting the referral process. I assume this will take a few weeks :( Meanwhile, at least I have the clearance from my dr to ttc whenever we're ready.


----------



## Elizabean

Jrepp said:


> So, I just was looking at a calendar and realized that AF is due tomorrow. Other than the cycle after my first miscarriage (which was a 16 day LP, but looking back I'm 95% positive I had a chemical following the mc that cycle) my lps are always 12 days and my average cycle is 30 days. I ovulated cd18, so if you factor in 12 day LP and 30 day cycle, I'm due tomorrow.
> 
> Honestly, I'm terrified to test. Just thinking about it makes me want to cry.

Aw hugs Jrepp :hugs:

Would you feel better to wait until AF doesn't show? There is no rule to say you have to test right now (even though our resident POAS addicts will argue otherwise).

Boodley, glad you are feeling ok after surgery. It must be a relief to move forward and to start TTC again.

Garfie, thank you for the precise countdown to my appointment!

Arabelle, great advice to Munchkin, I think a lot of us can learn from that. I hope you get some easily treatable answers from your doctor.

GRgirl, fingers crossed for you. Its still so early, try not to compare to others :blush: easier said than done, I know.

AFM, I'm now 10 weeks and I *think* I might be on the way to feeling better. I even managed not to fall asleep on the lounge last night, which is huge for me! Still nervous to cut down the anti nausea meds, but may start over the weekend to try to wean myself off them.


----------



## arabelle

boodley said:


> Jrepp - they said nothing about it. I'm gonna wait to see when it seems I might ov - if it's a few weeks away, I'd hope my lining would have built back up & might go for it. If it's sooner than that, we might wait. I'll see.......hard to sit back and let another month go. I've read mixed advice.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?

My situation is not quite the same, as you had retained tissue and were further along. I decided not to wait after mc one and got pregnant right away, only to mc again. In retrospect, I wish that I had waited. Of course it is unlikely that this was the cause, but I'll never know either way for sure. I did a lot of research, and there is not a lot of info out there. Women who conceived within the first 6 months after a loss had a higher success rate. 6 months is a pretty big window.

I think that giving your body a chance to recover is probably not a bad thing, but I also know how hard it is to wait when you want to be pregnant. This time around, we did not ttc this month. I will say that a break has allowed me to relax and reset a bit.  Temping and poas stressed me out more than I realized. That said, most other people are better than me at not stressing! It's a tough decision to make :(


----------



## arabelle

JRepp - I understand being terrified to test :( But, given you're symptoms, you might be torturing yourself for nothing. I think you should test!


----------



## slg76

boodley: So glad your procedure went smoothly and you are a huge step closer to putting this behind you.

GRGirl: I totally understand not wanting to get excited yet but I don't think you have any reason to think something is going wrong. A couple days time will make a big difference in your test...I know it's SO hard to wait. 

Jrepp: Sorry you are having a hard time about testing. I get what you are saying about not wanting to be disappointed. You will be ok not matter what the result is. We will be here to celebrate or cry with you :hugs:
My cervix felt different today than the past two days. It makes me feel like I'm feeling for the right thing :blush:


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies - 

Arabelle- I hope that the reason you didn't get an answer is that everything is ok. Please keep us updated as to your progress! I know it isn't any consolation, but at least you haven't been banned from trying still.

I know that either way I will be fine. I tell the doctor when she is giving me buvipocaine injections that if I'm alive I'll survive. Everything will happen the way it's meant too..... I just wish things would happen when I want them to. 

The poas addict in me wants to test so badly, I might be able to hold of tomorrow, which is 4 days after the brown smudge that may or may not be implantation related. The goal at this point is to 1) make it to morning or beyond and 2) pee in the cup, not on my hand. The problem with testing now is that I'm afraid of having the same thing happen this month happen next month. I'd almost rather symptom spot until I'm showing than get a positive and then miscarry. The problem with waiting to test is the possibility that everything is great and I deprived myself of knowing......or something went wrong that could have been prevented.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - I think you are right that illness can delay ovulation. I never really thought about it before, but after a quick google I feel like it's probably safe to say that my illness (mixed with being MEGA stressed) may indeed be pushing my ovulation back. I just hope it still happens! 

It's true that pregnancy-related nausea is often made to feel better by eating! I believe the nausea is in part caused by low blood sugar, and pregnancy causes blood sugar to dip more quickly than usual. Most people I know have eaten constantly throughout the first trimester to stave off nausea. It may cause a bit of weight gain, but I'm certain it's worth it not to feel like crap all the time. :winkwink: Sorry you're suffering from some icky symptoms, but it does make me happy to hear as well! Yay for symptoms! 


GRGirl - Weird about your pink-tinged EWCM but it definitely could be implantation bleeding. I do hope so! 

Jrepp - That nausea sounds like a great sign! Good luck! I understand the reasons to put off testing. I personally never want to know if I have a chemical, so I'd rather not test too early. 

Munchkin - I think the wetness is a good sign, really, and the crampiness is totally normal as well! That's a wonderful relief that your dr will schedule an 8-week scan! You deserve some extra attention. I can't even IMAGINE waiting until 12 weeks. My doctor had better take pity on me next time as well! 

Boodley - Very glad to hear the d&c went "well" and that you're ready to heal and move on! I do hope you've put all this unpleasantness behind you for good! 

Arabelle - I am glad you've been referred to an obgyn. I hope that nothing is seriously wrong and that anything that is is easily fixable! 

Elizabean - Don't wean yourself off the meds before you're ready! There's no harm in taking them, and it would be a shame to feel sick again when you don't have to. Congrats on being 10 weeks already! You are one lucky duck! :)


----------



## celine

Boodley i hope that i can be your proof of third time lucky xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Boodley, really glad to hear surgery went well...that must be a relief! Hard to know what to do re: waiting. I was slightly forced to wait because I don't think I O'd after mc, or else it was really early. It's hard to wait afterwards, but some women feel better about it....Tough call, but I guess you can only go on your gut instinct X

Arabelle - I know it must suck to get news which suggests something isn't quite as it should be, but they know so much about the body these days we don't have to be at the mercy of it anymore, they can do proactive things to help....Even if it's not directly related to the mc's, everything that helps your system will surely help your next pregnancy X

Munchkin - You too! Hope you feel rotten :) Great news about the 8 week scan, gotta love a sympathetic doctor. I had stabby pains on the ovary to begin with, early scan turned out it was nothing...could be the ovarian cyst pumping out lots of lovely progesterone!

Jrepp - wanting to know and not wanting to know is totally understandable! Either way brings its own anxietys and upsets. I felt a bit calmer when I thought about it like : Really all i'm doing is deciding when I want to find out what happened 14 or so days ago. X

Elizabean - Glad you're feeling better! I hope you get to just enjoy 2nd tri now. X


Arabelle - Yeah i'd really love to see more info on getting pregnant after mc. 6 months is definitely a big window and it does seem like there are quite a lot of tales of pregnancy right after mc ending in another, but equally there are plenty where it worked out great. Glad to hear the break has done you good x

LL - Google seems to think it won't delay it for too long..also, delaying O etc isn't a bad thing given the bd timing thing and also, in my head those follicles of yours will be all massive and desperate to O, leading to a really strong O....and so forth :) It's good to know that eating to get rid of nausea is quite normal. I only really read about women going off their food because of the nausea. Which is why it seemed so topsy turvy. 

Celine - Hope you're doing well love? Not heard much of your experiences the last wee while? X

Afm - last night while DF was out I huddled up on the soaf and watched the latest episode of Homeland, nearly wet myself when the main character (carrie) poas, saw it was positive and then put it in a drawer full of about 50 tests, all positive. Someone on the script writing team knows all about poas mania. x


----------



## celine

Hahaha linny, is homeland any good? Ive seen its on netflix? Im watching dowton abbey atm while hubby is away, i feel bad not posting too much on here but dont want to be in anyones face.
I am starting to beleive that this pregnancy will be my rainbow, i am feeling the nausea and embracing what it means. Ive ready alot of mmc that the hcg rises slowly and i guess thats why my 4th pregnancy my hpts were always so light. Ive not poas in ages but i know it was dark enough to calm my nerves.

So yea nausea with hubby away has been rough but it means i feed the kids whatever at night then i relax with a healthy soup or whetever. I weighed myself yesterday and its horrendous. Ive picked up quite a bit and the sad part is because mc is not something you broadcast i cant be like oh ive been pregnant since april so yea thats why. In my head i think that must be it, 6 months of hormones and first tri in a way will do that.

Im also really tired, so i know thats a good symptom. Still trying to shake off my cold. So not much news on my side but im feeling confident. 13 days til my scan. I did panic a few days ago and thought i should just call the mw and get a reassurance scan without hubby, but i know thats not right. Ive got faith that this is it. Xx


----------



## GRGirl

Awww Celine I am so happy for you!!!! Your scan is soon and I have a good feelng for you as well ;) I know this one is a sticky bean!

Arabelle- I'm sorry but at least you got a referral? That may be me soon, so we may be commiserating together :(

Jrepp- oh I understand completely the fear of testing. I actually tested a couple days ago just to be sadistic to myself and see a -. I wish I hadn't, because I had a great + and now everything is faint again. I am beginning to think I don't want to know about chemicals anymore. The worry is driving me crazy, and I literally was shaking this morning testing because I'm terrified to do it.

Linny- I had hyperemesis with DS so nothing made the nausea go away, but I could get it to lessen enough when I ate something. I actually got to a point of stuffing food into lessen the nausea, knowing I'd throw up 75% anyway of it but hoping the other 25% would get to him. It worked, so I think eating more to cope is normal.

LL- I have a good feeling for you this cycle! FX this is it!

Elizabean- I tried Zofran, Reglan, and a whole bunch of stuff I can't remember now when I was pg with DS. I ended up taking it all until about 20 weeks when I gave up and just rode out the storm until about 24 weeks or so.

AFM- I am wishing I had never tested 2 days ago. Ever since the obvious + I can't get a dark one to save my life. Faint squinters is all :( Got a squinter on both a FRER and a IC this morning :( Temp went back up so it looks like a possible impl. dip since I had the pink cm yesterday too, but then why did I already get a +? I'm 10dpo so I know it's still early but I feel like everyone gets obvious BFPs around this time and mine are looking like they did last month (where I didn't get any dark FRERs until 11-12-13 dpo). Not good. I'm trying so hard not to compare but it's all I can seem to do!


----------



## garfie

Just being a bit selfish here - so I don't forget the conversation:-

Ladies

So finally the doctor contacts me (not the original one she's busy):wacko:

So what does he say:-

"Have you heard of clomid"
"Yes I have"
"Well I'm reluctant to prescribe it - at your age you're a higher risk of cysts multiple pregnancies etc"
"Ok so what now"
"So I think I should refer you back to the FS"
"Ok"
"Yes I can see you have had 5 m/c I presume you are still trying"
"Correct"
" If you've had 5 m/c - you must Ovulate"
"That's what I thought - but the test tells me otherwise"
"Yes 10 or under suggests no ovulation - so I think the best way forward is back to the FS"
"Ok - so if I become pregnant this cycle it will be a miracle"
"Yes" and he laughed:haha:

So ladies keep your fingers crossed for a miracle BFP to prove them all wrong :haha:

5DPFO and counting:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - I like homeland but it depends what your tastes are..I haven't started on Downton yet but i've heard good things. Yeah it's on netflix, the most recent episodes i'm watching on 4OD though. 

Really good to hear you feel confident and more settled that things are working out. That is great, and I hope next 2-ish weeks speed by! I just know it's all going to be fine X

GrGirl - it's a bit of a quandry with lines early on isn't it, the concentration of urine, the fact that it is really early etc. I always get my best lines in the afternoon after keeping it in for 4 hours. I know typically folk say fmu, but mine never really worked like that tbh. Gosh your hyperemisis sounded very harsh! There was no medication for it? x


----------



## Linnypops

Garfie - have you heard of progesterone therapy to force strong ovulation? Kind of like a natural version of clomid. I only browsed over the info i stumbled across because i was looking at progesterone cream for totally different reason. Everyone's views on self-medicating etc are very different, but thought I would mention it since your doc ruled out the clomid....If you look up Dr John Lee he treated women using natural progesterone to suppress and then force stronger O.


----------



## GRGirl

Garfie- I'm crossing all of my crossables for you! I know you can do it!

Linny- yeah it was horrible. Hyperemesis is morning sickness/vomiting to such an extreme that you pass out/break blood vessels in your face/erode throat lining, etc. I spent every Friday night-Sun morning in the hospital from about 8 weeks-18 weeks or so getting IV fluids. I scheduled it so I could still (barely) keep my job. I still have the broken blood vessels in my nose/cheeks and I still get GERD symptoms sometimes because of the throat erosion. I passed out 2x in the bathroom at work and they had to call ambulances- I threw up so hard I blacked out. I was about 2 weeks away from having a PICC line put in for IV fluids to carry with me to work, but I refused and stuck it out (PICC lines get infected easily). I lost a lot of my hair, my nails kept breaking. They tried a ton of different meds but nothing helped except time and cramming food in. I knew most of it would come right back out but I was so scared for DS that I did it anyway.

It was awful and miserable and I'm certifiably crazy because I want so very much to do it all over again :) That being said, 100% if I have hyperemesis again (which is a possibility) there won't be 3 little ones in our family- we're done at 2. I'll actively go on BC to prevent so it won't happen again. It's hard to explain to people just how bad it is, but I used to say it's like the worst flu ever x 100 and it never lets up. I'd wake up out of a sound sleep throwing up, spend all of the next 18 hours or so throwing up (maybe 30-40 x a day), and on my "good days" only throw up maybe 10 x.

He's still worth all of it, absolutely. I was so scarred from it that I insisted I was done after him and looked into getting my tubes tied. Luckily after about 18 mos or so I changed my mind


----------



## celine

Oh garfie will pray for that miracle bfp!

But what will the fs say if they are reluctant to prescribe clomid? 

Grgirl hang in there xxx i think stop testing for a day and then try again? No af is always good, are you going to try a digi?


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I love netflix - have been really sad and watched every season of BREAKING BAD wow it was amazing - took us two weeks, was meant to see us through until Christmas at least - now we are watching DEXTER hmmmm trying to get into it:haha:

Linny - How are you feeling today?:hugs:

Celine - This is your rainbow I can also feel it :hugs: - didn't you agree with hubby you would wait for the later scan - much better I think as you will see more - we got very early scans and probably will do again and hubby was like "it looks like a bogie with a strobe light" very profound I must say:blush:

The next few weeks should go quite quickly don't your children have a lot of activities coming up - my youngest is off to school tomorrow in his onesie for children in need, then there is some sponsored dance thingy coming up and and and all gonna cost me money:haha:

GR - I always tested better in an evening - after a hold. It's hard to say what is going on - but you are not out yet hun so don't give up - put your hope tee-shirt back on and stay strong - we're here for you:hugs:

JR- Tell me you are testing soon - your temps are still lovely and high:happydance:

Arabelle - What's the referral for - what are they looking for - sorry hun I might have missed that thread:blush:

LL - Of course it will happen - it's just your illness is delaying it slightly - don't forget that will also delay your BFP::winkwink:

Love to all the other pregnant ladies:hugs:

Anyone else 5DPFO (I just love that Celine :haha:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jrepp

Temps dipped a tiny bit this morning. 

Have any of you experienced a gelled substance after bd? I don't know if it was from me or hubby


----------



## celine

Jrepp i think if you dont test soon m gonna have to fly over there, force you on that loo and make you poas!


----------



## GRGirl

I'm with you Celine, test woman test!!!! I need to live vicariously through you, because...

more pink cm today and started very faint cramping... AF is due on Sun and pretty sure she's coming...

Someone needs to get another BFP!!! Since it looks like I'm heading toward loss #3 (maybe loss 2.5? Doesn't feel like a "real one"), Jrepp gets my vote for next BFP! ;)


----------



## celine

Grgirl would you consider this to be a chemical if it would get you some testing? (Sorry if i sound rude or insensative by asking)


----------



## garfie

JR - That's not a dip hun:winkwink: the gelled stuff like what creamy lotion or shiny EWCM - hard to tell? so those temps are still looking good when is testing date you are killing us POAS addicts:haha:

Gr - Even if (and I use that term loosely) it was a CP that does count sadly as a third m/c - is your test that you took a few days? ago still showing Pos:hugs:

AFM - A very dead POAS addict blame JR :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GRGirl

Celine- yep I'm going to count it and use it to get tested. SOMEthing has to be up to have 3 losses in 5 months, none of which went past 6 weeks (5w6d in July, 4w5d in Oct, and then if this one is too). I don't know if I'll get answers, but I do want to get tested to see if it's something I can fix.

Garfie- yep, it's still there. I just looked at it this morning and it's a +, line has pink, just faint.


----------



## garfie

Gr - Just a thought hun - I see you had a m/c in October - you did get your levels tested after or test out on a hpt until negative right?:flower:

If you did I would call it a CP (sadly) if you start when due:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GRGirl

Yep, I tested out on HPTs until they were negative (which was the next day, oddly enough). Last beta taken was @ 21 hcg and then the tests went from + to -.


----------



## arabelle

Oh GRGirl, I'm so sorry. Big hugs. A chemical pregnancy is an early loss, not a separate thing. Having a positive pregnancy test result go away is a horrible thing, it doesn't matter when it happens. You should absolutely use this to try to get some answers, I hope that you are able to get some. But hopefully all this chatting is all for nothing, and you're just having some cramping as part of a growing uterus. Being familiar with the faint hpt or one that is getting lighter, I know all too well how frightening it is.


----------



## arabelle

Garfie - referral is for ovaries that are "a bit polycystic" and LH:FSH ratio that is way too high. Since both these things are most likely to get in the way of ovulation, and I am obviously ovulating, at least the last two cycles, it doesn't explain the mcs. Frankly, I think my dr is just trying to help me in some way, and a referral is about the only thing she can do.


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> Jrepp i think if you dont test soon m gonna have to fly over there, force you on that loo and make you poas!

Well, you guys got your wish. I tested this morning and it was negative. There was a VERY faint line that I could see when it held it up to a bright light, but I couldn't capture the image. I'm not saying yes or no right now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 13


----------



## celine

Jrep that looks like the start of line...just saying...


----------



## Jrepp

Where?


----------



## arabelle

JRepp - you can't fake a bfp! A line, faint or not, means something! Maybe you implanted late so levels are just becoming detectable. Chin up, this could be it!


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - I am so happy you're feeling positive and confident about this pregnancy! I have a good feeling for it as well. 13 days is a while to wait but it will be worth it! 

GRGirl - Your hyperemesis sounds awful! I can see why you wouldn't want a third child if you get it with your next pregnancy. 

So sorry you're going through the confusion of your lines being lighter now. :( I am still hoping for the best for you. 

Garfie - What is the "FS" (pardon my ignorance)? I hope you can get the help you need. It's a shame they won't prescribe clomid but I'm hoping you really did ovulate and have a miracle BFP to prove them wrong! 

Jrepp - Sorry there isn't an obvious line. :hugs: But you're not out until AF shows! I can't see anything, but I'm not very good at seeing squinters. 

AFM - +OPK for me today! :happydance: Still no ovulation pains, which is odd for me, but I'm hoping it means I'll ovulate from my right side since I always seem to have more pain with my left. I am expecting to ovulate tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

I had a temp dip at 7dpo and a brown smudge at 8dpo. I read that an hpt would become positive. 4-5 days after that. Of course it could have just been an indent or something too. I'm not getting my hopes up until it's a definite no squint line or full on AF.


----------



## celine

I see a very faint line...?


----------



## arabelle

I also see a faint line and you are 4-5 days after the dip. The earliest a hpt can become positive is 4 days after implantation. You are only 12 dpo, test again tomorrow or the next day. Waiting to see is hard, but I think there is something on that test, so chin up!


----------



## Linnypops

LL- huzzah!!! Awesome O news. ah yes! You don't like your left ovary do you? Let's hope it is your right one then. The stars are aligning! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow i've been at work today and you ladies have filled like 3 pages in a day! 

Boodly how are you feeling now? How is the bleeding?

Arabelle i really hope they can come up with some simple good ideas for you now.

Arabelle and Sig i would be sooooo happy to be vomiting down the toilet all day :haha: my symptoms are a bit nothingy at the moment and it makes me VERY nervous. I just have to keep remembering i'm not bleeding or crampy so i must still be pregnant (very hard after a MMC!)

Jrepp this cycle i really really didn't want to test. But you don't NEED to test. Wait to see what happens with your AF if you really think you'd be happier not getting a negative.

Elizabean glad you're feeling lots better. Good luck with the meds xx

Celine i'm glad you're feeling more positive and the symptoms are multiplying nicely! I really hope it's just too early for me to be feeling too bad yet. I'm so happy you are feeling great about your rainbow xxx

GR Girl sorry your tests are elusive :( still plenty of time but you must be going up the wall xx

Garfie i SOOOO hope you prove them all wrong. Idiots. Would you still consider clomid? A multiple pregnancy doesn't sound so bad at the moment!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay Literati for your positive OPK! Go Bding :) and make it a damn good one so we can you in the BFP club in a couple of weeks. I'm bored of waiting for you now! The only thing i did this month (other than drinking A LOT of wine before ov) was to stick my legs in the air for ages after bding. I read somewhere you're not meant to do it/it doesn't help but i thought i'd try it. Just a thought xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - thanks, but I already keep my legs up in the air and my hips propped on a pillow after BDing! I'm not sure what else I can do to help my chances this month but I hope I will be joining you soon. You think YOU'RE bored of waiting for me... :haha: 

Linny - that's right! I abhor my left ovary and don't figure it works properly (my suspicion is not that my ovary is bad, but maybe there is a more toxic environment for sperm on that side). So definitely rooting for my right this time! I'll let you know! Haha


----------



## Elizabean

Literati_Love said:


> Munchkin - thanks, but I already keep my legs up in the air and my hips propped on a pillow after BDing! I'm not sure what else I can do to help my chances this month but I hope I will be joining you soon. You think YOU'RE bored of waiting for me... :haha:

Do you do upside down cycle legs too?:haha:


----------



## Jrepp

GRGirl said:


> AFM- I am wishing I had never tested 2 days ago. Ever since the obvious + I can't get a dark one to save my life. Faint squinters is all :( Got a squinter on both a FRER and a IC this morning :( Temp went back up so it looks like a possible impl. dip since I had the pink cm yesterday too, but then why did I already get a +? I'm 10dpo so I know it's still early but I feel like everyone gets obvious BFPs around this time and mine are looking like they did last month (where I didn't get any dark FRERs until 11-12-13 dpo). Not good. I'm trying so hard not to compare but it's all I can seem to do!

I don't know what is going on with your test, but it is so frustrating not to know! If you are terrified of testing perhaps you can hold out testing for a few days to see what happens. You can always pee on a popcicle stick to satisfy any poas addiction.



garfie said:


> Just being a bit selfish here - so I don't forget the conversation:-
> 
> Ladies
> 
> So finally the doctor contacts me (not the original one she's busy):wacko:
> 
> So what does he say:-
> 
> "Have you heard of clomid"
> "Yes I have"
> "Well I'm reluctant to prescribe it - at your age you're a higher risk of cysts multiple pregnancies etc"
> "Ok so what now"
> "So I think I should refer you back to the FS"
> "Ok"
> "Yes I can see you have had 5 m/c I presume you are still trying"
> "Correct"
> " If you've had 5 m/c - you must Ovulate"
> "That's what I thought - but the test tells me otherwise"
> "Yes 10 or under suggests no ovulation - so I think the best way forward is back to the FS"
> "Ok - so if I become pregnant this cycle it will be a miracle"
> "Yes" and he laughed:haha:
> 
> So ladies keep your fingers crossed for a miracle BFP to prove them all wrong :haha:
> 
> 5DPFO and counting:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Your doctor sounds like an ass! I hope you get your bfp even more so now just to shove it in his face!



GRGirl said:


> Garfie- I'm crossing all of my crossables for you! I know you can do it!
> 
> Linny- yeah it was horrible. Hyperemesis is morning sickness/vomiting to such an extreme that you pass out/break blood vessels in your face/erode throat lining, etc. I spent every Friday night-Sun morning in the hospital from about 8 weeks-18 weeks or so getting IV fluids. I scheduled it so I could still (barely) keep my job. I still have the broken blood vessels in my nose/cheeks and I still get GERD symptoms sometimes because of the throat erosion. I passed out 2x in the bathroom at work and they had to call ambulances- I threw up so hard I blacked out. I was about 2 weeks away from having a PICC line put in for IV fluids to carry with me to work, but I refused and stuck it out (PICC lines get infected easily). I lost a lot of my hair, my nails kept breaking. They tried a ton of different meds but nothing helped except time and cramming food in. I knew most of it would come right back out but I was so scared for DS that I did it anyway.
> 
> It was awful and miserable and I'm certifiably crazy because I want so very much to do it all over again :) That being said, 100% if I have hyperemesis again (which is a possibility) there won't be 3 little ones in our family- we're done at 2. I'll actively go on BC to prevent so it won't happen again. It's hard to explain to people just how bad it is, but I used to say it's like the worst flu ever x 100 and it never lets up. I'd wake up out of a sound sleep throwing up, spend all of the next 18 hours or so throwing up (maybe 30-40 x a day), and on my "good days" only throw up maybe 10 x.
> 
> He's still worth all of it, absolutely. I was so scarred from it that I insisted I was done after him and looked into getting my tubes tied. Luckily after about 18 mos or so I changed my mind

That sounds absolutely horrible! Hoping you don't have to go through that again. 



garfie said:


> JR - That's not a dip hun:winkwink: the gelled stuff like what creamy lotion or shiny EWCM - hard to tell? so those temps are still looking good when is testing date you are killing us POAS addicts:haha:
> 
> Gr - Even if (and I use that term loosely) it was a CP that does count sadly as a third m/c - is your test that you took a few days? ago still showing Pos:hugs:
> 
> AFM - A very dead POAS addict blame JR :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

It was clear, but not stretchy. It had the consistency of hair gel.



Munchkin30 said:


> Yay Literati for your positive OPK! Go Bding :) and make it a damn good one so we can you in the BFP club in a couple of weeks. I'm bored of waiting for you now! The only thing i did this month (other than drinking A LOT of wine before ov) was to stick my legs in the air for ages after bding. I read somewhere you're not meant to do it/it doesn't help but i thought i'd try it. Just a thought xxx

I don't think lashing there does much, but if it's what makes you comfy.....by all means do it!


AFM: I confessed to hubby that I tested and showed him the test. His response was I definitely see a line, but it's still early. Surprisingly he wasn't mad - he was surprised I made it as long as I did. I bought 2 more 2 packs of frers because target had them on sale for $10.98 with a $1 off coupon on the box and a free $5 gift card for buying two. I think I'm going to hold off testing for a few days to see what happens.

My cervix is still high, and closed. Pretty sure it would be open by now if AF was on the way tomorrow or Saturday. My boobs are tender, but don't hurt and are more bruise looking.


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning ladies. How are the testers doing? I'm feeling really really irritable today! My dd is a bit poorly and sitting in bed with me and keeps elbowing my boobs! They don't particularly hurt but it's driving me MAD! I wish I could feel nauseous instead if just mSsively stroppy! And I've got about a million things to do today and I need to rearrange some stuff and I'm not sure what to organise! My other issue is my grans now got to have radiotherapy and I'm worried I'm not allowed to be around her ?? Trying to find out what sort she'll be having but she doesn't even know I'm pregnant so it's hard !! I'm really the only person who can reliably take her for treatment and it's 12 days in a row so if I can't do it it'll take some organising ! Luckily it won't be til jan so I should (please please please) be 12 weeks so I can at least tell people why.


----------



## celine

Munchkin im sorry dd isnt well and poking you in the boobs :( hope you get done what you need done x


----------



## GRGirl

Hey all! I'm having (yet another) down day. Cramps started getting stronger and my lower back hurts, I'm feeling snappy and very PMSey, got a faint BFP on an IC but just a shadow line on a FRER...Thinking I'll be going on to #3. I have a dr appt on Tuesday but that seems so far away :( Guess I'll be going in to have "the talk" and hopefully convince him to start bloodwork/run a loss panel on me. I just want to crawl into bed and sleep for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Linnypops

LL - more toxic! heh, I'm trying to picture how that might work :) But in all seriousness, I am fingers crossed for that right Ovary and for one sweet temperature rise! Based on everyone's suggestions the best shot for bfp is upside down cycling legs and lots of red wine! woo hoo :) I'm sure hubby will be surprised and delighted 

Munchkin - Sorry to hear the strops got you! Tbh, I think that coupla weeks before more obvious symptoms startis so effing long and fraught with anxiety...the only sane option is stroppyness! I was a bit of a bitch to live with for the first week after bfp. But hey, we're all carrying a burden of worry for little beans. Bring on the big symptoms for you! x

GRGirl - Sorry to hear about the cramping etc. What a nightmare. But, if this does turn out to be number 3 and you're counting it, then Tuesday is your day to start getting answers. Good luck over the weekend. X


----------



## Jrepp

Munchkin - I hope you can get everything done today. Why wouldn't you be able to be around your grandma?

Gr- I'm sorry you are having some cramps. Hopfully you can get some answers.

ATM: had another crazy dream last night. I'm really starting to stress too because we are moving in 8 days and I feel like there is so much to do. I also want to poas again today but I promised hubby I would wait until Saturday.


----------



## celine

Urgh grgirl im so sorry :( im so angry for you right now. You know what im glad u did test early so you do have a reason for tests etc. i hope this weekend flies til Tuesday for you.

Me im cranky and moodya nd tired, not all pg related either.hubby fell asleep in his hotel at 7pm his time instead of skyping us this am so i was very moody. Then at 7:15am the doorbell rang and in my pjs i went to fetch flowers which i now know werent for me i dont know who they were for but clearly a very wrong delivery so i have a pretty bouquet. But i was moody bcos my first thoughts were indeed they couldnt be from him ashe wouldnt send me flowers (ok i now im geting pissy now) so that put me in a bad mood plus i tried to call him twoce but being a man he doent hear his phone when asleep. So now i was raging. What if i wasmc and i needed him?
Then the speech therapist called for the first tume regarding my son and asked if i could see her within the hour and i said yes, still couldnt get hold of my hubby so i was fuming.

Currently he has tried to call a fee times, ive fobbed him off. He called earlier and i was napping while dd napped so i said i didnt have time and he started gettng huffy and asked when will i have time so i said tonight IF i dont fall asleep and ignore my phone.

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## GRGirl

Linny- I'm so excited that you're past 6 weeks! woohoo!!! I'm counting it as #3 (just saw another BFP this morning but it was a holy squinter) and going in for bloodwork- 3 consecutive losses means something has to be wrong, right?! Who knows, but I am not doing so well today.

I'm very glad for you and Celine and Munchkin and Sofa and Elizabean and anyone else I forgot, though-it gives me some hope. I like hearing about everyone else's pregnancies; I'm just sad it isn't me.

Jrepp- thanks, I'm trying to just be happy that I have an appt on Tuesday but it's going to be a LOONNNGGGG 4 days.

Celine- thank you; I'm just feeling horrible right now. Everyone says repeated MCs/CPs are rare. Um, why do I have to be the rare one?! I don't want to be! I read it's only 2% of couples who have repeated loss- that's almost no one. WHY do I have to be part of that!

Anyway, at least you have pretty flowers and I think it's a guy thing to ignore their phone. Drives me insane when DF does it too!


----------



## Jrepp

Celine - I am sooty you haven't been having a very good day. Hubby's can be very irritating when they don't fit into our plans.


----------



## celine

Jreop and grgirl tx for the love <3 feelng a bit better after a rant at dh,i wasmad cos he was "tired" oh boo hoo have to sit at te hotel watching tva nd ordering dood how exhausting.

I agree repeat mc are supposed to be rare, i think my mw would of given me testing after two if i didnt have two perfect pregnancies. I try not to look atmc stats but i read somehwer that mmc are so rare like 1% chance!


----------



## slg76

sorry you are having a rough day, Munchkin! Take a deep breath, things will work out one way or another. 
Sorry about your grandma. I do hope you can be around her during her treatment. My guess is that if it's so many days in a row than it won't be the kind that leaves her radioactive. 
My dd has a habit of kicking me in the head when she is in my bed. Not her best quality :haha:


----------



## arabelle

Some how knowing the mmc are rare, does not make me feel better. Makes me feel like something is terribly wrong, and I will never have a baby. 

GRGirl- I'm sorry you're still feeling crappy. I hope if this is another loss that you get some answers, although as much as we all want answers, no answers makes it more likely that it's just terrible luck. I'm not sure which is better...I only want answers if there is something that can be done to fix the problem! 4 days is an eternity when you've already been waiting for so long. I know you probably don't feel like doing much, but try to get out and get your mind off things if at all possible. Big hugs.

Celine - my hubby is crap at answering his phone too. Drives me crazy. Hope the flowers cheer you up a bit!

Jrepp - not testing means that hcg will have time to increase enough to notice. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow.

Linny - I can't believe you're past 6 weeks already!

AFM - I'm having a rough go with my pregnant friend visiting. I want to celebrate with her and know everything that's going on, but I also want to burst into tears, so the solution seems to be not to talk about her pregnancy very much. But I hate that I'm not supporting her the way I'd like to be. I thought we were going to go through this together, and instead I'm dealing with losses and finding out that my body is basically defective, while she has a picture perfect pregnancy. Sorry for the rant. Feeling overwhelmed, again...probably pms because I can finally feel AF is on her way. Does anyone else get a weepy feeling day before AF?


----------



## slg76

Hang in there Arabelle. It sounds like you are doing what you can for your friend. I also get weepy before AF. Well...weepy and angry. It's best just to avoid me sometimes :rofl:


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- well, if you've seen "the Great Sperm Race" it is quite a treacherous journey for those poor spermies so maybe the left side is more treacherous. Either that, or the eggs are all impenetrable or crappy because I know I'm still ovulating every month! 

I think I ended up ovulating last night around 10:00 and I'm not sure we really BDed on time to catch that egg so I'm probably out this month. I couldn't really tell which side I ovulated from this time. It could have been the right, but there were also some twinges in the left. Who knows. At least if I'm not BFP this month I don't have to worry about miscarrying over Christmas. But if I don't get pregnant before the end of 2013 I will be rather upset! 

GRgirl- so sorry you seem to be having a CP. I am glad at least this means you can get testing done. So sorry you are one of the rare 2%. That is why stats never make me feel better, because it doesn't really matter if YOU are part of the marginal percentile that has everything go wrong. :(

Munchkin - so sorry you are so grumpy, but hopefully it is a good sign. Lots of people don't get nauseous til 6 or 7 weeks. When did you get nauseous last time? 

Celine- so sorry you are also feeling irritable and your husband is being annoying! Men these days. I do hope your day gets better. 

AFM - I either ovulated last night or early this morning. I guess I could be 1 DPO today. We will be trying for that romantic dinner again tonight but it's a shame now I won't be able to have a drink. 

I took 2 ibuprofen last night to sleep because my cramps were so bad. I know you shouldn't have ibuprofen when pregnant, but do you think it would cause harm on the day OF conception? Surely many women take ibuprofen before they find out they are pregnant.


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle - so sorry you are having a difficult time with your friend. I know how it feels to think you're going to be pregnant together with your friend and then end up left behind. It's awful. Be easy on yourself - you can be more supportive to her later on. You have been through a lot. 

And as to your question... :haha: of COURSE I get weepy right before AF! I get weepy and angry and irritable and insecure and depressed and insane for at least a week before AF and especially the day before/day it starts. I get less irritable but continue to be weepy and incapable of dealing with life for all of AF. So you are not alone. :)


----------



## RachelLynda

Ladies! I have 10 pages to catch up on! You lot sure do know how to talk!
It's been so busy here I haven't had the time to do anything I came on here the other day and just as I was about to read and catch up another thing came up!
I'm on holiday for a few days on Saturday so try to keep the conversation to a minimum so I don't have a lot to read as the 10 pages I've already missed probably won't get read until after my holiday :dohh:

My body is f***ed up. I never normally swear but I think it calls for it. A quick rerun..
Sept 4th - MC
Oct 8th - First AF since after 34 days
Oct 29th - Started spotting (21 days later)
Oct 31st - Second AF starts after 23 days
Nov 15th - After 16 days! Yes 16.. I've started to spot again.. So far it's brown and only on my pants..
What the f is going on?! :cry:

I can't reply to anyone as I haven't actually read through anything so..
Yay! for any + tests (HPT and OPK)
:hugs: for any bad news
:hugs: for people feeling down
:wave: for any new people
Keep those positive thoughts for anyone in the TWW
Keep that bed a rockin' for anyone ov
And keep that chocolate cupboard stocked up for anyone at the beginning of the cycle.

This cycle won't be my cycle as since AF stopped we've DTD once as we've had people staying here since so I'm already getting ready for the next cycle :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - sorry your body is confusing you so much! Have you asked your dr about the spotting? It's too bad you won't have much of a chance this month. :hugs:


----------



## RachelLynda

Literati_Love said:


> Rachel - sorry your body is confusing you so much! Have you asked your dr about the spotting? It's too bad you won't have much of a chance this month. :hugs:

No, I'm waiting to see if this turns into AF or not and if it does I'll ring if it doesn't I'll wait until the end of the month and ring as I'll have the time to go to the doctor :haha: 

I just feel like giving up :/ My body quite clearly doesn't want to be pregnant /won't get pregnant so why should I bother trying when it's clearly not going to happen anytime soon :cry:


----------



## slg76

hang in there Rachel. It makes sense that your body is confused right now. It will sort out but i know it feels like forever when you are waiting. Do you know if you are ovulating between your bleeds? Just curious. 

LL-Is it possible that one of your tubes is blocked and that's why it matters which side you ovulate from? Just a thought. 
I can't imagine a few ibuprofen now would make a difference. One dose couldn't possibly alter your lining much if at all. one drink probably doesn't hurt either for that matter. The egg or embryo isn't attached so isn't getting any nutrients from you yet. I know you want to be as careful as possible and I probably wouldn't drink either :(


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Munchkin - I had to read your post twice I thought it said my dad was in bed:blush: that comes of trying to read a post quickly:haha: kids just know which buttons to press don't they in your case elbowing you. My son pokes me you would think he would know better being 12 - hope your boobies aren't to sore:hugs:

I would consider clomid and a multiple pregnancy - bring it on:haha:

Hmmmm I can remember many years ago - my xhubby saying he had read somewhere that if we wanted a baby I would have to lay there with my legs up in the air for 20 mins or so - what do ya know Wills after trying for almost 2 years (12 years ago) was conceived - coincidence? who knows. Those were the days before I monitored temps/ did opks/ tracked cp/tracked cm etc:wacko: but one thing trying to have a cuppa in that position I don't recommend it:haha:

JR - Why would he be mad :hugs: after all you have been through - PAL is difficult enough and we all need to know asap just to get our mind into focus I think:hugs:

Gr - Sorry hun this looks like it is number 3 but as they say you are not out yet:hugs: If it makes you feel any better I'm also in that crappy percentage too:cry:

Celine - BIG :hugs: hun I don't blame you being stroppy - he's gone away and left you to manage with everything - including damn hormones and isn't there when you try and phone/skype him :growlmad: we all need a little TLC - so I'm sending you some hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Arabelle - BIG :hugs: (wow lots of :hugs: today)

Slg - :haha: me too avoid me when I'm PMT (usually the kids know before me) my 12 year old saying -" ignore her she just pre menstrual - have you got your period mum" gulp when did he grow up:wacko: then my 10 year old says "the nasty witch has come so no babies this month she took it away again":cry: what a difference a few years make to these children what they have seen and heard and seen their mum go through I think will make them understanding boyfriends when they are older:cloud9:

Rachel - How long are your cycles normally hun? :hugs:

LL - Why do you think your timing is out hun - I am looking at your chart and there seems to be plenty of lurving going on (lucky girl):winkwink:

AFM - I am a grumbling angry son of a bitch today:haha: (luckily I've been on my own today) - I am also 6DPFO. So now I wonder should I test on Sunday - yes yes I know I will only be 8DPO - but last month I only got as far as 8DPO and she came - so for a girl with a POAS habit that made me growl hmmmm what should I do - Test or wait?

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Oh no rachel! I think def see the doc, wither now if it is af or later when af comes and you have time but i agree it doesnt sound normal, good on you keeping track of those dates!

Arabelle hun two weeks after my 2nd mc whoch i did not feel emotional about at all was the day when i broke down in front of my two preggo friend and the one with a newborn. I felt ridiculous and they didnt know but it was so hard for me. Slowly after that i began to heal emotionally and it took some time before i was genuinely happy for them albeit sad for me. 

<3 you need to be sad and grieve, its the only way forward. So this thread is fab for that too, shout and scream and cry if you need, chances are someone here will know how you feel x


----------



## RachelLynda

Slg - I have no clue, I don't use OPK and my CM goes from fertile (I had it once the other day but only once) to non existent to the CM you get just before AF turns up.

Garfie - Before my MC between 29-31 days the after MC it's been 34, 23 and now 16 days later I've gotten spotting so :shrug:

EDIT - You commented when I comment sorry! Good old iPhone apps ;) And yeah, I might ring up Monday as they're shut for the weekend and get an appointment as I'm now worrying, I'm trying to stay off google and knowing it it'll say I have cancer or something when in fact it could be something harmless like my hormones sorting out.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Quick read here - 

Munchkin - it depends on the type of therapy your gran is having. When my mom had radiation laser therapy for cancer there was no concern of pregnant women being around her. My neighbor, however, had to be injected with a radioactive dye for a thyroid condition. His wife was pregnant and could not be around him during the procedure and for 2 weeks after. She couldn't even enter the house if he was not home during that 2 week period. She stayed with a friend. I am sure this pregnancy will be successful for you and you will be at or near your 12 week mark when you have to tell your gran. You can ask the doctor in the meantime what type of therapy she is having and he/she will keep your pregnancy confidential. It may help you plan.

Good luck to you and your gran.


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - Sorry to hear you've had a rubbish time of it. I think whenever oh's don't seem to 'get it' it brings out the worst feelings. I think bc we're sort of carrying about all our fears and hopes and sickness and all that - if our oh's seem all relaxed it's a bit irritating...How do they get to be having a nice old nap and going out for drinks!? heh. Anyway, hopefully you're feeling bit better and your hubs gets the message he needs to be more contactable!

GRGirl - Thanks love! it's a little milestone. It would be good if they could pinpoint something fixable for you.... or even if not it still seems like even after 3 the chances of live birth next time are still higher than mc, but I agree - why risk it if you can check for other issues and avoid all the heartache and uncertainty? I think being proactive at this time as well is really good, with mc's so much of it is just waiting at the mercy of things, unable to get answers etc, and this way you're taking things into your hands, getting more control...That's surely going to be good both for future pregnancys and your emotional wellbeing. X


Arabelle- me either, it feels like years! hehe.
I cannot even imagine a close friend being pregnant right now ...even when pregnant (I know that's madness!). I think all your feelings are really understandable, don't beat yourself up -I bet your freind totally understands how you must be feeling and is more concerned for you than sorry for herself X


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow ladies chatty much?!? What a day!
I can only reply briefly so
Rachel i'm sorry you're feeling so crappy. I'm sure stuff will sort itself out but hormones are just maybe taking ages to regulate. 

Literati i took ibuprofen the night of ov last month and was really paranoid it would stop me ovulating or something. Looks like it was my lucky charm ;) your timing looks fine, get another in tonight to seal the deal xx

Celine sorry your OH is being a pain.. They are sometimes aren't they and they won't get it whatever you do! 

I had a nice day today in the end, my boobs are hurting more and i was feeling a bit icky and dizzy which i think is a good sign. Come on quality nausea!! My DD had her second trial session at the new nursery and she seemed to really enjoy it so she starts properly 2 days a week on monday, it's lovely there so i'm very happy with it!

GRgirl sorry things aren't going too well, you never know the HPT's might turn soon xx

So sorry everyone else i'm meant to be going out tonight and got sooo much to do first but i love you all xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh and itsawonder thank you so much for that. I really hope it's one i can be around her for as she'll need the support but if not i'll have to be really sensible. i'll have a chat with the dr xx


----------



## Jrepp

Literati_Love said:


> Linny- well, if you've seen "the Great Sperm Race" it is quite a treacherous journey for those poor spermies so maybe the left side is more treacherous. Either that, or the eggs are all impenetrable or crappy because I know I'm still ovulating every month!
> 
> I think I ended up ovulating last night around 10:00 and I'm not sure we really BDed on time to catch that egg so I'm probably out this month. I couldn't really tell which side I ovulated from this time. It could have been the right, but there were also some twinges in the left. Who knows. At least if I'm not BFP this month I don't have to worry about miscarrying over Christmas. But if I don't get pregnant before the end of 2013 I will be rather upset!
> 
> GRgirl- so sorry you seem to be having a CP. I am glad at least this means you can get testing done. So sorry you are one of the rare 2%. That is why stats never make me feel better, because it doesn't really matter if YOU are part of the marginal percentile that has everything go wrong. :(
> 
> Munchkin - so sorry you are so grumpy, but hopefully it is a good sign. Lots of people don't get nauseous til 6 or 7 weeks. When did you get nauseous last time?
> 
> Celine- so sorry you are also feeling irritable and your husband is being annoying! Men these days. I do hope your day gets better.
> 
> AFM - I either ovulated last night or early this morning. I guess I could be 1 DPO today. We will be trying for that romantic dinner again tonight but it's a shame now I won't be able to have a drink.
> 
> I took 2 ibuprofen last night to sleep because my cramps were so bad. I know you shouldn't have ibuprofen when pregnant, but do you think it would cause harm on the day OF conception? Surely many women take ibuprofen before they find out they are pregnant.

I don't think a drink or the ibuprofen will do anything as you have just ovulated and the eggy is still traveling. I know quite a few people that hard core partied for a month before finding out they were pregnant. 



RachelLynda said:


> Ladies! I have 10 pages to catch up on! You lot sure do know how to talk!
> It's been so busy here I haven't had the time to do anything I came on here the other day and just as I was about to read and catch up another thing came up!
> I'm on holiday for a few days on Saturday so try to keep the conversation to a minimum so I don't have a lot to read as the 10 pages I've already missed probably won't get read until after my holiday :dohh:
> 
> My body is f***ed up. I never normally swear but I think it calls for it. A quick rerun..
> Sept 4th - MC
> Oct 8th - First AF since after 34 days
> Oct 29th - Started spotting (21 days later)
> Oct 31st - Second AF starts after 23 days
> Nov 15th - After 16 days! Yes 16.. I've started to spot again.. So far it's brown and only on my pants..
> What the f is going on?! :cry:
> 
> I can't reply to anyone as I haven't actually read through anything so..
> Yay! for any + tests (HPT and OPK)
> :hugs: for any bad news
> :hugs: for people feeling down
> :wave: for any new people
> Keep those positive thoughts for anyone in the TWW
> Keep that bed a rockin' for anyone ov
> And keep that chocolate cupboard stocked up for anyone at the beginning of the cycle.
> 
> This cycle won't be my cycle as since AF stopped we've DTD once as we've had people staying here since so I'm already getting ready for the next cycle :)

I don't know what is going on with your cycles, but of it makes you feel better my sister had 3 periods 10 days apart before finding out she was pregnant.



Munchkin30 said:


> Wow ladies chatty much?!? What a day!
> I can only reply briefly so
> Rachel i'm sorry you're feeling so crappy. I'm sure stuff will sort itself out but hormones are just maybe taking ages to regulate.
> 
> Literati i took ibuprofen the night of ov last month and was really paranoid it would stop me ovulating or something. Looks like it was my lucky charm ;) your timing looks fine, get another in tonight to seal the deal xx
> 
> Celine sorry your OH is being a pain.. They are sometimes aren't they and they won't get it whatever you do!
> 
> I had a nice day today in the end, my boobs are hurting more and i was feeling a bit icky and dizzy which i think is a good sign. Come on quality nausea!! My DD had her second trial session at the new nursery and she seemed to really enjoy it so she starts properly 2 days a week on monday, it's lovely there so i'm very happy with it!
> 
> GRgirl sorry things aren't going too well, you never know the HPT's might turn soon xx
> 
> So sorry everyone else i'm meant to be going out tonight and got sooo much to do first but i love you all xxx

I know you are rooting for nausea, but my sister had no nausea what's so ever with her first pregnancy.


As for me, I feel like AF is coming but my cervix is still high and closed. Maybe I finally need to use the bathroom


----------



## Literati_Love

SLG - I have no reason to think my left tube is blocked and don't really feel like getting paranoid about that. It doesn't matter anyway, as they would never do any testing on that unless I had an ectopic. But I actually read a study which showed that eggs from the right ovary are more likely to be fertilized than the left, and it's appearing to be true for me. I really don't want to start worrying about hypothetical scenarios, though. 

And yeah, I kind of figured the same thing since the embryo wouldn't be receiving any nutrients from me yet, but it's hard not to worry. 

Garfie - I am a perfectionist and we only BDed a few hours before I think I ovulated, and then a full 57 hours before ovulation. I don't really think my dh has the best spermies so I'm worried that won't be enough. 

Sorry you're grumpy too. It seems like everyone has a case of the grumps today! Good luck if you test on Sunday! 

Rachel - I feel the same way. I'm probably never going to get pregnant again, so why try?

Munchkin - Good to know. I hope it's my lucky charm as well. ;)

I hope you have fun going out tonight and can get all your stuff done before that!


----------



## GRGirl

Oh LL- I wish I was near you and we could eat chocolate and vent together ;) I'm a major grumpy cat today.

I've decided I'm not testing for another 2 days, maybe even 3. AF is due Sunday, so I may test late that night or just wait til Monday. I have horrible symptoms, just like last month, which is what makes it so bad- having major symptoms but still just getting faint lines :( Either way, I'm done testing. I'm turning into a stark raving b*tch and I'm tired of the rollercoaster. If I start bleeding, I'll know I guess.


----------



## Jrepp

GRGirl said:


> Oh LL- I wish I was near you and we could eat chocolate and vent together ;) I'm a major grumpy cat today.
> 
> I've decided I'm not testing for another 2 days, maybe even 3. AF is due Sunday, so I may test late that night or just wait til Monday. I have horrible symptoms, just like last month, which is what makes it so bad- having major symptoms but still just getting faint lines :( Either way, I'm done testing. I'm turning into a stark raving b*tch and I'm tired of the rollercoaster. If I start bleeding, I'll know I guess.

My heart goes out to you. I know exactly how you must be feeling! Everything that you have been going through gives you every reason to be in a grumpy mood. I'm no expert, but if you are still getting faint lines than it's possible that everything is still gong just fine. I'm testing Sunday too, so we can test together :) I tried to move my testing date up, but hubby hid the tests and I have no idea where they are. :hugs:


----------



## arabelle

I'd lose it on my hubby if he hid my tests! And then I would go buy more!


----------



## celine

Wow jrepp ur hubby is mean!


----------



## Jrepp

I don't think he's mean for hiding the tests. 1) it removes the temptation to take one early and 2) I think he's just trying to protect me from heartbreak. After my first mc I became quite depressed and after my second mc I was very bad. Wouldn't do anything but lay in bed and cry. I don't think he wants me to have to go through all that again.


----------



## celine

Maybe he isnt that mean...just logical? I dounderstand then xxx


----------



## garfie

Arab - I'm with you on that one - he would have no tea, no clean clothes :haha:

Celine - How are you feeling today? BIG :hugs:

JR - So when are you testing - tomorrow?:hugs:

AFM - Woke up to a temp spike this morning -:happydance: 7DPFO:haha: so I then entered same details in Ovu Friend (another app) and it says I Ovulated on 1 November :wacko:

I really hope not otherwise I am now 15DPO and the test the Dr performed would be correct (no ovulation) as at the time I would have been a level 10 at 10DPO - does this make sense? unless my levels were coming back down - so where is she?:wacko:

I will of course have to see what tomorrows temps bring - I will be testing as well - why not?:winkwink:

For now I am thinking FF is correct and Ovu Friend is wrong (hope so)

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Im not a huge charter but i did chart once apon a time, cant see ur ovufriend ine but ur ff one does look accurate.


----------



## garfie

Will try and do a screen shot - not enough room in my signature it's to full of my angel babies:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## celine

Oh yea the ff makes more sense to me, any orher charters in here agree?


----------



## Linnypops

Garfie - I agree with Celine, despite not having much charting experience it just seems a lot cleaner with the temps after the ff line.

Jrepp - Our men save us from ourselves. I wasn't allowed to test till a saturday morning when he was there. I was raging at first (poas-interrupted, it should be a recognised syndrome ), but it worked out better X

LL - I didn't know that fact about right ovaries, that is weird...I always had a funny thing about the left side of my pelvis...I wonder whether it's proximity to other organs?

Afm - I've basically been very foolish again :blush: (Next time I rock up in here with this line, please throw rotten apples at me) I tested on my last frer, despite thinking it wasn't a good idea. On monday the test line was far darker than control. Today, they are just as dark as one another. I have no more tests so I can't test the 'Hook effect' theory with diluted wee. I am basically feeling a bit deflated and also, very very stupid. If only DF had known and had managed to wrestle the thing off me. Anyway, monday is my scan so all I can do is claw my way through the weekend. Bleh. Well, I hope all you lovely ladies are having a good start to your weekends. Garfie - you testing today or tomorrow?

X


----------



## RachelLynda

Just a quick one before I shoot off on holiday! 
I looked up bleeding (I say bleeding it was a bit of brown then two streaks of pink/red then nothing else) and it said it could be ov bleeding - I've been wrong about bleeding before but I can get my hopes up right?! Means I ov yesterday or sometime within the next day or so I think just on time with a 29/31 day cycle which is an average for me. Thinking about it now I had pains the day before yesterday and yesterday and on the night of the 14th I had a dream I had really strong ov pains and I could see the egg through my skin so good sign? (I know it sounds silly but I really read into my dreams as before my BFP I had a dream I took a test and it was + and right before my MC I had a dream I woke up with blood everywhere and this little ball of light coming out my stomach :blush: ) 
So I'm either 1dpo or I'm day of ov we dtd last night but that'll be it as I'm at my mums for the next 4 days so looks like no Nov BFP for me but who knows?
Anyone else testing at the end of the month?

I'll try get on here while I'm there but it's going to be a busy few days so sorry if I can't! And sorry if this doesn't make sense I'm meant to be packing ;) x


----------



## Jrepp

garfie said:


> Arab - I'm with you on that one - he would have no tea, no clean clothes :haha:
> 
> Celine - How are you feeling today? BIG :hugs:
> 
> JR - So when are you testing - tomorrow?:hugs:
> 
> AFM - Woke up to a temp spike this morning -:happydance: 7DPFO:haha: so I then entered same details in Ovu Friend (another app) and it says I Ovulated on 1 November :wacko:
> 
> I really hope not otherwise I am now 15DPO and the test the Dr performed would be correct (no ovulation) as at the time I would have been a level 10 at 10DPO - does this make sense? unless my levels were coming back down - so where is she?:wacko:
> 
> I will of course have to see what tomorrows temps bring - I will be testing as well - why not?:winkwink:
> 
> For now I am thinking FF is correct and Ovu Friend is wrong (hope so)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I am going to test first thing tomorrow, if AF doesn't show today. Im sill all closed up and temps still look fine (I hope). 

Fertility Friend makes more sense to me for your chart, but I have no idea what your cycle did. From the temp jump it loos like you definitely ovulated. Hopefully you get a + instead of af!



Linnypops said:


> Garfie - I agree with Celine, despite not having much charting experience it just seems a lot cleaner with the temps after the ff line.
> 
> Jrepp - Our men save us from ourselves. I wasn't allowed to test till a saturday morning when he was there. I was raging at first (poas-interrupted, it should be a recognised syndrome ), but it worked out better X
> 
> LL - I didn't know that fact about right ovaries, that is weird...I always had a funny thing about the left side of my pelvis...I wonder whether it's proximity to other organs?
> 
> Afm - I've basically been very foolish again :blush: (Next time I rock up in here with this line, please throw rotten apples at me) I tested on my last frer, despite thinking it wasn't a good idea. On monday the test line was far darker than control. Today, they are just as dark as one another. I have no more tests so I can't test the 'Hook effect' theory with diluted wee. I am basically feeling a bit deflated and also, very very stupid. If only DF had known and had managed to wrestle the thing off me. Anyway, monday is my scan so all I can do is claw my way through the weekend. Bleh. Well, I hope all you lovely ladies are having a good start to your weekends. Garfie - you testing today or tomorrow?
> 
> X

Awww Linny, I'm sure everything is fine! Don't stress out, it isn't good for you



RachelLynda said:


> Just a quick one before I shoot off on holiday!
> I looked up bleeding (I say bleeding it was a bit of brown then two streaks of pink/red then nothing else) and it said it could be ov bleeding - I've been wrong about bleeding before but I can get my hopes up right?! Means I ov yesterday or sometime within the next day or so I think just on time with a 29/31 day cycle which is an average for me. Thinking about it now I had pains the day before yesterday and yesterday and on the night of the 14th I had a dream I had really strong ov pains and I could see the egg through my skin so good sign? (I know it sounds silly but I really read into my dreams as before my BFP I had a dream I took a test and it was + and right before my MC I had a dream I woke up with blood everywhere and this little ball of light coming out my stomach :blush: )
> So I'm either 1dpo or I'm day of ov we dtd last night but that'll be it as I'm at my mums for the next 4 days so looks like no Nov BFP for me but who knows?
> Anyone else testing at the end of the month?
> 
> I'll try get on here while I'm there but it's going to be a busy few days so sorry if I can't! And sorry if this doesn't make sense I'm meant to be packing ;) x

I had ovulation bleeding last month and got a a bfp (that ended in a mc). Hopefully that was the egg breaking free!

AFM: Temp is still right where it has been. I think my chart is still looking good. Cervix is still high, soft and closed. Depending on what date you use, AF is officially 1-2 days late. I'm nursing a massive headache right now and some nausea. Another vivid dream :( Gonna take it easy today and wait until hubby gets home to start packing for our move next week.


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - Your chart looks stunning! I know your hubby is trying to protect you, but if AF is late this is the perfect time to be testing. I wouldn't want to know if I had a CP before AF was due, but I personally would want to know if I miscarried after that (especially since I need to get the Winrho shot every time I miscarry since my blood is RH-). Don't you want to know if you're pregnant so that you can get going on the blood work and have some reassurance?? When will your dh let you test?


GRGirl - I would love to hang out, vent and eat chocolate with you. I wish we all knew each other in RL and we could have a sad little support group that met every week and ate chocolate (and drank wine before ovulation)! heheh. I think if you're having such major symptoms that sounds like a good sign? So sorry you're going through this rollercoaster. :hugs:

Garfie - I personally think FF is correct on your chart this time, and YAY for a temp spike! I think you totally might be preg this month! And I am so excited for you! :happydance:



Linnypops said:


> Our men save us from ourselves. I wasn't allowed to test till a saturday morning when he was there. I was raging at first (poas-interrupted, it should be a recognised syndrome )

Linny - You are hilarious. The "POAS-interrupted" part made me laugh! :haha:

Yep, it's weird about the right ovary thing. I had already suspected that my right ovary worked better, so I did a quick google of it and found an interesting study about it. It's not like the right ovary is leaps and bounds more fertile, but the study did find a statistically significant difference!

https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/9/1921.long Here's the article if you're interested. I know how you love your medical research. :haha:

Rachel - I didn't mention the ovulation bleeding before since you hadn't mentioned any fertile CM or ovulation pain with it. But that sounds really promising if you were feeling some ov pains around that time! I do hope that is the case! Good luck! And yes, Rachel, I am testing at the end of the month as well! Probably Nov. 27th or 28th! Cycle buddies again - woohoo!

AFM - Ovufriend was silly today and gave me a dotted line for ovulating CD13. I guarantee you it's wrong and it will change its tune when my temps rise again tomorrow. I am still going with CD14! :happydance: Since I ovulated in the evening, I'm not sure if I should expect AF on Nov. 28th or 29th, since I (typically) have a 13-day LP. Hopefully it doesn't come at all!


----------



## Jrepp

Literati_Love said:


> Jrepp - Your chart looks stunning! I know your hubby is trying to protect you, but if AF is late this is the perfect time to be testing. I wouldn't want to know if I had a CP before AF was due, but I personally would want to know if I miscarried after that (especially since I need to get the Winrho shot every time I miscarry since my blood is RH-). Don't you want to know if you're pregnant so that you can get going on the blood work and have some reassurance?? When will your dh let you test?
> 
> https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/9/1921.long Here's the article if you're interested. I know how you love your medical research. :haha:
> 
> AFM - Ovufriend was silly today and gave me a dotted line for ovulating CD13. I guarantee you it's wrong and it will change its tune when my temps rise again tomorrow. I am still going with CD14! :happydance: Since I ovulated in the evening, I'm not sure if I should expect AF on Nov. 28th or 29th, since I (typically) have a 13-day LP. Hopefully it doesn't come at all!

He is letting me test tomorrow morning......but I found the hpts so I might try to sneak one tonight lol. 

That article is interesting. I know that both of my miscarriages have been from ovulating on the right side, and I ovulated from the right side again this month. 

CD 14 sounds correct from what you have been saying. Perhaps Ovufriend is just waiting for the temp tomorrow? I hope AF doesn't come for you either. I would think that you would start on the 28th (if at all) because AF doesn't seem to have a watch.


----------



## Literati_Love

That's very interesting that you ovulated from your right all 3 times that you got pregnant (or do you have other children?). Thanks for the info because I'm constantly curious about which side people ovulate from when they conceive!

And thanks!


----------



## Jrepp

I do not have any other children, we are still working on keeping #1 in for a full 9 months.


----------



## Literati_Love

I hear you. :( Me too.


----------



## Jrepp

Do any of you know if it's alright to use a heating pad on low for back pain?


----------



## Literati_Love

I believe a heating pack is totally fine if you're pregnant (especially on low)! Just make sure your internal temperature doesn't get too high (which it shouldn't on such a small part of your body).


----------



## Jrepp

I hope so lol. 

How are you feeling today.?


----------



## Linnypops

LL- ah, I'm rh negative but the doc didn't give me a shot despite me asking if it was necessary. (Said not needed if early pregnancy loss) Hmmm. Do you get them routinely there?


----------



## Linnypops

Also that study link is interesting! I do love a good medical document <geek out> haha


----------



## Munchkin30

Jrepp everything crossed for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Munchkin!

Ff gave me 79 points and ovufriend gave me 72 points with 88% probability of positive.


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp- I am feeling okay today, thanks. No symptoms since I'm only 2 DPO! Haha 

Linny - Wow, I'm surprised they wouldn't give you the shot! My dr and the dr at the hospital seemed extremely concerned that I get my shot last time. I'm sure at an early stage it's unlikely to be necessary, but they do it as a precautionary measure anyway. I would way rather be safe than sorry! After I got it I felt paranoid I didn't get it on time and would never be able to have a healthy baby. But I know I got it before I miscarried so it should be fine.


----------



## slg76

I wish we were all closer so I could have you all over for a proper chat :wine:

POAS-interupted is a serious offense!! That is serious business and must be respected!!

I can do one worse, though. Today was had BD-interupted. :growlmad: We were trying to be fast while DD was awake but she couldn't keep herself busy long enough. I even bribed with chocolate :haha: DD has been staying up until 10 or 11 which means by the time we get her in bed we crash too. We will try again tonight. Have no idea about my cycle but I'm having slight twinges on my right side, although no EWCM.


----------



## Jrepp

Sig, did I ask you before where in Colorado are you?


----------



## slg76

I was trying to remember who else was from Colorado. I'm in NorthEast Denver. You?


----------



## Jrepp

Southeast denver


----------



## slg76

We are pretty close then! Are you in Aurora? I'm up in the new part of Commerce City (Pena and Tower) pretty near DIA.


----------



## Jrepp

No, I'm actually in Denver off of i25 and Hamden


----------



## slg76

We have been here 6 years and like it a lot. I like the weather apart from all the wind and its a nice size city. Grateful to have such good health care here at the university. We moved here from Honolulu and I don't know what I would have done to get good cancer care there. Hubby is a pilot which is why we live way up near the airport.


----------



## Jrepp

Well, no obvious line this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## celine

:(


----------



## Linnypops

LL - I did a bit of poking about on NHS site, and turns out they don't give the shot unless you're past 12 weeks here. I guess I just need to inform them next time i go in, and also if there's any bleeding apparently. (fx none of that!). How are your temps looking this am? :)

Slg - BD-interrupted must be the ultimate taboo! I had same on pg cycle when neice got into bed with us after a nightmare, her and all her elbow and knee joints :). Do you mainly go off bodily symptoms to determine O? Sounds like it's close with the twinges! Good luck trying to get a BD! x

JRepp - Ah bums. Your temps looked really good too! Christmas month seems like a lucky time instead... I know a couple of women in reals who got pg in dec while taking the month off to drink & be naughty. X

Afm, last night was a date night and we went to watch some 'difficult' contemporary dance. 5 minutes was spent listening to radio static watching a man writhe around on the floor. I spent the next half thinking about the fact that for the same price we could've been watching 'Gravity'. hehe.


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp- I thought for sure you'd have a +, but it's not over yet!

Temps are still up, cervix high and soft, I have constant nausea, but I shouldn't be getting squinters and not have AF at 13dpo. So I'm calling it as a CP- hope I'm wrong and somehow a blazing + shows up but I don't think so. Tuesday talking to the dr I'm going to ask for a RE referral. Three losses before 6 weeks first time/5 wks second time/4 wks this time seems like an implantation issue, but my lp is usually 12-14 days so I don't think progesterone is an issue? AF was due today but not even a drop so far. TTC is really getting old (I know you guys get it)


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Yes, if there isn't any bleeding, we don't get the shot here until 20 weeks or so. But they have to give the shot before/after you deliver your baby if it's RH+, and if you miscarry you are technically "delivering" your baby and they can't know if it's + or not, so they always give you a shot if you're bleeding/miscarrying. So it sounds similar there if they give it to you if you're bleeding. 

My temps actually look crappy today. They are still "elevated" but they went down a bit. As I suspected, OF did change my ov day to Nov. 14th, but it's only giving me dotted line, that nasty thing! I have the same details on FF and it gave me a solid line for Nov. 14th, so personally I trust FF when there's a discrepancy since FF has been around a lot longer. 

So, I was feeling down but then I looked at my chart from my BFP month. My temps actually did the same thing at first.
BFP MONTH
(Ov day - 36.77 supposedly, although I might have Oved sooner at 36.46)
1 DPO - 36.8
2 DPO - 36.9
3 DPO - 36.8

THIS MONTH
(Ov day: 36.41)
1 DPO - 36.61
2 DPO- 36.9
3 DPO - 36.8

So, as you can see...pretty similar pattern here! On my BFP month they stayed low-ish like that and then at 5 DPO spiked up to 36.98 and hovered around there until I got my BFP. So...I'll be hoping for a spike at 5 DPO or so again! 

GRGirl - So sorry you're still having squinters. :( I hope maybe you implanted late and it's just not showing up, but I know that you "know when you know." That is awful that you've now had 3 losses. You might be right about the implantation issue. Definitely mention it to your doctor. And your LP sounds good but it doesn't hurt to get progesterone checked to rule that out?

Jrepp - I do see a squinter on yours, but I know it's pretty late for that. So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. I wish it were a nice fat pink line, but that's alright. We're moving next week so I can focus on that, and hopefully get a sticky one for Christmas.


----------



## slg76

It looks like there is a very faint second line. Did you take the picture in the time limit for the test?


----------



## Jrepp

I did. It was difficult to do because I didn't want to turn the light on so I used the flashlight on my phone to illuminate the test.


----------



## Linnypops

GRgirl - You could ask the gp to take a beta as well - see what the numbers are like. I'm not sure if it'd help but maybe it'll offer more insight to an RE.

LL - Is that what's known as a fallback rise? It's good it matches the bfp month - During my charting month i continually searched for charts like mine (because i had no previous charts to check against) to see what % ended in pregnancy :) It's such a long wait isn't it! When you thinking of testing this time, will you wait for AF to come or test early?


----------



## arabelle

Linny - where are you? In Canada I would have been given rh shot after both 5 week losses (but not applicable for me as I'm rh+). My dr and midwife asked several times each. However I suspect this is a policy thing depending where you live and a precaution not necessity (early on, obv important later).

LL and JRepp - I'm working on a sticky baby #1 too.

JRepp - I'm sorry you're not seeing a line :( I try to focus on all the reasons it's easier to not be pregnant during the next month (even though I'd rather deal with any inconveniences). If this isn't the month you can come be my cycle buddy. It would be pretty great to be newly pregnant at Christmas time.

GRgirl - Your losses are similar to mine. I've also been thinking a lot about what might be the cause. I'll post a pic of my temps from this month. I don't think progesterone is my issue either has my temps do what they are supposed to do. Although I know some people are given progesterone to try to help implantation. I think it's definitely a question to ask your dr.

How do you ladies know which side you're ovulating from? I'll have to pay more attention and see if I can tell...great something else to obsess about!

AFM - Still waiting for AF...feels wrong to be willing her to come! I have every sign that she's coming, but hasn't started yet...want her now because I'd love to ovulate while we're on vacation. I want to be as relaxed as possible, and that has to be our best shot. Cooperate with me, ovaries! I'm taking a vitamin D supplement because I've read a lot about it helping ovulation, and also vit D deficiency being a common issue for fertility. Plus I'm far enough north that I can't absorb any outside between October and April.

If I wasn't sure that conception this month would have to be immaculate (only bd once unprotected on cd 10, ov cd 18), I would be excited about my chart. That said, I'm not sure I'll temp after ov this month. I think it lends only to stressing me out, and it's too easy to read into the information.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- I don't really know what a fallback rise is. I'm not too concerned about it as long as my temps stay elevated in the coming days ahead! 

I will probably test one day before AF is due, at 13 DPO. That's the plan, anyway.

Arabelle - Do you know what day you ovulated? CD10 sounds promising to me, but I'm usually an early O-er.

Good idea to take a Vitamin D supplement. I have a big bottle of it and always mean to take it but it's sort of out of the way so I always forget. Think maybe I should just stop being lazy and move it to where my other vitamins are? =P

I can tell which side I ovulate from solely based on ovulation pains which are normally just one-sided. If you don't get ovulation pains or they aren't localized it'd be pretty impossible to tell.

Sorry you're still working on sticky baby #1. :( It's hard, isn't it?


----------



## arabelle

Oops, chart didn't post...trying again!
 



Attached Files:







ovu.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## slg76

I take vitaminD drops most days. I spend some time outdoors but my body just doesn't seem to make a lot. The first time I had my levels tested my doctor said it was one of the lowest she had ever seen! My oncologist swears by taking a multivitamin, fish oil, and vitaminD. She says the rest aren't necessary even for cancer patients/survivors.


----------



## penguin1

Hey ladies! Sorry I had a lil break (again)! I had family visiting from California and Hawaii this week. I have been so busy I had to take an hour nap yesterday and haven't been going to bed til 11pm-12am. 

Sorry I am no help with the temping and charts. Good luck to all who are testing now. AFM- I thought I had some chance of ovulating this week but started spotting this am. I'm getting really tired of AF instead of ov! Going to call the dr tomorrow but thinking I will be waiting til the next AF.

How are all of our BFP's feeling?


----------



## Jrepp

arabelle said:


> LL and JRepp - I'm working on a sticky baby #1 too.
> 
> JRepp - I'm sorry you're not seeing a line :( I try to focus on all the reasons it's easier to not be pregnant during the next month (even though I'd rather deal with any inconveniences). If this isn't the month you can come be my cycle buddy. It would be pretty great to be newly pregnant at Christmas time.
> 
> 
> How do you ladies know which side you're ovulating from? I'll have to pay more attention and see if I can tell...great something else to obsess about!
> 
> AFM - Still waiting for AF...feels wrong to be willing her to come! I have every sign that she's coming, but hasn't started yet...want her now because I'd love to ovulate while we're on vacation. I want to be as relaxed as possible, and that has to be our best shot. Cooperate with me, ovaries! I'm taking a vitamin D supplement because I've read a lot about it helping ovulation, and also vit D deficiency being a common issue for fertility. Plus I'm far enough north that I can't absorb any outside between October and April.
> 
> If I wasn't sure that conception this month would have to be immaculate (only bd once unprotected on cd 10, ov cd 18), I would be excited about my chart. That said, I'm not sure I'll temp after ov this month. I think it lends only to stressing me out, and it's too easy to read into the information.

I'd love to join you! I'm still waiting for the witch to show.... hopefully soon so I can get on with it lol.

I can tell which side I o from because I get really bad pains on that side. 


arabelle said:


> Oops, chart didn't post...trying again!

Your chart looks great


----------



## arabelle

LL - we weren't trying this month...taking a cycle off after the last mc. We have the all clear from my dr to start trying again (much to my dismay, I did not want to wait, although I think a break was good for me). I ovd on cd18...so cd10 was way too early.

JRepp - I'm still waiting for the witch too! My chart does look good...but I'm not pregnant. My point about the chart is that I think I'm wasting my time temping after ov, because it should look like this whether or not I'm pregnant. I feel like I read into things that may not mean anything.

Penguin - that is so frustrating. I've had spotting instead of ov in three cycles in the last year. It stinks! Glass of wine clearly deserved ;)


----------



## GRGirl

Arabelle- I'm doing prenatals, biotin, vitamin D, folic acid, and one 81mg baby aspirin a day. Not sure what else I'll end up adding. :(


----------



## RachelLynda

AF has started again so I have no idea what's going on. I need to take a break to see what's going on :cry: :cry: no BFP this year.. maybe 2014 :cry: 
Hoping all you pregnant ladies have a happy and healthy pregnancy and all you non pregnant ladies get a BFP soon :) 
I should be back here in 2014 
xxxxx


----------



## penguin1

oh Rachel- I know how frustrated you feel. I understand taking a break. hope you have a good break and can relax a little. I hope to see you next year. 

thank you arabelle. I hate the waiting game but a break is good too. having 4 periods in a month again is definitely not wanted! I had some spotting this morning and nothing else the rest of the day. hoping it's a good sign but kinda early.


----------



## penguin1

oh Rachel- I know how frustrated you feel. I understand taking a break. hope you have a good break and can relax a little. I hope to see you next year. 

thank you arabelle. I hate the waiting game but a break is good too. having 4 periods in a month again is definitely not wanted! I had some spotting this morning and nothing else the rest of the day. hoping it's a good sign but kinda early.


----------



## Munchkin30

Rachel I'm so sorry but I totally understand you needing a break. Hopefully Christmas will keep your mind busy at least and by new year your body will have settled down a bit xxx

Penguin nice to see you back. What was the spotting like? I've had spitting just before ov and it's not made any difference to my cycle. Also lots of ladies have ov spotting too but I suppose that's less likely? Are you testing for ov still? Xxx

Arabelle I agree your chart does look good!! Miracles do sometimes happen with crazy bd timing but actually I think the lesson is not to read into out charts too much!

LL and garfie how are you? 

Sig it's funny because my gp this time asked if I was taking vit d so it's obviously an important vit for pregnancy now. I've never been asked before. 

AFM I'm ok, felt quite sick last night which was good and made me feel much happier! I tested on a digi this morning though and only got a 2-3 :( by ov dates I'm not 5 wks til tomorrow but I was hoping if get a sneaky early 3+ but never mind. The paranoia continues! X


----------



## Linnypops

*LL*- I think it's just when your temp drops a bit initially before going up again? I don't really understand it either...I might have it muddled up with the temp drop at OV. 13 dpo sounds like a sane and sensible time :)

*Arabelle *- I'm in the UK. Yep, the thing is I remember a friend when i was in my twenties had an abortion, she can't have been too far along and she was also Rh- but she was given a shot...that was how i knew about it...so either the policy has changed in the last 10 years or i'm misremembering how far gone she was. Hopefully they know what they're doing! :)

Good to know about the vitamin D connection, i hadn't heard that before!

*Penguin *- hey love, really sorry to hear that! Did i remember correctly you were off the meds this month? Are you planning to go back on after next AF?

*Rachel *- Really sorry to hear that, was it unexpected to start at this point?? I can't remember where you were in your cycles....in any case, I really hope you have a nice relaxing xmas break and that things feel better come the new year. X

Afm - Scan went well after an inital shaky start trying the abdominal scan...I thought it was all over at one point. But fortunately the vaginal scan found fetal pole measuring a day ahead (I knew FF got it wrong!) and rapid heart beat...To say i'm relieved is an understatement. Just wanted to say thanks to you all, you've been absolute rocks. X


----------



## Jrepp

Penguin- could it have been ovulation spotting since it was only for a day? I'm sorry about your cycles and I hope you get answers soon. 

Munchkin - you gotta stop doing that to yourself. You are pregnant!

Linny - it's great about your scan. I don't know why they would do an abdominal scan now instead of the internal, but I'm glad they got it all figured out. 

AFM temp dropped drastically this morning. Witch should be here soon. I am wondering if there just wasn't enough lining for a good latch.


----------



## celine

Linny that is odd they started with abdo rather than vag, i was under the impression that abdo is after 9-10 weeks? You must of freaked out!
Jrepp im so sorry for your temps :(


----------



## Linnypops

It was a bit odd, definitely not expecting abdominal when i walked in & could definitely have done without the 5 minutes of panic! :)


----------



## GRGirl

Munchkin- you are too funny! You stop doing that to yourself! ;)

Linny- YAY for an awesome scan!!!

Jrepp- Yep, I'm right there with you. Looks like AF is coming later today, maybe early tomorrow AM. Had to have been something with implantation for me, just have no idea what.

AFM- So here's some irony for all of you awesome ladies (I have to laugh and make this funny or I'm going to just start sobbing). I finally got my obvious BFP this morning. Woke up, peed half asleep with thermometer still in my mouth (I know, bad, but I was so exhausted). Look down at test, think "Oh yay finally an obvious line!" Then check my thermometer- temp dropped to only just above my coverline. Not good. Record it, go make breakfast. Feel a sudden cramp, go flying in the bathroom. Bright dark red spotting, like I get the day of/just before AF.

Pretty much the definition of a Chemical, huh? Finally got an obvious line and AF's showing up. I knew it was coming, so it doesn't hurt as much as last cycle, but I am now on 3 losses since July- one at 5w6d, one at 4w4d, and this one at 4wks today. Something is wrong and I'm starting to get scared that something is irreperably (sp?) wrong. Trying to fight panic and stay calm, and realistically I know I'll keep TTCing because what else can I do? But how many more do I have to have? I know it's not the same as someone at 9 weeks or 12 weeks, but for those few days or weeks I was excited and making plans and hopeful and then it all gets ripped away again, right back at square one. And it sucks. And I feel scared, and sad, and bitter. Really emotional today and keep feeling the tears starting but I keep stopping them because I'm at work and life has to go on. I can't keep being devastated and checking out mentally or I won't have a job anymore.

Sorry for the whine.


----------



## ItsAWonder

GRGirl - I am so, so sorry. A couple of things - bleeding and/or spotting do not always mean that you lost the pregnancy, especially if the line was darker. Is there any chance that it was a false bleed? They are not uncommon when AF is due and HCG is still low due to early pregnancy. 

Due to a history of miscarriage, my doc will not let me take biotin in any dose. Typically it's only related to m/c in high doses but I guess there is some controversy. It's sounds like more and more ob/gyns are pulling away from biotin. Maybe ask your doctor about this.

I wish I had calming words for you but sending you lots of love.

Linny - congrats on the scan

For all - Sorry to see there is a lot of frustration this week. Still hoping everyone sees a positive shift - soon!!

Celine - how are you?

Munchkin - you ARE pregnant... :)

AFM - genetic scan and Maternal Fetal DNA draw on Friday....


----------



## Munchkin30

Jrepp io'm sorry about your temp drop. I hope if she's coming she hurries up and you can get on with the next cycle.

GRgirl itsawonder is right it COULD be a false bleed or implantation, esp as you had a stronger positive this morning? If i were you i'd be tempted to ask for my levels to be checked now you've had a good positive. If not i'm sure there will be a way, maybe there's an imbalance or something or a clotting issue? Have you tried mini aspirin? If you get your levels checked it'll give you an in at the drs. My SIL had 7 unexplained mc before her son was born very healthy and strong, he's 2 and a half now xxx

Linny again congrats on your scan! So exciting xx

Itsawonder i can't believe how close you are to escaping this goddamn awful trimester and into the ace world of second tri!! :happydance: :happydance:

AFM yes i've now done 10 pregnancy tests. That includes 4 Digis, a clear blue plus and 5 IC's. That's quite sad isn't it?? If i get my 3+ i promise that'll be it for testing... It's my next milestone.

This is my milestone list from earlier....

1. Get a 1-2 on a digi

2. Get past AF due date 

3. Get a 2-3 on a digi

4. Get a 3+ on a digi

5. Get a good 8 wk scan where baby has a hb and is the RIGHT SIZE

6. Get past the 12 week scan

7. Sob a lot and celebrate with a maternity clothes shopping trip!!

So far i've made it to 3 :)


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGirl- I am SO sorry you are having another loss. That is so strange that your line got darker at the same time as your spotting started. I sure hope it's just some spotting and nothing else. :/ you should NOT undermine your devastation at an early loss. All losses are losses and of course you have hopes and dreams for all your babies. I understand the fear and panic but I truly believe you will go on to have a healthy baby soon. Hang in there! 

Linny- that is excellent about your scan! With my 6 week scan they also started with abdominal and then tried the internal. Some places it is common practice I guess. 

Jrepp - so sorry your temp is down! 

IAW - hope your scan and tests go well. 

Rachel - so sorry you are frustrated and need a break. 

Munchkin - it was too early for you to get a 3+ weeks! Please try not to panic and put down the sticks! You are definitely preggo!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks literati. It all just feels so unbelievably fragile. :(


----------



## celine

Mnchkin your 3+ is coming give it a few days xxx

Im quite down as in the first tri there id alot of mc happening...was it always like that? Funny when i had both of mine i never knew where to post, i didnt want to post in first tri to scare anyone, yet i didnt post in mc forum until it was 100% confirmed.
My friend who gave birth to her stillborn will bury her on Wednesday, another freind who tried for years then had a son with ivf, gave their all for another ivf, got their bfp..saw the hb a week ago went back today to hear baby has died.

Urgh :( if mc happens to 1 in 4 women why does it feel like more? Why did it happen to me twice? Right now until i know the status of this little one (which i am still upbeat about) i have had 4 children, 50% survival rate! Hoping to make it 60% xxx

Grgirl i can understand your fear but i dont think this will be something unfixable, you know you. CAN get preggers (as quick as i can aparently hehe) if its just something to keep the baby sticky i know there will be a quick fix...it sounds easy enough...when will you go to the docs? Its just so sad that it has to take freaking 3 losses before anyone pays attention :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I totally understand why it feels so fragile. It must be so terrifying. I didn't see your milestone list earlier, but it looks great and I am fully confident that you will get through all of those and more! :) I will be so jealous when you get to go maternity shopping. :) 

Celine - that is awful about your friends! :( it really feels hideously common. In a way, I feel like the majority of people have zero problems... But then it seems like the rest of us get all the sorrow on us, often with multiple losses and even fertility issues. It is NOT fair and makes me wonder how anyone is brave enough to try for kids, really. It is the hardest thing I've ever gone through. :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh celine sorry you're feeling down but it's totally understandable after what you've been through. And I agree first tri is depressing but I suspect it was always like that. Certainly before my mc I seemed to know more than the dr and midwife about missed miscarriages so I got it somewhere. I was terrified in my first tri with my dd too so I think it was cos I was seeing it so much in first tri here. I think the stat is 1 in 4 pregnancies not 1 in 4 women but that does include very early miscarriages including before a pos test is possible. 
I seem to have some days where I feel really positive then some days I'm just convinced it won't make it, but the thought of another loss is truly unbearable. I quite wanted 3 children but for the first time I think I might not even try for a third if this one works out because I can't bear the pain of the loss xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks literati. I know I'm so lucky to have the bfp and I am so grateful and try to be positive most of the time! Xxx


----------



## RachelLynda

Thank you everyone - someone asked when AF was meant to turn up.. It turned up 16 days (spotting started so I guess 17 days?) after my last AF so waaaay too early the last one was early enough (at 22 days after my first AF) so this one was even earlier. I'm back at home in a week so going to get an appointment for when I'm back to see what's going on. I'm having cramps every now and then and I'm still spotting, I have a tiny bump in the middle of my stomach (where my belly button is) so my body is just trying to make me feel like crap - OH wants me to take a hpt to see if I am pregnant but I don't want to :/ 
xxx


----------



## GRGirl

ItsAWonder said:


> GRGirl - I am so, so sorry. A couple of things - bleeding and/or spotting do not always mean that you lost the pregnancy, especially if the line was darker. Is there any chance that it was a false bleed? They are not uncommon when AF is due and HCG is still low due to early pregnancy.
> 
> Due to a history of miscarriage, my doc will not let me take biotin in any dose. Typically it's only related to m/c in high doses but I guess there is some controversy. It's sounds like more and more ob/gyns are pulling away from biotin. Maybe ask your doctor about this.
> 
> I wish I had calming words for you but sending you lots of love.

I feel sick right now. None of my doctors ever mentioned the Biotin to me :(They said it would help with my hair being thin ever since DS. I take a Prenatal 2x/day (400 mcg Biotin each time) and then if I remember I take a supplement of 1,000-2,000 mcg/day. Total at the most 2800mcg, but I dont know if that counts as a high dose. I just Googled the studies and it says right on there Biotin can cause problems :( No more for me. I really hope that's not what's causing it. I can't stand the thought that it could be causing all this, but it's an easy solution. I took my last pill of it last night and no more, ever. 

To answer everyone else- thanks guys; I am having a really down day. I thought I was more ok with this one than last one and I guess I am, but I just spent 10 minutes sobbing uncontrollably in the work bathroom. Spotting stopped but I took another test on lunch after a 3 hr hold and it's another squinter. Combined with my temp drop, backache, etc. I know AF is coming. I feel exactly like I do a day before she shows.

TTC has turned me into a miserable cow. I can't stop bc then a THB won't happen for sure, but how do you all do this for years??? I'm on 3 losses now in a row and I feel like I might crack. It's the rollercoaster of happy, negative, sad, upbeat, hopeful, then sad again.:nope: I just want to be a big quitter and stop trying and love up on DS but that isn't really what I want long-term. I'm just tired of the pain (physical and emotional), feeling alone, feeling like I'm the only one with this problem, etc. I don't even know how people like Garfie do it- you're my heroes!

I'm with LL- I'm the only person I know in real life who had even one loss. Everyone I know seems to have an easy(ier) time than me, and it's making me bitter.


----------



## Munchkin30

So sorry gr but if it is the biotin it's a really easy fix and you know you CAN get pregnant but I agree I would be totally gutted if I thought if been doing something that could have caused me all that pain. I don't know how lttcers do it either, including my 3 months of pregnancy I've been trying a year for this baby and it's nearly killed me. I know I won't be able yo bear it if I lose this one which is why I'm so damn terrified! You carry on though and we know we'd do anything for our babies and this is just is doing something really hard for our future babies. If I were you I'd go to the dr, stop taking the biotin, take mini aspirin and just try again. I know how hard it is but all we can do is keep trying xxx


----------



## Jrepp

I am so sorry you are having difficulties GR. You mentioned having 3 losses on 3 months. Have you considered giving yourself a one month break to let your cycle regulate? When I had my first cm the doctor recommended a break for hormones to figure themselves out and lining to build back up.

Munchkin- I would be terrified too whenever I finally get a sticky baby, and you ladies are probably going to be telling me to calm down too. :)

Celine - I'm really sorry about your friends.

AFM: AF still hasn't arrived, and I'm getting crampy. My so is still closed so not too sure what to think about that. Really wishing the witch would come so I can get on with it. It's weird, but im not upset at all about not being pregnant this month. In a way I am somewhat relieved?


----------



## arabelle

Grgirl- I'm sorry you're having such a tough day. I feel the same way about ttc. It was fun at first, and before the losses. Now it's really hard not to feel stressed and anxious all the time. Stressed about when and if i'm ovulating and our timing, and then about every symptom or lack of symptom. Most of the anxiety comes from worrying about another loss. I too have been really struggling with being unproductive. I didn't expect the losses to get in the way of everything quite as much as they have. As much as you may not want to, I totally understand wanting to be pregnant NOW and not wanting to delay ttc for even a second longer than necessary, you might consider taking a cycle off. After my second mc, I decided it was the best thing for me to wait. As much as I would like to possibly be pregnant now, as opposed to waiting for AF, it has helped me shake some of the anxiety I was feeling. I'm sure that a lot of it will come back, but I think the break was good for my sanity.

JRepp - whenever you say the witch is coming, I hear the sound track of the Wizard of Oz with the music that plays for the witch. Dont know why?! Now I've attached this to my own witch, and it's making me laugh. 

I think being scared of a loss makes a bfn easier to handle. I think it's easier to handle the bfn than a bfp followed by a loss. You're probably feeling a bit of relief because a bfn means you don't have to worry about that this month. I don't know where AF is hiding, all the signs are here. I'm willing her to come so I can't start poas again while I wait for ov! Tell yours to hurry too, cycle buddy :) Xmas bfp for the win ;)


----------



## Jrepp

Maybe they are under a house lol


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - What do you mean a tiny bump? Like, your stomach is sticking out, or you have a small bump like the size of a pimple? I know you don't want to test but I would probably if you're only having spotting!

GRGirl - I am SO sorry that you're feeling so sad and down. I completely echo your thoughts about how awful TTC is. I have NO idea how people keep at it who have had many losses or trouble conceiving. It is exhausting and SUCH an emotional rollercoaster. I want to give up as well, but then I wouldn't get pregnant, and that's all I want. But it's so hard when you can't even guarantee that when you get pregnant you'll actually have a baby. This is supposed to be simple: you make a baby, and you have a baby! Not you make a baby, it dies, you make another one, and it dies again. It's awful! 

I agree with everyone else that it can be healing to take a cycle to stop TTC after an m/c. I waited for first AF after my loss, and although it was tough knowing I could be missing out on a chance at a BFP, I think in the end it was way better for my sanity. It was such a relief not to worry for a month. :hugs: I so hope you start feeling better and that your hope is restored again soon. 

Munchkin - I know how you feel. I have always wanted 4 kids, and always said I'd *at least* want 3 if 4 didn't happen. But now I feel like I'll be making the hugest accomplishment to just have one, so I may stop at 2 if I am even able to have that many. I have no idea how people go through multiple losses and still go on to have children. It seems like after you have a healthy baby you should quit while you're ahead. :( 

Jrepp - I felt the exact same way the first time I got a BFN after the m/c. I agree with Arabelle that it's because you're just so relieved you don't have to worry for another month. Being pregnant is incredibly stressful. There are constant appointments to go to, blood work to get done, obsessively checking the toilet paper every time you go to the washroom, wondering, worrying, being afraid you're unknowingly being exposed to hazards, etc etc. It is all-consuming and honestly I am terrified of it happening again, yet I also want it so desperately. 

Arabelle - I totally agree that a BFN is way easier than a BFP with worries of another m/c. I hope your AF shows up soon so you can start trying again. I do hope we all get our BFPs by Christmas time! 

AFM - Stupid Ovufriend has now switched my ov date to CD15 which I know is wrong. So when looking at my chart, please just imagine the line on CD14 and know that I am actually 4DPO. Thank you! (Good little FF kept my ov date at CD14)


----------



## ItsAWonder

GRGirl said:


> ItsAWonder said:
> 
> 
> GRGirl - I am so, so sorry. A couple of things - bleeding and/or spotting do not always mean that you lost the pregnancy, especially if the line was darker. Is there any chance that it was a false bleed? They are not uncommon when AF is due and HCG is still low due to early pregnancy.
> 
> Due to a history of miscarriage, my doc will not let me take biotin in any dose. Typically it's only related to m/c in high doses but I guess there is some controversy. It's sounds like more and more ob/gyns are pulling away from biotin. Maybe ask your doctor about this.
> 
> I wish I had calming words for you but sending you lots of love.
> 
> I feel sick right now. None of my doctors ever mentioned the Biotin to me :(They said it would help with my hair being thin ever since DS. I take a Prenatal 2x/day (400 mcg Biotin each time) and then if I remember I take a supplement of 1,000-2,000 mcg/day. Total at the most 2800mcg, but I dont know if that counts as a high dose. I just Googled the studies and it says right on there Biotin can cause problems :( No more for me. I really hope that's not what's causing it. I can't stand the thought that it could be causing all this, but it's an easy solution. I took my last pill of it last night and no more, ever.
> 
> To answer everyone else- thanks guys; I am having a really down day. I thought I was more ok with this one than last one and I guess I am, but I just spent 10 minutes sobbing uncontrollably in the work bathroom. Spotting stopped but I took another test on lunch after a 3 hr hold and it's another squinter. Combined with my temp drop, backache, etc. I know AF is coming. I feel exactly like I do a day before she shows.
> 
> TTC has turned me into a miserable cow. I can't stop bc then a THB won't happen for sure, but how do you all do this for years??? I'm on 3 losses now in a row and I feel like I might crack. It's the rollercoaster of happy, negative, sad, upbeat, hopeful, then sad again.:nope: I just want to be a big quitter and stop trying and love up on DS but that isn't really what I want long-term. I'm just tired of the pain (physical and emotional), feeling alone, feeling like I'm the only one with this problem, etc. I don't even know how people like Garfie do it- you're my heroes!
> 
> I'm with LL- I'm the only person I know in real life who had even one loss. Everyone I know seems to have an easy(ier) time than me, and it's making me bitter.Click to expand...

Honestly, I hated even writing that bit of information. I don't want to do anything that will make you blame yourself - as we do that enough anyway. However, I decided I would want to know about this if it were me.

I doubt it's what caused your loss but it in an easy fix for future pregnancies.

Re: something you said earlier - a loss is a loss at any point in time. My chemical was just as hard as finding a MMC at 8 weeks. I don't know that it compares to 2nd and 3rd trimester, but being early does not discredit any of your emotions.

Again, I am so sorry you are facing this.


----------



## arabelle

Munchkin and Celine - You need some positive pregnancy affirmations! We all understand why you're worrying. Hopefully as time goes by, you'll find it easier to relax and trust that you are carrying your rainbows :)
 



Attached Files:







womb.jpg
File size: 62.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## arabelle

For those of us still waiting for our bfps...
 



Attached Files:







hope.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RachelLynda

Literati_Love said:


> Rachel - What do you mean a tiny bump? Like, your stomach is sticking out, or you have a small bump like the size of a pimple? I know you don't want to test but I would probably if you're only having spotting!

Sorry should have been more clear :dohh: My stomach is sticking out like a baby bump but it up where my belly button is. I'm having cramps so I think I'll wait till I'm home to test in case it picks up again like last time.. When this happened last time I started spotting then it stopped then started then AF came and then spotting started again so when I get back home and AF hasn't started I'll test. Thinking AF is on her way as it seems like the same as it was before I think I'm going to keep a negative attitude to it as if I do and it is AF I won't be as disappointed.
I'm going to try catch up with everyone tomorrow as it's been a busy day and I need some sleep :(
xxx


----------



## GRGirl

IAW- No, I'm glad you shared it so I can stop taking it! Hopefully FX it'll make a difference.

Arabelle- I'm getting to the point of considering taking a break, but I'm not sure if I'm there yet. DF and I talked about taking the February cycle off (O beg. of March) since that would result in an EDD around DS' birthday, so I may do that if need be. That's still 4 cycles from now, though, but I agree I think it's a good idea. I feel like if I stop that I "waste" that cycle, but I guess not.

It also doesn't help that I have longer cycles (usually 31 days but I'm now on day 32 of this one, so it'll be 32 or 33 days this time). Time just drags :(


----------



## boodley

Hey ladies  sorry havent been posting much, Ive been in recovery-mode and have tried just to switch off my brain. We decided to take a month off, and then get back to trying after Christmas. It breaks my heart having to wait, but if its for the best

Body-wise, doing ok. Bit crampy and spotting a little, but not bad. I went back to work today. Temps are low for the last three days, so I'm hoping my cycle's not too disrupted. 

Ive been reading up on all your posts, and just wish there was something more tangible I could do to reassure, comfort or energise, as required. 

To all of you having a hard time, big massive hugs. GRGirl, special one to you. And special ones to all the ladies early/mid AF. It is hard keeping going, but the reward at the end will be worth it(so Im told). Itd be nice to have a bit of a timeframe though!! If someone just could say to me look, you have to have four more miscarriages, but the next one will work out then Id just get on with it. I wish I knew if I was ever going to have a child. 

To all the early preggo ladies  chins up! Each day is a day closer. Linny  delighted at your good news! Munchkin, Celine  ever closer til scans. IAW  hoping Friday goes really well for you. 

L.L.  are you our only post-ov candidate at the mo? We should pick a time, and all sit down somewhere, focus our psychic energies on your uterus and will that baby to stick! 

Much love to you all  

_March on. Do not tarry. To go forward is to move toward perfection. March on, and fear not the thorns, or the sharp stones on life's path.
Khalil Gibran 

_
 



Attached Files:







4625839126_VelveteenRabbit_500_xlarge.jpeg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## arabelle

GRgirl- Long cycles are super frustrating...I'm on cd 33 and still waiting for AF. Temp dropped this morning so hopefully she arrives this afternoon. I know how much harder it is to think about waiting when it's more than 28 days, or if you're like me, and you don't actually know how many days it will be, it ranges from 27-51. 

Boodley - Hi! Glad to hear that you're feeling ok. Despite my impatience and really not wanting to take a month off, I do feel like I'm in a better place. I hope you too feel rested and calmer after some time away from ttc. 

AFM- Still.waiting.for.AF?! I know I'm not pregnant, but part of me really wants to test...I in poas withdrawal ;)


----------



## boodley

Hey Arabelle - yeah, it's kinda nice not to have to think about it this month. We're trying just to focus on us two as a couple, not a couple trying to have a baby. No harm, I think. Someone advised me to try peeing on a twig once before.....Might give the same feeling?? :0)


----------



## penguin1

Linnypops said:


> *LL*- I think it's just when your temp drops a bit initially before going up again? I don't really understand it either...I might have it muddled up with the temp drop at OV. 13 dpo sounds like a sane and sensible time :)
> 
> *Arabelle *- I'm in the UK. Yep, the thing is I remember a friend when i was in my twenties had an abortion, she can't have been too far along and she was also Rh- but she was given a shot...that was how i knew about it...so either the policy has changed in the last 10 years or i'm misremembering how far gone she was. Hopefully they know what they're doing! :)
> 
> Good to know about the vitamin D connection, i hadn't heard that before!
> 
> *Penguin *- hey love, really sorry to hear that! Did i remember correctly you were off the meds this month? Are you planning to go back on after next AF?
> 
> *Rachel *- Really sorry to hear that, was it unexpected to start at this point?? I can't remember where you were in your cycles....in any case, I really hope you have a nice relaxing xmas break and that things feel better come the new year. X
> 
> Afm - Scan went well after an inital shaky start trying the abdominal scan...I thought it was all over at one point. But fortunately the vaginal scan found fetal pole measuring a day ahead (I knew FF got it wrong!) and rapid heart beat...To say i'm relieved is an understatement. Just wanted to say thanks to you all, you've been absolute rocks. X

oh linny! glad the scan went well! must be a big relief!
yes, I have a large cyst so no meds for me. waiting for a call back from my dr to find out what to do about this bleeding when I do not ovulate


----------



## boodley

Hey Penguin - hope you're doing OK. It's so hard waiting it out when our bodies don't cooperate - don't they know we're working on a goal here?? Hope you're not in too much pain, and that things resolve quickly 

xx


----------



## slg76

GRGirl--I'm so so sorry that this one isn't sticking. Sending you a huge hug :hug:

Linny--I'm so happy that your scan looked good!!!! :thumbup: What a huge relief for you!

AFM--got a beta done today. Last week was 11 and it only went down to 7 this week. I was sure it was going to be negative. Now I'm going to spend a week wondering in the back of my mind if it might be on its way back up. It's not likely but it doesn't take much to give just a bit of hope.


----------



## Jrepp

Awe sig, I'm sorry. I wish there was something I could say! I'm sending lots of orayer and a nice tight e- hug your way. 

AFM: AF arrived at lunchtime today, so I am officially on cd1. I'm going to get through this week and then I have between 1.5-2.5 weeks to get hubby in the mood nightly to try and catch the eggy. He seems down with the idea, but we'll see how he feels when he's all sexed out.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Not sure if i spoke too soon about the positive scan, last night i got some brown tinged cm and a bit of mild cramping. This morning it seems to have gone but not sure if that's just because of lying down while sleeping. Effing Eff it....What is it about not being able to catch a break? 8 hours of blissful confidence/ignorance has been wiped out. Oh well, back to the usual low grade anxiety and constant worry it is then. 

Off work today, I don't think i could concentrate even if i wanted to.

Lx


----------



## GRGirl

Oh Linny I'm crossing all of my crossable parts that it's all just the normal settling in and everything's ok. I'm sure it'll be ok for you- I took the statistical bullet for you and Munchkin and Celine so you guys will all be ok now 

slg- :( I wish the numbers would just completely go to <5, preferrably 0, so you could stop wondering :(

Jrepp- I think I'm a day behind you in the cycles, so we'll see if AF comes today or tomorrow for me. She was due on Sunday and doesn't seem to want to appear yet.

AFM- stark white negative test this am at 15dpo *sigh* Dr appointment at 11 am today, but I know it'll just be to run a beta and not much else. I'm taking a list of suggested blood tests for a recurrent loss panel and I also have the number of an RE that I'll call today and schedule an appointment for more thorough testing. AF still isn't here- due Sunday, the horrible dark red spots yesterday, now nothing today. 
DF and I got into a huge horrible fight last night, which we did last cycle when I started to miscarry. I think it's because subconsciously I'm hurting so much that I snap at him and then he gets upset and I continue the fight to get the emotions out? IDK, I'm not the best at psychology, and I don't mean to fight, I just sometimes feel like the pain is unbearable.
On top of it, I'm getting a cold and so is DS. His birthday party was going to be Sat but I think I'm cancelling it. :(


----------



## celine

Oh linny how scary :( i would say spotting is common and you that too but truth is if i had the same id be thinking the worst too. :( when is ur next appointment or scan?


----------



## Linnypops

Grgirl - thanks! I wish all of us were sitting on the better side of the stats! The stats say we ought to be! 

Celine - totally, I've now read 100 spotting stories which ended up being fine but the fact is, my memory is of where spotting led last time. I'm so sick of this feeling of uncertainty now, I can't believe the relief lasted only 8 hours. No appts booked in yet but I called epau this morning and they said they'd have me in for a scan if it continues. Sigh.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - I am SO sorry that you've started spotting. I feel so bad for you that your joy and reassurance was so short-lived! :hugs: I am very glad they will book you in for another scan if it continues! My advice is be insistent to get in ASAP if you're still spotting in a few days! You shouldn't have to torture yourself for long. :hugs: hang in there. I SO want this to be your rainbow baby, and I hope and pray that it will be! 

Boodley - I think garfie is in the TWW as well, and of course GR at the very end of it. I guess I am rather alone this cycle! Hopefully Garfie and I have good news soon. 

GRgirl - so sorry you're feelin down but glad you're going to get all those tests done. And I agree with your explanation of why you argued with your husband. Sometimes stress and emotions about one thing transfer over to other things instead. :hugs: 

How is everyone else? 

Penguin- sorry you're having a boring cycle of waiting.

Jrepp- so sorry AF arrived. It's always a bummer part of the cycle. :hugs:

Slg - I totally understand that seed of hope! I hope it either goes to zero immediately or it goes up from a new BFP!


----------



## arabelle

Linny big hugs! Spotting can be totally normal, which is cruel, since it's totally terrifying. You had a good scan, try to focus on that.

GrGirl- hugs for you too. I think the stress of losses is bound to cause some arguments. It's hard to be on an emotional rollercoaster all the time and not lose control sometimes. I think it's also hard for partners to understand what it's like for us. Yes it's tough for them too, yes it's a loss for them too, but we are the ones who go through it. I'm not sure they appreciate how much more intense it is for the person having and then losing a pregnancy. A cold on top of everything seems cruel. I hope it's just a teaser and leaves. 

Slg- if it's on its way up, you should be able to pick it up on a hpt in a day or two. Where are you in your cycle?

LL and garfie how many dpo? Testing?!

AFM - AF finally showed up this morning. Spotting yesterday, but this is cd1. Now on to ov... Terrible cramps and low back pain today, worse than usual. Does the first cycle after mc tend to be heavier?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Linny - so sorry that you are spotting. I have everything crossed for you. I agree with Literati - insist that you are seen within the next few days. Another reassurance scan will help settle your nerves and give you answers. Most likely you just ruptured a capillary on your cervix which is very common. (I understand the worry with spotting, just trying to stay positive.) Can you take today off of work and lay down with your legs up to get some rest?


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle- I think it's quite common for the first AF after the m/c to be quite heavy. Mine was heavier and more full of clots than the actual m/c! Mine actually stayed extremely heavy for 3 cycles but then stabilized this last one. 

I am 5 DPO, have zero hope for this month, but might test Nov 27th if my temps aren't way down by then, which they likely will be.


----------



## GRGirl

Arabelle- all my cycles after MC have been heavier for the first one, heavier and more painful.

Went to the dr, waiting right now to have blood drawn for a ton of tests and I was referred to a RE. He told me stop the Biotin, keep on high dose Folic Acid and do Vit D, and I'll add whatever else the RE recommends.


----------



## Munchkin30

arabelle said:


> Munchkin and Celine - You need some positive pregnancy affirmations! We all understand why you're worrying. Hopefully as time goes by, you'll find it easier to relax and trust that you are carrying your rainbows :)

Thank you Arabelle! I could do with getting a few of them going that I could chant or something! Glad you're feeling more positive after your break. Next month will be fun ttc with all the excitement of early ttc months! :happydance: my first AF after mc was very heavy. It's not surprising really, the mw told me it would be xxx

Rachel you're so early you can't be sure AF will come but I totally understand the "defensive pessimism" 

Grgirl I totally understand. In all my ttc time I have never once taken a month off, couldn't bear to watch ov go past. But some ladies on here seem to think it really helps and I kind of get that too. I hope you get some answers from your drs appointment. Me and oh always row at AF time. I get so anxious and shut him out in my own little world then just blow up when I know AF is on her way. But then we end up talking and feeling closer for if. Ttc puts so much pressure on relationships it's not surprising. Sorry you're feeling ill too. What a crappy few days for you but it will get better and the hope will return xxx

Boodley I'm glad you're not feeling too bad and as I said taking that month off does seem to help. And you can enjoy Christmas and relax and not worry. I worked out if I'd not got my bfp bding would be starting again tomorrow and the thought of that exhausts me!! I understand the timeframe bit too. It's the same with babies as well, if someone could say 'by June you'll be getting a straight 8 hrs sleep' it would be so much better. But as you said they are totally worth it, a true blessing x

Penguin I hope you get some positive answers from the dr xx

Literati you're totally in this month. I think with so many ladies having time out this month all our hopes are on you and Rachel. But I also get the negativity and not wanting to get your hopes up. 
Your bding timing was brilliant though so maybe allow yourself to be a bit hopeful :hugs:

Sig 7 is really really low. My epu said they don't consider you might be pregnant unless your level is 25 or up. And it's dropped so it sounds like residual hormone. Drink loads of water and nettle tea and flush your system. Are you getting any more tests? I'm sure my epu wouldn't test again after that.

Jrepp sorry she arrived. :growlmad: but glad you can now get on with your next cycle and some serious loving! I'd recommend the every other day from cd8 til a pos opk then every day for 2-3days so your hubbies doesn't get too exhausted. You could even turn him down on the off days to really get him going!! :haha:

Linny I'm sorry about the cm and that your lovely confidence has been chipped :( it would scare the bejesus out of me but cramping is so normal (I'm worried at the moment cos I've had no cramping!) and there's so much going on down there a but of old blood creeping out sounds normal, but I'd say don't be worried about nagging your epu and 'exxagerating' a bit if necessary to get reassurance if it carries on or gets worse xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

AFM I have had some reassuring nausea most of today. I'd still like to be puking my guts up but I'll take this so long as it keeps going and my boobs still hurt! I'm burping lots too and still peeing a pooing a lot so I'm feeling more positive. Torturing myself with another digi tomorrow which is probably stupid! I also haven't had an appointment for an 8 week scan yet so I'll give it another week then call the gp xx


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks girls. Things is munchkin I've had no cramping at all till now and I was taking it as a good sign because last time it was very cramps from beginning to end....I assumed it was normal but this time around changed my opinion....I have no idea what a normal pregnancy is at this point....I would take it as a good sign tbh! 

Grgirl - really good to hear the test are underway! Let's hope there's an explanation and something easy to fix!

I spent most of this afternoon in a crying mess....there's been no more spotting but I just feel utterly helpless. I will pester the epu in a few days....I feel bad about potentially wasting their time but if I'm going to mc I'd rather not invest any more emotions into this pregnancy...god it's hard isn't it? That little beating heart and I'm already fearing the worst....love to you all x


----------



## boodley

Linny - hugs - sorry to see you so worried. I'd call them tomorrow. You're not wasting anyone's time - your baby will benefit from you being relaxed & happy. It'll take them two minutes to put your mind at rest. Better that than you staying stressed.


----------



## Munchkin30

It's definitely not pestering them, I'm sure there are people who are far more pestery than you and you have a reason. You'll be far happier once you've seen your happy little bean again x


----------



## Jrepp

arabelle said:


> AFM - AF finally showed up this morning. Spotting yesterday, but this is cd1. Now on to ov... Terrible cramps and low back pain today, worse than usual. Does the first cycle after mc tend to be heavier?

On my experience, the cycle following my first mc was actually very light. I had a bit of cramping but the flow wasn't at the level it normally is. This last cm, I bled very heavily for almost a week (to the point of a pad every half hour or so) and then it just stopped. I also had massive cramps and could barely move. This cycle started yesterday with medium flow, but today is just where it normally would be, with cramps and all. Perhaps it depends on the person?



Literati_Love said:


> Arabelle- I think it's quite common for the first AF after the m/c to be quite heavy. Mine was heavier and more full of clots than the actual m/c! Mine actually stayed extremely heavy for 3 cycles but then stabilized this last one.
> 
> I am 5 DPO, have zero hope for this month, but might test Nov 27th if my temps aren't way down by then, which they likely will be.

Why do yo have zero hope?



Munchkin30 said:


> AFM I have had some reassuring nausea most of today. I'd still like to be puking my guts up but I'll take this so long as it keeps going and my boobs still hurt! I'm burping lots too and still peeing a pooing a lot so I'm feeling more positive. Torturing myself with another digi tomorrow which is probably stupid! I also haven't had an appointment for an 8 week scan yet so I'll give it another week then call the gp xx

Good luck! Isn't it funny how the things we dreaded so much are now small victories worthy of celebration?



Linnypops said:


> Thanks girls. Things is munchkin I've had no cramping at all till now and I was taking it as a good sign because last time it was very cramps from beginning to end....I assumed it was normal but this time around changed my opinion....I have no idea what a normal pregnancy is at this point....I would take it as a good sign tbh!
> 
> Grgirl - really good to hear the test are underway! Let's hope there's an explanation and something easy to fix!
> 
> I spent most of this afternoon in a crying mess....there's been no more spotting but I just feel utterly helpless. I will pester the epu in a few days....I feel bad about potentially wasting their time but if I'm going to mc I'd rather not invest any more emotions into this pregnancy...god it's hard isn't it? That little beating heart and I'm already fearing the worst....love to you all x

Awwww. I would say call them and see what is going on. There is no point worrying if there isn't anything wrong. Some people spot their entire pregnancy and give birth to happy healthy babies. I hope that's what's going on with you.


----------



## Elizabean

Linnypops said:


> Thanks girls. Things is munchkin I've had no cramping at all till now and I was taking it as a good sign because last time it was very cramps from beginning to end....I assumed it was normal but this time around changed my opinion....I have no idea what a normal pregnancy is at this point....I would take it as a good sign tbh!
> 
> Grgirl - really good to hear the test are underway! Let's hope there's an explanation and something easy to fix!
> 
> I spent most of this afternoon in a crying mess....there's been no more spotting but I just feel utterly helpless. I will pester the epu in a few days....I feel bad about potentially wasting their time but if I'm going to mc I'd rather not invest any more emotions into this pregnancy...god it's hard isn't it? That little beating heart and I'm already fearing the worst....love to you all x

Linny, did they do an internal scan? If so, could it have irritated your cervix and started the spotting? 

I had spotting on and off from 6-8 weeks which was terrifying and all you can think of is last time. My doctor said spotting is very common and around 6 weeks it can be a sign of further implantation where the baby is snuggling deeper into the lining. Please relax and try not to stress! 

We are all here for you though and understand :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - My temps are crap, and I had my hopes up the last 3 cycles for nothing, so I figure why have hope now? I am just "hoping" I'll get pregnant within 6 cycles. If I don't, I am really going to start freaking out about being infertile.


----------



## celine

LL theres always hope hun xxx you will know next week.
Linny, elizabean has a good point i have heard many cases of spotting after an internal scan. But you should contact epu for your own sanity if needs be.

Afm - heartburn, nausea..8 weeks so past a milestone no spotting! Next milestone is scan in one week x


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes linnypops after the internal scan it might be worth asking?? It would save you lots of stress x

Celine yay for 8 wks! What date is your scan again?

AFM I got my 3+ so I can finally stop testing :happydance:


----------



## celine

Munchkin my scan is 27th (same day that i hope LL gets that bfp)


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay! It will be an amazing day if that happens xxx


----------



## boodley

Great news, munchkin - hope that helps you relax! 
Celine- really close now. 
L.L. - wait and see, this might be the one yet!
Linny - hope you're feeling a little better today. 
AFM - spotting has stopped, thankfully. Temps low consistently, so no major zig-zags like last time. Very negative opks though at cd12 - however, I've not tested like this previously so no comparison. No cm whatsoever. Hoping to ov soon, just to get back to ttc..... who knows! 

Bxx


----------



## celine

Boodley are you starting smep or any bding plans?


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - great to hear your 8 week milestone is surpassed! That must be such a relief....the scan next week...fingers crossed but it all sounds good.

Munchkin - yay for the 3+ ! That's bang on time as well isn't it? 

Good luck to everyone else with testing coming up! 

Afm. There was dark red blood last night, just when I wiped and traces of it today. At first I hoped it must be down to the internal scan, it just seemed obviously linked. But today symptoms are wee bit reduced, and To be honest...we all know the defensive pessimism angle is a tried and trusted one. Called epau this morning hoping to be seen today but midwife still hasn't called back 3 hours later! Normally they call back quickly but not today....So were both in limbo. Fortunately my best friend is coming round at lunch time for tea and hugs. 

What's really doing my head in is....you all know how I love my statistics and studies...well in my head I'd stacked it all up..the good hcg numbers in the beginning, the fast doubling rate, the good scan measuring the right size and with a fast heartbeat. These all seemed to put this bean in with a really really small chance of problems....and yet...here we are. Of course, it's not over yet...but let's say that it is. What the hell does that tell me? That despite everything looking perfect on paper - it still goes wrong? If it is the case I feel quite strongly that there must be something up with my body, rather than with the viability of the pregnancy. How else to explain it? I'm printing out the studies I've put together and taking them to the docs if the worst is confirmed and asking her to test me now, rather than waiting to see if it happens a third time. They say 3 in a row is a 1% chance but statistics clearly mean nothing when you find yourself on the rubbish end of them....the odds aren't stacking up and time isn't on my side. Sorry it's all a bit me me me in this post. I am reading and trying to keep up. It's good to get it all out and know none of you will say anything like 'terrible luck'. Xx


----------



## Jrepp

Celine and munchkin - congratulations on meeting your milestones! What a relief.



boodley said:


> Great news, munchkin - hope that helps you relax!
> Celine- really close now.
> L.L. - wait and see, this might be the one yet!
> Linny - hope you're feeling a little better today.
> AFM - spotting has stopped, thankfully. Temps low consistently, so no major zig-zags like last time. Very negative opks though at cd12 - however, I've not tested like this previously so no comparison. No cm whatsoever. Hoping to ov soon, just to get back to ttc..... who knows!
> 
> Bxx

Is it possible that your cycle reset? Otherwise, the stress may be pushing o backwards.



Linnypops said:


> Afm. There was dark red blood last night, just when I wiped and traces of it today. At first I hoped it must be down to the internal scan, it just seemed obviously linked. But today symptoms are wee bit reduced, and To be honest...we all know the defensive pessimism angle is a tried and trusted one. Called epau this morning hoping to be seen today but midwife still hasn't called back 3 hours later! Normally they call back quickly but not today....So were both in limbo. Fortunately my best friend is coming round at lunch time for tea and hugs.
> 
> What's really doing my head in is....you all know how I love my statistics and studies...well in my head I'd stacked it all up..the good hcg numbers in the beginning, the fast doubling rate, the good scan measuring the right size and with a fast heartbeat. These all seemed to put this bean in with a really really small chance of problems....and yet...here we are. Of course, it's not over yet...but let's say that it is. What the hell does that tell me? That despite everything looking perfect on paper - it still goes wrong? If it is the case I feel quite strongly that there must be something up with my body, rather than with the viability of the pregnancy. How else to explain it? I'm printing out the studies I've put together and taking them to the docs if the worst is confirmed and asking her to test me now, rather than waiting to see if it happens a third time. They say 3 in a row is a 1% chance but statistics clearly mean nothing when you find yourself on the rubbish end of them....the odds aren't stacking up and time isn't on my side. Sorry it's all a bit me me me in this post. I am reading and trying to keep up. It's good to get it all out and know none of you will say anything like 'terrible luck'. Xx

My heart truly goes out to you. I know exactly how you feel, thinking that the way things are is your fault. It sucks and makes you question yourself. I was watching a video on conception and came to a startling revelation. Something can always go wrong. From conception to implantation, cell division and on.....there is always a chance something can go wrong, and the pregnancy will no longer be viable. Until you have actually delivered a happy healthy baby, there are no guarantees (and even then life has no guarantees either). In the meantime all you can do is pray that everything is going to be ok, and take comfort in knowing that you are doing everything in your power to maintain a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## boodley

Hi Celine - not this cycle. Going to wait this one out, just staying on top of What's happening. Next cycle - going with the 'all guns blazing' plan ;) well, it'll be Christmas, after all. 

Linny - my heart's breaking for you here - you deserve an easier time than this - we all do! I hope epu get back to ya soon, and that there's good news at the end of it all. Being a total hypocrite here as a major advocate of Defensive Pessimism myself, don't forget to look at those studies where people had bleeds & pregnancy was ok. I'm thinking of you lots xxx


----------



## boodley

Hi Jrepp - yeah, it is very possible it did. I've no idea, and can't find anything about it online or in journals.. I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## celine

Boodley when christmas is the time to be merry :) so baby making in the jolly season makes great sense!

Linny my heart is so sore for you hun :( have u tried calling them back? Leaving you hanging for three hours is ridiculous!
Gosh isnt it sad that the 1% chance of three mc in a row gives none of us any releif. When you on the bad side of the stats its not a good place to be .


----------



## Munchkin30

Linnypops massive hugs to you. I have to say though nothing you've told us means any things going wrong. I get the defensive pessimism though and if I were in your position I would be terrified too because anything out of the order is terrifying. I agree with celine call them and get them to shift. You need to be out of this stress as quickly as possible xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Linny - my heart aches for you today. Not to say that things have gone wrong as there is still hope, but seeing blood of any kind... well, we all know how that feels. My fingers are crossed for you, I am thinking of you and I hope they call you back already. Will look for your updates today.

Munchkin - congrats on the 3+!

Celine - yeah for hitting your 8 week milestone!!!

JRepp, LL, Boodley, Garfie and everyone - I am thinking of you in your journeys as well.

AFM - will leave tomorrow for my Friday scan. Since we are going to spend the weekend in the city I won't be able to send an update until Sunday night or Monday but hoping and believing all will go well.


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks so much ladies. The epau finally called back and said that they didn't want to scan again so soon...they kept talking about it being so small and not wanting to do it any damage with lots of scanning. So to go in on monday for a scan.

Whatevers going to happen will ...or won't (!?) have happened by then I suppose. Meantime, trying to relax and listening to a lot of comedy shows. 

Much love X


----------



## celine

Linny have you had more bleeding?


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - I am so sorry you are going through such a scary situation. I do hope you called and harassed your midwife some more because there is no way your symptoms should be ignored. If you are miscarrying, I hope your dr will run tests as you request. My dr has had a miscarriage herself and said she would refer me for tests if I had a second instead of making me suffer through a third. 

Having said that, I really feel like your baby could still be okay. As Boodley said, don't discount the stories of bleeding and no problems. I know it is easier not to hope, though. I truly am so sorry and we are here for you whatever happens! 

Celine - thanks for rooting for me! I hope I get my BFP and you get your good scan on the same day! 

Everyone else- I read what you said but I'm in a hurry because I'm just waiting for an appointment to start. :hugs: to all. 

Me- 6 DPO today and temps did go up a bit. :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi ladies! 

I've a scan tomorrow at 8am, I'll be 6w6d.... I'm not going to expect to see much, I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm soo scared tbh! I have the most ridiculous thoughts going through my head.... Ectopic, no baby just retained tissue, missed Mc! I just can't stop thinking the worst!!

So I'm asking for a few prayers around 8am GMT tomorrow!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sofa - I'll be praying. I hope it goes well. 

Linny- I know the wait will feel like torture, but Monday isn't too bad. At least by then you can get a more definitive answer. I am glad you're distracting yourself with lots of comedy shows! :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - no new blood today, remnants of last nights and now nothing again. I daren't feel hopeful, and yet of course I can't give up completely! How are you feeling love? You're past 8 weeks tomorrow! X

LL - yeah Monday's not so bad, and tbh if there is spotting with the internal I think it's best to limit it! Got my fingers crossed for you this month love! Glad to hear your temps went up again today. 

Sofa- good luck tomorrow missis! You should be able to see sonething for sure! Ectopic at this point would have you in agony, definitely won't be that! Don't worry it's all going to be good. I'll be keeping it all crossed for you. X


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Thanks. I really think there is a very good possibility your baby is still okay! So many people have spotting during pregnancy and if you're not having more bleeding then that's totally a good sign! :hugs: Isn't it a shame you can't drink some wine to forget about your problems? :haha:


----------



## slg76

Sofa, sEnding a prayer your way! Good luck.


----------



## celine

Thinking of you sofa, i think those scary thoughts are what each of us will go thru...im trying not to even think about my scan because my mind totally goes there!
Linny how are you this morning?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi all,
So scan went really well, Im close to tears still!
Measuring 7w exactly, seen the little heartbear!
Tech said everything perfect! Back again in two weeks for another scan!

Thank you everyone for your support! xxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Sofa - That is excellent news - so pleased for you hun :happydance::happydance:

How are we all? - I'm still stalking and keeping up with you all but at the moment I have a lot on as the deadline looms ever closer for the rebuilding of the factory (some of you may remember that we had a family fire in February - the factory burned to the ground luckily no one was hurt).

So I've been working a lot more - and when I'm not working I'm doing avon, housy things and looking after two children, animals etc.

Wills (my eldest who has autism) is also having a few problems at school - so I feel like I'm back and forth to school a lot as well at the moment.:wacko:

On Tuesday my baby turned 11 - I think that was also a turning point for me - I don't often say hubby is right but if they don't find anything after these blood tests and scans I think I will be a mum of 2 earth babies and 5 angels - I will be done:cry:

Anyhow this morning I tested (Remember the Dr said I didn't Ovulate) and I got a squinter and I mean a squinter on an IC (sadly I've had these before) and still she has arrived and looking at my temps - well:wacko: so for now I'm calling it an evap:winkwink:

Have a nice day ladies - my one day off - and it's avon day:happydance I will try and catch up better later - byeeeee!

:hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Thanks lovely. I did actually tell DF to pour me a small glass of vino when i first saw blood. I just thought 'Here we go again', but the smell put me off, and I thought I was giving up too easily as well. So at the moment it's just chocolate and 30 Rock repeats to get me through the days. hahah. :) 

Sofaqueen - Woohoo! High fives lady! X

Celine - Feeling ok ... no bleeding now, just occassionally very tiny bits of slightly off-coloured cm. How are you!? You're past the milestone. I was reading last night that the period between 6-8 weeks is the most sensitive part of a pregnancy. You've made it through love! X

Garfie - So much for modern medicine eh? :) x


----------



## celine

Garfie post us the squinter please! I havent poas in soooo loong! Gimme my fix?

Sofa yeay thats brillant news!

Linny it sounds promising hun just stay on your bum and chill!

For me..im getting nervous, so nervous for next week. Im so happy its girlie weekend away so i can stop focusing. Of course my roomie is preggo and due the week i was in april but im over that..i was temoted to call mw for a scan tomorrow...i so badly want to know that all is ok...but then, would i really be ok in case something is wrong to go away and room with my preggo friend? Thats all thats holding me back, oh and that hubby wont be home yet..wasnt feeling as tired which worried me...but then i did go to bed at 9:30/10 and slept thru til just after 5 so i guess more rest means im not as tired? I felt nauseated this morning so its all good i know. Still i cant help but be fearful.


----------



## garfie

Just for you Celine :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## celine

Ooooh! I know you may not be holding any hope but i am!


----------



## arabelle

Sofa- wonderful news! Congrats!

Linny - I can't imagine how terrified you're feeling right now, but if you're just spotting, it could be just that. Are you still cramping? Thinking of you and hoping Monday comes soon.

Garfie- I think I see your squinter. 

Afm- AF is angry! Tmi... I've never had such a heavy flow. I freaked out a bit yesterday at the amount of blood and huge clots but she seems to have settled a bit today.


----------



## GRGirl

Sofa- FX for you but 7 weeks is great!

Celine- you made it to 8 weeks, yay! Getting closer and closer :D

Linny- GL for you today too but I'm sure everything will be ok

Lit- FX you get your BFP here in a few days :) 

Arabelle- yep, AF is bad for me as well right now :( Owww

AFM- cd 2 today, AF came and with a vengeance *sigh* the cycles after a loss are always bad AF for me, painful and heavy, and this one is BAD. Super painful and heavy :( I'm hurting emotionally and physically but gotta move on, right? Have my 1st appt with the RE 11/27 and my regular OB took 12 tubes of blood 2 days ago. Running tests for clotting disorders, any deficiencies, progesterone levels, etc. I now have an "Infertility Specialist" :( It makes me hopeful for answers but also makes me sad, like now I have an official specialist because my body's so broken a normal OB can't help me *sigh*

Did get my beta back from the OB- 9. Yep, that'd be a Chemical. Took a FRER this morning and it was completely BFN, so I'm probably at/close to 0 now.

Trying to work on my PMA this cycle, but I'm with LL- I'm just not very hopeful right now. Hope hurts too much.


----------



## Literati_Love

GRgirl - aww, dear, I just want to hug you so tight right now! :hugs: So sorry you're feeling so down and don't have any hope. We can be the little negative Nancys this month. =P I am sorry you feel like you are 'broken' because now you're having to see an infertility specialist. That is tough. :( but you really aren't and now you are going to get the help you need to have a happy, healthy pregnancy! 

Arabelle- sorry AF is so awful. I was shocked by how many clots I had the first three cycles as well. 

Celine- I am so happy you've made it to 8 weeks! That seems like a big milestone to me. Of course you are feeling anxious, but hang in there! Your girls' weekend will help distract you and then before you know it you'll have your scan and I'm sure it will be great news! The nausea is such a good sign. 

Garfie - yay for a squinter! I am hoping it is not an Evap! Let's prove those doctors wrong! :happydance: 

Sofa - that is supremely excellent about your good scan! How great is that? :hugs: Just sit and revel in that happy feeling for a while!

AFM - my temps did take a happy turn today so I did let myself feel a bit hopeful for a few minutes although I really shouldn't!


----------



## boodley

L.L. chart stalking! They sure did - pretty clear rise! Ooooh, fx fx fx! When are you testing? 

GRgirl <<hugs>> it's so tough. But there may be a really simple thing that can be done to change all for the better now. Sounds like the blood tests will be really thorough anyway. Hope you had a glass of Guinness after giving so much blood! I know I feel like I'm broken at times too so I get where you're at there. It's good now that you're on the way to having a plan to make those babies sticky. 

Boo to heavy painful AF, you and Arabelle. 

Linny - glad spotting has stopped; Here's hoping Monday comes quickly. 

Garfie - I think I saw something too, and I got very good at looking for squinters waiting for my negative! Here's hoping it's not an evap! Will you test again? 

Sofa - Congrats! I'd imagine you were so nervous going in - what a great thing to see! Hope I get that chance someday soon. Sounds like all's going well. 

AFM: still the same! Don't look like I'll ov at usual time, so something must be disrupted, though temps are at low level they generally reach before ov so oestrogen must be ok?!? Spotting a little, but it's brown now at least. No more pains, so I presume that's good. Waiting for inspiration! Beginning to catch myself thinking "well, if I don't ov till next week, that's two weeks for my lining to build back up, which could be ok"........worst person to follow through on a plan to wait EVER!


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley - the plan is to test next Wednesday (the 27th)! 

Hahaha I totally understand why you'd try to convince yourself to try right away again. Whatever you decide, I am sure it will be the right choice! 
Any number of factors (stress, certain supplements, illness, the m/c) could be delaying your ovulation so I wouldn't worry. And I agree with your lower temps your estrogen must still be working its magic!


----------



## Linnypops

Boodley - hehe...it seems rude not to if ov is happening. I guess you can go with your gut when the time is right ;)


----------



## celine

Boodley after my first mc i ov-ed 3 weeks after with the mmc i mc 11. Sept and ov 9 oct!


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladies....i had a d& c on the 31st of oct....i havent had my AF yet but we tried BD once thats it...i had CM like 4 days ago but not sure if its ovulation or just there.


----------



## boodley

Linny - laughed when I saw your post coz I thought "it has nothin to do with my gut" - wink wink, nudge nudge xx


----------



## Linnypops

Boodley - haha. I just did a snort of dirty laughing then. X

Jalanis - you're very welcome here love, so sorry to see your loss... Are you wanting to try again before af comes or more ntnp? Tbh ovulation in the cycle after mc is totally random from what I've seen. It varies so much and previous cycle lengths get chucked out the window. Good luck anyway!


----------



## Jrepp

arabelle said:


> Afm- AF is angry! Tmi... I've never had such a heavy flow. I freaked out a bit yesterday at the amount of blood and huge clots but she seems to have settled a bit today.

I'm sorry AF was so rotten for you yesterday, but glad that it has mellowed a bit today!



GRGirl said:


> AFM- cd 2 today, AF came and with a vengeance *sigh* the cycles after a loss are always bad AF for me, painful and heavy, and this one is BAD. Super painful and heavy :( I'm hurting emotionally and physically but gotta move on, right? Have my 1st appt with the RE 11/27 and my regular OB took 12 tubes of blood 2 days ago. Running tests for clotting disorders, any deficiencies, progesterone levels, etc. I now have an "Infertility Specialist" :( It makes me hopeful for answers but also makes me sad, like now I have an official specialist because my body's so broken a normal OB can't help me *sigh*
> 
> Did get my beta back from the OB- 9. Yep, that'd be a Chemical. Took a FRER this morning and it was completely BFN, so I'm probably at/close to 0 now.
> 
> Trying to work on my PMA this cycle, but I'm with LL- I'm just not very hopeful right now. Hope hurts too much.

Does AF seem to be worse for you if you take NSAIDs? I only ask because I have a very rare blood disorder and periods were always a bitch for me. I would bleed through a pad every half hour or so, cramp so bad I literally couldn't move and would be miserable. Since my diagnosis I have cut out NSAIDs and my periods have substantially decreased in pain and blood.



Literati_Love said:


> AFM - my temps did take a happy turn today so I did let myself feel a bit hopeful for a few minutes although I really shouldn't!

Even a few moments of hopefulness are a great blessing. How are you feeling otherwise?



boodley said:


> AFM: still the same! Don't look like I'll ov at usual time, so something must be disrupted, though temps are at low level they generally reach before ov so oestrogen must be ok?!? Spotting a little, but it's brown now at least. No more pains, so I presume that's good. Waiting for inspiration! Beginning to catch myself thinking "well, if I don't ov till next week, that's two weeks for my lining to build back up, which could be ok"........worst person to follow through on a plan to wait EVER!

I definitely feel like o was pushed back for you, the question is though, was it delayed due to the surgery stressing your body, or did your body reset and start over. Either way, good luck!



Jalanis22 said:


> Hey ladies....i had a d& c on the 31st of oct....i havent had my AF yet but we tried BD once thats it...i had CM like 4 days ago but not sure if its ovulation or just there.

Welcome! Are you temping or using opk's?


Afm: yesterday had a very light flow, today is just a few spots. Temp is pretty steady, but I'm fighting a nasty headache. I think it's due to the weather.


----------



## Jalanis22

Hi jrepp no im not temping im just going on with it lol..

Linnypops.....its ok thanks and well im actually trying again but so far we have only BD once and yes i know lol i have been asking for how you guys get the cycles or if you count them the day of the d&c which i just bled for like 5 days and thats it....but if its the case that bleeding counts as cycle day 1 then im on day 22....hopefully AF shows up to get back on track or make a miracle happen :hugs:


----------



## GRGirl

Jalanis- welcome! I count first day of red bleeding as cd 1. I did with all my losses too.

Jrepp- I actually can't take NSAIDs, so I never do, except this last cycle I started a low dose baby aspirin. I usually just grit my teeth and deal with cramps or pop a Tylenol.

Afm- got most of my blood work back, everything ok, no clotting disorders, just low Protein S. It wasn't too low though. Doc says it may be just "bad luck", keep taking my baby aspirin, and the RE will decide if we should add Heparin injections (I guess standard treatment is baby asp & the Heparin, but since it isn't that low, it may not be necessary to do shots?) idk guess we will see but tbh I don't think 3 losses is "bad luck". Maybe it is :(


----------



## boodley

Hey Jalanis - welcome! Sorry for your loss. Be warned - it can be busy in here, but you get the hang of it really quickly! I've had 3 d&c's so far - for me, it has taken weeks for my body to get back on track afterwards. First time, I thought I got an AF after four weeks, but really it was only spotting and could have been mid-cycle bleeding with AF only happening after 8 weeks. I wasn't charting so don't know. That time, it took my body a few months to get back into the swing of a normal cycle. Others have a quicker recovery than that - hope all sorts itself soon for you. Only saying about my experience so you don't stress too much! (you can read from the above that I stressed loads!)

Literati - cool! That's just under a week.....tick tock, tick tock!! I really, really hope this is it for you! Wouldn't that be lovely before Christmas! I'm actually not worrying, for once, which is a change for me :coffee:. I've just been thinking about how there was nothing at all I could have done differently. Fate has brought me here, and if that's how it is - then that's what I have to work with. 2013 has been rough, and maybe I'm as well to see it out and try afresh in the new year. 

Linny - Love it!! Snorts ahoy. Hope you're doin well x

Celine - yeah, I think I was overly optimistic thinking I might ov as scheduled today. Ah well - I'm just impatient. I came off birth control just about two years ago, and still nothing! My friend is on her second pregnancy in the same timeframe. Did not think it would go like this! 

Hey Jrepp - yeah, I think it's reset too. We might end up cycle-buddies (of sorts!) so. It's funny - I'm no biologist, but.....HCG was almost gone anyway (last level was 42), I was deffo ovulating and having AF, and was certainly cd6 at time of the procedure. I would have thought follicle would have been developing at that point and that my pituatary was in control, and that hormones from remaining tissue weren't having an effect - but it seems not. Bodies are amazing (and frustrating!) things, so who knows! Hmmmm, look who's overthinking everything, as usual! 
Hope your headache's easing? What's the weather like where you are? We've had such a mild autumn/winter here in Ireland - first frosts only happening in last couple of weeks.

GRGirl - wow, they got back quickly! OK, so that's a good few things ruled out. Did they test progesterone? You probably have more appointments to follow up from here anyway. Thinking of you lots. 

IAW - thinking of you with the big scan tomorrow! I hope it is 100% positive. Be sure and let us know! 

So, I'm either CD14 or CD8, depending on how I look at it. Today is the one year anniversary of my first D&C. I'm a bit frustrated because I feel like I'm no further on. Here I am, one year later, still recovering from miscarriage. Ah well - fire's on, dogs are lying out in front of the fire, I'm having a large glass of Medoc wine, I've an admin day in work tomorrow so relatively low-stress - I guess it could be worse :thumbup:

Hmm, I've already chopped all my hair off - what drastic step could I take next!?!?!?!? 

xxx


----------



## boodley

Elizabean - just see below that you're online. Hope you're doing well! You're in Australia, right? My sis lives in Sydney - miss her loads!!


----------



## Elizabean

boodley said:


> Elizabean - just see below that you're online. Hope you're doing well! You're in Australia, right? My sis lives in Sydney - miss her loads!!

Haha, caught lurking!

I'm in Sydney too, have you even been to visit?


----------



## boodley

Ha, sorry - just spotted your name as I was about to move away from the page! 

Yes! We were over a few years ago, for a visit. Loved Sydney! We went up to Hunter Valley, and ate a lot in Dixon House :0) It's true what they say about the Sydney Stone! We'd a wedding in NZ the following week, and I could barely squeeze into the dress. Hope you weren't in line of the fires?


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks boodley....well i had done an hpt test two days ago and its alot fainter than the week before....im just hoping i dont take long to go back as im TTC...i had CM a few days ago and we. BD but oh well only god knows.


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGirl - It's good to rule things out. I hope your RE makes a good assessment as to whether to add Heparin injections, since I would hate for them to ignore the low Protein S just because it wasn't "too low." I totally understand how it doesn't seem like it could possibly be "bad luck" but there are definitely many success stories of people who have had 3+ unexplained miscarriages and then went on to have healthy pregnancies without any interventions. Our bodies are very strange. :wacko:

Boodley - So sorry that you are no further ahead than you were one year ago today. That must be really tough. I am glad you're looking at the bright side, though. There are lots of things to be thankful for always, so sometimes it is good to focus on that when everything else seems crap.

I do hope you ovulate soon!


----------



## Jrepp

GRGirl said:


> Jalanis- welcome! I count first day of red bleeding as cd 1. I did with all my losses too.
> 
> Jrepp- I actually can't take NSAIDs, so I never do, except this last cycle I started a low dose baby aspirin. I usually just grit my teeth and deal with cramps or pop a Tylenol.
> 
> Afm- got most of my blood work back, everything ok, no clotting disorders, just low Protein S. It wasn't too low though. Doc says it may be just "bad luck", keep taking my baby aspirin, and the RE will decide if we should add Heparin injections (I guess standard treatment is baby asp & the Heparin, but since it isn't that low, it may not be necessary to do shots?) idk guess we will see but tbh I don't think 3 losses is "bad luck". Maybe it is :(

Do you mind if I ask why you can't take nsaids either? If you don't want to say, its totally fine! Isn't baby aspirin still the same thing? I am hoping that you get everything figured out so you can get a sticky bean already!



boodley said:


> Hey Jrepp - yeah, I think it's reset too. We might end up cycle-buddies (of sorts!) so. It's funny - I'm no biologist, but.....HCG was almost gone anyway (last level was 42), I was deffo ovulating and having AF, and was certainly cd6 at time of the procedure. I would have thought follicle would have been developing at that point and that my pituatary was in control, and that hormones from remaining tissue weren't having an effect - but it seems not. Bodies are amazing (and frustrating!) things, so who knows! Hmmmm, look who's overthinking everything, as usual!
> Hope your headache's easing? What's the weather like where you are? We've had such a mild autumn/winter here in Ireland - first frosts only happening in last couple of weeks.
> 
> So, I'm either CD14 or CD8, depending on how I look at it. Today is the one year anniversary of my first D&C. I'm a bit frustrated because I feel like I'm no further on. Here I am, one year later, still recovering from miscarriage. Ah well - fire's on, dogs are lying out in front of the fire, I'm having a large glass of Medoc wine, I've an admin day in work tomorrow so relatively low-stress - I guess it could be worse :thumbup:
> 
> Hmm, I've already chopped all my hair off - what drastic step could I take next!?!?!?!?
> 
> xxx

Surprisingly, the weather here has been in the mid to upper 60's when it should be very cold. Today however, a snowstorm blew through. I think the drop in barameteric pressure caused my headache. It certainly wasn't the stress of work as we only had 1 out of 8 students show up for school before 11:30am (4 more showed up at about 11:30) due to the icy roads.

I'm sorry your mc has dragged on for so long! It seems as if you are in a better place now, and hopefully you can get some answers/a bfp. I am curious what you mean by drastic steps!


----------



## penguin1

hey LL wishing you lots of baby dust. 
boodley I am feeling the same. most of the girls are preggies now and feel like we are left behind. lol but so happy for you all! I'm just awaiting next month fir another dose of meds. apparently I may never ovulate on my own.


----------



## slg76

Sending everyone a hug tonight :hugs:
I'm reading all but a little busy with my daughter who has decided that she doesn't want to sleep anymore...ever....


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, penguin. I hope that cyst disappears so next cycle can be your BFP! 

Slg - yikes! That does not sound fun! I hope your daughter caves and starts sleeping again soon. How old is she?


----------



## slg76

She is 3 and 4 months. Two nights ago I put her to bed at 9 and she didn't fall asleep until 3 AM!!! Last night was much better than that but I am one tired mommy. I feel bad for her. Even when she cooperates she is having trouble getting to sleep. Not sure what else to do to help her. Starting today I am stopping her naps. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## penguin1

hey LL wishing you lots of baby dust. 
boodley I am feeling the same. most of the girls are preggies now and feel like we are left behind. lol but so happy for you all! I'm just awaiting next month fir another dose of meds. apparently I may never ovulate on my own.


----------



## boodley

It'll be our turn soon, Penguin! Our babies are just taking their time to get here. They're in no rush - sure, they'll have the rest of their lives with us!


----------



## Linnypops

GrGirl - Wow that was quick, awesome....So see that protein S thing, that causes clotting as well doesn't it? Presumably heparin would thin clotting irrespective of the reasons for the clotting. According to dr google most people who have a deficiency are in the mild low range, and yet still suffer. Extremely low ranges are rare....so i wouldn't see low-ish as a reason not to treat it. How are you feeling about it all now? X

Slg - sorry to hear your daughters having difficulty sleeping. My neice went through an intense period of this but she's gotten better recently X

Jalanis - yeah most count from the day of D&C. Like I say, some women seem to start their cycles again like normal but on the whole the cycles *seem* to be longer which makes sense if HCG is still leaving the system. It's perfectly possible to get to CD22 and still not have O'd yet. 

Afm - morning of day 2 without any further spotting. I am becoming hopeful, which seems almost forbidden...But I still have all my symptoms and according to every study I could find - bleeding after confirmation of heartbeat doesn't have the same terrible odds as bleeding without that. So, i'm back on statistics therapy until something happens or until the scan. X


----------



## boodley

Linny - glad you are feeling a bit more positive. It's good news that it has stopped again, and you'll get reassurance Monday at the scan. Could have just been bubs snuggling in a bit tighter :) All fingers still crossed for you here!


----------



## GRGirl

Linny- I'm going in to the RE next Wed and I'll check then, but I'm of the opinion that I don't want #4 and I'm ALL about injections if it'll prevent it happening again. Bring on the Heparin. I'm not a cautious person anyway, but after 3 losses IDC, inject me, give me a pill, tell me to stand on my head, whatever- I'll do it. I'm going to see how the RE feels, but I don't buy the "it's not low enough" logic. It's low, low levels can cause clots, clots can cause MCs= give me things to thin blood.

Jrepp- I had stomach surgery in 2008 so NSAIDs are a big no-no due to ulcers but my surgeon (I still see him once a year) said baby aspirin is ok to take since it's only 81mg and unlikely to cause damage at such a low level. I did have to weigh the risk, though, and decided that the possibility of it helping with pregnancy was worth the risk of a stomach ulcer.

Boodley- I know you'll get your baby soon; it's just taking longer than you'd like 

AFM- cd 3, AF is tapering off, but the horrible respiratory virus I have is in full swing :( DS bounced back, I'm still horribly sick, and I think DF is starting to get it now soon. So FX we can get it out of the house in time for the BD Marathon to start in about 10 days. I'm kind of just going through the motions with it- I don't want to take a break, but I'm not really "into" the thought of TTC right now. Just going in to my 1st RE appt next week and see what she thinks we should do.


----------



## Munchkin30

GRgirl i'm afraid i don't really know what all the tests mean but it looks like they've moved quickly and i agree, after 3 losses i would litereally be prepared to stand on my head for 12 weeks if it meant it would keep the 4th safe. Even with TTC i've always just thrown everything at it even if we didn't know we had a problem. 
Maybe you should take the baby aspirin with your main meal so it's not on an empty stomach??

Welcome Jalanis and so sorry about yout loss, yes this thread moves fast! Blink and you're behind so don't stress too much about keeping up. I've counted the MC as CD1 and Ov is usually late in that cycle, mine was 10 days late which i was pleased with, but at least it gives you somewhere to start!

Boodley i love your attitude although i'm sure you don't feel like that all the time, the bubs will take it's own time and if i'd conceived my DD the first month we'd tried we wouldn't have my DD and that would be such a huge loss. 

Linny i'm glad you're feeling more positive and the bleeding has stopped. A lot of women seem to get spotting from internals. I've never had one but certainly my GP doesn't do pap smears on pregnant ladies so it must be for a reason!

Sig sorry about your night owl daughter. It's so hard isn't it, and when they can't sleep it's heartbreaking to watch, although your first thought is that you'll be losing sleep! My DD was coughing all night last night, she was sleeping through it so i couldn't even give her medicine but we were awake listening to it!

Penguin yay for next month and meds again. 

Literati i think when you do get your BFP there will be such a massive collective cheer from this forum running around the world :) I hope it's next week but if it isn't it will be soon xxx

Itsawonder did you have your scan today??

Everyone else massive :hugs:

AFM i am getting increasingly stressed and paranoid. I just keep having this moments where my blood runs cold and i just 'know' things are going to go wrong or i'm not pregnant at all or it's a molar or something. I haven't really had any cramps which is scaring me, why am i not getting growing pains? 

Is bubs or whatever's in there not growing at all?? My sore boobs are getting less sore too over the past few days and i just need someone to tell me if it's going to be ok or not and soon so i can just deal with it if it's not happening. 

I've had 2 really bad night's sleep so i'm struggling to read my body and symptoms and i know i'm mentally vulnerable when i'm that tired, i'm just not feeling that neuseous or anythign really other than very very tired!

A few days ago i was feeling more positive like i 'knew' it would be ok but now this just feels like my last pregnancy and i'm terrified :(

Sorry to moan but i'm struggling a lot today!


----------



## GRGirl

Awww Munchkin- exhaustion is a symptom though too! So you still have symptoms. I know it's impossible to stop stressing, but bubs is the size of your pinkie nail right now so your uterus may not be doing a ton of stretching yet. Could just be settling in and you'll wake up tomorrow crampy and feeling it stretch. Wish I could reassure you more, but I'm thinking of you!

AFM- went to Target on lunch to do a tiny bit of retail therapy- got a nice sweater (jumper) and earrings that I'll probably wear tomorrow for DS' birthday party (Future in laws wanted to come over and I didn't have the heart to say no), some Vit D and FRERs were on sale again so I bought 4 of them. Have enough tests for 2 cycles now, JIC. Got some more OPKs, too, so I have enough for 2-3 cycles of those now. Figure maybe it'll be Murphy's Law and if I stock up on babymaking supplies I won't need them ;)


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin- so sorry you are struggling today. :hugs: I am sure things are probably okay but I know that won't really help you feel better. Hang in there! When do you get a scan? 

Thanks for the comment about the collective cheer when I get my BFP! :) :hugs;


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ladies and gr girl I'd just stocked up on a new tube of preseed when I got my bfp. I've still got it sealed in the box off next time ;) I was thinking Murphy's law too!


----------



## boodley

Hey munchkin - awww, sorry you're finding it tough. It's so different after a loss. You have to remember, you're more aware & vigilant now than ever before. I've heard lots of stories about people who have minimal symptoms at all and yet all is well. My sister being one! And she has two GORGEOUS little men, not that I'm biased!! It may all be on its way yet, and you'll groan that you complained at all. And I've seen people on here talk about having every symptom in the book, and it not working out. You're doing all you can - your baby has a good fighting chance - try not to presume the worst. Are you going to get an early reassurance scan?? <<hugs>> it's so lousy that the confidence in healthy pregnancies has been taken from us.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Boodley. I thought I was paranoid the last 2 pregnancies but it's nothing compared to this. I just seem to barely believe it's happening! Oh is getting excited and I'm just blank. I'm feeling a but better tonight because I'm seriously bloated! The top of my tummy is almost hard it's so bloated, disgusting! At least it's making me think something might be there. I think after last time I just don't know how to listen to my instincts, I dint know what they mean any more! 
The gp said she'd ask for an 8 wk scan but she said they might not agree because they dint usually do reassurance scans. Haven't had a letter yet, if I've not heard anything by Tuesday I'll call. I'll have a private one if they won't do it but I'd trust an nhs one much more. I'm 6 weeks on Monday so it's getting closer. I'm not excited about it though I'm just dreading it! Sorry to moan, I'm so lucky to be here at all but it still feels like I'm ttc and waiting fir my 8 week then 12 week bfps if that makes sense!!


----------



## Jrepp

Linnypops said:


> Afm - morning of day 2 without any further spotting. I am becoming hopeful, which seems almost forbidden...But I still have all my symptoms and according to every study I could find - bleeding after confirmation of heartbeat doesn't have the same terrible odds as bleeding without that. So, i'm back on statistics therapy until something happens or until the scan. X

I'm glad the spotting stopped! I really believe that everything is going well inside and the baby is perfectly fine. I did read that internal scans can cause some spotting. 



GRGirl said:


> AFM- cd 3, AF is tapering off, but the horrible respiratory virus I have is in full swing :( DS bounced back, I'm still horribly sick, and I think DF is starting to get it now soon. So FX we can get it out of the house in time for the BD Marathon to start in about 10 days. I'm kind of just going through the motions with it- I don't want to take a break, but I'm not really "into" the thought of TTC right now. Just going in to my 1st RE appt next week and see what she thinks we should do.

I hope you and your family kick the virus! Being sick is never fun, especially when it ruins your baby making plans. 



Literati_Love said:


> Munchkin- so sorry you are struggling today. :hugs: I am sure things are probably okay but I know that won't really help you feel better. Hang in there! When do you get a scan?
> 
> Thanks for the comment about the collective cheer when I get my BFP! :) :hugs;

Ll- your chart is looking really really good. When are you planning on testing?

AFM: AF appears to be officially over. I bled heavily on Tuesday, had a ver light almost spotting flow on Wednesday and nothing but tinted color after having some adult fun with the hubby last night. I am physically exhausted, but I think finishing up with this move and Thanksgiving week off from work will do a world of good for my mood. Hubby and I had a good talk last night while strolling through Target about getting pregnant this month so that we can tell our families Christmas Day. I think I'm going to use his enthusiasm this month to get him to eat a little healthier.


----------



## boodley

It does indeed make sense! I think I'll be the same next time - I'll just keep it at a safe distance til I see proof that I've a reason to get excited. Well, delighted you're bloated \\:D/ Bring on the bulge :) So that's tiredness, bulge, and maybe feeling a bit emotional?! Three symptoms right there. There's no way I could wait till the dating scan if that's all they offer. I won't get scanned early either - they don't do that in my hospital unless you've had three losses - like after two your head should be fine! Ha! 

Well, I've just had my first tiny speck of cm since erpc. Whoop whoop - one step closer! 
Never thought that'd be something I'd joyfuly announce online as an achievement :happydance:

GRGirl - I've a good stash here too, donated by my friend who bought them to work on her no.2 & needed none of them - she got bfp accidentally before they started trying for real - there's evidence for the theory right there. Stock on up, I say!


----------



## boodley

Ooh, ooh - and first hint of a second line on opk! Maybe next week??


----------



## slg76

I also stock up so fate will swing the other way!!! :haha: When I got my bfp in august I had just bought $1000 worth of fertility meds. They are still sitting in my refrigerator just waiting to be used. Hopefully I'll get a period shortly and can start using all that medication.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - how long has it been since your m/c? Have you peed on anything lately? I feel like your AF is taking forever. 

Munchkin - yay for the bloat! When did you get nauseous with your dd? And that fatigue is definitely a good sign. My coworker who is annoyingly 30 weeks pregnant had zero nausea during the first tri: just fatigue and increased appetite. It can be totally normal! 

Boodley - sounds like you're finally on your way to ov! Congrats! :happydance: Sometimes CM is something to celebrate. ;) 

Jrepp- thanks! I am testing next Wednesday the 27th. I'm happy to hear AF has ended for you.

AFM - 8 DPO today. Have had the odd mild cramping, am hugely bloated (normal for me), have been plagued with tension headaches the past 2 days, and am irritable. Nothing that points one way or another sadly, but we shall see next week.


----------



## slg76

LL-sorry about your headache. I had a killer of a headache a few weeks ago and a massage is what finally got rid of it. 

I believe I am cycle day 34 since my mc. It does feel like it's been forever but it's still a very reasonable time frame. I'm not sure if I Od yet or not. I haven't been doing OPKs much since the mc. They were positive all the time and I just started diluting my urine to get negatives this week. Hopefully I'll still see a spike. Had tons of CM today but thick and opaque. Who knows what my body is trying to do :shrug:


----------



## celine

Slg my mmc at 10 weeks (baby was only 6) my body took 30 days to ov, you were more preg so maybe need more time? Hope it happens soon x
LL, bring on weds for good news for us both i so hope!

Munchkin what u feel is so normal, im about 2-3 weeks ahead so you can see my emotional rollercoaster match yours :) 

Sorry for the others ive missed, im off to girlie weekend, terrified to lesve dh with kids! So badly wanted a scan this week but was scared if it was bad news id have to go on this weekend with my oreggo friend. So caution in the wind, having faith!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

So I thought if I kept busy she wouldn't catch me - grrrrrr she did yesterday - CD32!!!!!:cry:

Celine - Enjoy your girlie weekend - go easy and try not to worry about the kiddies - they're with their dad - enjoy you deserve this:hugs:

slg - Who knows is the correct answer - all as you can do is BD when you feel like it - that's all I did:dohh:

LL - Aw sorry you have a tension headache - grrrr they're the worst kind - at least if it was a hangover you have some fun memories:haha:

Boodley - Hope you are getting busy lady - sounds like O is on the way :happydance:

Linny - How are thing with you flower:hugs:

Gr - Oh no - hope you are soon fighting fit again: kids seem to bring everything home with them - they're not afraid to share:haha:

JR - New house new baby - that's all I'm going to say:winkwink:

Munchkin - Symptoms are sounding good hun - I can fully understand you being nervous sending BIG :hugs:

AFM - I was meant to have bloods taken CD 1-3 - missed them this month as my cycle has already began and on a weekend to. I feel very disappointed this month as I was very convinced I was pregnant (I don't say this every month and I don't say it lightly) but there you go - how wrong was I:cry:

Who's next up to test?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - Yeah, unfortunately I just got a massage 2 weeks ago (the same time you did, I think) so I feel a bit overindulgent getting another already. Hopefully it's just PMS-related and goes away soon. Maybe I can get dh to give me a scalp massage. :haha:

Hmm, thick and opaque? Sounds like TWW CM to me. You may be on your way to either a BFP or AF. Have you had any cramping since those original ovulation-like pains?

Celine - So...I have to admit I was bad today. I caved and tested and got a BFN. :cry: I know it's early still but I was getting a bit hopeful and now this killed it. I am going to try to keep my resolve and not test again til Wednesday like the original plan. You POAS-addicts are bad influences on me, I tell you! 

I do hope you enjoy your girlie weekend! I think you made the right chance to allow yourself a few more days of "blissful" ignorance so that you can just enjoy the weekend and don't have the chance of it being extremely painful. But I am excited for you to get some good news on Wednesday to set your mind at ease. :happydance:

Garfie - So sorry that AF got you when you were so convinced you were preg. :cry::hugs: That is sooo not fair and I'm getting sooo tired of that happening to me as well. It is also too bad you now aren't able to get your blood work as planned. Hopefully there won't be a chance now because you'll be BFP this month! 

I believe I'm up next to test, and if you read above I already did. :blush: But my official testing date remains Wednesday. And you are definitely right that a hangover would be much more fun than this. :haha:

How is everyone else today? Any weekend plans?


----------



## slg76

Garfie-sorry this wasn't your month. TTC is such an emotional roller coaster! 

LL-I thought you were the other one that had just gotten a massage. My hubby massages my neck and head often and it really does help. Sorry you are disappointed with your test but it is still really early. When I was pregnant I only got convincing lines about 11 dpo. 

I haven't had any convincing EWCM since mc. Twice I had a tiny bit so we BD just in case. I've had all kinds of weird twinges and pains in my abdomen since the mc. Nothing really painful and they only last a few seconds each time. Very strange. Just waiting it out because there is nothing else I can do :shrug:


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies, just popping in.

Boodley- congrats on the hints of an opk line! It's nice to know somewhere in the world someone's getting it on! Haha. :)

Celine- hope you have a great time on your girlie weekend and manage to escape unsuspected. I think that's a really solid decision to wait till after the trip. I think you'll be totally fine, but you wouldn't want even the sniff of a possibility of having to go and have fun if not.

Garfie- Sorry AF got you, especially after feeling like it might have been a bfp. Tww symptoms are built to confuse us. And sorry the testing situation is out the window for this month, but as LL says, let's hope you won't need it! X

Grgirl- I'm with you love, who needs caution after 3 mcs? It's not like they could suggest something worse could happen. I think just in your head remain firm on the fact that you are sticking to that as a treatment plan and just keep on that track. Don't let anyone convince you otherwise, you have the right. X

Munchkin - hugs to you missus!! Pal is such a terrifying period....I don't think anyone hasn't been where you are now...the only thing that helped me was to reiterate to myself that the strength of my negative feelings bears no relation to what's actually happening. It's not a sign that we know what's going on in our bodies, our gut instincts are well out of whack at this point. If you look up any kind of anxiety attack it's the very definition of pregnancy after loss feelings. Endless anxiety attacks. Sometimes founded, but mostly unfounded...you've gotta believe it love! Most pregnancies after loss have a perfect outcome! As for sleep, I have difficulty but don't like taking anything for it so what I do is download audio books to my iPhone and listen to them on earbuds very low. Listening to something while trying to sleep allows you to take the focus off your thoughts and removes the tension. X

LL - I totally understand why you poas! I would have done too if DF hadn't insisted. I don't reckon I'd have got a + at 9 days either. So weds would be expected af? Sounds like a good plan, let's hope she doesn't show up. Your temps are looking nice! X

Slg- oh that's a neat trick to dilute, I hope it works out and you get some good indications next time! 

Afm - still no more blood but I got a little hint of red in my cm yesterday, it was very faint though. The jury's still out but I still got all the symptoms, some are far worse. Of course I've read women can mc with all the symptoms and all that jazz. But for whatever reason I'm preferring to look on the optimistic side of things, I think the last few weeks of fearing the worst have really worn me down and now I've had it! Can't deny it might be bad news on Monday, but it might be good too. Love to you all x


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Nope, AF is actually due Thursday...but I wanted to test one day early. :) 

Sorry you've had a bit of red in your CM again but I'm glad you're taking the optimistic route. It honestly helps so much to be hopeful. At least you will know in just 2 days...and I truly hope and think everything is going to be okay with the little baby! :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

I just did an opk but ive never used one before....it looks positive but the test line is like the control line....did i ovulate already or am i heading there?


----------



## Literati_Love

Jalanis - a positive OPK means that ovulation will occur in the next 24-36 hours (or sooner), so you should get BDing ASAP!


----------



## Jalanis22

Literati_Love said:


> Jalanis - a positive OPK means that ovulation will occur in the next 24-36 hours (or sooner), so you should get BDing ASAP!

Sad thing is im already home from where my husband works :nope:


----------



## boodley

Hey everyone, 

Jalanis  its so hard first cycle after mc. You just dont know whats going on with your body, so it makes it hard ttc because youre guessing, really. Was that your first OPK?? Sometimes they stay positive for a few days  youre supposed to calculate OV from the first positive one. When did you last BD? You could still be in with a chance. 

JRepp  hope the headaches better. We had one week of frost here, now its back to about 5degrees at night  so mild! Are you near skiing territory? Jealous, if you are!! Drastic steps  well, I once had a tattoo done when I was bummed out (years ago, nowhere prominent). And during the summer, I chopped my long hair into a really short bob-style. I think theyre attempts to take back control from bad situations, and also something nicer to put a little energy into. Shopping fills that void too :0) Sounds like you and OH are having some fun thinking about the future and being pregnant again  its good when you get back to that more positive/excited place, even just at intervals. 

Slg  hopefully youve had a better nights sleep since! Hands down, youre winning so far on the investment in TTC front  I got those OPKs for free! $1000 is quite the sum of money. Really hope the investment pays off for ya. CM is a good sign one way or the other  shows hormones are doing something in there! The waiting can be a bit frustrating though  hope youre feeling ok. I had all kinds of twinges and funny stuff going on as my body settled back  some carried over into following cycles, but I got it checked out and they were happy everything was OK. As you already well know, your body needs a while after being through something traumatic. I just find it so hard to stay calm and relaxed when I want to be straight back pregnant again!! 

Linny  GOOD LUCK tomorrow!!! Let us know how you get on. Its great that things have settled anyway. Nice to know youre thinking of me doing the deed :0) Ill have to up my performance in your honour. WAAAGH, thats gone too far! 

GRGirl  hope youre feeling a bit better! You could do without being ill on top of everything else! Definitely push your RE for a plan Wednesday  like you say, youd do anything to have it be different next time. Gosh, only two months left til your wedding! How are plans coming along? Will it be a quiet celebration or a big party??

Munchkin  hope the heads in a good place today! Another few days closer!! 

Garfie  sorry to hear that, missus. Im the opposite of you in some ways  I manage to convince myself every cycle that Im pregnant. Its tough when you have that positive feeling and it doesnt work out. And then the timing meaning you missed your tests  grrr! Dunno if youd have this option, but I managed to find a GP here that does a drop-in clinic on Saturdays, so theres a back up plan for getting bloods done if the timing is wrong  might be worth looking into? 

L.L.  sorry to hear bout the negative. But as others have said  it might be too early yet. I tested regularly for both previous pregnancies, and didnt get anything positive until 14dpo either time. And my HCG was in the good ranges..youre still in with a chance!! I hope it turns around for ya. 

Hi to everyone else too! 

AFM  having lovely relaxed weekend. Just watching Ireland take on New Zealand in rugby  doing well so far!!! Fingers crossed. What beautiful men! 
CM has continued, yippee. Nothing fertile-looking yet, and OPKs still negative. Have decided to just go with it after all this month. Sure, you never know, right?? Heading away for a night with DH Friday, so maybe that timing will work out perfectly! 

Lots of love, and wishes for good baby making/baby baking! 

Bxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Boodley...i have NO chance....we BD only once last week due to my hubby wanting to wait so i can at least cycle once....and yes before i left to where hes at i did an oPK and it was negative and that one i just did it yesterday....i really dont know how they worked since i never used one but now im using em a bit due to the MC so we can try again....but might to cycle once then we will be fully BDing


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley - Thanks. That is comforting to know that you didn't get a positive result until 14 DPO both times. I didn't test today and am going to try to wait til 13 DPO on Wednesday. I don't feel very hopeful though. I had a bit of a sulk last night at the thought of not being pregnant once again. But I know I'm not quite out yet.

Hope you're all having a good weekend.


----------



## celine

Jalanis have you already had a negative hpt? Cos the preggo hormones that give u a bfp may give ylu a pos opk? Sorry i havent been following to the tee but that is most def a pos opk!

Garfie im so sorry she got you again :( and now youve missed those cd1-3 tests :(

Im back from my girlie weeknd, it was fab, but im feeling super ill right now, all ive managed is breakfast and i threw up earlier :( i dont know how im going to manage the kids and hubbys dinners this week.
In fact im watching tv right now and hearng about anything food makes me feel like i need to vomit sgain..so all good signs i know i know.
I did put on an oscar wonnng performance on my weekend where no one will think i could be pregnant :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - that is an EXCELLENT sign that you're feeling so sick! But I'm sorry it's making things difficult for you. :( 

I want to hear about your award winning performance! Did you pretend to drink alcohol? Do tell!


----------



## celine

Well my roomie iwas 5m preggo and she apologised cos she said she will probably have to pee loads in the night being preg and all and i was like yeah i drink loads of water so i may be up too.
We were chattng about nausea etc and i was good thing this weekend didnt fall during first tri right! She was like oh that would of been aweful. 
Hehe
I did drink cola at lunch & dinner but did have to go to the bar for cocktails which suited me (virgin pina colada anyone?) i also said i was having cola cos id had a bit of bacardi with my other friends in their room (who know) anyway it all worked out fab i felt ever so sneaky!
Also i was naughty and had my steak medium rare but i didnt finish it all i was stuffed!


----------



## RachelLynda

I've decided I'm never going on holiday again, I have NO idea what's going on/happened!
Celine - Yay for sickness! And that's amazing - I brought decaff tea bags in case I get my BFP and people kept asking why I was using them so I said 'Oh caffeine's giving me a headache but I love my tea so I'm using decaff' and then I used my bad rib as an excuse why I wasn't allowing the dogs to jump up haha None the wiser ;)

LL - When does AF (hopefully not) appear? I'm due Saturday - well as far as I can tell Saturday I haven't actually had a proper cycle but I'm putting that bleeding down as ov. I'm out this month as we haven't BD enough or at the right time as so much has gone on this month so I'll throw lots of cycle buddy baby dust at you!

How're all the pregnant ladies doing?

Sorry if I've missed anyone out as I'm doing this my memory and it's quite clearly failing me :(

Holiday was good, missed my parents so much and I cried a lot (good sign right?!) my appetite is gone, I can barely eat without either feeling sick or bloating so much I look 6 months pregnant, well I'm constantly bloated at the moment but it expands to that when I eat. I'm tired but I've had some late nights so putting it down to that. - So along with not symptom spotting ;) I don't know when to test :(
When shall I start testing?? I have 2 tests at the moment, it won't be hard to go get some more but as there's only 2 here I'm trying to hold on - I'm doing well hey?! 
xxxx


----------



## Jalanis22

celine said:


> Jalanis have you already had a negative hpt? Cos the preggo hormones that give u a bfp may give ylu a pos opk? Sorry i havent been following to the tee but that is most def a pos opk!
> 
> Garfie im so sorry she got you again :( and now youve missed those cd1-3 tests :(
> 
> Im back from my girlie weeknd, it was fab, but im feeling super ill right now, all ive managed is breakfast and i threw up earlier :( i dont know how im going to manage the kids and hubbys dinners this week.
> In fact im watching tv right now and hearng about anything food makes me feel like i need to vomit sgain..so all good signs i know i know.
> I did put on an oscar wonnng performance on my weekend where no one will think i could be pregnant :)

Yes last weeknd i did an hpt it was super faint and the OPK was negative....yesterday was negative already and OPK super positive


----------



## slg76

jalanis--HCG can be picked up on an OPK but an OPK is much less sensitive to HCG than an HPT is. Follow that?? If you had a negative HPT than your positive OPK will mean an LH surge for ovulation. Yay!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies so sorry I've been a bit quiet the last few days, just been struggling a bit, will explain x

Celine I'm so glad you're feeling so rubbish! And that you had a lovely weekend and kelt quiet, I'm rubbish at it. 3 of my friends and one if their dad's knows already! 

Rachel glad you had a good holiday, sounds like you might not really be out?? 

Jalanis yay for a positive opk! At least you know where you are now and when AF or bfp might appear, that first cycle is a total bitch!

Linny hope you're feeling nice and calm about tomorrow. I'm sure everything will be brilliant xx thanks so much for the advice. An audiobook might be a great idea. Something to stop my inner monologue wittering on! And thanks fir the thoughts, it dies feel a bit like you want to trust your 'instincts' but they're just too scary! Nice to think my instincts bear no relationship to reality x

Literati sorry about the bfn, but you do now how stupidly early it is don't you?? When are you testing again?

Garfie so sorry. Total stinker. It's so hard when you're convinced you're pregnant. What were the 1-3 bloods to show? What's your plan this month?

Boodley yay for going for it! If it's meant to be it will be :) I had a short lp the first cycle so I know my body wasn't ready so I'm sure your body will let you know if it's not xx

Sorry if I've missed abyone out, I miss a couple do days and lose track! AFM I've not been sleeping well since my bfp which is really normal but the last 4 nights I've barely slept, it's been 1-2 hours a night max and I've been going crazy. I was literally screaming with frustration thus morning at 2am and I eventually fell asleep after taking a codeine tablet in desperation at about 3.30 then I was awake at 5 panicking :( in the cold light of day I'd never have touched it but I was desperate. I spent the morning crying and googling and then called my friends dad who is the head of pharmacy at my hospital. 

He said the codeine would have done nothing to hurt the baby but that it isn't a good sleep supplement. He couldn't guarantee anything was safe but said lots of women take anti emetics for morning sickness and they are extensively tested so suggested that and I found a sleep remedy OTC that is an antihistamine used for morning sickness, researched it on the nhs and NICE websites and there is no evidence of negative effects. My friends dad said the danger of falling down stairs or having a car crash is much higher than the tiny unheard of risk of taking antihistamines. So tonight I've given in and taken a tablet and praying for sleep, I just couldn't carry on like that. 

I'm peed off because since my bfp I've done everything perfectly, not touched a drop of caffeine and taken all my vits and eaten well but the risk of an accident in my state is too high, and it's really dangerous for my mental state. I hope you don't judge me for it xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanksss ladiess....my man came home to surprise me and well hesterday a positive OPK u know what that means tonight :happydance:


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay go jalanis. Have fun ;)


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks munchkin...im excited hes here and i know im ovulating i dont want it to be TMI but my undie is stained of CM and i havent gotten any of that since the MC...so yayyy me lol


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay you Jalanis, go for it!


----------



## Jalanis22

I sure will!! I will leave everything in gods hands....i would love to get a :bfp: before xmas


----------



## Munchkin30

Jalanis get off here and go and put your sexy undies on ;)


----------



## Munchkin30

Seriously?? I think the sleep meds have gone to my head! Anyone tempted ladies??


----------



## slg76

I think I'll pass :nope: :flasher: :nope:


----------



## Elizabean

boodley said:


> Ooh, ooh - and first hint of a second line on opk! Maybe next week??

Woohoo, great work- hope it all comes together for your night away!



garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> So I thought if I kept busy she wouldn't catch me - grrrrrr she did yesterday - CD32!!!!!:cry:
> 
> AFM - I was meant to have bloods taken CD 1-3 - missed them this month as my cycle has already began and on a weekend to. I feel very disappointed this month as I was very convinced I was pregnant (I don't say this every month and I don't say it lightly) but there you go - how wrong was I:cry:
> 
> Who's next up to test?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I'm so sorry Garfie :hugs:



celine said:


> Well my roomie iwas 5m preggo and she apologised cos she said she will probably have to pee loads in the night being preg and all and i was like yeah i drink loads of water so i may be up too.
> We were chattng about nausea etc and i was good thing this weekend didnt fall during first tri right! She was like oh that would of been aweful.
> Hehe
> I did drink cola at lunch & dinner but did have to go to the bar for cocktails which suited me (virgin pina colada anyone?) i also said i was having cola cos id had a bit of bacardi with my other friends in their room (who know) anyway it all worked out fab i felt ever so sneaky!
> Also i was naughty and had my steak medium rare but i didnt finish it all i was stuffed!

Wow, sounds like a performance! I have been doing a few of those lately but not for a whole weekend! Sorry you are not feeling well now (though it is a good sign). 




RachelLynda said:


> I've decided I'm never going on holiday again, I have NO idea what's going on/happened!
> Celine - Yay for sickness! And that's amazing - I brought decaff tea bags in case I get my BFP and people kept asking why I was using them so I said 'Oh caffeine's giving me a headache but I love my tea so I'm using decaff' and then I used my bad rib as an excuse why I wasn't allowing the dogs to jump up haha None the wiser ;)
> 
> LL - When does AF (hopefully not) appear? I'm due Saturday - well as far as I can tell Saturday I haven't actually had a proper cycle but I'm putting that bleeding down as ov. I'm out this month as we haven't BD enough or at the right time as so much has gone on this month so I'll throw lots of cycle buddy baby dust at you!
> 
> How're all the pregnant ladies doing?
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone out as I'm doing this my memory and it's quite clearly failing me :(
> 
> Holiday was good, missed my parents so much and I cried a lot (good sign right?!) my appetite is gone, I can barely eat without either feeling sick or bloating so much I look 6 months pregnant, well I'm constantly bloated at the moment but it expands to that when I eat. I'm tired but I've had some late nights so putting it down to that. - So along with not symptom spotting ;) I don't know when to test :(
> When shall I start testing?? I have 2 tests at the moment, it won't be hard to go get some more but as there's only 2 here I'm trying to hold on - I'm doing well hey?!
> xxxx

Everything sounds quite promising- don't test too early though, no matter what the poas addicts tell you!



Munchkin30 said:


> Sorry if I've missed abyone out, I miss a couple do days and lose track! AFM I've not been sleeping well since my bfp which is really normal but the last 4 nights I've barely slept, it's been 1-2 hours a night max and I've been going crazy. I was literally screaming with frustration thus morning at 2am and I eventually fell asleep after taking a codeine tablet in desperation at about 3.30 then I was awake at 5 panicking :( in the cold light of day I'd never have touched it but I was desperate. I spent the morning crying and googling and then called my friends dad who is the head of pharmacy at my hospital.
> 
> He said the codeine would have done nothing to hurt the baby but that it isn't a good sleep supplement. He couldn't guarantee anything was safe but said lots of women take anti emetics for morning sickness and they are extensively tested so suggested that and I found a sleep remedy OTC that is an antihistamine used for morning sickness, researched it on the nhs and NICE websites and there is no evidence of negative effects. My friends dad said the danger of falling down stairs or having a car crash is much higher than the tiny unheard of risk of taking antihistamines. So tonight I've given in and taken a tablet and praying for sleep, I just couldn't carry on like that.
> 
> I'm peed off because since my bfp I've done everything perfectly, not touched a drop of caffeine and taken all my vits and eaten well but the risk of an accident in my state is too high, and it's really dangerous for my mental state. I hope you don't judge me for it xxx

Sleep is so important. I'm taking an antihistamine for morning sickness, but it is also lovely to have that deep sleep that comes with it. I hope you get some rest soon x



Jalanis22 said:


> Thanksss ladiess....my man came home to surprise me and well hesterday a positive OPK u know what that means tonight :happydance:

Good news- so sweet of him to surprise you and perfect timing!

AFM, I'm now 11 wks 5 days- I can't believe it. Morning sickness is letting up finally. But of course then I worry about losing symptoms! Just trying to enjoy it while I can though. I have my NT scan on Wednesday to make sure baby has developed properly. Then I can finally start telling people! 

I skipped a dinner with 10 of my friends on Saturday night as I wouldn't be able to hide it from them- I'm not as good an actress as Celine! I'm sad I missed it but happy I can see some of them next week without being sneaky. One of my other friends announced she was pregnant at the dinner on Saturday, I know if I had been there I would have yelled "me too!"

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Elizabean

Oh my!


----------



## boodley

Just showed that ad to my husband - he's actually tempted to offer his own services.......we don't have such a good track record, but that's probably my issue. He has all his hair, and his own teeth. And he can cook quite well, though that probably wouldn't matter if it was for one night only. Oh, and he would like payment, but sure we can get to that at the contracting stage. Any takers???


----------



## boodley

Hey Munchkin - no judgements here. Sounds awful.....I hope this helps! I don't think any of us are perfect, and you have to live in the day-to-day world too. Wishing you a good full night tonight!


----------



## Kittycat155

Munchkin30 said:


> Hey ladies so sorry I've been a bit quiet the last few days, just been struggling a bit, will explain x
> 
> Celine I'm so glad you're feeling so rubbish! And that you had a lovely weekend and kelt quiet, I'm rubbish at it. 3 of my friends and one if their dad's knows already!
> 
> Rachel glad you had a good holiday, sounds like you might not really be out??
> 
> Jalanis yay for a positive opk! At least you know where you are now and when AF or bfp might appear, that first cycle is a total bitch!
> 
> Linny hope you're feeling nice and calm about tomorrow. I'm sure everything will be brilliant xx thanks so much for the advice. An audiobook might be a great idea. Something to stop my inner monologue wittering on! And thanks fir the thoughts, it dies feel a bit like you want to trust your 'instincts' but they're just too scary! Nice to think my instincts bear no relationship to reality x
> 
> Literati sorry about the bfn, but you do now how stupidly early it is don't you?? When are you testing again?
> 
> Garfie so sorry. Total stinker. It's so hard when you're convinced you're pregnant. What were the 1-3 bloods to show? What's your plan this month?
> 
> Boodley yay for going for it! If it's meant to be it will be :) I had a short lp the first cycle so I know my body wasn't ready so I'm sure your body will let you know if it's not xx
> 
> Sorry if I've missed abyone out, I miss a couple do days and lose track! AFM I've not been sleeping well since my bfp which is really normal but the last 4 nights I've barely slept, it's been 1-2 hours a night max and I've been going crazy. I was literally screaming with frustration thus morning at 2am and I eventually fell asleep after taking a codeine tablet in desperation at about 3.30 then I was awake at 5 panicking :( in the cold light of day I'd never have touched it but I was desperate. I spent the morning crying and googling and then called my friends dad who is the head of pharmacy at my hospital.
> 
> He said the codeine would have done nothing to hurt the baby but that it isn't a good sleep supplement. He couldn't guarantee anything was safe but said lots of women take anti emetics for morning sickness and they are extensively tested so suggested that and I found a sleep remedy OTC that is an antihistamine used for morning sickness, researched it on the nhs and NICE websites and there is no evidence of negative effects. My friends dad said the danger of falling down stairs or having a car crash is much higher than the tiny unheard of risk of taking antihistamines. So tonight I've given in and taken a tablet and praying for sleep, I just couldn't carry on like that.
> 
> I'm peed off because since my bfp I've done everything perfectly, not touched a drop of caffeine and taken all my vits and eaten well but the risk of an accident in my state is too high, and it's really dangerous for my mental state. I hope you don't judge me for it xxx


Keep in mind there are woman who KNOW they are pregnant and smoke, drink and do drugs all through. You MUST sleep otherwise THAT is harmful to baby, you and your family.

I had to laugh though as codeine will keep me up for 24 or more hours:S Good luck.


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - I don't judge you at ALL and it sounds like antihistamines are safe anyway so why wouldn't you take them if it would keep you from going insane? Your body probably needs sleep more than to be drug-free. 

Celine - good job on all the trickery! Sounds like you've got them all fooled.

Elizabean - good luck at your NT scan. I am glad things are going well.


----------



## Jalanis22

Kittycat....thanks i just hope i am ovulating still....my undie have CM like never before


----------



## celine

Jalanis thats awesome girl! Sounds like very promising signs :)
Munchkin i dont judge you at all, i think with PAL is that you are scared should anything happen you would have somethng concrete to blame it on.


----------



## Jalanis22

Hopefully i get my bfp soon...


----------



## boodley

To clarify: for anyone who thinks my post offering my husband's services seems strange, it was a joke response to a troll/viral post that's now been deleted, leaving mine to look a little odd!


----------



## Munchkin30

boodley said:


> To clarify: for anyone who thinks my post offering my husband's services seems strange, it was a joke response to a troll/viral post that's now been deleted, leaving mine to look a little odd!

:rofl:


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks for everyone's support. I think I've just read so many things I just wanted to do it perfectly this time so I'd know if wasn't anything I could've changed if it went wrong again but yes life has to go on too.
I've just noticed I'm now a sweet pea! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - Happy Sweet Pea Day :happydance::happydance: I can't wait until I get a ticker:flower:

AFM - My plan this month is similar to last month - taking the same supplements Vit D, Vit B6, Folic Acid, Omega Fish Oil, every other day Baby Aspirin and also Robitusin? around O time - Grapefruit Juice up until O and after O progesterone cream and then hopefully a BFP when I go on my progesterone bullets:haha:

I am also trying to not get to upset that it didn't happen this month or I think hubby will dig his heels in and say enough is enough now - so if he offers me a glass of wine/beer I will take it. If he says let's go out - yep I'm up for it. If he says let's go bungee jumping I may have to pass on that one :haha: 

What I'm saying I guess is that if I keep quiet (the time is coming to an end) maybe he won't notice that this was our final month of trying - hopefully he will be to consumed with work - not to consumed though:winkwink:

Will try and catch up properly later ladies - was up in the night trying to restrain a runaway hamster - she has chewed through her plastic tubing and was making a bid for freedom - I think this was the early hours of the morning :sleep::sleep: so you see even when the children are here you still have sleepless nights no matter how old - 11 & 13 :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie why is this your final month??


----------



## garfie

We had the talk ( and decided it would be curtains the end of this year, this was okay when we had the talk over a year ago but now it's suddenly here):wacko:

Also I'm not getting any younger (43 next birthday) my two boys are growing up - both nearly at senior school. We started off with if it happens it happens approach hubby says I've become very consumed with it all (he's right:cry:) but how can we not:cry: It seems so unfair that if he wants something a new car, new fishing gear (he can get it) me I only want to be pregnant one more time to give him something money can't buy and to have a baby finally :cry: My two boys are to an ex hubby he has no children:cry:

He also wants to retire (not yet:haha:) and as he said having a child still at home (the one with autisim) will be hard enough without another one who maybe just finishing school:wacko:

I do see his point - and of course my body has taken a hell of a battering with 5 m/cs my figure, my outlook, my emotional state everything really:wacko:

So I figured if I just kept quiet - he might not notice that this is the final month:winkwink:

I still remain hopeful that we can get our Christmas BFP!

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh garfie I didn't realise that. Could you try having another chat with him? Or just say 'right I've had evolve of being consumed with this, let's just carry on living each other and making love when we feel like it and if it happens it happens' and make sure you 'feel like it' at the right time. You'd have to hide the testing you're having etc and would have to have a brave face and hide the obsessing from him totally but it might work?

Elizabean thanks for telling me you've been taking antihistamines. I've been feeling awful about it. Which ones are you taking? X


----------



## celine

Happy sweet pea <3 munchkin!
Garfie but if they find something eith all your tests which ia as simple as taking a pill or something...surely he may change his mind?


----------



## RachelLynda

10dpo (as far as I can tell) BFN. No nothing, not even a little something to keep me going :/ 
I'll catxh up tonight when I'm home :)


----------



## garfie

Celine - Maybe but I have had all the basic tests the NHS provide:cry: and of course this month I have missed the LH/FSH one:cry::cry: so apart from the abdo scan I have one last 21DPO test left to check if I'm ovulating and we know how wrong they can get them :haha:

Munchkin - That's the idea this is why this month I'm trying not to tell him to much about where I am in my cycle - but I know it will get harder as time goes on as I waft these hormones to him he can smell them a mile off - like a dog on heat:haha:

Anyone going to be my cycle buddy this month yet?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GRGirl

Garfie- I'm going to be your BFP Buddy ;) You're due for one.

Elizabean/Munchkin- I had to take antihistamines with DS because otherwise I couldn't sleep at all with all the throwing up. They told me it was ok to take in small doses and use common sense but it would be fine. And it was :)

AFM- cd6, nothing at all exciting, just waiting to see the RE this Wednesday and trying to get through a busy week. Tomorrow is DS's birthday, Wed the RE, Thurs is American Thanksgiving, Friday is Black Friday (shopping holiday here kinda like Boxing Day), Saturday my aunt's wedding reception, and then Sunday starts the OPK testing/BD Marathon since it'll be cd 12. Here we go again for yet another cycle :(


----------



## RachelLynda

Munchkin - I keep getting cramps so I think I am now :/ No judgement sweetie :) Everyone can't be perfect, my Mum drunk loads of tea when she was pregnant with me and I'm perfectly fine (well.. :haha: ) I love the word sweetpea, I call my OH it 

Elizabean - I tested today - OH kept asking me to test so I caved :dohh: Big ol' nothing :( Good luck for Wednesday! I'll be sending lots of baby dust to make sure bubs is moving around and there's a nice strong heartbeat :) 

Garfie - You're nearly as bad as me with all these pills :dohh: I'm sure it was stressful at the time but I can't help but laugh about the runaway Hamster :blush: Will you OH want to use protection after this or start NTNP? When we were NTNP I always made sure I was in the mood around ov time ;) Have you thought about asking him to do the LH/FSH one next month and say regardless of anything you just want a peace of mind about what happened/happening with your body?

GRGirl - Sounds like a busy week! I've always wanted to go to America for Black Friday! Happy birthday to you DS how old will he be?

AFM - Like I said BFN this morning so been a bit down all day - I've either cracked my rib or majorly pulled/bruised it from coughing while I had a bad cold/flu so I'm in pain every time I move so BD is out the window if I didn't ov when I think I did. Hoping it heals in time for next cycle :( 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out.

x


----------



## Linnypops

So much to catch up on! First off, where did that amazing sperm donor dissappear off to? The didn't even leave a number to call <sad face>

Jalanis - Awesome! There are stranger things in ttc world than women across the world cheering you on with some sexy time. X

Boodley - Yeah, I crossed the line and then you moved the line further back lol :) 

Celine - Bravo on your performance! And everything is sounding just perfect with your bean...sorry the sickness is so cripping though. Not long till scan now is it? Couple of days??

Lindsay - Glad to hear your ms is giving you a break finally! It's a normal time for that to stop isn't it? Wednesday will be an awesome day! I missed your post about the spotting at 9 weeks till after i'd posted last - that must have been a bit scary! It's good to know though that it doesn't always spell disaster....it's so easy to jump to the worst conclusion after mc.

Munchkin - Sleep deprivation is rubbish, no good for you at all, so if an antihistamine can give you some relief...and especially if it's got no contraindications for pregnancy...then go for it without guilt! I found out I was taking far too high a dose of 2 seperate vitamins, both were bad for pregnancy at that amount. What can we do though, except keep trying our best and know that we only have good intentions?....and maybe do some more research in my case :)...Did you manage to get some more rest last night? I hope things look a little clearer today X (congrats on the sweet pea!)

Garfie - I didn't realise you guys had a kind of deadline. That's a shame, however I think you might be onto something, as in...if the ttc stuff is kept out of the picture for your hubs then there's not much to have a conversation about when the new year comes is there? :) Or else, christmas bfp = argument over ;) RE: supplements, have you heard about DHEA? I have read a lot of evidence, anecdotal and also a study somewhere which said this was really helpful for women 40+ with their egg health. Just thought i'd mention it cos I thought about it being nearly 37 myself. 

Rachel - Sorry there's no squinter yet....still time though lady! x

Afm - just got back from scan and all's well. Could have kissed the mw. Bean is still going strong and measuring a bit ahead...I think it really varies in these early days anyway. Fortunately as well she found them on abdominal scan so there's hopefully no risk of internal exam irritating cervix this time.


----------



## GRGirl

Yay Linny so excited for you! A good scan is awesome news!


----------



## boodley

Linny: great news! So relieved for you xx


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Linny great news :hugs:

Gr - Hello buddy :hugs: wow this week will go mega fast for you:happydance: how old is your little one - mine is 11 :cry:

Jalanis - Hope you're having fun:winkwink:

Celine - Hmmm I see we will have to watch you well done on kidding them all:haha:

Boodley - :haha: if we can't cross the line on this thread were can we deff not in real life - we share everything here:winkwink:

Rachel - I suppose it was quite funny:haha: but not at 1.00 am in the morning:wacko: I have always taken folic acid and baby aspirin and vit b6 since ttc the other three I started last month - I have to be careful what I take as I have endo and also IBS:wacko:

Rachel - What DPO are you hun? sorry you are in pain - you sure it's your ribs and not boobies:blush:

AFM - Just put up a dentist appointment on the calendar for my son for this evening and realised I have a full abdo scan coming up beginning of December - so now I have my excuse:happydance: I will tell hubby that as my cycle has changed I will need to wait for the results of the scan just in case their is a problem (the scan results won't be back until the New Year I am sure) - then I will seduce him :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jrepp

Geez. One little move and its a ttc explosion. I still dont have internet, so ill catch up later. I have my first appointment to follow up on my mc and to get my nerve block injections in my girlie parts. Im going to ask about anything I can do to boost fertility with no known issues.


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp- GL on the appt! My RE appt is Wed and I'm nervous for it (I have no idea why).

Garfie and Rachel- he'll be 2 and is the sweetest, most stubborn, craziest toddler around lol... Love him to bits :)

AFM- just having a case of the Sads today (when don't I lately? *sigh* ) Can't believe I'm STILL TTC and 3 losses in. Never thought I'd be in this position even 6 months ago :( Nervous for seeing the RE on Wednesday and I don't know why- I highly doubt she'll say we're beyond help.

DF is awesome, but we had a conversation last night. He's all for TTC but he doesn't want more than 2 kids now, period. Primarily because he's tired of seeing the effect TTC has on me and being powerless to do anything but watch the months go by and watch me get more and more sad and hopeless. He previously had said he'd consider 3 but he was pretty adamant last night that one more and that's it. I get his logic, and I guess I have to agree. I don't think emotionally I can handle going through this all over again if we're lucky enough to get our 2nd. Rationally, I know we need to stop at 2 but I'm kind of a bit sad that I'll never have a "big family" like I wanted. Guess it just wasn't in my cards, and I want to keep my marriage happy. His feelings count too and if he feels that strongly that he can't go through TTC another, then I have to respect that :( So I guess in a weird way I feel even more pressure now to try and get pregnant with #2. If that's all I'm going to get, then let's get started on it!
I'm also sad because DS will be 2 and is becoming very much a little man, not so much a baby :( He's fiercely independent and definitely not a mama's boy unless he's hurt or very tired, which makes me a little sad too. 
This horrible virus doesn't help either- I'm back at work but wish I was sleeping on the couch. I'm getting worse, not better.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Garfie - glad you found an excuse! Hope it works in these final months for you or that you are able to continue ttc

Celine and Munchkin - sorry you are not feeling well (but happy for you too). 

Munchkin - I agree, you need to sleep. 

All ladies waiting for AF - hope she does not come

For those that recently had AF - sorry and hope she stays away for xmas.

AFM - had my NT scan. All went really well. I won't have my bloods for two weeks but the scan was so good the geneticist is not worried. My babes hands open and close, the NT is perfect, 10 fingers and toes, 4 chambers to the heart (which typically you can't see this early), organs working properly, three layers to the cord, to sides of the brain with proper division, nasal and jaw bone - it's all there and the correct size, and measuring one week ahead. He said they only change the due date if dates are ahead by 9 days or more so sticking with June 4. 

We will start telling friends this week and told extended family last night.


----------



## slg76

boodley said:


> To clarify: for anyone who thinks my post offering my husband's services seems strange, it was a joke response to a troll/viral post that's now been deleted, leaving mine to look a little odd!

I thought you were just being very generous! Actually, I saw that post before it came down. Very strange.


----------



## slg76

Jrepp--what is the nerve block for? Curious since i've had issues with pain in girlie parts. 

GRGirl--I'm glad you and hubby are talking openly about your future. I also thought I might have a big family but it is not to be. I'm determined to get a second and I'm sure we will be done after that. I think that once we get out of the ttc mindset after our seconds we will think that we couldn't imagine our families any other way. My dd is coming up on 3 1/2 now. I didn't intend on having such a big age gap so it's time for my bfp! It's so fun to watch her grow but I also miss all the cuddles from when she was a baby.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Jrepp said:


> Geez. One little move and its a ttc explosion. I still dont have internet, so ill catch up later. I have my first appointment to follow up on my mc and to get my nerve block injections in my girlie parts. Im going to ask about anything I can do to boost fertility with no known issues.

Jrepp - I started doing Mayan Fertility Massage - I went to a practitioner a few times and she showed me how to do it myself. Each month I did this massage from end of AF to ov I conceived. After my MMC I also started to go to acupuncture to help improve the quality of my eggs. Acupuncture usually takes three months to affect the egg quality and I did wait 2 months to ttc and had one month of NTNP. The next cycle I was pg with what seems like a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Jrepp

slg76 said:


> Jrepp--what is the nerve block for? Curious since i've had issues with pain in girlie parts.
> 
> GRGirl--I'm glad you and hubby are talking openly about your future. I also thought I might have a big family but it is not to be. I'm determined to get a second and I'm sure we will be done after that. I think that once we get out of the ttc mindset after our seconds we will think that we couldn't imagine our families any other way. My dd is coming up on 3 1/2 now. I didn't intend on having such a big age gap so it's time for my bfp! It's so fun to watch her grow but I also miss all the cuddles from when she was a baby.

I have a very weak pelvic floor, which has caused all of the muscles in my vagina and abdomen in a constant state of tension. My abdomen constantly feels like one giant crunch and the muscles down there feel like a constant flexing of muscles. 

So, what they do is inject buvipocainbuvipocaibe into a spot in my abdomen next to my belly button where some scar tissue has trapped some nerves. Theb she injects through the outer side about an inch horizontal to my vaginal hole on both sides (about 2 inches in to the nerve) and then goes into the inside to inject the muscle. It is very painful, but because I have a one in a billion blood disorder called a platelet storage pool disorder, I cant take nsaids. I basically suffer for 3-4 days until the nerve block takes full affect


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - I hope your plan works and your DH doesn't notice that you've reached your TTC expiry date.

Munchkin - I am glad you're less worried now. I think it is totally fine. 

GR - sorry you're feeling down. :hugs: 

IAW- great news about your good scan. So exciting to be telling people soon. 

You too, Linny! 

Sorry I missed people but I am in a hurry.


----------



## slg76

sorry you are uncomfortable, GRGirl, but I'm glad that overall you found something that helps. 

Hubby and I just BD. Kind of funny because every time we try to sneak one in while dd is awake she is calling for us and knocking at the door before we finish. My OPK is lighter again this morning. I think it's possible I ovulated yesterday. We shall see....husband is gone until thursday now.


----------



## Jalanis22

I had a super positive on saturday and today i took this again...how long do we ovulate normally?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## slg76

Well you only ovulate, as in release an egg, once during a cycle. But your ovulation hormone peaks then declines so your test can show a second line for several days. Remember that the test is only considered positive if the test line is as dark or darker than the control line. 
Sometimes, if you have irregular hormone levels, you can have false positives even when you aren't ovulating. This is common in women with PCOS. Do you have any hormone problems?


----------



## slg76

oh, and sperm can live for 3 or 4 days so even if you ovulated a little later than you thought the spermies will hang out and wait for the egg :)


----------



## Jalanis22

No i dont have any hormone problems....and hes its still darker than control line but i think it was slight darker on saturday. But its still darker then control line....o well hopefully we BD last night hopefully they stick lol


----------



## slg76

If it's getting lighter than before your ovulation hormone (LH) is probably on the way down. You usually ovulate about 24 hours after your first positive test. Takes some getting used to to interpret all these tests. My husband just asked me this morning if I get tired of staring at those strips. Yes I do!


----------



## Jalanis22

I will probably test again tommorow or wednesday to see if its gotten lighter


----------



## Literati_Love

Jalanis - Just take your first positive as your positive. When I use ICs, I only get one day of a +OPK and it seems I almost miss that because they're not that sensitive. But when I used Ovusee brand, I would get positives for days afterward just because it is so sensitive. My temps confirmed that I ovulated when I originally thought and I just gave up testing on the OPKs. Once I realized you could continue getting positives for a few days I just stopped worrying about it.

Rachel - Sorry you got a BFN. We are in the same boat this month except I got my BFN at 9 DPO and I haven't tested since. Sounds like I'm just a day ahead of you. I do hope we get some lines going in the days ahead! I am so tired of waiting!

AFM - I am SO anxious to get my BFP this month. I have been daydreaming about getting a positive pregnancy test all day. I just know I will be shattered if this isn't my month. I am -so- ready


----------



## Jrepp

Just got home from the doctor. Still no internet access besides my phone, and neither phone jack is working so they want to send someone out to see if its the internal wiring. Anywho, my doctor came in crying becaise she felt so badly about my mc. She said If she had truly thought I was miscarrying she would have done tests to see why. But she referred me out to a reproductive endocrinologist to see why I cant sustain a pregnancy. She thinks its low progesterone Issues but wants to get me in. Im a nervous wreck because I never thought I would be having these issues. At least she fought with the other doctors to get me in without making me suffer 6 more months and at least one more miscarriage


----------



## slg76

Jrepp, I'm so glad your doctor is willing to help without making you go through more heartache. Seems unfair to make women miscarry when they could be helped to have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## celine

Jrepp im glad they are going to do something to help you :)
LL back away from testing! Til tomorrow :)


----------



## RachelLynda

*Linny* - SO glad your scan went well! Yeah, I'm not feeling hopeful though, just don't feel like it's my month :/

*Garfie* - I can imagine, oh right, I just take anything with a good TTC review/studies.. I probably just have really expensive wee :haha: 11dpo with one test left.. I might wait until Friday/Saturday to test as that's when AF is meant to arrive, if it's still a BFN I'll just assume it is a longer cycle than I thought and stock up on tea and chocolate :) It's only on my right side, I keep thinking it's my boobies but then I'm just clinging on to everything - My back hurts (due to my rib and sitting/laying weird because of my rib) but I've convinced myself it's a good sign for some reason :dohh:
Yay! Glad you've got your excuse!

*GRGirl* - Aww :) I hope everything goes well on Wednesday and she can help you get your take home baby :) Me and OH had that, first he wanted 1 but then changed it to up to 4 now he's said he only wants 2 - I've sort of come to terms with it now as it was a while ago we had this conversation, hope that's the same with you! If it's the TTC stress he doesn't like could after you've had your next baby say you'll NTNP so there's no stress and if it happens it happens if not you're both ok with that? Or are there more reasons?

*IAW* - SO glad your scan went well too! I've completely forgot is there baby #1? (take home that is) and how many MC did you have? I'm terrified now I've had one it'll just keep happening and it'll be years before I have my take home baby :/

*Jalanis* - I can't help with the OPK as I don't take them but yay for positive!

*Literati* - Sorry to you too, I held a light up to it and everything in case there was a tiny little line but nope, nothing :( First time I ever cried at a BFN as I thought it was going to be it :/ I KNOW it won't happen this month I just have that feeling but then there's this little part of me that says maybe :cry: Sending you lots of baby dust!

*Jrepp* - Glad your doctor is pushing for help! Hopefully it means you can get some answers and then a little baby!

*AFM* - 11dpo and refusing to test as I have one test left, I'm forcing myself to get up and go to the toilet so I can't use FMU haha. I've had an increase in CM so now I'm thinking well maybe I'm having a longer cycle than I thought.. Maybe I'm ov now.. If that's the case I'll be joining everyone else who is in their next cycle as 1) we haven't BD enough and 2) We can't pick it up now as I can barely move with my rib let alone BD :( I got really hot last night that I woke up in my underwear (this never happens I'm always really cold!) so it's got my hopes up but I know it could just be another cold coming or OH could have just been hot which made me hot but I can wish right? :/

Sorry if I've missed someone out and sorry I'm being a debbie downer today, yesterdays BFN has really got me down :/ Before when we were NTNP I'd take a test if I was late and then see the BFN and think 'meh always next month' now I'm taking tests days before AF is due and I look at the BFN and cry, I still know that there's always next month but I don't WANT it to be next month :/


----------



## GRGirl

Rachel- aww, hugs. I know you'll get your BFP soon. I hate seeing BFNs now; I just stare at them and cry. :(

Jrepp- I'm so glad your doc is being proactive! I have my 1st RE appt tomorrow and I'm really nervous. The only issue I know of is the one test for low Protein S, so that may be it or it could be that and something else too. Hopefully your RE helps you guys sort it all out!

AFM- cd7, nothing to report other than today is DS's 2nd birthday!!! I was a little sad thinking about how big he is. He was so sweet this morning; he gave me a hug and said, "I love you mama" on his way out the door and it just melted me. He was such a little helpless thing 2 years ago and now he talks and walks and is just amazing. Also made me sad because I realized how much I want to experience that with a new little one. Just one last time, ya know? If I had known I might not get a 2nd, I would have cherished every moment with him instead of worrying about if I was doing it right and if I was a good enough mom for him.

Tomorrow is my RE appt and I'm getting really scared. Think it's fear of the unknown and just scared to have to get help, but I know we need it.

Made plans for 12/6 to go to a hockey game (we're HUGE hockey fans!) with friends, and one of them is pregnant and made the FB announcement that had me all worked up :( I'm happy to see them but scared because I hope I don't do something dumb like cry around her. She's due 7/5 and showing already and here I am still struggling to get a sticky baby looking at maybe a September baby when we started TTC before them :( Ugh whine, whine, I know. I'm trying to keep up my PMA but I think it's pretty much gone. I can't seem to be upbeat about TTC anymore at all :( I don't want to be that bitter crotchety old lady with just one kid and I'm scared I'll end up that way :(

Still have this horrible virus- it comes in waves, I get better then worse, better then worse :( Currently I'm getting worse :(


----------



## garfie

Gr - Aw hun BIG :hugs: we all understand how you are feeling - the little one is growing up (did I mention my little one is 11:cry:).

I also think it has a lot to do with this virus why you are feeling so down hun - is there nothing you can get to make you feel better?:wacko:

Don't be scared of the RE they are there to help you - I hope they find something simple wrong that can be cured with a magic pill:happydance: 

Come on we'll help you with the PMA - come on Ggirl you can do it, you are strong :hugs: for gosh sake you're a woman you have to be:haha:

AFM - No sleep again last night - so I'm running on empty - youngest had to see the emergency dentist as he had an abscess on his gum but two of his baby teeth are caught up in it - and his big teeth are trying to push through - OUCH! so the kind Australian Dentist :blush: tried to drain it down but said there was a high risk of blood poisoning throughout the night - so if he got any fever, delirium, was sick etc I was to take him straight up to the hospital - well with a baby you can sleep beside them right but with an 11 year old you can't:cry: so I was on hourly observation duty throughout the night watching his temperature etc. He was fine, I was :sleep::sleep::sleep: anyway he has to go back tomorrow (poor thing) to have his baby teeth removed once the abscess has settled - so I best get an early one tonight or I will be a zombie for work:winkwink:

Why oh why when you haven't had any :sleep: do people phone, text or the postman have a delivery when you try to catch up:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

The stupid hospital refused my drs request for an 8 week scan :( I really haven't asked for much and considering when I turned up for my 12 wk scan last time it was the first I knew that my baby had died I think that's a bit shit! I don't want weekly scans just 1 stupid 8 week scan to see if baby is ok. We 're happy to pay but I don't trust the private clinics after last time. Really cross now. :( sorry to rant.


----------



## GRGirl

The hospital has the right to say no to a scan? That's because of the NHS, right? WTH?! You can't even pay for one? That doesn't make sense. They can do it anyway if they'll get paid, either through you or the NHS. I'm sorry :( That stinks.


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin - You're effing kidding. Was that just a normal hospital? as in - not an EPAU they called? Call the EPAU yourself, directly, explain your situation. They are generally awesome. You don't need your doctor to do it for you, most epu's you can self refer and if one place rejects you - call another.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes it does and I'd be really happy to pay but they don't do that. I had a bad experience at a private place last time so I really don't want to go there again. I can't believe they expect me to wait til 12 weeks again!!


----------



## Linnypops

It's plain wrong, i just did a general uk search of different epu's and criteria for self-referral...many of them openly mention previous miscarriage as a reason for calling them, so it's not just spotting or pain in most cases. I personally don't think if you called them that they would turn you down for a reassurance scan after an mmc at 12 weeks!


----------



## RachelLynda

*GRGirl* - Thank you, I can feel cramps every now and then, nothing strong like AF cramps during AF but cramps like AF just not as intense like my body's getting ready for it :/ Aww that sounds so cute :') We all know how you feel don't worry, Hope the Hockey Match is ok though! Hope the virus getting worse this time is the last time and it gets better :(

*Garfie* - Oh bless him! How is he today? One night I was up all night with a cough probably got 2 hours at most, next morning, door buzzed - Postman slowly closing my eye, mum rang, got of the phone and OH sister asked to come over so by then I gave up trying to sleep - to say I was tired was an understatement :dohh: Hope you got some sleep or you get an early night tonight!

*Munchkin* - Sorry they refused your scan :( do you have an EPU you could go to or do they only do scans for bleeding etc? Could you ring up and explain and see what they can do? And why don't you like private scans? :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Rachel. Last time I had an 8 wk scan privately and baby measured 6+4 and I knew from being on here it wasn't good but when I told the sonographer I was worried she literally brushed me off and just kept checking she'd got my credit card details. It was rude and awful and if this happens again I want some follow up and would trust NHS sonographers much more. I'd happily pay at my local hospital x

By the way the scan place was Life Through the Lens in stoke on Trent and the Wirral. Anyone searching, don't go there!!


----------



## Linnypops

I find it really weird that we can't pay extra for services through nhs, such as scans or blood tests which aren't standard. Seems like a really straightforward way to get better care without taxing the tax payer. In any case - I can see why you wouldn't want to go private again munchkin.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks linny. If my mw doesn't manage to book me in ill call myself or send an email from my BBC account ( being a journalist has it's perks :haha:) and if that doesn't work I'll find a more reliable private place.


----------



## Munchkin30

But in good news I feel like total crap and I'm massively emotional and icky so I'm taking it as a good sign ;)


----------



## RachelLynda

Oh that's awful, I would have refused to pay until I got a second opinion from another person there :( Are you going to wait or are you going to go back to your doctors or find somewhere else? x


----------



## RachelLynda

My questions always get answered just as I click post :dohh:


----------



## celine

Munchkin i am shocked about that! All of us on here can relate, really they would make you wait so long! I was offered early scans from 7 weeks (one scan) as reassurance after the mc and the mmc, obv for other reasons we opted for a later scan this time round (17 hours to go!)


----------



## Munchkin30

I know celine I'm counting down the hours with you!! So exciting.


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladiesss....today is my bday and last night a lil over 12 i cried....i can help it...it kills me deep inside..my hubs tells me its ok but i know im not....i found this quote and thats really me


----------



## celine

Jalanis isnt it so true though, i am not sure how i will feel on the edd but i will never forget my first mc and on my sons fifth birthday a part of me will relive that i mc on that day :(
I do think on the edd in feb & april i will do something special...not sure what though. On edd july i will be having a baby (fx)


----------



## GRGirl

Jalanis- I definitely think that's true of me. I know I'm not the same as I was even a few months ago. I hear stories of people who have kids and can't be arsed to even interact with them and I so very desperately want another and would give anything to have their unwanted babies :( It literally breaks my heart to think I have 3 losses, 3 babies that were so very wanted, and others can't even be bothered with the ones they have. If I think about it too much, though, I start crying and feeling terrible so I have to just block it out. I'm sorry; I truly know how awful it is. I wish it wasn't so horrible for so many of us :(

Celine- You'll have your little one in July, I know it. And then I can live vicariously through you :) I'm just hoping next year on the EDDs I'll be pregnant so the sting won't be quite so unbearable. My EDDs would have been 4/10, 6/24, and 7/28. I will be overjoyed if I can be pg with a sticky baby by April.


----------



## celine

Grgrilr is one of your edd april 10th? That was one of mine too


----------



## GRGirl

Yep, the 1st EDD was 4/10 or 4/12- couldn't pin O down, but I'm pretty sure it would've been 4/10. That's the date the OB was using. So I'm hoping I can get a sticky pregnancy by then.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi ladies. Now that I am nearing 13 weeks I think I am going to move onto the 2nd tri section and slow down by B&B usage.

I cannot thank you all enough for the support you have given me over many months, 2 losses and getting back on the ttc train. You are a wonderful group of women who deserve everything you wish for.

I will still check in here and there to see how everyone progresses and I wish you all the best.

Enjoy your holidays and the upcoming New Year. May you all see BFPs by the start of 2014!


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - ugh, it is so rough getting a BFN when you want it so bad, isn't it? So sorry you cried from it and took is so hard. I know if I get a BFN tomorrow it is going to be a disaster. :( I've allowed myself to get so hopeful despite not having any promising symptoms. I am having the most irritable PMS ever, which never seems to result in a BFP. 

GRgirl - sorry you are feeling down as well. I truly hope you have your rainbow BFP before April. 

Celine- I am so psyched for your scan tomorrow! :happydance: I have been strong and still not tested! I desperately hope we both have good news tomorrow. 

IAW - I hope you enjoy the second tri forum. Congratulations and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy! 

Munchkin- that is despicable that they won't give you an 8 week scan and also it's awful what happened at your private scan last time. If something like that happened again, wouldn't NHS agree to do another scan since it would be a bad sign? We have all public healthcare here so no option to just pay either. It can be frustrating at times. I do hope you are able to get a scan soon. 

Jalanis - so sorry you're feeling so down as well. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. Testing day is tomorrow! I am SOOOOO eager!


----------



## GRGirl

LL- I'm excited for you!!!!! I can't wait to see you get your BFP! I'll have to find a new Grumpy Cat Buddy after tomorrow ;)


----------



## celine

IAW im so happy that you are finally in second tri! I am feeling the scare of first tri now,and tomorrow will confirm for me my place in first tri or not.
LL brng on tomorrow! Are u in the uk? What time u testing?


----------



## Munchkin30

Good luck itsawonder! Can't believe you are nearly 13 weeks. Hopefully I'll join you there in 6 weeks or so, can't wait to see you there. You're our first success story surviving first tri in tact! Xxx

Thanks literati. Really praying my midwife comes good. Although in some ways I don't want the scan, I'd rather stay in blissful ignorance a bit longer!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well, looks like I will be checking in tomorrow. LL - good luck on your test and Celine - good luck at your scan tomorrow. Munchkin, and all the other pg ladies, I believe you will all be joining me in 2nd tri before you know it.


----------



## garfie

Ladies I'm at work tomorrow - so I wish you luck when you test tomorrow
LL.

Celine - :happydance: good luck for tomorrow at your scan:hugs:

IAW - congrats on getting to second tri:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## RachelLynda

IAW - Well done for making it to second tri! I'm glad you're leaving but I'm not - if you know what I mean! :haha: 

LL - Yeah, I was feeling all positive 'this is it! We've done it!' then BAM bfn :cry: Is AF due tomorrow? I did when I was preg last time so who knows :) I'm having cramps so guessing AF is on her way, I keep telling myself it's stretching pains from my uterus expanding but I don't think it is, my CM is picking up but I have no idea what that means? Last time I got my BFP after AF was due and it was still pretty faint so does that mean it'll be the same this time or is it like everything else and completely different each time? Sending you lots of baby dust!

Celine - Didn't realise your scan was tomorrow! Good luck! What time is it? I'm in the UK so not sure how many hours you're ahead/behind me.

Think I've remember everyone!


----------



## slg76

woo-hoo! Can't wait for testing day. For you ladies that is!

I really think I o'd last night or this morning. In the least my body gave it a really good try even if I didn't actually release an egg. I had a good amount of EWCM this morning and my OPK is much lighter today than it has been for a few days. Very encouraging. I have sperm up in there waiting so I've done all I can do.


----------



## Tara158505

Hey ladies,
I really need your alls help, so heres my story as short as I can tell you.
I had my first mc the 7th of june 2013, my period came right on time july 7th, I got my BFP on august 4th, I am highrisk so I had to get a lot of early scans (my oldest ds was born at 27weeks and my youngest ds was 4weeks early but I was on progesterone shots) well my first us was 9weeks her hb everything great again at my 11week then at my 13week 3 days there was no hb, :cry: I started light bleeding about a weeks later, on November 3rd (17weeks) around 12am I passed the baby at home but due to excessive bleeding my dh called ambulance and I was admitted to hospital and had to have an emergency d and c, shortly after maybe 4 days we bded but with condom I think we stopped using them around the 8th or a little after, I started using hcg test just to see if it was neg but they weren't and I started getting bad sick throwing up feeling horrible I called my dr and I went and had a hcg beta test done they said it was neg this was done on the 20th I got the results the 21st I asked what my level was at she said a 3 okay the 19th-21st I got pos test and pos opk test. after I was told it was at 3 :shrug: I just tried to let it go and I tested with a one step hcg test from walmart it was neg finally well I got some more from the dollar tree and tested yesterday and today and im getting faint positives these are 25miu/ml sensitivity but if my levels were at 3 the 20th surely its down to 0 by now but why and how am I getting faint positives still I don't know if they are just extremely sensitive and its picking up leftovers (how I could still have any hcg detectable I have no idea) or if it could possibly be a new pregnancy and im very very early im not confident it is however it would explain a lot I didn't throw up my entire pregnancy so why was I throwing up for 3 days last week ugh im so confused :wacko:... any input would help me greatly.. thank you for any help cause im in :dohh: mode


----------



## slg76

Hi Tara. I'm sorry to hear about your losses and sorry that you are in limbo right now. 

I'm a little confused. So, on the 20th did the doctor say your HCG was 3 and that same day you got a positive HPT. That would be weird. If that happened I would have to say that you were probably looking at an indent or evap line. 

I don't think your current tests would pick up on leftovers at this point. If you really are getting positives I would say you may be pregnant again. Do you know if you O'd and BD at the right time to be about 2 weeks along? I'm afraid all you can do at this point is test again in a few days to see if the line gets darker or lighter. I know....the waiting is terrible!


----------



## boodley

Hi to all

Well, what a day tomorrow is!! 

Eliza (think that&#8217;s today for you, right?) Good luck with your scan!! Hope you get confirmation that all is healthy and good in there 

Celine &#8211; Good luck with your scan! Hope you get to see all the best signs

L.L. &#8211; Good luck with testing!!! Temps still look up? I really really hope this is your time! That&#8217;s the one thing about Ovufriend &#8211; I can&#8217;t see your cycle from last month to see if your temps are higher. I think they are though &#8211; am I right? 

GRGirl &#8211; good luck with your appointment. I hope you get some helpful news. I think I could be a good contender for Grumpy Cat status, if LL leaves us behind. What&#8217;s the application process like? 

Jalanis &#8211; hope all the BDing went well and that you caught the timing just right! Sorry you&#8217;re having a hard time &#8211; it can have that tendency to catch you like that, can&#8217;t it. We can all relate. 

Munchkin &#8211; sorry to hear bout your hospital. Mine were the same second time round for me (and that was the EPAU I called) &#8211; they just don&#8217;t do reassurances unless you&#8217;ve had three losses. I know it&#8217;s coz they&#8217;re so busy, but it&#8217;s frustrating. They just deal with numbers and probabilities, not with people. I went privately too, and the equipment in the place I went to was soooooo much better than in the hospital, and the lady gave us much more detailed information on what she thought &#8211; would you know anyone who might recommend a better place to you?

Garfie &#8211; sorry the pressure&#8217;s on like this for you. One thing I&#8217;d guess is that talking about stopping trying and actually stopping are two very different things. I&#8217;m sure your DH wants a baby with you too, but that this is conflicting with feeling bad to see you upset when it doesn&#8217;t work out. I got a bit of a kick from the hamster story too, though I&#8217;m sure it wasn&#8217;t/isn&#8217;t so funny when you&#8217;re wrecked tired! Like you say, this could be your month anyway &#8211; fingers crossed for ya. And my, but you do have the best seduction techniques!! 

Rachel &#8211; Sorry about BFN, and that you&#8217;re feeling down &#8211; and have a broken rib!! Ouch. All is not lost yet &#8211; hopefully you get some clearer answers as to where your body&#8217;s at soon &#8211; the BFP kind of answer, obviously! 

IAW &#8211; congratulations on the scan! Must have been amazing to see all that. I&#8217;m delighted (and slightly jealous) that you&#8217;re at the stage of moving on to 2nd tri. You&#8217;ll be missed here. Wishing you all the best for the rest of the pregnancy

Slg &#8211; hope you caught that timing just right! Sounds like you timed it well. 

Jrepp &#8211; well, that&#8217;s a good outcome from your appointment! It&#8217;ll be nice to have a plan going forward. 

Tara &#8211; sorry you&#8217;re in such limbo! Well, I&#8217;d imagine the blood test is the most reliable of all those, and a level of 3 is considered negative (anything under 5 is neg. as some women don&#8217;t ever get all the way to 0). You could be newly pregnant &#8211; it would mean you ovulated pretty much exactly two weeks after m/c, but that is possible. And you can ovulate with low levels of HCG in your system &#8211; I know I did. Like SLG says, you probably just have to wait and see if tests darken, or else go get more bloods done to see what your levels are and if they&#8217;re increasing. I hope this is a good news story for you. 

AFM &#8211; still waiting, waiting&#8230;&#8230;had some EWCM yesterday, and slightly cloudy but stretchy CM today. OPKs still negative though &#8211; I&#8217;m hoping something happens soon!! Would be nice to get to the TWW &#8211; feeling a bit in limbo as to what&#8217;s going to happen this cycle after everything. 

Babies, babies, babies &#8211; huh? It&#8217;s so much easier to get a pet :0(


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, everyone!!!!!' I am really feeling the love today with all your support. I really hope I have some good news for you all tomorrow! 

Celine, I live in Canada so I think we are around 6-8 hours apart but I will be testing around 7 am. Hopefully I will have time to post before I leave for work!

Rachel - AF isn't due til Thursday so I am testing a bit early. I think you still have a chance! But every pregnancy is different so you could get a BFP on a different day. 

GRGirl - well don't you take me off your grumpy cat buddy list just yet! If I get a BFN tomorrow I will need double the support. ;) thanks so much for being excited for me. :hugs: 

Boodley- my temps generally hover around the same regardless of BFP but my last two temps have been higher than last month so that's a good sign hopefully!

Sorry you are still waiting on ov! Good luck! 

Munchkin - I know what you mean. It's nice to live in ignorance for a while. But the reassurance would feel amazing. 
Celine- I so hope your scan goes well tomorrow! Tomorrow is such an exciting yet scary day! 

Slg - sounds like you did your best! Good luck!

Tara - I agree with everyone else that it could be a new pregnancy. Keep testing to see if it gets darker? 

Have a good night, all!


----------



## Elizabean

SLG, good work on OV, it sounds like you did more than enough to catch the eggy in the lead up. I hope your TWW flies by.

LL,I have everything crossed for you :hugs: sending bfp vibes your way from down under!

Munchkin, your experience at the private clinic sounds awful. We have such a different system over here, and it varies from clinic to clinic but the lovely doctors receptionist took pity on me having the MC, so she booked me in to see the doctor for my first visit at almost 7 weeks instead of 12 and he scans at each appointment. I hope you get a scan appointment soon. I'm sure your bub is doing great all tucked in there!

Boodley, cm sounds good, I hope you get your nice lines on the opk soon.

Tara, welcome. Sorry its all so confusing at the moment. The other ladies are better with HCG advice than I am but I hope it is good news for you.

Rachel, sorry about the bfn, as you know, you're not out until you are out. All the best for the next few days:flower::flower:

Garfie, good to hear your boy is ok after the tooth worry. I hope you get some nice restful sleep soon.

Celine, cant wait to hear how your scan goes. EEK!

IAW, enjoy second tri, I hope its more relaxing than the first. Only 26 weeks or so to go until take home baby is here! Hope to see you around :winkwink:

AFM, I had my 12 week NT scan this morning at 9.30. I was booked in for the consult with the doctor who does all the numbers and looks at the bloods and scan but I was told yesterday that she wasn't available this morning, so I'm booked in for the consult part at 3pm. Less than 3 hours to go now. The tech said everything looked good but of course I need to wait for the official results to start cheering. I got 39 images of bub on a usb stick- very comprehensive. 
I was pretty annoyed yesterday that my appointment was messed up, as it means I had to juggle around work stuff (I ended up working from home today), and DH changed his work shifts around to attend, but it has been kind of nice to know I don't need to rush back to the office. 

I'm thinking of taking some time in lieu this afternoon after the scan to go to the shops and buy myself something a bit blingy to wear to my work christmas party.

In other news, we are now packing up our house to move, so everything's in complete disarray. Very excited for this next chapter though :happydance:

sorry to anyone I have missed:hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

yes the nurse said it was a 3 which I know is considered negative I was happy thinking I was right at 0 but I may have messed up my post plus im confusing myself as well i got a faint faint positive on a walmart test which i had got for a couple days i was worried maybe they didn't get it all out, well i called my dr it took 2 days to hear back cause they lost my note well the day she called me back i had took one i cant remember if it was dollar tree brand or wal mart i think wal mart though the 88c ones well it was neg (i was all yay) well they wanted me to come get the blood test that next day which would have been the 20th and they told me the 21st it was at 3 so on the 22nd it was at 3 that's when i got the blood work done, i am trying to remember exactly when they were positives it had to be on the 18th and 19th im thinking or 19th and 20th because i finally got negatives on the walmart ones 21st i think ugh so confusing but no its not an indent line i took pictures if want me to post but anyway after i was told that about it being 3 i thought i was good but for some reason i just had to test again so i went to dollar tree bought some and got positives yesterday and today its the first time ive tested since they told me it was 3 on the 22nd and both are positive i even had my friend that's not pregnant test using same brand and hers didn't change however i think its super low hcg that's why im wondering is it just leftovers but i had to very pos opks and 2 hcg pos before the bw now neg opks and faint pos hcgs im soo confused at this point idw to think im pregnant if im not but like i said it would explain a lot and we have bd'd like crazy everyday i had dnc on the 3rd we started unprotected sex maybe the 8th or day or 2 thereafter i thought i was having signs of o'ing because cramping and cm but idk cause this mc has messed me up :shrug:


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladies i did another opk earlier and now both control and test line are same color...and before the test line was way darker than the control line


----------



## celine

Jalanis then you have ovulated, like someone else said always use the first positive one, i think u covered ur bases :)
Im in the netherlands so theres an hour diff between me and the uk gals, LL Canada! Im gonna have to wait a few more hours for you to get up...
Slg that sounds promising too! Hopefully a stream of bfps in two weeks xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Elizabean yay for your scan!! Got any pics you can post??

Literati so much good luck. Praying for your bfp over here xx

Celine what times your scan? X


----------



## celine

It went well for me! Measuring 8+6 today! Heart beating, leg buds forming <3 i was so unsure going in, tbh if this one was a mc i didnt want to move forward with testing i would be over it but this has made me so happy today :)


----------



## boodley

Congrats Elizabean & Celine!! Great to hear both your good news stories!


----------



## Munchkin30

So many congrats. You must be feeling brilliant!

Now what time does literati wake up?? I think it's only about 4.30 in Canada so could be a while!!


----------



## Linnypops

Just popping in to check how your scan went Celine - Bloody great news love! High fives!!!!! I am so happy for you, you really deserve this. X

Elizabean - Very happy to hear the scan went well, i'm sure the consult will also be fine....Clingy things for xmas party - i'm trying to also find a christmas party dress and it's usually horribly painful to find anything i like. Have a good time.

IAW - Sounds like a sensible idea, the worrying period being over there's no point adding unwanted stress. I really hope you are able to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy X


Rachel - Sorry about the bfn :( Are you going to be trying over xmas period or doing partying instead? My good freind did that (took time off to get a bit drunk over xmas) and got preggers after 6 months of trying. :) x

Slg - sounds promising! EWCM doesn't turn up for no good reason! x

Jalanis - I would go with the one which was darker than the control. They do say go with the first positive opk....You can always bd a bit after to make sure but the opk's further into the cycle can end up doing your head in a bit because you will always have some LH in your system. The best option I think is OPK with charting/temping to confirm dates. x

Munchkin - How are you feeling today love? Any idea when your mw will get back to you? x

LL - What's the situation!?! x


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks linny. I know she's in tomorrow at my drs for booking appointments tomorrow so will hopefully hear then. I just want to get something booked now! X


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin, totally love. I was having a look in my local area for scans etc (I know, wtf am i like eh?) and noticed that there's a private hospital called Nuffield Health that offer them. My freind went there for one and said it was just like a normal hospital, except you pay....They have them around the country, a few in the midlands. If the mw has any problems I think they may be a good bet....better than those scan places which are purely just business oriented.


----------



## RachelLynda

*Boodley* - Yeah, if AF does turn up the only thing I can find positive (except my tea and chocolate) is that my body will finally be getting back to a proper cycle as if it starts today it will be 28 days so a 'normal' length cycle. Speaking of pets I asked OH for a kitten, well that was a big fat no :haha: 

*LL* - Oh right! Hurry up and wake up! :haha: OH thinks I need to take some time out of BnB I woke up this morning and said 'Ooo my cycle buddy is testing today' the look on his face was priceless :') Why can't TTC just be simple for once :dohh:

*Elizabean* - Thank you :flower: Glad your scan went well and yay for moving! Ooo shopping, nothing better :)

*Celine* - Yaaaay! So happy for you! 

*Linny* - It really depends when AF turns up to work out when my next AF will appear, if I'm meant to ov around the time I'm away for Christmas then I'm going to take a break as we won't be able to dtd but who knows :shrug:

*Munchkin* - We've got a Nuffield Hospital here in Taunton and it seems quite good - I've never known them to do Ultrasounds for pregnancy but it could just be the one down here that doesn't as Linny said they offer them. I've never used the services but I've been to my one before and it seems nice :)

*AFM* - I had a dream last night AF came so I know I'm out now. Every time that dream comes AF is not far behind and had some tingles down below and that's normally a sign :/ Guess it's time to sit and wait :( Sliver lining - I'm guaranteed chocolate every day from the 1st (few days after AF is here) from my advent calender  I guess for me this part is worse it's the 'sit and wait for known impending AF' rather than 'well maybe she won't turn up' ughh, think I'm going to have a pity party today :( 

_EDIT_ - Oh and I forgot to include.. I almost threw up last night, was at the toilet it was that bad but nothing - thought that was a good sign but guess not :/

Sorry if I've missed anyone.


----------



## Literati_Love

Hey guys!!! Sorry to keep you waiting!!!!!!!!!


I don't think this needs any words: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







tests13dpo.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RachelLynda

Yay!!! So happu for you! Sad I'm losing my cycle buddy but happy it's for this reason!


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Totally just stalked you to this thread for more happy dances! XXXXX Excellent christmas present to yourself X

Rachel - Aw, are you and hubs not together over xmas this year? If you did AF now then, 25th seems a bit late for OV...you might make it! :)


----------



## RachelLynda

Linny - Might be going to my parents mid Dec then hubbys parents for christmas so no BDing as will be staying with them but we have to see if we go :) 

I feel sick after everything I eat is that a good sign? :( Going to get some new tests today so if no AF today I'll teat tomorrow morning then wait until Saturday/Sunday to next test as AF is due Friday x


----------



## Linnypops

Rachel - Sounds promising to me!....you could try this afternoon with held-in pee? (That's the poas addict in me, sorry).


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine congrats! We really did both get our good news today!


----------



## RachelLynda

I really want to but OH made me promise not to :( and the pessimistic in me think when it's another BFN I'll break down :(


----------



## boodley

Wow, what a day!! Literati - CONGRATS!!!! I had a feeling it'd be good news :) :) :) 
Delighted for ya. 

Who will be next, I wonder............Rachel, hope yours is good news soon too!


----------



## celine

LL i was stalkng this thread all day! I went for a wee nap and came back to your news i almost shouted out loud!! i am so thrilled for you hun! What a bright bood bfp too! <3


----------



## ItsAWonder

Celine and Literati - what wonderful news for you both!!! I am so excited and can't stop smiling. You deserve all good things that come your way! H&H!


----------



## apple_20

Yay congrats on the bfp so happy :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati there are no words. Amazing news. Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## Linnypops

Rach - Sure you could get some cheeky bd action in! although hopefully no need! :) x


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats LL and Celine! I hope you have a happy, healthy 9 months. 

Rachel- hubby's can be such a pain when they make you wait it out.

Everyone in the tww - wishing you luck and lots of baby dust!

Everyone in the tww to start the tww, good luck and have fun while you wait.

AFM: I did a lot of googling yesterday, and I am fairly certain I have a progesterone deficiency, most probably caused by a gluten intolerance that I've had for several years. Apparently it's quite common. I went back and looked at my charts and after o, my temps only increase on average .25 degrees - whereas it should be in the .4 degree range. I'm waiting for a call from my doctors assistant to schedule my follow up appointment and my appointment with the re.....and I'm going to ask about progesterone supplements in the mean time. They have a really good progesterone cream at my husbands work that has gotten really good reviews, so I want him to get me some.


----------



## slg76

LL_you definitely need more happy dances on this page too :)
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo:
:hugs: :friends: :hugs:


----------



## celine

Im still shocked at how she got a stark white bfn at 9dpo and such a dark bfp at 13dpo! Really really great news! ok bets on who could be next? racheal & garfie?


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladiess i guess i ovulAted already so leys hope for the best now.....and congrats for the :bfp: whoever got it :happydance:


----------



## celine

It was Literati :) she was the third person to ever join this thread <3 i had a look at the first page and everyone who posted on that page has a bfp now!


----------



## Munchkin30

celine said:


> It was Literati :) she was the third person to ever join this thread <3 i had a look at the first page and everyone who posted on that page has a bfp now!

That's awesome! Maybe we are a lucky thread after all :) :happydance:

We really need Garfie's BFP next :thumbup: or any/all of them but Garfie is def due!


----------



## RachelLynda

*Linny* - Yeah I'll defiantly try! Got 4 more tests today so have 5 now - I wanted more but OH said to wait in case I don't need them, what a spoil sport :growlmad: Going to take one tomorrow morning given no AF tonight/tomorrow morning before I go to the toilet - I make sure to wipe before I pee :haha: then if still a BFN I'll wait until Saturday as I'll be one day late :)

*Jrepp *- I know :( He's doing what's right and making me wait and I know his sense but that doesn't make me want to poas any less haha

*Celine* - I'm hoping, that gives me hope I took one at 10dpo and was completely white and tomorrow I'll be 13dpo.

*Garfie* - Where are you in your cycle now?

My little pessimistic side think AF will turn up so if she does 1) she's going to be renamed RB for royal b*tch as she's not given me clear enough signs :growlmad: and 2) who here is still TTC, there's so many BFP lately I can't keep up with who is and isn't :dohh:


----------



## Kittycat155

Have not posted a lot but been following this thread for awhile.

I had another chemical:( Had one after MC too. Had a + HPT and then few days later started period(yesterday). Didn't do opks but had alot of EWCM so had sex around then and a lot in general this month. 

Wish you luck and HH pregnancies to the ones who got BFP:)! Nice to watch this thread.


----------



## Linnypops

Rachel - OH's are poas-blockers, all of them! I've never heard of a single one encouraging early and/or recklessly obsessive poas. What is up with that!? :) hehe. But seriously yeah! Don't discount yourself. Fingers crossed for tomoz!


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh kittycat so sorry you had another chemical. Massive hugs to you xx you helped me so much in the early days during/after the mc. there's loads of support on here if you want to join? We 're suddenly getting very lucky though so if you don't want your sticky baby I wouldn't ;)


----------



## slg76

Hi Kittycat. I'm so sorry to hear about your chemical. It sounds like you have had a tough road. We would love to have you join us if/when you are up to it :)

Rachel. I'm still TTC too. I have a feeling that you aren't anymore as I suspect your test tomorrow will be positive. Unless you randomly throw up often? :haha: 

Garfie. This is for you... :dust:

My OH is smart enough to just stay out of the POAS business. He knows he will only make me cranky and won't change my mind about how many tests I will do anyhow :laugh2: Smart man :bodyb:


----------



## garfie

Celine - Congrats on an amazing scan :happydance: the best news ever and was hubby there to see it :hugs:

LL - :happydance::happydance: congrats to you as well mama - has it sunk in and wow what a cracking dark line that is:happydance:

Sorry ladies I have been at work and then have one of those boring after school meetings shortly - but I just had to pop in and say congrats:happydance:

AFM - My next move is a full abdo scan on Monday - as now they are worried about retained products (since June) what????:growlmad: you are having a laugh - they took away my baby boy so surely they got everything:cry: 

I would love to be the next BFP - but at the moment with all this fake ovulation going on - who knows.:haha:

So for now ladies I am cheering you all on and watching from the side line keeping myself busy:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Slg my hubby is the same, he stays the hell away from all the sticks!

Garfie how are you feeling sbout this abdo scan? Are they only checking for retained products?


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie- why are they suspecting retained tissue after all this time? What a bummer. 

Rachel - I really hope you get your BFP tomorrow! My stark white at 9 DPO should give you hope! 

Celine - you made me feel so special looking back and seeing that I was the third person on this thread. ;) I am so happy everyone on the first page is preg now, but definitely garfie is due next (along with everyone else)! It is crazy how it was such a stark white neg on 9dpo. I wonder if something would have shown up on a frer? Anyway, I'm thrilled!!
How are you feeling now that you know that your baby is okay? So happy for you!!!


Thank you to EVERYONE for all the great congrats and happy dances! You are all so sweet! I really did feel like there was a collective cheer around the world like Munchkin said. ;) it definitely hasn't fully sunk in yet but I am sooo happy and it's sooo hard to concentrate at work! 

Good luck to slg, Jalanis, garfie, GRGirl, Jrepp, and everyone else still in the TTC game! I sure hope I am not making you sad by posting but I know it will be all of your turns soon! :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Not sad here. Couldn't get me in to see the re until February, so I'm waiting for the doc to call back about progesterone and gonna re talk about a December appointment if possible.


----------



## celine

No LL this is your turn to shne and feel special because we alla WILL get to that place. I was only sad looking back as i got my 4th pregnancy bfo at the start of it snd it follows my worries up til the end :( i scrolled thru and garfie is next but didnt see who came after.
Rachel we are now cheering you on for tomorrow, i hope you will be bump buddies with LL


----------



## RachelLynda

Quick questions as I promised OH I would come off while we watch The Big Bang Theory 

My CM is going crazy at the moment. It went from being completely dried up or near enough to quite thick and creamy to now it's like ewcm but not as, well I can think of the word.. it doesn't pull as easily? I don't really know how to explain it :dohh: 

People who have had their BFP what was yours like just before?

My body just isn't cooperating with me today but my bbs hurt a bit, well they feel fuller which they have on and off for a few days but they hurt a bit now. :D


----------



## GRGirl

LL- ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!! I yelled out loud at my RE appt because I was so excited for you!!!!!! Yayuyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Dammit the cramps have started. :( lower stimach and backache. It's just hideous, I feel like AF is just about to appear :cry: I've written on so many other peoples posts not to worry about the cramps but it's so terrifying and hard to believe its normal :(


----------



## Linnypops

Garfie - what the actual eff? After all this time! if that is the case then obviously better for that to be sorted out....still, can't imagine you're thrilled by the prospect. How come this came up then? Is it their educated guess or based on tests? Sorry if you mentioned something before, I've just skim read the last few pages. X

Slg & Celine - hehe, glad to hear not every man is wrestling hpt's off their ladies at 9 dpo ;) x

Rachel - my ewcm went through the full cycle in about 2 days, creamy, watery, egg white, i thought it might be a bit more leisurely. Could be dehydration affecting it with dryness maybe? I'm no expert I'm afraid x


----------



## RachelLynda

Munchkin - I got cramps around that point and everything was fine at that point! Your body's probably just making sure there's enough room for baby to grow big. Could it be gas? I had horrible gas at that stage


----------



## Munchkin30

Linny I've had lots of constipation and pains that doubled me over. Thus is definitely period type pain instead. I remember with my last pregnancies sitting at work convinced it was the end because I was feeling like this but it's just terrifying and I'm becoming more and more convinced it's not a good sign :(


----------



## RachelLynda

Could you ring you EPU? I was told that next time I was pregnant if I had any cramps or bleeding or both to ring and they would do a scan


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes I'll see how it's going tomorrow morning. I was always told it was only heavy cramps AND bleeding that was a worry but you know when you don't feel right! Hopefully my mw will call me tomorrow and I can talk to her x


----------



## RachelLynda

Yeah, better to be safe than sorry especially when you've been through a loss and you're worrying more than normal. 
I rang the women ward/EPU loads during my MC asking them all sorts of questions and they were lovely and understanding - I actually apologised for calling so much the Nurse started answering the phone with 'Oh Hello Rachel! How can I help?' then after I'd talked about that problem she asked me about the others as she remembered I called that much :blush:


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin - think you meant Rachel there? Just wanted to check, did you have them with your baby too? As in, has it characterised all your pregnancies? If so it makes sense that maybe you just get af cramps when preggers? It is not nice though ( had some myself and hated it) and normally pain signals something bad is happening but I read a study recently (I know, google scholar addict!) and it said presentation at an A&E for pain in early pregnancy made no significant difference to miscarriage outcome at all...pain in itself means nothing, despite what we all assume... Only heavy bleeding makes a difference. Hope that helps x

If I were you, for your own peace of mind, I'd try to get in to an early scan whether private or not as soon as poss!


----------



## Linnypops

Yeah I think rachels right as well, epu will deal with you for pain. Hope you get in to see someone soon x


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes sorry I did mean Rachel :doh: I do remember sitting at work having cramps and wetness and thinking 'it's all over' a few times with my previous pregnancies. I can't remember if it was just like this but I've been worrying this time cos I've had no cramps but I don't like it now it's here!
Thanks for the study. That's useful. I will speak to my mw tomorrow, another reason to call her and sort out the scan!


----------



## Elizabean

I'm late to the party but CONGRATULATIONS literati on that BEAUTIFUL line! I got tears in my eyes when I saw it! I'm just so happy for you x

Celine I'm so happy your scan was perfect!

Munchkin I know you know that cramping is normal, but I know you are scared anyway. I agree with the others, see if you can get in somewhere to make sure everything is ok. Its horrible that such a fantastic thing can become so scary so quickly.

I had my consult yesterday afternoon- not happy with the centre- very unprofessional, but in the end the results were great. Better than great really. I have pictures- about 60 of them including 3d, but of course I left my usb with them all at home! I will put them up when I can!


----------



## slg76

Rachel-you can get EWCM anytime your estrogen is high. I sometimes get it right before AF but early BPF would be a possibility too. 
I love the Big Bang Theory!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Elizabean congrats on the consult. Sounds amazing, we really need an upload of a pic or 2!

You ladies have scared me now, I was hoping you'd all just say it was nothing and I was crazy but now I'm more worried :( Its not getting worse so I'll see how I feel overnight. If it gets much worse I'll go in but I'll mention it to my mw too, it might give her some ammunition to get me a scan :(


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin - I'm only saying to go in for your peace of mind... Not because I'm expecting the worst... Seriously, I say it because I was a mess when I had shooting pains etc. I couldn't have waited to find out for weeks. X


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - To be honest, I've barely noticed my CM this cycle. I had a few days of creamy, and then since then I haven't really noticed any at all. If I check internally it just looks a bit 'wet' but nothing distinguishable. I do hope your CM is a good sign. The throwing up definitely sounds like it! 

GRGirl - Haha Thank you! That's funny you yelled out loud. Did people look at you strangely? How was your appointment?

Munchkin - Cramps are totally normal!!!!! I remember when my co-worker got her BFP (she was one of those clueless girls who doesn't find out til 5 and a half weeks), she was complaining of cramps and kept saying, "I know I must not be pregnant, I have bad cramps and feel like AF is starting any minute" ... but sure enough, she was pregnant (around the same stage as you!) and she continued to complain of cramps for weeks. She's now 31 weeks and complaining constantly of back pain...and soon that will be you too! Have faith! :hugs:

Elizabean - Aww, than you! I am glad your consultation gave you great results although it is unfortunate they were so unprofessional. Can't wait to see a few of those delightful scan photos. Can't believe you're heading toward the 2nd trimester already as well! You and IAW are like my idols. ;) 



RachelLynda said:


> *LL* - Oh right! Hurry up and wake up! :haha: OH thinks I need to take some time out of BnB I woke up this morning and said 'Ooo my cycle buddy is testing today' the look on his face was priceless :') Why can't TTC just be simple for once :dohh:

I just saw this now because I was in such a hurry this morning, but that made me laugh! I tell my dh about my BnB friends too. I think he's gotten used to it.  

AFM - When I called my dr's office to confirm the pregnancy, I asked for a blood test instead of a urine test so I don't have to try to hold in my pee and go first thing in the morning. This way I'll find out what my hCG levels are, although she isn't doing any follow-up tests to see if they're doubling.

Something disconcerting about testing early is it's too early to have any major symptoms. I can't wait to start feeling sick to my stomach all the time! hahah. But I am feeling really hopeful today and have managed to avoid the worry. :happydance:


----------



## Elizabean

Linnypops said:


> Munchkin - I'm only saying to go in for your peace of mind... Not because I'm expecting the worst... Seriously, I say it because I was a mess when I had shooting pains etc. I couldn't have waited to find out for weeks. X

This is what I was trying to say too!

You are only going to drive yourself mad with worry. Best to see someone and put your mind at rest. I'm sure it is completely fine :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Munchkin - I know how scary cramping is, but im hoping everything is fine. Cramps are natures way of stretching everything out to have tje baby nice and comfy. I hope thats the case for you!

My doctor called back and confirmed that thebsoonest they can get me in for the re is mid February so I have to wait to go in. Sje also said to wait on the progesterone until ive seen the re. I dont know what to do because I could potentially have 2-3 mcs before I can get it if the issuebis progesterone. 

I just want a baby and all this potential for problems really makes me feel like a failed and broken woman.


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm very sorry you're feeling discouraged and frustrated about this possible progesterone issue, Jrepp. It is ridiculous that you should have to wait months to solve whatever's causing your miscarriages. Of course you don't want to lose another one! :hugs:


----------



## slg76

Jrepp-are you committed to seeing this particular doctor or could you find a new one? My OB and RE are at the University of Colorado at the Ann Schutz building in Aurora. They are both wonderful doctors.


----------



## Jrepp

slg76 said:


> Jrepp-are you committed to seeing this particular doctor or could you find a new one? My OB and RE are at the University of Colorado at the Ann Schutz building in Aurora. They are both wonderful doctors.

The re they got at Denver health is contracted from university hospital. Her name is Dr. Ross I think.


----------



## Jrepp

Dr roth I mean.


----------



## slg76

I have heard that name but haven't met her. I see Dr. Kondapalli. She is great. I'm pretty sure they work in the same office. I see her in her Stapleton office since they recently moved out of the hospital space. I wonder if you could get in sooner if you are willing to drive to a different office and/or see a different doctor? Worth asking....


----------



## celine

Jrepp that sucks! Feb? Thats way too far away :( can u not make s huge fuss about it?
Elizabean i look foreard to a few of your pics :)
Munchkin get your scan for peace of mind but for what its worth i had cramping at 6-7 weeks, i know cos hubby was away and i really with all my heart wanted to sneak in a scan, but then i didnt want to face my girlie getaway with bad news so i waited.


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp- as others have said that really sucks. For what it's worth you can increase your profesterone naturally, and whether you have a defect with it or not additional progesterone is known to do no harm to mother or baby... During placental phase the levels of progesterone are enormous anyway. I take vitamins and use a natural usp progesterone cream. Contrary to what people who take the suppositories/tablets think the amount of progesterone you actually get from the cream is quite high since the synthetic form doesn't absorb as easily (this is the stuff docs prescribe). I know not every woman is comfortable with self diagnosis and treatment without the supervision of a doctor, and that's really sensible... But I knew I wouldn't get any answers before my next pregnancy and after some research decided there was no harm in doing it myself whether my levels were normal or low. X


----------



## Munchkin30

I agree Jrepp. Do some research yourself so you're comfortable with it then if you're confident there are no down sides do it. When I've been ttc, despite no known fertility issues, I've done everything I can to help rather than waiting til there's a problem. I've had oh on all kinds of vits and supplements to help his swimmers, despite him never having a sperm test! Don't know if it helped but if rather that than wait. I don't know anything about progesterone though so do your research! :hugs:


----------



## RachelLynda

BFN :/ Not even a squinter guess it's sit and wait for AF time :/


----------



## Linnypops

Rachel - Crud! Will there at least be room for a cheeky one or two of these through the wait :wine: ?


----------



## RachelLynda

I'm going to test again on Sunday if she's a no show (Got to keep some hope right?) but if she does defiantly! x


----------



## Munchkin30

There's definitely still hope. How are you feeling?


----------



## RachelLynda

One side of me think AF is coming and I should just give up testing this cycle as it's not it but then the other side of me thinks I have symptoms and as my last BFP wasn't there until I was 6 weeks then I still have time. But I don't want to get my hopes up in case AF does come, after each BFN I just sit and cry :/ I think I'm not going to test until Sunday. I've written a list of my symptoms and any sane person would say I should have my BFP, I can't compare it by my last pregnancy as I didn't keep a tab on anything as I wasn't really TTC the only think I remember is by about 7 weeks my bbs hurt beyond belief :shrug:


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel- so sorry you got a BFN. That sounds promising that you didn't get a BFP last time til 6 weeks? There is still hope! But if not I hope you can enjoy some chocolate and wine. :)


----------



## Linnypops

Rachel - Ah wow, I didn't realise that - you may be one of those ladies who just doesn't get bfp's easily in urine tests ..Could you go to the docs and ask for a beta test if still no AF by sunday? Might be more accurate for you x


----------



## RachelLynda

My doctors not back till early/mid Dec so if no AF/BFP I'll be heading over to her anyway :) 
I want to test tomorrow but need to hold off as I hate seeing those BFN :( x


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies! I have been doing a ton of research on my own and I think im going to try the progesterone cream on my own anyway. Im somewhat reluctant to change things but if it gets me a baby then I dont mind. And worse case, my mom can use it for menopause lol.

Rachel - im sorry about your negative. My first miscarriage I didnt get a positive until 15dpo. You still have some time.


----------



## slg76

Hang in there, Rachel. Sounds like there is still plenty of time if you are one for late bfps.


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - Cool beans, there's plenty of good ones out there. Also, you can use supplements before O to increase it naturally. Bunch of links to studies here if you're interested:
https://sites.google.com/site/misca...sterone-research/how-to-increase-progesterone


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you. Ill check the links out when I get somewhere with internet today.


----------



## Munchkin30

My fab midwife just called me and she says she can get me in but we'll have to lie and say I've been bleeding! I've got a booking appointment 2 weeks today when I'll be 8+3 by lmp or 8+2 by ov date and she'll book me in ASAP after that. She would've booked me in sooner but I wanted it to be 8+ weeks so if all was ok I'd be more reassured long term. It could he all fine at this stage but there would still be a fair chance of stuff going wrong afterwards.


----------



## RachelLynda

I've been worrying though.. With my last pregnancy I got a 'late BFP' and it ended in MC and then Jrepp said her MC was a late BFP. So if I do get a late BFP I'd be worried it'll end badly :/

Yay for a nice Midwife! Are you feeling any better about it all today?


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin - I love it, a midwife who encourages you to fib :) Totally fair enough given the silly restrictions on reassurance scans. That's good, after 8 weeks you will feel much more reassured. The chances after that are incredibly low.


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin- I am so glad your midwife is willing to lie for you! An 8 week scan will be perfect. I do hope it gives you long term reassurance. 

Rachel- my sis-in-law tested with her last pregnancy when her AF was late and it was negative for some reason. She had to wait a few days and test again to get a positive. She had an extremely healthy pregnancy and didn't have a single thing to wrong. It can happen!!!


----------



## slg76

Munchkin-come to think of it I remember you saying that you had some spotting last week....right?? :winkwink:


----------



## Jrepp

Rachel - if it makes you feel better, my mom didnt get a positive test until 6 months with my sister


----------



## Elizabean

Jrepp said:


> Rachel - if it makes you feel better, my mom didnt get a positive test until 6 months with my sister

Wow!


----------



## penguin1

hi ladies, sorry ive been a no show on here. been super busy with work and mary kay. congrats literati on your bfp! hoping for a happy healthy 9 months! 
rachel, sorry for your bfn, its still early and everyone is different, not all late bfps end in m/cs. you just have to think positive! 
I saw a few posts about progestrone lotion, where can you get that? I spoke to my dr and he said that was one thing I could try to stop from getting af when I dont ovulate. just finished my 2nd af for the month, so now I wait for af next week and see if my cyst has resolved so I can go back on my meds again. hoping for a xmas bb at least.


----------



## Jrepp

You can buy it from Whole Foods or amazon.


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin- I sure hope your cyst has gone away so you can try again this next cycle! A Christmas BFP would be amazing.


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi everyone, remember me?! I've oved now so I'm passed the dangerous point where I'd be tempted to try so have allowed myself to venture back over here! I am feeling a whole load better now and I'm looking forward to having a relaxed Christmas without the stress of ttc. Only 2 more ovs to go till we can get back on the horse! Going for cd21 bloods next week and then will be referred to a specialist (who will hopefully redo the bloods seeing as they're being done way too late :haha: but what do GPs know!) Feeling positive about next year.

I haven't read back through everything but oh my god literati I'm so happy for you :happydance: huge congratulations on your bfp :hugs: hope you have a fantastically uneventful 9 months!

And congratulations on all the positive scans, what a change from a few months ago. Can't believe we have some rainbow babies in the second tri already :happydance:

Good luck to everyone trying this month, fingers crossed for an early Christmas present :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Welcome back Annie! So glad you're feeling better and calm and sounds like you're dealing with the ttc 'break' really well! It's been an eventful couple of weeks, can't believe it's only 3 weeks since my bfp. It feels like forever! Glad theyre doing bloods. Hopefully after the break it'll be much clearer what's going on, or your body will have had a nice break ready for your bfp! Xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin30 said:


> Welcome back Annie! So glad you're feeling better and calm and sounds like you're dealing with the ttc 'break' really well! It's been an eventful couple of weeks, can't believe it's only 3 weeks since my bfp. It feels like forever! Glad theyre doing bloods. Hopefully after the break it'll be much clearer what's going on, or your body will have had a nice break ready for your bfp! Xxx

I know it feels like way longer than 3 weeks! I am so much more chilled out, I'm just enjoying dd a lot more and keeping busy. I really don't want to try right now, it's been such a headfuck having the 3 losses I am so happy to just end this year with a big glass of champagne and start afresh next year :haha: 

It is so lovely to know that by the time I do get pregnant we will have some big rainbow bumps in here, it feels like there will be a happy ending for all of us eventually :hugs:


----------



## RachelLynda

Welcome back Annie - glad it's not been too hard on you! 

I've self diagnosed myself - I'm either getting the flu or I'm pregnant - I never get this hot. It's November, I'm in South West England, my OH was wearing a coat (he NEVER gets cold) and I was really contemplated undoing my coat. I'm hoping the latter but I can guarantee it's the prior :( No sign of AF yet but thinking back to all of my cycles since I came off the pill I have until the 5th to wait :coffee: I feel constantly sick so if I'm not pregnant I'm going to have to have a serious talk with my body about what it's doing :growlmad: 
Ooohh I can't remember if I mentioned it here - the tests I'm using are cheap ones I've never used so early (the only time I used them was to check my levels going down after my mc) and on them it says 'reads from the first day of your missed period. Can read from 25mIU and above' but isn't 25mIU for before your missed period? Anyway that's given me the extra boost not to test today as if I am it might not read it until tomorrow. Now do I cave and test tomorrow like the poas addict in me is saying or do I wait until Sunday so I'm possible 2 days late and gives AF to come if I am a few days off?
Sorry I'm rambling now :dohh:
Hope everyone's doing well today!


----------



## Munchkin30

Rachel that does sound promising and honestly if you've only used ICs. Particularly the same batch, I'd be trying a branded test in case they are duds. BUT in my first 2 cycles after my mc I felt more pregnant than I ever have (even now) and got my bfns. I was gutted because I was so convinced. I don't know if I was pregnant but it was chemical or my hormones were still wappy but I was convinced.

I really hope this is your bfp but if it's not you're not crazy. If I were you if be testing tomorrow but I am a Poas addict!


----------



## celine

Annie you should try garfies GP she (thinks she) knows everything ;)
I was thinking of you cos you are also one of our "oldies" im glad you are somrelaxed and enjoying your dd, a great physical and also a mental break xxx

I have to share but you know i mentioned a friend who lost her baby at 30 weeks when it was discovered she died in utero? She obviously isnt herlself :( she is a friend thru bnb so ive never met irl, anyway a mum at the school run the other day said to her "if its any consilation, three kids are a nightmare" i mean...surely burying your baby is worse? I felt so angry! 

Ive had scary thoughts now that this is so real like wth was a thinking etc, but the joy i felt seeing that hb....made everything right. I hate being pregnant, ive never been good at it, i feel like shit but i know losing a baby doesnt compare.


----------



## garfie

Anniebobs said:


> Munchkin30 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Annie! So glad you're feeling better and calm and sounds like you're dealing with the ttc 'break' really well! It's been an eventful couple of weeks, can't believe it's only 3 weeks since my bfp. It feels like forever! Glad theyre doing bloods. Hopefully after the break it'll be much clearer what's going on, or your body will have had a nice break ready for your bfp! Xxx
> 
> I know it feels like way longer than 3 weeks! I am so much more chilled out, I'm just enjoying dd a lot more and keeping busy. I really don't want to try right now, it's been such a headfuck having the 3 losses I am so happy to just end this year with a big glass of champagne and start afresh next year :haha:
> 
> It is so lovely to know that by the time I do get pregnant we will have some big rainbow bumps in here, it feels like there will be a happy ending for all of us eventually :hugs:Click to expand...

Annie - Like the way you're thinking - if I'm not pregnant this month I shall be having a glass for Celine/Munchkin/IAW/Eliz/LL and anyone else who can't drink by then - so I will be very drunk on New Year Hic!

Celine - My Doc is the best:haha: at least she has referred me for the abdo scan (on Monday) :wacko: so I will have to fit it around a meeting at my sons school and work quickly have the scan and then back to work:dohh: - I'm sorry about your friend who lost her baby - and also the woman on the school run how damn insensitive of her. I would say 3 may be hard but I wanna give it a go - I believe I will be good at it! then as I walk away I would probably say so shut the f'''' up! :winkwink:

Rachel - Hope you are getting a fever - Baby fever:happydance: I would try with a different type as well and the POAS addict in me says tomorrow :haha:

How are all the pregnant ladies doing:happydance:

AFM - I am also going to start my progesterone cream - as the one time I took it I got a BFP that cycle - co-incidence? remember though ladies if you are self medicating don't use it before ovulation as it will put your ovulation back and also the symptoms - sore boobs, headaches, bloatedness etc could just be the result of the progesterone and one more thing your temps may be a lot higher - so this makes everything unreliable in the tww just to add more confusion:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - People just don't think sometimes do they? Instead of sharing a real & painful moment with another person they'll sidestep it, which leads to agonisingly ridiculous observations like this. 

Annie - Hey love, nice to see you're all chilled out and looking forward to some champers and good times. x

Penguin - Hope your cyst buggers off! Is there anything you can do to speed that kind of thing up? x

Rachel - Crossing my fingers for a bfp for you! Yeah I agree, try something like a frer next time if ic's don't seem to be showing anything. I find them so much easier to interpret and earlier results too X


----------



## slg76

We had thanksgiving dinner yesterday at my sis in laws. A good friend (who is married into the same family as I am, so kind of my sister in law of sorts) was in the middle of her 3rd mc. :( They have all happened in just over a year. She has a 4 yo and really wants a second but she is 43? and her body just isn't cooperating.  My heart was breaking for her!! So sad. 
Anyhow, it reminded me of you ladies and how strong you are to go through such loss and keep trying.


----------



## Linnypops

Slg - That is awful, my heart goes out to her. There is still a lot of hope for women over 40, i've read a lot of inspiring stories but of course it's more difficult and it doesn't help anyone going through mc to hear it at that point.....I hope she recovers well x


----------



## garfie

Aw bless her - I can emphathise with her - I'm over 40 and it's a lot harder this time round even in my thirties it was a doddle compared to now:winkwink:

I am grateful for the two I have - and my eldest never ceases to amaze me - he has had lots of pens taken at school, well today he was at school and he just knew that this boy had taken his pen - how did he prove it (they all look alike to me:haha:) he recited the unique code to the teacher - he got his pen back hmmmm so even though he has autism and problems how clever was he - I couldn't have done that could you? - just thought I'd share:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GRGirl

Garfie- good on him! I can't remember stuff like that!

slg- How awful for her :( I know exactly what she's going through, I'm on 3 since July and it is SO hard :(

Rachel- I still have hope for you!

Penguin- hope your cyst goes away shortly :(

Jrepp and the rest of the "Progrsterone" peeps- add me to the list; I'll be starting it this cycle.

AFM- sorry I just popped on briefly guys; I was at my RE appt and saw LL got her + so had to jump on and say congrats- I literally yelled at my appt and when people gave me the side eye, said "My friend got her BFP!" Three ladies in the waiting room were like, "Awww good for her!" I didn't know how else to explain you LL; I figured they'd give me the side eye if I said internet friend :)

RE Appt went ok. She basically didn't have any answers for me. I have low protein S and am heterozygous for MTHFR a1298c, neither of which should cause MCs. But put all together, maybe there's an issue. So she said I'm starting progesterone this cycle after O, starting coQ10, and continuing high dose Folic Acid, B12, and my baby aspirin. Early next cycle I'll be going in for an HSG to check uterine lining and DF will probably at some point have a SA done. She wants to start with me, though, bc 3 early losses all before 6 weeks typically points to a lining or implantation issue? Clotting disorders cause MCs later on, like 6-9 weeks.

Also said my odds of a healthy THB are still 60-70% even after 3 MCs. I actually cried at those odds, bc they don't sound great :( But I'll take what I can get, right?

Working today and shopping online for Black Friday stuff. Only spent $33 thus far on 2 nail polishes and a purse. What I wanted to spend was about $300 worth until I realized I should save $ for all of the fertility treatment costs we're going to have :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi GR sounds like you're getting somewhere with the re at least. I know it sounds rubbish but my instinct is that you might have just had terrible, terrible luck and the next one might be the one that works. I don't know if this helps or not (don't hate me if it doesn't!) but my SIL had 7 early mc trying for her second. They'd stopped trying and a few years later they accidentally got pregnant and now have a beautiful 2 year old boy. She saw re's but no one seemed to find the problem. It was almost like her DS HAD to be born so the other mc had to happen?? It sounds awful but he's such a strong little character we couldn't imagine being without him! Although it's totally totally heartbreaking it may just be a case of keep trying and maybe just not do any early hpts (much easier said than done!) 
If I'm being insensitive just tell me but that's the way I see it xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - so great to hear from you again!!!!!!! I am glad you are out of the tempting period for this month and that you are enjoying the freedom to drink, etc. I just know your rainbow pregnancy will be very soon once you're back to TTC. 

GRgirl- sorry your RE appt didn't help much but at least you have a bit of a plan now. I am really hoping as well that these were just anomalies for you and your next baby will be totally healthy! 

I am glad you called me your friend. ;) we are friends - no one needs to know it's online! Haha

Garfie- that is so clever of your son! Autistic people are often extremely intelligent. :) 

Celine - how insensitive of that woman to tell your friend! People are so rude sometimes.


----------



## slg76

Garfie-how wonderful that you see your son's talents and not just his problems! Sounds like he was indeed being very clever. 

I've had several friend tell me that they aren't sorry about their miscarriages because it led them to having the specific children that they do. I don't think it helps any of us now but hope we can see it that way someday. 

How is this only CD4?? Really? I was so excited to ovulate that now the wait is seeming like forever.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - ugh, your TWW is taking forever for me too! I can imagine you are feeling pretty antsy by now! I do hope some good news is waiting for you in a week or so. ;)

It's rather dead in here today!!! I thought I'd have lots to catch up on after work but no such luck!


----------



## penguin1

Linnypops said:


> Celine - People just don't think sometimes do they? Instead of sharing a real & painful moment with another person they'll sidestep it, which leads to agonisingly ridiculous observations like this.
> 
> Annie - Hey love, nice to see you're all chilled out and looking forward to some champers and good times. x
> 
> Penguin - Hope your cyst buggers off! Is there anything you can do to speed that kind of thing up? x
> 
> Rachel - Crossing my fingers for a bfp for you! Yeah I agree, try something like a frer next time if ic's don't seem to be showing anything. I find them so much easier to interpret and earlier results too X

 super happy to see annie back in better spirits as well!
no, there is nothing to make it go away. the Dr says there is nothing to support that birth control will make the cyst go away faster and that ppl can still get pregnant while there is a cyst. as for me, I am still not/ and may never ovulate on my own. I should get my next af next week so back to the dr I go!


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry to pop in and run. We still dont have internet and wont until Tuesday now. I am beyond angry....cant keep up with b&b. 

Ill catch up when hubby isnt sitting next ti me. I think I may have ovulated yesterday, but dont know for certain. Took an opk at 10:30 and it was almost positive, and then negative at 10pm when I took it again. I know, not the optimal time but I had to squeeze it in while finishing moving. Temp jumped from 97.35 to 97.71 this morning so its possible.


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - Sounds like there's a good chance you ovulated. Good luck this month!!

Penguin - Glad to hear this cycle is soon coming to an end. I sure hope that cyst is all gone and you can try again!


----------



## Linnypops

Penguin - have they given a reason why you're not ov'ing in your own? How do they know this? Presumably it's not an issue with medication though? X

LL - hey lovely! How are you feeling? X

Grgirl - it's interesting your re's analysis of the reasons behind loss at different stages. I guess they know best however it sounds like 2 possible issues anyway which are treatable. Is it being treated with the aspirin? Also, the coq10 is that something the re suggested? I was taking in the early days but stopped when ran out x


----------



## Jrepp

Dint know if yesterdays was positive, but todays definitely is. I dont normally ovulate until cd 18-20 so cd 11 is a bit early for me.
 



Attached Files:







20131130_131159.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - oooo good news! X


----------



## slg76

go catch that egg Jepp!!


----------



## RachelLynda

Sorry I've been MIA christmas/wedding is taking over my life. So far 2 days late and a possible major squinter, by that I mean it depends how I move it in the light so I'm trying not to count it, I've been getting increasing sharp pains in my stomach :shrug: I thought AF showed up earlier and nearly burst into tears until I wiped and realised it hadnt. Still got the tingling down below which is a AF signal but that's been there for a few days so again :shrug: 

I'm on my phone at the moment so can't see anyones comments but hope everyones doing well :) x


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow rachel 2 days late?? How regular are you usually?


----------



## RachelLynda

Before the MC it was 28-30 days amd since the MC it's been 34 and 22/23 :dohh: I had bleeding/spotting and cramps at CD15ish when I was meant to ov for a 29 day cycle so I'm going off as it's the best I have as I wasn't temping or using OPK. I'm not going to count myself aa late late until after the 4th/5th as that would be the longest cycle I've ever had. I'm going to try hold off testing till the 4th if I can make it. I might get some better tests today and use one on the 4th and leave the other one for the next week. If in 2 weeks I still have no AF and no BFP I'll go to the doctors as she'll be back by then :) x


----------



## Munchkin30

2 weeks with no BFP or AF?? i'd go crackers! But if you do have a history of later BFP's you're still definitely in it!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well i'm 7 weeks tomorrow and the 8 week scan is now looming :( I think i've been a bit in denial so far and enjoying my state of blissful ignorance. I've not really been that scared of a normal miscarriage with cramping and blood after my last mc which was a MMC at 12 weeks. But now the 8 week scan is looming i'm going to have to face reality and my little bubble could be burst :(

My best friend visited from Australia when i had my 12 week scan last time, and she's back when my 8 week scan happens this time and i'm just terrified it's a bad omen.

I need some encouraging words ladies xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin- Your scan is going to go so well this time! This is a different pregnancy and there is no (logical) reason that an MMC would happen again. :hugs: I totally understand your paranoia about the circumstances being the same such as when your friend is visiting again. 

This BFP has felt awfully déjà vu for me. Both times I got my BFP on the 27th of the month. Then last time on the 15th of the month I had a birthday celebration with my best friend but I ended up in the ER with bleeding and finding out I was miscarrying that night. This time I have my Christmas celebration with my best friend on the 14th of dec so basically the exact same time. I feel perfectly convinced that the exact same disaster is destined to happen. :( not to mention, my last week of holidays was scheduled for when I was 6-7 weeks preg last time and I ended up miscarrying the very first day. I haven't taken holidays since then but now I have holidays booked from when I am 7-8 weeks. It is just so hard to shake the feeling that all the same things are going to happen. :( 

So basically I know how easy it is to feel paranoid about these things, but I truly believe your baby is Going to be healthy and strong in there at your scan and you will receive all the reassurance you need! :hugs:

Rachel - 2 days late and a squinter? Sounds very promising to me! I hope you get a clearer line in a day or two! Good luck!


----------



## Linnypops

Rachel - Ugh, irregular cycles are the pits. I sometimes had 33 day ones - sporadically out of the blue and it'd send me into a bit of a spiral of despair (when i didn't want to get pregnant :))...Hopefully it'll turn into a shiny pink line in a couple of days!

Munchkin & LL - I think superstition must be really common in pregs after mc, certainly for me it is bad as well. Just a bad vibe and not liking certain dates or situations. I just said on a different board that 2 friends in work had guessed i was pregnant, and rather than have them openly guessing I confirmed it and asked them to keep quiet. I couldn't shake the feeling after that i'd jinxed it. There's no rhyme or reason to it. I think though, as we get past the worst of our fears and different milestones it'll ease up...just gotta keep slogging through each day with chins up. Munchkin, I strongly believe your scan will be perfect X

How's everyone else? Celine, you've been awol!

Afm - because i've had pretty regular scans because of pain and spotting and now i have none lined up i feel more insecure...I should feel better without pain or bleeding. But you know how it is - irrational! I'm also being 'doppler-interrupted'...I knew it would happen tbh. If DF senses i'm doing anything out of nerves or whatever he thinks it's better to talk about it, maybe speak to a professional, rather than poas or whip out the electronics. It's very sensible and sane approach and I agree with it in some respects, but it also makes sense to me to get reassurance from all sources. Also, we have had a raging argument today (about nothing and everything) so he's off out for a walk and i'm home working. Sigh....not an easy day all in all. I hope all your sundays are going better! X


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - That is understandable that your husband feels that way, but at the same time it makes total sense that you would want some physical reassurance through the doppler, POASing, etc. I think it would be too early for you to hear the heartbeat on the doppler yet anyway, though. I am sorry you're feeling insecure and worried but as you said it should be such a good sign that you're not bleeding anymore and you've had multiple good signs. Hang in there! And even though I am feeling superstitious, I actually don't believe in superstition at all, so I really don't think you could have jinxed it by telling your co-workers (although the same thing happened to me last time, and look what happened *sigh*). But your pregnancy outcome is NOT influenced by things you say or dates on the calendar. Your body is working hard to keep that baby supplied with everything he/she needs to grow and develop, so just trust in that.

I am feeling down these days. I don't have any obvious symptoms. I'm so disappointed that my boobs don't hurt yet. I just want to have every symptom in the book so I can feel more reassured. I am not really worrying or stressing much, but I more just have a distrust that anything could really go well this time. In my mind, I feel like I only have about a 25% chance of actually having a baby this summer... but I wish I could remind myself that statistically I actually have about an 80% chance. But I just can't shake what happened last time from my mind. :(


----------



## Jrepp

Munchkin - its only natural to be worried that something may not be righy, especially after such a heartbreaking tragedy. I have every hope for ypu that you are going to see a happy healthy little baby in there.

Linny- I understand how you must be feeling. You were so freaked out when you spotted, that now you just want to make sure the little guy or girl is ok. Just remember, you are doing everything you can to make sure yoh both are happy....now its up to nature. 

Ll- What all symptoms do you have? I dont know if it will help, but when my sister was pregnant with my nephew, she was virtually symptom free. No nausea, breast paon, heartburn....nothing. He is now almost 3 and the cutest terror ever.

Afm: tried to ge5 hubby to date last night after a really good baby making session yesterday morning. He wouldnt really go for it. Said I was really working him. I'm going to trt again today. Temp still at 97.74 so perhaps I already od and dont need to do the extra bd.

I got the progesterone crean yesterday, but I dont know if I want to use it.


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Yep having thought I was quit a rational person most of my life i seem to be pretty swayed by irrational fears right now. I guess i don't believe the superstition either, it just seems to have a very strong feeling attached to it. 

RE: the symptoms, I understand the need for some feedback or reassurance in some form especially after mc but symptoms aren't really any guarantee of the health of a pregnancy. I had very sore boobs last time from well before bfp but it ended badly anyway. The one thing I would suggest which may help you before a scan is a beta hcg....I know people have very mixed feelings about these, and i can understand why but it might be helpful to have some kind of quantitve reassurance about progress in lieu of early symptoms. Or else, I guess yes, have faith. The odds are on your side X


----------



## boodley

Hey ladies,

hope all are well and having a good Sunday. 

Hugs to those of you stressing out - we really do put ourselves through so much! We stress out trying to get those BFPs then stress out when we have them. I think being worried is totally undestandable - we've all had bad experiences. But there's no reason for any of you to think things are going wrong at this point. If people willing you well makes any difference, you have all of us ladies on here behind you. Hopefully, in a few weeks time when you get to a safer place in all your pregnancies, those worries will lift and you can relax a bit more. 

Rachel - hope this is good news on its way to you! Good luck for your next test!! 

AFM: *think* I'm 3dpo today. I've made a bit of a mess of temping the last few days, coz I was away with DH for a couple of nights, but going by CM and OPKs, I think that's where I am.......fingers crossed!!! JRepp - we'll be about the same stage in the TWW so? I know what I'd like for Christmas......! 

Love to all

Bxx


----------



## slg76

Sending everybody a big hug today; sounds like we all need it! :hugs:

Boodley and Jrepp, I am 4 or 5 DPO so I will be right with you in the wait this month.


----------



## boodley

Good stuff slg - Maybe we'll have our own 'three items of good news' day soon!


----------



## Jrepp

:wine: here's to hoping


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp- that is good to know. My only major symptom so far is being very tired. I've had a few short moments of nausea/gagging but they disappear right away And I feel totally normal the rest of the time. I just wish my boobs would hurt already! :p but good to know that other people don't even get sore boobs and still have healthy children. 
I hope you got enough BDing before ov! 

Boodley and slg - enjoy the TWW! Good luck! 

Linny - yeah, I originally thought I'd want to get my hCG checked to offer some
Reassurance but now I am feeling more like munchkin in that I just want to remain 'blissfully' ignorant as long as possible.

I had a tough morning and felt very very anxious thinking about this pregnancy ending... But am going to try to distract myself for the rest of the day.


----------



## boodley

Awww, L.L. - <<hugs>> Keep the spirits up, it's so early yet, you wouldn't expect much more than tirdness now. One day at a time....... xx


----------



## RachelLynda

*Munchkin *- 2 weeks would make me about 6 weeks and so will I - I said no testing until the 4th and today I've now decided I will test tomorrow as HCG is meant to double every 2 days or so, so if I have a BFN it might get my hopes down (it's beyond high at the moment :dohh: ) but I also might be able to see something even if it's not a blaring BFP. Well that's what I'm saying anyway :haha: Is your scan at exactly 8 weeks? And you've just got to remember every pregnancy is different - My MIL had 2 m/cs in between OH and his older brother and my OH is perfectly fine (well.. :haha: ) I understand your worry and it's normal but you've managed to have a healthy pregnancy so you know your body can do it, it just wasn't the right time last time for baby 2 to be born, baby 3 is a different pregnancy and you have as much chance for it to be a take home baby as any 'normal' pregnancy. 

*LL* - I keep looking at it and thinking 'well it's got a bit darker' I try not to look at it as I know it's waaaaay past the 5 minute mark but I can't help it :blush: It was there within the 5 minute mark to start with it's just gotten darker now it's fully dried :)
'Post hoc ergo propter hoc' - after this therefore because of this. Just because it happened at that time doesn't mean it happened because of that - just remember like I said to Munchkin - It's a different pregnancy and even if everything was exactly the same (Time wise, symptom wise etc) it doesn't mean the pregnancy won't end up as a crying, pooping, eating bundle of joy :haha:

*Linny* - I had regular cycles as I was on the pill then luckily when I stopped my periods were near enough like a dream - 29 days except the odd time I had a 31 day cycle but I put that down the stress and the next time it was long was my pregnancy. I'm hoping after this pregnancy (positive thinking ;) ) I'll get back to a normal cycle :) 
Have you used the doppler yet? I thought you could only hear at 12 weeks +? Or is it all dependent on the women/baby? Hope you and DH are okay now :( I had an argument with OH today was over the most stupid thing - he was taking too long on the toilet and I needed a wee so started shouting at him for not thinking about me and then burst into tears :rofl: 

*Boodley* - Thank you! Hope the next week and a bit goes fast and there's good news at the end! 

*AFM* - Waiting to test again. Bbs are on and off sore but nothing my bra doesn't cause haha. I get worn out so quickly now, earlier I stood up walked from the bed to my table (about 5 steps) picked up something came back and I felt as if I'd just walked a flight of stairs in 5 seconds.. Or I could just be incredible unfit :haha: today I had my first ever acid re flux(that I can remember) so that was strange. My sharp pains have gone and I get the odd twinge but that's it. My bloat is still there and I now have a constant bump unless I've just woken up but the moment I eat even a bite of food it looks like I'm 5 months - it's annoying to say the least BUT last pregnancy my bloat was so bad some women in Boots asked me how long I had left (She had no idea I was pregnant) I said 'erm.. I'm only 10ish weeks' and she said 'Oh I thought you were about 6-7' yeah.. nope.. I just bloat out like a whale :growlmad: So yeah.. symptom spotting is being kept to a minimum.. :rofl:

It's been a bit quiet here, hope everyone's okay!


----------



## celine

Hi all yes sorry ive been quiet but quietly lurking! Racheal im so hoping for you hn xxx
Jrepp hope ur hubby gives in xxx but according to my dates i must of o-ed two days after my faint pos opk so you never know, as long as there they some of his guys ready n waiting ;)

Ll & munchkin i will be so glad when this yucky first tri is over. I have seen my baby with a hb and i still know im not out of thr woods...will i ever be? Fear at every pain and cramp is normal. Fear when you tell ppl (ahem linny) is also so normal. I lied in church today but i couldnt tell the truth..even today i was wearng TMI turquoise knickers so when i went to the loo i wasnt sure if it was just cm or blood in my knickers..for real i panicked. I dont think the panick will ever go away. Maybe after the 12 week scan? Or the 20? I just dont know.

At church i taught two year olds with an acquaintance (hence flat out lying when she asked if we would have #3 i said i dont think so..and i felt so bad saying it) when i asked her back as she has a ds age 2,5 she said they had been trying since march and nothing :( she says you know some ppl get preg in a blink. I felt so bad for her..and it got me thinking about when i said to dh if we want number three we better start soon cos if it takes 5-6 months we could end up with a edd of 2July. (I literally said that date) and now im edd 3 July! And i no longer think its a crappy date at all.

So mixed emotions...i will call to book my 12 week scan tomorrow, ive always had them within a week of christmastime :) so hope it will be good! Im feeling like rubbish in the morningsa nd cant seem to stop eating high carbs :( and cola! Like i hate fizzy drinks and never drink them but its the only thing i want to drink..urgh..but on the bright side i have a bump (its full of bread tho haha)


----------



## Jrepp

RachelLynda said:


> *Munchkin *- 2 weeks would make me about 6 weeks and so will I - I said no testing until the 4th and today I've now decided I will test tomorrow as HCG is meant to double every 2 days or so, so if I have a BFN it might get my hopes down (it's beyond high at the moment :dohh: ) but I also might be able to see something even if it's not a blaring BFP. Well that's what I'm saying anyway :haha: Is your scan at exactly 8 weeks? And you've just got to remember every pregnancy is different - My MIL had 2 m/cs in between OH and his older brother and my OH is perfectly fine (well.. :haha: ) I understand your worry and it's normal but you've managed to have a healthy pregnancy so you know your body can do it, it just wasn't the right time last time for baby 2 to be born, baby 3 is a different pregnancy and you have as much chance for it to be a take home baby as any 'normal' pregnancy.
> 
> *LL* - I keep looking at it and thinking 'well it's got a bit darker' I try not to look at it as I know it's waaaaay past the 5 minute mark but I can't help it :blush: It was there within the 5 minute mark to start with it's just gotten darker now it's fully dried :)
> 'Post hoc ergo propter hoc' - after this therefore because of this. Just because it happened at that time doesn't mean it happened because of that - just remember like I said to Munchkin - It's a different pregnancy and even if everything was exactly the same (Time wise, symptom wise etc) it doesn't mean the pregnancy won't end up as a crying, pooping, eating bundle of joy :haha:
> 
> *Linny* - I had regular cycles as I was on the pill then luckily when I stopped my periods were near enough like a dream - 29 days except the odd time I had a 31 day cycle but I put that down the stress and the next time it was long was my pregnancy. I'm hoping after this pregnancy (positive thinking ;) ) I'll get back to a normal cycle :)
> Have you used the doppler yet? I thought you could only hear at 12 weeks +? Or is it all dependent on the women/baby? Hope you and DH are okay now :( I had an argument with OH today was over the most stupid thing - he was taking too long on the toilet and I needed a wee so started shouting at him for not thinking about me and then burst into tears :rofl:
> 
> *Boodley* - Thank you! Hope the next week and a bit goes fast and there's good news at the end!
> 
> *AFM* - Waiting to test again. Bbs are on and off sore but nothing my bra doesn't cause haha. I get worn out so quickly now, earlier I stood up walked from the bed to my table (about 5 steps) picked up something came back and I felt as if I'd just walked a flight of stairs in 5 seconds.. Or I could just be incredible unfit :haha: today I had my first ever acid re flux(that I can remember) so that was strange. My sharp pains have gone and I get the odd twinge but that's it. My bloat is still there and I now have a constant bump unless I've just woken up but the moment I eat even a bite of food it looks like I'm 5 months - it's annoying to say the least BUT last pregnancy my bloat was so bad some women in Boots asked me how long I had left (She had no idea I was pregnant) I said 'erm.. I'm only 10ish weeks' and she said 'Oh I thought you were about 6-7' yeah.. nope.. I just bloat out like a whale :growlmad: So yeah.. symptom spotting is being kept to a minimum.. :rofl:
> 
> It's been a bit quiet here, hope everyone's okay!

Sounds promising!



celine said:


> Hi all yes sorry ive been quiet but quietly lurking! Racheal im so hoping for you hn xxx
> Jrepp hope ur hubby gives in xxx but according to my dates i must of o-ed two days after my faint pos opk so you never know, as long as there they some of his guys ready n waiting ;)
> 
> Ll & munchkin i will be so glad when this yucky first tri is over. I have seen my baby with a hb and i still know im not out of thr woods...will i ever be? Fear at every pain and cramp is normal. Fear when you tell ppl (ahem linny) is also so normal. I lied in church today but i couldnt tell the truth..even today i was wearng TMI turquoise knickers so when i went to the loo i wasnt sure if it was just cm or blood in my knickers..for real i panicked. I dont think the panick will ever go away. Maybe after the 12 week scan? Or the 20? I just dont know.
> 
> At church i taught two year olds with an acquaintance (hence flat out lying when she asked if we would have #3 i said i dont think so..and i felt so bad saying it) when i asked her back as she has a ds age 2,5 she said they had been trying since march and nothing :( she says you know some ppl get preg in a blink. I felt so bad for her..and it got me thinking about when i said to dh if we want number three we better start soon cos if it takes 5-6 months we could end up with a edd of 2July. (I literally said that date) and now im edd 3 July! And i no longer think its a crappy date at all.
> 
> So mixed emotions...i will call to book my 12 week scan tomorrow, ive always had them within a week of christmastime :) so hope it will be good! Im feeling like rubbish in the morningsa nd cant seem to stop eating high carbs :( and cola! Like i hate fizzy drinks and never drink them but its the only thing i want to drink..urgh..but on the bright side i have a bump (its full of bread tho haha)

We managed to :sex: Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday night and Saturday morning. I got a definite positive opk Saturday and another one today. Its a bit confusing because my temps increased from 97.35 to 97.71 yesterday and 97.71 to 97.75 today, so my opk shouldnt have been positive if i od yesterday. Im going to try to get hubby to have some baby making fun during half time of the football game, but I think I might have ovulated a little bit ago because my back and right hip are killing me.


----------



## penguin1

Linnypops said:


> Penguin - have they given a reason why you're not ov'ing in your own? How do they know this? Presumably it's not an issue with medication though? X
> 
> LL - hey lovely! How are you feeling? X
> 
> Grgirl - it's interesting your re's analysis of the reasons behind loss at different stages. I guess they know best however it sounds like 2 possible issues anyway which are treatable. Is it being treated with the aspirin? Also, the coq10 is that something the re suggested? I was taking in the early days but stopped when ran out x

 hey linny! I am getting my period every 2wks so it's called anovulation. no reason dunno if the meds caused it or what. only thing I can do is progestrone to help keep the uterine lining intact when I don't ovulate. otherwise an iud to prevent the bleeding. and for now just meds to ovulate.... until further notice...


----------



## Jrepp

Have yoy seen the information about progesterone to suppress ovulation for a few months and then stopping the progesterone to bring on ovulation? I read that it has helped women with anovulatory cycles regulate.


----------



## RachelLynda

Woke up to pink/brown spotting today.. Guess it's onto a December cycle :cry: :cry: :/


----------



## celine

Oh Racheal :( im so sorry


----------



## Jrepp

Temp increased to 97.86 today, so definitely ovulated yesterday. Ovufriend put tentative crosshairs at 3dpo, but I have a feeling that will be changing in the next few days. In the mean time, I have to go back to work today, and I'm NOT looking forward to it.


----------



## Munchkin30

So sorry Rachael. Are you sure it's not ib? X


----------



## garfie

Rachel - are you still spotting or has it turned into AF - hoping it's IB for you:hugs:

JR - You seem like you have all your bases covered and everyone elses:haha: good luck in the TWW hun

Penguin - I presume they have done a CD21 test to check for O - have they also done CD1-3 test to check for health of the eggs? - why can't our bodies just behave:growlmad:

Celine - Ah that's why it's called your bread basket - it's full of bread :haha:

Love to every one else:hugs:

So I've been for my scan - in and out she started of abdominally but said she couldn't see my right ovary/tube.

She then did a transvaginal one and said hmmm that's a little bit clearer - I will send the results to your doctor you should hear in about 2-3 weeks:dohh: haven't we got Christmas in between again?

So whilst I am not worried at my scan - I don't think it went as well as I hoped I do have endo so that's maybe attacked my Ovary/tube:wacko:

So for now I'm trying to carry on regardless - will try and seduce hubby again this evening as I appear to have lots of EWCM (I'm sure it's not the gel) but still a barely there OPK:wacko: 

I'm hoping I can do better than the last few nights - he just hasn't been interested and then the cheeky twat (excuse my French!) said what's the point it won't work anyway - hmmmm nothing like giving up fella - I still want SEX even if its not for baby making:growlmad: - I'm at my peak young man and a woman has needs:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## slg76

I can't imagine having to wait as long as some of you ladies do for appointments and test results. How frustrating!! I feel so lucky that I have the medical system that I do. 

Rachel, sorry about AF. It sounded so good for you this month :(


----------



## Munchkin30

sig that's interesting cos i always feel super lucky we get everything for free here! I look at some of the US ladies who are paying thousands of dollars for delivery and scans and stuff and think blimey i'd never manage that! But yes the downside it we don't seem to be offered the same sort of scans and services, and we have to wait for all of it!


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - Congrats on 7 weeks - I love seeing those fruits change:happydance:

I think I have got to the point hun where if someone said give me £4,000 and I would guarantee you a baby - I would save like crazy.:winkwink:

I also feel sorry that our sisters have to pay lots of dollars for everything, there again over our life time we have paid for the NHS (well most of us have):winkwink:

Does it mean because you are paying for it - you can have any test you want in America :happydance: - here they only do the basics:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks garfie, and yes I'd sell my soul for a healthy thb!


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - sorry about the spotting. I do hope it is just Ib. 

Garfie - sorry your scan didn't sound promising. It sucks to wait for results. I hope your DH is willing to BD soon.


----------



## RachelLynda

Quick one in passing, it's lighter than a period but red now and I've been getting period pains and I think it's picking up so guessing it's AF. I'm now wondering what the squinter was about maybe an evap :wacko:


----------



## GRGirl

Celine- breadbasket made me laugh

Rachel- I had my fx for you :(

Jeep- fx for you too; hope this TWW flies by for you!

AFM- been fighting the worst flu virus ever :( Randomly took an OPK yesterday for no reason and it was +? Ones today look a hair lighter to where I think they're - but not totally sure. Judging by the eggwhite and pain in my right ovary area I think I'm Oing today, cd 13. Never has happened this early since I've been paying attention, so I don't hold out hope for this cycle. We BDed cd 8&9 (too early) and I forced myself to last night even though I felt terrible. Now OH is feeling awful today so I know he won't want to tonight :( not good odds with just one good BD, but guess I just wait. Went and had more blood drawn today to test thyroid and a couple other blood clotting issues. I'm starting to feel like a pincushion :(

Hope everyone's well; I'm going back to nap on the couch now :(


----------



## Jrepp

Have you ladies heard about glow? They have a program where you pay $50 a month and if you don't get pregnant in a year, they pay for infertility diagnosis and treatment?


----------



## Linnypops

Penguin - that sucks, good that they can do something about it though....yep, the progesterone suppression of ov seems to have some good reviews about the place for getting regular cycles back on track. Hope it all works out whichever way xx

Rachel - sorry to hear that, was hoping it was IB ... Could still be no? Or did you test again ? X

Grgirl - sorry to hear about the flu! Weird ov would come earlier when I'll...you know what they say though it only takes one bd...certainly we were all traumatised by that message at 16! Wishing you luck and vitamin c x

Afm. Spotting light pink again. Argh. Scan tomorrow. Some of the girls have heard this about 3 times in diff threads! Sorry girls. Df wants me to go talk to a counsellor after scAn to help with my anxiety...cinsidering it. Love to ya'll! Xxx


----------



## arabelle

Hi ladies! I'm back from vacation! You've been busy! I will attempt to catch up...comments go back 10 days :)

GRGirl- I know it's frustrating to have tests that don't give answers, and "bad luck" is the world's crappiest explanation, but try to think of it as better than having something really wrong that is tough to fix. If it was truly just bad luck, then hopefully a successfull pregnancy is just around the corner!

Slg - I hope your daughter is sleeping! It must be tough to think you're past the sleepless night phase and have it return!

You're moving up in the tww, when are you testing??

Munchkin - I'm sorry you're feeling so terrified. I don't know how any of us are going to manage to be relaxed and pregnant. I fear that went out the window with the first loss. If I ever manage to get pregnant again, I will be focusing on a lot of positive affirmations, I don't know what else I can do.

Google the Motherisk website. They have great, current research on a lot of drugs. It's really helpful. I find the taking nothing is best attitude really not helpful. If you aren't sleeping or are feeling awful, that's not good for you and therefore not good for baby. There are safe choices! 

Garfie - So sorry AF found you :( I hope you ov soon and can have a holiday bfp :) I think it's tough for men to understand how consuming ttc is for us. Sending lots of baby dust your way!

Linnypops- Wonderful news about your scan! Congratulations!

IAW - Wonderful news about your scan! Enjoy sharing your news!

Jalanis - Welcome here, although I'm sorry you find yourself here :( It's tough to be surrounded by babies and pregnancies and announcements all the time. It's been getting me down lately too. 

Rachel - You get AF dreams?! That's cruel! I'm sorry if AF has found you :(

LL - YAY!! Congratulations!!

Kittycat - Sorry for your losses :(

Annie - Hi! Glad a break has been good for you!

Boodley - Welcome to the tww! I'm only a couple days behind you :)

AFM - I had a nearly positive opk Saturday and a definitely positive opk yesterday, so I think an eggy is on it's way out. Cramping and lower back achy today...on both sides. No idea how you ladies can tell which side you're ovulating from, maybe both ovaries are trying to release eggs?!

A week on the beach was exactly what I needed. No temping, so I won't have much of a chart this month. I think I will temp for a few days to confirm ov, but then I'm not sure I will continue, trying to reduce stress! 

First thing I saw on fb when I got back were two friends announcing pregnancies in the same week as my first due date :( Trying hard not to focus on being thrown back into seeing all the bellies and babies around me. It was so nice to be unplugged, I guess I could just stay off fb.


----------



## slg76

Yes, our health care is certainly more expensive. I pay about $450 a month for medical insurance for me, hubby and dd!! This was much lower (about 300?) until about two years ago when the whole ObamaCare situation started to go into effect. But, when I go to the doctor it is only $20-30 per visit and I can usually find a doctor to do whatever test I want. We are in the middle of huge changes to our health care system in the states and it's hard to say what it will look like in a couple more years.

Rachel-sorry AF is starting up. Frustrating!

GRGirl-so sorry you are so sick. I think 1BD is plenty. Men have a whole heck of a lot of sperm in only one go!

I have heard of several programs in the states that have a "baby guarantee" in that if you don't get pregnant they refund a lot of the cost of treatment. 

I'm doing fine. Just waiting for something to happen. Way too early to test and can't even be sure that I ovulated.


----------



## RachelLynda

I've read everything but I'm so tired I'm going to wait till tomorrow to reply as it's quite a lot. 
I'm not holding out hope that it's IB but I've got a plan! I'm going to see what happens, if it calms down and stops I'll retest the day when there's nothing. If it carries on and turns to full blown AF I'm going to drown my sorrows in my tea and chocolate club again :) 'AF' is red but light red if that makes sense and it seems quite.. watery? and so far I have no red on my pad just when I wipe.
Someone mentioned AF dreams.. Yep. I love the BFP dreams as it means I'm pregnant but I've never had an AF dream so early it's normally AF dream.. within the next 2 days I get AF this time it was a good week or so. It's good in a way as I know AF is soon but still sucks when I want that BFP dream :( I'm sorry if I missed out what someone's said. I'm off to bed now.. Niiight girls! xx


----------



## boodley

Rachel - glad you've got a plan! I hope things ease off and you get to put it into place. 

Linny - sorry to hear you're spotting again, but hoping the scan tomorrow reassures you. 

Penguin - bleeding every two weeks? You poor thing! Hope it resolves quickly. 

GR - you've been so unwell! It takes dedication to get a BD in there when you feel like that. Hope it does the business for ya. 

Garfie - here's hoping the scan gives you some useful info. And if you include this week, three weeks is before Christmas.....hopefully they'll fit you in. 

For all my TWW buddies - bored much??? I hate this time sitting around! I never get symptoms in the TWW, so I've nothing to spot. Aargh!! When are you ladies thinking of testing?


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - So weird about your very light bleeding. I like your plan, though. It sounds solid. If you are out, nothing like chocolate to drown your sorrows...and how great would it be to get a BFP at Christmas time!?

GRGirl - Wow, so sorry you're suffering from the flu! That sounds brutal. Don't count yourself out just because you Oed early. I Oed earlier than usual the first time I got my BFP (cd 12 or possibly even cd 11). And BDing the night before sounds like excellent timing, even if it was only one time. I was feeling really down on my timing this cycle, and I still managed to get a BFP, whereas other times I've had perfect timing and AF showed up. So you never know! Sorry you're having to get so much blood work. I know that's no fun. :( Enjoy your nap and I hope you're back to full health very soon. :hugs:

Linny - So sorry you're having a bit of spotting again. That is so scary and I can only imagine your anxiety. Was your scan for tomorrow already booked, or were they able to get you in that quickly? I hope your scan gives you all the reassurance you need. :hugs: I know it's so hard to convince yourself, but so many women have bleeding and still go on to have a healthy baby. That sounds like not a bad idea about seeing a counselor. It's no fun dealing with so much anxiety all the time, and you shouldn't have to suffer through it alone. 

Arabelle - So sorry to hear you're feeling really down lately. I know how hard it is seeing baby bumps and cute newborns everywhere. :hugs: Sometimes it is better to unplug for a while to avoid upsetting yourself.

That's exciting that ovulation is either happened or already over!! Into the TWW you go! :happydance: Lots of people can't tell which side they ovulate from. I'm sure I am just a weirdo.  I'm glad you enjoyed your week on the beach and I hope you get your rainbow BFP soon! 

Slg - What does your medical insurance cover? Do you have to pay for all your tests/ ultrasounds fully yourself even though you have insurance? Or does it cover that? I do hope you ovulated on your own this month. The TWW is tough but I hope it goes by quickly for you! 

Boodley - Welcome to the TWW! Sorry you have no symptoms to spot but at least you won't drive yourself as crazy that way. I do hope it's your BFP month! Every one of you TTC ladies deserves your BFP ASAP!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Im not sure when ill test. 14 days is the 15th, but I have an average luteal phase of 13 days so maybe test early. 

I have been noticing since my mc that my right hip where I presume my ovary is, is painful. It feels like a pulled muscle but I know I didnt pull it. Have you experienced anything like that?


----------



## slg76

boodley: YES, BORED!! :coffee: I took an HPT today (just a cheapie strip) just for kicks. There really wasn't any way it was going to be positive. I was tired and had a little headache today so hubby asked if I was pregnant. That's cause enough to test, right??? :haha:

Rachel: I think your plan sounds just right. Is this a normal way for AF to start for you? Doesn't sound like it. Sounds like you are only spotting. 

LL: I have to pay a fee everytime I see a dr. (about $25) but insurance covers most tests/ultrasounds from there. The insurance company decides what they think is "medically necessary" and that's what they cover. We have a list of what is covered and what is not. Most prenatal care is free. I do extra testing to monitor my breasts since the cancer and that isn't covered :nope: I can get a mammogram every year for free but my breast tissue is so dense that I really need an MRI every year and that costs me about $900. A small fortune given our income. 

Hooray for sore boobies!!! You can just keep pinching them if you really want them to be sore :haha: I absolutely understand why you want to feel symptoms but I'm glad you know in your head that you are still early on for that. I'm sending all my healthy baby vibes to you today :friends: I think you and baby are going to be just fine. 

GRGirl: why do you think an early O is a problem? Just because you didn't BD enough? You get extra credit for BD when sick :thumbup: We have certainly have had some less-than-sexy sex since ttc. 

Arabelle: :hi: welcome back. Jealous that you got to spend so much time at the beach! Looks like you are in our tww club. Many of us are close in our cycle this month. 

Hubby, Emily, and I just took a drive around the neighborhood to look at all the Christmas lights. Pretty impressive displays considering Christmas is still three weeks away. :xmas9:
Emily has decided that she doesn't want Santa in our house so he should just leave her presents on the porch. lol. :xmas6:
We are expecting snow tomorrow and I think most of the week which I like. :xmas8:
And that's enough playing with the smilies for me. Told you I was bored. :xmas13:


----------



## boodley

Slg - Love it!! Both the early testing and the festive smilies :) gave me a good laugh!


----------



## arabelle

Rachel - we need an update! Has the spotting stopped? I hope it's some late IB and not the witch.

Slg- I too like your festive message! I can't believe you have to pay for an mri, when it's clearly necessary for you.

Boodley - I'm not sure which is worse, no symptoms, or symptoms to obsess over?!

AFM - Temp jumped this morning, hopefully confirming ov. Opk was less dark yesterday as well. So I think that means I ov yesterday, and I'm 1 dpo! Hello tww! I haven't ov on cd 14 for a very long time. Leads a person to believe that having less stress can play a large role.

There was lots of :sex: while away...:blush: took a day off on return (was worried about :spermy: quality), and then bd Sunday and Monday, so hopefully lots of opportunities to catch an egg!

I can feel the symptom spotting on its way...we've planned lots of outings to see holiday displays :xmas9: hopefully that will help pass the time, and keep me from prematurely poas! I only have a few tests left, need to go count, I'm thinking 3 cheapo strips, 1 clearblue, 1 frer. Obviously not enough to allow for obsessive testing, but not wanting to order more as they are so expensive! Planning a few cooking and sewing projects to bide the time as well.

I think we're due for a new list with so many in the tww. If you message me I'll put one together...help keep me busy! (If that's ok with you Munchkin, if you want to do it, I won't step on your toes!)


----------



## garfie

Arabelle - Is your list just for those in the TWW:cry: I'm not there yet but hoping to be soon - unless of course I have another Fake Ovulation :haha:

Good luck ladies in the TWW - time for another round of BFPs :dust::dust::dust:

Anyone want to be my cycle buddy this month:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## arabelle

No garfie! An everyone list! No excluding anyone!


----------



## garfie

:happydance: CD12 for me :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Hehe garfie and her fake ovulation ;)


----------



## RachelLynda

I'm at my MIL so quick update as I've been asked :blush: AF came with a wish to kill me. I've had to been given pills to slow it down as (sorry TMI!) it was so heavy this morning I had to put my PJs in the wash :( 
Also my rib.. It's not broken but it's majorly bruised and possibly cracked but I've just been given painkillers. He said no chest infection or anything so that's good. 
Not sure why it's so heavy this time :shrug: 
Will be home shortly and will read everyone's updates FINALLY. X


----------



## garfie

Rachel - Damn her - some months are like that - so heavy you think you are dying:winkwink: it's just our bodies throwing us a curveball - hope it lets up soon:hugs:

Sorry about your rib - was that from coughing to much maybe BIG :hugs: all around for you

:hugs:

X


----------



## boodley

Rachel - booo :( sorry to hear you're out, and that it's so heavy - and about your ribs! Hope you feel better soon. 

Arabelle - good idea! I'm 5dpo - tick, tock!


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - If it feels like a pulled muscle, it could actually be ligament pain. Last year around this time I noticed some pain around the right ovary and it sort of felt like a pulled muscle but I also didn't know how that could have happened. I was freaked out it was something internal, but when I went to the dr it was just my inguinal ligament. I think I actually strained it doing all the shoveling. It took over 7 months to heal. 

Slg - That is really too bad you have to pay for your yearly mammograms. $900 would be a fortune for us too! Yikes. But I'm glad at least most of your pre-natal care is covered.

And thanks for all the well-wishes! For some reason it is reassuring when people say they think my baby is okay. 

Arabelle - I am going to message you right away! I was getting short on HPTs this cycle as well so I couldn't test too early. I hope your projects keep you going so you don't obsess too much. Good luck in the TWW! 

Rachel - That is absolutely brutal about AF hitting you so hard. I'm so sorry! It's also too bad about your poor rib. That must be so uncomfortable. I hope AF settles down soon and you can feast on lots of chocolate and tea in the mean time. 

Munchkin - How are you doing???

AFM - I bought a box of digis last night thinking maybe I will test to see if I can get a 3+ this weekend. But then I dreamt last night that I tested and it only gave me a "1-2 weeks" which was very distressing so now I'm scared to test.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies I will catch up properly soon but just to let you know I'm feeling like total crap so really pleased at the moment. Hoping to book in for a scan tues or weds next week when I'll be over 8 weeks. Still scared but feeling more confident. Arabelle please do a list. I've been slacking off. I've worked every day since Thursday and my oh is short of work so being grumpy and messing up the house so with feeling like Crap I've not had much time!

I'm now 7+1 praying for a rainbow xx

Rachael so sorry she got you. Maybe a damn good clear out and fresh start will be just what you need for your new year bfp :) :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

garfie said:


> Arabelle - Is your list just for those in the TWW:cry: I'm not there yet but hoping to be soon - unless of course I have another Fake Ovulation :haha:
> 
> Good luck ladies in the TWW - time for another round of BFPs :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Anyone want to be my cycle buddy this month:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I'll be your cycle buddy, but I'm a few days ahead of you at cd16/2dpo.



RachelLynda said:


> I'm at my MIL so quick update as I've been asked :blush: AF came with a wish to kill me. I've had to been given pills to slow it down as (sorry TMI!) it was so heavy this morning I had to put my PJs in the wash :(
> Also my rib.. It's not broken but it's majorly bruised and possibly cracked but I've just been given painkillers. He said no chest infection or anything so that's good.
> Not sure why it's so heavy this time :shrug:
> Will be home shortly and will read everyone's updates FINALLY. X

I'm sorry AF came with her buddy the Grimm reaper. Most of my periods are like that (a pad every half hour or so). How did you hurt your rib?



Literati_Love said:


> Jrepp - If it feels like a pulled muscle, it could actually be ligament pain. Last year around this time I noticed some pain around the right ovary and it sort of felt like a pulled muscle but I also didn't know how that could have happened. I was freaked out it was something internal, but when I went to the dr it was just my inguinal ligament. I think I actually strained it doing all the shoveling. It took over 7 months to heal.
> 
> Slg - That is really too bad you have to pay for your yearly mammograms. $900 would be a fortune for us too! Yikes. But I'm glad at least most of your pre-natal care is covered.
> 
> And thanks for all the well-wishes! For some reason it is reassuring when people say they think my baby is okay.
> 
> Arabelle - I am going to message you right away! I was getting short on HPTs this cycle as well so I couldn't test too early. I hope your projects keep you going so you don't obsess too much. Good luck in the TWW!
> 
> Rachel - That is absolutely brutal about AF hitting you so hard. I'm so sorry! It's also too bad about your poor rib. That must be so uncomfortable. I hope AF settles down soon and you can feast on lots of chocolate and tea in the mean time.
> 
> Munchkin - How are you doing???
> 
> AFM - I bought a box of digis last night thinking maybe I will test to see if I can get a 3+ this weekend. But then I dreamt last night that I tested and it only gave me a "1-2 weeks" which was very distressing so now I'm scared to test.

I don't quite know how to explain it, aside from pain. It started right after my mc and hasn't really let up. It's possible that it's a pulled something as we moved and I was carrying things I shouldn't have been. 

I'm 2dpo (I think). Ovufriend bumped me up to the 13th and fertility friend hasn't out crosshairs yet. Countdown has me as ovulating cd14 which is when I think I did. I'm going to start the progesterone cream tomorrow and see how it goes. I am very nervous though because I don't want to do something that messes up my body. I read that it can't hurt me, but I'm still nervous. I guess I feel like what if the first two were just bad luck and the next pregnancy I would be fine and then went and used the cream and messed up my baby. On the other hand I feel like what of the first two were a progesterone issue and I could have prevented miscarrying of I had done the cream.

Oh dear, oh dear! I'm going to do it anyways


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Rachel - sorry AF's arrived and been an epic bitch. A silver lining might be.. A really good clearing? All ready for new year. Sorry about your ribs though, sounds awful! X

LL - I was very scared trying the digi.... The trouble is it can go either way and still be perfectly fine yet it leads to more stress. In the end I did it when I really ought to have a 3+ ... Towards 6 weeks. Less stress and still reassuring. X

Munchkin - happy to hear you're doing terribly! :) x

Afm- Spotting eased up this afternoon, but I'm keeping the pads going just in case. But saw bean this evening and they're still fine. So from now on I'm trying to ba a bit more zen about the spotting issue . That's the plan anyway! :) x


----------



## Jrepp

Linnypops said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Rachel - sorry AF's arrived and been an epic bitch. A silver lining might be.. A really good clearing? All ready for new year. Sorry about your ribs though, sounds awful! X
> 
> LL - I was very scared trying the digi.... The trouble is it can go either way and still be perfectly fine yet it leads to more stress. In the end I did it when I really ought to have a 3+ ... Towards 6 weeks. Less stress and still reassuring. X
> 
> Munchkin - happy to hear you're doing terribly! :) x
> 
> Afm- Spotting eased up this afternoon, but I'm keeping the pads going just in case. But saw bean this evening and they're still fine. So from now on I'm trying to ba a bit more zen about the spotting issue . That's the plan anyway! :) x

They as in twins?


----------



## Elizabean

Jrepp said:


> Linnypops said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Rachel - sorry AF's arrived and been an epic bitch. A silver lining might be.. A really good clearing? All ready for new year. Sorry about your ribs though, sounds awful! X
> 
> LL - I was very scared trying the digi.... The trouble is it can go either way and still be perfectly fine yet it leads to more stress. In the end I did it when I really ought to have a 3+ ... Towards 6 weeks. Less stress and still reassuring. X
> 
> Munchkin - happy to hear you're doing terribly! :) x
> 
> Afm- Spotting eased up this afternoon, but I'm keeping the pads going just in case. But saw bean this evening and they're still fine. So from now on I'm trying to ba a bit more zen about the spotting issue . That's the plan anyway! :) x
> 
> They as in twins?Click to expand...

That's the first thing I thought too Jrepp!

Rachel I'm sorry AF is being so horrible to you :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

Hey guess what I'm ntnp this month woop. Dunno when I'm ovulating but cd 6 today due xmas eve (hopefully not)


----------



## GRGirl

Linny- so glad scan went awesome, I noticed the "they're" too ;) typo?

Afm- 1dpo here. I'm not planning to test until the 14th. Should be 12dpo then. That's the plan anyway. Not feeling confident about this cycle bc we only got the one BD in but had I not randomly used an OPK early I wouldn't have had any shot. So at least we got the one in. I'm still sick but feeling better. So weird I O'ed super early! My dr called today and 2nd round of blood work showed even lower protein S levels? RE still says just baby aspirin. Starting Progesterone tomorrow. Not sure that's the issue but it can't hurt.


----------



## Linnypops

Hehe, sorry yeah that was misleading. It's just the one bean in there! :)

Grgirl - sounds like a promising direction! I bet there's natural things you could do to help with it too... No idea what mind you! But there always seemed in my travels about the Internet to be things which helped many situations involving diet/ supplements etc ontop of prescribed medicine, anyway it's good they're being thorough with the tests too! X


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGirl- I find it weird that they aren't really going to do anything about the protein s if it's even lower now! Have you researched it at all? Hopefully the aspirin (and now progesterone cream!) will be sufficient for next time. And I think you still have a great chance with that one BD session. 

Linny- yay! That is terrific that your little baby (or babies :haha:) is okay! I hope you are able to succeed in the zen attitude about the spotting. I wouldn't fret unless it gets heavier which I am certain it won't! At least this way you've had a chance to see your baby a few more times. :) and that is a good idea to wait until I'm closer to 6 weeks to test. I would still be nervous though because last time when I went to the hospital at 6 weeks my hCG was only 590 or so. :( 

Jrepp - I can totally see why you're nervous about using the cream. I personally would be terrified to use something like that if my doctor hasn't prescribed it. But you have done your research and it does sound like it couldn't do any harm so I believe it is worth a shot and probably couldn't be harmful. I mean - would a healthy baby ever be negatively affected by some Extra progesterone that you're supposed to have anyway? Good luck! 

Munchkin- excellent to hear you're feeling rubbish! Does that mean you've been quite nauseous or just very tired and unwell? I think that's an excellent sign and I am sure your scan next week will go extremely well! 

Rachel - hope you can hang in there. AF can't have her way for too long! It will be your turn next!! :) 

Apple - good luck with the NTNP this month! If AF is due Christmas Eve, that means you could be getting a beautiful BFP for a Christmas present instead!!!!


----------



## arabelle

Typed a message and it disappeared!

Rachel- So sorry AF showed up. Seems cruel that she came with a vengeance. Big hugs :hugs:

Munchkin - Yay for feeling like crap! :happydance:

Linny - great news on the bean(s) ;)

Apple - woo hoo!

LL - I vote no digi...if you don't se 3+ it will really freak you out, and although I like to forget this, urine tests are not quantitative. When is your scan?

Jrepp- Ive thought a lot about progesterone cream too. Where did you buy it? My dr said her only concern was that it could prolong a pregnancy that was meant to miscarry. I doubt that judicious use could cause harm with an otc product. How do you know how much to apply?


----------



## Jrepp

arabelle said:



> Typed a message and it disappeared!
> 
> Rachel- So sorry AF showed up. Seems cruel that she came with a vengeance. Big hugs :hugs:
> 
> Munchkin - Yay for feeling like crap! :happydance:
> 
> Linny - great news on the bean(s) ;)
> 
> Apple - woo hoo!
> 
> LL - I vote no digi...if you don't se 3+ it will really freak you out, and although I like to forget this, urine tests are not quantitative. When is your scan?
> 
> Jrepp- Ive thought a lot about progesterone cream too. Where did you buy it? My dr said her only concern was that it could prolong a pregnancy that was meant to miscarry. I doubt that judicious use could cause harm with an otc product. How do you know how much to apply?

I got it from whole foods because thats where hubby works. You can also get it from amazon. I got the source naturals brand. I dont have the bottle in front of me, but you put 1/4 to 1/2 tsp twice a day for two weeks and take a test. If negative or af arrives before then you stop until after ovulation again. If you get a positive hpt you keep putting it on until you are out of your first trimester. 

My doctor originally told me to wait until ive seen the re but she thought id see her by the end if the month, not 3 months out. But shes the one who originally thought low profesterone after noticing my temps only go up like .2 degrees. This month my coverline is 97.75 and my temos increased to 98.1. I guess thats .3, but it should be .4 degrees she said.


----------



## celine

Good luck apple! Hope u get a fab gift for christmas eve


----------



## Jrepp

Ovufriend, fertility friend and countdown all gave me crosshairs today at ovulating cd14, so I am officially 3 dpo. I started the progesterone cream today. Don't much care for the smell, but hopefully it will mellow through the day. Hubby and I had a long chat last night about what he wants to do, and if he wants a baby or if I am pushing him. He said he wants me to be healthy and doesn't want to throw anything off for the fertility specialist in February but he does want a baby. He said he isn't getting any younger lol. He also said that he doesn't want me to get my hope up in case I miscarry again because it was hard for him to watch me be so unhappy.


----------



## RachelLynda

*Garfie* - I felt so embarrassed as due to my rib I had to get my OH to helps me out them, never really realise what that man does for me :') It seems to have so far *TOUCH WOOD* Thank you. My doctor told me to make sure I cough if I need to as not coughing will give me an infection, I felt like crying when he said that haha.

*Boodley* - Thank you. Hope your TWW doesn't drag!

*LL* - OH went out and got me loads so happy girl! Have you thought to wait until you'll defiantly get 3+ not just as you're going to be? I thought they could sometimes be wrong too? 

*Munchkin* - Yay for over 7 weeks! Have you booked the scan? Glad you're feeling like crap :) I'm hoping that's what it is if not I'm going to make sure I ban her for at least 9 months ;)

*Jrepp* - Bless you! Mine are normally alright now I'm off the pill. It's going to sounds silly :haha: I hurt it first of all from coughing when I had a cold as I've got asthma a cold means a terrible cough too. And then it started to get better and then the other night I sneezed, heard/felt a crack and near enough fell over in pain and spent that whole night with a hot water bottle on it, then yesterday I woke up and could barely move because of it. So long story short - I sneezed :haha:
If the cream can't hurt you and possible baby then I'd do it anyway :)
OH said to me that he no longer letting me test early as he can't see me crying everytime it's a BFN which I understand. Glad you had a chat, I sometimes forget that he's in this as well, yeah I might be the one testing, carrying the baby, and getting AF but he's part of that too. Guess we get too wrapped up in TTC :dohh:

*Linny* - Yeah I'm hoping it means a good clearing :) I'm hoping it also means no short 22 day cycles and no random bleeding :) Have they given you a reason for the spotting or have they just said it's on of those things that can happen?

*Elizabean* - Thanks :) Happy 13 weeks! :)

*Apple* - Yay! I'm a few days behind you :) Oh no! Hoping she doesn't come Christmas Eve!

*Arabelle* - Thanks! I hate when that happens, it's always my long messages as well :growlmad:

*AFM* - yay! Finally caught up! AF is here and has eased off so hoping it stays like this. I'm not going to take the pills my doctor gave me just yet in case it was a one off burst but if it carries on being heavy I'll make sure to take them :) I'm feeling positive today hoping it stays like that. Started a TTC journal so hoping that keeps me excited for the BD stage then the no AF stage :) My doctor was so surprised I knew each of my periods date, how heavy they were and how long they were, he said I must have OCD about knowing my cycles so I said 'No I have TTC when it comes to my cycles' I then realised 'Oh yeah, not everyone knows what TTC means' so have to explain to him why I said that :rofl:

Anyone at the beginning of their cycle? Did I read something about someone making a list? :shrug: I think I've got everyone sorry if I've missed you out I had a lot to catch up on haha. xx


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - hooray for the tww! :) Hope the progesterone cream works out, i don't know if this time i'm being helped by the progesterone or if it is just that there's no other issues this time, but i'm still using it. It cannot harm the baby, or at leas i've done enough research to reassure myself on that score.

I think it's an odd thing pregnancy - for us it's all about the baby - for our hubs it seems - especially early on - it's still all about us? My DF had the same problem after this round of spotting, he was upset I was spotting but more so when he saw the mess I was in....For my own sanity and to shield him from some of that roller-coaster i'm seeing a counsellor on friday for a chat. Hopefully i'll get some good advice about coping with fears etc. Either way, yep it's hard for the husbands having to stand by and watch us go through it. X


----------



## GRGirl

Linny- Good idea on the counselor. Can't hurt and can only help, ya know?

Rachel- so sorry AF was horribly heavy :( My 1st AF after my Oct MC was like that- I literally thought I was dying it was so bad for a day :( Hope it helps "flush you out" and it'll help for next cycle :)

Munchkin- yay for feeling awful! woot! and 7 weeks!

Jrepp- I'm a day behind you and about to start the Progesterone tonight too :( I think my DF is the same way- seeing me hurting or unhappy makes him miserable and he goes into "fix it" mode because he wants so badly to help me. TTC is bad like that, because there's nothing really that he can do.

AFM- 2dpo here, starting Progesterone suppositories tonight (oh joy!). Distracting myself by buying makeup right now lol- I have a side business doing makeup for weddings/parties/events and I need to restock on some things, plus I just like to shop for myself. Finally feel human again and like the illness is going away. Just gotta get through the next 10 days until I can test.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just a quick pop in - as I'm at work:blush:

JR - Hope you are alternating where you put the cream are you using it morning and night or just once a day? - I will also begin my progesterone cream this cycle - as it looks like (I hope) a more normal cycle I guess the next few days will tell:hugs:

It seems like a lot of us are taking progesterone cream this cycle - the one time I used it I got a BFP - once again co-incidence? - I hope not:happydance:

How are all you pregnant ladies doing - trust you are all starting to bloom:winkwink:

Arab - If a pregnancy is doomed - progesterone can in fact prolong the inevitable just like it can delay af and give you some fantastic pregnancy symptoms along with cracking high temperatures:wacko: - my last pregnancy was a prime example of the progesterone doing it's job but also if you have a progesterone issue it can be a godsend - I will never forget seeing his heartbeat and how happy I was for a short while so in that case progesterone was good for me:cloud9: 

AFM - I got a POS OPK today and a good temp spike (earliest one for a while) I do hope it's not a fake ovulation:haha: I am trying to keep busy and seem to be wishing my life away:cry: do you ladies do the same - can't wait for af to arrive, then wait to bd, then ovulate, then in tww, then symptom spot, then count days down until testing, then test :happydance: then begin all over again - phew!:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Garfie i try not to wish my life away but at times i feel i do..now waiting for next scan, then christmas, waitng til feb for next scan, waiting to not be pregnant (im not one that is fab and skinny with blooming bump etc, i look fat, slobby, lazy and im tired) waiting for money, to redo spare room, wtc etc urgh i know i shouldnt :(

Garfie i think im mid-bloom...i should post a bump pic...you know for my ds & dd i have bump pics from 6 weeks every week. I did that with my two mc and decided not to this time so i have nothing. No photos.


----------



## slg76

Rachel: Sorry about your rib. I know several people who have broken ribs this way. My husband cracked a rib two years ago when his 13 year old niece picked him up while they were wrestling :rofl: I also seem to hurt myself doing random things. Sometimes I make up stories just to make my injury seem more interesting :haha: Like, no I didn't fall down the stairs, I hurt my wrist rock climbing :laugh2: 

GR: Your husband sounds very caring and supportive. I'm glad you are both on the same page about having a baby. I think it is very hard for our men not to be able to fix this situation for us and just give us a baby. 

I have to remind myself often that my whole life can't be about ttc. I have to live my life for what it is now and be happy with it because there is always the chance that I will never have another child. I don't want to miss anything good now hoping for what might be later on. 

We are having a beautiful snow storm today. Staying inside and drinking a cup of coffee.


----------



## apple_20

Thanks girls im very excited. Ntnp for me means no opk or temping I'm still trying! It starts now :) 

Rachel when are you due for af or test? Think if she hasn't showed xmas eve ill test just so if negative I won't be sad when she shows and I can drink.


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - you should definitely take a baby bump pic! 

Garfie - I feel the exact same way that I have been wishing my life away. TTC consumed my whole life and I honestly can't remember any significant events or happy memories that happened in the past 6 months besides TTC moments. Now that I'm preg I am wishing away these scary early days.

Rachel - ya I will try to test later in the 5 week but I am so worried about it never getting to 3+. That is sweet your hubby can't stand to see you so upset when testing early. 

Jrepp and GR - welcome to the TWW. Good luck! 

Yes, seems it is a progesterone happy month this month!


----------



## Linnypops

Grgirl - make up buying is my fave distraction! Although this morning I dropped and smashed the Clinique foundation I splashed out on 3 days ago :( sad. 

Garfie - horray for temp spikes! I think it's very easy for everything to revolve round this stuff, I can't recall much of anything happening the last few months which has outweighed it. It'd be great to be all chilled about it. But.. How does that even happen ?? :) 

Celine - Aw love, it's surely safe to start doing bump progress now x

Sara - sounds lovely! We've got snow forecast for tomorrow. Can't wait! 

LL - it is scary testing for that 3+ but the odds are on your side! Don't forget it! X

Afm - all my trousers are now too tight and I can't blame it on my state. A shocking Addiction to chips and gravy and ham and cheese sarnies ( I was a committed veggie since 12 years old!) is taking its toll.


----------



## Jrepp

Linnypops said:


> Jrepp - hooray for the tww! :) Hope the progesterone cream works out, i don't know if this time i'm being helped by the progesterone or if it is just that there's no other issues this time, but i'm still using it. It cannot harm the baby, or at leas i've done enough research to reassure myself on that score.
> 
> I think it's an odd thing pregnancy - for us it's all about the baby - for our hubs it seems - especially early on - it's still all about us? My DF had the same problem after this round of spotting, he was upset I was spotting but more so when he saw the mess I was in....For my own sanity and to shield him from some of that roller-coaster i'm seeing a counsellor on friday for a chat. Hopefully i'll get some good advice about coping with fears etc. Either way, yep it's hard for the husbands having to stand by and watch us go through it. X

I hope the counselor goes alright. Ive convinced myself that it cant hurt either. 



GRGirl said:


> Linny- Good idea on the counselor. Can't hurt and can only help, ya know?
> 
> Rachel- so sorry AF was horribly heavy :( My 1st AF after my Oct MC was like that- I literally thought I was dying it was so bad for a day :( Hope it helps "flush you out" and it'll help for next cycle :)
> 
> Munchkin- yay for feeling awful! woot! and 7 weeks!
> 
> Jrepp- I'm a day behind you and about to start the Progesterone tonight too :( I think my DF is the same way- seeing me hurting or unhappy makes him miserable and he goes into "fix it" mode because he wants so badly to help me. TTC is bad like that, because there's nothing really that he can do.
> 
> AFM- 2dpo here, starting Progesterone suppositories tonight (oh joy!). Distracting myself by buying makeup right now lol- I have a side business doing makeup for weddings/parties/events and I need to restock on some things, plus I just like to shop for myself. Finally feel human again and like the illness is going away. Just gotta get through the next 10 days until I can test.

We can be cycle buddies. Have you been on the progrsterone long? 



garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just a quick pop in - as I'm at work:blush:
> 
> JR - Hope you are alternating where you put the cream are you using it morning and night or just once a day? - I will also begin my progesterone cream this cycle - as it looks like (I hope) a more normal cycle I guess the next few days will tell:hugs:
> 
> It seems like a lot of us are taking progesterone cream this cycle - the one time I used it I got a BFP - once again co-incidence? - I hope not:happydance:
> 
> How are all you pregnant ladies doing - trust you are all starting to bloom:winkwink:
> 
> Arab - If a pregnancy is doomed - progesterone can in fact prolong the inevitable just like it can delay af and give you some fantastic pregnancy symptoms along with cracking high temperatures:wacko: - my last pregnancy was a prime example of the progesterone doing it's job but also if you have a progesterone issue it can be a godsend - I will never forget seeing his heartbeat and how happy I was for a short while so in that case progesterone was good for me:cloud9:
> 
> AFM - I got a POS OPK today and a good temp spike (earliest one for a while) I do hope it's not a fake ovulation:haha: I am trying to keep busy and seem to be wishing my life away:cry: do you ladies do the same - can't wait for af to arrive, then wait to bd, then ovulate, then in tww, then symptom spot, then count days down until testing, then test :happydance: then begin all over again - phew!:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

So far I have only pit it on once. Im going to alternate a few places, but I dknt care for the smell. I dont notice the tww up to the tww, but at about 10dpo im ready to know or flow. Welcome to the tww. It seems a lot of us are in the lump group.



slg76 said:


> Rachel: Sorry about your rib. I know several people who have broken ribs this way. My husband cracked a rib two years ago when his 13 year old niece picked him up while they were wrestling :rofl: I also seem to hurt myself doing random things. Sometimes I make up stories just to make my injury seem more interesting :haha: Like, no I didn't fall down the stairs, I hurt my wrist rock climbing :laugh2:
> 
> GR: Your husband sounds very caring and supportive. I'm glad you are both on the same page about having a baby. I think it is very hard for our men not to be able to fix this situation for us and just give us a baby.
> 
> I have to remind myself often that my whole life can't be about ttc. I have to live my life for what it is now and be happy with it because there is always the chance that I will never have another child. I don't want to miss anything good now hoping for what might be later on.
> 
> We are having a beautiful snow storm today. Staying inside and drinking a cup of coffee.

You are lucky you get to stay in. Ive been out twoce already and still have to go home lol. It is gorgeous oitsode 



Linnypops said:


> Grgirl - make up buying is my fave distraction! Although this morning I dropped and smashed the Clinique foundation I splashed out on 3 days ago :( sad.
> 
> Garfie - horray for temp spikes! I think it's very easy for everything to revolve round this stuff, I can't recall much of anything happening the last few months which has outweighed it. It'd be great to be all chilled about it. But.. How does that even happen ?? :)
> 
> Celine - Aw love, it's surely safe to start doing bump progress now x
> 
> Sara - sounds lovely! We've got snow forecast for tomorrow. Can't wait!
> 
> LL - it is scary testing for that 3+ but the odds are on your side! Don't forget it! X
> 
> Afm - all my trousers are now too tight and I can't blame it on my state. A shocking Addiction to chips and gravy and ham and cheese sarnies ( I was a committed veggie since 12 years old!) is taking its toll.

What is a sarnie? Go ahead and blame it on a baby belly


----------



## Linnypops

A sarnie is a sandwich! Also known as a 'piece' in Scotland :)


----------



## Jrepp

Oh lol. I thought it was so,e sort of fish salad. Lol!


----------



## Jrepp

AFM: today has been interesting to say the least. I went to physical therapy for a slip and fall accident back that happened back in July (pic attached). I then got to work and had an alright day. Lots of cm, and I'm feeling somewhat hot. It could be the cream or it could be the 8' temps outside that mare making the heaters work overtime in this old building. Went to lunch and a teacher is being carted off in an ambulance from fainting!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## boodley

Hi all 

Literati &#8211; I&#8217;d agree with others, don&#8217;t test for a while yet &#8211; no news is good news, as they say. Why put yourself under undue stress. Though I&#8217;m confident you&#8217;ll get your 3+ weeks. 

Jrepp &#8211; I had a funny twingy pain around my ovaries after last mc. It wasn&#8217;t there all the time, but came and went through my cycle. I went for an anatomical scan to have it checked out and they said they couldn&#8217;t see anything. Around the same time, I took up pilates and it may have been that I pulled my hip flexor &#8211; anyway, since second mc it doesn&#8217;t seem to be there anymore. Didn&#8217;t stop me conceiving anyway. Is it still as bad? I would also use the progesterone cream, cept I&#8217;m nervous about buying it online &#8211; you can&#8217;t get it in pharmacies or healthfood shops here, far as I know. Anyone bought from amazon and had a good experience? 
YOUR POOR LEGS!! Ouch!!! 

Munchkin &#8211; glad you feel so crap! What wonderful news &#8211; bring it on!! 7 weeks &#8211; the time is ticking away. Hoping for a great outcome to your scan next week &#8211; do you have a date yet, so we can all obsess for you? 

Linny &#8211; delighted the good news continues! The most important thing is that bubs is doing well. I&#8217;ve been thinking about counselling too &#8211; it really can&#8217;t do any harm, and it&#8217;s good to have a safe space to let it all out, and not feel bad that you&#8217;re bringing someone else down, which is how I feel if I get upset with OH or friends. It&#8217;s important to look after yourself too. I hope Friday goes well for ya. When did you cave in to the ham??? 

Elizabean &#8211; congrats on getting to second tri!!! Hope all&#8217;s well. How&#8217;s the bump coming along? 

Celine &#8211; speaking of bumps &#8211; go on with the pictures!!! 

Apple &#8211; Hi! Good luck with NTNP &#8211; my friend got her BFP in December when doing just the same thing! Have you any plans to try DTD around ov signs or will you be able to stay totally relaxed and spontaneous? 
(how bad would I be at NTNP &#8211; look at me now, looking for the plan behind the not-planning!)

GRGirl &#8211; welcome to the TWW! Hope the different regime works out for you, and you get your rainbow starting this month. Just did a big E.L.F. haul this evening &#8211; free shipping for a few days?? 

Rachel &#8211; glad things are easing off. That was some superhuman sneeze!! You poor thing. Uugh, just picturing hearing the crack then that pain! Ouch! I cracked a rib once &#8211; in secondary school, chasing a boy down a field. It&#8217;s a long story ;0) The TTC journal sounds like a good idea &#8211; good luck! Is this for yourself, or are you starting it on here? Just re the OCD thing &#8211; I saw a really cool t-shirt recently that said &#8216;I have CDO &#8211; it&#8217;s like OCD, but the letters are in alphabetical order&#8217;

Garfie &#8211; good spike today alright! I&#8217;m with you in the wishing away category. I feel like my brain is 90% taken over with TTC. I look at Fertility Friend on my phone about ten times a day just to obsess over it. I flick between charts to see if I can magically decipher something I missed before. OH and I end up talking about babies every time we socialise together &#8211; he&#8217;s as bad as I am! I feel like I can&#8217;t rest till I get the next positive, but I know even at that I&#8217;ll be worried after I get it and wishing time away to scans etc. I&#8217;m not really myself in work &#8211; I&#8217;m getting stressed out easily (partly also coz of the situation at work, which is not so good at the minute, but I&#8217;m not handling it very well anyway) &#8211; I can&#8217;t wait for Christmas to have two weeks off. I know we could decide to stop trying for a while to have a break, but I also know how my brain works &#8211; I wouldn&#8217;t switch off. I&#8217;d just go crazy waiting for the next time we started trying. I&#8217;m exhausted, to be honest. But I just can&#8217;t give up on making our little person. OK &#8211; offload over. 

Slg &#8211; you sound like a really grounded person! (contrast with me &#8211; see rant above!). Cold snow outside, warm coffee inside sounds heavenly! 

AFM &#8211; 6 dpo. I&#8217;m not feeling too positive about this cycle, tbh. We timed things alright but &#8211; TMI warning &#8211; last times I was pregnant I got thrush a few days after ov and there&#8217;s no sign this cycle (which is a good thing, but I&#8217;d like something to read as a sign!). Anyone else notice that? Anyway, I just don&#8217;t think with our luck that it will happen so quickly. If AF comes as scheduled, my next fertile period is right at Christmas &#8211; which we&#8217;re spending with my MIL (very thin walls, rooms right next door to each other, you get the picture)&#8230;&#8230;.I wouldn&#8217;t be hopeful about making anything happen those days. So &#8211; 2014 it might be :0( 

Ah well, I&#8217;ll have to be thankful for the glasses of wine I can have with all that turkey! Slg &#8211; going to try to take a leaf out of your book &#8211; it&#8217;d be a far better approach. 

Love to all 

Bxx


----------



## slg76

Jrepp-OUCH! You must have more injury than just the horrid bruises to need physical therapy. Hope it's getting better. I ventured out in the snow but only to drive to a friend's house to let out dd's play together. I'm so lucky that I get to stay home and not work! 

LL-if you think testing would let you stop wondering about it then I would go for it. Just remember that HCG levels can vary so much from person to person. My sister's HCG was so low her first pregnancy that the Dr. told her to just wait for the mc. That "mc" is now my 4 year old nephew. 

I'm a big believer in counseling. Sometimes hearing yourself say something out loud makes you think about it in a way that you wouldn't otherwise. And, sometimes a person outside the situation can put things into perspective for you. 

I've never used progesterone cream but I order things from Amazon ALL THE TIME and have never had a problem with them. I don't really like shopping so if I can buy something online then I do. Amazon always has the cheapest prices. I just did most of my Christmas shopping on Amazon in the past few days. 

Boodley: Thanks for the compliment! I like to "take things as they come". I will say that with ttc I have to force myself to chill out. My instinct is to go overboard and obsess about it. I have to give myself a talking to every week or so :haha: Two weeks off? You must be a teacher? 

Speaking of obsessing about it :blush: I tested today. I think I'm 9 dpo? Not sure if I was looking at the very, very beginnings of a line or just the indent where the line should be. Will wait 'till at least Friday to test again. So let's get personal...I had crazy sex drive last week and have a strange, slight tingly feeling in my vulva. The only time I can recall having that tingle is when I was pregnant but I know my hormones could do weird, mean, confusing things to me this month from the mc. Time will tell....


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - those intimate details sound like good signs if you had them with the last pregnancies! And a squinter, you say? You should post so we can analyze. :) I so hope you get your BFP on Friday!!!

Boodley - I completely related 100% to your TTC obsession as well, and also not being able to take a break b/c you're too obsessed. That's exactly how I was. 

Linny - that is too cute about your pants fitting tighter. I would still blame it on the pregnancy because that *is* the reason you're suddenly hungry/having cravings all the time. Embrace the extra weight and go but maternity jeans soon, I say! 

Jrepp - that looks like a terrible accident... You poor thing!!!


----------



## slg76

LL-I would post but I'm sure you wouldn't see it in a picture. It was the kind of line you can only just make out if you hold it to the light just right. I'll post Fridays if there is anything interesting on it.


----------



## Jrepp

Stay on..... I finally have internet access but need to run toilet paper to my sisters house!!


----------



## boodley

Slg - nope, I work in the health service - I've just stored up my annual leave for the hols. I always try to take those weeks off coz I have to travel around to spend time with family. 

But on another note - Yeah for the squinter!!!! I'm tentatively excited for you. Wow - roll on Friday - without trying to encourage you to wish the week away ;) xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley - That is so exciting about your 2 weeks off. I am getting a week and a half off although it isn't technically holidays. It's all unpaid but my employer closes down for the holidays and we're all allowed to take the time off without pay if we want it. Yes, I will be a bit more broke because of it, but to me time off around Christmas is always worth it!

Jrepp - Yay for getting your internet back!!


----------



## boodley

Jrepp :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: too funny!!


----------



## boodley

L.L. I agree, it's a lovely time to be off. My sisters both live away, so it's great to all meet up and spend some time together when we get the chance. A week and a half is good going too - does that bring you past new year, then? Hope you get to chill out and relax on your time off anyway!


----------



## slg76

I wish one of my sisters lived close enough to bring me toilet paper!


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley - Yes, I will be off from Dec. 21 to Jan 1st (inclusive) so I am not back to work til January 2nd! When are you back to work? I hope you enjoy your get-togethers with your sisters. My sister lives far enough away that I don't see her too often either. She and her dh will be up for almost a week so that will be really nice to see them. 

Slg - heheh!


AFM - I am having some mild cramping at the moment which is never reassuring. Hopefully it's just that uterus stretching and making room for when my baby won't just be a 'poppyseed' anymore! :)


----------



## boodley

I've a picture in my mind of the poor lady sitting on the toilet waiting for Jrepp to hand the roll in around the door!


----------



## boodley

L.L. - lovely! I'm off till the Monday after new year, so what's that - the 6th, I think. One of my sisters lives in Australia - she often comes home at Christmas, but not this year unfortunately. Thank goodness for Skype!

Thr cramps are probably good news - like you say, getting ready to fit the next fruit in. I never had cramps - and that was my bad sign! It's all happening as it should......every day is a step closer to seeing your healthy baby on the scan xx


----------



## Literati_Love

:haha:

Boodley - That's an excellent stretch off! It will be nice not to have to go anywhere for a few days after the New Year as it always takes a few days to recover from the late night on NY Eve! ;) Wow, a sister in Australia! That is a ways (where do you live? ahhaha). It is SO great we live in such a high tech age where we can still "see" our friends and family face to face even when they're so far away.


----------



## slg76

you've got to make room for a little pea now!

My older sister and her DH used to visit me once a year around the holidays. He passed away 10 years ago and she has only visited twice since. It's always up to me to go to my sisters if I want to see them (my brothers too). I go home about twice a year. I have good friends and neighbors here which helps. 

DH often has to work on holidays but this year he has Christmas off! Hooray!!


----------



## boodley

Slg - I think there are compromises likes that in every family - things rarely seem to get shared out evenly. I'm sure it's hard for your sister having lost her husband. I know we don't share the travelling evenly with my sis - buf if she comes home she sees all of us, whereas if some of us went out then less ppl would get to hang out......am I making sense? 

L.L. I'm in Ireland; its a 24 hours journey to Australia from here. I've done it once - torture!


----------



## slg76

Yes, I know what you are saying. I do most of the travel for the same reason; I get to see much of my family when I go. It would be nice to have some sister time away from the rest of the family though. 
DH is flying to see one of his brothers this weekend who is retiring from the Navy after 30 years. Glad they will be together!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - Thanks for the reassurance. Wow, that is too bad your sister has hardly visited since her husband passed away, although it is understandable. I am one of those scaredy cats who wouldn't dare travel without someone along with me (preferably dh)! It is good of you to be the one to make the effort to go see your family. It's great you have such close friends at home to make things better. 

That is absolutely wonderful that your dh has Christmas off for once! What a wonderful time that will be for you as a family! 

Boodley - Thanks to you too for the reassurance. I totally get your reasoning for having your sis travel to see your fam more often since there are more people. That is the same with my sis. We try to go see her once a year, but she and her dh come to us a few times because our entire family is here. It only makes sense. 

Wow, 24 hours is a very long trip! I would love to go to Australia someday but I don't know if I could ever handle that long plane ride. I hate being in a plane for 3 hours. :haha:


----------



## slg76

I have a good friend between Edinburgh and Galasgow Scotland. I really want to go visit but am a little daunted by the long journey with a 3 year old.


----------



## Jrepp

My sister and I live in the same apartment complex so it's easy to go whenever I want. The rest of my family only live about 2 miles away. I'm glad we are all so close! 

Sig, where does your hubby work?

Boodley it's great that you have a long stretch off!

Ll- I'm sure it's just stretching!

My fall was quite bad. I had to stay in bed for almost 2 weeks. My ankle swelled to the size of a cantaloupe and I have quite a bit of swelling in the tendon that runs along the bottom of my foot. Definitely persuing an insurance claim.


----------



## Elizabean

Literati_Love said:


> Boodley - Yes, I will be off from Dec. 21 to Jan 1st (inclusive) so I am not back to work til January 2nd! When are you back to work? I hope you enjoy your get-togethers with your sisters. My sister lives far enough away that I don't see her too often either. She and her dh will be up for almost a week so that will be really nice to see them.
> 
> Slg - heheh!
> 
> 
> AFM - I am having some mild cramping at the moment which is never reassuring. Hopefully it's just that uterus stretching and making room for when my baby won't just be a 'poppyseed' anymore! :)

Yay for stretching. Its amazing to think of how small they start out :)

I'm taking my first real christmas break this year- DH had to book it in with his work about 4 years in advance, so we are making the most of it. I'm finishing work on the 18th of December and come back on the 13th of January. I just found out I get 4 extra paid days off over the break, so that is 4 extra days I can take when bub comes next year. I'm very lucky as I work for a company of a university, so we get the uni days off and our amazing boss gave the company an extra 4 off. Such a nice guy!



boodley said:


> I've a picture in my mind of the poor lady sitting on the toilet waiting for Jrepp to hand the roll in around the door!

Hehe, me too!



boodley said:


> Slg - I think there are compromises likes that in every family - things rarely seem to get shared out evenly. I'm sure it's hard for your sister having lost her husband. I know we don't share the travelling evenly with my sis - buf if she comes home she sees all of us, whereas if some of us went out then less ppl would get to hang out......am I making sense?
> 
> L.L. I'm in Ireland; its a 24 hours journey to Australia from here. I've done it once - torture!

My dad and step mum are in Dublin at the moment. Its funny how in Australia we don't really mind the 24 hour flight- yes Europe is far, but you squeeze as much in while you are there, and it makes the trip to LA seem very quick by comparison!



Literati_Love said:


> Slg - Thanks for the reassurance. Wow, that is too bad your sister has hardly visited since her husband passed away, although it is understandable. I am one of those scaredy cats who wouldn't dare travel without someone along with me (preferably dh)! It is good of you to be the one to make the effort to go see your family. It's great you have such close friends at home to make things better.
> 
> That is absolutely wonderful that your dh has Christmas off for once! What a wonderful time that will be for you as a family!
> 
> Boodley - Thanks to you too for the reassurance. I totally get your reasoning for having your sis travel to see your fam more often since there are more people. That is the same with my sis. We try to go see her once a year, but she and her dh come to us a few times because our entire family is here. It only makes sense.
> 
> Wow, 24 hours is a very long trip! I would love to go to Australia someday but I don't know if I could ever handle that long plane ride. I hate being in a plane for 3 hours. :haha:

It's not that far! 

The funny thing is I have probably seen more of Europe, Asia, the Middle East and the US than I have of my home country! I must see Uluru and the barrier reef one day :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Happy 13 weeks Elizabean


----------



## Literati_Love

Ooh yes, happy 13 weeks! So exciting to be in the 2nd trimester already (by some people's counts, anyway). Did you have any AF-like cramps in the first trimester?


----------



## Elizabean

Jrepp said:


> Happy 13 weeks Elizabean




Literati_Love said:


> Ooh yes, happy 13 weeks! So exciting to be in the 2nd trimester already (by some people's counts, anyway). Did you have any AF-like cramps in the first trimester?

Thank you! :happydance:

I celebrated 13 weeks yesterday myself (timezones mess up my ticker), but it is all very exciting.

LL, yes I did get cramps, especially in weeks 4-7 ish. 
I had some spotting on and off too, about 5-7 weeks but not at the same time. Scary at the time but I'm sure very normal.

I'm off to my hospital booking appointment tonight (someone cancelled so they could squeeze me in). I'm looking forward to it, but also begrudging that it is an hour or so that I could be using to pack more boxes! We are moving in 4 days and I feel so disorganised!:nope:


----------



## arabelle

New list...

Waiting to ov 

Rachel - cd 3
Apple - cd 7 (ntnp)

TWW 

Garfie - cd 12 positive opk
Arabelle -2 dpo, trying to keep busy!
GRGirl- 2 dpo, testing dec 14
Jrepp- 3 dpo, maybe testing dec 16
Boodley- 6 dpo	
slg76	- 9 dpo, maybe a squinter! Testing again Friday

Rainbow babies growing! 

Literati_Love - 4w+5	
Munchkin - 7w+2	
Linnypops	- 9w	
Celine- 10w	
Elizabean- 13w+1	

Who did I miss?

Penguin?


----------



## arabelle

JRepp- Ouch!! That looks horribly painful!

Slg- I need to stare at a pee stick, and it can't be mine yet. I hope you have a pretty line to post on Friday!

Elizabean - 13 weeks! Wow!


----------



## slg76

:pink: 5 rainbow babies! :blue: Amazing! Puts a big smile on my face :happydance:

Thank you for the list Arabelle! Keeping up on this thread is like a part time job :) I do love it though. 

Will post a stick for you on Friday. It may not be exciting but I'll see what I can do :)


----------



## Elizabean

slg76 said:


> :pink: 5 rainbow babies! :blue: Amazing! Puts a big smile on my face :happydance:
> 
> Thank you for the list Arabelle! Keeping up on this thread is like a part time job :) I do love it though.
> 
> Will post a stick for you on Friday. It may not be exciting but I'll see what I can do :)

Fingers crossed for Friday!


----------



## boodley

Ladies - I have to stop coming in here at night before bed! I end up reading on too long - sooooo tired today ;)


----------



## Linnypops

Loving the list!! :) Thanks Arabelle! It's going to be an exciting run-up to christmas with testing! :) 

Well i got up this morning to loads of chat from your ladies! :) It's absolutely horrendous weather here, stormy with high powered winds. All last night the house was rattling and creaking. Hope you're all doing well, sorry for you ladies having to dig your way through the snow! I love snow, but only when you can actually get out of the house in it. :)


----------



## arabelle

:coffee: 3 dpo...it's like time is standing still!

Must keep busy! :cake::laundry::iron::dishes::juggle:


----------



## GRGirl

Everyone talking about their holidays is making me jealous!!! I get the honeymoon in January but that's it lol (I love to travel and I've been itching to go somewhere soon).

Jrepp- ouch on the ankle! And haha I lol at reaching under the stall.

Happy 13 weeks Elizabean!

Think that's it? AFM- I am 3dpo today (cd16). I have EWCM but the OPK is -, so I'm not too worried but there's a mini BD marathon the next few days, just in case. I'm feeling much better ;) Probably will tonight, tomorrow, and Sat night.

Christmas shopping is pretty much done, just a couple things for DS! Gotta love online sales.


----------



## celine

Tx for the list! What happened to jalanis?


----------



## slg76

good morning!
I tested this morning :blush: I figured if I didn't I would think about it all day. It was bfn. But, I'm only 9 dpo so it's certainly not a definitive answer. 

I did most of my christmas shopping online too. Just waiting for presents to arrive so I can wrap and ship them to my family.


----------



## Linnypops

Also - Sofaqueen??


----------



## slg76

Jalanis has been posting on another thread that I see. Haven't heard from sofa in forever!


----------



## celine

Slg may i evilly give you hope as a little miss Literati tested at 9/10dpo then got a super dark blaring bfp 3 days later ;)


----------



## slg76

Yes! I have been thinking about LL's tests actually. Hoping mine do the same. I was reading an article last night about how lucky we are to have HPTs and how before you had to wait for them to inject your blood in the rabbit and all that. Hpts are so fast and easy....yet I still want to know if I'm pregnant before I even miss a period! Guess I want it all :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle - Thanks for doing a list. I can't help but be a bit envious of how far along some of these girls are getting! I can't wait to even get to 8 weeks! You forgot IAW who is almost 14 weeks I think. 

Sorry your TWW is going by so slowly! 

GRGirl - Yuck, that sucks you've gone nearly a year without any holidays. Will you get a new set of holidays starting in January again? I had EWCM for a few days after ov this time (and the last few cycles) as well so definitely nothing to worry about. Lucky you on having your shopping done! 

Slg - Such a good idea to do your shopping online. I hope to finish the rest of mine online.

AFM - I feel like moving my limbs is very laborious today and I get winded just from taking a few steps. It's weird. I've heard this can be a pregnancy symptom so hopefully that is the case.


----------



## Jrepp

Sig- did you hit the cyber week deals or have stuff planned out?

Ll - when I was pregnant I was frequently out of breath from the simplest movements like walking up the stairs or even just washing dishes. I definitely think it's a sign! 

AFM: day 2 of progesterone cream. Don't notice much of a difference honestly. I'm feeling a few twinges on the right side of my uterus, but at 4dpo I don't know of it's anything or something. I don't feel well today, kind of nauseous in waves. Last night I had a dream that I was working and there was so,e sort of big event happening at the school and a fellow teacher yelled at me and basically called me lazy. The last time I had a dream about my classroom, I got a positive a week later.

Oh and I got the cutest Christmas app on my ipad today. You program it to get a call from Santa and kids can video record a wish list. The joy it has brought to these kids faces is priceless!


----------



## RachelLynda

F*cking Facebook pregnancy updates :cry: :cry: I'm so close to deleting Facebook - It's at least the 5th one this week and it's only Thursday :cry:


----------



## Jrepp

Awe Rachel! :cry: we all know how you feel.


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - :hugs: So sorry. I totally understand.

Jrepp - Good to know! I don't remember this happening last pregnancy so maybe it is a good sign. I hope your progesterone does the trick!

Slg - That's right! Let my glaring BFN at 9DPO be your inspiration! ;)


----------



## Kittycat155

I know the feeling. I only use facebook to go to companies sites for this reason. Everyone/show on tv is pregnancy or something. MC in July and chemical in Sept and November. Depressed is not even how to describe it anymore. I love reading the after loss + or the ltttc +. I know that is wrong.


----------



## Linnypops

Sara - Hehe, just thinking about those poor rabbits if us lot had been pregnant back then. :) 9dpo, bfn, I'll try another rabbit in 3 days :rofl:

Rachel- one day it'll be your turn! Or whether you're into fb announcements I don't know but anyway....it'll be all our turns one day. I really believe that. But yep, I haven't been on fb in a long time for this very reason x

Jrepp - the progesterone cream builds up over the time you use it. How much are you using? X

LL - sounds about right! Add that onto it being winter and it's the right time to hibernate. Hope you got your driveway cleared! X

It's super windy still here and the start of snow, so I'm all cosied up in bed. Night night x


----------



## slg76

Sorry Rachel. It is hard to watch other people get what you want so badly. Facebook needs to install a pregnancy filter so we can just screen those messages out. 

Jrepp: I hope your dream is a good sign. What grade do you teach? Both of my sisters are teachers. 

Consider three more bunnies saved because I bought three hpts at walmart today :rofl: I would have bought more but that's all that was on the shelf. I bought the 88 cent ones so I don't have to feel bad about using a lot. I was trying to stock up because I avoid going to walmart very often. 

I caught a couple sales on cyber week. Mostly I find that prices are the same or cheaper online and I can shop in my PJs. I usually find what I want from Amazon with free shipping. We got DD a 7 foot trampoline to put in the basement. Good for getting the wiggles out when it's cold and snowy. 

The driveway is cleared. Ouch! My ears hurt. Should have worn a hat. It's been hovering right around 10 degrees F today.


----------



## Kittycat155

Since it is common what progesterone cream are you guys using/any to avoid? Exceuse me for not searching the thread :) 

Pregnancy filter, that is a good idea!


----------



## slg76

So I'm not sure how much this game will catch on but...there is a game on FB right now and part of it involves putting "I'm pregnant" on your post. Just giving a heads up so there is no unneeded upset :)


----------



## Jrepp

Linnypops said:


> Sara - Hehe, just thinking about those poor rabbits if us lot had been pregnant back then. :) 9dpo, bfn, I'll try another rabbit in 3 days :rofl:
> 
> Rachel- one day it'll be your turn! Or whether you're into fb announcements I don't know but anyway....it'll be all our turns one day. I really believe that. But yep, I haven't been on fb in a long time for this very reason x
> 
> Jrepp - the progesterone cream builds up over the time you use it. How much are you using? X
> 
> LL - sounds about right! Add that onto it being winter and it's the right time to hibernate. Hope you got your driveway cleared! X
> 
> It's super windy still here and the start of snow, so I'm all cosied up in bed. Night night x

I'm using a quarter tsp in the morning and a quarter tsp at night. I broke out in a major rash today after lunch. Don't know if it was the cream (put it on like 6 hours earlier) or if I got into something I shouldn't have.



slg76 said:


> Sorry Rachel. It is hard to watch other people get what you want so badly. Facebook needs to install a pregnancy filter so we can just screen those messages out.
> 
> Jrepp: I hope your dream is a good sign. What grade do you teach? Both of my sisters are teachers.
> 
> Consider three more bunnies saved because I bought three hpts at walmart today :rofl: I would have bought more but that's all that was on the shelf. I bought the 88 cent ones so I don't have to feel bad about using a lot. I was trying to stock up because I avoid going to walmart very often.
> 
> I caught a couple sales on cyber week. Mostly I find that prices are the same or cheaper online and I can shop in my PJs. I usually find what I want from Amazon with free shipping. We got DD a 7 foot trampoline to put in the basement. Good for getting the wiggles out when it's cold and snowy.
> 
> The driveway is cleared. Ouch! My ears hurt. Should have worn a hat. It's been hovering right around 10 degrees F today.


I teach kinder through second grade kids with emotional disabilities. One of my students has both his mom and dad in jail for murder and another students uncle was murdered on Monday morning. It's a difficult job but sometimes it's really rewarding.



Kittycat155 said:


> Since it is common what progesterone cream are you guys using/any to avoid? Exceuse me for not searching the thread :)
> 
> Pregnancy filter, that is a good idea!

Right now I'm using the source naturals progesterone cream. 



slg76 said:


> So I'm not sure how much this game will catch on but...there is a game on FB right now and part of it involves putting "I'm pregnant" on your post. Just giving a heads up so there is no unneeded upset :)

That's a cruel thing to do! I'm sure that people who have friends known to be having issues getting pregnant and staying that way wouldn't participate in such an idiotic thing to do.


----------



## Literati_Love

Kittycat - Very sorry about your losses. :( I can't even think about having another loss without going slightly insane. :hugs:

Linny - Thanks! :) You have a good cozy night and stay out of that wind! Hibernation would definitely be a good idea.

Slg - Weird game. Thanks for the warning.

Jrepp - That sounds like a very difficult but rewarding job.


----------



## RachelLynda

*GRGirl* - This is my 3rd I think - but it's the first one that was a 'normal' length the one before this was a 22/23 day cycle so I'm glad in a way it was a normal length - longer than I'm used to but still :) It's slowed waaay down now thank god! If only you were closer you could do my makeup! I'm going to be doing it myself at this rate haha. Are you going to be doing your own makeup then or get someone else to? How is the wedding planning going? It's getting close!

*Sara* - Aww bless him! Oh yeah - I didn't hurt my rib sneezing, I hurt it by practicing my gymnastics for the next Olympics :haha: I hate snow :( Well when I can stay in and be warm I do but as soon as I have to go outside I hate it :(

*Apple* - AF is due about the 4th of Jan I think so I can't even test Christmas :( 

*Boodley* - It wasn't even a big sneeze that's why it's now due to gymnastics ;) You must have been seriously determined to catch him ;) I've started it on here - it's in my sig :) Haha! I told my OH and he said 'That's such a perfect top for you' :') I'm not that bad luckily or I'd have to start calling myself Acehlr :haha: 
I noticed that the urine infection which I apparently don't have according to doctors flares up when AF is due but if I remember rightly it didn't when I was pregnant (well it did when I was pregnant but that was further along which now I think was about the 8/9 week mark when I should have m/c if it wasn't a mmc.. Hmm how strange) Whichever book involves turkey I need it!
Where in Ireland do you live? We (well Harry) has family over there and we're thinking of visiting at some point - except I can't understand a word the women says when she talks quickly :haha: 

*Jrepp* - That app sounds cool! How'd you get a call from Santa? Ooo sounds good! 

*Sara* - That sounds like a good idea! Sounds like a strange game :S But all of them are scan pictures :(
I thought you put 'hoovering' not hovering - I was thinking.. Wait she hoovers the snow off her driveway?! :rofl:

_AFM_ - 5 pages later and I think I've caught up! Sorry I had a bad day :blush: AF has slowed down, I think it just needed out as it's a really light flow now :wacko: Not a lot is happening here, just stressing about the wedding but except that it's boring :( Bring on ov time! x


----------



## GRGirl

Rachel- I'm definitely doing my own; I'm super picky about it and have all the equipment :) Glad AF slowed down for you.

AFM- just a quick drive-by. I have no idea what's going on this cycle- got a + OPK last night and tons of eggwhite, so we BDed last night and this morning just in case. Maybe my body geared up to O a few days ago but didn't back then and is now? Not sure.

I find out in about 90 mins if they'll be geting rid of my job, in which case I'll be let go :( Either today or the end of the year (same thing, I guess). Lovely timing, huh? :(


----------



## celine

Grgr of no :( hooe its good news xx
Rachel yea we need a pregnancy filter for fb! I have written here before about a friend of mine on fb who feels the need to record everything she does and mention that oh btw she is pregnant, like i know i know already!
Then there was the friend who posted at 6 weeks! This corresponded woth my 1st mc, she also feels the need to post continuously about pregnant she is :(

I hope i wasnt one of those ppl, and i dont plan to announce at 12 weeks, i havent even told my mom, she might only find out when she comes in feb (maybe) to fetch some of her things in the spare room. I hope tomkeep this quiet as long as i can! I would love to post in april to say 12 months pregnant this month, its getting old now :)


----------



## arabelle

Rachel - sorry you had a tough day :hugs: Facebook seems to be covered with pregnancy posts at the most inconvenient times (read: anytime is inconvenient after a loss). There really should be a "hide all pregnancy/baby posts" button! I'm sure there are a lot of people who would use it, not just for our reasons!

4 dpo tick tock, tick tock :coffee:


----------



## arabelle

GRGirl - Oh no! I hope that finding a new job won't be a huge stress for you. That's awful. :hugs: Do you temp? I've had a few wonky cycles where my opks dark then light and back to dark again. I had one while temping, it helped me confirm when it actually happened (and when it didn't!).


----------



## RachelLynda

*GRGirl* - Could you tell me what makeup is good to use that will stay on all day? :blush: the makeup I use day to day doesn't normally stay on but it doesn't bother me as I'm not that bothered but.. well.. It's my wedding day haha. 

*Celine* - There's one girl on mine that every status she write has to include that she's pregnant 'I'm so hungry this baby sure wants a lot of food' 'My car broke down, if I wasn't pregnant it would be fine' 'Yay! 13 weeks and 4 days along. Can't wait' 'Wish I could still eat (insert some type of food) oh well anything for baby' 'So glad I've cut down to one fag a day, I'd do anything for you baby' OK I GET THE POINT YOUR PREGNANT :growlmad: :growlmad: Hope it's gotten better! 
I don't mind people announcing it as such, it was that it seemed to be everyday. What annoys me more is like the girl I mentioned, I'm not going to write everything on there as I don't know if anyone on there has had a loss or has been TTC for a while but I plan to announce it as my 20 week scan as most of them are family so will be told by me or OH after our 12 weeks I think. I'm not sure when I want to tell people. I'm going to tell mine after the 12 week scan or maybe earlier and OH will probably find out earlier as we see them often and they'll notice when I say no to tea - You can tell I like my tea :haha: plus I'll stay away from her dogs as they jump up and I'm paranoid haha. 

*Arabelle* - Exactly - don't know how Facebook would do it though but then I'm completely useless with computer stuff haha. Hope the TWW speeds up for you!


----------



## slg76

ok ladies. Squint away. Here are my tests from this morning. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...as-tests-let-guessing-begin.html#post30781561


----------



## arabelle

Sara - I definitely see a line in the last pic. Maybe the first, it's a bit fuzzy, so hard to say. Second pic is too blurry. :)


----------



## boodley

Sara - I would have said yes to #2 & 3!!!

What you think irl??


----------



## slg76

in real life the wondfo looks negative. Even after drying. The FS plastic test looked negative at 5 minutes. By 10 it had a faint line that had just a hint of purple. By 15 minutes it was definitely positive but I'm afraid that is heading into evap. territory. Although I've had plenty of tests that were bfn dry stark white with no evap before. 

I don't know. I don't trust it until it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Linnypops

Sara -test 3 looks good! I think they say an evap is generally not the colour of the control line and that blue tests are problematic because it's hard to make out the colour, but you can see both lines are purple! If you could get a frer - even better! I'm excited to see your next test.... When will that be? X


----------



## Literati_Love

GRgirl- oh no. I so hope you do not lose your job. That is just awful 

Rachel - good that AF is slowing down 

Celine - sorry about your annoying pregnant friends. At least you will have some news of your own to share soon.


----------



## GRGirl

slg- ahhhh I see the line on #3!!!! Oh I hope it's it for you!!!!!!!!!

Rachel- it depends on whether you have oily or dry skin, but I have a few favorites I really love. I know in the UK you guys have Illamasqua and Boots (? I think) and I LOVE Illamasqua's foundation- it comes in super pale shades and blends easily. Only issue is you have to work fast before it sets.

I personally wear and get decent results with either Revlon ColorStay Whipped (cheapest foundation I've ever worn but it's awesome!) or NARS SheerGlow. I had a bottle of Yves Saint Laurent Touche Eclat foundation that I'm finishing up but it's too sheer for me so I don't think I'll be re-purchasing. I have super dry skin, so I always have to moisturize and prime then put the foundation on over it with a stippling brush or it'll cake into my pores. Gross! I recommend a primer underneath for everyone, anyway, but especially if you have dry skin a silicone primer keeps things from settling in pores too badly.

AFM- thanks everyone! Get my job until 1/31 at least, which is good with the holidays. Going to a hockey game tonight with DF so I'm going to forget about it and enjoy myself. Did an OPK around 2 pm just now and it was negative (although just barely negative), so looks like I'm O'ing today. Hoping the BDing last night and this morning worked, otherwise it's on to next cycle. Waiting for another couple days before starting the progesterone again. *sigh* man, this TTC stuff is getting old!


----------



## celine

Slg i see a line on test 3!


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - We haven't heard from you in a little while. Are you doing okay?


----------



## arabelle

Haha
 



Attached Files:







ttc.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle- I've seen that before and it is so true! :haha: 

GRGirl - I am glad you get to keep your job for a couple more months anyway. That must be really tough though. Enjoy a fun weekend of distracting yourself!


----------



## penguin1

slg76 said:


> Sorry Rachel. It is hard to watch other people get what you want so badly. Facebook needs to install a pregnancy filter so we can just screen those messages out.
> 
> Jrepp: I hope your dream is a good sign. What grade do you teach? Both of my sisters are teachers.
> 
> Consider three more bunnies saved because I bought three hpts at walmart today :rofl: I would have bought more but that's all that was on the shelf. I bought the 88 cent ones so I don't have to feel bad about using a lot. I was trying to stock up because I avoid going to walmart very often.
> 
> I caught a couple sales on cyber week. Mostly I find that prices are the same or cheaper online and I can shop in my PJs. I usually find what I want from Amazon with free shipping. We got DD a 7 foot trampoline to put in the basement. Good for getting the wiggles out when it's cold and snowy.
> 
> The driveway is cleared. Ouch! My ears hurt. Should have worn a hat. It's been hovering right around 10 degrees F today.

 we have to have our driveway plowed. it is about a quarter mile long but I did have to shovel around the doorway. we got about a foot of snow here and with the wind chill it is in the negatives! 

I agree with the pregnancy filter on fb! my cousin works for them, I should mention it to her! I have a friend who posts nothing but her miserable pregnancy, when she wanted to abort it in the first place. one thing was about going out to party after she has the "kid". bleh

I love the cheapie hpts, but I got sick if using so many of them cuz I want sure if they were working that I just ended up getting a 3pk of digis!


----------



## penguin1

I'm still waiting for af. I had major thick cm Monday and a bd session. wondering if maybe I did finally O? I guess I'll wait to see what happens over the weekend.


----------



## penguin1

arabelle said:


> New list...
> 
> Waiting to ov
> 
> Rachel - cd 3
> Apple - cd 7 (ntnp)
> 
> TWW
> huh
> Garfie - cd 12 positive opk
> Arabelle -2 dpo, trying to keep busy!
> GRGirl- 2 dpo, testing dec 14
> Jrepp- 3 dpo, maybe testing dec 16
> Boodley- 6 dpo
> slg76	- 9 dpo, maybe a squinter! Testing again Friday
> 
> Rainbow babies growing!
> 
> Literati_Love - 4w+5
> Munchkin - 7w+2
> Linnypops	- 9w
> Celine- 10w
> Elizabean- 13w+1
> 
> Who did I miss?
> 
> Penguin?

 yes! sorry, um cd 20 I guess


----------



## Jrepp

slg76 said:


> ok ladies. Squint away. Here are my tests from this morning.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...as-tests-let-guessing-begin.html#post30781561

I kind of see a line, but it looks more like a shadow from the angle of the camera to me. I hope I'm wrong though!

As for me: had a pretty eventful day today! Temp at 98.12 so still high :) Had a pretty crazy dream last night and woke up in a panic. Went to work and got a call from my hubby (and then my sister). My moms dogs got into a fight and one was hurt pretty badly. My husband dropped everything and drove over there to help my mom out and then came and got me to check them out and doctor the dogs up. In my panic, I left work in below freezing temps wearing nothing but a t-shirt, sweat pants and snow boots. I was then stuck outside for 10 minutes before someone leg me in the building. Hubby and I made gingerbread houses with my side of the family and then caught hunger games 2 before heading home.

My boobs are a little tender, I'm bloated and I feel like if I pushed hard enough I could manually start my period. There is some pressure and mild twinges on my right side.


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati_Love said:


> Munchkin - We haven't heard from you in a little while. Are you doing okay?

Hey there. Yes sorry I've not been posting but I have been trying to keep up with reading! I've been working lots and got a horrific cold, totally lost my voice which is very hard for me! With the nausea and exhaustion and insomnia I'm basically a zombie! Pregnancy wise it's wierd though, I feel fairly relaxed. It's either because everything's going well and I know it subconsciously or I'm protecting myself so much I don't really care. My 8 wk scan is the start if next week and I'm not looking forward to it, and I'm not bothered if oh doesn't come, it just feels like a medical procedure that could go either way! Obviously I'll be gutted if it goes the wrong way but I'm not letting myself get too excited or scared, just nothingy really! Xx


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin - I can understand your approach, felt much the same before mine. Still, the signs are good, if quite rubbish for your daily existence. The insomnia is a bitch it has to be said. Thinking of you x

Celine - you're closing in on 11 weeks missy! Awesome! X

Jrepp - what dpo are you testing this month?

Grgirl - glad your job is lasting after Christmas, awful time for it to end otherwise! I guess it gives you a bit of time after the holidays to look for something else.

Afm - saw my counsellor yesterday and she was great! Feel a lot better today.... I got myself into a lot of thinking which didn't add up. Anyway, today I'm trying to get in for a haircut, the grey roots are depressing me so I'm hoping a good cut will improve things! Lx


----------



## celine

H girls i was thinkin of you all last night,mhubby and i watched a sad series and an old lady had lost her second husband, she was so sad and the frief she had when she had to walk back into her empry house was heartbreaking, in her mind she could still picture him and she was crying/ begging "please dont leave me"
Well imlost it! The grief came over me :( i could feel that hollowness sadness of co ing home after thst first mc. I recalled lying next to my son on his birthday as he watched tv and indrifted in and out of sleep each time waking up to remember what was going on :(

Even though i never met that baby, never knew if it would be a boy or girl, never knew him or her i felt so empty and sad :(. Mc has changed my life so much. Our hearts will always bear the that scar.


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh celine, beautiful thoughts there but yes so sad. It's true, I will always grieve my January baby whatever happens next. It's hard because you can't keep going on about it but it never goes away. Massive hugs xxx


----------



## boodley

Arabelle &#8211; thanks for the list! Hope the TWW is going quickly &#8211; Mine&#8217;s not! 

GRGirl &#8211; where are you going on honeymoon &#8211; hope it&#8217;s somewhere nice! Your BD timing sound great this cycle &#8211; you&#8217;ll know soon enough! Glad you&#8217;ve reassurance about work till the New Year anyway &#8211; will they review it again then? It&#8217;s such an uncertain time. 

LL &#8211; I&#8217;ve heard of getting easily winded as a pregnancy symptom too &#8211; sounds good! 

Sara &#8211; would you believe, I&#8217;ve only been to Scotland once myself! It&#8217;s almost too close, I don&#8217;t think about it when I&#8217;m planning a trip. Edinburgh is supposed to be soooo beautiful &#8211; might need to think of arranging a trip there soon. Are you testing again today&#8230;&#8230;..?????

Elizabean &#8211; you&#8217;ve a great stretch off! Enjoy. Hope your dad & stepmum are having a fab time over here. Are they taking in many places? You&#8217;re a more tolerant traveller than I am! I remember on one of the flights I dropped my lip balm, and the seats were so tight I couldn&#8217;t reach my arm down to pick it up &#8211; Cabin Fever!! 

Jrepp &#8211; that app sounds cute. How are you getting on with the cream now? 

Rachel &#8211; totally get how you feel about those announcements, honey. Mine are happening irl &#8211; there&#8217;s an epidemic at work!! I have to smile through every announcement &#8211; I am genuinely happy for them, but feel like every person who has good news pushes me further back in the queue. It must be my turn soon, right? Great &#8211; gonna stalk your journal so :0) We&#8217;re about half an hour outside Dublin &#8211; it&#8217;s perfect! We can pop up to the city really easily, but we&#8217;re away from the madness of the traffic. Yeah, we&#8217;re an island of many accents alright! My OH is from the north &#8211; he can&#8217;t understand people from the most southern counties, and vice versa. I&#8217;m originally from the midlands, so I translate! Where are your relatives? (they&#8217;ll be yours and not just Harry&#8217;s very very soon!!)

Penguin &#8211; hope this is a good sign for you!! If AF comes, are you due to start your meds?? 

Munchkin &#8211; glad you&#8217;re feeling a little calmer in yourself, though you do sound like you&#8217;re having an awful time of it &#8211; which is great, but awful! We&#8217;ll be thinking of you for next week. 

Linny &#8211; glad your session with the counsellor was useful. Hope you get well pampered today! 

Celine - <<hugs>> - yeah, those reminders will always be there. None of us will ever forget. Hopefully we&#8217;ll all go on to have our rainbow babies, but the little ones we lost will always be a part of our story. I know I&#8217;ll always feel that loss. 

You all sound much more organised than me for Christmas &#8211; going into town tomorrow to try and do it all in one blast! 

AFM &#8211; 9dpo today. It took everything I had not to test earlier on &#8211; I ended up marching to our downstairs loo so I wouldn&#8217;t even have to look at the tests tempting me! Holding out till next Wednesday. Still not hopeful &#8211; not a whisper of a symptom so far. Yet, at the same time have opened the calendar to calculate when I&#8217;d book my scan &#61516; Know I&#8217;ll be let down but not surprised on Wednesday if it&#8217;s BFN. 

Hope everyone&#8217;s having a nice weekend so far!


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - Wow, that sounds like a crazy day! At least you got some fun in at the end. How did you like Hunger Games 2? DH and I saw it on Thursday and loved it.

Those sound like promising symptoms! I sure hope it's a BFP for you! 

Munchkin - Wow, that's awful you're so sick with a cold on top of all your pregnancy symptoms! That doesn't sound fun. I'm glad you're feeling relaxed about it, and I very much hope and believe it's because subconsciously you know everything is going well. I understand not looking forward to your scan next week. It's so hard. I really hope everything is good at the scan. All your bad symptoms are a great sign, after all. 

Linny - I'm glad your first meeting with your counselor went well. That's great that you're feeling better now. Enjoy your hair cut! It's always nice to have a change. 

Celine - That is so sad and so true. It is just such an awful, awful feeling to find out you're having an mc. In a way I feel it's ruined my life...at least temporarily. Remember you are nearly out of your first trimester already and things are going so well this time. Hopefully having your beautiful rainbow baby will at least allow you some joy again even if it doesn't lessen the pain from the past. 

Boodley - Good for you for not testing! Wednesday sounds like a good plan. 

AFM - I only got a 2-3 on a digi today. I feel fairly convinced this pregnancy is going exactly as the last one did, and I will likely never get a 3+. It isn't fair, and the thought of this coming to an end again is making me so sick.


----------



## Jrepp

Munchkin30 said:


> Literati_Love said:
> 
> 
> Munchkin - We haven't heard from you in a little while. Are you doing okay?
> 
> Hey there. Yes sorry I've not been posting but I have been trying to keep up with reading! I've been working lots and got a horrific cold, totally lost my voice which is very hard for me! With the nausea and exhaustion and insomnia I'm basically a zombie! Pregnancy wise it's wierd though, I feel fairly relaxed. It's either because everything's going well and I know it subconsciously or I'm protecting myself so much I don't really care. My 8 wk scan is the start if next week and I'm not looking forward to it, and I'm not bothered if oh doesn't come, it just feels like a medical procedure that could go either way! Obviously I'll be gutted if it goes the wrong way but I'm not letting myself get too excited or scared, just nothingy really! XxClick to expand...

I'm sorry you got so sick! Did you know that when you are pregnant, your body actually produces a hormone called relaxin, which initially helps with implantation and later loosens your pelvic muscles and cervix to get ready for birth? Interestingly enough, it also gives you a feel good feeling! Maybe that's what you are experiencing.



Linnypops said:


> Munchkin - I can understand your approach, felt much the same before mine. Still, the signs are good, if quite rubbish for your daily existence. The insomnia is a bitch it has to be said. Thinking of you x
> 
> Celine - you're closing in on 11 weeks missy! Awesome! X
> 
> Jrepp - what dpo are you testing this month?
> 
> Grgirl - glad your job is lasting after Christmas, awful time for it to end otherwise! I guess it gives you a bit of time after the holidays to look for something else.
> 
> Afm - saw my counsellor yesterday and she was great! Feel a lot better today.... I got myself into a lot of thinking which didn't add up. Anyway, today I'm trying to get in for a haircut, the grey roots are depressing me so I'm hoping a good cut will improve things! Lx

I'm kind of playing it by ear right now. My temps are holding steady, so I'm hoping for the second jump like in September. If I go triphasic, I'll be testing 4 days later, if I don't go triphasic I'll be testing at 12 dpo, as AF usually comes 12-13 dpo. I've been feeling a lot of pressure and fullness in my uterus, and some very mild twinges. 

I'm glad you saw a counselor. Are you going to go back and see her again? A new haircut will be great! Post a pic, I want to see it :thumbup:



celine said:


> H girls i was thinkin of you all last night,mhubby and i watched a sad series and an old lady had lost her second husband, she was so sad and the frief she had when she had to walk back into her empry house was heartbreaking, in her mind she could still picture him and she was crying/ begging "please dont leave me"
> Well imlost it! The grief came over me :( i could feel that hollowness sadness of co ing home after thst first mc. I recalled lying next to my son on his birthday as he watched tv and indrifted in and out of sleep each time waking up to remember what was going on :(
> 
> Even though i never met that baby, never knew if it would be a boy or girl, never knew him or her i felt so empty and sad :(. Mc has changed my life so much. Our hearts will always bear the that scar.

That's is so sad! I couldn't even imagine loosing my husband. Losing a child, is always difficult, even more so when we never got the opportunity to meet the baby. It will be difficult for the rest of our lives. My mom had 4 miscarriages, my aunt had 7 and my grandma had 9. All of them told me that they still think about what could have been with each baby, but are so thankful for the loses because without those loses they wouldn't have the children they do today.


My husband and I watched hunger games 2 last night and I cried several times. My husband said "oh no, not again!" I asked him what he meant and he said I've only had really bad mood swings twice and both times I was pregnant. :shrug: temps are pretty level, and I went from 1/4 tsp twice a day to 1/8 tsp twice a day of progesterone cream. Despite the 1/2 dose my temps didn't drop like they normally are by now.


----------



## Jrepp

Ll - I loved it! I cried a lot, but hormones :shrug: I can't wait fir three to moe out! Did you read the books at all?


----------



## Jrepp

Boodley- I'm doing alright with it. Halved the dose as I read the recommended dies is between 15-24 mcg a day and I was applying 40. Still don't notice much, but my temps are level for the first time.

Ll - despite crying several times (the hardest being when Catniss and Peeta were at district 11 and Catniss spoke about Rue), I loved it! I can't wait fir 3 to come out. Have you read the books?


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - I've read the first one but only half of Catching Fire. I rarely have time to read so it was hard to get into it when I was putting it down for weeks at a time in between. The movie was awesome, though. Have you read the books? I hope your mood swings mean you are super preggers!


----------



## Jrepp

I did read the books. Can't seem to be patient enough to wait for the movies to come out!


Oh I had a dream last night that I lived in this weird house and slept in the closet. When I went outside to get something these gangsters were waiting for me and I tried to run away but they chased me into a pit of ferocious dogs who attacked me. Then the police came and took the group of people to jail and wanted to know if I would testify


----------



## Anniebobs

Tried to catch up but it's almost impossble :haha: but just wanted to say literati the conception indicator isn't 100% so don't be worried that you got a 2-3, you're only a day off that anyway.

I am currently in limbo at the moment, I started spotting last month on 11th Nov and AF showed properly about 9pm so I classed 12th as cd1. I normally have a 24/25 day cycle so based on the 25 day cycle I'd have been due on today but I've had no signs. Trying not to get my hopes up too much but we've only been using the pullout method and a couple of times we've done it twice (thanks to being more relaxed and not tracking o). No symptoms to indicate AF or 'other' but eeek I'm getting a teeny bit excited! Should I test?


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Annie. That sounds promising that AF still isn't showing any signs of arriving. I think you totally should test...;)

Jrepp - Crazy dreams could be a good sign.


----------



## Jrepp

I think you should test Annie, but if you are nervous you can always wait and see what happens in the next few days.


----------



## celine

Annie if u are on here aking us if you should test....subconsiously u must want to test cos we all say hell yea!


----------



## Munchkin30

Anniebobs said:


> Tried to catch up but it's almost impossble :haha: but just wanted to say literati the conception indicator isn't 100% so don't be worried that you got a 2-3, you're only a day off that anyway.
> 
> I am currently in limbo at the moment, I started spotting last month on 11th Nov and AF showed properly about 9pm so I classed 12th as cd1. I normally have a 24/25 day cycle so based on the 25 day cycle I'd have been due on today but I've had no signs. Trying not to get my hopes up too much but we've only been using the pullout method and a couple of times we've done it twice (thanks to being more relaxed and not tracking o). No symptoms to indicate AF or 'other' but eeek I'm getting a teeny bit excited! Should I test?

Lovely to see you back Annie! All exciting stuff, the first time I ever got pregnant I only did it once genuinely so it's definitely possible! If I were being a good fairy I'd say leave it a few days but the evil Poas fairy says test test test!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati I'm so sorry you're feeling low about this pregnancy but it's all very normal to not be hopeful. I've lost count of the number of posts I've read about the clearblue digi being inaccurate, certainly far more than the ones where it's been accurate! I know how you feel though because I did the clearblue digi thing early on and it was really nerve wracking. I also did internet cheapies alongside them so even if the weeks didn't change I could see the line getting darker. 

There's no reason it shouldn't all be fine, and as plenty of people on here have told me, this is a totally new pregnancy and whatever happened before has no bearing on this one. Xxx

Boodley 9dpo is getting to the exciting bit! Good luck on Wednesday xx


----------



## Anniebobs

We'll I didn't need to test because AF was waiting for me this morning! Going to take 26 days as my cycle now because this has happened to me twice and got me excited! At least I know the pullout method works though, only 2 more AFs to go till we will try again


----------



## Munchkin30

Boo :( I think if I were you I'd be having a few little accidents in the next couple of months! Xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin30 said:


> Boo :( I think if I were you I'd be having a few little accidents in the next couple of months! Xx

It's tempting but I really do want to go to my friends wedding in Cyprus next year and you can't be more than 36 weeks to fly so I do need to wait. But if it happened I'd be thrilled obviously. My husband is really excited about our first family holiday too.


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - so sorry AF got you. That is awful you had your hopes up. Sounds like a good idea to count your cycle as 26 days. 

Munchkin - thanks for your understanding. Are you still feelin nice and rubbish? 

Celine - how are you feeling? You rarely mention yourself! 

AFM - I half expected this pregnancy to take the exact same timeline as the last which would mean some pink CM this morning, but thankfully there was none. Looks like maybe I'll get to carry this pregnancy for at least an extra day or so.


----------



## Jrepp

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

Annie-I'm sorry you got AF today. I know you don't want to try again just yet, so I'm happy for you at the same time.

Ll- I'm glad this pregnancy is different for you. Hopefully it's sticky and that's why there is such a difference. How are you feeling today?

Munchkin- how are you feeling? I know your scan is coming up! How exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time?

AFM: just awoke from a horrid dream. I was working and a guy came up and started shooting kids and teachers. I was able to get some of the class I was in to safety, but not before two children were shot right in front of me. Then there was an explosion in the cafeteria and we all ran outside. I went with this bus driver to make sure the kids get home safely and the bus driver would not let me off the bus! Stupid dreams!

My temp slightly increased this morning after having small twinges throughout the day yesterday. Made myself a nice serving of asparagus, but after having a few spears I couldn't stand the taste anymore and gave them to hubby, who said they were great :shrug: I have a stuffy nose and a bit of a sore throat. Boobs are tender, but not that painful. It did hurt to lay on my stomach yesterday. Still bloated and constipated.


----------



## Linnypops

LL - I've got a good feeling for you love! the frers having stronger line than control line, there's no spotting, not just an extra day, you'll get 8 more months x

Jrepp - crazy dreams and your temps look really consistent. Looks good! X

Boodley - good luck for test day! X

Annie - sorry af got you! The wedding next year sounds like good fun though!


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - You have some very good signs! I so hope you're pregnant! When will you test?

Actually, today my boobs are more sore than usual. Yesterday they were barely sore at all which had me worried, but today they've been sore since the morning (they still barely hurt, but I'll take anything) and that feels like a good sign since usually they don't hurt til the evening. I am still feeling out of breath and tired out.

Linny - Thanks. I truly hope I get 8 more months. For days I've been feeling wet and drippy down there, so I keep thinking I'm going to go to the washroom and see blood, but so far nothing and I am very thankful for that.

I hope you're managing to stay calm. Are you going to see your counselor again?


----------



## Jrepp

I'm still trying to decide lol. The frers are still packed away and I don't have the motivation needed to locate them right now. I'm 7dpo right now. Will probably wait until at least 12dpo, as LP is usually 12-13 days long (stats skewed due to mc), but the poas in me will probably get a dollar store test and try at 10dpo to satisfy the need. 

Now that I've been up and about for a while now, my boobs are killing me and I am quite nauseous. :shrug:

I just looked at the calendar and noticed that today is hubby's and my 6 month wedding anniversary. I'm going to try to get him to take me out for dinner.


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Glad to hear the boobs are getting sorer! It doesn't have to mean anything, but it's nice to get some symptomatic reassurance! I'm still quite calm, this morning there was a clump of quite hard pink stuff. I was a wee bit alarmed at the consistency - but remembered i'd had a thrush pessary in :dohh:. Spoke to DF about it and we decided to try the doppler for some reassurance, found the heartbeat after a few minutes. :thumbup:

So yeah, gave myself a little pat on the back for not losing my shiz today. I might call my counsellor again if i feel overwhelmed, she helped me a lot after my brother passed and turns out more than a little helpful this time as she also counsels couples at the IVF clinic (I didn't realise this before) so had more to say about miscarriage and bleeding etc than even my doctor did. So, yeah pretty great coincidence!


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - That is good you were able to hear the baby's heartbeat on the doppler! You are actually so lucky to be hearing the heartbeat so early! I know lots of people can't hear it until 12 weeks. Where did you get your doppler? Was it very expensive? I might like one if I ever make it to 8ish weeks which seems unlikely. I think I would listen to it every night just to reassure myself for the first little while. Do you listen to it very much?

That is so great that your counselor is so well-versed in miscarriage/fertility matters. I'm glad she was such a great help to you. :hugs:

Also - I noticed from your sig that you lost your baby at 5 w 4 d last time. I am just curious if your baby stopped developing at that stage, or if that's the day when you actually miscarried? How did it feel passing that same day this time?


----------



## celine

LL oh hun i know this is different for you, those super dark frers were not for nothing <3 when will you have a scan? 
Munchkin, when is yours?
Jrpp ypur symptoms are so good right now!

Me - hmm not much, m tired, crabby at times...we bought a toddler bed for dd so nervous about that. Keep forgetting how far i am, i need to go for bloods this week and next week thur is my 12 weeks scan whaaaaat? 
I was vomiting again this morning :( its ok its just really gets to me in the morning but with nothing in my stomach its basically my stomach turning itself inside out and i feel yucky and end up peeing myself (so glam?)


----------



## Munchkin30

Literati yay for sore boobs! Mine are getting less sore but I'm feeling so icky I'm not too worried. 

Jrepp sounding good! Exciting stuff xx

Annie boo but also glad you're excited about your holiday x

AFM I've had a hard day. I'm starting to get really nervous about next weeks scan. Reality is kicking in. I've still got a horrid cold and was up a lot coughing and I've been feeling really icky. Starving hungry but can't find anything I can eat :( I'm also feeling proper fat and succumbed to my maternity leggings today which made me feel bad because last time I wore my maternity jeans but it feels like a fake pregnancy looking back and I was so sad to put my maternity clothes away :( also my NCT friends came round and the girl that was 3 weeks ahead of me is ready to pop. All day everyone just talked about it and she is so sweet and understanding but it really hurts I should be nearly 34 weeks! She kept asking me how I was feeling and if we were trying again so u said we were secretly pregnant and she was so happy for me :( I think it's cos my due date is coming round so quick and I'm not 'safe' yet.
If it all works out I think I'll announce on my previous due date when I'll be just over 14 weeks. Please let it all be ok :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine I'm not sure when my scan is, I've got to call my mw tomorrow so she can book me in for an emergency appointment because of the 'bleeding' :dohh:hopefully Tuesday Wednesday or Thursday x


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - I have no idea when I will ever get a scan since I can't even get in contact with my doctor. I think I have no chance of having one before 8 weeks now unless I start bleeding. And my doctor is on holidays in a week so I won't even be able to contact her if anything goes wrong.

Sorry to hear you are vomiting but that is definitely a good sign. That sounds absolutely awful though, especially with the peeing yourself part! You poor thing. Thankfully you'll be out of the first tri in no time! 

Munchkin - So sorry that you've had a hard day. Sounds like you're feeling pretty yuck. I'm sorry taking out your maternity clothes made you feel bad but remember this is not a 'pretend' pregnancy and after your scan this week you are going to get so much reassurance! Sounds like a good idea to announce on your previous due date. Will you mention your previous loss at that time?


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Yeah, I was worried we might not, but I knew i'd seen bean a few days ago...so thought now might be a good time to try??. I watched some YouTube videos to try and figure out the best location to find hb (really low next to pubic hairline!).....It's the Sonoline B Economy Fetal Doppler, I think there's a professional version too. It was pretty cheap actually at £50 - might be about $85 where you are?? You can also rent professional ones really cheaply. You'd probably be more likely to find it clearer with those.


I'm trying not to rely on it too much because I think it's one of those things that could easily add to stress rather than relieve it! Say, if I couldn't find the hb today I might have been 10x worse. But, because I did find it there were no calls to epu, or endless googling/fretting. It's a toss up really! But, it is a good investment actually, especially if you can't go for early ultrasounds etc for reassurance.

I started bleeding on 5+4, passed baby probably about 6w.. Felt great to pass 5+4 without bleeding but not much felt different except for a searing pain in my left hand side! No obvious nausea, sore boobs same as mc etc. The symptoms of nausea came much later at late 6 weeks. So tbh, I was on the fence until we saw a heartbeat.

Did you have any signs last time before the 6 weeks? As in, spotting or severe cramping etc?


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - Sorry you;re feeling rubbish love...I think a bit of wee is very glamorous though. :)

Munchkin - Ahhhh! Your brilliant midwife, I was a bit worried at first before I remembered your secret pact :) Hopefully soon then! Yes, reality - but reality can also be extremely nice! I hope and believe it will be. x


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - yeah, last time at 5 w 2 days, I had a tiny bit of pink CM just in the morning when I wiped. Then nothing until a couple days later when I had a tiny tinge of bright red blood in a big glob of egg-whitey CM. Then nothing again until about 6 w 1 day when I started having some bright red blood but only when I wiped. At 6 w 2 days I just had some dark dried up spotting at the end of the night so I thought maybe it was going away. Then at 6 w 3 days I started bleeding steadily. It was very light but it wasn't just when I wiped. That is when I went to the hospital. They did a scan the next day and the baby was only measuring at 4 w 6 d. I passed the baby a couple days later. If you started bleeding at 5 w 4 d, do you know what your baby was actually measuring at that point?

Sorry if that was too much detail but it's very imprinted on my mind. 

Thanks for letting me know about the doppler. Did you buy it locally, or order it online?


----------



## celine

After any loss i think you cant forget "the day" that it all happened, i too this time was so sure id wake up and spot at 8 weeks. My scan was on 8+6 and i could see. Unchkins signature in my minds eye and even after the hb when mw said lets measure i was sure i would relive munchkins scan where the baby measured too smal. These things just stay with you..maybe thats why i keep thinking im like 7/8 weeks because its the weeks i found out the bad news. Technically i was 10 weeks when i passed the baby and ended up in hospital with uncontrollable bleeding...thats like...this week.

Munchkin try not to focus on it (easier said than done i know) and i hope your scan comes sooner! I know what u mean about the maturnity wear, i wore my black trousers that i wore once during my last pregnancy and i felt like i was tempting fate. I actually held out til after my scan this time, but i was using the rubber band round the button trick :)

Im going out bowling on tuesday night, its a drinkfest night so another night of faking it yikes! I have my two besties who will cover for me tho, hope i can pull off a good show like last time.


----------



## slg76

Jrepp: fingers are crossed tightly for you!

LL: I'm so sorry you are having so much anxiety about your pregnancy. I absolutely understand why but it makes me sad for you that you aren't able to enjoy the pregnancy at all. I don't understand how your medical system works. Here if a doctor wasn't getting back to me I would just find a new doctor. Is that an option? 

Celine: I think a little splash of pee is all the rage with the pregnant ladies :haha:

Munchkin: sending a hug :hugs: No reason to think anything is wrong! 

AFM: I think my squinter the other day was a fluke. My tests since have been bfn. AF due in a day or two I think. We'll see :shrug:


----------



## celine

Slg :( i hope todays tests were just bad tests?


----------



## Munchkin30

Sig yes I really hope it was just a bad test :( it's so hard at this stage, the hours I've spent squinting at stupid lines :(

Thanks celine and sorry my ticker was causing you stress :( you're doing so well getting past your milestones, you have to believe you're 10 weeks now, you're so close to surviving the first tri and I love watching your progression because I feel I'm hot on your heels. It doesn't seem long since you were 8 weeks so hopefully in no time I'll be where you are :) I found a good trick for fake drinking today. I did mulled wine and non alcoholic mulled wine so nobody noticed which one I was drinking! By the way the weeing thing is making me laugh. I do love you, wish I knew you irl I could do with a celine in my world!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - good luck with faking it at the bowling night. I am sure you'll do a great performance as always. :haha: so sorry you're around the time when you actually started bleeding last time but I have full confidence your baby is doing well this time and there will be no more heartache in your future. 

Slg - Thanks. I really hate that I can't enjoy this pregnancy as well because when I was TTC I told myself I would enjoy every minute of it when I finally was preg again. 

I would rather not switch doctors. It is very difficult to get a doctor here as they're almost all full here. I would end up with a very crappy doctor who doesn't know much. My dr is a very good doctor especially with prenatal patients and I trust her judgment a lot. Also, she will actually give me advice over the phone which most doctors here will not do. Usually you have to go in but she will call me even from her own house if I have concerns. But unfortunately she is close to retirement and only works part-time which I think is why I have had a difficult time contacting her this time. It really is frustrating but I don't have a whole lot of other options. I am going to call and leave another message on Monday about my anxiety because I think she would be more likely to call about that since she probably figured by now I already knew I was pregnant.

So sorry you have only had BFNs since. That is really too bad. :( But at least you know you have fertility meds to use next month if need be and hopefully those will do the trick!

Munchkin - yum I LOVE mulled wine. My mom always makes it at Christmas and it is my favourite thing ever. I want to ask her to make non-alcoholic this year but that would involve telling her I'm pregnant. I am guessing she already knows anyway because I have rejected wine several weeks in a row now! :haha: I know your scan is this week, but what is the actual day of it?


----------



## Jrepp

Linnypops said:


> LL - Glad to hear the boobs are getting sorer! It doesn't have to mean anything, but it's nice to get some symptomatic reassurance! I'm still quite calm, this morning there was a clump of quite hard pink stuff. I was a wee bit alarmed at the consistency - but remembered i'd had a thrush pessary in :dohh:. Spoke to DF about it and we decided to try the doppler for some reassurance, found the heartbeat after a few minutes. :thumbup:
> 
> So yeah, gave myself a little pat on the back for not losing my shiz today. I might call my counsellor again if i feel overwhelmed, she helped me a lot after my brother passed and turns out more than a little helpful this time as she also counsels couples at the IVF clinic (I didn't realise this before) so had more to say about miscarriage and bleeding etc than even my doctor did. So, yeah pretty great coincidence!

yay!! I'm glad you found the heart beat. I got a Doppler for my sister when she was pregnant with my nephew and she couldn't ever find a heartbeat with it. 




celine said:


> LL oh hun i know this is different for you, those super dark frers were not for nothing <3 when will you have a scan?
> Munchkin, when is yours?
> Jrpp ypur symptoms are so good right now!
> 
> Me - hmm not much, m tired, crabby at times...we bought a toddler bed for dd so nervous about that. Keep forgetting how far i am, i need to go for bloods this week and next week thur is my 12 weeks scan whaaaaat?
> I was vomiting again this morning :( its ok its just really gets to me in the morning but with nothing in my stomach its basically my stomach turning itself inside out and i feel yucky and end up peeing myself (so glam?)

Please post pics from your 12 week scan. My doctor told me to try and eat something right before bed because your food digests much slower and it will help with the nausea. She also said to try and keep something small next to the bed and nibble on them before ever getting up. Oh the joys of pregnancy!



Munchkin30 said:


> Literati yay for sore boobs! Mine are getting less sore but I'm feeling so icky I'm not too worried.
> 
> Jrepp sounding good! Exciting stuff xx
> 
> Annie boo but also glad you're excited about your holiday x
> 
> AFM I've had a hard day. I'm starting to get really nervous about next weeks scan. Reality is kicking in. I've still got a horrid cold and was up a lot coughing and I've been feeling really icky. Starving hungry but can't find anything I can eat :( I'm also feeling proper fat and succumbed to my maternity leggings today which made me feel bad because last time I wore my maternity jeans but it feels like a fake pregnancy looking back and I was so sad to put my maternity clothes away :( also my NCT friends came round and the girl that was 3 weeks ahead of me is ready to pop. All day everyone just talked about it and she is so sweet and understanding but it really hurts I should be nearly 34 weeks! She kept asking me how I was feeling and if we were trying again so u said we were secretly pregnant and she was so happy for me :( I think it's cos my due date is coming round so quick and I'm not 'safe' yet.
> If it all works out I think I'll announce on my previous due date when I'll be just over 14 weeks. Please let it all be ok :(

I'm sorry your day wasn't spectacular! I haven't the fortune of having a cold while pregnant, but I bet it sucks. You can't take much for the symptoms, only grin and bear it. Have you tried steam for your cough? If it makes you feel better, in October I was wearing maternity jeans at about 4.5 weeks because I was so bloated that my jeans wouldn't fit. That's great about telling your friend. I told my husband that I feel like I am keeping a huge secret by not telling people that we miscarried. Do your families know that you are pregnant?



Linnypops said:


> LL - Yeah, I was worried we might not, but I knew i'd seen bean a few days ago...so thought now might be a good time to try??. I watched some YouTube videos to try and figure out the best location to find hb (really low next to pubic hairline!).....It's the Sonoline B Economy Fetal Doppler, I think there's a professional version too. It was pretty cheap actually at £50 - might be about $85 where you are?? You can also rent professional ones really cheaply. You'd probably be more likely to find it clearer with those.
> 
> 
> I'm trying not to rely on it too much because I think it's one of those things that could easily add to stress rather than relieve it! Say, if I couldn't find the hb today I might have been 10x worse. But, because I did find it there were no calls to epu, or endless googling/fretting. It's a toss up really! But, it is a good investment actually, especially if you can't go for early ultrasounds etc for reassurance.
> 
> I started bleeding on 5+4, passed baby probably about 6w.. Felt great to pass 5+4 without bleeding but not much felt different except for a searing pain in my left hand side! No obvious nausea, sore boobs same as mc etc. The symptoms of nausea came much later at late 6 weeks. So tbh, I was on the fence until we saw a heartbeat.
> 
> Did you have any signs last time before the 6 weeks? As in, spotting or severe cramping etc?

I think I have said this before, but my sister had no symptoms throughout her entire pregnancy and delivered a healthy baby boy almost 3 years ago. You saw a heartbeat so your chances of a mc are so much less than they would be otherwise. I know this is going to stick for you!

Sig- I really hope that the positive you got the other day shows up brighter and that there is a fluke with the tests you took after that one.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes literati the non alcoholic was yum! And I am a real wine drinker so it takes a lot for fake alcohol to work for me! I'm not sure the day of the scan, I've got to call the midwife to get her to book me in for the 'emergency' scan because of the 'bleeding'!! Hopefully tues weds or thurs though because my sis is booked in for a c section on Tuesday so I'm heading straight down there after my grans 90th on Friday.

Jrepp a few people know now including my ohs sister who he accidentally told. None of the rest of my family know though. Pretty much everyone knows about the miscarriage xx


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin - Oo, we got some non alcoholic mulled wine from ikea last weekend, I might have a shot at it!

Slg - hopefully you've got some duff tests... Any chance of trying a frer soon? X

Jrepp - that's good to know! 

LL- by the time I went to the epu it was all over.... Didn't bother with a&e and passed everything over the weekend before having a scan in the Tuesday. So, well never know, but was so early nothing will have developed I guess :( so sad to hear about yours and other ladies experiences too. We end up knowing so much about what can go wrong, but hopefully this time more about what can go right xx


----------



## Elizabean

LL, I hope you can get through to your doctor soon. I'm sorry you are feeling so down. I remember passing my milestone date- I was glad to get there and still feel pregnant, but its still such an uncertain time. Its only natural to worry, especially if your only experience being pregnant didn't end well.

Munchkin I'm glad you have a scan coming up. Your midwife sounds great! And what a lovely idea to announce in January. I think that would make a sad day much more positive.

Celine, coming up to 12 weeks already, that is amazing! You really are so glam. Its good you can see the funny side of it!

Penguin, I hope it was ov for you. Fingers and toes are crossed :winkwink:

Sara, I'm sorry the tests were mean to you :nope:

Linny, I'm glad things are progressing well for you- its amazing your heard the bub on the doppler. I was tempted to get one but personally I think it would cause me more worry than necessary.

Jrepp, everything is sounding awesome for you. I hope an early Christmas pressie is on its way in pink line form! Congrats on 6 months since your wedding. What a 6 months its been eh? Things can only get better.

AFM, today is moving day for us. Its been a massive few weeks with not enough sleep and we still didn't manage to pack everything. We got removalists to get all of our big stuff and boxes and DH will be with them today. 
I'm at work as I obviously cant carry much, but I'll take tomorrow off work to unpack some stuff and hopefully make things look pretty. I haven't had any actual sickness for the last few weeks, but this morning I had a farewell vomit (in the toilet I had just cleaned:nope:). I sure know how to pick my timing!

Sorry to anyone I missed. love to all x


----------



## penguin1

boodley said:


> Arabelle  thanks for the list! Hope the TWW is going quickly  Mines not!
> 
> GRGirl  where are you going on honeymoon  hope its somewhere nice! Your BD timing sound great this cycle  youll know soon enough! Glad youve reassurance about work till the New Year anyway  will they review it again then? Its such an uncertain time.
> 
> LL  Ive heard of getting easily winded as a pregnancy symptom too  sounds good!
> 
> Sara  would you believe, Ive only been to Scotland once myself! Its almost too close, I dont think about it when Im planning a trip. Edinburgh is supposed to be soooo beautiful  might need to think of arranging a trip there soon. Are you testing again today..?????
> 
> Elizabean  youve a great stretch off! Enjoy. Hope your dad & stepmum are having a fab time over here. Are they taking in many places? Youre a more tolerant traveller than I am! I remember on one of the flights I dropped my lip balm, and the seats were so tight I couldnt reach my arm down to pick it up  Cabin Fever!!
> 
> Jrepp  that app sounds cute. How are you getting on with the cream now?
> 
> Rachel  totally get how you feel about those announcements, honey. Mine are happening irl  theres an epidemic at work!! I have to smile through every announcement  I am genuinely happy for them, but feel like every person who has good news pushes me further back in the queue. It must be my turn soon, right? Great  gonna stalk your journal so :0) Were about half an hour outside Dublin  its perfect! We can pop up to the city really easily, but were away from the madness of the traffic. Yeah, were an island of many accents alright! My OH is from the north  he cant understand people from the most southern counties, and vice versa. Im originally from the midlands, so I translate! Where are your relatives? (theyll be yours and not just Harrys very very soon!!)
> 
> Penguin  hope this is a good sign for you!! If AF comes, are you due to start your meds??
> 
> Munchkin  glad youre feeling a little calmer in yourself, though you do sound like youre having an awful time of it  which is great, but awful! Well be thinking of you for next week.
> 
> Linny  glad your session with the counsellor was useful. Hope you get well pampered today!
> 
> Celine - <<hugs>> - yeah, those reminders will always be there. None of us will ever forget. Hopefully well all go on to have our rainbow babies, but the little ones we lost will always be a part of our story. I know Ill always feel that loss.
> 
> You all sound much more organised than me for Christmas  going into town tomorrow to try and do it all in one blast!
> 
> AFM  9dpo today. It took everything I had not to test earlier on  I ended up marching to our downstairs loo so I wouldnt even have to look at the tests tempting me! Holding out till next Wednesday. Still not hopeful  not a whisper of a symptom so far. Yet, at the same time have opened the calendar to calculate when Id book my scan &#61516; Know Ill be let down but not surprised on Wednesday if its BFN.
> 
> Hope everyones having a nice weekend so far!

hey boodley! I do hope you get a bfp! 
still no af, if I do get it I'll go in for a scan to make sure the cyst is smaller and yes more meds! I was hoping to get it last week but I'll for sure get it by the 16th!


----------



## Munchkin30

Elizabean. Thanks. I hope the move all goes well and I'm sure you'll make it homely in no time!

My scan is booked for tomorrow at 9.30am. I feel sick just thinking about it.


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - :happydance: good luck for your scan - I'm sure everything will be absolutely amazing - can't wait to see the pics:hugs:

AFM - Not been around to much been reading but not posting - as have been mega busy at work (the machinery is nearly dismantled:happydance:)

So I started taking my progesterone cream at 3DPO and on Saturday had some weird pains around my belly button all day (not good when you have a children's party to go to and one to host!) Sunday the pains had eased a little more like little stabby pains for a few seconds and today they're back:wacko:

I know it's to early for anything - so I'm hoping they bugger off soon :haha:

Today is avon day - if it ever gets here - should have been here at 7.30am:growlmad: hope I'm not wasting a day:dohh:

:hugs:

X

Will catch up with you all soon


----------



## GRGirl

Munchkin- GL but I know it'll be ok for you!

Garfie- hey lady!!!! Nice to see you again :)

AFM- having a down day again :( (sorry for my whining ladies). My cycle is all jacked up. I put a link at the bottom of the post to check out my FF chart so you can see just how jacked up. I would say I've O'ed already but I'm on my THIRD surge and 3X of "I think I O'ed". I still am not sure I have. If I did, I think I'm either 2dpo or 7dpo since the OPKs are - but cervix is still high and soft, I'm incredibly emotional and angry, plus crampy. Weird dreams last night, the backache started, all of which I start getting around 5-7dpo. So did I O around cd 13 like I originally thought and this is just the 2nd estrogen surge some people get 1 week after O? Temp dipped a ton this morning, which makes sense if I'm 7dpo as possible implantation. *grrr* I wasn't temping a week ago, so I don't have a clear shift. My temps for the last 4 days look like post-O temps. FF has me as 2dpo.

My head hurts, I have no idea what's going on, I've put on 2 lbs from stress eating because of being so sick and then still TTCing. I know I haven't been doing this as long as some people, but I am just so over TTC. The MCs have made my cycle so out of whack and my body never seems to respond in a "normal" way.

My Crazy Ovulation Chart


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie hope Avon days going well. You'll be at an interesting dpo soon enough, let's hope this pains do one :( 

Gr sorry your cycle is doing your head in. Ttc is so hard even when your cycle is doing what it should :( this craziness isn't that helpful. The only way to be sure sadly is just keep BDing xxx

I've just realised my scan is the same ward I had my mc, and the same bit as where I had to take the pills after my scan to start the mc :( tbh though if it was in the sake place as my 12 week scan that would be rubbish too. I've just got to suck it up I suppose. The whole going to epu and telling them I've been bleeding is making me feel like this is a problem pregnancy :(


----------



## celine

Grgriel you are so entitled to down days xxx are you having fake ovulation like garfie?
Like munchkin said the only guarenteed thing to do is bd every second day or so...urgh you are cd20 by that time you should have now ovulated enough (fake or otherwise)

Munchkin i had all my scans in the same room same bed so i knownthat dread. My second mc i was rushed to the maturnity ward :( i was so ashamed as i cued up in my blood soaked trousers, blood leaking doen my legs standing behind some karge preggo who was likely in labour. I hated it.


----------



## arabelle

Munchkin - I know it must be upsetting to think about going back to the same place for your scan. But maybe after a good scan, the awful memories can be softened by some good ones. I've found listening to Christmas music (or any calming music) and taking deep breaths in through my nose and out my mouth to help calm me down when I'm feeling anxious. Try to distract yourself today. We will all be thinking of you, and your little bean, today and at your scan tomorrow. :hugs:

LL- Firstly :hugs: There is a difference between being grateful for your pregnancy and being relaxed. I have no doubt that you are grateful for this pregnancy, and I think that some reassurance (like a scan) will do wonders for helping you relax. You are in Canada right? Where are you? I totally understand not wanting to switch drs. I finally found a good family dr, and then we moved to Toronto. When my first mc happened, I hadn't started looking for a new one, so I've been driving 1.5 hours to see her. I'd rather not see someone new and risk dealing with a jerk, it's just not worth it to me. Have you ever considered seeing a midwife for your pregnancy? They are on call 24/7, but depending where you are may be hard to find one. I hope your dr gets back to you soon. Are you wanting to go for a scan?

Sara- It's still early, maybe your urine was too diluted? When is AF due?

AFM- 7 dpo...this part of the tww seems easier as I can reasonably test soon'ish. I'm hoping to wait until Saturday, although doubt that I will be able to resist testing Thursday, 10 dpo doesn't seem horribly unreasonable. Symptom spotting like crazy... bbs are so sore I had to sleep with a sports bra last night. Back ache for the last couple days, cramps, and nausea on and off. 

I have a dentist appointment on Friday for a filling that may turn into a root canal. How does everyone feel about dental work at (potentially) almost 4w? I feel like I'd like to test because if even a faint bfp, I'll put it off for a while. Thoughts?

In other news, finally heard back from obgyn. I have an appointment...at the end of February :(


----------



## arabelle

GRGirl- Wonky cycles are so frustrating! It's really hard to say what's going on without temps to help out. I say you assume you are 7 dpo, but fit in some bd just in case. What about cm? Or is it messing around too?


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Celine - what an awful story, i'm so sorry. They should never leave you queuing like that. My mum said when she was having my sis who was rhesus negative she was on a special ward despite my sis being fine, with all the ladies having miscarriages. They just have no sensitivity. After my 12 week scan last time they found a room to take us to on our own so we didn't have to sit in the waiting room with preggers ladies. It was lovely actually of them to do that i realise now. My local hospital is technically a bit rubbish but actually i've had nothing but positive experiences from them. I was considering going to another hospital to have my next baby but now i think i'll stick where i am!

Arabelle thank you so much for your support, i really appreciate it. 

I had a tooth out when i was about 8 weeks with my DD. The only problem i had was my mouth bled and bled and the local anaesthetic didn't work and i'm sure it was because of the pregnancy. At 4 weeks though you might be ok xx It's a good excuse to test though. The only reason i tested early this time was because i wanted to go out drinking that night!
Brill about your appointment too although hopefully you won't need it :)


----------



## celine

Arabelle hold out til friday morning, its a good excuse to test :)
Munchkin i know everything will be great tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Elizabean- it's definitely got potential to induce panic! Do far it hadn't. Good luck with the final stages of the move!

Munchkin - good luck tomorrow, I've got good vibes from here! I went back to same place where mc was confirmed three times! The experience was utterly different though obviously....nothing will jinx it don't worry. In that epau no babies/women about to give birth etc are allowed. it's very considerate to do that.

Garfie - the profesterone cream can cause unusual symptoms to begin with apparently. I didn't start till after bfp so not sure what the difference would have been for me.... Anyway, if it gets a bfp! ;)

Grgirl - was there a specific time you did the opks? As in, all in the evening or at different times? The most promising with Ewcm does seems to be the latter one with a random - in there..... I guess as other ladies say though you might just have to have a bd marathon to cover every base!!!

Arabelle - With a root canal the bacteria are quite bad ( I had a bad one once) and can circulate through your system, and in pregnancy your gums get worse anyways..... The procedure seems no worse than a filling? My dentist told me local anesthetic was fine in pregnancy as well but I'm not sure what other dentists would say? I agree testing first to make informed decision sounds good!


----------



## Jrepp

Elizabean said:


> LL, I hope you can get through to your doctor soon. I'm sorry you are feeling so down. I remember passing my milestone date- I was glad to get there and still feel pregnant, but its still such an uncertain time. Its only natural to worry, especially if your only experience being pregnant didn't end well.
> 
> Munchkin I'm glad you have a scan coming up. Your midwife sounds great! And what a lovely idea to announce in January. I think that would make a sad day much more positive.
> 
> Celine, coming up to 12 weeks already, that is amazing! You really are so glam. Its good you can see the funny side of it!
> 
> Penguin, I hope it was ov for you. Fingers and toes are crossed :winkwink:
> 
> Sara, I'm sorry the tests were mean to you :nope:
> 
> Linny, I'm glad things are progressing well for you- its amazing your heard the bub on the doppler. I was tempted to get one but personally I think it would cause me more worry than necessary.
> 
> Jrepp, everything is sounding awesome for you. I hope an early Christmas pressie is on its way in pink line form! Congrats on 6 months since your wedding. What a 6 months its been eh? Things can only get better.
> 
> AFM, today is moving day for us. Its been a massive few weeks with not enough sleep and we still didn't manage to pack everything. We got removalists to get all of our big stuff and boxes and DH will be with them today.
> I'm at work as I obviously cant carry much, but I'll take tomorrow off work to unpack some stuff and hopefully make things look pretty. I haven't had any actual sickness for the last few weeks, but this morning I had a farewell vomit (in the toilet I had just cleaned:nope:). I sure know how to pick my timing!
> 
> Sorry to anyone I missed. love to all x

Good luck on your move! We just moved too and it was a crazy and very cold few days. Not being able to do much is a blessing in disguise. 



Munchkin30 said:


> Elizabean. Thanks. I hope the move all goes well and I'm sure you'll make it homely in no time!
> 
> My scan is booked for tomorrow at 9.30am. I feel sick just thinking about it.

Good luck on your scan! I'm praying everything turns out great.



garfie said:


> Munchkin - :happydance: good luck for your scan - I'm sure everything will be absolutely amazing - can't wait to see the pics:hugs:
> 
> AFM - Not been around to much been reading but not posting - as have been mega busy at work (the machinery is nearly dismantled:happydance:)
> 
> So I started taking my progesterone cream at 3DPO and on Saturday had some weird pains around my belly button all day (not good when you have a children's party to go to and one to host!) Sunday the pains had eased a little more like little stabby pains for a few seconds and today they're back:wacko:
> 
> I know it's to early for anything - so I'm hoping they bugger off soon :haha:
> 
> Today is avon day - if it ever gets here - should have been here at 7.30am:growlmad: hope I'm not wasting a day:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> Will catch up with you all soon

Are you rotating your application sites?



GRGirl said:


> Munchkin- GL but I know it'll be ok for you!
> 
> Garfie- hey lady!!!! Nice to see you again :)
> 
> AFM- having a down day again :( (sorry for my whining ladies). My cycle is all jacked up. I put a link at the bottom of the post to check out my FF chart so you can see just how jacked up. I would say I've O'ed already but I'm on my THIRD surge and 3X of "I think I O'ed". I still am not sure I have. If I did, I think I'm either 2dpo or 7dpo since the OPKs are - but cervix is still high and soft, I'm incredibly emotional and angry, plus crampy. Weird dreams last night, the backache started, all of which I start getting around 5-7dpo. So did I O around cd 13 like I originally thought and this is just the 2nd estrogen surge some people get 1 week after O? Temp dipped a ton this morning, which makes sense if I'm 7dpo as possible implantation. *grrr* I wasn't temping a week ago, so I don't have a clear shift. My temps for the last 4 days look like post-O temps. FF has me as 2dpo.
> 
> My head hurts, I have no idea what's going on, I've put on 2 lbs from stress eating because of being so sick and then still TTCing. I know I haven't been doing this as long as some people, but I am just so over TTC. The MCs have made my cycle so out of whack and my body never seems to respond in a "normal" way.
> 
> My Crazy Ovulation Chart

I'm not sure when you ovulated to be honest. Did you temp when you got the first positive opk?



arabelle said:


> Munchkin - I know it must be upsetting to think about going back to the same place for your scan. But maybe after a good scan, the awful memories can be softened by some good ones. I've found listening to Christmas music (or any calming music) and taking deep breaths in through my nose and out my mouth to help calm me down when I'm feeling anxious. Try to distract yourself today. We will all be thinking of you, and your little bean, today and at your scan tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> LL- Firstly :hugs: There is a difference between being grateful for your pregnancy and being relaxed. I have no doubt that you are grateful for this pregnancy, and I think that some reassurance (like a scan) will do wonders for helping you relax. You are in Canada right? Where are you? I totally understand not wanting to switch drs. I finally found a good family dr, and then we moved to Toronto. When my first mc happened, I hadn't started looking for a new one, so I've been driving 1.5 hours to see her. I'd rather not see someone new and risk dealing with a jerk, it's just not worth it to me. Have you ever considered seeing a midwife for your pregnancy? They are on call 24/7, but depending where you are may be hard to find one. I hope your dr gets back to you soon. Are you wanting to go for a scan?
> 
> Sara- It's still early, maybe your urine was too diluted? When is AF due?
> 
> AFM- 7 dpo...this part of the tww seems easier as I can reasonably test soon'ish. I'm hoping to wait until Saturday, although doubt that I will be able to resist testing Thursday, 10 dpo doesn't seem horribly unreasonable. Symptom spotting like crazy... bbs are so sore I had to sleep with a sports bra last night. Back ache for the last couple days, cramps, and nausea on and off.
> 
> I have a dentist appointment on Friday for a filling that may turn into a root canal. How does everyone feel about dental work at (potentially) almost 4w? I feel like I'd like to test because if even a faint bfp, I'll put it off for a while. Thoughts?
> 
> In other news, finally heard back from obgyn. I have an appointment...at the end of February :(

I think your dentist appointment should go fine, but you might want to let them know you might be pregnant.


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - thanks. Hope your news went well. 

Arabelle - yep, I am in Saskatchewan. That is a long way to travel to see your dr but I totally see why you do it! How exciting that you will be testing soon! 

GRGirl - SO sorry you are having a hard time. This TTCAL thing is total crap. Your chart does look confusing with all those +OPKs. Eek! 

Munchkin - I truly hope your scan goes well tomorrow. I don't blame you at all for feeling sick about it but I do really think it will go well this time. :hugs:

Celine - that really is awful. I am glad I was just in the regular ER for mine and wasn't exposed to any pregnant people...My follow-up scan to check for retained tissue was hard, though, since there was an annoyingly happy couple waiting and discussing if they were having a girl or a boy.


----------



## Literati_Love

Also - regarding dental work during pregnancy, EVERYWHERE I have read has said local anesthetic is safe during pregnancy. But poor oral health is dangerous to pregnancy so I would get it fixed!


----------



## garfie

JR - Yes I'm alternating sites - are you? how many DPO are you now when will you be testing?:hugs:

Linny - The strange thing I've used this cream before and apart from sore boobs, high temps etc (the usual you would expect) but I don't remember this pain unless AF is on her way:wacko:

The reason I say this is because last year in December my chart looks almost identical and I only had an 8 day LP:cry:

I will try and post it - it's not very clear :dohh:

Gr - Your chart is confusing - I hope you are in the tww :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

What do you ladies think
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Munchkin30

Looking good garfie! 

I've just realised my sis is booked in for her csection tomorrow morning, probably as I go in for the scan. What a day!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Munchkin30 said:


> Looking good garfie!
> 
> I've just realised my sis is booked in for her csection tomorrow morning, probably as I go in for the scan. What a day!

I'm heading in for my 9week scan at 8.30am in the morning! 

Good luck sweetheart, I'm sure all will going swimmingly!! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Crikey I'm on at 9.30. Keep me posted x


----------



## Jrepp

garfie said:


> JR - Yes I'm alternating sites - are you? how many DPO are you now when will you be testing?:hugs:
> 
> Linny - The strange thing I've used this cream before and apart from sore boobs, high temps etc (the usual you would expect) but I don't remember this pain unless AF is on her way:wacko:
> 
> X

I am alternating between my abdomen, chest, inner arms and inner thighs. When did your sore boobs and whatnot start? I'm 8dpo today so not testing for a few days yet. When are you testing?



Sofaqueen77 said:


> Munchkin30 said:
> 
> 
> Looking good garfie!
> 
> I've just realised my sis is booked in for her csection tomorrow morning, probably as I go in for the scan. What a day!
> 
> I'm heading in for my 9week scan at 8.30am in the morning!
> 
> Good luck sweetheart, I'm sure all will going swimmingly!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Good luck tomorrow munchkin and sofa! Please post pics if you can and want to!

AFM: yet another wacky dream lol. If you could see the things on my head you'd think I should be in a psych ward hehe. Temp dropped a bit today, so hopefully it bounces back up tomorrow. Dropped from 98.32 to 98.02 :( I'm exhausted and my boobs are killing me. I don't know of its from the cream because I haven't really noticed any of the other things. Hubby said my nipples looked "puffy" :shrug: and have little bumps on them. I don't feel well and have a stuffy nose. I had a minor cramp today, but still feel kind of full in the abdomen area and am bloated/constipated. My back is sore as well.


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - Wow, that will be quite the eventful day! But I am fully confident you will have good news tomorrow, and it will make it a doubly exciting day! 

Sofaqueen - Good luck at your scan tomorrow! Hope things are going well.

Jrepp - Your temps still look good to me and your symptoms are promising. 

Garfie - Do your temps in the TWW normally go down to cover line so much?

AFM - Finally got in touch with my doctor. Got blood work to check hCG today and will test again in one week. I'm lucky I got that because she was originally only going to check once and when I asked about getting them done again in 2-3 days to see if they'd doubled, my doctor seemed rather confused. She must have gone to the same school Garfie's doctor did! :haha: But thankfully she agreed to a second test!

Anyway, I'm not feeling great but trying not to let the worry in right now.


----------



## slg76

LL: Great news that you got to talk to your doctor and good for you for asking for that second test. I hope your numbers are fabulous and that it puts your mind at ease. 

Good luck with scanning tomorrow munchkin and sofa. I hope you enjoy peeking in at your little ones. 

I'm feeling rather stressed currently. IF I ovulated when I think I did and IF I have a 14 day LP then today would be AF. No sign of AF and tests are bfn. I keep squinting at the pics of my test willing a line to appear. I'm pretty sure that won't work :haha: I know I just need to wait a few more days and see what happens. I feel extra pressure this month since the mc probably forced my body to ovulate. After this cycle I have to go on injections and worry about side effects and multiples or about spending $1500 on a cycle and not getting pregnant. NO. FUN. Ok, feeling a tiny bit better just for typing that out. Deep breath, Relax, It will happen in time. Repeat, repeat, repeat.....


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - Sorry you are feeling stressed! Maybe you ovulated a bit later than you thought you did so you will get your BFP a few days later. It sounds promising that AF still hasn't shown up! It is understandable you would feel a lot of pressure since your fertility meds are very expensive. :hugs:


----------



## penguin1

oh slg so sorry about your stress. I hope you get some answers soon. I know that those injections do work. I do hope you don't need them but it's a pretty sure thing. if we could afford to do them again now we would!


----------



## slg76

penguin1 said:


> oh slg so sorry about your stress. I hope you get some answers soon. I know that those injections do work. I do hope you don't need them but it's a pretty sure thing. if we could afford to do them again now we would!

Thanks. I hope you are right about the sure thing. There was a thread here last week where a woman did fertility drugs (oral I think) and released 5 eggs but didn't get pregnant. How heartbreaking! I really do believe I will get pregnant. I'm just being impatient :wacko:


----------



## Jrepp

Sig- hopefully you implanted later and it is still too early for a positive! 

So, it may just be the hormones, but if am rather fed up at work and feel like I'm under appreciated. I saw an email that the art teacher wrote to the classroom teacher that I am a paraprofessional for. In the email, the art teacher told the classroom teacher to talk to me about "yelling across the room to discipline students." The classroom teacher did defend me a little bit by saying that my intention is to reinforce expectations for our students when they are in a general classroom environment. I'm pissed though because 1. If you have a problem with something I'm doing or not doing, come to me about it.....not other people. And 2. What the hell do you want from me? Last year she complained when I sat back and let her teach, this year she's upset because I'm more active in the classroom with correcting undesired behaviors.

I'm so fed up!


----------



## garfie

Good Luck Munchkin and Sofa - can't wait for the updates and soon this thread will be full of scan pics :happydance::happydance:

JR - This is the thing apart from the strange abdo/side pain I haven't got sore boobs yet (unless I prod them:haha:) and my temps are a bit whacky to - FF says to test Saturday shall I?:haha:

Slg - Still got my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

LL - We deff know more than the dr:haha: - on FB there is a m/c support page and on there some of the advice the women give each other jeesh! - I feel like I go on and say er your'e wrong hun quite a lot of times - there answer? - the doc said so it must be right - for example a woman was tested at 9DPO to check her prog level !!!!:dohh:

AFM - My post o pattern is almost identical to one a complete year ago - when I had an 8 day LP - so not sure what is going on:dohh: will I even make it to Saturday for testing:cry:

Have a good day ladies 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Just a quick update... scan went brilliantly! 9w4d exactly! Heard the HB, lovely and fast!
Sonographer is happy to scan again, but doesnt think there's any need, so back to the GP for my official referral to the Obstetric Service, will probably go on Friday morning to the GP.

Good luck Munchkin... xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Sofa - :happydance::happydance: congrats mama

Glad it all went well - it's amazing isn't it :cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I think relief is all I feel now, I know the excitement will kick in this evening when Im at home and chilling out! Appt made with GP on Friday, full bloods etc etc

Just sent a message to my hairdresser! :haha:Im getting highlights this evening, so just checking that its ok! Sonographer said no problem at all!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Just popped in at work to check sofa and munchkin's scan results. Hurray Sofa! Great news love! And now, rellllaaaaax :) xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Measuring 8+2 (I think I'm 8 today) so as you can imagine I'm over the moon :)


----------



## Munchkin30




----------



## Linnypops

Hurrah! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Perfect Munchkin - :happydance::happydance:

Well done mama :happydance: vibes all around

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations munchkin! Fantastic news :happydance:


----------



## celine

Yeay! Best news ever!


----------



## boodley

Congrats munchkin and sofa!! 
Quick catch up here coz on my phone - temp dropped this morning, so caved and took test to see where I'm at - BFN @12dpo :( Confident I'm out this month. Ah well :( :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Boodley. Sorry you think you're out. You never know, you might still be in xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh now I'm still waiting for my sis to call. They were first on the list for the c section this morning and went in at 7.15. It's now ten to 1. Maybe they've been bumped back??


----------



## GRGirl

Sofa- congrats!!!

Munchkin- that's the cutest little squishy baby blob!!! I'm so excited for you!!!

Boodley- so sorry hun :( But hey, I'll probably be joining you in the next cycle, so we can be complaining together ;)

Jrepp- that's my issue at my current place- I hate when issues aren't addressed with the employee directly. It's so passive-aggressive!

Slg- I'm sorry :( I know what you mean about having to move on to treatments and being stressed. Our insurance goes by calendar year, so we're not doing anything until after the wedding/honeymoon. Beginning of February we're going in for the whole run of tests (HSG, SA, etc.) and to talk to the RE about moving on to IUIs or meds or SOMEthing. Not looking forward to it.

AFM- Found out last day of my job is 12/20. The back and forth has just been such lovely stress *sigh* I'm actually ok with it, even though we have a wedding to pay for and we're buying a house in Spring, because 1) I'm sure I'll find something relatively quickly, and 2) the stress of everything was contributing to my overall stress and I've been on edge for MONTHS. Between work and TTC i've felt ready to snap for a while now. DF is 100% supportive, we have $ saved and he has a stable job making good $, so we'll be just fine.

3dpo today I think (going off my last + OPK) so started the Progesterone. Feeling very overwhelmed and just wondering, "When will it be my turn?" I can GET pregnant, I just can't STAY pregnant. Talked to DF's friend last night (the one who did the FB announcement) and she's such a nice girl, so I don't hold it against her, but she was a little sad her kids will be only 18 months apart and she doesn't have any symptoms except for being tired. She's 10 weeks and all I could think is,"Must be nice!" Don't wanna be bitter or jealous so I'm currently trying to work on some methods of increasing my PMA. I'm normally a very nice person and I'm sad TTC has changed me into "that girl" that tears up at pregnant women and thinks snarky comments in my head. I miss the old me :(


----------



## Literati_Love

I will reply to everyone at lunch, but just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS, MUNCHKIN! I am SOOO happy for you! I knew your baby would be doing well. :) I hope you can breathe easier now.

Congrats to Sofaqueen as well!!! Try to relax now! :)


----------



## arabelle

Congrats to Munchkin and Sofa! Thanks for posting pics munchkin! You have a lovely little bean!

Boodley- sorry you think you're out. An 8 day lp is very quick. :hugs:

GrGirl- I know what you mean about missing your pre-ttc self. I never used to be anything but excited about pregnancy announcements. I'm still excited for other people but it seems like a painful reminder that I'm not pregnant and how far I could be along. I guess it's jealousy. It drives me crazy. I just went to a wedding, I thought that I'd be almost done my second trimester at her wedding. Now thanks to two mcs it has come and gone and I'm still not pregnant and that couple is now ttc. I feel apprehensive about hearing pregnancy news from her. I feel guilty about feeling that way, but I also can't make those feelings go away.

Sara- I can't believe how expensive fertility drugs are- I have no idea what the cost is like in Canada. Hopefully you get pregnant this month and it won't matter!

Afm- 8 dpo! Tww marches along. Bbs driving me crazy. I appreciate all the support to use my dental appointment as an excuse to test early! I knew all you poas crazies would back me up ;) speaking of which there are ladies ahead of me, anyone testing this week???? If yes, post pics please!


----------



## Jrepp

Way to go sofa and munchkin! I bet you both are breathing a little easier now.

Gr- I'm sorry about your job, but I'm sure something better will come along. At least you won't be overwhelmed by stress anymore. I understand what you are saying about bitterness. Every time my sister complains about her pregnancy I tell her in my head to shut up and enjoy it, since I obviously can't. I know things will change when I get my forever baby, but it's still causing some heart pains.

Arabelle- I might test tomorrow, at 10dpo. But most probably not until Thursday.

AFM: temps jumped back up and I'm so wet I feel like I peed a little. I don't feel well, and I'm pretty gassy (which could be the chili I had for dinner).


----------



## arabelle

Jrepp- You seem to have good resolve...well done! Here's a fun link, it seems that 10 dpo is the turning point for more positives than negatives. This only serves to fuel my testing desires!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=10


----------



## arabelle

Also, just checked my pregnancy test stash...I have 3 wondfo strips, 1 clear blue (blue dye), and 1 frer. Also found a cheapo strip that expired 10/2013....wonder what that means?? Only dark lines will help my wallet at this point ;) I'll be in the US late next week, where is the best place for cheap tests? They are so expensive in Canada, unless I buy packs of cheap strips online.


----------



## slg76

Yay Sofa and Munchkin. So happy for your great scan results. :happydance:
Munchkin, thanks for sharing your picture. It is a beautiful baby bean!!

Bodley: I'm 15 dpo and testing bfn. Darn it! No AF either so just waiting it out. Of course my timing is all screwed up from my mc still as this is my first cycle. 

Arabelle: For cheap tests I think people really like the WalMart brand. They are only 88 cents. I prefer these other the dollar store tests which one time gave me a false positive. 

AFM: I'm off to Target to buy more FRERs today. Trying to relax about this cycle....feeling better than yesterday. Buying our christmas tree today :xmas16:


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - Sorry about your stress at work. I absolutely hate when people talk bad about me behind my back. I agree if anyone has a problem with your methods, he/she should be going directly to YOU first. 

Garfie - Hehe oh dear. Remember the time when we -trusted- our doctors? How naive we were. ;) I hope you don't have an 8-day LP. I don't think your temp pattern being the same as last time will mean that your LP will be short. 

Boodley - Sorry about your BFN. :( That is a real downer. :hugs:

GRGirl - So sorry you lost your job sooner than you expected but I am glad you are feeling positive about it. I am sure you will find another job soon. Will you start looking before Christmas, or just allow yourself a little break before then?

I am sorry you have become a bitter and jealous person as a result of your losses. I totally understand and feel like I am not as nice or happy of a person as I once was either. It is very hard to be happy at pregnancy announcements, and I'm also weirdly convinced and worried that everyone I know's baby is probably going to die too. My one friend didn't have any symptoms in her first tri and I've just constantly been holding my breath worrying she might miscarry. It's weird how a loss just totally disrupts your outlook on pregnancy. 

Arabelle - Wow, you're getting very far along in the TWW! It's getting to the exciting part. Can't wait to hear! :happydance:

Slg - Sorry you are still testing negative but are not officially late for AF! That is really weird. Bodies are so cruel to us sometimes! Yay for buying your Christmas tree though. Hopefully some Christmas cheer can distract you.


----------



## arabelle

LL have you gone for bloodwork? How are you feeling today?

JRepp- I forgot to comment on your job nonsense. I would be furious as well. It's so unprofessional. Why should someone else talk to you?! That kind of childishness is really frustrating. 

I had a really vivid dream last night too. It was weird and scary, and I kind of forgot about it under I read about your vivid dreams.


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle - Yeah, I went for my blood work last night after work, but I'm not sure if I'll hear at the end of the day today, or not til tomorrow (or longer, knowing my dr). Labs are pretty slow here.

The vivid dreams are a good sign!


----------



## Jrepp

arabelle said:


> Jrepp- You seem to have good resolve...well done! Here's a fun link, it seems that 10 dpo is the turning point for more positives than negatives. This only serves to fuel my testing desires!
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=10

I got my positive at 10 dpo with my mc, so we'll see. I'm fine either way.



arabelle said:


> Also, just checked my pregnancy test stash...I have 3 wondfo strips, 1 clear blue (blue dye), and 1 frer. Also found a cheapo strip that expired 10/2013....wonder what that means?? Only dark lines will help my wallet at this point ;) I'll be in the US late next week, where is the best place for cheap tests? They are so expensive in Canada, unless I buy packs of cheap strips online.

Walmart has 88 cent tests which are supposed to be good. They also have frers for like $7 a box of 2.



Literati_Love said:


> Arabelle - Yeah, I went for my blood work last night after work, but I'm not sure if I'll hear at the end of the day today, or not til tomorrow (or longer, knowing my dr). Labs are pretty slow here.
> 
> The vivid dreams are a good sign!

Good luck with the blood test. I'm glad the doctor agreed.

AFM: now that the day has really gotten going, I feel like crap. I am nauseous and really irritable. I yelled at the kids at work today.they are acting really crazy! I feel like I am going to start my period any second, although it shouldn't be here for 3-4 more days. My abdomen is also really sore. I have a headache, but it might just be from the day. My cervix has dropped quite low today too. (I know cp isn't the greatest measure of anything since it varies so much). I also had a dream about pirates, a foam bed, a decapitation and a falling fence........ Don't know what that was about.

At this point I feel like I am out of the running for December and should start planning for January.


----------



## arabelle

JRepp- those are all preg symptoms too, dont count yourself out just yet. Sorry youre having a crummy day :( Are you testing tomorrow, or still undecided? I suggest a cheery Christmas movie tonight!

$7 for 2 frer?! I paid $20! Plus tax! On sale! I'd happily pay that for a few good tests. The best deal for non cheapo strips is Costco clear blue but I got positive tests on a cycle when I was 100 % not pregnant. They are the worst for evaps.


----------



## boodley

*Eliza *&#8211; hope the move went well and you&#8217;re settled and organised! 

*Garfie *&#8211; I understand your worry about the similar chart &#8211; but here&#8217;s hoping it ends up with a different conclusion! Were you on the progesterone cream last year? 

*Jrepp *&#8211; your symptoms are sounding good!! I agree &#8211; that teacher was very disrespectful to go over your head &#8211; would you take it up with her? I also think your symptoms could be a good sign. 

*Literati *&#8211; that was a good idea re. the bloods. I had a similar experience &#8211; my doc only took them once and I wasn&#8217;t assertive enough to ask for a second round, so really the numbers meant nothing in the end. Good for you! 

*Sara *- know what you mean about the squinting!! I&#8217;ve pulled this morning&#8217;s test out about ten times over the course of the day and have looked at it from every angle, willing a shadow, a tinge, a smidgeon of SOMETHING &#8211; but nope. White as can be. The financial piece and need for preparation/organisation of the medication piece must be tough. It will happen in time, like you say &#8211; but it&#8217;s a hard blinkin journey in the meanwhile. 
Remind me &#8211; did you get positive OPKs around ov? Here&#8217;s hoping it&#8217;s still possible for you!!!! Glad you&#8217;re feeling good today &#8211; being busy with Christmassy stuff helps! We put our tree up yesterday &#8211; it&#8217;s lovely! 

*Munchkin *&#8211; look at your little bean!! Way cuter than a raspberry, imo! 

*GR *&#8211; yup, m/cs do that to ya. I only said to my DH the other night that I don&#8217;t like who I&#8217;ve become. I don&#8217;t think anyone except him sees it &#8211; well, people might see that I&#8217;m a bit more stressed out than usual, but they don&#8217;t get the full brunt of the change the way he does. It&#8217;s not directed towards him, but he sees the upset, the anger, the frustration &#8211; I used to be so much fun! And I can&#8217;t hide it from him &#8211; he knows me too well. 
Sorry to hear about your job, but glad you&#8217;re feeling ok about it. Here&#8217;s hoping something comes along really quickly! Will you wait till after the wedding or try to get something before then? 

*Arabelle *&#8211; thanks missus, but I think you got me mixed up on the 8 day lp bit &#8211; I&#8217;m at 12dpo! No point posting up my test &#8211; it&#8217;ll give you white-out &#61516; Tests are pretty expensive in Ireland too &#8211; I have a stash from Amazon, but have spent far too much money on them over the last couple of years. I tried telling myself to just wait it out for late AF &#8211; but hah!! I&#8217;m waaaayyy too impatient to do that. So I&#8217;ll just have to take the hit! 

*AFM *&#8211; going on a spa break and dinner/overnight stay with my friends tomorrow. Going to test again to be sure in the morning, but if it&#8217;s negative: I&#8217;m drinkin that bubbly, I&#8217;m havin that back massage, I&#8217;m sittin in that hot-tub, I&#8217;m eatin that unpasteurized cheese, I&#8217;m takin that I.V. of coffee &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;shall I go on??? 

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - Thanks. eek, sounds like you're having one heck of a PMS. Hopefully it's so bad because it's a BFP!!!! Don't lose hope yet.

Boodley - I understand why you weren't assertive enough to ask for a second test! I had full intentions to ask for an early u/s but felt too shy and afraid of rejection when the time came. But I was fairly set on having those blood tests so I am glad I at least got that done.

Sounds like an excellent idea to enjoy every bad thing that you can't do when you're pregnant if it's a BFN. I honestly don't think any of those things are particularly dangerous in the TWW anyway. I hope you have a wonderful time! You deserve to relax for once.

And how you said, "I used to be so much fun!" reminds me of me. I used to be able to have fun and laugh and be goofy and just enjoy life. I feel like I never have fun anymore, and I rarely laugh. It sucks. 

AFM - No word on the blood tests yet, surprise surprise. I sincerely hope my doctor makes it a priority to call me tomorrow!


----------



## slg76

Here's my test from today in case anyone want to squint with me :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







up tues 3.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 14


----------



## boodley

Sara - I have such a serious case of the dreaded and incurable "line-eye" ...... is there a bit of a shadow, or am I seeing things? Hang on and I'll do mine for the craic


----------



## slg76

there is a tiny bit of a line but I'm not sure if it's blue and it kind of looks like half of the test window is darker, not just the line. Is that what you see? Somebody tweaked it and found a decent line but she seems to find a line on everything so not sure if I trust it.


----------



## boodley

Hmmm, was trying to do it on my phone, but don't think I can :( doesn't matter - it's completely white anyway. 

I just thought it looked like there was a faint Blue line - but I might not be the most reliable interpreter. Did u see something within the recc time?


----------



## boodley

When I zoomed in, that is......


----------



## slg76

I took that pic at 8 minutes.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - I actually sort of almost see a faint line! And I don't even have line eyes, although I might be acquiring it. :haha:


----------



## slg76

thanks for looking, ladies! I hope you are right!! I'll test again with FMU because I'm crazy that way :haha:


----------



## boodley

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

boodley said:


> *Jrepp * your symptoms are sounding good!! I agree  that teacher was very disrespectful to go over your head  would you take it up with her? I also think your symptoms could be a good sign.
> 
> *AFM * going on a spa break and dinner/overnight stay with my friends tomorrow. Going to test again to be sure in the morning, but if its negative: Im drinkin that bubbly, Im havin that back massage, Im sittin in that hot-tub, Im eatin that unpasteurized cheese, Im takin that I.V. of coffee shall I go on???
> 
> Love to you all xxxxxxxxxx

Thanks!! I think I'm just having a bad day today. I'm going to drop it with the other teacher for now and wait for her to approach me. I'm going to just sit quietly and let everything fall apart in her classroom and tell her "I told you so" when it does. 



Literati_Love said:


> Jrepp - Thanks. eek, sounds like you're having one heck of a PMS. Hopefully it's so bad because it's a BFP!!!! Don't lose hope yet.
> 
> 
> AFM - No word on the blood tests yet, surprise surprise. I sincerely hope my doctor makes it a priority to call me tomorrow!

I think I'm just having one of those days. If you don't hear anything, I would make a phone call and let them know that you are awaiting the results.



slg76 said:


> Here's my test from today in case anyone want to squint with me :rofl:

I swear I see a faint line too!

Boodly - your spa break sounds wonderful! Enjoy every minute of it that you can (although I am secretly hoping that you can't enjoy any of it due to a BFP)

Arabelle - where do you live?


----------



## Kittycat155

What good updates!!!:) So glad to see that pic Munchkin.

We had some power loss due to the snow. Was on tablet in parking lot of mcds for internet and got to see the updates but I could not respond(i do not do well so drove my husband up wall telling him the good news:)


----------



## slg76

I caved and took another test. Sometimes giving in to my OCD tendencies makes me feel more relaxed :shrug: I had trouble with the pics from before because there were shadows over the lines. Here are some pics with the strips pulled out of the cassettes. I think I see a faint line. Nothing to trust but enough to keep my hopes up. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-tests-let-guessing-begin-4.html#post30840065


----------



## arabelle

Sara- I see your squinter! Definitely test with fmu and post!

Jrepp- Hopefully it's just a crappy day and you wake up tomorrow feeling better, and more hopeful about this month. I know it's tough to keep your chin up ttc, especially through losses. I think your symptoms sound promising, and think you shouldn't count yourself out yet. 

I live in Canada (Toronto).

Boodley - Sorry, it was Garfie talking about the 8 day lp! 12 dpo! Your spa trip sounds wonderful!

LL- Hope your dr calls first thing. It's so irritating to have to chase results.


----------



## Jrepp

Sara - I honestly can't see a line on either of those tests. Try first thing tomorrow! I hope I am wrong and something is there in the pink line form

Arabelle - I hope your right! Tomorrow is going to be downright miserable if it is anything like today :cry:

After getting about 95% unpacked, there was a note on the door when I got home saying pest control will be here tomorrow morning to inspect. So now I am going to spend my night repacking the kitchen and bathroom per their request


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg- I can see a super faint squinter on the bottom test you posted on that other thread. Good luck with FMU tomorrow!


----------



## slg76

Sounds like you really are having a tough day JRepp. Sorry. I hope tomorrow is way better :flower:

Arabelle: Wow, I wonder why tests are three times the price in canada? Crazy. 

Boodley: I hope you have a wonderful get away with the girls. You definitely aren't out yet this cycle but imo a bit of wine, coffee, cheese won't hurt a thing this early on. 

Both of my tests dried with colored lines. I certainly wouldn't call it a bfp yet but I think it's a good sign. I'm hoping the lines are dark enough in two days to try a digi. For some reason I need a test to actually tell me in words that I'm pregnant before I believe it!


----------



## Elizabean

Sara, chiming in late I thought I saw a faint faint line in the first picture. Good luck, I hope this is it!

Munchkin and Sofaqueen, congrats on your great scans! Munchkin did you have to put on a bit of a show as per your midwifes advice?

To all of those ladies testing soon, I'm thinking of you:hugs:

Jrepp, poor thing having to repack again- that's awful timing.

I'm 14 weeks today. I can't believe it!
thanks for all the lovely thoughts for my move. I had yesterday off work to try to get a bit organised. I washed and cleaned and unpacked from 7am until 9pm! and we still have a room full of boxes! It was a scorcher too, 40degrees celcius, and hardly a breeze. I want to try to get some christmas shopping done this week too. I'm scared I may have left it too late :growlmad:


----------



## celine

Sara i def see a line on that last one!


----------



## garfie

Good Morning Ladies

A quick pop in before I go to work:dohh:

Eliz - 40 degrees wow I would want to be lazing by a pool in that heat not pregnant and moving :hugs:

Slg - Let's hope it is a good sign - roll on Christmas BFP:happydance:

JR - When are you testing hun - your symptoms are sounding good - especially with that temp spike:happydance:

Boodley - Yum enjoy your spa trip - I have promised myself I'm having one next year always put it off just in case you know:cry:

Arab - Wow those pregnancy tests are well expensive - if I ever come for a visit I will bring you some (not that you will need them by then:haha:)

LL - Chase your doc - worrying is not good:wacko:

Celine/Munchkin/Sofa - How are you ladies doing today - can't believe how well you are all progressing:hugs:

AFM - I was so convinced my chart was the same as the one last year - but this morning it has changed :happydance: my temp has gone up so it looks like I may get a longer than 8 day LP - or maybe the progesterone has finally kicked in - it has only taken 5 days:haha:

So what did I do - yep you guessed it - POAS :haha: NEG of course - now it's a bit like pringles once I've popped I can't stop.

So will be testing every day until she arrives:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## boodley

Confirmed BFN it is then :( - ah well. Ladies, its over to you for the next good news of the month! 2014 for me. Now, how am I going to work in some serious BDing at my MILs on Christmas Day????? 'Scuse us, just need to pop to the garage for something - hold the turkey!

Off to get pampered. I'll be so relaxed after this, I won't care about TTC. 

Sara - I'll keep an eye out for your pictures this morning!


----------



## boodley

Garfie - nice rise there! G'luck :)


----------



## Jrepp

Talked myself into testing this morning but it was a bfn. I'm probably not going to retest until Saturday or Sunday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GRGirl

Sara- I see lines! I see them! Let's hope they get darker and coninue for you :)

Jrepp- :( At least it's still early for you, so at 10ish dpo a - doesn't mean too much. FX it'll get +

Eliza- I SO wish I was sitting by a pool in the heat right now!!! It's about 10 F here and snowing like crazy...

AFM- 4dpo, nothing much to report except I can tell the Progesterone is kicking in. Holy angry last night, Batman! Because I missed the UPS guy's delivery by 7 minutes :embarrassed: Temp shot up .2 this am, and I feel tired. So even if I was pregnant I wouldn't know and I'd end up blaming it on the Progesterone. Testing on 12/18 or 12/19, so just trying to get through the next week.


----------



## arabelle

Garfie- You are so funny. 9 dpo is probably too early. Test again tomorrow and hopefully there will be a line!

Jrepp- sorry it's still negative :( It's early yet.

Boodley - sorry you got a bfn too :( Enjoy your spa getaway!

Sara- Pic? 

LL- did you hear from your dr yet?

AFM- really want to test with smu...been holding it in for hours, but 9 dpo is too early. Being so close to testing time is starting to make me crazy! :test: No poas, bad ttc'er. I only have a few tests, I must be conservative! More likely, I will be buying more expensive frer. Must control urge to poas. I should go outside and find a twig, it will give me the same results as a pregnancy test at this point. All I can think is :test:


----------



## Kittycat155

Got a free sample of powder from enfamil. I cried. I know there is more to come as I signed up for EVERY offer I could find. At least someone will be helped by it

Going to put it on craigslist as sure someone can use it as it is 8oz and good till July.

About halfway through cycle. Don't think I O yet as I usually get horny then. Will test new years day if no period as that would be a cool day to find out.


----------



## Linnypops

Garfie - Think progesterone does take a bit to get absorbed, anyway - hurray for non-short LP's!...hehe. 9dpo. I totally would have too! x

Boodley - Sorry AF's come this time around...I suppose the only upside there is an inebriated christmas can be had. Glad you're getting a pampering! 

Jrepp - Still early doors though, and your temps are so darned smooooooth this month!!! How's the cream working out - you still on it?

Sara - Great squinter! Hope to see some darker tests coming soon!

GRGirl - Glad to hear the progesterone is doing its job! And, it's your duty to be angry at the postman. It's all our duties :)

Arabelle - I'm afraid I would just tell you to give into whatever poas urge you might have....But.... One more sleep and you'd be a lot more likely to get a better result! x


Kitty - Ugh, awful. I keep getting pregnancy email updates for my pregnancy that ended in mc. I should be well into second tri. A bfp would definitely be a happy new year :)


Afm. Still spotting light pink.....about once a day i notice it. I have another scan to check again, I can still hear bean fine on the doppler, strong and fast heartbeat, so I think all's ok, but I would feel 100x better without it!


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - I wish that spotting would go away from you. Excellent that you have another scan, though. They are giving you lots of attention, so that's good. I am sure your baby is doing great! 

Arabelle - sorry you are finding POASing so hard to resist! Try to hang in there til tomorrow! 

Elizabean - that move sounds awful but congrats on your 2nd trimester! You must be so pleased! 

Garfie - yay for a temp rise finally!

Munchkin - how are you doing after that happy scan? 

AFM - no, no word yet from the dr but I know the results are in and I left a message for her to call.


----------



## celine

Slg wake up and test!


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies. I'm here finally! We went out for errands and then got our Christmas tree into the house. Here are today's pics. Not surprisingly they look a heck of a lot like yesterdays :haha:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ow-tweaking-testing-my-double-o-month-75.html

What do you think? My hunch is that it really is positive but it makes me a little nervous that it's so faint at 16 dpo. I feel like the line could just disappear.


----------



## Kittycat155

I thought target tests read 50 and higher? Have you tried other tests(sorry this site does not like me and is the ONLY slow site on both husband and my laptops so I try to just read while not signed in and then sign in only to reply)


----------



## apple_20

Slg i see it. Don't worry about it being faint my friends first test (late for af) was like that we thought it was another chemical but it got darker! She's 35 weeks now!


----------



## Jrepp

Linnypops said:


> Jrepp - Still early doors though, and your temps are so darned smooooooth this month!!! How's the cream working out - are you still on it?
> 
> Afm. Still spotting light pink.....about once a day i notice it. I have another scan to check again, I can still hear bean fine on the doppler, strong and fast heartbeat, so I think all's ok, but I would feel 100x better without it!

I am still on it, but I don't know if it's actually doing anything or not. My temps were like that last month as well but we all know how that turned out. 

I really hope the spotting stops! I have heard that many women spot through their entire pregnancy.



slg76 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm here finally! We went out for errands and then got our Christmas tree into the house. Here are today's pics. Not surprisingly they look a heck of a lot like yesterdays :haha:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ow-tweaking-testing-my-double-o-month-75.html
> 
> What do you think? My hunch is that it really is positive but it makes me a little nervous that it's so faint at 16 dpo. I feel like the line could just disappear.

I do see the line. But if you implanted day 12, a test at 16dpo would naturally be light as there isn't much hcg built up yet. Have you called the doctor?

Afm: having period like cramps on and off since yesterday. I don't normally cramp until AF has come, so this is new. My boobs are still tender and so is my abdomen. My cervix moved high again with creamy discharge. I had another weird dream in which I was running away from something and in the middle of it I got a letter in the mail saying that my hcg was a 2 so the pregnancy test I sent in was negative (lol). Then whatever was chasing us caught up and was trying to kill us and I woke up panting, out of breath.


----------



## slg76

Thanks, apple. That makes me feel better. My head knows that plenty of women don't get a positive until after AF is late but it still makes me nervous. 

I also got a faint line on a FRER yesterday. I'll have to check the mui on target. I did get the early test for target.


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm sure I can see it too sig. You need to get a digi xx


----------



## arabelle

Sara- I can see your line. Faint positives are so frustrating! It's so hard to sort of have an answer but be back to waiting to see at the same time. Late implantation could definitely account for a faint positive at this state. Hoping you get a much darker line when you test next :flower:


----------



## slg76

I have a digi in my bathroom cabinet but I'm pretty sure the line is too faint to get a positive digi. I'm encouraged that I saw a little something on a FRER too yesterday. Still feel like I'm waiting for an answer just with my hopes even higher now. It is possible I Od a day later than I thought and if I implanted on day 12 that means implantation was just three days ago. 

I showed my husband the tests. Both times I've been pregnant I waited until I was sure and then surprised him. I feel like I need his support through the testing after the mc. Just feels more stressful now. He's cautiously hopeful.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - I do hope you get a darker line tomorrow! 

AFM - My dr just called and my levels were over 8,000 on Monday which is great! I am thrilled and based on my first number everything is doubling at a good pace! I almost don't even want to test next Monday just to keep myself blissful for a little while longer! 

And btw those digitals are CRAP because there is no way my levels were UNDER 2,000 just two days before they suddenly jumped above 8,000. So put those digis down, ladies!!!'


----------



## celine

Slg i see something :)
LL great levels!


----------



## slg76

Great news Lit :happydance: I hope you can relax just a little and have a few happy-to-be-pregnant days :flower:


----------



## garfie

Slg - When are you testing again hun - oooooh good luck - my testing day is Saturday according to FF not that I haven't tested before that :haha:

LL - Those are great numbers - I personally believe this is your rainbow :happydance: so enjoy mama

AFM - Not a lot to report - 9DPO and er NEG :winkwink: the progesterone cream is finally kicking in - I couldn't wake up this morning:sleep::sleep::haha:

JR - How are things today - not sure when I will be stopping the cream this month if I keep getting NEGs as you can't go by temps :dohh:

Love to all the other ladies, a busy day again Avon deliveries in the next village (which I walk to) and then my friend is bringing some yummy cake this afternoon :happydance:

:hugs:

X
:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

LL -:happydance: Enjoy it LL! This is your rainbow X 

Afm - Had a great scan in terms of bean is perfect, measuring ahead a bit and very active, however....omg, I had full bladder for the scan but had to wait to be seen, so was busting when i went in. The scanner was searching for the source of the bleeding and holy cow was practically inside my uterus by the end. I was in horrible agony but for some reason I just kept my mouth shut and let her do it :shrug:. I felt like I was going to wee myself on the scan table. I got out and relieved myself but have shooting pains in my bladder now and it feels like someones punched me in the stomach. So, just trying to soothe it a bit with some gentle massaging etc. Blimey....I shall speak up next time if it ever happens again!


----------



## Anniebobs

Great news over here at the moment! Congrats to linny for the good scan, brilliant numbers there literati and fingers crossed for another rainbow bfp on this thread slg!

I was at the doctors today to talk about the results from my blood tests, all the levels were normal (even though the tests were done on 10dpo) and there's just one result that hasn't come back yet - he said this one was the most common reason for miscarriage so to come back in once they've got the results and we'll either deal with it or if that's not it then he'll refer me. I'm not going in until after Christmas even if my results come back before, I don't want to be on a downer if there's something wrong. But at least all looks good for now!


----------



## celine

So linnypops did they find the source of the bleeding? Thank goodness you can have these reassurance scans, i would freak out at the sight of blood :(

Oooh garfie im liking the sond of yummy cake! All your avon walking will totaly cancel it out anyway :) im hoping your bfn is in fact a fake bfn ;)

Annie i hope the results are what you need to hear xxx im so happy to see you pop back in here <3

Afm, had the blood drawn for the scan next week, she took alot of blood i felt a bit woozy and in an instant i was back in my mind to the last time when i was in hospital mc-ing and the mean doc was telling me we needed an emergency d&c and the blood just went to my head...but i was fine. I didnt feel ill yesterday so started getting paranoid but this morning the naseua was back.

I think it will be hard to hide soon...slg any more tests you peed on?


----------



## GRGirl

Sara- I see the line!

Jrepp- the crazy dreams sound promising! Fx for you!

Garfie- the cake sounds awesome- walking will burn off the calories, right?!

Linny- yay for an awesome scan but sorry it was so painful

LL- there's NO way it was < 2,000 then jumped to > 8,000 so the digis with conception indicators aren't always so accurate. I'm glad your levels are so good!

Celine- yay for the nausea coming back! It's funny how much better you feel when the symptoms come back, huh?

Annie- yay for so far good news! I keep getting tests run and little things have come back weird but they're all "not usually causes of repeat miscarriages". It gets frustrating being told nothing looks wrong yet you feel like SOMEthing is. FX for you that the other test comes back ok!

AFM- 5 or 6 dpo, something like that. Have symptoms like crazy but don't trust them because of the progesterone. Just in the hardest part of the TWW- too early to test, too early for major symptoms, but every little twinge or weird feeling makes you hopeful :( I'm trying so hard to distract myself because I'm not testing til 12/18 but I'm having a hard time. 

I've been thinking a lot, because next month is our 1 year anniversary of TTC (albeit we were pretty casual about it at first). I know I say this a lot, but I really admire the people (some of you guys!) who can keep going at this TTC thing over and over and over again. I'm just about spent. I bought enough supplies for another 3 cycles after this one (OPKs and HPTs) and then I think we'll re-evaluate. That'll be 14 mos of TTC with (so far) 3 losses and counting and maybe I'm just not strong enough to TTC? Maybe I need to come to terms with just having one kid?

It seems so "wimpy" but I don't know if I'm as strong as a lot of you ladies- 3 losses just seems like enough to me. But when I think about just having DS I get so unbearably sad that I just keep thinking "Ok, just try a few more cycles". I don't know if we'll stop the OPKs and temping and just go back to "normal" trying. I don't know but I gotta think about it. TTC is consuming too much of my life and I think for my own sanity I have to go back to forgetting about it. But how do you do that? How do you just give up on something you want so badly?

Other option is TTC while we save up for the infertility treatments (not covered by insurance), but I know I'll feel terrible wasting thousands of dollars a month just for it to fail :( I can GET pregnant, I just don't stay that way,so there's not a whole lot the RE can do for me. IVF is just as likely to fail as regular old TTCing for me, bc either way it may not "stick".


----------



## Jrepp

garfie said:


> AFM - Not a lot to report - 9DPO and er NEG :winkwink: the progesterone cream is finally kicking in - I couldn't wake up this morning:sleep::sleep::haha:
> 
> JR - How are things today - not sure when I will be stopping the cream this month if I keep getting NEGs as you can't go by temps :dohh:
> 
> Love to all the other ladies, a busy day again Avon deliveries in the next village (which I walk to) and then my friend is bringing some yummy cake this afternoon :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I'm doing good. Last night when I got home there was a very faint pink line on frer. Of course it was like 12 hours after I took it so I can't really trust it. I'm going to stop at 15 dpo if AF or a bfp don't come first.



Linnypops said:


> LL -:happydance: Enjoy it LL! This is your rainbow X
> 
> Afm - Had a great scan in terms of bean is perfect, measuring ahead a bit and very active, however....omg, I had full bladder for the scan but had to wait to be seen, so was busting when i went in. The scanner was searching for the source of the bleeding and holy cow was practically inside my uterus by the end. I was in horrible agony but for some reason I just kept my mouth shut and let her do it :shrug:. I felt like I was going to wee myself on the scan table. I got out and relieved myself but have shooting pains in my bladder now and it feels like someones punched me in the stomach. So, just trying to soothe it a bit with some gentle massaging etc. Blimey....I shall speak up next time if it ever happens again!


That's great your scan went well. Did they find the source of the bleeding?



Anniebobs said:


> Great news over here at the moment! Congrats to linny for the good scan, brilliant numbers there literati and fingers crossed for another rainbow bfp on this thread slg!
> 
> I was at the doctors today to talk about the results from my blood tests, all the levels were normal (even though the tests were done on 10dpo) and there's just one result that hasn't come back yet - he said this one was the most common reason for miscarriage so to come back in once they've got the results and we'll either deal with it or if that's not it then he'll refer me. I'm not going in until after Christmas even if my results come back before, I don't want to be on a downer if there's something wrong. But at least all looks good for now!

What is the most common one? Glad your bloods were normal.



celine said:


> Afm, had the blood drawn for the scan next week, she took alot of blood i felt a bit woozy and in an instant i was back in my mind to the last time when i was in hospital mc-ing and the mean doc was telling me we needed an emergency d&c and the blood just went to my head...but i was fine. I didnt feel ill yesterday so started getting paranoid but this morning the naseua was back.
> 
> I think it will be hard to hide soon...slg any more tests you peed on?

Did she give you something to eat after? When will you get the results back?



GRGirl said:


> Sara- I see the line!
> 
> Jrepp- the crazy dreams sound promising! Fx for you!
> 
> Garfie- the cake sounds awesome- walking will burn off the calories, right?!
> 
> Linny- yay for an awesome scan but sorry it was so painful
> 
> LL- there's NO way it was < 2,000 then jumped to > 8,000 so the digis with conception indicators aren't always so accurate. I'm glad your levels are so good!
> 
> Celine- yay for the nausea coming back! It's funny how much better you feel when the symptoms come back, huh?
> 
> Annie- yay for so far good news! I keep getting tests run and little things have come back weird but they're all "not usually causes of repeat miscarriages". It gets frustrating being told nothing looks wrong yet you feel like SOMEthing is. FX for you that the other test comes back ok!
> 
> AFM- 5 or 6 dpo, something like that. Have symptoms like crazy but don't trust them because of the progesterone. Just in the hardest part of the TWW- too early to test, too early for major symptoms, but every little twinge or weird feeling makes you hopeful :( I'm trying so hard to distract myself because I'm not testing til 12/18 but I'm having a hard time.
> 
> I've been thinking a lot, because next month is our 1 year anniversary of TTC (albeit we were pretty casual about it at first). I know I say this a lot, but I really admire the people (some of you guys!) who can keep going at this TTC thing over and over and over again. I'm just about spent. I bought enough supplies for another 3 cycles after this one (OPKs and HPTs) and then I think we'll re-evaluate. That'll be 14 mos of TTC with (so far) 3 losses and counting and maybe I'm just not strong enough to TTC? Maybe I need to come to terms with just having one kid?
> 
> It seems so "wimpy" but I don't know if I'm as strong as a lot of you ladies- 3 losses just seems like enough to me. But when I think about just having DS I get so unbearably sad that I just keep thinking "Ok, just try a few more cycles". I don't know if we'll stop the OPKs and temping and just go back to "normal" trying. I don't know but I gotta think about it. TTC is consuming too much of my life and I think for my own sanity I have to go back to forgetting about it. But how do you do that? How do you just give up on something you want so badly?
> 
> Other option is TTC while we save up for the infertility treatments (not covered by insurance), but I know I'll feel terrible wasting thousands of dollars a month just for it to fail :( I can GET pregnant, I just don't stay that way,so there's not a whole lot the RE can do for me. IVF is just as likely to fail as regular old TTCing for me, bc either way it may not "stick".

Thanks. I know how difficult ttc is, and the mental stress it puts you under. If you can't stay pregnant, the doctors can find out why and hopefully fix it. That's why I'm going to the re in February. What symptoms are you experiencing from the cream?


----------



## Linnypops

RE: the bleeding ladies - No, after all that rootling they found nothing to suggest internal bleeding....I know internal bleeding isn't what we want to see, but if they'd said 'oh here it is, nothing harmless' I might have felt a bit more nonchalant? I do feel really well taken care of I have to say, the NHS and particularly the EPAU have been fantastic. A midwife always calls back on the same day to discuss things, and they'll get you in if they think anythings even remotely up. I might need to buy them chocolates. Maybe not for 'bad scanner' woman.

Jrepp - Trust that line missus! A frer? hell yes!

GrGirl - It's not wimpy at all! But, perhaps you don't need to make a decision now? especially as everything's so fresh in the memory. I guess you could ask to have a consultation about fertility treatment? See what a professional thinks? Could be something as simple as clomid for stronger ovulation would help?? Or, progesterone to build up the lining? What i'm meaning is - it could be something so simple, relatively inexpensive, and perhaps worth a shot?? It's not an easy decision though, even with options. x


----------



## arabelle

Good morning chatty ladies!

LL- Amazing hcg :happydance: It's probably a good reminder for us all that hpts are not meant to be quantitative. I hope you find it easier to relax a bit now.

Linny- I suffered through my last ultrasound too, it's horrible to be so uncomfortable. Did they find the source of the bleeding? So glad to hear everything is looking good! 

Annie - What's the most common problem?

JR - Did you test in the morning and then look in the evening? I think when hcg is low in early days sometimes it takes time to see the line- because they get darker as they dry. Could be an evap, but could also be a line that got dark enough for you to see as it dried. Your symptoms are still promising! I'm rooting for you, even if you are feeling defeated right now :)

GR- You are not wimpy :hugs: Dealing with pregnancy losses is one of the most difficult, tiring, draining things I've ever done. Ttc after a loss is not at all the same as ttc. I think it's really important to take the time to acknowledge and deal with the emotions of loss. I completely understand not wanting to take a break, and just keep going until you get pregnant, but I felt a lot better after taking a cycle off. The early part of the tww if pure torture, that's probably not helping you right now. Try to find some time for yourself, and do something relaxing, even if it's only 20 minutes.

Garfie - Will you share the cake with us?!

Celine - yay nausea!

Sara - did you test again?

AFM- 10 dpo, I somehow managed to convince myself not to test this morning. Honestly, I'm now scarred to test. I feel like I'm pregnant, I have not been this emotional since the first time I was pregnant (plus back ache and cramps all week, pimples, and huge, painful bbs). Picked a big fight with dh this morning about stupid things, but there are a few other factors (parents are going through messy divorce and one is dating a family friend). I'm terrified that I'm going to get a bfp and lose this pregnancy too, so for now not testing seems easier. I'm sure that you have all felt this way, and I see how much anxiety the pregnant ladies are facing right now, what have you found helpful or calming?


----------



## Anniebobs

Wow lots of you in the tww at the moment, I understand being scared to test arabelle :hugs: either result will play on your mind. Just keep yourself busy (at least thats easy enough to do this time of year!) and hopefully AF will stay away.

The last test I'm waiting for is for antiphospholipid syndrome which is where your body produces antibodies against the embryo. It can also cause preeclampsia which I had with dd, so in the back of my head I'm already thinking that's what it is but we'll see.


----------



## celine

I think passing the milestone of gettng past the date of mc, and seeing a hb if you were one to have not seen one before (like me twice) that helped calm me loads.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Annie. Hope you get the results back x horrid waiting.

I went for my first mw appointment today, an hour of booking again. I feel like it's 5 minutes since last time I did it! I'll get a 12 week scan then see the consultant at 16 wks after my 3rd degree tear last time. We talked a but about labour options as well and I'm getting excited as there's now a pool in my hospital so I might get my water birth! Turns out my midwifes 17 yr old daughter is due the same date as me, she's not best happy! 
Funny day really x


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - Thanks. I think you're getting to the point where nausea might subside a bit so I wouldn't worry about it being on and off now. 


Slg - Thanks! I am actually SO happy and hopeful today. The best moment was after I told dh the news, and he got so happy and started touching my stomach and talking to the baby and being so sweet. I was so touched because that is the first time this pregnancy he has seemed to bond with the baby. Before this, neither of us had barely mentioned the baby without at least clarifying, "if it's still alive, that is." So I am so happy he feels it's safe to get attached now. And I am feeling a bit of the same way. :)

Did you go for blood work today?

Garfie - Thanks. Good luck with your busy day. Enjoy that cake! 

Linny - Truly awful about your ultrasound being so painful, even though I already said that on another thread. :hugs: YAY for a healthy baby, though!

Annie - I am so glad they're running tests. Good idea to wait til after Christmas to get that last bit of news.

GRGirl - I am so sorry you're feeling so down and "done" with TTC. You are not a wimp at all. I don't even know how you've survived 3 losses. I personally feel like my life would shatter if I had a 2nd. So in that way you are actually SO strong and it is no wonder you are feeling tired out of this whole process. I truly hope you get your rainbow BFP ASAP. 

Arabelle - For me, the only thing that has calmed me so far is my doctor calling me about my betas last night! Until then, I've been a wreck. But it definitely helps to get past points in your pregnancy where things went wrong before. I haven't had any spotting, so that is reassuring.

I do hope you have a BFP. Try not to be afraid of it, although it is TOTALLY understandable. :hugs:

Munchkin - Yay for a good mw appointment. Sounds like you will be well taken care of. I hope you get your water birth!

AFM - Feeling totally thrilled because I just threw up! :sick::happydance: I also have a nosebleed, which NEVER happens to me. I'm going to have to stock up on snacks at the grocery store tonight, though, because I felt so starving all day and I think that's partly why I got sick when I ate.


----------



## slg76

hi ladies. Quick update as I'm very tired and have a tummy ache. Not sure if this is symptoms or stress from worrying about my tests. My test this morning looked the same if not a bit lighter I figure either... 1. It's the beginning of a chemical, 2. my HCG is still so low that a doubling is still giving a squinter line, 3. I'm imagining the lines. Although I don't' think I am. They are colored when dry and visible with a trained squinter eye within 10 minutes. I don't think the tests are bad because I've been doing two brands including FRER. 

I got blood drawn this morning. I felt a little silly going in but the nurse is so nice there. She said she would rather me come in and get a definitive answer than waste time and money on HPTs. So we'll see. I should get results in about 4 hours. 

Oh, GRgirl, my experience is that if a line has color in it , isn't smudgy, and takes a while to come up it's usually the beginning of a real line. Fingers crossed.


----------



## slg76

well I put my tests from today next to my tests from two days ago. Today's are darker, just still very faint. Maybe I just caught this really early?? Fingers crossed. Here are the pics. I know not everybody believes in tests after they dry but what else can I do?? :shrug:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-tests-let-guessing-begin-5.html#post30863787
I'll have results in about 4 hours


----------



## arabelle

Sara- I agree, lines are darker. I'm so glad you were able to get blood and that the nurse was nice! Last thing you need when stressing over pregnancy stuff is dealing with anyone who isn't nice! I can't believe how quickly you'll have results! Will you go back Monday for a follow up?


----------



## slg76

Yes, if today's test shows something (or maybe even if not) I will go Monday for another Beta. I love how easy my Doctor's office makes things!


----------



## slg76

Beta was negative :nope: Strange that I started to see progression.


----------



## boodley

Gosh Sara - must say I'm surprised. Sorry it's been such a roller coaster the last few days. Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## boodley

Had a fab day yesterday! Spotting started this afternoin, full AF due tomorrow. Ready for next round :/


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley - Sorry AF is starting up. :hugs: Hopefully next month will be the one. At least now you can have a few drinks at Christmas?


----------



## slg76

well dang it for both of us Boodley. My HCG was only 2. Where in the heck did those lines come from??


----------



## Jrepp

arabelle said:


> Good morning chatty ladies!
> 
> LL- Amazing hcg :happydance: It's probably a good reminder for us all that hpts are not meant to be quantitative. I hope you find it easier to relax a bit now.
> 
> Linny- I suffered through my last ultrasound too, it's horrible to be so uncomfortable. Did they find the source of the bleeding? So glad to hear everything is looking good!
> 
> Annie - What's the most common problem?
> 
> JR - Did you test in the morning and then look in the evening? I think when hcg is low in early days sometimes it takes time to see the line- because they get darker as they dry. Could be an evap, but could also be a line that got dark enough for you to see as it dried. Your symptoms are still promising! I'm rooting for you, even if you are feeling defeated right now :)
> 
> GR- You are not wimpy :hugs: Dealing with pregnancy losses is one of the most difficult, tiring, draining things I've ever done. Ttc after a loss is not at all the same as ttc. I think it's really important to take the time to acknowledge and deal with the emotions of loss. I completely understand not wanting to take a break, and just keep going until you get pregnant, but I felt a lot better after taking a cycle off. The early part of the tww if pure torture, that's probably not helping you right now. Try to find some time for yourself, and do something relaxing, even if it's only 20 minutes.
> 
> Garfie - Will you share the cake with us?!
> 
> Celine - yay nausea!
> 
> Sara - did you test again?
> 
> AFM- 10 dpo, I somehow managed to convince myself not to test this morning. Honestly, I'm now scarred to test. I feel like I'm pregnant, I have not been this emotional since the first time I was pregnant (plus back ache and cramps all week, pimples, and huge, painful bbs). Picked a big fight with dh this morning about stupid things, but there are a few other factors (parents are going through messy divorce and one is dating a family friend). I'm terrified that I'm going to get a bfp and lose this pregnancy too, so for now not testing seems easier. I'm sure that you have all felt this way, and I see how much anxiety the pregnant ladies are facing right now, what have you found helpful or calming?

Yes, I tested at 5am and left the house at 5:10, only looking at the test at the 3 minute mark. Got home from work and errands at about 6pm and saw a faint line. Took the test apart and looked at it under the light (hubby caught me and scared the living day lights out of me). So, I'm not 100% convinced but AF is due tomorrow and cervix is still high and closed. 

I know how you feel about testing. I did test at 10dpo, and now I feel guilty. Whatever happens happens, but I, scared too! Sorry about your fight. Did you make up?



Literati_Love said:


> Celine - Thanks. I think you're getting to the point where nausea might subside a bit so I wouldn't worry about it being on and off now.
> 
> 
> Slg - Thanks! I am actually SO happy and hopeful today. The best moment was after I told dh the news, and he got so happy and started touching my stomach and talking to the baby and being so sweet. I was so touched because that is the first time this pregnancy he has seemed to bond with the baby. Before this, neither of us had barely mentioned the baby without at least clarifying, "if it's still alive, that is." So I am so happy he feels it's safe to get attached now. And I am feeling a bit of the same way. :)
> 
> Did you go for blood work today?
> 
> Garfie - Thanks. Good luck with your busy day. Enjoy that cake!
> 
> Linny - Truly awful about your ultrasound being so painful, even though I already said that on another thread. :hugs: YAY for a healthy baby, though!
> 
> Annie - I am so glad they're running tests. Good idea to wait til after Christmas to get that last bit of news.
> 
> GRGirl - I am so sorry you're feeling so down and "done" with TTC. You are not a wimp at all. I don't even know how you've survived 3 losses. I personally feel like my life would shatter if I had a 2nd. So in that way you are actually SO strong and it is no wonder you are feeling tired out of this whole process. I truly hope you get your rainbow BFP ASAP.
> 
> Arabelle - For me, the only thing that has calmed me so far is my doctor calling me about my betas last night! Until then, I've been a wreck. But it definitely helps to get past points in your pregnancy where things went wrong before. I haven't had any spotting, so that is reassuring.
> 
> I do hope you have a BFP. Try not to be afraid of it, although it is TOTALLY understandable. :hugs:
> 
> Munchkin - Yay for a good mw appointment. Sounds like you will be well taken care of. I hope you get your water birth!
> 
> AFM - Feeling totally thrilled because I just threw up! :sick::happydance: I also have a nosebleed, which NEVER happens to me. I'm going to have to stock up on snacks at the grocery store tonight, though, because I felt so starving all day and I think that's partly why I got sick when I ate.




slg76 said:


> Beta was negative :nope: Strange that I started to see progression.

Yay for puke!! I'm happy for you!



boodley said:


> Had a fab day yesterday! Spotting started this afternoin, full AF due tomorrow. Ready for next round :/

I'm sorry Boodley. I don't know when you o, but perhaps you can rin in the new year with some baby making magic!



slg76 said:


> well dang it for both of us Boodley. My HCG was only 2. Where in the heck did those lines come from??

How ironic that your hcg was 2! Yesterday in my dream, I got a letter in the mail saying my hcg was a 2 lol. I'm sorry your betas came back negative though. Hopefully AF will arrive so you can get on with the next cycle.

Afm: last nights dream I saw a guy get murdered and then the murder chased me around the mall and he wound up dying because he didn't get a blood transfusion in time. Then I got home late and my husband wanted to move. We moved into a crummy apartment and asked to be upgraded to a better apartment for an extra 48 cents a month. 

I am super constipated (haven't pooped since Monday) and am really bloated. Boobs are still tender to the touch and appear a bit larger. Nausea comes and goes, and almost uh threw up smelling my husbands chicken sandwich from chick fil a. Cervix is high, closed and pretty dry. My cervix usually opens a few days before AF and drops low with creamy cm. I'm still experiencing some pressure throughout the day, but not like before AF comes.


----------



## arabelle

JR- we did make up, thanks. Not sure whether I'll test tomorrow. I'd like to know for my dental filling, but everything I've read says dental work is ok. I'll be 11 dpo. Guess I'll see how I feel in the morning.

Will you test again tomorrow? Your symptoms sound promising. I wish I tracked my cervix...would give me something else to obsess over!


----------



## Jrepp

I will not be testing tomorrow if I can help it. I have a 12 day LP so technically AF would arrive either tomorrow or Saturday if she's coming. I might test Saturday morning, or Sunday if AF doesn't come


----------



## Munchkin30

Sig sorry about your hcg :( I pray it's a mistake but if not here's to next month xxx

Jrepp one of my main early preggo symptoms is constipation, could be good :)

Can someone please do another list?? There are so many ladies in the 2ww I'm losing track!


----------



## Kittycat155

Constipation was also one of my first. I normally have pretty loose movements and I had noticed that I was more normal then it turned into constipation. It is also how I was pretty sure HCG was dropping cause I started having my normal movements week as the spotting increased.


----------



## Jrepp

I refrained from testing this morning. Temp jumped a little, but as always waiting to see what happens.


----------



## arabelle

I can do another list...send me updates :)

Sara- Sorry your beta was so low. It must have been higher to get positives. Although, I suspect that those tests detect significantly lower levels than advertised. 

Boodley - Sorry about the spotting :( Did AF find you today? Glad you enjoyed the spa!

AFM- Got a squinter today 11dpo. I will try to post a pic later. What I wouldn't give for a nice, dark, solid line!


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp- Wow, awesome job on not testing!

Arabelle- I can't want to see your test!

AFM- 6dpo, just trying to get through the next 5 days until I test next Wed. Should be 11dpo then so not too terribly early. Not feeling optimistic this cycle because of the Progesterone. I can't tell if the symptoms are from that or not- I feel really sweaty, horribly angry and depressed, crampy/achey, back hurts, nipples hurt, SO sensitive to smells, and a lot of other stuff I'm probably missing. I'm only on 100mg 1x/day (low dose) and temps have flattened out. Tons of creamy cm and high cervix, but I keep googling the odds of it working this cycle and the numbers aren't very high so I'm going off the assumption it's on to the next cycle. I'm having an HSG done cd 6-10 next cycle, I'm stocked up on OPKs and HPTs, and I guess it's just try to get through the next 3 cycles and hope it works. Then it's time to re-visit the plan and see what our next step is.


----------



## apple_20

Hey sorry about the negative Slg. Maybe I wouldn't bother with those tests again.

Afm think I'm 2dpo (roughly) Defo reckon I'm past ovulation. So I'm in the tww. Must. Not. Test. Until 24th.


----------



## Jrepp

Good afternoon ladies. I finally pooped a little bit, and now I can't stop farting lol. My temped jumped a little bit today. Cervix still high, firm and closed. Crazy dream with no words and only small clips of time. My abdomen is bloated and still pretty constipated. I feel like my uterus is full and tender to the touch. Have any of you experienced that?

I do have a question maybe you ladies can help me figure out, as my mc cycles skew the information. My LP ranges from 12 to 15 days (with the average being 13 if you don't count the mc's). With the mc it's 15 day average. I'm currently 12 dpo. Should I count the mc cycles in average LP length or not?


----------



## slg76

I wouldn't think the mc would affect your LP so I would include it if I were you.


----------



## arabelle

I picked up a few books from the library, one is called the panic-free pregnancy. I'm 28 pages in and will be returning it to the library. Why you ask? I got to the following question: I've take a pregnancy test every month for the last four months when my period was late by more than one day, and it shows that I've had two miscarriages. What should I do? Are you ready for the answer? Brace yourselves, I read this unprepared. "Stop using pregnancy tests until you're at least two weeks past your expected period...You are more likely than not to lose a pregnancy identified on the basis of an early urine test. Having this hapen reprtitively does not mean that you have "recurrent pregnancy loss" or recurrent miscarriages. It just means that you're using a new technology where it doesnt truly need to be used." She goes on to suggest that two-four weeks after a missed period is a normal time to test. Are you kidding me?! A loss at 6-8 weeks is most certainly a miscarriage. What is wrong with this author, who is by the way an ob?!!


----------



## slg76

Yep, that book belongs back at the library ASAP. Or maybe it should be used as a doorstop instead of being read. How stupid! It's not as if the baby never existed or as if you wouldn't be aware of the pregnancy just because you didn't take an hpt. I feel bad for this doctor's patients.


----------



## Linnypops

Seriously!? At 6 weeks pregnant an mc is painfully obvious compared to a normal AF. At 8 weeks I imagine it's pretty excruciating. It's not like you wouldn't realise, and it's not like mothers in the 70s wouldn't realise just because a little stick hadn't shown a positive. Is it written by a man?


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle - Yay for a squinter! I hope it sticks! What you just quoted from that book has made me so incredibly angry I could throw things. I'm not one for censorship or anything :winkwink:, but I say THAT BOOK SHOULD BE BURNED.

GrGirl - That sure is a lot of symptoms! I hope you can hang in there for a few more days until you can test.


----------



## Jrepp

slg76 said:


> I wouldn't think the mc would affect your LP so I would include it if I were you.

The reason I said mc cycles is my first miscarriage occurred 16dpo, the second at 22dpo, making my LP seem longer.



arabelle said:


> I picked up a few books from the library, one is called the panic-free pregnancy. I'm 28 pages in and will be returning it to the library. Why you ask? I got to the following question: I've take a pregnancy test every month for the last four months when my period was late by more than one day, and it shows that I've had two miscarriages. What should I do? Are you ready for the answer? Brace yourselves, I read this unprepared. "Stop using pregnancy tests until you're at least two weeks past your expected period...You are more likely than not to lose a pregnancy identified on the basis of an early urine test. Having this hapen reprtitively does not mean that you have "recurrent pregnancy loss" or recurrent miscarriages. It just means that you're using a new technology where it doesnt truly need to be used." She goes on to suggest that two-four weeks after a missed period is a normal time to test. Are you kidding me?! A loss at 6-8 weeks is most certainly a miscarriage. What is wrong with this author, who is by the way an ob?!!

I do see what they are saying, which is not something us ttc-ers want to hear. 75-80% off all miscarriages occur within the first 6 weeks. Most people who are trying to conceive are testing at approximately 4 weeks, leaving a 2 week gap for possible miscarriage. If you were to wait until 6 weeks, or 2 weeks after a missed period, the chances of a viable pregnancy are greatly increased. In the question it seems like the person got a late period, took a test and then started to bleed..... Not a few weeks later, but a few days later.


Took an hpt when I got home (no idea how long the hold was) and it was negative. Very achy uterus, so not sure if it's AF or a baby getting comfy.


----------



## Literati_Love

Well, I happen to believe that a baby is a baby and a miscarriage at any stage is a devastating loss and one to be mourned. And most people with regular AFs would KNOW something is up the moment their AF was late. The book is stupid and there is absolutely no validity to what it is saying at all. Of COURSE three losses under 6 weeks are recurrent losses. The book is obviously outdated and not medically backed up at all.

Sorry, way too angry.


----------



## Jrepp

I agree with you that a loss is a loss, but I also see what the book is saying about testing early.


----------



## arabelle

Linny- yes indeed, written by a man, that was the first thing I checked after reading the mc bit. Scary thing is he's and OB!

Sadly this book was recommended to me. I read a few other sections and he also gives faulty information in the foods to avoid section (I have a food science degree, it's a topic I'm pretty comfortable with!). Either, the book is going back, and I will take the time to post a few scathing reviews.

JR- that is very confusing. Although early on levels are low enough that urine concentration matters. Testing tomorrow? I'm *trying+ to hold off until Sunday.


----------



## GRGirl

LL- thanks; it's driving me nuts not knowing if I should blame it on the progesterone or not.

As for the book, I can see both sides. I consider all 3 of mine losses, but had I waited until period was a week late, I wouldn't have known about 2 of them. I would've had my suspicions but I know I wouldn't be hurting the way I am now. I would've thought I only had one loss and I would've still been hopeful. I don't have much hope now. I think my mental health would be a lot better now had I tested later. On the other hand, all 3 times they were so very wanted, even if it was for a week or 10 days only.

And all that being said I know myself and know I can't wait til AF is due let alone late to test. At least right now. I may consider doing this after a few more cycles. I'm almost ready to give up and just pretend it was a late AF, not another loss, if it happens again. Not that the RE would really go for that...


----------



## loribelle

Hello ladies
I've been lurking for a while. I had a d&c 2.5 weeks ago and the bleeding is finally down to spotting/brown stained mucous. I've been taking agnus castus since the d&c but yesterday I was having alot of cm. The only other time I've had this much cm is when we conceived our little lost bean. Is it possible to ovulate before the bleeding/spotting stops? Can I try if I'm ovulating but still spotting or do I need to wait? I took a hpt 2days ago and it was faint but still very definitely positive. I haven't tried opks yet. Might try one this evening if there is still as much cm. Please give some advice.
L


----------



## Jrepp

arabelle said:


> Linny- yes indeed, written by a man, that was the first thing I checked after reading the mc bit. Scary thing is he's and OB!
> 
> Sadly this book was recommended to me. I read a few other sections and he also gives faulty information in the foods to avoid section (I have a food science degree, it's a topic I'm pretty comfortable with!). Either, the book is going back, and I will take the time to post a few scathing reviews.
> 
> JR- that is very confusing. Although early on levels are low enough that urine concentration matters. Testing tomorrow? I'm *trying+ to hold off until Sunday.

Stupid post somehow didn't show up. If AF doesn't show up tonight or tomorrow, I'll test Sunday morning.


----------



## celine

Hi loribelle, please do join. I think if you are comfortable with it start using opks, someone on this thread got her first pos opk thr day her hpt turned negative sonyou never know. Ive conceived twice right after a loss (the first time resulted in a loss) but that was bad luck aparently.

Arabelle im shocked at the book :( i get not testing early etc (ok i know we should be testing at 10dpo but that doesnt stop me)!but really testing so late? :(

Any other squinters this morning?


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGirl - I know how you feel. I've been really paranoid at times that maybe I have a progesterone problem and another tragedy could be so easily avoided if my dr would just test. In all the tests your RE did, did they not check progesterone? I truly hope this month is your rainbow BFP month so that all these worries can just dissolve. 

Loribelle - Welcome here and I'm very sorry for your loss. :hugs: I am not sure if you can ovulate while spotting or not but I suppose anything is possible, especially after an m/c. Good idea to try an opk, although they can show positive if you have hCG in your system as well.


Celine - How are you doing? Do you have another scan booked any time soon? I can't believe how far along you are! :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Morning ladies. If you don't count the mc cycles, AF should have been here yesterday or today. Cervix still high, firm and closed. Bfn on frer this morning. I'm going to have to wait it out, but I'm calling this cycle a negative.

I feel like such a failure. I cried all night because I just want to give my husband a family (besides me and my jokingly 6 personalities).


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - So sorry you are feeling down. Know that's it's not just YOUR responsibility to "give your husband" a family. You are both in this together and none of this is your fault. I am sure you will get your rainbow baby sooo soon. And AF not being here yet is wonderfully promising!


----------



## arabelle

Well said LL, JR it's not your responsibility to give your husband a family. You wouldnt blame hi
If the issue is with his sperm, so dont blame yourself. I k ow it's really tough to handle loss and ttc, but blaming yourself only makes you feel worse, it doesnt gelp anything. 

No sign of AF is still a good thing. Late implantation could mean your levels are too low to show up.

AFM-Managed not to test this morning. I'm 12 dpo. I will likely not be able to control myself tomorrow morning. Still having all the symptoms, plus strange vivid sex dreams. Lol, I wake up and laugh and wonder what on earth triggered these dreams, two nights in a row now.


----------



## slg76

GRGirl: :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle - Wow, great self control! Good for you! If you cave and test tomorrow you should be able to get a pretty definitive result. So excited for you!!! :)


----------



## arabelle

Waiting to ov 
Boodley - cd3	
Rachel - did you ov yet?	
Penguin - waiting for AF still?	

TWW 
Apple - 4dpo trying to hold out until dec 24 to test
GRGirl - 7-8 dpo	testing weds
Kittycat155 - mid tww
Arabelle - 13 dpo squinter Thursday, next test Monday
Jrepp	-14 dpo squinter, testing Sun or later
Sara	waiting for AF? negative betas despite very confusing line progression :(
Garfie ??	

Rainbows in the Making 
LL 6w+2	
Munchkin 8w+6	
Linnypops 10w+4	
Celine 11w+4	
Elizabean 14w+4	

Who did I miss?


----------



## arabelle

I peed in a cup this morning, but haven't tested. I'm terrified of the faint line. I figure if I hold out another day, either there will be a faint line, and I can assume this will not stick, or it will be dark enough that I can read something into it. That said, the cup is still sitting there calling my name. Not sure how this battle will end... I'm 13 dpo, temps still high.


----------



## Jrepp

Just do it!


----------



## apple_20

Ooo I would have caved by now. I'm not buying a test until last min to try and avoid.


----------



## Kittycat155

I will join as I think there is some luck to this thread. I am about 3 weeks from last period. Have just been tracking periods and sex and not using OPK. Had chemical with last period-tested cause I was feeling so pregnant.

Guess I am tww but who knows:S


----------



## Jrepp

Huge temp drop this morning, AF will probably be here today. Next ovulation sometime between Christmas and New Year's Eve.


----------



## arabelle

Sorry JRepp :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Arabelle - Argh! I am having poas-frenzy by proxy here! In all seriousness though, I really understand why you're thinking of waiting.....I think the sex dreams are a good sign though! x

Loribelle - You're very welcome here, i'm sorry to hear about your loss. Everything is up in the air after an MC. The best thing to do with the OPKS (I think) is to test your HCG down to nothing and then try them....some women say they ov with small amounts of HCG in their system so it's definitely possible to ov now, but i don't think the OPKs will be very accurate - as they pick up HCG. Hope that makes sense. Also re: the bleeding, I was told not to have sex while still bleeding? If your doctor hasn't said anything about that though it's probably fine x

Jrepp - What the other girls said, the responsibility is 50/50! Between xmas and new year sounds like a good time for ov and baby making (no work and less stress?).... Are you at parents or able to have time to yourselves?

Kittycat - Welcome here...any particular reason you're not tracking OV with opks? Do you have pretty regular cycles? x


----------



## arabelle

I caved...as soon as my husband went out. Ha! I had to because I was picking fights again this morning...plus I can count on y'all to encourage my poas craziness ;) Still faint, but a visible line from across the room. There is something up with the dye on this test, it is darker on one side (the control too). I used a wonfo, will save the more expensive tests for tomorrow or Tuesday. I suppose I could have mentioned that part of the reason I'm wanting to know sooner than later is that I'm travelling for work Tuesday, and hubby is joining me, but not until Thursday. Pic attached. What do we think, it's not very dark for 13 dpo? I am not letting myself get excited this time round unless there is a super dark line. The other fun part is that my dr said she would send me for a beta anytime I get a bfp, but I won't get a requisition in time to get to a clinic tomorrow, and once I leave the province, the requisition won't work. So my only option is to risk going to a walk in clinic seeing some random who may or may not be nice about this.
 



Attached Files:







photo(9).jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 11


----------



## apple_20

Yay looks very promising!


----------



## Jrepp

Linnypops said:


> Arabelle - Argh! I am having poas-frenzy by proxy here! In all seriousness though, I really understand why you're thinking of waiting.....I think the sex dreams are a good sign though! x
> 
> Loribelle - You're very welcome here, i'm sorry to hear about your loss. Everything is up in the air after an MC. The best thing to do with the OPKS (I think) is to test your HCG down to nothing and then try them....some women say they ov with small amounts of HCG in their system so it's definitely possible to ov now, but i don't think the OPKs will be very accurate - as they pick up HCG. Hope that makes sense. Also re: the bleeding, I was told not to have sex while still bleeding? If your doctor hasn't said anything about that though it's probably fine x
> 
> Jrepp - What the other girls said, the responsibility is 50/50! Between xmas and new year sounds like a good time for ov and baby making (no work and less stress?).... Are you at parents or able to have time to yourselves?
> 
> Kittycat - Welcome here...any particular reason you're not tracking OV with opks? Do you have pretty regular cycles? x

I know it's a shared responsibility, but I can't help but feel down when hubby fulfills his end and then I drop the ball. No work and less stress is right! Puts possible due date at hubby and my brother shared b-day. We are lucky that our families are all in the same state. The plan is to spend Christmas Day at my parents and then the weekend of the 28th at hubby's moms house, but the nights we have to ourselves.



arabelle said:


> I caved...as soon as my husband went out. Ha! I had to because I was picking fights again this morning...plus I can count on y'all to encourage my poas craziness ;) Still faint, but a visible line from across the room. There is something up with the dye on this test, it is darker on one side (the control too). I used a wonfo, will save the more expensive tests for tomorrow or Tuesday. I suppose I could have mentioned that part of the reason I'm wanting to know sooner than later is that I'm travelling for work Tuesday, and hubby is joining me, but not until Thursday. Pic attached. What do we think, it's not very dark for 13 dpo? I am not letting myself get excited this time round unless there is a super dark line. The other fun part is that my dr said she would send me for a beta anytime I get a bfp, but I won't get a requisition in time to get to a clinic tomorrow, and once I leave the province, the requisition won't work. So my only option is to risk going to a walk in clinic seeing some random who may or may not be nice about this.

Whoop whoop!! I can see the line without enlarging the pic.


----------



## Munchkin30

I can def see a line!! But you're right, the test looks a bit odd! Xx


----------



## arabelle

Aww JRepp I'm sorry you're still feeling so down :hugs: I think ttc at Christmas time will be special. Being off work will definitely not hurt. I think it's easy to underestimate how much ttc and mcs impact us, and removing any extra stress (like being off work) will be helpful.


----------



## arabelle

Munchkin30 said:


> I can def see a line!! But you're right, the test looks a bit odd! Xx

It's hard to tell in this small, fuzzy pic, but it's like an ombre line! Maybe that's why it's a cheap test...


----------



## celine

Arabelle! Are u going to get a digi?


----------



## arabelle

I've never done a digi. Has anyone gotten a positive on a digi and carried on to have a chemical/early loss (5w or less type thing)?


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm not sure how sensitive they are but I suspect it's possible to have a chemical after a digi. I only really believe it when I see the words 'pregnant' so I've followed my digis to 3+ on all 3 pregnancies x


----------



## arabelle

Munchkin - that's what I was afraid of...obviously I know it's always possible to lose a pregnancy, but I would be willing to invest in a digi it it will calm me. Maybe Tuesday night I'll go buy one if the lines get darker and I don't feel like AF is on her way.


----------



## Munchkin30

It is nice to see yourself getting officially more pregnant, and most losses still happen before you could get a bfp. It's so hard at this stage because everything feels so fragile. You feel like you could fart the baby out given half a chance! :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

arabelle said:


> I've never done a digi. Has anyone gotten a positive on a digi and carried on to have a chemical/early loss (5w or less type thing)?

I had a positive on a digi, and then a miscarriage about a week later


----------



## Jrepp

Munchkin30 said:


> It is nice to see yourself getting officially more pregnant, and most losses still happen before you could get a bfp. It's so hard at this stage because everything feels so fragile. You feel like you could fart the baby out given half a chance! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## arabelle

Munchkin well said :rofl:

JRepp- I'm sorry to hear. It must
Have been awful :(


----------



## Munchkin30

I don't know if you ladies remember but a few months ago I told you my sisters baby had been diagnosed with Spina bifida at the 20 week scan. 

Well she was born on Tuesday and was a gorgeous 8lb 9 with lots of dark hair. She had a big sack of spinal fluid on her back and underneath was exposed spinal chord so she had an op on Thursday and is now doing really well. 

We're not sure if there will be a disability but it's looking good so far. It breaks my heart though because my sis has a17 month old who's barely seen her and hasn't been able to meet the new baby. And my sis is Breastfeeding but they're saying she might have to leave the hospital and just go back for visiting which is impossible. 

And the baby is a long way from my sisters ward and when my dd was born I wasn't away from her even fir a few minutes for months. Also she's been in neonatal intensive care and the babies there are terrifyingly tiny and fragile. 

It just makes me realise that a healthy baby is such a precious gift and one none of us should ever take for granted xx


----------



## arabelle

Munchkin- that sounds very stressful for you and your family :hugs: Glad to
hear baby is doing well so far. Scary to think that after all the wait and see in ttc and pregnancy, there is more on the other side. A healthy baby is definitely not something anyone should take for granted.


----------



## slg76

Arabelle. Horray! :happydance: I'm SO excited for you! I'm pretty certain you would get a positive on a digi now. I think cheapies pick up 25 mui and digis pick up 50 mui (of course depending on the brand). Your line looks just fine to me. It does look like the dye wasn't evenly put on the test but because your test line looks like the control line I think it's totally legit. Of course a positive digi is neither here nor there when it comes to a mc. 

Sorry you are feeling down J. I know it's so frustrating! Even if the "problem" is your body, it's not anything you can control. Have you had any fertility testing done?

Welcome to Loribelle and Kittykat. Seems like this is the place to be lately :)


----------



## Jrepp

I have an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist on February 19th, if I don't get pregnant sooner. I'm going to try to bump the appointment up though. 

Still waiting for AF to arrive. Stopped the progesterone yesterday at 13dpo.


----------



## GRGirl

arabelle said:


> I've never done a digi. Has anyone gotten a positive on a digi and carried on to have a chemical/early loss (5w or less type thing)?

Unfortunately if happened to me with 2 out of my 3 losses, but that could be different for you. I can see the line easily! Yay!!

Jrepp- I'm do sorry you're down. I've had similar thoughts the last few cycles so I know how ugh it sucks :(

AFM- only 8dpo so of course I tested and it was negative. Couldn't stop myself. I feel pregnant which I'm blaming on the Progesterone. Just feel out this cycle, but I'm waiting to test til Wed. Should be 11dpo then. Taking the Progesterone but I'll stop after 13dpo if I don't get a +. Thinking I'm out this cycle but hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Still stalking you all - just not posting 2 reasons one of course it is the silly season and my son who has autism needs a bit more tlc - change is not good for him :cry:

two hubby announced the other night it's to late for a baby our time has come to an end:cry: damn it I have finally got an appointment for a FS in the New year who has lined up lots of blood tests, scans and a sample for him:cry:

So now I'm not sure where I am - I keep smiling but my hearts breaking but after 5 m/c and many dodgy chemicals in the last 4 years with no rainbow baby - maybe he is right:cry: 

I really feel for you ladies who are still trying after a loss it is one of the hardest things to go through and then when you do get pregnant there is all the worry - I know because I have been there to many times, but the one thing I can say is at least you ladies have time so keep trying:happydance:

Me I am coming off the progesterone today - still hoping for a small miracle that I have caught this month (how stupid am I:dohh:).

Ladies I wish you all the luck in the world and for now I will keep stalking but I guess I will have to wean myself off BNB and taking my temperatures/OPKs etc as I guess it wasn't meant to be:cry:

I have my two boys and for that I am greatful - but the one thing I wanted I couldn't have even though every year I put it on my Christmas list:cry:

I am sorry ladies to be such a debbie downer but I am literaly breaking into a million pieces and I cannot stop crying as I've had to be strong for to long:cry::cry::cry:

Thanks for all of your support:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh garfie I'm so sorry. It's the worst thing ever and I understand if you were crying buckets :hugs: you need to give yourself time and space and lots of kindness because you will be grieving what you hoped would be. 

And I know i have 1 beautiful dd but it doesn't make the desire for number 2 any less than if I had no children at all so don't beat yourself up for being sad because you have your boys xx

I suppose now you have up decide whether to grieve this and learn to be ok with it and get a puppy and appreciate the relief of not having to opk and temp and stress any more and just enjoy your life.

Or 

And this comes with a humongous health warning.... Go to your RE appointment and find out what you can even without telling your husband, and go through each month 'accidentally' having sex at the right time but without telling him or stressing outwardly and if you have a happy 'accident' then what will be will be. 

:hugs:


----------



## arabelle

Oh Garfie :hugs: I'm so sorry. I completely understand that your heart must be breaking. Don't cancel your specialist appointment just yet, that can be done at the last minute. Wait and see how you feel about this decision in a little while, otherwise I think Munchkin has a good idea.


----------



## apple_20

I'm sorry garfie. 
I can't even imagine how bad I would feel in your shoes. Having children already doesn't make it any easier you still feel there is something missing. Maybe a break over xmas will relax your oh it could be the pressure getting to him?

I agree don't give up the appointment I would say hear what you are up agaist before deciding what to do maybe convince oh to wait until then to make a decision?


----------



## Munchkin30

Good idea apple x


----------



## GRGirl

Oh Garfie *hug* I understand kinda what you're feeling, but you have been through so much. I wish I could tell you it'll be alright. Instead I'll tell you we're always here and we understand how much it hurts if you ever need to vent. I'll be thinking of you.

DF and I got in a ginormous fight this morning. My temps are down by the coverline and that usually means AF coming for me in a couple days. Must mean I O'ed cd 13 because this is cd 27? Low back cramps and pain, horribly emotional, etc. Pretty sure I'm out and I just picked a fight with DF. Didn't mean to, but I just don't know how to deal with the disappointment every single freaking cycle. I either get a +, get happy for a week, then start bleeding, or get a - and AF comes. Either way I'm always horribly sad (and the Progesterone isn't helping). DF made a comment about, "Even if we only have one kid, it's not the end of the world. Maybe we should just stop" and I laid into him :( I don't want to, but I don't know how to deal with the disappointment either.

So of course it turned into a big deal and he just came out and said he was totally fine with just DS and I'm turning into a nasty, depressed person (which I am) and he'd rather not have any more kids than have to see me turn into someone I'm not and get more depressed every month. 

Worst part is, he's right. I try to use coping mechanisms, I keep Googling therapy techniques to help, and I'm running out of ideas. I have to have an HSG next cycle, which I'm dreading, and I'm fed up with the whole thing.


----------



## Jrepp

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Still stalking you all - just not posting 2 reasons one of course it is the silly season and my son who has autism needs a bit more tlc - change is not good for him :cry:
> 
> two hubby announced the other night it's to late for a baby our time has come to an end:cry: damn it I have finally got an appointment for a FS in the New year who has lined up lots of blood tests, scans and a sample for him:cry:
> 
> So now I'm not sure where I am - I keep smiling but my hearts breaking but after 5 m/c and many dodgy chemicals in the last 4 years with no rainbow baby - maybe he is right:cry:
> 
> I really feel for you ladies who are still trying after a loss it is one of the hardest things to go through and then when you do get pregnant there is all the worry - I know because I have been there to many times, but the one thing I can say is at least you ladies have time so keep trying:happydance:
> 
> Me I am coming off the progesterone today - still hoping for a small miracle that I have caught this month (how stupid am I:dohh:).
> 
> Ladies I wish you all the luck in the world and for now I will keep stalking but I guess I will have to wean myself off BNB and taking my temperatures/OPKs etc as I guess it wasn't meant to be:cry:
> 
> I have my two boys and for that I am greatful - but the one thing I wanted I couldn't have even though every year I put it on my Christmas list:cry:
> 
> I am sorry ladies to be such a debbie downer but I am literaly breaking into a million pieces and I cannot stop crying as I've had to be strong for to long:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Thanks for all of your support:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Im so sorry! I have to agree with the other ladies, that perhaps your hubby just needs a break, and happy accidents happen.



Munchkin30 said:


> Oh garfie I'm so sorry. It's the worst thing ever and I understand if you were crying buckets :hugs: you need to give yourself time and space and lots of kindness because you will be grieving what you hoped would be.
> 
> And I know i have 1 beautiful dd but it doesn't make the desire for number 2 any less than if I had no children at all so don't beat yourself up for being sad because you have your boys xx
> 
> I suppose now you have up decide whether to grieve this and learn to be ok with it and get a puppy and appreciate the relief of not having to opk and temp and stress any more and just enjoy your life.
> 
> Or
> 
> And this comes with a humongous health warning.... Go to your RE appointment and find out what you can even without telling your husband, and go through each month 'accidentally' having sex at the right time but without telling him or stressing outwardly and if you have a happy 'accident' then what will be will be.
> 
> :hugs:

I like this plan.



GRGirl said:


> Oh Garfie *hug* I understand kinda what you're feeling, but you have been through so much. I wish I could tell you it'll be alright. Instead I'll tell you we're always here and we understand how much it hurts if you ever need to vent. I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> DF and I got in a ginormous fight this morning. My temps are down by the coverline and that usually means AF coming for me in a couple days. Must mean I O'ed cd 13 because this is cd 27? Low back cramps and pain, horribly emotional, etc. Pretty sure I'm out and I just picked a fight with DF. Didn't mean to, but I just don't know how to deal with the disappointment every single freaking cycle. I either get a +, get happy for a week, then start bleeding, or get a - and AF comes. Either way I'm always horribly sad (and the Progesterone isn't helping). DF made a comment about, "Even if we only have one kid, it's not the end of the world. Maybe we should just stop" and I laid into him :( I don't want to, but I don't know how to deal with the disappointment either.
> 
> So of course it turned into a big deal and he just came out and said he was totally fine with just DS and I'm turning into a nasty, depressed person (which I am) and he'd rather not have any more kids than have to see me turn into someone I'm not and get more depressed every month.
> 
> Worst part is, he's right. I try to use coping mechanisms, I keep Googling therapy techniques to help, and I'm running out of ideas. I have to have an HSG next cycle, which I'm dreading, and I'm fed up with the whole thing.

I'm sorry you are feeling so down. Ttc is difficult, especially when losses are involved. Perhaps your hubby also just needs a break, and it sounds like you do as well. 

AFm still waiting for AF to arrive. Temp well below coverline.


----------



## Munchkin30

It does look like AF is on her way but it's not over til she sings :) xx


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin - Sorry to hear about your sisters situation, that must be incredibly tough - I hope something gets resolved, are they saying how long she might have to be in the hospital for?

Arabelle - Congratulations!!!! The test just looks a bit dodgy with the colour dragging like that, can you try on a frer if you don't want to try with digi just now?? They give a wonderfully solid line. x

Garfie - That is rotten news, i'm so very sorry to hear that. I agree with the other ladies that you may as well keep the FS appointment, at least then you might get some information about why - and if it's fixable, potentially hubs might agree another shot is worth it? and yes, accidents happen.... So, it may not be as final as it seems...I certainly hope not X

GRgirl - Really sorry to hear it's getting you down - it's no surprise, but I totally think that some additional coping mechanisms would be great in your situation. You could try checking out a local counsellor - they can be expensive, but if they're the right person you only need to go once or twice to get the benefit. Also, if it's possible to take a holiday together, maybe stop ttc for a month, just let yourself enjoy one anothers company etc it might relieve some of the pressure that's built up around it? (I totally understand though that a break is sometimes the last thing you want!)


----------



## arabelle

GRGirl - I'm sorry you're having such a lousy day. Ttc after a loss is really stressful. I know it has been mentioned before, but I can't tell you how much a cycle off helped me, and dh. We really needed some time away from thinking about ttc all the time, and timing bd, and opks, and the whole works. I was much calmer this cycle...may also help that I kept a bit of caffeine and had some drinks until a few days past ov. I think you have to consciously make a choice not to let ttc become your life, and I'm not saying that lightly, I know how consuming and stressful it is, and how emotional it is to deal with loss. But anyone who can see three losses and still be standing is tough. You are stronger than you might think, and while I think you need to be gentle with yourself, and grieve and take time for yourself, I think it also helps to try to set some boundaries so ttc doesn't take over, or at least not as much. It also helped me with dh when I was calmer. I think it's really hard for them to appreciate just how hard it is for us. I'm sure your dh means well, and is trying to help, but it seems like he is seeing the reaction and not the emotions behind your behaviour. We were struggling to talk about ttc stuff, so we tried doing it when out for dinner, it kept the whole conversation calmer. Big hugs, it will get better :hugs:


----------



## arabelle

My test this morning (14 dpo) :)
 



Attached Files:







photo(10).jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Linnypops

Arabelle - :wohoo: Good stuff!


----------



## GRGirl

Arabelle- holy + Batman!!!! So happy for you!!! 

And you are totally right :hug: I need to somehow stop spazzing and just stay calm. Failing to conceive doesn't mean *I'M* a failure. I know it but I can't get my emotions to go along with my brain. Also not that it's an excuse but the Progesterone is making me crazy psycho PMSing lady. I haven't felt this down and weepy and out of control sad in a LONG time (years, actually). Just started about 4 days go, so it has to be related. I don't get this PMSey when I AM actually PMSing.

But enough about me and my craziness!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! We have another graduate, yay!


----------



## arabelle

GRgirl- I don't want to give you false hope, but you're still mid tww right? Your temps are near but not below cover line? Post your chart! I've been ridiculously emotional for the last week, and was with the last two bfps as well. Maybe it's a good sign???


----------



## garfie

Arabelle - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Arabelle :happydance:


----------



## GRGirl

Here is my crazy chart this month My Weird Chart I'm 9DPO, I think, unless I did O super early on.


----------



## Munchkin30

Gr that's not an 'out' chart by any means :)


----------



## arabelle

GR that is definitely not an out chart! Looking at last month, you are still well above cover. I think you have a case of the mid tww crazies, that's all! We all get it!


----------



## celine

Oh garfie :( i second all thats been said :(

Arabelle!! Yeay!


----------



## GRGirl

I think what I&#8217;m so worried about is the temp dips the last few days and the eggwhite. That&#8217;s weird. And I&#8217;ve read tons that you can get wet or eggwhite cm right before AF (although I usually don&#8217;t). So now I&#8217;m worried :( I have some kind of irrational fear that this was an anovulatory cycle because I didn&#8217;t get my typical temp raise after O- it was a slow rise. 

Oh well, today is Arabelle day :D My whining can wait for another day. We have to celebrate the BFP!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Grgirl - there's still a clear rise though. None are going below the cover line, the missing data in the first phase I think may be causing the cover line to seem higher than it would otherwise be? I had an annov cycle before bfp cycle but it was obvious because very short cycle and weird AF. I think you'll know if it is based on length...I doubt it is though! X


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle - congrAtulations!!!!!!! That is sooooo wonderful! :happydance: When are you due???

Garfie - sooooo sorry about your dh's decision to pull the plug on TTC. I know how much you want this. :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

Arabelle woop that's as clear as day well done! X


----------



## boodley

Hi ladies 

*Literati Love*  yup, a few drinks will be on the cards alright. My OH makes a mean Hot Whiskey, whichll be lovely over the holidays. Yum! 

*Sara * I dunno where those lines were from  but like I warned ya, I have the ol Line Eye, and I have it bad :0( Hope youre doing ok  any sign of AF yet? 

*Jrepp * aww, sorry youre out. I was convinced youd have some good news this time. It is so disappointing each and every cycle when youre trying but dont get your BFP. Its hard not to get negative and to be annoyed with yourself  but as others have said, this is never as clear as picking one person to be the problem. This is something you and your husband are doing together, and Im sure hed be annoyed at you blaming yourself like that. Re. him doing his part  youre doing your part too, missus  its up to nature after that. Well both TTC over the holidays again  maybe well both have early 2014BFPs xxx

*Apple * good luck!! Both for getting the BFP, and for holding out! 

*Arabelle * not even going to comment on your book reference, coz its just too annoying. But I will comment on your BFP!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Delighted for you :happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Hi *Loribelle * welcome, and sorry for your loss. I think I ovulated post d&c while still spotting brown  TMI, but the spotting was mixed up with my EWCM.

*Munchkin * happy Olive day! Fingers crossed for your niece that the surgery will have things under control. I hope your sister is managing OK  its so hard being separated from your baby like that. 

*GR * <<hugs>> this is such a hard and stressful journey. The constant rollercoaster of going from hope to analysis to disappointment, to picking yourself up to start all over again  its exhausting. Mix that in with hormones and BOOM  the rows can be hard to avoid. Googling ideas to cope is a help, but its nothing like speaking to someone in person  even if only to let it all out  the grief, the loss, the disappointment, the anger, the jealousy  I could go on. Maybe its time to look into speaking with someone? Could you ring a miscarriage support centre to see if they have someone you could talk to? See if it helps? PS  youre not alone xx :hugs:

*Garfie * oh, honey. Im so sorry that the conversation came back up again. Im with the others whove suggested going ahead with the appointment. But I also dont want to push you into something youre not comfortable doing. You really have fought the good fight, and youve been through the wringer  you and hubbie. I can understand you feeling exhausted  and Ive not been at this game for as long as you. Youve been so strong and put so much into this. As others have said  were all here for ya, if we can do anything to help xxx Try to take the hols off, and re-evaluate in the new year. :hugs:

*Linny * hello! Hope youre doing well

*AFM * really light AF this cycle. Ive decided not to temp this month. I dont really fancy waking up at 7.30am each morning Im on my holidays, so just going to take a break from it  go by opks and cm instead. Theres a bit of me just wants to see the back of this year too.2014 is going to be more lucky, I can feel it. 

Hmmm  ordered quite a few presents online, which havent arrived yet  beginning to panic! Ill be leaving on Saturday!!!


----------



## slg76

arabelle said:


> GRGirl - I'm sorry you're having such a lousy day. Ttc after a loss is really stressful. I know it has been mentioned before, but I can't tell you how much a cycle off helped me, and dh. We really needed some time away from thinking about ttc all the time, and timing bd, and opks, and the whole works. I was much calmer this cycle...may also help that I kept a bit of caffeine and had some drinks until a few days past ov. I think you have to consciously make a choice not to let ttc become your life, and I'm not saying that lightly, I know how consuming and stressful it is, and how emotional it is to deal with loss. But anyone who can see three losses and still be standing is tough. You are stronger than you might think, and while I think you need to be gentle with yourself, and grieve and take time for yourself, I think it also helps to try to set some boundaries so ttc doesn't take over, or at least not as much. It also helped me with dh when I was calmer. I think it's really hard for them to appreciate just how hard it is for us. I'm sure your dh means well, and is trying to help, but it seems like he is seeing the reaction and not the emotions behind your behaviour. We were struggling to talk about ttc stuff, so we tried doing it when out for dinner, it kept the whole conversation calmer. Big hugs, it will get better :hugs:

GRgirl: sorry you are feeling so down and frustrated. It is so very hard to feel like we work so hard and hope so much but we aren't in any control over whether we get pregnant or not. ^^^This is some great advise and I should take it myself! 

Sending a big hug to you, Garfie. Sounds like hubby needs some time to settle down and maybe you need a little break and then you can broach the subject again?


----------



## slg76

Arabelle: Lines don't get much clearer than that. Hooray! :happydance:


----------



## Literati_Love

Also Munchkin - that is sad that your sister can't be with her baby at all times. How scary that she needed surgery first thing. I hope she heals perfectly and does not have to suffer from any disability in the future.


----------



## penguin1

just checking in on you ladies! 

arabelle- congrats! super exciting! finally!
garfie- im.so sorry. the girls are right, we are always here for you...whatever "accidents may occur" lol. 

sorry I dont have much to say...so very exhausted. sad that the 3 preggies that were due around the time I was have all had their babies. 2boys and a girl. 
still waiting for af. dont think I O'd this month but no more bleeding every 2 wks thank God! im day 31. gonna have to call the dr if I dont get af by Wednesday.


----------



## Jrepp

arabelle said:


> My test this morning (14 dpo) :)

Congratulations!! And you were worried lol. 



GRGirl said:


> Here is my crazy chart this month My Weird Chart I'm 9DPO, I think, unless I did O super early on.

I have no idea what's going on with your chart. Do you always skip the first two weeks of temping or was that just this cycle?



boodley said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> *Jrepp * aww, sorry youre out. I was convinced youd have some good news this time. It is so disappointing each and every cycle when youre trying but dont get your BFP. Its hard not to get negative and to be annoyed with yourself  but as others have said, this is never as clear as picking one person to be the problem. This is something you and your husband are doing together, and Im sure hed be annoyed at you blaming yourself like that. Re. him doing his part  youre doing your part too, missus  its up to nature after that. Well both TTC over the holidays again  maybe well both have early 2014BFPs
> 
> *AFM * really light AF this cycle. Ive decided not to temp this month. I dont really fancy waking up at 7.30am each morning Im on my holidays, so just going to take a break from it  go by opks and cm instead. Theres a bit of me just wants to see the back of this year too.2014 is going to be more lucky, I can feel it.
> 
> Hmmm  ordered quite a few presents online, which havent arrived yet  beginning to panic! Ill be leaving on Saturday!!!

Thanks. I hope we both (and everyone else still ttc) get positives in January. I'm considering not temping as well, but with the re appointment in two months the more data I have the better.

I sure hope your Christmas presents arrive in time. Can you track any of them?



penguin1 said:


> just checking in on you ladies!
> 
> arabelle- congrats! super exciting! finally!
> garfie- im.so sorry. the girls are right, we are always here for you...whatever "accidents may occur" lol.
> 
> sorry I dont have much to say...so very exhausted. sad that the 3 preggies that were due around the time I was have all had their babies. 2boys and a girl.
> still waiting for af. dont think I O'd this month but no more bleeding every 2 wks thank God! im day 31. gonna have to call the dr if I dont get af by Wednesday.

Did they ever figure out why you were bleeding every two weeks?

Afm: AF came in today at about 12:45pm. I was relieved because we can now write off this month and start thinking about our next ttc adventure. Today is the 16th, so ovulation would occur sometime between the 30th and 5th based on previous cycles. Hopefully the break from work will be just what I need to get a baby settled in. Of course, my due date if we we're successful would be hubby's birthday. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp said:


> arabelle said:
> 
> 
> My test this morning (14 dpo) :)
> 
> Congratulations!! And you were worried lol.
> 
> 
> 
> GRGirl said:
> 
> 
> Here is my crazy chart this month My Weird Chart I'm 9DPO, I think, unless I did O super early on.Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what's going on with your chart. Do you always skip the first two weeks of temping or was that just this cycle?Click to expand...

I usually temp all the time but was just sick of it and then had a horrendous flu for a week, so didn't bother. Wish I had anyway, because I have no clue what's going on now without those temps *sigh*

Boodley- I ordered a ton that are still "in transit" too! Ack! Really hoping they get here soon.

AFM- I start training my replacement tomorrow and Friday is my last day at work. I have interviews Thursday and Friday so hopefully one of those jobs pans out :( I'll have to have the HSG done probably the day or two after Christmas (assuming it's on to next cycle).

Temp shot up again today but test was - . Think I'm 10dpo. Spotting a tiny bit but I've had that before on non-pg cycles and I know implantation spotting actually isn't common, so not excited about it. Pretty sure AF is coming soon *sigh*


----------



## GRGirl

Just an update- spotting is getting stronger and bright red, so pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow. Getting the cramps and the back pain's getting worse. So that'll be a 28 day cycle, which I haven't had since before the October loss. Not taking my Progesterone tonight- saving it for next cycle. I'll call the RE tomorrow and schedule my HSG :(


----------



## apple_20

Hey I'm doing good so far on the not testing. Anyone have this symptom sore left breast? It's odd.


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - Interesting that AF hasn't shown. Have you tested? 

GrGirl - Sorry to hear AF is on her way. She is so very evil. Hang in there. :hugs:

Apple - Well I know this whole pregnancy it's mostly my right boob that has been sore. :haha: So could be a sign! Good luck! 

AFM - Lots of all-day nausea for me now, and a bit of vomiting here and there. I am definitely very thankful for all the symptoms I have.


----------



## Linnypops

Grgirl - sorry AF has arrived, but a 28 day cycle sounds like a positive thing in some ways. Had your cycles got shorter then? Do you mind me asking what a hsg cycle is? I heard about it once before as a positive thing. 

Apple - hehe well done. Well bizarrely my breast soreness alternates. It started one right but it migrated about. Very odd! When are you testing?


----------



## GRGirl

Linnypops said:


> Grgirl - sorry AF has arrived, but a 28 day cycle sounds like a positive thing in some ways. Had your cycles got shorter then? Do you mind me asking what a hsg cycle is? I heard about it once before as a positive thing.

Hey linny- I usually have 34-35 day cycles, or have since August of this year after the first loss. Prior to Loss #1 I was a 28-29 day cycle girl, then after Loss#1 it's been 34-35 on non-pregnant cycles and one of the losses was after a 35 day cycle. So I'm not sure if it's a fluke, an anovulatory cycle, or I'm returning back to the 28 day cycle. In which case, I have no clue when I would O *shrug* I guess around cd13-14 since my LP is always 14-15? 

I'm actually ok with AF starting now and not 12/23 like I thought because it means no AF for Xmas and no AF for the wedding/honeymoon. :happydance: I'm sad about TTCing ANOTHER cycle, but the timing is better now, and I'd LOVE to go back to 28 day cycles (more TTC cycles in a year that way; I think it ends up giving you 13 cycles a yr as opposed to 10-11 a yr), so this may end up being a good thing.

An HSG is where they put a catheter in your cervix and insert dye, to run it through your tubes and uterus to make sure there aren't any blockages/check for fibroids and polyps. I've heard everything from it can be mildly uncomfortable to extremely painful, so I'm not excited for it. :( Looks like it'll be done 12/26.


----------



## apple_20

I'm due to test 24th one week left!


----------



## GRGirl

Woohoo Apple- you can do it!!! Just one more week, one more week!!!


----------



## apple_20

Times going fast so busy at work and with xmas plans. Hope it continues. 

Anyone else testing on 24th?


----------



## Jrepp

GRGirl said:


> Just an update- spotting is getting stronger and bright red, so pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow. Getting the cramps and the back pain's getting worse. So that'll be a 28 day cycle, which I haven't had since before the October loss. Not taking my Progesterone tonight- saving it for next cycle. I'll call the RE tomorrow and schedule my HSG :(

I'm sorry AF is coming for you. A 28 day cycle doesn't seem that bad. Almost standard in a doctors eyes. We'll be in the same boat again this upcoming cycle (minus the hsg)



Literati_Love said:


> Penguin - Interesting that AF hasn't shown. Have you tested?
> 
> GrGirl - Sorry to hear AF is on her way. She is so very evil. Hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> Apple - Well I know this whole pregnancy it's mostly my right boob that has been sore. :haha: So could be a sign! Good luck!
> 
> AFM - Lots of all-day nausea for me now, and a bit of vomiting here and there. I am definitely very thankful for all the symptoms I have.

Thank goodness for the nausea! Makes you really appreciate all the not so popular symptoms after a mc.



apple_20 said:


> Times going fast so busy at work and with xmas plans. Hope it continues.
> 
> Anyone else testing on 24th?

Good luck next week!

Afm: icing down after a grueling physical therapy appointment on my foot and leg yesterday. AF is on day 2, and quite red. I tried to move the re appointment up, but she is booked up until march 28th, so I guess I'll keep my February appointment.


----------



## Kittycat155

So I grabbed 2 LH tests from Dollar Tree and got +. Are these known for issues? Never got a + on Dollar Tree Ovulation so threw me off. Have had almost there and followed up with + from the IC. I had Wondo and Babi. Both I have gotten + on at different times but Answer always comes out alot lighter even when I have clear + on the IC(How is that possible...I know different woman sometimes have brands that work better but still.)

We had stopped using OPK after MC then CP as I got so pissed. So maybe this is something good that I randomly took and got a +?:)))

Will get back to you in 8-14 days(I have been able to get HPT+ pretty early)


----------



## penguin1

Jrepp said:


> arabelle said:
> 
> 
> My test this morning (14 dpo) :)
> 
> Congratulations!! And you were worried lol.
> 
> 
> 
> GRGirl said:
> 
> 
> Here is my crazy chart this month My Weird Chart I'm 9DPO, I think, unless I did O super early on.Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what's going on with your chart. Do you always skip the first two weeks of temping or was that just this cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> boodley said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> *Jrepp * aww, sorry youre out. I was convinced youd have some good news this time. It is so disappointing each and every cycle when youre trying but dont get your BFP. Its hard not to get negative and to be annoyed with yourself  but as others have said, this is never as clear as picking one person to be the problem. This is something you and your husband are doing together, and Im sure hed be annoyed at you blaming yourself like that. Re. him doing his part  youre doing your part too, missus  its up to nature after that. Well both TTC over the holidays again  maybe well both have early 2014BFPs
> 
> *AFM * really light AF this cycle. Ive decided not to temp this month. I dont really fancy waking up at 7.30am each morning Im on my holidays, so just going to take a break from it  go by opks and cm instead. Theres a bit of me just wants to see the back of this year too.2014 is going to be more lucky, I can feel it.
> 
> Hmmm  ordered quite a few presents online, which havent arrived yet  beginning to panic! Ill be leaving on Saturday!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I hope we both (and everyone else still ttc) get positives in January. I'm considering not temping as well, but with the re appointment in two months the more data I have the better.
> 
> I sure hope your Christmas presents arrive in time. Can you track any of them?
> 
> 
> 
> penguin1 said:
> 
> 
> just checking in on you ladies!
> 
> arabelle- congrats! super exciting! finally!
> garfie- im.so sorry. the girls are right, we are always here for you...whatever "accidents may occur" lol.
> 
> sorry I dont have much to say...so very exhausted. sad that the 3 preggies that were due around the time I was have all had their babies. 2boys and a girl.
> still waiting for af. dont think I O'd this month but no more bleeding every 2 wks thank God! im day 31. gonna have to call the dr if I dont get af by Wednesday.Click to expand...
> 
> Did they ever figure out why you were bleeding every two weeks?
> 
> Afm: AF came in today at about 12:45pm. I was relieved because we can now write off this month and start thinking about our next ttc adventure. Today is the 16th, so ovulation would occur sometime between the 30th and 5th based on previous cycles. Hopefully the break from work will be just what I need to get a baby settled in. Of course, my due date if we we're successful would be hubby's birthday. Hope everyone is doing well.Click to expand...

 great! we can be cycle buddies! I git mine after I posted on here last night. lol I'm not ovulating so that is why I get my period every two weeks


----------



## penguin1

Literati_Love said:


> Penguin - Interesting that AF hasn't shown. Have you tested?
> 
> GrGirl - Sorry to hear AF is on her way. She is so very evil. Hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> Apple - Well I know this whole pregnancy it's mostly my right boob that has been sore. :haha: So could be a sign! Good luck!
> 
> AFM - Lots of all-day nausea for me now, and a bit of vomiting here and there. I am definitely very thankful for all the symptoms I have.

 got af after I posted last night. going in to the dr tomorrow morning too see if my cyst has subsided and get more meds. af is not normal this time again. light spotting when I wipe and now it's a light brown. dunno what's going on or if it's just light because of annovulation.


----------



## penguin1

GRGirl said:


> Linnypops said:
> 
> 
> Grgirl - sorry AF has arrived, but a 28 day cycle sounds like a positive thing in some ways. Had your cycles got shorter then? Do you mind me asking what a hsg cycle is? I heard about it once before as a positive thing.
> 
> Hey linny- I usually have 34-35 day cycles, or have since August of this year after the first loss. Prior to Loss #1 I was a 28-29 day cycle girl, then after Loss#1 it's been 34-35 on non-pregnant cycles and one of the losses was after a 35 day cycle. So I'm not sure if it's a fluke, an anovulatory cycle, or I'm returning back to the 28 day cycle. In which case, I have no clue when I would O *shrug* I guess around cd13-14 since my LP is always 14-15?
> 
> I'm actually ok with AF starting now and not 12/23 like I thought because it means no AF for Xmas and no AF for the wedding/honeymoon. :happydance: I'm sad about TTCing ANOTHER cycle, but the timing is better now, and I'd LOVE to go back to 28 day cycles (more TTC cycles in a year that way; I think it ends up giving you 13 cycles a yr as opposed to 10-11 a yr), so this may end up being a good thing.
> 
> An HSG is where they put a catheter in your cervix and insert dye, to run it through your tubes and uterus to make sure there aren't any blockages/check for fibroids and polyps. I've heard everything from it can be mildly uncomfortable to extremely painful, so I'm not excited for it. :( Looks like it'll be done 12/26.Click to expand...

I had one done 2 yrs ago. it is quite uncomfortable and the cramping afterward are worse. I'd take some Tylenol before the procedure. I did mine on my lunch break and went back to work after. didn't hit me till after work about 3 hrs later lol


----------



## Linnypops

GRgirl - If the 28 day cycles were previously your norm I think that sounds promising! - and as you say - more cycles in the year! The HSG sounds rather uncomfortable, but will you have a local anasthetic? Or pain killers? In any case, it sounds like a good call in the long run. Are there any more tests after that? x


Jrepp - Sorry to hear about your difficult therapy appt. How long do you have to keep going back for that? Are you walking ok?

Kitty - I can't figure out what the different types of tests are from your description (i'm in the uk so not familiar with the brands)...are you saying you're getting +'s on both pregnancy and ovulation tests? Or different types of lines on different opk brands? If I were you, to avoid adding to the ttc crazy- stick to one good brand to test for Ov! It doesn't matter which, as each month you'll get used to the brand and be able to identify when you're about to O pretty easily. In any case, good luck with a + hpt! x

Afm - I'm a bit up and down mood wise this week I have to say. Had blazing row with DF yesterday. Lost my shiz on a call to British Gas today (but i guess that's normal). Other than that - I have toothache. #Joy.


----------



## GRGirl

Penguin- yeah I think I'll take a Tylenol 3 and the zithromax they prescribed for me, then I can come home and rest.

Linny- I'm hoping it's a good thing. No painkillers or anything, other than you can take one on your own before you go in. Should be pretty quick. Worst part is it'll be on Christmas Eve :( I'm gonna try really hard to take it in stride and not let it ruin my holiday. Not sure what other tests could be in store, this is the beginning of testing that my RE does.

AFM- temp shot up again today to the highest it's been all cycle (99F) but the flow is picking up, so it's definitely cd1 :( I'm bummed out but not as depressed as I thought I'd be. I'm trying so hard to focus on positives and work on my PMA. 11 months of TTC and I have nothing to show for it yet :( On to January and a year trying. Maybe that'll be lucky. Have all the supplies for probably another 3 cycles, and then I'll be re-visiting the plan with DF and the RE. We're saving for a house and buying that in the Spring, so there won't be any IVF until at least January 2015, if it comes down to that. 

I have two interviews tomorrow and Friday and a possible job opportunity that would double my current pay. If any of those pan out then we'll be in a good position to consider IVF or start treatments in January 2015. So I'm focusing on saving $ and working on my career. I think we'll give it a year of "normal" trying, maybe some Clomid or other meds but not totally invasive treatments. If that still doesn't work, then we'll save up for more drastic measures for Jan 2015.

Of course I say that now, but I know full well I'll go mental after another 11 months with no success :(

Oh well- tons of people do it, right? Just gotta keep trying. Kinda sad that the HSG has to be done on Christmas Eve :( but at least I'll already be off work.


----------



## Jrepp

Linnypops said:


> GRgirl - If the 28 day cycles were previously your norm I think that sounds promising! - and as you say - more cycles in the year! The HSG sounds rather uncomfortable, but will you have a local anasthetic? Or pain killers? In any case, it sounds like a good call in the long run. Are there any more tests after that? x
> 
> 
> Jrepp - Sorry to hear about your difficult therapy appt. How long do you have to keep going back for that? Are you walking ok?
> 
> Kitty - I can't figure out what the different types of tests are from your description (i'm in the uk so not familiar with the brands)...are you saying you're getting +'s on both pregnancy and ovulation tests? Or different types of lines on different opk brands? If I were you, to avoid adding to the ttc crazy- stick to one good brand to test for Ov! It doesn't matter which, as each month you'll get used to the brand and be able to identify when you're about to O pretty easily. In any case, good luck with a + hpt! x
> 
> Afm - I'm a bit up and down mood wise this week I have to say. Had blazing row with DF yesterday. Lost my shiz on a call to British Gas today (but i guess that's normal). Other than that - I have toothache. #Joy.

I have appointments scheduled twice a week through mid January and then re-evaluating the situation. I'm limping around but it's better than it was. I think the manipulation is getting to the already swollen tendon on the bottom of my foot.



GRGirl said:


> Penguin- yeah I think I'll take a Tylenol 3 and the zithromax they prescribed for me, then I can come home and rest.
> 
> Linny- I'm hoping it's a good thing. No painkillers or anything, other than you can take one on your own before you go in. Should be pretty quick. Worst part is it'll be on Christmas Eve :( I'm gonna try really hard to take it in stride and not let it ruin my holiday. Not sure what other tests could be in store, this is the beginning of testing that my RE does.
> 
> AFM- temp shot up again today to the highest it's been all cycle (99F) but the flow is picking up, so it's definitely cd1 :( I'm bummed out but not as depressed as I thought I'd be. I'm trying so hard to focus on positives and work on my PMA. 11 months of TTC and I have nothing to show for it yet :( On to January and a year trying. Maybe that'll be lucky. Have all the supplies for probably another 3 cycles, and then I'll be re-visiting the plan with DF and the RE. We're saving for a house and buying that in the Spring, so there won't be any IVF until at least January 2015, if it comes down to that.
> 
> I have two interviews tomorrow and Friday and a possible job opportunity that would double my current pay. If any of those pan out then we'll be in a good position to consider IVF or start treatments in January 2015. So I'm focusing on saving $ and working on my career. I think we'll give it a year of "normal" trying, maybe some Clomid or other meds but not totally invasive treatments. If that still doesn't work, then we'll save up for more drastic measures for Jan 2015.
> 
> Of course I say that now, but I know full well I'll go mental after another 11 months with no success :(
> 
> Oh well- tons of people do it, right? Just gotta keep trying. Kinda sad that the HSG has to be done on Christmas Eve :( but at least I'll already be off work.

Good luck with your appointment and your job interviews! Is your hsg covered by health insurance?

Afm: cd 3 and not much going on. Hopefully the bleeding will be done today or tomorrow and the baby making marathon of a lifetime can commence. I'm going to look into what I can do to increase fertility this cycle without altering my body in case we aren't successful and end up having to go to the re.


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies. I am now 8 weeks post mc and no sign of AF. I went to my RE today for an ultrasound. She says that my lining is so thin that there is nothing to shed and that there is nothing on my ovaries to indicate that I have ovulated since the mc or will ovulate anytime soon. Basically my whole system is just shut off. Assuming all my lab work from today comes back ok I can start my fertility meds tomorrow and that will force my body to cycle along with the added benefit of (hopefully) making several follicles/eggs. Not looking forward to the side effects of the medication but I am grateful to be getting things going again. 

Interesting note from my RE: really high levels of LH (which I have) can cause false positives on urine pregnancy tests.


----------



## penguin1

GRGirl said:


> Penguin- yeah I think I'll take a Tylenol 3 and the zithromax they prescribed for me, then I can come home and rest.
> 
> Linny- I'm hoping it's a good thing. No painkillers or anything, other than you can take one on your own before you go in. Should be pretty quick. Worst part is it'll be on Christmas Eve :( I'm gonna try really hard to take it in stride and not let it ruin my holiday. Not sure what other tests could be in store, this is the beginning of testing that my RE does.
> 
> AFM- temp shot up again today to the highest it's been all cycle (99F) but the flow is picking up, so it's definitely cd1 :( I'm bummed out but not as depressed as I thought I'd be. I'm trying so hard to focus on positives and work on my PMA. 11 months of TTC and I have nothing to show for it yet :( On to January and a year trying. Maybe that'll be lucky. Have all the supplies for probably another 3 cycles, and then I'll be re-visiting the plan with DF and the RE. We're saving for a house and buying that in the Spring, so there won't be any IVF until at least January 2015, if it comes down to that.
> 
> I have two interviews tomorrow and Friday and a possible job opportunity that would double my current pay. If any of those pan out then we'll be in a good position to consider IVF or start treatments in January 2015. So I'm focusing on saving $ and working on my career. I think we'll give it a year of "normal" trying, maybe some Clomid or other meds but not totally invasive treatments. If that still doesn't work, then we'll save up for more drastic measures for Jan 2015.
> 
> Of course I say that now, but I know full well I'll go mental after another 11 months with no success :(
> 
> Oh well- tons of people do it, right? Just gotta keep trying. Kinda sad that the HSG has to be done on Christmas Eve :( but at least I'll already be off work.

 lots of luck on the hsg, it's a breeze but yes bad timing. good luck with the job search! sounds like you have some good opportunities! we are here for you no matter what happens. it is very frustrating to watch time pass and get no results. our time is coming soon and you never know what happens when you get settled into a good job and lessen the stress!


----------



## penguin1

yay slg! fx for some good eggies for you! that's what happened after my mc, no af for 8 wks and no ovulation. I just went in today. the cyst I had subsided and saw 4 eggs on my left ovary. started my meds today! looking to do iui next weekend if all looks good next Thursday. super excited to get going again!


----------



## Jrepp

slg76 said:


> Hi ladies. I am now 8 weeks post mc and no sign of AF. I went to my RE today for an ultrasound. She says that my lining is so thin that there is nothing to shed and that there is nothing on my ovaries to indicate that I have ovulated since the mc or will ovulate anytime soon. Basically my whole system is just shut off. Assuming all my lab work from today comes back ok I can start my fertility meds tomorrow and that will force my body to cycle along with the added benefit of (hopefully) making several follicles/eggs. Not looking forward to the side effects of the medication but I am grateful to be getting things going again.
> 
> Interesting note from my RE: really high levels of LH (which I have) can cause false positives on urine pregnancy tests.

Hey Sig, seeing as that we are going to pretty much the same fertility clinic (aside from mine being at Denver Health and yours at UH), what was your first appointment like? I am trying to gather as much information as I can, so that I go in well informed and ready for whatever happens. My appointment is coincidentally scheduled for CD3 if my body cooperates and AF arrives when scheduled. That is of course assuming that I don't get pregnant this cycle or the January cycle.


----------



## arabelle

Sara- glad that you can start meds. Hopefully that is all you need to get a little rainbow! Very interesting about the LH bit. I also have high LH (goes along with the "a bit polycystic" ovaries).

Penguin- yay!! Thinking of
you, and really hoping iui is the answer for you :flower:

GR - I'm not familiar with that procedure. I guess this is a more thorough look than u/s? What else are they testing right away? Extensive bloodwork? I hope you don't find the procedure too uncomfortable.

Linny- aww, blame the hormones. Hope you made up :)

Afm- thanks for all the lovely cheering! I'm away on business, and then for Christmas so not online as much. Got a super dark frer Tuesday morning. The test line came up instantly, before the control line! I'm feeling queasy and have been dry heaving two days in a row, so I hope that's a good sign that this eggy wants to stick around. I have decided not to get betas unless something happens to freak me out. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## GRGirl

Penguin- thanks :) I feel bad whining because I know people like you and others have been at it longer than me, but it just gets so draining, ya know? Trying and trying and trying and the ups and downs... So I decided after some advice from Arabelle and others (and doing some deep thinking on my own) that I have to focus on the rest of my life, not just TTC. So I'm going in and doing all the testing/RE visits, but I'm trying to score a better paying job, work on getting a house in our price range, and try to take my mind off TTC.I have 3 Master's degrees and the potential to do a lot with my career, but I kind of pushed it to the side in 2013 because of TTC. I just coasted all year and I'm not doing that for 2014- more $ helps us out all around. 

Jrepp- Insurance only covers 50% of the HSG so it cost me $87. It's still not bad, but the costs are starting to add up (it covers 50% of meds and ultrasounds/the HSG and a lap if needed, 100% of lab bloodwork, and 0% of any actual IVF/IUI procedures).

Sara- I never knew that about the LH being high. I can't even remember anymore if it was in the bloodwork my doctor recommended for me or not. I'm going in today after work to have my fasting glucose drawn, so no food for 8 hours. Part of the panel she ran (and keeps running) on me.

Arabelle- so happy for you!!! Send some good luck vibes my way :) Right now the RE is just doing bloodwork and the HSG as a start. Might do a SA on DF (oh he will LOVE that!) too. Depending on those results, we'll know where to go from there.

AFM- cd 2, gearing up for my interview today. Tomorrow is my last day at work, and then I have 36 days until the wedding! 5 weeks left to finish up the planning and get everything ready and then I'll be in Mexico for a week :) The honeymoon should be right around/just before O if things stay consistant, so that would be cool :) Maybe the "relax and don't think about TTC" thing will work since I'll be vacationing then :)

Looks like it's me, Sara, Jrepp, Penguin for next cycle. Oh and Boodley :) One of us has to get a BFP! (preferably all of us ; )


----------



## garfie

Gr - And me:winkwink: - just started spotting wth is going on 16 day lp:wacko:

Sorry not been on much ladies having problems with my eldest - he has autism:wacko: also been working a lot - been stalking though:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GRGirl

GARFIE!!!!!!!!!! You've been missed!!!!!!!!!!! You're just a given ;) I always count you in for another cycle :)

Sorry things have been rough- my younger brother is on the spectrum and it can be draining. :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

Hey everyone ill be gone for a few days ill update you when I test Monday or Tue. I'm 8dpo I think and stupidly tested today smu. Just wanted to be able to drink this weekend guilt free which I now can. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## celine

At least two bfps must come this next cycle fx! 

Btw my scan today went well and i was surprised to see a bouncing perfect little bean <3 i did a double take when she said "so you sre 12 weeks?" And she had a sympathetic look when confirmed it was indeed 5th pregnancy with two living children.


----------



## arabelle

Garfie :hugs:

Celine - wonderful news about your scan! Do you feel more relaxed now? Will you be sharing your news soon? So exciting! 

GR- you have 3 masters? Amazing! I think all of your plans to put some focus on other things are great! But don't worry, I will not stop sending :dust: your way!

Apple- 8 dpo is too early, don't be discouraged by a bfn!

Afm- I've had some clear cm the last few days. Not a lot, but enough to notice. Anyone else have this?


----------



## Kittycat155

Confused myself. Basically 2 tests I have used in past are giving me 2 different opinions. And 2 I have used here and there were doing same. So was lost of what one is right. BD to cover bases Been BD alot and last month was a chemical and REALLY pissed me off cause I knew I was going to get pregnant that cycle as BD SOOO often/felt different. 

Stopped OPK for awhile as was so angry at all going on as been at this years and then made it till 9 weeks. Husbands sister is on 3rd pregnancy and they got married after we started trying. So strange to think of that.


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGIRL - Glad you're trying to stay positive. I hope you get that job with double the pay. You deserve it. How exciting that your wedding is just over a month away! Your honeymoon will be suuuuch a nice, well-deserved break! I do hope January is your lucky month! 

Arabelle - The dry heaving is how my ms originally started, so definitely a good sign for things to come. :winkwink: I sure hope this is your rainbow baby, and feel quite positive about this pregnancy for you! 

Celine - CONGRATULATIONS on another healthy scan!!! I am sooo happy for you! I know this is your rainbow baby! :happydance: And I'm glad the person doing your ultrasound seemed sympathetic about your previous losses. :hugs:

Kittykat- I am sure with all that BDing you will have all your bases covered!

Garfie - Good to hear from you again. 

Munchkin - Where did you go? Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## slg76

Jrepp said:


> slg76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I am now 8 weeks post mc and no sign of AF. I went to my RE today for an ultrasound. She says that my lining is so thin that there is nothing to shed and that there is nothing on my ovaries to indicate that I have ovulated since the mc or will ovulate anytime soon. Basically my whole system is just shut off. Assuming all my lab work from today comes back ok I can start my fertility meds tomorrow and that will force my body to cycle along with the added benefit of (hopefully) making several follicles/eggs. Not looking forward to the side effects of the medication but I am grateful to be getting things going again.
> 
> Interesting note from my RE: really high levels of LH (which I have) can cause false positives on urine pregnancy tests.
> 
> Hey Sig, seeing as that we are going to pretty much the same fertility clinic (aside from mine being at Denver Health and yours at UH), what was your first appointment like? I am trying to gather as much information as I can, so that I go in well informed and ready for whatever happens. My appointment is coincidentally scheduled for CD3 if my body cooperates and AF arrives when scheduled. That is of course assuming that I don't get pregnant this cycle or the January cycle.Click to expand...

The first appointment was mostly the Dr. trying to understand what we had already tried and them explaining the options that we had for treatment. I would say you should take notes with your cycle history if you have them: how long your cycles are, if/when you ovulate, your charts if you do them. Most fertility treatment starts at the beginning of a cycle so CD3 may be a good time to be seen. But, my doctor always wants a baseline ultrasound of my ovaries before she does any treatment so you may have to schedule that and then start treatment the next cycle. Probably just depends how quickly that clinic makes appointments. I'm so glad you are going in and I hope that you just need a little medication to get you pregnant :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Just got home from my pelvic pain appointment and got 27 injections this time (of which 22 were in my vaginal area). I'm in a lot of pain, but have to be at physical therapy for my foot/leg in an hour and a half. I had a nice chat with my pelvic pain doctor, who referred me to the re.

She basically told me I could try to move the appointment up and be seen at another clinic if I wanted to and that my situation is so unique medically that she didn't know what the re will want to do. She said that I do not have a fertility problem in the sense that I am unable to get pregnant, as I have regular cycles, ovulate on my own, sperm is able to reach egg and implant......my problem lies in carrying to term. It's a legit medical condition known in the medical world as recurrent early miscarriage (and covered under health insurance unlike infertility). She talked about the possibility of undergoing a laparoscopy to look for abnormalities in my uterus and the source of my pelvic pain.

Basically I'm thinking I'm just going to have fun trying this month and see what happens. I'm probably going to keep my original February appointment and not stress.


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp- yeah that's my same problem, too. I can get pregnant; I just don't stay that way :( In my RE's file I'm coded as a "habitual early aborter"- if you see that in your file, that's what they call it, that and recurrent early pregnant loss (REPL). I have both in there. So after all my tests/HSG I'm not sure what the RE will do either. She's not sure yet other than baby aspirin, Progesterone, maybe injections of a blood thinner, high dose Folic Acid, etc.

Sorry about all the injections! Ow :(


----------



## slg76

Jrepp; glad that your Dr. is being supportive and sending you in the right direction. I'm interested to see what the RE will do for you. I hope your therapy appointment is easy today; sounds like you have been through enough for one day!

My RE called and said that I have to wait this cycle out. Something in my bloodwork makes her think I won't respond to the fertility meds this cycle. So next month it is. It's a bummer but I'm glad my Dr. is being thorough so I don't waste $1800 worth of meds!


----------



## Jrepp

GRGirl said:


> Jrepp- yeah that's my same problem, too. I can get pregnant; I just don't stay that way :( In my RE's file I'm coded as a "habitual early aborter"- if you see that in your file, that's what they call it, that and recurrent early pregnant loss (REPL). I have both in there. So after all my tests/HSG I'm not sure what the RE will do either. She's not sure yet other than baby aspirin, Progesterone, maybe injections of a blood thinner, high dose Folic Acid, etc.
> 
> Sorry about all the injections! Ow :(

Somehow repl makes me feel more at ease than straight up infertility.



slg76 said:


> Jrepp; glad that your Dr. is being supportive and sending you in the right direction. I'm interested to see what the RE will do for you. I hope your therapy appointment is easy today; sounds like you have been through enough for one day!
> 
> My RE called and said that I have to wait this cycle out. Something in my bloodwork makes her think I won't respond to the fertility meds this cycle. So next month it is. It's a bummer but I'm glad my Dr. is being thorough so I don't waste $1800 worth of meds!

I'm interested as well. I can't take NSAIDs or blood thinners because of a blood disorder so the baby aspirin is out, and the pelvic doctor said more than likely the fertility meds are out because I have a normal cycle and ovulate on my own. 

I have definitely been through a lot and really just want to take some pain meds and go to bed.....unfortunately I still have to get my husband from work whenever he gets off :-(


----------



## Linnypops

jrepp - ouchy! That sounds a bit traumatic! I didn't realise you suffered pelvic pain? Well, between that and your leg I hope it is feeling better soon!

Sara - Sorry to hear it's off this month but it's good the doctor isn't wasting your money! 

Grgirl - sounds like a really healthy mental approach to things. Wow, 3 masters - you must've worked your arse off (as they say here). It's amazing how the baby-making thing can turn even the most intellectually curious mind into a hpt-opk-bfp laser beam. The best thing in the long run for children is surely parents who have a strong personal identity. It sounds as though your doc has some things to try initially....will you start trying right after the hsg - I can't remember if you said you were taking some time off it?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi, may I join you? It has been 22 days since I began losing my baby and I am still waiting for my hcg to drop so that I can ovulate..

So sorry for all your losses :( xxx


----------



## slg76

bad news today :cry: My RE said that my FSH was sky high. So high in fact that she thought for a minute it was a lab error. Elevated FSH means that your body is having trouble ovulating. It also means that you will not respond to fertility treatments. All I can do is wait a month and hope, hope, hope that this was a fluke and my level will come back down. My RE says she hasn't seen this before and has no idea what to expect. I'm so very disappointed.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry Sara. Is there anything you can do to bring the levels down?


----------



## slg76

Jrepp said:


> I'm sorry Sara. Is there anything you can do to bring the levels down?

unfortunately not. Hopefully my body is just doing something weird right now and the levels will come down on there own. If they don't my doctor just said that in peri-menopause there is a 5% chance of spontaneous pregnancy. No meds can help at that point.


----------



## celine

Hi sailorsgirl, i was in first tri with you a few weeks ago and was devestated when i saw u post in the mc forum :( welcome and good luck xxx how are u checking ur hcg?
My after my first mc i ovulated three weeks later and caught it, mmc that one and ovukated a month later, caught that one too and here i am so there is lots of hopefull stories here xx

Slg that is aweful :( so they will retest in a month? And if its still high what will they do? Surely they must refer you on to someone who knows something?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thanks celine.

I am having blood tests, the first few were 2 days apart, then 4 days, nnow weekly. I had my biggest drop last week...375 to 110 so praying for a nice low result on monday 23rd.

Xxx


----------



## celine

Sailorsgirl the person who started this thread ovukated the day her hcg hit 0 so dont be caught off guard ;) 
I never had hcg testing but i think my tests were negative for about a week before i ovulated this last time.


----------



## garfie

On my phone so quick pop in

Slg - sorry to hear that -
Let's hope it's a fluke and next month your levels will be down:happydance:

Afm - I came off my progesterone days ago and was feeling a teeny bit hopeful - 17dpo she got me and brought her mate ms backache
To the party it was so bad yesterday that
I actually cried - not like me and in front of the children to:cry:

Will try and pop back later but got a lot of
Family stuff going on and some big decisions to make:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jrepp

Hope everything's ok Garfie. 

Afm: cd 6, not much going on. Ovulation between 8 and 14 days from now. Hubby pulled a muscle in his back and I'm still in pain from injections, so baby making marathon put on hold. I'm going to talk yo hubby tonight about trying this cycle.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sailorsgirl - Welcome here and I'm so sorry about your loss. :hugs: I hope your hCG drops very quickly so you can start to try again.

Celine - Wow, I can't believe how far along you are! You're almost in the 2nd tri! So happy for you. 

Garfie - Wow, so sorry AF has been so cruel to you this time! Good luck on making all these big decisions. I know it must be difficult. 

Jrepp - I hope the pain subsides soon so you can get back to the BD marathon. It will be nice to be BDing over Christmas!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thank you :) I am hoping to start bding over the next few days if luck is on our side we might catch that egg. Im not holding out much hope but I'll feel better knowing we are doing something if that makes sense? Xxx


----------



## slg76

Hi Sailorsgirl. Sorry you find yourself here but welcome. It is actually common to ovulate even before your HCG hits 0 so keep an eye out. Anything below 50 seems to be compatible with ovulation. 

Unfortunately, all I can do is hope that my body brings down the FSH level on its own. There is no medication to help that. If the level remains as high as it is then I'm considered in menopause and I may ovulate occasionally on my own which would be my only chance at pregnancy. But, I have a feeling that my levels were this high all along and I did manage to get pregnant a few months ago. Hopefully I can do it again.


----------



## celine

Sailorsgirl i agree, u have to at least try, if it doesnt catch then maybe your body wasnt ready yet, but if undont give it a go you wont know.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - I'll be praying your FSH goes down on its own ASAP!


----------



## apple_20

Hey I'm back, had a good trip but glad to be home.

I caved today (pm) Bd tested bfn boo. Think im out as I'm atleast 11dpo. :(
Sara sorry to hear your body isn't playing fair.


----------



## penguin1

jrepp-ish pelvic pain! worst pain ever! Hope the injections help and your hubby feels better too so you can get your bfp this month!

sara- so sorry to hear of the fsh... hope you can get back on track next month!

sailor- welcome to the group. so sorry you had to come here. 

afm- waiting to see what happens on Thursday. hoping for more than one eggie. Dr says iui may not help too much. probably no problems with motility like I was thinking since I've gotten pregnant before. I thought it would be a good next step and cheapest route.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks penguin. My pelvic pain is pretty bad, but the injections help considerably! I hurt for about 3-4 days and then have no pain for about 3 weeks. Both me and hubby are feeling much better. Ovulation is between 7 and 13 days away so the :sex: marathon is about to begin!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - Sorry about your BFN. :cry: I think at 11 DPO you might still have a chance!!

Penguin - Well I'm hoping there are more than one eggies for you as well! Interesting that your dr doesn't think iui would help too much. I guess you're just waiting for that perfect egg! Which I am hoping is there this month! 

Jrepp - Good luck with the BD marathon!


----------



## celine

Merry christmas to you all xxxx to day. Am 6m post first mc, in 6 months i lost twice and im now 13 weeks tomorrow so im feeling very thankful. Praying and hoping for bfps in here xx apple did u test again?


----------



## apple_20

Tested yesterday v v light line. Tested again today with FMU light line that's dried darker and Defo pink! But after time limit so can't count it yet. No sign of af. 

My friend just had her baby 4 weeks early got cuddles and she's amazing :)


----------



## celine

Oooh apple im so glad to hear that :) who else is testing soon?


----------



## arabelle

Apple- I was just about to say I barely had a squinted at 11 dpo, but this is better!! Yay for lines! Pic please!

Jrepp- glad to hear you are both feeling better and ready for the marathon to begin! :dust:

Sara- I'm so sorry about your hormones being out of whack. Our bodies do some pretty weird things sometimes, let's hope it was just a weird month and goes back down. If it doesn't, as you said, you got pregnant a few months ago, so it may not mean anything. My fsh was super low and lh was high, also meaning unlikely to ovulate, so who knows how things happen. Sometimes more information is really not helpful, if there is no treatment options then it only serves to add stress. You got pregnant only a few months ago, and I believe that means you can get pregnant (and stay pregnant) again.

Sailor- welcome! Sorry you find yourself here :(

Garfie- oh no! Ms backache is never welcome...hate it when af brings friends. Hope you're feeling better soon!

Celine- second tri! Amazing!!

Afm- 5w+2 and have been feeling grateful for symptoms...bbs are huge and SO sore, queasiness on and off, and burping constantly. Had some mild cramps over the weekend that freaked me out but they seem to have passed. First midwife appt at the end of next week. Hoping for early'ish scan.

Merry Christmas to anyone celebrating today!


----------



## arabelle

Penguin- good luck eith iui, hopefully this is just the little
boost you need!


----------



## Jrepp

apple_20 said:


> Tested yesterday v v light line. Tested again today with FMU light line that's dried darker and Defo pink! But after time limit so can't count it yet. No sign of af.
> 
> My friend just had her baby 4 weeks early got cuddles and she's amazing :)

That sounds promising!! Please post pics for us to squint at.



celine said:


> Oooh apple im so glad to hear that :) who else is testing soon?

How are you feeling? I will be testing in about 2.5 weeks if that counts.



arabelle said:


> Apple- I was just about to say I barely had a squinted at 11 dpo, but this is better!! Yay for lines! Pic please!
> 
> Jrepp- glad to hear you are both feeling better and ready for the marathon to begin! :dust:
> 
> Sara- I'm so sorry about your hormones being out of whack. Our bodies do some pretty weird things sometimes, let's hope it was just a weird month and goes back down. If it doesn't, as you said, you got pregnant a few months ago, so it may not mean anything. My fsh was super low and lh was high, also meaning unlikely to ovulate, so who knows how things happen. Sometimes more information is really not helpful, if there is no treatment options then it only serves to add stress. You got pregnant only a few months ago, and I believe that means you can get pregnant (and stay pregnant) again.
> 
> Sailor- welcome! Sorry you find yourself here :(
> 
> Garfie- oh no! Ms backache is never welcome...hate it when af brings friends. Hope you're feeling better soon!
> 
> Celine- second tri! Amazing!!
> 
> Afm- 5w+2 and have been feeling grateful for symptoms...bbs are huge and SO sore, queasiness on and off, and burping constantly. Had some mild cramps over the weekend that freaked me out but they seem to have passed. First midwife appt at the end of next week. Hoping for early'ish scan.
> 
> Merry Christmas to anyone celebrating today!

Cramping seems to be pretty common. My sister says it feels like her vagina is being ripped apart lol. 

AFM: 10 dpo and the bd marathon started yesterday. I was trying to seduce hubbby, but it worked a little too well. Had fun this morning too!


----------



## apple_20

Can't get a pic on here as its on the phone and I'd have to go onto pc and reveal to my oh my ttc obsession lol. I'm getting another test today :) I'm so getting my hopes up if this is evap its horrible x


----------



## apple_20

Omg it was a bfp confirmed on clear blue came up straight away! 

Yay.


----------



## Linnypops

Just popping in to say happy Christmas to you all. 

Apple- congrats love, hope you get a nice strong line next. 

Arabelle - hope you get an early scan booked!

For those in tww, good luck for the next 2 weeks. X


----------



## apple_20

Thank you yep just hoping it gets darker now. Seems v light for af due but I don't know when I o. Still not sinking in but the fear is setting in.


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats apple!


----------



## Linnypops

Ah I posted just as you'd posted the digi. I think that's perfect!!!! Happy Christmas present! :) x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - Congratulations!!!!!! That is wonderful news for Christmas! How wonderful! Don't worry about it being light. As you said, you don't really know when you ovulated! 

Arabelle - sounds like things are going well for you. I get AF cramps for a couple days each week (extremely mild and only lasts a couple hours) and it always freaks me out a bit, but I think it is just the uterus stretching to accommodate that baby! 

Merry Christmas, everyone! I hope you all had a wonderful time!

Good luck to everyone in the TWW!


----------



## celine

Apple pregnancy afterr a loss comes with lots of worry but i am so happy for you! Yeay for more bfps coming soon


----------



## apple_20

Thank you everyone I feel very very lucky :)


----------



## Jrepp

I hope everyone has had a very merry Christmas and/or other holiday! I started the bd marathon on Christmas Eve, and then continued on Christmas Day. I got a high on the clear blue advanced digital monitor this morning, so based on past experience I should be ovulating in the next 2-4 days! I have a sneaking feeling that ovulation is going to occur Saturday, when hubby and I are up in the mountains at his moms house for Christmas with his side of the family......AWKWARD!!!!


----------



## slg76

yay apple!! :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Sig, how are you doing?


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp- that would be awkward but I do hope you'll be able to find a way to fit in a BD session anyway!


----------



## apple_20

No worries jrepp you don't need to bd on the day, 1 day before should do the trick :)


----------



## celine

Jrepp being sneaky could be part of then fun ;)


----------



## slg76

Hi Jrepp and ladies :hi:

I'm doing okay. Thanks for asking. I had a nice Christmas and had a lot of fun watching dd open her gifts. I'm trying to not let ttc become too consuming right now because as of now my Dr. says nothing is going to happen; no ovulation and no period. I'm feeling very frustrated but am ready to keep trying what I can to improve the situation. I ordered a few books on infertility and I'm waiting for them to be delivered. For now I should probably put my energy into losing the 10 lbs I gained this year. I'm not feeling very motivated to diet but know that I need too. Blah.


----------



## penguin1

congrats Apple and good luck jrepp!
slg, let me know if any of those books are good.

went in today for my follicle measurements and they were very small. 11mm, 9 and 8. so probably another few days before I can take my trigger shot and iui. poo. I was hoping for some good ones! waiting to hear from dr. I only have enough medication for one more day so he better call tomorrow. I do have 3 refills left though. good luck everyone!


----------



## Anniebobs

Merry christmas everyone! Congratulations to all the new bfps and good luck to everyone else still waiting.


----------



## apple_20

Thanks penguin so another few days and they check again? Will they hopefully get more than one egg? Sorry its taking time but it will all be worth it!


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - we conceived this bean at my mum in laws in a tiny wee house and dfs creaky old bed from when he was a teenager! So, I think it's a very lucky and auspicious time and place for you! 

Penguin - good luck over the next few days! X


----------



## apple_20

12 weekd linnypops wow well done! Its gone fast from an outsiders perspective but I bet it dragged for you?


----------



## Linnypops

Apple - thanks! Yes it's dragged in many ways haha! Feel relieved to have got to this point. How are you feeling? Had it sunk in? X


----------



## garfie

Apple - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun.

Everyone else - I'm not even being a good stalker these days :winkwink: New Years Resolution - must try harder:haha:

AFM - Off to have my FSH/LH and Ruebella? blood test done today and finally hubby is booked in for his SA on Monday:happydance: as you can see we have both decided to give it one last try and then that is it we are done whatever the outcome:cry:

Hope you are all enjoying your holidays ladies

Will try and pop in when I can:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Great news garfie, at least then you'll both know you gave it your best shot. Hope the tests go well x


----------



## apple_20

Oh yay for one more shot garfie! 

Afm hasn't really set in sort of but can't shake the feeling that it will all go wrong. I'm trying not to be negative, maybe a darker line would cheer me up.


----------



## apple_20

Yay a ticker makes it more real


----------



## Jrepp

Linny - 12 weeks!!!! Woot woot!!!! 

AFM: I enjoy the thrill of baby making at my mother in laws.....just a bit awkward this time around with my mother in law, grandmother in law, two brother in laws, two sister in laws and nephew all there at the same time :rofl: 

I got a flashing smiley on clear blue advanced digital today and yesterday, and a nearly positive opk yesterday afternoon. Hubby and I have bd 3 nights in a row (well 2 nights and Christmas morning :blush: ) and plan to continue for awhile yet. I'm going to catch this egg for sure!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - I hope those follicles grow, grow, grow! This is your time! I just know you're going to make a baby this month! :happydance:

Annie - Good to hear from you!!! How is your little TTC break going?

Linny - :haha: That's awesome! Definitely encouraging for Jrepp. 

Apple - I love your ticker! Try not to worry so much! Have you called your dr yet? Will you get blood work taken? I felt an extreme feeling of dread for the first 2 weeks or so after I found out I was pregnant, but after that I realized that having a feeling a dread doesn't in any way affect the baby - good or bad - and at that point I was able to enjoy it a bit more. 

Garfie - That's wonderful that you have one last try!!!! Goooo, spermies goo! :happydance: I will be praying that this is your month! 

Jrepp - My recommendation would be to dtd on the floor to avoid bed creaking and bumping! No one will be the wiser. Sounds like you have a great attitude about this month, and impeccable timing!


----------



## Jrepp

Literati - 8 weeks already!?!?! Boy time sure has flown by. Have you gone to the doctor yet?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi Ladies - just stopping in to see how everyone's holiday season has been so far. Haven't been on bnb much these days but have not stopped thinking of you all.

Looks like another BFP hit for the holidays. Congrats Apple!


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - Nope, not yet. I have an appointment on Monday finally. 

IAW - Thanks for popping in. I can't believe you're hosting a little onion baby already! :haha: When is your anatomy scan? Will you be finding out the gender?


----------



## celine

Hehe jrepp i hope u caught that little xxxmas gift ;)


----------



## apple_20

Literati_Love said:


> Penguin - I hope those follicles grow, grow, grow! This is your time! I just know you're going to make a baby this month! :happydance:
> 
> Annie - Good to hear from you!!! How is your little TTC break going?
> 
> Linny - :haha: That's awesome! Definitely encouraging for Jrepp.
> 
> Apple - I love your ticker! Try not to worry so much! Have you called your dr yet? Will you get blood work taken? I felt an extreme feeling of dread for the first 2 weeks or so after I found out I was pregnant, but after that I realized that having a feeling a dread doesn't in any way affect the baby - good or bad - and at that point I was able to enjoy it a bit more.
> 
> Garfie - That's wonderful that you have one last try!!!! Goooo, spermies goo! :happydance: I will be praying that this is your month!
> 
> Jrepp - My recommendation would be to dtd on the floor to avoid bed creaking and bumping! No one will be the wiser. Sounds like you have a great attitude about this month, and impeccable timing!

I'll call the doctors next week i think. They don't normally want to see you, just refer you to mw but in hoping to see the doctor I saw before and maybe I could convince him to do bloods or even an early scan next month. starting to feel some symptoms, light cramps, slight queeziness when hungry and tmi! Morning diahoreah. Fun fun I.may eat my words but long may it continue.


----------



## Linnypops

Apple - the feeling of dread is to be expected but like LL says its not affecting anything, it just takes getting over the hump, little milestones are good too. And hurray for a ticker!!! X

Jrepp - haha, so a sort of family effort then really? ;) x

IAW - hey there! Happy Christmas to you too! Hope you are doing great!


----------



## slg76

Jrepp, I agree about doing it on the floor. Jeff and I have done that at both sets of parents' houses. 

We conceived emily while visiting my in laws, although on that trip we were staying at a hotel. We told my MIL we were pregnant and her first comment was, "I see what you two were doing over Thanksgiving". Haha. She was such a funny woman!


----------



## Elizabean

Congrats apple on your bfp. Fear is normal but won't change anything. Your symptoms sound really good too.

Jrepp, I can back up linny as my in laws showed up about 9pm on the day of ov and announced they were staying the night, in the spare room right under our room.Awkward but still possible!

Garfie I'm glad you are getting the tests soon. My thoughts are with you.

Penguin I hope you get some lovely follicles soon x

Literati I'm so glad you are feeling more positive. Did you have to hide your pregnancy over Christmas or does your family know?

Wonder, good to see you around. Not long now and you will be half way! How is your bump?

And linny, 12 weeks already! Congrats! Have you made any big announcements?

AFM I'm now 16 weeks 3days. Getting bigger every day and my horrible sickness went away at about 13weeks as promised by all the books. Just enjoying some time off work now and considering heading out to the post Christmas sales today ,not sure if I can really be bothered with that though! I did see lots of baby bargains in the catalogues. Tempting...

I hope everyone had a happy and safe holiday period!


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, lots of babies conceived with the in-laws around! :haha: It is definitely possible! 

Elizabean - I kept it a secret from my family over Christmas. Only my mom knows and she has managed to keep the secret so far. :p I am glad you are doing well and enjoying some time off!


----------



## Pix

Hello ladies! 

I'm currently waiting to get my first period after a mmc which occured on dec 17. I finally stopped spotting a few days ago. 

Question. When did you first ovulated afterwards. I went to the restroom and noticed a bunch of cm. so I'm officially confused. Is it possible to already be ovulating?


----------



## Jrepp

Welcome. Sorry about your loss. To answer your question from my experience, I ovulated at my usual time after my first miscarriage, and ovulated on CD15 instead of CD20 following my second miscarriage. The next cycle I ovulated CD 14, and this cycle is still up in the air.

I have heard of women ovulating before their HCG drops back down to 0, and I have heard people say they ovulated later.


----------



## apple_20

So looks like a chemical line barely visible this morning and digi says not pregnant I'm gutted.


----------



## celine

Omg apple :( 

Pix welcome, i ovulated three weeks after a mc at 7/8 weeks and fell pregnant that cycle but that ended in mmc, my bidy finally keg go at 10 weeks and i ovulated 4 weeks later. Yes i got oregnant that cycle and so far so good! So it depends on your body and sometimes depends on how long you were pregnant for.


----------



## garfie

:hugs: apple so sorry hun

Pixie - Welcome so sorry for your loss - I would say BD (if you are ready) but also remember our bodies do strange things after a loss - you may get pockets of EWCM throughout the month, just the same as the spotting may return:dohh:

If you are wanting to try again - just make sure you BD regular:hugs:

It also depends how far on you were - before your loss and how high the HCG was in my opinion - are your HPTs white yet?:cry:

AFM - Not a lot to report went and had my bloods taken yesterday and ouch they hurt:cry: and wouldn't stop bleeding - only realised today that could have been because of the aspirin:dohh:

Have a nice day ladies off to do some well needed housework :haha:

:hugs:

X
:hugs:

X


----------



## penguin1

apple_20 said:


> Thanks penguin so another few days and they check again? Will they hopefully get more than one egg? Sorry its taking time but it will all be worth it!

I go back in Tuesday to check again. hopefully there will be a few ready otherwise another few days and check again.


----------



## Linnypops

Apple - so sorry love. Is there any chance it's a dodgy test?


----------



## apple_20

I don't think so the pink line tests are barely there and the digi said not pregnant. I got my first faint bfp xmas morning it should be getting darker now not lighter. Im just waiting for the bleeding to start now, if it doesn't in a few days ill do another test and perhaps go to docs.


----------



## slg76

oh apple, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Pix - welcome here, and I'm sorry about your loss. It's definitely possible to ovulate right after your stopped spotting. The body is very difficult to predict after an m/c. 

Apple - Oh, I am sooo sorry. :cry: What a horrible disappointment. :hugs: Hang in there. 

Garfie - Yep, the lack of clotting was probably the aspirin! I got really freaked out following my m/c when every time I got my blood taken my blood wouldn't clot and the lab techs kept asking if I was taking aspirin or blood thinners and I wasn't. Then I finally realized weeks later that it was from taking fish oil. I stopped taking it because I had never asked a doctor about taking it and I don't have any known clotting problems, so I didn't want to create a new one by not being -able- to clot! 

Let us know what your results are when you hear!


----------



## penguin1

oh no Apple. so sorry. I hope you get a clear answer soon!


----------



## apple_20

Thank you everyone, I'm doing okay just want af now so I can move on what is limbo buisness about?


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - yeah, limbo is no fun at all! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies. Apple, I am so sorry about the lines being lighter. I hope you just have a shy baby and not a loss. 

Garfie - it is possible that your blood didnt clot from the asprin, although if you dont take asprin regularly it could be a clotting issue. I never take nsaids which is how the doctors discovered my issue. I have a rare blotting clotting disorder called a platelet storage pool disorder which affects 1 in a billion people :( perhaps if you are concerned you should have it evaluated. Von Willebrands can cause fertility issues.

Afm: day 4 of flashing smiley on clear nlue advanced digital, still negative on target brand opk. The bd marathon failed as no :sex: friday or saturday...but we were able ro get it in Sunday.


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - good luck! I am sure your BDing will still be enough.

Munchkin - Where did you disappear to? Please let us know that all is well!


----------



## Pix

I'm sorry the lines are gettin lighter. I know how much hope we pin on them. 

I was 9w5d when I miscarried. Last hcg was the 23rd and it was 348. So no point in buying any test strips... Yet. 

We are waiting until I get that first cycle. Last ultrasound showed a few clots that have yet to pass. So Id like those to be gone. Next bloo test is the 6th. So I'm hoping my count is gone at that point. 

Until then. I think I've gonna bat $hit crazy buying teas and vitamins. 0.o 

Good thing hubby thinks I'm just amusing. :-D


----------



## Jrepp

Literati_Love said:


> Jrepp - good luck! I am sure your BDing will still be enough.
> 
> Munchkin - Where did you disappear to? Please let us know that all is well!

I guess we shall see. Im getting worried because I had an almost positive opk 3 days ago and today and yesterday they were so light. Ive had 4 days so far of flashing smilies so i havent ovulated yet I dont think.

My abdomen feels very full and my vaginal area is really sore. I also have been spotting today.......:shrug:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies. Yes literati I'm fine. My 12 wk scan is a week tomorrow (6th) so I'm holding my breath til then! Had a scan last Saturday, so 9+6 and baby was looking fine and kicking it's legs so I felt better for about a minute and now I'm stressed again! I've been watching everyone's progress and keeping an eye on this thread though : ) xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sorry you're feeling stressed, Munchkin! It is only understandable but I'm glad you've had another scan already and things are going well. I am certain your 12-week scan will be all good news! I am so envious that all of you get so many scans. I am sure I will only get the one and then not again til 20 weeks. How was your Christmas? 

AFM - I haven't been feeling too awful lately but I threw up at the mall today which was a bit of an ordeal. I did not enjoy it, but still felt a bit satisfied with how dramatic it was. ;)


----------



## Jrepp

Literati_Love said:


> Sorry you're feeling stressed, Munchkin! It is only understandable but I'm glad you've had another scan already and things are going well. I am certain your 12-week scan will be all good news! I am so envious that all of you get so many scans. I am sure I will only get the one and then not again til 20 weeks. How was your Christmas?
> 
> AFM - I haven't been feeling too awful lately but I threw up at the mall today which was a bit of an ordeal. I did not enjoy it, but still felt a bit satisfied with how dramatic it was. ;)

:rofl:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Literati - I had one genetic scan at 12 weeks which was great. I next see my doctor on Thursday and we will schedule my 20 week scan at that time. Since I am going away for a long weekend Jan 9th I would like to have the scan before then. As far as I know, they can do it between 18 and 22 weeks.

We will not find out the gender. I want the surprise.

Elizabean - you are right there too. Almost 1/2 way :)

Apple - I am so sorry to read that you may be having a chemical. My thoughts are with you and I wish you the best the next cycle you are ready to try.

Munchkin - good luck at your scan!


----------



## celine

Jrepp i think usually the first opk is the one to go with, but i think youve done fab, according to my dates i conceived two days after bd ( i think bd mon tues conceived thur)


----------



## apple_20

Well ladies af has arrived only 6 days late so not took bad. Feel a relief. I'm buying opks today so I can know when I ovulate as this cycle may be a bit odd. When do you think I should starry taking them (not done this properly before) also considering charting but still get broken sleep so don't know if that would work?

Let the obsessing begin.


----------



## apple_20

Well ladies af has arrived only 6 days late so not too bad. Feel a relief. I'm buying opks today so I can know when I ovulate as this cycle may be a bit odd. When do you think I should start taking them (not done this properly before) also considering charting but still get broken sleep so don't know if that would work

Let the obsessing begin


----------



## apple_20

Double post oops


----------



## celine

Oh apple :( im glad af arrived and im still heartbroken for your cp :(


----------



## boodley

Hey all - back from my Christmas hiatus! Jrepp - I share your difficulties! We were in my MILs all week - BDing proved tricky! 

Apple - so, so sorry to read about your chemical. Hopefully the New Year will bring good things for us all. :hugs:

Sara - ugh, sorry to hear your news. I hope levels are working themselves out. 

Garfie - glad to hear you've another shot!! :thumbup:And that you're both going ahead with tests and so on! Fingers crossed!! 

Hope everyone else is well?

So, I did as I said and stopped temping while we were away. I did bring OPKs though.......I couldn't go cold turkey! Anyway, right at my usual time the ol EWCM showed up and OPKs got darker........but not fully positive. So I took the darkest one as a positive, thinking I'd maybe slept through the surge. Got back home a few days ago and snuck in a temp that morning:blush:, to see if temps were up where they usually are after ov..............NOPE! Low temps consistent with pre-ov. They've stayed that way for a few days now. So - sorry to steal your term, Garfie - I think I fake ovd. This has never happened before (that I know of! but cycles were always regular). I'm wondering if this is system screw-up after the mid-cycle ERPC last month - like ovary-memory or something. :dohh:

I'm so sick and tired of scrutinising all this stuff!!

Roll on the New Year - I'm writing 2013 off as being drastically unlucky and hoping the New Year brings new, and better things. :thumbup::flower:

Bxx


----------



## Pix

I had been taking them (opks) directly after my period ended. Like a day or two after. But I had been ovulating early.


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> Jrepp i think usually the first opk is the one to go with, but i think youve done fab, according to my dates i conceived two days after bd ( i think bd mon tues conceived thur)

I haven't actually had a positive opk yet. I had one close on cd 11, but it never got as dark as the control line. Temps haven't jumped yet either. I have one close today at cd15 though, so maybe I went back to cd18 ovulation.



apple_20 said:


> Well ladies af has arrived only 6 days late so not took bad. Feel a relief. I'm buying opks today so I can know when I ovulate as this cycle may be a bit odd. When do you think I should starry taking them (not done this properly before) also considering charting but still get broken sleep so don't know if that would work?
> 
> Let the obsessing begin.

What brand did you get? Some say to start the day after you start some say to wait until mid cycle. How they know when your mid cycle is is beyond me lol. I would probably say watch your body and if you get pre- o symptoms start testing, otherwise wait until a few days before suspected o.



boodley said:


> Hey all - back from my Christmas hiatus! Jrepp - I share your difficulties! We were in my MILs all week - BDing proved tricky!
> 
> Apple - so, so sorry to read about your chemical. Hopefully the New Year will bring good things for us all. :hugs:
> 
> Sara - ugh, sorry to hear your news. I hope levels are working themselves out.
> 
> Garfie - glad to hear you've another shot!! :thumbup:And that you're both going ahead with tests and so on! Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well?
> 
> So, I did as I said and stopped temping while we were away. I did bring OPKs though.......I couldn't go cold turkey! Anyway, right at my usual time the ol EWCM showed up and OPKs got darker........but not fully positive. So I took the darkest one as a positive, thinking I'd maybe slept through the surge. Got back home a few days ago and snuck in a temp that morning:blush:, to see if temps were up where they usually are after ov..............NOPE! Low temps consistent with pre-ov. They've stayed that way for a few days now. So - sorry to steal your term, Garfie - I think I fake ovd. This has never happened before (that I know of! but cycles were always regular). I'm wondering if this is system screw-up after the mid-cycle ERPC last month - like ovary-memory or something. :dohh:
> 
> I'm so sick and tired of scrutinising all this stuff!!
> 
> Roll on the New Year - I'm writing 2013 off as being drastically unlucky and hoping the New Year brings new, and better things. :thumbup::flower:
> 
> Bxx

What is an Erpc? Maybe your body geared to o but will try again? I don't know.....I'm sick to death of all the posibilities. I wish everything was very black and white when it comes to baby making (but then it wouldn't be a miracle would it?) 

Well....AFM: day 5 flashing smilies on cb digital advance, and nearly positive opk on target brand. My temp raised a little, but not anywhere near an above the coverline jump. My cervix is high, soft and open and I had a bit of what was either ewcm or arousal fluid (went to a lingerie store and got some new outfits to wear for hubby but got quite excited In the store :blush: ) I had some spotting yesterday, but not quite unsure why, and had some more today, not a lot but still noticeable.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## boodley

Jrepp - 'evacuation of retained products of conception' - a lovely warm & sympathetic medical term to cover the gamut of possible procedures to remove tissue - usually suction though. Your last opk looks good! Re lingerie shopping: good to spice things up a bit anyway! :)) it is meant to be fun. Might take some inspiration and hit the sales!!


----------



## Jrepp

boodley said:


> Jrepp - 'evacuation of retained products of conception' - a lovely warm & sympathetic medical term to cover the gamut of possible procedures to remove tissue - usually suction though. Your last opk looks good! Re lingerie shopping: good to spice things up a bit anyway! :)) it is meant to be fun. Might take some inspiration and hit the sales!!

Thank you for telling me what it was. Sounds really depressing. 

We have been spicing things up a lot!! Between the outfits, games, and sneaky holiday sex I think hubby is in heaven. Horny Jessica + two weeks off from work = creativity in the love making department.


----------



## Literati_Love

IAW - Yeah, I am sure you can get in any time between 18-22 weeks. I know lots of people lately who have opted not to find out the gender.

Apple - So sorry again about your CP. :( At least AF is here and you can try again. :hugs:

Boodley - Oh no - not fake ovulation! I hope your body starts behaving soon. 

AFM - I (finally) have an ultrasound booked for Wed, Jan. 8th when I will be 9+5.


----------



## penguin1

boodley said:


> Hey all - back from my Christmas hiatus! Jrepp - I share your difficulties! We were in my MILs all week - BDing proved tricky!
> 
> Apple - so, so sorry to read about your chemical. Hopefully the New Year will bring good things for us all. :hugs:
> 
> Sara - ugh, sorry to hear your news. I hope levels are working themselves out.
> 
> Garfie - glad to hear you've another shot!! :thumbup:And that you're both going ahead with tests and so on! Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well?
> 
> So, I did as I said and stopped temping while we were away. I did bring OPKs though.......I couldn't go cold turkey! Anyway, right at my usual time the ol EWCM showed up and OPKs got darker........but not fully positive. So I took the darkest one as a positive, thinking I'd maybe slept through the surge. Got back home a few days ago and snuck in a temp that morning:blush:, to see if temps were up where they usually are after ov..............NOPE! Low temps consistent with pre-ov. They've stayed that way for a few days now. So - sorry to steal your term, Garfie - I think I fake ovd. This has never happened before (that I know of! but cycles were always regular). I'm wondering if this is system screw-up after the mid-cycle ERPC last month - like ovary-memory or something. :dohh:
> 
> I'm so sick and tired of scrutinising all this stuff!!
> 
> Roll on the New Year - I'm writing 2013 off as being drastically unlucky and hoping the New Year brings new, and better things. :thumbup::flower:
> 
> Bxx

 oh boodley, so sorry. at least you took a lil time off and I hope things get back on track for you soon. 

afm- going in tomorrow morning for my follicle measurements. kinda nervous but I hope I get a few good sized follicles. my aunt/ adopted mom died Sunday morning from an 8 yr battle with cancer. I've been pretty stressed out and bummed. not much sleep, about 10 hrs for the weekend. I'm hoping for a better 2014 as well...


----------



## celine

A better 2014 for us all xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Hey all

Penguin - That is awful, what a terrible time for it to have happened as well. I hope you and your family are doing ok - And i hope at least the follies are a good size for you x

Jrepp - sounds like you and the hubby are having a whale of a time! :) From what I read before there are 2 possible causes - if it's pink or brown it can be from the ruptured follicle. Also, it can be when the switch from oestrogen to progesterone occurs. Are you using the progesterone cream this month after ov?


Boodley - boo to fake OV. It's common to have one non-ov month a year I heard - but looks like potentially a rise could be happening now??

Apple - Oh damn, well i'm glad a new cycle is starting without it being dragged out. But that's still rubbish. x

LL - Hurray for your ultrasound! I can't wait for you to see your little one jumping about! It will give you so much reassurance. X

Munchkin - I understand why the stress! - but just remember that good things really are on your side now.


----------



## Jrepp

Linnypops said:


> Hey all
> 
> Penguin - That is awful, what a terrible time for it to have happened as well. I hope you and your family are doing ok - And i hope at least the follies are a good size for you x
> 
> Jrepp - sounds like you and the hubby are having a whale of a time! :) From what I read before there are 2 possible causes - if it's pink or brown it can be from the ruptured follicle. Also, it can be when the switch from oestrogen to progesterone occurs. Are you using the progesterone cream this month after ov?
> 
> 
> Boodley - boo to fake OV. It's common to have one non-ov month a year I heard - but looks like potentially a rise could be happening now??
> 
> Apple - Oh damn, well i'm glad a new cycle is starting without it being dragged out. But that's still rubbish. x
> 
> LL - Hurray for your ultrasound! I can't wait for you to see your little one jumping about! It will give you so much reassurance. X
> 
> Munchkin - I understand why the stress! - but just remember that good things really are on your side now.

I am not using the cream this month, because I don't want to alter things with my re appointment 2 months away. I'm just going to let things happen and if I get a positive, go in for early testing.

I did however finally get a positive opk, although the cb digital is still flashing a smile at me. Perhaps if I take the digi in the afternoon it will stop blinking at me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - I am so sorry to hear about your aunt/adopted mom's death. What a horrible tragedy, and especially at this time of the year. That must be so hard for you and your family to bear. :hugs: You have my sincerest condolences. 

I agree - I am hoping for a better 2014 for all of us as well!

And I do hope your follicle measurements are just perfect tomorrow!

Linny - Thanks. Now I'm starting to second-guess my decision to have my u/s earlier than 12 weeks. Things can happen after 9+5 as well. :S But my reasoning is that we'll be able to listen to the heartbeat at 12 weeks to reassure me that things are still going well. That seems good, right? I am desperately hoping it's good news, but at the moment I am feeling dangerously optimistic.

How are you doing? Enjoying the final few steps in the race to end the first tri?


----------



## apple_20

Sorry to hear your news hope 2014 is a better year for all of us.

I've been given some clear blue digital opks with the smiley faces and I've also got some cheap dip stick ones (20 nui) anyone used these? Gonna start taking cd6 as advised.


----------



## Jrepp

apple_20 said:


> Sorry to hear your news hope 2014 is a better year for all of us.
> 
> I've been given some clear blue digital opks with the smiley faces and I've also got some cheap dip stick ones (20 nui) anyone used these? Gonna start taking cd6 as advised.

I love the cb digitals (not advanced ones). It interprets the line intensity for you so no guessing involved. I haven't used the 20mui ones that I know of.


----------



## celine

Happy new year! Who will have our first bfp this year?


----------



## apple_20

Happy new year! I'm hoping for a fresh batch of bfps on this thread soon x


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - ah yep, seems like a good plan to do that if you're getting a check over. Hurray for positive opk! X

LL - ach no that'll be grand, if baby's measuring around about right and hb etc the odds after 9ish weeks are only a tiny amount more than at 12 to be honest. It does happen obviously but when I went in at 10 the mw told me the odds of mc were minuscule. I'm all good thanks! We were out till 2 am at a ny party last night so in bed till 1pm today! Lawks! How was your nye party? I hope you got away with your virgin drinks!

Happy new year everyone! May 2014 be a far happier time for us all x


----------



## boodley

Hey Linny - I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s a real rise &#8211; I slept through my alarm that morning, so that temp was taken two hours (!) later than normal, during a &#8216;ah no! what have I done&#8217; panic (only in language slightly less polite than that). Congrats on reaching 13 weeks!! 

Penguin &#8211; Sincere condolences from me too &#8211; I hope you&#8217;re doing OK. 8 years is a long battle &#8211; it must have been hard to see her go through that. For your part &#8211; I hope you got on well with your measurements. 

Literati &#8211; I think you&#8217;re right to go in early. Sure, things can go wrong after 9+5 &#8211; but they&#8217;re far less likely to! It might help relax you overall to see your little one doing well. I know I couldn&#8217;t wait! 

Sara &#8211; how are you doing? 

New Year, New beginnings &#8211; here&#8217;s hoping for rainbow babies for us all.


----------



## slg76

Happy New Year Ladies! May 2014 bring healthy babies into our lives :hugs: 

I'm doing ok, thanks for asking Boodley. I'm in a space where I want to relax, treat my body better, and focus on what I can control. I've had other times in my life where my emotional health had a huge effect on my physical health. All this stress and pressure to get pregnant can't be good for me. I'm looking forward to starting acupuncture/herbs. I need to clean up my diet and exercise a bit more. And I think I need to find a way to have a more positive outlook on getting pregnant. That's my plan for now and I feel good about it. I think it can only make me happier and healthier regardless of if I get pregnant. 

Praying for lots of rainbow babies this year <3


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi ladies!
Sorry I've been away for, what seems like forever. I needed some time away from the thread to enjoy H's company and sort everything out for Christmas/New years/Wedding. Hope you don't mind me joining back for the new year? :blush:
I'm going to try to catch up but sorry if I seem clueless about what's going on :(
Happy new year everyone. <3


----------



## penguin1

thanks ladies. it's been tough but at least we know she is no longer suffering. my appt went ok. one good egg measuring 18.79. the Dr and hubby talked me out of iui. so it's a bd marathon this week! happy New year!


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - Good luck on that BD marathon! 

Sara - I am glad you have a positive outlook for the new year. That will certainly help a lot. 

Linny- thanks. :) I can't wait til we meet our rainbow babies in 2014.

Rachel - welcome back! I hope you enjoyed your break. When is your wedding again?


----------



## slg76

welcome back Rachel :friends:


----------



## Jrepp

Will taking Benadryl do anything in regards to ovulation? I am allergic to shell fish and thought that it would be ok if I cooked them for hubby but didn't eat them.....apparently I was wrong and am now sitting in bed with hives and a red itchy rash. I took 2 Benadryl before thinking that I could have ovulated either today, yesterday or tomorrow.......


----------



## celine

I think. Rachel is getting married in March 18 or 22ndish? Welcome back Rachel! How are the plans going? Youre gettng MARRIED this year!
Penguin good luck on that marathon xxxx why did they talk u out of iui btw?
Jrepp as far as i know benedryl wont affect ov...what a crappy time to be breaking out in hives! Could make for a funny bfp story fx!


----------



## RachelLynda

March 22nd :) Plans are going.. well they're going.. :haha: They've come to a stand still as currently too many people are getting involved so I've said no more planning is getting done until everyone butts out (everything important is done don't worry!) I KNOW! I'm so excited! :happydance: You're 14 weeks already?! WOW! 

Yay for BDing marathon! Which one is the iui - I get confused with them all :blush:

Jrepp - If I remember rightly it doesn't affect ov as such, I think it just dries you up a bit but I'm guessing one would be fine.


----------



## garfie

Happy New Year Ladies

Sorry I've not been around - have been stalking though:winkwink:

Can't believe how big your bellies are growing ladies:happydance:

AFM - I have had my tests but hubby didn't want his - I almost became singe over the New Year :cry: if you want to know more (I don't want to clog up this thread) head over and read my journal - I put a shortened version in there.

But for now it's business as usual - minus the tests:dohh:

I will try and catch up properly soon - in the middle of taking down the decs:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## RachelLynda

So sorry to hear about you and hubby! :( Is everything with you both better now? x


----------



## Linnypops

Welcome back Rachel, glad to hear you've taken back control with wedding planning. Family love to get involved but it is your day! X

Jrepp, I read a weird thing once that Benadryl helps with implantation! Hah? I have no idea of the truth of this though! Otherwise I can't imagine it'll make a drastic difference.

Garfie- god sorry to hear that pet, I'll head on over to your journal. Christmas is stressful anyway apparently the season of break ups!? But good you haven't and got through it in one piece! X


----------



## celine

Slg love your new avatar pic <3


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - So sorry about your awful new year.

Rachel - Ooh, the wedding is coming up quick! I'm glad you're taking a break from planning.


----------



## Jrepp

Well ladies, as always my body is doing what it wants to do. After 5 days of flashing smilies on the cb digital advance, I am now on day 3 of positive opk's. I had some ewcm today, so I seduced hubby :blush: I had the most convincing o pains 2 days ago, but my temp hasn't shifted yet and I'm still getting positive opk's so I obviously haven't o'd yet. 

I'm just taking it easy today. Trying not to walk that much as every time I am on my leg for an extended period of time it swells to double what it should be. Have to go back to the surgeon for re-revaluation as my leg shouldn't be swelling the way that it is.


----------



## Jrepp

Opk is now negative, (I think) and so is cb digital advance, but my temp hasn't shifted yet. I have no clue what is going on :cry: I'm wondering if the progesterone cream I used last month could have messed up this months cycle, or if I'm going to be annovulatory for the first time ever, or if I already ovulated and I'm just having a slow rise like I did the month I got my last bfp.

Would you ladies mind looking at my chart and letting me know what you think?


----------



## boodley

Jrepp - oh dear, I hope not you too!! I'm cracking up here this month. I think mine's deffo an anovulatory cycle and it's driving me crazy - I don't know when my cycle will reset or what to expect - FRUSTRATED! I mean - come on!!!!! - I even ovulated while technically still pregnant :/// I can't rely on my body at all. 

Hmm, well I have read about temp rises being delayed. If your true positive was yesterday then you can ovulate 12-36 hours later - right? Which might mean no temp rise till tomorrow.......lets hope it's good and high in the morning xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp- it doesn't look like you could have ovulated yet but I agree with Boodley that maybe you will see a rise tomorrow?


----------



## Jrepp

Let's hope so! I didn't get much sleep last night, so that could have something to do with it. I know that when I got pregnant in September I ovulated almost 50 hours after my first positive opk, so this could be similar. :shrug: I guess I'll just play it by ear and see what my body is going to do. Attached are my opk's starting cdm7 through today. 

How are you ladies doing?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies after losing my angel on the 6th dec at 5w 2d I am currently 2 days late as my cycles returned to normal fairly quick. I got a strong positive on cd 16 after 3 days prior of nothing. Really hoping for a bfp but waiting fot my tests to show up today in the post. I would be shocked with a bfp so early on but chuffed if it was t happen. Really want a 2014 rainbow. xx


----------



## garfie

Lesh - Sorry for your loss - it can happen - Celine and a few others are testament to this:happydance:

Good luck hun :thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sailorsgirl

So I have some news. 

After spending time away from certain pressures and being able to actually have time to think about what I want, I have decided to wait a little longer to try for a baby. I need more time to grieve and I want to enjoy my two babies before we add more to the mix. 

Plus I'd like a bigger age gap now. We've missed the small gap we were hoping for so have decided to wait until Cohen is a little older.

So I will be making a doctors appointment asap to go onto the pill. :) 

I will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you lovely ladies though.


----------



## Jrepp

I finally got out of bed and had a lot of mucus run down my leg (no bd last night). Checked my cervix and it was so open I could fit the tip of my finger in it so I checked with an opk and sure enough.... It's positive. I thought my bd marathon was done and now I need to get down to business!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kittycat155

Jrepp I am in same boat. Woke up with so much that I thought period came as thought I O already and would be due about now. 

Did some new to me cheapie that had been showing negs and got a +. I am a bit shocked as last period was over a month ago. I was at sisters and had a chemical. HEavy that I had to ask her for a towel so I did not worry about her couch:S


----------



## Literati_Love

Lesh - Very sorry for your loss. It's definitely possible to be preg again already. I hope that is the case for you! 

Sailorsgirl - I hope you enjoy this extra time with your two little ones as you take a bit of a break before TTC again. 

Jrepp - YAy! Sorry you have to keep BDing but at least your body is behaving now! 

Kittycat - Good luck!


----------



## Jrepp

Well.......

With everything that has happend this month, and today's events I'm not feeling good about this month. I tried to time intercourse around when I thought ovulation would occur. Unfortunately my body didn't play fair, and my timing was way off. When I took the opk this morning, and it was very positive I let hubby know that we definitely needed to do "it" today to try and catch the egg coming since we didn't do anything the day before. He very successfully ignored me all day today (saying maybe a total of 25 words to me in 10 hours) and thwarted everything I tried to get him in the mood. I'm about 99% positive I ovulated today based on the debilitating cramps I had all afternoon, so any love making at this point is pointless in ttc. Using the last positive opk the only intercourse that would be within the time frame would be Wednesday night and Thursday afternoon. 

I am so upset because he was so ready to give it everything he had this month, and when it comes down to it his video games were more important than attempting to make a baby with me.


----------



## apple_20

Jrepp I'm sorry he's being rubbish but did you bd 2days before o? That's still good chances.

Afm I've started the opks they are getting darker today cd 7 one side of the test line is as dark as the control the other is still lighter and the digi test was negative. This month feels a bit like a trial month figuring out opks. Also just ordered preeseed anyone tried this? 

Im all in lol.


----------



## Jrepp

Apple - we bd 2,3 and 5 days before o. I know sperm can hang around for up,to 5 days in ideal conditions so I guess well see. I haven't tried preseed, but I have read that you should halve the amount or it is way too much. What brand opk's and digis are you using?


----------



## apple_20

Yeah I read that too. I'm using some cheapies and digis. I always get a line on the cheap ones so its all about judging the darkness which is a pain.

Also the darkness alters depending on time of day one I did at 1pm was a lot darker then the one at 7pm though urine concentration is the same. I won't rely in these just keep dtd lots :)


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - sorry to hear that the bd session didn't go right up to O day but then again the actual day of is less good than in the run up anyway they say!! Good luck! X

Apple - hurray for being all in! Lol. X

Kitty - good luck this month!


----------



## arabelle

Hi all, I'm back :) Happy new year to everyone!

I've been following but haven't been on my computer... and posting from my phone is a pain.

Apple - I find opks a pain too, I usually have some kind of a line too. I spent a lot of time analyzing opks, but when it's positive, there is no doubt that the test line is as dark or darker than the control line. That's why I temp too, because it helps to confirm ovulation, or that you should have ovulated.

Penguin - I'm so sorry for your loss.
Good luck with your bd marathon. Do you temp or opk? You know you have a nice eggy coming, do you do anything else to confirm it or just bd all the time?! Fingers crossed for you!

Garfie - I'm sorry you're having such a tough time. I hope you and hubby are able to get back to a good place soon, and I hope he understands your struggle with losses and wanting a baby. That must have been so stressful and disappointing for you. Has this week been better?

Rachel- Welcome back! How goes the wedding planning?

Boodley - how goes the battle? Any sign of ov yet?

Sara- Cheers to your great attitude to start the year! I hope we see a lot of rainbow babies in this group this year.

JRepp - Ive heard 2 days before ov is supposed to be the optimal timing...who knows, but I think you should believe that for now. From your temps it looks like you may have ov'd Friday or Saturday. Either way, I wouldn't count yourself out, remember it only takes one little sperm...


----------



## penguin1

jrepp- so sorry dh isn't on board with the timing. I know how you feel about the video games. mine is the same. that's actually what he is doing right now. lol

arabelle- thank you for the condolences. it was coming but you are never really ready. we had an amazing service, over 300ppl came! 

bd most of the week. no temping or opks because the trigger shot will drop the egg within 36 hrs. or so they say. I don't feel it pass for 4 days. it was a challenge since the funeral was Sat and we had family staying with us but they knew. I keep my family in the loop thorough the whole process. 

how is everyone feeling?


----------



## penguin1

celine said:


> I think. Rachel is getting married in March 18 or 22ndish? Welcome back Rachel! How are the plans going? Youre gettng MARRIED this year!
> Penguin good luck on that marathon xxxx why did they talk u out of iui btw?
> Jrepp as far as i know benedryl wont affect ov...what a crappy time to be breaking out in hives! Could make for a funny bfp story fx!

 they talked me out of it because the Dr said since we have gotten pregnant in the past, there is no known benefit that iui will help conception and actually may hinder it since it is not natural. my hubby is an insurance adjuster for vehicles and since it is winter, is very busy.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies. Ive been watching your progress and reading when I can but not really posted on B and B much recently because I've been a bit stressed! Today is a huge day for me. I am officially 12 weeks and have my scan this afternoon. It was the 12 week scan in July where my mmc was spotted. So 2 massive milestones to get past today. V nervous about the scan but if all is ok hopefully I can move on a bit and feel a bit more confident in this pregnancy. My 2 scans since 8 weeks have been great so I'm praying today will follow suit but I'm still picturing the worst! I'll update you later xxx

Keep up the good work! Xxx


----------



## celine

Good luck munchkin xxx


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed Munchkin :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck munchkin. Please post pics if you can/want to

AFM: ovufriend and fertility friend both have me at 3 dpo now.


----------



## Linnypops

Good luck miss munchkin! x


----------



## apple_20

Good luck munchkin. 

Well my opks are now lighter. Any chance that one that was dark down one side could have been positve or will they go light and dark normally? No positive on the cb digi.


----------



## Linnypops

Apple - I think it takes a bit of time to figure out how opks work for you - for me though, what i thought were positives at first - weren't. my positive came pretty late at night and was much darker than control. I tested twice that day and the first time was light. i verified it with temps after.

That's the other thing, i tested at night because i'd read that LH only gets created in the morning so you won't be peeing it out till later in the day. So, you could try earlier and later to see if that makes a diff?


----------



## Kittycat155

We BD night of +OPK and few hours later it was very negative. Husband got VERY sick with headache and was bed bound but to get pushed to bathroom in office chair. Will be interesting to see result in week or so I don't temp but ALOT of EWCM and some O pain I do not get every month.

Can not wait for the update from your scan Munchkin!


----------



## Kittycat155

For anyone having issue determining if OPK is - or +, keep all your tests for that cycle as that is what helped me to see just how dark they can get. I would think ok THAT HAS to be + and 12 hours later it would go even shade darker.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi all. Scan went great. Baby was kicking its legs and waving its arms and sucking its hand! All looks great and I've been moved along 4 days so I'm now 12+4 and that but closer to getting out of the god awful first tri! Thanks so much for everyone's support as always. I'll keep following your progress xxx


----------



## garfie

:happydance: wonderful news mama:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## apple_20

Yay great news :)


----------



## slg76

wonderful news, Munchkin. I have a big smile on my face for you.


----------



## Jrepp

Yay munchkin!!


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - ah ff gave you crosshairs! That's not too bad then if you bd the night before...pretty good chances all round I say!


----------



## boodley

Hey ladies

Arabelle - welcome back! Hope you'd a nice break? 

Munchkin - Congrats missus! Great news, and wonderful to be successfully this far along. 

Jrepp, Penguin, apple & Kittycat - keep representing for us ttc'ers :) good luck Ladies! 

AFM Still no ov :( AF due Thursday - I'm hoping something comes and my cycle resets. Anyone else have experience here?? Don't know what to expect. Struggling a bit today :( so much for my great positive 2014 start.


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - That is truly wonderful news! You must be thrilled. I really hope you can relax a lot more now and just enjoy this pregnancy. This is your rainbow! :hugs: Hope to see you around a bit more! 

Boodley - I am sorry you are struggling. :hugs: That is very understandable and it is so hard not to get down about TTC let alone TTCAL. Hang in there...I know your body will figure out what it's doing soon!


----------



## boodley

Thanks Literati:hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Boodley, do you think you could have o'd before you started temping and that's why you didn't get crosshairs? I hope AF (or a bfp) comes quickly so you can jump back in the game!

Also, can we get a roll call going with ttc/pregnancy stats? I'll start!

I'm Jessica, currently on cycle 8 of trying to conceive. I have had 2 miscarriages: one at 4w5 days and one at 5w4 days. According to ff and ovufriend I am 3 dpo. Ovulated cd 19. Next AF is tentatively due between January 16th and 20th.


----------



## apple_20

I'm lorna I've been ttc since June 2013 (with a couple if breaks) in this time have had 1 mmc at 7 weeks and a chemical. I'm cd 9 no positive opk yet but doing smep. Af due (roughly as cycles are random) 26th jan.


----------



## loribelle

Hi 
I'm Lori and I'm on cycle 6. We've been ttc since June 2013. I had a d&c for a miscarriage at 5+5 on nov 26th. I'm also on cd9 after my 1st period since the d&c. Did anyone else have spotting for days after their first period? I'm also getting cramps like I was while I was waiting for the miscarriage to happen. Not painful enough to take painkillers but certainly noticeable. I'm getting really worried that I'm going to spot right through ovulation and that this month will be gone as well. I'm just really keen to start trying again rather than continually waiting. Also no +ve opk yet - usually get smiley on cd12-13.
I did post a while back but got slightly distracted by Christmas and a 15month old with diarrhoea:flower:
Munchkin I'm so pleased your scan went well.
L x


----------



## celine

Hi lori, ive never had a period post mc but i spotted for like an hour once a week before ovulation, in fact i thought the spotting could of been ovulation or implatation or something as i never spotted. Turns out ovulation was really late after that mc, maybe you will still ovulate a bit late bcos of the spotting?


----------



## arabelle

Munchkin amazing news! Hope you're able to feel more relaxes now!

Boodley- I hope your cycle figures itself out :(. Resetting my cycle happened after my first mc. Who knows what influence this did or did not have, but I started taking vit d as I heard it helps with ovulation (also in Canada we are too far north to absorb any from te sun between oct and apr). I ovd on day 14 which never happened for me, there were many other factors that were different that cycle, but thought I'd share anyway!

I'm 7+1 and waiting for dating/viability scan next week. My mw said at 8 weeks a heartbeat is almost guaranteed to be found (if it's there). Had back to back mcs in sept and oct, possible pcos, waiting for specialist appt.


----------



## celine

Arabell let us know when it is, its a scary feeling indeed. Im still having doubtsbthat all is well.


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck Arabelle! I am really hoping and praying everything goes well for you. You are so close to your appointment.

AFM: cervix finally closed and firmed up, but it's still high and now dry. I don't know whether I am in or out this month, so I'm just going to go about my business and see what the next few days has to bring. I am (according to ff and ovufriend) 4DPO, so I'm only really a week away from testing.


----------



## celine

Jrepp what day are you testing?


----------



## boodley

Literati - think it's your scan today, right? GOOD LUCK! Hope it goes well xxx


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> Jrepp what day are you testing?

I haven't quite decided yet. I'm not due to have a visitor until the 18th, so probably around there.


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley - Yes, it is! Thanks for remembering. I am very nervous but I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## boodley

Ok, positive mental attitude! I'm going to try this as a new year thing : https://100happydays.com/ 

What do you think? Easy? Hard? Worthwhile?


----------



## Literati_Love

There was a heartbeat, but I started spotting immediately after (it was abdominal, so no it wasn't from the u/s). I am an absolute wreck.


----------



## celine

Omg literati! How is the spotting now?


----------



## Literati_Love

I haven't had any more. But the small amount of pink spotting when I wiped is exactly how it started the last time. :(


----------



## boodley

Oh Literati - ok - heartbeat at 9-5 is great news and v positive. It's also completely different to last time. Spotting is worrying, but hopefully not a bad sign. Look at Linny - she had spotting and all's well. I've another friend on here, same thing. Hold on to hope! Please God it's nothing to worry about. Massive hugs - hope you're ok.


----------



## garfie

LL - BIG :hugs: hun hope you are resting up - how is the spotting?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

LL - replied on the other thread - hang in there kiddo, it's going to be fine XXX :hugs:

Boodley - That looks like a really worthwhile endeavour! Will you blog it? Keep a record of it? /edit - I see it automatically entails social media...anyway, it looks great! not sure if i could do anything 100 days in a row though! Quite disorganised!


----------



## apple_20

Ll try not to panic you've seen a heartbeat and that's a great sign. I know spotting is scary :( 

My.opks are getting darker but still not positive Ahh want a positive now!


----------



## apple_20

And boodley that sounds like a great idea. Ha maybe a positive test might be one of your pictures!


----------



## RachelLynda

Sorry I've been MIA again! Started a new job and by time I'm home I fall asleep :haha: :blush: not used to the early mornings yet. 
LL - hope thd spotting stops and it was just random spotting and nothing serious. 
I'm still here TTC - I was wondering.. when do I go to the doctors as next month it'll be a year since I came off the pill but then again Feb-June we were NTNP and June/July- September I was pregnant so do I count from October for how long we've been trying or Feb? 
Hope everyones ok and I will try my absolute hardest to catch up at the weekend. 
xx


----------



## Jrepp

Ll - I'm praying everything is ok. Did they do any internal exams at all? A friend of mine spotted after her first scan just from the docs poking at her belly. She has a 3 year old now. 

Boodley - looks like a good thing.

Rachel- good luck in the new job. How do you like it? I would count from when you started actively trying to concieve, as before you weren't really trying it just happend.

AFM: I took an opk last night to convince myself I has finally ovulated and the damn thing was positive. I threw it out the window in frustration. I know i ovulated so I don't know why I even did it, but now I am wondering if I'm not already pregnant and the opk is picking up the hcg. Of course I am still going to wait for a few more days to take an hpt. I have been having really weird twinges since cd 20 (ff and ovufriend say ovulation cd 19) that feel kind of like a poke with mild pressure. It doesn't hurt but it is noticeable. My mucus has also completely dried up, for the first time probably ever. It has been a week since that weird mid cycle spotting as well.


----------



## slg76

jrepp, sounds like it's time for an HPT for you?

LL-I logged on to check in about your scan. Seeing a heartbeat is wonderful news!! Doubly wonderful because you are already in your ninth week. The spotting must be terrifying. I'm so sorry that you are having to worry about that now. Of course I'm going to tell you that plenty of people spot and have no complications and of course you are going to worry anyway. I'll just send you a hug instead... :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - oddly my first positive before I took hpt was on an opk! You going to wait for AF day and see?


----------



## arabelle

LL - replied on other thread, but :hugs:

Boodley- sounds like a wonderful idea.


----------



## Jrepp

Linnypops said:


> Jrepp - oddly my first positive before I took hpt was on an opk! You going to wait for AF day and see?

I am going to try and wait. Im going to take one more opk when I get home from physical therapy and if its positive im going to force hubbh to get an hpt.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thank you to everyone for your encouragement. :hugs: you are all so kind. 

My dr called with the u/s report and said I was measuring 9+5 exactly and everything was looking good. I haven't had any spotting since so I am just praying it stays away for good. Perhaps this is an irrational thought, but my only comforting explanation was that maybe her pressing on my uterus and everything just caused a little distress down there even though it was not an internal exam? I will try to tell myself that. I spent the morning at home crying, stayed home from work and slept all afternoon. I feel a tiny bit more level headed now. But you're right, Sara, I'm still going to worry. :p

Jrepp - It can be normal for OPKs to stay positive for a few days after ovulating.


----------



## boodley

L.L. wish there was more we could do to distract/encourage/cheer you up. 

Jrepp - delayed response to question I missed! I'm not 100% sure I didn't ovulate, but I'm about 98%! My temps are are about 0.5ºC lower than usual after ov, and are right at the same level they usually are before ov - I can't see what else would cause a drop in bbt like that; weather & heating are much the same. Anyway, I tested 2 days ago:blush: - 12dpfakeo - bfn. So AF due tomorrow - I'm just praying now that something happens and I can get back ttc. I need some sign that this is my year! 

Garfie - you popped into my head today. Hope you're doing ok & are working this out with DH. 

Fiddle-de-dee :wacko:


----------



## Jrepp

And the opk was positive :( going to get an hpt first thing tomorrow. Hubby said tonight without me really saying much about it that he thinks I'm preggo. Guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## penguin1

LL-((hugs)) to you! Good that you are measuring right on and spotting stopped. prayers to you!

jrepp- I hope your hubby is right! Good luck on the test!

boodley- looks like an awesome idea, I wouldn't have the time either to do it but cheers to you!

not much going on here. bd last Wed, thurs morning and night and Friday. skipped Sat due to the funeral and Sunday was too tired. this is the first time I didn't feel the egg pass unless it's really late. I'll be testing next Wed if I can wait that long!


----------



## penguin1

Jrepp said:


> Boodley, do you think you could have o'd before you started temping and that's why you didn't get crosshairs? I hope AF (or a bfp) comes quickly so you can jump back in the game!
> 
> Also, can we get a roll call going with ttc/pregnancy stats? I'll start!
> 
> I'm Jessica, currently on cycle 8 of trying to conceive. I have had 2 miscarriages: one at 4w5 days and one at 5w4 days. According to ff and ovufriend I am 3 dpo. Ovulated cd 19. Next AF is tentatively due between January 16th and 20th.

 I'm Sarie, currently 4 years 10 months ttc. I've had 2 m/c before endo diagnosis and one after at 8 wks in June. I believe I'm 8dpo since I took my ovidrel last Tuesday. next af due Jan 15th.


----------



## garfie

Jreppp - oooh lets hope his intuition is right - what a lovely way to start the new year:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, please can I join you? I'm just going through my mc now (I was 12 weeks, baby died at 7.5 weeks) so I'm not ttc yet but I've got some questions and wanted to get to know you all. 

I'm not going to wait for af, if we are lucky enough to catch straight away Id be delighted. 

My main question really was, I had a pos opk before my pos hpt so I guess while I've got hcg in my body I'm likely to get false pos on opks. So
I guess if we start bding after my bleeding stops and watch for ewcm. Any tips or experience? 

I'm emotionally shattered and ill never forget, but I want to focus on my future now xx


----------



## celine

Rachel i agree that its from when you actively mentally started tryng that it will be a year x

Hi Mrs W, ive learnt that all bets are off after mc :( personally after my first mc i ovulated about three weeks later and fell preg that very cycle. It ended in my mmc.

After my mmc i still had postive hpt 3 weeks later :( i finally must of ovulated at 5 weeks post mmc and caught that cycle too and so far all good, heard the hb again this morning phew! 

Because the shock of mc, we have not told even oir parents yet. Tye mw thos morning looked at me like i was nuts, she said well you are 15 weeks now im sure its ok :( also she kept saying this was my third pregnancy and i only corrected her once, its my fifty one. Five!


----------



## Linnypops

Mrs W - Very sorry to hear of your experience. The later you find out the harder it is, but i'm happy you found this thread, it's helped me through a lot. 

Yep the opk's never really worked that great for me straight after the mc. I got a lot of positives on it so we just waited till the bleeding stopped and dtd whenever we wanted. It was the following cycle when things went back to normal - or relatively normal anyway. It can be hit and miss straight after but so many women get preg straight away so don't count yourself out. If you don't get lucky this time then the next cycle should be much easier to interpret. Good luck!


Celine - I'm not sure the medical profession really understand miscarriage anxiety. Mind you, I suppose it's reassuring that at 15 weeks your mw is thinking everything will be fine based on her experience. My doc looked at me like I was a freak when i asked about dopplers. I said it was to relieve my fears and she just said 'it's certainly not what i'd consider normal'. Thanks doctor.


----------



## apple_20

Hi Mrs w sorry you are going through this. I ttc straight after my mmc (after 2d&c) it didn't work but after a break I ttc and bfp first month unfortunately that was a chemical but i think it was dtd everyday around when I thought I ovulated that worked for me. That'd what I'm doing this month plus opks.

I wish you the best of luck we all understand here about wanting to ttc straight away.


----------



## Jrepp

Hi mrs w. I ovulated right about the same time on my first mc, and really late on my second mc. Every other day from when you stop bleeding would probably be sufficient. 

AFM: opk still positive. Took a dollar store hpt (25 miu sensitivity) and it's negative I'm at 6 dpo, so I'm not too worried but I think it's so bizarre that I keep having positive opk's.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## garfie

JRepp - Very strange:wacko: a quick question how sensitive are your OPKs?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

jrepp - it is weird. One thing i looked up when i was getting pos opks but hadn't done hpt yet was this wee chart! https://peestickparadise.com/files/Chart_of_BFPs.jpg

When a positive was seen on each brand. Just for fun....but yeah, 6dpo plenty of time!


----------



## Jrepp

Garfie - I dont know the sensitivity but they are thr same tests ive been usning for months. Ive never had that problem before.

Linny !- thankd for the link. Ill look at ot ore later. On my phone roght now. 

Im just so confused because of 5 days of high fertility followed by 10 days of positives . Im definitely 6dpo based on mucus and temps. :shrug:


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - I am so sorry you haven't even felt brave enough to tell your parents yet! I agree with Linny that the medical profession definitely doesn't understand the anxiety one experiences after a m/c... But I think we all get it to some degree. I hope you can feel safe to tell people soon. I do think things are going very well for you this time.


----------



## garfie

Jr - what I meant was maybe your
Opk is more sensitive than your
Hpt. Hope you still get your bfp in a few days.

I'm 9dpo and tested negative this morning:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jrepp

Celine - I'm sorry that you aren't feeling like telling your parents yet. You are 15 weeks though and things are going great, so hopefully you will tell them before you deliver :lol:

Garfie - oh lol. The hot was 25 but even before my mc I never got a positive on it. I'll just wait a few more days until the 17th or so to retest unless my temps jump again.


----------



## celine

Tx everyone, we will tell after 16 weeks after gender scan :)
LL hows the spotting?
Garfie it could be too early fx!
Jrepp im stalking and hoping this is your bfp xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - I haven't had any spotting since the first incident...but I know it could start up again at any moment. :S

That's exciting that you have your gender scan at 16 weeks already! What is your prediction for the gender?


----------



## Jrepp

Celine - what side did you implant on? Same question for all of the other new moms to be.


----------



## Jrepp

Interesting turn of events: got home and went to throw the hpt and opk away and there is a line on the hpt. It is slightly purple, but since it is so far past the time limit I'm not counting it. It's very possibly an evap. I got some frer and I'm thinking of holding it for another hour or two and trying to test. I've been really achy in the uterine area today and feel very full.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm not sure I know what you mean by your question, Jrepp.


----------



## Jrepp

When an embryo implants, it either implants on the left or the right side of the uterus. I read a study a while back saying that gender could be predicted on the first scan based upon what side the embryo implanted. I'm just curious what side each of your baby's implanted on, and eventually whether you are having a girl or a boy.


----------



## penguin1

welcome mrs w. so sorry you have to be here. I'm not as body conscious as the rest of the girls here and I just waited for af all of my m/cs. the last one took 11 wks I think to get af. then I never ovulated. I'm doing assisted conception at the moment.


----------



## slg76

oooh Jessica, that looks promising!!


----------



## Jrepp

If you ladies need a good laugh, you have got to see this video. It it's hilarious! My husband thought it would be funny to scare me......

https://youtu.be/5qX8tvWk_pw


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp- excellent! A frer should definitely help here! I tried to figure that out but apparently it's only valid for first 8 weeks or sonething and I never asked if the scan was reversed in the image and also there's a difference in scan angle which can render the scan meaningless apparently. Assuming mine was right angle and reversing the scan image - mine would be a boy! Which is also my guess !


----------



## Munchkin30

Jrepp hope the frer comes up with the goods. I think I implanted on the right. It felt like there anyway xx


----------



## boodley

Yippee! AF is here :)


----------



## apple_20

Yay boodley now you can get on with the ttc. 

Jrepp eek I.hope its not just an evap. When will you retest?


----------



## celine

I have no clue where i would of implanted :( 

But jrepp i am a huge beleiver in purple lines! Seriously my fourth pregnancy (ok it ended in mmc but thats not the issue) i tested on my birthday and saw negative then lay in bed a few hours feeling down and then a few hours later saw a vague purple lin...i dont beleive that anything except hcg can make that line purple, therefore i do beleive u are pregnant..now go get us a frer!


----------



## Jrepp

Got an frer, negative last night after 4 hour hold. Temps jumped today though..... So possibly!?!?!?

Going to see what my temp does tomorrow and probably test the 15th.


----------



## boodley

Fingers crossed, Jrepp!


----------



## celine

Jrpp i hate false hope but...look at that temp rise! Are u 7dpo then?


----------



## garfie

JR - That is a really good temp rise :happydance: - was the other test a HCG test (a few pages back) if so I can see two lines:winkwink:

AFM - Neg again - sorry for late reply been at work again!

:hugs:

X


----------



## BebVern

Can I please join you? :D

MMC was confirmed yesterday, after being admitted due to bleeding (turned out to be from a haematoma, but baby had stopped growing at 5w)...Back to hospital tomorrow to confirm my levels have dropped low enough to start a medically-assisted MC.

We're hoping to start TTC as soon as I stop bleeding, and will be charting, hoping to catch the first egg :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry for your loss beb. I had a medically managed mc on Wednesday after finding out on Tuesday I'd had a mmc. I was 12 weeks but baby was 7.5 with no hb. 

I'm planning to ttc straight away too, my bleeding had nearly stopped already. I'm not sure how I'm going to track ov though as am guessing a pm htp would still be pos and when I'm pregnant I get pos opks too. Good luck xx


----------



## BebVern

I'm sorry to hear about your loss MrsW.

I'll find out about my levels tomorrow...I've heard OPKs do show up as positive during pregnancy, so hopefully once levels drop past a certain number (no idea what that is though :shrug:) they'll be negative again. I'll be relying on my chart mainly though.


----------



## Mrs W 11

With charting, don't you usually find out you've ov-ed after it happens? Or do you dtd every other day or something anyway? 

Ill do an htp soon just to see how low my levels are. I'm hoping that as my bleeding has stopped that it won't take long. 

I hope your appoint goes as well as can be tomorrow. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## BebVern

Yeah, unfortunately ov can only be confirmed afterwards using charting, but if you know what other signs to look for (CM etc) it's easier to pinpoint. Fertility Friend is a really good site for charting tips and tracking your cycles. And it's free! Bonus!

We'll probably be DTD every other day anyway, to make sure we catch the egg. We did that last cycle and even though it sadly ended, I got a BFP after just 1 cycle of TTC using charting.

Thank you, I hope I can just get it over with though, as awful as it sounds x


----------



## apple_20

Hi sorry about your loss. Every other day is a great plan if you don't know when you ovulate. I hope this next phase passes quickly and your body gets back to normal quickly.


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> Jrpp i hate false hope but...look at that temp rise! Are u 7dpo then?

Today is 7dpo. I am so hot today too. I haven't been having the pinching achy cramps that I've had the past few days either. 5 days till AF is due, so unless my temps stay elevated for the next few days I probably won't test until at least the 15th. 



garfie said:


> JR - That is a really good temp rise :happydance: - was the other test a HCG test (a few pages back) if so I can see two lines:winkwink:
> 
> AFM - Neg again - sorry for late reply been at work again!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

It was an hcg test next to an opk. I'm excited at the possibility, but not getting my hopes up yet in case it was just an evap (although between us girls with all the positive opk's and the line when I got home on the hpt I'm hoping it wasn't an evap)

When are you retesting?



BebVern said:


> Can I please join you? :D
> 
> MMC was confirmed yesterday, after being admitted due to bleeding (turned out to be from a haematoma, but baby had stopped growing at 5w)...Back to hospital tomorrow to confirm my levels have dropped low enough to start a medically-assisted MC.
> 
> We're hoping to start TTC as soon as I stop bleeding, and will be charting, hoping to catch the first egg :happydance:

I'm so sorry beb about your mc. Welcome to our little group.



BebVern said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss MrsW.
> 
> I'll find out about my levels tomorrow...I've heard OPKs do show up as positive during pregnancy, so hopefully once levels drop past a certain number (no idea what that is though :shrug:) they'll be negative again. I'll be relying on my chart mainly though.

Opk's do turn positive during pregnancy because hcg and lh are almost identical hormones. Good luck.


----------



## celine

Good luck girls x the op of this thread did hpts everyday and literally the day hers turned white negative she had her first pos opk, it did take longer than normal, mrsw with a mmc it is likely to take longer than usual but as its been said checking for signs cm etc etc and if poss buy a whole load of internet cheapies to pee on everyday! 

X


----------



## loribelle

Sorry for your losses mrs w and bebvern.
AFM I got a smiley on opk yesterday but it only lasted for a 3 hours. By the time I next tested it was -ve again. I do realise that I sound slightly obsessed! Anyway dtd last night and will again tomorrow. I don't chart as ds doesn't sleep nearly well enough(3 times a night min) so I don't actually know if/when I ovulate. Not feeling very hopeful though because I only stopped spotting the day before the +ve opk so I surely can't have had time to build up any kind of lining can I? Also I usually get +ve opk for about 24 hours. Trying not to build my hopes up.
Good luck to everyone else.
L x


----------



## Mrs W 11

BebVern said:


> Yeah, unfortunately ov can only be confirmed afterwards using charting, but if you know what other signs to look for (CM etc) it's easier to pinpoint. Fertility Friend is a really good site for charting tips and tracking your cycles. And it's free! Bonus!
> 
> We'll probably be DTD every other day anyway, to make sure we catch the egg. We did that last cycle and even though it sadly ended, I got a BFP after just 1 cycle of TTC using charting.
> 
> Thank you, I hope I can just get it over with though, as awful as it sounds x

It doesn't sound awful, once I know I'd had a mmc, I just wanted the physical side over as well. If you need someone to chat to, I'm here any time.

Yeh I've been pregnant twice (dd and mmc) and both times I tried dtd every other day and got pregnant both times, first try. 

I've got loads of ic opks so once I stop bleeding, if hpt are negative ill start poas to see when I ov. I know to look for ewcm as well xx


----------



## BebVern

Thank you all for the lovely welcome. Honesty don't know what I've had done this week without this forum. :flower: x


----------



## Kittycat155

Awl Jess! That video!!! I am the same. I have had neighbor come over as I screamed so loud one time in apartment. My husband is so quiet most times. And I tend to zone out most times while doing dishes.


----------



## slg76

Hi Beb. I'm sorry you are here but welcome! I also had a mmc. I was 9.5 weeks and the baby was 6 weeks. I still hadn't bleed but had known about the problem for three weeks. I finally had an in-office procedure done to empty my uterus. 

Jessica: :rofl: SO funny! Looks like you were trying to get away with something there. Were you hiding extra HPTs in that bathroom??!


----------



## Jrepp

Lol, I was debating taking one, but just sat down to play hay day on my ipad :rofl:


----------



## slg76

busted :tease:


----------



## celine

BebVern said:


> Thank you all for the lovely welcome. Honesty don't know what I've had done this week without this forum. :flower: x

I have to agree, i felt so lost in ttc and tbh even when i got to first tri after a loss..it wasnt the same :(
It was amazing to be surrounding by strong women going thru what id been thru and being so supportive. I kno im one of the lucky ones and the are ppl who have to try for ages and ages.
This goup is so great i cant seem to go off it so again sorry for my ticker but im only here for support and encouragement for you all xxx


----------



## apple_20

Don't apologise for your ticker for me whatching you girls go through it and come out the otherside gives me hope. Soon we will all have tickers.


----------



## BebVern

apple_20 said:


> Don't apologise for your ticker for me whatching you girls go through it and come out the otherside gives me hope. Soon we will all have tickers.

Exactly, Celine there is no need to apologise! Like apple said it gives me hope that eventually we'll all have successful pregnancies despite what we've been through with a loss :) x


----------



## Munchkin30

I was really surprised when I came to ttc after loss how positive it was. I spent hardly any time in miscarriage because it seemed so bleak but round here was all about hope, especcially the amazing ladies in this thread :hugs:
I also spent hardly any time in pregnancy after a loss because it was a wee bit depressing, and it's only now I'm spending lots if time in the general pregnancy forums xx


----------



## Linnypops

Hey to the new ladies! Very sorry for your losses but totally understand the need to move forward. This is a great thread, in fact this forum generally as the other ladies have said is really positive... Heh, I also can't keep away. I think when you go through quite a bit of uncertainty and fear after a loss you don't forget the people who helped you through it. I can't wait till we all migrate. X


----------



## Munchkin30

Very positively, all the original ladies on this thread bar one (come on garfie. :hugs:) have lovely pregnancy tickers, and we only started it in the summer so I'm sure everyone else won't have long to wait :happydance: if you want proof, look at the first few pages. It goes peach, prune, sweet potato, orange?? (Celine) 
In fact I've been through 15 pages and it's just bfps and lovely garfie. I had to stop reading else I'll be here all day xx


----------



## garfie

Aw munchkin - BIG :hugs: thanks

Yep ladies this is a real positive and upbeat thread whenever you are feeling like you can't carry on or it gets to much come here and someone will pick you up and give you a hug:hugs:

There is only me left out of the originals from summer - I keep hoping every month who knows maybe this month :winkwink:

Tested again this morning bfn - so not looking good but I will keep trying until we finally shut the door:cry:

Good luck ladies and welcome newbies.

Celine - lovely ticker about time :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## penguin1

celine and the rest of the girls who have a bfp... you give us how that we can have our bfp too! if you didn't stay and keep us up to date we'd be wondering if all went well! I'm glad you are staying to give us our hope!


----------



## penguin1

I ve been here since summer garfie! I'm with ya!

nope....I was this fall...


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, garfie, we are all rooting for you to get your BFP!!! You deserve it so much! 

You too, penguin! You joined us pretty early.


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> BebVern said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the lovely welcome. Honesty don't know what I've had done this week without this forum. :flower: x
> 
> I have to agree, i felt so lost in ttc and tbh even when i got to first tri after a loss..it wasnt the same :(
> It was amazing to be surrounding by strong women going thru what id been thru and being so supportive. I kno im one of the lucky ones and the are ppl who have to try for ages and ages.
> This goup is so great i cant seem to go off it so again sorry for my ticker but im only here for support and encouragement for you all xxxClick to expand...

Don't apologize for your ticker.......we will all have one hopefully soon! If anything, I would be more upset if you guys left because I would feel abandoned.



garfie said:


> Aw munchkin - BIG :hugs: thanks
> 
> Yep ladies this is a real positive and upbeat thread whenever you are feeling like you can't carry on or it gets to much come here and someone will pick you up and give you a hug:hugs:
> 
> There is only me left out of the originals from summer - I keep hoping every month who knows maybe this month :winkwink:
> 
> Tested again this morning bfn - so not looking good but I will keep trying until we finally shut the door:cry:
> 
> Good luck ladies and welcome newbies.
> 
> Celine - lovely ticker about time :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

We can do it Garfie!! 

AFM: temp dropped .1 degree, but it's still .3 degrees above where it has been.


----------



## celine

Jrepp im watching your temps! 
I think i agree when you said you would feel abandoned, i have seen on a few threads when the bfps leave you kind of feel like oh ok they dont care about me anymore...


----------



## celine

Girls i was reelng with anger tonight :( i need to vent and i think i want to do it here...so i have a friend who is datng this guy, we have been friends snce we were 5 and now both in our early 30s, she isnt a best friend. Anyway she is dong so well with her work and career, own properties etc etc and can be a bit bitter that she isnt yet married with her own kids, but she has found a guy its just taking time..ok im rambling, so this friends niece not only announced her engagement but are also expectng and posted a sonogram on the 7 week bean...so i texted her (my friend) to give her some comfort etc and she is rather upset, so in the end i said well i hope all will be ok with nieces baby (as i mentioned to her that 7 weeks is early to announce) and my friend said oh it should be, i mean she is younge and healthy.

This got me mad, she doesnt know about this pregnancy or mc'/ but damn that stung :( i couldnt let it go and write back well it happens to even healthy and younge ppl and we left it at that. Urgh it sounds so petty!


----------



## BebVern

Oh Celine, that would hurt me to hear too. It's like, if you're young and healthy and lose a baby, you must have done something wrong, which is just not true.

I broke down today when I visited my MIL; my SIL was there (who has just announced her 2nd unplanned pregnancy) and as soon as I walked in she said 'Oh, I'm REALLY craving Nando's chicken today!'. She went on to talk about her pregnancy for a couple of minutes, before asking how I was...I just said 'Well, I've not been great' and started crying :dohh: 

In fairness she has no idea I was pregnant, or had just lost it, and was completely horrified when I told her that she'd mentioned it. She was lovely afterwards and we ended up having a long chat about what I've been through this week, which has made me feel a million times better :D

Try not to let what your friend said upset you too much - it was just a misguided comment, said off-the-cuff because she was upset herself.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## slg76

Sorry Celine. I see how that hurt your feelings. How wonderful for your friend that she doesn't have any reason to think other than that a healthy baby will be here in 8 months. I wish all us ladies were still so lucky :hugs:


----------



## Kittycat155

I have been following this thread from start, ot posting much. I had 2 chemicals after MC @ 9 weeks. 

I MAY have a good shot at this cycle as I have some SORE boobs but only 6 dpo. Been trying for a few years and know the feelings that go along with it. Head up and hope it will be soon.


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - that is a very upsetting and ignorant comment for her to have made - one that would only be said by someone blissfully unaware of how common miscarriages are. She definitely didn't mean anything by it, but people say a lot of hurtful things when they don't mean to. But I suppose I do envy their ignorance. But know that you definitely never did anything wrong and there was never any reason *you* should have had two miscarriages. :hugs:


----------



## Elizabean

Sorry for my absence lately, I have been offline for about a month now! Sadly back to work tomorrow but I have had a nice break!
Welcome to Mrs w and bebvern, I'm sorry for your losses. I hope you find this thread as supportive and informative as I have.

Literati and munchkin, I'm so pleased about your recent scan results, lovely news that all is going well.

I'm getting pretty round now and bub moves a fair bit which I can feel but hubby can't yet. I have my regular monthly drs appt Tuesday this week and my anomaly scan on Friday, so I should be able to see baby twice this week. Yay.

Unfortunately I have had to put my mc knowledge into use this week as a close friend had an mc at 10 weeks just after new year. She is sad and sore but doing ok. I think it was a good thing I told my friends about mine as she was able to come to me and know that I understand. It brings up sad memories but I'm glad I'm able to help her.

Jess I have my fingers crossed for you, maybe you just need a few days for hcg to double to get your definite line. 

Hope everyone else is well and 2014 is treating you kindly x


----------



## penguin1

I'm so sorry for your friend Celine. I hope she would not have said it knowing you had experience with miscarriages. I think most people who have never had/ known someone who experienced m/cs probably all think that way. I hope someday she never has to experience it either. maybe you could help her understand it better?


----------



## celine

Penguin i suppose when i announce on fb this pregnancy and the mc's she will see where im comng from.

Should we make a new list to include the new ladies? Id love to see who to cheer on next (garfie! Jrepp!)

I have my gender scan tomorrow! But the kast two days have had pains on my right side that if i were 8 weeks id swear were signs of ectopic, im scared we go to the fun gender scan with both kids to find the baby has died! I havent shared this with hubby :( im trying not to think about it.


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh celine :( it's all so hard isn't it. I know the pains are worrying but it's not an ectopic because you know exactly where baby is and unless you've managed to get pregnant whilst pregnant I don't think you've got anything to worry about! The pains are most likely stretching ligaments, something's got to give so you can keep growing your gorge bump :) you also felt baba move the other day. There is rationally No REASON there won't be a healthy blue or pink baba on the scan tomorrow and I am soooo excited to find out which! :happydance:
I agree about your friend too, that's so hard because it makes us sound like we must be old and unhealthy and we 're not, it happens to everyone. But yes she's lucky to be innocent enough to think it'll all be ok xx

Elizabean how many weeks are you? Can't wait for some lovely movements!

Kittycat :hugs: as always. Sounds like good signs for you, I'll be watching closely.

I agree please will someone do a list?!? I'm totally lost! 

Celine how are you posting on Facebook? I'm looking for ideas because I think once I've told my gran today is the day xxx


----------



## RachelLynda

So my wedding and this job apparently takes up all my time :dohh: so until March I'll be in and out and probably miss out a lot :( Jobs going well long hours but its alright haha.
Going to a wedding fair today! :) 
I dont even know what cycle day I am! :haha:
Celine - it's probably baby growing more and needing more space. Did you have this with your other two? Sorry about your friend. I know full well it happens to the younger ladies :/ 
Hi to the new ladies! 
On my phone so cant see much else :( 
If I have time today I'll catch up but dont hold me to it haha 
I'm really letting you guys down in that department :( 
x


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - oddly enough a friend of mine said the same to me before my mc. I could feel something wasn't right and said I was worried about mc and she said 'but you're healthy, you'll be fine'. After the mc etc I realised health had very little to do with it. The thing is my friend has 3 kids and never had an mc so I guess, why would she suspect mcs were common? Or have any knowledge about them at all. Your friend sounds the same, no reason to know anything about mcs. And hopefully never will have to x also, I'm sure the pain is nothing to worry about - but know you will anyway so just :hugs:

Elizabean- hey there! Glad to see you're doing well and getting some good bub feelings! Sorry to hear about your friend through. The only silver lining from an mc is the ability to offer genuine understanding to soneone else. I hope she feels better soon. X

Kitty - sounds promising! When do you usually test?


----------



## apple_20

Hi everyone welcome to kitycat. 

I agree about the comment its hard to hear but she seems generally oblivious to the realities that we all unfortunately know too well. 

Celine your scan will be wonderful try to enjoy it. I know all scans are a worry now. It's like the mc have sucked the joy from pregnancy. 

Afm opks finally getting darker is expect a positive soon (could be wrong) continuing with smep.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Celine when we told my mil about my first pregnancy she made the same comment. I was only 9 weeks but dying to tell my mum so agreed dh could tell his mum. I knew she'd be beyond excited and rush out buying baby stuff so I laid it on and told her it was secret and not getting excited until after the scan. That's when she said 'you're young & healthy, you'll be fine!' Luckily I was ok that time.

This time we told her at 10 weeks and I lost the baby at 12 weeks. Her words came back to me this time :cry: I know she was just trying to reassure me but now she realises being 'young' (I'm 33) and healthy mean nothing sadly. 

Big hugs, I'm sure your pains are stretching pains, now you've had your scan and seen the hb and passed 12 weeks the chances of anything happening are so small. But I understand how you must feel and I know I'll be the same if/when I get a bfp after my loss. Thinking of you xx


----------



## celine

Mrs W i know what you mean, im 32 so not ancient (right?) and look at rachel she is younge and skinny and fab, it happens to one in four pregnancies (2 in 5 so far for me) no matter what your sge/health. I think im a bit mad at myself, know i posted on fb with the other two at 8/9 weeks after a hb was seen, how naive of me.

The pains are still bugging me but i think i felt more pops today which is reassuring. The pains feel like when you have a really really full bladder and dont go when you should, then when you DO go you have an ache?


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> Penguin i suppose when i announce on fb this pregnancy and the mc's she will see where im comng from.
> 
> Should we make a new list to include the new ladies? Id love to see who to cheer on next (garfie! Jrepp!)
> 
> I have my gender scan tomorrow! But the kast two days have had pains on my right side that if i were 8 weeks id swear were signs of ectopic, im scared we go to the fun gender scan with both kids to find the baby has died! I havent shared this with hubby :( im trying not to think about it.

I would love to be blissfully unaware of the frequency and possibility of miscarriage. I think if your friend had known about your mc's she wouldn't have made the comment (I hope). I feel like an appology on her part is headed your way.

I am so excited for your gender scan. I truly believe that you are going to see a healthy little baby in there! Your pains are most probably just stretching pains. What do you think you are going to have?



apple_20 said:


> Hi everyone welcome to kitycat.
> 
> I agree about the comment its hard to hear but she seems generally oblivious to the realities that we all unfortunately know too well.
> 
> Celine your scan will be wonderful try to enjoy it. I know all scans are a worry now. It's like the mc have sucked the joy from pregnancy.
> 
> Afm opks finally getting darker is expect a positive soon (could be wrong) continuing with smep.

What cd Are you on? It feels like you should be oing any day now. 

AFM: My temperature is still up. Countdown moved my ovulation date saying I'm 3dpo, but I don't think it knows what to do with a triphasic chart. Yesterday, I started crying because I was overwhelmed with hubby unpacking boxes. Later last night, I threw up out of nowhere. I really want to test, but I know that it will be negative today since I'm only 9dpo. I believe that a urine test becomes positive 4-6 days after temp rise? I'm not really experiencing any symptoms that would make me think pregnant. The only things really are some dull pressure, weird dreams and bloating.


----------



## slg76

jessica: no symptoms? Do you usually throw up out of nowhere??! I'm really hopeful for you :)


----------



## BebVern

I threw up out of nowhere at 6 dpo before my BFP at 11dpo!! It's lookin good!! :D


----------



## Jrepp

slg76 said:


> jessica: no symptoms? Do you usually throw up out of nowhere??! I'm really hopeful for you :)

:rofl: no, I don't usually throw up. I meant no nausea, fatigue, breast tenderness.....the usual stuff.


----------



## Linnypops

No nausea? Eh? Throws virtual water over Jrepp! Heh, sorry but you can't have that one. Nausea and vomiting - tick. Over emotional - tick. Swears blind has no symptoms - tick. I guess only time will tell, but I for one am excited!


----------



## apple_20

Jrepp that sounds like a great sign :)
I'm cd 14 so yeah tick rock come on egg. It's dragging abit tbh.


----------



## celine

Apple sre u using opks? 

Jrepp sounds so postive, good on u for not testing, i beleive it was literati love who tested blank bfn at 9dpo and blaring bfp at like 12dpo :) 

So gender scan i do think girl and secretly hoping for one too, for ultimatly selfish reasons, i love and pink and girly things :) alsoim hoping to room the two girls together (3 year gap) cos i dont think i could room boys 5 years apart together? I have a spare room..but id love to claim it as a guest/spare room!


----------



## apple_20

Hi yep I'm using them and today they are noticeably darker. 

Ithink I secretly want a girl next too but I think a little brother would be brilliant too (and like you said practically easier as they can share rooms).


----------



## arabelle

I will attempt to make a list!

Celine- I hope your scan tomorrow helps you feel more confident about this pregnancy. Excited to hear what you find out!

Mrs W and Bebvern- so sorry for your losses, and welcome here. This is a great group.

Jrepp- take comfort in your symptoms being different. It means things are going differently than they have before. I think this could be your rainbow :)

Penguin- how many dpo? How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Arabelle, congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - I agree with everyone. Those definitely sound like symptoms to me! And Celine is correct that I am the one who tested BFN at 9dpo but got a pos at 12dpo! 

Celine - well, you definitely don't have an ectopic and I don't think your baby would stab you when s/he died. I think pains like you described are either a good sign because they're from growing pains and ligaments stretching, or WORST case scenario something like a bladder infection. I am actually getting stabbing pains now if I try to suck in my tummy or if I accidentally do when I sneeze or cough. I know it's either just ligament pains or my uterus saying, "No! I can't get any smaller!" So I actually feel it is a good sign. 

Rachel - nice to hear from you. I remember how crazy busy wedding planning was. It's coming up soon!


----------



## apple_20

I'm so excited had to update got my first ever smiley on an opk. woop. Actually noticed dull cramping today too so I think its gearing up. So next question. Do i stop testing now?


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay apple :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

They say 12-48 hours after first opk, but I personally like to know when the surge is over. It's up to you if you want to stop or not.


----------



## GRGirl

Hey guys! Sorry I've been MIA...been busy with wedding planning (13 days away!!!) and trying to take a break from all of the TTC insanity... 9dpo today and I got 2 faint positives on ICs this afternoon but I'll test again tomorrow morning to see. Still not excited or believing it, but I'm sure that's normal after 3 losses.

Hope everybody else is well; I've missed you guys!!!


----------



## slg76

Somebody asked the other day where I am in my cycle. I forgot to say that I am nowhere in my cycle! I still haven't had a cycle since my mc (11 weeks now I think). But, today I had a ton of discharge. I would call it EWCM except it was thick and mucusy. I have no idea what it means but I'm super excited that my body is trying to do something :yipee:


----------



## GRGirl

Ahhhh I just saw all of the new people and I just saw that Celine you have a gender scan coming up!


----------



## GRGirl

And argh Celine I just read your friend's comment; I'm younger (32), normal BMI, good health, etc and I've had 3. Sometimes you just can't tell. If this one sticks, I'm not telling anyone until at least 15 weeks and that's just family. I think I'm not saying anything on FB until 20+ weeks.


----------



## penguin1

Celine, I'll be sending good vibes. I hope the scan goes well and puts your mind at ease!


----------



## penguin1

arabelle said:


> I will attempt to make a list!
> 
> Celine- I hope your scan tomorrow helps you feel more confident about this pregnancy. Excited to hear what you find out!
> 
> Mrs W and Bebvern- so sorry for your losses, and welcome here. This is a great group.
> 
> Jrepp- take comfort in your symptoms being different. It means things are going differently than they have before. I think this could be your rainbow :)
> 
> Penguin- how many dpo? How are you feeling?

I am 12dpo. some pressure in my abdomen. no breast tenderness yet. I keep poking them hoping something twinges! Lol I'm giving in and testing in the morning. Tuesday would be af appearance.

how are you feeling?


----------



## penguin1

grgirl that's great! how exciting! stick lil bean!


----------



## celine

Oh grgirl i hope i hope you are not going to drink at ur wedding! How exciting <3 good luck! And please post us a wedding pic when you have time? Also (fx) a bfp x

Jrepp & pengium testing next?
Slg sounds like things are finally going on!


----------



## Munchkin30

Grgirl brilliant news xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Slg - great to hear something's happening! X

Penguin - fingers crossed for you tomorrow! X

Grgirl - awesome on all counts. 9dpo is very early, I think that's a great sign! And congrats with the wedding x

Apple - congrats on the positive opk! It's very exciting seeing 2 lines whichever type of stick they're on! X

Celine - good luck today! Can't wait to find out which way your little person is leaning! X


----------



## garfie

Celine - enjoy your reveal can't wait to see scan pics and know:happydance:

Gr girl - congrats Hun wow what a busy time you have coming up:hugs:

Afm - neg again:dohh: so officially in limbo land:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Scan went great! SHE was uncooperative ;) but in the end after i went to pee and jumped about we determined that ther was no penis in sight, so the scan lady said 99,9% sure its a pink one.


----------



## Munchkin30

Amazing! So pleased. Just what you wanted. Wow it feels totally real now. :happydance:


----------



## celine

I was so happy when she showed me that heartbeat, so paranoid! I was in the mindset that well we are in the hospital so just in case...

Yes its as i suspected a pink one, i was so sick those weeks with dd and now again with (dd2 omg)


----------



## GRGirl

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY CELINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so very excited for you!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!!! SO awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Gr- that's great! Congrats. I hope this is your sticky baby.

Penguin - when are you testing?

Sig - it's exciting that your body is trying to do something. Have you spoken to the doctor about not having a period in such a long time? 

Apple - good luck and have fun bd-ing. 

Celine - pic? That's so exciting. When are you going to share the news?

AFM: temp is still elevated for the fourth day in a row. Fertility friend and ovufriend have not given me the triphasic shift yet which was somewhat disappointing, and countdown to pregnancy has a dotted blue line now saying I am only4 dpo. Yesterday I started getting gassy and today I have already farted about 50 times and it isn't even 6 am yet. I had another weird dream last night. I still have no breast tenderness. I tested this morning, but it was negative. I don't know if it's because I'm not pregnant, or if I tested too early. The funny thing is, I am fine with either outcome. 

I remember coming into ttc right out of the marriage gates and being so excited about it. After my first mc, I became determined and after my second mc I developed a sort of calmness so to speak. There are some days where I am so excited and ready to be a mommy, and some days where I'm ready to throw in the towel and go back on the pill. 

And that was my emotional rant of you day. I might retest Wednesday. AF should (hopefully not) arrive between Wednesday and Saturday.


----------



## GRGirl

As for me, this morning at 10dpo, I got a very obvious + on an Answer test and a fainter one on a Clinical Guard IC... Please let this little one stick! Calling OB and RE today to see about going in for betas, but I'm taking some comfort in the fact that it's a pretty dark positive for only 10dpo...

Here's to starting the rollercoaster and hoping#4 is my sticky baby!

https://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad71/MaxMaxMax_2009/PosHPT1-14.jpg


----------



## garfie

Celine - :happydance::happydance: congrats a baby girl you must be on :cloud9:

So so so pleased for you hun:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

GR - That is a deff positive hun and such a strong line :happydance:

This thread is proof that there can be rainbows after the rain:winkwink:

JR - I know exactly what you mean - I have days like that:cry: hoping tomorrow will be a more positive day for you hun BIG :hugs: I have been trying over 4 years and my time is coming to a close:cry: - talk about farting :blush: I farted last night in front of hubby I was mortified he's never heard me - He was watching river monsters at the time so hopefully he thought it was on telly - but then you know when you start to giggle to yourself :haha: it's official I've finally lost it:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jrepp

:rofl: talk about embarrassing - the first time hubby (then boyfriend of about 30 minutes) heard me fart, we had just finished :sex: for the first time ever and I farted on his leg, naked as a jay bird. I tried to hold it back so it started out sounding like a pinched balloon, and then a big horn! Mor- ti- fied. Since then, it's been an "open" relationship.

I started out with really bad gas with my second pregnancy......so maybe!


----------



## celine

Jrepp that sounds promising, grgirl i dont know what possessed you to poas at 10dpo but wowsers that a stark dark line if i ever saw one! Stick stick stick!


----------



## Munchkin30

Gr so happy. That's fab news. Let's hope it starts a string of lovely sticky bfps in here xxx


----------



## penguin1

yay Celine! you can breathe a sigh of relief! and just what you wanted!
bfn for me. we will try again next month. I am determined to do something different!


----------



## loribelle

Yay celine - so chuffed for you that everthing was ok.
GR - congrats. That it very defintely positive! And at 10dpo!
Good luck Jrepp - it all sounds very positive.
AFM - think I'm 2dpo but don't chart so not sure. I'm going to test on Sunday if I don't start spotting before then - I usually spot from 9-10days after a +ve opk which was last thursday. No symtoms either yet so just have to wait and see.
Good luck to everyone.
L x


----------



## garfie

Penguin - Why next month:shrug: has she flown in?:hugs:

Loribelle - Have you had your spotting checked out?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - congrats on the :pink: news! x


----------



## Linnypops

Grgirl - That's a great line! No smudging, no squinting. I hope you manage to get your betas done - it should hopefully give you some much needed reassurance x

Garfie- I can't believe you've never pumped infront of your fella in 4 years!!! hahaha. I commend you!

Jrepp - :haha: A strangled fart is the saddest of sounds


----------



## GRGirl

Thanks everyone; I'm waiting to get my beta done right now and FX I'll know this afternoon.

After this I'm running around doing last minute wedding stuff so hopefully it'll distract me :) still not sure I believe it but I expect it'll be hard to believe for a bit. I'm trying to stay positive- maybe it's just my turn to be lucky? Let's hope ;)


----------



## arabelle

Sorry if I missed anyone! Let me know and I'll add you :)

Waiting for OV
BebVern - waiting for ov after mc
Mrs W - waiting for ov after mc
Boodley - cd 4
Sara - maybe about to ov?! Still waiting for af after mc.
Apple - opks getting dark, working on catching the egg!

Waiting to test
Loribelle - 2 dpo, testing Sunday
Kittycat - 8 dpo
JRepp - 10 dpo, temps high, testing weds
Penguin 13 dpo, testing today
Garfie - temps high, waiting to test again

Growing Rainbows
GRGirl - beautiful dark bfp at 10 dpo!! Getting married on the 25th!
Arabelle 8w - viability scan Weds
LL - 10w+3
Munchkin - 13w+4
Linnypops - 14w+5
Celine - 15w+4 expecting a GIRL!
Elizabean - 18w+5
IAW - 2nd tri

Rachel - not sure what cd, busy wedding planning!!


----------



## arabelle

Celine - Congrats! How very exciting for you!

GRGirl- That is one dark line! What a lovely pre-wedding gift! Good luck with your beta, try to focus on that lovely dark line!

Penguin - Sorry hun :( How are you feeling? Didn't you say you felt ov types cramps later than expected? Is it possible you're less than 13 dpo?

JRepp- It's still early. I had a barely visible squinter at 10 dpo, but a sane person would have called it a bfn ;)

AFM - Viability scan on Weds. Starting to feel pretty nervous. Anyone had an 8 week scan...curious if it will internal or external?


----------



## celine

Arabelle for this pregnancy they gave me abdominal at 8 weeks and saw a hb..oh wait i was 9w, but the others they told me they try abdo first after 8 weeks.

Btw i have trans vag scans and after 20+ mins of me shaking my hips to shake my baby she asked to do a trans vag scan today, oh yes gals at freaking 15 weeks they shovd it in to check the gender...i was thinking it will be worth it etc. It was bcos of course the vag scans are way clearer. Embarressing as hell though!


----------



## katestar53

Ladies can I join you please? I had a MC last week at 7 weeks :(( Am devastated but am really dertermined to get a BFP before AF arrives! 

I only bled for about 5 days and reset my CBFM on the day I started bleeding so am on CD8... When should I start testing? 

Kate x


----------



## celine

Hi kate sorry for your loss :( i see its your second one too so not fair :( did you watch your cycle after your last mc? It can take any amount of time, one person on here is like 11 weeks post mc and still waiting (slg) i ovukated three weeks after my mc at 7/8 weeks and 5 weeks after my mmc at 10 weeks...so i think start testing whenever you want to, have u got alot of internet cheapies? Id recommend loads of hpts so u can see when its negative then start on opk :)


----------



## garfie

Celine - I have had that many internals - I would probably not be embarrassed - now other thing embarrass me:blush:

Kate - Welcome - sorry for your loss just a word of advice after a m/c hun our bodies do some mighty strange things:hugs: so what is your CBFM telling you LOW? do you chart some of the ladies (including me find it helpful) but as I say even OPKs aren't all that reliable after a m/c :wacko:

I hope you get your BFP before your first AF - just BD often hun that's my advice and give yourself time to grieve - we are here for you:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry for your loss Kate. It's quite a journey after loss as you sadly know all too well. The ladies on here are so lovely and will get you through the hard times and celebrate the happy times :)

I tried properly straight away, i needed something to focus on. My clear blue monitor was a dead loss though because in that month i still had so much HCG in my ssytem my monitor went straight to peak!

On that subject. Does anyone want to borrow my monitor? The sticks are quite expensive (about £10 a cycle) but I have a few sticks still and i'd love it to get some good use but i daren't sell it just yet (or at all, i'm sure i'll persuade OH into number 3 one day!).

Let me know if you want me to stick it in the post. The instructions are with it and you can do a full reset xx


----------



## GRGirl

Kate- welcome, everyone here is so great! I'm sorry for your losses :( I know how rough it can be. I've had 3 and the only thing that helped me was to jump right back into TTC. I think I was lucky, though, because I ovulated usually right on time after my MCs (about 17-20 days after bleeding started) but a few of my cycles right after losses were very weird. And this doesn't have much to do with anything but I love your hair in your profile pic! I want an updo close to that for my wedding coming up. 

Munchkin- Luckily I never used the CBFM but I was getting close to breaking down and buying one. GL on talking OH into #3. I'd love 3 but OH is insistent that 2 is it, mostly bc of the losses. He can't take watching me go through more TTC and I actually think I agree with him. If this one sticks (oh please, I hope so!), this will be it for us.

AFM- I am EXHAUSTED. As in, it's 12:30 pm and I can't keep my eyes open. I feel like I've been awake for a week straight. I think I need a nap. I'm usually a go go go kind of person, high energy, but all I'm doing right now is dragging. Telling myself it's a good sign and the little bean is burrowing in and staying around for the long haul.


----------



## Anniebobs

Hello there! Just popping in as I am almost ready to ttc again, just have to not get pregnant this cycle then I'll be able to go to our friends wedding in Cyprus. All my tests came back great and my cycle seems to have shifted to 26 days which is much better than the 24 day cycle I had before. The only test I'm still waiting on is the one for hughes syndrome / aps / sticky blood - this us what the doctor thinks I have because it's linked to both recurrent miscarriage and preeclampsia which I had with dd. Should find out this week or early next week.

But anyway... Hi to all the new people, so sorry you've found yourself in this section of b&b but it's a very supportive place and I've found it so helpful especially on those down days.

Congratulations celine on another fantastic scan and finding out your rainbow will be a girl!

Massive congratulations grgirl on the bfp! That is so dark for so early! Really hoping for a sticky baby for you.


----------



## Anniebobs

Forgot to say good luck to everyone in the tww! Hopefully there will be some more good news in here very soon :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay hi Annie :wave: it won't be five minutes until you're in your next tww :)


----------



## GRGirl

Got my labs back- 44 @ 10dpo. Going back on Wed to check doubling :D


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin30 said:


> Yay hi Annie :wave: it won't be five minutes until you're in your next tww :)

I know! And hopefully I'll manage to stay a bit more relaxed this time after my break, I'm still running a lot which helps keep me sane. We're planning to ntnp until the end of March then go for it with all guns blazing, I have a feeling we'll have a Christmas baby for some reason!


----------



## apple_20

Wow I just went to work and missed so much!

Celine congrats on the little girl!

Grgirl wow what a brilliant bfp so early well done. And stick baby stick. 

Welcome to kate. Sorry for your loss. I agree just lots of bd but once your hpt is negative you should be able to rely on opks.

Welcome back Annie yay one more cycle until you join the ttc train. 

Afm still positive opk and I continue to bd :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Fantastic news grgirl, what a great month for you! How are you planning on hiding it at your wedding?


----------



## garfie

Hi Annie - I'm still here and still waiting :coffee:

Hughes syndrome has lots of symptoms - do you have any of them?

We were meant to be having a SA but hubby pulled out (so to speak) at the last minute so we are still trying - but I'm not letting him know anything:winkwink: no more tests for us this is it au natrelle or not at all:cry:

Still hoping for that elusive BFP:happydance: (been 6 cycles since m/c) as the ladies on here have shown it can be done so I live in hope:happydance:

Hope you get good results:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay GR! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## celine

Garfie u rckn ur dh is onto you, like do umthink he has a clue when its the right time to dtd etc? Mine didnt want to know...in all honesty it might of been obvious bcos we've barely dtd since the bfp cos of worry etc, but since the vag scan he asked me if it was ok and could he perform a similiar action to me ;)

Annie just a few more days of keeping ur legs shut (so to speak) and then go go go,mlet us know the results of that last test, what can they do if its that?

Grgirl yeay for betas!

Munchkin already taling about ttc#3!


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie fingers crossed it will be your turn soon. Glad to hear you're still trying - last time I was on I know you weren't sure how much longer you would try. I do have some of the symptoms but as there are so many they could all be down to other things. Headaches is the main one I'm prone to, since the first mc I've had one I can't shake but I put it down to stress.

Celine during pregnancy I'd be on aspirin and heparin (the rate of successful pregnancy is 80% compared to 20% with no treatment) and then afterwards I'd be on blood thinners for the rest of my life as it's not just a pregnancy condition, it's a blood disorder. 

It seems likely that this is the cause of my mcs but I'd be happy if it's not and the doctor just tells me it's just bad luck!


----------



## Literati_Love

No time to reply properly right now, but


CONGRATULATIONS, GRGIRL! That is a very dark line for 10 DPO!! I would bet your hCG levels are going to be absolutely perfect when you get them checked. So excited for you!!!! When are you due?

Congratulations, Celine, on having another GIRL!!!!! I am extra excited for you because I would prefer a girl as well. :) I hope you enjoy buying a few new pink things to add to your collection. ;)


----------



## Linnypops

Grgirl - that's great news! Bet you the doubling is perfect. An early high is such a good indication I think! X

Garfie - There's plenty of testimonies of natural bfp on the 35+ board!...Even if not taking meds via doctor or having tests or whatever, there's loads of natural fertility herbs, stuff to help support your body etc etc. loads of avenues without having to bother dh......apart from for the obvious :haha: 

Anniebobs - well, I hope the tests are clear but even if not...if there's treatment available then great! Wishing you luck. X

Afm - I have just given up on trying to avoid becoming a blimp and am making potatoes dauphinoise. It's padding, baby padding x


----------



## boodley

Hello ladies! What a blast of chattiness to catch up on! 

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:. Ive found it great to have here to come to  where else would you get so many others going through similar things in one place? And having the ladies with their successful BFPs is sooooo encouraging. 

Arabelle  thanks for doing the list! Cant wait to hear good news from your scan on Wednesday. When I was scanned at 8 weeks, they tried abdominal first, then swapped to transvaginal (which is usually the one they see stuff on at that stage, but I think they like to try least invasive first)  so go with a full bladder, but dont be surprised if they ask you to step out! 

Hi Annie! Good to see you back. Hope youd a nice break over Christmas/New Year. Did you find time went slowly or quickly while you took your break? Heres hoping for a good 2014 for you. 

GRGirl  WOO HOO!!! Look at that for a 10dpo line:happydance:! Congrats. What a great wedding present! I really hope this little one sticks for you. You must be so excited about the wedding  Id love to do mine all over again! 

Jrepp  its looking good! Oooh, heres hoping! 

Celine  Congratulations on your little girl! How wonderful, and lovely to know all is good in there. 

Rachel  glad the jobs going well, and that youre having fun focussing on the wedding! I think its a good sign you dont know what cycle day you are! 

Apple  keep up the good BD work! Hope you OV soon 

Penguin  sorry it was BFN. Are you sure youre out? What are you thinking of doing differently  Im curious! 

Sara  hopefully this is the start of a cycle for you! About time, youve waited long enough! Have you started your meds, or are you still watching the hormone levels? Hope youre keeping well anyway  I know Ive felt that I was cracking up waiting for my body to come right again. Are you going to use OPKs if you think something is happening, or are you letting things take their course? 

Garfie  hoping its just a reluctant positive for you! How early did you get positives in the past? 

All you pregnant ladies  I know it mightnt feel like it for you  but, for those of us still TTC  look how far along youre all coming! The weeks are building up! 

Literati  hope alls been well since your scare last week. Saw some photos of Niagra frozen over there recently  hope youre not too badly affected by the cold weather! 

Elizabean  glad youd a nice break. Hope its all good news this week  great to hear youre feeling lots of movement! 

Anyone seen the new Johnsons ad? About all the things that a baby brings into the world  talk about feeling stabbed in the uterus! 

AFM - just waiting for AF to finish. I'm wondering if I'll ovulate earlier this cycle because last was anovulatory - DH will be away from CD8-10, so I hope not too early! My due date was Feb 5th, so if all goes well this cycle, I'd be 13DPO that day - last year, I got my positive on my due date from my first little bean........it'd be too much of a coincidence, right? 

Love to all :kiss:


----------



## Jrepp

Wow! A girl goes to work and it explodes in here!




GRGirl said:


> Thanks everyone; I'm waiting to get my beta done right now and FX I'll know this afternoon.
> 
> After this I'm running around doing last minute wedding stuff so hopefully it'll distract me :) still not sure I believe it but I expect it'll be hard to believe for a bit. I'm trying to stay positive- maybe it's just my turn to be lucky? Let's hope ;)

Your beta was great. Did you just ask the doctor or how did you go about getting the betas? 



arabelle said:


> Celine - Congrats! How very exciting for you!
> 
> GRGirl- That is one dark line! What a lovely pre-wedding gift! Good luck with your beta, try to focus on that lovely dark line!
> 
> Penguin - Sorry hun :( How are you feeling? Didn't you say you felt ov types cramps later than expected? Is it possible you're less than 13 dpo?
> 
> JRepp- It's still early. I had a barely visible squinter at 10 dpo, but a sane person would have called it a bfn ;)
> 
> AFM - Viability scan on Weds. Starting to feel pretty nervous. Anyone had an 8 week scan...curious if it will internal or external?

Good luck on your scan! They did an internal scan on me when I miscarried, but I don't know if they do it in early pregnancy. 



katestar53 said:


> Ladies can I join you please? I had a MC last week at 7 weeks :(( Am devastated but am really dertermined to get a BFP before AF arrives!
> 
> I only bled for about 5 days and reset my CBFM on the day I started bleeding so am on CD8... When should I start testing?
> 
> Kate x

I'm sorry about your.mc. This is a great group. In my first mc, I ovulated on time. The second mc though I ovulated early. Once your hpt goes negative I would start woth opk's. Good luck!



Anniebobs said:


> Hello there! Just popping in as I am almost ready to ttc again, just have to not get pregnant this cycle then I'll be able to go to our friends wedding in Cyprus. All my tests came back great and my cycle seems to have shifted to 26 days which is much better than the 24 day cycle I had before. The only test I'm still waiting on is the one for hughes syndrome / aps / sticky blood - this us what the doctor thinks I have because it's linked to both recurrent miscarriage and preeclampsia which I had with dd. Should find out this week or early next week.
> 
> But anyway... Hi to all the new people, so sorry you've found yourself in this section of b&b but it's a very supportive place and I've found it so helpful especially on those down days.
> 
> Congratulations celine on another fantastic scan and finding out your rainbow will be a girl!
> 
> Massive congratulations grgirl on the bfp! That is so dark for so early! Really hoping for a sticky baby for you.

Annie - are you actively preventing or ntnp? What would happen if you got pregnant this cycle?



GRGirl said:


> Got my labs back- 44 @ 10dpo. Going back on Wed to check doubling :D

Woot woot!



apple_20 said:


> Wow I just went to work and missed so much!
> 
> Celine congrats on the little girl!
> 
> Grgirl wow what a brilliant bfp so early well done. And stick baby stick.
> 
> Welcome to kate. Sorry for your loss. I agree just lots of bd but once your hpt is negative you should be able to rely on opks.
> 
> Welcome back Annie yay one more cycle until you join the ttc train.
> 
> Afm still positive opk and I continue to bd :)

Yay!!!! Keep going. Hopefully yours won't be positive as long as mine were.



Literati_Love said:


> No time to reply properly right now, but
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS, GRGIRL! That is a very dark line for 10 DPO!! I would bet your hCG levels are going to be absolutely perfect when you get them checked. So excited for you!!!! When are you due?
> 
> Congratulations, Celine, on having another GIRL!!!!! I am extra excited for you because I would prefer a girl as well. :) I hope you enjoy buying a few new pink things to add to your collection. ;)

Ll - how have you been!?



Linnypops said:


> Grgirl - that's great news! Bet you the doubling is perfect. An early high is such a good indication I think! X
> 
> Garfie - There's plenty of testimonies of natural bfp on the 35+ board!...Even if not taking meds via doctor or having tests or whatever, there's loads of natural fertility herbs, stuff to help support your body etc etc. loads of avenues without having to bother dh......apart from for the obvious :haha:
> 
> Anniebobs - well, I hope the tests are clear but even if not...if there's treatment available then great! Wishing you luck. X
> 
> Afm - I have just given up on trying to avoid becoming a blimp and am making potatoes dauphinoise. It's padding, baby padding x

Linny - let it go! You are pregnant so you have an excuse!



boodley said:


> Hello ladies! What a blast of chattiness to catch up on!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:. I&#8217;ve found it great to have here to come to &#8211; where else would you get so many others going through similar things in one place? And having the ladies with their successful BFPs is sooooo encouraging.
> 
> Arabelle &#8211; thanks for doing the list! Can&#8217;t wait to hear good news from your scan on Wednesday. When I was scanned at 8 weeks, they tried abdominal first, then swapped to transvaginal (which is usually the one they see stuff on at that stage, but I think they like to try least invasive first) &#8211; so go with a full bladder, but don&#8217;t be surprised if they ask you to step out!
> 
> Hi Annie! Good to see you back. Hope you&#8217;d a nice break over Christmas/New Year. Did you find time went slowly or quickly while you took your break? Here&#8217;s hoping for a good 2014 for you.
> 
> GRGirl &#8211; WOO HOO!!! Look at that for a 10dpo line:happydance:! Congrats. What a great wedding present! I really hope this little one sticks for you. You must be so excited about the wedding &#8211; I&#8217;d love to do mine all over again!
> 
> Jrepp &#8211; it&#8217;s looking good! Oooh, here&#8217;s hoping!
> 
> Celine &#8211; Congratulations on your little girl! How wonderful, and lovely to know all is good in there.
> 
> Rachel &#8211; glad the job&#8217;s going well, and that you&#8217;re having fun focussing on the wedding! I think it&#8217;s a good sign you don&#8217;t know what cycle day you are!
> 
> Apple &#8211; keep up the good BD work! Hope you OV soon
> 
> Penguin &#8211; sorry it was BFN. Are you sure you&#8217;re out? What are you thinking of doing differently &#8211; I&#8217;m curious!
> 
> Sara &#8211; hopefully this is the start of a cycle for you! About time, you&#8217;ve waited long enough! Have you started your meds, or are you still watching the hormone levels? Hope you&#8217;re keeping well anyway &#8211; I know I&#8217;ve felt that I was cracking up waiting for my body to come right again. Are you going to use OPKs if you think something is happening, or are you letting things take their course?
> 
> Garfie &#8211; hoping it&#8217;s just a reluctant positive for you! How early did you get positives in the past?
> 
> All you pregnant ladies &#8211; I know it mightn&#8217;t feel like it for you &#8211; but, for those of us still TTC &#8211; look how far along you&#8217;re all coming! The weeks are building up!
> 
> Literati &#8211; hope all&#8217;s been well since your scare last week. Saw some photos of Niagra frozen over there recently &#8211; hope you&#8217;re not too badly affected by the cold weather!
> 
> Elizabean &#8211; glad you&#8217;d a nice break. Hope it&#8217;s all good news this week &#8211; great to hear you&#8217;re feeling lots of movement!
> 
> Anyone seen the new Johnson&#8217;s ad? About all the things that a baby brings into the world &#8211; talk about feeling stabbed in the uterus!
> 
> AFM - just waiting for AF to finish. I'm wondering if I'll ovulate earlier this cycle because last was anovulatory - DH will be away from CD8-10, so I hope not too early! My due date was Feb 5th, so if all goes well this cycle, I'd be 13DPO that day - last year, I got my positive on my due date from my first little bean........it'd be too much of a coincidence, right?
> 
> Love to all :kiss:

Hopefully you ovulate right on time this month!

Afm: still very gassy, and almost peed my pants twice this morning :blush: I'm starting to feel more possible symptoms but it could also be AF on the way. My cervix is really high still too. I noticed that my skin is burning up, but I don't feel any warmer than usual. :shrug:

I know that my husband and you ladies are really positive about at month, but I don't want to get my hopes up for the arrival of AF. I guess well see in a couple days.

UPDATE: just got home and took another look at the hpt I took this morning. While you can see where a line would be, it was negative. I dont know what to think about this cycle.


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - I'm doing a bit better the last few days, thanks. I haven't had any more spotting, so I take that as a very good sign. Your chart looks really good!

Boodley - Hello hello! I don't live in Ontario so I can't speak for how cold it is there, but over in the prairies we've also been suffering from quite a cold snap! I'm staying bundled up and surviving, though. :)

I so hope that you get your BFP by the time your old due date rolls around. I know it would be bittersweet, but it would definitely make the day a lot easier to get through. You really deserve your rainbow BFP so much already. I can't wait until you get it! 

Annie - It's great to hear from you. Can't wait til you're trying again.


----------



## penguin1

arabelle said:


> Celine - Congrats! How very exciting for you!
> 
> GRGirl- That is one dark line! What a lovely pre-wedding gift! Good luck with your beta, try to focus on that lovely dark line!
> 
> Penguin - Sorry hun :( How are you feeling? Didn't you say you felt ov types cramps later than expected? Is it possible you're less than 13 dpo?
> 
> JRepp- It's still early. I had a barely visible squinter at 10 dpo, but a sane person would have called it a bfn ;)
> 
> AFM - Viability scan on Weds. Starting to feel pretty nervous. Anyone had an 8 week scan...curious if it will internal or external?

 thanks arabelle. I'm sure I'm 13dpo. I had my trigger shot on the 31st. 

spoke to hubby on what to do next, I want to go back to the full 9 days of shots and then trigger shot $1200 for all the injections. it worked in March. I don't want to wait any longer and hoping to use tax return $ for it. we will try without meds this month. but he wants the drs input first, which I know will be the full injection treatment. so here's to being broke! Lol


----------



## penguin1

katestar53 said:


> Ladies can I join you please? I had a MC last week at 7 weeks :(( Am devastated but am really dertermined to get a BFP before AF arrives!
> 
> I only bled for about 5 days and reset my CBFM on the day I started bleeding so am on CD8... When should I start testing?
> 
> Kate x

 so sorry for you're loss Kate! Good for you to jump back on that horse! I'm no good with timing but the other girls will help you out!


----------



## penguin1

boodley said:


> Hello ladies! What a blast of chattiness to catch up on!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:. Ive found it great to have here to come to  where else would you get so many others going through similar things in one place? And having the ladies with their successful BFPs is sooooo encouraging.
> 
> Arabelle  thanks for doing the list! Cant wait to hear good news from your scan on Wednesday. When I was scanned at 8 weeks, they tried abdominal first, then swapped to transvaginal (which is usually the one they see stuff on at that stage, but I think they like to try least invasive first)  so go with a full bladder, but dont be surprised if they ask you to step out!
> 
> Hi Annie! Good to see you back. Hope youd a nice break over Christmas/New Year. Did you find time went slowly or quickly while you took your break? Heres hoping for a good 2014 for you.
> 
> GRGirl  WOO HOO!!! Look at that for a 10dpo line:happydance:! Congrats. What a great wedding present! I really hope this little one sticks for you. You must be so excited about the wedding  Id love to do mine all over again!
> 
> Jrepp  its looking good! Oooh, heres hoping!
> 
> Celine  Congratulations on your little girl! How wonderful, and lovely to know all is good in there.
> 
> Rachel  glad the jobs going well, and that youre having fun focussing on the wedding! I think its a good sign you dont know what cycle day you are!
> 
> Apple  keep up the good BD work! Hope you OV soon
> 
> Penguin  sorry it was BFN. Are you sure youre out? What are you thinking of doing differently  Im curious!
> 
> Sara  hopefully this is the start of a cycle for you! About time, youve waited long enough! Have you started your meds, or are you still watching the hormone levels? Hope youre keeping well anyway  I know Ive felt that I was cracking up waiting for my body to come right again. Are you going to use OPKs if you think something is happening, or are you letting things take their course?
> 
> Garfie  hoping its just a reluctant positive for you! How early did you get positives in the past?
> 
> All you pregnant ladies  I know it mightnt feel like it for you  but, for those of us still TTC  look how far along youre all coming! The weeks are building up!
> 
> Literati  hope alls been well since your scare last week. Saw some photos of Niagra frozen over there recently  hope youre not too badly affected by the cold weather!
> 
> Elizabean  glad youd a nice break. Hope its all good news this week  great to hear youre feeling lots of movement!
> 
> Anyone seen the new Johnsons ad? About all the things that a baby brings into the world  talk about feeling stabbed in the uterus!
> 
> AFM - just waiting for AF to finish. I'm wondering if I'll ovulate earlier this cycle because last was anovulatory - DH will be away from CD8-10, so I hope not too early! My due date was Feb 5th, so if all goes well this cycle, I'd be 13DPO that day - last year, I got my positive on my due date from my first little bean........it'd be too much of a coincidence, right?
> 
> Love to all :kiss:

 you are so thorough! I love it! well, talked hubby into gonal f injections again after this month. lots of money! but it's been almost a year since my surgery and the scar tissue will come back sooner than later I'm sure. and we are almost at that amount anyway each month that the current medication doesn't work. thanks for asking! 

would you try assisted conception?


----------



## slg76

Huge congratulations to GRGirl!!!! Fabulous news! 

Celine: A girl :pink: how exciting! I would love to have another girl but if we manage to have another baby hubby really wants a boy which is understandable. 

:hi: hi Kate. I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I am the lazy ovulator and am still waiting for a cycle 11 weeks after I miscarried. I was 9.5 weeks but the baby was only 6 weeks along when I miscarried. I will say that from what I have read 8 weeks is about the long end of normal to wait for a cycle after a mc. Unfortunately I'm a bit of a special circumstance. I would recommend using hpts until they show negative and then start watching for ovulation via EWCM and/or OPKs. Once Hpts are negative the OPKs will work fine. But, some people ovulate before their HCG even hits 0. Right around an HCG of 30 seems to be a common time to ovulate. 

I have talked to my doctor. She doesn't expect me to get a period anytime soon and she asked me to come back in February to recheck my hormone levels. I'm hoping to see some true EWCM soon! OPKs don't work for me because my FSH levels are so high that they are always positive. As of now my doctor doesn't want to give me any medications. She thinks that because my FSH levels are so high they medications won't work. So it looks like for now its natural or nothing. I'm doing acupuncture, herbs, yoga, and diet to try to bring my FSH levels down. As bleak as it looks, I still feel like I'm going to have another baby. My body has always had wacko hormones and I believe that my hormones were already off kilter when I got pregnant a couple months ago. If I did it once I can do it again :thumbup: Can you tell I'm an incredibly stubborn woman? :haha:


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp were using the pullout method at the moment so there's still a chance but then the next few months we'll be ntnping then from the end of March were ttc (that would put me in the second tri for our holiday so I wouldn't need a doctors note to fly!) I have travel insurance that covers cancellation so if I do get pregnant and for some reason can't fly because of it I'd still be super happy!

Sara I'm glad you're not taking the doctors word as gospel, we all know how clueless they can be and if you did it once you can do it again. I hope the alternative remedies help get you there quicker though.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ladies this thread is so busy it&#8217;s amazing! I haven&#8217;t been on for a few days so have a big update as I wanted to reply to lots of people. Sorry if I have missed anyone xx

Jrepp I love the way you described coming out of the miscarriage gates (a few pages back), that&#8217;s how I feel now! I just want it in the past now and to move forwards. I am sorry you have been feeling low, me too. It is so hard and I know it will be hard for me for months to come yet. How are you feeling now hun? Also I wondered, how early did you ov after your second mc? Where your hpt negative by then or do you not know?

Big congrats Grgirl. So pleased for you and hoping this is your sticky one. Being tired is bound to be baby digging in and the hormones doubling, your body is working over time just now, I couldn&#8217;t stay awake for the first 8-10 weeks both times I was preg. Keep positive and omg you are getting married next week!! I am so excited for you, enjoy every second! The day flies by so quickly and is such an amazing feeling. One of the happiest days of your life xx

Celine &#8211; a pink flavoured baby! Congratulations! I am glad the scan went well and hope you enjoyed seeing your little one. I am thinking about finding out the gender next time. Did you with your first 2? I didn&#8217;t with my DD and wasn&#8217;t planning to again but now I am thinking I will want to make my next pregnancy different and not compare so maybe I will find out (assuming I am lucky enough to have another).

Arabelle thanks for the list, I love it. So nice to refer to and see where we all are. Let&#8217;s hope this is going to be a lucky thread and keep the new year bfps coming! Good luck at your scan tomorrow, I am sure all will be fine. Enjoy seeing your bean! I will also have viability/early reassurance scans next time so interested to see how yours goes and what type of scan as I am not sure what you would expect to see early on. 

Welcome Kate, sorry for your losses. I am going straight for ttc before AF as well. I have heard you are more fertile after a MC and although I know I would be very lucky to catch straight away, I would still rather keep busy and try. I had my mc at 12 weeks only last week and am CD7 today. Lets keep each other company while we wait for ov! :hugs: What CD are you now? Any update?

Annie I hope you do get your Christmas baby! I was 10 weeks pregnant at Christmas this year so due to have a July baby which I lost sadly. But I knew a few people who had babies right around Christmas this year and it seemed so lovely and exciting to have a newborn at Christmas! Maybe it was a sign that I could have that too! Maybe we will be bump buiddies! Xx I hope that your results are ok when you get them and that you don&#8217;t have the blood disorder, but if you do at least you know what is wrong and can have treatment. 

Garfie, praying for a bfp for you soon, you deserve it :hugs: Any update this cycle? My hubby is ok with knowing where I am in the cycle and when to bd but I know a lot of couples don&#8217;t like that and find it takes away the excitement. 

Boodley I hope it isn&#8217;t too much of a coincidence, maybe it is meant to be! Hoping for that bfp xx

AFM - I have stopped bleeding now after my MC but my hpts are still positive so I can&#8217;t use opks yet. I am CD7. I am watching my cm, planning to start bding up again by the weekend and keep testing to hope they go negative soon. Just want the next few weeks to skip by quickly! Big hugs everyone :dust:


----------



## Anniebobs

Boodley having a break has been amazing, it's gone really quick actually. I think when you're trying time seems to stand still going from AF then waiting to ov then the tww, but not trying means there's no counting down the days! I can feel myself getting a bit antsy now though but that could be because my best friends baby shower is next week (we were supposed to be having a joint one) and my first mc due date is approaching.

Hi mrs w, I was also due in July with my 3rd mc but lost that one at 4 weeks. I think my hopes for a Christmas baby also comes from knowing a lot of people give birth last month (no close friends though) and it just seeming a bit magical. I hope we will be bump buddies too. I ovulated 3 weeks after my d&c (first mc, which was at 13 weeks) and fell pregnant right away (then had a mc at 5 weeks, but I don't think it's common to have back to back mcs even though it's seems that way in here) so hopefully you'll get pregnant quick too.


----------



## katestar53

Ladies, thanks for a lovely welcome :))) I think I have stumbled across the most loveliest and friendliest thread going! Its a relief to find other ladies going through exactly the same thing :hug:

Grgirl - Congrats on your upcoming wedding and BFP! How exciting for you :) When is your wedding? I got married last March and I wish I could do it all over again. I definately think updo's are best as it keeps your hair out of the way :) If you need me to uploads some pics from my day for hair/make-up inspration or if you need any advice just hola at me :)

Mrs W11 - So sorry for you loss hun, it sucks does'nt it :( Big hugs to you. Im currently on CD8 so would love to keep each other company :hug:. How do you monitor OV? I am going to nervously be using OPKs for the first time along side my Clearblue Fertility Monitor! Lets do this, lets get that little eggy xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Annie I'm really hoping not to loose another, I'm nervous incase my womb lining isn't ready or something but i feel I have to try. I didn't have d&c it was medicated mc so I don't know if there's any difference. I wasn't told not to ttc. I agree tho a Christmas baby seems so magical <3 

Kate ooh we are close in our cycle then! My
I usually use opks to track ov but because I've still got hcg in my system they are all positive. Have you done a hpt to see if its negative? I plan to watch for ewcm and try opks next week if my hpt has gone negative. Good luck Hun!! X


----------



## katestar53

Quick question for ladies that use OPKs, does it show you fertile period leading up to OV or just when you are going to OV in the next 36 hours? x


----------



## Jrepp

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ladies this thread is so busy its amazing! I havent been on for a few days so have a big update as I wanted to reply to lots of people. Sorry if I have missed anyone xx
> 
> Jrepp I love the way you described coming out of the miscarriage gates (a few pages back), thats how I feel now! I just want it in the past now and to move forwards. I am sorry you have been feeling low, me too. It is so hard and I know it will be hard for me for months to come yet. How are you feeling now hun? Also I wondered, how early did you ov after your second mc? Where your hpt negative by then or do you not know?
> 
> AFM - I have stopped bleeding now after my MC but my hpts are still positive so I cant use opks yet. I am CD7. I am watching my cm, planning to start bding up again by the weekend and keep testing to hope they go negative soon. Just want the next few weeks to skip by quickly! Big hugs everyone :dust:

After my first mc in July, I ovulated on cd 16. With my second mc, I ovulated cd 17 (usually cd 20). My hpts were negative before I ever even started bleeding. 

I'm doing alright. I was sad for a bit yesterday but I'm feeling better today. My temps are still up. And I'm still gassy, so things are looking up.


----------



## celine

So jrepp u set to test tomorrow? 

Kate i think when u get the first pos opk it shows you will ovukate in the next 12-48 hours...i think? Looks like u and mrW are cycle buddies this round! How often do you think u will check hpt?

Annie good luck :)


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies!

Sara - Your attitude is awesome and I reckon you're bang on the money - you got pregnant before, you can do it again.:thumbup: 

Mrs W - Glad to hear bleeding has stopped. Don't worry about the lining stuff - so many women i've known have gotten pregnant on the cycle right after and are carrying their rainbows! 

Kate - I never used mine for long but some ladies do find it gradually darkens in the lead up - mine was pretty random till absolute positive appeared. Seems like it really depends on the person - good luck! 

Jrepp - Excellent temps! :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

Kate - it usually just shows the lh surge (unless you get the cb digital advance or fertility monitor), so just the 12-48 hours leading up to o.

Celine - I'm out of tests kind of. I only bought 2 frer, and took them both already. I have a digi left from pregnancy #2, but I'm trying to save it until a little pink line says it's alright. My plan is to test tomorrow, but well see if hubby takes me to the store to pick up some more tests.

Thanks Linny - you are almost half way there!!!!


----------



## katestar53

Mrs W 11 said:


> Annie I'm really hoping not to loose another, I'm nervous incase my womb lining isn't ready or something but i feel I have to try. I didn't have d&c it was medicated mc so I don't know if there's any difference. I wasn't told not to ttc. I agree tho a Christmas baby seems so magical <3
> 
> Kate ooh we are close in our cycle then! My
> I usually use opks to track ov but because I've still got hcg in my system they are all positive. Have you done a hpt to see if its negative? I plan to watch for ewcm and try opks next week if my hpt has gone negative. Good luck Hun!! X

I have'nt done a HPT as I am getting my bloods drawn by the EPU every few days. My last test was Friday and my HCG level ws 427. I am going for another one tomorrow so finger crossed its dropped quite a bit. With my last MC in 2011 I OV on cd14, so heres hoping that will hapen again!


----------



## Jrepp

I have been doing the exact opposite of symptom spot this month, and I think it's time to start symptom spotting. I just spent the last three hours convincing myself not to throw up and I have so much pressure in my uterus it feels like someone blew a balloon up inside of me. It could be taking my prenatal on an empty stomach.....and AF on the way (realistically) but either way, I feel like shit right now.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kate do you usually ov around cd14 or was that early for you? I have a longer cycle, usually ov around cd21 so I've got a bit of a longer wait than you. Do your epu do that as standard? I don't even have a follow up with mine. 

Jrepp only us ttc ladies would feel positive about feeling shit! I hope it's a bean settling in and not af making you feel that way. I'm terrible for symptom spotting, as soon as I've oved I analyse everything hehe! Helps me pass the time.


----------



## GRGirl

Hey ladies! Just a quick stop in before I run errands. I got a super dark + this morning that almost matches the control line! I'm 11dpo so that's crazy but I'll take it. Hoping it means this is my sticky rainbow baby but guess I'll find out tomorrow when they do betas again. So hoping it's my turn but I'm staying upbeat. I know the odds the RE told me and that helps me a bit (I think it's still something like 70-72% odds that everything will be ok?)


----------



## katestar53

Mrs W11 - Before my MC I use to OV cd11/12 but with my other MC it took a good few months to go back to normal. I asked the lady today why I had to have follow up bloods & she said I will be discharged from them once my blood is below 10 as she has seen ladies have eptopic pregnancies with hcg levels as low as 15! I can't make my blood test tomorrow now & the next appointment they have is Sat :( Should I buy a Tesco cheapy pregnancy test to see if it's still showing positive? Xxx


----------



## apple_20

Jrepp I've got a good feeling this is your month!

So far this month bd cd 11;13;14 (positive opk). Now its negative missed last night but one more for luck tonight. 
Also the cramps I had were cd14 and a little on 15 so my guess is I have ovulated now. Without temps who knows.

Should I say I'm 1dpo? Ooo


----------



## slg76

Jessica, I'm so glad to hear you are feeling like shit today! :rofl:


----------



## garfie

So ladies if I put in my missing temps (over Christmas late nights etc) FF has changed me to 10DPO (so not late yet) and it looks like I have been testing since.........:haha:

I'm going to go with this - as I hate to see gaps in my charts:happydance:

So in theory she should come tomorrow or I should get a BFP:winkwink:

JR - Glad you feel like shit too - maybe you are coming down with baby fever:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## apple_20

Oo good garfie still in with a great shot. :)


----------



## Jrepp

Alright here we go! Symptom spotting with realistic possibilities besides pregnancy....am I crazy?

1. Increased temps - neither ff or of have given me secondary crosshairs indicating a triphasic chart, although it really looks that way to me. In a typical cycle I am only biphasic. Of course, with so many positive opk's, I could have just ovulated and it's showing post o temps. 

2. Opk's - I've never had 16 days of positive opk's before (and hope it never happens again). I have heard of positive opk's in pregnancy, but usually not until after the hpt turns positive.

3. Dull cramps/pressure - could be gearing up for AF to arrive or it could be a baby settling in for the long haul.

4. Nausea and random vomiting - I have gotten very very sick with my other two pregnancies and we all know how they turned out. I randomly threw up on Saturday and choked back a vomit on Sunday. Today I have felt nauseous all day. It could be a sensitivity to hcg or it could be changing hormones getting ready for AF.

5. Breast tenderness - my tits have become quite tender today! I noticed it while reaching up to write something on the dry erase board. My nipples are also quite sensitive. Again.....pregnancy or AF.

6. Gas - I have been farting non-stop for 2 days now. I feel like a trucker! It could be pregnancy or it could be something I ate recently

7. Weird dreams - I normally have dreams that are outside the box, but some are way out there. Today I had a dream that someone left their newborn baby in my bedroom and I took care of it. (I also robbed a bank lol)

8. Thirsty - I normally don't drink much, but I have been extremely thirsty for a few days now. It could be the dryness in the air making me feel thirstier than normal or pregnancy.

What do you guys think? Am I correct in thinking it's something other than pregnancy or are those some really good signs of a hopeful rainbow?


----------



## arabelle

GR- woot!!!! So exciting! Are you repeating beta tomorrow?

Jessica- if you're not pregnant, your mind and body have teamed up to play some very cruel games. Are you testing tomorrow?

Kate and Mrs W- I ovulated 14 days after my first mc (but wasn't far so hcg didn't have far to fall), got pregnant again and miscarried again. The second time I ovulated in a more typical time frame for my cycles on cd 20. We took a cycle off after the second one and I had an extremely heavy period with lots of huge tissue clots. I think if you're ready to carry on with trying there are certainly lots of people who are successful right away. I completely understand not wanting to wait. That said, my only suggestion to you both is to take the time before you ov and really let yourself grieve the loss. I think getting pregnant again immediately allowed me to skip dealing with some of my emotions and it all caught up to me when it happened again. As much as I didn't want to take a month off, it was definitely the right decision for us after the second loss. I felt much calmer and less stressed.

As far as when you'll ovulate, I hate to say, it's a total crap shoot. Everyone seems to have very different opk test results. Mine were darkish for a week before I'd get a clearly positive and then I'd often have several days of positive opks. This is where temping is handy because it can show when ov actually happens. I only used opks once a day later in the afternoon, unless it was borderline positive in which case I'd test again in the evening...this was probably unnecessary as surge would likely have been caught the next day.


----------



## Elizabean

Let me first say I cant even find the last time I replied, so please forgive me if I double up or miss out on anything!

Welcome Kate, I'm sorry you had to find this little gang but I hope we can help. There are some real OPK and chart experts here (me not included), and there is usually an answer to every question.

Congratulations to GRgirl on that beautiful line! And so close to your wedding too, how lovely! 

And Celine, another girl on the way, I'm so happy for you!

Munchkin have you started telling people?

Boodley I don't think we have the same ad over here, but I remember when TTC after MC there was a nappy ad which made me cry every time. I'd have to leave the room or change the channel. 

Jess, 1 and 2 I have no idea about, but 3-8 sound so promising, being super gassy and thirsty were 2 of my earliest symptoms. I'm hanging out waiting for you to test again!

Apple, goodluck in the TWW, we are here to support you in being as obsessive as you like!

Garfie, that's all very promising, I hope the witch stays away this time. 

Not much happening with me, went to ob yesterday and all looking well. Didn't get a scan though which we always have done in the past :nope: did hear baby on the doppler though which was nice. 20 week scan is happening on Monday so I'll have some pics then. 

Finally went to the gym last night- first time since sickness hit me at 6 weeks, feeling pretty good but tired today. Tiredness could be from returning to work after three and a half weeks off though... ugh.


----------



## Literati_Love

Glad to hear you're doing well, Elizabean. I am looking forward to hearing about your scan. 

Jrepp- your body tends to be quite cruel with you in giving you lots of pregnancy symptoms every month, but I agree your chart looks triphasic and your symptoms sound extra promising this month. Good luck!


----------



## Jrepp

arabelle said:


> GR- woot!!!! So exciting! Are you repeating beta tomorrow?
> 
> Jessica- if you're not pregnant, your mind and body have teamed up to play some very cruel games. Are you testing tomorrow?.

I am going to test tomorrow. I spoke with hubby while I was at lunch and told him how I was feeling and he actually suggested getting more tests. Its a rare occasion when he is the one trying to convince me that I need to test. We picked up 2 FRER and a Kroger brand test.



Elizabean said:


> Let me first say I cant even find the last time I replied, so please forgive me if I double up or miss out on anything!
> 
> Boodley I don't think we have the same ad over here, but I remember when TTC after MC there was a nappy ad which made me cry every time. I'd have to leave the room or change the channel.
> 
> Jess, 1 and 2 I have no idea about, but 3-8 sound so promising, being super gassy and thirsty were 2 of my earliest symptoms. I'm hanging out waiting for you to test again!
> 
> Not much happening with me, went to ob yesterday and all looking well. Didn't get a scan though which we always have done in the past :nope: did hear baby on the doppler though which was nice. 20 week scan is happening on Monday so I'll have some pics then.
> 
> Finally went to the gym last night- first time since sickness hit me at 6 weeks, feeling pretty good but tired today. Tiredness could be from returning to work after three and a half weeks off though... ugh.

I took the Kroger brand test when we got home (thinking it would be pretty sensitive). It was negative. Looked up the levels online and it doesn't test below 50! What a waste. Got the frer ready for tomorrow morning though.

At least you heard the heartbeat! That would be the most reassuring to me, barring an ultrasound. You only have to wait 6 days to see your little bundle of joy. Are you hoping for a boy or a girl?



Literati_Love said:


> Glad to hear you're doing well, Elizabean. I am looking forward to hearing about your scan.
> 
> Jrepp- your body tends to be quite cruel with you in giving you lots of pregnancy symptoms every month, but I agree your chart looks triphasic and your symptoms sound extra promising this month. Good luck!

That is precisely why I am trying not to symptom spot anymore. It is really difficult, but in the end I feel like I will be less disappointed if AF starts as I haven't really been thinking that every little thing is pregnancy. I am apparently very sensitive to the shifts in hormones, so it all could be that. But at the end of the day, only time will tell what is going to happen. If I'm not successful in a pregnancy this month, there is always next month and I have my RE appointment scheduled for Feb 19th if all else fails.


----------



## Kittycat155

PREGNANT!!! 10DPO and sore boobs woke me up. Got a faint line on 4 hour hold. 6 months ago I was up delivering my lil one and now I was up finding out this GREAT news. Told husband I thought I was pregnant.


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - All those sound really promising to me, fingers crossed for a pos frer this morning! x

Elizabean - Well done on getting down to the gym! I bet that'll pay dividends when it comes to labour- I keep getting told that - e.g. excercise makes it so much easier in the 3rd tri etc. Great to see you're near the 20 week - did you say you'll be finding out the gender? Can't recall. x

Kittycat - Woop woop! :dance: :headspin: Awesome! 10dpo is a great early result. Will you get betas or wait and see? x

Grgirl - hope the betas go well! Bet they will x

If any of you fancies a laugh/grotesque morning of fascination, check this book out https://www.amazon.com/Natural-Harvest-collection-semen-based-recipes/dp/1481227041

And no I did not go searching for it :haha: someone posted it on FB....honest guv.x


----------



## Kittycat155

Lol at the book I so want to get it as a gag gift for brother as he got me 101 uses for a dead cat years ago. 

Wait till I am further to do anything. In my area they are big for pushing you to induce if your "late" so last thing I need then would be record showing how far I truly am. Wow thinking things out here or what?

Ok I am lost of what to do with myself as to excited to sleep. Do not want to tell husband for a few days when I can get a DARK test. See how long that lasts.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kitty congratulations! 

Jrepp your symptoms all sound great! I got a faint line on an opk before I got a pos pregnancy test and even now my opks are much darker than hpt with the hcg in my system so is say if you've got a line on opk now and you're sure your not icing or trying to ov then you must be preg! I hope so xx

Thanks for the advice arabelle! Ill see how this cycle goes but at the moment a break would make me feel worse. I just want to focus on something so ttc again is helping me. It's interesting to know you oved early after your first mc. 

Afm - still getting pos lines so still hcg in system. Cd9 today. Cervix low and hard so unlikely oving any time soon but I normally ov around cd21 anyway so even if it weren't late I've ages yet! 

Trying to treat myself to help pass the time! I'm also making the most of feeling well. I was so tired during first tri the last few months that I want to get loads done before I hopefully go through it again. Fingers crossed. Our house is up for sale so needs a good deep clean! So I'm making a list of chores to work through while I'm feeling motivated! Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oving not icing. Pretty sure icing a cake won't result in a pos opk x


----------



## Munchkin30

Kitty amazing news. So so happy for you. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: post some test pics ASAP xxx


----------



## Jrepp

Well....... Took the frer this morning and I may have seen the very faintest of faint lines if I held it the right way, I'm thinking it was negative. Then I started thinking, I had some "mid cycle" spotting around the 28th. If that was a VeRY light period, then I could have only just ovulated and be 6dpo instead of 12 dpo. If that's the case, I have no shot at it since hubby and I only dtd 1 time and that was cd 27 (or 2 days after possible new o). 

I am so frustrated with all of this right now. Every single symptom could be pregnancy or just shifting hormones. It could be early still, or it could not even happen this month. Everyone around me seems so positive I'm pregnant, but I don't even know how I feel about it myself. I don't understand why it is so difficult for me to 1) get pregnant despite excellent timing and 2) stay pregnant once I get there! I just want to cry!


----------



## GRGirl

Yayyyyyyy Kitty!!! You and I are pregnancy buddies!!!

Have my betas again today. FX they've more than doubled. My test this morning was the darkest I've ever gotten of any of my pregnancies, even with DS! It was so much darker than the control line!!! Please let this be my sticky one!!

I'll stop back in later to update on my betas. I'm 12dpo today.


----------



## Linnypops

GRGirl - Awesome! x


----------



## Kittycat155

GRGirl- Sweet:) You in the USA? Can't wait to see your update!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh jrepp :hugs: it's all of the waiting and the emotions that come with ttc building up. I completely understand how you feel. 

If you can, keep positive, loads of ladies end up being pregnant on the one cycle they are absolutely sure that they are out. Until af turns up you are not out and given that you think you might have had a faint line this morning I still think it looks good. 

If you are out we can be cycle buddies and keep each other company on your next cycle. I have a 34 day cycle so won't ov for at least another 2 weeks probably!! Xx


----------



## Linnypops

jrepp - :hugs: you never know the frer might develop into a healthy line...hopefully so....or else in a few days you should have a better idea of what the temps are doing and whether the cover line is higher in fact? Either way, I hope you get some kind of definitive answer.....waiting sucks. x


----------



## slg76

congratulations Kitty!!!!!

Jessica: :hugs: hang in there. It's too early to know. TTC is so emotional and draining. We all have been there and done our share of crying I'm sure.


----------



## apple_20

Congrats on the bfp kitty.

Jrepp- a very faint line? That could become a bfp. I hope it is your temps are amazing and symptoms..

I think.I'm 2dpo so too early for me to symptom spot lol.


----------



## GRGirl

Kittycat155 said:


> GRGirl- Sweet:) You in the USA? Can't wait to see your update!

I'm in The US, in Michigan :)

Results came back- my numbers quadrupled!!! 44 @ 10dpo, 185 @ 12dpo. Doubling time 22.7 hours :D

So next hurdle is a clear ultrasound on 2/3/14 when I'll be about 6.5 weeks :) hopefully that's ok. Just gotta get through the next 19 days until I get the scan!!! Yay! I'm SO relieved!!


----------



## apple_20

Great numbers :)


----------



## Linnypops

GrGirl - Awesome numbers! high five x


----------



## Munchkin30

That's brilliant. You're already past the most dangerous bit of your pregnancy xx


----------



## Kittycat155

Great news!!! So exciting to see a huge jump.


----------



## Literati_Love

Kitty - Congratulations!!!! That's so exciting! When's your due date?

Linny - That is both hilarious and disgusting!!! I don't know how anyone found that! :haha:

Mrs W - I am glad you are treating yourself...you deserve it! I hope you get a negative soon. 

Jrepp - The faintest of lines is very promising! Try not to lose hope. I am sorry you're feeling discouraged. :hugs:

GRGirl - Those are GREAT levels!!! My betas were only 185 at 15DPO and my baby is still kicking. I know none of us can "know" for sure, but I have an extremely good feeling about this pregnancy for you! I'm glad you can get an early scan.


----------



## Jrepp

apple_20 said:


> Congrats on the bfp kitty.
> 
> Jrepp- a very faint line? That could become a bfp. I hope it is your temps are amazing and symptoms..
> 
> I think.I'm 2dpo so too early for me to symptom spot lol.

I don't even know it was there. I had to tilt the test around and squint hard to even see it. It very possibly was just the line where color would be. Who knows!?!?



GRGirl said:


> Kittycat155 said:
> 
> 
> GRGirl- Sweet:) You in the USA? Can't wait to see your update!
> 
> I'm in The US, in Michigan :)
> 
> Results came back- my numbers quadrupled!!! 44 @ 10dpo, 185 @ 12dpo. Doubling time 22.7 hours :D
> 
> So next hurdle is a clear ultrasound on 2/3/14 when I'll be about 6.5 weeks :) hopefully that's ok. Just gotta get through the next 19 days until I get the scan!!! Yay! I'm SO relieved!!Click to expand...

Your levels are great!



Literati_Love said:


> Kitty - Congratulations!!!! That's so exciting! When's your due date?
> 
> Linny - That is both hilarious and disgusting!!! I don't know how anyone found that! :haha:
> 
> Mrs W - I am glad you are treating yourself...you deserve it! I hope you get a negative soon.
> 
> Jrepp - The faintest of lines is very promising! Try not to lose hope. I am sorry you're feeling discouraged. :hugs:
> 
> GRGirl - Those are GREAT levels!!! My betas were only 185 at 15DPO and my baby is still kicking. I know none of us can "know" for sure, but I have an extremely good feeling about this pregnancy for you! I'm glad you can get an early scan.

I don't know what to think.....hormones are going crazy. Last night I started to cry when hubby woke me up while we were watching a movie. It was rediculous! I feel like AF is around the corner, although I am still a bit nauseous.


----------



## Kittycat155

I took a FRER(we have a love hate as I get indents all the time and split second they look like BFP. I was able to take 2 pics off camera on phone but realized it never had cord. The Navigator has one I will look for. The First Signals are HARD to read but this FRER was pretty easy. Going to grab a digi week one to show husband. I never got to use it and was so jealous of you girls in UK. It came out few months ago I think. 

Had a few cans of beer other day and stopped when I had a good feeling. Now to unload my 9 bottles of Diet Pepsi. WATER WATER WATER!!! 

I am due September 28 based on O date:)


----------



## celine

Kittycat congrats! 

Jrepp i hopemyou get an answer soon..im hoping a positive one but i do beleive a squinter is a good sign!

Mrw good on you to keep busy, i was a 35 day average cycle kind of gal myself and it sucked! I hated being on ttc where i felt i had 3 cycles in the time some girls had 4-5! Definatly treat yourself x

Afm i need to vent and im really a bit gutted tonight, had a crap bad fall last night. Long story but hubby left a drawer open and in the dark i tripped over and fell but it impacted my knees most. Im ok but was quite shaken.

So today we told my mom the news, she sounded happy and then said she was planning on visiting in the summer but now not anymore with the baby coming, so i said are you sure cos i dont mind, i def dont want mil here. My mom said no but i could send her the other kids if i wanted (they would of just turned 5& 3) erm..no! 
So that pissed me off!
Then hubby quickly called his mom which also made me mad cos we usually skype her saturday, anyway he said she may be jealous? So the first tgree things she asks on getting the news 1. Was it an accident, 2. How far preg are we and 3. Did my mom know first?

Really? Wtf! Ironically mil (who came for dd birth) cared more about cleaning the house than my well being or the kids, she never changed one diaper and i was cooking for the entire famiky from the time dd was three days old! She prob will want to come but i will refuse. Id like my mom though but she doesnt want to :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh so sorry celine that's rubbish. Just not helpful! It sounds like you might be better off without them anyway, although that sounds harsh. Do u have close friends or a sitter to help with the children whilst you're in? Can u get a cleaner for a few weeks to help out? I understand it must feel rubbish though :( 
When I told my gran the first thing she said was 'so will you do it properly this time??' She knew about the miscarriage. Although she's 90 so I'll let her off! I also told my boss at work and she said 'was it expected?' Bearing in mind it was her I spoke to when I phoned in sick for my miscarriage less than 6 months ago!! 

Not as bad as what you've had to face though celine so I'm sorry xx :hugs:


----------



## celine

Lol munchkin when mil asked if it was planned (wtf she knew i had one mc also 6m ago) hubby almst said well she has been oregnant going on 38 weeks now!

Sorry this is the ttcal thread, so ladies what h out, crappy mean stupid comments come after mc and apparently after pal too!


----------



## Munchkin30

Good on your hubbie. He sounds brilliant xx


----------



## Jrepp

Celine - I'm sorry your mom isn't coming out and mil is being a pain in the rear. She'll get her come up ins! Let it roll off your shoulders and just be happy with the baby you have growing inside. 

I've been doing a lot of thinking about this whole ttc thing, and if this cycle was unsuccessful I'm going to talk to hubby about taking a break from opk's and just temp/check cm and position. I'm sure I've collected enough data for the re by now, so one more cycle isn't going to say much more. I'm thinking about trying preseed as well and then dtd every other day from the day I stop bleeding through cd 10 and then every day from cd10 to cd 20 or ovulation confirmed with temps and then go back to every other day. For a week or so. I'm thinking of putting hubby on a multi vitamin in the mean time.


----------



## arabelle

Just got back from my scan...it was great! Saw a little heart beating away! I'm measuring ahead by a day (8+3), but I know dating is more accurate in a few weeks. Either way, it was amazing! I know it's still early, but it was such a relief to see that little heart beating!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay Arabelle. Great news. If you see a hb and baby's measuring right at 8 weeks it's amazing and there's no reason not to get excited now :) xxx


----------



## GRGirl

Yayyyyyy Arabelle!!!! So happy for you!!!! That's such a good sign!


----------



## boodley

Jrepp  uugh, sorry its messing with your head so much. Looking at your CM & cervix Id say you have the right ovulation day alright. Hopefully its just a reluctant positive. I know I got negatives at 12dpo and positives at 14..

Literati  delighted to hear things have settled with no more spotting. Bundling up sounds like a good idea! I way prefer winter clothes to summer stuff anyway, do you? Scarves, gloves, hats, really warm coats  I just love being toasty warm! Thanks re. the BFP. Im trying not to get my hopes up, else Ill be grieving and disappointed on the same day. Well, I know Ill be disappointed if its not a BFP anyway.but trying to do damage control! 

Penguin  glad you have a plan you have confidence in. What a lot of money!!! When will you be able to start? Id say those injections are lots of fun, not! Funny, youre the second person to ask me if I thought about assisted conception this past few weeks. To be honest, I fundamentally dont think we have difficulty conceiving  but my bodys really stubborn and awkward and wont be rushed after I miscarry. The last MC took soooooo long to complete, then the retained tissue meant another three cycles were gone, I didnt really expect to conceive first cycle after repeat d&c and then I had that anovulatory one in December (which is not usual for me)  so the second d&c cycle is the only non-wonky one Ive had (and thats saying something!). Im hoping things are more settled this month, and Im going to count this in my head as our first month TTC again since the MC. Well see! Im open to anything, but I think our problems are more after conception, unfortunately. Whether weve had really bad luck or whether theres something more sinister going on  well have to wait and see. I really hope number 3 is it though  I honestly dont know how Id get through all of it again  my body just doesnt want to let them go! 

Sara  Im a real believer in trusting your instinct  so if youre confident youll have another baby, I think thats some really strong positive evidence! I hope your levels right themselves quickly for you. 

MrsW  hope your hpts show negative quickly so you can get ready for the next egg! 

Eliza - Hey! Glad you're feeling well and energised. Almost half way! Congrats. 

Annie  delighted to hear that! Its nice to give your brain a rest! Not the same thing, but I stopped temping for the first half of December  so nice not to have to wake up and think about TTC first thing! When was your due date, if you dont mind me asking  wed have been quite close, it seems. 

Kate  my OPKs stay really faint up until the surge, when they get really dark  so I dont get a gradual lead up, if that makes sense  just an indication the day before that theyre almost positive, then a positive, then negative. They say theyre not meant to be viewed quantitatively  and your levels can vary at different times of the day (usually low in am, higher around lunch)  so you should take them about the same time each day. Your EWCM would be a better indicator of approaching OV. I usually start the OPKs when I see EWCM. 

Apple  good BD rota there! Id say youve OVd  good luck!!! 

Garfie  I just see your chart has moved on to a new cycle  sorry missus. 

Arabelle  were you in today???? AARGH  just saw your update  CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Brilliant news. Im so delighted for you! What an amazing thing to see. You must be so relieved. 

Kitty  CONGRATS!! :happydance: Great news, and lovely to see another BFP on here. 

GRGirl  your news just gets better and better. Talk about a happy way to kick off wedding celebrations! Hmmm  are there twins in your family?? :winkwink:

Celine  uugh, firstly that sounds like a horrible fall  hope your knees are OK. As for your mum  I wonder if she thinks shes doing the right thing by not coming  maybe she thinks shell be in the way and youd like your space (particularly after MIL last time). Could you ask her more directly, tell her youd appreciate/need her help. MIL  well, not sure Ive enough space here.. Sending you love :hugs:

AFM  tick, tock  waiting to get jiggy!! OH away til Sunday, so hoping not to see EWCM before then.:coffee:

Just went back to gym after my time off  HA! Gonna be sore tomorrow. Heading up for a warm soak in the bath now before bed. 

Anyone have any good book recommendations? Other than recipes with semen, Linny! :spermy:

Goodness me but we're a busy thread these days! Sorry for loooooong post.


----------



## Kittycat155

Got a clearblue weeks test. They are new and I wanted to use one so bad. Got pregnant 1-2. Last had sex January 4th and think O 5th. Also OPK is getting DARK. I would say if I was waiting to O it would be + within day. 

Got gifts for husband from baby. He does not know yet. My cable man knows though...lmao

For months this site has been SLOW and it is pretty sad as it takes long time to reply and navigate.

I got a box of 2 FRER and a 3 pack of Clearblue weeks. PEE PEE PEE.


----------



## Jrepp

arabelle said:


> Just got back from my scan...it was great! Saw a little heart beating away! I'm measuring ahead by a day (8+3), but I know dating is more accurate in a few weeks. Either way, it was amazing! I know it's still early, but it was such a relief to see that little heart beating!

That is so exciting! Have you told anyone yet or are you still waiting?



boodley said:


> Jrepp  uugh, sorry its messing with your head so much. Looking at your CM & cervix Id say you have the right ovulation day alright. Hopefully its just a reluctant positive. I know I got negatives at 12dpo and positives at 14..
> 
> AFM  tick, tock  waiting to get jiggy!! OH away til Sunday, so hoping not to see EWCM before then.:coffee:
> 
> Just went back to gym after my time off  HA! Gonna be sore tomorrow. Heading up for a warm soak in the bath now before bed.
> 
> Anyone have any good book recommendations? Other than recipes with semen, Linny! :spermy:
> 
> Goodness me but we're a busy thread these days! Sorry for loooooong post.

I just checked the hpt from this morning and it is negative. With my first pregnancy I got a positive on 9dpo and with my second 10 dpo. AF should be here either tomorrow or Friday, so if she hasn't shown by Saturday I'll retest (that would put me at 15 dpo (or 9dpo if I just ovulated). I guess I'll know more in a day or two.

Do you like mysteries? I got into a series by Sue Grafton that uses the alphabet for its titles. I just read u is for undertow, and q is for quarry. I'm now on r is for ricochet. 


In other news: I tried to move my re appointment up again only to find out that they miss scheduled me and I was with a gastroenterologist on the 19th. They are going to see what they can do about getting me in because the next available appointment isn't until the end of March! I am not a happy camper. I did speak to hubby and he agreed with my new plan sort of. He's fine with no more opk's and just temping with the bd party every other day leading up to my fertile window and then daily sex until a temp rise ........ but he didn't know how he would like the preseed. He said he was worried that we wouldn't like it or I would have an allergic reaction to it (and "a vagina is not a good place for the hives") have any of you tried it? Do you ladies have any other advice?


----------



## boodley

Jrepp - I've used it. It's just a very watery lubricant, really. If you're producing ewcm, you may not need it coz that's the most fertile environment for sperm, but it doesn't do harm, to my knowledge. You can either insert some up there with a little thingy that comes in the box (also handy for cytotec, coincidentally! ) - if so, use less than they recommend coz it's so watery it just runs back out & makes a mess - or use it as a general lubricant. 

Thanks for the recommendation! I like all sorts of books - always on the lookout for a new suggestion. I'm in a bookclub here, which is great for exposing you to things you generally wouldn't pick yourself. I'll have a look for those in my library!

And how annoying about your appointment! Good job you checked! Imagine if you'd just shown up on the day - the fury! Hopefully they fit you in - they should, it's their mistake - grrrrr!


----------



## Jrepp

The divergent series is also really good. I read it before it became the cool thing to read and before they decided to turn it into a movie. It's similar to hunger games, but different.


----------



## slg76

jessica,
Ug. Sorry about your appointment mixup but so glad you caught it before you actually went. 

I have used preseed. It is a watery lubricant. I usually just put some on up in there before we BD so I don't have to interrupt the action :winkwink: Some lubricants do bother me and irritate my skin but this one doesn't. I ONLY use this and astroglide.


----------



## penguin1

kitty- yay for bfp!
arabelle- awesome you got to hear a hb!
jrepp- so sorry for the negatives! is frustrating especially when your body is giving mixed signals!
Celine- oh no! take some Tylenol and get some ice for the knees. maybe let your mom know how important her presence is to you?
boodley- maybe after stopping temping it will reduce your stress enough for a proper pregnancy!
grgirl- yay for doubling numbers! so excited for you!

afm- still waiting for af. took a first signal test today (cheapo) still neg. spoke to dr last night and he is recommending the injections again! yay! we will start after this next cycle so hopefully Feb will be our month.


----------



## celine

Girls you are sweet but my mom isnt worried about my space, she just moved out in oct after living here (free) for over five years. She had her own room, tv, we still oaying her med bills etc. She feels she needs a holiday after "helping me raise kids and clean the house" ive always said i would do all those things she didnt have to, obviously my kids come first and by the time they were fed/dressed etc she would have started laundry or cleaning...its not my fault?
So i think she feels she would rather rest than be here which i think is mean, ill tell her on skype next time then, id prefer her to be here to help but if thats not something she wants to do then so be it. She is now waiting for an apartment and i think is fed up living with ither ppl, she wants her own. She went theu a bad divorce when me and brother were 7& 11 and felt she never got her life back, she iften says she never dated etc bcos i was such a problem child (yes she tells me this) so tbh i dont need to feel like shit so im better off alone with three kids.
When she sorts out her medical aid though snd we dont have to oay it anymore im hoping hubby will let me use the miney on a cleaner fx!

Ok sorry for that rant x


----------



## boodley

Sorry celine - I was getting your mum & MIL mixed up as to who stayed previously.


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - do you have postnatal doulas over there? We do here, i've no idea how much they charge tbh or whether it'd be worth it, but they do everything - cleaning, helping with toddlers, looking after newborns so mother can rest etc etc.


----------



## arabelle

Celine - MIL/mother drama is the worst. You still have lots of time to sort it out, hopefully she realizes how you're feeling and wants to help out :hugs:

Gr- Amazing numbers! How are you feeling? Hope those reassuring betas help you to feel more relaxed.

Boodley - hope your body cooperates and holds off until the weekend/early next week so you can fit in lots of bd!

Penguin - glad to hear that your dr is suggesting injections again. Hopefully this is the little boost you need!

Jessica- Sorry you're feeling down. Ttc is really tough when you don't get pregnant, let alone deal with losses. I think your plans to try to remove some of the stress sound great. Last cycle, I didn't bother with temping until I was near ovulation, just to confirm it, and then I stopped temping again after it rose. It's hard not to constantly think about ttc when you start every day with a reminder! It seems like your cycle is probably predictable enough to get away with this as well, definitely helped me to relax a bit more.


----------



## celine

Linnypops luckily in holland they have maturnity nurses, its part of the hewlth insurance and i had it with both kiddos, when i give birth i call the number they give me and i get 49 hours over 8 days of maturnity care :)


----------



## Munchkin30

That's amazing celine! Holland really is a very sensible country.


----------



## celine

I have definatly started feeling wee movements <3 this has made my day! Hubby has man (lets not go down that road) and been a grump for days..

Sorry taking over th ttc thread again, jrepp any news..hooing not for af but a bfp...fx!


----------



## Jrepp

Celine - don't be sorry! We are a little community. No news yet. Temp dropped a little bit this morning, but still really high. AF would be here sometime from today through Saturday, so if I don't start by Saturday, I'll retest then (unless my temps take a major dive). I've been researching various ways to boost fertility naturally, as I don't want to alter my body until I've gone to the re.....whenever that is. Hubby and I dtd this morning before work and there was a bit of blood afterwards. I think I had a minor tear :( It's alright though cause it was fun.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kittycat155

Sick as could be to stomach:):):) I did fertilaid as I remembered to take them this month. Odd that I got + first month trying that. I took them here and there in December. supposed to take 3 a day I was taking 2 a day


----------



## Jrepp

ALRIGHT!! I finally got all this fertility stuff sorted out. I am going on the presumption that I am definitely not pregnant this cycle, and moving on to the next one. I got a call from the clinic and they scheduled me for preliminary testing with a resident. My pelvic pain doctor heard about the mix up and actually had her nurse practitioner call me. She had an opening on Wednesday next week and wanted to combine my pelvic pain injections and the preliminary testing in one appointment instead of going to see a student for the initial testing! SO EXCITED! So on January 22nd I will be going in for the blood work, internal exam and possibly an ultrasound (hsg or regular is still up for debate), with my follow up with the RE on March 10th. If I start my period on time, I will be on CD 4.


----------



## Kittycat155

Awesome Jrepp! Hope good comes out of it.


----------



## GRGirl

Aw Jessica, so awesome you can get it all sorted even sooner! It felt so good when I went in bc I was just excited to be starting the whole process.


----------



## Jrepp

I did some additional stress release and put out a Facebook status basically laying it out on the line. I just told people I appreciate the concern, but after losses in August and October we were working with a fertility doctor to figure out why I keep miscarrying. I feel like it is such a common thing, but no one ever talks about it so when it happens to you it feels like a dirty little secret. I feel better about people knowing and hopefully it will make someone feel a bit better about themselves.

I also had a heart to heart with my sister (whose gender scan is the 31st) and apologized to her for not speaking to her for two weeks. We cleared the air a bit and I feel a lot better. Now if my period would start it would be great-ish. (I would be so embarrassed about throwing such a stink over a fertility appointment to show up pregnant lol)


----------



## celine

Jrepp thats good news about wednesday! Its so nice to know you finally going somewhere. And good on you for fbing that, its true its something no one talks about and thats why i need to mention my losses with this pregnancy announcement, because mc does happen and it hurts. Like hell. I will announce in 2,5 weeks...and it will say Celine has been pregnant for 40 weeks but etc etc.
I am so happy of course to be pal but it been a rough few weeks :(


----------



## garfie

Still stalking Ladies:happydance:

Not got a lot to say really - she got me a few days ago:cry:

Today my baby is 13 years old - a teenager - wow where did that time go:wacko:

Good luck to all waiting to test and for those that have appointments coming up:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - That's great! As munchkin said Holland really seems to have it's act together in terms of child and mother care. Still, I understand why you'd want your mum there too. Hopefully she'll come round. x

Jrepp - Glad to hear you're getting the ball rolling on things! That's a quick turnaround, but you've waited long enough for your rainbow! X

Penguin - Glad to hear you're going ahead with treatment next month. Fingers crossed for you love!

Afm - RE: the discussion about natural fertility, before i got bfp I had a ton of natural fertility stuff I ordered and was waiting to try. Fertil aid for women and men, maca root powder, Black cohosh. All unopened and loads of info on how/when to use them/stats etc. If anyone wants them - i'm more than happy to post them out. Just drop me a pm x


----------



## BebVern

Sorry for being MIA the past few days, been very busy in and out of hospital for blood tests and so on.

Seems I've missed a lot! 

Jrepp - that, I've found, is a healthy attitude to have. I am not back of Facebook after a temporary break, and find it much easier to just tell people what has been wrong with me the past couple of weeks. Miscarriage definitely needs to be talked about more, especially in schools and during sex education.

Good luck to everyone still playing the waiting game. It's agonising.

I have started spotting today! YAY! Hopefully this is the beginning of the torrent of blood before we can start TTC again.


----------



## celine

Oh garfie :( 

Bebvern yeay for spotting! Are you the one having hcg tested every few days? Or was that mrsw?


----------



## GRGirl

Celine- so sorry about the mother/MIL drama :( you don't need any more stress *hugs*

Penguin- yay for treatment! Here's to hoping it gets things moving for you!

Jrepp- good on you for FBing it. I think one of the hardest things for me was that no one other than OH knows how much I've been hurting this past year. I'm intensely private IRL and chose not to tell anyone but the downside is there's been no one to grieve with. 

AFM- 4 weeks today :) feels like time is crawling but I guess that's what happens when you find out at 9dpo! ;) trying my hardest to be positive and I tell myself every day, "today I'm pregnant and I'm just going to be happy about that". I know you guys understand the paranoia. First Ultrasound is 2/3 so I gotta stay busy for the next 17 days. I'll be 6w3d and hoping to see the baby and sac then.

I have a lot of symptoms, primarily exhaustion. I feel like a narcoleptic! I wake up tired and stay tired all day, nap around 1 pm, and can barely stay awake after 8 pm. Then I wake during the night to pee, pee every 20 min, and my nipples feel bruised. Oh and I get dizzy standing up too quickly and have had sinus congestion the last 2 days. Other than that not much. I remember the exhaustion from DS and didn't have it to this extent with any of my losses so I'm clinging to the hope that it's a good sign. I'm craving spicy Mexican food and chocolate.

Just preparing for the wedding next Saturday (eek!!!!) and then going to Mexico next Sunday for 6 days. That should almost get me through until the Ultrasound (can you tell I'm nervous?!)


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> Jrepp thats good news about wednesday! Its so nice to know you finally going somewhere. And good on you for fbing that, its true its something no one talks about and thats why i need to mention my losses with this pregnancy announcement, because mc does happen and it hurts. Like hell. I will announce in 2,5 weeks...and it will say Celine has been pregnant for 40 weeks but etc etc.
> I am so happy of course to be pal but it been a rough few weeks :(

Are you waiting for the halfway point? What does pal mean?



garfie said:


> Still stalking Ladies:happydance:
> 
> Not got a lot to say really - she got me a few days ago:cry:
> 
> Today my baby is 13 years old - a teenager - wow where did that time go:wacko:
> 
> Good luck to all waiting to test and for those that have appointments coming up:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Happy birth day! I'm sorry the witch got you! I think I'm right behind you.



Linnypops said:


> Celine - That's great! As munchkin said Holland really seems to have it's act together in terms of child and mother care. Still, I understand why you'd want your mum there too. Hopefully she'll come round. x
> 
> Jrepp - Glad to hear you're getting the ball rolling on things! That's a quick turnaround, but you've waited long enough for your rainbow! X
> 
> Penguin - Glad to hear you're going ahead with treatment next month. Fingers crossed for you love!
> 
> Afm - RE: the discussion about natural fertility, before i got bfp I had a ton of natural fertility stuff I ordered and was waiting to try. Fertil aid for women and men, maca root powder, Black cohosh. All unopened and loads of info on how/when to use them/stats etc. If anyone wants them - i'm more than happy to post them out. Just drop me a pm x

Where are you located in the world Linny? My pelvic pain doc has been with me through so much, and knows how badly I want a baby. And I'm also her guinnea pig so to speak on some trial treatments so she really wants it to.



BebVern said:


> Sorry for being MIA the past few days, been very busy in and out of hospital for blood tests and so on.
> 
> Seems I've missed a lot!
> 
> Jrepp - that, I've found, is a healthy attitude to have. I am not back of Facebook after a temporary break, and find it much easier to just tell people what has been wrong with me the past couple of weeks. Miscarriage definitely needs to be talked about more, especially in schools and during sex education.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still playing the waiting game. It's agonising.
> 
> I have started spotting today! YAY! Hopefully this is the beginning of the torrent of blood before we can start TTC again.

Thanks. Yay for spotting, and good luck!


----------



## Linnypops

GRGirl - Positive signs! I think this is it for you! The peeing was so dramatic for me, I have never had that issue before in my life so was really an obvious change. Oh i'm so excited for you! the time will fly once you have hols/scan etc etc all happening. Perfect x

Jrepp - i'm in the UK - I can post wherever though! RE:the pelvic pain - would pregnancy help with that at all? Or would you need to keep having the shots etc? It would be great if pregnancy just happened to be a natural cure! x

Afm - Just now someone else in work announced they were pregnant! They're a few weeks behind me and I know they had been trying for a looong time, they are 39 and left their partner a few months back...so it's a new man??? No idea if she's going it alone. I dunno....this might sound weird but - she's due in July also - albeit the back end - and....I still have a tiny 1% fear that something terrible might occur. It's so small I can basically ignore it, except after I heard this announcement. Instead of thinking 'oh wow, bump buddies!' I thought 'Oh god, this will be worse if anything happens' - Someone give me amnesia please.


----------



## celine

Jrep pal = pregnant after loss. I wanted to wait to first edd. I have a baby shower next week with friends and i dont want to "come out" just before and take the attention off friend.


----------



## slg76

almost all my friends know what I have been going through. I feel like if I don't tell people then they can't really know me because my miscarriage and fertility issues are such a big part of my life. My friends have been very supportive and I have realized that many women in my little community are struggling with fertility. I am much more relaxed and happier when everything is out on the table.


----------



## Jrepp

Linnypops said:


> GRGirl - Positive signs! I think this is it for you! The peeing was so dramatic for me, I have never had that issue before in my life so was really an obvious change. Oh i'm so excited for you! the time will fly once you have hols/scan etc etc all happening. Perfect x
> 
> Jrepp - i'm in the UK - I can post wherever though! RE:the pelvic pain - would pregnancy help with that at all? Or would you need to keep having the shots etc? It would be great if pregnancy just happened to be a natural cure! x
> 
> Afm - Just now someone else in work announced they were pregnant! They're a few weeks behind me and I know they had been trying for a looong time, they are 39 and left their partner a few months back...so it's a new man??? No idea if she's going it alone. I dunno....this might sound weird but - she's due in July also - albeit the back end - and....I still have a tiny 1% fear that something terrible might occur. It's so small I can basically ignore it, except after I heard this announcement. Instead of thinking 'oh wow, bump buddies!' I thought 'Oh god, this will be worse if anything happens' - Someone give me amnesia please.

I would love them, but it's probably really expensive to ship to the us. Probably cheaper to buy my own, but waiting to see what the doc says Wednesday.

Very interestingly, we don't know what pregnancy will do. Most women with pelvic pain problems are their because of giving birth. It's almost unheard of to have problems with no pregnancies. What we know so far is that I could be pain free from the relaxin that is produced by your body during pregnancy, which is a natural muscle relaxer......or it could be very very painful because of the stretching of the muscles. Unfortunately when pregnancy occurs, the internal shots will stop immediately and the external shots in my abdomen will end after the first trimester or I start getting a bump. 



slg76 said:


> almost all my friends know what I have been going through. I feel like if I don't tell people then they can't really know me because my miscarriage and fertility issues are such a big part of my life. My friends have been very supportive and I have realized that many women in my little community are struggling with fertility. I am much more relaxed and happier when everything is out on the table.

I'm feeling much more at ease now that everyone knows. It is part of who I am, but didn't feel emotionally ready to tell people until now. 


AF still isn't here, but temps dropped a bit this morning so she'll probably show tomorrow. It would be perfect though because I would be right on time for cd 3/4 blood draws. My ultrasound is scheduled for January 31st, which is the same day my sister (so me too if I was still pregnant) is going in for her gender scan. I guess I get my ultrasound anyways :rofl:


----------



## slg76

I just got a bill for my miscarriage procedure which reminded me that it was on Oct. 17. That means I'm on CD93!!! Come on already!


----------



## Jrepp

slg76 said:


> I just got a bill for my miscarriage procedure which reminded me that it was on Oct. 17. That means I'm on CD93!!! Come on already!

Awe. Your procedure was the day after I started my miscarriage. That's sad :(


----------



## GRGirl

Jessica/slg- my MC was 10/17 :( bad dates for all of us I guess


----------



## slg76

Wow. I knew we all miscarried close to one another but I didn't realize it was on the same day. Agreed, that was a very, very bad day.


----------



## arabelle

Jeez my second mc started on oct 17 too. That's weird. I hope your cycle figures itself out soon, Sara. That's an awfully long time to be in limbo. I'm sorry, it must be really frustrating for you. Hopefully it means that you have a lovely lining ready to support your rainbow.


----------



## Jrepp

My first was August 10th, second October 16th.


----------



## slg76

Sounds like the stars got out of alignment the third week of October!


----------



## celine

Wow thats creepy almost :( would be fun if you all got bfps the same week too haha.
Thinking of you girls xxx

So since im "coming out" (preggo) soon, well fb announce in two weeks but tbh its gettng kind of suspcious im always wearing the same black outfit with a scarf haha. 

I was thinking of just wearing a maturnity shirt to church sunday and see if it is in fact obvious. I also want to tell my one sweet friend but i dont want to make a big deal bcos its her baby shower in a week and i dont want the focus on me? 

Also you girls might have some insight here, i have a friend who lost at 22weeks, almost two years ago. Her ds is 4 soon and she has been ttc since the big loss. She isnt in a good place and did come by supportive to me after first mc but i soon realized she was depressed and i didnt want to dwell and be bitter, brcause its soneasy to go there after loss. Anyway she knew of the second mc too, she knows nothing of this and i dont know how to tell her, but i need to tell her before she finds out elsewhere. 
So should i call of pm her?


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow ladies that was a bad few days, trying to remember what I was doing then! I think it was about a week before I conceived this one :( 

Celine it's hard because I don't know your friend but if I put myself in her position I would be so happy for you, particularly after everything you've been through and it might give her hope for what she could have. BUT I'm sure I would also be gutted for myself and think 'why can't it be me??' So I think you have to be prepared for that and somehow let her know that's an ok reaction and you'll be there for her if that doesn't sound patronising?

My second cousin is now 47 and tried to have children with her previous partner and now her husband but it never happened. We are very close and I told her all abut my first pregnancy early on and she came to the 8 week scan before my mc too. Last weekend I told her about this pregnancy and she was acting so happy for me but I know it reflects on her feelings too and I could hear it in her voice. I'd love to be able to talk to her about it but I don't think I'm the person to do that at the moment. I think it would be nice to call your friend rather than pm her anyway xx


----------



## Jrepp

Celine - I personally would tell my preggo friend in case it comes out at her baby shower. As for your other friend, it's a sticky situation. You could tell her the same day you go out on fb, or leave it up to fb to inform her. After you explain why you waited so long to tell people I'm sure your friend will understand.


----------



## apple_20

Hi girls sorry I have been MIA. My son has been ill but on the mend now.

Jrepp sorry about your bfn I hope af doesn't show. Or if she does that she has the good grace to arrive on time! 

Celine so excited that your telling people. Try and stay positive your friends will be so happy for you.

Slg sorry your still in limbo. Are you supposed to just wait it out or will a doc be helping you out?

Linnypops- I'm sorry that your still finding it hard to relax. But look how far you have come! 

Afm 5dpo had some twinges today. Ohdear I'm symptom spotting someone stop me! I'm planning on testing 11dpo so Fri. At the earliest. 

Anyone else testing next week?


----------



## Jrepp

Apple - it's alright. I'm just waiting for AF to arrive. My cervix is now really really low so it should arrive shortly. I hope your son is feeling better.


----------



## Kittycat155

Got to go to social services about my bill from July MC. Feel like something bad will happen. I know that is not possible as it is stressful but not THAT bad. Probably going Tuesday.


----------



## penguin1

Linnypops said:


> Celine - That's great! As munchkin said Holland really seems to have it's act together in terms of child and mother care. Still, I understand why you'd want your mum there too. Hopefully she'll come round. x
> 
> Jrepp - Glad to hear you're getting the ball rolling on things! That's a quick turnaround, but you've waited long enough for your rainbow! X
> 
> Penguin - Glad to hear you're going ahead with treatment next month. Fingers crossed for you love!
> 
> Afm - RE: the discussion about natural fertility, before i got bfp I had a ton of natural fertility stuff I ordered and was waiting to try. Fertil aid for women and men, maca root powder, Black cohosh. All unopened and loads of info on how/when to use them/stats etc. If anyone wants them - i'm more than happy to post them out. Just drop me a pm x

 thanks linny! how are you feeling these days?


----------



## penguin1

slg76 said:


> almost all my friends know what I have been going through. I feel like if I don't tell people then they can't really know me because my miscarriage and fertility issues are such a big part of my life. My friends have been very supportive and I have realized that many women in my little community are struggling with fertility. I am much more relaxed and happier when everything is out on the table.

 I'm with you on that! all my friends, fb and all know what I'm going through. actually by coming out after my first few m/c I found my current dr from a friend who had experienced the same thing I have and she referred me to him. I love having a good support system and have had co-workers who have come to confide in me by being so open.


----------



## penguin1

GRGirl said:


> Celine- so sorry about the mother/MIL drama :( you don't need any more stress *hugs*
> 
> Penguin- yay for treatment! Here's to hoping it gets things moving for you!
> 
> Jrepp- good on you for FBing it. I think one of the hardest things for me was that no one other than OH knows how much I've been hurting this past year. I'm intensely private IRL and chose not to tell anyone but the downside is there's been no one to grieve with.
> 
> AFM- 4 weeks today :) feels like time is crawling but I guess that's what happens when you find out at 9dpo! ;) trying my hardest to be positive and I tell myself every day, "today I'm pregnant and I'm just going to be happy about that". I know you guys understand the paranoia. First Ultrasound is 2/3 so I gotta stay busy for the next 17 days. I'll be 6w3d and hoping to see the baby and sac then.
> 
> I have a lot of symptoms, primarily exhaustion. I feel like a narcoleptic! I wake up tired and stay tired all day, nap around 1 pm, and can barely stay awake after 8 pm. Then I wake during the night to pee, pee every 20 min, and my nipples feel bruised. Oh and I get dizzy standing up too quickly and have had sinus congestion the last 2 days. Other than that not much. I remember the exhaustion from DS and didn't have it to this extent with any of my losses so I'm clinging to the hope that it's a good sign. I'm craving spicy Mexican food and chocolate.
> 
> Just preparing for the wedding next Saturday (eek!!!!) and then going to Mexico next Sunday for 6 days. That should almost get me through until the Ultrasound (can you tell I'm nervous?!)

 thanks! I'm super excited to get things going full bore! 

I'm sure the wedding will keep you busy and your honeymoon! how exciting! so happy for you! I'm glad you have good symptoms to keep you from wondering/ worrying about the pregnancy. I have high hopes for you!


----------



## celine

Hi ladies, hope you all had a good weekend. I finished making my rainbow baby blanket for dh friends from church, dh said i would have to explain why it was a rainbow, turns out i didnt have to. Her edd is two days before my first one. It was so healing to be done, instarted that blanket just after my 2nd mc and now ds says i should make one for "our baby"

So anyway i went to the crochet/craft shop where i kind of know the lady, told her my news and she said she had four losses before getting pregnant with her dd, then she had a second dd again without issues. And when she spoke to me it was like a click and right then i knew with all my heart that my mil is a loar, my mil claims to have had a mc but yet she has shown no sympathy nor said anything to me after mine...i think mc scars your heart and u cant forget. Lady at the shop was asking about ppls reactions and said oh i hated when ppl told me youre younge, you will have another, etc. I was like YES! It wasnt a sad chat but a chat like wow, you are an angel mommy too <3. Ill post my finished rainbow blanket here later. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow celine that's amazing, what am incredible blanket. Is it crochet? I really want to knit a blanket for baby no2 but I still haven't finished the one for dd, tbh it's still about as big as her socks!! Glad you had such a lovely conversation too. Heartwarming x


----------



## Jrepp

That's gorgeous Celine! I started a cross stitch blanket for baby #1 before miscarrying......waiting for my forever baby to start it back up.


----------



## Linnypops

Apple - it's very true, and generally I am feeling really grateful and happy...it caught me off guard when the old PAL thought struck! And, symptom spotting is practically the law! :) I don't think I could do anything but over analyse through the tww! I hope this is your month! X

Penguin - yep I'm good thanks x are you excited about the up coming cycle? X

Celine - lovely blanket! It's such a good thing to be able to chat in real about it...I was able to with my sil, and like you say, it's really not depressing,,,,if anything it gives you hope and makes you feel less isolated. Glad you were able to do that x


----------



## apple_20

Thanks linnypops. 

Celine love the blanket think ill ask my sis to do me a rainbow 1. Ds hs a blue one.

Afm well my left Boob pain is back lol that was there last month too. Ahh it would be amazing if it works out.


----------



## slg76

Celine, your blanket it beautiful. I'm glad you found some support at the yarn shop! I do wonder what your MIL experience was. I'm sure some people are much more affected than others by a miscarriage but it's hard to imagine not having any emotion about it. My husband is actually having a harder time with our loss than I am :( 

Hubby and I hiked up in the hills yesterday. We found a lovely spot by a tree on the bank of a stream/waterfall. We had a little memorial for the baby we lost. It feels more like I can move on now. Part of me wasn't ready to get pregnant again because I felt like I hadn't finished the pregnancy with the baby I lost. It was a very nice day. Very few people on the trails. Snow/ice on the ground but sunny and pretty warm. Only downfall was I slipped on some ice and fell on my butt. Ouch! Sore neck and wrists yesterday but today all seems fine.


----------



## Jrepp

Where did you go sig?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Celine, the blanket is beautiful!! I'd absolutely love to make one, I've been thinking of a project to help keep my mind off my mc and that would be perfect. Would you tell us how you made it? X

I need to catch up with everyone's posts as I'm in my phone and its hard to scroll back. So apologies this isn't a proper update but I will catch up tomorrow. 

Afm.... Dtd for the first time since the mc today, yay!! X


----------



## slg76

We went to Castlewood canyon. It is a state park just outside Castle Rock. It was nice. A waterfall and stream down in the canyon and pretty views. The canyon splits the park in half and we went to the more secluded side. We sat for about 45 minutes and only two or three people passed us. I'm looking forward to going back in the spring. We couldn't do the whole hike that we wanted to because of the ice; turns out my tennis shoes are really slippery. I actually fell twice :shy: but only one of the falls really hurt.


----------



## Jrepp

You should check out green mountain falls (between Manitou and woodland park). It's a gorgeous hike.....but not easy. 

Afm: still waiting for AF to arrive. This cycle is really starting to annoy me lol.


----------



## penguin1

Celine, beautiful blanket! what a talent! agree with the others, it is so nice when you meet someone that shares your feelings about a loss. 

linny- so glad you are feeling well. I'm super excited about next month. just have to get my butt in gear and finish my tax prep so we have some $ for the meds.

afm- witch showed yesterday, during my co-workers jewelry party. been laying low today. feeling kinda ick.


----------



## celine

I wish i could make everyone of you a rainbow blanket <3 its a crochet pattern and im no expert at all, i taught myself on an easy online tutorial and this is the first blanket ive finished. 

If anyne is interetd. Could post the tutorial or blanket pattern?

Pengium sorry af showed, it always a sucky time :( i hope you do smething good for yourself x
Slg what a loverly time to be out on a hike, in nature, to remember.


----------



## loribelle

Hi ladies
Penguin - sorry af showed. I'm always really down on the 1st day or 2 of a new cycle then I try to get positive and think that its a new cycle and this month might be it.
Celine - blanket is lovely. I'm so jealous! I'm useless at arts and crafts so I think it would be totally beyond my skills!
Jrepp - I know what its like waiting for AF.
AFM - I'm now somewhere in the region of 9-10dpo. Got a bfn this morning which left me feeling kind of low. Then I got a phone call from the nhs funeral director letting me know when the service of remembrance is. I'd totally forgotten that we'd asked to be notified. Its brought back all these feelings that I thought I'd gotten over.
I'm going to test again on thurs if af hasn't shown. The only good thing is that I'm not spotting yet.
Hope everyone else is having a better day than me.
L x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Loribelle, keeping fingers crossed for you that it will be a bfp this month. 

Jrepp - will you test again if AF doesnt show soon? 

Cecine yes please, I'd love the pattern or tutorial. Im sure its quite difficult and I havent done anything like it before but Id like the challenge so id like to give it a go. 

We have decided to each get something as a memory of our angel baby. Husband has chosen a leather links of london bracelet and I have chosen a pandora charm for my bracelet with a star on. we havent got them yet but I am pleased we have decided to do this.

I dtd at the wkend for the first time since the mc! I think ov is at the very earliest a week off yet but will bd every other day so hope the wait isnt too long haha!


----------



## Mrs W 11

slg - what a lovely idea to have a memorial and now a place you can go to think of your angel and reflect. A really special time xx

Penguin - sorry the witch showed hun. at least you are at the start of a brand new cycle now. I have days where I lie low and feel very down too. xx


----------



## GRGirl

Sara- that's such an awesome thing to do. Sorry you fell :(

Penguin- so sorry AF showed but you have a plan for this cycle so FX it helps!

Celine- I'd love the tutorial. I'd love to try and make a blanket for my (hopefully) rainbow baby.

AFM- still very pregnant, exhausted and emotional. Trying so hard to be positive and believe we're taking our baby home in September, but I still get scared and nervous most days. I honestly don't know how I'll deal if I have another loss, so I put it out of my mind.

Just focusing on the wedding (it's this Saturday, argh!) and honeymoon in Mexico. 14 days until my ultrasound and I'm just crossing my fingers we see a heartbeat. I so very much want this little one already but I'm scared of being hopeful, so I'm cautiously optimistic I guess? I'm still on the Progesterone and baby aspirin, high dose folic acid, and a regular prenatal, but nothing else.


----------



## garfie

Hello Ladies

Still stalking and wishing you :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGirl - Feeling anxious every day is only normal after a loss. I felt (and still feel) the same way with not even being able to THINK about something going wrong again because I honestly don't know how I would live, so I try to put it out of my mind as much as possible. Your u/s will be here before you know it! These first couple weeks are hard, but you will get through them.

Celine - I love the blanket!!! :)


----------



## apple_20

hey girls.

sorry about Af penguin. i agree go treat yourself with something to cheer yourself up.
Lorribell- your still very early (as you know) but i get it a bfn is sucky at anytime. 

GRgirl- so glad you are feeling all those symptoms. i dont hink the worry will go away for along time. i guess all you can do is keep positive. youll be so busy between now and the scan time will fly!

AFM im 7dpo ish.
did a hpt experiment today (got some ic 10muis for the first time) well they are pants. i did one with urine one with water and they both got evaps no colour though but still quite nasty.

so remind me when i test for real not to trust these tests unless i get a good colour line!


----------



## apple_20

oh yeah and ive got like 50 of them! so may aswell waste then then confirm with a proper test if anything happens.


----------



## Jrepp

Mrs W 11 said:


> Loribelle, keeping fingers crossed for you that it will be a bfp this month.
> 
> Jrepp - will you test again if AF doesnt show soon?
> 
> Cecine yes please, I'd love the pattern or tutorial. Im sure its quite difficult and I havent done anything like it before but Id like the challenge so id like to give it a go.
> 
> We have decided to each get something as a memory of our angel baby. Husband has chosen a leather links of london bracelet and I have chosen a pandora charm for my bracelet with a star on. we havent got them yet but I am pleased we have decided to do this.
> 
> I dtd at the wkend for the first time since the mc! I think ov is at the very earliest a week off yet but will bd every other day so hope the wait isnt too long haha!

I'm not going to retest. I know I'm not pregnant but the first step in my fertility appointment is Wednesday so I know my doctor will do a pregnancy test just to be sure. I can feel it coming but so far nothing has come out.



GRGirl said:


> Sara- that's such an awesome thing to do. Sorry you fell :(
> 
> Penguin- so sorry AF showed but you have a plan for this cycle so FX it helps!
> 
> Celine- I'd love the tutorial. I'd love to try and make a blanket for my (hopefully) rainbow baby.
> 
> AFM- still very pregnant, exhausted and emotional. Trying so hard to be positive and believe we're taking our baby home in September, but I still get scared and nervous most days. I honestly don't know how I'll deal if I have another loss, so I put it out of my mind.
> 
> Just focusing on the wedding (it's this Saturday, argh!) and honeymoon in Mexico. 14 days until my ultrasound and I'm just crossing my fingers we see a heartbeat. I so very much want this little one already but I'm scared of being hopeful, so I'm cautiously optimistic I guess? I'm still on the Progesterone and baby aspirin, high dose folic acid, and a regular prenatal, but nothing else.

You are going to have so much going on, you aren't going to have time to think about being pregnant. Were the progesterone, baby asprin and frolic acid recommended by a doctor or did you just do them on your own? 

As someone who just got married, I highly recommend taking a moment after the ceremony with just you and hubby. Our night rushed by so fast we barely had time to see each other.


----------



## celine

Grgrirl have a fabulous wedding <3 how are u going to hide this at wedding btw? U cant not drink...
And i 100% agree with jrepp, take that time with ur new hubby. I loved my wedding, we sat at our own table and were chattering to everyone and many ppl said it felt like just a huge party and not a formal wedding (which was what i was going for, fun and informalish) 

LL said it best, you will always worry, im starting to feel the baby move which guves me hope everyday. Today i "came out" to my friend whose babyshower is this weekend and she was shocked and so happy, and wants to throw me a baby shower when her baby is a month old! Crazy! I could tell there were a million and one questions but then another freind found us and we kept the topic quiet again :)

https://charami.com/2012/04/22/patroon-hartjesdeken/. Click on the english button for english :)


----------



## garfie

Celine - How gorgeous is the blanket you made :happydance: wish my granny was still alive she was a fab crocheter and could show me - think that gene missed me along with the baking gene:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Haha garfie honestly it was quite easy, im embarresed cos the lady i gave it to crochets herself...she will probably spot all my errors, whoops


----------



## Jrepp

AF has officially arrived.


----------



## celine

Urgh jrepp! Ur appointment is tomorrow right?
Apple, with 50 of those crappy sticks you could pee on 10 a fay in effort to get rid of them...


----------



## Jrepp

My appointment is Wednesday, so I'll be cd3


----------



## garfie

JR - Sorry she got you :hugs: but won't CD3 be ideal for testing:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jrepp

garfie said:


> JR - Sorry she got you :hugs: but won't CD3 be ideal for testing:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

It sure will! And coincidentally, whatever ultrasound they scheduled me for is set for the 31st, which depending how my cycle goes will be right around ovulation.


----------



## apple_20

Good timing jrepp!

Yep I probably will do millions of tests to get rid.

8dpo argh its the slow bit where realiaticlly its too early to test but you just want an answer now..


----------



## GRGirl

Hi all, another quick stop in.

Jessica- sorry she got you but at least it sets you up for good timing this cycle for the visit and ultrasound.

Apple- I know, right around 8-9dpo is the worst time :( it just drags! I have my fingers crossed for you though.

AFM- had betas done again today and it was 4,334 at 18dpo. RE said that was high for only 18dpo but I'm pretty sure of ovulation, so I'll take it as a good sign :D off to do wedding stuff but just wanted to say hi to all!


----------



## GRGirl

Oh and Celine, your beautiful blanket inspired me. I'm working on a plain ivory one before I do the rainbow one. It's been years since I crocheted so I can see so many errors but it's fun doing it again! Whenever I get worried I work on it and start to get hopeful that I'll have a baby for it.


----------



## garfie

Gr - Could be twinnies:winkwink:

How's your symptoms? they say with twins they are stronger - not that I would know:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jrepp sorry af got you but if its good timing for your appointments maybe it was meant to be. I'm glad she's finally here and you can move on to the next cycle.

Apple, the tww always grabs doesn't it! Only a few days before you might really get a bfp though!! 

Gr - how are the last minute wedding plans going?

I'm still in a sort of post mc limbo. Hpt is negative but opk is still positive so I guess it's picking up small amounts of hcg in my body? I'm pretty sure I'm not ovulating as it would be very early for me (I usually ov around cd21 and I know it could be much later after mc) and I've got no signs. No ewcm and cervix is low. We are bding every other day anyway so hopefully we won't miss it!


----------



## slg76

Mrs W. Actually OPKs are less sensitive to HCG than HPTs are. So if you don't have enough hormone to turn the HPT positive then HCG is not what is causing your OPK to be positive. Make sense? You could already be ovulating or your hormones could be doing a funky reset to get things back on track. It is possible to ovulate without EWCM too. Just wanting to chime in to encourage you to keep BDing if you guys are ready to try again.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you slg!! I thought the same too, especially since my hpt are 10 miu and my opks are 20 miu but I posted this somewhere else too and everyone came back saying opks can be more sensitive than hpt and then I remembered I got a line on an opk days before I got a line on my hpt when I was pregnant. 

The lines on my opks have been there since before my mc and are slightly fading but have never disappeared so I think it's unlikely I'm ovulating. But I'm dtd anyway so fingers crossed!


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - So sorry about AF. :hugs: I hope you can enjoy some wine or something indulgent tonight. 

Apple - When will you test? 

GRGirl - Those betas do sound high! I agree with garfie - maybe twins? :) Either way, I'd definitely take that as an excellent sign. 

Mrs W - Weird you are getting +OPKs but no ewcm yet. It must be on its way?


----------



## BebVern

Well I'm bleeding again! I'm hoping this is my MC and I can start the wait for the egg :dance:


----------



## slg76

W, I think I have asked you before if you have PCOS but I can't remember your answer. You can have fluctuating levels of LH/FSH but not get a strong enough surge to cause ovulation. This is more common in women with PCOS but could happen to anyone. Your OPK would pick up the smaller surges. Maybe that is why they are positive? I really don't think it's HCG sticking around which is good. My OPKs are positive almost all the time even if I don't ovulate at all that month. This is a sign of early menopause :cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Really? Gosh I didn't know that. Hmmm it's a puzzler. 

In a usual cycle my opk would be totally negative, not even a squinter. Then faint for a day, darker then next day, I'd be lucky to catch an actual positive and then it's gone. A few days before I knew i was pregnant I got lines on the opk, and then got my bfp. When I had the mc I took an htp and an opk and my opk was much darker literally a day after. 

Who knows. Ill keep an eye on it. It's probably my hormones going mad after the mc. Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh ps, no I don't have pcos x


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. I'm just focusing on the current cycle and hoping for a positive on valentines day. Hopefully we get it figured out right away do I can get started on treatment. I read online quite a few things, but I don't know what to try and what not to try. I guess we shall see what the tests show. The tricky part is that I have normal periods, ovulate on my own and have a normal LP, so unless there is a hormonal imbalance I'm not sure what they will want to do.


----------



## celine

Jrepp how was ur appontment today?


----------



## apple_20

Hope it went well today jrepp


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies,

I can't figure out how to do a spoiler but had the weirdest thing about an hour ago. Dr did my injections and then ordered some blood. She is testing thyroid, anticard something or another, igg, igm, lupus and anticoagulant. She also said based on the way my uterus felt, my body was trying to get pregnant but didn't succeed.

When I got to work, I was bleeding very heavily and cramping badly. As I walked up the stairs I felt something come out of me. Checked in the bathroom and saw this thing on the pad. I have no idea what it is, but it is large and hard. Not a normal clot.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> Jrepp how was ur appontment today?

Thanks for remembering! The appointment was actually very weird. My body isn't exactly cooperating with me at the moment. She looked at my charts but told me to keep them for the re. She did my injections first and had a heck of a time getting the buvipocaine to inject, although she was able to numb all 6 spots today. At one point, the numbing fluid was running out like water through my vagina, opening (first time for everything).

Then she did a pelvic exam but had to stop because it was very very painful. She said based on the way my uterus felt, along with the late period and heavy bleeding (she noticed :blush: ) she is almost certain that my body was trying to get pregnant, but didn't get a solid implantation. We are counting it as 3 mc's now on 6 months. I have my ultrasound next Friday to see what is going on. 

She drew some bloods which I mentioned in the earlier post. Seems like the standard work up. I should hear back in a couple days and I have a follow up on march 6 and the re appointment march 10. I'm just waiting for a call back from that weird clot that I passed. I wonder if it was retained tissue from my mc, preventing implantation for further pregnancy, and she knocked it loose when the buvipocaine went a little further than she meant.


----------



## slg76

that doesn't look very normal to me, Jessica. Hopefully whatever it is was causing your issues and now that it's gone you can get back to normal. I think it could be retained tissue. Glad your doctor is helping and being supportive. Sorry that it looks like you had a chemical. So frustrating when our bodies won't cooperate. :flower:


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies I've not been on here much but thought I should mark today - it would have been the due date of baby number 2. I've truly had one of the hardest 6 months of my life and I never thought I'd get to this point but I'm actually doing great now. I am so much more excited about this pregnancy than I am sad about losing the last one. I've thought about the bean a lot today but I am mostly happy to get past today so I can really move forwards. I'll never ever forget my January baby but if it wasn't for the loss I wouldn't be growing this magical person in my tummy. 

I suppose that sounds a bit smug but I think what I'm trying to say is that for all of you who have only recently experienced a loss I'm trying to give you hope you WILL be ok and there is a twinkly light there. And for my ladies that have been here too long, don't ever give up hope and carry on being the amazing brave strong ladies you've proved yourselves to be already. You know who you are ;) 
Massive :hugs:


----------



## Kittycat155

hugs Muchkin. I am coming up on my due date(Jan 26th) I am about the same in if I did not have that MC this baby would not be coming. See you graduate off lemon in few hours!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks kittycat . How are you feeling now? I think I'd be finding today harder if I was still on the first tri but you're right , your September baby wouldn't be growing if it weren't for the sacrifice of your January baby xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - That doesn't look right to me either - as in...not what i'd expect of an AF....What your doc says sounds interesting....and maybe the clot is part of that mystery?

Munchkin...Glad you're feeling hopeful. And I think that's a good way to go with things...My DF was always a wee bit philosophical about our mc - which I found slightly upsetting..., but - his mum had 2 mc's in succession before she had him...so he wouldn't be alive today had that not happened. X


----------



## Kittycat155

Nervous as so early! Boobs were hurting worse few days ago and now not to much but MS is getting there. I also like to think Jan baby may have made it but suffered alot of pain had she so rather I take the pain from loss then having such an ill baby suffer for it.

Can't wait to see your pics when lil one is born!


----------



## kembi

hi there, so sorry abt the mc, I also was pregnant and lost my baby in my 1st trimester, now ttc and waiting for ov and suddenly found out I hv thrush! never had it before and I simply don't want to wait for another month


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - I actually had a clot probably twice the size of that (not wider, but longer) in the cycle before I got pregnant with this one. I remember feeling VERY disturbed. It actually happened in the split second that I was trying to put a tampon in, so it actually landed on my jeans (sorry, TMI). Anyway, I was quite concerned but asked my dr and she didn't really have any answers but thought it was probably okay since we already checked for retained tissue earlier. I did not get pregnant that cycle, but the next cycle I had a much lighter AF with no clotting for the first time since the m/c, and I got my BFP! I think the body gets messed up more than doctors give it credit for after an m/c... so I just wanted to give you hope that it -could- be nothing to stress about and your BFP could be right around the corner. I am very sorry to hear that this has been deemed another miscarriage. One loss was already one loss too many.:nope::hugs:

Munchkin - I am sorry that today is your would-have-been due date. That definitely would be hard. :hugs: I am thrilled to hear that you're feeling a lot more positive now and able to feel excited about this pregnancy. I agree - it's so hard to lose a baby, but when we meet our rainbow babies, we will understand why we couldn't have those ones. 

Kitty - Yay for symptoms. I hope you can get through these early weeks without worrying too much.


----------



## Jrepp

I spoke to the doctor and she confirmed it was a third miscarriage. Guess that wonky test was my bfp after all. So that makes 3 early mc's in 6 months. She said that what we see is the entirety of my endometrial lining, which shed itself along with the implanted fetus. If I keep bleeding heavily I have to go to the er for an emergency scan.


----------



## celine

Wow jrepp! I cant imagine what you must of thought oassing that huge "clot"! Im so sad to hear thats its 3 mc in 6m but im glad you are getting twken seriously, i know u were concerned bcos technically you sre getting preggo and are ovulatng on your own etc. I hope its a silly issue, quickly resolved and you can join in the legue of rainbow babies xxx

Munchkin wow what an emotional day it must of been yesterday. I like your train of thoughts too, i have a friend via bnb who has four gorgeous girlies all 16m apart (shes crazy!) anyway she had a mc before her very first dd and and another before her last dd and she says that when you have those rainbows and cant imagine your life without them you know they would not be in your lofe it werent for the losses. I hope i have that attitude.

Garfie hun how are things on your end?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jrepp, Gosh jrepp, big hugs, I am so sorry xx. Will they be doing further tests now they have confirmed you have had 3 MC? I hope as literati says, you get your bfp and your rainbow baby on your cycle. xx

Munchkin :hugs: My EDD would have been July and although I am hoping to be pregnant by then, I know that day will be very hard. I think we will plan something that day to take my mind off it. My DD will be 2 just 2 days before so I will be busy in the run up focusing on that. 

I am still waiting and hoping I will ov this cycle. Lines on opk getting fainter and cervix moving up slowly so I am hopeful. xx


----------



## apple_20

Hi everyone. 
Munchkin that's so great that this day can remind you of the positive instead of focusing on negative.

Jrepp I'm sorry about your chemical it explains those tests though. I hope the clot was your body clearing out properly ready for the next eggy. 

I'm 10dpo today. Negative hpt, feel a bit sad but holding out some hope still. No symptoms to speak of.


----------



## GRGirl

Apple- it's still early; it could come soon!

MrsW- hopefully your system will get straightened out soon.

Jrepp- yeah I'm with you in the "3 in 6 mos" club. Hopefully getting that out of your system clears it for next cycle. I'm so sorry :( it sucks!

Celine- I'm working on crocheting my blanket; hopefully I can take a pic of it to show you guys as long as it's not too embarrassing :p

Kitty- how're you feeling, my September pregnancy buddy?

AFM- feeling like crap and that makes me so happy. 5w1d today which is further than the last two losses, I'm so exhausted I can barely function and the nausea started this morning. I had hyperemesis with DS and I'm praying I don't get it again, but it started at 6 weeks with him so there's time for it to get bad with this one.

Wedding in 2 days!!!! I'm getting nervous, mostly bc I'm worried I won't look very good. I'm a hot mess most days, exhausted with greasy hair and my skin is acting up. Gonna take a lot of makeup to help me out. 

Not sure how well I'll hide being pg at the wedding- I literally start yawning at like 6 pm and I'm useless after 8 pm. Oh well ; maybe nerves will keep me awake :) I'm watching caffeine so I can't even have too many Diet Cokes!


----------



## apple_20

Scrap that I've actually got 2 faint lines one from this morning one from a 4.hour hold. Ahh but these tests are so rubbish. So I'm doing another water test to compare evaps!


----------



## Kittycat155

Oh maybe! TEST TEST TEST:)

I am 18dpo and took FRER and test is DARKER then control. Took one on 10dpo and was faint. 

10dpo 13dpo and 16dpo (i think) took Clearblues and all 3 gave 1-2. 
Pland to get a pack when husband gets paid end of month. Want to see 3+. 

Some pulling and what not,especially when I am about to fall asleep. Starting to really get sick to stomach at night and limiting what I eat/drink then. Tuna is out...for sure!


----------



## arabelle

Jessica- I'm sorry that you're dealing with another loss. On the positive side, it sounds like your dr is super supportive and helpful. Just a heads up because it was something I found very frustrating to deal with...if your hormones are normal and you're ovulating on your own, you may be told that there is nothing to do but keep trying and waiting. That clot must have freaked you out, but I agree with everyone else, a good cleaning out will only make next cycle more likely to be successful!

AFM - I had a really vivid nightmare that I was told I was going to miscarry and then really struggled to sleep the rest of the night because I was freaking out. I have 2-3 vivid dreams each night, fortunately that has been the only scary pregnancy related dream so far.


----------



## Linnypops

Arabelle - sorry about the dream, awful isn't it - I think mc dreams must be pretty common since i've had one and have heard a lot about them on threads too. Horrible really but I guess it's just the brains way of getting our fears out into the open x


----------



## apple_20

It's inconclusive but I think my tapwater might be pregnant. 

They were just evil evaps I think but will keep testing.


----------



## Kittycat155

Arabelle-Sorry about that dream. I have had vivid dreams of dead people/animals and miscarrying and they really ruin my sleep a few days. 

Apple_20-Awl sorry to hear. But it is still possible as you are early enough you could have + this cycle.


----------



## GRGirl

Yeah my dreams have been crazy but I only remember bits of them when I wake up.


----------



## celine

apple_20 said:


> It's inconclusive but I think my tapwater might be pregnant.
> 
> They were just evil evaps I think but will keep testing.

Then drink up that tapwater in case its contagious!


----------



## Kittycat155

Yesterday am I woke up thinking I was blind. Was still in dream and eye would not open in dream and it carried over. My cat woke me up few hours before, was sitting and had head right over mine and just staring. That is his way of saying I need to go use litter, open the bedroom door!


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> Wow jrepp! I cant imagine what you must of thought oassing that huge "clot"! Im so sad to hear thats its 3 mc in 6m but im glad you are getting twken seriously, i know u were concerned bcos technically you sre getting preggo and are ovulatng on your own etc. I hope its a silly issue, quickly resolved and you can join in the legue of rainbow babies xxx
> 
> Munchkin wow what an emotional day it must of been yesterday. I like your train of thoughts too, i have a friend via bnb who has four gorgeous girlies all 16m apart (shes crazy!) anyway she had a mc before her very first dd and and another before her last dd and she says that when you have those rainbows and cant imagine your life without them you know they would not be in your lofe it werent for the losses. I hope i have that attitude.
> 
> Garfie hun how are things on your end?

Thanks Celine. I can't believe you are already 17 weeks! Have you told anyone else?



Mrs W 11 said:


> Jrepp, Gosh jrepp, big hugs, I am so sorry xx. Will they be doing further tests now they have confirmed you have had 3 MC? I hope as literati says, you get your bfp and your rainbow baby on your cycle. xx
> 
> Munchkin :hugs: My EDD would have been July and although I am hoping to be pregnant by then, I know that day will be very hard. I think we will plan something that day to take my mind off it. My DD will be 2 just 2 days before so I will be busy in the run up focusing on that.
> 
> I am still waiting and hoping I will ov this cycle. Lines on opk getting fainter and cervix moving up slowly so I am hopeful. xx

They already did quite the panel on me yesterday before the clot and I have an ultrasound scheduled for Friday next week. I think that's all they can do for now. I passed two more larger clots last night but the bleeding has completely stopped. When/if the doctor calls back I am going to ask her if I should try this month or take a break. 



GRGirl said:


> Apple- it's still early; it could come soon!
> 
> MrsW- hopefully your system will get straightened out soon.
> 
> Jrepp- yeah I'm with you in the "3 in 6 mos" club. Hopefully getting that out of your system clears it for next cycle. I'm so sorry :( it sucks!
> 
> Celine- I'm working on crocheting my blanket; hopefully I can take a pic of it to show you guys as long as it's not too embarrassing :p
> 
> Kitty- how're you feeling, my September pregnancy buddy?
> 
> AFM- feeling like crap and that makes me so happy. 5w1d today which is further than the last two losses, I'm so exhausted I can barely function and the nausea started this morning. I had hyperemesis with DS and I'm praying I don't get it again, but it started at 6 weeks with him so there's time for it to get bad with this one.
> 
> Wedding in 2 days!!!! I'm getting nervous, mostly bc I'm worried I won't look very good. I'm a hot mess most days, exhausted with greasy hair and my skin is acting up. Gonna take a lot of makeup to help me out.
> 
> Not sure how well I'll hide being pg at the wedding- I literally start yawning at like 6 pm and I'm useless after 8 pm. Oh well ; maybe nerves will keep me awake :) I'm watching caffeine so I can't even have too many Diet Cokes!

If people say anything, you can pass being tired off as staying up late preparing for the wedding. Are you going to tell anyone?



apple_20 said:


> Scrap that I've actually got 2 faint lines one from this morning one from a 4.hour hold. Ahh but these tests are so rubbish. So I'm doing another water test to compare evaps!

Good luck! I'm sorry that your tap water seems to be with child. Kinda nerve wracking IMO.



arabelle said:


> Jessica- I'm sorry that you're dealing with another loss. On the positive side, it sounds like your dr is super supportive and helpful. Just a heads up because it was something I found very frustrating to deal with...if your hormones are normal and you're ovulating on your own, you may be told that there is nothing to do but keep trying and waiting. That clot must have freaked you out, but I agree with everyone else, a good cleaning out will only make next cycle more likely to be successful!
> 
> AFM - I had a really vivid nightmare that I was told I was going to miscarry and then really struggled to sleep the rest of the night because I was freaking out. I have 2-3 vivid dreams each night, fortunately that has been the only scary pregnancy related dream so far.

I'm fully prepared for infertility with no known reason. I know that if this round of testing is normal, they want to do genetic testing on both me and hubby. My doctor also told me that the re might want to do a progesterone treatment and clomid even though I appear to be doing everything on my own to "boost" my chances. 

All in all, it sucks. I am feeling very worn down with every passing cycle. I'm so much less enthusiastic about testing and symptoms than I was a few months ago. At this point there isn't much more that I can do than I am already doing and it will happen when it happens. Hubby and I kind of spoke a bit about it and we are going to cut back a bit. We have decided to temp only and try to have intercourse in the mornings because I tend to ovulate mid day. We may or may not try preseed depending on what my body does.


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGirl - Wow! I can't believe your wedding is in 2 days! No wonder you are nervous! One thing I've noticed is that the body does what it needs to do. You might be SO fatigued and unable to lift a finger right up until the wedding, but once the adrenaline kicks in your body will know what to do and you will be able to stay awake for the whole wedding. Yes, you might shut it down a bit earlier than you would have otherwise and you may need a couple days to recover afterwards, but I firmly believe your body will manage what it needs to! You might even get that beautiful bridal glow just by wanting it so bad! And don't worry - I did NOT look my best on my wedding day. That's what make up is for. You will look awesome anyway! And at least you're not too sick yet. Have you been taking Vitamin B6 supplements? 

Apple - Yay for faint lines! :happydance: I hope they're not evaps!

Arabelle - I'm sorry about your nightmare! I've been lucky so far and haven't had any vivid dreams, which also means no nightmares. But I'm sure it would be very unsettling. :hugs:

Jrepp - So sorry you're feeling so run down. :hugs: I know there's nothing anyone can say or do to make it better.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks LL! I can't believe you are almost!12 weeks along. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Elizabean

Jrepp, I'm so sorry that you are going through this again. :hugs: You know we are all here for you.

GR, Literati is right, you may well have a burst of energy to get you through your wedding day. I hope all goes well for you and you have a day filled with love and laughter (and not too many yawns)!

Apple, I can't believe how mean those tests are! I would just throw them out.

Arabelle and Kitty, those dreams sound awful. I used to have the most amazing vivid and memorable dreams but now I just cant seem to recall having them when I wake up. 

Munchkin I'm glad you were able to get through your EDD this week with a positive approach. This whole process has made me very philosophical about how everything that happens in your life is all part of something much bigger- who knows how different our outcomes could have been if it didn't happen. I don't want to say "everything happens for a reason", because I don't think that is the case, but it certainly takes us in other directions...

Literati, are you starting to feel better as you get close to 12 weeks?

AFM, I had my 20 week scan this week (cant remember if I mentioned that before) all looked good on the day but I haven't seen the report yet. They gave me a usb of pictures but it didn't work :nope: DH will go and ask them to fix it as he works in the same hospital. He can be very charming so I hope they agree!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Elizabean! You ladies have all been so amazing (although I feel like a Debbie Downer having to keep saying miscarriage instead of bfp). I haven't made this one public knowledge yet, but am doing pretty well mentally. Don't get me wrong, it is tough to have suffered so many loses so close together, but I have faith that I will one day get my forever baby. I am actually kind of planning my own baby shower (lol) because with 2 kids I think my sister won't be able to really do what I want, and I'm planning her sprinkle party for this baby on the way.

Whenever I finally get pregnant for keeps, I want a gender reveal baby shower so that I get a lot of gender neutral stuff. The guests would have to pick a team (team boy or team girl) based on what they think the baby would be and then compete in a bunch of competitions to see who the winners are. Hubby would come in at some point to reveal what we are actually having. I was just reading about a party game that we could turn into the reveal possible. It's called the dirty diaper game. Guests would take a diaper (white in the original game, but I would have them pink and blue) made of felt and pin it to their shirt. Depending on how many babies I am pregnant with, the diaper would have a little brown fabric paint smudge of poop to reveal the gender. :rofl: Wishful thinking, but it passes the time!


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - I am feeling a bit better, but anxiously anticipating my dr's appointment on Monday when we'll get to hear the heartbeat. I am trying to stay positive, but I know I'll feel a lot more positive once I hear that.

Glad you had your 20 week scan but terrible that the usb of pics didn't work! I hope your dh can turn on his charm and get them to fix it! And I do hope you get to see the report soon. 

Jrepp - Glad to hear you're staying positive. It's fun you're planning your own baby shower. :happydance: It sounds like your gender-reveal party will be super fun!


----------



## Elizabean

Ugh, its odd how quickly things can change. I have had some light spotting today which has scared me a bit so have to go in and see the midwife from my doctors office- she wants to check my antibodies, give me an anti-d shot and check bub. Not the relaxing Friday afternoon I was hoping for :wacko:

She didn't seem to concerned as I had the 20 week scan 4 days ago and everything was fine... I'm a bit scared though as I'm sure you can all imagine.:cry:


----------



## celine

Oh elizabean i can imagine the worry! Hope all ok xxx will they scan you again or just use doppler for hb?

Jrepp i love your attitude! I often feel bad cos most us are moving on but we are totally her 100% to back you up and support you, thats what this thread is for and not to make you feel down, if you feeling down you can say so because odds are someone on here knows how you feel <3 i say daydream and pinterest ideas away, it will come true! Im loving the gender reveal party! I wish id done that cos i think now by the third its not really proper and also my sons tells everyone he knows anyway.

Grgirl have a fabulous wedding tomorrow x


----------



## garfie

Still stalking ladies just got my own problems at the moment with eldest (he has autism):cry:

Elizabean - Fingers crossed that everything is okay for you :hugs:

JR - We don't have baby showers in the UK - but I also dream about how I would reveal:flower:

GR - Have a lovely day - it goes by so fast - so take some time when just you and hubby can be alone - don't fall asleep :sleep: :haha:

Munchkin - I think everyone on this thread has a reflective day - I have been doing it quite a lot lately and although I don't want to give up I may have my hand forced (as you all know hubby is not fussed either way) and I am having some major problems with my eldest - so I ask myself would it be fair to have another and then the yearning takes over and I think well whatever I will manage :flower:

LL - How are you these days:happydance:

Love to all the pregnant ladies (lots of them on this thread now) so that gives me hope - even though some of you are a lot younger than me - think I might be the dinosaur of the group:haha:

Love to the few ladies still trying:dust::dust::dust:

AFM - Apart from the problems with my eldest - just :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Elizabean - Sorry to hear about the spotting, I hope the scan puts your mind at enough ease though...spotting seems to be so common, i'm not sure why noone speaks about it openly (except on these forums!) x

Garfie - Why, how 'young' are you? :) I'm 36 (will be 37 when baby arriveS)....how old's everyone else out of interest?


----------



## celine

Im 32, will be four weeks away from 33 when #3 arrives <3


----------



## garfie

:haha: I'm 42 but my hubby is 34:winkwink:

Any other dinosaurs out there?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

We're kind of the other way round garfie. My oh is 42 and I'm 33, 34 at the end if March x


----------



## Jrepp

I'm 29, 30 in June.


----------



## apple_20

hi i (just) turned 25.

god i hate those tests. yeah they are evaps unfortunately they seem to always give evaps. they have some mixed reviews online anyway but so cheap and the ovulation sticks worked great.

cd11 for me and my last batch of tests are negative/evaps.

af is due monday (ish) think ill keep using these crappy tets just to stop me spending money. Ill buy expensive one if Im actually late.


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - I am so sorry about your spotting. :hugs: I know how frightening it is even if you have seen signs that your baby is doing well very recently. My guess is that your baby is totally fine and this is just a little scare. :hugs: Keep us posted. I do wish pregnancy would be less stressful!!! 

Garfie - Oh, I'm doing ok. Just anxiously awaiting my dr's appointment on Monday so I can hear the heartbeat and hopefully breathe a bit easier.

Sorry to hear you're having more struggles with your son recently.

I am 25, but I will have turned 26 before the baby is born (much to my chagrin)! 

Apple - Same age! Kind of. :) Good idea to save up for the expensive ones for when you're actually late.


----------



## Jrepp

Elizabean, how is everything going? Have you had any more spotting?

Apple - I'm sorry your tests are giving off horrible evaps. Are you having any symptoms?

Afm: bleeding stopped yesterday and most of the cramping is gone today. Went to see the orthopedic surgeon again about my leg, and I am stuck in a walking boot again for the next 6!weeks. It's going to make baby making somewhat more difficult but if my leg gets better it's worth it. I started to debate with myself about the opk's, so now I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Elizabean

Thank you all for the well wishes and support.

Saw midwife and she checked bub with the Doppler as I had the big scan earlier in the week. Baby is fine, she said there is nothing to worry about and these things happen sometimes and they don't know what causes the spotting. I'm so relieved everything is ok, but could have done without the scare! 

Got lots of wriggles and kicks last night as an apology/ reassurance though, and dh was able to feel really some strong kicks; he felt a few last week but they were faint.

In answer to age question, I'm 28, will turn 29 2 months after baby is born. Hubby will have just turned 33 when baby arrives. Or as he keeps saying, it might come on his birthday. 

Funny to think he was 23 when I met him and I thought he was so mature!


----------



## Kittycat155

Elizabean: Is this around time you would get a period? I know I have heard some women who get spotting around then.

I have house to self tonight as husband is hanging with cousin who is leaving country tomorrow. Tv all night long:) Wish it was not icy as I feel like walking a bit.


----------



## penguin1

I'm 33, dh is 31. I'm glad the baby gave you some reassurance kicks. that's always nice elizabean!


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - Blimey love, you're in the wars this past week! Fingers crossed for everything just giving you a break for a bit. X

Elizabean- Glad to hear everything's fine with bubs and reassuring kicks :) Pregnancy - surely there must be an easier way to do this? x

Garfie - We're only as old as the man we feel....etc :haha: except my DF is older than me lol


----------



## GRGirl

Elizabean, glad everything's ok!

Jrepp- you're due for a break! Sorry about your leg :(

AFM- getting married today, in about 8.5 hours (eek!!!) so excited! Off to Mexico tomorrow for 6 days of relaxation and then back to the snow :(


----------



## Linnypops

GRGirl - Congrats love! Enjoy your honeymoon! x


----------



## apple_20

Gr girl happy wedding day!

Elizabean glad bleeding was nothing serious, I loved feeling baby kick :)

Jrepp sorry to hear about the leg. I hope you get some reloief.

Afm another bfn this morning well rubbish evap that I'm getting used to.

Weird I have had a very small amount of brown tinged cm. Just once. Gone now. Think Im due Monday.


----------



## celine

Happy wedding day GRgirl xxx


----------



## MrsSmith54

I miscarried four days ago and I took an ovulation test and it positive I've been having all my symptoms but I still don't believe it could this be real did anyone else go thru this?


----------



## Kittycat155

MrsSmith54: Well LH and HCG can still be in body few days-weeks after. I would continue to test and expect it to drop/get lighter and lighter everyday. Then when it starts to darken again THAT would be you going to ovulate.

GRGir: Happy Wedding Day!!! Sounds like a nice trip to escape snow! 

apple_20: I had that around 6DPO and got faintest of faint lines 9DPO and a more obvious line on 10DPO. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mrssmith, my opks still have lines on and have done since my mc two weeks ago. It could be hcg left in your system, that's what I think mine is. Having said that, some ladies here have oved really early after mc so if you are wanting to ttc straight away and you feel ok then you could dtd just in case.

Gr happy wedding day!!!! Enjoy every second of your big day! Can't wait to hear all about it. Hope you have a magical honeymoon too.

Sorry to hear about your leg jrepp. I hope this will help resolve the issue and any pain for you. 

I am 33 and my hubby is 40. I'd like to be pregnant asap but will be 34 in August so would be 34 before apbirth of another baby. I think I'd possibly like 3 children so so would plan to have a third before I'm 37. 

Sorry about the bfn apple. Maybe it's still too early. With my dd I had a bfn on 13 dpo and a faint bfp 14 dpo so early bfps don't work for everyone of the hcg isn't as high early on. Good luck x

Eliza, I'm so pleased you heard the hb and are more reassured all is ok with baby! I still miss feeling my dd kicking and wriggling around, can't wait to feel that again. It's amazing isn't it. Total miracle. Enjoy it <3


----------



## MrsSmith54

I took an hcg test and everything came out negative crystal clear no sign of a line anywhere and it's been six days I had slight pinching on my right ovarie which I only get when I ovulate but I thought it was to soon and then I took the ovulation test and it can out positive I'm taking another one in a few hours to see if any changes have occurred I'm actually excited let's see what happens


----------



## Mrs W 11

My hpt is negative too and has been for about 10 days but opks are picking up traces even tho hpt isn't. It's really confusing. I've just accepted that I might not be able to read my body as easily this month and I'm dtd regularly in case I ov without realising. 

I hope this is it for you tho, good luck x


----------



## slg76

HAPPY WEDDING DAY GRGIRL!!! Hope you enjoy every minute of it. 

Hi MrsSmith. Sorry to hear about your loss. I would have said that it was HCG turning your OPK positive but that's not the case if your HPT is negative. You can ovulate anytime your HCG gets below about 50. Actually the drop in HCG can trigger an ovulation. I'm surprised your HPT is negative after only a few days; were you very early on in your pregnancy? Sounds to me that you may be ovulating now. Anything can happen after a miscarriage :shrug: Good luck catching that egg.


----------



## Mrs W 11

God knows what's happening to me then :rofl: hpt has been negative for a good 10 days but opks have had lines on for the full 2 weeks since my mc! 

It's either picking up traces of hcg or my body is trying to ovulate. 

Mrs smith have you had any ewcm? I haven't and cervix is low. So frustrating!


----------



## arabelle

Happy wedding day GR!!! Hope you have a very relaxing trip to Mexico!


----------



## Jrepp

Mrs W. I had 16 days of positive opk's last cycle! Just keep bedding, just keep bedding (sung to the tune in finding nemo)


----------



## Mrs W 11

They are amazing when they work aren't they but can be so confusing! How are you today jrepp? X


----------



## MrsSmith54

@Mrs.W I hoping I can catch this one but I wont hold my breath and when I got pregnant with the one I just lost I was positive for about three weeks which didn't make and sense to me but some how I caught that egg we tried every other day and we made a baby so have a little faith Im praying for you hoping you can catch it and that you rainbow is a little sticky one. Im hoping I can either catch it now or my next cycle. I have an appointment weds to get my final okay but Im letting my body tell me what to do for now. Since Im new to this what is ewcm 

@sig76 i was 7 weeks 4 days when I miscarried I lost all signs and symptoms within hours of it starting


----------



## celine

Mrs W hiw strong are your opk lines?
Hi mrsSimith and welcome :) sounds to me too look your body is maybe ovulating? All bets are off after a loss sadly.


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGirl - Wishing you a happy, exciting, fairytale of a wedding today. And enjoy your wonderful vacation! You deserve the relaxation! :hugs: 

Apple - Those evaps must be so frustrating. I hope AF doesn't show!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks mrs smith! I'd love to catch this cycle or next and hope you do too. We can be bump buddies!! 

Celine - the opks aren't positive, the line is fainter than the control line but its a good clear line, definitely not a squinter or anything like that. I'd say its maybe slowly getting fainter but has been there over 2 weeks.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm doing well today. Spent the day with hubby, having some fun on his last day of his mini vacation. I'm really sore from all the walking we did from the injections the other day and the stupid boot. Hubby and I dtd this morning which was fun. Now we are back home hanging out for a bit before dinner. How are you doing?


----------



## penguin1

grgirl, happy wedding! have a great vacation too!

sorry New ladies, I know nothing about ovulating after m/c but hopefully those opks are not giving false hope! catch those eggies!

AFM-just waiting out this month for my injections! I'll try to keep up on here!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jrepp said:


> I'm doing well today. Spent the day with hubby, having some fun on his last day of his mini vacation. I'm really sore from all the walking we did from the injections the other day and the stupid boot. Hubby and I dtd this morning which was fun. Now we are back home hanging out for a bit before dinner. How are you doing?

Aww that sounds like a really nice day! Sorry you are in pain though, sounds like you need some r&r and maybe pampering! 

I'm ok thanks, sat giving my dd breakfast while dh sleeps grrrr and I've so much housework to do. But I can't fall out with him because I had ewcm and a barely reachable cervix last night haha! Xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations gr! Hope you had a fantastic day and managed to keep your rainbow a secret. Enjoy Mexico.

Garfie sorry to hear your having problems with your son. Hope you're both ok.

Elizabean that must have been such a scare but glad baby is kicking away now. Did you find out the sex? I was team yellow with dd and will be again next time. I loved hubby telling me at the birth.

My OPKs were also completely unreliable that first cycle after mc, I hope you ladies all get clear signs soon.

Jrepp sorry to hear about the third mc, it sucks. Hope the boot doesn't hinder your baby making this cycle, it sounds like your body could be finally ready for a rainbow.

Sorry for everyone I missed! It was my best friends baby shower yesterday, she's due in march and because I was due in feb we decided to have a joint one in jan. As you can imagine it was tough being at my own baby shower but not pregnant so I made sure I looked super skinny and got drunk! Survived it the only way I know how! And having all my friends around me helped. I'd have been almost 37 weeks by now so I've been quite down but am now looking forward to ttc again. Roll on AF!


----------



## apple_20

Hi anniebobs. 
The shower must have been tough, that's exactly what I would have done though!

Mrsw yep got to keep the husband on side when o is coming.

Welcome to new ladies. I'm sorry to say it but first cycle after mc is so random all I can suggest is regular bd!


----------



## apple_20

AFM af due tomorrow still bfn on the cheapies and no more spotting or whatever that was. Feel out but also been getting nausea the last two days. Can't help but hope if I'm honest. I've avoided all talk of pregnancy with oh or I think he'd suspect I'm going crazy.


----------



## Linnypops

Annie - Sorry about the baby shower, very strong of you to have gone along anyway...also, looking great and having some drinks - well played. ;)

Apple - Do you normally get spotting a few days before AF? Sounds a bit bfp'ish....I'd still be holding out hope if I was you too x


----------



## boodley

Hey ladies, sorry I've been a bit quiet - I've been following and thinking of everyone, though. I seem to be having another anovulatory cycle this month - pretty down about it. Thought that was one thing I could rely on. I feel like things are getting worse over time and I'm finding it hard to keep up my hope. Hitting my due date and not even back trying to conceive, physically. I've no idea whether things will reset with time or what's going on. I'm starting acupuncture next Friday, and am thinking of going privately for an anatomical ultrasound to see what's going on in there. I'm going to wait two more months and if nothing happens, I'm going to see a specialist. Surely it's time for a lucky break? 

Sorry for the rant :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley - so sorry you are having a rough time. How confusing that your body is suddenly having these anovulatory cycles! It doesn't sound like a bad idea to be checked out soon. You deserve your rainbow baby already!! 

Annie - so sorry about your friend's (would-have-been-your) baby shower. That would have been so tough. Good for you for pulling through. Are you finally trying this month?


----------



## apple_20

Linnypops said:


> Annie - Sorry about the baby shower, very strong of you to have gone along anyway...also, looking great and having some drinks - well played. ;)
> 
> Apple - Do you normally get spotting a few days before AF? Sounds a bit bfp'ish....I'd still be holding out hope if I was you too x

No I don't ever have this which is why my hopes are up, but with bfns I'm not convinced. Anyway AF due tomorrow!

Boodley sorry about your cycle I hope it improves. Perhaps something the docs could give you or something natural to get it going?


----------



## apple_20

I'm very confused. I did another hpt. I was bored. Got another evap line but it is much darker then any evap I've ever had. As in even a non TTC person could see it lol. Still not coloured though. I tried wetting the test to check it wasn't dried out but its still there. 

I'm going to be so dissapointed now if AF arrives tomorrow. 

Sorry to ramble but I'm too chicken to show oh. Can't get PIC up either .


----------



## Literati_Love

That's frustrating, apple! Maybe it's time to get a FRER just to see? It sounds promising!


----------



## Jrepp

I agree with LL apple, get an frer. My supposed evap was actually a short lived bfp, maybe yours is a more long term bfp!


----------



## penguin1

boodley said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been a bit quiet - I've been following and thinking of everyone, though. I seem to be having another anovulatory cycle this month - pretty down about it. Thought that was one thing I could rely on. I feel like things are getting worse over time and I'm finding it hard to keep up my hope. Hitting my due date and not even back trying to conceive, physically. I've no idea whether things will reset with time or what's going on. I'm starting acupuncture next Friday, and am thinking of going privately for an anatomical ultrasound to see what's going on in there. I'm going to wait two more months and if nothing happens, I'm going to see a specialist. Surely it's time for a lucky break?
> 
> Sorry for the rant :(

 oh boo I'm so sorry! that sucks and so frustrating. I am in the same boat. missed my date over 2 weeks ago. I hope you can find a good specialist if that's what you choose to do. thinking of you!


----------



## penguin1

oh Apple I hope you get a better reading soon. wishing that af away!

jrepp, so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jrepp

I have been very crampy all day today. What I wouldn't give to see what's going on in there.


----------



## celine

Oooh apple i hope af stays the hell away!
Mrsw i had to laugh, the things we do for ttc eh? 

Welcome back annie, how brave u are to have gone to the shower, if you girls are up to it i have a funny story? I too was at a baby shower this weekend, for someone who was due in april like me :( but of course ive healed and pregnanatnso im ok.
Well only the mama to be knows im preggo cos its a secret so i wore my only lose shirt (black) and covred up wit a scarf. We get there and they serve wine or sangria! Host goes to fetch a special non alcoholiv bev for the mama to be..so i go ermmm, hey can i have a coffee? (Nice save!)
Then the first game, the host shows us to tie a balloon round our waist and pinch a coin inbetween our knees and run, one at a time, like a race.mwhen i go first she says hey just shove it under your shirt..omg i was so embarressed cos i had to squeeze it in there! 

Well i survived the rest of the day! Phew. I cant hode the bump so i wore a normal shirt at church and got a few funny stares it was hilarious. I might do that at playgroup Thurs to see the reactions hehe. I will announce Next week Tues...so trying to get my wording correct, i really want to start with "celine iphas been prnant for 40 weeks now and even though it is my due date i have no baby to show. In the kast 40 weeka ive been pregnant three times, two angels loves and wanted have left scars on my heart forever. I am blessed today to share i am almost 19 weeks oregnant and finally feeling optimistic."

Oh wow...i think i migt have found my wording?


----------



## apple_20

Celine that sounds perfect wording.

AFM AF arrived today. Just as I did another test with a different brand to check. It has a very faint line too so looks like another chemical?
Do you think I should go to docs if I've had 2chemicals in 2 months? Im worried now that the d&c has damaged me :( I'm very down now.


----------



## Kittycat155

apple_20: I had 2 chemicals back to back and now am 5W1D. I had a MC in July and passed baby naturally at home so no experience with D&C. Doctor trip couldn't hurt. Maybe they can US you at some point to check lining/run some blood. Sorry it worked out way it did. I know the feeling of so close yet so far. Hope you are able to find some answers.


----------



## Jrepp

I am so sorry apple! I think you should talk to your doctor, but perhaps you should give your body a break?


----------



## Munchkin30

So sorry Apple.

Celine that sounds perfect xx ANd i love your baby shower story. Makes me LOL!!


----------



## celine

Oh Apple :(

Do what you thibk best, i think on your shoes id ask the professionals what to do. Its heartbreaking especially since you have a perfect ds.


----------



## apple_20

Thanks everyone. I don't know what I! Going to do yet probably go to the docs though. I just know they will say its just something that happens and I'll be fine etc. Alot of doctors dont count chemicals as mc but I'd rather he knew about them so if it continues to happen he will take me more seriously. Everything I'm going through for baby no.2 makes me realise what a miracle my son is.


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - I would probably go to the dr about 2 chemicals. It would at least be good for your dr to know what's going on. Hopefully everything will sort itself out and you'll get your rainbow BFP next month though. 

Celine - loved your baby shower story! Sounds so awkward. Your wording for your announcement sounds just perfect though! :)


----------



## slg76

Celine: That is a beautiful way to announce. I'm sure everybody will be so very happy for you. It makes me smile to hear you say that you are feeling optimistic and looking forward to your new baby. 

Apple: I'm so sorry you are going through a chemical again. If it were me I would talk to my doctor and ask for an ultrasound to see how my uterine lining looked and to make sure my progesterone was normal. I do know though that it's not as easy to get procedures like that done in the UK. I know I keep mentioning acupuncture but it is believed to improve egg quality. There are also supplements that can help with that. I think the main one is DHEA.


----------



## Linnypops

Apple - :hugs: Sorry love. Can't hurt to speak to your doctor about it. X


----------



## apple_20

Thanks I will ask as this cycle has just been odd.

Spotting 12dpo then nothing then today 14dpo af except (tmi) it started very light brown turned reddy brown and a bit darker and is now barely anything.

Dear af if you've come to wreck my party please do it properly this is just confusing.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Apple :hugs: the confusion is so hard isn't it. Treat yourself to something nice over the next few days to help pass the time, warm baths and chocolate with a good book. Maybe it's an implant bleed and not af? That did happen to me with dd. Ill keep my fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Just thought I'd update to say I heard the baby's heartbeat today! A healthy 165 bpm! :) So relieved.


----------



## apple_20

Thank you Mrs w. No its far to heavy now for ib but now she has properly arrived at least I can move on. On to February the first part of the month has the least pressure too. Off to have a bath and chocolates great idea!

Litaratilove woop for a HB. Must have been awesome to hear it. X


----------



## Jrepp

Yay LL! Did you have a scan already as well? I can't seem to remember. 

Celine - your baby shower story is pretty funny! I don't know how they all didn't notice!?!?

Boodley - have you spoken to your doctor? It seems like something isnt quite right.

Sara - how is the baby making process going with you?

Linny - 16 weeks! Do you have a scan coming soon?

Mrs. w - did you confirm o, or are you still waiting?

Penguin - how's everything going with you? 

Afm: still just limping along. I was doubled over with cramps last night, but no spotting or bleeding so I don't know what it was from. Back to a mild ache in my uterus. I'm struggling with my decision not to use opk's this month, but I will persevere. I watched this video on YouTube about the fertilization process, and feel so badly for the sperm. Poor things go through a lot. I'm thinking I might go get some preseed to try this month, but I don't quite know if it will change my cervical mucus or what. I have also read it possibly increases chances of a miscarriage, and I seem to do alright in that department on my own without help. Hubby seems to be ok with my plan so far, which is just lots of bd until after confirmed o. It's really sweet of him, because he doesn't seem to be as easily excited as I am. Uterine scan is on Friday.......hurry up week!


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - Yep, I had a scan about 2.5 weeks ago so I won't get another one til 20 weeks! It's a long road ahead but at least things are going well. :)

I feel extremely skeptical of pre-seed causing miscarriage. You don't use it once you're actually pregnant so I wouldn't see how that could possibly be. I did use pre-seed the month I conceived this time (and the 3 months prior). It definitely didn't help get me pregnant, as I took twice as long this time, but I liked it a lot for comfort reasons.

That is so weird and awful that you've had such painful cramps for no apparent reason. Hopefully your uterine u/s goes well.


----------



## Jrepp

Thats how I feel as well, but perhaps there is something to it?


----------



## slg76

the only way I can imagine preseed causing miscarriage is if it took a less than healthy sperm and helped it up near the egg. But, if you have a lot of cervical fluid naturally I would imagine the same thing could happen. I've never heard of preseed being an issue. I have used it off and on but probably don't really need it; I just need a big, fat, healthy, fertile egg.


----------



## Literati_Love

That makes total sense, Sara, and I agree with you! 

I hope you get your healthy egg soon!


----------



## Jrepp

I agree as well. I just don't know what to do :lol:


----------



## slg76

yeah, i always want one more thing to try just in case it makes a difference. That's why I tried preseed to begin with. Jrepp, have you considered acupuncture? I don't know the specifics but I know that acupuncturists treat women in early pregnancy to prevent miscarriage. Maybe getting some treatments before/during/and after conception could help protect your next little bean? It is an investment (mine charges $35 a visit) but would be well worth it if it worked. I'm pretty sure the University has an acupuncturist although there are many around town and there's a clinic downtown that specializes in infertility.


----------



## Jrepp

I haven't tried acupuncture yet. I feel like I am resting on my laurels waiting for the blood tests and ultrasound. I feel like there may be a medical reason for all the mcs and I am on the brink of finding out why. I just hope it isnt too late for this cycle. I think Ill email my doctors nurse tomorrow and see if the blood test results are in yet.


----------



## slg76

sounds like a good plan. I hope it's a medical problem that is easily fixed. I say if there's a pill for what is wrong then take it!!! If there's not then try acupuncture and herbs and all the hard stuff like diet and lifestyle changes.


----------



## celine

I agree with slg, i hope its a silly "quick fix" 

Girls i had a spat with dh last night (cos mil is coming for a month) and then insat alone and listened to sad music and thought of my edd in a weeks time and howled and cried :( i thought about howni should be close to giving birth and the tears just fell :(


----------



## slg76

so sorry Celine! Adding stress to an already sad situation is so hard. :hugs: :flower: I hope the visit is easier than you expect it to be. I can't be around my FIL for more than 3 days or so. 

You are in company with hubby arguments as I just had one myself. I really think we are both good parents but we disagree on where to set boundaries for DD and we end up arguing about it pretty regularly. Ug. I hope we can find a good compromise someday.


----------



## celine

slg76 said:


> so sorry Celine! Adding stress to an already sad situation is so hard. :hugs: :flower: I hope the visit is easier than you expect it to be. I can't be around my FIL for more than 3 days or so.
> 
> You are in company with hubby arguments as I just had one myself. I really think we are both good parents but we disagree on where to set boundaries for DD and we end up arguing about it pretty regularly. Ug. I hope we can find a good compromise someday.

Boundries are a huge fight wih us too, since i stay home with the kids and he works kate so often im the one setting the "rules" so when hubby is stressed at yelling kids he flips out and does his own thing.

Oh gosh my mil in such a meanie :( i cant even describe. When she was here for dd birth the health care bureau out me down for depression, they thought i had ppd but when they checked up on me once she was gone i was better...she is such a bully and im such a pushover...


----------



## Linnypops

Oh dear - that sounds awful Celine - To be honest *anyone* staying for more than a week or so I find really stressful! Never mind someone you don't get along with. What's the reason for her staying for such an extended period of time? Any way you could negotiate that down?

Jrepp - God, that sounds rough for you (the pain) - did you say youd been for a scan to see why this was happening? I hadn't heard of preseed causing issues. For CM I was told by a friend to try mega doses of Evening primrose after period finishes up till O - and omg did that work. I've never noticed EWCM before but I was like a snail (tmi) :haha: - yeah my anomaly scan is in 2 weeks! Can't wait to make sure little un is fine and healthy X


----------



## celine

She was coming for two weeks and then guilt tripped hubby and he agreed to a month. They stay in some bungalow park in the uk and the "agreement" is that they wont live in the premiss for two mnths of the year, so they told hubby they will sit in the dark and cold in their mobile home as they cant affird heating.
So now they will be her moaning that my heating is always on (as per thr last time she was here) urgh!


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - oh man - retired parents and their mobile homes are a nightmare! My ex's dad had the same deal (it's so they don't have to pay council tax) and would rock up at our house for a month every year - it was torture! He'd always say he'd be out and about and we wouldn't even notice him, but he'd be there every night complaining about dinner and making a horrible sucking sound on his false teeth :gun:


----------



## slg76

ug. sorry about MIL celine. that is a lot to ask of you. Do you have a friend that you could stay with for a couple days? Maybe if you planned a break for yourself in the middle of her visit it would help break it up and give you something to look forward to.


----------



## arabelle

I have a friend who swears by evening primrose oil- only thing is you have to make sure you stop taking it after ovulation as it can interfere with implantation. I was going to try that next.


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - So sorry about your fight with your dh and feeling sad about your loss again. :cry: It's so sad and other upsetting things always seem to trigger my emotions about the m/c as well. And your mil really does sound awful. I hope things get better soon. 

Sara - Also sorry about your arguments with your dh. I am worried my dh and I will argue a lot about parenting because I completely disagree with a lot of things his parents did to him growing up.


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> I agree with slg, i hope its a silly "quick fix"
> 
> Girls i had a spat with dh last night (cos mil is coming for a month) and then insat alone and listened to sad music and thought of my edd in a weeks time and howled and cried :( i thought about howni should be close to giving birth and the tears just fell :(

I am so sorry that happened! I get along really well with my mil, but if she ever stayed with us I would probably go insane. It is probably so much worse because you don't get along and it's such an extended period of time. Being almost to your due date must be rough too. I hope your hubby comes around and stops being a pain.



Linnypops said:


> Oh dear - that sounds awful Celine - To be honest *anyone* staying for more than a week or so I find really stressful! Never mind someone you don't get along with. What's the reason for her staying for such an extended period of time? Any way you could negotiate that down?
> 
> Jrepp - God, that sounds rough for you (the pain) - did you say youd been for a scan to see why this was happening? I hadn't heard of preseed causing issues. For CM I was told by a friend to try mega doses of Evening primrose after period finishes up till O - and omg did that work. I've never noticed EWCM before but I was like a snail (tmi) :haha: - yeah my anomaly scan is in 2 weeks! Can't wait to make sure little un is fine and healthy X

My scan is Friday at 7am. I've heard of the primrose as well, but am not quite ready to change my bodily functions at this time. I'm scared I will mess something up by doing something on my own. Hopefully I hear from the doctor today about my blood test results. The most ewcm I've ever had was when I was on continuous birth control. It seems to have dwindled since I came off the pill but is still there.



celine said:


> She was coming for two weeks and then guilt tripped hubby and he agreed to a month. They stay in some bungalow park in the uk and the "agreement" is that they wont live in the premiss for two mnths of the year, so they told hubby they will sit in the dark and cold in their mobile home as they cant affird heating.
> So now they will be her moaning that my heating is always on (as per thr last time she was here) urgh!

It seems weird that they can't stay in their home for 2 months out of the year. Are hey renting? Is there anywhere you can go to get away from them for time to time while they are staying with you? Perhaps you could join a "book club" or something just for a break.


----------



## Mrs W 11

That sounds really stressful celine, I feel for you. A month is a long time. Sorry it's causing issues with your hubby, not what you need right now. Xx

Jrepp I'm sorry to hear you've been in so much pain. I hope you get some answers on Friday at your scan. 

I'm still in limbo land! Not sure if I've oved. I kept my opks for a few days and although they all have a line, there was a surge a few days ago, but does it count looking at them now? I thought you had to discard after 10 mins? Cervix is high, not much cm really. I have heartburn which I had last time from about 3-4 dpo! Very weird !!! X


----------



## Jrepp

Do you temp at all?


----------



## GRGirl

Hola from Mexico!! The wedding was awesome and we are having lots of fun here! 6 weeks tomorrow and scan on 2/3 so keeping my fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Jrepp

Glad to hear you had fun. Fill us in when you get back


----------



## Literati_Love

GR - glad you're having a great time! Enjoy the relaxation! Your scan will be here before you know it!


----------



## penguin1

Celine- sorry to hear of your mil coming. I have to agree with sara, maybe a reprieve at a friend's house would be good for you when she comes. sorry you are mourning your loss again too... such a shame when we think of what could have been...

jrepp- I hope you start feeling some relief from your pain soon! eesh! I'm glad your dh is so on board with your plans too. 

I'm just waiting out this month. trying to find out if dh new insurance will cover my current dr. I could not find the clinic in the network search but I called the clinic and they do take the insurance company. I'll be calling this week. I've been super tired this week. no motivation to do anything.


----------



## celine

Mrsw that sounds great! Have u been bding right?

Penguin i hope that new nsueance company will help you out by covering that doc x

Grgirl get back to your honeymoon! Scan in less than a week right? 

Im feeling a bit better, hubby and i chatted a bit last night. Builder is comng to do spar room today, i keep calling it the spare or vuest room. I cant bring myself to call it the babys room...


----------



## slg76

It seems weird that they can't stay in their home for 2 months out of the year. Are hey renting? Is there anywhere you can go to get away from them for time to time while they are staying with you? Perhaps you could join a "book club" or something just for a break.[/QUOTE]

I belong to a "book club". We do pick a book every month and one or two people read it but when we get together we just eat dinner and drink a few glasses of wine. No book talk whatsoever. :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks for reply jrepp, I don't temp anymore because I usually know when I ov thanks to opks and ewcm but its harder to tell this month. I suspect I may have oved yesterday but I guess I'll only know for sure either in 2 weeks or if I have more certain ov signs before then. 

How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## celine

So mrs W when will u test? You are about two weeks post mc right? Is this "usually" when u ovulate?


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats GrGirl! Hope you and Mr GrGirl are having a whale of a time! :) x


----------



## Jrepp

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks for reply jrepp, I don't temp anymore because I usually know when I ov thanks to opks and ewcm but its harder to tell this month. I suspect I may have oved yesterday but I guess I'll only know for sure either in 2 weeks or if I have more certain ov signs before then.
> 
> How are you feeling? Xx

I'm doing alright. Kinda stuck in a state of uncertainty, but hoping for some news today. Really hating work right now. These kids are really pushing back right now!


----------



## GRGirl

So far it's been fun but a few days ago the nausea hit :( and I had a tiny bit of faint brown spotting today so now I'm horribly worried. Did any of you guys have it at 6 weeks and it was ok? I'm trying so hard not to let it get me down but I never had spotting once with DS :(


----------



## Linnypops

GrGirl - Oh crud, not what you want when trying to relax. I was 6w5d when mine started, lasted a few days and I took it really easy - and hopefully you can too on holiday. I found out afterwards that if you've had a miscarriage in your previous pregnancy you are more likely to spot in your next one - a cruel irony. I hope it clears up - the sickness is really positive! X


----------



## Kittycat155

I am having very light spotting. Pink-brown but very mixed in with CM. Been alot more at ease this pregnancy. I had cramps/something last night. Not painful but normally I only feel stuff at night while laying in bed or in shower when I zone out with head lowered and eyes closed.


----------



## Mrs W 11

celine said:


> So mrs W when will u test? You are about two weeks post mc right? Is this "usually" when u ovulate?

Hiya, I'm 3 weeks post mc now. I usually ov around cd 20-21 and I'm now cd23 I think. We've dtd every other day since about cd10 so have given it a chance if I did ov. Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry about the spotting gr & kitty. I had it in my pregnancy with my dd so it can be normal but I know it's still worrying. I hope it goes away soon xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Gr - sorry to hear about your spotting. I did not have any until almost 10 weeks this time but I know it *can* be normal and is especially a better sign if it's brown like you described. And it could even be from all the BDing you're probably doing on your honeymoon. ;) the nausea is a good sign. 

kitty - also sorry to hear about your spotting!! Have you phoned your dr?


----------



## apple_20

Sorry to hear about the spotting girls I know how scary it is. I wish I could reassure you but I don't blame you for worrying.

I'm still hear. Enjoying a cider CD 3 :) got some 'trying for a baby' vits as I find it a bit depressing taking my pg bits when I'm not pg. 
Ha bet te checkout girl didn't know what to think my shopping today included tampons chocolate cider and those vits.


----------



## arabelle

Celine- how exciting that you're building a baby room! Hopefully this will be a good distraction with all the mil drama.

LL- I have the same concerns with my DH and some of the parenting choices his parents made.

GR- I'm sorry you're spotting, I know that's scary...but a bit of brown spotting is likely nothing and more likely a normal result of being on a honeymoon! Try not to worry about it, there's nothing you should do except relax and enjoy the sunshine. I know this is a million times easier said than done. I've worked really hard this pregnancy to not let myself dwell on worries. Im trying to accept that I cannot prevent a loss, I already take good care of myself, so best thing to do is choose to believe that your little baby is growing and thriving.

Jrepp- any update from your dr?

Afm- another scan in less than two weeks. I'm hoping after this the pregnancy will start to feel more real. I think I've avoided letting myself get too attached (which is ridiculous, we all know there is no avoiding the pain if something happens).


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry for the spotting. I seem to remember quite a few of our currently preggers ladies spotting at the start of their so far successful pregnancies. Try and take it easy and hopefully everything is going all right in there. 

Arabelle - I am really hopeful that your scan is going to go swimmingly and you will be much more at ease. You already made it to shriveled prune, so it is looking great for you.

I just spoke to my doctors nurse assistant and she said my results are in and is waiting to hear from the doctor for interpretation. I should know by the end of the day if bloods are ok. She also said that my ultrasound is a vaginal wand ultrasound looking at my ovaries, uterus and cervix (including length). Thankfully I don't have to do anything like drink a bunch of water or anything prior to the ultrasound. I'll update when I hear more.


----------



## Elizabean

GR and Kitty I hope you are both relaxing and not stressing. I have had spotting on and off during my pregnancy from around 6 weeks I think, and even last week too. 

GR I'm glad your wedding went beautifully and I hope you are enjoying your honeymoon.

Celine, commiserations on your MIL coming to stay. Can you spend a lot of time "resting" in another room? Exciting news about the builder coming! We call ours the middle room- soon will have to call it bub's room. There is a lot of work to do on ours.

Oh, I have a good MIL story for you too- last week, before my 20 week scan we dropped by as they live near the hospital and I had to pick up some more roomy clothes I had left there since we moved. MIL took one look at my bump and laughed out loud. Instead of saying something like, wow, look at that bump, or you look great, which is what most normal people would say, she said, "are you sure you haven't just eaten too many baked beans?". Well MIL, I'm pretty sure if it was just a belly full of gas, they wouldn't be doing an ultrasound on me- your son's baby is definitely in there. And he wonders why I try to avoid her!

Apple, that sounds like an interesting shopping basket. Enjoy your cider!

Linny, you always come up with the most comforting stats and facts! I had not read that if you are PAL you are more likely to spot next time. It's good to know.

Arabelle, it sounds like you have a good attitude there. Hopefully the next 2 weeks doesn't drag for you.

Mrs W 11, it sounds like you have been busy. At least you know you have done you best to try and catch the egg this cycle. When do you think you will test?

Hope everyone else is doing well- much love to you all x


----------



## Elizabean

JRepp- fingers are crossed for your results


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - what an awful comment for your MIL to make! Ugh! I hope you didn't let it get to you. I'm sure you look splendid! 

Arabelle - I've done the same thing with this pregnancy and trying not to get attached. Hearing the heartbeat at my 12-wk appointment sealed the deal, though, and I'm hopelessly attached now. I think your baby is doing great and I bet you that 12-wk scan will enable you to relax a bit. I think there's something magic in the 12-wk mark. If you've made it that far, you know you're doing well. 

Jrepp - I hope the u/s goes well! 

Apple - :haha: I know I've had some plenty confusing items at the check-out before too! Enjoy your cider.


----------



## Jrepp

Dr just called. All blood results were within normal range. Now to see what the ultrasound shows. I don't know whether I am rooting for them to find something or not find something. Either way hubby said all we can do is keep trying.


----------



## slg76

Jessica: I totally understand wanting but not wanting a problem to be found. Nice if it's a problem with an easy fix. I think unexplained infertility would be such a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## celine

Jrepp good luck <3 btw u should tell those docs calling it a vaginal "wand" doesnt make it less creepy i hate those! But its for a good cause.

To the spotting ladies indeed many of us here have spotted during prgnancy and it can be normal, i can understand the fear though, ive not spotted in pregnancy but im sure the sight of blood (and God knows i check everytime i pee) would freak me out.

Elizabean urgh mils! When mine came to "help" for dds birth she bought me some lacy g-strings (thats right a 9m pregger lady needs those) and proceeded to tell me she hopes the medium will fit, and oh she got herself the same but obviously in a size small.....

The "spare/baby" room will be the guest room for mil in three weeks, we will set up a tv in there and i will prob hide alot in my room and be "tired" and read and watch netflix etc.

Oh ladies i was so touched by a sweet friend, she is due in april when i was and when i went on the girlie weekend early preg we shared a room (without her knowing i was also preg) and now she is insisting to throw me a baby shower, (i told her last week) so yesterday chatting about ithe shower i asked if she thought it would be cheeky if i asked everyone to give me rather a donation towards an ergo baby carrier cos ive always wanted one, and i dont need clothes or diapers etc. And she said, but i have an ergo and you can have it! They are quite pricey so im so grateful for the kindness of ppl <3

I hope when i announce on fb i can give all the angel mummies some hope x

Editted to add: speaking of spotting, one of my best friends found out she is preg last week, wasnt planned, they have a three year old and and a wee 2 bed flat, over the weekend she was mortified and now coming to terms with it. She is now spotting and cramping at 5 weeks :( i feel bad because im freaking out, at the same time i know from this site that it could happen and everything will be fine...urgh! My heart goes out to you spotters...seeing blood is always scary!


----------



## Linnypops

Apple - :) Hope you enjoyed your cider! hehe, it's classic female shopping list you have there x

Elizabean - Wow mil's are just the gift that keeps on giving aren't they? :haha: I am very fortunate with mine and grateful for that...yeah stats became my comfort blanket, particulary when spotting :)

Arabelle - hurray for 12 weeks scan! :hugs: I also hope after that you'll be feeling good enough to relax and enjoy the rest of it. X

Jrepp - Good to hear your bloods are fine - see with the ultrasound do they do the hsg/dye thing when they do that? x

Celine - I have to say - your mil sounds like a real treat! A g-string when heavily pregnant - it's a bit random isn't it? :haha: - and i'm sure your hubs would have been delighted to know both his wife and mother were wearing the same undies! <shiver> x


----------



## apple_20

Hey how are all the TTC's Today? I! CD 5 feeling chilled and quite positive (just wait for the 2ww)

How are the pg girls anymore exciting scans coming up? Are any of you getting 3d scans?


----------



## arabelle

Apple- I am nervous and excited for my scan in less than two weeks. Seeing the little heart beating away at 8+3 was one of the most amazing things I've ever seen. Wr have no intention of doing a 3d u/s. I think it would be more fun if you were finding out the sex and they didn't have to carefully navigate around certain bits! The standard in Canada is for one at 11-13 and one at 18-20. We had an extra at 8 to check viability, because my mw thought it would be good for me (prob helped that DH told her how anxious I'd been). My mil asked yesterday if she could come to an ultrasound. Is it just me or are these appointments not a special thing for DH and I? I'm a little shocked that she asked.


----------



## apple_20

Yeah same in the UK you get 12 week and 20week. We got a 3d scan (we knew gender_) because our 20 week scan was like 5mins. It was a lovely experience plenty of time to look at details like feet and hands. Aww it feels like last year but it was more like 2 years ago!

Yes they are totally a personal thing. If you wanted to share it with her you would have asked! Is she just excited?


----------



## GRGirl

Arabelle- yeah that's weird, it should be special not everyone crammed into the room to see!

Celine- you definitely win the "worst mil" contest! A g string ?!

AFM- spotting stopped so FX it's ok, although I'm currently freaking out bc the morning sickness is just about paralyzing me! I had hyperemesis with DS and this is even worse than it was with him! I'm already throwing up a few times a day :( praying this means this is my rainbow baby bc I'm hoping being this sick is a good sign. I hope so!


----------



## slg76

I have to chime in and say that I have the best MIL ever! Such a sweet, caring woman! Always going out of her way for someone else. I miss her since she passed (cancer two years ago). My FIL....another story :haha:

My hubby is not so lucky; his MIL (my mom) is a little wacko and hard to deal with.


----------



## celine

Apple i had a 3d with my ds but i called too late for dd, i loved it and even showed him the video the other day <3 prob wont do it for this one cos money is tight.

Urgh tomorrow is february meaning mil countdown 3 weeks :(

One of my close friends is having a mc :( something id never wish on my worst enemy :( she only found out a week ago and it was not planned,


----------



## Jrepp

Had scan today, not too sure what is going on though. The lady doing the scan wouldn't tell me if she saw anything but I think they found something...... I took pics without her knowing, but on.y got the second half of my scan. There is something in there that she was really focused on. You can see it in a few of the pics.nth is pic is the scans I could see on the screen
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jrepp

Here is a closer look at some of the pics she took. These are the ovary pics. I have 3 nice big follicles on the right and a few small ones on the left
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jrepp

These are the uterus ones is could see without messing with the equipment. You can see a dark round something that possibly has blood flow to it.
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## celine

Sneaky jrepp, i cant tell what she is focusing on....when will they have a chat to discuss with u?


----------



## garfie

Still stalking ladies:winkwink:

JR - I hate it when they do that - don't say a bloody word - have you got to wait for another appointment/dr to look over the scans - hope your's is quicker than mine I'm still waiting:coffee::coffee::coffee:

Celine - Wow that is some MIL you have there:growlmad: so sad for your friend:cry:

GR - Hope you had a fabby wedding - I bet the day went sooooo quickly and glad you are enjoying your honeymoon - boo for the MS - any ideas yet what gender:hugs:

Arab - Yeah I think it is a personal thing as well and that is just weird:wacko:

To all the other ladies hope everything is going well for you whatever stage you are in your cycle.

AFM - As per usual I am just waiting:coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jrepp

In pictures 19 and 20 you can see a black circle. That's what it was. I am waiting for a call from the doctor probably Monday. If I don't hear anything I'm going to call.


----------



## Mrs W 11

It's so hard when you go for a scan and they leave you waiting rather than tell you what they can see. I guess sometimes though its because the soon graphed just takes the pictures and a doctor needs to examine them to determine what they are. I hope all is ok though and that you get the call to discuss the results soon so that you aren't waiting. Xx


----------



## GRGirl

Hi guys,
I went in to the ER because I was worried about the spotting and felt dehydrated. Had an u/s this morning and the baby measured 6w3d and had a heartbeat of 120 bpm which the ER dr said was great. It was the coolest thing to see! Said I had a bit of extra fluid in there that could be blood, which could've caused the spots , but I also have a UTI and that can cause the spotting too. So on antibiotics for 10 days, lots of fluids, and going to the RE on Monday.

I feel so much better now that I went and glad we caught the UTI. Feel relieved we saw the HB but I know anything can still happen.

And OH and I decided this is definitely it for us. If this works out, 2 is it. I can't take the strain and nervousness of checking for spotting 20x a day, worrying about every pinch or ache, driving myself half crazy every day thinking I'll lose this one too. I know my limits.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Gr girl I'm sorry to hear about the uti but so glad you saw the baby and the hb and that all is ok. X


----------



## Literati_Love

GR - I am so glad your baby is doing well! What a relief. I do think things are going to go well for you this time. :) Sorry about your UTI. Those are no fun. Hopefully the spotting stops when you've cured that. I understand not wanting to go through this again. If we had another loss at this point, I'm not even sure if I'd ever try to get pregnant again...leaving me childless. :(

Jrepp - I really don't know anything about the reproductive system so I couldn't tell you anything from the scan photos. I hope you hear from your dr soon.


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - Hope you get some answers soon love. In the UK they will talk to you as you get scanned etc - so I always think it's bizarre to have to wait! x

GrGirl - Hurray for uti's - or not - but hurray for spotting being nothing to worry about. I know it feels like you're not out of the woods yet but everything I read and researched about bleeding/spotting shows that the chances of loss now are incredibly slim. x


----------



## Mrs W 11

They definitely do at a 12 & 20 week scan if all is ok linny but I'm in the uk and at my recent scan where I was told I'd lost the baby she didn't speak as she scanned, it took about 10 minutes for her to stop scanning and explain what she'd seen, it was awful. And when I had a scan for a lump on my ovary which turned out to be a huge tumour, they never spoke at all, just told me to make a drs appointment. Later that day the surgery rang asking me to make an urgent appointment where they told me I needed an operation, it was awful. 

X


----------



## Jrepp

I'm so sorry mrs. W. It's so frightening when they don't say anything but talk to your doctor. I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## Linnypops

Mrs W - oh god, I didn't realise they did that here if something was wrong. It must be nerve wracking because if they ask you to wait and speak to doctor - it's not usually great news is it?


----------



## slg76

when my breast cancer was initially scanned the woman talked in generalities about what she was seeing (oh, here is the lump...etc). She told me not to worry about it. I guess she was taking the worry out of my wait until the Dr. could follow up with me. I'm sure it just depends on the personality of the tech doing your scan. I hope your mystery blob is nothing to worry about, Jrepp!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh I'm sure it does depend. Mine was ages ago so I'm fine now xx


----------



## Jrepp

With everything that's going on, I don't think this was the month to stop opk's. I think I'm going to ovulate today based upon the cramping I am experiencing but I dint know that for a fact. Hubby and I bd last night and the night before. Pushing for tonight after the Super Bowl just in case.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck jrepp! Have fun & fingers crossed! X


----------



## apple_20

good luck with the scan results j-repp.

my negative scans they spoke to me at the end but during the scan they said ill turn the screen to you if everything is okay. so i knew already because she never showed it to me.

im actually quite afraid of scans now and i think waiting in the same waiting room (if fingers crossed i get pg) for my viability scan will freak me out.


----------



## Elizabean

Linnypops said:


> Celine - I have to say - your mil sounds like a real treat! A g-string when heavily pregnant - it's a bit random isn't it? :haha: - and i'm sure your hubs would have been delighted to know both his wife and mother were wearing the same undies! <shiver> x

This made me laugh!

GR, glad you got to hear the HB and your UTI got caught.

JRepp, I have no idea about the scans but I hope you get your answer soon :hugs:


----------



## JillieBean

Just wanted to update that I got my BFP the day after Christmas, saw a healthy baby at 7 weeks and and now sick as a dog (first time in any pregnancy) at 8+4. Feeling optimistic and totally positive about this one! Due September 10, 2014 :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, Jillie!


----------



## JillieBean

Thanks! Your EDD is DH's bday :)


----------



## Elizabean

Congrats Jilliebean, that is great news!


----------



## celine

Wonderful news jilliebean!


----------



## garfie

Congrats Jillie - :happydance: (Munchkin you need to update the title to 9:winkwink:) hey maybe I can be number 10:wacko: In fact maybe we can have a run of BFPs soon:happydance:

Love to all you wonderful ladies :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GRGirl

Congrats Jillie!

AFM- going in today for another scan to see the HB again hopefully FX and hopefully then we'll have another one in about 2 weeks.

I had horrible dreams all last night that we went in today and there was no heartbeat :( I woke up crying with a wet pillow so I know I was crying in my sleep :( Got in a bit of a row with DH this am- he doesn't mean to, but he just says insensitive things and I'm terrified for the appointment today, so I just snapped. The thought of another loss makes me want to curl up in a fetal position and not ever move again- I know 3 isn't as many as some, but it just about broke me. Keep telling myself over and over that we saw a HB already but I know full well from this thread alone that that doesn't mean a lot. Things can still happen.

All I want is for this baby and pregnancy to go ok and I'm trying so hard to be upbeat. This is the furthest I've gotten other than DS (obviously lol) so I'm trying to be optimistic. If anyone has any good thoughts to spare for me in about 2 hours, that'd be awesome :)


----------



## garfie

GR - Aw hun I really feel for you - but the best advice I can give you is PMA keep on thinking nice thoughts - and yes I have plenty of nice thoughts for you too:flower:

Good luck hun - I wish you all the best at your scan BIG :hugs: I know how scary this is - but PMA PMA PMA all the way - your baby needs you mama:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Jilliebean - Congratulations!

GrGirl - Sending positive vibes your way - I think any amount of loss is too much and you deserve to have your rainbow. I know it's hard to believe in good things after so many shit things (excuse my language) but the odds are genuinely stacked in your favour now. I hope the scan puts your mind at ease anyway X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Gr girl - sending loads of positive vibes. The odds are that all will be fine this time so keep smiling. You are pregnant and chances are will have a healthy baby later this year. I hope the scan goes well, update us later xx

Congrats jilliebean! Brilliant news.

I've got heart urn this evening. I'm a bundle of nerves this tww as I want it so much!! I'm officially testing Friday but might start some sneaky ic soon! Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Linnypops

Mrs W - Heartburn only shows up for me when i'm bfp! Do you normally get it? I have my fingers crossed for ya x


----------



## GRGirl

Mrs W- I didn't start getting heartburn until after my BFP but FX it's a good sign for you.

Scan today went ok- RE said everything looked good, I'm measuring ok, heart beat was 124 bpm. I go back in 2 weeks for another scan (going to be a LONG 2 weeks!)


----------



## Literati_Love

GR - that's great! I know it's hard to believe things are going well but it really sounds promising for you! 

And I know what you mean about crying in your sleep. DH often wakes up in the night to me crying and wailing in my sleep...thankfully usually I don't remember my dreams after. =/


----------



## Jrepp

That's great gr! Are you feeling more relaxed? 

Congrats Jilliebean!

Mrs. W. I never got heart burn, just straight nausea and vomiting.

Afm: about to have. A heart attack at work. These kids are driving me so crazy! I'm also having globs of ewcm - which I haven't had since before the October miscarriage. I'm still cramping so I don't think I ovulated yet. I was so mad at hubby yesterday that I could have killed him. I told him we HAD t do it in case I ovulated yesterday and he told me to wait until after the Super Bowl. Well, our team lost and he spent the evening angry and decided to play video games instead. After two hours I gave up and went to bed, without trying to make a baby. Stupid man!


----------



## Jrepp

I called the doctor and the radiologist said unremarkable findings, and recommended a sonohisterography and 3d imaging to further evaluate the uterus and whatnot.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jrepp sorry you feel out with hubby, I always bite my tongue and be nice to him if I'm oving as I know he won't want to dtd if we've rowed! Manipulative much?! That's good news that the findings of your scan were unremarkable, hopefully means nothing is wrong, again just bad luck :hugs: it's good if you have ovulated tho! Another step closer to your bfp.

Linny - I never have heart burn. I had it once during second tri with my daughter but only once so guess I ate too much. Then I had it before my bfp last time. I do feel preggo but I know it's too early so I'm trying not to get excited. But tonight, really tender ached boobs and heartburn. 

Gr I'm so glad your scan went well, brilliant news. You are measuring good and heartbeat is strong, your chance are very high of everything being ok this time! Be strong, 2 weeks will soon be here. We will keep you busy!


----------



## Jrepp

Mrs W 11 said:


> Jrepp sorry you feel out with hubby, I always bite my tongue and be nice to him if I'm oving as I know he won't want to dtd if we've rowed! Manipulative much?! That's good news that the findings of your scan were unremarkable, hopefully means nothing is wrong, again just bad luck :hugs: it's good if you have ovulated tho! Another step closer to your bfp.
> 
> Linny - I never have heart burn. I had it once during second tri with my daughter but only once so guess I ate too much. Then I had it before my bfp last time. I do feel preggo but I know it's too early so I'm trying not to get excited. But tonight, really tender ached boobs and heartburn.
> 
> Gr I'm so glad your scan went well, brilliant news. You are measuring good and heartbeat is strong, your chance are very high of everything being ok this time! Be strong, 2 weeks will soon be here. We will keep you busy!

I wasn't really fighting with him, just waiting for him to get over his temper tantrum that the football team we root for lost...... Told him today is the day regardless. I don't think I o'd yet, as temp hasn't gone up yet. Hopefully if we dtd today I will ovulate tomorrow. If i o today, I think it's too late As we didn't dtd yesterday. Guess well see! How are you feeling besides the heartburn?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ill keep my fingers crossed that you do catch the egg! I don't temp so I'm never 100% what day I ovulate but have dtd every other day this cycle.

Other than the heart burn I have achey boobs and am quite bloated (but that could be all the bread I've been scoffing). I must admit I do feel pregnant, having experienced early pregnancy twice before I do feel similar but I keep thinking maybe I just want to feel like that so badly that I'm analysing everything?! Anyway I'm keeping thinking positive for now xxx


----------



## celine

Mrs w i hope your feeling is right! So when will you start the poas phase? 

Jrepp& mrsw aint it the truth with men and bding at the right time! You could of tried the approach that sex will mend his broken heart? Haha, if you are preg this month def blame the superbowl!

Grg i have had three or four scans and i still dont look at the screen til hubby says ok because im scared of what i might see :( the fear doesnt lesve me.

Today is my first edd, ive never been pregnant and gone past my edd as ds was born on his and dd the day before. Ive outed myself to fb and fearful that now that ive said something bad things will happen.


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> Mrs w i hope your feeling is right! So when will you start the poas phase?
> 
> Jrepp& mrsw aint it the truth with men and bding at the right time! You could of tried the approach that sex will mend his broken heart? Haha, if you are preg this month def blame the superbowl!
> 
> Grg i have had three or four scans and i still dont look at the screen til hubby says ok because im scared of what i might see :( the fear doesnt lesve me.
> 
> Today is my first edd, ive never been pregnant and gone past my edd as ds was born on his and dd the day before. Ive outed myself to fb and fearful that now that ive said something bad things will happen.

Well, hubby and I were able to dtd today when I got home from work. I had so much ewcm. I don't think I've had that much since before I got off the pill in May. I think we definitely got it in in time to catch the eggy. Now it's just waiting to see what happens to temps tomorrow and the next day.

I'm sorry you are feeling nervous about outing yourself on Facebook. You are well past the danger zone now!


----------



## celine

Yeay! How did u convince him? 

Ive had loverly responses from fb and a few ppl telling me of their losses too. My mil also commented and its the first time she has acknowledged the mc(s) 
I still dont like her very much, today she has copied photos off my fb, cropped them and posted them to her wall...i hate that.

Oh one person remarked on fb if i was aiming for a backetball team...5?

I am fighting the urge to write back that no im just aiming for a live healthy baby. Or actually this IS pregnancy number 5 so ill be done afterwards...


----------



## Jrepp

It didn't take much convincing.....just a sexy nighty! 

I'm glad people were sensitive for the most part. Sounds like your mil is trying to save face. How do you feel now that you are out?


----------



## garfie

Celine - I think when people don't know what to say they say stupid things - someone said to me wow you could have had a baby for every day of the week (er yes I can count thank you:growlmad:) well done you for coming out and you will be amazed how many people have had losses and how much love is out there for you - it's just the ignorant ones that [email protected]@@@ us off:haha:

JR - A sexy nighty - :haha: those were the days now I have to be a bit more creative :winkwink:- hope your sexy nighty has done the trick :happydance:

Mrs W - when are you testing :hugs:

GR - Great news on your scan :happydance:

AFM - 7DPO I will begin testing tomorrow - well it would be rude not to :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Thank you ladies. My one insensative friend ( who said her neice is fine announcing on fb at 7 weeks because she is younge snd healthy so it wont happen to her) actually just whatsapped me to ask if i am pregnant? Onviousky she saw it on fb...so just say so?

I feel good that its out but didnt think ahead if the stupid comments, i can tell by what is written who has had a loss and who hasnt..or who is just rude and stupid.

Jr good on you girlie! Garfie i think its been so long i bothered with a sexy nightie...i may whip one out tonight for kicks!


----------



## Jrepp

Maybe she's shocked she didn't pick up on it with you right in front of her! I do agree though that an I saw on fb....... 

I think in the end it all comes down to knowing what your so likes. Usually if I put on a skimpy outfit and offer a massage, he's game.....sometimes though I have to take matters into my own hands.


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - sorry about it being the day of your edd and I hope you aren't too discouraged. I know what you mean about worrying something will go wrong now that you've told people, but that's not how life works, and you really are pretty much completely out of the danger zone. Your baby will be ok! Sorry about the ignorant comments on fb but I am glad you received some encouraging and supportive comments as well. There will always be those stupid people who don't understand or care, but we should just try our best to ignore them. :hugs:


----------



## GRGirl

Celine- I am sorry people can be so stupid :( You can definitely tell the ones who have been through more than one MC. I know before my first one, I was sensitive when people announced pregnancies but it never occurred to me that MCs are as common as they are. Then when it happened to me, I realized that people are so hesitant to talk about it, and when they do most people don&#8217;t know what to say :(

Thanks Garfie and everyone. Doesn&#8217;t seem to have helped me much, having the scan. I was feeling better yesterday and now I&#8217;m right back to worrying today. I know worrying won&#8217;t change the outcome, but I&#8217;m finding it hard to keep up the PMA. I keep Googling fetal heart rates and if yesterday&#8217;s was good. I know that one of these days I&#8217;m going to just have to chill out but I don&#8217;t know how. And sexy times?! Ha what&#8217;s that?! I&#8217;m on restriction from &#8220;pelvic activity&#8221; (lol) until 2nd tri. About another 6.5 weeks to go *sigh*


----------



## Jrepp

Oh man gr! I couldn't do it.......um not do it :blush: after everything you've been through, it's only natural that you would be worried. There isn't anything any of us could do or say to make you worry any less, but we are all here to support you no matter what. With time your worry will turn to excitement and before you know it, you will have a wonderful baby in your arms.


----------



## arabelle

GR- I know it's hard not to worry. Seeing a heartbeat decreases the risk of mc pretty significantly. I know when you've defied the odds before and had multiple losses it's tough to hear those numbers and not assume you're the exception. You've made it further and everything looks good so far. All signs point to this being your little rainbow. Seems cruel to be back in a tww pattern :( Amazing that you get another scan. I had one at 8 and won't have another until next week at 12. 

Garfie - you make me laugh...I agree, it would be rude not to test ;)

JRepp- sulking after sports outcomes makes me crazy too. Good news about your ultrasound...hard to find no answer good news, but no problem most likely just means more time trying...easier said than done, I know :hugs:

Celine- I'm glad you've had mostly supportive comments on fb...let us know if you decide to respond to the weasel who made the rude remark! Some people are so insensitive.


----------



## celine

Gr are you sayng that you have been married for two weeks and are mow on pelvic restriction? Hehe


----------



## GRGirl

Celine- yep. Awesome, huh?! lol RE said it's a "just in case" precaution. I'm also only on light cleaning duty and resting as much as possible.

Arabelle- thank you so much! I used to be an optimist by nature and in the last year I've turned into a total pessimist. I wish I could just zoom forward like 6 weeks and then I'd feel a lot better :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Celine, sending huge :hugs: on your first edd. People's words can hurt so much, I know they are often ignorance because they don't know what else to say but it still hurts. Sorry you've had some insensitive comments.

Gr I'm so sorry you are back to worrying. I know I will be the exact same when I get a bfp. During the first tri with my dd I tried to focus on little milestones, rather than looking at the big picture. I'm sure you will be absolutely fine this time but I know that doesn't help with the anxiety. 

I was planning to test Friday. I'm feeling so down today though. I feel silly for having got my hopes up so soon when I knew the chances of a bfp in the first cycle were slim. I feel like af is on the way and I can't shift this horrible anxious feeling. I was enjoying the tww up until today. Sigh. 

Xx


----------



## Jrepp

Keep your head up Mrs. W. You aren't out yet. In fact many women seem to be reporting AF like cramps about now before their positives. (Just trying to stay positive). You only really have a few days left before the test would tell you yes or no. 

I just called the dr to see what my next steps will be and to verify an appointment I thought I had cancelled in lieu of an earlier appointment. I am waiting for a call back, but in the mean time I think things might be put on hold for another tww. I woke up with debilitating cramps and the ewcm has turned to the watery stuff. I can't believe I survived without using any ovulation tests. Testing right around valentines day possibly, but perhaps slightly after.


----------



## slg76

GRGirl, so what you are saying is that hubby isn't getting any bedroom attention AND he has to clean the house??! :haha: 

Jrepp, glad you think you caught your egg. My husband tells me not to bother with a sexy nightie because naked is better. Easy to please I guess :haha: 

I'm convincing myself not to test today. My FRER yesterday was BFN and it's not likely to be any different today. Tick tock tick tock; I think I'm something ridiculous like CD 110 or something.


----------



## slg76

Whoo-Hoo!!! Marathon cycle is O-V-E-R :dance: AF just started which changes today from cycle day 112 to cycle day 1 :happydance: This is my first period since I conceived in August and miscarried in October. I'm so glad my body is getting back on track. Feeling good about my chances in the coming months :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

Are you going to give yourself a full cycle or try this cycle?


----------



## slg76

oh it's on!!! :haha: I don't ovulate every month so I try to catch an egg any time my body actually rallies enough to release one. I'm hopeful that acupuncture and herbs are going to cause me to ovulate more often. Now that I'm having a cycle I can get more accurate hormone levels taken (CD 3 testing). I'm hoping if my labs are drawn on the correct day they may look more reasonable and my doctor might be willing to monitor a medicated cycle for me again.


----------



## Jrepp

That's so exciting!!


----------



## celine

Slg tgats great news!

Jrepp how did we ever survive without opks? Although i havent had the best experience with them, a valentines bfp would be great fx! Otherwise when is the next appointment? Will u have to wait til af?

Mrsw pls dont be sad, it can happen the first cycle xxxx not always but i beleive if your body isnt ready to get pregnant then it wont, if its ready it will so im hoping for you it will, fx for a squinter at 10dpo friday x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you ladies. I was hoping to feel better today but I've woken feeling anxious again. Praying for a squinted Friday. 

Slg that's great news, fingers crossed your dr agrees xx


----------



## Munchkin30

So exciting sig, you really have been through the ringer with this one! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Mrs w certain people :hehe: prove it can happen on the first cycle but crazy as I was to get pregnant that cycle I don't think I was emotionally ready. I think I got my bfp on cycle 3 in the end and the previous AF I felt like I finally grieved for my angel baby and was ready to conceive my rainbow, not just trying to catch up to where I was before of that makes sense? But as celine says when you're ready it'll happen so I'm really not a believer in waiting!! Also I think you can still grieve whilst being pregnant with your rainbow so it's not like it won't happen it's just maybe harder. I really really understand how you're feeling :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks munchkin. It really helps to know other ladies understand how I feel at the moment. Ill be glad when this tww is over so I can stop obsessing!! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks munchkin. It really helps to know other ladies understand how I feel at the moment. Ill be glad when this tww is over so I can stop obsessing!! X

It never stopped me obsessing!!


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> Slg tgats great news!
> 
> Jrepp how did we ever survive without opks? Although i havent had the best experience with them, a valentines bfp would be great fx! Otherwise when is the next appointment? Will u have to wait til af?
> 
> Mrsw pls dont be sad, it can happen the first cycle xxxx not always but i beleive if your body isnt ready to get pregnant then it wont, if its ready it will so im hoping for you it will, fx for a squinter at 10dpo friday x

I'm not sure when my next appointment is. I got a call saying I have an appointment tomorrow but that one should have been cancelled use to being able to get in earlier. Other than that next appointments are March 6 and 10th.


----------



## celine

You can definatly grieve while still pregnant, my edd was yesterday and i felt a bit sad and since i was kid free in the morning i went and ate everything in the house to fill th hole (it didnt work) so it was a bittersweet day.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry your day was a sad one Celine. I hope today is better.

I spoke to my doctors assistant to get appoints figured out and the scoop. She said the doctor may order an sis (saline injection sonography), but it will have to wait until after AF comes again unless I get a bfp. I should hear whether or not I need it today or tomorrow. 

Quick question though: my mucus is still slightly eggy but not really stretchy. Is that watery or lotions?


----------



## slg76

My doctor says my body is strange :wacko: She sees a corpus luteum in my ultrasound which means I did ovulate for this cycle. Hooray! Bummer we didn't catch it. We were BDing at the right time but I guess this wasn't the lucky egg. She says I have two more follicles growing right now that look like they will be ready to go in the next week. Such a short cycle since I'm only day 2 right now! She said that this can happen when you start to go into menopause. Ug. I hate that word :growlmad: I'm encouraged that my body seems to be working somewhat. I don't need it to work perfectly; I just need to squeeze out one great egg.


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck sig! I would bd as much as possible then!


----------



## garfie

Celine - I hope you are feeling better today BIG :hugs: for yesterday I know all about EDD (but I seem to be the only one who remembers):cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Well ladies I've had a bit of a crappy few days. Our boiler is on the blink and we live in a big old drafty barn, it's horrendous!! I also had a vomiting bug yesterday. If I wasn't pregnant I wouldn't have done anything but I called NHS 111 and because I've been getting horrid headaches and excess thirst they said to go to the gp for an emergency appointment. The gp said I was dehydrated, have protein in my urine, a high temp and baby was overactive (what the heck does that mean??) so she sent me for a gestational diabetes test thus mirning which involved fasting til lunch today, and after my tummy bug yesterday I was running on empty!! I'm sure it will all be ok but it's been a scary time and I'm praying it's not hurt Lo :( luckily I found the heartbeat on my Doppler yesterday and it was five and I'm getting some movements again today so I hope it's not just baby being 'over active!!' 
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Jrepp

I hope everything comes back normal! Please keep us posted


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Jrepp. I'm sure it's fine. My dd was 2 weeks later and 2nd centile, I suspect gestational diabetes is unlikely!! If the urine test all comes back ok I'll be happy x overa though I'm just damn grateful to have a baby to worry about but I'm being fat more cautious than last time, it's just not worth the risk x


----------



## Jrepp

Ff, ovufriend and countdown all gave crosshairs today, putting me at 3dpo. Based upon the cramping I had about 4-5 hours after sex on the 3rd, I would say that is correct. Going to hold out to on testing until I see what my temps do in a few days and what symptoms I have. Might test on Valentines day, which would be 11 dpo, but might hold out until the 18th or so when AF is due.


----------



## apple_20

Yay for af slg. And if you are ovulating early then at least you know when to bd and your tww won't be long!

I'm cd11 today neg Opk don't expect pos until cd14 but just incase!


----------



## GRGirl

Eek Munchkin- hope it's all ok! I know I'm battling a bit of dehydration right now too and I'm forcing myself to drink but it's horrible- my head aches terribly. Hope everything is ok for you!

Jrepp- sounds like you guys had perfect timing at least. Now it's just time for the sucky 2WW :(

SLG- yay for finally getting AF! It's an awesome start!

AFM- right around 7 weeks and just counting down to my next scan (11 days!!!). Yesterday I was horribly stressed and convinced I'll lose his onetoo, but today I'm feeling a bit more optimistic. Just wish I could zoom forward about 5 weeks and then I'll feel a lot better :)


----------



## celine

Oh munchkin that sounds really scary! Hope it comes out ok...i always thought protein in urine equals pre eclampsia?


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes it can do celine so they've sent that off too but my blood pressure was actually low so hopefully that'll be clear too! It was all going so smoothly and I feel like I'm falling apart now!! Feeling lots better though so hopefully all will be ok x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear about all of that munchkin, I hope the results all come back ok. I'm glad you are being positive xx

Jrepp, welcome to the tww!! Mine feels like its never ending! X

I'm feeling like af is going to show up. I'm finding this the hardest tww I've ever had. I also found out today that a friend has a brain tumour, terribly sad and very scary for him. Puts a lot into perspective for me. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend xx


----------



## Jrepp

When will you find out the results munchkin? 

Mrs. W. Don't you hate it when a few days feels like an eternity? That's how my day today is going. When you work with emotionally disabled children some days are rougher than others, but today is especially hard when 2 kids have been sent to school without their medicine. On Monday, I was almost pushed down the stairs and punched twice by students who didn't have their meds either.


----------



## Jrepp

So today has thoroughly sucked! After a grueling day getting verbally and physically abused by a bunch of 7 and 8 year olds, hubby got a call from my brother in law informing us that they were pregnant and already 10 weeks along. I have been crying for about an hour. I hate this all.


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm so sorry, Jrepp. :hugs: I know how much that stings to hear.


----------



## Kittycat155

I am so sorry Jrepp. I had the same news few months ago. Just take some time for yourself and focus on what you do have. 

What a rough day at work!


----------



## slg76

big hugs for you today Jessica :hugs: I hope it is your turn soon <3


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry Jrepp :( it's heartbreaking and nobody quite gets it. Look after yourself xx


----------



## celine

Jrepp im so sorry to hearcthat, it is so hurtful :( i struggled being happy for others i remember thinking (selfishly) that only people who have had a loss deserved to be pregnant :( i know thats not true but it stings that other ppl can just get pregnant and have this joy and peace that nothing can or will go wrong.
I hope this next week flies by to bring you closer to your bfp or a good damn answer xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm so sorry jrepp. I understand how much news like that stings and especially after such a tough day. Your job sounds like very hard work, I hope it's sometimes rewarding, you do an amazing job. 

As for me I tested this morning and it was a bfn :nope: I'm 10 dpo ish so was hoping for even a squinter of a line but nothing. I do feel very af like so I guess she will show up in a few days. Gutted.


----------



## celine

Mrs w :(


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. I am truly happy for those of you that have been successful in creating a life, and still rooting hard for those of you that are still struggling. It is so very difficult. I don't think that just because I haven't stayed pregnant yet that I deserve to have a baby more than anyone else, but hearing about a pregnancy cuts deeply into me emotionally and makes me feel more like a failure because onviously pregnancy is evidently easy to achieve. 

What really REALLY pisses me off though is when I ask someone a question and they very pourposefuly lie to me. My sister did it first (well not first, but most recently) when I asked her if her pregnancy test came up positive and she said no, knowing full well that it was positive and had known for days. My sil did the same thing at Christmas. I asked her how her ultrasound went because she had a large cyst on her ovary at Halloween and she said everything came back fine but she had to go in for another ultrasound because something else was going on. At that time she was 6 weeks along and knew full well that she was pregnant. What makes me even angrier is that she sat around listening to me tell my mil and grandmother in law about my miscarriage and all the fertility stuff we had to do, pretending she understood...... I am so completely over it.

I'm so ready to just throw in the towel and be done with it all. I can't handle it emotionally and with everyone else being pregnant right now, there isn't going to be much left for me. I just know that my other sil and bil are also trying to have a baby, which will probably happen before me too.


----------



## apple_20

Jrepp sorry that the news has got you down. I know how horrible it is trying to feel happy for someone when your crying on the inside. I know that my friend is due to start trying again soon and I'm terrified she will catch before me. Though I would be happy for her it would be hard not to feel bitter.


----------



## GRGirl

Jessica, I really feel for you. I know how much it stings and I completely understand the "I'm so over this" feeling. I've felt it for the last 3-4 months and even felt it the last few weeks- sick of the worrying, sick of crying over being "broken" when everyone else can sneeze and get pregnant, sick of how frickin hard it is for some of us when others have it so easy, sick of the unfairness... i'm still sick of it. Being PARL sucks terribly too and if I start to think about the unfairness of it all and what some people have to go through I drive myself nuts (and I haven't even had it as bad as some!) 

I have no answers or anything to say that will make you feel better, just sympathy. I have to say though that being lied to would be what would piss me off the worst, too. I would take it like I was patronized, like people couldn't just answer a simple question truthfully. If they were worried about saying something to you, ok, fine, but don't LIE when asked a direct question, kwim? 

I'm sorry. It sucks.


----------



## Linnypops

hey ladies

having a hard time keeping up with the thread properly!

Jrepp- So bloody sorry you're having it rough this week. That has got to suck, and as for the lying to you - I guess people do it because they don't want to upset you/remind you right now but it's the worst thing to do in the long run. The only thing I can recommend is a bloody good holiday, take yourself away from it for a while, completely disconnect if you can for a good 2 weeks. Everyone desrves some breathing space. X

mrs W - sorry to hear that. Will you try and test again or wait it out? x

Munchkin - That all sounds both rubbish and pretty scary with tests. Are you feeling better now? - any word back on those tests? x

GrGirl - Glad you're feeling better / more positive recently, I really hope there's no more spotting, it's so much easier when it's not around! x

Afm - I nearly had to go into A&E for a breathing problem which got incredibly aggravated last night but has fortunately cleared this morning. I'm not sure if there's genuinely something fishy going on with my lungs or if it's just normal pregnancy stuff - either way it isn't pleasant! Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## slg76

Sorry for your tough week Jessica. I absolutely understand and agree with everything you said. Things will get better; they always do. I hope you can do something nice for yourself to help you feel better. 
:hug:


----------



## arabelle

Sara- Yay! Enjoy your bd'ing!

Munchkin- that must have been very scary. Will you hear about results today or have to wait until after the weekend? Try not to fret :hugs:

Jessica- I'm so sorry to hear you're having such a rough week. It is so hard to have happy pregnant women around you when you want so badly to join them and your body refuses to cooperate. I can only imagine how much worse the deception would make it. I hope you can have a quiet weekend away from annoying relatives and stressful children.


----------



## arabelle

Linny - That sounds awful! Glad to hear you're feeling better today. Hope it stays away!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sorry for your BFN mrs w. it's still early days though!


----------



## Jrepp

Ovufriend moved my o date, putting me 3 dpo, but ff kept it the same. If of is correct I have no chance this month. Had a heart to heart with hubby last night in which he ended the conversation by telling me to get ready and walked out the room. We ended up gioing over to my bil/sil and staying 3 hours because hubby wouldn't leave.


----------



## slg76

jrepp, I don't get it; he didn't want to leave because he didn't want to BD? Are you guys ok?


----------



## Jrepp

He just didn't want to leave. I had no interest in bd last night lol.


----------



## apple_20

Looks like you've ovulated already though jrepp. Do you think you timed it? 

My Opk is nearly positive on track to be positive tomorrow 14dpo like last month fingers crossed!


----------



## Jrepp

What do you mean timed it?


----------



## penguin1

hey girls. I have a lot of catching up to do. jrepp- good luck in the tww! so sorry about the lies. that's my biggest pet peeve!

I haven't been on much. I've been so tired lately I can't get much done after work and my weekends are ridiculously busy. 

I am thinking of you ladies in the tww and still trying. I don't know how much longer I'll be on here. I don't feel I have anything to contribute. I'm so thankful to the ladies who have helped encourage me through all this and those who have given me hope!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh penguin :hugs: don't leave you absolutely have lots to contribute and giving support and of course there's so much support for you here too. 

So sorry you are having such a tough time at the moment jrepp. Sending lots of positive thoughts, good luck in the tww. I hope you've done it this month x

Afm- feeling pretty down too tbh. I'm 12 dpo today, got a bfn yesterday and now have sworn no more testing until Wednesday which is a day after af would be due. I feel like af is coming so yeh :-(


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - yes, I agree, please don't leave. What has made you feel this way? Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## apple_20

Jrepp said:


> What do you mean timed it?

Sorry I meant do you think you've timed inter course to o?

Penguin don't leave!

Mrs w I'm sorry about the bfn they are such a let down 


Afm got positive Opk and a negative clear blue Opk from the same sample argh. Gonna go with positive as it's cd 14 I'll be in the tww soon.


----------



## Jrepp

Oh, we had sex 3 days before o, 2 days before o and about 5 hours before o (judging by the extreme cramps that woke me from a dead sleep). Of moved my o date back to where it originally was. So I guess well see in a few days. Hubby feels like we did it at the perfect time this month.

I would go with the positive opk. Good luck


----------



## apple_20

Thanks you too! Sounds like you've done all you can. Will you test before af due? I would like to try and wait to test for af to be late this cycle. Not sure it's realistic for me!


----------



## Jrepp

I think I'm going to test on valentines day and then not again until AF is late.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck jrepp, sounds like you've timed it pretty well then x


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks. That's what we are hoping for.

What all games have you ladies played at baby showers?


----------



## apple_20

Guess the baby food flavour (eew ) who can put nappy on fastest? (No one had had practice at this point). Erm can't remember anymore.


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi ladies! 
Sorry I havent been on here what seems like forever been so busy with work and wedding plannig. Unfortunatly I'm no longer working due to being mistreated/bullied at work. 
Harrys little sister has been here every few days so BDing is a no go as our bedroois a wall away from her although the other morning we did sneakly have a bit of fun :blush: Cycles are messed up again last two cycles were 32 days then the one just gone was 27 so I've given up on my body plus the fact I have no CM anymore. I had a dream I got a + hpt so took a test regardless of the fact I wa few day past AF but that dream was always a sure thing but its not. That with a constant dream that my wedding is going to go wrong I'm just losing a hold on TTC. I dont even know what cycle day I am anymore. I'm really trying to get in the mood to BD but I cant I have no sex drive anymore :( sorry about the pity party I seem to be having! 
Hows everyone else? Not sure where everyone is at the moment and if theres been anymore BFPs or new ladies :( 
Sorry if theres any typos as I'm on my phone that seems to hate BnB :dohh:


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - sounds like you're undergoing a lot of stress. Hopefully if you can take some time to relax you may get a bit of a drive back.


----------



## RachelLynda

I'm hoping after the wedding I can, just hate knowing no pregnancy until at least then :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Not long until your wedding Rachel!! Exciting x

Jrepp - put melted sweets in nappies and people sniff/taste to guess what chocolate they are (we used celebrations choc), cut out ducks or baby gro vest shapes and everyone put their guess for edd, gender, weight, time and name on for the mum to keep, decorating baby grow with fabric paints, guess how many sweets inside a baby bottle, get a hamper of basics for the mum to be and everyone guesses the value of the hamper, play do and everyone has to mould a baby. X


----------



## celine

Jrepp i love getting fabric markers and let everyone decorate a onesie at the party, we had to diaper a teddy bear blindfolded and it was timed! The funniest one was holding a coin between ur knees wi a balloon in your shirt/tied to ur waist and then waddling eith coin to a bowl on opposite side of room to drop it in!

Jrepp it does sound well timed, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## GRGirl

Hi all! Hope you guys are all doing well! 

Hi Rachel- it's been a while since you've been on! Hope wedding planning goes ok for you- I know how stressful it is and I am SO excited to be married and done with planning!

Jrepp- I didn't play any games with DS' shower but I've heard of decorating onesies and melting the chocolate in diapers. That seems to be pretty common around here.

AFM- 7w5d today, 7 days until my next scan! Just trying to stay positive and some days I'm much better at it than others. In general I'm a neurotic mess but I'm trying to be calmer about it. If all goes well at the next scan I think my RE is planning to release me to my regular OB (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hope 7 days flies by Gr so you get to see baby again! 

As for me.... Officially going insane! Can't wait until this tww is over one way or another. I've been up and down like a yoyo. I did a few bfps thur and fri so swore now more testing unit Wednesday. I was sure I was out anyway as my cervix was low and I had brown cm. then yesterday y cervix went high and soft. Today I've felt sick all day. I honestly feel pregnant and I've done first tri twice. So I tested. Bfn :nope: I'm so confused.


----------



## Jrepp

Did you get a bfp Thursday or Friday? I don't know what is going on with you, but I hope you get an answer soon!

Afm: woke up this morning with a sore throat and a stuffy nose. Don't know if I'm coming down with something or not. Temp had a huge spike. Lots of creamy mucus and cervix really high. Frequent urination, gassy and some mild cramping. I also have this weird air bubble feeling coming from my lady parts. Who knows what's going on. I had an ok weekend, deciding to just let things roll off my back and not get absorbed. Hubby was unable to donate blood due to being born in Germany and living there two months during a mad cow disease breakout. I was pretty devestated but we found an at home blood typing kit on amazon so we are going to give that a go. 

Waiting until Friday to test, which would be 11 dpo and valentines day. If bfn I'll wait until the 19th when AF will be late.


----------



## arabelle

Jessica- Your plan to test on the 14th sounds like fun! Fingers crossed for you! Why are you trying to find your blood type? You just had a bunch of bloodwork, the dr should be able to give you that info. I cannot donate blood in Canada because I've spent too many days in France. Usually you can donate for research with no exceptions.

AFM - Scan tomorrow. Trying to stay calm, I have to reason to feel otherwise (or so I'm trying to tell my mind). Despite keeping most anxiety relatively under control, I think I subconsciously decided to put a hold on any excitement. I'm hoping that a good scan will help me let go and accept the pregnancy as real and feel happy about it!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm not actually trying to get my blood type, I already know what I am. The doctor said we need to find out my husbands blood type for possible incompatibility, and the cheapest way is to donate blood because they type it for free. Unfortunately because we didn't know that he spent less than 6 months in Germany at the time so they deferred him.


----------



## penguin1

hey girls. I dunno, just feel like I'm not on here enough. not much going on with me. NTNP I guess this month. I'm cd 24. don't know if I O'd, lots of cm last week so we tried a day or two. just waiting for my next cycle to try meds. I guess I just don't feel I contribute enough. Thank you ladies. I'll try to keep up!

mrs.w- the tww is terrible. but I know it won't be long for you! stay positive and hope you get a bfp next test. 

jrepp- we play a game with rice and small safety pin, where you have to find the pins in the rice blindfolded. also, hints to nursery rhymes is a good one. baby bingo is fun too


----------



## celine

Penguin i feel like im on this thread too much! So will u just wait it out til af arrives to start meds? And if she doesnt arrive...even better?
Jrepp good luck for friday
Mrsw are you holding out still for tomorrow? Or did u test again?

Arabelle good luck for your scan, i would say a good scan can clear your mind, but we had our 20 week scan yesterday and sitting in the wait room we had a letter from the mw to give the scan ppl, the secretary wanted to ohoto copy it so she opened it and then handied it back..so i started reading and it just had all my pregnancies and the results..and even though the first two are alove bla bla, i saw the last two and became so overwhelmed and started to cry...which was when we were called in!
All is perfectly ok, im feeling so blessed. Placenta in the front so i dont feel movements too much (great for paranoia after mc?) and not feeling the baby makes me not beleive so much that she is there...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jrepp, no I have only had bfns, no bfp. Did another test with fmu today and again stark white bfn. So I guess I'm imagining the tender boobs, nausea and constant heartburn? I'm 14 dpo now so I'm def not preg. If I oved later we didn't dtd so now just waiting for af. 

Penguin stay and chat. We are all here ntnp, ttc, preg etc! Keep
Smiling chick! 

Arabelle enjoy your scan, hope all goes well. 

Celine sorry your letter upset you hun. Was the scan ok? X


----------



## Linnypops

jrepp - your chart looks good, the start of a triphasic shift? I'm a bit baffled by the fact that blood donation seems to be an issue after having been in Europe during the mad cow era? I just had a look and apparently this is the case for brits across the world (unable to give blood if they lived in the UK during that period). Bizarre. Anyway. hope your hubs gets his blood type answer.

Arabelle - Good luck for your scan tomorrow! It'll go great! And it will be such a relief to have that confirmation too...It is nervewracking though, understandably. x

Celine - I'm not sure if congratulated you on your good 20 week scan on the other thread, but anyway - congrats again if I did! :) x

Afm - scans all seem to come at once as my 20 week one is on thursday, like you Arabelle i'm a little nervous even though there's no reason to think anything is wrong....It's amazing what a hangover just one early mc gives you. It is getting easier though. Still only feeling 'is it, isn't it?' movement. Really wish I could just get a definitive kick in the gut :haha:


----------



## GRGirl

Aw Penguin stay; we're happy to have you!

Jessica- I always tried to donate blood but up until I was pregnant with DS I didn't weigh enough. Wish I still had that problem! I'm O+ so they hound me about donating since I'm a universal donor and all that.

Arabelle- I can't believe you're over 12 weeks already! I definitely know what you mean about the "No reason to be worried but still am anyway" feeling. That's pretty much me all day, every day.

Linny and Celine- you guys and your 20 week scans! I'm so excited for you guys that you're around the halfway point! Gives me hope that I can get there too :)

AFM- not much to report, 8 weeks tomorrow, going to schedule my first regular OB appointment since after my scan next week I'll have graduated from the RE :) I'm SO excited to be able to be a "normal preggo".


----------



## apple_20

Good luck with the scan Arabelle! 

Wow lots if scans happening my work colleagues tomorrow too.

I think I'm probably ovulating today but no cramping so maybe not? I Dtd cd 10, 12,14,15 and hopefully today (16). Not much more I can do!


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle - good luck at your scan. I hope the good news will allow you to finally feel the excitement you've been holding back! 
PS- do you find the August PAL thread to be kind of boring and hard to connect with? 

Celine - that sounds like a very emotional moment before your scan but I am so glad things are looking good. That does seem unfair that you have an anterior placenta and can't feel much movement! 

Linny - I hope you feel more definitive movement soon! 

GRgirl - yay for being a 'normal preggo'! 

Jrepp - is it very expensive to find out his blood type otherwise? 

Apple - sounds like your timing is perfect. Good luck! 

Penguin- we always appreciate when you drop a line, even if you can't be on here all the time.


----------



## Jrepp

Arabelle how did the scan go?

Celine - I'm sorry that you don't feel much movement. Thank goodness everything is ok though! Has your mil visited yet?

Linny - is this baby number 1 for you? My sister is only a week or two ahead of you and the movements I have felt in her belly feel like a fart passing through lol. 

Gr- I hope your scan goes well. Are you considered high risk? I'm also too light to donate....another 20 pounds or so to go.

Apple - not much else. Seems like you got the bd part down though. Try not to stress.

Afm: temp down slightly this morning but still higher than it has been. Hoping tomorrow's is just as high or higher. I woke up with a stuffy nose and sore throat, which was gone by lunch time. I had a Mountain Dew but only had a few drinks from it because it tasted like hydrogen peroxide. I've had some more pressure like cramping, and clear creamy feeling lotion. If peed like 12 times so far today and am really gassy. My boobs are also tender if I poke at them or move my arms around too much.


----------



## Linnypops

GRGirl - I know! It seemed like a lifetime away in the beginning - I eventually just got to each little milestone - I can't really cope thinking of 20 weeks stretching ahead :haha: Only 4 more weeks till you reach 2nd tri! X


Arabelle - Good luck with your scan! x

Jrepp - Yes it's my first, that's an accurate description of some of these feelings! - there's also twitches, i can never be sure if they are ligaments pinging or movement. I get a few little twitches low down then it stops. Your temps are still high by comparison - when will you test this month? x


----------



## GRGirl

Jessica- yep, I'm considered high risk at my RE's office but my regular OB isn't going to be doing anything special for me, I don't think, other than I'm pretty sure I'll require a c section at 39 weeks but even that's not definite. I go in on 2/28 for my first appt with him this pregnancy.

Linny- you are almost halfway, lucky!!!!!! It's got to feel so good to be that far!

I've started breaking down my time into weeks. So now I'm officially 8 weeks (yay!) and just trying to make it to 9 weeks ok. I just gotta get out of first tri and then hopefully I'll allow myself to relax a tiny bit.


----------



## Mrs W 11

It will soon come round grgirl. My pregnancy with my dd felt so slow and I've just realised its 2 years tomorrow since my 20 week scan. Can't believe time has gone so quick. 

My af came today so it's on to cycle 2 after my mc.


----------



## arabelle

Jessica- Having to pay for blood work is a foreign concept being Canadian. 

LL - I am also having a hard time connecting with the August PAL board. I haven't been on there for a while. It's too bad :(

AFM - I think the scan went well...the tech is not allowed to tell us anything. I'm pretty sure if there was a big problem that a radiologist or ob would have been sent to speak with us. Saw the heartbeat right away. Otherwise, the screen was turned away from me so I didn't get to watch the ultrasound, I don't want to complain, but I was super disappointed that I couldn't see.


----------



## arabelle

Boo, sorry Mrs W :( This pregnancy happened on cycle 2 after mc #2, so hopefully it will be a lucky cycle for you too! Sometimes I think a bit of extra time for your body to sort things out really helps.


----------



## celine

Mrs W im sorry for af :( trying to see things in a positive light is that at keast your body seems to be back on track and not lost n the mc, good luck for this next cycle xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you ladies! You are right, an extra month to help my body prepare is probably a good thing in the long term and this means if I did catch next cycle I would have a squishy little baby by Christmas time! Fingers and toes crossed. 

Arabelle I'm sorry that the scan left you feeling unsure. Where do you live that they don't tell you what's happening during it? As you said if anything was wrong a consultant would have been called there and then so it's good all is ok with baby xx


----------



## apple_20

Sorry about af mrsw!

Arabelle is that standard practice where you are not letting you see the scan? If so boo to them. Healthy heart beat is brilliant though.

Jrepp your symptoms sound so positive fingers crossed! 

Afm I either o yesterday or today getting the odd cramp today so my money is on that. So tomorrow is 1dpo :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry mrs w about AF :( every cycle feels like a lifetime when you're ttc but u always counted that first AF after mc as cycle 0 cos it doesn't really count (unless you're celine :haha:) so congrats for being on cycle 1 of ttc and your body is obviously raring to go now. Beware my first couple of afs were heavy., it did sort itself out though so obviously nothing wrong.

Arabelle that's wierd. So you didn't get to see baby?? At my early scans they kept the screen away til the heartbeat was detected then let me look but for the 12 week scan it was on a big screen on the wall! Sure it's fine but very annoying. 

Celine my movements are still rare and could be mistaken for wind, I listened in on the Doppler today and baby was high up but still had to go to the sued to hear it under the placenta. I'll be amazed if mine isn't anterior too.

AFM all my tests came back fine, no gestational diabetes, no pre eclampsia, no uti so all fine as expected! I feel lots better now so it was obviously just a bug but glad I got it checked xx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the selfish post - I just need to vent - still lurking:wacko:

Results are back FSH 10.8 LH 4.1 (showing diminished reserve) :cry::cry::cry:

I think I have come to the end of my journey:cry::cry::cry:

Will have one more chat with hubby - FS has discharged me as hubby refused SA:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## slg76

garfie: :hugs: I'm sorry your news wasn't better. It's so frustrating when our bodies don't cooperate. I know you and hubby have been on the fence about another baby anyway. But, keep in mind that you don't have to give up because of your lab results. My FSH is 100!!! And I conceived a few months ago. Last month I ovulated on my own and I think I am again right now. I hope whatever you decide you come to peace with it <3

I just got a really positive ovulation test :dance: Hopefully the fact that my urine was super dark isn't messing with it. Seems like good timing with my EWCM. Everybody cross their fingers that this month my body proves my doctor wrong!


----------



## slg76

My placenta was anterior with DD. I still felt plenty of movement but probably not as much as I would have otherwise. I never had big kicks to my ribs or anything like some women complain about. My husband used to poke at my belly while I was sleeping and Emily would kick back at him :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh honey :( did they explain what that means? Is there still a chance? I understand hubbie not wanting to throw himself into this when you're going through so much heartache but it would be so useful to know if his results are clear??

The 'right' thing to do here would be to forget about ttc and just have normal unprotected sex when you both want it and if you get lucky then great.

BUT I know I could never again have sex without knowing exactly where I am in my cycle and knowing when AF was due etc so I don't think I could do that :( 

Have a talk with hubbie, tell him how much you want a baby fir him and you're ok and happy and ok with the possibility of it not working or god forbid future loss, but that you'd love to have a final crack at it, test his sperm Etc but assure him you want to get on with normal life and forget about it other than when you're trying. Much of it would be lies :haha: but it might help him want to keep trying, whereas if Uluru upset about it all he'll probably just want to play it safe and draw a line under it. 

Is there anything they can do re the diminishing reserve? Is ivf a possibility? Or clinic etc?? I don't know much about this and pray I don't have to but my thoughts are with you as always xx :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle - I am sort of glad to hear you feel the same way, but it's definitely disappointing because I'd love a place to talk about all my pregnancy symptoms guilt-free! 

I am sorry your scan was disappointing! They only let me see my baby for about thirty seconds too and it really really annoyed me too. I am sure since you saw the heartbeat tht everything is great! 

Munchkin- great to hear from you and glad all your tests came back ok. 

garfie - I am so sorry! :hugs: as Sara said, this doesn't mean you have to give up but I understand it could be the end. So sorry!


----------



## GRGirl

Munchkin- so glad you're ok! Bet it was a relief that it was just a random bug.

Mrs W- this baby is from the 2nd cycle after a loss, so maybe this cycle will work for you?

garfie- NOOOOO!!!! I understand being so upset, because OH and I have pretty much decided that if this one doesn't work out (touch wood) we're done TTC and the thought of not continuing to try makes me panic sometimes. I don't know much about your numbers :(

AFM- here's some weirdness for you guys. Had a streak of faint (squinter-like) pink on the toilet paper this morning so of course I panic. I logged it in to Fertility Friend and noticed a pattern- every Wednesday the last 3 Wednesdays I've spotted! Same thing all 3 times- faint teeny tiny streak but nothing else. It was when I turned 6, 7, and 8 weeks exactly. Must have something to do with the Progesterone? But then why is it exactly 1 week apart every time? So weird.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Gr - that is really weird. Could it be a big coincidence? I'm sure all is ok but maybe mention it to your midwife or ob, whoever is looking after you.

Garfie - I'm not really sure what those numbers mean but I'm so so sorry that you are so upset and that it isn't better news. If it were me I think I'd have a heart to heart with my hubby about how much it means to me to have another baby and I'd ask him to do the sa. I'm sure there are still options such as ivf, even egg donation if it is your egg supply diminishing, but of course he will need to be on board so I think you should be honest with him. I hope he understands. 

X


----------



## Jrepp

I just did something very very stupid, all for the sake of experimenting. I saw this thing on Untold Stories from the ER about a doctor using regular blood on an hpt because they needed a rapid result. I gave it a go.....and boy oh boy! Here is what I learned:

1. It takes a lot of blood to get the liquid to move across the test strip. They said not to add water or it would dilute the hcg. I pricked myself like a billion times with a blood glucose lancet in order to get enough blood.

2. No matter how good of an idea it is.....pricking one of the veins in your wrist is NEVER a good idea. I stupidly thought that it would get more blood faster, but it doesn't. It hurts like hell and my wrist is now swollen. It also makes all subsequent finger pricks squirt blood!

3. It's messy. I had to clean the bathroom because I squirted blood everywhere. 

4. It's easier to pee in a cup a few days later lol.


Anywho......I took a pic and there is clearly (in person) a line where the test line should be. I don't know if you can see it in the picture. Also in the first try I had, you could clearly see a line when inverted.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## slg76

you crazy lady, Jessica. I have heard about this. I actually read a thread on here recently about using blood on HPTs. Unfortunately it doesn't seem very accurate according to what I read. HOpe your line comes up with pee soon :)


----------



## Kittycat155

I did this too at 7 1/2 dpo and got a neg urine but +blood. 9 dpo got + urine. I also messed with this and OPK. It did get darker sooner. 

I am blessed to be a bleeder and have the ultra fine lancets from when I was on market for them for diabetic cat.


----------



## Kittycat155

https://academiclifeinem.com/trick-of-the-trade-urine-pregnancy-test-without-urine/


----------



## Jrepp

slg76 said:


> you crazy lady, Jessica. I have heard about this. I actually read a thread on here recently about using blood on HPTs. Unfortunately it doesn't seem very accurate according to what I read. HOpe your line comes up with pee soon :)

I read a few studies that were over 95% accurate with blood, so I don't know. I won't ever do that again though. And hubby just got very angry lol. I think it's hilarious.



Kittycat155 said:


> I did this too at 7 1/2 dpo and got a neg urine but +blood. 9 dpo got + urine. I also messed with this and OPK. It did get darker sooner.
> 
> I am blessed to be a bleeder and have the ultra fine lancets from when I was on market for them for diabetic cat.

Was this recently?


----------



## Kittycat155

Yeah I am about 7 1/2 weeks now! I O Jan 5 from OPK. 6 days later I felt implantation and had fleck of blood and some brown after sex.

I also just KNEW cause usually I may feel 1 or 2 things but I felt so pregnant days after. Figured I was feeling all the hormones getting in gear.


----------



## slg76

Yay. I hope your blood test is accurate. I think it's funny too :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - you just gave me a good laugh! The things we TTCers will do in desperation! :haha: I hope you didn't have too hard of a time cleaning the blood up afterward.


----------



## Jrepp

Lol. As funny as it was at the time, now that the dust has settled and I've had time to think about what I did, I feel foolish. I don't know why I thought that if I put a few drops of blood on an hpt the magic line would suddenly appear.


----------



## celine

Jrepp it may sound foolish but if inwas a "bleeder" i would of done it too, never confessed to dh tho he would of flipped hehe


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - :haha: you get the prize for ttc experimentation! Also, can we now take that as a bfp? When will you do ye olde method of wee on a stick to confirm? It's a good thing I knew nothing about this method before tbh. 

Afm - scan at 11:20, really hope theyre ok in there, and as a bonus maybe find out what were having? Who knows, it's the NHS pot luck draw. X


----------



## Jrepp

I may do it tomorrow for Valentines day, but may wait until Monday when AF is due


----------



## garfie

JR - The things we do eh? - I also hold my hand up - I needed to it didn't stop bleeding :wacko: but I never got a line - so here's to keeping my healed fingers crossed for you:happydance:

I have also peed on dandelion leaves - the things we do eh?

:dust::dust::dust:

There was a link about HPT with blood and a woman on here ended up with triplets (think her name was Dr Gumps):dohh:

Yes I guess I have been around on these forums far to long:haha:

Linny - Good luck at your scan - any mummy ideas as to what you are having?:hugs:

Celine - I am also a bleeder :haha: I even contemplated doing it again when I cut my leg shaving last month - but hearing the kids saying "mum I need the loo" soon had me trying to stop the blood flow:haha: How are things hun everything going well - those delightful children behaving:haha:

SL - Are you still using the CBFM - how are you finding it?:hugs:

Munchkin - Glad all your results came back well :happydance:

AFM - I got my results back and it seems my good eggs are declining - I am so angry with hubby not having the SA as now the FS has discharged us - so I guess my time is fast coming to an end - unless a miracle happens:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jrepp

garfie said:


> JR - The things we do eh? - I also hold my hand up - I needed to it didn't stop bleeding :wacko: but I never got a line - so here's to keeping my healed fingers crossed for you:happydance:
> 
> I have also peed on dandelion leaves - the things we do eh?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> There was a link about HPT with blood and a woman on here ended up with triplets (think her name was Dr Gumps):dohh:
> 
> Yes I guess I have been around on these forums far to long:haha:
> 
> Linny - Good luck at your scan - any mummy ideas as to what you are having?:hugs:
> 
> Celine - I am also a bleeder :haha: I even contemplated doing it again when I cut my leg shaving last month - but hearing the kids saying "mum I need the loo" soon had me trying to stop the blood flow:haha: How are things hun everything going well - those delightful children behaving:haha:
> 
> SL - Are you still using the CBFM - how are you finding it?:hugs:
> 
> Munchkin - Glad all your results came back well :happydance:
> 
> AFM - I got my results back and it seems my good eggs are declining - I am so angry with hubby not having the SA as now the FS has discharged us - so I guess my time is fast coming to an end - unless a miracle happens:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Miracles happen every day! Too bad you couldn't trick hubby into a sa. 

I'm no longer convinced there is a line on the test, as it probably would have been too soon for hcg levels to be high enough. On a much brighter note, we got the blood type test in the mail. Hubby is o + so we don't have an issue there.


----------



## garfie

JR - Just a question do you know what blood groups aren't compatible - I thought it was only if mum was a neg that there could be problems - I'm an O+ but not sure about hubby:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GRGirl

Yeah it's if the fetus or Mom is Rhesus-/+ and the other is the opposite (so if Mom is - and baby could be + if Dad is), they have to give Rh shots. So it helps to know both parents' blood types just in case.


----------



## garfie

Gr - So I'm in the UK the FS has discharged us - how do I go about finding his blood group?:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Garfie - I did have! - but I was totally wrong, it's a girl! I was certain she was a 'he' but DF thought otherwise. I guess just one more way in which he's generally right :haha: RE: blood group - if you donate blood then they check the type and put it on your donor card. That's the cheapest option. As for lower ovarian reserve and the medical view of that, I think you should ignore all that and look up the book 'Inconceivable' by Julia Indichova. The point is, you don't need millions of eggs - just one! Don't give up x

Jrepp - hcg takes longer to come out in the urine - not so in the blood. Don't discount it just yet! I really hope it's a big fat valentines +. x

Afm - As I say, we're expecting a girl and overjoyed. found out I also have anterior placenta which I suspected, have only felt movement either very low or sometimes high. Bit of a shame, can't wait to feel more. Anyway, everythign was in place. I do feel like a great weight has lifted off me. X


----------



## Jrepp

There is also a less common abo incompatibility in which if mom is o and dad is either a or b it could cause fertility issues.


----------



## apple_20

Congrats on the pink news linnypops!


----------



## slg76

Garfie: Yes, still using CBFM. It's been asking for a test everyday from CD5 to CD10 now. Is that normal? Yesterday it gave me a peak and my OPKs were positive all day too. Yesterday was my third day of EWCM (although not tons of it) so I probably did O yesterday or today. I hope, I hope, I hope.


----------



## garfie

Sl - it's programmed peak peak so after first peak stop feeding it:haha:

Save you a fortune in sticks :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GRGirl

YAYYYYYYY Linny so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! You guys who are already having anatomy scans give me hope...I can't wait to be where you guys are.


----------



## Jrepp

Linny - are you excited about the results?

AFm: slight temp increase this morning. Bloated and boobs tender when prodded. All previously mentioned frequent gas and urination have stopped. On another note, my fingers and wrist are very bruised and hurt so bad I can barely hold anything.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- wow!!!!! Congrats on having a girl! I know you felt you would relate better to one! That is amazingly exciting!


----------



## slg76

Garfie: so once I peak just ignore the monitor until my next period? It did give me another peak today. 

Jessica: ouch! Ice that.

I've been going through my notebook and I think I O'd yesterday. Think we need to BD one more time tonight to cover all bases. I sure hope this is a good egg.


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - Yeah I am! :) RE: your arm, ooo that doesn't look happy. I agree with ice pack advice...also maybe where you punctured it you could put some antiseptic salve? Just to make sure. x

LL - Thanks love! When's your 20 week? Also, did you say you were finding out or staying yellow? x

SLg - Got my fingers crossed for you love! A valentines baby would be sweet X


----------



## Jrepp

The frer I took this morning came back negative. Hubby says he thinks it's still to early but with no symptoms and a negative hpt I think I'm moving on to March.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - I am definitely going to find out as long as baby is cooperative! I would prefer a girl as well. I will be 20 weeks on March 21 but we won't schedule the u/s until my next appointment (Feb 24) 

Jrepp - I am sorry about your BFN. :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - :hugs: sorry love, there's still a day or two before you're completely out. If so - wine. X

LL - oh excellent ! I'm so excited to see what you're having! Not long now. X


----------



## celine

Jrepp im stalking here day by day and im liking ur temp rise x


----------



## penguin1

hey girls! linny-congrats on team pink! so excited, girls are awesome! 

afm- got af last night. called my dr (he he) to make sure I can still do the injections even though I won't be able to see him til hopefully Monday. he said yes and I apologize for calling him on Valentine's day. meds are ordered, so here we go! hopefully I can get in to see him Monday!


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck penguin!


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks penguin! Valentines day is a fitting day to ask I think :) good luck love! X


----------



## penguin1

good luck to you too jrepp. so sorry for all the pains you've been having. you're such a trooper. hopefully we can be bump buddies together!


----------



## penguin1

my friend sent this to me on fb...I thought it was very insightful!https://www.resolve.org/support-and...e-outlets-to-grieving-during-infertility.html


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks penguin. I hope so too! This is our month to catch up!

For the past couple of days, my nose has been running non stop and I can't stop sneezing. I feel like I am getting a cold, but don't have any of the normal cold symptoms. My skin is hot but I'm not running a fever either. I have no idea what is going on lol. 

I am quite sad today though because my cousins wife (who was due 3 days before my edd with pregnancy #1) is in the hospital hooked up to monitors. Her baby boy's heartbeat was fading in and out, and they discovered that his heart was malformed. They are talking about an emergency C-section followed by immediate open heart surgery to fix the valves. She is 31 weeks along, so it is very early still.


----------



## Linnypops

Ah god that is horrible Jrepp. I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope it turns out as well as possible. Xx


----------



## GRGirl

Oh no Jrepp! That is so terrible and scary for her :(


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies! She is doing fine now, and they will know more on Tuesday. 

Afm: period cramps are on the rise, so I think AF will be here tomorrow.


----------



## penguin1

oh that's terrible. I hope they can help sooner than later. how scary. 

you might be having some seasonal allergies jrepp. sounds like what I get all the time! we've had some crazy weather this year. 

I just had a double baby shower today for 2 co-workers. one that just had a baby boy and one that is having a girl. got my baby fix for now! my hubby wasn't too happy and said I would be baby crazy afterwards. lol. maybe.... anyway, had a good time with good friends!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jrepp that is really sad :-( I hope her baby will be ok. 

Maybe your symptoms are pregnancy related, your chart looks good! When will you test if she hasn't shown up? 

I'm just waiting for af to go so I can get ready for this next cycle! I'm trying grapefruit juice and conceive plus for cm. ordered my opks. I'm going to temp so I know if I ov. Want to get started !!


----------



## apple_20

Hey everyone how are we all?

I think I'm 5/6 dpo so nothing exciting this week. The boring bit of the tww. 
To the ladies waiting for af- have you counted yourself out already?!


----------



## celine

Just jrepp due tomorrow or weds? But her temps look not bad so i keep popping on to check if she is awake yet!


----------



## GRGirl

I know Celine, I keep popping on to see if she's tested yet :)

I have an RE appt today and if all goes well, she'll release me to my regular OB. SO nervous but excited for it too. Just really hoping everything is still ok.


----------



## BebVern

Hi all - sorry I've been MIA. I've been having a serious think about whether to wait until after next AF to try again. My mood has been very up-and-down; add to this the fact I've started back on my antidepressants and it was seriously putting me off TTC.

However, a few weeks' thinking and settling and we're officially back on the wagon for TTC! I saw my doc today and he said a) I'm fine to stay on my antidepressants while pregnant next time and b) we're fine to start trying again, as long as I feel emotionally ready.

What have I missed? Any BFPs?! :D


----------



## Jrepp

Here ya go ladies, bfn just as I suspected. Temp dropped quite a bit so I think AF is on the way. I think I'm going to start a video blog of my ttc journey.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## slg76

apple, we are buddies this month. I'm also 5 dpo and just waiting for the tww to pass. I'm extra hopeful this month so the wait seems forever.


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp- *grrr* I kept trying to squint and see if I could find a line but no luck :(

I am getting panicky. I have a scan scheduled in 2 hours and for some reason I'm super nervous. If it all goes ok I'll be passed on to my regular OB but I am SO scared something went wrong in the last week.


----------



## Jrepp

It's all right. I'm just waiting for AF to come so I can schedule the sis. I learned a lot this cycle though.

I completely understand your nervousness about being released to the regular Ob. You've already made it to 8 weeks though, so you are past one of the biggest danger zones. Please update when you get back. Praying everything is perfect on there


----------



## apple_20

slg76 said:


> apple, we are buddies this month. I'm also 5 dpo and just waiting for the tww to pass. I'm extra hopeful this month so the wait seems forever.

Yay we can go insane together! Who will cave and test first . .


----------



## GRGirl

Just got back from scan and I'm measuring right on track at 8w5d so I've never been ahead this pregnancy, just 3-4 days behind or on track down to the day.

Heartbeat was 179, baby 8w5d, we could see everything really well, including the umbilical cord and spine. I feel a bit better now.


----------



## Jrepp

Yay!! Do you know what side you implanted on?


----------



## GRGirl

She didn't say but the placenta is in the middle/little to the right? She pointed out the placenta and cord but that's it.


----------



## slg76

apple_20 said:


> slg76 said:
> 
> 
> apple, we are buddies this month. I'm also 5 dpo and just waiting for the tww to pass. I'm extra hopeful this month so the wait seems forever.
> 
> Yay we can go insane together! Who will cave and test first . .Click to expand...

probably me :haha:


----------



## penguin1

Jrepp- so sorry hun! We will catch up sometime! FX for next month!

So I went to see the dr today. 8mm cyst on my right ovary.:cry: No meds this month. He said to wait a month, I told him I already have and why am I getting cysts when I wasn't on the meds. He thought I might have O'd on my own. So this month we try birth control pills to decrease hormones and rid of the cyst. Oh poo. So I go in 21 days from now. Ugg so frustrating! I asked him what his thoughts are on my chances of conceiving and he thought they were good. He is worried more about my scar tissue than the endo but we will just monitor my pain for now. 

Hows everyone feeling?


----------



## Jrepp

I'm so sorry penguin! I know it doesn't help any, but it Is possible to get pregnant after the cyst heals. My sil had several cysts and got pregnant the month the last one healed up.

I had a pretty fun evening. I got a microscope yesterday and hubby agreed to letting me look at his sperm under the microscope. I'm no expert by any means, but I think my husband has super sperm. From what I could count he had about 80 million sperm per milliliter and he ejaculated 3 milliliters (210 million sperm). When I looked about 30 minutes after he :blush: you know, I would say 95% were rapidly moving around 3% were slow movers and only 2% were dead. I only saw a few with a big head, and very few with tail or neck problems. It was so awesome to see the little guys up close and personal, but I feel bad for killing them of.

Here is a pic of what I saw
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## slg76

That's awesome Jessica. I'm a microbiologist and I think everything looks so much cooler under a microscope. Fascinating! 

Sorry for your disappointing news Penguin. Hang in there. I also get cysts and I can get them either from a natural ovulation or ovulating on the meds. You should be good to go next month. All of mine have shrunk on their own in one month.


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - Sorry to hear you still have a cyst. :( That is annoying that you'll have to go on BCP for this cycle. I know this waiting game must be a huge pain, but I agree with everyone that you still have a good chance of conceiving soon, and it's a great sign that your doctor thinks so too. The wait is tedious now, but when you finally get your BFP it will all be worth it!

Jrepp - Wow! That is pretty neat! I love that you do your own little science experiments in your free time. :winkwink: Sounds like your hubby definitely has super sperm. It shouldn't be long before you get your BFP!


----------



## celine

Jrepp how cool!
Penguin im so sorry but i also have a friend who conceived once the cycst was removed


----------



## BebVern

Penguin - sorry to hear about the cyst :( if you're ovulating on your own, that's good though! Hopefully the BC will reduce the cyst :)

Jrepp - WOW! That sounds AMAZING! Anything like that fascinates me. I'd love to see DH's sperm! ...that sounds weird. :blush:

Well, it looks like the one day I missed the OPKs, I also missed my positive! My chart is doing a definite 'you ovulated' pattern. I'll hopefully get my crosshairs tomorrow. Ah! Wasn't expecting it!! We BD 2 days before and the day of O (if I did O..), so there's a chance for me, although I'm not too hopeful. Just so happy that something is finally going on, yay! :happydance:


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - you and your experiments crack me up. :haha: I'm impressed your dh let you examine his little lads :) anyway. It all sounds like they're in good working order. 

Penguin - sorry to hear about the cyst delaying things.... Pretty good your doctor thinks you've got a good chance of conceiving though....that's great news to take away! X

Beb- hope you caught your egg!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Gr - that's great news, I'm so glad the scan went well and baby is measuring bang on! 

Jrepp, wow that's pretty cool! And it's good all looked healthy thro your microscope (I wrote microsperm at first, haha!) sorry this month isn't looking good but stay positive 

Penguin sorry to hear about the cysts. It's good they do think you will conceive though, really good news. Hope the next cycle on bcp goes quickly and the cyst disappears soon. 

Bobvern glad you've ovulated! Was it earlier than usual? I hope you caught the egg, sounds like you have a good chance! Lucky you being in the tww, I'm jealous hehe!! 

I'm waiting for af to go, the bleed after the mc and this one seem to drag on with brown long after the bleeding has stopped, it's horrible. I just want to start dtd and getting ready for ov!


----------



## BebVern

Mrs W - I usually O around day 19 - 22, so was later than normal at day 28, but I was expecting it to take longer after the MC. I've heard women who have to wait 6 weeks plus for O and thought I'd be one of them, since I've suffered from long cycles in the past (60+ days). I don't want to get tooooo excited though in case my temps drop again tomorrow!

Shouldn't be too much longer for you now :D x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh I see, that's good news then! My af came on time after my mc but not sure I oved so I'm temping this cycle. I usually ov cd20 ish so a while yet. X


----------



## Jrepp

lol, hubby has been a real trooper.....and if nothing else it got me out of his hair for a few hours lol. I don't know what else I can experiment on at the moment. 

Still waiting for AF to arrive. She is officially late. Typical of my body to take its time when time is of the essence lol.


----------



## slg76

There is all kinds of fun to be had with a microscope! Do you have a pond or any stagnant water nearby? You can usually see amoebas and such in that water. Plenty of bacteria too but depends on the strength of your microscope as to if you can see them.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Sara. I meant ttc wise. I tried the blood on an hpt, found out hubby's blood type at home and got a sneak peek at his swimmers. I don't know what else there is to do at home though lol.


----------



## Jrepp

I am getting really frustrated. Still no AF and negative hpt. This bitch needs to show up so I can get my ultrasound scheduled


----------



## apple_20

That's so frustrating that af is being a bitch! Show up on time or not at all!

7/8 dpo for me. Had some nausea but don't take that too seriously yet. Everything else normal slightly sore boobs (when I press them to check lol) 

Any symptoms ttc's?


----------



## Jrepp

Is it possible to have aa period with no bleeding lol? I have been cramping since Saturday but no spotting. Cervix is slightly open so hopefully its on the way. I did email the nurse and see if we could schedule the sis for next week.

Apple - are you counting the nausea or writing it off for now?


----------



## penguin1

bebvern, hope you catch that egg. bd time sounds promising!

jrepp, take a test and it will come! Lol. thanks for all the well wishes. I'm hoping I can get on the ball next month. yesterday I realized that 21 days I will be on a plane to Arizona! so I'm skipping pills to try to extend the time before my next period. ha ha. made a follow up with the dr the day after I return to make sure I can get in.


----------



## apple_20

Writing it off for now unless it continues or gets worse as it's not that abnormal for me. 

Take a test and af will show to ruin your Poas party.


----------



## Jrepp

I took a test this morning lol


----------



## slg76

Got blood work results back. I ovulated!! Two months in a row!! :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

Yay!


----------



## celine

Yeay slg! Thats great news!
Jrepp where is af grrrr


----------



## apple_20

slg did you test today? lol i did.
8/9 dpo what was i thinking?
but..

do you see lines or am i mad?
 



Attached Files:







testtwice.png
File size: 69.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Linnypops

Apple -I don't think you're mad.I did some tweaking to bring them out - I see them. That is really early. Did they come up in the 5 mins?
 



Attached Files:







2lines.png
File size: 155.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## apple_20

Thanks linnypops!

Yeah its early but I got bfp this early with my pg in July only my chemical didn't show up till later.

The tests are 10mui and the lines came up in 5 mins picture taken at 10mins. I've had Evaps on these but not pink ab within the time limit. Trying not to get too excited...


----------



## Linnypops

If they're pink and within the limit apparently they're not evaps...Or at least that's my understanding. :) I am quietly confident for you! Will you test again tomorrow am?


----------



## apple_20

I will be testing just try and stop me! im going to try with another brand, though it's not as sensitive so I'll probably use both. 

Put it this way all the Evaps I had last month weren't like this that's why I'm quietly excited too.


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck apple! When are you goin to retest?

Afm still no AF and the doctor said I can't have the sis until my period comes. She said I might have to go back on bcp too:(


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - that's exciting! Can't wait to see tomorrow's test 

Jrepp - I'm sorry. I hope you don't have to go back on bcp


----------



## apple_20

I'm sorry jrepp I hope she turns up and avoids any more hassle. I'm re testing on the morn x


----------



## GRGirl

apple_20 said:


> slg did you test today? lol i did.
> 8/9 dpo what was i thinking?
> but..
> 
> do you see lines or am i mad?

Yayyy Apple I see them! And with this pregnancy I got a + at 9/10dpo. Faint and it was on one of the internet cheapies, but it's possible. FX it's darker tomorrow.


----------



## BebVern

Apple! Those tests have 2 lines!!! :happydance: cannot wait to see tomorrows test!!


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - why would you have to go back on bcp?


----------



## Jrepp

Honestly, I have no idea. I think there are two options 1) so that they can get all the testing in that they need to do without the possibility of pregnancy/another miscarriage OR 2)In case they find something in there that requires surgery to fix. Easier to schedule an appointment if they dont have to wait 2 weeks to find out if I'm pregnant or not. But I could be wrong. 

I am still waiting for AF to arrive, but they said they can't even schedule the ultrasound until I am CD 1. Its so frustrating that my body chose now to be late without being pregnant. I have to assume at 17DPO that a test would be positive by now. I am going to go relax in the hot tub outside of our apartment with hubby and hopefully that will help me relax enough for something to get going.

On another note, I just wanted to let you ladies know how much I appreciate all of the support these past months. TTC is a very difficult thing, and I am a very impatient person. Lately I have been feeling that despite all of the love and support I was receiving, I didn't really have an outlet for saying what I really feel and not what is socially acceptable to hear. In an effort to cleanse my soul and really let myself express what I think/feel I have created a blog which consists of both written and video journals. Feel free to check it out, and if you want to follow my ttc journey definitely hit the follow button. 

The link to the webpage can be found in my signature or is https://eventualmomma.wordpress.com


How is everyone else feeling lately?


----------



## slg76

:hi: hi all 

Apple: I don't think you are crazy and I see those lines! I see them clearly in the original. Your pics reminded me that I bought some 10 mui tests and they are sitting in my bathroom. I'm waiting to 10 DPO to test, so sat. At least that's the plan :haha: I admit that I brought a FRER with me on our trip this week :shy: 

Sorry for your frustration jessica. I hope AF gets her act together so you can move on to your next steps.


----------



## apple_20

You may officially be excited I am! Fmu is the way to go girls came up much better though still a faint line. Also the other brand came up in like 2 mins with a faint pink line!!

Okay so I've not told oh so can't get on PC to post pics yet. I'm not telling him until I get a proper midstream or digital test :) my little secret. 

Eeek


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh congratulations apple! Amazing news xx


----------



## apple_20

here they are!!
 



Attached Files:







test again.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs W 11

Definite bfp!! X


----------



## apple_20

Yay!


----------



## Linnypops

Perfect Apple! x


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - I guess those 2 points make sense due to tests etc...Still, I can see it must be frustrating to be doign something which seems totally counter-intuitive - go on bcp to have a baby!? eh? But, hopefully you'll get some answers. Hope AF turns up asap for you love X


----------



## garfie

Apple - :happydance: congrats hun - personally I don't trust them tests - had some scary evaps before - but if you've tested with another brand then it's looking good hun :happydance:

Mrs W - Thanks for the name of that app - I love to investigate new apps - I am also with Ovufriend (think I got that one from JR):haha: and of course my trusty FF (not sure who told me about that one - I got it that long ago:cry:)

JR - Just a thought - have you tried looking at your own saliva under your microscope - check your ferning pattern apparently you can tell a lot from spit:haha:

AFM - I am not sure whether I have Od or not as I've had a fever the last few days (so extremely high temperatures) not great when I was at the Brit Awards - but it was so awesome I'm glad I made the effort:happydance:

Still stalking ladies :ninja: and hoping we all get our BFPs soon:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jrepp

Linnypops said:


> Jrepp - I guess those 2 points make sense due to tests etc...Still, I can see it must be frustrating to be doign something which seems totally counter-intuitive - go on bcp to have a baby!? eh? But, hopefully you'll get some answers. Hope AF turns up asap for you love X

Thanks. My hubby said I don't have to go on the pill again, that we can abstain for a few weeks so there isn't a chance. I don't really want to take time off though.



garfie said:


> Apple - :happydance: congrats hun - personally I don't trust them tests - had some scary evaps before - but if you've tested with another brand then it's looking good hun :happydance:
> 
> Mrs W - Thanks for the name of that app - I love to investigate new apps - I am also with Ovufriend (think I got that one from JR):haha: and of course my trusty FF (not sure who told me about that one - I got it that long ago:cry:)
> 
> JR - Just a thought - have you tried looking at your own saliva under your microscope - check your ferning pattern apparently you can tell a lot from spit:haha:
> 
> AFM - I am not sure whether I have Od or not as I've had a fever the last few days (so extremely high temperatures) not great when I was at the Brit Awards - but it was so awesome I'm glad I made the effort:happydance:
> 
> Still stalking ladies :ninja: and hoping we all get our BFPs soon:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I haven't tried that one yet, but it's a great suggestion. When will you be testing?

Afm: huge temp drop this morning. Still above cover but way lower than it has been. Maybe AF is finally on her way. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Mrs W 11

OH!!!!! Is that what the cross hairs is for?!!! Vertical line for pre and post ovulation and horizontal for above and below cover line? So you can see if temp drops below it. OMG! Never knew that haha!!!!! 

Garfie - I like ovuline, it's good for tips and info and the more you put in the more you get out, but I love the charts on ff so I use both!! My temp was exactly the same this morning as yesterday morning which seems like a big coincidence. 

Jrepp I hope af turns up soon, nothing worse than waiting for her.


----------



## apple_20

Thank you for all the congrats bfp on frer just now so I'm starting to believe it. Going to get DS to hand it to oh when he gets back from work. 

Sorry for constant updates I'm just so shocked and as you can understand terrified it's all going to go wrong again.


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - Congratulations! What's your due date??

Jrepp - Thanks for sharing your blog. I look forward to giving it a read when I have time. It is always very therapeutic to write down your thoughts in a totally safe place.

Garfie - Does that mean TTC is still a go? yay!


----------



## celine

Totally understandable apple, have faith x so happy for you.


----------



## apple_20

Due date 2nd nov ish. OH is happy too.


----------



## Literati_Love

Great due date! I have both a niece and a nephew born in November. :)


----------



## Jrepp

AF has arrived!!!! No more limbo land for me!


----------



## slg76

Yay Apple!!! So happy for you!!! :dance:

Jerepp: glad AF has found you!

AFM: bfn today :( Will test again in two days. I'm only 9 dpo today.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay congrats apple! My dd was 27th October. Garfie how come you got to go to the Brits??


----------



## apple_20

Thanks everyone I! Loving the ddate too! 

I can't get rid of this sense of dread though. Esp since my frer this morning was lighter. If this happens again I don't know what I'll do :(


----------



## Munchkin30

I think the feeling of dread is very normal, it certainly doesn't mean anything will go wrong. I don't believe in 'instincts' in that way after many occasions this time of being convinced something was going wrong!! 
The other thing that helped me was when people said every pregnancy is different, and what happened last time has NO bearing on what will happen this time. Pregnancy tests aren't qualitative. They go darker and lighter depending on the test and the concentration of urine xx


----------



## apple_20

Thank you munchkin I know that's the logical answer and the advice I would give too but it's hard to take your own advice sometimes. I want this week to rush by so I can feel more confident. I plan to go to the gp once I'm. 5 weeks (so I'm confident it's not chemical) then beg for bloods/early scan. I can't manage 8 weeks more waiting for confirmation. 

Jrepp glad af has finally shown! 

Slg sorry about the bfn which tests did you use?


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - Nothing exciting - we wanted to see Basteille in concert and locally they had sold out - so hubby suggested the BRIT AWARDS - best idea he has had in ages :haha: It was amazing the atmosphere, the British/American talent and being in the same room as Kylie, Beyonce etc (Breathing the same air :cloud9:) :haha: we was only up in the stalls - not on the tables (not that rich) but wow wow wow was fabulous darling!

JR - So glad your AF has shown - now for testing right? - don't forget to have a look at your spit under the microscope throughout your cycle:winkwink:

Apple - :happydance: congrats hun - can I see the Frer (I love stalking lines:flower:) - I'm sure it's just the concentration of wee (you know how often you have to go:winkwink:) I have a son born in Novemeber so I agree a cool month:happydance:

LL - Hubby has said he doesn't want any tests or interference and if it happens naturally (yeah right temp taking, opks, acupuncture, vitamins etc) sssshhhh he doesn't know:haha: then he's cool with it - if not I guess I have to accept it wasn't meant to be:cry:

AFM - Not sure whether I have Od or not - I have quite a few temps missing as I have had a fever for the last few days - thought it had broke yesterday :happydance: but this morning it was back - it feels like my throat is constricted and I just generally feel yucky - although this morning I had my first session of acupuncture - so hoping that helps with these old eggies:happydance:

Hope all you preggie mamas are getting on well:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - I agree the feeling of dread is very normal even if all is going well. And it can definitely depend on the test if your line looks darker or not. Hang in there! 

Munchkin - good to hear from you. How are things? Are you feeling lots of kicks? Showing quite a bit yet? 

Garfie - yay, I'm glad your DH is ok with it happening 'naturally'! Hehe. Good luck!

Jrepp - I am glad your cycle finally reset itself!


----------



## apple_20

Wow what a roller coaster of feeling today. This morning I felt like I was defo having a chemical (I know ridiculous) then did a test this pm and it's gone darker woop. Looks like fmu is not best for me personally. 

I'm going to back away from the tests now I'll post pics soon x


----------



## apple_20

top test yesterday pm middle test today fmu and bottom two test today pm. (wanted to use my cheapy that i got my original bfp on for comparison.
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Literati_Love

You're right, apple. It definitely seems like it's darker in the afternoon so maybe that is the best time for you to test!


----------



## apple_20

Literati_Love said:


> You're right, apple. It definitely seems like it's darker in the afternoon so maybe that is the best time for you to test!

Yep and looking at the tests now theryve got darker so the top and bottom frer are exactly the same. 

I feel relief.


----------



## Linnypops

Apple - looking good love! X


----------



## BebVern

YES APPLE!! :happydance: woohooooooooooo


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi literati! Yes I'm getting some kicks, not regularly and still low down though. I'm definitely showing but I'm only 5ft 1 so it's got no where to go! I'm also slightly concerned cos I'm pigging out, and I never did with my dd and was lucky to not put much weight on! Got to rein it in or I'll be the size of a house!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes apple definitely darker!!


----------



## slg76

Looking wonderful Apple <3


----------



## slg76

10 dpo...I don't see anything yet :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats Apple. When are you going to go into the doctor?

I don't see anything either Sara. Are you going to retest tomorrow or are you going to wait a while?

Munchkin - were you saying earlier that you are carrying in an odd location? I remember someone on the thread saying they were carrying toward the back or something, but I'm too lazy to look back through the posts :rofl:

AFM:New video blog is up. You can watch it on YouTube ( https://youtu.be/HeLDT52ejUA ) or on the blog that I have going. The link is in my signature. 

CD2 with heavy, thick, dark flow and MAJOR cramping. This period is so weird! I never heard back from the doctor on Friday so I am hoping I can get my sis scheduled for Friday next week. Going up to my MIL's house to pick up my husbands dog because mil is having knee surgery and won't be able to walk him for a bit. My nephews 3rd birthday party is tomorrow too which will be interesting. I have a feeling a few people will ask me about my lack of being pregnant. 

I don't know if we are trying this upcoming month or not. I guess it all depends on whether we get the go ahead to try or not. With the SIS sometime in the next week to week and a half, my bupivacaine injections and orthopedic follow up on the 6th and first RE appointment on the 10th, perhaps this isn't the best month to try for a rainbow baby. Honestly, I don't know what I want more: the doctors to find something or for them to find nothing. After all this loss and time, it would be great to know why it's happening but at the same time scary to think something could be wrong.


----------



## apple_20

Jrepp I know what you mean about in a way wanting then to find something because then you can be proactive if they find nothing you'll be relieved it's nothing serious but it's like what now?

I'm going to ring docs and get an appointment for when I'm 5 weeks. I'm not sure why but I feel that by then is know it's not chemical and hopefully they can do blood tests. I really want an early scan but I think if have to fight for that one.


----------



## Munchkin30

Apple I'm not far from you (burton/derby) and my gp asked for an early scan and the hospital said they don't do reassurance scans. So my midwife says she'd tell then if been bleeding. She did that a few days before 8 weeks (she'd have done it earlier if I'd wanted but I wanted to see the heartbeat). Then I had a private scan near Leucester at 10 weeks because it was nearly Christmas and I wanted to be able to relax and my NHS one at 12 weeks. I've been lots calmer since then. I suppose because I lost at 12 weeks after seeing the heartbeat at 8 with my mc I couldn't relax til then. 
I know from my investigations though that QMC in Nottingham do private scans on Sundays in the same department with the same ultrasound people as the NHS ones xx


----------



## apple_20

Thanks munchkin! My nearest hospital is kingsmill now they have a very good epu and last m/c they got me a scan the day after I went in with bleeding. I'm hoping since they know I've had more than 1 mc they will take me seriously but it depends in the gp I guess.


----------



## Linnypops

Apple - I think it's a good idea getting the bloods done. I found out they don't do it as standard but if you make an appt with the nurse at your gp's surgery they seem to be sympathetic. I did have to explain to her why and that it was purely for my own peace of mind before she would agree. X


----------



## Jrepp

Here in the us, they will do a blood draw if you request one but it isn't standard procedure.

My sis is scheduled for Wednesday at 9:30am. AF is finally finished. I think I really messed up taking the ibuprofen on Saturday. My period got really heavy, bright red, cramps galore, nose and gums were bleeding and I woke up yesterday with a cold sore. Never again!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Glad af is gone jrepp! 

How are you feeling apple? 

My cycle is SO messed up since my mmc. I'm cycle 2 now, cd13. I usually ov cd20-21. Today I had a very near positive opk this morning (they've been getting darker over a few days) and this afternoon cramps and bleeding!! Anyone experienced anything like this after mc? I'm so stressed with it all :cry:


----------



## slg76

MrsW, sorry for your frustration! I do know that some women bleed during ovulation. Was it only spotting? I hope your body starts to regulate more soon. 

sorry for your torturous AF Jrepp, glad it's over. 

I am 12 dpo today and my test is negative. Starting to be discouraged about this cycle but I have a few more days to go yet. I have to travel some next month so I'm starting to think about how I can plan to get everything done and still be home with hubby for ovulation.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I hope you might still get your bfp slg, a friend on another thread had bfns until 15dpo when she then got her bfp so ill keep hoping for you.

Yeh I wondered about ovulation but I'm not sure. It seemed like more than spotting to me but only on wiping. Tmi.... Sort of bloody ewcm. I'm temping and my temp didn't do anything odd today but I guess it would rise tomorrow if I had oved wouldn't it?


----------



## BebVern

CD8 and I'm itching to test...luckily I have no HPTs to hand. I've ordered some CB Digis that are due to arrive this week, but as they're so expensive I'm reluctant to use them until AF is at LEAST a couple of days late!


----------



## apple_20

I had a spot of bleeding this last o but it was after I ov like a day or so. Don't know what to suggest hope it sorts itself out :(

Did my last frer this afternoon nearly as dark as the control line. Phew. Must.not.buy.digital.


----------



## Jrepp

Mrs W 11 said:


> Glad af is gone jrepp!
> 
> How are you feeling apple?
> 
> My cycle is SO messed up since my mmc. I'm cycle 2 now, cd13. I usually ov cd20-21. Today I had a very near positive opk this morning (they've been getting darker over a few days) and this afternoon cramps and bleeding!! Anyone experienced anything like this after mc? I'm so stressed with it all :cry:

After my mc, my on date moved from day 20 to day 16-18. With my September cycle I had o spotting that was very similar to what you are reporting. Hopefully you were able to bd, just in case it was your o. Perhaps your body was just trying to regulate itself.



apple_20 said:


> I had a spot of bleeding this last o but it was after I ov like a day or so. Don't know what to suggest hope it sorts itself out :(
> 
> Did my last frer this afternoon nearly as dark as the control line. Phew. Must.not.buy.digital.

That's exciting. Why are you avoiding the digi?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Did you ovulate that cycle jrepp? Was the bleeding near your ov date? Thanks for sharing, good to know your cycle totally changed too x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh and yes we dtd yesterday, the day before and we will do it tonight just to cover bases. I'm knackered!! X


----------



## apple_20

I just know that the digital tests aren't that reliuablke e.g. moving up to 3+ weeks. I did these tests with my mmc and they can't tell you much that lines getting darker don't. Plus they are expensive!


----------



## Jrepp

Mrs W 11 said:


> Did you ovulate that cycle jrepp? Was the bleeding near your ov date? Thanks for sharing, good to know your cycle totally changed too x

I did ovulate. I had really bad cramping followed by some light spotting the same day. The weird thing is, hat cycle I could literally feel the egg traveling down the tube. It hurt so badly. I haven't had any spotting since though and it only happened with that one pregnancy.



apple_20 said:


> I just know that the digital tests aren't that reliuablke e.g. moving up to 3+ weeks. I did these tests with my mmc and they can't tell you much that lines getting darker don't. Plus they are expensive!

I agree with that. I think just for peace of mind I would do the digis about a week apart but once I get two pink lines I'm going on for blood draws anyways to make sure everything is doing what it should. 

I have a new blog post up. I apparently need to re-upload the last video blog I did because YouTube is still procressing it, and it should not take that long. I'll do that in about 2 hours, but you guys should watch it. At one point I completely stop talking and just sit their looking at my eye movements. It's helarious!


----------



## slg76

thanks W. I know this cycle isn't quite over yet. It sounds to me like you had some O spotting. I would call it spotting if you didn't need a liner/pad.

apple, you don't need anymore HPTs because we already know you are pregnant!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - you are so right about digitals not being accurate with dating. I don't think I will ever use a digital again!


----------



## Jrepp

Video is up and running..... link is in my signature. I showed it to my hubby and he started to laugh!


----------



## celine

Jrepp you sre so sweet!your vlog actually reminded me that i looked at a few youtube vids after the mc's about mc, preg after mc etc. So good for you on putting it out there. 

Im still here silently stalking and praying for all of you. My in laws arrived (staying for a month) and its not too bad..its affecting hubby more who is snappy and mean when they annoy him. 

Still keep forgetting im pregnant but on sunday i saw a little rainbow baby, i had knittee the rainbow blanket for them and they were due just after my first edd, she is two weeks old and so gorgeous. Afterwards hubby asked me if i was sad seeing her, and funny enough the logic in my head is still "no its a ran ow she deserves it" i know thats not true, not having a mc doesnt make you deserve a baby less but i was so happy to see the baby. Ive been struggling with guilt issues about this baby...any only when im having an uktrasound do i feel the joy..otherwise im whingy and filled with dread sometimes. Its part denial. 

Enough about me! Apple i agree stay away from digis x


----------



## Mrs W 11

No temp rise today so I didn't ovulate yesterday. I think my hormones are just crazy sadly :-( opks still dark so I guess hormones are surging. 

Celine, sorry you are still struggling. Ttc and pregnancy after loss are so much harder than I ever imagined. X


----------



## Jrepp

Celine - thank you. I'm so sorry that you are still struggling with this pregnancy. I know there isn't anything that I can say that would be reassuring, but just know that we are all here supporting you and praying for you! 

Mrs. W. - are you sure the test is positive? With some of the tests I know that I have a hard time telling the difference between positive and nearly positive. I guess that's why we check everything else while were at it.


----------



## Mrs W 11

It mustn't be quite positive. I've never had a positive before I only ever get a faint line that goes darker and then disappears over about 2-3 days. Ill keep going tho, hopefully I will ov soon xx


----------



## apple_20

Good luck mrsw hope that you ovulate soon. I know I conceived this month from DTD 1-2 days before not on the day of o.

I've avoided digis! Woop. Had a tiny bit if brown blood\cm this morning which panicked me but nothing since so I'm optimistic.


----------



## Jrepp

Brown is old so it might be left over implantation blood finally making it's way out.


----------



## Anniebobs

Just thought I'd drop in and say congrats apple! 

I've been stalking when I can but I'm trying not to get obsessive about ttc again so trying to keep off b&b as much as I was before. I've passed my original mc due date now which was very tough. Still feeling positive about this year though.

Good luck to everyone else still trying!


----------



## GRGirl

Congrats again apple!

Mrs W My cycles were really weird after my losses- the next one after was usually like 4 or 5 days of + OPKs so I had to use temp and cm to help me figure out if I o'ed.

Celine- so sorry you are still struggling. And you're surviving the in laws staying over!

Hi again Annie! Good to see you pop in.

AFM- just kinda staying off the thread because I don't ever have a ton to add other than my obsessive worrying 24/7. I also seem to have morning sickness 24/7 (although not as bad as with DS) and I don't want to pop on and whine about it to a TTC thread- I would feel terrible. Have another scan tomorrow @ 10 weeks because my RE is lovely and is trying to reassure me.


----------



## apple_20

Hi Annie thanks for the congrats. i know what you mean about this forum being a bit addictive when ttc, i dont do much else in my spare time :blush:


----------



## slg76

CD1. Disappointed of course but trying to focus on that I've now had two complete cycles in a row with ovulation. That is a huge step in the right direction for me!


----------



## apple_20

Sorry about bfn but at least your ovulating reguarly.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry slg but as you say, I'm glad you are ovulating and having fertile cycles. Fingers crossed you get the egg next time, 3rd cycle lucky right!! 

Thanks for the advice and reassurance, you ladies are fab. I'm feeling sad today. I'm exhausted, still bleeding, even more today and its cd14?!! No temp rise so def haven't oved and still fairly dark lines on opks. Total mystery :cry:

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow gr, nearly 12 weeks now, that's gone very fast (not for you I know). Sorry you feel so sick but at least it's. good sign that all is going well with baby.


----------



## Jrepp

Sara - I'm glad you have had 2 ovulating cycles in a row. Maybe the test was wrong!?!? Let's keep praying that you o for a third time and catch it.

Mrs. W. - I don't know what is going on with you. Have you called the doctor to see if they can find out what is going on with you?

Afm: starting to freak about the sis. The teacher I work with told me to take the day off, which is good. I want my hubby with me but I don't think he wants to go.


----------



## Mrs W 11

What is the sis? 

Yeh I think I'm going to call the nurse tomorrow to see what she says about the bleeding. X


----------



## Jrepp

Saline infusion sonogram. It sucks. It's similar to an hsg, but with saline instead of iodine.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh I see. I hope your hubby agrees to come, why doesn't he want to? Ttc is so hard sometimes isn't it. X


----------



## Jrepp

I kind of explained it in my blog, but he doesn't like to see me in pain so he doesn't want to be in the room. Honestly, I'm really freaking out now


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - I really understand not enjoying this pregnancy as much as your others and having to fight a feeling of dread constantly. I keep wondering when I'm going to relax about this pregnancy but it doesn't seem to be happening. I truly hope that one of these days you'll turn a corner and just be able to relax and enjoy this pregnancy for what it is - a beautiful miracle. This IS your rainbow baby and soon you'll be holding your tiny adorable 2-week-old and all this stress and sorrow will somehow be worth it. :hugs:
I'm glad our in-laws' visit hasn't been too terrible so far. Hang in there! 

Apple - At this early stage, that was probably just implantation bleeding. I'm sure you can't wait til you get past the 4 week mark. 

GR- good to hear from you. Have you joined a PAL thread? Sorry to hear you're so sick 24/7 but at least it is reassuring. I hope your ultrasound tomorrow helps you breathe easier! 

Annie - so great to see you back! I can't wait for your BFP! You deserve it so much after this long wait! I hope you'll Keep us updated although I know you don't want to get obsessed!


----------



## slg76

Jrepp, remember that it's just a few minutes for your test. You can do anything for a few minutes!!!


----------



## penguin1

hope all went well jrepp and not too much discomfort. it will be nice when all the testing is over. sorry for coming and going. crazy week, I even forgot to stop and pick up more girl scout cookies from the troop leader this afternoon after I told her I would this morning, after I was done with my daughter's concert. ugg. 

anyway, bc going well. found out another, former co-worker is pregnant and would not tell me before she quit because she knew I have been having a hard time conceiving also. then yet another person I know just found out too. I can't wait to go on vacation! I need a break. 

how's everyone else doing? Lol


----------



## penguin1

oh and congrats Apple! yay! 

slg sounds like things are going much better! hopefully you won't have to break the bank like me to get meds!

mrs W I hope you catch that egg! stupid opks, I gave up on them! maybe you'll work out like Apple!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Hun! Are you going anywhere nice on vacation? 

Jrepp will he be at the hospital, just outside the room? I kind of understand him not liking seeing you in pain, does anyone else know you are ttc who could come with you? Just know I'd like some support if it was me xx

Temp took a big dip this morning and last nights opk was dark, today's is very faint. Hmmmm, hormones are surging all right! Don't know what it means but I do have a temp dip before I ov so maybe I am going to ov soon although I'm not holding out too much hope after all that's been going on.


----------



## apple_20

Thanks penguin hope you have a good holiday!

Mrs w looks like the egg has finally got itself sorted 2ww for you then.

Afm hit my first target of 4 weeks ! Every week is a blessing.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bleeding again!!! Arghhhhh. Won't count myself as tww until temp rise and ff confirms ov. Not convinced it will happen though. 

4 weeks, mini congrats! It's fab doing little targets like that and makes each day a but more manageable. Keep positive xx


----------



## Jrepp

I'm back home. That sucked!! My uterus is tipped backward and folded I to itself and rotated on its axis. Because of the way my uterus is situated, they couldn't get the catheter in all the way so when they entered the fluid, it all spilled right back out. He tried the best he could to get a good shot and after finishing up and looking at tho pictures had to try for a second time. They couldn't get the catheter in a second time and had to use this thing to basically screw an opening into my cervix where the hole normally is before they got it to go in. They also didn't have the right catheter so they used what they could. Needless to say I cried the whole time.

The ultrasound tech said that my cavity looks great and that there was nothing abnormal. He did say that my ovaries look polycysitc, but given regular ovulation and period lengths pcos is of minimal concern. There is fluid around my uterus and my left ovary is apparently long. I had a few follicles developing on the left and 13 on the right. I will hear hopefully today or tomorrow whether I should take the month off or go ahead and try. Apparently I have a 76% chance of a successful pregnancy.


----------



## slg76

I'm sorry the procedure was so rough Jessica. Doesn't sound fun at all. Is the position of your uterus a concern? Sounds like it may not be normal, no offense :haha: Good that everything else looks A-okay! Hope your hubby is taking extra good care of you today :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

We got the go ahead about 2 hours ago to try this month. She said my uterus looks fine so there is no sense in holding out. Once I feel better hubby and I are climbing about the baby making train and having fun until ovulation has occurred. I found a great website for some cheap cute outfits and think I'm going to order some.

How are you guys doing?


----------



## celine

Jrepp did hubby come with you in the procudure? It sounds like i would of cried too. Loving the cute outfits idea!
Mini congrats apple, i know im grateful for every week x


----------



## Jrepp

He did come, but stayed in the waiting room. When it was over he dropped me off at my moms so he could get some work done and know I was being taken care of.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jrepp sorry the procedure was so horrible but it's great that you can try this month and you have a good chance of pregnancy! Good luck. 

I had a temp increase this morning after yesterday's big dip. I do have a cold tho.... So we will see. I'm hoping for another big rise tomorrow. X


----------



## arabelle

JRepp - sounds like you had a rough day :( Pcos is not defined by polycystic ovaries- it would have been picked up in your blood work for sure. You need high androgen levels as well as more than a 2:1 LH:FSH ratio. These things cause anovulation among other things. I too have polycystic looking ovaries. I have two friends with tilted uteruses (uteri?!) who got pregnant right away, although they were warned it could take longer. That doesn't really make sense to me since normally the uterus is tipped forward, a tilted uterus is just tipped the other way. I hope that all the testing helps you to feel more relaxed, knowing that there isn't a problem and you _will_ get pregnant. Those medical odds are a pile of crap, my friend was given a 3% chance of a successful pregnancy by more than one specialist, and just delivered her second baby. I know it's really hard (impossible) to relax and trust your body when you feel defeated and especially after dealing with losses, so try to remind yourself all the time that nothing is working against you, and it's just a matter of time. Fingers crossed that this is your month, you could have an early Christmas present baby!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks. Yesterday was really rough and today isn't much better. My body hurts so much! My uterus is literally throbbing. I don't think they checked my lh fsh ratios to be honest, but since I have regular periods and regular ovulation I don't think they are worried about pcos. My uterus is definitely in a strange position being tipped backwards, folded in half, and rotated kind of to the side. They didn't seem concerned though so I'm not worried about it. We are going to start trying in a few days once I start feeling better.


----------



## apple_20

Hope you recover soon jrepp. Im hoping the procedure is worth it noe you can get on it!


----------



## Jrepp

I called the doctor today because I'm in so much pain still and they said that one sis is a lot for the body on an otherwise "normal" woman, so given the fact that I had it done twice with my already known pelvic pain issues there were bound to be problems. The issue is that the already painful procedure amplified my pelvic pain. They also said my uterus is swollen which is why the liquid isn't draining out. I'm on bed rest and tramadol for the next 2 days


----------



## slg76

Hugs for you Jrepp :hugs: Hope your uterus feels better soon :) I have suffered from pelvic pain myself for many years and I understand how terrible it is. Mine mysteriously appeared in grad school and mysteriously disappeared about a year ago. Strange.


----------



## penguin1

jrepp that sounds awful. hope things start feeling better. maybe some ice on your abdomen might help? I'll remember not to get an sis done! eek. 

mrsw. we are going to Arizona. staying at a resort with a spa. hubby said he would pay for a spa day for me and dd. he dislikes massages. Lol. it will be nice to relax and get away before the medication and ttc. another coworker that had been ttc with medication and iui just found out she is expecting. I'm getting a lil hopeful.


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp sorry to hear you're still in pain, take it easy and hopefully you'll be back to normal soon.

Penguin that sounds like a lovely holiday, sounds like the perfect break from ttc. I'm feeling hopeful too!


----------



## apple_20

Jrepp I'm sorry the recovery has been so tough. A spa sounds lovely!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Penguin that sounds lovely!! I absolutely love spa breaks or spa treatments, pure relaxation, bliss! I hope you enjoy you.

Jrepp I really feel for you being in so much pain. Would a hot water bottle help? I'm glad you are on bed rest at least so you can relax and rest. I hope the pain subsides soon. 

Is anyone here a ff expert? I don't know how to post a link to my chart but I'm wondering why ff hasn't given me cross hairs yet. It seems obvious to me that I've ovulated. I had a big temp dip, 2 big temp rises and a 3 high temp way above cover line. I did ov a few days early so my cycle length would be wrong but I'm a bit confused about when it will detect ovulation or if its me and I haven't ovulated after all!


----------



## Jrepp

Mrs W. Click on sharing and then get code. You can then paste it wherever you want


----------



## Mrs W 11

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/37175f

Hope this works. If you think I oved what day would you say I did?


----------



## Jrepp

It looks like like you o'd cd 15. Perhaps the open circle is throwing off your crosshairs


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm glad you said that jrepp as I think I oved cd15 as well. If I put another high temp in for tomorrow, it gives me cross hairs but for cd16! I thought I oved on the day of the temp dip, before the first big rise, but I guess that first rise wasn't high enough above cover line to count? Do you know what the open circle means? X


----------



## Jrepp

Typically open circles mean that you took the test at a different time or that something was off that may impact the temperature reading.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ok thanks x


----------



## apple_20

How is everyone? I'm still doing fine but first trip boards are a little scary so many people bleeding/possible mc it just keeps it all at the front of my mind.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww I used to avoid them apple especially when I felt really anxious because it made me more terrified. My hubby used to make me watch a DVD or do something else to stop me reading stuff on first tri in bnb! Maybe avoid it for now? 

I ovulated last week, finally got my cross hairs on ff and am now 5dpo yippee!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - I definitely had to avoid the first tri boards. The second tri boards are a lot better once you get to that stage! The first tri boards make you think 90% of pregnancies result in miscarriage! :(


----------



## apple_20

Thanks girls.

Yay for 5dpo when will you test?


----------



## Jrepp

Day 2 flashing smilies on opk. 

I agree about the first tri board. I went on it before pregnancy #1 and never again...... You can stay here with us if you want.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Not until af is late..... Started bleeding again today :cry: so I very much doubt it will happen this month.


----------



## Anniebobs

Apple hang on in here for a while longer, you'll be in second tri before you know it.

Mrs w sorry to hear you're bleeding again. Are you going to go to the doctors?

Jrepp enjoy the bding! 

I should be ovulating around Friday or Saturday and have decided I'm gonna use opks and really go for it this month. Ntnping is not working for me, I need to be in control! We're away at a wedding on Friday night without dd so at least we'll have the time to bd :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Mrs W. Have you spoken to your doctor?


----------



## slg76

anniebobs, we should be 2ww buddies this cycle. If, that is, I O around the same time I did last cycle, CD9.


----------



## celine

Mrs w i agree that is not normal :(

Hi anniebobs!

Apple i defo avoided first tri,mespecially after loss there are two kinds of threads there,
1. The anxious bleeding ones...you know the ones...i never have any positives to add to them so i stay away, it makes me sad and then
2. The people who are naming their babies before 5 weeks gestation.

In fact im only ever on this "safe" thread :)


----------



## slg76

I'm glad everybody is so supportive and feels safe here! :friends:


----------



## Anniebobs

Sara that would be great, here's hoping this is the month! Can feel myself getting obsessed already, I've bought a load more ics and a couple of frer so gonna be testing early (unless I can help it!)


----------



## Mrs W 11

I don't think my dr would do much at this stage would they? I imagine they would say hormones and mid cycle spouting after a mc can happen. X


----------



## GRGirl

celine said:


> Mrs w i agree that is not normal :(
> 
> Hi anniebobs!
> 
> Apple i defo avoided first tri,mespecially after loss there are two kinds of threads there,
> 1. The anxious bleeding ones...you know the ones...i never have any positives to add to them so i stay away, it makes me sad and then
> 2. The people who are naming their babies before 5 weeks gestation.
> 
> In fact im only ever on this "safe" thread :)

Celine and Apple- I don't belong in 1st Tri. I have nothing to contribute and a couple times when I tried, I was told I was being "too negative". So I post in one PARL thread and in here :) And IRL DH and I are in the process of putting an offer in on a house, so I'm distracting myself with that. Just trying to keep my head down and get through til 13 weeks and then I get my NT Scan/it's 2nd tri :)


----------



## Linnypops

I look in first tri now that i'm in second - bizarrely enough...But I just look for spotting/bleeding posts and if they've had a good scan I feel like I can post something genuinely reassuring - because the odds are great and I feel like that's not offering false hope.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'm still around - more of a stalker than a poster these days - no idea what is happening with my chart - the missing temps were due to a fever and the last three including today's have been so low:cry: today's was 35.69 maybe I'm dead:haha:

I can't believe how well all you prego mamas are - I would also recommend keeping out of first tri Apple but then what do I know I torture myself everyday with the pregnancy test section.:wacko:

Happy pancake Day ladies :kiss:

:hugs:

X


----------



## apple_20

Thanks everyone and good luck with those ovulating soon!!

I'm doing good five weeks tomorrow eek. Why does 5 seem soooo much better then 4 ? Like more real?


----------



## Jrepp

celine said:


> Mrs w i agree that is not normal :(
> 
> Hi anniebobs!
> 
> Apple i defo avoided first tri,mespecially after loss there are two kinds of threads there,
> 1. The anxious bleeding ones...you know the ones...i never have any positives to add to them so i stay away, it makes me sad and then
> 2. The people who are naming their babies before 5 weeks gestation.
> 
> In fact im only ever on this "safe" thread :)

We have names picked out lol. Luke Edward Allen Reppenhagen if it's a boy, Lily Elizabeth Ann Reppenhagen if it's a girl. And Alex as the third name for child #3 or #2 of the same sex. All of our children will be either an Edward Allen or an Elizabeth Ann for middle names. Hubby's tradition.



Mrs W 11 said:


> I don't think my dr would do much at this stage would they? I imagine they would say hormones and mid cycle spouting after a mc can happen. X

They may get you in for some testing to see if they can figure out why you are bleeding between bleeds. You might have some retained tissue in there.



GRGirl said:


> celine said:
> 
> 
> Mrs w i agree that is not normal :(
> 
> Hi anniebobs!
> 
> Apple i defo avoided first tri,mespecially after loss there are two kinds of threads there,
> 1. The anxious bleeding ones...you know the ones...i never have any positives to add to them so i stay away, it makes me sad and then
> 2. The people who are naming their babies before 5 weeks gestation.
> 
> In fact im only ever on this "safe" thread :)
> 
> Celine and Apple- I don't belong in 1st Tri. I have nothing to contribute and a couple times when I tried, I was told I was being "too negative". So I post in one PARL thread and in here :) And IRL DH and I are in the process of putting an offer in on a house, so I'm distracting myself with that. Just trying to keep my head down and get through til 13 weeks and then I get my NT Scan/it's 2nd tri :)Click to expand...

I'm always "too negative in the ttc forum too lol! I'm like seriously..... You sneezed 3 times today and are asking if you're pregnant. Get real! Congrats on the house. Let us know if they accept the offer. Where are you moving to?



garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm still around - more of a stalker than a poster these days - no idea what is happening with my chart - the missing temps were due to a fever and the last three including today's have been so low:cry: today's was 35.69 maybe I'm dead:haha:
> 
> I can't believe how well all you prego mamas are - I would also recommend keeping out of first tri Apple but then what do I know I torture myself everyday with the pregnancy test section.:wacko:
> 
> Happy pancake Day ladies :kiss:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Stalkers are welcome too! Have you been using opk's or anything else since you were so sick? What on earth is pancake day?



apple_20 said:


> Thanks everyone and good luck with those ovulating soon!!
> 
> I'm doing good five weeks tomorrow eek. Why does 5 seem soooo much better then 4 ? Like more real?

5 weeks!! Have you scheduled with your doctor soon or are you still waiting it out?

Afm: day 3 flashing smilies, and day 3 of morning baby making fun. I'm going to suggest morning fun throughout my cycle as I am much peppier during the day lol. I did notice an open, soft high cervix before the fun and some ewcm as well. I did insert .5g of preseed this morning and then used a dot for lube on hubby. I actually like the preseed better than the ky oil that we use when not in the fertile period. I think o might be soon. I'm going to try for tonight and tomorrow morning before my injections and then probably suffer through the pain if I haven't o'd by tomorrow afternoon. Or try to get hubby to do his business in a cup and then shoot it up there Thursday morning with a syringe..... But well see. I am going to talk to the doctor tomorrow about my retro flexed uterus and if that could be the cause of everything or not, and if there is a way to fix it.


----------



## slg76

Jrepp, I don't like KY at all. Have you tried astroglide? I think it's much nicer :)


----------



## apple_20

Pancake day, shrove Tuesday! We all eat pancakes.

Your missing out ;p


----------



## Jrepp

I haven't, I like this ky oil stuff. It isn't like the jelly at all, but nice and slippery. 

Apple, I love pancakes! Maybe a new tradition.

New blog post up. Shout out to b&b


----------



## Jrepp

Cd 13 and to my surprise that smile face stayed solid this morning. I hope o comes today since I'm about 30 minutes from my shots. We were unable to dtd this morning due to a miscommunication. Oh well. I'll suffer through the pain later because I don't think I can get hubby to do his business in a cup so I can get it up there with a syringe.


----------



## apple_20

I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow where I shall ask if he can do bloods and get me in for an early scan. If he won't do it I'll be really annoyed because I can't take not knowing until 12weeks!


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck apple. Be persistent and I'm surtheyll do the bloods at least.

Afm: first doctor appointment went well. Definitely got the injections and there was some definite tension in my abdominal muscles. Hopefully they calm down now that I got the shots. Had a talk and she said my uterine position shouldn't cause repl, but when I get a sticky one it will take longer to hear the heartbeat and be ore difficult to find it on an ultrasound. Second appointment I learned that I need an MRI on my ankle and have to wear the walking boot for a few more weeks. We are waiting for a bfp or AF to schedule the MRI.


----------



## slg76

Good to know about being harder to see baby, that way you won't worry so much when the time comes. Sorry about your ankle! 

Apple, 12 weeks would feel like forever! Hope your dr cooperates. 

My OPK is almost positive today so should O in the next two days.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck catching the egg slg!! 

Jrepp that's good news and as slg said at least you know about that so you won't worry if it takes them a while when looking for babies at scans. 

I've made a drs apointment about all of this brown spotting I'm having, it's for next Friday so af will be here by then and at least ill feel I'm doing something positive to help me next cycle.


----------



## Anniebobs

Apple I hope you manage to get a nice doctor who will arrange bloods and an early scan. I know I'm going to be begging / crying / lying to at least get an early scan next time!

Mrs w I'm glad you're seeing the doctor, hopefully they'll have an idea what it could be and if it is just due to the mc well at least you'll have talked it through with someone.

Looks like a few of us are due to ov soon. I got the first sniff of a line on my opk this morning (usually mine are pure white) I've had 25-27 day cycles since the last mc so could be Friday-Sunday. Good luck jrepp and Sara, I should be right behind you!


----------



## slg76

So weird. My opk yesterday was the start of a line. This morning at 10 was positive. Had a funny feeling I was missing my O so infested again at 12:30 and no line!!! I've never had my hormone spike so fast. I admit, I gave emily a cookie and a cartoon so DH and I could be alone for a few minutes :winkwink: only CD 7 although dr told me to expect short cycles. I'm at acupuncturist now. Maybe this is perfect timing. 

Jeep? You o yet? Come on anniebob you are up :)


----------



## Jrepp

Not yet..... :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

You've had a big dip today jrepp, if you have a big rise tomorrow could you have ovulated today or are you using opks? X


----------



## apple_20

Glad you caught your peak mrsw.

We'll I have a useless doctor who is willing to do nothing for me. Since I was honest and nothing seems to be going wrong she sees no reason to do so much as a blood test never mind a scan. Just got to wait for a booking appointment with mw at 8:9 weeks then scan at 12ish.

What a waste I woke DS up for that?!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - Wow, that's a disappointment. What an uncaring doctor! So sorry you couldn't get some much needed reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Apple - hm, you could try self referring to your local EPU. You can find the nearest one to you by doing a google search. I always called there directly and never went through my doctor (what's the point?) they are FAR more understanding. Worth a shot anyway x


----------



## Anniebobs

That sucks apple. I second Linnys advice, I called the epu in my first pregnancy, my midwife scheduled my first ultrasound for 16 weeks because I was going on holiday from 14 - 16 weeks and they couldn't fit me in before that (they didn't do the nt scan then so she said it didn't matter when I had it). I phoned up the epu in tears asking if they could fit me in before my holiday and they agreed to scan me a few days later when I was 10+6. They are much more understanding I think.


----------



## apple_20

Thanks I will try the epu tomorrow at least they understand where I'm coming from. This lady really didn't get it.


----------



## Jrepp

Mrs W 11 said:


> You've had a big dip today jrepp, if you have a big rise tomorrow could you have ovulated today or are you using opks? X

I know :( I'm so disappointed because hubby went back to sleep instead of dtd one more time before my doctor appointment. I even begged him afterwards to do his business in a cup and I would get it up there but he said that crossed the line. :( I did get some up & up brand opk's and they were negative yesterday afternoon and this morning, but the peak symbol is still smiling at me from the cb digital advance. I think I can retest with it tomorrow morning if my temp doesn't majorly jump. 

I haven't felt any o pains, although i did feel like o was coming this morning at about 5:30am. :shrug:



apple_20 said:


> Glad you caught your peak mrsw.
> 
> We'll I have a useless doctor who is willing to do nothing for me. Since I was honest and nothing seems to be going wrong she sees no reason to do so much as a blood test never mind a scan. Just got to wait for a booking appointment with mw at 8:9 weeks then scan at 12ish.
> 
> What a waste I woke DS up for that?!

Apple - I'm so sorry your doctor wouldn't do anything at all. Can you find another doctor more sympathetic to your situation? The silver lining is that you have already made it over 5 weeks! 

I obviously am upset about the possibility of o-ing without having dtd yesterday. I do still have fertile mucus so that's good. Hubby and I are doing "it" tonight regardless.


----------



## slg76

Jeep if you still have fertile cm then I bet you are still in the window :)


----------



## Jrepp

You called me jeep :rofl: autocorrect gets me all the time too! Took another opk when I got home from work and it's negative too.


----------



## slg76

Sorry jeep :haha: autocorrect on my changes my daughters name, emily, to emu. It makes for some pretty funny texts :).


----------



## apple_20

Yep epu also said no though in a much more sympathetic sorry it's our policy way. So I'll be booking a scan for when I'm 7 weeks.

Jrepp don't worry about not Dtd exactly on I day I was mean to be doing the smep cycle the one I conceived but only managed the every other day up until positive Opk then no more (haven't Dtd since I'm a bit scaredk :( )


----------



## Jrepp

Apple - I totally get being scared to dtd but I don't think anything can happen if you do. If you aren't comfortable with it by all means, wait until you are ready......but I hope you're at least helping your hubby out a little in other ways.

Hubby and I dtd last night, but I feel bad because I was numb so I didn't feel much. Poor guy tried his hardest but I couldn't get aroused. We are going to have some fun tonight too. I had a huge glob of ewcm that reached all the way into the toilet. I had a lot of cramping about 2 hours ago, so I think I ovulated. I had to take a #2 shortly after, so it might have been an urge to use the restroom though. I am still having some mild cramps in my ovaries (and it felt like they both released an egg).

So if I did o, we dtd -6, -5,-4,-3x2,-1 and hopefully day of o. I read that sperm can last for an average of 48 hours up there so the swimmers from both times Tuesday and the guys from last night should still be going strong. Swimmers can make it up in as little as 30 minutes so if we get it in when I get home the egg should still be alive by the time they get up there.


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - Your BD timing sounds perfect. You don't have to dtd every day for it to do the trick! Good luck!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks. I know we don't have to do it everyday, but I want as many troops on the front line as I can get hehe.


----------



## celine

Jrepp good for you on going above and beyond exoectations :) holding thumbs for you xxx
Apple, we didnt dtd the whole first tri i was so scared! And now wait for it hubby id the kind of guy that doesnt dtd often when preggers cos he thinks of the baby arrgghh


----------



## apple_20

At least I'm not alone with the irrational fears Celine :) do you a have sweet potatoe in there now (looking at your ticker) I'm on Appleseed I think.


----------



## slg76

Good morning ladies. Does anyone here know Munchkin well? If so, she could use a hug and some support right now. 

Can't tell if I really o'd or not this month. Body acting weird. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thank you sig. 

I was just about to come and post in here with my ladies where I feel safe! As some of you know I started this thread back in July when I had a mmc found at my 12 week scan. 4 months later I was pregnant again and all was going great until my 20 week scan when it was found baby has a rare and complex heart condition. If it made it to term it would face a series of dangerous and traumatic open heart surgeries then would be very poorly through its life and would be unlikely to make it far into adulthood, even with a transplant. 

Devastatingly we've had to make a decision for the good of the baby and my dd and our family and baby will be born tomorrow having known only love and comfort and peace. I will go through labour tomorrow and will meet and say goodbye to our baby. 

We are heartbroken and so thankful for our little girl. We are going on holiday on Monday to take some time to remember why we're here and how good our life is with or without our rainbow baby. We will recover and I will be back here very soon ready to climb the mountain again.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Massive hugs munchkin, I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. Sounds like the right decision, even if it was extremely difficult to make. You are such a strong lady, we will all be here for you whenever you are ready :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

Oh munchkin what a decision but I agree it is the right one for the sake of the baby. I hope to see you back here in the future though give yourself and your family as much time as you need. Xxx


----------



## Jrepp

Munchkin - I am so sorry and can only imagine how much pain you are facing. I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## Linnypops

Hugs again Munchkin. An awful decision to have to make. Wishing you peace X


----------



## celine

My thoughts go out to you and oh during this time x


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - aw Hun I'm so so so sorry to read this. I have no words to offer there are many stages I am sure you will go through (I did and mine was an early loss) just remember that you are making a very difficult decision and there is nothing that will help you get through this except time.

I know you are strong enough to get through this with the support of your loving family and friends.

I wish you a quick labour and a speedy recovery physically I know the mental healing will take a lot longer,

Hun I really am at a loss for words BIG hugs.

Love Garfie xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin- I am SO sorry to hear this devastating news! I can only imagine what you're going through right now. :hugs: I just want to hug you and make everything better! This shouldn't have to happen to anyone and I am so sorry it has happened to you. 

I am glad you are taking a little holiday away to remember your sweet baby and all that you have. You deserve every happiness and I hope after a time of grieving that you are blessed with the healthiest baby and pregnancy in the world! I'll be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

So ladies. I dont know what is going on! I am still having ewcm and temp hasnt jumped, although I swear I felt ovulation yesterday around 12:15pm. I retook the cbda and it was an open smiley face. The up & up brand opk was a lot darker than it has been, but not positive. Today the cbda was a solid smile again :shrug: Waiting another 45 minutes or so to take the up & up test


----------



## slg76

Hi jeep :). Sounds like both our bodies are playing games this month. i had the most EWCM today that I've had all cycle and my OPK is way darker today than the positives I've gotten the past few says. I guess I haven't o'd yet after all. I'm headed out for drinks with the girls tonight and then I best have some time with hubby!


----------



## slg76

Munchkin, I hope I wasn't overstepping by saying something here. I debated back and forth :shrug:
I will be thinking of you tomorrow and will send you lots of strength and hugs. I hope that everything goes quickly and with little pain. I'm glad you are taking some time away. I hope you find some peace with this terrible situation. 
:hug: <3 Sara


----------



## Jrepp

I'm hoping I o today/tonight. Hubby needs a break! We've done it 7 times in 8 days, with 2 missed days lol. Temps will tell tomorrow though :) my fertility appointment is Monday!


----------



## Anniebobs

Looks like we're all oving! I got my first positive opk yesterday but think I'm ovulating today. I think my cycle has increased because of my running, it was 25 days when I was ttc dd then 24 days after I had the implant removed then has been a bit random since the mc, average is 26 days but last month was 27days and if I ov today that would make 27 days (or 28 days since I started spotting).

So looks like I'll be starting the tww tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Venus13

Hi all,

Apologies for bumping this thread but you all seem so knowledgeable about this stuff so thought I would ask you all!

I had a MMC at 8 weeks, ERPC on the 12th of Feb. I have been testing both pregnancy and ovulation since. Well ovulation has been all over the place because I had so much HCG in me still. It's been 3&1/2 weeks and still testing positive on the digital one (1-2 weeks conception). 

However i have been doing some temps, just missed a few crucial days, but is it possible looking at my chart that I have ovulated? I hope not because was waiting to start TTC after the HPT went negative but now may have missed the boat :( we only DTD once :(

Can you look at my chart and comment? Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Linnypops

Hi Venus
Sorry for your loss. if hcg is very very low I've heard on the grapevine it's poss to ov but i doubt that would be common. Your temps and hormones are liable to be pretty up in the air till it clears. I'd say possibly ov but probably not to be honest. Many get preg on first cycle though so your best bet is to follow the smep plan. X


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi guys! 
Weddings 2 weeks away so panic stations here! 

Munchkin - So sorry for what you're going through I'll be thinking of you today. The holiday is a lovely idea. I never really know what to say but you'll be in my thoughts.

Yay for the ladies oving! I dont even know if I have since my mc :/ 
I'm so lost where everyone is in their cycles.
AFM - Weddings 2 weeks away and AF just finished so oving wedding night maybe? ;) 
AF was so weird this month regardless of being 34 days so longer I had one day (first) of heavy bleeding and 3-4 hours of REALLY painful cramps then the next day was pretty heavy but not as bad then the next was light then turned to brown in the evening then I had brown spotting/AF until yesterday.. I've never in all the years of AF had a 3 day AF.. confused if anything :(
Hope everyones doing okay! x


----------



## RachelLynda

Stupid phone double post :growlmad:


----------



## apple_20

I had random short af after my Mmc but found I then would have some spotting after a day or two of nothing so watch out it could happen. I think it's just our bodies still adjusting to a new cycle. X


----------



## RachelLynda

apple_20 said:


> I had random short af after my Mmc but found I then would have some spotting after a day or two of nothing so watch out it could happen. I think it's just our bodies still adjusting to a new cycle. X

I've had normal 6-7 day AF since my mmc (taking away any random bleeding) so I thought it had sorted out.. Stupid body :growlmad:


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel- I normally have a 6-7 day AF but the month I conceived I only had 3 days of flow. So it's not a bad sign! 

Munchkin - thinking of you today. 

Annie - woohoo for Oing right away! I hope you catch it! 

Apple - how are you doing?


----------



## Jrepp

Well, if I didn't o yesterday, I will today. My hips are KILLING me!


----------



## slg76

Hi Venus. Sorry for your loss. It is absolutely possible to O with HCG in your system. Oing when your level gets down to about 40 seems a common time. 40 I think would give you the test result you got. Try not to worry, you'll get the next one :flower:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh gosh munchkin I'm so so sorry to read this. What a heartbreaking situation. You are very strong and brave and we will absolutely be here for you and be with you every step of the way. Thinking if you and your family today and sending love and prayers to you. Xxx


----------



## Jrepp

Ovulation test this afternoon was negative, so ovulation has definitely happened. I'm officially in the tww again and going to try to keep busy and not symptom spot. I'm really excited about this month!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Looks like I've done all I can for this month, I would guess I ovulated somewhere around Saturday night / Sunday morning judging by the tender bbs I had yesterday and these opks. From top to bottom they're Friday morning, Saturday afternoon (I was away Saturday morning), Sunday morning and this morning. This would fit in with my new 26-27 day cycle too (boo!) so Sara, jrepp are you in the tww now too?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jrepp

I'm not sure : i feel like I am though.


----------



## slg76

I'm guessing I o'd sun night or mon. Let the waiting begin :coffee:


----------



## Jrepp

Well, that didn't go well. I was so happy about this cycle and now I am praying AF hurries and arrives. I have a lot on my plate and I'm probably out of the ttc journey until may. They saw scar tissue on the sis and I have to go in to have it removed. They are also concerned about my right tube because of my appendectomy a few years ago. I will be having a hysteroscopy and Laproscopy sometime the week of April 1st. I also have to have a blood test to check for a third possible blood antiphospholipid problem and to check my ovarian reserve. She gave me a prescription for progesterone in case I do get a positive test this month and I have to take 4 milligrams of folic acid a day because I have spina bifida oculta.


----------



## RachelLynda

Jreep - Sorry for the news :( I dont fully understand everything but I hope everything goes well :( 

Is anyone not ov'ing? I've just come off AF so thinking I have a while :( 
For those who use OPKs whats the best ones? thinking of using them either this month or next but theres so many to choose from. 
xx


----------



## Venus13

So sad, went to a private Gynae, he scanned me now and said there is something small left behind, which he says is not serious can give me a pill to bring on period and will hopefully come out. Then to top it off he says I have a massive cyst in left ovary, never had this! He says he needs to test it, it's never ending, just wanna move on :(

My worry is I go on holiday in Thursday which I am so looking forward to, not sure if I can go due to the cyst, have to go see my GP now to refer me back to hospital where I had ERPC, this NHS system also drives me mad. Oh well, let's see what happens.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies can I join you all. We had a mc on March the 1st and today got a positive ovulation test!! :happydance: I wasn't expecting to ovulate so soon, anyone else? :flower:

Xx


----------



## slg76

Jrepp, I'm sorry that you have so many health things to take care of. I hope none of them end up being too serious. 

Rachel, I like wondfo ov tests. They are cheap and work just fine. They are just paper strip tests and I buy them on Amazon. $20 for 50 of them. 

Hi Mummy. Glad you found us. Three of us have O'd in the last two days or so! Our mcs were a while back but we can all wait out the next two weeks together.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you, so sorry for all your losses also.

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp sorry to hear your news and that you'll be needing surgery. :hugs: Just wanted to let you know that I had that blood test for antiphospholipid syndrome and as it's linked to both recurrent miscarriage and preeclampsia the doctor thought I had a high chance of having it so I did a bit of research while waiting for the results. It's actually not so bad, it just means you'll be on low dose aspirin and heparin once you get your bfp. There's a really good chance of a successful pregnancy with that treatment. Obviously I was glad I didn't have it but in a way if have liked for that to be the reason because the treatment is so effective.

Mummy to be it's definitely possible to get pregnant immediately after a mc, Celine did (twice) and all is going well. Good luck catching that egg.


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp the website www.hughes-syndrome.org has a whole load of info too


----------



## Mummy to be x

Anniebobs said:


> Jrepp sorry to hear your news and that you'll be needing surgery. :hugs: Just wanted to let you know that I had that blood test for antiphospholipid syndrome and as it's linked to both recurrent miscarriage and preeclampsia the doctor thought I had a high chance of having it so I did a bit of research while waiting for the results. It's actually not so bad, it just means you'll be on low dose aspirin and heparin once you get your bfp. There's a really good chance of a successful pregnancy with that treatment. Obviously I was glad I didn't have it but in a way if have liked for that to be the reason because the treatment is so effective.
> 
> Mummy to be it's definitely possible to get pregnant immediately after a mc, Celine did (twice) and all is going well. Good luck catching that egg.

Thank you so much :flower:


----------



## Jrepp

Anniebobs said:


> Jrepp sorry to hear your news and that you'll be needing surgery. :hugs: Just wanted to let you know that I had that blood test for antiphospholipid syndrome and as it's linked to both recurrent miscarriage and preeclampsia the doctor thought I had a high chance of having it so I did a bit of research while waiting for the results. It's actually not so bad, it just means you'll be on low dose aspirin and heparin once you get your bfp. There's a really good chance of a successful pregnancy with that treatment. Obviously I was glad I didn't have it but in a way if have liked for that to be the reason because the treatment is so effective.
> 
> Mummy to be it's definitely possible to get pregnant immediately after a mc, Celine did (twice) and all is going well. Good luck catching that egg.

They tested for 2 of the 3 which came back normal. Unfortunately I cant take asprin due to a blood disorder which causes abnormal bleeding. At this point I'm praying that we weren't successful this cycle, temps haven't really increased yet so maybe annovulatory, so that I can get the show on the road. Of course I will still be blogging (link in signature) and on here all the time lol.


----------



## arabelle

Hi ladies,

Still following, but usually on my phone, so posting is a pain. 

Munchkin - I am so very sorry to hear your news. I can't imagine what a difficult decision that was to make. I'll be thinking of you and your family today.


----------



## Jrepp

O still hasn't been confirmed, so I'm really hoping I had the dreaded fake o! It would make life so much simpler to be honest. I called today to see if surgery was scheduled and if I needed to miss out on any work.


----------



## Jrepp

Surgery scheduled for April 11th, don't know what time. I have two preop appointments as well. Since it's a week later than ideal I will probably have to go on bcp, which works out lovely if I start taking it now and stop this weird cycle. I can take it for 3 weeks, start bleeding and go in for blood tests and be cd 9 for surgery. Hope it all works out though.


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle - Nice to see you again! How is your pregnancy going? I can't believe you're 16 weeks already! Forgot you are only 2.5 weeks behind me!


----------



## celine

Tww ladies when are you all testing?


----------



## Anniebobs

I can't wait to test Celine, I want to start now! Think the latest I can hold out is Sunday which is 7/8 dpo. I know I'm not gonna see anything but I have a drawer full of ics and haven't peed on anything since last weekend :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Don't know when I'll be testing. Ovulation still not confirmed and now have to abstain until surgery. Probably going to find another natural method of protection since we all know I can't hold out.


----------



## penguin1

hello ladies. just got back from vacation. took my last active bc pill Tuesday and still no af. I have a dr appt tomorrow afternoon but won't be able to go if the witch doesn't show! and he is on vacation all next week!ahhhhh! what a mess!


----------



## penguin1

Munchkin30 said:


> Thank you sig.
> 
> I was just about to come and post in here with my ladies where I feel safe! As some of you know I started this thread back in July when I had a mmc found at my 12 week scan. 4 months later I was pregnant again and all was going great until my 20 week scan when it was found baby has a rare and complex heart condition. If it made it to term it would face a series of dangerous and traumatic open heart surgeries then would be very poorly through its life and would be unlikely to make it far into adulthood, even with a transplant.
> 
> Devastatingly we've had to make a decision for the good of the baby and my dd and our family and baby will be born tomorrow having known only love and comfort and peace. I will go through labour tomorrow and will meet and say goodbye to our baby.
> 
> We are heartbroken and so thankful for our little girl. We are going on holiday on Monday to take some time to remember why we're here and how good our life is with or without our rainbow baby. We will recover and I will be back here very soon ready to climb the mountain again.
> 
> Love to you all xxx

 oh munchkin! hugs to you. so sorry for your loss and I hope you take a good vacation to help recover. I will pray for you and your family!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thinking of you munchkin. I hope your holiday has at least helped you gain some space with your family to grieve. You are amazingly strong and brave and we are all right behind you xx


----------



## Jrepp

New blog update at https://eventualmomma.wordpress.com and a new video update on https://youtu.be/tUJuORv831I


----------



## penguin1

oh jrepp how frustrating, no answers and opks giving crazy answers too! I'm so sorry, how you can get answers soon. maybe you'll need to go to work with pillows wrapped around you! shhesh.


----------



## penguin1

Well, I started my fertility injections yesterday. I will go in Thursday for a follicle study. Wish me luck!


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck penguin! So what's the process you'll go through? When will you be in the tww again?


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck!!


----------



## apple_20

Exciting times penguin fingers are crossed for some good eggs! X

Good luck with your tww and testing girls I'm still stalking!


----------



## penguin1

Thanks ladies! Im doing my injections daily, on gonal-f 150 iui. I go in Thursday for a follicle study, see how many eggs and how big they are. Hoping to be in the tww by next weekend. Last time I was doing shots for 11 days though. Still no af so Im not sure what is going on. Hope I don't get it when I'm able to dtd! Don't know if that can happen anyways. fx!


----------



## Anniebobs

Fingers crossed for some decent eggs on Thursday then, good luck!


----------



## RachelLynda

Good luck!!


----------



## GRGirl

FX for you, Penguin!!! Hoping you get some good news soon!

Rachel- congrats on the wedding :) Hopefully you had an awesome day.

AFM- just popping on to say hi, I'm in the middle of some of the worst nausea/sickness I've ever had so I'm pretty much useless. Can't drink, can't eat, moving too much hurts :( It was actually even worse with DS though (had multiple ER trips with him and only 1x with this one), so I'm hoping it stops soon.

Hope you all are well!


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - Good luck!

GRGirl - Ahh, that nausea sounds awful! So sorry you're going through it but at least there is a beautiful rainbow baby at the end of the tunnel! Hopefully it should ease up soon. Are you on any anti-nausea medications?


----------



## penguin1

Oh no GrGirl! Ish gotta love how the most wanted babies make you feel incredibly horrible!:sick: Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Anniebobs

Not 100% but I may have my bfp. Not getting too excited because AF isn't due until the weekend and as we all know anything can happen especially this early. I do feel awful though which is a great sign!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Omg early congrats Annie! Ill keep my fingers crossed its a sticky one for you! 

Rachel I'm ttc baby w as well and I too had a mmc :hugs:


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks mrs w. Trying to stay as positive as I can!


----------



## garfie

Annie - I see lines PMA girlie:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - That is incredibly exciting! I can't wait for your line to get darker.


----------



## RachelLynda

GR - Thank you! So excited - just 2/3 days left! :D 
MrsW - Yay but sad yay - sorry for your loss :( I'm not MRs W until Saturday though  
Annie - Yay! Fx'd! 

Not a lot to mention with me and TTC so dont have much to say but I'm plodding a long and waiting to see what happens :) 
x


----------



## apple_20

Yay!


----------



## slg76

Yay Annie!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Where do you guys see lines? I don't see any! Congrats though Annie.

Afm: ff put me down finally for ovulation a few days ago, but then took it away yesterday and gave the crosshairs back again today. So according to of and ff I am about 8dpo with pretty much no chance of pregnancy at this time (thank goodness). Got everything in order for surgery. Are you guys still going to be around in may/June when I can start again?


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp said:


> Where do you guys see lines? I don't see any! Congrats though Annie.
> 
> Afm: ff put me down finally for ovulation a few days ago, but then took it away yesterday and gave the crosshairs back again today. So according to of and ff I am about 8dpo with pretty much no chance of pregnancy at this time (thank goodness). Got everything in order for surgery. Are you guys still going to be around in may/June when I can start again?

I put a pic in my journal - this is the FRER I took this morning though. Still faint so not getting too excited but cautiously optimistic.

Glad you are out for this month (sounds awful to say that) and yes I'm sure we'll all be here in May / June when you'll be creating your rainbow.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0392.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs W 11

Rachel are you getting married this weekend?! Congrats! I hope you have an amazing wedding day future mrs w!! X


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks. I feel like a leprechaun because everytime I connect with people they all get pregnant and leave me lol. My chest is pretty sore, but since i have been feeling tenderness for about 5 days and it always happens before AF I'm pretty sure it's not pregnancy related. Now I just need to find out what time surgery is roughly scheduled for.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck for your surgery jrepp. X


----------



## Anniebobs

Hope the surgery is sooner rather than later so it's over and done with. And you're not a leprechaun (not sure what you mean there lol!)


----------



## Jrepp

Leprechauns are lucky and it seems like everyone that's trying that it speak with gets pregnant lol, so I'm lucky. Surgery is booked for April 11th, but don't know what time yet.


----------



## slg76

Jrepp: can you bring me some leprechaun dust?? :dust: I will still be here when you are ready to ttc but please don't leave us in the meantime. I would love to get updates on how you are doing. can you remind me, what procedure are you having done? I do remember that there were a few things on your list that need taking care of.


----------



## Jrepp

slg76 said:


> Jrepp: can you bring me some leprechaun dust?? :dust: I will still be here when you are ready to ttc but please don't leave us in the meantime. I would love to get updates on how you are doing. can you remind me, what procedure are you having done? I do remember that there were a few things on your list that need taking care of.

I'm not going anywhere! You can also find more detailed stuff on my blog. As far as surgery - it's a doozy. They are doing a hysteroscopy to remove the scar tissue in my uterus and check for any abnormalities, a salinopinogram where they inject a blue dye through my uterus to make sure that my tubes aren't blockd and then inserting a saline filled balloon in my uterus to keep the sides from touching until it's healed, then they are doing a laparoscopy to find/remove any scar tissue/adhesions and check my tubes for damage from an appendectomy I had in 2004. They are also going to look for the source of my chronic pelvic pain while they are in there.


----------



## slg76

I thought it had something to do with scar tissue. That is a lot of poking around in there. I hope they clear everything out to make a nice, easy path for hubby's sperm. I really hope they find the cause of your chronic pain. My chronic pelvic pain affected so much of my life for the years I had it; not to mention it put a real damper on my sex life!


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - That looks like a decent line for 11 dpo. I can't wait to see tomorrow's!


----------



## Anniebobs

Literati I got my positive on a digi today! Very very happy today. Really hopeful that this is my rainbow, I've even been brave enough to add a ticker! I've ordered more frers for progression but my ics are looking darker.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good news Annie!!! Love a digi to see those words in writing - you are pregnant!! 

Jrepp I really hope they will have some answers for you after your tests and surgery especially regarding the pain. 

I'm gearing up to ov again, my favourite part of the cycle x


----------



## Elizabean

Congrats anniebobs, wonderful news!


----------



## Jrepp

Total freak out: I have 3 hpts from walmart and one of them has a line, I can't tell what day it's from because I neglected to write dates on them so it very possibly could be an evap from yesterday. At 9dpo, it would almost have to be. Lesson learned


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - that's wonderful!! Congrats. I am glad you added a Ticker. I think it is better to remain hopeful. 

Please tell - what is your due date?!


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp fingers crossed! I know you wanted the surgery but perhaps you won't need it!

My due date is 29th Nov which is the same month dd was due 3 years ago :happydance:


----------



## celine

Annie what beautiful lines!

Jrepp oh my, are u going to test again in the morning to be sure?


----------



## garfie

JR - Hope it wasn't an evap hun - fingers crossed for you:thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## apple_20

Jrepp said:


> Total freak out: I have 3 hpts from walmart and one of them has a line, I can't tell what day it's from because I neglected to write dates on them so it very possibly could be an evap from yesterday. At 9dpo, it would almost have to be. Lesson learned

I was always bad for hanging onto old tests. Doesn't have to be an evap though I got my bfp by 9dpo. I know this month is a bit strange for you since it's now turned into not wanting a bfp so I'm not sure what to say. I wish you luck whichever way it goes!


----------



## Jrepp

I know you guys are great! I retested this morning and it was negative so it was an evap. I'm fine with that because we have a 99% chance of miscarriage based on where the scar tissue is. AF should be here in about 5 days or so and then I can get my fsh checked along with the third antiphospholipid test done and then surgery is just 3 weeks away.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww well since you have those mc statistics jrepp I'm glad for you it was a bfn this time and ill keep my fingers tightly crossed for a bfp after your surgery instead. 3 weeks isnt long, it will soon fly round and you'll be on the road to recovery and ttc again very soon.

How are you feeling Annie? 

I'm letting my anxiety run away with me now. 3rd cycle after the mmc and I'm completely obsessed. I said I wouldn't get like this but every passing cycle that is so erratic I just can't help but analyse everything!! Peeing on opks and stressing if there are lines when there shouldn't be and no lines when there should be, checking cm constantly and cp, worrying about my temps (they are crazy high for pre ov this week and I can only assume its because I've been unwell). I'm out of control :cry: I know it isn't helping, I just can't stop. I want to be pregnant so much. I know we all do..... That's how I know you ladies will under stand xx


----------



## slg76

MrsW, I'm keeping you good company this month with the over-obsessing :growlmad: I know I need to let it go but I can't. The last two months I've been so hopeful that I'm pregnant that I actually convince myself there's a good chance that I am. I can deal with AF coming but it's the waiting that's getting to me. I'm testing everyday....ok twice some days :haha: Staring at tests trying to make out a line. It's ridiculous! I've been sleeping poorly and I think it's because of the ttc stress. I just really want ttc to be over. I'm already dreading next cycle...the OPKs, timing sex, worrying about if hubby will be traveling on O day, and then of course the awful wait at the end. SICK. OF. IT. 

OK, time to pull it together


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh gosh slg, yes I could have written that!! It's just exhausting and all consuming isn't it. And I wish I could stop but I know I can't. The longer this goes on, the worse I will be. 

I'm sorry you feel this way as well and I'm sorry you are going through it :hugs: but then again, kinda glad I'm not the only one. 

Where are you in your cycle now? I'm cd14, no sign of ov yet and stupidly high temps this month.


----------



## slg76

It's just so frustrating. I think we all feel like this to some degree. And, I think some months are just harder given what else is going on in life. 

I am two days away from AF (my best guess). I'm pretty sure I O'd this month but I didn't get the blood work done to confirm it. My LH surge wasn't as quick and certain as prior months but my other O signs were there. Still testing negative on HPT. 

Do you ladies have opinions on this....
When I look on websites from the HPT manufacturers they have research that indicates that the majority of women don't get a positive until 14 dpo. But, it seems like on the forums so many women get positives on day 10 or 11. Why the discrepancy? Maybe the early testers are the ones that are more likely to post results? I get into this mindset that if I don't have a line by 11 dpo or so then I'm out but logically I know that's not true.


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats Anniebobs! 

Jrepp - good luck for your surgery. Those odds for mc sound crazy high... Do you think they're genuinely that accurate? 

Ladies getting effed off with the ttc game- good luck this coming cycle, I hope you can get off the crazy ttc train as soon as possible!


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs W - I completely understand what you're going through. It took 4 cycles of active TTC to get preg this time (5 cycles since the m/c) and I, too, became completely obsessed. My life was so consumed by it that I couldn't enjoy anything at all. TTC was all I thought about. And each month that passed without my BFP the more frustrated and depressed I got. It really is a rough go, but know that it WILL happen and you are doing everything you can, so you can't ask any more from yourself than that! Hang in there! :hugs:

Sara - Sorry you're feeling obsessed as well. This TTC stuff is SUCH a process. I never expected it to be such a hellish journey. 

I had often wondered about that as well. I think it is a bit from both side. I am guessing HPT manufacturers want to cover their butts and not have women calling them angrily when they don't get a BFP at 11 dpo, but I think also the people who post on forums tend to be the ones who did get their early BFP, so it's a skewed sample. It's definitely normal not to have a BFP at 11 dpo. I didn't get my BFP til 12 DPO this time! And I've heard of so many people who had to wait til AF was a whole week late to find out! :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Mrs w, Sara, the best thing I did was take a few months off ttc. We could still have got pregnant and I didn't entirely stop symptom spotting but was a lot better. Obviously I'm now pregnant my first month back properly ttc so maybe ive benefitted from relaxing a bit (though this tww still drove me mad!)

I am shattered, I think I've started nesting early! I keep reminding myself I've said I'll take this pregnancy easier but it's hard when you've got the energy not to just do everything on your to do list. Will chill out more this weekend with dh off work.


----------



## slg76

thanks Annie. I'm a rough cookie and I can deal with a lot of stress, I just wish this could be over. 
My fatigue both times I was pregnant was awful. I wanted to sleep all the time. Just listen to your body. If you have the energy then go ahead and tackle your list. I hope you are loving every minute of this pregnancy <3


----------



## Anniebobs

That's my thinking, I know how shattering it gets 5-15 weeks were the worst with dd so I may as well use my energy now. And yes, every twinge and wave of nausea just reminds me how lucky I am to be in this position. I am gonna enjoy every second of this.


----------



## Jrepp

slg76 said:


> It's just so frustrating. I think we all feel like this to some degree. And, I think some months are just harder given what else is going on in life.
> 
> I am two days away from AF (my best guess). I'm pretty sure I O'd this month but I didn't get the blood work done to confirm it. My LH surge wasn't as quick and certain as prior months but my other O signs were there. Still testing negative on HPT.
> 
> Do you ladies have opinions on this....
> When I look on websites from the HPT manufacturers they have research that indicates that the majority of women don't get a positive until 14 dpo. But, it seems like on the forums so many women get positives on day 10 or 11. Why the discrepancy? Maybe the early testers are the ones that are more likely to post results? I get into this mindset that if I don't have a line by 11 dpo or so then I'm out but logically I know that's not true.

I would say that they are using an average, as a good portion of the population don't test until their period is at least a week late (probably not trying) whereas the earlier dpo people are testing early. But it also seems like the people that test at 10dpo, had a quick implantation whereas the 14dpos probably didn't implant until the 9dpo average. 



Linnypops said:


> Congrats Anniebobs!
> 
> Jrepp - good luck for your surgery. Those odds for mc sound crazy high... Do you think they're genuinely that accurate?
> 
> Ladies getting effed off with the ttc game- good luck this coming cycle, I hope you can get off the crazy ttc train as soon as possible!

Thanks. After seeing the ultrasound and knowing where the scar tissue and damage is, I do believe that number is accurate. It does sound high, but the scar tissue connects the sides of my uterus and possibly the top to the bottom, and is very noticeable in the common places for implantation. 

I am stressing big time and don't really know what to do! The teacher that I work with is giving me grief about having to take so much time off and how accommodating she has been. She wants to know why I can't push the surgery back 3 months until we are on summer break. I think that I need to do what's best for me, and if that means taking 2 weeks off for surgery than so be it. It would have been 6 weeks if any of these pregnancies would have stuck.

A librarian position became available starting right after spring break and I want to go for it, but with all the time off I need, I don't think it's going to be well received by the teacher I work with because I am a major part of the classroom. It's more responsibility but I wouldn't have to restrain or chase any children around. I just don't know if I should go for it or not. Or try for teacher positions for next year elsewhere.

Besides that, the landlord says we have to remove the dog they previously ok'd because people are complaining and it is a breach of contract. Our only option is to take the dog back to my recovering mil and build a fence on her property out her back door so she can let him in and out. We looked into the cost and the cheapest fence type enclosure is going to cost about $200 to build. :( STRESS


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh gosh j, I'm so sorry you are having such a stressful time. Personally I agree that you need to do what is best for you and not what suits work. I know I'd have to put my personal life first and I'd hope my employer understood that. 

Slg, I know what you mean, I tested with my dd and got bfn at 13 dpo but then tested again 14 dpo and bfp, so when I get bfn at 10-11-12 dpo I try to remember that. I had an implant bleed at 11dpo so I know I implanted later rather than earlier. 

Aww I know I need to relax more Annie but I couldn't take a real completely. Ill keep plugging away haha. 

And thanks literati Hun :hugs: it means a lot. 

Thanks ladies. I know you all understand and we all feel (or have felt for those lucky preggo ones) the same at some point. It's just so hard and I have really struggled today. It means alot to have you ladies to talk to. Xx


----------



## Jrepp

Glad to have you to talk to as well Mrs. W. I hope your day has gotten better. 
_________________________________________________

_
Please read the forum rules_


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites


----------



## slg76

Back to cycle day 1 for me. Darn :growlmad:


----------



## Jrepp

Awww Sara, I'm sorry!


----------



## Literati_Love

So sorry, Sara! I know it's dreadfully disappointing. :(


----------



## apple_20

Oh no cd1 is a bitch. Hope you make the most of it maybe wine or something else you know you can enjoy now x


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww Sara cd1 is the worst. Hopefully this will be the last one you'll have in a while, you know you're definitely ovulating which is a bonus. Good luck for this cycle.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear af has arrived, yes cd1 is the worst. Are you going to try anything different this new cycle? Good luck, I hope this is the one for you. X

I've got my acupuncture today so I'm hoping it will help, fingers crossed to ovulating in the next few days please!! X


----------



## Anniebobs

Sara I've just been thinking about the 14dpo bfp question and maybe a lot of it has to do with ttcers know that a faint line still means positive, so will say they got their bfp early. My line from 11dpo is loads lighter than 14dpo. I reckon the average person just wouldn't believe it earlier.


----------



## Mrs W 11

^^ true. With my dd at 13dpo I tested at night and never thought about my pee, I didn't know anything about fmu etc then. After 3 mins when i didnt see a line I threw it in the bin and thought no more of it. In that situation now I'd probably have got a line because I'd have tested with fmu or held for 2-3 hours and stared closely at the test for a faint line!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Exactly! We're all poas experts now! I'd probably have drank more so I needed to pee before I found b&b and learned the rules :haha:


----------



## slg76

That all makes good sense about the hpts. 

W, I'm so curious to see what the acupuncture will do for your cycle! 

Thanks for all your support ladies! It truly makes a difference <3


----------



## penguin1

sorry ladies. we have been dealing with my husband's grandma health. she finally passed away last night. on a good note...I had one good egg that is close to mature and two right behind. I go in for another us Monday to see if they are ready! looking good!

Sara, so sorry for another cycle gone. fx for the next one!


----------



## slg76

glad you eggs are responding, penguin. Hope you end up with three good ones!


----------



## Anniebobs

So sorry about your husbands grandma penguin. Great news on the eggs though, good luck for Monday!


----------



## apple_20

Good luck penguin 3 eggs gives you a good shot :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear about your hubby's grandma :hugs: good luck with those eggs Hun x

I'm hoping to ov in the next few days! Opks getting darker, hurray!!


----------



## Venus13

Hi Ladies,

first of all sorry for your loss.

After an EPRC 5 weeks ago I finally got my negative HPT. Can you share with me when you ovulated after your negative HPT and/or when you got your period after the negative HPT.

thanks so much.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Venus, welcome! Sorry for your loss x

I didn't temp my first cycle after mc so I don't know if I ovulated but my af came roughly when expected about 35 days later. The second cycle was really unusual. I oved a week early, bled all the way through and had a short 9 day lp. I'm on my third cycle now and hoping for the best. It can be a difficult journey but I hope yours is as smooth as can be. You will get lots of support and advice here. Good luck xx


----------



## Venus13

Thanks so much, the support on here is so reassuring!


----------



## celine

Sara im sorry for cd1 :( im so happy that we are still keeping this thread alive with support xxx



Venus13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> first of all sorry for your loss.
> 
> After an EPRC 5 weeks ago I finally got my negative HPT. Can you share with me when you ovulated after your negative HPT and/or when you got your period after the negative HPT.
> 
> thanks so much.

Hi venus, i personally mc at 6/7 weeks and hpt negative two weeks later and i ovulated a week after that. I got pregnant that cycle, it ended in a mmc at 10 weeks, it then took three almost four weeks til negative hpt, and i ovulated at 5 weeks post mc, fell preggo again and here i am.


----------



## Jrepp

Cd 1 for me. Antiphospholipid and ovarian reserve test tomorrow and on bcps for a month.


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp good luck for the testing and the surgery this month. Hope you get your sticky bfp as soon as you're off bc


----------



## penguin1

good luck on the tests!

so I guess one good egg, the other two didn't catch up I guess. 1dpo for me today. I'll be back in a few days lol


----------



## Jrepp

All ya need is 1!


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck penguin!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ladies I need some temping advice! I woke an hour early this morning and went for a wee. When I realised I couldn't get back to sleep I took my temp and it was 97.05, very low!! I took it again at 6am as normal even tho I hadn't slept and it was 97.45 which was more what I expected. Which should I use? I thought I oved yesterday and the low temp means I def didn't but the higher temp if followed by another rise tomorrow round suggest I did. So annoyed this happened today of all days!! X


----------



## Jrepp

If you adjust the first temp it would be 97.25. I don't know what to tell you about your temp. Maybe mark it down and discard it so it isn't used in data interpretation


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ok thanks x


----------



## RachelLynda

I'm back from my week away... I'M FINALLY MARRIED :D 
How's everyone noticed its been a bit quiet tound here lately hope everyones okay! 
Wedding was amazing and still cant get over being a Mrs :') 
In terms of TTC.. I should be about 8-9dpo but had some ewcm/fertile cm yesterday so who kmows.. refusing to symptom spot and refusing yo test early I'm not going to let last month repeat itself.
If it doesnt happen this month I wont be too unhappy as I've always said I didnt want a December baby.. obviously if it happens I'll still be over the moon just trying to find reason ehy I dont want it this month because not feeling positive only time will tell :) 
Sorry for any typos laptop broke :dohh:


----------



## slg76

Congratulations Mrs. Rachel! I'm happy to hear that your wedding went well. Time for a baby as a wedding present!


----------



## Jrepp

RachelLynda said:


> I'm back from my week away... I'M FINALLY MARRIED :D
> How's everyone noticed its been a bit quiet tound here lately hope everyones okay!
> Wedding was amazing and still cant get over being a Mrs :')
> In terms of TTC.. I should be about 8-9dpo but had some ewcm/fertile cm yesterday so who kmows.. refusing to symptom spot and refusing yo test early I'm not going to let last month repeat itself.
> If it doesnt happen this month I wont be too unhappy as I've always said I didnt want a December baby.. obviously if it happens I'll still be over the moon just trying to find reason ehy I dont want it this month because not feeling positive only time will tell :)
> Sorry for any typos laptop broke :dohh:

It's been really quite around here lately, I agree. How did the wedding go?


----------



## penguin1

yay Rachel congrats! maybe ttc will be easier since the wedding stress is gone! 6dpo for me. going to try to hold back on testing til thurs. lol


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - Congrats! I hope your wedding was amazing. I hope you get your BFP ASAP!


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations Rachel! Glad you had an amazing time. What a great wedding present a bfp would be.

Good luck penguin!

Jrepp have you had a date for your surgery yet?

Mrs w are you in the tww yet?


----------



## apple_20

Congrats on the wedding. All my fingers and toes crossed for some more bfps ok this thread x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations on your wedding Rachel! I hope you had an absolutely amazing day!! It's the most special time, I'd love to do it all again <3 treasure every blissful moment of being a newly wed! 

How are you feeling Annie? Yep officially in the tww now, ff gave me cross hairs whoop whoop! Praying this is my lucky month! X


----------



## garfie

Congrats Rachel - enjoy married life:happydance: hopefully it won't be long before you get your BFP (maybe a honeymoon baby?) :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## RachelLynda

Thank you so much everyone!
Hoping TTC will be easier, well if I'm hoping for things I hope I don't have to TTC anymore :haha:
I was meant to ov on my wedding day but think I did before as had the most painful ov pains I've ever had! 
Wedding was amazing don't remember much of it as it went by so fast - weird to think I've already been married a week!
I'm not testing until AF is atleast a few days late if I can but I'm defiantly not testing until AF is late as I was so disappointed last month.


----------



## Venus13

Hi ladies,

Can we get a Mexican wave ... I finally ovulated after 6 weeks post MC! So happy, thought my body was all messed up and what has felt like ages is finally here! Hopefully my surprise visitor in my right ovary (cyst), has also decided to leave &#128516;


----------



## Anniebobs

Mrs w I'm doing well, no news is good news right?! I'm on 75mg aspirin a day just in case and will see my midwife on Thursday to arrange an early scan.

Venus yay for ovulation! Are you trying this month? If so there's a lot of you in the tww, fingers crossed for some Christmas babies!


----------



## Venus13

Anniebobs said:


> Mrs w I'm doing well, no news is good news right?! I'm on 75mg aspirin a day just in case and will see my midwife on Thursday to arrange an early scan.
> 
> Venus yay for ovulation! Are you trying this month? If so there's a lot of you in the tww, fingers crossed for some Christmas babies!


Well I wasn't going to but felt ovulation pains and decided to test and it was positive for LH surge and we have been DTD so looks like I'm in the TWW!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Venus - whoop whoop!! Welcome to the tww! I'm 4 dpo today x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Annie good news, hope your scan is soon for some reassurance xx


----------



## penguin1

yay Annie!I don't think I saw the news earlier. oh I hope the scan issoon


----------



## slg76

great news Venus! 6 weeks is not bad really after a mc. I get cysts on my ovaries all the time. They come and go. I would never know I had them except I'm always getting my ovaries looked at for fertility reasons. 

Annie, how are you doing? 

I should O any day now.


----------



## celine

Good luck this month ladies and cngrats rachel xxxx so who is testing next?


----------



## RachelLynda

Annie - are you getting a scan due to your losses or does you hospital do reassurance scans?

Celine - Thank you!

I'm testing when AF is late and I'm due about the 4th so will be either the 4th or 5th but hoping I can wait longer. Just hoping AF follows my plan and stays away for 9 months :haha:


----------



## Anniebobs

Rachel it's a reassurance scan because of the 3 losses, my first scan was at 13 weeks last time. If they weren't going to give me an early scan we'd already decided we would go for a private one around 8 weeks.

Good on you for holding out, hope AF stays away!


----------



## apple_20

Congrats and yay for tww Venus.

Annie how are you going got past 5 weeks already woop! Bet you are counting the days for the scan!


----------



## RachelLynda

Annie - I want a scan around 8-9 weeks next time but I've only had one loss so can't see it happening. Where would you go for a private scan? I know loads of places in America do it but I never hear about places in the UK :(


----------



## apple_20

Loads if places in the uk do it I had mine at 7 weeks. Will cost 60-100 pounds though unless your lucky to find a cheaper one


----------



## Anniebobs

The closest one to me was £99 and an hour away, google babybond and you'll be able to find your nearest.

Apple I know, it's going quick thankfully!


----------



## RachelLynda

The only place around me that I know of is Nuffield but the one here doesn't do ultrasounds for pregnancy :( Haven't exactly had a look but I've never heard of any haha


----------



## Anniebobs

I just checked on babybond and they've got one in Bristol, is that anywhere near you?


----------



## Jrepp

Anniebobs said:


> Congratulations Rachel! Glad you had an amazing time. What a great wedding present a bfp would be.
> 
> Good luck penguin!
> 
> Jrepp have you had a date for your surgery yet?
> 
> Mrs w are you in the tww yet?

Sorry I haven't been on much ladies. This cycle kind of got away from me, but with surgery coming up I don't think it really matters all that much. My surgery is scheduled for April 11th. I'm at my pre-op appointment now to find about all the details though. They have me on bcps until the surgery and take the last one 3 days after surgery. It's going to be funny to see what my cycle does.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jrepp not long until your surgery now, I'm hoping it all results in a bfp for you soon. 

Rachel I don't know if different areas have different rules but during my loss I was told I could request an early reassurance scan next time. Ill book a private one as well probably to help get me thro to 12 weeks! 

5dpo today. Have had cramping and pinching which worried me as I started spotting at 5dpo last cycle but nothing yet, just creamy cm. 

X


----------



## Jrepp

11 days and counting. After 4 doctors and 2 hours I was cleared. I have to arrive for surgery at 6:30 am on April 11th and will be there for about 6 hours total unless something goes wrong. At the moment all plans have been shot because hubby has to work until after midnight and my sister can't get off work to watch my nephew and my mom has to wait to take my dad to work so she won't be there until like 8 or so.


----------



## penguin1

Oh Jrepp I hope everything works out and goes smoothly for you. Maybe the bcps will reset your system and make things easier. That's the thought process I'm sticking with lol!

I'm going to try to wait to poas til Wed at the earliest. I hope. I'm peeing every hour and boobs are starting to get sore. Hoping for the best. They usually don't do anything before the witch comes so that is a good sign!


----------



## celine

Jrepp are unervous about the surgery?

Annie i was offered a reassurance scan after my losses too, in fact they wanted to do it at 7 weeks but hubby flew to the usa that day, and i couldnt bare the thought of doing it alone, he flew back at 8,5 weeks but then i had a girlie weekend away and we only managed to get an appointment at 9 weeks! Which we did and thankfully of course all was well.
I was still nervous after the scan and asked for weekly appointments for week 10 & 11, then had the 12 weeks scan...

So after a loss i highly highly recmmend the earky scans for reassurance, it will make you feel better instead of dwelling on how last time you were x weeks the baby was dead etc etc.


----------



## Anniebobs

My midwife appointment is on Thursday and I'm hoping she'll book it there and then. I'll be 6 weeks on Saturday so any time next week or later would be perfect, I just want a good chance of seeing the heartbeat.


----------



## Venus13

RachelLynda said:


> The only place around me that I know of is Nuffield but the one here doesn't do ultrasounds for pregnancy :( Haven't exactly had a look but I've never heard of any haha

Hi Rachel, will your GP or Midwife not do an early scan? When I was regnant I had slight spotting at 6 weeks and told the midwife they scanned me then and there.


----------



## Venus13

Jrepp said:


> 11 days and counting. After 4 doctors and 2 hours I was cleared. I have to arrive for surgery at 6:30 am on April 11th and will be there for about 6 hours total unless something goes wrong. At the moment all plans have been shot because hubby has to work until after midnight and my sister can't get off work to watch my nephew and my mom has to wait to take my dad to work so she won't be there until like 8 or so.

Good luck for the surgery, hope it all goes well and you get your BFP soon


----------



## Venus13

penguin1 said:


> Oh Jrepp I hope everything works out and goes smoothly for you. Maybe the bcps will reset your system and make things easier. That's the thought process I'm sticking with lol!
> 
> I'm going to try to wait to poas til Wed at the earliest. I hope. I'm peeing every hour and boobs are starting to get sore. Hoping for the best. They usually don't do anything before the witch comes so that is a good sign!

how exciting, please let us know ASAP!


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - Those sound like promising symptoms! Can't wait to hear tomorrow if you cave! 

Celine - How is your pregnancy going? You're always so quiet. 

Annie - I really hope you can get in for a scan! I recommend 7 weeks + so there's no chance of not seeing a heartbeat.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck penguin!! X


----------



## apple_20

Good luck with the procedure jrepp I hope it goes well.

Penguin sounds promising.

Had my booking appointment today woohoo lol it's not exciting but it's another milestone for me:)


----------



## Mrs W 11

That is exciting apple! It's great when it feels like official stuff is finally happening and it all feels more real!


----------



## penguin1

yes I caved! ha ha my dh made fun of me for wasting a test. it was neg but it was only 7dpo. at least I know the medication is out of my system


----------



## Anniebobs

Well that's no surprise at 7 dpo, but at least now you know if you see a line on your next test it's definitely a positive!


----------



## RachelLynda

Cd1 :/


----------



## celine

:(


----------



## penguin1

aww. that stinks rachel. BFN for me this morning on my digi at 11dpo. I'm guessing it's not going to change either


----------



## apple_20

Sorry about cd1 :(

Penguin digi at 11dpo nah your not out yet they gave me not pregnant when I was pregnant with obvious quite dark lines on frer!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I agree with apple, I had a bfn on 13 dpo with my first pregnancy!! X


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - Sorry AF got you. :hugs:

Penguin - You're definitely not out yet!


----------



## Jrepp

Penguin: you aren't out yet! Have you tried frer? It may still take a couple days

Literati - did you have your gender scan? I can't remember

Afm: I went in for my pre op appointment Monday and got some answers. I had my nerve block today and spoke more about the surgery (since she's going to be ther) and she said that in her honest opinion she is going to find very little, if any endometriosis or adhesions, and that in her honest opinion she doesn't think anything is wrong with my tubes either. Her money lies in an Undiagnosed antibody or implantation problem. She did however warm me that if the tubes are too far damaged they will need to be removed and our only option would be ivf. I'm really praying it's not the case and I can keep my bits and pieces.


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - Yes, good memory. It was yesterday. Found out we are having a girl (most likely)! 

I really hope you don't have to get your tubes removed or anything like that! Good luck!


----------



## slg76

Jrepp; I sure hope you keep all your parts. I don't know if I should be happy or sad for your news. Undiagnosed is so frustrating! 

Rachell; I was just reminded by a friend that CD1 is just a fresh start and a new chance :flower:


----------



## penguin1

thanks ladies! I'm getting so tired of being let down all the time since we are spending so much money on the meds. I do not have a frer but maybe I'll get some this weekend. I'm not due for af til next Tuesday or Wednesday. 

oh jrepp I hope this next step answers a lot of questions for you! fx!


----------



## slg76

defo too early for a digi, Penguin. I hope you get your bfp. I know how much extra pressure there is when you are spending so much money and probably don't have the budget to do it every month. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Anniebobs

Rachel sorry about AF but at least your cycle isn't dragging on any more. That should help you work out your fertile time this month.

Penguin it's definitely too early for a digi. Really hope you get your bfp this month, the pressure must be even harder to bear when you're paying for it.

Jrepp fingers crossed all goes well with surgery and you keep your tubes. My doctor also guesses I have an in diagnosed clotting disorder, so I'm on 75mg aspirin for this pregnancy just in case and all seems well so far. Hopefully your rainbow is waiting for you next cycle.


----------



## Anniebobs

And congrats literati on having a girl! I'm totally biased but girls are the best haha!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lit congrats!!!! I have loved having a daughter <3


----------



## celine

Congrats literati! My bump is pink too and tbh im so happy, although in my experience the terrible twos in girls are way worse! 

Anniebobs you arent team yellow are you?

Jrepp i hope and pray that its a small tube blockage thats quick and fixable, i hope you dont need your tubes removed :( its good though that you are being told all this upfront and wont wake up to the worst case scenario. One week til your op right?


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - hope there's nothing radical involved love! It sounds as though your specialist doesn't think so anyway.

Penguin - Fingers crossed and I hope you can get your hands on a frer! I didn't dare take a digi till 5 weeks as I feared it would say 'Not pregnant'.


----------



## Anniebobs

Celine yes I'm team yellow, we were for dd as well. We want 3 kids ideally and don't care if they're all girls or if the next 2 are boys so why not enjoy the surprise at birth! Plus I love newborns white clothes. I find it more exciting when I hear other peoples gender reveals though, means I can start looking for gifts earlier!

Does anyone know how elizabeans doing? She was our first bfp wasn't she? When's her due date? Can't be far off our first rainbow baby now!


----------



## Anniebobs

And Celine yes girls are so much worse than boys. I have my nephew every Friday and he's so chilled out most of the time compared to dd who is like a crazy person most of the time :haha: But at least she's entertaining!


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - I just did some stalking and looks like Elizabean is still active on the pregnancy boards and is about 30 weeks now! Exciting! :haha: I hope she comes back to visit soon.


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats literati! I hope it's what you wanted. I haven't seen Elizabean around lately....maybe I'll see if she is posting in another thread. 

The re actually never told me about the possibility of removing the tube, I think she was just going to do it if necessary. My pelvic pain doctor (who referred me to the re) is actually who asked me about the tube and told me she doesn't think anything is wrong. They are going to get me pictures though :) I am about to upload a new video blog in a few minutes. The link is in my signature.


----------



## penguin1

Yay! love team pink! been getting my baby fix with a neighbor's granddaughter. 
so, had some pink tint after bd last night. none since this morning. took a frer, but was still negative.


----------



## Elizabean

Hi ladies, I have been lurking this whole time but I have been hesitant to get too involved as I know some people come to this section to get away from all the pregnancy talk. I was touched to see my name pop up in conversation so thought I'd check in :blush:

I'm coming up to 31 weeks now and all seems to be going well with this not so little rainbow (it is measuring a few weeks ahead). I passed my EDD for my little angel a few weeks ago and it was bittersweet, strange to think what if it had worked out? 

Literati, congrats on having a little girl, it is so exciting! Team yellow can be hard, but we have decided we have made it this far so it would be a shame to find out now! 

Jrepp, I hope your surgery goes well and they are able to get you back to TTC as soon as possible.

Penguin, I have my fingers crossed for you. I would suggest trying to relax for the TWW but I know that's not actually possible!:haha:

Anniebobs, linnypops and Celine, I hope you are all feeling well :hugs:


----------



## slg76

Nice to hear from you elizabean!! So pleased that your pregnancy is going well. Can't wait to hear about your baby being born and which team you end up on :flower:


----------



## Venus13

so lovely to see all the good news on this forum, such a support for those who sometimes lose hope, thanks to all that update and check on others on here, lovely to see that.

Anyone on 7DPO? in the middle of the TTW, torture!


----------



## penguin1

thanks elizabean! Glad to hear things are going well! so exciting, don't think I could hold out on what team! well, looks like it was af. awaiting to hear what the Dr wants to do.


----------



## slg76

sorry penguin. I know you must be very disappointed.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry penguin :hugs:

Slg, my af is super heavy this month, more so than it has been in years. Do you think it could be linked to the acupuncture? He said he was doing alot of blood nourishing for me after my mc and also I lost a huge amount of blood after Freya was born. I'm impressed if those little needles have made this happen, it's more than three time as much as recently?! Can't think what else it could be. 

How's everyone doing? Cd3 here. X


----------



## slg76

MrsW. I absolutely do think that your heavy period is linked to acupuncture. Isn't it amazing?!

My cycle is confusing this month. Don't know if or when I ovulated :shrug: Guessing sometime over the weekend...hope I did!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yes completely amazing!! I hope it's a good sign for this cycle! 

Are you temping? I hope you did ov when you think you did x


----------



## Anniebobs

Great to hear from you elizabean, so glad you're doing well. I loved being team yellow with dd and will be again this time.

Mrs w that's great you've had such a heavy period because of acupuncture, I had the heaviest AF before I got pregnant this time. I'm really hoping it's helping this one be extra sticky. Hopefully it'll be the same for you this cycle.

Penguin sorry AF showed :hugs: really hope you and your doctor can come up with a good plan of attack for this cycle.

Venus not long to go now! Will you be testing early or holding off until you've missed AF? Good luck!

Sara I hope you did ovulate over the weekend, fingers crossed this is your last tww.


----------



## Venus13

Anniebobs said:


> Great to hear from you elizabean, so glad you're doing well. I loved being team yellow with dd and will be again this time.
> 
> Mrs w that's great you've had such a heavy period because of acupuncture, I had the heaviest AF before I got pregnant this time. I'm really hoping it's helping this one be extra sticky. Hopefully it'll be the same for you this cycle.
> 
> Penguin sorry AF showed :hugs: really hope you and your doctor can come up with a good plan of attack for this cycle.
> 
> Venus not long to go now! Will you be testing early or holding off until you've missed AF? Good luck!
> 
> Sara I hope you did ovulate over the weekend, fingers crossed this is your last tww.

Hi Anniebobs, 

I am going to start testing early, silly I know but I can't resist as there are so many emotions going on!

as a result of my loss in Feb, I developed a massive cyst on my left ovary (9cm), and its needs to be monitored, Doc thinks it will go away on its own as soon as system went back to normal, which it has and I finally ovulated, but only going to see cyst on an U/S on wednesday, so will test that morning in case. 

What's the chance of the Doc being abel to see if I am pregnant on the U/S at 9DPO???


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - Sorry AF showed. :hugs: :(


----------



## slg76

Hi Venus. I'm pretty sure you need to be at least 4 weeks to see a small sac on ultrasound. Sorry :( Good news that you ovulated though!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks anniebobs, that's good to know that you had the same the month before your bfp. Fingers crossed! X


----------



## Venus13

slg76 said:


> Hi Venus. I'm pretty sure you need to be at least 4 weeks to see a small sac on ultrasound. Sorry :( Good news that you ovulated though!

yes I thought so, will be able to test soon though :)


----------



## celine

I remember that heavy af of your annie, there was alot of discussion about how a heavy af probably gets your system cleaned out and ready fx for a new pregnancy x

Venus i dont blame you for testing early hehe i mean the tww is torture!


----------



## garfie

:hi: ladies just checking in on you all - hope you are all keeping well and those prego mamas - hope you are all getting nice and fat:haha:

AFM - I am still carrying on with my acu - I am finding it is helping me both emotionally and physically as bless her the lady is also like a counsellor - she listens to me whinge about stuff when she is sticking needles in me:haha:

Have a nice day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## slg76

Hi Garfie! :hi: so good to hear from you. Munchkin just asked me the other day about you. Are you still ttc?


----------



## penguin1

hi garfie- so good to hear from you!

ladies who are doing acupuncture, let me know how that goes, I've been wanting to try that too! 
Sara, hope you figure out what's going on soon. 
Venus- I could never wait longer than 10dpo to test! Lol

afm- went to the dr today. doing the femara plus metformin. then progestrone after ovedril and then insemination. ugg, this better work. dh said he wouldn't give a sample without my assistance, do you know how embarrassing it was to ask my dr if I could assist my dh with his sample? Ha ha


----------



## Venus13

Hi Penguin, 

I did acupuncture before I fell pregnant, it brought my cycle to exactly 28 days and ovulation on day 13/14, before it was 26 days and ovulation at about day 12. the next month after that I fell pregnant!

I sadly mc at 8 weeks but it was due to something being wrong with the baby, chromosome wise so had nothing to do with me, in fact it took me ages to mc that eventually I had to have an ERPC, baby was so well "stuck" in my uterus, and even with ERPC my HCG took ages to go down, Doc said I had a very strong pregnancy, which I think acupuncture helped. It can't do anything if there are issues with the development of the baby but what it does is make sure you have good healthy flow of blood to your uterus and hormones are strong. I cannot recommend enough!

Good luck with all the testing, Im on 9DPO, already tested today lol! BFN of course.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Penguin, I'd recommend acupuncture, I've been having it since my mmc to regulate my cycles. Last cycle he told me he was doing a lot of blood nourishing, well to my amazement this cycle my af has been unlike an af I've had in years!!! Bright bright red blood and very heavy. Unlike the nasty scant, light brown afs I'd been having. How do those tiny needles achieve that?!! Amazing.

And I smiled at you asking your dr if you could help dh with his sample. You have to laugh sometimes don't you in this crazy ttc situations. Keep smiling, I hope this works for you.

As for me.... Af is gone pretty much now, cd5. Lets do this!!!!!! X


----------



## Venus13

Hi ladies, 

Just got back from scan, the 9cm cyst is gone!!! so happy! Doc said what must of happened after mc my body was trying to get back into the cycle and ovulate but because I still had HCG in my body it kept growing and not ovulating, anyway its gone! so relieved.

I said to her that I ovulated about 9 days ago from the right, she said thats correct, but when I asked could I be pregnant she says unlikely as she doenst think I actually ovulated an egg?or no corpus luteum she can see. Now I am very confused, I had LH surge and temps have gone up since and I felt it. So does this mean we can actually have all of these symptoms and not ovulate? very confused. Now that I have time to think I have thought of so many questions to ask her ha ha! tahst normally the case. But she said not pregnant 

Anyway its ok, I haven't had a period since mc so maybe best to have at least one to make sure it all cleaned out nicely.

keep the testing going everyone, lets get some Xmas babies on the way!


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi Garfie, great to hear from you!

Penguin that made me laugh! Hope it works for you this cycle, that sounds like a great plan of attack.

Venus I didn't know your temps could rise if you didn't ovulate an egg but I'm no doctor. But like you said it might be best to have a good clear out before baby.

I just got back from the hospital because I had some brown spotting last night. There's a baby and a heartbeat, I can't quite believe it I really thought it was all over. I'm so relieved. Why can't our rainbows be easier to get?


----------



## Venus13

Anniebobs said:


> Hi Garfie, great to hear from you!
> 
> Penguin that made me laugh! Hope it works for you this cycle, that sounds like a great plan of attack.
> 
> Venus I didn't know your temps could rise if you didn't ovulate an egg but I'm no doctor. But like you said it might be best to have a good clear out before baby.
> 
> I just got back from the hospital because I had some brown spotting last night. There's a baby and a heartbeat, I can't quite believe it I really thought it was all over. I'm so relieved. Why can't our rainbows be easier to get?

thanks Anniebobs, initially she said no ovulation then said oh no you are correct you ovulated from the right side but she was so sure I was not pregnant when I asked, but maybe she just thought highly unlikely? I was just so happy I had no cyst I didn't ask enough questions! Oh well will see by this weekend if not its also ok.


----------



## apple_20

Glad all was okay at your scan anniebobs it's scary bleeding but at least you got a sneak peak. Managed to find my babies hb on my doppler at home yesterday such a lovely sound.

I'm still stalking you girls fingers crossed. The acupuncture sounds amazing I am a bit of a sceptic on those things but you can't argue with results!


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie - Oh no! I'm sorry you've had a scare with the spotting but so glad you saw the baby's hb and everything is okay. Thankfully it's just old blood so hopefully it will go away and never come back! 

Apple - Wow, you are so far along already! I'm so happy for you that you found the hb on your doppler. What a relief! 

Garfie - Thanks for checking in! I hope the acu helps. 

Penguin - :haha: That does sound awkward! Oh, what we women go through to make a baby! Good luck this month.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Annie sorry to hear about the spotting, what a relief to see the baby and hb. I'm so glad all is ok xx


----------



## penguin1

thanks for all the good vibes ladies! I think I'd go crazy without you all. ha ha. I am grateful for the acu info and will definitely consider going. 

Venus- hope the dr was wrong about not ovulating. few more days and test again for different results! 

Mrs W- fx for BFP results too!

Annie- glad the spotting was nothing, gotta make sure your still on your tip toes right? glad you got a hb!


----------



## celine

Oh wow annie thats great news!


----------



## Venus13

Anniebobs said:


> Hi Garfie, great to hear from you!
> 
> Penguin that made me laugh! Hope it works for you this cycle, that sounds like a great plan of attack.
> 
> Venus I didn't know your temps could rise if you didn't ovulate an egg but I'm no doctor. But like you said it might be best to have a good clear out before baby.
> 
> I just got back from the hospital because I had some brown spotting last night. There's a baby and a heartbeat, I can't quite believe it I really thought it was all over. I'm so relieved. Why can't our rainbows be easier to get?


Annie thhis is great news, so happy everything is ok, its such a scare.


----------



## Jrepp

Had surgery yesterday. They found some tissue connected to my ovary and uterus, a polyp, and what they thought to be scar tissue turned out to be a septum filling 95% of my uterus. They put a balloon up there, removed whT they could and I go back for a follow up in 2 weeks. In 3 weeks the re will remove the balloon and figure out our next steps. She said she is 99% positive that we were implanting on the septum because it was covering the openings to my tubes. My tubes themselves were wonderful though


----------



## slg76

Jrepp, that sounds like wonderful news. Sounds like they found a problem and at least partially if not all the way fixed it. I hope everything looks great in a couple weeks and you can get back to ttc. Time for a sticky baby :thumbup:


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp fingers crossed that's the solution then. Really hope this gets you your sticky baby. How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jrepp, that's great that you've found out what the problem was and finally now that it has been resolved you can get on with ttc your sticky bean! Hope you feel ok now xx


----------



## celine

Jrepp that sounds like a really good outcome (considering the situation) wow! 

Annie look at you 7 weeks already <3


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - That's great news! Well, not great you've got balloons and all that jazz going on - but great that this surely is an answer. With a solution. Congrats!

Annie - The amount of women I know now who have spotting early on is ridiculous....especially after a previous mc. It's a cruel twist of fate....But a good US you can't argue with! Congrats x


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies, I am in a lot of pain, and bleeding quite heavily. The catheter for the balloon slipped and is sitting right at the tip of my vagina, so they said to push it back up. I'm on estradiol to help with the healing and prevent a period from coming. They said that a complete septum is the most rare of uterine abnormalities (most people have a small septum or a partial, but not one that basically fills the uterus. But the good news is our chance of miscarriage decreased from 95% to 5.8% I just need to get the pain to ease up and make it through this next 3 weeks and then it's smooth sailing from there

How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## apple_20

Those are fantastic odds jrepp so glad there is a solution for you. They seemed quite quick to get on with it as well . I dread to think how long that would take on the nhs!

Good luck in your recovery x


----------



## slg76

Sorry you are in so much pain, Jessica. But, I'm so happy that they found the problem and it could be fixed. Did you take some time off work to recover? 

I'm doing fine. I'm a week past O. I went in and had some blood drawn today to confirm that I ovulated this month....will get results tomorrow. DH is out of town for work for three weeks. It's a long time to be without him! We've been doing fine but DD has a cold set in tonight and she is such a pain in the rear when she gets sick. Very dramatic and moody. It could be a long couple of days!


----------



## Jrepp

I have amazing doctors that learned the hard way with me if you don't get something done fast you are going to have more problems in the future. I took 2 weeks off, but I might have to wait 3 to go back because of the balloon


----------



## slg76

I feel so fortunate that, for the most part, my medical care has always moved really fast. I don't think I've heard of anyone starting cancer treatment after diagnosis faster than I did. I agree that ignoring an issue is asking for trouble! I feel terrible for people in other health care systems that don't provide the care that they really need. 

I'm staying in today with DD who has a cold. She is such a pill when she's sick! I hope she gets over this quickly.


----------



## apple_20

I know someone who had unexplained abdominal pain for years they did all the regular blood tests and unltrasound before telling her to get used to it basically. Eventually once referred to gyne unit am explorative operation was booked for about 4 months later. Absolutely no rush guys just in pain here!


----------



## Jrepp

That sucks! I wouldn't be able to handle things taking months to happen. Although I did live with my chronic pelvic pain for 13 years before happening across my pelvic pain doctor by chance. 

I took the bandages off my belly today and snapped a pic. It looks alright, but hurts like hell.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - ouch! Your tummy looks painful. I hope it feels better soon. I'm so glad they've improved your chances at a healthy pregnancy so significantly. That is so excellent! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

I got my hubby to recreate the drawing the doctor did to show my husband and mom what the septum looked like. The first one is a normal uterus, the second one is the most common septum and the third is my septum ( ex septum). The white part is the area that a baby had for implantation.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## celine

Wow jrepp thats a massve break thru, you will havenyour 2015 baby xxx


----------



## Jrepp

I spoke to the nurse today because I am still in really bad pain. The re wants me to come in so someone can remove the balloon catheter in my uterus, because she thinks that's why I'm in so much pain. I personally don't think so, but it will be nice to have all the contraptions out from between my legs. I just hope it isn't too early!


----------



## Literati_Love

I hope that ends up helping, Jrepp!!

Wow, this thread has quieted down in the past couple weeks.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jrepp I'm sorry you are still in pain Hun, I hope the balloon has worked wonders and once removed the pain eases. Have they given you any indication of when you will be ready to ttc again? 

It has gone quite hasn't it lit. I've been trying not to come to bnb quite as much as I've been chilling out on ttc this cycle. My acu has really helped me take a step back. 

I had a pos opk this morning so I think I will ov tomorrow. We haven't dtd much but we did tomorrow so we will see. 

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## Jrepp

That hurt really bad! They said originally they wanted us to wait 3 months to ttc again, which puts it end of July/beginning of August. But they are certain the septum was the cause of the losses.

I think this thread has quieted down so much because most everyone has gotten pregnant with their rainbow baby, so there are only a handful of us still trying left.


----------



## slg76

:hi: I'm still here....and still not pregnant. I've been reading but not commenting as much. I'm frustrated lately. It's coming up on 2 years of ttc now. I feel like I'm doing everything I can and it's not working. the only thing left to try is a cycle with injectable meds. My doctor doesn't think it will work but she's willing to give it a try.


----------



## penguin1

Sorry ladies, 

I've been stopping in but too busy to write. Jrepp I'm so happy they fixed you up! Can't believe you actually got an inplant in that small area! You definitely have a chance now!!!!

Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter. We were busy with my hubby out of town, and I co-hosted Easter dinner with my side of the family at my uncle's house since my aunt passed this Christmas. We had a wonderful time watching some video diaries she made for us when she first found out she had cancer. Then spent Easter morning making ham stuffed rolls for hubby's side. 

Anyway, update time! We had our insemination this afternoon. All went well and dr thinks we have a good shot. I'm so tired of waiting! Got to see an old college classmate who had been ttc 6 yrs ago while we were in school together. She now has a 15 month old dd and 2 wk old ds. Bittersweet, and she still drs with mine! She said she would be praying for me and all of us! So nice to share with someone else who understands. 

Mrs W looks like we are in the same boat, I think 1dpo for me today!


----------



## celine

Im still here :) 
Jrepp why do they want you to wit three months? I mean if that was the cause and its over with then why not try? Or do you need three full months to heal?

Good luck mrs w & penguin


----------



## Jrepp

I think it's time for my uterus to heal and recover.


----------



## apple_20

Im still stalking. So glad they've found the issue for you jrepp and fingerscrossed fixed it.

Penguin yay so you are in the tww now?

Slg sorry you are feeling frustrated I can't blame you for feeling this way. Sounds like injectables might be worth a shot (if you don't mind the pun)


----------



## garfie

Ladies look what I got Easter Day 

Hoping this is my sticky - no more chances:cry:

Jr - hope the surgery has sorted you out finally hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RachelLynda

Still here just trying to say off BnB to try stay calm and not get obsessed :/ 
YAY! CONGRADS Garfie!! :D Sending you lots and extra baby dust for a sticky eggy!


----------



## celine

Oh garfie thats fantastic news! How did hubby take the news?


----------



## apple_20

Yay garafie! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## slg76

Congratulations Garfie!! <3 :dance: <3


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh wow garfie!! Congrats, hoping and praying for you this is your sticky. Lovely news. 

Slg :hugs: sorry you are feeling that way. I can imagine as I'm only on cycle 4 after mmc so been trying since oct in total and preg for 2 of those months and I am finding it very hard some times. My acu has helped me, I feel less stressed and desperate than I did a few months ago but the longer it takes the harder it's going to get I know. I hope you get lucky soon, you really deserve it. Like garfie it's so amazing to see someone trying so long get that longed for bfp xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm still here stalking just very sick at the moment so haven't got much to post about. I know it's a good thing but oh my this is hard work!

Garfie what fantastic news!! Sending lots of sticky baby dust your way. Really hope you get your long wished for rainbow.

To everyone still trying, I'm still here cheering you on. Penguin and mrs w good luck for the tww, hopefully it'll be your last for a while. Jrepp I hope the next 3 months go quickly for you, I've no doubt that if you were able to get pregnant twice with that tiny area to implant in then you'll be able to do it within a few months of trying next time. :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - omg CONGRATS!!!! I am so excited for you! You have waited so long for this! You must be elated! I am hoping and praying this is your healthy rainbow baby! When is your due date?


----------



## Elizabean

Congratulations Garfie! So happy for you! I'm sure an Easter bfp is a great sign for stickyness &#9786;


----------



## penguin1

Sara- why does the dr think the injections won't work? anything is worth a try. I got my last bfp with injections... good luck, it can't hurt to try.

garfie- OMG! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU! CONGRATS!

yes I'm in the tww, I don't know how long I'm going to be able to hold out on testing this time. lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Penguin how many dpo are you now? Good luck testing! Fingers crossed.

I was sure I'd ov today as had my pos opk Monday and I always get a temp dip the day of ov but nothing today. I'm feeling really fed up with it all today.


----------



## Jrepp

Congratulations Garfie! That's so exciting.

Sara - I am wondering about injectables as well, although I have been reading about tests to determine how likely a successful outcome could be using various infertility treatments.

AFM: post op appointment 1 today. They took the balloon out Monday because of excruciating pain. The pain hasn't gotten better, but hopefully it will go away soon. I've taken to calling the new scars on me battle wounds from my fight against infertility, but my wounds keep opening and bleeding. I'm going to ask today when we can try again since the balloon was taken out a few days (10) early. Right now I feel like my period is about to start.


----------



## slg76

Jessica, I'm sorry things aren't going more smoothly after your surgery!

Injectable fertility meds are synthetic follicle stimulating hormone-FSH. My FSH levels are super high because of my fertility problem. Adding more FSH on top of what I already have likely wont make a difference.


----------



## penguin1

Oh Sara that stinks, nothing they can do to lower your FSH?

Mrs. W- Since I took my ovidrel (to make me ovulate) on Sunday I'm guessing today is 3 dpo. It takes about 24 hrs for it to work. I'm sorry you feel frustrated, hope you get some clear answers soon. I know nothing about BBT!

Elizabean, I LOVE your profile picture! Such a cute baby bump! I usually go on here on my phone and don't see the pictures much.


----------



## Jrepp

Well that appointment was worthless! They asked how I was doing....I said horrible, they said to get some stool soft ers and miralax and that I was good to go. Didn't look at the incisions or anything. My normal doc and nurse caught me on the way out and told me to come back tomorrow because she wants to give me some nerve blocks and pain injections to hopefully help. Thank god I found an amazing doctor who actually cares about me or I would be pretty much out of luck. She did tell me that the polyp was benign and to keep neosporin on my incisions so they stop splitting.


----------



## RachelLynda

Jrepp - Sorry your dr was useless :( sounds a lot like my doctor from my old city completely useless but glad the other ones good! Are you still constsntly in a lot of pain? hopefully its all worth it when baby comes a long :) 

I THINK for the first time since my mc I had EWCM! Havent had any since before I was pregnant! Never been so happy over some mucus haha. But it might not have been - due to my extremely low/non exsistant sex drive we use.. aids.. to help get me in the mood and he'd used thrm and it was there but I'm not sure if it was from him or me so I felt doen there to check (sexy right? Hold on hunny like me just check my mucus :haha: ) and it was there so I'm guessing I'm 1dpo right? or not.. I havent had ewcm since ttc so not sure :blush:
On my phone so sorry if I missed something out!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies thanks for your wishes - I'm very nervous of course :wacko:

Rachel - The only way to know for sure that O has taken place is to temp hun - good luck anyway:happydance:

JR - Sometimes Dr's can be so insensitive can't they - they really make my blood boil - how long have we known our bodies for and they do a quick examination (or not and say it's this or that :growlmad:)

AFM - I got my first beta back 160! - yep I couldn't believe it either BUT the Dr said it was on the low side (13DPO) so of course I was a nervous wreck last night and when I woke and took my temperature it had DROPPED down to 36.63 :cry: and of course I have convinced myself that my symptoms are going etc etc - I know it's quite a drop but hubby confessed this morning to opening the window last night as I was boiling and he went downstairs for a few hours:wacko: maybe that had something to do with my temps:shrug:

Anyway today I go for my second HCG test so here's hoping it's 320 or more:happydance:

If not I know what the temp drop meant:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## apple_20

Good luck with your second betas.
Had my 12 week scan today all went well. Such a relief!


----------



## garfie

:happydance: apple that's great news hun - hope I can get to 12 weeks, then 13, 14 and so on and so on:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - I think we all know that your Doctor isn't the most...well-informed about matters relating to fertility? An hCG of 160 at 13 DPO sounds excellent to me. My guess is that your dr isn't used to people testing so early so it seemed low to her. For your reference, my beta at 15 DPO was 185...and clearly this baby is doing very well. So I'd be very happy with your 13 DPO beta if I were you...and the most part is that it's doubling, of course! So good luck with your next test! Also, I'm not sure when my temp dropped during pregnancy, but the few times I've checked it while pregnant, it's been in the mid 36 range as well. I think the estrogen eventually balances the progesterone out. 

Rachel - Yay for EWCM! :happydance: Hope it's a good sign for this month! 

Jrepp - Sorry your appointment was useless. So good you have a caring doctor at least!


----------



## Linnypops

I still pop on but don't often write! Good luck this month to those on a cycle!

Jrepp - I'm so sorry the road to recovery is tough, and seemingly quite drawn out- but I think the fact your docs have given you such great odds at the end of it is brilliant x

Garfie - Omg! congratulations love! I can tell you for a fact that 160hcg at 13dpo is f***g brilliant and your doctor is talking rubbish. Look at the page below - it gives a study based on succesful pregnancies after taking a single hcg reading at 16dpo - now yes that's 3 days later than your test but if you extrapolate back you'll see that your number is bloody great.
https://www.squidoo.com/16dpo

I had a dip in my chart after bfp - can't remember exactly when it was now but it stopped me from temping because i was a nut job. x


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'm still here and still NO results:growlmad: my story:-

I was told after I had the blood test that it would be okay to phone the main gynae ward in town - I have been there far to many times for DNC etc etc! (I live in a small village).

So I phoned last night and had to wait for a call back - the sister in charge called me back and said I don't have any details on you who requested the bloods? - I told her my Dr so she said sorry as I'm not under them (EPAU) that only my Dr would have the results - What a load of [email protected]@@@@@S I know from previous times that it goes on a central data base and then gets sent where ever it needs to go.

Fast forward to this morning - I pop into my Drs to pick up a prescription (I have a slight water infection:wacko:) so whilst I am there I ask about my results - sorry not back yet - try again lunch time.

Phoned lunch time - sorry not back yet - most results don't come back until 2.00pm.:growlmad:

Phoned again after 2.00pm er there seems to a problem we have had all the bloods for today and yours is not amongst them:cry:

Typical looks like they have lost them again!!!!!!!!!

Got a phone call about 3ish the head receptionist thought I deserved an explanation - too right:growlmad:

What happens the blood is taken from the local hospital and each sample has a different barcode on it - except that the two bloods I have had taken recently had the same barcode on it - stupid Dr probably the same one who said 160 was low - okay so how does this help me - well your sample may have been disposed of :saywhat: can you leave it with me and I will see if I can phone the main hospital and see if your sample is maybe in the query box.

Do I have a choice - so now I have convinced myself the sample has been disposed of and working out a schedule so I can get to the hospital next week - bearing in mind kids/work I don't drive etc.:wacko:

The head receptionist phoned me back - THEY FOUND IT - NOT TESTED - NOT DISPOSED OF!:happydance: so now the next step is to have it tested (this afternoon) then the main hospital gets in touch with my village hospital who gets in touch with my Dr and FINALLY I get my results hopefully - so for now I wait :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh Garfie what a faff! I know how frustrating it is to have to wait for doctors etc. For now just be happy about your first result (which we all know was fantastic whatever your doctor says!) and concentrate on enjoying that sticky baby you've got. You are pregnant!


----------



## slg76

Garfie, 
I'm sorry for the hassle but so glad they found your sample. 

I had to give blood sample the other day. The nurse in the office poked me twice and couldn't get a vein. She said I needed to go to the lab. Ok, not a big deal since it was just downstairs in the main hospital. I go down to the lab and they say I have to check in at the front desk. I had to go back to the hospital admin. office and fill out paperwork as if I were being admitted! Took forever. Then she sends me back to the lab. The girl there says, oh I see the vein they were trying to get. It takes her all of 30 seconds to poke me and get the blood. All this because the nurse upstairs couldn't do her job. Ug!! Did I mention I had my three year old with me???

Why are doctors' visits never easy??!!

Can't wait to see your beta results. I think things are looking great for you and I wouldn't worry one bit about your beta number unless it isn't close to doubling.


----------



## garfie

So sad ladies 224 :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## slg76

I'm sorry Garfie! I know that wasn't the number you were hoping for. How long did you have between blood draws?


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww Garfie :hugs: how long was it between the two samples?


----------



## garfie

48 hours:wacko:

:hugs:

x


----------



## Anniebobs

I don't know what to say Garfie, that first number sounded so promising. Will you have another blood test done?


----------



## garfie

Annie - I think it will depend on the scan:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

When will you have a scan? So sorry you're having to deal with this :hugs: really hope it's just slow rising hcg


----------



## apple_20

So sorry the results aren't better garafie. Do you just have to wait now for the scan or any chance they will do more bloods to see if it's rising more? X


----------



## Jrepp

RachelLynda said:


> Jrepp - Sorry your dr was useless :( sounds a lot like my doctor from my old city completely useless but glad the other ones good! Are you still constsntly in a lot of pain? hopefully its all worth it when baby comes a long :)
> 
> I THINK for the first time since my mc I had EWCM! Havent had any since before I was pregnant! Never been so happy over some mucus haha. But it might not have been - due to my extremely low/non exsistant sex drive we use.. aids.. to help get me in the mood and he'd used thrm and it was there but I'm not sure if it was from him or me so I felt doen there to check (sexy right? Hold on hunny like me just check my mucus :haha: ) and it was there so I'm guessing I'm 1dpo right? or not.. I havent had ewcm since ttc so not sure :blush:
> On my phone so sorry if I missed something out!

I am I. Constant pain, but thankfully my amazing pelvic pain doctor squeezed me in. She gave me more oxycodone and nerve blocks to help. I'm back on the estradiol for 9 more days and then onto birth control pills for one month before starting a period. I have to get through that one cycle with active prevention and then we can start again with the next cycle (ovulation should be just days after the 90 days is up). 

That's great about your ewcm. Typically you get it a few days prior to o. Are you temping or using opk's?



garfie said:


> Hi Ladies thanks for your wishes - I'm very nervous of course :wacko:
> 
> Rachel - The only way to know for sure that O has taken place is to temp hun - good luck anyway:happydance:
> 
> JR - Sometimes Dr's can be so insensitive can't they - they really make my blood boil - how long have we known our bodies for and they do a quick examination (or not and say it's this or that :growlmad:)
> 
> AFM - I got my first beta back 160! - yep I couldn't believe it either BUT the Dr said it was on the low side (13DPO) so of course I was a nervous wreck last night and when I woke and took my temperature it had DROPPED down to 36.63 :cry: and of course I have convinced myself that my symptoms are going etc etc - I know it's quite a drop but hubby confessed this morning to opening the window last night as I was boiling and he went downstairs for a few hours:wacko: maybe that had something to do with my temps:shrug:
> 
> Anyway today I go for my second HCG test so here's hoping it's 320 or more:happydance:
> 
> If not I know what the temp drop meant:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I think that 160 sounds great and 224 isn't all that bad. Some people just have a slower hcg rise than others. I still am praying that everything goes great for you.



slg76 said:


> Garfie,
> I'm sorry for the hassle but so glad they found your sample.
> 
> I had to give blood sample the other day. The nurse in the office poked me twice and couldn't get a vein. She said I needed to go to the lab. Ok, not a big deal since it was just downstairs in the main hospital. I go down to the lab and they say I have to check in at the front desk. I had to go back to the hospital admin. office and fill out paperwork as if I were being admitted! Took forever. Then she sends me back to the lab. The girl there says, oh I see the vein they were trying to get. It takes her all of 30 seconds to poke me and get the blood. All this because the nurse upstairs couldn't do her job. Ug!! Did I mention I had my three year old with me???
> 
> Why are doctors' visits never easy??!!
> 
> Can't wait to see your beta results. I think things are looking great for you and I wouldn't worry one bit about your beta number unless it isn't close to doubling.

Where did you go for your doctor appointment? That sounds a lot like when I had my 2 day blood draw at Denver Health.


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie- I wouldn't lose hope. Sometimes they double every 48-72 hours. Are you going to be tested again?


----------



## slg76

Jrepp, that apt was at plate valley hospital in Brighton. Frustrating!

Garfie, :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Garfie - Sorry it's not the rise you wanted - but please don't lose hope - your initial number I personally think was pretty high for so early. Will they take another draw or will you wait for the scan - when is that? x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh garfie :hugs: try not to get too upset, if you hadn't had the bloods you'd have no reason to think there was a problem right? It could just be slowly rising. Most of us in the uk never have our bloods checked so we wouldn't ever know what our levels are. I'm sorry it wasn't the result you wanted as I know you will be worrying. I hope they rise after your next test :hugs: keep smiling, you are pregnant, positive mental attitude :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

As for me, 3dpo today. I'm hoping the vit b complex will have made a difference to my lp. Obviously I'm praying for a bfp but otherwise I don't want to see af for at least 10 days!!! Arghhhhh.


----------



## penguin1

oh garfie- thinking of you and hope the scan goes better than the blood tests. 

mrs w. I know what you mean. this waiting game and seeing af is for the birds! I keep squishing my boobs to see if they are tender yet!


----------



## Jrepp

It's been a long time coming, but I finally have a few bits of good, and one not so good bit of news.

The badish: after almost 2 months of no fun (if you know what I mean) my hubby and I finally had some romantic time. Although penetration is not allowed at this point, the external only stuff was just fine with me. Hubby was able to bring me to O, but it hurt very badly to climax. Guess I wasn't as ready as I thought I was.

The good #1: I was able to get 2 more days off of work. I'm not ready to go back by any means, and everyone is being so much nicer about the surgery than when they found out about It. Additionally, I think that 2 general education para positions opened up for next year, so I am going to talk to both the current and future principals to see if next year I can move into one of those positions. With pregnancy hopefully coming soon, I definitely need to be in a less physically aggressive and less stressful job. 

The good #2: hubby and I will be married for 1 year in 42 days. We booked a hotel room very close to the butterfly pavilion (where we got married and had our reception) and I found an amazon local deal for $69 total for a couples massage a few blocks away from that. I am so excited!

The good #3: I was nominated for an award on my blog eventual momma. I don't know if any of you read/subscribed to it, but it is a very candid look at our infertility journey. I never thought anyone would read it, let alone follow it or get an award!


----------



## penguin1

Jrepp- Glad you got some romantic time, hopefully soon the pain will go away! How awful to have pain at climax!!! How exciting about the award, you should be so proud! Sounds like things could be coming together nicely for you. Enjoy your anniversary!

So, I'm obsessing with the symptom spotting!! Aggghhh!:hissy: I just want sore boobs! Nothing yet. This weekend I went to a Young Living party. It's essential oils for healing, emotions and cleaning. They are amazing and I might get some for infertility soon if this insemination doesn't work!:thumbup: Guess now we wait!


----------



## babyjan

Can I join? 

I had no idea how far along I was but I know I was really early, my bleeding completely stopped on Saturday just gone, I bled for over a week.

I haven't began trying just yet because I know the pregnancy hormone is still present in my body, levels were at 100 friday and went down to 51 yesterday so it seems like it's dropping quickly right? 

Anyways hopefully I can get back to trying as soon as possible and I hope my cycles are not messed up after this.

Hope everyone else is doing ok? x


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Just got back from scan - they did an abdominal scan and they could see a nice thick endometrial lining which means I am in the early stages of pregnancy:happydance:

BUT I had to have another HCG drawn and subject to what this result is - I will know clearer by this evening:- a drop - BAD NEWS, a raise BETTER NEWS, double or triple I'M PREGNANT ANOTHER DAY!

So I guess I wait :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Fingers crossed love. When do you find out the results?


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp congratulations on the award nomination, you must be so proud.

Babyjan sorry for your loss but good luck for when you start trying. It seems to be pot luck as to how messed up your cycles will be but hopefully if it was an early loss it won't be too bad, I had losses at 4 and 5 weeks and my body coped pretty well compared with my loss at 13 weeks.

Garfie I really hope baby is getting nice and snug in there. Sending lots of baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## penguin1

fx for you garfie! 

babyjan-welcome! this is a good group, so sorry for your loss


----------



## apple_20

Garafie sounds like a positive scan!

Jrepp congratulations on the nomination.

Welcome baby jan there's not many ttc's left but a look through the thread should give you comfort that it is possible to conceive again. It sounds like your body is doing what it should be and levels are dropping. Will you leave it a month or get straight to ttc?


----------



## celine

Hi babyjan :)
Garfie thinking of you and hoping for greT numbers xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

I've had some more brown spotting. Really trying not to work myself up because obviously it can go either way. Scan is at 10am tomorrow, please send lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## apple_20

Sending positive vibes anniebobs not long to wait. X


----------



## babyjan

Apple I will get straight back to ttc, I'm actually gonna take that bleed I had as AF (because it did arrive on time and I only discovered I was pregnant when I was bleeding longer than usual) if I catch straight away that's great but if AF arrives then I will start fresh and get back to using OPKs x


----------



## garfie

Not good news dropped from 224 to 176 

Numb:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Garfie great news on the scan!! Fingers crossed for doubling levels now in your results!! 

Jrepp, sorry you had some pain on o but fab news on everything else. Funny how sometimes things just start to slot into place! 

Penguin how many dpo are you? I'm only 5dpo so too early to symptom spot really, I'm a late implanters!! 

Hi baby jan!! X


----------



## Linnypops

Anniebobs - fingers crossed for your scan love. X

Garfie - I'm so very very sorry love :hugs:


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww Garfie I'm so so sorry :hugs: I hope you know we are all here for you.


----------



## apple_20

Garfie I'm so sorry you are going through this again. X


----------



## babyjan

Garfie, so sorry hun, how far along are you?? 

:hugs:


----------



## slg76

Oh Garfie. I'm so sorry. :hugs: I so wish this weren't happening to you. <3

Hi babyjan :hi: 

Jessica, that sounds like mostly fantastic news. Congratulations on your award! Amazing! I hope that you are able to transfer to an easier position at work. My little sister does a job similar to yours and it is so stressful and demanding. She is often hit or kicked by her students :( I hope your uterus is healing fast and you can be back in full swing soon ;)


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - I am so sorry!!! :hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through right now. This is so tough and you are so brave. :( 

Annie - praying for a reassuring scan for you tomorrow!


----------



## penguin1

Annie- thoughts and prayers for your scan. brown blood is old, no worries! 

garfie- I'm so so sorry, hun. I hope it subsides quickly for you.... my thoughts are with you!

mrs W- I'm 8dpo now. dunno how early symptoms can show. I guess I'm just waiting for the worst. I'm so very tired...


----------



## celine

Oh garfie im so sorry :(
Anniebobs im thinking of you today for your scan xx


----------



## Anniebobs

I can breathe a sigh of relief, baby was measuring 9+4 and there's no obvious reason for the spotting so hopefully won't have any more.


----------



## apple_20

Excellent news from the scan Annie x


----------



## RachelLynda

Garfie - I'm sorry about your levels :( 
Annie - So glad your scan went well! 
AFM.. AF to start between the 4th and 7th so not much to really say haha 
x


----------



## Jrepp

Garfie - I am so sorry for your levels! I feel so bad for you. You are in my thoughts.

Annie - I'm glad your scan went well. Some people spot throughout their pregnancy. Of course after a loss, any bleeding is a SCARY experience, but I am glad everything is going well!

AFM: still not back at work. I have a call into the doctor to see if she will extend my leave (which is pretty likely) until after my appointment with the RE on Monday. My work is now giving me grief about not being at work even though they said to take as much time as I need because they need me at 100%. Plus I can't return to work until I send in the return to work paperwork, which I have but haven't actually turned in yet. I have 4 days left on the estrogen pills and then onto 3 weeks of bcps before I will even start the next cycle.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Garfie I'm so so sorry :hugs: when I posted yesterday I hadn't seen your post above mine so I hope I didn't seem insensitive, I had no idea. How are you doing? Thinking if you xx

Annie - brilliant news, I'm so relieved for you that all is ok xx

Stay positive penguin, I hope this is your lucky month. Keep us posted xx

Sorry you are having the added stress of worry about work. Try to rest and relax as stress won't help your recovery and that's the most important thing. 

I'm 6dpo today. Af came 10 dpo last cycle so I'm just on watch really. Anxious! Hate this bit of the cycle.


----------



## Literati_Love

That's great news, Annie! :hugs:


----------



## penguin1

took a test this morning, 10dpo not a squinter... dunno what to do next


----------



## slg76

penguin, do you mean no line at all or an obvious line? I'm guessing no line? I'm frustrated for you!


----------



## Anniebobs

Penguin 10dpo is so early, don't give up hope yet. I'm sure someone in here didn't see anything until 12dpo. Really hoping there's a baby getting snug in there.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Could easily still be too early penguin x


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin- definitely still too early to tell! You could still get lucky!


----------



## penguin1

thanks ladies, I'm pretty good at judging this early but yes a very slim chance. dh is open to try insemination again if necessary. I'm really getting down and out. can't wait fir my essential oils I ordered. might just have to try the regimen in my new book for infertility. maybe even a weight loss program


----------



## celine

How was this mornings test enguin?


----------



## penguin1

haven't tested since Wednesday. I will wait till Sat


----------



## RachelLynda

This waiting is getting boring :( 
I just want to know if this is our month or not :(
I have a decent amount of cm still and my boobs feel fuller but that happened laat cycle and AF still came. I'm trying not to symptom spot but it's never that easy haha.
Ladies or are pregnant or who can remember eatly pregnancy - What was your cm like?


----------



## Mrs W 11

It's really hard I agree! I'm in the tww and struggling as well. I think af is on the way and the disappointment every month is crushing.


----------



## apple_20

My cm was normal until I was more like 5 weeks then I got more. Tbh the only 'symptom' I had was nausea but not everyone gets it so early.


----------



## RachelLynda

My cm seems to be drying up and I'm getting irritated easily so think shes on her way.. 
I've felt a bit sick now and then but not sure if its just food related. 
Whens everyone testing?


----------



## celine

I always had abundant cm in early pregnancy


----------



## Jrepp

I had a great deal of creamy cm when I was pregnant too. I was also nauseous, bloated and my breasts were painful to the touch.


----------



## apple_20

Ooovbloated I had that one big time just didn't click as to why till after the bfp.


----------



## Anniebobs

RachelLynda said:


> This waiting is getting boring :(
> I just want to know if this is our month or not :(
> I have a decent amount of cm still and my boobs feel fuller but that happened laat cycle and AF still came. I'm trying not to symptom spot but it's never that easy haha.
> Ladies or are pregnant or who can remember eatly pregnancy - What was your cm like?

Rachel I normally get lots of cm before AF, the month I got my bfp I got hardly any. I started getting it about 5 weeks.

Hope the tww isn't dragging too much for you all. At least it's the weekend, you can try and keep busy so you don't have time to think about it too much.


----------



## Anniebobs

My main symptom was sore boobs under my arms, normally they're sore all over and fuller before AF.


----------



## RachelLynda

I have a lot but its not a lot just a lot for me haha. I keep gettimg AF like pains in my hip area and once in a while in the middle but thats not as obviously if I wasnt failing at not symptom spotting I wouldnt notice :dohh: 
I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I've had both loads of cm and hardly any and AF has turned up. 
Boobs feel a bit fuller and uncomfortable on the sides but not sure if thats me searching for symptoms haha. 
I ALWAYS bloat.. I look a good 2-3 months pregnant every time I eat anything :( 
Sickness has been on and off but thats normal for me.
Feels like I might have bladder infection as well? I normal get it on and off and water normally helps but it seems to be sticking around :( 
BnB always ruins my none symptom spotting haha. 
AF is due between the 3rd and 7th so hoping to hold out as long as possible but its so hard waiying :(


----------



## RachelLynda

Oh and I've been peeing a lot as well but that might just be the water haha. Pains in my stomach seem to be getting stronger so I think AF might turn up tomorrow or even tonight :coffee:


----------



## Jrepp

RachelLynda said:


> Oh and I've been peeing a lot as well but that might just be the water haha. Pains in my stomach seem to be getting stronger so I think AF might turn up tomorrow or even tonight :coffee:

That was one of mine too, but at that point I hadn't increased my fluid intake at all.....I barely drink anything anyways


----------



## penguin1

I always get the sore boobs right away, even before testing. I'm always bloated as well, I call it my food baby. ha ha. I will be testing in the morning but I know it will be BFN. AF showing up around the 4th...


----------



## RachelLynda

Jrepp - I want to see if it is the water but I need to drink water to help with the infection :( 
Penguin - my food baby is crazy I have to undo my jeans most of the time haha. 

Woke up this morning to terrible sickness and one sore boob haha I'm guessing I slept funny :wacko: I feel like AF is here but H is in the toilet :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - ooh, your symptoms sound so promising although I know they are always such a tease. I can't wait to find out!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm about 95% certain that I ovulated while in Target today. I got the worst cramp on my right side that I think I have ever had. If you take the post op bleeding I had, I would be approximately cd 20, which lines up perfectly. Of course it doesn't matter much seeing as that we can resume ttc on July 12th and we haven't been cleared for intercourse. 

I did have a "fishing expedition" up there this morning and found 2 more stitches on my cervix. I thought they would all be gone by now, and I don't understand where they came from. I know one was due to the clamp stabilizing the scope slipping off and cutting a hole in my cervix....but the other 2 :shrug:


----------



## penguin1

I was right... BFN, just waiting for AF now. Stopped at GNC and got some fertilityblend to assist with the next cycle. They are just some supplements to take 3 times a day for normal ovulation and increasing blood flow to the uterus. :thumbup: I'm willing to try anything. I've also started with some essential oils as well. I'll do yoga next if necessary!


----------



## apple_20

Sorry about the bfn penguin. Those supplements sound like a good idea are there any your oh can take? (Assuming he'd be okay with that)


----------



## RachelLynda

Literati - I woke up yesterday and this morning feeling sick but my cm has dried up and I had a dream AF turned up and I remember telling H that that means my LP is 10 days but in real life I'm past 10dpo because that was yesterday and no AF this morning. I just want to know mow if I'm not me and H have a plan for next month but these symptoms are annoying me :/ 
Jrepp - Glad ov is timing itself well even though you cant do anything about it. Will those stitches affect conception? Or are they not keeping your cervix shut? Do you have a follow up soon?
Penguin - Sorry about the bfn :( I'm thinking of going down the supplement route soon. Is yoga mesnt to help or is it just the relaxation that helps? I'd love to do yoga.


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - sorry about the BFN!!!!! :hugs: I hope the essential oils and supplements help this time! You have been so patient with this and I just know your BFP has to be right around the corner!! 

Rachel - yes, symptoms are so frustrating! I always got really agitated toward the end of the TWW because I just WANT to know already!!! I really hope you get some good news in a couple days!


----------



## RachelLynda

Literati_Love said:


> Penguin - sorry about the BFN!!!!! :hugs: I hope the essential oils and supplements help this time! You have been so patient with this and I just know your BFP has to be right around the corner!!
> 
> Rachel - yes, symptoms are so frustrating! I always got really agitated toward the end of the TWW because I just WANT to know already!!! I really hope you get some good news in a couple days!

Thank you! Yeah I was fine up until 2 days ago :dohh: CM picked up today then dried out agin so who knows whats going on. Should be testing Wednesday at the earliest is no spotting Tuesday or Wednesday morning :)


----------



## penguin1

RachelLynda said:


> Literati - I woke up yesterday and this morning feeling sick but my cm has dried up and I had a dream AF turned up and I remember telling H that that means my LP is 10 days but in real life I'm past 10dpo because that was yesterday and no AF this morning. I just want to know mow if I'm not me and H have a plan for next month but these symptoms are annoying me :/
> Jrepp - Glad ov is timing itself well even though you cant do anything about it. Will those stitches affect conception? Or are they not keeping your cervix shut? Do you have a follow up soon?
> Penguin - Sorry about the bfn :( I'm thinking of going down the supplement route soon. Is yoga mesnt to help or is it just the relaxation that helps? I'd love to do yoga.

I sure hope it works out for you!
I don't know if yoga works, some girls from the PTA were talking about it. maybe for stress relief?


----------



## Jrepp

RachelLynda said:


> Literati - I woke up yesterday and this morning feeling sick but my cm has dried up and I had a dream AF turned up and I remember telling H that that means my LP is 10 days but in real life I'm past 10dpo because that was yesterday and no AF this morning. I just want to know mow if I'm not me and H have a plan for next month but these symptoms are annoying me :/
> Jrepp - Glad ov is timing itself well even though you cant do anything about it. Will those stitches affect conception? Or are they not keeping your cervix shut? Do you have a follow up soon?
> Penguin - Sorry about the bfn :( I'm thinking of going down the supplement route soon. Is yoga mesnt to help or is it just the relaxation that helps? I'd love to do yoga.

What is your plan for next month? I actually have a follow up with the RE tomorrow to discuss our next steps. Its weird because I shouldn't be ovulating at all due to the estrogen pills suppressing my cycle. Oh, well. The stitches are dissolvable so they should be out by the time we can try again (July 12th, I calculated it). They are on the sides of my cervix because the clamp holding the hysteroscope snapped off during the procedure and tore holes in my cervix.....so it shouldn't affect conception at all aside from waiting for clearance for intercourse. 


penguin1 said:


> RachelLynda said:
> 
> 
> Literati - I woke up yesterday and this morning feeling sick but my cm has dried up and I had a dream AF turned up and I remember telling H that that means my LP is 10 days but in real life I'm past 10dpo because that was yesterday and no AF this morning. I just want to know mow if I'm not me and H have a plan for next month but these symptoms are annoying me :/
> Jrepp - Glad ov is timing itself well even though you cant do anything about it. Will those stitches affect conception? Or are they not keeping your cervix shut? Do you have a follow up soon?
> Penguin - Sorry about the bfn :( I'm thinking of going down the supplement route soon. Is yoga mesnt to help or is it just the relaxation that helps? I'd love to do yoga.
> 
> I sure hope it works out for you!
> I don't know if yoga works, some girls from the PTA were talking about it. maybe for stress relief?Click to expand...

I think you are right about yoga being more for stress relief. I do know that some poses aren't good while pregnant but I think any type of workout is great throughout pregnancy. How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Linnypops

Penguin - i've got 2 enormous bottles of that for both men and women which i was going to try next cycle if i didn't get bfp - i heard great things about them - the mens one has a scientific study done on it showing good results...not sure about the womens. Good luck with it!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm thinking about yoga too, I believe some poses can help with fertility as they encourage blood flow to the uterus. I was planning to buy a book or a DVD on fertility yoga and fertility diet. I've ditched all my supplements, literally only taking folic acid this cycle. They haven't helped and my gut feeling is maybe they are confusing my body. I am going to make a drs appointment tho about my lp being 10 days to see what they say. 

Rachael good luck I hope it's your bfp, your symptoms do sound very promising! What's your plan for next cycle otherwise? I'm going to do smep this cycle, it's worked for me twice before!! 

Penguin sorry about the bfn, when is the witch due?

Jrepp that's a good sign of a strong ovulation feeling yourself ovulate!! I'm hoping your body is healing, getting ready and then once you start trying in July, bam, bfp!!! You deserve it xx


----------



## penguin1

15dpo now, af was due yesterday


----------



## Anniebobs

Penguin I really hope it's just a shy bfp! When was the last time you had a cycle this long? When will you test again?


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Mrs W. I really hope so as well.

I second Annie, penguin. Good luck! Stay away evil witch, stay away :)


----------



## RachelLynda

Quick drop in.. Will reply soon. I
'm so tempted to test tomorrow but trying to hold off until the 7th as thats when AF is due but getting symptoms now so its making me think it'll come up if I am.. Need to suppress my POAS addict nature!


----------



## penguin1

Anniebobs said:


> Penguin I really hope it's just a shy bfp! When was the last time you had a cycle this long? When will you test again?

 oh I hope you're right annie! I don't remember when it's been this off...I don't really feel like it's coming but don't feel preggers either... maybe I'll test in 2 days?


----------



## penguin1

go for it Rachel! fx for you!


----------



## celine

Good luck racheal!

Mrs w i think it would be a good idea to talk to a specialist abput ur lp, im likng your thpughts pn folic acid and a fertility diet :)


----------



## Linnypops

RE: fertility diets etc - I got this book when ttc and found it great because it allows you to analyse your temp charts and treat yourself accordingly....I have no idea if it's what contributed to the bfp but I got pregnant with this sticky on the cycle where I stuck to its suggestions. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Infertility-Cure-Programme-Pregnant/dp/0316159212

The title is a bit off-putting - none of us is infertile - but if you can get past that it's great x


----------



## RachelLynda

Tested this morning at either 12-13dpo and nothing.. bfn :/ I know I'm not out until af turns up but its hard to stay positive when I've seen so many negatives :/


----------



## RachelLynda

Did anyone get really strong symptoms yet had a while before your BFP? Losing hope that I have theses symptoms but a BFN :/


----------



## Jrepp

I always (well the 3 known pregnancies) get symptoms early on. My doctor said that some women are really really sensitive to hormonal changes and can get symptoms very early, while those with normal sensitivities take a while to get symptoms. The fertilized egg actually produces a chemical called early pregnancy hormone before implantation.


----------



## RachelLynda

With my last pregnancy I didnt seem to have any symptoms till 6+ weeks but I'm about 4 now. So could I get strong symptoms and no BFP yet?


----------



## Jrepp

RachelLynda said:


> With my last pregnancy I didnt seem to have any symptoms till 6+ weeks but I'm about 4 now. So could I get strong symptoms and no BFP yet?

I think so. Some people don't get a bfp until 16 dpo.


----------



## penguin1

had some pink tinge this morning after peeing so I thought yay! af finally arrived! but it's only been an hour and it's already brown?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks linny, ill have a look. 

Penguin I hope it's an implant bleed, have you tested yet? X

I'm feeling really odd. This months af was really light, the opposite of last month and I feel exhausted. I do have a sore throat, just desperate to get to bed :-(


----------



## RachelLynda

CD1...


----------



## Anniebobs

Sorry AF showed Rachel, are you trying anything new this cycle?


----------



## Jrepp

Extreme dislike! I was sure you had it this month.


----------



## apple_20

Grr for cd1.


----------



## RachelLynda

So was I Jrepp :( 
I guess the only upside I defiantly ovulated then 2 weeks later AF turned up be it maybe 1 day late.
Think we might give it one more 'natural' cycle (not using anything) then I might start temping for 2 months then bring opk into it and try that for 2ish months and then that brings us to the year mark since the mc and we'll be off for testing :/


----------



## celine

So sorry Rachel :( 

I just want to have a little whinge if i may, so i dnt blare my pregnancy all over fb but today i posted a loverly 32 week bump pic with my other two kiddos and got lots of loverly comments and then mil (who claims to have had a late loss yet her 7m loss has no name and no mention and she did anything but reach out to me about my losses) wrote "i know she will be as cute as dd & ds"
This makes me so angry bcos i dont give a damn about cuteness, i just want a healthy live baby :(
She said similiar when she was here she said to dd i wonder if baby will be cuter than you...
Who says this stuff?


----------



## penguin1

oh Celine! mean mean gma! how awful. 

well ladies cd2 here. I'm with you rachel. I'm in between my last pg from last year. we are trying femara and iui again this month. really really trying not to think about ivf!


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - So sorry that AF got you. :( CD 1 is rough. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry penguin and Rachael xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Sorry AF got you too penguin


----------



## Jrepp

Celine - I can't believe she would say that! What a nincompoop! I'm sure you will have a cute baby, but happy and healthy is what we are all praying for.

Penguin - I'm sorry AF got you too. She seems to be making her normal monthly rounds a lot lately.

AFM: yesterday marks one year since we began ttc. I told DH that I feel like we've been walking around the world backwards and have 2 months until we are back where we started from. In other news, I found out today that I have to go in for surgery (ironically 2 months to the day after the septum was removed) to have a nerve in my ankle freed. The good part is that it comes right at the first ovulation post bcp, so we won't need to use any protection because I won't feel like baby making.


----------



## celine

Oh jrepp you have had the worst luck :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - Sorry it's already been a year of TTC. :( That must really be discouraging. Also sorry to hear you need yet ANOTHER surgery. Eek! You are going through a lot of trials lately, but hopefully when this is all over, you will look back and feel it was all worth it. Hopefully that rainbow BFP is not far away now!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. The surgery coming up should have been done almost a year ago when I fell but it was just figured out. Im really hopeful we will have our forever baby in our arms really soon!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry jrepp. Maybe it was meant to be though, that its done now so you can get pregnant soon after. Sometimes life is a big game of snakes and ladders. You are due some ladders soon xxx


----------



## penguin1

Best of luck to you with your next surgery jrepp! 

Thought I'd share this from a friend who knows what we are going through
https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...247_812523315432371_6055053193413216344_n.png


----------



## penguin1

Sara- did I see a possible BFP on another thread???


----------



## slg76

penguin...I wish. I guess it was an evap? The test today is negative. Bummer. Got a little excited about nothing. I'm not entirely sure when I O'd this month but I should be 11 or 12 dpo. I think my fertility meds are calling my name. I'm starting to feel like I'm hitting my head against a brick wall. I'm sure you know the feeling :friends:


----------



## Jrepp

Awww, Sara I'm sorry. It seems as if everywhere I look on these boards women are having weird evaps and strange cycles. My cousin had to conceive via in vitro due to severe endometriosis and her husbands sperm issues, and highly recommends the Colorado Center for Reproductive Medicine.

I have a new blog post up on eventual momma. If you haven't already done so, can you please follow me? The link is in my signature. I also have new videos up on youtube. That link is https://www.youtube.com/user/eventualmomma


----------



## slg76

CD1 for me :cry:

This was really the first bad evap I have ever had and goodness knows I've taken about 100 pregnancy tests. Sometimes I squint and see an imaginary line but this line really was there! It was a bit odd sized/colored when it dried though. 

This is really getting old. I realized the other day it's already been 10 months since we conceived our angel!! 
I'm not a candidate for IVF because I make so few eggs. Even on a high dose of clomid I only make 1 egg a month. My doctor said that she will try a cycle with injectable stim drugs for me. She doesn't think it will work but she is willing to try and it's our last option other than egg donation which we aren't so interested in. I think I will do one more natural cycle while I sort things out with my RE and then do drugs in July. 
I have a good RE that works at the University and works often with my oncologist and cancer patients. Most clinics wouldn't take me because of my age, cancer history, and poor reproductive potential. I'm a little old (37) but my ovaries think I'm really, really old :dohh:


----------



## penguin1

slg76 said:


> penguin...I wish. I guess it was an evap? The test today is negative. Bummer. Got a little excited about nothing. I'm not entirely sure when I O'd this month but I should be 11 or 12 dpo. I think my fertility meds are calling my name. I'm starting to feel like I'm hitting my head against a brick wall. I'm sure you know the feeling :friends:

Oh poop!!! Dang, need some good news around here. Can't hurt to try the meds, even if the dr thinks they won't work it's better than twiddling your thumbs.


----------



## Anniebobs

So sorry Sara, I really hope the medicated cycle works for you. TTC is so all consuming and when you get an evap it's so much harder.


----------



## Literati_Love

Annie- How are you feeling these days? Do you have an u/s scheduled anytime soon? How exciting that you are nearing the end of your first trimester finally. For some reason your pregnancy seems to be going much slower than any of the other BnBers' I know. :haha:


----------



## Anniebobs

Literati_Love said:


> Annie- How are you feeling these days? Do you have an u/s scheduled anytime soon? How exciting that you are nearing the end of your first trimester finally. For some reason your pregnancy seems to be going much slower than any of the other BnBers' I know. :haha:

I'm feeling ok now. Nausea pretty much manageable now and I'm not totally exhausted any more but yeah I'm really ready to be in second tri. I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow :happydance: and are you kidding? This pregnancy is flying by for me! I am so busy with work and dd so have barely had time to think about it!

How are you doing? I can't believe how close you are now! Have you got much sorted?


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh and my next scan is the NT scan on 28th may, I'll be 13+5 by then so past the point where I lost my first angel.


----------



## Literati_Love

That is excellent, Annie! I hope all goes well at your NT scan! I am glad to hear you're feeling a bit better! I'm sure you'll start feeling even more relief in a couple weeks. It is good your pregnancy is flying by for you! I've heard that from a lot of people that after the first pregnancy they just fly by because you're so busy looking after your other LO(s)! 

I am doing well and feeling pretty good, although third trimester is starting to hit me a bit. I can't wait to be done work in 9.5 weeks and to get the nursery all in order! Unfortunately we have nothing set up in the nursery yet, but our crib will be arriving soon, we have a stroller/car seat, a hand-me-down play pen, some clothes and some decorations! So it is all coming together!!! :happydance:


----------



## penguin1

Literati_Love said:


> That is excellent, Annie! I hope all goes well at your NT scan! I am glad to hear you're feeling a bit better! I'm sure you'll start feeling even more relief in a couple weeks. It is good your pregnancy is flying by for you! I've heard that from a lot of people that after the first pregnancy they just fly by because you're so busy looking after your other LO(s)!
> I am doing well and feeling pretty good, although third trimester is starting to hit me a bit. I can't wait to be done work in 9.5 weeks and to get the nursery all in order! Unfortunately we have nothing set up in the nursery yet, but our crib will be arriving soon, we have a stroller/car seat, a hand-me-down play pen, some clothes and some decorations! So it is all coming together!!! :happydance:

 wow literati! I can't believe only 9.5 weeks and some time off! aww, I can't wait to do a nursery! it will finally give me a reason to clean out my spare bedroom. 

went to the dr today to check my eggies! only one but it's the right size! my blood work is a lil off but we are trying the iui anyway. fx fir Sunday! going to enjoy a girls weekend, lunch, pedicures and shopping at the Mall of America! Can't wait!


----------



## slg76

Penguin: I guess all you need is the one good egg, right? I'll keep fingers crossed for you. Do you live in Minneapolis? My hubby was just at that mall yesterday. He was just there for the day for work. 

Good news from me today. I went and had an ultrasound of my ovaries and there are no growing follicles yet for this cycle. So I will get to start my injections today. So curious to see what my body will do with the stronger fertility meds. Very hopeful that this will be the boost we need to get another little one! Doctor is hopeful and thinks meds are a good idea for me right now. I'm "old", a cancer survivor, and had to take chemo meds, all of which decrease egg quantity and quality. I know there's got to be one good egg left in there!!


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck Sara


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - yay for one good eggie! Good luck this cycle!!! :happydance:


----------



## penguin1

thank you ladies! I did have one fantastic egg 21.2mm but my E2 was Lee ( dunno what that is) besides that it means it's not very mature. we did the iui anyway which the PA did and she was very thorough. she said lots and lots of good sperm, all going in one direction. I had mass quantities of cm :) and I actually felt the catheter this time and no spillage! I'm really hoping it works!

Sara that's great news! I'm excited for this new direction for you! good luck! I live in rural Wisconsin, about 1 1/2 hours north of Minneapolis. we had fun and had a few drinks at the hotel after shopping and mani/pedis


----------



## Jrepp

New post up at www.eventualmomma.wordpress.com and https://youtu.be/tzvWOfuW30U


----------



## slg76

Penguin:
E2 is estrogen. Your estrogen level should rise as you approach ovulation. estrogen is also what causes EWCM so if you had tons of it your estrogen probably isn't that low. I hope this is the magic month!


----------



## penguin1

thanks Sara! how all goes well with your injections! they worked well for me my first month! good luck!


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck to both of you, really hope the new plans work!


----------



## penguin1

What's going on Mrs W and garfie?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies! I'm ok - how are you doing prnguin? 

I'm in the tww but I'm not sure when I ovulated so no idea by how many days! Just trying not up think about it (easier said than done!) x


----------



## penguin1

Yay for 2ww! Good luck to you! I test the 31st. Dr wants me to test 2 times before calling in. I'm on progesterone till then, unless it's positive, then I take it till 11 weeks. We are just done with vacation, stayed in the largest waterpark city in the world...So they say! Went to a water park/theme park and almost died on a rollercoaster! It went underground, under the entire parking lot. So much fun but the back is killing me today


----------



## Mrs W 11

Penguin glad you're having a great holiday, that roller coaster sounds scary!!! 

Happy tww to you too. Fingers crossed for us both!! Keep us posted xx


----------



## celine

Good luck ladies n the tww :)


----------



## Jrepp

Wow Celine, not long left at all! Are you all ready for your bundle of joy to arrive?

Good luck Penguin and Mrs. W. 

Sara how are you doing?

Annie - you've got to be coming up on another scan pretty soon.

AFM: 6 weeks post op. Some of the stitches on my cervix came out in the shower the other day and scared me to death. My cervix is very weird feeling to the touch. I took my last bcp on Thursday and am just waiting for AF to arrive so I can get through this cycle and start trying again.

I created a blog (you probably already knew that.....link in my signature) and a you tube channel to do video updates. It has been really therapeutic and quite fun. If you haven't already done so, you can follow my blog or subscribe to my channel. I actually have a favor to ask of you ladies if you wouldn't mind. I recently monetized my you tube account to try and earn a little extra income. If you have a spare moment, will you please watch a video or two including the ad that pops up before the video starts?


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - Good luck! That is exciting that it is finally coming time to try again!


----------



## slg76

Jessica, so glad you are seeing the light at the end of this tunnel. I just know you will have a sticky baby soon :flower:


----------



## penguin1

Yay jrepp! Time to jump on the band wagon again. Fx for you!

Sara, did you start your meds yet?

Afm-took an early test this morning should be around 11dpo, BFN. I'll try again this weekend...only symptom so far is lots of gas and acne. The acne is usually a sign of af coming.


----------



## Jrepp

Let's hope it's pregnancy hormones penguin. 

I can try after this cycle. Officially cd3 with the worst period I've ever had.


----------



## penguin1

Eek. Well hopefully it's just a cleanse and all will be good next month. I hope it's just hormones. I'm taking a few months off if not. I'm getting tired


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp you're nearly there! I had an awful period before I conceived this time so hopefully it's a good sign.

Penguin good luck for the weekend, sending lots of sticky baby dust your way.


----------



## RachelLynda

Hey! How is everyone? Bit quiet around here lately - Who's still trying? 
I'm currently ending my first week of my TWW so time is dragging.
Found out I get pregnancy symptoms every month starting at around 5dpo so thats annoying :growlmad: 
Once this month is over I'm going to start temping to help pin point ov as my cm is rubbish :(


----------



## slg76

Well only one follicle continued to grow. I ended up with one at 20 mm and I oed on my own before the trigger. Not sure the drugs did anything since I make one follicle and ovulate on my own anyway. Some people believe that the injectables help you make a better egg. I'm hoping that's true. Or maybe it's just our lucky month.


----------



## Anniebobs

Really hope it's a good egg for you Sara, hope the tww doesn't drive you too crazy.


----------



## celine

Jrepp ive heard many great stories of success and sticky bfps after a really bad period so fx


----------



## Jrepp

Well, AF appears to be over! A day and a half is about as long as I go, but it's always really heavy. I'm still not allowed to try this cycle, although I might "accidentally" get some lovin in around o and see what happens. Hubby probably doesn't want to do that though just in case. Unfortunately I am set to o anywhere from the day before surgery to 5 days after surgery so I don't think it's going to happen.

Sara- one good follicle and one good sperm are all you need! Fingers crossed!


----------



## penguin1

Sara-did you catch the egg when you Oed on your own? Good luck to you! The injections don't always create more eggs. I super ovulated the first time, got 3 large eggs. Second time only one. 

No new symptoms. Not getting my hopes up for the test tomorrow.


----------



## slg76

I knew I was Oing on my own. I told my doctor yesterday that I was Oing and she confirmed with blood tests. Hubby called in sick and came home from work yesterday afternoon (we wasn't due home until Sunday). I saw the follicle yesterday morning on US and it hadn't ruptured so I think our timing was good. I think what we really need is for that to be a healthy, fertilizable egg!!!!


----------



## penguin1

Yay! Good luck! Lots of baby dust to you! 

Afm- BFN today. I guess I'll take a few months off...again. I dunno what to do next


----------



## Literati_Love

Sorry, Penguin. :( that must be really frustrating. Do you have to take a break at this point or do you just want to?


----------



## Anniebobs

Penguin I'm so sorry, I don't know what to suggest. Is ivf an option for you?


----------



## penguin1

Thanks ladies. I don't have to take off.just want to. DH says I'm crabby all the time now, I blame the meds on my hormones but I think it might be some depression too. I'm going to California for my brother's graduation from high school in a few weeks so this month is out anyway. I would O during the time I'm gone. I talked to DH today again about ivf but he still says no even though the Dr didn't think I'd be higher risk for mc. The meds create typically 1 egg but it doesn't seem to be enough. I still need to pay off the last 2 iuis so I need a break. 

Hope the 2ww works out for you Rachel!


----------



## celine

:( penguin


----------



## Linnypops

Sorry about that penguin. Must be really tough. X


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry penguin. I hope everything works out for you and that your hubby comes around to the ifv option in time.


----------



## Jrepp

So I am on CD 7 and still having some spotting. If you read my blog at eventual momma, I have never bled (in the year we've been ttc) for more than 2 days, so I don't know what is going on here. It's too early and too heavy for ovulation spotting, way too early for implantation unless I ovulated near my period and it is just now implanting and too late for period...... Wish I had a map!

My husband and I spoke about what to do this cycle, as we technically aren't supposed to start trying again until July. We decided that we aren't going to prevent anything on our anniversary weekend this coming weekend and IF the sperm fertilizes the egg, it survives surgery and implants and grows then it was meant to be. But we aren't going to actively prevent either. I will still temp and use the opk's and fertility diet, but no carefully timed intercourse for us this month. If it happens we will go from there and if it doesn't happen then we can actively try next month.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies can I join just waiting to try again after my 3rd miscarriage wanting to find somewhere I can fit in x


----------



## slg76

Welcome Kelly :wave: Sorry you find yourself here. Do you have any idea why you keep miscarrying? I see from your pic. that you have a little one. How old? I have a beautiful (in my totally biased opinion!) little girl about to turn 4. 

Penguin: I feel your frustration. I'm getting to that point too where I just don't know what to try next. We don't make a lot of money so I just can't get hopes up about IVF. Mini IVF might work for me but it would still be a minimum of $15,000. That's about $14,900 more dollars than I have :rofl: 

Jessica: your uterus clearly needs a memo pad so it can communicate better. I'm sorry you body isn't settling down as quickly as you would like. I have no idea what that bleeding could be. You must not be where you think you are in your cycle. 
<3 Happy Anniversary <3

AFM: we have as good a chance this month as any other but I don't think the meds did anything for me. So, $2,000 of gonal f for nothing. I only made one follicle, which I do on my own every month anyway. Some, not all, REs believe that the gonal f can make a "better" egg so I'm really hoping that's true in my case. I'm 4 dpo. I asked my oncologist today if it would be safe for me to take DHEA to increase egg quality. There's a lot of indirect evidence that it can work. Have to wait to hear back from her.


----------



## Jrepp

Welcome Kelly, and sorry for your losses.

Thank you for the well wishes Sara. I definitely don't know what is going on with my body, and I don't think it knows either. Good luck this month! I have heard of the gonal F producing a "better" quality egg as well. Hopefully you catch it!


----------



## penguin1

Thanks Sara. I hope the gonal f worked this month. In the future I've found really good pricing at freedom fertility online. I buy all my injections there. I know what you mean about the cost...every month more money, every month hopes are crushed. Ugg! This just needs to get easier!


Welcome Kelly! Sorry about all the losses! I'm in the same boat with 3 losses...all hard. What has your Dr said?


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies ive just had bloodtests and get my results back on wed no idea why this keeps happening kinda scares me getting pregnant again if I can but at the same time im desperate for it my last miscarriage was at 8+6 I heart beat on Doppler 8+4 then 8+5 then the next day nothing I keep thinking I caused it I used it all through with Daniel hes 14 months and just adorable when I get pregnant I take asprin and in on 5mg folic acid I take pregnacare and ive just started taking vit d. hope you ladies don't mind me asking but save me reading all the way back id love to hear your storys xxxxx


----------



## penguin1

Well hope you get answers soon Kelly. 

I'm sarie. Been married to my dh for almost 6 yrs, I'm 33, dh 31. We've been ttc for 6 yrs. I have a 9yo daughter from a previous relationship. No problems conceiving her. Found out 3 yrs ago I had severe endo after 2mcs. Had 3 surgeries in about a one yr span to take care of if. I had my last surgery a yr ago March, did injections and got a BFP April. Had a m m/c in June and have yet to get pregnant since.


----------



## Jrepp

My full story is on my blog (link in signature) but the gist of it is: dh is 30, I turned 30 today. We have been trying for one year with 3 losses- August, October and January. Had a laparoscopy/hysteroscopy and chromotubation 6.5 weeks ago to remove scar tissue, adhesions, a polyp and a severe uterine septum. We can actively start ttc again on my next cycle.


----------



## slg76

Happy Birthday Jeep (that's right, I said Jeep!) :)


----------



## penguin1

Happy birthday jrepp! Gotta love 30!


----------



## kelly1973

cor wish I was 30 happy birthday.
wow you ladies have had a hard time we will all get our stickys soon for sure.
well got my test results back today most were good two results she told me were satifatory I asked her what that meant she said well there not 100 percent but passable wtf so they told me they cant help me anymore I asked to get progesterone as I think it would help but she wont entertain it as she said research is still going on for it seems like the only place you can get it from the docs is abroad so not sure where to go really from here.
on the plus note ive stopped bleeding two weeks after d and c so just need to wait for the preggo tests to go negative now


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy 30th birthday jrepp xxxx


----------



## penguin1

Hmm Kelly, looks like you should look at other options for doctoring. Maybe look at finding a specialist? Doesn't seem like they are too sympathetic


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies. 

Unfortunately today was not a good day. My sister (38 weeks along) was in a horrific car accident this morning. Both cars were totaled. They rushed her to the hospital. She was cramping really bad and the baby didn't move for 45 minutes. They put her on monitors and the baby was just shocked a bit but fine otherwise. At one point his heartbeat dropped to 60 and she was contracting very 2 minutes. After some maneuvering of him and pain meds for her the contractions have gone back to normal and his heartbeat is back up. At this point both mommy and baby are doing fine, but prayers are definitely appreciated.


----------



## apple_20

Hi girls just popping back to see how your all doing. Sorry I've been MIA, accidentally unsubscribed to the thread. I've not properly caught up with it all. Hope you are all doing okay.


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - So sorry to hear about your sister...I'm glad to hear they're both doing ok now...Driving is so frightening when pregnant. x


----------



## slg76

How scary for your sister. Thank goodness they weren't seriously hurt.


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - That is so scary! I'm so glad baby is okay. 

Apple - So good to hear from you. How is your pregnancy going? Do you have an u/s soon?


----------



## kelly1973

jrepp so sorry to hear about your sister thank goodness they are ok what a shock to you all


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thinking of your sister jrepp, how scary. I'm so glad they are both ok xx


----------



## penguin1

Omg! How frightening! I'm glad everyone is ok and baby bounced back. Def prayers to all


----------



## penguin1

No one has any news? 

Leaving for California on Wednesday. Taking some time away from my hubby and daughter. Maybe some time away will help. I'm out this month...nothing new to try next month. Kinda thinking about quitting or another surgery.


----------



## slg76

penguin, sorry you are feeling so down. I hope your time away helps. 

Nothing new here. I'm 12 dpo and testing bfn. I have "symptoms" but my hormones have been playing tricks on me lately so it's probably nothing. Extra hungry and thirsty, lots of potty breaks, backache, and one sore nipple :shrug: Next month I'm going to try taking DHEA to improve my egg quality.


----------



## celine

Jrepp happy belated birthday, any news on your sil and the baby? How scary :(


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you. My sister delivered baby boy Saturday morning. He popped a hole in his lung upon his first breath but is doing fine now. They were discharged from the hospital yesterday. He is 21 inches and 7.02lbs


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - Congrats to your sister. I'm glad the baby is ok now.


----------



## Jrepp

Doing an opk experiment this cycle using first response, new choice/dollar store, wondfo and clear blue. All have been negative until today. Tested at noon when I got a huge glob of mucus and the first response was negative, but the other three were positive. Retested this afternoon.

First response - closer, but still not positive
Wondfo - definitely positive
Dollar store/new choice - definitely positive
Clear blue - definitely positive

Hubby and I were very active this weekend, and today. Hoping to get one more round in before surgery tomorrow morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jrepp

https://youtu.be/BD04i5DAbBk


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp congratulations for your new nephew, I know it must be bittersweet for you. Hope the tww goes by quick for you.


----------



## penguin1

Sara- that sucks, but hopefully it will change. I got the same symptoms with both my inseminations. My left breast was tender on one side. Stupid hormones. I'm trying some natural estro stuff from my essential oils. It tastes like black licorice times a thousand. Ick! But I need to be more consistent. It had black cohash, clary sage, lavender etc. I hope the DHEA works for you!

JRepp- looks promising! I haven't been able to rely on the first response, it tells me in ovulating a few days before my af. I hope you get it before your surgery! Congrats on your nephew.


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi ladies! 
Happy belated birthday Jrepp - Glad sister and baby are okay! 
Not a good update for me. We're now NTNP and evening thinking of starting BCP again asTTC has begun controlling my life and I cant do it anymore - when AF turned up this month it got so bad hubby had to sit with me for two days to make sure I didnt do anythinh :/ Its been a year since I got pregnant and I have absolutely nothing to show for it except a broken heart. my counsellor reminded me of how old my baby would be right now and it tipped me over the edge :/ 
Hubby and I have decided my health is more important than a baby right now and I need to be better. I feel bad because some ladies try for years and are strong but I guess I'm just not a strong person :/ I wont be deleting BnB but I wont be on here much if at all I'll keep updated every month or so about whats happening with you ladies.
I wish you all the luck in the world with TTC, pregnancy and all babiea and I thank you all so much for the help and support over the last 10 months. I dont know how I would have coped with my mc if it wasnt for you all. x


----------



## slg76

Aw Rachel, I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling so down. Please don't think of yourself as not being strong. TTC is really rough, especially after a loss. Everybody's life is different and maybe this just doesn't fit into your life at the moment. Good for you for taking good care of yourself. I hope you are feeling less stressed very soon :flower:


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - so sorry you are feeling discouraged. It definitely isn't true that you aren't strong. I honestly don't know how some women do it with TTCing for such long periods of time and not giving up. I definitely felt like I was going insane within a couple of months. It is very easy to let TTC control your life, especially after an mc. I hope that NTNP can be enough of a stress reducer for you that you don't have to resort to the Pill. I do know a girl on another thread who waited a full year after her mc of TTC and was basically ready to throw in the towel. Just one month after that, she conceived a healthy baby and is now halfway through! You never know when your month may come and so I hope you can be given the patience and peace to carry on until your BFP, whether that be while you're NTNP, TTC, or after a few months' break on the BCP. Your rainbow baby WILL happen and I believe in you! :hugs:


----------



## penguin1

Rachel-i hope over time you find your peace and have your miracle. None of us are strong, that's why we are here. Good luck to you and I wish you all the luck in the world. Please keep us updated!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just checking in to see how all you pregnant mamas are doing:happydance:

AFM - I'm still waiting for my period after a natural m/c at Easter:cry:

I seemed to have unsubscribed to this thread - I am more of a stalker these days (if anyone wants to know what I've been upto a link is down below).

We are still stopping in September - so not many more tries left so if anyone sees her - send her my way! (although this chart is confusing the hell out of me)

I can't believe some of you mamas have only got weeks left to go and your rainbows will be here:happydance::happydance:

I will keep stalking:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Rachel i think ttcal was one of the hardest things ive faced, you are strong but i can understand the sadness. I have it still sometimes. In fact i went for my last ultrasound last week and being in that very same room as 11,5 months ago with hubby and two kids the mw put the doppler on my belly and i looked at the screen and saw blank...i waited for her to tell me there was no baby. Then she said "this is the head" i was so shocked, even though i feel every kick and poke, part of me cannot grasp the reality that there is a real baby waiting at the end of this rainbow.
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Rachel I'm so sorry you're finding it so tough. Think every one of us has had difficult times ttc, my best decision was to take a break then ntnp. I focused on running instead (that also worked as my therapy)

Garfie good to hear from you. Hope AF shows for you soon so you can get back to ttc. You have been through so much I really hope you get that rainbow baby.

I'm all good pregnancy wise, I'm suffering with a chest infection though so I'm feeling sorry for myself (doubly so because dd has it too)


----------



## Literati_Love

Celine - Wow, I can't believe you're "full term" already (or whatever 37 weeks is considered now)! You are getting soooo close! It's awful how our mc traumatizes us to the point where it's very difficult to believe we are actually getting a live baby even at this stage in pregnancy. How are you feeling? Do you have any inkling on whether baby will come early or late?

Annie - Sorry to hear you're sick with a chest infection! Any illness during pregnancy is extra NOT fun but I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

RachelLynda said:


> Hi ladies!
> Happy belated birthday Jrepp - Glad sister and baby are okay!
> Not a good update for me. We're now NTNP and evening thinking of starting BCP again asTTC has begun controlling my life and I cant do it anymore - when AF turned up this month it got so bad hubby had to sit with me for two days to make sure I didnt do anythinh :/ Its been a year since I got pregnant and I have absolutely nothing to show for it except a broken heart. my counsellor reminded me of how old my baby would be right now and it tipped me over the edge :/
> Hubby and I have decided my health is more important than a baby right now and I need to be better. I feel bad because some ladies try for years and are strong but I guess I'm just not a strong person :/ I wont be deleting BnB but I wont be on here much if at all I'll keep updated every month or so about whats happening with you ladies.
> I wish you all the luck in the world with TTC, pregnancy and all babiea and I thank you all so much for the help and support over the last 10 months. I dont know how I would have coped with my mc if it wasnt for you all. x

Rachel, I am so sorry that you feel this way. I know from personal experience about being ready to throw in the towel. I have never seen myself as a strong person either, but when someone is faced with fertility issues, they prove to themselves just how strong they really are. I think you are incredibly brave and wish you all the luck and happiness in the world.



penguin1 said:


> Rachel-i hope over time you find your peace and have your miracle. None of us are strong, that's why we are here. Good luck to you and I wish you all the luck in the world. Please keep us updated!

I couldn't have said it better myself.



garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Just checking in to see how all you pregnant mamas are doing:happydance:
> 
> AFM - I'm still waiting for my period after a natural m/c at Easter:cry:
> 
> I seemed to have unsubscribed to this thread - I am more of a stalker these days (if anyone wants to know what I've been upto a link is down below).
> 
> We are still stopping in September - so not many more tries left so if anyone sees her - send her my way! (although this chart is confusing the hell out of me)
> 
> I can't believe some of you mamas have only got weeks left to go and your rainbows will be here:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I will keep stalking:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Why are you stopping inSeptember? Have you gone to the doctor yet to see why your periods aren't coming yet? It seems as if you should have had one by now.



Anniebobs said:


> Rachel I'm so sorry you're finding it so tough. Think every one of us has had difficult times ttc, my best decision was to take a break then ntnp. I focused on running instead (that also worked as my therapy)
> 
> Garfie good to hear from you. Hope AF shows for you soon so you can get back to ttc. You have been through so much I really hope you get that rainbow baby.
> 
> I'm all good pregnancy wise, I'm suffering with a chest infection though so I'm feeling sorry for myself (doubly so because dd has it too)

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well! Being pregnant when you are sick can't be very fun. One thing that helps me when I'm sick is sitting in a steamy bathroom.



Literati_Love said:


> Celine - Wow, I can't believe you're "full term" already (or whatever 37 weeks is considered now)! You are getting soooo close! It's awful how our mc traumatizes us to the point where it's very difficult to believe we are actually getting a live baby even at this stage in pregnancy. How are you feeling? Do you have any inkling on whether baby will come early or late?
> 
> Annie - Sorry to hear you're sick with a chest infection! Any illness during pregnancy is extra NOT fun but I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

I couldn't agree with you more on being traumatized following a miscarriage. I am so excited about the possibility of tryi go again, but am so fearful that I'm going to have another mc or not be able to get pregnant at all. If I do get pregnant I'm scared I'm going to lose the baby during labor or something will be wrong with the baby.

AFM: In the hospital for one more night, if they can get the pain under control. I do t think my body was built for multiple surgeries in a row. My leg is killing me and I can't move my toes or feel my foot at all. I left my thermometer at home yesterday because I thought I would be going g home, so I am missing one temp. I do think I ovulated yesterday though because I had major cramping from both ovaries yesterday afternoon. Hopefully the eggs got fertilized from any number of romps over the weekend.


----------



## celine

Good luck jrepp :)
Yes it is sad that one mc can traumatize for so long, i tried to oack my hospital bag and forgot to pack the baby clothes. I was all wow this bag is so much lighter than the previous times and then i was just overcome by fear to go and grab baby clothes..like..really this baby is coming home? Alive?


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - Yes, I worry about having a stillborn a lot. :( I don't think any of us will truly rest until our babies are in our arms.

Sounds like your body has definitely had it with the multiple surgeries! I hope you can recover very quickly and get back to TTCing right away! :hugs:

Celine - That's so sad. :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Rachel - Sorry things are so hard at the moment - whatever you need to do to feel better about things is the strong route....it's not weak to choose the best for yourself. And - I also know the girl on the thread Lit is talking about - she was ready to throw in the towel completely. Whatever happens - you'll get your rainbow. Hope you start feeling much better soon X

Garfie - I'm also wondering why september is a deadline? x

Annie - sorry to hear about the chest infection!

Jrepp - Glad to see you're trying again after your ops. Sorry to hear about your leg though. x


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies

September is the deadline for us - this is after our holiday:happydance: we started trying before we were married and have been married 4 years with only 6 losses to show for our efforts - I am also not getting any younger I will be 43 by then.:wacko:

I also have to think of my other two children the effect the losses are having on them - 13 and 11 years and the overall effect TTC/ pregnancy/ losses are having on our relationship, my body, my mental health - If I was younger maybe things would be different but and each loss seems to take longer to get back to normal.

I am just waiting for AF so I can try for a few months and then I'm done:cry: I have to do what is right for myself and my family - I still hope there is one little miracle left but that clock is ticking:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Garfie - Ah ok, I see. Well it sounds like a healthy way forward for your own sanity + your family. Hope you get your wee miracle love X


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies well its been 4 weeks since my d&c and af came today im a tad confused mind my preg tests have all but faded but im still getting really positive opks has anyone else had this?


----------



## GRGirl

Hi all! I decided for my mental health I had to take a break from internet boards because I was too stressed out. I'm now 26 weeks tomorrow and it's been a rough pregnancy but baby and I are still here (he just kicked me, actually). Still nervous about things and worry incessantly but I'm getting slightly better.

Jrepp- so sorry you're in pain and having surgeries still :(

Annie- being sick when pregnant is the worst! Hope the chest infection clears up soon.

Celine- you're full term now! You and Linny are so close!!!!

LL- can't believe you're at 32+ weeks already! 

Penguin/Sara- hi and I'm glad to see you guys are still here :)

Rachel- I know how it feels and I know the sadness/hopelessness all too well. I hope you can find peace in whatever you decide. After approaching our 1 yr TTC anniversary with no baby DH and I decided we'd try one more time and that was it. Well that time was this baby. If this baby doesn't make it we are done for sure, but I am glad now we gave it another try. I understand how much it hurts though :(

Garfie- here's to hoping that you can have your miracle by September!

Hope that's everyone and I'll try to check in more often!

Heather


----------



## Literati_Love

GRGirl- so great to hear from you! I'm sorry you've had such a rough pregnancy. Is everything ok? Glad to hear you're feeling kicks. :) how did your 20 week scan go? I very much hope your baby is born safe and sound! :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Hey GRGirl! Sorry to hear the pregnancy's been rough but glad you're doing better now....Do you know what you're having? x


----------



## apple_20

Hey grgirl sorry it's been a tough pregnancy for you but congrats on getting this far!

I'm 20 weeks had my scan on Monday and it's a little girl :)


----------



## Linnypops

Apple - Awww, that's lovely! Congratulations! x


----------



## Anniebobs

Great to hear from you grgirl. Sorry to hear your pregnancy has been difficult, hope it gets easier from here for you. 

Apple congratulations, will be a whole new experience for you having a girl!

I'm feeling pretty much back to normal now. I'm impatient anyway but it's so much more frustrating being ill when pregnant. I hate being made to rest! I felt baby move yesterday and again today, not kicks but like rolling over type movements. Amazing. It's feeling very real now.


----------



## Jrepp

This thread is full of little girls! Congratulations apple!

I'm 6 or so dpo today. Have been having some p very minor AF type cramps, so not too sure what is going on. I've been toying with the idea of writing an ebook on what I have learned while ttc.....either that or a cook book.


----------



## garfie

Congrats Apple - :happydance::happydance: would love a girl (in fact at this moment either would do):haha:

You must be on :cloud9:

AFM - No idea!!!!!! - Dr's Monday I think - did a superdrug this morning - NEG so no idea what is happening:shrug: menapause? retained tissue? annovulatory?:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## celine

Jrepp you should def look into writing a book after all you have been thru. 
Garfie as always im holding thumbs for you x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - Congrats on having a girl!!! :D 

Annie - Glad you're feeling better now. Yay for movements! 

Jrepp - Good idea to write a book about your experiences. 

Garfie - Sorry your cycle is so confusing again. :(


----------



## Elizabean

Hi ladies, its been a long time so hopefully you remember me. Just wanted to pop in and let you know my rainbow baby arrived on the 30th of May, a not so little boy called Finn, I has a planned c-section as he was measuring pretty big and he ended up being 4.46 kg / 9lb 13oz . 

It has been crazy looking back on the last year but I wouldn't have it any other way. 

I hope everyone is doing well and more rainbow babies arrive safely soon. 

Best wishes and baby dust to everyone waiting for their BFP. Xo


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations elizabean!! What a big baby! Hope you're all doing well and you're enjoying all the new baby cuddles. Yay our first rainbow baby on this thread :happydance:


----------



## slg76

Congratulations Elizabean!! I'm so happy for you. Thanks for letting us know that Finn has arrived. I hope you are feeling well and getting some sleep. The first couple months is rough. <3


----------



## Literati_Love

Elizabean - Of course we remember you!!! Congratulations on your rainbow baby! I LOVE the name Finn! :) He definitely was a good size when he was born! I hope that means he's happy and healthy and thriving! It's so great hearing a success story. There is a light at the end of the tunnel! :) So very happy for you. Stay in touch!


Has anyone heard from Munchkin at all lately? I hope she's doing ok.


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats Elizabean


----------



## apple_20

Congratulations elizabean of course we remember you ! Enjoy your bundle x


----------



## slg76

hi all,
I am on another thread with Munchkin and she was checking in often on that one but I haven't heard from her in a couple weeks now. I hope she's ok. Hopefully she's just taking a break.


----------



## penguin1

We couldn't forget you elizabean! Wow big boy and I also love the name Finn! Congrats! Couldn't be more happy for you girl!


----------



## celine

Congrats Elizabean! I was wondering if you had had the first ranbow baby :) i love the name Finn and it was on our boys name list :)

Munchkin is indeed taking a bnb break x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations elizabean!! Lovely name, enjoy your not so little bundle!! 

Celine please send our love to munchkin, glad to hear she is ok and taking a break, we have been worried about her. Xx

Congrats apple on team pink!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow ladies. This is the first time I'd been on b n b for months and we have our first rainbow baby! I'm literally sobbing writing this. So many congrats. I probably won't stay around because after losing Rowan things just got to hard to be here :( I'm generally doing ok now. We had the results from the genetic tests on Friday and Rowan was perfect other than the hypoplastic left heart, no other syndrome, all measurements perfect. It was just terribly bad luck. I finally ovulated 10 days ago so yes I'm at 10dpo and googling. Nothing ever bloody changes!
Lovely to pop in and see you and all the rainbow baby's on their way. I can't say I'm not jealous as hell but I'm also so happy for you all. And us still in the ttc boat, massive :hugs: 

Love and kisses xxx


----------



## slg76

So good to hear from you Munchkin and to know that you are doing ok. I've been thinking of you. I'm just terribly sorry that you had to go through losing Rowan. Nobody should have to deal with a loss like that. Keep taking good care of yourself and I'll look forward to hearing good news from you soon. Sending tons of hugs :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

It's lovely to hear from you munchkin. I can't imagine going through such a hard time, you take as much time as you need. Good luck with ttc got all my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Linnypops

Hey Munchkin

It's lovely to hear from you - and completely understandable that you've been taking a break. Have thought of you often over the months, and hoped you and your family were coping. Very glad to hear you are trying again....If anyone deserves a rainbow....

XX


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - So great to hear from you and glad you're doing "okay" under the circumstances. I am so sorry you've had to go through such a horrible loss and it is definitely understandable that you can't handle being around much, as everyone else said. Good luck with your TTCing and I hope those 10 dpo symptoms turn into a rainbow BFP for you! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

New blog post is up and definitely a read for anyone ttc or pregnant. Here is the link

https://eventualmomma.wordpress.com/2014/06/23/lets-talk-vitamins/

Please take a look, and subscribe if you haven't done so. Also feel free to share with others you know that are in the ttc community.


----------



## Literati_Love

Good blog post, Jrepp. You've reminded me to take my Vitamin D today. ;)


----------



## Anniebobs

Lovely to hear from you munchkin. You will get your rainbow :hugs: good luck for this month.


----------



## Jrepp

Whelp..... Cycle day 1


----------



## Literati_Love

Sorry to hear that, Jrepp. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Literati_Love said:


> Sorry to hear that, Jrepp. :hugs:

It's alright. We can now officially try again


----------



## apple_20

Here's to a fresh new month jrepp, no pressure. But we are all rooting for you :)


----------



## Jrepp

apple_20 said:


> Here's to a fresh new month jrepp, no pressure. But we are all rooting for you :)

Thank you so much! I am really feeling positive about this month. We are going to be doing a lot of pretty good things. I'll be:

Temping
OPK's
Vitamins
Timed intercourse
Healthy eating
Conceive easy/preseed
Mucinex
and just keeping the faith.

I have considered abdominal massage to increase blood flow, but it kind of hurts lol.


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck for your first official month back on the horse jrepp. Sounds like you've got a great plan of attack. Good luck!


----------



## celine

Agreed we are ALL cheering for you jrepp xxxx


----------



## apple_20

Celine look at you nearly at due date!


----------



## Jrepp

My period lasted 3 whole days this cycle! Nothing is far today, but it's an improvement over the two day periods I've been having since coming off the pill. I know it isn't much, but I hope it means good things this cycle. Temps are pretty level so far. Things are going great so far!


----------



## penguin1

Yay! Glad things are looking up for you jrepp! Sorry, haven't been on here much. Battling a lil depression, thinking maybe I need to get on something. I've been getting some pains when I turn on my side and also when I bend down. I think I'll go see the Dr next week and see if maybe my Endo is growing again and need another surgery. Ish. I'm 1-2 days late so if af doesn't show tomorrow (our independence day) I'll take a test.


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck for tomorrow penguin, here's hoping the pains are implantation!

Jrepp this is your first official ttc cycle after all your surgeries isn't it? Enjoy it and try not to overthink it.


----------



## penguin1

Ummm, well got my BFP, but really worried...I have no symptoms!


----------



## celine

Omg pengiun! Pics!

I have a pic to share too...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## apple_20

Yay congrats on your baby Celine !

Penguin I read your post yesterday I had a feeling you would get your bfp. Yay!!! Don't worry the symptoms will come eventually it's still very early(plus those pains are symptoms)

I also had a feeling your baby would come yesterday Celine (having a phycic day!)


----------



## penguin1

I'm on my cell, dunno how to pay pics. It says I have to have a url? Lovely pic Celine! Congrats! Thanks Apple! I'm so so scared! Now I know how everyone else feels! Lol


----------



## Anniebobs

Penguin congratulations on your bfp!! No symptoms is completely normal, most people don't get any until around 6 weeks and some don't get any at all. This is your rainbow, just keep positive!

Celine yay what a beautiful baby. Congratulations on your rainbow baby. :happydance:


----------



## apple_20

anniebobs have you got a scan coming up? will you find out gender?


----------



## Anniebobs

apple_20 said:


> anniebobs have you got a scan coming up? will you find out gender?

Yeah it's my 20 week scan next Friday. Nope this one will be a surprise just like dd was, I love it!


----------



## Linnypops

Penguin - hurray! Totally normal to worry about lack of symptoms....I think Everyone on this board went through the same worries in early preg with their rainbows. Did you test with frer? Was it a nice line? Comfort yourself with whatever you can like the nice line and make it through each day.....and - remember you're pregnant! Xxx

Jrepp - ah boo...but I hope this is your nice fresh rainbow baby cycle. At least if you get pregnant now rather than last cycle you won't be second guessing whether it was too soon etc. so every cloud has a silver lining. X

Celine - she's a beaut! I just saw your post in the rainbows thread. Isabelle is a lovely name. On her due date as well...I love a timely arrival! X

I also had my little babe on her due date, her name is Elka Rose. Elka is a name related to my granny who I'm very close to. She is quite tall and 8lbs 4oz. The birth was rather traumatic as they induced me due to reduced fetal movements, it is a recent policy and I imagine it will help save lives but induction is not something I'd ever recommend to anyone except in such circumstances, it ended in a c section after 72 hours of labour...but never mind all that, I'm very happy she is here and safe. X


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations Linny, what a lovely name. My dd is also named after my granny. I had an induction too, they are tough. At least it's all over with now though and you can concentrate on your baby girl. Enjoy the tiny baby stage!


----------



## apple_20

congrats Linny Im so glad your baby has arrived safe and sound. ive got my consultant appointment to talk about vbac on Monday i dont think they will induce with vbac it sounds like a not fun experience.


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats Linny, Celine and penguin! 

Yes, this is my first (and hopefully last) cycle ttc. I'm very optimistic about this cycle. I even told my hubby we just finished our first week of pregnancy even though I haven't ovulated yet. I'm 9 dpo today and will begin testing in 3-4 days just in case I o early this cycle too.


----------



## penguin1

I think I got it! This is my test this morning, 2 days late!
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-04 09.25.09.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## apple_20

oh yes you did penguin.

jrepp im glad you are feeling positive about this cycle. its your best shot yet!


----------



## Anniebobs

Penguin what a great sight that line is!! Sending lots of sticky dust your way. Really hope the next 9 months is uneventful for you.

Jrepp that's the way to do it. You'd be disappointed anyway so may as well think positive and give it your best shot. If you managed to get pregnant before with everything you had going on you sure can get pregnant now!


----------



## celine

Wow penguin that is a great line! Jrepp u have to be next xxx

My dd1 2nd name was for my grandmother and isabelle was the name of a sister lost at 7m gestation, my brother is the rainbow from that and his birthday is today :)


----------



## slg76

Celine, isabelle is just beautiful!!! So happy for you!

CONGRATULATIONS PENGUIN :dance: :yipee: :dance:
No symptoms at this point is completely normal. Most women don't have symptoms until at least week 6. I'm so happy and excited for you. I absolutely understand why you are scared but try to enjoy it too.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow congrats linny and Celine on the birth of your gorgeous rainbows. 

And penguin big congratulations on your bfp!! Wonderful news!!!! 

Good luck jrepp, I hope you will be lucky, your really deserve it x


----------



## celine

Mrs W rooting for you too xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Congratulations, penguin! I agree with everyone that no symptoms til 6 weeks is normal. That is when I got my symptoms as well! And even then they came and went so try not to read too much into them. I am so excited for you! You have waited for so long for this. What is your due date? 

Celine - congratulations on beautiful baby Isabelle! She is completely adorable and perfect looking! Not too many newborns look so 'pristine.' Love the name as well! So very happy for you! Would love to hear your birth story!

Linny - happy to hear more from you. I still want to know every detail!


----------



## penguin1

Thanks girls, feeling a lil better. I can't wait for Mrs W, garfie, Sara and all the others who desperately need their rainbows! My due date is calculated on March 10th. Super excited! But I'm supposed to go to Hawaii next summer! Urg lol


----------



## Jrepp

Cd 10, had a lot of creamy mucus (wasn't wearing undies so that was fun) this morning with some egg like but not stretchy mucus in there. I think my cervix might be opening up, but I can't tell. Still about a week away from o based on previous cycles, but 2 days away from the start of my "fertile period". Going to start the love making marathon tonight probably and then switch to mornings tomorrow......and then try for twice a day when the opk turns positive. 

I did break out in hives again today. That makes 5 times this week from Sunday to today. It's really getting frustrating because I literally haven't changed anything and still get them 3-6 times a week. I'm going to call a family practitioner to get an allergy panel done because I can't take it anymore.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 0


----------



## penguin1

Oh no, how frustrating. Ish. I had one done. I broke out from everything! I think my body's reaction to the hystamine or whatever threw everything off. Just be ready if your insurance doesn't cover it it's about$1000. Good luck and hope you find out what's going on


----------



## Elizabean

Oh penguin what fantastic news, I'm so happy for you! 

Celine and linny congratulations to you both on the arrival of your beautiful rainbow girls. What an amazing time it is!


----------



## garfie

So I pop on to see you ladies and WOW what a busy thread!!!!!

Congratulations Linny, Celine and Elizabean - beautiful rainbow babies at last!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Penguin - a fantastic line:happydance: was this a natural cycle? what is the next step for you?:happydance:

And to all the other ladies left trying (not many of us now) GOOD LUCK!!!!!

AFM - No bloody idea - :haha::haha: shall we take bets that she will arrive this weekend when I'm at a music festival in the middle of a field:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## penguin1

Thanks Garfie! This was a natural cycle! Go figure after 2iuis. Oh well. 
How you get some answers soon. Hopefully not in a field! Bring some pads! Lol. Rooting for you and the rest of the girls!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks penguin. This looks like a lucky thread at the moment so those of us still trying need to jump on the dust!! 

I'm cd11 so roughly a week until I ovulate. X


----------



## Jrepp

I'm right behind you mrs. W, cd 12 here


----------



## GRGirl

Yayyyyy congrats Penguin!!! That's a very awesome visible second line!!!

And congrats to Linny and Celine on the babies! I love both of the names and that's so funny they were both so punctual!

Just waiting for my baby and still keeping my FX. Been pretty rough but had an ultrasound yesterday for growth and he looked good, was smiling, and kicking his feet all around. Hopeful this will be our take home baby and we can meet him on the outside in 11 weeks or so :)


----------



## penguin1

See grgirl! So glad things are going well! How exciting!

Got my hcg today 538, right on for 5 weeks, Dr is pleased. I go back Thursday for another draw. So far so good!


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - that is excellent news! I was so incredibly relieved when I got my 5 week beta hCG! 

GRGirl - it is so sad to hear the doubt in your post about whether or not this is your take-home baby but I understand. I am glad your baby is doing well though. Try to stay positive! :hugs:


----------



## Anniebobs

Gr girl sorry to hear you've had a rough pregnancy. Hopefully the last few weeks will be better for you.

Penguin that's great news! 5 weeks already :happydance:

As for me, I'm shattered! Dd has been waking at 2am to try and get in bed with me, she didn't go back down until half 4 this morning. So tiring!


----------



## penguin1

Oh my Annie! My dd used to do that at that age too! At the time I was living back home and her toddler bed was in the same room as me. I'd turn over and she'd be there. Ha ha. It takes a lil time but it will end soon!


----------



## Anniebobs

penguin1 said:


> Oh my Annie! My dd used to do that at that age too! At the time I was living back home and her toddler bed was in the same room as me. I'd turn over and she'd be there. Ha ha. It takes a lil time but it will end soon!

Last night she slept 9pm - 8am. Even though bedtime is supposed to be 7pm I'm still calling that a win because we all got a lie in! I think it's pretty common with 2 year olds so I'm hoping it's just a quick phase!


----------



## garfie

Penguin - Just wondering how you are doing hun:hugs:

AFM - Still no idea what is going on still BFN - so I'm saying sod it and I'm off to the T in the park festival - got my wellies packed (just in case) and suncream packed (just in case) oh and lady things yep you got it ......... just in case :haha:

Have a good weekend ladies byeeeeeee!

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

garfie said:


> Penguin - Just wondering how you are doing hun:hugs:
> 
> AFM - Still no idea what is going on still BFN - so I'm saying sod it and I'm off to the T in the park festival - got my wellies packed (just in case) and suncream packed (just in case) oh and lady things yep you got it ......... just in case :haha:
> 
> Have a good weekend ladies byeeeeeee!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Have fun Garfie! Hopefully you'll get your answer when you get home :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Have fun Garfie! Hopefully something will have happened by the time you get back from your trip. 

AFM: I am super confused! My ovaries have been talking to each other for a few days now, and I've had ewcm since yesterday.....but the opk's are not positive yet. My boobs are starting to get tender and I have a lower back ache. My temps have been so steady this cycle (almost a straight line), but no increase yet.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## penguin1

So my beta came back 1488 good doubling from Monday to Thursday. I go back in again Monday for another draw. I have an ultrasound scheduled for Friday too! I'm getting a lil more excited! Had a scare on Thursday, we finally had some intimacy and I had some bleeding but it went away on Friday. Ish, no more of that!


----------



## Jrepp

That's great news penguin!


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - Yay for more good news! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound. 

Jrepp - Have you done another pregnancy test? That is very confusing for sure....


----------



## Jrepp

Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. My ovary cramps are gone now!


----------



## penguin1

Yay! Fx for good news soon jrepp!


----------



## Anniebobs

Fantastic news penguin! Can't wait to hear about the scan


----------



## slg76

Feeling so happy for you Penguin!!! :dance:


----------



## celine

Penguin thats great news!
Jrepp have u dtd on the good days?
Mrs w where are u in the cycle?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Fab news penguin! 

Celine are you in touch with munchkin? How is she doing? 

I had my pos opk/peak reading yesterday morning so I'm ovulating today or tomorrow and have been dtd like teenagers!! 

How is your little bundle doing? 

Jrepp how goes the tww ? X


----------



## Jrepp

Celine - we were able to bd on o day, 1, 2, 4 and 5 days before o....so I think we got it in pretty well timed. How is Isabelle? And how are you?

Mrs. W - woo hoo for o! I'm excited for your tww to start. Seems like we will be together! Yesterday (1dpo) I was pretty sick with nausea and diarrhea and had some cramping and bloating. Today, (2dpo) I am still having some uterine cramping and pressure, diarrhea, tender/sore breasts, and that's about it. My tummy is still a bit upset but I don't know if it's ovulation related or then3 small glasses of wine i had on Saturday at my sisters high school reunion. It seems that it would have gone away by now if it was alcohol induced. Oh, and emotions are running high today


----------



## penguin1

Labs were 7803, spot on for 6 weeks. No more labs, Dr is happy. Can't wait for Friday!



Ooh can't wait for mrs. W and jrepp to join me soon! Hoping garfie and sara are not far behind


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jrepp, yay cycle buddy! How are you feeling now? I think I'm either 1 or 2 dpo today.

Penguin so glad your labs were all good, exciting!! X


----------



## Literati_Love

That is such wonderful news, penguin! I am so happy that things are going well!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm feeling so-so. Definitely having some lingering symptoms so I'm wondering if something's going on.

1) nausea: thought this was from having alcohol last Saturday, but it's still sticking around and doesn't seem to be letting off
2) cramping : I've had quite a bit of uterine cramping since ovulation. It started out as traveling pains, my guess coming from my ovaries down to my uterus. Now it's just kind of a dull ache with occasional more intense cramping
3) bloating : just kind of an overall bloat felling and puffy look
4) tender breasts : they were really really painful up until today....today is just kind of achy
5) Increased cm : I was dry up until yesterday. Since yesterday morning I have had copious amounts of creamy mucus that literally soak through my panties.
6) headache : another one of those drinking symptoms that just hasn't gone away. My head hurts pretty much right between my eyes.


How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I feel ok, probably too early for me to notice much. I'm only 3dpo I think.

Your symptoms sound great!! I'm really excited for you, hoping this will be your bfp xx


----------



## penguin1

Well ladies, scan went well. I was 6 wks 1 day. Blobs heartbeat was at 111 bpm. I apparently ovulated on my left side which is weird, kinda since my left NEVER responded to the meds. Not weird since I was able to conceive naturally and I'm thinking the meds delayed my pregnancy but helped in the end. lol Anyway, all went well and things are looking good so far. I go back in 2 weeks for my "1st prenatal checkup". My due date is March 12th according to my ultrasound tech.
 



Attached Files:







6 week us.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jrepp

That is so awesome!


----------



## Literati_Love

Yay! More happy news! Congrats on the good scan, penguin!


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww look at the little bean! Congratulations again penguin, you've waited so long for this baby you must be over the moon. 

Those are promising symptoms jrepp, really hope this is your month.

Good luck mrs w! When will you be testing?


----------



## slg76

great news Penguin!!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Great news penguin! Congrats x


----------



## Jrepp

Well.....had like 2 drops of spotting yesterday and then this today! Don't know if it's implantation or pre AF. AF is due in 6 days and I've never spotted before AF.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## slg76

very well could be implantation Jrepp. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## penguin1

Thanks ladies! Yes I'm super excited! Hubby is getting way more involved with this pg too. He's already ordered a step for my truck so I can easily get into it when I get bigger ha ha. Im a lil nervous for the 8 week checkup cuz that's the one that disappeared last year. But I'm grateful for feeling like crap I guess. Ha ha


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies. Well I'm sort of back after an epic baby and bump break. It took about 3 months to get my first proper AF after Rowan was born, then that month went normally, the next month I ov'd early. Last Thursday was Rowan's due date which was hard but 2 days later I got my very faint BFP!! Today I'm 14dpo and still 1-2 on a digi but my frers are getting darker hooray! AF due today so I'll feel like I'm really pregnant once today's over and I'm properly late!
Loads to catch up on here. The only thing I've been keeping track of is Jrepps blog and Celines news. I was sending her pics of squinters on Facebook at 6am on Saturday - not like she had anything else to do! :haha: So many congratulations Penguin, you really deserve this! 
What's the other news? Where's Garfie??

Xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Wow munchkin that's such fantastic news! You so deserve this rainbow baby and the timing of your bfp was just beautiful. Rowan must have sent you a little gift :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - congratulations on your BFP! I hope your break from here did you good. I was thinking of you this past week as I had your old due date marked in my calendar. I am so thrilled for you that you now have a new little one on the way! I know it's still early days but I hope for all the best! :hugs:


----------



## slg76

So good to have you back Munchkin! I'm excited to follow your pregnancy. You have had more bad luck than anyone should have to have. I hope this will be an easy, healthy pregnancy for you. 

Garfie hasn't been around much. She had some troubles with OH and was wavering on whether to ttc. Maybe she has moved on?


----------



## slg76

Jrepp, have you tested yet???


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ladies. Time for a very deep breath and some serious positive thinking.


----------



## Jrepp

Munchkin I am so happy for you!!

Sara- I tested today and thought I might have seen a line, but it was just the line where a line would be if there were to be a line. My cramps are back a bit, kind of like a very mild twinge. It's not nearly as frequent or or intense as before, but my breasts are incredibly tender right now. So much so that I can feel them ache all day long. I'm hopefully going to retest on Friday or I might just wait until my period is due on Saturday. :shrug: 

I just wish I knew one way or the other right now. My other 3 bfps all came on 10 dpo, I'm on 11 dpo with nothing. I did go to the doctor on Monday. She basically gave me my shots, told me that my cervix and uterus are sitting extremely low (about an inch lower than pre-surgery) and said that they wouldn't know what to do besides natural trying because I ovulate on my own, have a normal luteal phase, hormone levels are perfect and eggs are great as far as they can tell.


----------



## penguin1

Jrepp said:


> Munchkin I am so happy for you!!
> 
> Sara- I tested today and thought I might have seen a line, but it was just the line where a line would be if there were to be a line. My cramps are back a bit, kind of like a very mild twinge. It's not nearly as frequent or or intense as before, but my breasts are incredibly tender right now. So much so that I can feel them ache all day long. I'm hopefully going to retest on Friday or I might just wait until my period is due on Saturday. :shrug:
> 
> I just wish I knew one way or the other right now. My other 3 bfps all came on 10 dpo, I'm on 11 dpo with nothing. I did go to the doctor on Monday. She basically gave me my shots, told me that my cervix and uterus are sitting extremely low (about an inch lower than pre-surgery) and said that they wouldn't know what to do besides natural trying because I ovulate on my own, have a normal luteal phase, hormone levels are perfect and eggs are great as far as they can tell.

Fx for you jrepp! You always have great symptoms. Maybe a lil deep breathing and meditation! Jk. Hoping you get some answers soon


----------



## penguin1

Munchkin30 said:


> Hi ladies. Well I'm sort of back after an epic baby and bump break. It took about 3 months to get my first proper AF after Rowan was born, then that month went normally, the next month I ov'd early. Last Thursday was Rowan's due date which was hard but 2 days later I got my very faint BFP!! Today I'm 14dpo and still 1-2 on a digi but my frers are getting darker hooray! AF due today so I'll feel like I'm really pregnant once today's over and I'm properly late!
> Loads to catch up on here. The only thing I've been keeping track of is Jrepps blog and Celines news. I was sending her pics of squinters on Facebook at 6am on Saturday - not like she had anything else to do! :haha: So many congratulations Penguin, you really deserve this!
> What's the other news? Where's Garfie??
> 
> Xxx

Thank you munchkin! And a big congrats to you as well! So very happy for you! Glad it didn't take long!


----------



## Munchkin30

Jrepp that all sounds really positive for you, even if it's not this month it will be soon. I had horrendous cramps on 8-9dpo this month, was one of those 'I'm convinced I'm out so ill neck a bottle of wine' months. Also my cervix was really aching which I've never had before. I think anything unusual is a good sign xx


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Munchkin. There have been months where I have every symptom known, and some months where I have no symptoms whatsoever. This cycle has been so abnormal for me that I just don't know what the heck is going on.


----------



## Munchkin30

It's crazy what our body's do. I have also had loads of months where I've felt so pregnant and nothing! Usually when I'm pregnant I feel nothing so the crazy cramps thus time were very strange? Maybe it's because I had a birth so recently??


----------



## Jrepp

New blog post is up talking about the various numbers of my ttc journey. 

https://eventualmomma.wordpress.com/2014/07/24/numbers-leading-to-anger-and-desperation/

I took another test this morning. It was negative. I was reading that a blood pregnancy test will become positive 2-3 days after implantation and an hpt 3-4 days after that. So realistically I could see a positive sometime between today and Saturday when AF is due.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Jrepp are you testing this morning? Xx


----------



## Jrepp

I wasn't going to, but I did. It was negative. Pretty much counting myself out at this point. AF will probably be here tomorrow and I'll be onto cycle 14. I don't know what else I can do at this point to help in ttc.


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry hon :( I can say you're still in til she shows but you know all that. I'll tell you what I've tried and then got a bfp at various times (not saying there's related but there you go) 
1. Cutting out all sugar, eating loads of carrots and sweet potatoes.
2. Eating 2 pineapples over the 5 days after ov.
3. Acupuncture.
4. General relaxation and breathing.
5. Royal jelly. 
6. Exercise and fertility yoga. 

There's probably a million more but that's what I think has helped xx


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks munchkin. I don't know what I'll try next. Started some light pink spotting a few minutes ago, will be full flow by the end of the night.


----------



## apple_20

Hi girls :)

Congrats to penguin, and munchkin I'm so glad you are back with a rainbow in board!

Jrepp how confusing with your symptoms my fingers are crossed for you!

I'm doing well my son turned 2 last week I can't believe it!


----------



## Elizabean

Oh munchkin huge congratulations! I got tingles when I saw your post! Such amazing news xo


----------



## Jrepp

https://eventualmomma.wordpress.com/2014/07/29/the-joys-of-today/

So I had my ortho appointment today. I don't know if I'm progressing or not! He said my leg is healing nicely but he doesn't know if it's as good as it's going to be or if it's going to be quite awhile before I'm fully healed up. At this point no physical therapy, no second surgery and no follow up appointment. His instructions were to not baby it (lol, me baby it?) and keep massaging it like I have been. I did talk him into a game ready machine....but it's only a rental. Don't really know where to go from there....

I'm on day 3 of bleeding. Small victory because this is the second month in a row in which I have bled for more than 36 hours! It seems to be slowing down, but I'm so excited!


----------



## penguin1

Well jrepp hope all starts to become more normal for you. What is the game ready? Is it that ice compression thing? I think we tried it out for a while in my therapy department. It doesn't sound like your getting much for answers in any department! 


Afm- still having regular pg symptoms. Some nausea in the morning, heart burn after eating, weird cravings, fatigue and irritability. Woke up this morning asking myself when I will feel normal again...I'm guessing not for a few more months!


----------



## Jrepp

It is the ice compression machine. I loved it when they tried pt. The rental place delivered it today, but the ankle sleeve is way too big so I have to call tomorrow for a smaller size. It does seem to be helping with the swelling until I start walking around on it again. 

I'm glad in a weird sort of way for your pg symptoms. Hopefully you get some relief from the not so great symptoms soon.


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - Just popped in to stalk - not having a lot to say really these days except CONGRATULATIONS HUN so pleased for you:happydance::happydance:

AFM - I had a mammoth cycle 78 days after my last loss, I had a three day heavy period but with hardly any cramping (so was shocked!) a day of spotting - I decided not to tell hubby I had just had a period we were on holiday when I started to spot so just said this can't be right I better go and see the Dr when I get back - his reply just leave it and if your period hasn't come by Christmas then go:happydance: does he know I've omitted the truth doesn't he???? Who cares as far as I'm concerned this would have been my last month of trying (remember the talk at New Year) and I seem to have got an extension until Christmas:kiss:

:hugs:

X


----------



## slg76

:wave: hi Garfie


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - yay for an extension until Christmas!!! 

Jrepp - good your cycle seems to be regulating 

Penguin - such a good sign about all your pregnancy symptoms! Sorry you feel crappy though! First tri is rough. I wish you had a ticker for me to stalk. ;)


----------



## penguin1

Here it is. The head is on top to the left, the bubble on the right is the yolk sac. It has little buds for arms and legs and a butt! Ha ha:baby: Getting closer to becoming a little more real. The heartbeat is 168 bpm so that's normal. All went well and I go back on the 26th for some genetic testing or really just an ultrasound to check for spinal bifida and downe's. 

Garfie welcome back! Glad we have a little more time with you!

Jrepp- thanks! Hope the ice compression works for you soon!
 



Attached Files:







8wk.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## penguin1

Congrats Munchkin! So happy for you!

Literati- can't believe how close you are!!! Are you excited?! Anything going on that makes you feel like it's close to time?


----------



## Jrepp

How cute!! Can't wait to have one of those pictures for myself. I am so glad everything is going well!

I went to the allergist today. They are going to do blood testing for food allergies and a skin prick test for environmental factors. Oddly enough they are also going to check to see if I am allergic to my own blood. I go back August 20th but I am going to call and see if I can get in before ovulation.


----------



## penguin1

Good luck on the allergy testing. Never heard of being allergic to your own blood. Hope you get some answers!


----------



## slg76

Yay penguin!! Amazing how a little blob can already be cute! I'm really excited for you.


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - Aww, what a cute little ultrasound pic! Glad all is well! :)

Thanks...yes, I am excited. I don't feel like it's going to happen particularly soon but I've been losing my mucous plug for weeks and having more frequent braxton hicks...some of which are painful. However, nothing has really ramped up lately so I feel like I'm at a bit of a standstill.


----------



## Jrepp

Just a quick update from me: as of yesterday I was still spotting after AF for a total of 3 days heavy bleeding and 4 days of spotting. I'm not sure why the spotting is happening as I have never spotted pre/post period before. Hubby is set to go out of town for a work thing on the 13-14 of this month, which may or may not be during ovulation. 

Yesterday was my sil's baby shower bbq. Not only did I have hives through the whole thing but I couldn't stand to be there. Everywhere I went people were talking about what their pregnancy was like/baby talk and I just felt like it was a constant reminder of what I lost. I know its a baby shower and that sort of thing is expected, but I didn't expect the raw emotion of the day. 

I just spent 3 hours creating an intro for my youtube videos. What do you guys think?

[youtube]4gGu0f_czWU[/youtube]


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Jrepp. I'm not surprised at all you found it so difficult. I already have my dd and am pregnant again but I'm dreading the next get together of my friends from antenatal cos they all already have 2. Pathetic I know. Everyone would understand xx I can't see the intro hon?


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry I can see it now! That's fab, well done! When I was off B and B I still followed your blog :) hope the spotting stops soon :( xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - I love the intro video.


----------



## penguin1

Thanks for all the support ladies! Can't do it without all of you!

Jrepp- omg I love the video! Looks like the beginning of a real movie! Nice job! Hope things start being back to normal for you soon. What a mess! 

Got a call from my Dr today, guess I have a bladder infection. Haven't noticed anything new except more peeing. Lol

Sara, anything new with you?


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies! It was a lot of work but I think it will make my vlog more appealing. Next up is an end screen with clickable links and custom thumbnails. 

I tried the conceive plus lube and we loved it. The only thing is 2 days later I had what appeared to be ewcm, but turned out to be the lube exiting the premises. It gelled up weirdly which has me worried that I am going to think I'm having fertile mucus sooner or miss it because I think it's the lube. Im on CD 11 today so ovulation should be sometime mid next week. 

On another note: I have been working very hard on a gluten free cookbook that contains fertile friendly recipes. I finished it yesterday and uploaded it as an ebook on amazon.com. If you have amazon unlimited you can borrow it for free. Here are the links for the us and uk because I think that is where everyone is

US link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MG64EU8
UK link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00MG64EU8?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## garfie

Jr - gorgeous video :hugs: have you tried grapefruit juice to help with ewcm? Hun

Penguin- hope that gets sorted soon Hun - if only we had a magical mirror to see inside eh? :hugs:

Munchkin - how are you feeling Hun? 

Afm - my chart looks like it's behaving - I'm still not trusting it though :dohh: tomorrow I'm off to turkey for a few days and debating whether to take a test with me!!!

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jrepp

I've never heard of the grapefruit test before. What is it?

I would say leave the test for when you get home......of course the poas in me says why not take a few lol. What are you going to turkey for?


----------



## garfie

Jr - you drink the grapefruit juice from af to ovulation - supposed to make your cm more stretchier therefore better for his swimmers&#128540;

I am off to turkey for a holiday the same place me and hubby was boyfriend then went 7 years ago :kiss:

I have packed some sssshhh along with some girly things booooooo! 

:hugs:

X


----------



## apple_20

I would have packed some too imagine if af doesn't show and you didn't have a test!?


----------



## Munchkin30

Grapefruit the only thing I haven't tried but yes it's meant to be good for ewcm. Can't stand it myself! Garfie I'd definitely take tests with you. If I'm going to be away any time after 9dpo I take tests every time. I've worked out that if I don't test from 10dpo I convince myself I'm DEFINITELY pregnant and I'm gutted when I'm not. The build up of bfns for a few days prepares me. 

Penguin glad you're finding out what's going on. Although peeing a lot wouldn't give anything away for me!!

I'm doing ok, I'm pretty positive but I think I feel like I'm still ttc and the pregnancy is just the next stage in trying and it may or may not end up with a baby of you get my point? I've got a stinky cold (which I always have for most of first tri - stupid immune system) and had a horrendous nose bleed at work yesterday. I'm feeling starving hungry to the point I feel sick unless I eat then I can't eat much and if I do I get bloated. Nearly burst into tears again at work just because someone had agreed to an interview (I make radio programmes, that happens 20 times a day!!) so it all feels pretty first tri 'normal'. First scan next Thursday which is terrifying.


----------



## penguin1

Oh munchkin! Prayers for you! I was so very scared at first too! Every time I wiped I would wait to see blood on the toilet paper. I even had a nightmare I did. It's so scary but if it's meant to be then all will be fine. We just never know when it will finally happen. Good luck Thursday!


----------



## Jrepp

Awe munchkin! Hormones are a cruel joke to women everywhere. I am so sorry. I bet your scan is going to go swimmingly though and baby munchkin is doing fabulous.


----------



## Jrepp

You can pretty much count me out for this cycle! Got a positive opk yesterday (cd13) but last time we did anything was cd10. We did get one bd session in yesterday at 6pm, but I think it was too late. Pretty sure I'm just going to cry for the next 2 weeks and start all over again at the end of the month.


----------



## apple_20

Aww jrepp timing might not of been perfect but it's still within the 'fertile window'.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes Jrepp you're not out yet. It's hard keeping a perfect BDing record going month after month :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - all those first tri symptoms sound like a good sign.

AFM - some may have already seen on another thread, but Nevada Leanne was born on August 8 (her due date!) at 3:00 am. 8 lbs 11 oz and 21 1/4" long. I've never been happier and more in love!


----------



## Jrepp

Congratulations!!


----------



## apple_20

Congrats literati what a punctual baby!


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww congratulations literati!! What a healthy size too. Love all these rainbow babies finally meeting their mummy's!

Potty training starts today, while I still have some energy. Wish me luck!


----------



## apple_20

Anniebobs said:


> Aww congratulations literati!! What a healthy size too. Love all these rainbow babies finally meeting their mummy's!
> 
> Potty training starts today, while I still have some energy. Wish me luck!

Good luck! I need to start up again with DS we tried the three day one but he wasn't ready yet. Hoping he is soon don't want two in nappies. Lovely bump btw x


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, everyone! 

Annie - I love your profile pic! You look great! Good luck with potty training! 

Apple - wow, third trimester for you already! How are you feeling these days!?


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks Apple and literati, the pic was taken at 20 weeks so could do with taking another because the bumps looking quite a bit bigger now!

Potty training is exhausting! Could do with a large glass of wine right about now :haha: guess my timings a bit off!


----------



## penguin1

Aww congrats literati! Nice name too! I'm so very happy for you, finally!

Annibobs I love the pic, you look stunning! 

Forgive me if I already told you ladies but my DD has another sibling on the way...10 days before me! My ex's ex-gf (long story) is expecting on march 2nd. Lol she is currently on bedrest due to a tear on her placenta. Please keep her in your thoughts...we have become pretty close friends regardless lol. 

Afm- things are still going well here. Not much has changed, still a lil nausea between meals and icky feeling with teeth brushing...munchkin- I know what you mean about feeling bloated when you eat too much. Just waiting for my next appt on Tuesday.


----------



## apple_20

Literati_Love said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Annie - I love your profile pic! You look great! Good luck with potty training!
> 
> Apple - wow, third trimester for you already! How are you feeling these days!?

I know I can't believe I've made it to third tri. I'm doing okay apart from my SPD is back and worse then with DS.


----------



## Jrepp

Penguin - she is in my prayers

AFM: ovulated way early this cycle and not sure if we got in enough bd to count. Ovulated day 8, 10 and then 13 and 14. My positive opk was cd 13 and temp jumped cd 14. I've been kind of crampy and having loads of creamy cm, but that's about it. Hubby is leaving in a few hours for California on an over night work trip. I don't want him to go.


----------



## penguin1

Fx for you jrepp! Tell him to leave a shirt with his scent for you to cuddle with! Lol I'm the opposite, love it when he leaves for a few days....


----------



## penguin1

So, had a scare last night. Went to use the bathroom at 2am, got a drink of water and felt a gush. Ran to the bathroom to find bright red blood. It went away after 5 or so wipes then had some bowel upset (tmi I know). Called the nurse hotline who recommended bedrest and call the Dr. So I did call him at 2am. He said it's not uncommon and to come in this week for a scan. It's changed to brown now. Still scary!


----------



## Anniebobs

So sorry you had a scare, seems these rainbow babies like to keep us on our toes :hugs: you've had a good scan already so hopefully it's nothing. How quickly do you think you'll be able to get in for a scan?


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - that is scary! I hope all is well and your scan can reassure you. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Thinking of you penguin! I hope it isn't anything serious.


----------



## penguin1

Thanks ladies. I'm sure I'll be able to get in Monday, Tuesday at the latest. So I did end up leaving my bed and went to a birthday party. Didn't do much but eat and sit. Lol Sunday will be a lazy day tho. I'll keep you up to date.


----------



## Munchkin30

That's scary penguin. Get your feet up and keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

Good luck with the scan penguin. Bleeding is ways scary however normal it might be!


----------



## penguin1

All went well at the Dr. Baby was moving around waving and kicking. I cried like a baby! Hb 168, baby measures about 4cm. Dr says it's my miracle baby. 1 in 250 chance of a miscarriage. I'll be going back next Wed for my next appt.


----------



## Literati_Love

That is so great, penguin! So happy for you!


----------



## apple_20

So glad baby was all good penguin. Scans are scary abd you assume the worst but here's to lots more happy scans :)


----------



## Munchkin30

That is awesome penguin. You defibitely deserve a good weep. So happy for you xx


----------



## punkymom

hey ladies! I just lost my little one about 10 days ago.
My bleeding had just gotten really bad. :(

I am hoping this time goes by quickly so that we can try again.

This was my first baby.


----------



## apple_20

I'm sorry to hear that pinky mum. If you read back this thread has been going for a while. Lots of us are now pregnant with our rainbows or have given birth. There are still some ttc. 

My story:
I had a Mmc in aug found out when I was supposed to be 8 weeks but baby hadn't grown had two d&cs. I got a new job and choose to hold out ttc until nov I got pregnant in dec but had a chemical two cycles after that I got pg with my rainbow baby. 

It took me a while to ov but that's because the first d&cs didn't work so still had hcg in my system. Are you still testing positive?


----------



## Anniebobs

So happy for you penguin, I know how much of a relief it is to see that little one wriggling away!

Punky mum I'm sorry for your loss, I hope your bleeding stops soon and that you're not waiting too long for your rainbow.


----------



## Jrepp

So happy for you penguin. What a relief!

Sorry for your loss punkymom. I am one of the few still trying.


----------



## Literati_Love

Punkymom- very sorry for your loss. I remember just wantin time to go quickly so I could try again too...I wanted my rainbow so desperately. I waited for my first AF to try again and then conceived 4 cycles later. My rainbow baby is now 11 days old and I can say, although with sadness, that I know my loss was for a reason so I could have my beautiful baby girl today. Hang in there!


----------



## penguin1

I'm so sorry for your loss punkymom! I've had 3 losses, the last one I had 2 scans with a hb but had spotting at 4 weeks and baby dissolved into my system around 8 weeks. 2 d&cs as well. It took a lil over a year but we're pregnant with our rainbow now! Don't give up hope, it's taken us 6 yrs


----------



## Jrepp

Well cycle day 1 started today. Onto cycle 15/month 16 ttc


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry Jrepp that's rubbish :( day 1 is always the worst, after this the cycle will pick up again. What are your plans for this cycle? X


----------



## Munchkin30

Punkymum how are you today? X


----------



## apple_20

Sorry to hear you are on cd 1 jrepp. Do you have plans this month to keep busy. It's hard not to spend the time focused in ttc x


----------



## Jrepp

Work started up on Wednesday and school starts Monday, so I will be at least semi busy. 

[youtube]4ifgwYkepsU[/youtube]


----------



## Munchkin30

Good. Always helps the time go faster :hugs: are you going gluten free then?


----------



## Jrepp

I've been gluten free since 2007. I have celiac. I wasn't the best with it because gluten containing foods taste so much better, but haven't had any gluten since June.


----------



## penguin1

Ish celiac is horrible. Good luck this month jrepp. Busy is good, gets your mind off ttc as your whole world


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi ladies. I haven't written on this board in about 9 months but I have been checking up on your progress. Looks like lots of ups and downs. I still hope for the best for all if you!

Afm- Rivkah Phyllis was born on may30th. I ended up in a c-section but everyone was healthy and happy in the end. She was 5lbs 8oz but with her great appetite she is now pushing 11lbs.

Congrats to new moms and those who are now pregnant. To those who are not hang in there. It will happen for you one way or another.


----------



## Literati_Love

IAW- congrats!!! Glad to hear rivkah is doing well!


----------



## Jrepp

Finally heard back from the allergist and the RE regarding the testing they did in the 11th. The allergist said that the test where they injected my own blood into my arm came back positive, so basically I am allergic to myself. They called in at idiopathic autoimmune disorder. At this point I am on Zyrtec and ranitidine twice daily and if the daily hives don't go away they will do antihistamine injections. The good news is that my body can reverse the hives, but once we get them under control they can still come back.

The re had a look at the blood tests and said that while some of the numbers were off (obviously, my body is treating itself as an infection) everything is a-ok for ttc. This should not affect our chances of conception at all.


----------



## penguin1

IAW congrats! So very happy for you! How's the life of a mommy?

Jrepp- glad to hear you got some answers. Can't believe you can be allergic to yourself! Crazy. Good luck ttc!


----------



## Anniebobs

IAW congratulations! My DD was a 5lber too, so dinky!

Penguin I can't believe you're 12 weeks already, it's going quick isn't it.

Jrepp it's always good to have all the info but I'm glad to hear it doesn't affect your ttc journey.


----------



## penguin1

Yes annie it certainly has! Found out Wed I'm probably having a boy! I'll try to post a pic when I get home. I'm visiting my sister in Chicago right now.


----------



## penguin1

Baby was measuring 12 weeks 2 days on Wed too


----------



## apple_20

See great news on the scan penguin 12 weeks is such a milestone :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww penguin congratulations! I'm guessing you won't be buying a whole load of blue baby grows just yet but it must be nice to have an idea that your having a boy!

I had a scan today and baby is measuring a week ahead which is probably the GD. I got the all clear for my holiday though so I'm off to Cyprus on Sunday for a friends wedding. I can't wait!!


----------



## penguin1

Have lots of fun annie! Poo on the G.D tho. Glad baby is healthy!

Thank you Apple!


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats Annie and Penguin!


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - how exciting you're having a boy! Congrats! Have you thought of a name yet? 

Annie - that sucks about having GD! I hope you can keep it under control.


----------



## penguin1

Yes, we've had names picked out for a long time! Kai Grant for a boy and Audrey Rene for a girl. Next visit won't be till the end of the month and will just be a tummy check. I'm just waiting on my blood work now


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh I love those names! Awesome.


----------



## garfie

Just a quick pop in ladies - glad to see you are all doing well:happydance:

Is there anyone left TTC - JR, Me, ?????

:hugs:

x


----------



## Mrs W 11

I am garfie! I only pop in from time to time though and don't post much anymore, somes I just need to distance myself from ttc but still like to stalk everyone and see how they are doing! X


----------



## Jrepp

I think it's just the three of us.


----------



## penguin1

I think Sara is still ttc too. I know it's very frustrating. I felt so out of the loop since I was one of the last to get pg. I hope the wait is short for you all.


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - good to hear from you again. How are you doing? 

Penguin- congrats on being in the second trimester now!


----------



## penguin1

Omg literati! I'm so excited! Feeling a lil more relief as time passes. Although I know I'm not totally in the clear. My blood work came back normal so no chromosome abnormalities. I joked with my hubby this morning that maybe my losses were girls and his sperm wanted a boy. I guess anything to make me feel less sad about the losses...


----------



## slg76

I'm still here too! I'm actually Oing today or tomorrow. DH and I got it done today before he left for work. Very un romantic as usual. We are trying until the end of the year and then the plan is for me to put an IUD back in so I can go back on my cancer preventative meds. 

Feeling pretty torn lately about wanting another baby. Some days I really really do and some days not so much. I guess that's a good thing since it's not really up to me at this point. 

I'm still reading along and love hearing about the pregnancies and babies!


----------



## penguin1

Good luck Sara! Fx for you! I hope this is the one!


----------



## penguin1

Nothing new going on ladies?


----------



## Munchkin30

This??



Although we've got a cardiac scan tomorrow so I'm not allowing myself to be at all excited yet!


----------



## apple_20

Ahh munchkin that's amazing! I'll be exited for you then. Good luck with the next scan x 

Afm I'm whale sized and waddling x


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, amazing, munchkin! I hope all goes well at the cardiac scan. I'm sure you're very nervous. :hugs: 

Apple - yay, you're on the final stretch! Hope you can handle waddling a few more weeks yet. ;)


----------



## slg76

I can't wait to hear that your little one has a perfect little heart!


----------



## penguin1

Beautiful munchkin! Such a clear scan! Congrats! It is so hard to get excited, it's too bad we have to feel that way. Fx for a wonderful heartbeat!

Apple love the waddles! So glad things are going well for you. 

Afm- feeling pretty good. The little things seem to make me short of breath tho. Not much energy. Trying to clean my house for a Tupperware party this weekend. Hubby made me cry last night. Apparently I'm getting to fat and not taking care of myself like he thinks I should. I've gained about 6 pounds since my pregnancy and he has no idea about the depression I have felt fire the past few years trying to make a baby for him. Tomorrow is my 34th birthday. We are good now and apparently I can eat what I want and be stress free while pregnant and we will make a "plan"after the baby is born. Ugg. Lol and I got the ok to purchase a crib for baby! Think it's too early?


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow penguin! I can't believe your husband said that about your weight! 6 lbs is nothing and you are PREGNANT and supposed to gain weight! The fact that he'll "make a plan" for after made me want to slap him haha. Sorry...I just get outraged about weight issues. I personally waited til my 20 week scan to make any large purchases, but there really is no real reason to and if you find the crib you want you should go for it. There is no such thing as 'jinxing it.' Happy (almost) birthday! Hope you enjoy your day tomorrow. I hope your depression eases and you can start to just have fun and totally enjoy this pregnancy!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ladies. It sounds really sad but the scan just felt like an anti climax and I felt like the consultant was really negative (IF we get this far this will happen etc) although oh thought she was really positive!! I just want someone to say "all looks great, you'll be fine now, just relax" but they won't because I think I'll have another few cardiac scans before we're anywhere near in the clear. Although they told us ages ago that normal rusk of cardiac problems is 1% but ours is now 3% so still pretty low?!?

Penguin your hubbie needs a massive slap! My oh wouldn't dare talk to me like that. My body, my decisions. Although I'm slightly wondering if he was trying to do the best for you? Like he's worried you'll not be happy if you're overeating? (Although in my opinion you have to eat what and when you fancy during pregnancy because your body tells you what baby and you need) I'd be telling him it was my business what I eat now or after the pregnancy so back off! Do you think you should tell him about the depression?

On the subject of baby purchases I've pretty much got everything big now but I was still buying stuff early this pregnancy (cloth nappies, wallpaper for the nursery) I figure if something did go wrong would you blame it on buying that crib??

I ordered a beautiful co sleeper crib and all the bedding etc before my 20 week scan last time and it arrived just after (days) we lost Rowan. It was hard but it was put in the garage and now I'm looking forward to getting it out again!


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin - Great scan and i agree - 3% is so very low...the chances of a second consecutive loss must be much lower though surely....It mustn't be nice to live with that anxiety in any case...Wishing you the very best x

Penguin - Oh man - I had put on a stone by 12 weeks....chips were about the only thing i was into. Also, ahem your hubby! Maybe send him some articles about cravings, normal pregnancy weight gain etc etc so he can see you're averagely gaining appropriate amounts of weight. x


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - sorry you have to keep going through a few more scans before you're in the clear! 3% is definitely still VERY low though! I really hope all is well. You must be so anxious to find out.


----------



## Jrepp

Penguin, I'm sorry your dh upset you with his rude remark! I'm glad things are better now and I hope you have a good birthday.

Munchkin, I'm sorry you are having such anxiety. I'm am praying for you always.

AFM: another cycle another bfn. My period will probably be here Saturday. I found a place in town that has free semen analysis once a month so hubby has to go to that in October and I have a doctors appointment in 1.5 hours for shots and to discuss future options. I'm thinking that the histamine reaction might ge messing us up.


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp - sorry about another bfn. :( hope you're not feeling too discouraged!


----------



## penguin1

Munchkin-prayers for more good scans and no risks of cardiac issues! What was the hb?

Thank you ladies for your support. We have since made up but he is not getting any loving from me! Lol and yes I guess his intention was for me to be happy with myself and feel healthy. Since he looked in the mirror and didn't like what he saw of himself since gaining weight he assumed the same about me. I have gain about 15lbs since the surgeries and the d &cs. I'm sure a healthier lifestyle is going to be better. He now knows about the depression and feels awful about how what he said affected me. 

Afm- going in next Wed for a tummy check. My sister's bought me a fetal doppler, please pray I don't get carried away with it!


----------



## penguin1

Jrepp- your time is coming soon dear! Hope the semen analysis gives you more answers. Ugg, so many things to fix! Hope it all gets cleared up for you sooner than later! Fx for you!


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp I hope you get answers soon. Or that bfp!

Munchkin that's a beautiful baby right there. I completely understand you needing to be told it will be ok this time. Hopefully that will come sooner rather than later, but I'm sure every scan still feels like an ordeal. 

Penguin how rude of him! If you want to make a plan then make one, but being pressured into it isn't exactly inspiring!

I'm just back from an amazing holiday in Cyprus, it was DDs first abroad holiday and she loved it. I'm still managing to run, though lots slower and not as far as before I fell pregnant. GD is under control (mostly... My sugar levels did spike after a 7 course Cypriot meal :blush:) and I have another growth scan in a few weeks.

Haven't bought a thing for this baby yet but if it comes as early as DD I only have 7 weeks to go so I best get a move on! This pregnancy has gone so quick!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Annie. It won't take you long to get everything together. I could be ready tomorrow if I needed to but I'm sure I'll find a million other thjngs I 'need' before March!

Jrepp that's rubbish I'm so sorry. We all know the pain of cd1 again and again but you've really been through the mill my love :hugs: what's your next plan?

Penguin I'm glad you and oh made up. There's usual something behind it and men are about as sensitive as baby bulls sometimes :)

I had my cardiac scan and other than baby doing back flips whilst they were trying to look at delicate inflows and outflows of the heart everything looks fab. They saw the four chambers, which was the problem last time, and I'm now at low risk of cardiac problems!! The normal risk of heart problems is 1%. Because of our history for us it was 3-4% but apparently 90% of heart problems show up at this stage so we're now down to 0.3-0.4% which is still a risk but much much lower. We'll have cardiac scans at 20 and 28 weeks and normal growth scans at 28; 32 and 37 because my dd was a titch!! Feeling lots better now.


----------



## slg76

Great news munchkin :dance: I'm so pleased for you


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - how wonderful! You must be so incredibly relieved! Sounds like your risk is ridiculously low at this point! 

Annie - so glad you had a great holiday and are keeping that GD under control! Can't believe how close you at now! I loved finally getting to the 30 week mark!!


----------



## Anniebobs

That's such fantastic news munchkin! Hopefully you can start to get excited now.

Literati I know it feels so close now. Need to start ticking things off my list I think! It's DH and DDs birthday next month as well and we've done nothing so far!


----------



## Jrepp

Penguin - I'm glad you talked to your dh about the way he made you feel. Bet he won't do that again!

Munchkin - I'm so happy your baby is doing so well! I bet getting the news was so stress relieving for you! As far as what we plan to do next, all we can do at this point is just keep trying. I have a phone consult with an re for a second opinion on Monday and I got the order from my doctor for my hubby to go in for a semen analysis. I called the place and they said they don't know the date but it will most likely be a Thursday. I'm about to do an experiment involving sperm, regular lube, preseed and concieve plus to make sure that the conceive plus and preseed aren't killing his soldiers. We are still working on eating healthier and exercising. I also spoke with a clinical psychologist at my dr appointment Thursday and she recommended acupuncture. I found a place that charges $20-$40 based on what you can afford. I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies

Just popping in to say hi

JR - I'm on cycle gulp! 51 - OMG the years are just flying by:wacko:

Munchkin - So pleased your scan went well and baby is doing good:hugs:

Penguin - Men can be insensitive gits at times - so glad you have made up!:happydance:

Can't believe how lovely your tickers all look ladies - they are all progressing nicely:happydance:

AFM - Hubby still not made an appointment at the Dr's to discuss the snip - so as far as I'm concerned it's still game on!!!:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - good to know your hubby is still on board...even if he doesn't know it! ;) I really hope you get your rainbow NOW! :hugs:


----------



## penguin1

Garfie- hoping this is a sign and the window to get your rainbow!


----------



## Jrepp

[youtube]enW5A58R_pc[/youtube]


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahhh jrepp, thank you for posting that!! Sorry to hear your af came but it was lovely to see you in the video, you are very pretty  

Interesting about your cold sores. I get mouth ulcers just before my af every month and often get ill so I have a theory that my egg is being fertilised, is giving off hormones to lower immune system but then not implanting. I could be very wrong but that's what I think for me! 

X


----------



## Jrepp

Its certainly possible, but I don't know either. I used to get them every single month when I was a teenager (how embarrassing) but they went away during my period until after the septum was removed. I am wondering if my hormones are back where they should be and that's what's going on. Of course Ronny and I are convinced that I was pregnant for a very short time this month but lost it before a test would be positive. I know it sounds weird and I have a lot of symptoms every month, but there is just something telling us we had a baby and it didnt make it. 

The orajel one dose cold sore treatment works well, but it leaves an unsightly scab where the sore was. I don't know that it is any better than the cold sore itself.

We are on cycle day 5 and hoping that af is gone tomorrow. Based on the previous few cycles, we are about 9 days away from O, so we need to get busy on the baby making!


----------



## Munchkin30

Good news Jrepp if this means your hormones are getting back to normal! All you can do is keep trying.
Garfie - yay! I think that means it's def still on. Sometimes mens procrastination and disorganised ways work in our favour :) how are your cycles at the moment?
Mrs W I think our bodies 'know' sometimes. There's a difference between the optimistic cycles and the ones where we 'know' something's different.

I'm keeping everything crossed for all of you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you munchkin and huge congratulations to you. I haven't been on bnb very much, been having a break, but I am thrilled to see you are pregnant again. You really deserve your rainbow and I wish you a quiet and healthy 9 months (or 6 months to go now!)


----------



## penguin1

Sorry I haven't been on here much. Been busy and hubby took my laptop with him out of town last week. I had a Dr appt for my 16 week check up on the 24th. Couldn't find a hb due to my tipped uterus, the placenta is in the way. I got another scan showing it is a boy! Super excited! Hubby went shopping on his way home for baby boy clothes! Lol. Other than that, just getting bigger. Not much else had changed. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks mrs w :)
Penguin that's fab news! Although you must have had your heart in your mouth there for a bit :) and a blue bump! Hurrah. 
I'm planning on staying yellow again but we've got at least 5 more scans so I hope we don't see anything! I'm doing ok, feeling much less pregnant now, just fat and constipated! It's good because I'm less tired and nauseous but the symptoms were reassuring as I won't get another scan now til 20 weeks x


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - nice to have reassurance it's a boy!that must have been scary not finding the hb though. 

Munchkin - hope you can settle your nerves waiting for the 20 week scan. I found it quite difficult when my symptoms dissipated but I couldn't feel kicks for reassurance yet. It's a stressful time for sure. I'm glad you're getting lots of scans this time. What is your due date again?


----------



## penguin1

It's amazing to know what we are having. Hubby is having such a fun time shopping for boy clothes. He went to babys r us in between work appts and spent $100 on clothes. I've never seen him so excited! 

It wasn't to surprising not to hear the hb, I wasn't able to get a clear reading from my home doppler either. Glad to know what the cause is tho. Dr said it will be easier as the baby grows and the hv is higher on my belly


----------



## apple_20

Hi everyone hope all is well.

Great news on the scan munchkin you must feel reassured even though I know you won't feel calm until that baby is in your arms. Good luck at staying yellow!

Congrats on the blue bump penguin sounds like everything is going great!

Anniebobs eek not long now! Third tri goes quite fast.

Mrsw garafi and jrepp sorry you are still waiting in your rainbow I have my fingers crossed for you girls! I wish I could be of more support, I never know if me posting on here makes you feel positive or negative (I know it was hard seeing others getting babies for me but also positive that it does happen)


----------



## garfie

Hi Apple and everyone else

I still stalk you ladies and just when I think I have some good news of my own - it gets snatched away.:cry:

I got my BFP last Wednesday only to start bleeding and tests to start fading today:cry:

One good thing to come out of this heartache me and hubby had a really good talk - not just grunted/screamed at each other but really talked and we have decided to keep on trying until Christmas 2015 :happydance: (well I will be nearly 45 :haha:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## apple_20

Oh Garfie I'm so sorry to hear that were you late for af or testing early? Do you think it was a chemical they are so upsetting you barely get tome to get your hopes up before it's gone.

Glad to hear you've got another year of trying and hopefully some more support now!


----------



## garfie

Apple - My cycles are so short I sometimes get to test twice - I was late (of course I begin testing early you know me a POAS addict:haha:) but by the time the big guns come out - not ics I had a fantastic lines no squinting necessary:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh Garfie i'm so sorry to hear that, i've been lucky to never have a chemical or very early loss but after months of trying and then a bfp i know how devastating it would be. BUT it proves you're still getting pregnant and you've now got another 14 months to bag a good one! Yay!
Apple not long for you, bet you're dead excited. Are you feeling ok?
My 20 week scan is 12th november, to me that's the biggy after last time and i'm already terrified!


----------



## apple_20

I'm doing well thank you just torn between desperate to get her out and wanting to enjoy this pregnancy


----------



## Munchkin30

When I was over a week overdue with my daughter I had a total breakdown because I was so desperate to get her out but then felt so guilty for wanting the pregnancy to end cos I'd enjoyed it so much! I was sobbing!! She was 2 weeks overdue in the end ;)


----------



## Anniebobs

Garfie I'm so sorry about your loss. At least some good came out of it though and hopefully you'll get your rainbow before too long :hugs:

Munchkin all your scans have been great so far and you've been told your risk is much less this time so I really think this is your rainbow and your 20 week scan will be an enjoyable one. I'm still nervous before every scan though, I don't think that fear ever goes away completely.

Apple it could be any day now, you must be so excited! Really hope you get your vbac.

I had a growth scan today and baby is estimated at just over 5lb. DD was 5lb4 at birth so I'm getting worried now :haha: I can't believe I'm going to have a normal sized baby this time!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - I am so sorry you have had another loss! :hugs: so nice that you have a lot longer to try now though. Hang in there! How are you feeling? 

Apple - can't believe how close you are! Good luck! 

Munchkin - you must be so nervous for your ultrasound and it still seems so far away but you have a very high chance of everything being perfect. I am so sorry you have to deal with so much anxiety surrounding your ultrasound. Must be so difficult. :( 

Annie - haha don't be too worried! It's good to have a normal sized baby too. :)


----------



## RachelLynda

Hey ladies! Remember me?
Last September if anyone remembers I went through the pain of a mmc at 12 weeks. Since then my hormones had been completely broken. I had no cm for at least 7-8 months and had terrible periods pains but light periods.
In August 2014 me and H decided I would go on the pill to see if it would sort them out but as I'd just started a new job I completely forgot to pick them up and told H that once I'd started my period in September I would start the pill and be on it for around 6 months and we'd try again. My cycles had been so rubbish I said I'd wait 42 days (my longest ever cycle) and then test and if a BFN would go to the doctors. That month I had no signs of ovulation so couldn't track anything. On the 12th I had some brown spotting so assumed AF was on her way but nothing else. I talked to my friend and she said to test but I thought I can't go through another BFN again. I waited 4 days and took a test.. a faint pink line.. I didn't believe it and my whole plan to surprise H once it got darker went out the window I went into our bedroom crying saying "I THINK I SEE A LINE" two days later I took another one and it was a blaring positive! I've never had such a mix of emotions. But then my world came crashing down. At what I thought was 6 weeks pregnant I started to bleed I came home from work crying my eyes out and went to the doctor that day and he felt my stomach and did a test and said everything looked fine and he'd get me an early scan. At around 7 weeks (3rd October) we went to EPAC and I laid down and she did an abdominal scan and she said she could see a sac but no baby but she would try a vaginal scan to see what it shows up - it was the longest pee I'd ever taken. I laid down and she moved the screen over and said the most beautiful words.. "And there the baby and that there is the heartbeat" 
I measured a week less but she said that due to my cycles she doesn't see that as a problem and the heart beat was there and when I got my positive test. 
I'm feeling very optimistic about this pregnancy because I feel so crap :haha: I'm currently between 7 and 8 weeks (she never gave me a date.. -.-) 
So that my AFM.. :) How is everyone else doing? I haven't had time to catch up :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - of COURSE I remember you and congratulations! That is so incredibly exciting! Sorry about your scare! I am glad all seems to be going well now though. :hugs: you must be due around end of May/beginning of June?

Ps - I love the quotation in your signature. :)


----------



## RachelLynda

Literati_Love said:


> Rachel - of COURSE I remember you and congratulations! That is so incredibly exciting! Sorry about your scare! I am glad all seems to be going well now though. :hugs: you must be due around end of May/beginning of June?
> 
> Ps - I love the quotation in your signature. :)

Thank you! :D Still hasn't really hit me yet even though I feel sick near enough constantly.. and apparently I'm moody but I don't think I am, he need to not piss me off  :haha: Going by my LMP it's mid May but by my scan dates, as rubbish as she was and didn't give me a date, would be end May/Early June :) 
Aww thank you :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay Rachel so pleased for you! Of course we remember you :) sounds like the drs aren't worried and everything is going well! It must be crazy not knowing the exact moment you ov'd and bd'd etc, it seems forever ago when I last couldn't monitor my cycles, it would drive me mad ttc. Has the bleeding stopped now? Soooo many women have bleeding in early pregnancy it's almost more common than not! I've never had it but I don't think it's anything to worry about on it's own. When's your next scan? 
AFM I'm 16 weeks and at the 'don't feel like I'm pregnant at all' stage which is filling me with paranoia! After last time we haven't really told anyone either so I'm trying to hide my ever expanding waist line and getting annoyed with a the 12 week announcements on Facebook 'I'm more pregnant than you!!! Arrgghhh!!' We' announce at 20 weeks on the 12th nov if the cardiac scan goes well xx


----------



## apple_20

Rachel congratulations what fantastic news. They scan must have been scary bit what a great result.

Munchkin that bit where you don't feel pregnant and are t feeling movement is so stressful. It won't be long until the kicks and the bump :)


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies 

Just checking in!

Apple - Can't believe you're 37 weeks already! Time is really flying! How are you feeling?

Garfie - Sorry to hear about your bad news love, glad to hear you'll keep trying though..45 ain't so bad, my HV said she had a surprise baby at 47! x

Annie - And you too flying along at 34 weeks! 

Rachel - Hearty congratulations on your great news!

Munchkin - I hated that stage too, it'll be great when you can finally breathe a sigh of relief after the scan. X


----------



## Ash_mick

I'm so sorry to hear your loss but I am on a similar journey I miscarried 8 weeks ago and I was 14 weeks when I miscarried now I'm on the waiting for me to ovulate and it seems like a very long wait


----------



## apple_20

Thanks linnypops I'm doing good just getting uncomfortable!

How are you and baby doing?


----------



## Linnypops

Apple - ugh, it's so uncomfy isn't it? Especially adding night waking to wee on top of it all! We're doing good, Elka's a lot happier these days (she was colicky/cried a lot in the first 2 months...crikey that was rough!)


----------



## RachelLynda

Munchkin - Yeah it's a complete pain especially since the women at EPAC said "between 5-6 weeks" Well what is it 5 or 6?! :haha: So I can't even really track this pregnancy as I don't know how far along I am :( Yeah it was only 3 times that I wiped on that one day luckily! And my 12 weeks :( but it'll be more like 13 weeks as I ov a week later -.- Can you feel any movement yet? And the scan will be fine :D
Apple,Linnypops - Thank you! :)
Where is everyone now? The break was lovely but feel so out of the loop as I don't know who's given birth or who's still waiting and who's still TTC :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

My husband and I have decided to go to an actual fertility clinic for assistance. We do not feel the care we have received from our current RE was in our best interest and there was no investment from her into whether or not we succeed. I may keep the appointment I have with her on the 10th if this place doesn't work out.


----------



## Munchkin30

Jrepp I think that sounds really positive, and feeling you're doing somthing positive can really make the difference. It sounds like you could do with some more expert help, and drs really don't always know what they're talking about when it comes to these sorts of things. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

We have now decided to also try to get in with our current re at her host clinic since she travels to the hospital Monday mornings from 8-12 and then goes back to her other clinic. Not only should it be easier to get an appointment there that works with our schedule, but since it's connected to a different hospital, they can consult with anyone they need to ie allergist, hematologist, whatever else....... The other clinic that we booked an appointment with on Wednesday apparently refers out a lot of their diagnostics and procedures so we would have to go a billion other places.

Of course there is still a slim possibility that this month has been successful and I won't need to go at all.


----------



## tcinks

Hi ladies. I'm new to this site and to pregnancy loss. :cry:
I was 14 weeks when we lost our little boy. I know it's just been a few days, but I want to find support right as I'm going through this hard time, and looking forward to future pregnancy. I know you can ovulate as soon as two weeks but it's also likely it can take a lot longer. Just looking for some stories of actual women and how long the process was for them.

I hope everyone is having a great day. :) Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi tcinks I'm so sorry about your loss, and at 14 weeks too :( this forum is fab for support and although this threads a bit quiet now (most of the members are too busy with their rainbow babies - must have worked!!)
I had a loss at 12 weeks, which was when I started this thread. I oved 27 days after the loss that time but it took me 4 cycles in total to concieve. I then lost that baby at 21 weeks and it took me about 12 weeks to ov but it was like a full term labour hormonally so it was understandable. The next cycle I concieved and I'm now 16 weeks. One of the girls on here had an early loss and oved pretty quickly and got pregnant first try. She then lost that baby early on again and got pregnant the first try again and now has a beautiful baby at home :) 
Hope you get some more positive stories too xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Ah, that reminds me! I wonder how Celine is doing these days??

Tcinks - so sorry about your loss! I hope you can find support and encouragement here. We can all definitely relate in one way or another.


----------



## Munchkin30

Celines great :) she's on Facebook and busy busy with her 3. The little one is gorgeous :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks for the update! I'm so glad to hear it! 3 really would be super busy...but I still want that many! Say hi to her for me if you do message her at some point!


----------



## penguin1

Hello ladies! So happy to read on what's been going on!
Annie you look wonderful! don't worry about having a normal sized baby. I hear it's not that bad (i had a c section) lol Apple your almost there!
Garfie- I hope your cycles can get regulated soon. Getting closer to that rainbow!
Rachel- congrats on your new bean! Hoping for a sticky one!
Munchkin- i pray you can soon tell the world your good news. I can't keep my big mouth shut to wait so long. Hope you can relax in your pregnancy soon. 
Jrepp- it's good your looking into some other options. I went through 4 drs before finding one I felt was doing everything he could to help me!

Afm- got my 20wk check up today! Hubby was smiling ear to ear to see his baby boy in the screen. It was such an amazing moment for us. Baby is growing fine, c section scheduled for March 3rd. 

For the newbies- these ladies have been amazing! I joined after my loss at 8 weeks last year. It took me 15 months to get pregnant again. This is after 3 losses in 6 yrs! Don't give up hope!


----------



## Literati_Love

So happy for you, penguin! So exciting that you know which day you will meet your LO!


----------



## Jrepp

Testing for me is out this month. The RE wanted me to do an hsg, but forgot I am allergic to the contrast. She now wants to see me in her other clinic which I have an appointment for Nov. 10th. My hubby had a semen analysis done and the clinic that did it was super thrilled with his numbers.

Volume: 4.5 ml
Concentration: 70 million per mL
Motility: 61.5%
Morphology: 3%

I was worried about the low morphology but I was reassured by the fertility clinic and my RE that his numbers are amazing and that male factor infertility is not an issue for us.


----------



## apple_20

Awesome results from your OH jrepp. At least you can rule that out now :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Was this the first time you've had a speem test done Jrepp?


----------



## Jrepp

It was. I found a clinic that does them for free once a month and he finally agreed to go.


----------



## penguin1

Yay! Great new on the testing jrepp!


----------



## Munchkin30

Great news. How does it make you feel? X


----------



## seaoftwilight

Count me in! It's 2 weeks post D&C and I'm waiting for AF to come. After that I'm going to temp and use opks. I really want to catch the first egg! I'm hoping to get a BFP by Christmas. That would be the best Christmas present!


----------



## penguin1

sounds like a good plan! I was never good at temping but it works!


----------



## Jrepp

Munchkin30 said:


> Great news. How does it make you feel? X

Honestly, I have mixed feelings on the results. I am so incredibly happy and grateful that my husband does not have any issues. I know how it feels to have something not quite right when conception is supposed to be such an easy thing, and I wouldn't want him to feel the way that I do. On the other hand, it is so incredibly difficult knowing that I am the sole reason in why we are having such a difficult time achieving and maintaining a pregnancy. Everyone keeps saying that it isn't my "fault," but I can't help but feel that way when he is giving AMAZING numbers and it isn't happening.



seaoftwilight said:


> Count me in! It's 2 weeks post D&C and I'm waiting for AF to come. After that I'm going to temp and use opks. I really want to catch the first egg! I'm hoping to get a BFP by Christmas. That would be the best Christmas present!

Good luck! You sound like you have a great plan in place.

AFM: We are on cycle day 6 of cycle 17. I was not able to get the testing done this month that I wanted to, but my husband and I have decided to give it our all once more before we see the RE again on the 10th. I'm still bleeding, and expect ovulation in about a week. We did set up a gofundme account to allow people to help out financially with the costs of the more invasive tests needed and possible meds/medical intervention needed to get pregnant. At the moment our health insurance does not cover infertility diagnostics or treatment, so all testing, medicines and probable next steps are 100% out of pocket. The next round of testing is expected to be almost $3000 :( I know that you ladies all have your hands full with your own little ones/soon to be little ones, but if you are interested in helping out the link is: https://www.gofundme.com/ronnyandjess If you aren't able to help out, I was wondering if you would mind sharing the link on your social media sites?


----------



## penguin1

I'm so sorry for how you feel jrepp. I felt the same way. Always apologizing to my DH for my insufficiency in creating a child for him. Just know that it does happen and try to be positive (easier said then done right!). Thinking of you and I will share your link!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes jrepp i think it would be so hard if i felt like i was the 'issue' even though it's obviously not anyone's fault. At least you know where to start now. So hard. But yes penguin proves there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Hope you get the information you need xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Just thought I'd update you all, I had my little boy on Tuesday after my waters went on Sunday. Long labour but a quick birth with no time for pain relief apart from a few puffs on gas and air before they took it off me so I could push. He had a few problems due to being prem, me having GD and my waters having been gone over 48 hours so was in and out of SCBU for iv antibiotics and to get his blood sugars stable. He was fine after 2 days though and we came home on Thursday :happydance:

He feeds like crazy but we've had a stretch of 4 hours sleep last night and 3 hours sleep tonight so I'm hoping this will be a pattern! DD never slept well until 3 months old. 

We're loving our little man and DD is loving being a big sister, she's been spoilt too by friends and family buying her a gift when they've visited. It's like it's her birthday all over again!


----------



## Literati_Love

Congratulations!!! So wonderful that your baby boy is finally here!


----------



## apple_20

Congrats Annie!

Sorry I forgot to update baby Evelyn was born 7.30 pm on 2nd nov (her due date)

I had a two day early labour and 2 1/2 hours from 'established' to birth. Gas and air was lovely and I had an epidural unfortunately it didn't have much time to work as it turns out I was in transistion when they put it in so I sat up and was ready to push! Ended up with ventouse as her heart rate was so fast. Everything went well though and home the next day.

How is everyone?


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple- congratulations to you as well! So nice to see some more rainbow babies trickling in! Evelyn is a lovely name! What a long early labour but short active/established one! :) hope you're doing well.


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats Annie and Apple!!

I spoke with the re yesterday and we formulated a plan. I will go in for another sis in about 2 weeks to check the shape of my uterine cavity and then the following cycle we will start on clomid + trigger + IUI i fall into the unexplained category now.


----------



## slg76

Congratulations annie and apple <3


----------



## Linnypops

Congratulations annie and apple! I can't believe how fast the time has gone! Pics??


----------



## apple_20

Linnypops said:


> Congratulations annie and apple! I can't believe how fast the time has gone! Pics??

I know it's gone so fast! 

Jrepp sounds like a plan keep us updated! It must be very difficult being classed as unexplained I hope it's just a matter if time for you x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - wow she is adorable!!


----------



## penguin1

Congrats ladies! Annie-what's your baby boys name? 
Apple- she is beautiful! 
I agree, so nice to see more rainbows!
I go in for my 24 week check up on Tuesday, scheduled my c section for March 3 rd. Baby boy is very active, sometimes to the point of pain! 
Jrepp- wish you lots of luck on your scan and meds!FX!


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - wow! A March 3rd birthday coming up! That is going to be a wonderful day! Glad your baby is so active! :)


----------



## Linnypops

apple - gorgeous!!! congratulations! x


----------



## garfie

Congrats Annie and Apple :happydance:

Penguin - why are you having a csect? - can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going:thumbup:

JR - At least now they seem to be wanting to help you - afm I'm still trying the old fashioned way - hoping for my miracle but each month that passes:shrug:

AFM - Not looking like this month I will ovulate - or maybe I have and FF hasn't detected it (have had a cold:wacko:).

Oh well what will be will be (maybe one day I might actually believe that!)

:hugs:

X


----------



## penguin1

garfie said:


> Congrats Annie and Apple :happydance:
> 
> Penguin - why are you having a csect? - can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going:thumbup:
> 
> JR - At least now they seem to be wanting to help you - afm I'm still trying the old fashioned way - hoping for my miracle but each month that passes:shrug:
> 
> AFM - Not looking like this month I will ovulate - or maybe I have and FF hasn't detected it (have had a cold:wacko:).
> 
> Oh well what will be will be (maybe one day I might actually believe that!)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I know! It seems slow to me at the moment. Lol my daughter was a c-section because my cervix doesn't thin enough for me to fully dilate. 

Just started cleaning out the baby's room of the office stuff we've had stored in it. Going to start painting it soon! Can't wait!

Garfie-i hope the O was just not detected for you! Fx for your rainbow soon!


----------



## Jrepp

Well ladies. Looks like the medicated cycles and sis are off unless seething changes
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## apple_20

Yay jrepp congratulations!!!!! 

So happy for you! Are you excited? Bet your OH is dancing :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats Jrepp! Finally! You must be so excited! 

Garfie - nice to hear from you again. Sorry your cycles are still confusing you as always!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Omg Jrepp that is absolutely amazing!! I've woken up in an awful mood but I've now got the biggest smile on my face! Wow :happydance:
How many dpo are you? They are very strong :bfp: :)


----------



## Munchkin30

It also made me lol that you didn't even wait for the clearblue digi to say the number of weeks before you took the pic!


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance::happydance:JR so so pleased for you hun - nothing quite like seeing it in words is there? - Did you have any clue? - come on it's your time to share - what did you do differently?

Major major major tons of sticky baby dust to you:happydance::happydance:

So is there just a few of us left trying?:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Garfie maybe this will start a good luck domino?? But yes Jrepp you need to spill what you did differently. Sadly I think she's probably sleeping because she's in the us. Wake up Jrepp!! 
I'm feeling super paranoid this morning because baby had started moving regularly and I've barely felt anything yesterday and today :( trying to freeze it out with ice water. Come on babba!!


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - This is awesome news! Congratulations!!!! We all deserve our rainbows but you have definitely put in the hard work. Well done! You and hubs must be over the moon! X

Munchkin - Argh, I used to hate that. It was why I ended up being induced because she kept not moving much - tbh she always did it. It's be 3 days of crazy kicking and then 2 days of hardly anything. By the end I was a nervous wreck! Hope the ice water does the trick! Do you have an app for tracking movements? It helped me to realise that there was a pattern of weaker and stronger movements. x


----------



## Linnypops

Also...at 20 ish weeks I didn't feel much at all so it's great you're feeling them regularly most of the time!


----------



## Jrepp

apple_20 said:


> Yay jrepp congratulations!!!!!
> 
> So happy for you! Are you excited? Bet your OH is dancing :)

Excited is one way yo put it lol. Not quite sure which way to swing yet!



Munchkin30 said:


> Omg Jrepp that is absolutely amazing!! I've woken up in an awful mood but I've now got the biggest smile on my face! Wow :happydance:
> How many dpo are you? They are very strong :bfp: :)

Thank you. The tests were at 13 dpo, today is 14 dpo. I took a test at 9 and it was a bfn. The digi is one that just says pregnant not pregnant. Trying to convince hubby I need more tests.



garfie said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:JR so so pleased for you hun - nothing quite like seeing it in words is there? - Did you have any clue? - come on it's your time to share - what did you do differently?
> 
> Major major major tons of sticky baby dust to you:happydance::happydance:
> 
> So is there just a few of us left trying?:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I feel horribly that you guys are still trying! I wish that everyone was pregnant now!

We honestly didn't put much into this cycle. It started with carbon monoxide poisoning, we had some performance issues the day of o and day before o so I used a syringe to shoot hubbies stuff up on my cervix and then didn't think. Much about it with all the stuff coming up, which I now need to cancel.



Munchkin30 said:


> Garfie maybe this will start a good luck domino?? But yes Jrepp you need to spill what you did differently. Sadly I think she's probably sleeping because she's in the us. Wake up Jrepp!!
> I'm feeling super paranoid this morning because baby had started moving regularly and I've barely felt anything yesterday and today :( trying to freeze it out with ice water. Come on babba!!

Thank you. Have you tried the phone trick? You lay on a couch and put your ohone on your belly. The movements of the baby will make the phone move.


----------



## apple_20

A similar thing happened to my cousin she had an appointment to talk about fertility options after trying for years and mc's. the day before she got her bfp and now has a beautiful baby.

Those lines look great why do you want to keep testing is it just for reassurance?


----------



## Jrepp

Yeah, I tested great until 13dpo last year and then things went down hill. Plus I need to film the bfp processing for my Vlog. I really want the weeks estimator but hubby said no more tests because we are doing a few betas and then ultrasounds at 6, 8, 10 and 12 weeks to make sure everything is ok. We are actually about to head to the hospital without an appointment and ask for a beta test


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah I saw your blog Jrepp where you were kind of glad it was a bfn, I bet you're thinking differently now!! Def push for the betas. I was awful thus time, I must have done 20 tests including all the weeks estimators. I finally stopped when I got a 3* so 5.5 weeks. I've had a couple of good wallops in my bladder in the last hour so I'm feeling a bit better! You'd think at 21 weeks after 4 perfect scans I'd chill a bit!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies. I randomly popped on this AM to see how you are doing and Jrepp what wonderful news!!! Congrats! May you have a healthy and easy pregnancy. 

Muchkin - At 20 weeks I also had a lot of on and off days. Even later in the pregnancy Rivkah was sometimes just tired. My doctor had a great explanation - he said we all have days where we are tired and lazy and fetuses are no exception. He literally said "if you took my kick count this morning it would have be 0!"

Keep your head up (even though I know you must be scared).


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - you are such a trooper through all of this! We are rooting for you 100%!!! 

Munchkin - I hope baby is moving more for you again. Movements were definitely irregular for me at that stage!

IAW- I love what your Dr said! Thanks for popping in!


----------



## Jrepp

I was so glad that it was negative, and while I am happy for the blazing positives (beta to,or row at 7:15am) it threw a monkey wrench into my perfectly timed plans. Surgery is off and we are now waiting for the mri to be evaluated to know if the nerve study is a go.


----------



## penguin1

Omg! Yay jrepp! You must be ecstatic!


----------



## penguin1

Munchkin I hope you can be at ease soon. It's not easy when you've witnessed a loss that late before either. I feel bad that I get pains with this baby kicking my cervix all day long but maybe I should be grateful that I can be reassured all day that baby is ok. Hope she/he starts moving regularly soon!


----------



## Jrepp

We are pretty happy. Beta should be around 50 right now but mine came back at 600! She started me on progesterone suppositories and it's causing some pretty intense cramoing right now


----------



## apple_20

Wow amazing betas jrepp. 

Shall I be the first to say twins?
Or one very determined bean


----------



## Literati_Love

Great numbers, Jrepp! Excited for you!


----------



## penguin1

Yay jrepp! Hoping for more good news! We haven't had rainbow twins on here yet! Let's see if Apple is right!


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations jrepp what great news!! When are you due?

Garfie let's hope you have o'd this month but your temps are just off. Hoping for a rainbow for you soon.

Munchkin these rainbow babies just like to keep us on out toes. I know towards the end I would be really worried about lack of movement, about to go to the hospital and then get a few good whacks as if he'd just woken up!


----------



## Jrepp

Due date is July 28th, but may change. I know when I ovulated so she based it off of that and lmp (even though they were only a day difference)


----------



## Literati_Love

Great due date!


----------



## Jrepp

Alright ladies, just got a call from the RE's nurse. She said my original beta was 637 and they expected my second beta to be roughly 1200 after 48 hours. My second beta came in at 1479! First ultrasound is December 4th


----------



## Munchkin30

Brilliant Jrepp. The chance of mc shoots down every day :) yay for your first scan too. Not long! And a lovely summer baby too :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

hi ladies new to this thread and forum..suffered a mmc over 2 weeks ago had d and c 16 days ago at 11 weeks 6 days baby was 8 weeks 5 days
...bled light for 9 days not much at all and then clear- had protected sex as was told to wait one cycle but after reading info on here and net we decided were going to TTC and had unprotected sex last night!! TMI
Were going with whatever happens will happen and if i get pregnant then its meant to be...
hugs and luck to all :hugs:
hate the waiting ...


----------



## penguin1

Jrepp-that is great! So long to wait to see if there are two!! Lol good luck! So excited!

Emma- they always say to wait one cycle. There is no medical assurance that by waiting it will be better or worse for you. Hopefully you catch this cycle! Good luck!


----------



## Munchkin30

Emma that's right, there's no evidence to say it is more likely to result in mc but if you did have another loss would you blame it on the fact that you'd got pregnant on the first cycle?? Another lady who was on here had a loss, got pregnant the first cycle then had a loss at 7 weeks then got pregnant on the first cycle again and now has a very healthy bouncing baby. I tried first ovulation both times but didn't get pregnant until 4th cycle and 2nd cycle. Good luck. You'll get there and all this will be history as proved by pretty much everyone on here having their rainbow or being pregnant with their hopefully rainbow ;) xx


----------



## penguin1

Well, anything new on here ladies? Going in for my glucose test next week. Any good advice?


----------



## Jrepp

I don't have any advice for the glucose test but I did go in for my 6 week ultrasound Thursday. We have one very healthy little one. I posted the ultrasounds on YouTube and my blog. I have been struggling with severe nausea to the point I can't keep anything down. I was in the er fir 4 hours Friday getting iv rehydration and Zofran. The Zofran takes about 30 minutes to kick in and the lasts about 3 hours, leaving a 2.5 hour gap in which I a throw up everything I ate in the 3 hour period. The er said its hyperemesis. I go in for my Ob intake tomorrow and I'm going to ask for more Zofran and some extra help to get through the whole 6 hours


----------



## apple_20

Jrepp fantastic news on the scan! Sorry you have been so sick it will al be worth it in the end.


----------



## Literati_Love

Jrepp- sorry you're so ill! Glad your LO is doing well. 

Penguin - I'm not sure there's any real trick to it. I made sure I had a high protein breakfast that day and I passed. My friend said she had McDonald's with a coke beforehand and still passed so If you're meant to you will! Hehe.


----------



## penguin1

Thanks literati! I did hear if a high protein breakfast. I'll try it! Didn't have any problem with my DD just being cautious. 

Jrepp too bad about the nausea! Ish! My co-worker who is newly preggo had been in the same boat! I gave her my nausea lotion which I guess is B6 and is supposed to help. Also my preggie pop drops my sister gave me. Hope you feel better soon! 

So my life's about to get busier! Just found out my niece, from my brother in law, is going to be in need of a place to stay. She is 3 yrs old and her mom may be going to jail for 18 months-5 yrs. Long story but she is not very classy...so we are taking her in, possibly by next month. 3 kids in 3 months!


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, that's a really big change, penguin! It will be lots of work but it's very good of you to take her in and I'm sure it will all work out okay! :)


----------



## Linnypops

Jrepp - Sorry to hear about the nausea! On the one hadn good to have the obvious symptoms, on the other - bleugh! To name a few things which worked for a freind of mine with hypermisis - fizzy drinks, bland carbohydrates, coconut water... good luck! x

Penguin - Wow, it doesn't rain but it pours eh? Well, that is exceptionally good of you and hubby to give this little girl a home...x


----------



## penguin1

Thanks girls! Yes this will be a big change for us but I can't wait to help this lil girl! The hardest part will be to give her back when it's time. Just trying to get all the guardianship paperwork together right now. It's all Greek!


----------



## Jrepp

Had my 8 week scan today (well 8w1d). Baby is measuring exactly 8w1d and heart rate is 162bpm. We got to see the little arms and legs and everything. Baby was so wiggly it was adorable
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## apple_20

Wow such a clear picture jrepp. Glad it went so well.


----------



## Literati_Love

Baby looks amazing, Jrepp! Congrats.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies


----------



## penguin1

Wow awesome picture! Congrats! Glad things are looking up for you jrepp! Finally!

Had my 28 week checkup last week. Measuring 29 weeks and no gestational diabetes! Yay! Time is flying!


----------



## Literati_Love

Woohoo! That's great, penguin! Enjoy the third trimester! :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay! Well done penguin. Is this pregnancy flying for you too? Can't believe I'm 26 weeks!


----------



## Jrepp

For real weird stuff going on with my body right now.....anyone have anything similar? All day long I have had this shooting pain run from my nipple deep into my right boob. It has only happened on my right boob and has been happening about every 5 seconds for HOURS!!! Also, my chest where my heart is has been really achy almost like my heart is trying to burst through my chest.....a lot of pressure. I know that your heart grows in pregnancy to accommodate for all of the blood, and I am wondering with my concave chest if my heart is trying to grow but has run out of room. But the nipple thing is really freaking me out.


----------



## apple_20

Jrepp I had the nipple thing but not as often as that. The heart thing I would say talk to a doctor about if it continues.

Yay for all the pregnant ladies it does go fast! My lo is 7 weeks old ready!


----------



## garfie

Merry Christmas ladies - hope you are all having fun!

No Christmas bfp for me:cry: and my cycle is blah! I will worry about this another day for now enjoying family time:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Anniebobs

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## penguin1

Merry Christmas ladies! I've come down with the flu, body aches finally quit but the coughing is horrible! Attempted to go to work today but got sent home, I'll have to go back tomorrow now. Missed my family time due to being sick. Hate keeping the lil one up with my coughing! It's so uncomfortable! I've been sick now since thanksgiving! 

Munchkin-this pregnancy had been flying by! Just a few more weeks to go! Can't believe it! Been having dreams about what baby boy will look like. Last night he had strawberry blonde hair and blue eyes. Dunno where that came from!


----------



## apple_20

Hope everyone has come into the new year happy and healthy.

How you feeling penguin? Jrepp how's the morning sickness. Anniebobs how are you and baby coping?

Afm had a lovely Xmas and starting to get into a bit of a routine with the children. Bf is going well though she's starred pulling off to look around gr


----------



## Jrepp

Hey apple. I'm glad your falling into a routine! As far as I go, the morning sickness has seemingly gotten way worse! I didn't know that it would be possible! This morning for example, I woke up at 8:30, took my anti-puke pills and then promptly ran to the bathroom where I puked for literally an hour. If I wasn't so sick I think that I wouldn't really even know I was pregnant.


----------



## Munchkin30

Poor you Jrepp :( I've been nauseous with all my pregnancies but never sick, don't know how I'd cope, sounds horrific! 
I'm doing well, 28 weeks tomorrow. Can't believe it! Growth scan on Tuesday and final heart scan on Wednesday so getting nervous but ok. Pregnancy is treating me well, feeling tired but no horrid ness really and feeling baby kicking about never gets old. Glad everyone's doing ok :) xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Hope everyone had a good christmas and new year. 

Jrepp - sorry you're so sick. That really sucks. 

Munchkin - glad you're enjoying all the baby kicks! Third trimester for you! Finally you will have your rainbow very soon! 

Penguin - sorry you got sick over the holidays. Hope you're doing better now!


----------



## penguin1

Happy New year ladies! 

Jrepp- hope the vomiting goes away soon! Ick! My co-worker had it and now that she's 20 weeks it's finally going away! Fx for you lady! 

Apple- glad bf is going well, hope she stops being so curious lol. 

Yay munchkin! Good news so far! hope things don't change and have a happy healthy pregnancy! Can't help but love feeling kicks!

I start going in for my weekly checks after this week. Just a few more weeks to go! Feeling more tired lately and hips and back hurt. Otherwise I'm doing well.


----------



## penguin1

How's everyone doing? Jrepp-morning sickness gone? Munchkin-all clear with the heart monitoring?


----------



## Jrepp

The morning sickness is definitely picked up in the past few weeks. I vomit for 4-6 hours every day! Hoping it goes away soon so I can start feeling better


----------



## penguin1

Oh no jrepp! Nothing is helping the nausea! That's a lot! Thinking of you and hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks penguin. Nothing has been helping. Bit makes for some pretty rough days. Talk about rough days..........it was so bad I can't stop crying. The only good part of the day was the nt scan. Baby is measuring spot on where it should be but wasn't very cooperative. S/he kept rolling so the tech couldn't get a good shot and was so wiggly. We did get the measure,net and the nt fold is 1.47mm, which is apparently really low. Here is baby waving at us
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## garfie

Jr - perfect just perfect:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## penguin1

Omg! Great pic! I can't imagine it will continue much longer. Congrats to you on a healthy lil one!


----------



## penguin1

Hey ladies! How are our rainbow babies doing? Went for my 34 week checkup and baby is doing well, beating me up! No dilation yet so he's not coming early boo. I'm getting inpatient!


----------



## Literati_Love

Hang in there, penguin! It will be a lot better if baby is full term! I know it's hard to wait. :) Glad things are going well.


----------



## Jrepp

Hang in there girl! You only have 6 weeks to go. Time sure has flown!

My baby is doing great, but still making mommy very ill. Spent Tuesday at Ob intake getting fluids and antinausea meds after I fainted Monday night.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay penguin, not long now!! I'm
Nearly 32 weeks and it's feeling more real now! All the cardiac scans have been brilliant and I had a growth scan at 28 weeks too and baby was fine. Got another growth scan next week. Midwife has agreed to see me every week from now on too for reassurance. I think she knows I'm getting very nervous! Jrepp I reallg hope you feel better soon but your body might just be ace at looking after your baby with all those hormones :) 
I can feel baby rolling about now, massive lumps of baby I can feel even through my fat! Can't tell which bits which though :)


----------



## penguin1

Oh jrepp! Hang in there! It always seems the one's who really want lil ones get the sickest! Hope they can help you and it goes away quickly! So happy you got a sticky one!
Munchkin-can't believe how fast it's gone! So glad baby's heartbeat is doing well! Congrats! What a relief! I love all the movements, although I complain about it I know I'll miss it later. I have a c section scheduled for March 3rd so he's coming then whether he likes it or not!


----------



## penguin1

Getting closer ladies. I'm starting to feel it! Breathing getting harder and more tired. How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Jrepp

Thats so exciting penguin!!!! I cant wait to see your next update. I'm still hanging in there. Still sick constantly but baby seems to be doing fine. Next appointment is Thursday.


----------



## apple_20

Glad your rainbows are doing well!

We are good here (apart from no sleep) my baby has settled down and now is more content, we got through those tricky first 3 months :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - I'm glad your baby has settled down a bit. The first 3 months are tough! Sorry to hear yours is a bad sleeper. Mine is too but we will get through it! :) 

Jrepp - sorry you're still sick. That must be rough! Glad everything else is going well. 

Penguin - I'm excited for you that the Big Day is right around the corner! :)

Munchkin - glad you're enjoying all that big movement! I loved the third trimester for that!


----------



## apple_20

Literati she's up every 1-2 hours ever since she got a cold which she's over now . Zombie mum now!


----------



## Literati_Love

Agh, that's rough, Apple! Nevada is the same some nights and her "good" nights are barely any better than that! Blech. I hope she starts sleeping better for you soon! It really is rough, isn't it? Their sleep is supposed to get better, not worse!!!


----------



## penguin1

Not looking forward to sleepless nights but I am looking forward to feeling somewhat normal again. 

Jrepp- so sorry to hear that you're still sick. You've got such a positive attitude and I'm glad baby is doing well


----------



## penguin1

Well blood pressure is high 141/90 but proteins are ok so no toxemia yet but I gotta take it easy and take blood pressure throughout the day. If the high b/p continues I'll deliver early. Going back Monday


----------



## apple_20

Penguin hope the b p goes down, the stress won't be helping!

Don't worry you (sort of) get used to less sleep.


----------



## penguin1

Dr visit went well. No further concerns with b/p. Going in Tuesday for my c section! 6 days! Yay!


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow that is so soon, penguin! I am so excited for you!!


----------



## apple_20

Eek exciting times penguin.

Well she's still not sleeping anybetter I'm going a bit crazy here.


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi everyone! Haven't been in for a while wow penguin not long to go hope everything goes well on Tuesday.

Jrepp hope everything's well with you, your next scan must be coming up soon are you finding out the sex?

Apple sorry you're still not getting much sleep I hope it settles down soon.

I also survived the first 3 months (I forgot just how awful they are!!) and am now getting 9-10 hours a night. He won't sleep during the day much though. Just 20-30 minute naps through the afternoon. But I can take that seeing as I get a full nights sleep! He's got pretty bad reflux and is on gaviscon, renitidine and domperidone for it. I'm not happy about him being on all this medication so were gonna give reflux formula a go (he's currently breastfed). He's also started teething so I'm quite happy to give up breastfeeding now!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi all! Yay penguin, so exciting!! Annie I'm glad you're getting some sleep now. I think I'm more terrified thus time than with my dd cos I didn't know what to expect. Don't know how I'll survive this time! I've got dd booked into nursery 3 afternoons a week so I'm praying for afternoon naps but I don't think I got many last time!


----------



## Anniebobs

Munchkin30 said:


> Hi all! Yay penguin, so exciting!! Annie I'm glad you're getting some sleep now. I think I'm more terrified thus time than with my dd cos I didn't know what to expect. Don't know how I'll survive this time! I've got dd booked into nursery 3 afternoons a week so I'm praying for afternoon naps but I don't think I got many last time!

Ooh you're getting close too munchkin! Do you feel ready?

Evans not a napper but I cope! The afternoons off looking after DD will make things easier for you for sure even if it just means you can take the baby out for a long walk or sit on the sofa with a brew and something good on the TV (instead of disney films!) I'm definitely over the worst now, it's getting to the fun bit. He watches DD all the time now and giggles a lot, it's very cute.


----------



## Jrepp

Anniebobs said:


> Hi everyone! Haven't been in for a while wow penguin not long to go hope everything goes well on Tuesday.
> 
> Jrepp hope everything's well with you, your next scan must be coming up soon are you finding out the sex?
> 
> Apple sorry you're still not getting much sleep I hope it settles down soon.
> 
> I also survived the first 3 months (I forgot just how awful they are!!) and am now getting 9-10 hours a night. He won't sleep during the day much though. Just 20-30 minute naps through the afternoon. But I can take that seeing as I get a full nights sleep! He's got pretty bad reflux and is on gaviscon, renitidine and domperidone for it. I'm not happy about him being on all this medication so were gonna give reflux formula a go (he's currently breastfed). He's also started teething so I'm quite happy to give up breastfeeding now!!

My scan is in 2 weeks, although I did spend some time in Ob intake due to some bleeding yesterday. Baby is perfect and they couldn't find the source of the bleed.

This may sound silly, but do you prop Evan up when he is asleep? I have heard a gentle incline helps tremendously (forgive me if you already tried that, I bet unsolicited advice is annoying lol).


----------



## Anniebobs

Jrepp said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Haven't been in for a while wow penguin not long to go hope everything goes well on Tuesday.
> 
> Jrepp hope everything's well with you, your next scan must be coming up soon are you finding out the sex?
> 
> Apple sorry you're still not getting much sleep I hope it settles down soon.
> 
> I also survived the first 3 months (I forgot just how awful they are!!) and am now getting 9-10 hours a night. He won't sleep during the day much though. Just 20-30 minute naps through the afternoon. But I can take that seeing as I get a full nights sleep! He's got pretty bad reflux and is on gaviscon, renitidine and domperidone for it. I'm not happy about him being on all this medication so were gonna give reflux formula a go (he's currently breastfed). He's also started teething so I'm quite happy to give up breastfeeding now!!
> 
> My scan is in 2 weeks, although I did spend some time in Ob intake due to some bleeding yesterday. Baby is perfect and they couldn't find the source of the bleed.
> 
> This may sound silly, but do you prop Evan up when he is asleep? I have heard a gentle incline helps tremendously (forgive me if you already tried that, I bet unsolicited advice is annoying lol).Click to expand...

Sorry you had a bleed I bet that was scary. I also had a few bleeds with DS, totally unexplained although it was thought it could've been linked to my low lying placenta. All was perfect in the end though!

We did prop him at first because he can't lie flat on his back but now he sleeps on his stomach (DD has always been a front-sleeper too) and sleeps really well - definitely not complaining about 9-10 hours a night!! It's the afternoon / evening time where he's most uncomfortable and vomits the most and there's not much you can do for reflux apart from treat the symptoms and wait for them to grow out of it.


----------



## penguin1

Good to see all you ladies are doing well, minus some sleep Apple! Our lil bundle decided to come early! Sunday March 1st we welcomed Kai to the world at a whopping 8# 9oz and 21.5 inches long! I must say he's got some lungs! We are so happy! It's hard right now because he's so gassy but he latched on well. I'll be in the hospital for another day or so. 

Jrepp- sorry to hear about the bleeding, I had that as well and they didn't find anywhere that it could have come from. You're moving along nicely!
Annie-did evan get acid reflux right away when he was born?

Munchkin- not too far behind! Super excited!


----------



## Jrepp

Congratulations penguin!


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats! Welcome to the world, Kai! I hope you get some rest and that Kai's gas settles down! Enjoy those sweet newborn cuddles! They're what I miss the most from that stage! :)


----------



## apple_20

Congratulations!
Enjoy your little one

Hope the bleeding has stopped and stays away jrepp
Hey anniebobs I'm so envious of your sleep I got a three hour stretch last night it was amazing.

Turns out she's teething already she's starting biting while bf :( though not every time . Hoping this tooth comes in soon so she can feel a bit better!


----------



## Anniebobs

Penguin congratulations!!! Enjoy it hun your rainbow is finally here! I didn't realise he had reflux immediately, he just seemed like a sicky baby compared to DD. It was probably about 2-3 week when I realised he was uncomfortable when he was extra sicky but I thought colic because that's what Annie had so I tried all different things before I took him to the doctors at 10 weeks and he said reflux.

Apple 3 hours is brutal, both dd and DS seemed to switch at 3 months and be 'good' sleepers after only sleeping 2 hours at a time. It's certainly nothing I did, I think most babies just set their own pattern of sleeping (or not) and we just have to adjust! I'm right there with you with teething, he's chewing his hands like mad (he hasn't bit me during a feed yet but ouch the thought of it!) I really hope it comes through quick but I bet it'll be weeks!


----------



## apple_20

Three hours is good after nearly 4 weeks of up every 1-2! I think I can see two teeth just under her gums at the bottom but we shall see!


----------



## garfie

Congrats Penguin - :happydance::happydance:

Welcome Kai :kiss:

AFM - Looks like my cycles are getting longer - over 50 days the last few and no ovulation - hoping it's just my body readjusting since the lost last year - but I guess in my heart of hearts:nope:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Linnypops

Congratulations penguin!! Hope you manage to Recover well and get plenty of support x


----------



## boodley

Hi ladies, remember me? I stopped coming on here last year to give my head a bit of peace. Anyway, just popping in to let you know that, after another m/c last June were now 22 weeks along with our rainbow. Having a little boy in July &#128153;. All going well so far - no complications or tough symptoms. Feeling plenty of kicks now. Everything looking good from our anatomical scan. I'm over the moon!! I had completely lost faith. We did nothing different, just seems we got a good egg this time round. Hope you're all well - it's been lovely to catch up on all the good news. 
Bxx


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats Boodley! I'm right behind you at 19.5 weeks! What is your due date?


----------



## Munchkin30

Congrats Boodley!! And penguin I'm so excited for you and little Kai :) really glad there's more rainbow babies on the way :) I'm doing great, last day at work today and I was soooo ready. I can barely keep my eyes open tonight. Just a few weeks left for me :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Boodley - of course we remember you! :) thanks so much for checking in and I'm so very happy for you that you're finally on your rainbow pregnancy! It sounds like it was a tough journey for you but I'm so glad you are finally going to meet this little one in July! Summer babies are the best! ;)

Munchkin - yay for being done work! It's such a relief when it is finally over with! Now I hope you can get some rest and maybe some pampering before baby arrives!


----------



## penguin1

Here's a pic of my lil one. 
Boodley congrats! Rainbows all around! Munchkin enjoy your time off and get some much needed rest. I didn't realize how lil sleep I'd get. Jrepp, half way there!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1425840436013.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jrepp

Just about!! He is lovely


----------



## penguin1

Jrepp, do you know what you are having? Are you feeling any better?
Garfie- What do the drs think about your long cycles, can they do anything?


----------



## Jrepp

Oh my, I didn't update this thread! So much has happened the past two weeks! We found out that we are having a little boy. I am over the moon, hubby less so since he wanted a little girl first. During the scan the tech mislabeled one picture so there was some concern over whether his heart and stomach were in the proper place or not. A repeat ultrasound showed that he is perfect. I also am now on watch for preeclampsia. I have all of the symptoms other than high blood pressure and protein so they are just keeping an eye on things. I am unfortunately still throwing up like a sorority girl at her first frat party. The past few days have been a lot worse and I am trying to figure out what is different. Other than that, just hanging out preparing for my little mans arrival.


----------



## Literati_Love

Penguin - Wow, he is adorable! Congrats and I hope you get a bit more rest soon!


----------



## apple_20

Congrats penguin!!

Sorry you are still feeling rubbish jrepp. Hope your blood pressure evens out x


----------



## Jrepp

Here is the video of the actual reveal. I'm still working on the video from the whole shower though.

[youtube]CcE-2fwWy9o[/youtube]


----------



## Munchkin30

Congratulations Jrepp that's ace news! And what a fab reveal :) xxx
Penguin how are you getting on?
This baby is now due tomorrow, can't believe it!! No sign of it appearing yet other than some twinges and I thought my waters were leaking earlier but I reckon it was just wee!!


----------



## apple_20

Ahhhh munchkin soo close. Hopefully you won't be waiting long.


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - what!? How did that happen so fast? Your pregnancy flew by for me but I'm sure it was a different story for you! :haha: Good luck as you await labour! I hope all goes well and you don't have to wait too long to meet your LO! So excited for you! 

Jrepp - I hope you start feeling way better soon! Congrats on having a boy!! What a cute gender reveal video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - any news yet? :hugs:

Penguin - how are you coping got used to the sleepless nights yet:winkwink:

Jr - lovely gender reveal - soon have your rainbow 

Afm - last cycle appeared normal (a lot shorter) so I made a decision to get tested for nk killer cells and also have the endo scratch - private of course - hubby is not happy and we don't seem to be singing from the same page anymore - but easter last year I thought I had my rainbow but it wasn't to be &#128546; so this decision is mine and it's my very last try what more can I do?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi literati - wierdly I do feel like it's flown! I think this last bit will go very very slowly though. Baby doesn't look like it's making an appearance any time soon and quite frankly I can't be bothered to do much to get it moving!! I'm just accepting I have a 42 week gestation period!! 

Garfie I'm so sorry your hubbie doesn't seem to be on the same page as you. I know he's struggled in the past and then turned around and got back on board and I kind of get it. He doesn't have the instincts and urges you have so he sees it more logically and can see how hard you're having to work emotionally to get your rainbow. Hopefully he'll be back on board soon. My oh has made it very clear that if anything went wrong with this pregnancy he couldn't do it again, and we certainly won't be trying for number 3, although I'd love to, because of wE've been through it's too hard for him. 

Of course you know it's a numbers game and it only takes one of the little blighters and a good egg to get those lines, sadly it seems your numbers are just a bit tighter than a lot. I'm afraid I don't know anything about those tests but it's great your cycle seemed more normal!! 

Penguin I hope things are going well with your little one and Jrepp I hope pregnancy is treating you well! You're flying through it now. 

I'm still in touch with celine on Facebook and she's doing great with her 3. The little one is now pulling herself up on things and looks like a real character!! It makes me sad thinking Rowan should be that age now but know she's in a better place.


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie - I understand exhausting every single option you can. You want a rainbow more than anyone I know and you deserve one! I truly hope your DH will come around and that you will still get that rainbow baby soon! Let us know how the test results come back. 

Munchkin - that's good you've accepted that you just go overdue! Better than fretting about it as I don't think there's really anything you can do to kick it into action sooner. Can't wait to hear the good news! Thanks for the update on Celine. I'm glad her LO is doing well...although I can understand why it would be bittersweet for you to see her.


----------



## penguin1

Hey girls! Sorry I've been gone for a while!
Munchkin- I hope your lil one finally came to say hello to you! I'm doing ok. Getting used to the sleepless nights and able to get out of the house and do some shopping and other errands for short periods of time. He eats more than I can make so he gets a bottle of formula with each feeding every 2-3 hrs. Can't believe I have a lil less than a month left before returning to work! boo! Now I just have to figure out how to make more milk to start storing for daycare. Lol

Jrepp- So happy for you and a lil boy! I was hoping for a girl but I am in love with my boy and can't get enough of him! I'm not thrilled with the peeing all over tho ha ha. Hope the nausea subsides soon!
Garfie- Oh dear, I'm so sorry that you are still struggling with your body. I truly hope your tests hello answer your concerns and hubby is sensitive to your wants and desires. I wish they could feel the way we do about having a baby. Thinking of you!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi penguin, glad you're doing well! At least the top up feeds will make it easier for you when you go back to work, can't believe it's going so fast!! 

Quick update, I'm STILL pregnant!! 9 days over now. My body definitely likes to hang onto babies :)


----------



## apple_20

Agh still pregnant munchkin is it getting uncomfortable? Fingers crossed baby does this on their own!


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - wow! Well it should be any day now! Hope you're not too uncomfortable. 

Penguin - glad things are going well and getting easier! I hope you are able to produce more milk soon if that is your desire to keep BFing! :) it's good he likes eating so much! Hehe.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well ladies, after 42weeks of this pregnancy and 74 weeks of pregnancy in total to get this baby I'm going in for induction this morning. I've been desparate to avoid induction but this baby is just too comfy!! Excited but unbelievably nervous. I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## apple_20

That's so exciting your baby will be here so soon. Good luck!


----------



## Jrepp

Can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Good luck, munchkin! Hopefully all goes smoothly! I can't WAIT to hear the announcement!!! :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry for lack of update!! Beautiful Matilda Rowan was born just before 5am after a quick and intense back to back labour. She's 8lb 14, a full 2 and a half pounds bigger than her sister was. She fed as soon as I let her and all my bits had been sewn up and hasn't stopped! We got home 8 hours later and she's lying face down on my arm whilst daddy snoozes. Not much chance of that for me but I don't care, she's scrummy


----------



## Jrepp

She is gorgeous! Congrats momma!


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh my goodness, she's BEAUTIFUL!!! Congratulations, Munchkin! Sounds like a hard labour but I'm glad she is doing well! Hope you can hang in there through the sleep deprivation! I love that you included Rowan as her middle name. :) So happy for you! How is your DD1 liking having a little sister?


----------



## apple_20

Congratulations such a beautiful baby!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Just popped in and look at the news! Congrats Munchkin!!!


----------



## RachelLynda

Check in every few weeks/month and just want to say congratulations to all the ladies who have given birth!! (So jealous!) 
Munchkin she is so beautiful!


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - wow, you're getting close too! How is your pregnancy going?


----------



## RachelLynda

Hey! 
I know I'm terrfied but soo ready for this little girl to be here!
Pregnancy has been hard, had various bleeds and reduced movements and they still have no idea where the bleeding was from :S Had morning (all day) sickness until 16 weeks and then as the sickness went the heart burn began and I didnt sleep more than 3-4 hours for 4-5 days due to it :(
In terms if baby, shes doing good - given me a few scares with movement but my midwife says as long as I can GET her to move she may just be having a few quiet days off and busy days afterwards and its how my baby is. I get growth scans every 4 weeks due to my low BMI and shes measuring small (4lbs 1oz at 33 weeks) but shes growing at a good rate, although a consultant decide the scare tactic was a good idea and told me how dangerous it is so I broke down crying but luckily my hubby was there to remind me that every other doctor, consultant and midwife has said as long as shes growing then shes fine :) 
Can't think of anything else thats happen I've probably missed something but baby brain has hit me like a train hahahaha


----------



## Literati_Love

That sounds a bit stressful! Pregnancy is hard! I am sure your LO is doing just fine in there! It is great she is growing at the proper rate even if she is small. She must just take after you. :)


----------



## garfie

Munchkin - :happydance::happydance: she is a beaut.

Well done mama :kiss:

:hugs:

X


----------



## RachelLynda

Literati_Love said:


> That sounds a bit stressful! Pregnancy is hard! I am sure your LO is doing just fine in there! It is great she is growing at the proper rate even if she is small. She must just take after you. :)

I'm surprised my blood pressure isn't through the roof with everything :haha: It's worth it all to get her here but could have done without all the extra stress  
I've got a growth scan on the 5th of May (A day before full term!!) so hoping to see a nice healthy, small but average baby :D

Although on a sad note - Due to my low BMI I can't give birth in a birthing centre which I wasn't TOO upset about because 1. I'd be warned I may not for months now and 2. the labour ward still has birthing pools but now I've been told they'll probably want to keep an eye on baby by monitoring her while in labour so my dream of a water birth? Gone. :cry: :cry:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry Rachel. I know first hand how much it sucks when your dreams for labor come crashing down around you. I had a moment yesterday upon hearing that I may be able to do an epidural despite previously being told I couldnt. It only matters in the event I need a c-section as they would have to completely put me under and my husband wouldn't be allowed in the room - so we both would miss the birth of our first child. I still don't think I'll be able to have it but I'm praying little man gets in the proper position and doesn't cause too much pain


----------



## penguin1

Wow munchkin she is a doll! Congrats to you my dear, so glad she is eating like a champ!
Rachel- Hoping for no more scares for the rest of your pregnancy! How exciting! I'm jealous that you get a lil girl, although I wouldn't trade my monkey boy for the world! Lol



Ju


----------



## penguin1

Jrepp-what's going on that they'd have to put you under? I've had 2c sections and never understood why they can't have you awake


----------



## Jrepp

I have spina bifida occulta in l1 and l2, and a fracture at l5. The likelihood of an epidural is minuscule, which is what they use for c-sections. So in the event that I have to have a csection and they can't do the epidural my only option is to go completely under.


----------



## penguin1

Aww that sucks. Well, better safe than sorry. Hope you can overcome the situation and loss of being able to see your baby birth. To be honest, the epi is pretty scary and the shock to the system during the surgery is very uneasy. I feel very shaky and nervous during my c sections


----------



## penguin1

Rachel- how's that baby girl doing? Getting close!

Garfie- How are you doing?


----------



## RachelLynda

Jrepp - How come your husband can't be in there? :( Would you get an epi if you could or was it not in your birth plan from the beginning?
Penguin - I thought I lost a tiny bit of my mucus plug (and by tiny I mean about as big as my small finger nail) the other day but nothing else since and then the other day while on a walk my bump went hard and felt so uncomfortable but once I sat down it was fine and then last night I had some period pain/pressure type pain under my bump so hoping shes got a few more days in there but things are coming along :) I wish there was no more scares! Every morning I wake up she starts to move and then moves throughout the day with little gaps or when I'm walking she's quiet but the other day I woke up and nothing, I didnt panic as I thought maybe I'd woken uo in her during her cycle while she's asleep. Had my morning tea (this chikd LOOOOVES tea) and she did a little movement and then stopped and thats how it was throughout the day I said to Harry that as long as I can get her to move I'll just see how she is, she picked up a bit in the night but still seemed abit like she was sluggish. I woke up the next day all ready to ring the hospital and she woke me up with her movement, didn't stop moving all day and today she's not stopped either -.- haha. 
I'm getting impatient now as I'm so uncomfortable and I see everyone with their babies and I just want her here :( 

I have another growth scan tomorrow along with a midwife appointment :) Hoping she's had a nice little growth spurt and is a nice healthy weight! I don't really know what to expect from mh midwife appointment as I don't really know what happens at this late stage I know UK and the US are different and I normally don't hear about the UK side funnily enough


----------



## Jrepp

RachelLynda said:


> Jrepp - How come your husband can't be in there? :( Would you get an epi if you could or was it not in your birth plan from the beginning?
> Penguin - I thought I lost a tiny bit of my mucus plug (and by tiny I mean about as big as my small finger nail) the other day but nothing else since and then the other day while on a walk my bump went hard and felt so uncomfortable but once I sat down it was fine and then last night I had some period pain/pressure type pain under my bump so hoping shes got a few more days in there but things are coming along :) I wish there was no more scares! Every morning I wake up she starts to move and then moves throughout the day with little gaps or when I'm walking she's quiet but the other day I woke up and nothing, I didnt panic as I thought maybe I'd woken uo in her during her cycle while she's asleep. Had my morning tea (this chikd LOOOOVES tea) and she did a little movement and then stopped and thats how it was throughout the day I said to Harry that as long as I can get her to move I'll just see how she is, she picked up a bit in the night but still seemed abit like she was sluggish. I woke up the next day all ready to ring the hospital and she woke me up with her movement, didn't stop moving all day and today she's not stopped either -.- haha.
> I'm getting impatient now as I'm so uncomfortable and I see everyone with their babies and I just want her here :(
> 
> I have another growth scan tomorrow along with a midwife appointment :) Hoping she's had a nice little growth spurt and is a nice healthy weight! I don't really know what to expect from mh midwife appointment as I don't really know what happens at this late stage I know UK and the US are different and I normally don't hear about the UK side funnily enough

FIrst off: OMG you are getting so close! It's scary when baby doesn't move much. Are you doing kick counts? I have read that she will decrease movements quite a bit in the last few weeks as she is running out of room. 

If the epidural is an option, I would probably only use it as a last resort. I want the labor and birth to be as natural as it possibly can be. If I definitely can't do it on my own I would be ok with getting the epidural. If they can't do an epi and I need a c-section they would have to use general anasthesia at which point it is considered a different type of surgery and he wouldn't be allowed in the room because I would be completely under. I bet I could argue that though if need be.


----------



## penguin1

Rachel- I wouldn't worry too much about the movement, sounds like she's not much of a mover anyway. And I was told that they should still move towards the end and to eat and drink and lay down for two hours and call the Dr if there is no movement after two hours. My lil man was ridiculous with kicking and still is but jrepp is right, the movement is not as extreme cuz they run out of room. I measured a week ahead the last 4 weeks and he came at 38 1/2 weeks! At 8# 9oz. super excited for you! 

Jrepp- I hope they do what they can to get you the birth you want and keep you safe. Fx!


----------



## Literati_Love

Rachel - I hope your LO stays in there a bit longer! Scary about the lack of movement for sure. I also noticed there was slightly less toward the end, or at least less defined because she was so squished. Hope things continue to go well.


----------



## apple_20

I had less movement towards the end. Sometimes I would panic but a few hours later she'd be wiggling like a trooper. Obviously it better to go abd get things checked if you are worried I'm sure they are used to it at the hospital.

Thought if update you guys my baby is now 6 months old :o

She doesn't sleep at night and has vomited on me three times today (has a cough which makes her sick) still love her to pieces! 

Before u have a second baby you worry 'how can I love them as much as my first' 
Well you just do and you appreciate how short a time they are babies for. 

Squishums is asleep in my arms now :)


----------



## penguin1

Wow Apple! 6 months already. How time flies! My lil man is 10 weeks and is fitting into 3-6 month clothes perfectly and fit snugly into a 6 month onesie. I dunno what to do! He's so long and thick! Going in for his 2 month check Friday. He's been vomiting about 2-4oz lately, twice today. He had a stuffy nose a few weeks ago, hopefully it's a sign it's moved down and going away. Good luck to your lil peanut!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - I'm glad to hear you just love them
Just as much! Not that I doubt that anyone loves their second less, but it is hard to imagine loving anyone as much as I love Nevada! 

Penguin - aw, I have a big baby too! Always wearing much smaller clothes than she should be. Hope the 2 month check up goes well.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just checking in - how nice to see your stories of your rainbow babies and those that are getting so close now.:cloud9:

AFM - Another month has gone by - one good thing I had a 14 day lp last cycle and my procedure to test for nk killer cells came back normal, so frankly there is not a lot left I think I can do except ONE major thing - get hubby to go for a sa (so I can rule that out as well!) then I know in my heart of hearts I have tried everything possible to get my long awaited for rainbow:cry:

Anyway new cycle new begining - throw some baby dust this way ladies :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Lots of baby dust for you, garfie. You really deserve this! :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

These babies don't stay small for long! 

Garfie so glad those results were negative though I'm it's frustrating not having any 'real reason'. I hope oh agrees to as though I know it's a sensitive subject for many men.


----------



## penguin1

Much baby dust to you garfie!

2 month check went well. He's just below 15lbs, 90th percentile for weight and 24 inches long 70th percentile. Looks good and still a chunk! Thanks for all the support ladies. Hope things are going good for you jrepp!


----------



## Jrepp

Overall things are going well but there may be some issues in the future. Luke has been laying transverse throughout the pregnancy and isn't showing any signs that he's going to flip. The position he is in is going to make it very difficult for him to do so. If he doesn't flip in the next 5 weeks I'll be going in for a c-section between 37-38 weeks. But because of the issues I have with my spine they will have to put me completely under in order to do the c-section.....but Luke is doing amazing and is right on track where he should be.


----------



## Literati_Love

I am glad Luke is doing well for you. I hope he will flip for you in time! :) 

Penguin - awww I am glad your LO is doing so well! Chubby babies are so cute hehe.


----------



## penguin1

Wishing you lots of luck jrepp! I'm glad Luke is doing so well! You deserve a healthy baby! Gosh we've gone through a lot. I dunno what I would have done without the support from all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## Jrepp

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Munchkin30

Hello! Lovely to see this thread pop up again. My baby Mathilda is now 6.5 months and doing brilliantly (doesn't sleep but hey!) I'm also very excited because I'm off to actually meet one special lady off this thread tomorrow. I'm taking both my girls on a plans on my own. Scary! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Munchkin30

here she is x


----------



## Literati_Love

Munchkin - thanks for the update! Mathilda is absolutely adorable! Good luck on your travels with the two kiddos by yourself! Should be very fun to meet someone from here in real life! :) 
Nevada is 14.5 months... Also doesn't sleep but she's very amazing and a total delight! :)


----------



## garfie

Happy Halloween ladies :hugs:

Well my babies are nearly 13 and 15 that's years not months :haha:

As you can see from my chart not a lot is happening in fact it looks like I'm going through the dreaded M word - early but still :wacko:

Hubby has an appointment this week finally for a sperm sample - I have yet another ultrasound coming up after numerous blood tests showing no ovulation! Then we have a consultant appointment once all tests are complete - so I am slowly coming to terms that my rainbow is never coming :cry:

In the meantime we have our house on the market and I have taken in extra hours - my eldest continues to be a handful - finally they are looking into diagnosing him with adhd he already has high functioning autism - it will just mean at exam times he will get extra help :thumbup:

Well that's all my news ladies obviously just trying to remain as busy as I can and not think of the what could have beens - easy during the day not so easy in the quiet moments.

All your little rainbows are adorable and I can't believe how much they are all growing.

So if anyone sees a witch tonight :haha: send her my way!

:hugs:

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Garfie- so sorry your journey for your rainbow isn't working out so well. Sounds like you're doing absolutely everything you can to cover all your bases. You're amazingly strong! Your life sounds very busy and I do hope if your son gets diagnosed with adhd that the extra help at exam times will be really nice for him. :hugs:


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi everyone! Niamh is now 5 months old and funnily enough doesn't sleep either &#128514; She's a little darling and so clever! She's sitting up all by herself now :') 
We're all doing okay, me and the husband went through a really tough time and nearly called it a day but we worked through it and seems to be doing better :) unfortunately had to move in with the in laws as I'm on maternity leave still and my husbands lost his job so we couldn't afford our home so had to give notice and leave &#128546; 
Except that for us there's not much else :) 

Munchkin - She is adorable!! Oh that's good! Who are you meeting? Hopefully the planes okay! :) 
Literati- Oh wow! She's over a year! Seems like the other day you told us you were pregnant!
Garfie- so sorry to hear this may be it for you :( Glad to know the school finally doing something! :)


----------



## apple_20

Hey ladies lovely to see your updates!

My lo is one tomorrow ! I cannot believe how fast this year has gone, I'm also starting back at work tomorrow. I know I've been do lucky to have a year with my baby but the thought of leaving her is still making me tear up!

Oh and she still doesn't sleep lol, think she misses me at night,


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - good luck going back to work tomorrow! I hope it is a smooth transition. I know how hard it is! :( Do you figure your family is complete now? 

Rachel - so nice to hear from you! So happy you have a strong little 5 month old now! :) That sounds really rough about your marriage and your husband's job loss. I know how stressful that can be, and I'm sure it must be tough moving in with your in-laws. I hope he finds a really good job very soon! :hugs: I'm also glad you and your DH worked it out! 
Haha, I still clearly remember announcing on here my BFP and everyone being so excited! That was a good day. ;) Do you think you'll try for more kids At some point?


----------



## Jrepp

I'm so glad things are going so well for all of you! Things have been just as much as a roller coaster here as they were during ttc and pregnancy. Luke just turned 3 months old and is doing alright for himself. I apparently have extremely low supply and can only get about 3-4 ounces of milk out of me in the day. He also has milk and soy allergies and reflux so it's been quite the struggle feeding him. He's pretty tiny at 12.25 ounces and 24" long but we're hanging in. He doesn't really nap during the day but sleeps fairly well at night. He just started laughing which is amazing and can roll over from tummy to back and is working on the other way now.


----------



## apple_20

It is amazing watching them grow isn't it,

Yep feel my family is complete it doesn't stop me feeling broody at times!


----------

